# VWL Lovers & Groupies thread:  It all started with a Moose



## eliza61

You know the feeling; it usually starts building right after you make your reservations.  A slow excitement kicks in, a happy anticipation that soon (although, not soon enough) youll be back.  
You cant explain it; logically you know there may be more exotic or beautiful places out there.  Heck, some folks think it doesnt even compare to its name sake but all that doesnt matter to you.  All you can think is soon, so very soon youll be there. 

And then it comes, the moment you turn onto Timberland Dr.  You smile a quiet smile full of joy that says YES!!  Finally, Im here & in the tiny amount of time it takes to pass through the gates until you finally see her, you are completely, blissfully happy. Is it your imagination or do you think she smiles back at you, a feeling that no matter how long its been since you last visited, she is glad to see you, welcomes you home, whispers to you of a week full of good times.  
Yes, you definitely know the feeling, All the previous weeks, months and even years of waiting, all the times real life dropped an anvil on your head, have all been worth it for this feeling.

*Welcome to the Wilderness lodge groupies Forum.*  Come on in and say hello!  Weve got a moose mom, wilderness Dad and a Granny (yep, hes a guy), weve got a Teapot and an Inkman, a Muushka and Iowan that really loves Disney.  A whole host of folks who love the Wilderness lodge.  We share pictures, trip reports birthday wishes and stories and when you start to feel like a flat cartoon character from real life dropping all those anvils on ya, weve got well wishes to pump you back up.

Come and sit a spell!!

Oh, let us know when youre traveling and your bday.  Well eat cake with ya too!!


----------



## Cee

I couldn't have said it better myself.  We'll be there Oct. 31-Nov. 7 and believe me, I'm counting the days!  I hate to wish my life(and the summer) away, but I can't wait to be there!


----------



## Muushka

*Pixie Dust List (You know what we mean)* 

For new visitors, we hope that you can see throughout our thread that we have a love for our Lodge.  
But more importantly, we care about each other.
We have decided that it would be good to keep track of pixie dust requests.  
Not really the fun, fluffy kind, but the more serious.
If you want to be placed on this post, can you let me know?  I don't want to be presumptuous. 

My hope is that all pixie dust requests will have a good ending.  If you are on this list, please know that you are in our hearts.  And please feel free to PM me to give updates for this post.

*twokats  *

Her mom is going through chemo and having a difficult time.  But thankfully she is a woman of hope!


----------



## stopher1

Our Groupies Vacations List

Whenever you are ready with a new vacation that you would like added to the list -* please just PM me and I'll take care of adding it.*  IF you post it in the thread itself... it might get missed.  I'm just sayin' - I do try to read it all, but sometimes when I'm traveling or away for a bit, it might just get missed.  *So if you just PM me, that'd be your best bet for getting your special trip included on the list.  *



2011 VWL VACATIONS and the _other_ DVC vacations 

_*Don't forget...if you'd like to be included on this list - please just PM me! *_

*March*
Cheer4bison 9 VWL..(cruise)...13-18 VWL
Inkmahm 18-25 AKV followed by 26-27 Universal Studios' Royal Pacific Hotel
jimmytammy 21-26 OKW
wildernessDad  23-26 OKW


*April*
stopher1 4-9 OKW
tea pot 3-10 BCV
Granny 6-13 BLT
bobbiwoz 13-17 AKV _Concierge!_ 
MiaSRN62 30-May3 AKV


*May*
Meriweather 1-8 VWL
MiaSRN62 3-5 VB
DiznyDi/Dad 5-14 VWL
wildernessDad 7-14 VGC
Nicoal13 7-14 VWL
brenbrady 8-10 BLT / 10-13 BWV
KAT4DISNEY  17-25 AKV Jambo in a GRAND VILLA!  
eliza61 24-30 Disneyland Paris!
Corinne 28-30 SSR (hoping for wl pixie dust so they can be at BWV) / followed by 30-June 4 BWV
BWV Dreamin 28-Jun 3 HHI


*June*
DFD 1-5 VWL 
Berta  24-July 1  VWL


*July*
brenbrady 9 VWL followed by 10-15 Disney DREAM


*August*
kid-at-heart 13-20 VWL -_ First stay at the Lodge!_
MiaSRN62 21-25 AKV
eliza61 24-27 BLT and then 27 - September 1 VWL


*September*
DHar  2-6 VWL
MiaSRN62 29-October 1 BLT followed by DCL Magic (Oct 1-8)


*October*
MiaSRN62 8 BLT  (preceded by DCL Magic 1-8)
DiznyDi  9-14 VWL - a Mom & Daughter trip!  The husbands are staying home!
jimmytammy 16-28 OKW
Inkmahm 19  BLT  followed by  20-25  BWV
Muushka 30-Nov 2  VB  


*November*
Muushka 2-5 BLT
KAT4DISNEY 5-9 BWV followed by  9-14 VWLmikamomof3  19-24 VWL
wildernessDad  23-27 AKV Kidani  followed by 27-Dec 4 VWL
stopher1 26-28 VGC


*December*
Meriweather 1-14 VWL
Granny 3-9 BWV
brenbrady 5-10 BLT
Inkmahm  7-13 VWL
helenk  8-10 VWL
DiznyDi/Dad  8-17 VWL
bobbiwoz  9-16 VWL
horselover  20-27 VWL
Disneybuckeye  22-23 VWL
ladytink75  22-29 VWL


2012 VWL VACATIONS and the _other_ DVC vacations 

_*Don't forget...if you'd like to be included on this list - please just PM me! *_

*January*
Meriweather 7-21 OKW



*And for our CRUISING Groupies........*

2011 Cruising Groupies

*If you'd like to be on this list, please PM me!*

*April*
lisah0711  26-May 1  DCL - Wonder...  West coast repo cruise

*May*
horselover 1-5 DCL - Dream  (_followed by_ 5-7 BWV)

*June*

*July*
brenbrady 10-15 DCL DREAM

*August*
BWV Dreamin 13-21   7-night Mediterranean DCL Cruise
Inkmahm 16-23 ALASKA DCL

*September*

*October*
MiaSRN62 1-8 DCL Magic
horselover  6-9
Muushka 23-30 Freedom of the Seas


*November*

*December*



2012 Cruising Groupies

*If you'd like to be on this list, please PM me!*

*January*


*February*


*March*


*April*


*May*
BWV Dreamin - May 12-19 on DCL Fantasy


*June*


*July*


*August*
bobbiwoz - 19-24 - DCL Dream

*September*


*October*


*November*


*December*





*And again - to be included on any of the above lists - PLEASE - just PM me!  Thanks. *


----------



## stopher1

Here are a few links that are NOT Wilderness Lodge related, but rather related to all of our sister resorts within the greater DVC family, just for fun, but also in case anyone has specific questions about another resort, all of the DVC resort threads are in one place here...

Animal Kingdom Lodge:  ***Official AKV Owners and Lovers Thread***
Aulani, Resort & Spa: Aulani Owners Thread - Aloha!
Bay Lake Tower:  ***Bay Lake Tower Owner's Thread***
Beach Club Villas: "STORMIN THE BEACH" BCV Owners - and GROUPIES WELCOME HOME!
Boardwalk Villas: The I Love BWV (yes, Hallways and Clown Pool, too!)
Grand Californian:  The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0
Hilton Head:  HHI Roll Call, Adoration & Information Thread 2010
Old Key West:  OKW Lovers Thread !!!
Saratoga Springs:  SSR Lovers & Owners Part 2
Vero Beach: Vero Beach Adoration 2010 Thread... We Need New 2011 Thread...Somebody?


----------



## Muushka

*Groupie Birthdays!!!

Eliza61.........................January 1 Our favorite New Years Baby!!
Mr deebits AKA Ed..........January 5
SantaRay and Elvis!!.......January 8
Blossomz......................January 13
Twokats and Claire_ont...January 25.....Two-fer!   
JimmyTammy ...............January 28
Disney Loving Iowan.......January 29

WildernessDad.......... February 4
Cheer4Bison..............February 14

Muushka...............March 1
ladytink75.............March 7
Inkmahm..............March 19
Horselover.............March 26
LeslieLou...............March 28

Granny..........................April 12
Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy....April 18
DiznyDi.........................April 23

franandaj .....................May 1
Loribell.........................May 3
DiznyzDad!!! .................May 7
Maria (MiaSRN62)...........May 23

Corinne..........................June 6
KAT4DISNEY....................June 11
SlimpLaw .......................June 26
magicalmcwho.................June 30

Oshawa ....................July 6
lisah0711..................July11
deebits AKA Deirdre...July 17 
DaveH......................July 26
BWV Dreamin...........July 31

TammyNC.......August 15
DODIE!!..........August 31

I Book He Pays..September 29

stopher1 ........October 4  
Berta..............October 20

MaryJ.....................November 10

twinklebug.................Dec 6 
Mickeymorse..............Dec 15
WDWRR_ENGINEER...Dec 29
*







*How to steal a Moosie for your very own!

Please, he is yours for the taking!*

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]


1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (don’t need to use the insert image thingy)
4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey guys, love the intro. Eliza!  What a great way to truly describe the Lodge and our love for it.

I am a bit under the weather, so posting a little later than normal for a workday.  This is the only time in my life, all 45 yrs of it that I have missed work 3 straight days.  Missed 2 before, twice, but never this much.  But today seems the meds are finally kickin in!

Anywho, dont mean to bore you and bring this thread down, but helps me dream of my happy place, the Lodge


----------



## lisah0711

Ooooo!  Brand new, shiny thread!  

Hello Groupies!  Hope that you are all doing well and enjoying your summers.  

Haven't been here much as we started a new Biggest Loser Challenge -- we've lost almost 200 pounds in just the first two weeks of the challenge!

stopher, hope you had a good time on your most recent trip.  I will be at VGC 6/23/10-6/26/10 -- will come back with a WOC report from the Villas.  I have a birthday on 7/11.  I also have a WDW trip 2/25/2011-2/28/2011 for the Princess Half-Marathon (don't know the DVC resorts yet) and a Disney Cruise on the Wonder West Coast Repo 4/26/2011-5/1/2011.  I'm a lucky moose!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## horselover

Well done Eliza!        Love the intro.  Had to read that one to AnniversaryGuy.  He was very impressed.  I don't think he totally got it but still impressed.

I'll look for some pics to start us off later.  Awaiting 2 new mattresses being delivered within the next 30 min. or so.  Today is my last day of work & I need to be back for my last shift at 10:40.  Woo hoo summer is here!!!  

Later my groupie friends!


----------



## Meriweather

Just completed a purchase for VWL....so excited!
So thought I would pop in and say "Hello"

Booked our first stay at the Villas for next May 1-8....can't wait.


----------



## emacek

I'm here....with a quick intro.

After constantly using my mom's AKL points, my husband and I just closed on 175 VWL points. Since we want our first trip home to be at Christmas, we'll be hitting other resorts this year:
SSR for his 60th birthday (Tgiving week)
OKW or AKL for Valentines Day--our 20th wedding anniversary
BWV for my 50th (September)

But I have my calendar ticklers set up for the day after Christmas this year to book sometime in late November/December 2011 for our first stay home.

Im a Florida native--first trip to WDW was probably in 1975 or so but after I left the state in 1979 didn't come back for 10-15 years. 

emacek


----------



## Muushka

Meriweather said:


> Just completed a purchase for VWL....so excited!
> So thought I would pop in and say "Hello"
> 
> Booked our first stay at the Villas for next May 1-8....can't wait.





emacek said:


> I'm here....with a quick intro.
> 
> After constantly using my mom's AKL points, my husband and I just closed on 175 VWL points. Since we want our first trip home to be at Christmas, we'll be hitting other resorts this year:
> SSR for his 60th birthday (Tgiving week)
> OKW or AKL for Valentines Day--our 20th wedding anniversary
> BWV for my 50th (September)
> 
> But I have my calendar ticklers set up for the day after Christmas this year to book sometime in late November/December 2011 for our first stay home.
> 
> Im a Florida native--first trip to WDW was probably in 1975 or so but after I left the state in 1979 didn't come back for 10-15 years.
> 
> emacek



*Well ya'all looky here!  Our first new Groupies!!!  Welcome emacek and Meriweather!*

And the BOTH just bought at VWL!!!  Our kind of people!!!

Grab yourselves a rocker and a Moosie Siggy (I'll bet he will look very handsome on both of you!).


----------



## tea pot

*Oh eliza !  *
What a wonderful intro  
You said it All 
I just feel so lucky to be apart of this group of kindred spirits


----------



## Inkmahm

Welcome to the new groupies!  

A nice new thread...yay!


----------



## tea pot

*Giving a Picture Shout Out to a Treasured Groupie Friend *









And a Big Welcome Home to our New Groupies 

* Meriweather and emacek*


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *Oh eliza !  *
> What a wonderful intro
> You said it All
> I just feel so lucky to be apart of this group of kindred spirits



Right you are!

Thanks E for another great beginning.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Beautiful intro Eliza!!!  You really did a great job of summing up how it feels to stay at the Lodge.  You sure have a way with words. 



jimmytammy said:


> Hey guys, love the intro. Eliza!  What a great way to truly describe the Lodge and our love for it.
> 
> I am a bit under the weather, so posting a little later than normal for a workday.  This is the only time in my life, all 45 yrs of it that I have missed work 3 straight days.  Missed 2 before, twice, but never this much.  But today seems the meds are finally kickin in!
> 
> Anywho, dont mean to bore you and bring this thread down, but helps me dream of my happy place, the Lodge



Hope you feel better JT!

Meriweather and Imacek welcome to the friendliest thread on the boards!!!  How exciting to have new groupies and our new thread is only hours old!!!

Muushka, Eliza and Stopher thank you for starting the new thread and being the care takers of it.  I appreciate you putting your time into doing this for us!!!!


----------



## Granny

Just checking in on this new VWL thread.  

*Eliza*...a very eloquent introduction indeed! 

And to make sure that everyone (members and guests) feels welcome to join in on this thread...


----------



## Dizny Dad

Whoa - GREAT Intro!

It is good to see we have new friends jumping in (Meriweather: 114,276 post )

Outstanding picture of Ranger Stan!

One last thing - 

Loribell...........................May 3
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DAD!!! May 3
Maria (MiaSRN62)...........May 23

How did THAT get in there? (Must have been DiznyDi)


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Wow new thread time does pass quickly these days.

Oh well enjoying sounds of the lodge and eating my bagged lunch what more could I wan't!  Yea I could be at the lodge oh well next best thing.

http://www.dvcradio.com

Joe


----------



## MiaSRN62

Cheers on the intro eliza !!!  We're off to a very good start !!!!

I've got vacation dates to add to the Groupie list :
*August 2-7, 2010 SSR *(on waitlist for AKV and BWV though....doubt they'll come through....but it's worth a shot).  By the way, would have loved VWL but you can only be on two waitlists so I went with the two larger resorts thinking my chances might be better.  



Maria


----------



## sleepydog25

As you can tell by my post count, I'm not new to the DIS, nor am I new to DVC having owned since 2004.  However, I did just buy into VWL in April after years of yearning to own there.  Seeing as you started a new thread, I felt obliged to drop in, set a spell, rock awhile, and squirt toward the spittoon in the corner when needed.   Oh, wait, this is a tobacco-less group, right?  

Anyway, I'm here and might drop by from time to time. . .and I do so love the pics and WL tunes. . .


----------



## twokats

Eliza, it is a great intro.  

Welcome to the new groupies.  

Well, I am buying more points (unfortunately not at VWL), but it will help me hopefully enjoy more time there in the future.  Thanks to my absolutely wonderful DH for supporting my WDW habit.

Update on DM:  She had a bad week last week, but she is feeling better the last few days.  We have had a setback in our chemo due to a low white blood count, but hopefully we will be back on track next week.  She is still totally looking forward to the cruise at the end of the year.

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!!


----------



## deebits

Can we be added to the birthday list?

Deirdre July 17
Ed Jan 5

We are also coming to disney Oct 5th-12th and Dec 3rd-12th(both visits at BLT.  We are sure next year will be at VWL since we just got our points and did not get in the 11 month booking window.


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI  Thanks for the well wishes

Meriwether and emacek...WELCOME HOME!!  You couldnt have picked a finer place than VWL IMO

teapot, love love love the pic.  He will always be my #1 Ranger


----------



## wildernessDad

Gosh this new thread is looking REALLY good!  I'd say that it has connected with the magic of the lodge!

In other news, 171 days!  (Yes, I'm short and to the point.)


----------



## wildernessDad

twokats said:


> Well, I am buying more points (unfortunately not at VWL), but it will help me hopefully enjoy more time there in the future.  Thanks to my absolutely wonderful DH for supporting my WDW habit.



Out with it!  Where are you buying?


----------



## Muushka

JT, I am glad that you are on the mend.



Dizny Dad said:


> Whoa - GREAT Intro!
> 
> It is good to see we have new friends jumping in (Meriweather: 114,276 post )
> 
> Outstanding picture of Ranger Stan!
> 
> One last thing -
> 
> Loribell...........................May 3
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DAD!!! May 3
> Maria (MiaSRN62)...........May 23
> 
> How did THAT get in there? (Must have been DiznyDi)



It was indeed your betrothed's permission to add you to the list.
Would you want me to make you look like everyone else?  You are kind of sticking out.....



sleepydog25 said:


> As you can tell by my post count, I'm not new to the DIS, nor am I new to DVC having owned since 2004.  However, I did just buy into VWL in April after years of yearning to own there.  Seeing as you started a new thread, I felt obliged to drop in, set a spell, rock awhile, and squirt toward the spittoon in the corner when needed.   Oh, wait, this is a tobacco-less group, right?
> 
> Anyway, I'm here and might drop by from time to time. . .and I do so love the pics and WL tunes. . .



Welcome sleepydog25 .  It looks like you need no indoctrination into our band of Lodgers (got the sig, got the ricking chair and even added a spittoon into the mix!  I want to steal that from you, but I won't.  But if you see a new potential Lodger, ask them to participate!)
Congrats on the new purchase, and Welcome Home! Visit often, and don't be shy on the trip reports and pictures!



twokats said:


> Eliza, it is a great intro.
> 
> Welcome to the new groupies.
> 
> Well, I am buying more points (unfortunately not at VWL), but it will help me hopefully enjoy more time there in the future.  Thanks to my absolutely wonderful DH for supporting my WDW habit.
> 
> Update on DM:  She had a bad week last week, but she is feeling better the last few days.  We have had a setback in our chemo due to a low white blood count, but hopefully we will be back on track next week.  She is still totally looking forward to the cruise at the end of the year.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!!



twokats, thank you for the update on your mom, hopefully she will do better next week.
Can I add your name and your mom to the front page that will be for us to keep track of needs for Pixie dust (in other words, prayer, don't tell anyone I said that!)



deebits said:


> Can we be added to the birthday list?
> 
> Deirdre July 17
> Ed Jan 5
> 
> We are also coming to disney Oct 5th-12th and Dec 3rd-12th(both visits at BLT.  We are sure next year will be at VWL since we just got our points and did not get in the 11 month booking window.



Deebits!  My best friend here in NC's name is Deirdre!  I will be happy to add you to the birthday list!

*Any other new Groupies want to be added to the birthday list?  We try real hard to have virtual cakes and virtual lunches and dinners out at very nice locations around the world.*


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW, I'm impressed! Great start to the new thread ! 
Many thanks Eliza, Muush, and Stopher for being the keeper of the lists.

WELCOME to our new Groupies. This is a wonderful bunch of folks that will make you feel right at home.

Sorry to hear you're under the weather JT.  No fun, no fun. Hope you're back to your old self soon.

Muush, DDad's birthday is May 7.  Not quite sure how 3 got in there. 

Hawaii in 6 days for sons wedding.   I think it was DLI that offered the suggestion to have a blown-up photo of his head on a stick for our daughters wedding last October while he was in Iraq and parade it around the reception. It was a big hit.  We're doing the same thing in reverse for our sons wedding. Our daughter and son-in-laws 'heads' will be bobbing around Hawaii with us. Should be great fun.

Enjoy your week-end Groupies.


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Di 6 days!!!! 

Wow I can't think if a more beautiful place for a wedding 
Prayers and Pixie Dust coming your way 
Looking forward to lots of pictures and are you taking the mints in your carry on or did you ship them out ahead time 


Feel Better JT 

Kat... congrats on you points and hope your Mom is feeling better soon


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> And then it comes, the moment you turn onto Timberland Dr.  You smile a quiet smile full of joy that says YES!!  Finally, Im here & in the tiny amount of time it takes to pass through the gates until you finally see her, you are completely, blissfully happy. Is it your imagination or do you think she smiles back at you, a feeling that no matter how long its been since you last visited, she is glad to see you, welcomes you home, whispers to you of a week full of good times.
> Yes, you definitely know the feeling, All the previous weeks, months and even years of waiting, all the times real life dropped an anvil on your head, have all been worth it for this feeling.



*Thank you Eliza!* - I can honestly say that by the time I finished reading I had a lump in my throat and was misty eyed.  Your literary skills are not limited to the descriptive funny family stories - you truly waxed poetic with this one!  I envisioned coming around the curve on Timberline, hearing the "Welcome Home" at the gate...... (Love your changing tags!)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> As you can tell by my post count, I'm not new to the DIS, nor am I new to DVC having owned since 2004.  However, I did just buy into VWL in April after years of yearning to own there.  Seeing as you started a new thread, I felt obliged to drop in, set a spell, rock awhile, and squirt toward the spittoon in the corner when needed.   Oh, wait, this is a tobacco-less group, right?
> 
> Anyway, I'm here and might drop by from time to time. . .and I do so love the pics and WL tunes. . .



Welcome!!!!!  Sounds like you will fit right in!



twokats said:


> Update on DM:  She had a bad week last week, but she is feeling better the last few days.  We have had a setback in our chemo due to a low white blood count, but hopefully we will be back on track next week.  She is still totally looking forward to the cruise at the end of the year.



Pixie dust coming your mom's way!!!



DiznyDi said:


> Hawaii in 6 days for sons wedding.   I think it was DLI that offered the suggestion to have a blown-up photo of his head on a stick for our daughters wedding last October while he was in Iraq and parade it around the reception. It was a big hit.  We're doing the same thing in reverse for our sons wedding. Our daughter and son-in-laws 'heads' will be bobbing around Hawaii with us. Should be great fun.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end Groupies.



So glad that you are able to use my suggestion!!!!  I hope you have a great time.  Congrats!!!

Saw Toy Story 3 today.  DD and I cried!  It was so good.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## deebits

Deebits!  My best friend here in NC's name is Deirdre!  I will be happy to add you to the birthday list!


I have only met one other person with my name, so it is nice to hear of another.  Thank you so much for adding us.  I can tell we are really going love this group


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> WOW, I'm impressed! Great start to the new thread !
> Many thanks Eliza, Muush, and Stopher for being the keeper of the lists.
> 
> WELCOME to our new Groupies. This is a wonderful bunch of folks that will make you feel right at home.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're under the weather JT.  No fun, no fun. Hope you're back to your old self soon.
> 
> Muush, DDad's birthday is May 7.  Not quite sure how 3 got in there.
> 
> Hawaii in 6 days for sons wedding.   I think it was DLI that offered the suggestion to have a blown-up photo of his head on a stick for our daughters wedding last October while he was in Iraq and parade it around the reception. It was a big hit.  We're doing the same thing in reverse for our sons wedding. Our daughter and son-in-laws 'heads' will be bobbing around Hawaii with us. Should be great fun.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end Groupies.



Best wishes for the wedding.  Awesome Hawaii wedding!  



deebits said:


> Deebits!  My best friend here in NC's name is Deirdre!  I will be happy to add you to the birthday list!
> 
> 
> I have only met one other person with my name, so it is nice to hear of another.  Thank you so much for adding us.  I can tell we are really going love this group



Oh yeah, we are a friendly bunch here!  

Hey, don't forget the Deirdre at the Haunted Mansion!  She has a grave and everything!!!


----------



## twokats

wildernessDad said:


> Out with it!  Where are you buying?



All of our points are at SSR.  Finally stayed there for the first time when DD and I were there in Dec.  We liked it, but it is just not VWL!! 



Muushka said:


> twokats, thank you for the update on your mom, hopefully she will do better next week.
> Can I add your name and your mom to the front page that will be for us to keep track of needs for Pixie dust (in other words, prayer, don't tell anyone I said that!)



Yes, please.  She loves prayers, I mean pixie dust!   When you had mentioned adding that, I felt that many of us would take advantage of it.



tea pot said:


> Kat... congrats on you points and hope your Mom is feeling better soon



Thank you so much.  They had too good of a price per point to pass up and thank heaven my DH agreed.

She felt pretty good all this week.  After the bad week last week, she said it is a little scary wondering what might happen next week.  But we just take it one day at a time.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Pixie dust coming your mom's way!!!



Thank you so very much!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stuff like this reminds me why I hang out here.  Lord knows not cause I like being sick, but when life throws us curve balls, we have a place to rest, and this is one of the places in my life.  I much prefer fastballs, but not so fast that I dont have a chance to swing and get a hit every so often.  OK, enough with the Bball stuff, just spending a lot of time watching TV the last few days

Dr. called and indicated ultrasound showed possible dyphroticulosis(SP).  I looked it up, found out it can come with age(Im 45), genetics, my mom has had it several times, or a number of other things.  Also found out not as common for people to experience the pain or even symptoms at all as I did.  Leave it to me

Anyway, hoping to get back to work for a few hrs today.  I am going to take it slow and see how it goes.


----------



## wildernessDad

170 days to go for our vacation, Muushka, but who's counting?


----------



## stopher1

Groupies - I just wanted to say have a wonderful week.  I am getting ready to depart early in the morning tomorrow for a week of adventure, a week of fun, a week of excitement - a week deep in the woods with 77 kids and about 30 other adults as we head off to.....Summer Camp!  Woo hoo.  I love my Disney trips, but there's nothing quite like hanging out with a bunch of Boy Scouts and Scouters.  

With that said -* IF YOU HAVE ANY TRIPS YOU"D LIKE ADDED TO THE LIST... *please, please, please -_* just send me a PM.*_  I'll get around to it after I return next week.  

I hope you all have a great week.  I'll be thinking of you (and the lodge) as I sleep in my tent each night, watching the deer in the morning move through the forest, and when I go boating on the lake.  (If only I could see that wonderful green roof from my boat peeking out above the treeline...  )  I'll talk to you all in a week.


----------



## horselover

Meriweather said:


> Just completed a purchase for VWL....so excited!
> So thought I would pop in and say "Hello"
> 
> Booked our first stay at the Villas for next May 1-8....can't wait.





emacek said:


> I'm here....with a quick intro.
> 
> After constantly using my mom's AKL points, my husband and I just closed on 175 VWL points. Since we want our first trip home to be at Christmas, we'll be hitting other resorts this year:
> SSR for his 60th birthday (Tgiving week)
> OKW or AKL for Valentines Day--our 20th wedding anniversary
> BWV for my 50th (September)
> 
> But I have my calendar ticklers set up for the day after Christmas this year to book sometime in late November/December 2011 for our first stay home.
> 
> Im a Florida native--first trip to WDW was probably in 1975 or so but after I left the state in 1979 didn't come back for 10-15 years.
> 
> emacek





sleepydog25 said:


> As you can tell by my post count, I'm not new to the DIS, nor am I new to DVC having owned since 2004.  However, I did just buy into VWL in April after years of yearning to own there.  Seeing as you started a new thread, I felt obliged to drop in, set a spell, rock awhile, and squirt toward the spittoon in the corner when needed.   Oh, wait, this is a tobacco-less group, right?
> 
> Anyway, I'm here and might drop by from time to time. . .and I do so love the pics and WL tunes. . .



Welcome new groupies Meriweather, emacek, & sleepdog25!   I do so love new groupie friends!   



twokats said:


> Update on DM:  She had a bad week last week, but she is feeling better the last few days.  We have had a setback in our chemo due to a low white blood count, but hopefully we will be back on track next week.  She is still totally looking forward to the cruise at the end of the year.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!!



Continuing to send up prayers for you Dmom.  



jimmytammy said:


> Stuff like this reminds me why I hang out here.  Lord knows not cause I like being sick, but when life throws us curve balls, we have a place to rest, and this is one of the places in my life.  I much prefer fastballs, but not so fast that I dont have a chance to swing and get a hit every so often.  OK, enough with the Bball stuff, just spending a lot of time watching TV the last few days
> 
> Dr. called and indicated ultrasound showed possible dyphroticulosis(SP).  I looked it up, found out it can come with age(Im 45), genetics, my mom has had it several times, or a number of other things.  Also found out not as common for people to experience the pain or even symptoms at all as I did.  Leave it to me
> 
> Anyway, hoping to get back to work for a few hrs today.  I am going to take it slow and see how it goes.



Hope you're feeling better soon JT!  

*DiznyDi & Dad* - 6 more days how exciting!   When do you leave & what island is the wedding on?

So we officially closed on our little VWL add-on yesterday!    Just waiting for the points to show up in our account.  Hoping with a little pixie/moose dust I might be able to snag a 1 BR for the last 3-4 of our trip in Oct. at the Lodge.  A girl can dream right?  

And I am officially on summer vacation!       The boys still have to go for 1 more day though.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## horselover

Have a great trip Stopher!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> 170 days to go for our vacation, Muushka, but who's counting?



Not me!



jimmytammy said:


> Stuff like this reminds me why I hang out here.  Lord knows not cause I like being sick, but when life throws us curve balls, we have a place to rest, and this is one of the places in my life.  I much prefer fastballs, but not so fast that I dont have a chance to swing and get a hit every so often.  OK, enough with the Bball stuff, just spending a lot of time watching TV the last few days
> 
> Dr. called and indicated ultrasound showed possible dyphroticulosis(SP).  I looked it up, found out it can come with age(Im 45), genetics, my mom has had it several times, or a number of other things.  Also found out not as common for people to experience the pain or even symptoms at all as I did.  Leave it to me
> 
> Anyway, hoping to get back to work for a few hrs today.  I am going to take it slow and see how it goes.



Oh my *JT*.  I am a medical person and have never heard of that one!  I hope you feel better and that it never returns.  Do you want to be on that first page pixie dust list?

*HL*!  Congrats on the add on!!!

*DiznyDuo  *I hope pictures will flow aplenty of that beautiful wedding!!

*Stopher*, have a great time with those kiddos!


----------



## DiznyDi

Here's the wedding details:
Wedding is on the island of Oahu. It will be a Sunday morning (June 27) garden ceremony at Hickam Air Force Base with a champagne brunch following at the Officers Club. Our son is in the Army, his future wife works in the Child Development Center at Hickam.  The last of the mints are safely packed for travel in my carry-on. So as much as DDad likes to say I bought too many, we have certainly put the extras to good use. Groupies enjoyed the green packaged ones in December and the royal blue ones are headed to Hawaii. 

We're off to a wedding today, and then the real countdown begins.

I don't know how much time we'll have, but I'll try to keep up with the thread on my phone. We're not taking a computer with us.

Hope all Groupies stay well during our hiatus.

"We'll be back"!


----------



## Happydinks

stopher1 said:


> Groupies - I just wanted to say have a wonderful week.  I am getting ready to depart early in the morning tomorrow for a week of adventure, a week of fun, a week of excitement - a week deep in the woods with 77 kids and about 30 other adults as we head off to.....Summer Camp!  Woo hoo.  I love my Disney trips, but there's nothing quite like hanging out with a bunch of Boy Scouts and Scouters.



Have a fun time with the kids! Bob was an Eagle Scout w/golden palm - and to this day he maintains some of his greatest experiences were with the Scouts - most of all his trip to Philmont.  Be safe - take lots of bug spray!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Stuff like this reminds me why I hang out here.  Lord knows not cause I like being sick, but when life throws us curve balls, we have a place to rest, and this is one of the places in my life.  I much prefer fastballs, but not so fast that I dont have a chance to swing and get a hit every so often.  OK, enough with the Bball stuff, just spending a lot of time watching TV the last few days
> 
> Dr. called and indicated ultrasound showed possible dyphroticulosis(SP).  I looked it up, found out it can come with age(Im 45), genetics, my mom has had it several times, or a number of other things.  Also found out not as common for people to experience the pain or even symptoms at all as I did.  Leave it to me
> 
> Anyway, hoping to get back to work for a few hrs today.  I am going to take it slow and see how it goes.



Never heard of that JT.  I hope it's something that you can recover from quickly and you feel better soon and can get back into the swing of things.



stopher1 said:


> Groupies - I just wanted to say have a wonderful week.  I am getting ready to depart early in the morning tomorrow for a week of adventure, a week of fun, a week of excitement - a week deep in the woods with 77 kids and about 30 other adults as we head off to.....Summer Camp!  Woo hoo.  I love my Disney trips, but there's nothing quite like hanging out with a bunch of Boy Scouts and Scouters.
> 
> With that said -* IF YOU HAVE ANY TRIPS YOU"D LIKE ADDED TO THE LIST... *please, please, please -_* just send me a PM.*_  I'll get around to it after I return next week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week.  I'll be thinking of you (and the lodge) as I sleep in my tent each night, watching the deer in the morning move through the forest, and when I go boating on the lake.  (If only I could see that wonderful green roof from my boat peeking out above the treeline...  )  I'll talk to you all in a week.



Have a great time Stopher!!!



DiznyDi said:


> Here's the wedding details:
> Wedding is on the island of Oahu. It will be a Sunday morning (June 27) garden ceremony at Hickam Air Force Base with a champagne brunch following at the Officers Club. Our son is in the Army, his future wife works in the Child Development Center at Hickam.  The last of the mints are safely packed for travel in my carry-on. So as much as DDad likes to say I bought too many, we have certainly put the extras to good use. Groupies enjoyed the green packaged ones in December and the royal blue ones are headed to Hawaii.
> 
> We're off to a wedding today, and then the real countdown begins.
> 
> I don't know how much time we'll have, but I'll try to keep up with the thread on my phone. We're not taking a computer with us.
> 
> Hope all Groupies stay well during our hiatus.
> 
> "We'll be back"!



Glad to hear that you can use those mints!!!  Have a great time!


----------



## jimmytammy

I knew I spelled it wrong

Its diverticulosis.  Has something to do with your colon.I just know from reading the symptons and cures and all, I need to add some fiber to my diet.
Tammy and I went and cleaned a unit we had been remodeling at a local retirement community here in town.  After about 3 hrs, I was whooped!  Glad tomorrow is Sun.


----------



## jimmytammy

The pixie dust list would have been great Wed, Thurs and Fri.  I do feel a lot better though my appetite hasnt returned to normal.  But I do appreciate the gesture. Im like 85% better right now, which Im glad to know Im on the mend.  I probably should have skipped work today, but knew being on a deadline, those folks dont care if you are sick or not.  They have a resident moving in, and nothings going to keep them from getting that check.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I knew I spelled it wrong
> 
> Its diverticulosis.  Has something to do with your colon.I just know from reading the symptons and cures and all, I need to add some fiber to my diet.
> Tammy and I went and cleaned a unit we had been remodeling at a local retirement community here in town.  After about 3 hrs, I was whooped!  Glad tomorrow is Sun.



Diverticulosis, I have that!  In fact it has graduated to diverticulitis!  My grandmother had it.  I do know that when I eat a lot of nuts, I get very ill, like 2 weeks ago when I OD'd on peanuts.  I have to be careful, and I know how bad it can feel.  But mine was short-lived (lasted just one evening).  I can't imagine feeling that way for several days.  Poor JT.  Keep getting better!

PS adding fiber is good, but avoiding foods that can get caught in those pockets is something to consider.  
Like seeds, nuts, those little buggers that taste so good (strawberries!) but do such harm.


----------



## Meriweather

Thank you for the welcomes 

Not sure I can keep up with this thread....moves fast!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Welcome to all new VWL groupies!!!  

Sorry to hear from those who suffer from diverticulosis, add DH to the list.  After the last flare up, over a year ago, he has been very careful regarding what he eats, and for him, staying away from peanuts and corn have done the trick!He's found that pecans are fine.

My family is just a week away from our 9 night trip, BWV(1 night.  Originally, just DH and I for that but when DS found out, he asked if they could come down a day earlier too, and why not It's going to be their first stay at BWV.  VWL IS their favorite, but the standard point cost won out), VB (4 nights) and the BCV(4 nights) for the 4th of July!  16 of us altogether for different parts of the trip, but DH and the Boston branch of our family get to enjoy it all!

Bobbi


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I knew I spelled it wrong
> 
> Its diverticulosis.  Has something to do with your colon.I just know from reading the symptons and cures and all, I need to add some fiber to my diet.
> Tammy and I went and cleaned a unit we had been remodeling at a local retirement community here in town.  After about 3 hrs, I was whooped!  Glad tomorrow is Sun.





Muushka said:


> Diverticulosis, I have that!  In fact it has graduated to diverticulitis!  My grandmother had it.  I do know that when I eat a lot of nuts, I get very ill, like 2 weeks ago when I OD'd on peanuts.  I have to be careful, and I know how bad it can feel.  But mine was short-lived (lasted just one evening).  I can't imagine feeling that way for several days.  Poor JT.  Keep getting better!
> 
> PS adding fiber is good, but avoiding foods that can get caught in those pockets is something to consider.
> Like seeds, nuts, those little buggers that taste so good (strawberries!) but do such harm.



OH, now I know what it is!  I have never talked to a doctor about it but I may have it to some degree.  I cannot eat corn or I get really sick and sometimes with the little seeds on hamburger buns too.  I think it is a pretty common thing that alot of people don't even know they have.  Boy I sure do miss corn.  



Meriweather said:


> Thank you for the welcomes
> 
> Not sure I can keep up with this thread....moves fast!!



We are quite talkative aren't we?!  Just join us whenever you can!  You are always welcome!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Welcome to all new VWL groupies!!!
> 
> 
> My family is just a week away from our 9 night trip, BWV(1 night.  Originally, just DH and I for that but when DS found out, he asked if they could come down a day earlier too, and why not It's going to be their first stay at BWV.  VWL IS their favorite, but the standard point cost won out), VB (4 nights) and the BCV(4 nights) for the 4th of July!  16 of us altogether for different parts of the trip, but DH and the Boston branch of our family get to enjoy it all!
> 
> Bobbi



I don't know if you saw but I just posted some BWV pictures if you want to check them out to get you more excited for your trip.  I hope you have a great time.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2357273&page=29


----------



## franandaj

I'm so glad this group started a new thread, it's time that I join up and I would not have had the time to read through all the posts in the last one!

A short introduction, a few of you know me from the VGC owners group.  I have points at SSR and VGC.  Recently my FIL passed away leaving us some real estate, unfortunately we spent all his and our money paying for 24-7 caregivers during his final year. The good news is that everything was paid for and it is income generating property (apartments), so we decided to refinance and get some money to play with!

I have my eye on a small resale contract at VWL, and possibly another at BCV, plus I'm planning on adding on more VGC before they sell out.  As soon as we get the green light that we've been approved, we'll be making the offers and calling our guide in CA.

Back in 1997 we stayed at the Lodge and it was one of my favorite locations at WDW, so I'm really looking forward to owning here so that every three years or so I can stay for 4-5 days!

Thanks for welcoming me to the groupies!


----------



## horselover

Well let me be the 1st to say welcome to the groupies franandaj!          Here's some moose dust for you to find that perfect resale contract!


----------



## Muushka

I'll be second, welcome franandaj

Yup, that last thread was pretty long.  
Luckily we don't require new members to read through the entire 1000+ pages!!!(This is our 5th thread!)

Grab a rocker and a Moosie siggy and stay a spell!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> I knew I spelled it wrong
> 
> Its diverticulosis.  Has something to do with your colon.I just know from reading the symptons and cures and all, I need to add some fiber to my diet.



Yes, JT a lot of people have it some worse than others.  I have a light case of it, my DM a lot worse.  My Grandmother had it so bad and back in her day the solution was to take out as much colon as they could get away with and well, they don't do that now.  But keep an eye on yourself and as my DM now says, get a regular colonoscopy to avoid the trouble she has been going through the last 3 years with the colon cancer!!!  



Muushka said:


> I'll be second, welcome franandaj



I guess that means I get to be the third to give you a welcome franandaj!!


----------



## franandaj

horselover said:


> Well let me be the 1st to say welcome to the groupies franandaj!          Here's some moose dust for you to find that perfect resale contract!





Muushka said:


> I'll be second, welcome franandaj
> 
> Yup, that last thread was pretty long.
> Luckily we don't require new members to read through the entire 1000+ pages!!!(This is our 5th thread!)
> 
> Grab a rocker and a Moosie siggy and stay a spell!





twokats said:


> I guess that means I get to be the third to give you a welcome franandaj!!



Thanks! Wow this is most welcome thread of owners I've joined!  And I still haven't made the offer on the points!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I don't know if you saw but I just posted some BWV pictures if you want to check them out to get you more excited for your trip.  I hope you have a great time.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2357273&page=29



Thanks, I HADN'T seen them, and they're great!  I e-mailed the link to my DS and DDiL!


----------



## eliza61

*Hey JT*,
Get well soon!!  The old guy suffers from Diverticulouses.  Muush got it right, it's actually little pockets along your colon and it is more common as we age. 

*Welcome to our new members!! *  Franandaj, Merriweather and all our other newbies.  glad you're stopping buy!!

*Happy Father's Day!!*  to all our moose Men.  have a great day.


----------



## tea pot

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all GROUPIE DADS*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Father's Day to all my fav Groupie dads !!!!







Maria


----------



## Muushka

We have awesome Dads on this thread.  I could name them, but you all know who you are.  
The Dads on this thread are, in my opinion, are one of the reasons that it is such a special one.  

To all of you, a heartfelt 

*
Happy Father's Day to all of our Groupie Dads*


----------



## wildernessDad

169 days to go!


----------



## Meriweather

Happy Father's Day!

My Moose Dad (DH) is out of town, so I am home all alone for a few days....again. He travels a lot.

Intro......we own at OKW and VGC as well as our new VWL purchase. Loving it all!!

I have met bobbiwoz a couple of times 

I was once a member of a super thread "clique". It moved 15-20 pages a day....very hard to keep up and respond to everyone, so I will do my best here.

I do have a DCL trip coming in Sept....super excited about that. Made shore excursion and Palo ressies last night  Could only get dinner at Palo though 

Live in WA....moving to AZ this summer after over 2 years of trying to sell this house, we give up and will keep it for a few years until the market gets better.


----------



## Muushka

Hi Meriweather.  Can I call you MW?  Yup, I am *the *lazy Groupie.

DCL in Sept!  Got your Palo!!  You are all set!  Last DCL cruise someone on our DCL thread managed to snag the 'party room' for a brunch.  Have you checked the DCL thread for your cruise?  It worked out great.  Good luck!

And best wishes for the relocation to AZ.

We usually just do a page or so a day.  15-20 pages a day....

*WD*, thanks for the day count!


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all GROUPIE DADS*




What Teapot said!!!

Meriweather - no cliques here.  All are welcomed & treated the same whether you're on the thread every day or once in awhile.  Best of luck with your relocation to AZ.  That DCL cruise in Sept. sounds great.  Have I mentioned we love pics on this thread?!


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME to the new groupies.  We are glad you joined us!

And a continued thank you to the well wishers.  I really do appreciate it!

And thanks to those who offer advice on what to avoid eating.  Strawberries have been really good around here so I have been eating my fair share of them, more than usual.  I definitely want to keep this under control if it is possible, hoping it is.


----------



## jimmytammy

To all the great dads whom I have had the pleasure of meeting, and to the ones I look forward to meeting in the future!

So I salute you with a big ol Moose grunt(just imagine something that sounds similar to a bear, and you have the Moose grunt)


----------



## Meriweather

Thank you again for all the welcomes 

Pictures....well, I have a lot, but hard to post them....dial-up in WA  AZ will be better!!

I was surprised to read on the cruise meets thread that someone snagged the brunch on the cruise I am going on at a later time than I was on  
I didn't even get the option of looking at it....only dinner was clickable. Checked again and same thing.
Will have to try when we get onboard.
I am going with BFF and we are soooo excited!!


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy Father's Day to all our Groupies Fathers!*



franandaj said:


> I have my eye on a small resale contract at VWL, and possibly another at BCV, plus I'm planning on adding on more VGC before they sell out.  As soon as we get the green light that we've been approved, we'll be making the offers and calling our guide in CA.



Welcome frandandaj!  Here's some  that you will be a VWL owner soon!

JT hope that you are feeling better soon.  DH has diverticulosis, too, Metamucil is his friend!  

I'm off to our sister lodge, VGC, next week.    Another lodge in the pines!


----------



## mickeyoverload

Hey everyone! 

This thread looks like it's going to be lots of fun!!!
My dh and I just bought into OKW!  But my heart has always been at VWL!! I have never been been fortunate enough until now to be able to stay in any of the bigger resorts... So I might not own there, but i am going to stay there every chance I get! 

Great thread! Can't wait to read more!

Oh and btw we are planning a trip to wdw in march...during mardi GRAS... Anyone ever had a bard time getting into vwl during that time of year????

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Granny

Meriweather said:


> Thank you for the welcomes
> 
> Not sure I can keep up with this thread....moves fast!!



*Meri*...welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!    Don't worry about keeping up.  Just jump in any time, or drop by to say hi.  We especially like any stories or pictures about our beloved WL and VWL.  



franandaj said:


> I'm so glad this group started a new thread, it's time that I join up and I would not have had the time to read through all the posts in the last one!



*Alison*...Also, welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!    As was said above, there is no requirement to read entire threads or catch up.  People are welcome to stay as long or short a visit as they wish.  We always enjoy people who just have a love of VWL and life in general.  




			
				franandaj said:
			
		

> I have my eye on a small resale contract at VWL, and possibly another at BCV, plus I'm planning on adding on more VGC before they sell out.  As soon as we get the green light that we've been approved, we'll be making the offers and calling our guide in CA.
> 
> Back in 1997 we stayed at the Lodge and it was one of my favorite locations at WDW, so I'm really looking forward to owning here so that every three years or so I can stay for 4-5 days!



Sounds like a great plan.  Here's some Moose Dust (our version of pixie dust) for good luck with your contract. 



franandaj said:


> Thanks! Wow this is most welcome thread of owners I've joined!  And I still haven't made the offer on the points!



*Allison*...We have no requirement that people own at VWL, or have even stayed there.  As long as people appreciate what WL and VWL have as far as ambience and theming, they are more than welcome to come here.  





Meriweather said:


> I was once a member of a super thread "clique". It moved 15-20 pages a day....very hard to keep up and respond to everyone, so I will do my best here.



*Meri...*No pressure to "keep up" here.  Just jump in any time even if the thread has moved a few pages.  We are a low maintenance bunch of internet friends. 



jimmytammy said:


> To all the great dads whom I have had the pleasure of meeting, and to the ones I look forward to meeting in the future!
> 
> So I salute you with a big ol Moose grunt(just imagine something that sounds similar to a bear, and you have the Moose grunt)



*Jimmy*...thanks, and a big *Happy Father's Day* to all the Groupie Dads, Grandpas, Godfathers and those men who have mentored or been involved with activities for our youth.   



Thanks to all who have wished the Happy Father's Day.  I intend to enjoy it completely doing as little as possible!


----------



## Muushka

mickeyoverload said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> This thread looks like it's going to be lots of fun!!!
> My dh and I just bought into OKW!  But my heart has always been at VWL!! I have never been been fortunate enough until now to be able to stay in any of the bigger resorts... So I might not own there, but i am going to stay there every chance I get!
> 
> Great thread! Can't wait to read more!
> 
> Oh and btw we are planning a trip to wdw in march...during mardi GRAS... Anyone ever had a bard time getting into vwl during that time of year????
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Heart belongs to VWL???  Sounds like a Groupie to me!!  
Grab yourself a Moosie for your siggie and join us whenever you can. 

I don't think March is a particularly difficult time of year to get into VWL, 
but just in case.... Pixie dust for you.


 We need to start new threads more often, look at all the nice new Groupies!


----------



## Meriweather

I do usually have a lot of time, but right now with packing up the house, computer time is more limited than it should be 

You can call me Nancy, Meri, or any variation 

I hang out on the exchange board most of the time.

Look forward to getting to know you all better.

Funny, when I was part of the old Yaya group, we had a meet and DH made everyone moose heads  (he is a hobbyist woodworker)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

franandaj said:


> Thanks! Wow this is most welcome thread of owners I've joined!  And I still haven't made the offer on the points!



Yes this is the friendliest thread on the boards!  Welcome!  Nice to have another Alison on the thread,  I spell mine with 2 L's though.  You don't need to own to be a groupie.  You just need to have a love for the Lodge!



bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks, I HADN'T seen them, and they're great!  I e-mailed the link to my DS and DDiL!



Glad you liked them!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm off to our sister lodge, VGC, next week.    Another lodge in the pines!


Oh lucky you!  It is a beautiful resort!!!  Have a great trip!!



mickeyoverload said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> This thread looks like it's going to be lots of fun!!!
> My dh and I just bought into OKW!  But my heart has always been at VWL!! I have never been been fortunate enough until now to be able to stay in any of the bigger resorts... So I might not own there, but i am going to stay there every chance I get!
> 
> Great thread! Can't wait to read more!
> 
> Oh and btw we are planning a trip to wdw in march...during mardi GRAS... Anyone ever had a bard time getting into vwl during that time of year????
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Welcome!!!!!!  Glad to have you here!



Meriweather said:


> I
> Funny, when I was part of the old Yaya group, we had a meet and DH made everyone moose heads  (he is a hobbyist woodworker)



WE WANT MOOSE HEADS!!!!!!


HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> ...
> 
> WE WANT MOOSE HEADS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!!




I've a bumper sticker that says "Brake for Moose, it could save your life!"  Gets a lot of notice here in Ohio,where I don't believe we have moose, but I've had one ever since my DS went to school in New Hampshire. 

Yes, I hope all Dad's had a great day today!

Bobbi


----------



## tea pot

Checking in from Maine where the *Moose is King *!!!!







A big Moose hug to all you New Groupies


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Meriweather  I'm pleased to make your acquaintance! Welcome to the Groupies!



Meriweather said:


> Thank you again for all the welcomes
> 
> Pictures....well, I have a lot, but hard to post them....dial-up in WA  AZ will be better!!  .....



We have something in common: we have dial-up in our area of Ohio, too. What a pain! It's an easy 20-30 minutes just to post 1 picture. Someday I hope to have high-speed....  Until then, I'll just enjoy everyone elses.


----------



## DiznyDi

I hope all our *Moose Dads* have enjoyed their special day!

*Happy Fathers Day!*


Thanks, *tea pot* for the moose picture! Great photo!


----------



## Granny

Okay, time to move this thread into VWL mode!!  Here's a few of the oldies but goodies pictures we've seen before:

Kicking it off with the traditional approach shot:






And in our minds, we will always see this ambassador of WL greeting us when we get there:






Our little buddy hiding in the VWL atrium:






And finally, a Bay Lake sunrise:







Now where did I put that WL music CD??


----------



## mickeyoverload

Oh my goodness! that sunrise is so pretty!!! I can't wait to see it myself!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

168!


----------



## eliza61

Legend of the Villas:

According to legend a group of Transcontinental railroad workers discovered 
a "_spectacular property complete with Lakes, trees and a majestic mountain rising in the distance"_ 
These intrepid explorers decide this is the spot -- the perfect spot to set up camp as they build the transcontinental railway. They built themselves a new homestead and when it's time to move on, they leave it behind to be "re-discovered'' by Disney Vacation Club... 
And a legend was born!!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> 168!



WD you are getting me in the ##S game now!

Count me at 160

And I have to share what Tammy and the kids got me for Fathers Day.

Along with a couple great A. Braves tshirts, they got me a mousepad with a pic of me, Tammy and the kids standing inside BWV with none other than our favorite Ranger, Stan the Man and his sweetie Carolyn!


----------



## horselover

Welcome to the groupies Mickeyoverload!    

JT - great Father's Day gift!

Ok a few more pics.































And the reason I just bought more points the much need 11 mo. Dec. booking window!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> WD you are getting me in the ##S game now!
> 
> Count me at 160
> 
> And I have to share what Tammy and the kids got me for Fathers Day.
> 
> Along with a couple great A. Braves tshirts, they got me a mousepad with a pic of me, Tammy and the kids standing inside BWV with none other than our favorite Ranger, Stan the Man and his sweetie Carolyn!



Nice mousepad!


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Legend of the Villas:
> 
> According to legend a group of Transcontinental railroad workers discovered
> a "_spectacular property complete with Lakes, trees and a majestic mountain rising in the distance"_
> These intrepid explorers decide this is the spot -- the perfect spot to set up camp as they build the transcontinental railway. They built themselves a new homestead and when it's time to move on, they leave it behind to be "re-discovered'' by Disney Vacation Club...
> And a legend was born!!



Cool 

*Granny and horselover *thanks for the pics!

*Jimmy* great father's day Gift!!


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> And finally, a Bay Lake sunrise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Oh Be Still My Heart


----------



## Granny

Wake up on a Monday to one more Bay Lake sunrise:






Ahhhhhhh....


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Wake up on a Monday to one more Bay Lake sunrise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh....




I'll 2nd that Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Meriweather

The pictures are wonderful!!

Can't wait!


----------



## Meriweather

The pictures are wonderful!!

Can't wait!


----------



## Nicoal13

Love all the pictures this Monday morning! Really wish I was going to the Lodge sooner than next May!


----------



## Nicoal13

Figured it was easiest to ask this here than start a thread somewhere else.

For our upcoming trip, I will be short on points for one or two of the nights. My parents are traveling with us and my Dad either will pay cash for those nights or we thought about renting through Dave's rental site.

If we rent for 2 of the 7 nights, can we have that linked to the reservation I make with my points so we don't have to switch rooms? I've never rented any points before.

Otherwise I'll be looking for a point transfer or try for the cash discount. 

Thanks!


----------



## franandaj

Nicoal13 said:


> Figured it was easiest to ask this here than start a thread somewhere else.
> 
> For our upcoming trip, I will be short on points for one or two of the nights. My parents are traveling with us and my Dad either will pay cash for those nights or we thought about renting through Dave's rental site.
> 
> If we rent for 2 of the 7 nights, can we have that linked to the reservation I make with my points so we don't have to switch rooms? I've never rented any points before.
> 
> Otherwise I'll be looking for a point transfer or try for the cash discount.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know how many points short you are, but did you know that you can purchase "one time" points from Disney at $15 per point up to I think it's 24 points, just for cases like this.


----------



## horselover

Nicoal13 said:


> Figured it was easiest to ask this here than start a thread somewhere else.
> 
> For our upcoming trip, I will be short on points for one or two of the nights. My parents are traveling with us and my Dad either will pay cash for those nights or we thought about renting through Dave's rental site.
> 
> If we rent for 2 of the 7 nights, can we have that linked to the reservation I make with my points so we don't have to switch rooms? I've never rented any points before.
> 
> Otherwise I'll be looking for a point transfer or try for the cash discount.
> 
> Thanks!





franandaj said:


> I don't know how many points short you are, but did you know that you can purchase "one time" points from Disney at $15 per point up to I think it's 24 points, just for cases like this.




Nicoal - I agree with franandaj.  If you're just a few points short I'd just do the one time purchase from DVC direct.  Seems like that would be the easiest option.  You'll pay $13/pp through David's site.  Not sure if you can link a rental ressie to a ressie you made yourself with your own points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wow - start a new thread and they will come!!!    I'm going to be a lazy groupie but want to offer up a great big Welcome to all the "newbies"!  

Mom and I returned from MN yesterday.  It was one of those weeks that was filled with good and bad.  DM's Dr. says it really might be time for her to get off pills and go to insulin.  He got an adamant no on that one.  I believe stubborness may have been mentioned.    Then we learned that my DBIL has colon cancer and will be having it removed this Wed.  Prognosis sounds good at this time so fingers are crossed.  And, a day after that his and my DSis's middle child had a surgical procedure done b/c of suspected cancer.  Test results are not back on that yet but the poor girl is only 29.  Lots of pixie dust and prayers are needed here.  

On a not so important note yesterday I learned that our bank we used for our business was closed down on Fri by the FDIC.  Still trying to figure out how that's going to go.

It all made me wary of getting up this morning!  I'm glad I came here and got to see all the beautiful pictures!!!

Ok - off to talk to some bank in OR that now has our money.  



Nicoal13 said:


> Figured it was easiest to ask this here than start a thread somewhere else.
> 
> For our upcoming trip, I will be short on points for one or two of the nights. My parents are traveling with us and my Dad either will pay cash for those nights or we thought about renting through Dave's rental site.
> 
> If we rent for 2 of the 7 nights, can we have that linked to the reservation I make with my points so we don't have to switch rooms? I've never rented any points before.
> 
> Otherwise I'll be looking for a point transfer or try for the cash discount.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, reservations can be linked between different owner's accounts.  The reservation needs to be set up exactly the same on both down to the order of the guests, addresses etc so it can take some coordination.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - start a new thread and they will come!!!    I'm going to be a lazy groupie but want to offer up a great big Welcome to all the "newbies"!
> 
> Mom and I returned from MN yesterday.  It was one of those weeks that was filled with good and bad.  DM's Dr. says it really might be time for her to get off pills and go to insulin.  He got an adamant no on that one.  I believe stubborness may have been mentioned.    Then we learned that my DBIL has colon cancer and will be having it removed this Wed.  Prognosis sounds good at this time so fingers are crossed.  And, a day after that his and my DSis's middle child had a surgical procedure done b/c of suspected cancer.  Test results are not back on that yet but the poor girl is only 29.  Lots of pixie dust and prayers are needed here.
> 
> On a not so important note yesterday I learned that our bank we used for our business was closed down on Fri by the FDIC.  Still trying to figure out how that's going to go.
> 
> It all made me wary of getting up this morning!  I'm glad I came here and got to see all the beautiful pictures!!!
> 
> Ok - off to talk to some bank in OR that now has our money.




Hope everyone will be okay!  Lots of moose dust coming your way.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - start a new thread and they will come!!!    I'm going to be a lazy groupie but want to offer up a great big Welcome to all the "newbies"!
> 
> Mom and I returned from MN yesterday.  It was one of those weeks that was filled with good and bad.  DM's Dr. says it really might be time for her to get off pills and go to insulin.  He got an adamant no on that one.  I believe stubborness may have been mentioned.    Then we learned that my DBIL has colon cancer and will be having it removed this Wed.  Prognosis sounds good at this time so fingers are crossed.  And, a day after that his and my DSis's middle child had a surgical procedure done b/c of suspected cancer.  Test results are not back on that yet but the poor girl is only 29.  Lots of pixie dust and prayers are needed here.
> 
> On a not so important note yesterday I learned that our bank we used for our business was closed down on Fri by the FDIC.  Still trying to figure out how that's going to go.
> 
> It all made me wary of getting up this morning!  I'm glad I came here and got to see all the beautiful pictures!!!
> 
> Ok - off to talk to some bank in OR that now has our money.



Lots of moose dust & prayers coming your way.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks DLI and HL!!


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  A new thread!  Eliza what a wonderful start!  Welcome to all of the new groupies!  Just returned from the world.  The week flew by!  BLT is a beautiful and convenient resort, very modern and great layout in the 2 BR!  The weather was the hottest in 116 years! It put a cramp in our park time, but we stuck around the resorts.  Had an incredible massage at GF,  attended the member open house at top of the world lounge (gorgeous!) and got to be on the expert panel!  Also spent some time visiting my guide.  Had an amazing dinner at California Grill. Anyone ever have hawaiin white tuna? Yum!  Visited our beloved lodge.  My family LOVES the wings at territory lounge!  Saw the electrical parade and new fireworks show.  Both great.  Will post photos later.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Wow!  A new thread!  Eliza what a wonderful start!  Welcome to all of the new groupies!  Just returned from the world.  The week flew by!  BLT is a beautiful and convenient resort, very modern and great layout in the 2 BR!  The weather was the hottest in 116 years! It put a cramp in our park time, but we stuck around the resorts.  Had an incredible massage at GF,  attended the member open house at top of the world lounge (gorgeous!) and got to be on the expert panel!  Also spent some time visiting my guide.  Had an amazing dinner at California Grill. Anyone ever have hawaiin white tuna? Yum!  Visited our beloved lodge.  My family LOVES the wings at territory lounge!  Saw the electrical parade and new fireworks show.  Both great.  Will post photos later.



Welcome back Blossomz!  We attended that open house too.  We were not on the panel though!  We didn't win a thing!  Liked the pins etc.  And really liked the fastpasses!!!!  If not for them we would never have been able to ride TSM.  Oh and my DD went gaga over the cheesecake on a stick!  Glad you had a good time even with the heat being so bad.  It was hot enough when we were there.


----------



## blossomz

Ooh!  How could I forget to mention those yummy treats!  Also texxted with Corinne but we didn't get to meet.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey HL and Kathy,  when we went to see Toy Story 3 they showed the trailer for Secretariat.  It looks like it will be a good movie.  DD and I are looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welcome back Blossomz!  Looking forward to the pictures.  Sounds like it was a great time!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh and my DD went gaga over the cheesecake on a stick!



Oh yes - those were yummy!  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey HL and Kathy,  when we went to see Toy Story 3 they showed the trailer for Secretariat.  It looks like it will be a good movie.  DD and I are looking forward to seeing it.



A movie on Secretariat?  I totally missed that!  Thanks for the heads up and we'll anxiously wait for it to come out.  Looks like a lot of actors I like too.  Yay!!  

How did you like Toy Story 3?  I've heard it's a real tear jerker.  I finally saw Toy Story a couple weeks ago and loved it.  Now I have to see #2 and then decide if I'm going to drag DH to #3 or take it in solo.


----------



## sleepydog25

Haven't seen TS3 yet, but the first two rank highly in terms of favorite movies to watch.  DD saw TS3 the day it opened, but she hadn't seen the original nor the first sequel.  So, when she stayed with me over the weekend, we watched them.  Between watching those two flicks, teaching her how to drive a riding mower (albeit on my lap), going fishing, and cooking dinner together (she makes a mean spaghetti sauce), it was a most wonderful Father's Day weekend.  

And.  I'm looking forward to getting down to VWL in a few months. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

(Just keeping up . . . keep posting!)


----------



## jimmytammy

Great pics everybody!  Going to make Tues a nice day for sure.  Hope everybody has a great one!!

Im off to eat one of Tammys Paula Deen recipe blueberry muffins.  They smell really good!!


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> Wow!  A new thread!  Eliza what a wonderful start!  Welcome to all of the new groupies!  Just returned from the world.  The week flew by!  BLT is a beautiful and convenient resort, very modern and great layout in the 2 BR!  The weather was the hottest in 116 years! It put a cramp in our park time, but we stuck around the resorts.  Had an incredible massage at GF,  attended the member open house at top of the world lounge (gorgeous!) and got to be on the expert panel!  Also spent some time visiting my guide.  Had an amazing dinner at California Grill. Anyone ever have hawaiin white tuna? Yum!  Visited our beloved lodge.  My family LOVES the wings at territory lounge!  Saw the electrical parade and new fireworks show.  Both great.  Will post photos later.



Welcome back blossomz!  Sounds like you had a great trip & did lots of fun things despite the heat.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey HL and Kathy,  when we went to see Toy Story 3 they showed the trailer for Secretariat.  It looks like it will be a good movie.  DD and I are looking forward to seeing it.



I saw that Secretariat trailer the last time I went to the movies.  It looks really good & I'm looking forward to seeing it.  We're heading out to see TS3 today!  From the little I've heard (on purpose) I better bring my tissues!  Will report back later.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Nicoal13

Thanks for the replies. Yes, I know about purchasing the few extra points from Disney directly but we are short more than that and my Dad insists on paying for the extra and won't let me borrow. Glad to hear that the ressies can be linked.

Kathy - prayers for your family!


----------



## Granny

Nicoal13 said:


> Yes, I know about purchasing the few extra points from Disney directly but we are short more than that and my Dad insists on paying for the extra and won't let me borrow.



Aren't Dads just the best?


----------



## wildernessDad

Pssst.  167 days to go.  This is just between me and you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nicoal13 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Yes, I know about purchasing the few extra points from Disney directly but we are short more than that and my Dad insists on paying for the extra and won't let me borrow. Glad to hear that the ressies can be linked.
> 
> Kathy - prayers for your family!



Thanks Nicole!


----------



## Nicoal13

Granny said:


> Aren't Dads just the best?



Yes they are 

It's a scorcher here today in WI. Debating about turning the A/C on in the house.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we tried BWV for the first time this trip, Boardwalk view, instead of our beloved VWL. 


While it was a neat experience, we MISSED Wilderness Lodge and this visit reconfirmed our love for the resort. 

We've tried all the DVC resorts, not including BLT, and DH and I both said that we don't want to stay anywhere else when at WDW. 

Can't wait for our Christmas visit!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back *Blossomz*!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - start a new thread and they will come!!!    I'm going to be a lazy groupie but want to offer up a great big Welcome to all the "newbies"!
> 
> Mom and I returned from MN yesterday.  It was one of those weeks that was filled with good and bad.  DM's Dr. says it really might be time for her to get off pills and go to insulin.  He got an adamant no on that one.  I believe stubborness may have been mentioned.    Then we learned that my DBIL has colon cancer and will be having it removed this Wed.  Prognosis sounds good at this time so fingers are crossed.  And, a day after that his and my DSis's middle child had a surgical procedure done b/c of suspected cancer.  Test results are not back on that yet but the poor girl is only 29.  Lots of pixie dust and prayers are needed here.
> 
> On a not so important note yesterday I learned that our bank we used for our business was closed down on Fri by the FDIC.  Still trying to figure out how that's going to go.
> 
> It all made me wary of getting up this morning!  I'm glad I came here and got to see all the beautiful pictures!!!
> 
> Ok - off to talk to some bank in OR that now has our money.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, reservations can be linked between different owner's accounts.  The reservation needs to be set up exactly the same on both down to the order of the guests, addresses etc so it can take some coordination.



Oh Kat4, many prayers for your family.  That is a lot to handle.  Let me know if you want me to put you on the first page.

Scary about the bank situation 



wildernessDad said:


> Pssst.  167 days to go.  This is just between me and you.



That's me, right?



Good Ol Gal said:


> we tried BWV for the first time this trip, Boardwalk view, instead of our beloved VWL.
> 
> 
> While it was a neat experience, we MISSED Wilderness Lodge and this visit reconfirmed our love for the resort.
> 
> We've tried all the DVC resorts, not including BLT, and DH and I both said that we don't want to stay anywhere else when at WDW.
> 
> Can't wait for our Christmas visit!



Everybody together...there's no place like home......there's no place like home......there's no place like home......


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> How did you like Toy Story 3?  I've heard it's a real tear jerker.  I finally saw Toy Story a couple weeks ago and loved it.  Now I have to see #2 and then decide if I'm going to drag DH to #3 or take it in solo.


Oh yeah we were both crying!  It is a great movie.  Just as good as the other ones in my opinion



sleepydog25 said:


> Haven't seen TS3 yet, but the first two rank highly in terms of favorite movies to watch.  DD saw TS3 the day it opened, but she hadn't seen the original nor the first sequel.  So, when she stayed with me over the weekend, we watched them.  Between watching those two flicks, teaching her how to drive a riding mower (albeit on my lap), going fishing, and cooking dinner together (she makes a mean spaghetti sauce), it was a most wonderful Father's Day weekend.
> 
> And.  I'm looking forward to getting down to VWL in a few months. . .


Sounds like you had a great day!!


horselover said:


> Welcome back blossomz!  Sounds like you had a great trip & did lots of fun things despite the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that Secretariat trailer the last time I went to the movies.  It looks really good & I'm looking forward to seeing it.  We're heading out to see TS3 today!  From the little I've heard (on purpose) I better bring my tissues!  Will report back later.
> 
> Have a good day all.



Let us know what you think!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Muushka,   this is hard for me to say but we may make a non-WDW trip in December.  We would stay at the Portofino and do Universal.  We haven't been there in about 15 years but the Harry Potter thing is calling us.  Anyway is there a date set yet for a groupie meet?  I told DH that I would still have to get to the Lodge to see the decorations and meet up with the groupies if possible.  Also if anyone has stayed at the Portofino and can give me info on it please PM me.  
We are also considering a couple of days at Vero Beach.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Muushka,   this is hard for me to say but we may make a non-WDW trip in December.  We would stay at the Portofino and do Universal.  We haven't been there in about 15 years but the Harry Potter thing is calling us.  Anyway is there a date set yet for a groupie meet?  I told DH that I would still have to get to the Lodge to see the decorations and meet up with the groupies if possible.  Also if anyone has stayed at the Portofino and can give me info on it please PM me.
> We are also considering a couple of days at Vero Beach.



We love Portifino!  What a beautiful hotel it is, you will probably love it (well, not as much as VWL ).

If you have any specific questions, PM me.  We stayed there many moons ago (10 years or so) but I don't imagine too much changed.

We need to start thinking about what day a meet would be good.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> That's me, right?



Pssst, yes.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Pssst, yes.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> We love Portifino!  What a beautiful hotel it is, you will probably love it (well, not as much as VWL ).
> 
> If you have any specific questions, PM me.  We stayed there many moons ago (10 years or so) but I don't imagine too much changed.
> 
> We need to start thinking about what day a meet would be good.



Thanks!!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Muushka,   this is hard for me to say but we may make a non-WDW trip in December.  We would stay at the Portofino and do Universal.



Portofino is an outstanding hotel!  Beautifully themed with the piazza, fountain and waterways.  Just a remarkable hotel and one of my favorite spots in Orlando that isn't named Wilderness Lodge.   Enjoy your planning and trip.


----------



## Dizny Dad

One more cruise through the ol' thread, as today is the last morning I can calmly participate before I must drag DiznyDi off to the south pacific. 

DS and future DIL have seen a few plans get changed in the last few days. The chaplain they have been meeting with told them last Tuesday that he can no longer marry them, as the Army had made other plans for him, so he is off to a training venue this coming weekend. 

So DS and FDIL began their search for a pastor that was not tied up Sunday Morning. Yeah, Sunday morning; somehow most seem to be tied up - funny. They have connected with a justice of the peace who happens to be free (said he wasn't doing anything or going anywhere Sunday morning - geeze) I'm sure he is a nice fellow. 

DiznyDi will fill all in, as she travels with her iPhone and is on the DIS lots during our travels together on that thing. 

All bags are packed, including the suitcase of mints.

Aloha. . . . .


----------



## wildernessDad

166!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> One more cruise through the ol' thread, as today is the last morning I can calmly participate before I must drag DiznyDi off to the south pacific.
> 
> DS and future DIL have seen a few plans get changed in the last few days. The chaplain they have been meeting with told them last Tuesday that he can no longer marry them, as the Army had made other plans for him, so he is off to a training venue this coming weekend.
> 
> So DS and FDIL began their search for a pastor that was not tied up Sunday Morning. Yeah, Sunday morning; somehow most seem to be tied up - funny. They have connected with a justice of the peace who happens to be free (said he wasn't doing anything or going anywhere Sunday morning - geeze) I'm sure he is a nice fellow.
> 
> DiznyDi will fill all in, as she travels with her iPhone and is on the DIS lots during our travels together on that thing.
> 
> All bags are packed, including the suitcase of mints.
> 
> Aloha. . . . .



Have a great trip Dad and Di!!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> One more cruise through the ol' thread, as today is the last morning I can calmly participate before I must drag DiznyDi off to the south pacific.
> 
> DS and future DIL have seen a few plans get changed in the last few days. The chaplain they have been meeting with told them last Tuesday that he can no longer marry them, as the Army had made other plans for him, so he is off to a training venue this coming weekend.
> 
> So DS and FDIL began their search for a pastor that was not tied up Sunday Morning. Yeah, Sunday morning; somehow most seem to be tied up - funny. They have connected with a justice of the peace who happens to be free (said he wasn't doing anything or going anywhere Sunday morning - geeze) I'm sure he is a nice fellow.
> 
> DiznyDi will fill all in, as she travels with her iPhone and is on the DIS lots during our travels together on that thing.
> 
> All bags are packed, including the suitcase of mints.
> 
> Aloha. . . . .



Aloha DiznyDi & Dad!  Safe travels.  Enjoy those mints!

So we saw TS3 yesterday.  Loved it!  As promised the end was a real tear jerker.  I tried not to cry, but I was not successful.       DS12 actually was tearing up too,  but don't tell him I told!        The ending really was perfect.  They couldn't have ended it any better IMHO.

That's about it in these here parts.  Trying to figure out what to do to occupy our time this summer.  I'm only 3 days into the vacation & I'm already bored!       Only 105 days until the next trip.  At least my countdown is shorter than WildernessDad's.  

Have a good day groupies!


----------



## Meriweather

Also saw TS3 yesterday.....very good!!


----------



## Muushka

Aloha DiznyDi & Dad.  I hope the wedding is beautiful.


----------



## Granny

Good morning Groupies...time to root on the US Soccer team to the next round!!


----------



## Granny

*Dizny Di & Dad*....hope the rest of the week goes a little less stressfully than the chaplain issues.   Aloha, and best wishes.  


And I can't believe they disallowed ANOTHER U.S. goal....this is just crazy!  

Must go to my VWL spot in my mind....must be calm...must be relaxed....


----------



## tea pot

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Mom and I returned from MN yesterday.  It was one of those weeks that was filled with good and bad.  DM's Dr. says it really might be time for her to get off pills and go to insulin.  He got an adamant no on that one.  I believe stubborness may have been mentioned.    Then we learned that my DBIL has colon cancer and will be having it removed this Wed.  Prognosis sounds good at this time so fingers are crossed.  And, a day after that his and my DSis's middle child had a surgical procedure done b/c of suspected cancer.  Test results are not back on that yet but the poor girl is only 29.  Lots of pixie dust and prayers are needed here.
> .



Oh Kat  Sending Prayers and Pixie Dust for you and all of your loved ones facing such difficult times.



blossomz said:


> Wow!  A new thread!  Eliza what a wonderful start!  Welcome to all of the new groupies!  Just returned from the world.  The week flew by!  BLT is a beautiful and convenient resort, very modern and great layout in the 2 BR!  The weather was the hottest in 116 years! It put a cramp in our park time, but we stuck around the resorts.  Had an incredible massage at GF,  attended the member open house at top of the world lounge (gorgeous!) and got to be on the expert panel!  Also spent some time visiting my guide.  Had an amazing dinner at California Grill. Anyone ever have hawaiin white tuna? Yum!  Visited our beloved lodge.  My family LOVES the wings at territory lounge!  Saw the electrical parade and new fireworks show.  Both great.  Will post photos later.



Sounds Wonderful    Looking forward to the pictures thanks in advance 



sleepydog25 said:


> Haven't seen TS3 yet, but the first two rank highly in terms of favorite movies to watch.  DD saw TS3 the day it opened, but she hadn't seen the original nor the first sequel.  So, when she stayed with me over the weekend, we watched them.  Between watching those two flicks, teaching her how to drive a riding mower (albeit on my lap), going fishing, and cooking dinner together (she makes a mean spaghetti sauce), it was a most wonderful Father's Day weekend.
> 
> And.  I'm looking forward to getting down to VWL in a few months. . .



Hey sleepydog I don't know if I said welcome yet so *Welcome Home * and you sound like a great groupie dad to me!



jimmytammy said:


> Great pics everybody!  Going to make Tues a nice day for sure.  Hope everybody has a great one!!
> 
> Im off to eat one of Tammys Paula Deen recipe blueberry muffins.  They smell really good!!



Ah Jimmy no fair 



Muushka said:


> Scary about the bank situation
> Everybody together...there's no place like home......there's no place like home......there's no place like home......



Ditto on the banks     and I'm clicking my ruby reds right now 



Dizny Dad said:


> One more cruise through the ol' thread, as today is the last morning I can calmly participate before I must drag DiznyDi off to the south pacific.
> 
> DS and future DIL have seen a few plans get changed in the last few days. The chaplain they have been meeting with told them last Tuesday that he can no longer marry them, as the Army had made other plans for him, so he is off to a training venue this coming weekend.
> 
> So DS and FDIL began their search for a pastor that was not tied up Sunday Morning. Yeah, Sunday morning; somehow most seem to be tied up - funny. They have connected with a justice of the peace who happens to be free (said he wasn't doing anything or going anywhere Sunday morning - geeze) I'm sure he is a nice fellow.
> 
> DiznyDi will fill all in, as she travels with her iPhone and is on the DIS lots during our travels together on that thing.
> 
> All bags are packed, including the suitcase of mints.
> 
> Aloha. . . . .



ALOHA!!!!


----------



## Granny

*U* *S* *A**!!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sounds like you had a great day!!


I did, thanks!



			
				tea pot said:
			
		

> Hey sleepydog I don't know if I said welcome yet so *Welcome Home *and you sound like a great groupie dad to me!


 Thanks for the warm welcome, and I take great pride in being a dad, so I appreciate your comment.  It seems like I'm in good company here.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Portofino is an outstanding hotel!  Beautifully themed with the piazza, fountain and waterways.  Just a remarkable hotel and one of my favorite spots in Orlando that isn't named Wilderness Lodge.   Enjoy your planning and trip.


Glad to hear that!  Things are still a bit up in the air as to whether we will do it in Dec. or not.  We will do at a some point for sure.



Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi will fill all in, as she travels with her iPhone and is on the DIS lots during our travels together on that thing.
> 
> All bags are packed, including the suitcase of mints.
> 
> Aloha. . . . .


Have a great trip!  We will be thinking about you guys!


horselover said:


> So we saw TS3 yesterday.  Loved it!  As promised the end was a real tear jerker.  I tried not to cry, but I was not successful.       DS12 actually was tearing up too,  but don't tell him I told!        The ending really was perfect.  They couldn't have ended it any better IMHO.


I totally agree!  That was the ending I was hoping for and I think I would have been disappointed if it ended differently.



Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies...time to root on the US Soccer team to the next round!!



Great win!!!!!!


----------



## horselover

*DLI* - just noticed your new avatar.  Love the pic!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Wow!  A new thread!  Eliza what a wonderful start!   groupies!  Just returned from the world.  he weather was the hottest in 116 years! It put a cramp in our park time



Hi Blossom! We go away for 8 measly (and horrifically HOT!!!!) days and Eliza has started a beautiful new thread!!! Hopefully my texting buddy and I will have another opportunity to meet again soon. 

We also had a great time, and even though we go every summer, this past week was so hot~I was also surprised at how crowded he parks were. We had a wonderful visit at our beloved Lodge and decided we all need to get back there for a stay ASAP!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies...time to root on the US Soccer team to the next round!!



We were having lunch at ESPN during the England/Algeria match up, all I can say is YIKES! The 3 men in my house love sports and can get pretty rowdy during a Bruins or Patriots game, but man, the British soccer fans are something else!


----------



## Corinne

OK, last post from me tonight (I promise! lol), but I had to say I never even NOTICED the new name until I was reading the old thread!  Can I blame it on jet lag? Oh wait...I have been home for 4 days.  

Anyway, I LOVE the new thread name!  Great job Granny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> *DLI* - just noticed your new avatar.  Love the pic!




Thanks!  I stole it off the web though.  I have tried to make my pup my avatar but I just can't seem to do it.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> OK, last post from me tonight (I promise! lol), but I had to say I never even NOTICED the new name until I was reading the old thread!  Can I blame it on jet lag? Oh wait...I have been home for 4 days.
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE the new thread name!  Great job Granny!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Glad you like it.  As with many good things, it was a group effort!!


----------



## eliza61

For our new groupies, every once in a while I’ll post a story that has no redeeming value whatsoever except to make us chuckle.  They are usually stories about life’s wackiness and rarely are related to WL.  I apologize in advance.

I have a wonderful mechanic, Marc who happens to live in my development.  This makes it very easy on me because I just leave the keys with him in the morning and he usually drops my car off at my house on his way home.

Yesterday, I gave my car to Marc for routine service and at lunch stopped by the shop to pick it up.  Sitting in the waiting area was an attractive young lady waiting for her Black Nissan Maxima to get finished.  After a few minutes another women 35ish  arrived and this was the conversation.

35 year old (wife):  Hi, is Alex here?

So we looked around and reply that nobody else was here except us.  To which she said,  Well isn’t that his Black Maxima?

Young lady (girlfriend):  No, that’s my boyfriend’s car that I brought in for service
35 year old (wife) :   No, that’s my husband’s car!!


Now at this point, Marc and I are wondering how much damaged is going to be done to the waiting area and Marc’s  75 yo father who works with him, looks like he just hit the jackpot at a “girls gone wild” film festival.

Marc immediately takes charge and tells the girlfriend to go out to the car and get the registration, when she leaves he turns to the wife and says I’m going to call the cops because if this is a stolen vehicle I can get in trouble for not reporting it.  He simply wanted to separate the two.
After a moment girlfriend comes back with registration, insurance card and Mr. Alex’s credit card and shows it to Marc.  five awkward minutes later the girlfriend declares that she is leaving with the car.  She says, Alex gave me the car to use, I brought it in here and I’m going home with it.  Wifey says: “Over my dead body” to which girlfriend says:  “that works for me"!!
At this point the Calvary (police) arrives and after some tense moments negotiating (with ample use of phrases that rhyme with witch and more) decide that the best thing to do would be to have Mr. Alex come down and straighten this mess out.

After some time, Mr. Alex arrives and immediately figures out that life as he knew it has about to end, claims the girlfriend is actually an office worker who graciously offered to bring in his car as a favor, to which girlfriend showed her objection by wrapping her hands around Alex’s throat.  Right about now Marc has figured out he probably won't get paid for this job.   

The old guy (my dh) is currently working on a post entitled "101 things *NOT* to say to your wife"  because when Marc and I got home and related the days events he said & I quote:
"See, this is why you never have your girlfriend and your wife living in the same city".

Way wrong answer dude!  

Stay cool groupies


----------



## twinklebug

Great story eliza! Sometimes it pays to be a fly on the wall.

I'm hoping something similar happens to a certain someone and his 2 GFs. They think they're too smart to get caught.

---------------
Countdown says:
12 days left to *BLT*/*VWL*!


----------



## wildernessDad

Woo hoo!  Got my iPhone 4 this morning!  It's great so far!


----------



## horselover

Wow Eliza that's quite the story!  Sometimes you just can't make this stuff up!


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> For our new groupies, every once in a while Ill post a story that has no redeeming value whatsoever except to make us chuckle. They are usually stories about lifes wackiness and rarely are related to WL. I apologize in advance.
> 
> I have a wonderful mechanic, Marc who happens to live in my development. This makes it very easy on me because I just leave the keys with him in the morning and he usually drops my car off at my house on his way home.
> 
> Yesterday, I gave my car to Marc for routine service and at lunch stopped by the shop to pick it up. Sitting in the waiting area was an attractive young lady waiting for her Black Nissan Maxima to get finished. After a few minutes another women 35ish arrived and this was the conversation.
> 
> 35 year old (wife): Hi, is Alex here?
> 
> So we looked around and reply that nobody else was here except us. To which she said, Well isnt that his Black Maxima?
> 
> Young lady (girlfriend): No, thats my boyfriends car that I brought in for service
> 35 year old (wife) : No, thats my husbands car!!
> 
> 
> Now at this point, Marc and I are wondering how much damaged is going to be done to the waiting area and Marcs 75 yo father who works with him, looks like he just hit the jackpot at a girls gone wild film festival.
> 
> Marc immediately takes charge and tells the girlfriend to go out to the car and get the registration, when she leaves he turns to the wife and says Im going to call the cops because if this is a stolen vehicle I can get in trouble for not reporting it. He simply wanted to separate the two.
> After a moment girlfriend comes back with registration, insurance card and Mr. Alexs credit card and shows it to Marc. five awkward minutes later the girlfriend declares that she is leaving with the car. She says, Alex gave me the car to use, I brought it in here and Im going home with it. Wifey says: Over my dead body to which girlfriend says: that works for me"!!
> At this point the Calvary (police) arrives and after some tense moments negotiating (with ample use of phrases that rhyme with witch and more) decide that the best thing to do would be to have Mr. Alex come down and straighten this mess out.
> 
> After some time, Mr. Alex arrives and immediately figures out that life as he knew it has about to end, claims the girlfriend is actually an office worker who graciously offered to bring in his car as a favor, to which girlfriend showed her objection by wrapping her hands around Alexs throat. Right about now Marc has figured out he probably won't get paid for this job.
> 
> The old guy (my dh) is currently working on a post entitled "101 things *NOT* to say to your wife" because when Marc and I got home and related the days events he said & I quote:
> "See, this is why you never have your girlfriend and your wife living in the same city".
> 
> Way wrong answer dude!
> 
> Stay cool groupies


Sounds like a TV show. . .wait!  It probably is!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Woo hoo!  Got my iPhone 4 this morning!  It's great so far!



That's nice, but how many more days???  

*Eliza*,


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tea pot said:


> Oh Kat  Sending Prayers and Pixie Dust for you and all of your loved ones facing such difficult times.





Muushka said:


> Oh Kat4, many prayers for your family.  That is a lot to handle.  Let me know if you want me to put you on the first page.
> 
> Scary about the bank situation



Thank you tea pot and Muushka!    Good news yesterday - my niece's tests showed she does not have cancer.    And my BIL's surgery went well.  Now we are just waiting for the pathalogy report to come back.  

Things seem to be business as usual with the new bank taking over - even though the name is a little unusual and I had to look up how to pronounce it for certain.  Umpqua Bank.  I guess the FDIC is getting this bank closure down pat which is good for our account but sad to say.  


DLI - love your new picture!!

And Eliza!!    Soap Opera's have nothing on real life.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Woo hoo!  Got my iPhone 4 this morning!  It's great so far!



WildernessDad,
Did I see you on TV sleeping outside the Apple store at 3:00 AM?


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thank you tea pot and Muushka!    Good news yesterday - my niece's tests showed she does not have cancer.    And my BIL's surgery went well.  Now we are just waiting for the pathalogy report to come back.
> 
> Things seem to be business as usual with the new bank taking over - even though the name is a little unusual and I had to look up how to pronounce it for certain.  Umpqua Bank.  I guess the FDIC is getting this bank closure down pat which is good for our account but sad to say.



Great news Kat!  I'll keep the prayers coming.


----------



## tea pot

*eliza *    You need to compile all of these in a book. 
Could be marketed as the best medicine going! 

*WD *Congrats 

*Kat* as *horeslover* said great news and yes prayers still coming


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza

That is too funny, though I feel really sorry for the wife.


----------



## wildernessDad

165!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh my word Eliza!  What a story!  Thanks for sharing it!




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thank you tea pot and Muushka!    Good news yesterday - my niece's tests showed she does not have cancer.    And my BIL's surgery went well.  Now we are just waiting for the pathalogy report to come back.
> 
> Things seem to be business as usual with the new bank taking over - even though the name is a little unusual and I had to look up how to pronounce it for certain.  Umpqua Bank.  I guess the FDIC is getting this bank closure down pat which is good for our account but sad to say.
> 
> 
> DLI - love your new picture!!
> 
> And Eliza!!    Soap Opera's have nothing on real life.



That's great news!  I hope that things continue to go well!



wildernessDad said:


> 165!



You know I just couldn't have slept tonight without this!

For all of you that have seen TS3.  When we saw it and they mentioned Wheezy not being there I was sad he wasn't in the movie.  I forgot why though.  Then yesterday DD reminded me that Joe Ranft who voiced him had died.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thank you tea pot and Muushka!    Good news yesterday - my niece's tests showed she does not have cancer.    And my BIL's surgery went well.  Now we are just waiting for the pathalogy report to come back.
> 
> Things seem to be business as usual with the new bank taking over - even though the name is a little unusual and I had to look up how to pronounce it for certain.  Umpqua Bank.  I guess the FDIC is getting this bank closure down pat which is good for our account but sad to say.
> 
> 
> DLI - love your new picture!!
> 
> And Eliza!!    Soap Opera's have nothing on real life.



That is wonderful news.  Fingers crossed that the path comes back clean!

I don't know if anyone remembers this past Jan when I went up north with my school chums to NH allegedly ski. 

Thankfully I got to spend lots of time with my friend's husband.  We had a lot in common and enjoyed each others company.

I found out several weeks ago that he has a very aggressive cancer and only has a short time left with us.

This is the first time I have had a friend become so ill.  Pixie dust for Norm.


----------



## wildernessDad

164.

Sorry to hear about your friend. Muushka.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> That is wonderful news.  Fingers crossed that the path comes back clean!
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers this past Jan when I went up north with my school chums to NH allegedly ski.
> 
> Thankfully I got to spend lots of time with my friend's husband.  We had a lot in common and enjoyed each others company.
> 
> I found out several weeks ago that he has a very aggressive cancer and only has a short time left with us.
> 
> This is the first time I have had a friend become so ill.  Pixie dust for Norm.



And Pixie dust for you too, Muush.  winging prayers up to heaven that Norm feels nothing but all the love that is surrounding him.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> That is wonderful news.  Fingers crossed that the path comes back clean!
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers this past Jan when I went up north with my school chums to NH allegedly ski.
> 
> Thankfully I got to spend lots of time with my friend's husband.  We had a lot in common and enjoyed each others company.
> 
> I found out several weeks ago that he has a very aggressive cancer and only has a short time left with us.
> 
> This is the first time I have had a friend become so ill.  Pixie dust for Norm.



Pixie dust coming Norm's way.


----------



## Granny

*Kat...*great news, and I'm sending up some prayers of thanksgiving! 

*Barb*...very sorry to hear about your friend.  Glad that you did have some good time with your friend's husband, and sending up prayers for him (and you).


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers this past Jan when I went up north with my school chums to NH allegedly ski.
> 
> Thankfully I got to spend lots of time with my friend's husband.  We had a lot in common and enjoyed each others company.
> 
> I found out several weeks ago that he has a very aggressive cancer and only has a short time left with us.
> 
> This is the first time I have had a friend become so ill.  Pixie dust for Norm.



Sorry to hear that.    My prayers are with him and his family.  And with you too Muushka.  I'm glad to at least got to spend that time with him.  
My DH just got off the phone with his mom about a half hour ago and found out that his cousin got the same news as Norm.  Poor guys.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all for the kind words. 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sorry to hear that.    My prayers are with him and his family.  And with you too Muushka.  I'm glad to at least got to spend that time with him.
> My DH just got off the phone with his mom about a half hour ago and found out that his cousin got the same news as Norm.  Poor guys.



I'm sorry for your husband's cousin.  It is hard to comprehend.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My DH just got off the phone with his mom about a half hour ago and found out that his cousin got the same news as Norm.  Poor guys.



I'm sorry DLI.


----------



## Granny

Looks like it's about time for another picture of our beloved Lodge.  Always fun to swim with the ducks!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

163, but you all knew that.


----------



## jimmytammy

You know, so many times I get in a hurry, start skimming through posts, not really seeing what is going on in others lives.  And that bothers me that I feel I have become insensitive to others.  Im usually not that way(or try not to be).

Not that its an excuse, but life has seemed busier than normal, the economy seems to have caused me to scramble even more than usual trying to keep our business going and life in balance.

So with all that said, knowing lots of you have concerns and things going on in your lives, I wont you to know that I am lifting up prayers on your behalf for whatever is going on in your lives.  I truly do care about each one of you as you are extended family to me.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Thank you all for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your husband's cousin.  It is hard to comprehend.





horselover said:


> I'm sorry DLI.



Thank you guys!  Yea Muushka it sure is a tough thing isn't it.  



jimmytammy said:


> You know, so many times I get in a hurry, start skimming through posts, not really seeing what is going on in others lives.  And that bothers me that I feel I have become insensitive to others.  Im usually not that way(or try not to be).
> 
> Not that its an excuse, but life has seemed busier than normal, the economy seems to have caused me to scramble even more than usual trying to keep our business going and life in balance.
> 
> So with all that said, knowing lots of you have concerns and things going on in your lives, I wont you to know that I am lifting up prayers on your behalf for whatever is going on in your lives.  I truly do care about each one of you as you are extended family to me.



Aww JT that is making me all mushy.  I feel the same way about everyone on here.  What a great group of people we have on here.  So good to know that we can come here for support from people who care about us.


----------



## Anna114

Well add my to the list of groupies. We purchased at VWL May of '09 and won't be staying until August of '11 for the first time  Can't wait to hear all the good news about the VWL!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Anna114 said:


> Well add my to the list of groupies. We purchased at VWL May of '09 and won't be staying until August of '11 for the first time  Can't wait to hear all the good news about the VWL!


Glad to have you here on the friendliest thread of all!!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> You know, so many times I get in a hurry, start skimming through posts, not really seeing what is going on in others lives.  And that bothers me that I feel I have become insensitive to others.  Im usually not that way(or try not to be).
> 
> Not that its an excuse, but life has seemed busier than normal, the economy seems to have caused me to scramble even more than usual trying to keep our business going and life in balance.
> 
> So with all that said, knowing lots of you have concerns and things going on in your lives, I wont you to know that I am lifting up prayers on your behalf for whatever is going on in your lives.  I truly do care about each one of you as you are extended family to me.







Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you guys!  Yea Muushka it sure is a tough thing isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww JT that is making me all *mushy*.  I feel the same way about everyone on here.  What a great group of people we have on here.  So good to know that we can come here for support from people who care about us.


And I felt all *muushy *reading JT's heartfelt post too! 



Anna114 said:


> Well add my to the list of groupies. We purchased at VWL May of '09 and won't be staying until August of '11 for the first time  Can't wait to hear all the good news about the VWL!



Welcome Anna!  We got another Groupie!!  
Stick around, you will feel like you are at the Lodge every day!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Great news Kat!  I'll keep the prayers coming.





tea pot said:


> *Kat* as *horeslover* said great news and yes prayers still coming





Disney loving Iowan said:


> That's great news!  I hope that things continue to go well!





Muushka said:


> That is wonderful news.  Fingers crossed that the path comes back clean!





Granny said:


> *Kat...*great news, and I'm sending up some prayers of thanksgiving!



Thanks everyone!  Test results have not come back yet so still waiting to see how things look going forward.



Muushka said:


> I found out several weeks ago that he has a very aggressive cancer and only has a short time left with us.
> 
> This is the first time I have had a friend become so ill.  Pixie dust for Norm.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sorry to hear that.    My prayers are with him and his family.  And with you too Muushka.  I'm glad to at least got to spend that time with him.
> My DH just got off the phone with his mom about a half hour ago and found out that his cousin got the same news as Norm.  Poor guys.



Oh man......Muushka and DLI - so sorry to hear about your friend and family.  Prayers are going up for both of them and for you and your families.   



jimmytammy said:


> You know, so many times I get in a hurry, start skimming through posts, not really seeing what is going on in others lives.  And that bothers me that I feel I have become insensitive to others.  Im usually not that way(or try not to be).
> 
> Not that its an excuse, but life has seemed busier than normal, the economy seems to have caused me to scramble even more than usual trying to keep our business going and life in balance.
> 
> So with all that said, knowing lots of you have concerns and things going on in your lives, I wont you to know that I am lifting up prayers on your behalf for whatever is going on in your lives.  I truly do care about each one of you as you are extended family to me.



So nicely said jimmytammy and just how I feel about everyone here too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Anna114 said:


> Well add my to the list of groupies. We purchased at VWL May of '09 and won't be staying until August of '11 for the first time  Can't wait to hear all the good news about the VWL!



  I remember that wait between buying and getting to stay at the lodge.  Here's something to keep you going!


----------



## horselover

Ok maybe the 3rd time will be the charm.  I've tried twice already to post this reply, but my poor computer has a bad infection.         I'm on the netbook now.



jimmytammy said:


> You know, so many times I get in a hurry, start skimming through posts, not really seeing what is going on in others lives.  And that bothers me that I feel I have become insensitive to others.  Im usually not that way(or try not to be).
> 
> Not that its an excuse, but life has seemed busier than normal, the economy seems to have caused me to scramble even more than usual trying to keep our business going and life in balance.
> 
> So with all that said, knowing lots of you have concerns and things going on in your lives, I wont you to know that I am lifting up prayers on your behalf for whatever is going on in your lives.  I truly do care about each one of you as you are extended family to me.



Awwwww JT!  Very well said.  Right back at ya!   




Anna114 said:


> Well add my to the list of groupies. We purchased at VWL May of '09 and won't be staying until August of '11 for the first time  Can't wait to hear all the good news about the VWL!



Welcome to the groupies Anna114!     

Just booked a last minute trip!  Woo hoo!!            Since I couldn't use my new points to upgrade my Oct. ressie & we have no plans this summer we decided to go ahead & make a trip down in Aug.  Man I hope we don't melt!    The only catch is we have to make the loooooong drive down.  We need to try & do this trip on the cheap & airfares are very high right now.   Besides I think every child should be forced to endure the agony of the long road trip with their parents.  It's a rite of passage!       We'll be at AKV 8/14 & then move to SSR 8/15-20.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> And I felt all *muushy *reading JT's heartfelt post too!






KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh man......Muushka and DLI - so sorry to hear about your friend and family.  Prayers are going up for both of them and for you and your families.


Very much appreciated!



horselover said:


> Just booked a last minute trip!  Woo hoo!!            Since I couldn't use my new points to upgrade my Oct. ressie & we have no plans this summer we decided to go ahead & make a trip down in Aug.  Man I hope we don't melt!    The only catch is we have to make the loooooong drive down.  We need to try & do this trip on the cheap & airfares are very high right now.   Besides I think every child should be forced to endure the agony of the long road trip with their parents.  It's a rite of passage!       We'll be at AKV 8/14 & then move to SSR 8/15-20.


Good for you!  They can have the fun of road games and stuff like that!  My DD loves the geography game where one person will name a place and the next person has to name a place that starts with the last letter of the last place.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I just posted some more BWV pictures for those who want to check them out.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2357273&page=32


----------



## blossomz

First of all a big shout out and welcome to our latest groupie Anaa114. As you can see we ar e a welcoming bunch!

Pixie dust to all of those in need.  I debated about posting this, but my online family is always there.  As some of you know, I have a son with many mental health issues.  He didn't come on our latest trip annd will not be able to come on our Aug cruise. He is going in for residential treatment. It is so difficult to watch someone you love be in such pain.  Thanks in advance for all of your kind thoughts. No response needed, I know you guys are a post away!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Pixie dust to all of those in need.  I debated about posting this, but my online family is always there.  As some of you know, I have a son with many mental health issues.  He didn't come on our latest trip annd will not be able to come on our Aug cruise. He is going in for residential treatment. It is so difficult to watch someone you love be in such pain.  Thanks in advance for all of your kind thoughts. No response needed, I know you guys are a post away!



I hope you don't mind but I'd like to send you some hugs  and pixie dust anyway.  You bet we are always here!  Especially for people like you who are so supportive of everyone else.   I don't always have alot of time to get on the computer but I always try to make sure that I at least get on here to see what is going on with my Groupie Family!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Besides I think every child should be forced to endure the agony of the long road trip with their parents.  It's a rite of passage!



After many 1,000 mile road trips to WDW with my children, I don't think it's the kids who have agony to endure!


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> First of all a big shout out and welcome to our latest groupie Anaa114. As you can see we ar e a welcoming bunch!
> 
> Pixie dust to all of those in need.  I debated about posting this, but my online family is always there.  As some of you know, I have a son with many mental health issues.  He didn't come on our latest trip annd will not be able to come on our Aug cruise. He is going in for residential treatment. It is so difficult to watch someone you love be in such pain.  Thanks in advance for all of your kind thoughts. No response needed, I know you guys are a post away!







Granny said:


> After many 1,000 mile road trips to WDW with my children, I don't think it's the kids who have agony to endure!



Thanks Granny that makes me feel much better!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Ok maybe the 3rd time will be the charm.  I've tried twice already to post this reply, but my poor computer has a bad infection.         I'm on the netbook now.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww JT!  Very well said.  Right back at ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the groupies Anna114!
> 
> Just booked a last minute trip!  Woo hoo!!            Since I couldn't use my new points to upgrade my Oct. ressie & we have no plans this summer we decided to go ahead & make a trip down in Aug.  Man I hope we don't melt!    The only catch is we have to make the loooooong drive down.  We need to try & do this trip on the cheap & airfares are very high right now.   Besides I think every child should be forced to endure the agony of the long road trip with their parents.  It's a rite of passage!       We'll be at AKV 8/14 & then move to SSR 8/15-20.



Last minute trip!  You go girl!!! 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> I just posted some more BWV pictures for those who want to check them out.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2357273&page=32



Great pictures, love that lens.  Makes for interesting shots.  Thanks 



blossomz said:


> First of all a big shout out and welcome to our latest groupie Anaa114. As you can see we ar e a welcoming bunch!
> 
> Pixie dust to all of those in need.  I debated about posting this, but my online family is always there.  As some of you know, I have a son with many mental health issues.  He didn't come on our latest trip annd will not be able to come on our Aug cruise. He is going in for residential treatment. It is so difficult to watch someone you love be in such pain.  Thanks in advance for all of your kind thoughts. No response needed, I know you guys are a post away!



I'm glad you posted, I didn't know about your son.  
We're here for you.


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> You know, so many times I get in a hurry, start skimming through posts, not really seeing what is going on in others lives.  And that bothers me that I feel I have become insensitive to others.  Im usually not that way(or try not to be).
> 
> Not that its an excuse, but life has seemed busier than normal, the economy seems to have caused me to scramble even more than usual trying to keep our business going and life in balance.
> 
> So with all that said, knowing lots of you have concerns and things going on in your lives, I wont you to know that I am lifting up prayers on your behalf for whatever is going on in your lives.  I truly do care about each one of you as you are extended family to me.



Aw Jimmy... and one for Tammy too  I know I have said it before but I truly feel blessed to have found you guys 
Pixie Dust and Prayers for your business and family.



Anna114 said:


> Well add my to the list of groupies. We purchased at VWL May of '09 and won't be staying until August of '11 for the first time  Can't wait to hear all the good news about the VWL!



*A Big Welcome*

I just love what *Muushka* said, It's so true visiting here is like visiting the Lodge Every Day



horselover said:


> Just booked a last minute trip!  Woo hoo!!            Since I couldn't use my new points to upgrade my Oct. ressie & we have no plans this summer we decided to go ahead & make a trip down in Aug.  Man I hope we don't melt!    The only catch is we have to make the loooooong drive down.  We need to try & do this trip on the cheap & airfares are very high right now.   Besides I think every child should be forced to endure the agony of the long road trip with their parents.  It's a rite of passage!       We'll be at AKV 8/14 & then move to SSR 8/15-20.



Woo Hoo   Have fun and P.S.  I know *Granny* is right! Bring those noise canceling head sets just in case.



blossomz said:


> First of all a big shout out and welcome to our latest groupie Anaa114. As you can see we ar e a welcoming bunch!
> 
> Pixie dust to all of those in need.  I debated about posting this, but my online family is always there.  As some of you know, I have a son with many mental health issues.  He didn't come on our latest trip annd will not be able to come on our Aug cruise. He is going in for residential treatment. It is so difficult to watch someone you love be in such pain.  Thanks in advance for all of your kind thoughts. No response needed, I know you guys are a post away!



Oh Blossomz, yes posting, and sending Love, Prayers and Pixie Dust 


Well Groupies I'm off to take DH AKA the Big guy to see Toy Story 3 Just saw it Friday with my BFF ...Love it....  have a Magical Moose Day


----------



## wildernessDad

162 days to go!


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> 162 days to go!



*9* is a fantastic number 
Just did online check-in. 

Someone was wondering, not sure who, but there still is no way to indicate which guests are to have charging capabilities on their keys. We use room charge, but I'd like to limit my kid's cards to $100 each. Oh, and the room request field is still broken on the form, so if you have one you need to call to make sure it's not blanked out by the system (very disappointing Disney's IT team hasn't fixed this obvious bug yet)


----------



## Granny

Granny said:
			
		

> After many 1,000 mile road trips to WDW with my children, I don't think it's the kids who have agony to endure!






horselover said:


> Thanks Granny that makes me feel much better!




We actually did pretty well with our road trips.  It helped to leave about 4:00 in the morning so we had a good 300 miles under our belt before the kids were really awake. 

We still talk about some of our "travel rituals" that we did every trip.  I think those trips were part of the memories we created with the children.  Though we did have our Griswald moments!


----------



## wildernessDad

161!  Drat your 9.


----------



## jimmytammy

Blossomz

We feel honored that you share your family with us, and as always prayers and Moose Dust blowing your way that God surround you with peace and comfort and continued strength.

anna, a big ol WELCOME!!!!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Monday Groupies *






Hey guys looks like there is lots of room for us


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> *Happy Monday Groupies *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys looks like there is lots of room for us



Thanks Tea Pot....meet you at the dock in 15 minutes!


----------



## sleepydog25

Anna114 said:


> Well add my to the list of groupies. We purchased at VWL May of '09 and won't be staying until August of '11 for the first time  *Can't wait to hear all the good news about the VWL!*


None of that here. . .that nasty ol' VWL with its chirping crickets in the early evening. . .the flickering of the lamps on the walkway. . .the Aaron Copland music playing in the background. . .the truly quiet(ish) pool. . .the nearly empty beach chairs after dining at Artist Point. . .the usually deserted nature trails for walking and running. . .the yucky, awe-inspiring architecture. . .nope, no good news here, Anna. . .sorry. . .


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> We actually did pretty well with our road trips.  It helped to leave about 4:00 in the morning so we had a good 300 miles under our belt before the kids were really awake.
> 
> We still talk about some of our "travel rituals" that we did every trip.  I think those trips were part of the memories we created with the children.  Though we did have our Griswald moments!



Well DH chickend out.  The thoughts of 22 hrs. each way got the better of him & he said look into flights.  Found a good fare on Jetblue last night so we booked it.  By the time we factored in gas, tolls, 2 hotel stays, misc car "stuff" for the ride, & our sanity it was only a difference of a couple hundred dollars.  So convenience (and sanity!) wins.  




tea pot said:


> *Happy Monday Groupies *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys looks like there is lots of room for us



Ok lets go!



sleepydog25 said:


> None of that here. . .that nasty ol' VWL with its chirping crickets in the early evening. . .the flickering of the lamps on the walkway. . .the Aaron Copland music playing in the background. . .the truly quiet(ish) pool. . .the nearly empty beach chairs after dining at Artist Point. . .the usually deserted nature trails for walking and running. . .the yucky, awe-inspiring architecture. . .nope, no good news here, Anna. . .sorry. . .



Yeah nothing to like there so don't bother trying to book my room!


----------



## wildernessDad

I just added on 50 points at Villas at Grand Californian!  Going to hit it once every 3 years.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> I just added on 50 points at Villas at Grand Californian!  Going to hit it once every 3 years.



Nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blossomz said:


> Pixie dust to all of those in need.  I debated about posting this, but my online family is always there.  As some of you know, I have a son with many mental health issues.  He didn't come on our latest trip annd will not be able to come on our Aug cruise. He is going in for residential treatment. It is so difficult to watch someone you love be in such pain.  Thanks in advance for all of your kind thoughts. No response needed, I know you guys are a post away!



You get a hug even if you weren't looking for one blossomz. 



horselover said:


> Well DH chickend out.  The thoughts of 22 hrs. each way got the better of him & he said look into flights.  Found a good fare on Jetblue last night so we booked it.  By the time we factored in gas, tolls, 2 hotel stays, misc car "stuff" for the ride, & our sanity it was only a difference of a couple hundred dollars.  So convenience (and sanity!) wins.



Buk buk buk buk brrr-awk!  

And that's all I have to say about that except congrats on the trip!!  



wildernessDad said:


> I just added on 50 points at Villas at Grand Californian!  Going to hit it once every 3 years.



Woo hoo!!  Congrats WD!  It's hard to resist the lodge's.  I've been debating if we should get a few more pts at VGC.  The plan was for studios but now with Mom here 1BR's would be better and I'm just torn on how the 7 month window would work out.  One day I figure that we're flexible so it should be fine.  Then the next I'm like !


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Woo hoo!!  Congrats WD!  It's hard to resist the lodge's.  I've been debating if we should get a few more pts at VGC.  The plan was for studios but now with Mom here 1BR's would be better and I'm just torn on how the 7 month window would work out.  One day I figure that we're flexible so it should be fine.  Then the next I'm like !



Now own at all three of the 'Peter Dominick' resorts.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> None of that here. . .that nasty ol' VWL with its chirping crickets in the early evening. . .the flickering of the lamps on the walkway. . .the Aaron Copland music playing in the background. . .the truly quiet(ish) pool. . .the nearly empty beach chairs after dining at Artist Point. . .the usually deserted nature trails for walking and running. . .the yucky, awe-inspiring architecture. . .nope, no good news here, Anna. . .sorry. . .



  Yup, nothing to see here....move on......



wildernessDad said:


> I just added on 50 points at Villas at Grand Californian!  Going to hit it once every 3 years.



  Congratulations!!!


----------



## horselover

So after deciding we'll be flying I had to adjust our dates a bit.  Now we'll be there 8/12-18.  But the best news about that is we'll be able to see the Main Street Electrical Parade & Summer Nightastic on Friday night now!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> So after deciding we'll be flying I had to adjust our dates a bit.  Now we'll be there 8/12-18.  But the best news about that is we'll be able to see the Main Street Electrical Parade & Summer Nightastic on Friday night now!



I am soooooooo very jealous.  But glad for you at the same time!

Does anyone know how long the MSEP will be at WDW?


----------



## lisah0711

wildernessDad said:


> Now own at all three of the 'Peter Dominick' resorts.



Can I just say that I think that you have great taste in home resorts?


----------



## Muushka

lisah0711 said:


> Can I just say that I think that you have great taste in home resorts?



Judging by your siggies, so do you!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I am soooooooo very jealous.  But glad for you at the same time!
> 
> Does anyone know how long the MSEP will be at WDW?



From the events page:

_Summer Nightastic! event will run through August 14._

I guess I would assume MSEP would probably end at the same time.


----------



## Happydinks

blossomz said:


> I debated about posting this, but my online family is always there.  As some of you know, I have a son with many mental health issues.  He didn't come on our latest trip annd will not be able to come on our Aug cruise. He is going in for residential treatment. It is so difficult to watch someone you love be in such pain.  Thanks in advance for all of your kind thoughts. No response needed, I know you guys are a post away!



 Loved one's illnesses, joyous celebrations, job losses, deaths of a loved one - what hasn't been posted here and supported by all.  I think it's the one "safe place" that we've all felt we could turn to and find a sympathic, supportive ear over the years.  Our prayers are with you,your family, and your son as you work through this journey.


----------



## wildernessDad

lisah0711 said:


> Can I just say that I think that you have great taste in home resorts?



Please do!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Now own at all three of the 'Peter Dominick' resorts.



So jealous!  Congratulations!



horselover said:


> So after deciding we'll be flying I had to adjust our dates a bit.  Now we'll be there 8/12-18.  But the best news about that is we'll be able to see the Main Street Electrical Parade & Summer Nightastic on Friday night now!



Woo Hoo!!!!  The fireworks are awesome!



Muushka said:


> I am soooooooo very jealous.  But glad for you at the same time!
> 
> Does anyone know how long the MSEP will be at WDW?



When we did the Keys to the Kingdom tour our tour guide said it would be at least until August 14th.  Got the impression that it will go longer but there is no set date yet.


----------



## Muushka

Fingers crossed that it goes until Dec!


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats WD!!


----------



## blossomz

Thank you so much for all of the kind thoughts.  This truly is another place to be "welcomed home".


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Fingers crossed that it goes until Dec!



For you, I sure hope so!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Looks like we won't be heading South in December after all.  DD has her Christmas orchestra concert that week.  It will be her last one  so we sure can't miss it.  Our new thought is to skip going to Florida at all this next year and instead next summer head west and go to Yellowstone.  We would like to stay at Old Faithfull Inn but there aren't many rooms available already.   More than a year out.  And we talk about how hard it is to book the Lodge in December!  I have been to Yellowstone a number of times but I have never gotten to stay in the Inn.  I sure would love to at least stay a night there.


----------



## lisah0711

blossomz said:


> Thank you so much for all of the kind thoughts.  This truly is another place to be "welcomed home".



Sending good thoughts and  your way!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> When we did the Keys to the Kingdom tour our tour guide said it would be at least until August 14th.  Got the impression that it will go longer but there is no set date yet.



At DLR this week one of the cast members told us that it was going to make the rounds and go on to Paris, Tokyo and Hong Kong.  It wasn't a bus or boat driver so maybe it is true?  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Looks like we won't be heading South in December after all.  DD has her Christmas orchestra concert that week.  It will be her last one  so we sure can't miss it.  Our new thought is to skip going to Florida at all this next year and instead next summer head west and go to Yellowstone.  We would like to stay at Old Faithfull Inn but there aren't many rooms available already.   More than a year out.  And we talk about how hard it is to book the Lodge in December!  I have been to Yellowstone a number of times but I have never gotten to stay in the Inn.  I sure would love to at least stay a night there.



Too bad about having to postpone your trip -- do you think you can waitlist at Yellowstone?

Just returned from a great stay at VGC.  It reminds us so much of WL.  We had a wonderful room with a partial view of World of Color.  The show was clearly audible in the room -- 3 times a night last show at 11:15 pm -- and we were waxing nostalgic for the electric parade at VWL.


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  I'm back from my week in the woods with my sons and those 75 other surrogate sons I got to spend my Father's Day and the following week with, and am almost ready to roll again.  It was another nice week at Summer Camp.  This was my 4th year going, and each year always has some special times/events.  It's neat to watch all of these boys grow up.

Of course returning back to regular life after any trip is never fun or easy. Just getting back into the normal groove of everything is taking some time, and this week is no exception.  My laptop's display decided it was time to die, and so it did.  All day yesterday was interesting.  I ended up back at home to work from here - and today I'm waiting on the repair tech to arrive at the office in a few hours, so I still sit here at home until I need to leave and meet up with the guy.  

But after yesterday, I've definitely decided that we need a 3rd computer in our house.  Usually the "3rd" is my laptop, but of course that wasn't possible yesterday.  Our family one, and the OLD family one that we gave to the kids (with the smaller monitor and slower speeds - oh yeah, and no internet access anymore) just aren't cutting it anymore - especially now that all 5 are vying for time on it.  I took absolute priority since I had to do WORK, but it certainly didnt come without a lot of moans and groans from the peanut gallery all afternoon long.  "Aren't you done YET?"  "Dad, when will you be done?" "Honey, can I just check one quick thing..."     

Anyway - I just wanted to say HI.  I got a few PM's with trip info posted, and now need to go back and read through the last week of information.  I did, however, see that *CONGRATS are in order to **wildernessDad*!  Woo hoo.  You'll love VGC!  

Have a great day all...


----------



## lisah0711

stopher1 said:


> But after yesterday, I've definitely decided that we need a 3rd computer in our house.  Usually the "3rd" is my laptop, but of course that wasn't possible yesterday.  Our family one, and the OLD family one that we gave to the kids (with the smaller monitor and slower speeds - oh yeah, and no internet access anymore) just aren't cutting it anymore - especially now that all 5 are vying for time on it.  I took absolute priority since I had to do WORK, but it certainly didnt come without a lot of moans and groans from the peanut gallery all afternoon long.  "Aren't you done YET?"  "Dad, when will you be done?" "Honey, can I just check one quick thing..."
> 
> Anyway - I just wanted to say HI.  I got a few PM's with trip info posted, and now need to go back and read through the last week of information.  I did, however, see that *CONGRATS are in order to **wildernessDad*!  Woo hoo.  You'll love VGC!
> 
> Have a great day all...



I know exactly what you mean, stopher.  We used to have a sign up sheet at our one computer, just like at the library.


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Stopher!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Looks like we won't be heading South in December after all.  DD has her Christmas orchestra concert that week.  It will be her last one  so we sure can't miss it.  Our new thought is to skip going to Florida at all this next year and instead next summer head west and go to Yellowstone.  We would like to stay at Old Faithfull Inn but there aren't many rooms available already.   More than a year out.  And we talk about how hard it is to book the Lodge in December!  I have been to Yellowstone a number of times but I have never gotten to stay in the Inn.  I sure would love to at least stay a night there.



Wouldn't it be nice if we had money and time enough to visit all the places we'd like.    I've been dying to get to Yellowstone and we've been trying to do the new Royal Carribean "oasis of the Seas".

I will say that this is the first year that we've skipped a Disney trip and I can't believe how hard it's been.  Maybe because our trip to Paris was cancelled so it feels like we haven't had a vacation.    I keep telling myself that in the Grand scheme of things 1 year off will not do me in but thank God for this group or I'd be ripping the heads off of unsuspecting strangers.  
I'm actually getting excited for October simply because I'll be able to make my ressies for 2011

I thought about giving Stopher tentative just to keep my spirits up.


----------



## Nicoal13

Prayers for everyone on here that needs them. I see there are a lot of difficult situations for our groupies now.

I have some good news. Our house has been for sale about 5 weeks and we got 2 offers on it yesterday! We countered on both of them and are waiting to hear back. Now we need to find a new house. There is only one that interests us in our town right now and it's a foreclosure that needs work. Hubby completely gutted and remodeled our current home and would have to do it again to this house. Not sure what we want to do. Otherwise we may temporarily move in with my parents. We have 2 dogs and there are no apartments that will allow them in our town. So we could move in with my parents for a couple months and save some money. Such decisions!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we had money and time enough to visit all the places we'd like.    I've been dying to get to Yellowstone and we've been trying to do the new Royal Carribean "oasis of the Seas".
> 
> I will say that this is the first year that we've skipped a Disney trip and I can't believe how hard it's been.  Maybe because our trip to Paris was cancelled so it feels like we haven't had a vacation.    I keep telling myself that in the Grand scheme of things 1 year off will not do me in but thank God for this group or I'd be ripping the heads off of unsuspecting strangers.
> I'm actually getting excited for October simply because I'll be able to make my ressies for 2011
> 
> I thought about giving Stopher tentative just to keep my spirits up.



I was so sad that Paris wasn't meant to be.  Get a vacation booked!!



Nicoal13 said:


> Prayers for everyone on here that needs them. I see there are a lot of difficult situations for our groupies now.
> 
> I have some good news. Our house has been for sale about 5 weeks and we got 2 offers on it yesterday! We countered on both of them and are waiting to hear back. Now we need to find a new house. There is only one that interests us in our town right now and it's a foreclosure that needs work. Hubby completely gutted and remodeled our current home and would have to do it again to this house. Not sure what we want to do. Otherwise we may temporarily move in with my parents. We have 2 dogs and there are no apartments that will allow them in our town. So we could move in with my parents for a couple months and save some money. Such decisions!



What wonderful news.  I hope you will find something quickly.



Happydinks said:


> Loved one's illnesses, joyous celebrations, job losses, deaths of a loved one - what hasn't been posted here and supported by all.  I think it's the one "safe place" that we've all felt we could turn to and find a sympathic, supportive ear over the years.  Our prayers are with you,your family, and your son as you work through this journey.



So very well said.  Some of you Groupies certainly have a wonderful way with words.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Looks like we won't be heading South in December after all.  DD has her Christmas orchestra concert that week.  It will be her last one  so we sure can't miss it.  Our new thought is to skip going to Florida at all this next year and instead next summer head west and go to Yellowstone.  We would like to stay at Old Faithfull Inn but there aren't many rooms available already.   More than a year out.  And we talk about how hard it is to book the Lodge in December!  I have been to Yellowstone a number of times but I have never gotten to stay in the Inn.  I sure would love to at least stay a night there.



Oh no!!  I am so sorry.  My dream is to stay in Yosemite, but like Yellowstone, we will have to plan several years prior!



stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies!  I'm back from my week in the woods with my sons and those 75 other surrogate sons I got to spend my Father's Day and the following week with, and am almost ready to roll again.  It was another nice week at Summer Camp.  This was my 4th year going, and each year always has some special times/events.  It's neat to watch all of these boys grow up.
> 
> Of course returning back to regular life after any trip is never fun or easy. Just getting back into the normal groove of everything is taking some time, and this week is no exception.  My laptop's display decided it was time to die, and so it did.  All day yesterday was interesting.  I ended up back at home to work from here - and today I'm waiting on the repair tech to arrive at the office in a few hours, so I still sit here at home until I need to leave and meet up with the guy.
> 
> But after yesterday, I've definitely decided that we need a 3rd computer in our house.  Usually the "3rd" is my laptop, but of course that wasn't possible yesterday.  Our family one, and the OLD family one that we gave to the kids (with the smaller monitor and slower speeds - oh yeah, and no internet access anymore) just aren't cutting it anymore - especially now that all 5 are vying for time on it.  I took absolute priority since I had to do WORK, but it certainly didnt come without a lot of moans and groans from the peanut gallery all afternoon long.  "Aren't you done YET?"  "Dad, when will you be done?" "Honey, can I just check one quick thing..."
> 
> Anyway - I just wanted to say HI.  I got a few PM's with trip info posted, and now need to go back and read through the last week of information.  I did, however, see that *CONGRATS are in order to **wildernessDad*!  Woo hoo.  You'll love VGC!
> 
> Have a great day all...



Welcome back Stopher!  I'll bet those kiddos appreciate what you do.

Best wishes for that computer!

Mr Muush is looking to replace his 4 yo computer with a screaming gaming laptop.  Which will allow me to take this one into the bedroom with the exercise bike and pretend I am an energy producing machine!


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> I thought about giving Stopher tentative just to keep my spirits up.



Go ahead - if it helps!  I don't mind.  I've been pondering putting some tentative dates on myself...


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Welcome back Stopher!  I'll bet those kiddos appreciate what you do.
> 
> Best wishes for that computer!
> 
> Mr Muush is looking to replace his 4 yo computer with a screaming gaming laptop.  Which will allow me to take this one into the bedroom with the exercise bike and pretend I am an energy producing machine!



Thanks.   I got a standing O last night at our Troop meeting following all of the slideshow from the week and various other reports to those who didn't make it to camp.  It was nice.

Thanks too on the laptop  Day 2 has now come and gone...  ugh.  The tech came out and replaced the video card and system board, and THEN said the hard drive was bad.  Ugh.  So I had to send it off to our I.T. folks out in CA.  So home I came once more.  Oh well...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

lisah0711 said:


> At DLR this week one of the cast members told us that it was going to make the rounds and go on to Paris, Tokyo and Hong Kong.  It wasn't a bus or boat driver so maybe it is true?
> Too bad about having to postpone your trip -- do you think you can waitlist at Yellowstone?
> Just returned from a great stay at VGC.  It reminds us so much of WL.  We had a wonderful room with a partial view of World of Color.  The show was clearly audible in the room -- 3 times a night last show at 11:15 pm -- and we were waxing nostalgic for the electric parade at VWL.


That is interesting what they said about MSEP.  I guess anything is possible!  We have 3 nights booked right now in test July 2011 at Old Faithful Inn but we may have to switch it.  Dont know if the timing will work out.  I think as long as we can spend one night there we will be okay.  We will just book 2 nights at one of the other hotels.  I will ask DH if it is possible to waitlist.  VGC is beautiful isn't it?!  The room we had in January would have had a great view of World of Color.  How did you like it?  I heard it is really good.



stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies!  I'm back from my week in the woods with my sons and those 75 other surrogate sons I got to spend my Father's Day and the following week with, and am almost ready to roll again.  It was another nice week at Summer Camp.  This was my 4th year going, and each year always has some special times/events.  It's neat to watch all of these boys grow up.
> Have a great day all...


Welcome back Stopher!  Glad you had a great time!



eliza61 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we had money and time enough to visit all the places we'd like.    I've been dying to get to Yellowstone and we've been trying to do the new Royal Carribean "oasis of the Seas".
> 
> I will say that this is the first year that we've skipped a Disney trip and I can't believe how hard it's been.  Maybe because our trip to Paris was cancelled so it feels like we haven't had a vacation.    I keep telling myself that in the Grand scheme of things 1 year off will not do me in but thank God for this group or I'd be ripping the heads off of unsuspecting strangers.
> I'm actually getting excited for October simply because I'll be able to make my ressies for 2011
> 
> I thought about giving Stopher tentative just to keep my spirits up.



I hadn't realized that you cancelled your trip!  I'm sorry for my ignorance.  I guess with my trip I just hadn't realized.  Sorry you had to cancel.  I was so jealous of you.  It would be wonderful to be able to go anywhere we want.  It will be hard to wait so long to get back to WDW.  



Nicoal13 said:


> I have some good news. Our house has been for sale about 5 weeks and we got 2 offers on it yesterday! We countered on both of them and are waiting to hear back. Now we need to find a new house. There is only one that interests us in our town right now and it's a foreclosure that needs work. Hubby completely gutted and remodeled our current home and would have to do it again to this house. Not sure what we want to do. Otherwise we may temporarily move in with my parents. We have 2 dogs and there are no apartments that will allow them in our town. So we could move in with my parents for a couple months and save some money. Such decisions!



Congratulations!  I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Muushka

*Stopher*!  Standing O!!  Man, I get chills when someone does something awesome and they get one.  
I cannot imagine how you felt!  That is awesome.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> *Stopher*!  Standing O!!  Man, I get chills when someone does something awesome and they get one.
> I cannot imagine how you felt!  That is awesome.



That is awesome Stopher!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

159!


----------



## lisah0711

Disney loving Iowan said:


> That is interesting what they said about MSEP.  I guess anything is possible!  We have 3 nights booked right now in test July 2011 at Old Faithful Inn but we may have to switch it.  Dont know if the timing will work out.  I think as long as we can spend one night there we will be okay.  We will just book 2 nights at one of the other hotels.  I will ask DH if it is possible to waitlist.  VGC is beautiful isn't it?!  The room we had in January would have had a great view of World of Color.  How did you like it?  I heard it is really good.



World of Color was spectacular.  I really loved the show.  The fountains, effects and the scale make it totally different from any Disney show that I've seen.  They are still learning what they can do with the system and say they will be doing different versions for Halloween, Christmas, etc.  

It is one of those shows that you want to see once from the viewing area to get the full effect.  I watched it five times from our room and enjoyed those times just as much as I enjoyed the first viewing.  I still have "The Wonderful World of Color" song in my mind.  

Here is a picture of WOC from our VGC room:





I saw you enjoying a parade at WDW recently in someone's trip report.  Looks like a good trip.  

Next trip is your way -- Lake Okoboji at the end of July.

stopher nice job on the standing O and kudos for working with the boys!


----------



## wildernessDad

lisah0711 said:


> World of Color was spectacular.  I really loved the show.  The fountains, effects and the scale make it totally different from any Disney show that I've seen.  They are still learning what they can do with the system and say they will be doing different versions for Halloween, Christmas, etc.
> 
> It is one of those shows that you want to see once from the viewing area to get the full effect.  I watched it five times from our room and enjoyed those times just as much as I enjoyed the first viewing.  I still have "The Wonderful World of Color" song in my mind.
> 
> Here is a picture of WOC from our VGC room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw you enjoying a parade at WDW recently in someone's trip report.  Looks like a good trip.
> 
> Next trip is your way -- Lake Okoboji at the end of July.
> 
> stopher nice job on the standing O and kudos for working with the boys!



Great picture, and from you room!  I knew that I had made a great move when I bought 50 points there.


----------



## Muushka

Lisa, what a view.  Thanks for posting!  One of these days........


----------



## horselover

Nicoal13 said:


> Prayers for everyone on here that needs them. I see there are a lot of difficult situations for our groupies now.
> 
> I have some good news. Our house has been for sale about 5 weeks and we got 2 offers on it yesterday! We countered on both of them and are waiting to hear back. Now we need to find a new house. There is only one that interests us in our town right now and it's a foreclosure that needs work. Hubby completely gutted and remodeled our current home and would have to do it again to this house. Not sure what we want to do. Otherwise we may temporarily move in with my parents. We have 2 dogs and there are no apartments that will allow them in our town. So we could move in with my parents for a couple months and save some money. Such decisions!



Congratulations!  Fingers crossed & moose dust coming your way that everything works out the way it's meant to be!  

Great pic LisaH!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

lisah0711 said:


> World of Color was spectacular.  I really loved the show.  The fountains, effects and the scale make it totally different from any Disney show that I've seen.  They are still learning what they can do with the system and say they will be doing different versions for Halloween, Christmas, etc.
> 
> It is one of those shows that you want to see once from the viewing area to get the full effect.  I watched it five times from our room and enjoyed those times just as much as I enjoyed the first viewing.  I still have "The Wonderful World of Color" song in my mind.
> 
> 
> I saw you enjoying a parade at WDW recently in someone's trip report.  Looks like a good trip.
> 
> Next trip is your way -- Lake Okoboji at the end of July.



Our room from January was in that same area but we would have been a little way down to your left.  Glad thay you enjoyed WOC.  Can't wait to see it someday.  
We have lived in Iowa for 14 years now and have never been to Okoboji!  I heard it is really nice though.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Nicoal13

Wow, that World of Color show looks awesome!

Good news here - we accepted an offer on our house. Now we have 60 days to find a new one!


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats Nicoal!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher way to go on the standing O


----------



## wildernessDad

Yay!  158 days to go!


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Wow, that World of Color show looks awesome!
> 
> Good news here - we accepted an offer on our house. Now we have 60 days to find a new one!



  Best wishes in the house hunting (one of my favorite sports!)



wildernessDad said:


> Yay!  158 days to go!


----------



## Granny

Good morning from a few of our friends in the VWL lobby...


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Good morning from a few of our friends in the VWL lobby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Dear, they're staring at us!" "And me without my coffee yet! Ugh!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Oh, give me a home where the buffalo (and puma!) roam. . ."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Owww, cramp in my webbing!" "You woke me for that!?"*


Nice pics. . .


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog

 thanks Granny.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Nicoal13 said:


> Wow, that World of Color show looks awesome!
> 
> Good news here - we accepted an offer on our house. Now we have 60 days to find a new one!



Congratulations!!!!


Thanks for the pictures Granny!!!


----------



## Muushka

Just ensuring our place on page one.


----------



## horselover

Happy 4th of July to all my groupie friends!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Happy 4th of July to all my groupie friends! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


I'm well on my way given that I own a wine shop. . .and it IS the weekend!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm well on my way given that I own a wine shop. . .and it IS the weekend!




Ooooooo!  I used to work at a wine shop.  It one of the best jobs I've ever had!      They let me go to F&W to scope out new wines & bring back recommendations.   They didn't pay, but I got to write the trip off as a biz. expense.       I miss that job.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Ooooooo! I used to work at a wine shop. It one of the best jobs I've ever had!  They let me go to F&W to scope out new wines & bring back recommendations. They didn't pay, but I got to write the trip off as a biz. expense.  I miss that job.


I did my first F&W this past year, and it was wonderful!  I actually carry a few of the wines they had, and I bought the cookbook associated with the festival, as well (the lamb sliders are terrific!).  My pay is wine. . .lol. . .otherwise, what's the use?  lol


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY!!!!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend and the weather cooperates with any plans you have!!

I just want to say how very thankful I am to live in the United States!!!!  This truly is the best place to live and I am so grateful to all the people who have fought and died to make our country what it is.  I am also grateful to our founding fathers and all of those who way back then who got us started.  I'm glad I live in a country where we have the freedoms that we have as well as being able to live in a country where we have so many opportunities.


----------



## twokats

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY!!!

I hope each and every one has a great 4th of July!!  

Be safe.


----------



## Muushka

Last night was a very special race.  
Dale Jr.  won the Nationwide series race at Daytona in his father's #3 car.  



*Earnhardt triumphs at Daytona: The No. 3 went back to victory lane Friday at Daytona International Speedway in Florida, where Dale Earnhardt Jr. drove a car that honored his late father to his first NASCAR victory in more than two years.

"I was so worried that I wasn't going to win, because nothing but winning was good enough, for everybody in the world," Earnhardt said after the Subway Jalapeno 250 Nationwide Series race. "If you didn't win, what a waste of time."

Earnhardt's father was killed in a last-lap accident in the 2001 Daytona 500.*


----------



## Muushka

*O beautiful for spacious skies,
For amber waves of grain,
For purple mountain majesties
Above the fruited plain!
America! America!
God shed his grace on thee
And crown thy good with brotherhood
From sea to shining sea!

O beautiful for pilgrim feet
Whose stern impassioned stress
A thoroughfare of freedom beat
Across the wilderness!
America! America!
God mend thine every flaw,
Confirm thy soul in self-control,
Thy liberty in law!

O beautiful for heroes proved
In liberating strife.
Who more than self their country loved
And mercy more than life!
America! America!
May God thy gold refine
Till all success be nobleness
And every gain divine!

O beautiful for patriot dream
That sees beyond the years
Thine alabaster cities gleam
Undimmed by human tears!
America! America!
God shed his grace on thee
And crown thy good with brotherhood
From sea to shining sea!

O beautiful for halcyon skies,
For amber waves of grain,
For purple mountain majesties
Above the enameled plain!
America! America!
God shed his grace on thee
Till souls wax fair as earth and air
And music-hearted sea!

O beautiful for pilgrims feet,
Whose stem impassioned stress
A thoroughfare for freedom beat
Across the wilderness!
America! America!
God shed his grace on thee
Till paths be wrought through
wilds of thought
By pilgrim foot and knee!

O beautiful for glory-tale
Of liberating strife
When once and twice,
for man's avail
Men lavished precious life!
America! America!
God shed his grace on thee
Till selfish gain no longer stain
The banner of the free!

O beautiful for patriot dream
That sees beyond the years
Thine alabaster cities gleam
Undimmed by human tears!
America! America!
God shed his grace on thee
Till nobler men keep once again
Thy whiter jubilee! *

*God bless America*


----------



## magicalmcwho

I would like to wish all the groupies a Happy 4th of July.

We cant wait for our trip home to the lodge this December.

Jim.


----------



## Muushka

magicalmcwho said:


> I would like to wish all the groupies a Happy 4th of July.
> 
> We cant wait for our trip home to the lodge this December.
> 
> Jim.



Hey Jim, will you be going when a bunch of us are going in Dec?  We are planning some activities, if you are interested.

PS The list is on page 1


----------



## magicalmcwho

We will be going Dec 16th - Dec 27th. I will look over the list on page one.

Just to let the new and current groupies know that may be going in December that the Christmas tree sharing thread has started for those who are donating trees, but will open August 1st for those who want to share the magic.

Just Added:

And my birthday was June 30 for the list on the first page.

Jim.


----------



## horselover

magicalmcwho said:


> We will be going Dec 16th - Dec 27th. I will look over the list on page one.
> 
> Just to let the new and current groupies know that may be going in December that the Christmas tree sharing thread has started for those who are donating trees, but will open August 1st for those who want to share the magic.
> 
> Just Added:
> 
> And my birthday was June 30 for the list on the first page.
> 
> Jim.



And I just want to add if you are lucky enough to share Jim's tree you are in for a treat.  It is awesome!


----------



## wildernessDad

156!


----------



## tea pot

Code:


----------



## Muushka

magicalmcwho said:


> We will be going Dec 16th - Dec 27th. I will look over the list on page one.
> 
> Just to let the new and current groupies know that may be going in December that the Christmas tree sharing thread has started for those who are donating trees, but will open August 1st for those who want to share the magic.
> 
> Just Added:
> 
> And my birthday was June 30 for the list on the first page.
> 
> Jim.



Aw, I will miss you.  I added your birthday and Stopher will do your trip dates.
PS Belated Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Last night was a very special race.
> Dale Jr.  won the Nationwide series race at Daytona in his father's #3 car.
> [/B]



We watched it!!!!  That was awesome and so touching.  It was wonderful to see the #3 in Victory lane again.

Thanks for posting the words to America the Beautiful!!!  It truly is.


----------



## Muushka

The Declaration of Independence

Drafted by Thomas Jefferson between June 11 and June 28, 1776, the Declaration of Independence is at once the nation's most cherished symbol of liberty and Jefferson's most enduring monument. Here, in exalted and unforgettable phrases, Jefferson expressed the convictions in the minds and hearts of the American people. The political philosophy of the Declaration was not new; its ideals of individual liberty had already been expressed by John Locke and the Continental philosophers. What Jefferson did was to summarize this philosophy in "self-evident truths" and set forth a list of grievances against the King in order to justify before the world the breaking of ties between the colonies and the mother country.


Declaration of Independence

Here is the complete text of the Declaration of Independence.
The original spelling and capitalization have been retained.

(Adopted by Congress on July 4, 1776)
The Unanimous Declaration
of the Thirteen United States of America



When, in the course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the laws of nature and of nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shown that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such government, and to provide new guards for their future security. --Such has been the patient sufferance of these colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former systems of government. The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute tyranny over these states. To prove this, let facts be submitted to a candid world.

He has refused his assent to laws, the most wholesome and necessary for the public good.

He has forbidden his governors to pass laws of immediate and pressing importance, unless suspended in their operation till his assent should be obtained; and when so suspended, he has utterly neglected to attend to them.

He has refused to pass other laws for the accommodation of large districts of people, unless those people would relinquish the right of representation in the legislature, a right inestimable to them and formidable to tyrants only.

He has called together legislative bodies at places unusual, uncomfortable, and distant from the depository of their public records, for the sole purpose of fatiguing them into compliance with his measures.

He has dissolved representative houses repeatedly, for opposing with manly firmness his invasions on the rights of the people.

He has refused for a long time, after such dissolutions, to cause others to be elected; whereby the legislative powers, incapable of annihilation, have returned to the people at large for their exercise; the state remaining in the meantime exposed to all the dangers of invasion from without, and convulsions within.

He has endeavored to prevent the population of these states; for that purpose obstructing the laws for naturalization of foreigners; refusing to pass others to encourage their migration hither, and raising the conditions of new appropriations of lands.

He has obstructed the administration of justice, by refusing his assent to laws for establishing judiciary powers.

He has made judges dependent on his will alone, for the tenure of their offices, and the amount and payment of their salaries.

He has erected a multitude of new offices, and sent hither swarms of officers to harass our people, and eat out their substance.

He has kept among us, in times of peace, standing armies without the consent of our legislature.

He has affected to render the military independent of and superior to civil power.

He has combined with others to subject us to a jurisdiction foreign to our constitution, and unacknowledged by our laws; giving his assent to their acts of pretended legislation:

For quartering large bodies of armed troops among us:

For protecting them, by mock trial, from punishment for any murders which they should commit on the inhabitants of these states:

For cutting off our trade with all parts of the world:

For imposing taxes on us without our consent:

For depriving us in many cases, of the benefits of trial by jury:

For transporting us beyond seas to be tried for pretended offenses:

For abolishing the free system of English laws in a neighboring province, establishing therein an arbitrary government, and enlarging its boundaries so as to render it at once an example and fit instrument for introducing the same absolute rule in these colonies:

For taking away our charters, abolishing our most valuable laws, and altering fundamentally the forms of our governments:

For suspending our own legislatures, and declaring themselves invested with power to legislate for us in all cases whatsoever.

He has abdicated government here, by declaring us out of his protection and waging war against us.

He has plundered our seas, ravaged our coasts, burned our towns, and destroyed the lives of our people.

He is at this time transporting large armies of foreign mercenaries to complete the works of death, desolation and tyranny, already begun with circumstances of cruelty and perfidy scarcely paralleled in the most barbarous ages, and totally unworthy the head of a civilized nation.

He has constrained our fellow citizens taken captive on the high seas to bear arms against their country, to become the executioners of their friends and brethren, or to fall themselves by their hands.

He has excited domestic insurrections amongst us, and has endeavored to bring on the inhabitants of our frontiers, the merciless Indian savages, whose known rule of warfare, is undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions.

In every stage of these oppressions we have petitioned for redress in the most humble terms: our repeated petitions have been answered only by repeated injury. A prince, whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people.

Nor have we been wanting in attention to our British brethren. We have warned them from time to time of attempts by their legislature to extend an unwarrantable jurisdiction over us. We have reminded them of the circumstances of our emigration and settlement here. We have appealed to their native justice and magnanimity, and we have conjured them by the ties of our common kindred to disavow these usurpations, which, would inevitably interrupt our connections and correspondence. They too have been deaf to the voice of justice and of consanguinity. We must, therefore, acquiesce in the necessity, which denounces our separation, and hold them, as we hold the rest of mankind, enemies in war, in peace friends.

We, therefore, the representatives of the United States of America, in General Congress, assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the world for the rectitude of our intentions, do, in the name, and by the authority of the good people of these colonies, solemnly publish and declare, that these united colonies are, and of right ought to be free and independent states; that they are absolved from all allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political connection between them and the state of Great Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; and that as free and independent states, they have full power to levy war, conclude peace, contract alliances, establish commerce, and to do all other acts and things which independent states may of right do. And for the support of this declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of Divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our lives, our fortunes and our sacred honor.

New Hampshire: Josiah Bartlett, William Whipple, Matthew Thornton

Massachusetts: John Hancock, Samual Adams, John Adams, Robert Treat Paine, Elbridge Gerry

Rhode Island: Stephen Hopkins, William Ellery

Connecticut: Roger Sherman, Samuel Huntington, William Williams, Oliver Wolcott

New York: William Floyd, Philip Livingston, Francis Lewis, Lewis Morris

New Jersey: Richard Stockton, John Witherspoon, Francis Hopkinson, John Hart, Abraham Clark

Pennsylvania: Robert Morris, Benjamin Rush, Benjamin Franklin, John Morton, George Clymer, James Smith, George Taylor, James Wilson, George Ross

Delaware: Caesar Rodney, George Read, Thomas McKean

Maryland: Samuel Chase, William Paca, Thomas Stone, Charles Carroll of Carrollton

Virginia: George Wythe, Richard Henry Lee, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Harrison, Thomas Nelson, Jr., Francis Lightfoot Lee, Carter Braxton

North Carolina: William Hooper, Joseph Hewes, John Penn

South Carolina: Edward Rutledge, Thomas Heyward, Jr., Thomas Lynch, Jr., Arthur Middleton

Georgia: Button Gwinnett, Lyman Hall, George Walton

Source: The Pennsylvania Packet, July 8, 1776


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Independence Day!!!

We are so fortunate to live in a nation where our forefathers had the bravery and made the sacrifices they did, and did so with Divine Providence, to gain our freedom.  And still to this day, we have so many men and women who are fighting to keep July 4th, 1776 still alive and make it have meaning.  And to those who have done so in the past as well, for all our military, and the forefathers who sought to make a better life for all of us, I salute you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Jim!!

Its good to see you here on the groupies again.  Stop by to see us more often!


----------



## eliza61

http://images2.disneysites.com/clipart/images41/Characters/Mickey_Mouse/mickey39.gif






Thanks for the Declaration Muush, the 4th is a hard holiday for many AA, while we love our country, we just didn't get the "all men are equal" part until much later so we tend  to be a bit more reserved about it.  Juneteeth day (June 19th) has a bigger celebration.  That was theion day the last slave county in Texas recieved the emancipation proclamation.  No cell phones then.  LOL

Hanging out in Philly on this day is fun though.  talk about celebrating!!


----------



## Granny

Happy Independence Day!!  







Along with Art, I salute all who have made our freedoms possible in the past, and who protect them even now.






Muush...thanks for the Declaration copy.

Jimmy...very eloquent and wise words as always.


----------



## claire_ont

Happy Independence Day to all of the groupies!

It has been a long time since the last time I was on the boards.  Since then I have completed my first stay at the lodge (March) and absolutely loved it.  Now looking forward to our stay 19-29 December.  I managed to get all my dining reservations except for the Candlelight Processional dinner which was not available for booking when I called.

My life still consists of travelling for work, and in the spring, summer and fall, carting my children and their horses around to horse shows.  DD has now been driving for over a year and no longer causes me to require therapy after driving in the car with her.  

I have just finished reading the last couple of pages of this new thread.  and prayers to all the groupies who are dealing with illness in their family or friends. 

Claire


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy 4th of July, everyone!


----------



## magicalmcwho

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Jim!!
> 
> Its good to see you here on the groupies again. Stop by to see us more often!


 
Hi Jimmy,

Hope you are feeling better. Yes, I will try and stop by more often and try and post more. I just got my DSL hooked up so getting around the pages is much easier. Just to let you know the tree thread is up if you will be donating a tree this year. Tell all your family we say Hello.

Jim.


----------



## blossomz

Happy 4th to everyone ...but mostly America!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Happy Independence Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with Art, I salute all who have made our freedoms possible in the past, and who protect them even now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muush...thanks for the Declaration copy.
> 
> Jimmy...very eloquent and wise words as always.


Nice salute!


----------



## jimmytammy

magicalmcwho said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> Hope you are feeling better. Yes, I will try and stop by more often and try and post more. I just got my DSL hooked up so getting around the pages is much easier. Just to let you know the tree thread is up if you will be donating a tree this year. Tell all your family we say Hello.
> 
> Jim.



Hey Jim

Yes, Im much better now.  I have been 3 days pain free, and it is so nice.  And thanks for posting about the tree thread.  I had some difficulty finding it, so I linked through your most recent post there and got the info. to WDWSTAR by PM.  Thanks for letting us know about it.  You guys always do a great job in organizing the tree swap!  Tell your folks Hey from us as well.

Jimmy


----------



## Muushka

I'm glad you are feeling better Jimmy.


----------



## wildernessDad

154 days to go!  Time marches on!


----------



## Muushka

*Tomorrow.....Birthday alert!!!!


Pre-Happy Birthday Oshawa !!!!!!!!​*​


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday Oshawa!!

Also glad you are feeling better Jimmy 

Hope everyone had a blast on the 4th!


----------



## blossomz

Hooray!  Another groupie BD!  Have a great day!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Birthday Oshawa!!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Oshawa!!!* 

*Jimmy*...very glad to hear you are feeling better.  Prayers going up to make sure you continue that trend! 

*Claire*....great to see you back on the thread.  And glad to see that you enjoyed your VWL stay (was there ever any doubt???   ).  You'll really love VWL for your December trip too!


----------



## Muushka

claire_ont said:


> Happy Independence Day to all of the groupies!
> 
> It has been a long time since the last time I was on the boards.  Since then I have completed my first stay at the lodge (March) and absolutely loved it.  Now looking forward to our stay 19-29 December.  I managed to get all my dining reservations except for the Candlelight Processional dinner which was not available for booking when I called.
> 
> My life still consists of travelling for work, and in the spring, summer and fall, carting my children and their horses around to horse shows.  DD has now been driving for over a year and no longer causes me to require therapy after driving in the car with her.
> 
> I have just finished reading the last couple of pages of this new thread.  and prayers to all the groupies who are dealing with illness in their family or friends.
> 
> Claire



I missed this post!  First visit...check....loved it....check!!!
Glad you loved our beloved!

Thank you for the well wishes.  
My friend was able to go on their annual Provincetown vacation last week.  
Hospice is a wonderful organization.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I have not been on the DIS since you started the new thread.  Love it!  I am trying to read and catch up on all I've missed.

Just wanted to check in & say hello 

12 days until my son's wedding!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back home Dory!  How exciting for you!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Hey Groupies - We're Back!*
Hawaii was wonderful, fabulous, beautiful, a magnificent tropical paradise. We stayed at Marriott's Ko 'Olina Beach Club - outstanding! The progress at Aulani was more than I had expected and looks to be a huge resort complex. 
I never had a great desire to go to Hawaii, now I can't wait to go back! 
I'll catch up on the thread and will hope to get some pics posted before too long.

For you facebookers - I kept an online journal so the folks at home could have a front row seat for our sons wedding.  Would be happy to 'friend' you, if interested, just send me a pm.

WD - I've missed your countdown. We're at 149 days, how about you?


----------



## DiznyDi

Forgot to say just how much I missed all of you!


----------



## Granny

*Dory!!  *  Nice to see you here again.  


*Di*....glad to hear that your trip was outstanding.  And good to see you back with us again as well.


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> *Hey Groupies - We're Back!*
> Hawaii was wonderful, fabulous, beautiful, a magnificent tropical paradise. We stayed at Marriott's Ko 'Olina Beach Club - outstanding! The progress at Aulani was more than I had expected and looks to be a huge resort complex.
> I never had a great desire to go to Hawaii, now I can't wait to go back!
> I'll catch up on the thread and will hope to get some pics posted before too long.
> 
> For you facebookers - I kept an online journal so the folks at home could have a front row seat for our sons wedding.  Would be happy to 'friend' you, if interested, just send me a pm.
> 
> WD - I've missed your countdown. We're at 149 days, how about you?




Di, welcome home and congrats on the wedding.  look for the pm.  Hawaii is on my bucket list (then again almost every place is!  )


Remember back in January when I was complaining about the 30 inches of snow....
Remind of today when I start complaining about the cold... 100 F in Philly today and tomorrow.  



I'm off today and thinking about Disney.  It's hotter in Philly than in Orlando.  LOL


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all.....back after being "mia" for a couple weeks.  Hope all are well.  Jimmy, glad you're feeling better.  
Hope everyone had a nice "4th of July".  Thanks for posting the song lyrics and declaration of independence words Muushka.  Puts the day in perspective 
A "happy birthday" to Oshawa too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Dizny Di....welcome back from Hawaii !  I plan to get there one day !!!  Missed you too !


Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the well wishes folks.  

Di, glad yall got back safely, and looking forward to seeing those pics on FB.


----------



## wildernessDad

DiznyDi said:


> *Hey Groupies - We're Back!*
> Hawaii was wonderful, fabulous, beautiful, a magnificent tropical paradise. We stayed at Marriott's Ko 'Olina Beach Club - outstanding! The progress at Aulani was more than I had expected and looks to be a huge resort complex.
> I never had a great desire to go to Hawaii, now I can't wait to go back!
> I'll catch up on the thread and will hope to get some pics posted before too long.
> 
> For you facebookers - I kept an online journal so the folks at home could have a front row seat for our sons wedding.  Would be happy to 'friend' you, if interested, just send me a pm.
> 
> WD - I've missed your countdown. We're at 149 days, how about you?



We're at 153!  Darn, I thought I'd catch up with you, but you're STILL ahead of me by 4 days!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Oshawa!   

Welcome back from your visit to our 50th state *Di*!  Glad to hear you had a great time.    Way back in the 80's my Dad almost bought a condo on Maui.  Shocking b/c he had never contemplated anything similar but he found Hawaii to be pretty spectacular too!  And a warmer option to MN winters may have been on his mind.


----------



## wildernessDad

Fellow groupies.  I would like your opinion, please.  What do you think about the following scenario?

Fly into LA
Stay at Grand Californian Villas for a week
Drive from Disneyland Resort to Zion National park for the start of the Southwest vacation
Finish up Southwest vacation
Drive to Las Vegas to drop off car and fly back home.


----------



## franandaj

wildernessDad said:


> Fellow groupies.  I would like your opinion, please.  What do you think about the following scenario?
> 
> Fly into LA
> Stay at Grand Californian Villas for a week
> Drive from Disneyland Resort to Zion National park for the start of the Southwest vacation
> Finish up Southwest vacation
> Drive to Las Vegas to drop off car and fly back home.



Sounds like fun! Hope you're planning at least three weeks!


----------



## wildernessDad

franandaj, it's a little over 2 weeks and I just booked VGC!

Muushka, are you still doing the vacations?  Whoever is doing them, please add the following.

Arrive VGC: May 7, 2011
Depart VGC: May 14, 2011

Thank you!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> *Hey Groupies - We're Back!*
> Hawaii was wonderful, fabulous, beautiful, a magnificent tropical paradise. We stayed at Marriott's Ko 'Olina Beach Club - outstanding! The progress at Aulani was more than I had expected and looks to be a huge resort complex.
> I never had a great desire to go to Hawaii, now I can't wait to go back!
> I'll catch up on the thread and will hope to get some pics posted before too long.
> 
> For you facebookers - I kept an online journal so the folks at home could have a front row seat for our sons wedding.  Would be happy to 'friend' you, if interested, just send me a pm.
> 
> WD - I've missed your countdown. We're at 149 days, how about you?



Welcome back Di!  I agree with your assessment of Hawaii.  It is a phenomenal place.  Sent you a PM!



wildernessDad said:


> Fellow groupies.  I would like your opinion, please.  What do you think about the following scenario?
> 
> Fly into LA
> Stay at Grand Californian Villas for a week
> Drive from Disneyland Resort to Zion National park for the start of the Southwest vacation
> Finish up Southwest vacation
> Drive to Las Vegas to drop off car and fly back home.



Sounds like a great plan to me WD.  Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> IThank you for the well wishes.
> My friend was able to go on their annual Provincetown vacation last week.
> Hospice is a wonderful organization.


Glad to hear that!



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I have not been on the DIS since you started the new thread.  Love it!  I am trying to read and catch up on all I've missed.
> 
> Just wanted to check in & say hello
> 
> 12 days until my son's wedding!



Missed you Dory!  Congrats on the wedding!  I hope everything goes well!



DiznyDi said:


> Forgot to say just how much I missed all of you!



Missed you too!  Glad everything went so well!



eliza61 said:


> Remember back in January when I was complaining about the 30 inches of snow....
> Remind of today when I start complaining about the cold... 100 F in Philly today and tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off today and thinking about Disney.  It's hotter in Philly than in Orlando.  LOL



Flying into Philly on Thursday.  Hope the weathere is better then!  Stay cool Eliza!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi all.....back after being "mia" for a couple weeks.
> 
> Maria


But you are always Mia!  Glad you are back!



wildernessDad said:


> Fellow groupies.  I would like your opinion, please.  What do you think about the following scenario?
> 
> Fly into LA
> Stay at Grand Californian Villas for a week
> Drive from Disneyland Resort to Zion National park for the start of the Southwest vacation
> Finish up Southwest vacation
> Drive to Las Vegas to drop off car and fly back home.



If you are trying to make me jealous, you are doing a great job!!!!


----------



## claire_ont

Happy Birthday Oshawa!!

Jimmy glad to hear you are feeling better.  

Dory - Congrats on your son's upcoming wedding.  It will be a busy next week and a half for you. Our best wishes to you and yours.

It is good to be back on the list.  You guys are just such a great group of people...

166 days to go for me until the next visit. 

Claire


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi All.  As said by many, Hawaii is a wonderful and most beautiful place.  DiznyDi is now working hard on how we can work it out to afford buying in at Aulani.  

I began signing "How you going to keep them down on the farm, . . . " while we tried to fall asleep the first night home.  Man, the siren's song is great, but the lucky thing is there is a rude awakening when looking over the point chart and buy in cost, along with TAT for every stay.  Added points at our beloved VWL just didn't seem to bring her out of it.

The fog is lifting and each day seems to bring her back around to the fact that we visit VWL in just 140+ days.  We began planning the ADRs last evening.  There is hope of recovery.




wildernessDad said:


> Fellow groupies.  I would like your opinion, please.  What do you think about the following scenario?
> 
> Fly into LA
> Stay at Grand Californian Villas for a week
> Drive from Disneyland Resort to Zion National park for the start of the Southwest vacation
> Finish up Southwest vacation
> Drive to Las Vegas to drop off car and fly back home.



The first thing that comes to mind here is the guarantee of the car you can rent.  One Way Cars tend to be less in selection and least in maintenance (let the next guy do the oil change).  Car Rentals make the most and treat the best their "Loop Cars" (out and back).

I don't mean to imply that you can't make it happen, just that I have had limited choices in the past when not returning the car to the same place.

Hey, and don't forget Brice Canyon!  It is not far from Zion and is well worth the trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> The first thing that comes to mind here is the guarantee of the car you can rent.  One Way Cars tend to be less in selection and least in maintenance (let the next guy do the oil change).  Car Rentals make the most and treat the best their "Loop Cars" (out and back).
> 
> I don't mean to imply that you can't make it happen, just that I have had limited choices in the past when not returning the car to the same place.
> 
> Hey, and don't forget Brice Canyon!  It is not far from Zion and is well worth the trip!



Thanks for the info!


----------



## wildernessDad

Getting back to what you said, Dizny Dad, we could fly from LAX to Las Vegas and get a car from there.  It would shave off about 4 hours worth of driving, I think.


----------



## wildernessDad

Btw, 152 days to go!


----------



## eliza61

You know you're hot when you get excited because the weather man is calling for weekend temperatures of a high of "only 93" degrees.






Dreaming, dreaming....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Getting back to what you said, Dizny Dad, we could fly from LAX to Las Vegas and get a car from there.  It would shave off about 4 hours worth of driving, I think.



If you do that you can figure that it's approx an hour drive to LAX from VGC plus the hour or so you wait at the airport for your flight.  Then the flight and then waiting for luggage at LAS.  I'd price compare but I think the drive time from DL to Vegas is maybe 4 to 4.5 hours tops.   And if you fly you'll miss Barstow, CA!  

I think the one way depends on the company you rent from.  Alamo/National  still just send you out to the same set of cars you'd take for a round trip.  Smaller companies may do differently or even other large rentals but I've done one ways a couple of times recently with Alamo and it's been the same car selection.  Price is hit and miss.  They may zing you or may not.  Best guess is that LA to LAS has quite a few of these rentals so you might get lucky on the pricing.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> You know you're hot when you get excited because the weather man is calling for weekend temperatures of a high of "only 93" degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming, dreaming....


Thanks for the quick "pix-me up"!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you do that you can figure that it's approx an hour drive to LAX from VGC plus the hour or so you wait at the airport for your flight.  Then the flight and then waiting for luggage at LAS.  I'd price compare but I think the drive time from DL to Vegas is maybe 4 to 4.5 hours tops.   And if you fly you'll miss Barstow, CA!
> 
> I think the one way depends on the company you rent from.  Alamo/National  still just send you out to the same set of cars you'd take for a round trip.  Smaller companies may do differently or even other large rentals but I've done one ways a couple of times recently with Alamo and it's been the same car selection.  Price is hit and miss.  They may zing you or may not.  Best guess is that LA to LAS has quite a few of these rentals so you might get lucky on the pricing.



If I read you correctly, you're saying that I could get a one way from LAX to Vegas and then pick up another rental car there?


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> You know you're hot when you get excited because the weather man is calling for weekend temperatures of a high of "only 93" degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming, dreaming....



So sorry ya'll are experiencing our kind of summer.  We have had some high heat indexes, but so far have stayed in the 90's lately.  We do have some awfully high humidity with all the rain showers we have had in the last couple of weeks.  But there are many a day of every summer that we get excited by a cool front that brings us down to the low 90's.  But please stay as cool as possible and as hydrated as you can.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> If I read you correctly, you're saying that I could get a one way from LAX to Vegas and then pick up another rental car there?



You could do that, and I would price out that option.  But if the pricing isn't very different I would go with what I think was your original plan to rent the car when you fly to LAX and then drive to Zion and return to Vegas.  You probably wouldn't save a whole lot of time flying LAX to Vegas.

If you do decide to fly from Los Angeles to Vegas then take a look for flights from Orange County (John Wayne).  It's closer than LAX to DL.

Are you planning to tour S. California or mostly hang out at VGC?

(BTW - I think it sounds like a GREAT trip!)


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You could do that, and I would price out that option.  But if the pricing isn't very different I would go with what I think was your original plan to rent the car when you fly to LAX and then drive to Zion and return to Vegas.  You probably wouldn't save a whole lot of time flying LAX to Vegas.
> 
> If you do decide to fly from Los Angeles to Vegas then take a look for flights from Orange County (John Wayne).  It's closer than LAX to DL.
> 
> Are you planning to tour S. California or mostly hang out at VGC?
> 
> (BTW - I think it sounds like a GREAT trip!)



Mostly hang out at VGC.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> You know you're hot when you get excited because the weather man is calling for weekend temperatures of a high of "only 93" degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming, dreaming....



Theres no place like home,(click, click, click) theres no place like home(click, click, click) it aint working( oh, wait, Moose Dust sprinkle, Moose Dust sprinkle, Moose Dust sprinkle) Oh yeah, that did it!(in my mind anyway)

Thanks for the pic Eliza, gets my day going in the right direction!!


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  It's been a little while since I last posted, and I'm still computerless.  Dumb I.T. department, taking their own sweet time.  Since I can work from home they think they don't need to hurry.  Ugh.  

Anyway, it's been a very full week here at home, and I have barely had a chance to get on the DIS at all.  So I know I have pages to go back and read through, and probably some trips to find and add to our list, but I WILL get to it after my campout this weekend.  By early or mid next week I should be all caught up again and hopefully - fingers crossed here - have my laptop back once more.  

Until then - I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## stopher1

If you would like to add some trip dates to our calendar on page 1....

PLEASE
PM 
ME

It's much easier than trying to pick them up from the thread... especially when your laptop dies and your access to threads is limited.  

so please - *just PM me*.  *I'll be happy to add you, but please do just send me a PM.  THANKS!  * 

I appreciate it!


----------



## wildernessDad

Okay, thanks first, for helping me plan my upcoming vacation.  The transportation is the issue now.

Now I'm thinking that we could get the Disneyland express to DLR and then a rental car from Disneyland at the end of the DL vacation to do the Southwest tour with a drop off at Las Vegas.  Comments on the DL Express and my car rental idea are most welcome.


----------



## horselover

stopher1 said:


> If you would like to add some trip dates to our calendar on page 1....
> 
> PLEASE
> PM
> ME
> 
> It's much easier than trying to pick them up from the thread... especially when your laptop dies and your access to threads is limited.
> 
> so please - *just PM me*.  *I'll be happy to add you, but please do just send me a PM.  THANKS!  *
> 
> I appreciate it!



So you want us to PM you right?!


----------



## franandaj

horselover said:


> So you want us to PM you right?!



If I HAD a trip planned I would, but so far it's only in my mind....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Okay, thanks first, for helping me plan my upcoming vacation.  The transportation is the issue now.
> 
> Now I'm thinking that we could get the Disneyland express to DLR and then a rental car from Disneyland at the end of the DL vacation to do the Southwest tour with a drop off at Las Vegas.  Comments on the DL Express and my car rental idea are most welcome.



Since you are going to hang out at VGC that's what I would suggest.  It'll be less expensive and save you from some driving in LA.  I almost always use DL express or one of the shuttles when I go to DLR and usually the Grand is the first drop off.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Since you are going to hang out at VGC that's what I would suggest.  It'll be less expensive and save you from some driving in LA.  I almost always use DL express or one of the shuttles when I go to DLR and usually the Grand is the first drop off.



Excellent. Thanks for the reply!

Btw, 150 days to go until December vacation!


----------



## twinklebug

We're Here! BLT was fun for a couple nights, but coming home to VWL is just so relaxing. No agenda. No rush & hustle. No phone service... Yup, absolutely no phone service in our room. Fine for me as I'm not working this vacation, but it's driving the kids nuts. 

We have a black widow out on our patio. She's not bugging us, so we won't bug her. I'm a little surprised housekeeping didn't sweep her away as she built her web between the chair and a bush. We've also had visitors: 2 geckos and a hummingbird drinking from the little flowers growing out here. No bunnies yet, but there's a mysterious pile of pine needles with a snake or chipmunk sized hole in it.

On check in yesterday we were informed numerous times that they'd have the hot water off from 1am until 5am and apologizing for the inconvenience. No biggie I thought... who's up at that time? Little did I realize the plumbing work was being done right outside our door . 2:30am I woke to hammering and filing. I peeked out the door and sure enough a plumber resembling a thin Santa was plugging an electric saw in and climbed a ladder. Took an Advil PM (last resort) and slept the rest of the night away without issue.

Bumming around hidden springs and the lodge today - MK is open until 3am so we'll have a late night.

So good to be home. Will post pics of BLT and VWL in awhile here.


----------



## blossomz

aah..sounds wonderful!!!  Is it still unbelievably hot there?


----------



## twinklebug

It is drippy-hot out, but when we left New England it had a heat index of 100, so about the same. Wednesday was gorgeous though: About 82 with minor humidity. A perfect day for being outside. Plan is to stick to the evening hours. Mornings are nice too.

I have to say, I love the families who hang out at hidden springs pool. Everyone is so friendly and laid back, no chair hording going on. I don't dare try to swim over at Silver Springs pool - no seats and the pool is SO crowded. Yikes!


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> It is drippy-hot out, but when we left New England it had a heat index of 100, so about the same. Wednesday was gorgeous though: About 82 with minor humidity. A perfect day for being outside. Plan is to stick to the evening hours. Mornings are nice too.
> 
> I have to say, I love the families who hang out at hidden springs pool. Everyone is so friendly and laid back, no chair hording going on. I don't dare try to swim over at Silver Springs pool - no seats and the pool is SO crowded. Yikes!



Enjoy your stay at our home TB!  Did you end up flying or driving down?

I love the hidden springs pool too.       Wish I was there right now!


----------



## Muushka

A black widow spider!  twinklebug, you are handling it well!

Have a wonderful time at both resorts.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

twinklebug said:


> We're Here! BLT was fun for a couple nights, but coming home to VWL is just so relaxing. No agenda. No rush & hustle. No phone service... Yup, absolutely no phone service in our room. Fine for me as I'm not working this vacation, but it's driving the kids nuts.
> 
> We have a black widow out on our patio. She's not bugging us, so we won't bug her. I'm a little surprised housekeeping didn't sweep her away as she built her web between the chair and a bush. We've also had visitors: 2 geckos and a hummingbird drinking from the little flowers growing out here. No bunnies yet, but there's a mysterious pile of pine needles with a snake or chipmunk sized hole in it.
> 
> On check in yesterday we were informed numerous times that they'd have the hot water off from 1am until 5am and apologizing for the inconvenience. No biggie I thought... who's up at that time? Little did I realize the plumbing work was being done right outside our door . 2:30am I woke to hammering and filing. I peeked out the door and sure enough a plumber resembling a thin Santa was plugging an electric saw in and climbed a ladder. Took an Advil PM (last resort) and slept the rest of the night away without issue.
> 
> Bumming around hidden springs and the lodge today - MK is open until 3am so we'll have a late night.
> 
> So good to be home. Will post pics of BLT and VWL in awhile here.



Sounds wonderful--except for middle of the night plumbing work--Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Muushka

*Birthday Alert!! Birthday Alert!!!

Lisah0711 has a birthday tomorrow!!!

Happy Birthday Lisa!!!*

​
*Oh, and I just noticed your screen name Lisa.  Birthday girl!!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Lisa,

Have a great birthday weekend!


----------



## blossomz

happy birthday Lisa!


----------



## wildernessDad

149 days!


----------



## jimmytammy

TB

Have a great time at VWL.  BTW, I would get rid of the black widow if I were you.  I hate doing life in, but in some cases, where humans stand chance of getting hurt or worse, doing the deed is not bad. We have had creatures to venture into our rooms before.  Just saying


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> TB
> 
> Have a great time at VWL.  BTW, I would get rid of the black widow if I were you.  I hate doing life in, but in some cases, where humans stand chance of getting hurt or worse, doing the deed is not bad. We have had creatures to venture into our rooms before.  Just saying



I tend to agree with JT.  If you don't want to do it yourself maybe call housekeeping & let them know it's out there.   It's definitely a hazard & I know I wouldn't want to sit on the balcony knowing it's there.   


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

148!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday Lisa!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Yeah, where is the birthday girl??  We have to figure out where we are going to celebrate today.  I am thinking California Grill.  

Thanks for the 148 WD!


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka said:


> *Birthday Alert!! Birthday Alert!!!
> 
> Lisah0711 has a birthday tomorrow!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Lisa!!!*
> 
> ​
> *Oh, and I just noticed your screen name Lisa.  Birthday girl!!*





KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Have a great birthday weekend!





blossomz said:


> happy birthday Lisa!





horselover said:


> I tend to agree with JT.  If you don't want to do it yourself maybe call housekeeping & let them know it's out there.   It's definitely a hazard & I know I wouldn't want to sit on the balcony knowing it's there.
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA!!!!





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Happy birthday Lisa!!!!





Muushka said:


> Yeah, where is the birthday girl??  We have to figure out where we are going to celebrate today.  I am thinking California Grill.
> 
> Thanks for the 148 WD!



Here I am!  I am a left coaster and just finished having company which cuts into my Disboards time.   

I think California Grill followed by a viewing of Wishes and then the electrical parade at VWL sounds like a great way to celebrate!   

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!  It's the big 5-0 today.


----------



## Muushka

A milestone birthday!  That makes it extra special. I am glad I suggested California Grill!  And MSEP to follow dessert.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Lisa!!! *

Congrats on the milestone birthday.  Life only gets better from here!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Lisa!*

*twinklebug* Cannot wait for your photos! You can skip a photo of the black widow tho!


*Eliza* I almost didn't recognize the pool since it was empty!!  Man, is that beautiful!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Lisa!!!*


----------



## eliza61

I'm not too late for the party am I?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA!!!

Congratulations, you look Marvverlooous!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA!
Sorry I can't make Cali Grill tonight, though will catch up with you in time for Wishes and the parade!  Sounds like a good time and a nice way to celebrate.


----------



## DiznyDi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA!
Sorry I can't make Cali Grill tonight, though will catch up with you in time for Wishes and the parade!  Sounds like a good time and a nice way to celebrate.


----------



## wildernessDad

Duh duh duh...  Merry Christmas!  Umm, I mean Happy Birthday, Lisa!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Lias - HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Your ten years in! More to go!

(Life begins at 40!)


----------



## wildernessDad

147 days to go!


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!  

I'm looking forward to another 30+ years of vacationing at VWL thanks to my DVC -- don't know when I will be back to the lodge, though.  Next trip is in February to run the Princess half for the first time -- it's my mid-life crisis!  

Thank you all again -- all the great people here are why I love this group!


----------



## eliza61

Thinking caps on!!

1)  What was Walt Disney World originally called?
2)  Who made the name change and Why?
3)  The magic sky way was featured at the 1964-65 New York World's Fair.  What magic Kindom ride is it a prototype of?
4)  Four hotel resorts were supposed ot be built on the Seven Seas lagoon, only the Contemporary and the Polynesian were, name the two that were not built?
5) What are the names of the tunnels underneath the Magic Kingdom
6)  What does WED stand for and who worked in that company?
7)  How much taller is Cinderella's castle than Sleeping Beauty's
8)  What were Walt's two Hobbies?
9)  How many lanterns are on the Liberty tree?


----------



## ransom

*1)  What was Walt Disney World originally called?*
The Florida Project.  Later, it was called "Disney World."
*2)  Who made the name change and Why?*
Roy O. Disney changed it to "Walt Disney World" to honor his brother.
*3)  The magic sky way was featured at the 1964-65 New York World's Fair.  What magic Kindom ride is it a prototype of?*
TTA/WEDway Peoplemover
*4)  Four hotel resorts were supposed ot be built on the Seven Seas lagoon, only the Contemporary and the Polynesian were, name the two that were not built?*
Asian Resort, Venetian Resort (and also the Persian Resort).
*5) What are the names of the tunnels underneath the Magic Kingdom*
Utilidors
*6)  What does WED stand for and who worked in that company?*
Walter Elias Disney.  It's the original name of the Imagineering department.
*7)  How much taller is Cinderella's castle than Sleeping Beauty's?*
112 feet.
*8)  What were Walt's two Hobbies?*
Model trains and collecting miniatures.
*9)  How many lanterns are on the Liberty tree?*
Thirteen.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Geeze Louise . . . . 

Nothing to answer now, Eliza, but it is still good to check in from time to time.


----------



## horselover

ransom said:


> *1)  What was Walt Disney World originally called?*
> The Florida Project.  Later, it was called "Disney World."
> *2)  Who made the name change and Why?*
> Roy O. Disney changed it to "Walt Disney World" to honor his brother.
> *3)  The magic sky way was featured at the 1964-65 New York World's Fair.  What magic Kindom ride is it a prototype of?*
> TTA/WEDway Peoplemover
> *4)  Four hotel resorts were supposed ot be built on the Seven Seas lagoon, only the Contemporary and the Polynesian were, name the two that were not built?*
> Asian Resort, Venetian Resort (and also the Persian Resort).
> *5) What are the names of the tunnels underneath the Magic Kingdom*
> Utilidors
> *6)  What does WED stand for and who worked in that company?*
> Walter Elias Disney.  It's the original name of the Imagineering department.
> *7)  How much taller is Cinderella's castle than Sleeping Beauty's?*
> 112 feet.
> *8)  What were Walt's two Hobbies?*
> Model trains and collecting miniatures.
> *9)  How many lanterns are on the Liberty tree?*
> Thirteen.



Well done!


----------



## ransom

Thanks, guys!  And thank you Eliza for a fun quiz.  

I was looking for a way to hide my answers until someone clicks on them (on some boards, you can do that if you're discussing spoilers or something), but couldn't find a way.  Should I have done something different?


----------



## eliza61

ransom said:


> Thanks, guys!  And thank you Eliza for a fun quiz.
> 
> I was looking for a way to hide my answers until someone clicks on them (on some boards, you can do that if you're discussing spoilers or something), but couldn't find a way.  Should I have done something different?



Naw, I picked up a  Disney world trivia calendar so I'm pretty much throwing games out there all the time. 

Get's our wdw juices flowing in between trips.  LOL.


----------



## wildernessDad

I think ransom misspelled something in his answers... Hmm, perhaps not.


----------



## ransom

Could be!  It was all off the top of my head.  And now that I think about it, I believe one of those resorts I listed was supposed to be on Bay Lake.  Hmm.


----------



## wildernessDad

I hope that everybody is having a good time this evening.

I am currently sitting here in class, baby sitting my Digital Signal Processing students as they take their second exam.  I would much rather be sitting in the lobby at Wilderness Lodge right now.  Perhaps in the near future, I can be sitting there and yet baby sitting here.  Wishful thinking, I guess.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I hope that everybody is having a good time this evening.
> 
> I am currently sitting here in class, baby sitting my Digital Signal Processing students as they take their second exam.  I would much rather be sitting in the lobby at Wilderness Lodge right now.  Perhaps in the near future, I can be sitting there and yet baby sitting here.  Wishful thinking, I guess.



Hang in there WD,  I'm currently rewriting my will because my evil son is visiting the rock and roll hall of fame and he just texted me and ask did I know some "old dude" name Mick Jagger and who were Gladys Knight and the *PIMPS*   So that really cool pin collection that is probably going to be the sum of my estate is now going to the dog.  

Just stab me in the heart.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Hang in there WD,  I'm currently rewriting my will because my evil son is visiting the rock and roll hall of fame and he just texted me and ask did I know some "old dude" name Mick Jagger and who were Gladys Knight and the *PIMPS*   So that really cool pin collection that is probably going to be the sum of my estate is now going to the dog.
> 
> Just stab me in the heart.



Thanks, Eliza!  You made my evening!


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Hang in there WD,  I'm currently rewriting my will because my evil son is visiting the rock and roll hall of fame and he just texted me and ask did I know some "old dude" name Mick Jagger and who were Gladys Knight and the *PIMPS*   So that really cool pin collection that is probably going to be the sum of my estate is now going to the dog.
> 
> Just stab me in the heart.



Oh that's just sad.  Every time I take my boy's out somewhere in the car DS12 wants me to change the radio station.  His new favorite saying is "Ahhhh oldie!  Change the station".   To which I reply my car, my music!  It's usually something along the lines of Bob Seger, the Stones, or Elton John.  I'm happy to say however that DS10 has a great appreciation for The Beatles & never asks me to change the station.


----------



## franandaj

eliza61 said:


> Hang in there WD,  I'm currently rewriting my will because my evil son is visiting the rock and roll hall of fame and he just texted me and ask did I know some "old dude" name Mick Jagger and who were Gladys Knight and the *PIMPS*   So that really cool pin collection that is probably going to be the sum of my estate is now going to the dog.
> 
> Just stab me in the heart.



That's just plain WRONG!


----------



## wildernessDad

146 days until I walt into our beloved lodge, if all goes according to my master plan!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Hang in there WD,  I'm currently rewriting my will because my evil son is visiting the rock and roll hall of fame and he just texted me and ask did I know some "old dude" name Mick Jagger and who were Gladys Knight and the *PIMPS*   So that really cool pin collection that is probably going to be the sum of my estate is now going to the dog.
> 
> Just stab me in the heart.



 GK and PIMPS! 

Didn't that kid ever hear "Midnight Train to Georgia"


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Hang in there WD,  I'm currently rewriting my will because my evil son is visiting the rock and roll hall of fame and he just texted me and ask did I know some "old dude" name Mick Jagger and who were Gladys Knight and the *PIMPS*



Oh, I* LOVED *that group!!


----------



## twinklebug

Still at the lodge for another 24 hrs. No luck downloading the pics from my SD card to the netbook. Looks like the card reader has issues that AVG is taking a fit with  It's a riot when technology bites at each other - except when it gets in my way. So, sorry to say pics will be coming when I get home.

DS met an italian boy and with him broke the EE record and the next day started going for the ToT record. The boy left after 15 rides and returned when just in time for his final ride. The bellhops and manager celebrated his accomplishment by riding with him and giving him a certificate and the pic. For the curious: No I didn't hang out with DS or ride ToT. Been in a falling elevator once. No intention of doing so again, yet.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> Hang in there WD,  I'm currently rewriting my will because my evil son is visiting the rock and roll hall of fame and he just texted me and ask did I know some "old dude" name Mick Jagger and who were Gladys Knight and the *PIMPS*   So that really cool pin collection that is probably going to be the sum of my estate is now going to the dog.
> 
> Just stab me in the heart.



Never forget; insanity is hereditary: you get it from your kids.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Groupies!

My family and I have been traveling this summer and when I returned I was so excited to see that a new VWL Groupies thread had been started. Good job keeping the spirit alive! 

Could I share a photo or two with you, even if they are a bit off topic?  Since several of you have mentioned places you have recently traveled or hope to travel I thought you might forgive me for sharing a few thoughts on our recent ABD trip to Germany.  It was AMAZING!!!!!  DH and I both have roots in Germany dating back to the 18th century. We are from Pennsylvania Dutch (Deutsch) stock. That's where our families are from so it has been a lifelong dream to visit there.  Since it is our 20th anniversary this summer and our DS10 recently did a school project investigating Germany we decided to save our pennies and go.  Let me just say, if any of you are on the fence considering an ABD adventure, hesitate no further.  It was more than we are accustomed to paying for a vacation but we got more than double our money's worth.  Just my 2 cents.

Here we see DS defending the fair damsels at Rapunzel's castle in Trendelberg.






And then he learned how to make Mickey pretzels in Rothenberg.






On our last full day, we experienced the magic that is Neuschwanstein castle in Bavaria!  It's easy to see why Walt Disney was inspired by this beautiful place.






Now that we are back from our exotic adventure, we are counting down the days until our return to our beloved lodge!  (238 more to go!)  Germany may have been spectacular, but there's no place like home!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Nice pics, cheer4bison!


----------



## eliza61

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> My family and I have been traveling this summer and when I returned I was so excited to see that a new VWL Groupies thread had been started. Good job keeping the spirit alive!
> 
> *Could I share a photo or two with you, even if they are a bit off topic?*
> Here we see DS defending the fair damsels at Rapunzel's castle in Trendelberg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our last full day, we experienced the magic that is Neuschwanstein castle in Bavaria!  It's easy to see why Walt Disney was inspired by this beautiful place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now that's what I call a castle.  WoW*
> Now that we are back from our exotic adventure, we are counting down the days until our return to our beloved lodge!  (238 more to go!)  Germany may have been spectacular, but there's no place like home!!!!




We would have been mad if you hadn't shared these gorgeous pictures.

We've been tossing around the idea of doing an ABD vacation.  We want to do the West adventure.  thanks for the 

*Granny*
LOL don't give Sid any fashion ideas.  Every night I think about sneaking into his bedroom and cutting off his dreadlocks (which I loathe, hate and despise).  No need to introduce gold teeth to the child.


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Cheer4bison!  Good to have you back.  I for one don't mind the pics & would love to see more!  Are you planning on doing a TR?  I would love to hear all about an ABD trip 1st hand.


----------



## jimmytammy

Love the pics Jill!!


----------



## blossomz

Very cool photos!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Cheer4, your pictures are wonderful.  I loved Germany, such a beautiful country.  
By any chance, did you get to the Passion Play in Oberammergau?

That castle is beautiful.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *Granny*
> LOL don't give Sid any fashion ideas.  Every night I think about sneaking into his bedroom and cutting off his dreadlocks (which I loathe, hate and despise).  No need to introduce gold teeth to the child.



Ah, sorry about that.  I don't need to be a bad influence on anyone!  



Jil...thanks for the pictures.   Looks like a beautiful trip.  But I guess maybe I'm the only person who doesn't know what a "ABD vacation" is??


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Hang in there WD,  I'm currently rewriting my will because my evil son is visiting the rock and roll hall of fame and he just texted me and ask did I know some "old dude" name Mick Jagger and who were Gladys Knight and the *PIMPS*   So that really cool pin collection that is probably going to be the sum of my estate is now going to the dog.
> 
> Just stab me in the heart.


  Oh I am so lucky to have a DD who loves music like the Beatles and stuff from the 80's.



cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> 
> Could I share a photo or two with you, even if they are a bit off topic?  Since several of you have mentioned places you have recently traveled or hope to travel I thought you might forgive me for sharing a few thoughts on our recent ABD trip to Germany.  It was AMAZING!!!!!  DH and I both have roots in Germany dating back to the 18th century. We are from Pennsylvania Dutch (Deutsch) stock. That's where our families are from so it has been a lifelong dream to visit there.  Since it is our 20th anniversary this summer and our DS10 recently did a school project investigating Germany we decided to save our pennies and go.  Let me just say, if any of you are on the fence considering an ABD adventure, hesitate no further.  It was more than we are accustomed to paying for a vacation but we got more than double our money's worth.  Just my 2 cents.



Awesome pictures!  I too am Pa. Dutch so I really appreciate them.  My DD is really into family history and would love to do a trip like that.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So this is WAY off topic but I figured cat lovers like Muushka and anyone who could just use a good laugh would appreciate it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTcz-etqwKg&feature=related


----------



## cheer4bison

Granny said:


> Jil...thanks for the pictures.   Looks like a beautiful trip.  But I guess maybe I'm the only person who doesn't know what a "ABD vacation" is??



Hi Granny,

Sorry I didn't clarify what ABD is.  ABD simply means Adventures by Disney.  They are a Disney-owned travel organization founded in 2006, I believe, which specializes in taking families on 6-12 day vacations around the world.  They have a wide variety of trips, everything from Europe to Australia to the western US.  It's fun to check out their home page (www.adventuresbydisney.com) because not only do they show all the different adventures they offer, but they give a day-by-day itinerary for each of the trips online so you know what you have to look forward to.  Of course, they save quite a few surprises for "adventurers" to discover along the way.


----------



## cheer4bison

Muushka said:


> Oh Cheer4, your pictures are wonderful.  I loved Germany, such a beautiful country.
> By any chance, did you get to the Passion Play in Oberammergau?
> 
> That castle is beautiful.



We didn't get to the Passion Play but one of the families in our tour group did!  They planned an extra day in Munich at the end of the excursion and then hired a car to drive down to Oberammergau.


----------



## cheer4bison

wildernessDad said:


> Nice pics, cheer4bison!





horselover said:


> Welcome back Cheer4bison!  Good to have you back.  I for one don't mind the pics & would love to see more!  Are you planning on doing a TR?  I would love to hear all about an ABD trip 1st hand.





jimmytammy said:


> Love the pics Jill!!





blossomz said:


> Very cool photos!



Thanks for the feedback groupies!  Glad you enjoyed the photos.

I hadn't planned on doing a TR for this adventure because of the many surprises along the way (even though I kept a very detailed journal over the course of the ten days we were there.)  I was really glad I hadn't read a TR for this excursion beforehand because then every day we were delighted by the unexpected treats the adventure guides had in store for us.  But if you have any questions, fire away!  I'd be happy to tell you anything you want to know.

I will say, though, that this trip was well-attended by Disney fans from all over the US.  We met lovely families from Texas, Washington (state), California, Indiana, Arizona, Pennsylvania, and Rhode Island.  The age range was 6-70 and we really enjoyed traveling together.  It was something akin to the good vibes we share here on our Groupies thread.  

Thanks for your interest in the trip!


----------



## franandaj

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks for the feedback groupies!  Glad you enjoyed the photos.
> 
> I hadn't planned on doing a TR for this adventure because of the many surprises along the way (even though I kept a very detailed journal over the course of the ten days we were there.)  I was really glad I hadn't read a TR for this excursion beforehand because then every day we were delighted by the unexpected treats the adventure guides had in store for us.  But if you have any questions, fire away!  I'd be happy to tell you anything you want to know.
> 
> I will say, though, that this trip was well-attended by Disney fans from all over the US.  We met lovely families from Texas, Washington (state), California, Indiana, Arizona, Pennsylvania, and Rhode Island.  The age range was 6-70 and we really enjoyed traveling together.  It was something akin to the good vibes we share here on our Groupies thread.
> 
> Thanks for your interest in the trip!



These ABD trips sound like so much fun, but I'm afraid that they wouldn't be accessible for disabled people.  Europe isn't very accessible, so that makes it tough from the start.  How fit does one need to be to do this particular trip?


----------



## cheer4bison

franandaj said:


> These ABD trips sound like so much fun, but I'm afraid that they wouldn't be accessible for disabled people.  Europe isn't very accessible, so that makes it tough from the start.  How fit does one need to be to do this particular trip?



My family noticed that many of the destinations were clearly NOT accessible for those with physical challenges.  Lots of long walks on uneven cobblestone paths.  I can't count the number of spiral staircases we did.  While in Trendelberg, we did an 8 mile bike ride.  (I was pleased to survive that one!)  There were a number of grandparents on the trip who were keeping up beautifully, but I often wondered if my mom (with persistent knee problems) could have done some of the activities.  In true Disney form, however, the guides are very accommodating.  If someone didn't feel up to the bike ride, they arranged a shopping excursion instead.  But there isn't much they could do about making the castle tours accessible.  American destinations are much more accessible than many of those in Europe.


----------



## Granny

Jill...thanks for the ABD explanation.  I really should have known that one!  Sounds like they have some great trips.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So this is WAY off topic but I figured cat lovers like Muushka and anyone who could just use a good laugh would appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTcz-etqwKg&feature=related



LOLCats!  Ha!  Too funny 



cheer4bison said:


> We didn't get to the Passion Play but one of the families in our tour group did!  They planned an extra day in Munich at the end of the excursion and then hired a car to drive down to Oberammergau.



I think I only have 1 more try for the Passion Plays.  2020 sounds good!  Mr Muush promised me that we would go in 2000, but we realized by 1993 that he was not a airplane person.  

Your trip sounds wonderful.  If you are feeling brave, will you post your report?  I would love to read it.


----------



## DiznyDi

Nice to have you back, *cheer4bison*! So happy to hear you enjoyed your time in Germany. Oberammergau was on our list for this year until DS announced his wedding plans, then Hawaii had preferential status. Hopefully we'll make the Passion Play in 2020.
Would love to read a TR. Thanks for sharing your photos!

*Dory* - isn't your sons wedding this week-end? Tearing your hair out yet?


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  

I finally got my laptop back from the folks in I.T. and am slowly getting back into the groove of things.    I spent part of the afternoon going through the thread and trying to catch any and all trips that were listed within the thread, but only got through pages 4 - 19.  I'll get to read through the rest tomorrow - and then should be able to get page 1 updated and jump back in.  I've missed being on here, and chatting with you all.  I've seen a few things to comment on in my perusal earlier, and can't wait to see what the rest of the pages hold.  

DiznyDi and I are now Facebook friends as well , and so I got to see some lovely pictures of theirs, including a couple from their trip to Hawaii.  That was fun. 

I had a GREAT time at Summer Camp, and this past weekend had another GREAT time with "Ritual" campout for an Scout honor camping society (here in Indiana) where I was intiated into the group, and next month I get to watch my son go through the same kind of weekend and be inducted as well.  I didn't get to go through the Boy Scout program as a youth - but I'm sure loving it as an adult.  It's a lot of fun to get to "be" a boy once more.   

And I'm currently at 53 til I'm back at WDW.   So I can't wait for that.  

More later.


----------



## franandaj

cheer4bison said:


> My family noticed that many of the destinations were clearly NOT accessible for those with physical challenges.  Lots of long walks on uneven cobblestone paths.  I can't count the number of spiral staircases we did.  While in Trendelberg, we did an 8 mile bike ride.  (I was pleased to survive that one!)  There were a number of grandparents on the trip who were keeping up beautifully, but I often wondered if my mom (with persistent knee problems) could have done some of the activities.  In true Disney form, however, the guides are very accommodating.  If someone didn't feel up to the bike ride, they arranged a shopping excursion instead.  But there isn't much they could do about making the castle tours accessible.  American destinations are much more accessible than many of those in Europe.



That's what I was afraid of. When we went to New Zealand 10 years ago we were more mobile and what they called handicapped accessible was laughable.  We'll see what the new knees do for mobility. The first one was replaced yesterday, so we'll have to see how things go! I'd love to do an ABD tour and hopefully we could work things out at least on a US trip.


----------



## wildernessDad

145. The updates will come more infrequently to save page count.


----------



## stopher1

*cheer4bison* - what wonderful pics!  Thanks for sharing.  

My DW and I would love to go on an ABD tour, but at this point she wants to do the Yosemite one or the Yellowstone one, and I'm interested in a European one or the Alaska one... so it'll probably be a while before we're able to come to a conclusion on that.  But we are both interested in the Machu Picchu one, if that's still offered when we're actually ready to do it.  At this point it probably won't be for a few years though, so it will be interesting to see which will be offered at that time.  I have a friend from my DL days who works for ABD.  He does the Northern Cal (Yosemite) trip, as well as the Mediterranean cruise trip (it was Spain previously, but that one isn't on the current roster).


----------



## lisah0711

franandaj said:


> That's what I was afraid of. When we went to New Zealand 10 years ago we were more mobile and what they called handicapped accessible was laughable.  We'll see what the new knees do for mobility. The first one was replaced yesterday, so we'll have to see how things go! I'd love to do an ABD tour and hopefully we could work things out at least on a US trip.



Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> The first one was replaced yesterday, so we'll have to see how things go!



Oh Alison, wow - praying your recovery is good and as quick as possible.


----------



## sleepydog25

stopher1 said:


> *cheer4bison* - what wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My DW and I would love to go on an ABD tour, but at this point she wants to do the Yosemite one or the Yellowstone one, and I'm interested in a European one or the Alaska one... so it'll probably be a while before we're able to come to a conclusion on that. But we are both interested in the Machu Picchu one, if that's still offered when we're actually ready to do it. At this point it probably won't be for a few years though, so it will be interesting to see which will be offered at that time. I have a friend from my DL days who works for ABD. He does the Northern Cal (Yosemite) trip, as well as the Mediterranean cruise trip (it was Spain previously, but that one isn't on the current roster).


Add my thanks for the nice pics.  Also wanted to mention that of your choices above, I'd choose Alaska.  I lived there for four years, and it is one amazing place.  I couldn't stay, and now I can't afford to go back to live, but it will always hold a special place in my memory banks.


----------



## horselover

franandaj said:


> That's what I was afraid of. When we went to New Zealand 10 years ago we were more mobile and what they called handicapped accessible was laughable.  We'll see what the new knees do for mobility. The first one was replaced yesterday, so we'll have to see how things go! I'd love to do an ABD tour and hopefully we could work things out at least on a US trip.



Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## stopher1

sleepydog25 said:


> Add my thanks for the nice pics.  Also wanted to mention that of your choices above, I'd choose Alaska.  I lived there for four years, and it is one amazing place.  I couldn't stay, and now I can't afford to go back to live, but it will always hold a special place in my memory banks.



I've wanted to go to Alaska ever since I was a kid.  Actually for dual reasons.  1) it's just a gorgeous place that needs to be experienced, and 2) my paternal grandparents were teachers all their lives and in retirement would go off and work for several months in various missionary schools around the world, 5-6 mos at a time.  My grandfather died of a massive heart attack while on one of those trips while living in Alaska.  The stories, letters & phonecalls prior to that event were so special, and the various local items they would mail to us were so neat it just always made me want to see it for myself.  Someday I hope to. I'd like to go and see what the town they were living in is like, and just experience it a bit for myself.  They were in Unalakleet, which is on the coast in the Norton Sound, about half up up the state by the Bering Sea. 

My brother and a buddy took a road trip up there several years back starting in Montana and working their way northwest until they reached Fairbanks and its environs.  He had a fabulous time.  And I have a cousin who flies helicopters both there (6 mos) and Hawaii (6 mos) - so it would be great to see him again and get another ride in one of his whirlybirds like I used to when I was a kid.   Lots of reasons really.


----------



## sleepydog25

stopher1 said:


> I've wanted to go to Alaska ever since I was a kid. Actually for dual reasons. 1) it's just a gorgeous place that needs to be experienced, and 2) my paternal grandparents were teachers all their lives and in retirement would go off and work for several months in various missionary schools around the world, 5-6 mos at a time. My grandfather died of a massive heart attack while on one of those trips while living in Alaska. The stories, letters & phonecalls prior to that event were so special, and the various local items they would mail to us were so neat it just always made me want to see it for myself. Someday I hope to. I'd like to go and see what the town they were living in is like, and just experience it a bit for myself. They were in Unalakleet, which is on the coast in the Norton Sound, about half up up the state by the Bering Sea.
> 
> My brother and a buddy took a road trip up there several years back starting in Montana and working their way northwest until they reached Fairbanks and its environs. He had a fabulous time. And I have a cousin who flies helicopters both there (6 mos) and Hawaii (6 mos) - so it would be great to see him again and get another ride in one of his whirlybirds like I used to when I was a kid. Lots of reasons really.


When I stepped off the plane to find a house in Anchorage, I distinctly remember thinking, "this is home."  I wound up in Eagle River, about 10 minutes outside Anchorage. . .a suburb, really.  Superb hikes within a 10-minute drive, many more within half an hour.  In my subdivision, I could walk out of my back fence to a bike/running path that doubled as a cross-country ski trail in the winter.  Anchorage itself has over 120 miles of paved, maintained bike trails that crisscross throughout the city (and one stretch heads out to Eagle River and beyond).  

The cultural events, both local and national touring companies, were superb, and naturally, the cuisine scene in Alaska is exceptional.  My first experience with king crab came there, and there are several microbreweries in the area, too.  And, it's drop dead gorgeous there, even when it's cold, wet, windy, and/or snowy. . .which it often is one or more of those.  lol  You definitely should go given all the ties to the state that you have.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

franandaj said:


> That's what I was afraid of. When we went to New Zealand 10 years ago we were more mobile and what they called handicapped accessible was laughable.  We'll see what the new knees do for mobility. The first one was replaced yesterday, so we'll have to see how things go! I'd love to do an ABD tour and hopefully we could work things out at least on a US trip.



I hope you are back on your feet quickly!!!


So we got some sad news today.  I had told you guys before about DH's cousin having cancer.  Unfortunatly he died this morning.  He had lung cancer and was down to 75 pounds.  Poor guy.  Just glad he went pretty quickly and didn't have to suffer for too long.


----------



## Muushka

franandaj, I hope your recovery is a quick one.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> I hope you are back on your feet quickly!!!
> 
> 
> So we got some sad news today.  I had told you guys before about DH's cousin having cancer.  Unfortunatly he died this morning.  He had lung cancer and was down to 75 pounds.  Poor guy.  Just glad he went pretty quickly and didn't have to suffer for too long.



I am so sorry.


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I hope you are back on your feet quickly!!!
> 
> 
> So we got some sad news today.  I had told you guys before about DH's cousin having cancer.  Unfortunatly he died this morning.  He had lung cancer and was down to 75 pounds.  Poor guy.  Just glad he went pretty quickly and didn't have to suffer for too long.



So sorry about your family's loss DLI


----------



## franandaj

lisah0711 said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery!





stopher1 said:


> Oh Alison, wow - praying your recovery is good and as quick as possible.





horselover said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery!





Disney loving Iowan said:


> I hope you are back on your feet quickly!!!





Muushka said:


> franandaj, I hope your recovery is a quick one.



Thanks for all the well wishes, actually it's my DP who had the knee surgery on Monday, but everything is going quite well and she might even get to come home tomorrow!    All we'll need is to finish the left knee and hopefully she'll be able to go on rides again! 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> So we got some sad news today.  I had told you guys before about DH's cousin having cancer.  Unfortunatly he died this morning.  He had lung cancer and was down to 75 pounds.  Poor guy.  Just glad he went pretty quickly and didn't have to suffer for too long.



So sorry to hear your news.  Cancer is such a devastating disease, it's good that he didn't suffer too long.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jimmytammy

franandaj

Hope you recover quickly.

DLI

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So we got some sad news today.  I had told you guys before about DH's cousin having cancer.  Unfortunatly he died this morning.  He had lung cancer and was down to 75 pounds.  Poor guy.  Just glad he went pretty quickly and didn't have to suffer for too long.



My deepest condolences to you & your family.


----------



## cheer4bison

DLI, I'm so sorry for your loss.  

Franandaj, best of luck on a speedy recovery.  A well-replaced knee can make a big difference in quality of life.  Be sure to follow up with good physical therapy to get the best results out of that replaced joint.


----------



## Granny

*DLI*...my condolences and prayers for you at this challenging time.  I'm glad that at least it was not a prolongued suffering situation.  

*franandaj*...best wishes for your DP's speedy recovery.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I hope you are back on your feet quickly!!!
> 
> 
> So we got some sad news today.  I had told you guys before about DH's cousin having cancer.  Unfortunatly he died this morning.  He had lung cancer and was down to 75 pounds.  Poor guy.  Just glad he went pretty quickly and didn't have to suffer for too long.





franandaj said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes, actually it's my DP who had the knee surgery on Monday, but everything is going quite well and she might even get to come home tomorrow!    All we'll need is to finish the left knee and hopefully she'll be able to go on rides again!
> .



I've got both of you guys on my prayer list.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So we got some sad news today.  I had told you guys before about DH's cousin having cancer.  Unfortunatly he died this morning.  He had lung cancer and was down to 75 pounds.  Poor guy.  Just glad he went pretty quickly and didn't have to suffer for too long.



So sorry to hear of your family's loss DLI.  



franandaj said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes, actually it's my DP who had the knee surgery on Monday, but everything is going quite well and she might even get to come home tomorrow!    All we'll need is to finish the left knee and hopefully she'll be able to go on rides again!



Hoping for a speedy recovery.   We've been thru 4 knee ops for DH.  Next would be a replacement which he really should have done in the first place but he's holding out on it.


----------



## Granny

*Eliza*...I wanted to thank you for the thread you started today about "Can we be honest...".  

I didn't respond on that (looks like it was pretty well covered with comments) but what you absolutely did confirm was that I am glad that I stay away from the other DIS boards besides the DVC ones! 

It also got me to wondering...if my attachment to WL/VWL blinds me to flaws in DVC and Disney.  I don't think so, but I would probably admit that I would let a few things slide at VWL that might irk me more at another resort.  

But as I reflect, I honestly can't remember any real negative on a VWL stay.  Clean rooms, good maintenance, friendly staff....all good.  And in my stays at other DVC resorts we've had some crummy views and such but nothing that I've felt was a shortcoming to my DVC ownership.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> *Eliza*...I wanted to thank you for the thread you started today about "Can we be honest...".
> 
> I didn't respond on that (looks like it was pretty well covered with comments) but what you absolutely did confirm was that I am glad that I stay away from the other DIS boards besides the DVC ones!
> 
> It also got me to wondering...if my attachment to WL/VWL blinds me to flaws in DVC and Disney.  I don't think so, but I would probably admit that I would let a few things slide at VWL that might irk me more at another resort.
> 
> But as I reflect, I honestly can't remember any real negative on a VWL stay.  Clean rooms, good maintenance, friendly staff....all good.  And in my stays at other DVC resorts we've had some crummy views and such but nothing that I've felt was a shortcoming to my DVC ownership.



Purchasing a DVC membership is a tricky affair probably because the tools people should use when making such a financial decision is a bit against the "grain" of Disney's success.

One of the reason Disney (and VWL) is so wildly successful is because it moves most people viscerally.  We describe our disney vacation in terms of things that are deep down important to us.  We use words like "family, memories, once in a life time and magical" to describe our days.  I've seen moms literally cry when their dressed up princess daughters meet Cinderalla for the first time.

People describe their favorite resorts in terms and adjectives that basically we simply do not use for your basic Hilton.  

Unfortunately "visceral/emotion" investments are the ones that are the hardest to quantify to some one who may be thinking of purchasing and many times sounds like we've been snorting pixie dust, unable to see the forest for the trees.

Ironically I think our attachment to WL and the world itself probably works more in our favor.   I've been knocking the restaurants quality since our last trip, yet I would never describe the vacation as any thing less than perfect and it's absolutely killing my crew that we won't be back until next August.    I'd like to think it's not because I've been blinded by the flaw but maybe it's more that the one "flaw" was not enough to keep me from the true purpose of a vacation.  Quality time with my love ones, no stress and a break from every day life.


----------



## wildernessDad

VWL is not a place, it's a state of mind.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> *Eliza*...I wanted to thank you for the thread you started today about "Can we be honest...".
> 
> I didn't respond on that (looks like it was pretty well covered with comments) but what you absolutely did confirm was that I am glad that I stay away from the other DIS boards besides the DVC ones!
> *
> It also got me to wondering...if my attachment to WL/VWL blinds me to flaws* in DVC and Disney.  I don't think so, but I would probably admit that I would let a few things slide at VWL that might irk me more at another resort.
> 
> But as I reflect, I honestly can't remember any real negative on a VWL stay.  Clean rooms, good maintenance, friendly staff....all good.  And in my stays at other DVC resorts we've had some crummy views and such but nothing that I've felt was a shortcoming to my DVC ownership.



Just blinded for that flaw-ful couch at VWL!!!


----------



## blossomz

Let's here it for our Eliza!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers.  I sure appreciate it.  

I have a confession to make.  I love the Lodge but that isn't the main reason I come to this thread.  The main reason is because of you guys. You are all so wonderful.  I really appreciate all of you.  You are truly my groupie family and I care very much for all of you.  Thank you for always being so supportive of everyone.   

Groupies rock!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Right back at you!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thoughts and prayers to you *DLI* during this difficult time. Cancer is an ugly illness that leaves such turmoil in its path. 

*franandaj* hope the healing process goes quickly and your new knee(s) are as good as new in no time. Along with Kathy's husband, I'm another one that has knee replacement in my future. We'll have to start a new thread: _New-knees Groupies_. 

*Muush*: _flaw-ful_ couch?!  Too funny

Kudos *Eliza*! Being able to put your emotions into words is truly a gift.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Unfortunately "visceral/emotion" investments are the ones that are the hardest to quantify to some one who may be thinking of purchasing and many times sounds like we've been snorting pixie dust, unable to see the forest for the trees.



*Eliza*...your entire post was beautifully written and well thought out, but I think the gist of what you were getting at with your poll thread is summarized well with the above excerpt.  

Except we, of course, tend to be snorting Moose Dust.  But that's a different issue altogether. 

We first visited WDW in 1998 as a family with my 9 and 7 year old daughters.   We stayed in Wilderness Lodge and got a room with bunk beds.  The whole experience was such a great family time that I knew we would be coming back again.

But I never thought we'd be able to come back so often, and stay mostly in on-site 2 Bedroom suites.  That just wasn't something I ever thought would be in my financial grasp.  And the years of DVC trips that we've taken are frankly some of the best memories we have.

So yes, I agree that I can't rationalize DVC or even WDW based on number crunching.  As you said a few years ago, WL just sings to our souls.  I wish more things in this world had that kind of magic.  



*Muush*...don't think that I didn't see you taking more shots at that nice VWL couch.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> One of the reason Disney (and VWL) is so wildly successful is because it moves most people viscerally.  We describe our disney vacation in terms of things that are deep down important to us.  We use words like "family, memories, once in a life time and magical" to describe our days.  I've seen moms literally cry when their dressed up princess daughters meet Cinderalla for the first time.
> 
> People describe their favorite resorts in terms and adjectives that basically we simply do not use for your basic Hilton.
> 
> Unfortunately "visceral/emotion" investments are the ones that are the hardest to quantify to some one who may be thinking of purchasing and many times sounds like we've been snorting pixie dust, unable to see the forest for the trees.
> 
> Ironically I think our attachment to WL and the world itself probably works more in our favor.   I've been knocking the restaurants quality since our last trip, yet I would never describe the vacation as any thing less than perfect and it's absolutely killing my crew that we won't be back until next August.    I'd like to think it's not because I've been blinded by the flaw but maybe it's more that the one "flaw" was not enough to keep me from the true purpose of a vacation.  Quality time with my love ones, no stress and a break from every day life.



Perfectly stated as always Eliza!




Granny said:


> So yes, I agree that I can't rationalize DVC or even WDW based on number crunching.  As you said a few years ago, WL just sings to our souls.  I wish more things in this world had that kind of magic.



Well said too Granny!  




Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers.  I sure appreciate it.
> 
> I have a confession to make.  I love the Lodge but that isn't the main reason I come to this thread.  The main reason is because of you guys. You are all so wonderful.  I really appreciate all of you.  You are truly my groupie family and I care very much for all of you.  Thank you for always being so supportive of everyone.
> 
> Groupies rock!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> *Eliza*...your entire post was beautifully written and well thought out, but I think the gist of what you were getting at with your poll thread is summarized well with the above excerpt.
> *
> Except we, of course, tend to be snorting Moose Dust.*  But that's a different issue altogether.
> 
> We first visited WDW in 1998 as a family with my 9 and 7 year old daughters.   We stayed in Wilderness Lodge and got a room with bunk beds.  The whole experience was such a great family time that I knew we would be coming back again.
> 
> But I never thought we'd be able to come back so often, and stay mostly in on-site 2 Bedroom suites.  That just wasn't something I ever thought would be in my financial grasp.  And the years of DVC trips that we've taken are frankly some of the best memories we have.
> 
> So yes, I agree that I can't rationalize DVC or even WDW based on number crunching.  As you said a few years ago, WL just sings to our souls.  I wish more things in this world had that kind of magic.
> 
> 
> 
> *Muush*...don't think that I didn't see you taking more shots at that nice VWL couch.



*HA!  Where is the Tag Fairy when you need him/her???????????

Granny snorts Moose Dust!!!

AND he is an ugly couch defender!!!!*

PS Everyone knows I'm joking 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers.  I sure appreciate it.
> 
> I have a confession to make.  I love the Lodge but that isn't the main reason I come to this thread.  The main reason is because of you guys. You are all so wonderful.  I really appreciate all of you.  You are truly my groupie family and I care very much for all of you.  Thank you for always being so supportive of everyone.
> 
> Groupies rock!!!!



I make the same confession


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I hope you are back on your feet quickly!!!
> 
> 
> So we got some sad news today.  I had told you guys before about DH's cousin having cancer.  Unfortunatly he died this morning.  He had lung cancer and was down to 75 pounds.  Poor guy.  Just glad he went pretty quickly and didn't have to suffer for too long.



Sorry for your loss.  I've been down that road with my grandpa having lung cancer and I don't wish that trip on anyone.   It's a horrible way to go.


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes, actually it's my DP who had the knee surgery on Monday, but everything is going quite well and she might even get to come home tomorrow!    All we'll need is to finish the left knee and hopefully she'll be able to go on rides again!



DP?  Dear partner?

My mom had her right knee replaced several years ago and it made a huge difference for her in pain level.  The surgery itself isn't the hard part, it is the rehab that comes after the surgery.  Mom needs her left knee replaced, too, but keeps putting it off as now she knows what is coming.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> I make the same confession



Me, too!

I'm still unemployed and probably spend WAY too much time here, but it keeps my spirits up.   It will be 9 months at the end of July since I had a job.  I"m actually getting WAY too used to being retired.  I figure the good thing that has come out of this unemployment is all the time I've been able to spend with my husband and the critters at home.  We really do well together and I know we won't have any trouble being together so much when I actually can retire!  

Our dog is 15+ years old and is actually doing pretty well these days.  I know she is here on borrowed time so I enjoy spending time with her while I can.  My oldest cat is 11 and we just found out she is diabetic.  Gave her her first shot of insulin at home this morning so now I'm able to watch her and see that she is okay.   Anyone else have diabetic pets?  I'm wondering if there is anything ahead of me with this that I should know about now.   So far, so good.  She sits really well for getting her shot.  MUCH better than she does with pills (which usually get spit back at me 3 or 4 times before I get them down her throat!)  The only reall issue I can think of so far (besides the additional expense of having a diabetic cat needing treatment) is that it won't be as easy to leave her for our traveling trips  No more letting the cats home for a long weekend with extra food and water.  Now someone has to be here twice each day to give the cat her insulin shot.


----------



## Muushka

My condolences on the diabetic cat.  My Loretta (who is 10 now, but has had it for 4 years) is a diabetic.  Like your kitty, she is terrible with pills, wonderful with insulin.  Right now I have another cat with diabetes who I am taking care of for a friend who returned to Taiwan for 2 months.  So lucky me, I have 2 very sweet kitties to take care of (pun intended).  Brandon (the guest) is TERRIBLE about the insulin shots.  I keep telling him to watch to see what Loretta does, but he refuses to act like a girl.

Like you, I used to leave my cats on auto-pilot when we went away.  My neighbor could come over, but it wasn't necessary.  Now that Loretta needs insulin, she comes every day.  My vet (who is not a militant medical care type-in other words, he lets you know when you can break the rules) said that if it is not for extended periods (like a month), cats who are usually getting 2 shots a day will do all right with 1 shot a day.  We have pushed this to 2 week periods and she has been fine.  But it will depend on what type of insulin your cat receives.  My cats are on Vetsulin (which will be pulled off the market one of these days because of expiration problems, but so far so good).

My only caution is to watch for hypoglycemia.  Loretta has had about 5 incidents so far and the first one was very scary.  Now that I know what to look for and how to treat, it is no big deal.  She typically lets out a very loud MEOW.  Then she bobs her head up and down and sniffs a lot.  My vet is a mobile one, so to get treatment stat is difficult, so I treated her myself.  I shot some maple syrup into her mouth, confined her (I actually put her in the bath tub, it is safer for her there), fed her normal food and let her rest.  She does fine now.  I usually withhold her next shot.  Your vet probably would require a visit, which would be great and much easier on you, but probably costly.

Good luck!

PS as I re-read my post I must correct something.  About the 1 shot a day for prolonged periods.  My vet said it was all right to do it for several days, not a month.  I think I pushed it to 2 weeks and not sure if that is a bad thing or not.  I know my cat functions fine with high blood sugar (humans not quite as good).  When she was initially diagnosed it was 580.  I am probably pushing my luck having her go for 2 weeks (this is rare) with 1 shot a day.  But my neighbor is so busy I hate making her give her 2 shots a day.  In other words, I may be considered a bad cat-mom.


----------



## Muushka

*Birthday Alert!! Birthday Alert!!  deebits !!!!

Tomorrow is Deebits' birthday!

Happy Birthday deebits AKA Deirdre!!!!*​

​


----------



## wildernessDad

DLI, sorry to hear about the passing of your DH's cousin.

franandaj, glad your DP's knee surgery went well.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> *HA!  Where is the Tag Fairy when you need him/her???????????
> 
> Granny snorts Moose Dust!!!
> 
> AND he is an ugly couch defender!!!!*
> 
> PS Everyone knows I'm joking



I think the Tag Fairy has done plenty already...I like my tag a lot but most of all let's not forget that the Tag Fairy was the one who designed our Groupie logo and got all the other resort owners jealous to get their own.  

Ugly couch defender?  Never!  Haven't seen an ugly couch that I needed to defend.  I was glad to see the black & white checked chair go but the couch has always been just lovely.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> I think the Tag Fairy has done plenty already...I like my tag a lot but most of all let's not forget that the Tag Fairy was the one who designed our Groupie logo and got all the other resort owners jealous to get their own.
> 
> Ugly couch defender?  Never!  Haven't seen an ugly couch that I needed to defend.  I was glad to see the black & white checked chair go but the couch has always been just lovely.



OK, I agree (NOT about the couch, believe me) the TF has been very kind to us.  And notice, our tag is the only one (well, the one he/she bestowed on us originally) that says Groupies!


----------



## Gowahoowa

For sure....



wildernessDad said:


> VWL is not a place, it's a state of mind.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> Me, too!
> 
> 
> Our dog is 15+ years old and is actually doing pretty well these days.  I know she is here on borrowed time so I enjoy spending time with her while I can.  My oldest cat is 11 and we just found out she is diabetic.  Gave her her first shot of insulin at home this morning so now I'm able to watch her and see that she is okay.   Anyone else have diabetic pets?  I'm wondering if there is anything ahead of me with this that I should know about now.   So far, so good.  She sits really well for getting her shot.  MUCH better than she does with pills (which usually get spit back at me 3 or 4 times before I get them down her throat!)  The only reall issue I can think of so far (besides the additional expense of having a diabetic cat needing treatment) is that it won't be as easy to leave her for our traveling trips  No more letting the cats home for a long weekend with extra food and water.  Now someone has to be here twice each day to give the cat her insulin shot.



Hope everything will be okay with your furbabies!!!!


Happy birthday Deebits!!!!


----------



## horselover

Just wanted to say ala WD - I'll be at Disney in 27 days!!!           I so wish it was at the Lodge, but you can't have everything.  On the plus side after this trip I'll be close to my goal of trying all the WDW DVCs.  The only one left will be BLT.   Still longing for our Lodge though.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> DP?  Dear partner?
> 
> My mom had her right knee replaced several years ago and it made a huge difference for her in pain level.  The surgery itself isn't the hard part, it is the rehab that comes after the surgery.  Mom needs her left knee replaced, too, but keeps putting it off as now she knows what is coming.



Disney Partner, just like Disney Wife or Disney Husband.

We're planning for November for the left knee, save on paying the deductable if we did it in 2011.


----------



## twinklebug

To everyone: I apologize for the delayed pics. The card I chose to use for my camera hadn't been formatted and required the camera's software & cable to retrieve it. 







Disney loving Iowan said:


> So we got some sad news today.  I had told you guys before about DH's cousin having cancer.  Unfortunately he died this morning.  He had lung cancer and was down to 75 pounds.  Poor guy.  Just glad he went pretty quickly and didn't have to suffer for too long.



 I'm so sorry. Dedicated to your husband's cousin, and to all loved ones of the VWL groupies who have passed:




​


Inkmahm said:


> Our dog is 15+ years old and is actually doing pretty well these days.  I know she is here on borrowed time so I enjoy spending time with her while I can.  My oldest cat is 11 and we just found out she is diabetic.  Gave her her first shot of insulin at home this morning so now I'm able to watch her and see that she is okay.   Anyone else have diabetic pets?  I'm wondering if there is anything ahead of me with this that I should know about now.   So far, so good.  She sits really well for getting her shot.  MUCH better than she does with pills (which usually get spit back at me 3 or 4 times before I get them down her throat!)  The only real issue I can think of so far (besides the additional expense of having a diabetic cat needing treatment) is that it won't be as easy to leave her for our traveling trips  No more letting the cats home for a long weekend with extra food and water.  Now someone has to be here twice each day to give the cat her insulin shot.




My pet sitter checks on many pets that require medicines and shots. She's pretty reasonable too. I'm sure you have great folk in the area who will do the same if you must get away 

BTW - I had a collie as a child who had perfected peeling the cheese off of a pill, eating the cheese and spitting out the pill. Simply amazing as he just swallowed everything else whole.


----------



## twinklebug

I don't want to inundate everyone with a ton of pics, so just a few more for tonight:


I call this "Backside of Mickey", or, "The Path Home" (we were just inside the side door here: very convenient!)​



More of the same:​



And again: (the kids were SO excited to pose, hehe)​



Seems to go with the above, and who doesn't like heading off to the parks   :​



​


----------



## twinklebug

Quick question groupies:

As we were waiting for Magical Express to pick us up, I noticed a Lynx bus loop through the bus stops. They've very hard to mistake for anything else with the bright colors and Lynx written on it. Have they picked up a stop at WL?


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug

Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday deebits!   


 *AND*


 Happy 55th Disneyland!!


----------



## eliza61

*Happy birthday deebits*

  Have a magical day.


  Add me to the Chondroitin-Glucosamine chapter of the groupies.  Had orthoscopic surgery on the knee in '08 so I'm popping that and calcium like mad trying to keep arthritis at bay.

*Franadj,* good wishes for a succesful surgery

Twinklebug, love, love the pictures


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> My condolences on the diabetic cat.  My Loretta (who is 10 now, but has had it for 4 years) is a diabetic.  Like your kitty, she is terrible with pills, wonderful with insulin.  Right now I have another cat with diabetes who I am taking care of for a friend who returned to Taiwan for 2 months.  So lucky me, I have 2 very sweet kitties to take care of (pun intended).  Brandon (the guest) is TERRIBLE about the insulin shots.  I keep telling him to watch to see what Loretta does, but he refuses to act like a girl.
> 
> Like you, I used to leave my cats on auto-pilot when we went away.  My neighbor could come over, but it wasn't necessary.  Now that Loretta needs insulin, she comes every day.  My vet (who is not a militant medical care type-in other words, he lets you know when you can break the rules) said that if it is not for extended periods (like a month), cats who are usually getting 2 shots a day will do all right with 1 shot a day.  We have pushed this to 2 week periods and she has been fine.  But it will depend on what type of insulin your cat receives.  My cats are on Vetsulin (which will be pulled off the market one of these days because of expiration problems, but so far so good).
> 
> My only caution is to watch for hypoglycemia.  Loretta has had about 5 incidents so far and the first one was very scary.  Now that I know what to look for and how to treat, it is no big deal.  She typically lets out a very loud MEOW.  Then she bobs her head up and down and sniffs a lot.  My vet is a mobile one, so to get treatment stat is difficult, so I treated her myself.  I shot some maple syrup into her mouth, confined her (I actually put her in the bath tub, it is safer for her there), fed her normal food and let her rest.  She does fine now.  I usually withhold her next shot.  Your vet probably would require a visit, which would be great and much easier on you, but probably costly.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> PS as I re-read my post I must correct something.  About the 1 shot a day for prolonged periods.  My vet said it was all right to do it for several days, not a month.  I think I pushed it to 2 weeks and not sure if that is a bad thing or not.  I know my cat functions fine with high blood sugar (humans not quite as good).  When she was initially diagnosed it was 580.  I am probably pushing my luck having her go for 2 weeks (this is rare) with 1 shot a day.  But my neighbor is so busy I hate making her give her 2 shots a day.  In other words, I may be considered a bad cat-mom.



Thank you!!!   Cheyenne was 593.   She is doing very well with the insulin shots.  Doesn't make a peep so I don't think they hurt her at all.   I'm very grateful for that.

My vet is much like yours.  He told me high sugar won't kill her but really low sugar will.  So I"m being good and watching her closely while we figure out her dosage.  She is also on Vetsilun so I'd like to hear more about expiration problems...???    Anyway, I'll have to ask him about the weekends.  Maybe I can let the cats at home and only have Cheyenne get one shot each day if she is only home alone for really 2 days.  I generally leave Sat morning and I"m home Monday mid day so she'd only miss 2 shots, maybe 3.

I"m familiar with low blood sugar in humans because we have a relative who is a brittle diabetic.  We fish with him and it is very scary to be in a boat with him driving when he has an episode.  All of us carry sugar tablets to give him when he has an episode of low sugar.  The vet told me to get corn syrup to keep at home for cheyenne to put on her tongue if she does have an episode.  I also have the number for a 24 hour vet service (about a 15 minute drive from my home) where I am supposed to take her if it happens.  I probably would take her the first time at least until I better know how to deal with it.  Thank you for letting me know your cat's symptoms!  I was expecting to watch for Cheyenne just being unresponsive.

Time to go fight her to get her antibiotic pill in.  Last night I got her to take it with one try.  Yay!


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> Disney Partner, just like Disney Wife or Disney Husband.
> 
> We're planning for November for the left knee, save on paying the deductable if we did it in 2011.



Smart approach!  Last year my DH hit the max out of pocket for the year after being in the hospital in April.   For the rest of the year I kept reminding him that he should go to the doctor when he was sick because it was free to us in any case, so he had no excuse not to go!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Just wanted to say Happy Saturday groupies.  Haven't been able to visit here the last few weeks.  Will try to catch back up tomorrow.

Today is the big day!  My son will be married at 2:00 and tomorrow he'll be checking into the Boardwalk Villas!  I'm so excited!!!  And relieved that the rehearsal dinner was a big success and is finished!

Have a great weekend.

Hugs to all!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I don't want to inundate everyone with a ton of pics, so just a few more for tonight:


Please inundate us!!!!!   Love the pics!!!  Thanks TB!!!



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Just wanted to say Happy Saturday groupies.  Haven't been able to visit here the last few weeks.  Will try to catch back up tomorrow.
> 
> Today is the big day!  My son will be married at 2:00 and tomorrow he'll be checking into the Boardwalk Villas!  I'm so excited!!!  And relieved that the rehearsal dinner was a big success and is finished!
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Hugs to all!



Woo Hoo Dory!!!!  Hope you have a wonderful day!  Congrats to you, your son and DIL!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday deebits!!*


----------



## horselover

Dory - I know you're at the wedding now but just wanted to say very best wishes to your son & now DIL.  I hope the wedding was wonderful.  Pics please!

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEEBITS!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Before we checked into VWL we spent 2 nights at BLT, sort of a test run. I was determined to hate it. Turned out, it wasn't so bad. In fact dare I say, I really enjoyed it. Nothing like VWL or AKV, but I do think we'll return.

View to the Hard right:​



... and our perfect view straight out:​


----------



## twinklebug

The next few pics are from checking in at the Lodge. Our room wasn't ready until 4ish and I had a bag I didn't want to check with bell services, so we played homeless for some time and camped out. I was fiddling with my camera settings the entire time attempting to get a simple point and shoot to grab some detail in the Lodge. As you can tell, it's not so easy!






A couple of bored kids texting "I see you" stalker messages to their mom





I like the whale in the totem pole. For some reason I never took my eyes off the higher totems before. I think it's just because the Lobby is designed to pull our eyes upward. Ah ha! That explains all the neck aches I've had over the years after sitting in the lobby (true).





I did mention we were waiting for awhile didn't I?


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday deebits!*

Today was your big day *Dory*! Thinking about you and all the beautiful memories you made today! 

Thanks *Twinklebug* for the pictures! Ahh to be at the Lodge!  Though I'd settle to be back in Hawaii.....

*Eliza*, have you gone the hyalgen/synvisc injection route yet? I have found the injections to be very helpful in keeping me mobile and replacement surgery at bay.


----------



## blossomz

Happy birthday to you debits!

Love those lodge pics!


----------



## stopher1

Great pics twinklebug!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks for the great pictures, Twinklebug.  Seeing lovely images like yours is the next best thing to being there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Still loving the pics twinklebug!!

I took kids to see The Sorcerers Apprentice last night.  It was really good.  I believe it will be a sleeper Disney hit.  They really didnt build it up as much as others.  And I wonder if they didnt do so for a reason, to seperate itself from the original.  There was really only 2 references to the original, and one came after the credits.  But it was well made, lots of special effects.  Nick Cage did a really good job.  He and Johnny Depp seem to have found a good fit at Disney.


----------



## Gowahoowa

We have a small add-on at BLT so that we can do MK view every other year or so. We do like it there. But, it is not our beloved Lodge! We are arriving in WDW in less than a month. We are staying 2 nights at Kidani before a week at the Lodge. Can't wait!!



twinklebug said:


> Before we checked into VWL we spent 2 nights at BLT, sort of a test run. I was determined to hate it. Turned out, it wasn't so bad. In fact dare I say, I really enjoyed it. Nothing like VWL or AKV, but I do think we'll return.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Still loving the pics twinklebug!!
> 
> I took kids to see The Sorcerers Apprentice last night.  It was really good.  I believe it will be a sleeper Disney hit.  They really didnt build it up as much as others.  And I wonder if they didnt do so for a reason, to seperate itself from the original.  There was really only 2 references to the original, and one came after the credits.  But it was well made, lots of special effects.  Nick Cage did a really good job.  He and Johnny Depp seem to have found a good fit at Disney.



I'd like to see this movie as well.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies
Just back from a week in the White Mountains of New Hampshire
and look who I found hanging around the lobby of the Mount Washington Hotel






and look at this guy! I guess we're not the only ones with a Moose Mascot






Hope all is well ....now off to catch up


----------



## bobbiwoz

I like your pictures, twinklebug and tea pot!


----------



## cheer4bison

I agree with JT!  The Sorcerer's Apprentice was an excellent movie.  If you like adventure flicks, this is a must see.


----------



## Muushka

Gowahoowa said:


> We have a small add-on at BLT so that we can do MK view every other year or so. We do like it there. But, it is not our beloved Lodge! We are arriving in WDW in less than a month. We are staying 2 nights at Kidani before a week at the Lodge. Can't wait!!


Spoken like a true Groupie!!!

TP, that Moose in stripes in front of the PD was a hoot and a half!  I have always wanted to stay at the hotel. 

Twinklebug, love those pictures.

I went swimming in a lake yesterday.  First time in 24 years!  I love lakes.  Maybe that is VWL's greatest draw for me?


----------



## eliza61

Happy National Ice cream day.

Here a few creamoscopes.

If you like
Chocolate chip

As a chocolate chip lover, you are competitive and accomplished; no victory is sweet without a little hard work. Although you are competent and ambitious in love and work, you are generous with your time and money, never taking your blessings for granted. Your captivating personality makes you a shining star in social situations. 

Romantic Compatibility: You are most romantically compatible with those who prefer Butter Pecan or Double Chocolate Chunk    


Strawberry 
A love for strawberry reveals a thoughtful, logical person who carefully weighs each option before making decisions. More a follower than a leader, you are content and effective working behind the scenes and out of the limelight. In relationships, you are often characterized as shy and reserved. Although you don’t fall head-over-heels in love at first sight, once you commit to a relationship, you are loyal and supportive. 

Romantic Compatibility: You are most compatible with those who prefer Strawberry, Rocky Road, Mint Chocolate Chip and Vanilla.  


Rocky Road 

If you opt for the rich, indulgent taste of Rocky Road, you tend to be a balanced mixture of charm and practicality. While you are outgoing and engaging in social situations, in the business world you tend to be more aggressive and goal-oriented. You enjoy being catered to, and appreciate the finer things in life. You are very sensitive to minor slights and respond best to encouragement rather than criticism. 

Romantic Compatibility: You are most compatible with other Rocky Road fans.    


Vanilla 

There is nothing plain about Vanilla. In fact, if you love Vanilla, you are actually a colorful, dramatic risk taker who relies more on intuition than logic. Emotionally expressive and idealistic, you tend to set high goals for yourself, and push yourself to meet and exceed them. On the romantic front, you tend to rely on secure romantic relationships that fulfill your emotional needs while working toward future objectives. 

Romantic Compatibility: You are most romantically compatible with those who prefer Rocky Road. 

Double Chocolate Chunk 

If you love Double Chocolate Chunk, you tend to be lively, creative and dramatic. Always the life of the party, you charm everyone you meet with your enthusiasm and sense of style. You enjoy being in the spotlight and prefer to be in the company of friends rather than left alone to reflect on life. You prefer passion and excitement in your romantic relationships, and require a lot of attention from your mate. 

Romantic Compatibility: You are most romantically compatible with those who prefer Butter Pecan or Chocolate Chip.    


Mint Chocolate Chip 

As a Mint Chocolate Chip lover, you tend to be ambitious and confident… yet a little skeptical about life. You are a realist who prepares for the future, needing a solid plan to feel secure. While your stubbornness is a business asset, it can add a challenging element to your relationships. Nonetheless, your loyalty, honesty and dependability create lasting friendships and close family ties. 

Romantic Compatibility: You are most compatible with other Mint Chocolate Chip lovers.


Main street Bakery makes a Toll house ice cream sandwich that is yummy.


----------



## ransom

jimmytammy said:


> Still loving the pics twinklebug!!
> 
> I took kids to see The Sorcerers Apprentice last night.  It was really good.  I believe it will be a sleeper Disney hit.  They really didnt build it up as much as others.  And I wonder if they didnt do so for a reason, to seperate itself from the original.  There was really only 2 references to the original, and one came after the credits.  But it was well made, lots of special effects.  Nick Cage did a really good job.  He and Johnny Depp seem to have found a good fit at Disney.



We saw it last night, too. It was good!  What you'd expect from Bruckheimer, Turtletaub, and Cage.  Good action, nice effects, and decent acting.  Plus a story that pulls you along.  No, it wasn't a perfect movie, but hey, it's a summer flick!  I just don't see why so many critics have panned it.


----------



## blossomz

Yum Eliza...now I'm going to have to out for ice cream!


----------



## Granny

*twinklebug*...great pix!  Thanks for sharing. 






jimmytammy said:


> Still loving the pics twinklebug!!
> 
> I took kids to see The Sorcerers Apprentice last night.  It was really good.  I believe it will be a sleeper Disney hit.  They really didnt build it up as much as others.  And I wonder if they didnt do so for a reason, to seperate itself from the original.  There was really only 2 references to the original, and one came after the credits.  But it was well made, lots of special effects.  Nick Cage did a really good job.  He and Johnny Depp seem to have found a good fit at Disney.



*Jimmy*...I'm glad to hear good things about this.  I want to see it too.  The critics have certainly not been kind to the movie, which generally means I'll really like it.  Sometimes I wonder who decided that critics know what they're talking about.


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


>



I wonder what the visiting days are for our fellow Groupie there.


----------



## ilovepooh

Love the VWL!!! So sorry we won't be there this summer as we're adding a new addition to our family!! We will definitely be there next summer though!! Love, Love, Love VWL!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Oh no, it looks like my past has caught up to me.    Yes, I was arrested and put in the stripes as shown above.


That must have been in your wilder days, Granny.


----------



## jimmytammy

ilovepooh said:


> Love the VWL!!! So sorry we won't be there this summer as we're adding a new addition to our family!! We will definitely be there next summer though!! Love, Love, Love VWL!!!!



Congrats on the new addition!!  VWL will still be there, waiting for you.


----------



## Granny

ilovepooh said:


> Love the VWL!!! So sorry we won't be there this summer as we're adding a new addition to our family!! We will definitely be there next summer though!! Love, Love, Love VWL!!!!



Sounds like you've come to the right place.  No one here but us VWL lovers! 

Congratulations on your addition to your family.  Sounds like another Groupie is on the way!!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> That must have been in your wilder days, Granny.



Okay, I'm not sure what came over me today.  Tell you what, Jimmy.  I'll edit my post and you can delete out of yours and we'll call it a crazy passing episode of bad taste!


----------



## twinklebug

Rocker anyone?











Too fuzzy & dark to love so I played, my apologies for the neon green:


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Okay, I'm not sure what came over me today.  Tell you what, Jimmy.  I'll edit my post and you can delete out of yours and we'll call it a crazy passing episode of bad taste!



It happens to all of us at one time or another, Granny.  All is forgiven.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*twinklebug* - Just when I was settling down in the office for serious work . . . . and Rockers attack!

Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Rocker anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too fuzzy & dark to love so I played, my apologies for the neon green:



Got my WL going, rocking along to the sounds and sights of all that is VWL.  Thanks twinklebug!!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Happy National Ice cream day.
> 
> Here a few creamoscopes.
> 
> If you like
> Chocolate chip
> 
> As a chocolate chip lover, you are competitive and accomplished; no victory is sweet without a little hard work. Although you are competent and ambitious in love and work, you are generous with your time and money, never taking your blessings for granted. Your captivating personality makes you a shining star in social situations.
> 
> Romantic Compatibility: You are most romantically compatible with those who prefer Butter Pecan or Double Chocolate Chunk
> 
> 
> Strawberry
> A love for strawberry reveals a thoughtful, logical person who carefully weighs each option before making decisions. More a follower than a leader, you are content and effective working behind the scenes and out of the limelight. In relationships, you are often characterized as shy and reserved. Although you dont fall head-over-heels in love at first sight, once you commit to a relationship, you are loyal and supportive.
> 
> Romantic Compatibility: You are most compatible with those who prefer Strawberry, Rocky Road, Mint Chocolate Chip and Vanilla.
> 
> 
> Rocky Road
> 
> If you opt for the rich, indulgent taste of Rocky Road, you tend to be a balanced mixture of charm and practicality. While you are outgoing and engaging in social situations, in the business world you tend to be more aggressive and goal-oriented. You enjoy being catered to, and appreciate the finer things in life. You are very sensitive to minor slights and respond best to encouragement rather than criticism.
> 
> Romantic Compatibility: You are most compatible with other Rocky Road fans.
> 
> 
> Vanilla
> 
> There is nothing plain about Vanilla. In fact, if you love Vanilla, you are actually a colorful, dramatic risk taker who relies more on intuition than logic. Emotionally expressive and idealistic, you tend to set high goals for yourself, and push yourself to meet and exceed them. On the romantic front, you tend to rely on secure romantic relationships that fulfill your emotional needs while working toward future objectives.
> 
> Romantic Compatibility: You are most romantically compatible with those who prefer Rocky Road.
> 
> Double Chocolate Chunk
> 
> If you love Double Chocolate Chunk, you tend to be lively, creative and dramatic. Always the life of the party, you charm everyone you meet with your enthusiasm and sense of style. You enjoy being in the spotlight and prefer to be in the company of friends rather than left alone to reflect on life. You prefer passion and excitement in your romantic relationships, and require a lot of attention from your mate.
> 
> Romantic Compatibility: You are most romantically compatible with those who prefer Butter Pecan or Chocolate Chip.
> 
> 
> Mint Chocolate Chip
> 
> As a Mint Chocolate Chip lover, you tend to be ambitious and confident yet a little skeptical about life. You are a realist who prepares for the future, needing a solid plan to feel secure. While your stubbornness is a business asset, it can add a challenging element to your relationships. Nonetheless, your loyalty, honesty and dependability create lasting friendships and close family ties.
> 
> Romantic Compatibility: You are most compatible with other Mint Chocolate Chip lovers.
> 
> 
> Main street Bakery makes a Toll house ice cream sandwich that is yummy.



Eliza
Peanut Butter and Chocolate is my fav all time flavor.  Any thoughts on that one?  Though Ghiradellis Mint Choc Chip runs a close 2nd


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Okay, I'm not sure what came over me today.  Tell you what, Jimmy.  I'll edit my post and you can delete out of yours and we'll call it a crazy passing episode of bad taste!



Bad taste?  You?  never!!  Here I was all ready to admit to probably being in the next cell.  
  I'm sure even our Moose buddy with the strips was probably just being a little salty.  Hey, how bad could his crime have been, he was hanging outside probably just paroled.
Anyhoo, every once in a while it's a bit funny to play on the PG-13 side of life.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Bad taste?  You?  never!!  Here I was all ready to admit to probably being in the next cell.
> I'm sure even our Moose buddy with the strips was probably just being a little salty.  Hey, how bad could his crime have been, he was hanging outside probably just paroled.
> Anyhoo, every once in a while it's a bit funny to play on the PG-13 side of life.



I appreciate your words of understanding and support.  Still, upon reflection my original post just didn't sit well with me.

*twinklebug*...I'm ready for one of those rockers!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Granny.  In Groupies' eyes, another Groupie could never do wrong .
Isn't that why we all love to come to this thread?

PS I don't know what you are talking about!


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, I know what I'm talking about!  140 days to go!  Woo hoo!

I talked with my granddaughter yesterday.  She informed me that she wants to ride Nemo and Dumbo.  I of course will comply.

She also likes Triceratops Spin and since my son loves Primeval Whirl, we should be parked at DinoLand USA for quite some time during our visit to AK.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Well, I know what I'm talking about!  140 days to go!  Woo hoo!
> 
> I talked with my granddaughter yesterday.  She informed me that she wants to ride Nemo and Dumbo.  I of course will comply.
> 
> She also likes Triceratops Spin and since my son loves Primeval Whirl, we should be parked at DinoLand USA for quite some time during our visit to AK.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> She also likes Triceratops Spin and since my son loves Primeval Whirl, we should be parked at DinoLand USA for quite some time during our visit to AK.



I'm glad you don't have a summer trip planned that way...we find Dinoland to be brutally hot with all the pavement and lack of shade! 




			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> PS I don't know what you are talking about!



Trust me, you didn't miss anything.  Just an off-color reference.  As Eliza said, it was PG-13 type of thing (or maybe G the way they rate things these days ) but it just wasn't something I wanted out there.  

Jimmy...thanks again for deleting.


----------



## Muushka

This is a fun site for adult beverages.  Recipes too!
http://partythroughtheparks.squarespace.com/liquor-stores/

including 





> Grand Marnier & Grey Goose Orange Slush
> 
> * 1 part Grand Marnier, 1 part Grey Goose Vodka, 2 parts sweet and sour mix, 1 part simple syrup. Blend with ice to create your frozen cocktail. Sorry, you'll have to add orange food coloring if you want it orange, just like they do at Epcot.


----------



## jimmytammy

You are welcome Granny.  Look, anybody that knows you as we do, and I personally met you and can vouch for your character, knows you are a standup guy with all the best intentions.  I doubt anyone looked down upon you as what was intended to be funny, and no intention of being anything other than that.  

I will say this about Granny, he along with many others here, prayed for us when my MIL was deathly sick, and I saw it firsthand how those prayers turned her around.  Granny and so many of you are the kind of folks I love to hang around, not just because they pray, or are believers, but because you are a truly compassionate bunch.  If I were to give up on all things computer, this would be the only place I would still cling on too.  And it is because of the people, not just the place we so adore.  That is just icing on the cake!

So Granny, dont beat yourself up.  We love you cause you are you, you are our one and only Granny.  Without you here, the groupies wouldnt be the same.  And that would be a shame!


----------



## blossomz

Well saod JT!


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Well, I know what I'm talking about! 140 days to go! Woo hoo!
> 
> I talked with my granddaughter yesterday. She informed me that she wants to ride Nemo and Dumbo. I of course will comply.
> 
> She also likes Triceratops Spin and since my son loves Primeval Whirl, we should be parked at DinoLand USA for quite some time during our visit to AK.


DinoLand is proof that dinosaurs became extinct due to a hot climate and not a cold one.  If you can handle DinoLand for more than one ride, you should start your own survival show.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> This is a fun site for adult beverages.  Recipes too!
> http://partythroughtheparks.squarespace.com/liquor-stores/
> 
> including



Thanks Muush!  I'm going to try that at home.  Looking forward to having one (or 2!) live & in person in exactly 24 days!      



sleepydog25 said:


> DinoLand is proof that dinosaurs became extinct due to a hot climate and not a cold one.  If you can handle DinoLand for more than one ride, you should start your own survival show.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Thanks Muush!  I'm going to try that at home.  Looking forward to having one (or 2!) live & in person in exactly 24 days!



And don't forget about the one (or 2!) in 80 days or so!!!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And don't forget about the one (or 2!) in 80 days or so!!!



I have  not forgotten!           Looking forward to that too!


----------



## twinklebug

Time to go indoors:​



I'm starting to see a problem with VWL, see if you can spot it: My answer at bottom.​

















The problem with our beloved VWL? There just aren't enough places to sit.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I have  not forgotten!           Looking forward to that too!



  I've been drooling over all the food descriptions for the booths since they released the menus.  It should be a great time to be there!  And lucky you that you get to go in less than a month too!  

Twinklebug - loving all the great pictures!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> The problem with our beloved VWL? There just aren't enough places to sit.



  Just have to love all the nooks and crannies of WL and VWL!   Thanks for the additional pictures, twinklebug.

Jimmy...all I can say is that I'm humbled by your words.  Thank you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just love the pictures of the Lodge firsrt thing in the morning!


----------



## Muushka

Yes, thank you *Twinklebug*.  I love that train shot.  That will be on our 'to do' list for our Christmas visit.

Speaking of Christmas. *Granny*, will we be just missing you or will there be an overlap?

Does anyone have any dates in mind for a meet?  And a time?  *JT*, what you did last year, time-wise, did it work well?

Plans!!  Love 'em!  So does Santa.

And here we are:

jimmytammy 28-Dec 10 VWL (is there any other place to stay in Dec???)
HelenK 29-Dec 4 VWL
Granny 1-5 AKV......fingers crossed for an add on date!
DiznyDi/Dad 2-5 VWL 5-11 SSR
Happydinks VWL 2-11
deebits 3-12 BLT
Inkmahm 4-9 OKW 9-11 ALV
stopher1 5-8 AKV Solo trip
Muushka 5-11 VWL
KeepSwimmingDory 5-8 BLT
tea pot 5-12 VWL
KAT4DISNEY 5-12 BLT
wildernessDad 6-11 VWL and then 11-18 AKV
bobbiwoz 10-14 VWL and then 14-17 AKV
DODIE 12 VWL cruise... 16-17 VWL
claire_ont 19-29 VWL
stopher1 27-29 VGC
bobbiwoz 28-Jan 1 BWV

Yee Haa!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Yes, thank you *Twinklebug*.  I love that train shot.  That will be on our 'to do' list for our Christmas visit.
> 
> Speaking of Christmas. *Granny*, will we be just missing you or will there be an overlap?
> 
> Does anyone have any dates in mind for a meet?  And a time?  *JT*, what you did last year, time-wise, did it work well?
> 
> Plans!!  Love 'em!  So does Santa.
> 
> And here we are:
> 
> jimmytammy 28-Dec 10 VWL (is there any other place to stay in Dec???)
> HelenK 29-Dec 4 VWL
> Granny 1-5 AKV......fingers crossed for an add on date!
> DiznyDi/Dad 2-5 VWL 5-11 SSR
> Happydinks VWL 2-11
> deebits 3-12 BLT
> Inkmahm 4-9 OKW 9-11 ALV
> stopher1 5-8 AKV Solo trip
> Muushka 5-11 VWL
> KeepSwimmingDory 5-8 BLT
> tea pot 5-12 VWL
> KAT4DISNEY 5-12 BLT
> wildernessDad 6-11 VWL and then 11-18 AKV
> bobbiwoz 10-14 VWL and then 14-17 AKV
> DODIE 12 VWL cruise... 16-17 VWL
> claire_ont 19-29 VWL
> stopher1 27-29 VGC
> bobbiwoz 28-Jan 1 BWV
> 
> Yee Haa!



The only problem I see with that list is my name is not on it.   

Thanks for the great pics Twinklebug!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Speaking of Christmas. *Granny*, will we be just missing you or will there be an overlap?



It looks like my dates are firm.  We booked airfare this week.  Hopefully I can catch up with some of you guys going the first week of December.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> The only problem I see with that list is my name is not on it.



Ditto! Need a few things to change here before I can consider going again for awhile. Until then I'm reliving the past and dreaming of the future.



horselover said:


> Thanks for the great pics Twinklebug!



Thanks for the compliments all. They're not the best, I miss my old camera that even at 5mp took amazingly clear shots. I have a few more to go. Trying to space them out so those who access these pages by mobile means () will be able to load the conversation.

My Dec. b'day wish for myself: a good camera. Hoping that while that HUGE list of groupies will be down at the lodge I'll be at home playing with my new camera.


----------



## Oshawa

Hi There...

Have not been on too much lately.  Have had some real health issues but I am on the mend now after surgery a few weeks ago.  I had a lot of reading to do.  
We are getting very excited for our first trip Home to VWL.  We are now 79 days away. 
I was just wondering if any of you have ordered the gift baskets through the floral shop?  I was wanting to surprise my DH for our wedding anniversary when we are down there and I thought that would be something different.  Unless any of you professional DVC travelers have any other suggestions.  I am open to different gift ideals too.  Our two sons will be with us too.  (just thought I would mention that incase any of you have any ideal for the whole family).  Thanks in advance.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> It looks like my dates are firm. We booked airfare this week. Hopefully I can catch up with some of you guys going the first week of December.


Muushka & Granny (others?), I'm heading to VWL from 4-9 Dec, so perhaps we'll cross paths.


----------



## stopher1

sleepydog25 said:


> Muushka & Granny (others?), I'm heading to VWL from 4-9 Dec, so perhaps we'll cross paths.



I just added you to the list!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Yes, thank you *Twinklebug*.  I love that train shot.  That will be on our 'to do' list for our Christmas visit.
> 
> Speaking of Christmas. *Granny*, will we be just missing you or will there be an overlap?
> 
> Does anyone have any dates in mind for a meet?  And a time?  *JT*, what you did last year, time-wise, did it work well?
> 
> Plans!!  Love 'em!  So does Santa.
> 
> And here we are:
> 
> jimmytammy 28-Dec 10 VWL (is there any other place to stay in Dec???)
> HelenK 29-Dec 4 VWL
> Granny 1-5 AKV......fingers crossed for an add on date!
> DiznyDi/Dad 2-5 VWL 5-11 SSR
> Happydinks VWL 2-11
> deebits 3-12 BLT
> Inkmahm 4-9 OKW 9-11 ALV
> stopher1 5-8 AKV Solo trip
> Muushka 5-11 VWL
> KeepSwimmingDory 5-8 BLT
> tea pot 5-12 VWL
> KAT4DISNEY 5-12 BLT
> wildernessDad 6-11 VWL and then 11-18 AKV
> bobbiwoz 10-14 VWL and then 14-17 AKV
> DODIE 12 VWL cruise... 16-17 VWL
> claire_ont 19-29 VWL
> bobbiwoz 28-Jan 1 BWV
> 
> Yee Haa!



Personally I'd say something between the 5th and the 7th sounds great to me.    I land at about 10:30ish in the am, so should be over to AKV by 12:30-1ish... with no real agenda.  My only agenda is to meet up with some fellow Groupies, and some of my fellow DIS Dad's - and to enjoy the various Christmas decorations in the parks, resorts, etc.  So Sunday evening sounds great - or whatever other folks have planned.  I'm traveling solo, so whatever.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> It looks like my dates are firm.  We booked airfare this week.  Hopefully I can catch up with some of you guys going the first week of December.







Oshawa said:


> Hi There...
> 
> Have not been on too much lately.  Have had some real health issues but I am on the mend now after surgery a few weeks ago.  I had a lot of reading to do.
> We are getting very excited for our first trip Home to VWL.  We are now 79 days away.
> I was just wondering if any of you have ordered the gift baskets through the floral shop?  I was wanting to surprise my DH for our wedding anniversary when we are down there and I thought that would be something different.  Unless any of you professional DVC travelers have any other suggestions.  I am open to different gift ideals too.  Our two sons will be with us too.  (just thought I would mention that incase any of you have any ideal for the whole family).  Thanks in advance.



Hi Oshawa 
I have never ordered any gift baskets, we usually do gifts from the mercantile.  They have some great Lodge stuff.



sleepydog25 said:


> Muushka & Granny (others?), I'm heading to VWL from 4-9 Dec, so perhaps we'll cross paths.



Great!



stopher1 said:


> Personally I'd say something between the 5th and the 7th sounds great to me.    I land at about 10:30ish in the am, so should be over to AKV by 12:30-1ish... with no real agenda.  My only agenda is to meet up with some fellow Groupies, and some of my fellow DIS Dad's - and to enjoy the various Christmas decorations in the parks, resorts, etc.  So Sunday evening sounds great - or whatever other folks have planned.  I'm traveling solo, so whatever.



We have a vote for Sunday evening.  We have no plans yet, so that would be fine for us.  That is Sunday the 5th.  Followed by Monday or Tuesday.

OK, votes!  And is evening all right for everyone else?  Say 6 or 7?


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Guys

Sorry, I was out about 1.5 hrs from my shop working on a lake pier, and just had a chance to reply to some of the posts.  

Granny, I wrote that out of truly meaning it.  And felt you were bashing yourself more than you deserved.

Muushka

I think we did a meet about 1pm and the time seemed to work pretty well.  I know Stan and Carolyn liked the time cause it allowed them enough time to get home before dark.  But it will be tough to try and meet all schedules, and picking a date and time to work for everyone is tough.  Last Dec I just tried to get a date that would allow for max. # of people and work it from there.

2 or 3 meets might get us all in


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> So Granny, dont beat yourself up.  We love you cause you are you, you are our one and only Granny.  Without you here, the groupies wouldnt be the same.  And that would be a shame!



I missed what was going on but want to say that I totally agree with what JT said!!!  



horselover said:


> The only problem I see with that list is my name is not on it.


I have that same problem!!!!!



Oshawa said:


> Have not been on too much lately.  Have had some real health issues but I am on the mend now after surgery a few weeks ago.  I had a lot of reading to do.



Hope everything is going well for you and you are recovering well!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> *The only problem I see with that list is my name is not on it.   *Thanks for the great pics Twinklebug!





Disney loving Iowan said:


> I missed what was going on but want to say that I totally agree with what JT said!!!
> 
> 
> *I have that same problem!!!!!*
> 
> !



We can cry in our moose martinis together.  I'm not on the list either.


----------



## jimmytammy

Oshawa

I hope you get well soon.  We will pray for you.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> We can cry in our moose martinis together.  I'm not on the list either.



Did somebody say Moose Martinis??


----------



## Oshawa

jimmytammy said:


> Oshawa
> 
> I hope you get well soon.  We will pray for you.



Thank you that is very sweet.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everything is going well for you and you are recovering well!



Recovery is a lot slower than I was expecting and on top of it I found out I have an infection from the surgery.  So that is slowing things down a bit.  On the up side I am getting lots of reading done and trying to sit out and enjoy some of this beautiful weather we are having.  



Muushka said:


> Hi Oshawa
> I have never ordered any gift baskets, we usually do gifts from the mercantile.  They have some great Lodge stuff.



Oh that might be an even better ideal!!  DH is so looking forward to our stay.  We all are but I have never seen him so excited about a trip before.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oshawa said:


> Hi There...
> 
> Have not been on too much lately.  Have had some real health issues but I am on the mend now after surgery a few weeks ago.  I had a lot of reading to do.
> We are getting very excited for our first trip Home to VWL.  We are now 79 days away.
> I was just wondering if any of you have ordered the gift baskets through the floral shop?  I was wanting to surprise my DH for our wedding anniversary when we are down there and I thought that would be something different.  Unless any of you professional DVC travelers have any other suggestions.  I am open to different gift ideals too.  Our two sons will be with us too.  (just thought I would mention that incase any of you have any ideal for the whole family).  Thanks in advance.



Glad you're recovering AND have a trip to get ready for also!!

Beside the Disney florist there's another person who does gift baskets etc.  I had thought we might use her sometime b/c she'll personalize and shop for special things which the florist won't do.  Then she stopped her business and worked for the Disney florist for awhile but now is back doing her own thing.  Peggy is her name and here's a link to her website.  I always read good things about her. 

http://pixiedustoccasions.webs.com/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HEY - I just noticed the tag fairy found me!!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Sorry, I was out about 1.5 hrs from my shop working on a lake pier, and just had a chance to reply to some of the posts.
> 
> Granny, I wrote that out of truly meaning it.  And felt you were bashing yourself more than you deserved.
> 
> Muushka
> 
> I think we did a meet about 1pm and the time seemed to work pretty well.  I know Stan and Carolyn liked the time cause it allowed them enough time to get home before dark.  But it will be tough to try and meet all schedules, and picking a date and time to work for everyone is tough.  Last Dec I just tried to get a date that would allow for max. # of people and work it from there.
> 
> 2 or 3 meets might get us all in



That sounds like a fabulous idea JT.  3 meets!  Do you have any idea when Ranger Stan will come?  That might be a deciding factor as to what time would be good for us, the 2nd meeters!

Oshawa, I am so sorry that you have an infection after the surgery.  I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Oshawa

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Glad you're recovering AND have a trip to get ready for also!!
> 
> Beside the Disney florist there's another person who does gift baskets etc.  I had thought we might use her sometime b/c she'll personalize and shop for special things which the florist won't do.  Then she stopped her business and worked for the Disney florist for awhile but now is back doing her own thing.  Peggy is her name and here's a link to her website.  I always read good things about her.
> 
> http://pixiedustoccasions.webs.com/



Thank you Kathy!!  I will e-mail her and see if she can give me some suggestions.  

This trip has really given me something to look forward to.  It has been a few rough months.  What helps me get through it is thinking about being at the best place on earth with my family and celebrating our 16th wedding anniversary.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> 2 or 3 meets might get us all in



That's probably it!   

If the meet were on the 5th then maybe I could make it if it were late.  I don't have airfare yet but we don't usually land until late afternoon or even early evening.  

We still might have to have one at TOTWL since there's a few of us there that week!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oshawa said:


> Thank you Kathy!!  I will e-mail her and see if she can give me some suggestions.
> 
> This trip has really given me something to look forward to.  It has been a few rough months.  What helps me get through it is thinking about being at the best place on earth with my family and celebrating our 16th wedding anniversary.



You're welcome!   I'd love to hear about it if you do use her.  

And Happy Anniversary (a bit early)!


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> Oshawa, I am so sorry that you have an infection after the surgery.  I hope it heals quickly.



Thanks Muushka!  It seems to be taking little while for the meds to kick in but I think they are working.  Mr Dr is coming back from holidays tomorrow so I am going to give him a call just to play it safe.  Don't want anything ruining our first trip to VWL!!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> You're welcome!   I'd love to hear about it if you do use her.
> 
> And Happy Anniversary (a bit early)!



Will do!!  Thank you for the anniversary wishes.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> We have a vote for Sunday evening.  We have no plans yet, so that would be fine for us.  That is Sunday the 5th.  Followed by Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> OK, votes!  And is evening all right for everyone else?  Say 6 or 7?



I'm certainly not opposed to sometime on Monday or Tuesday either... I just threw Sunday evening out there to get the ball rolling...  I'm easy.  It could be breakfast for all I care too. 

Of course multiple meets is probably the best solution anyway, since the range of dates for everyone is so vast and wide... but I do hope we have one between the 5th & the 7th!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Oshawa
> 
> I hope you get well soon.  We will pray for you.



Oh me too.  Sorry - I get to rushing through these threads sometimes in between work projects, and don't always pick up on things to comment on as quickly as I'd really like to.


----------



## Oshawa

stopher1 said:


> Oh me too.  Sorry - I get to rushing through these threads sometimes in between work projects, and don't always pick up on things to comment on as quickly as I'd really like to.



No worries you guys have some planning to do.
Thank you...you are all so kind.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Did somebody say Moose Martinis??



Nice Granny!  Moose martinis for a virtual meet it is!   So who will join me?



KAT4DISNEY said:


> HEY - I just noticed the tag fairy found me!!!



Sweet!    

Oshawa - hope you're feeling 100% very soon!


----------



## Oshawa

horselover said:


> Oshawa - hope you're feeling 100% very soon!



Thank you!!


----------



## twinklebug

OK, no seats to be found indoors , so outside for a little nature study:















And of course, can't miss one of the bear:


----------



## blossomz

Lovely!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> And of course, can't miss one of the bear:




*twinklebug*...thanks for the pictures.  And you are right, I don't think we have posted a picture of the "bear" on this thread yet.  Great job!


----------



## Granny

*Oshawa*...I also missed reading your earlier post.  You are in my prayers for a quick recovery from your surgery and infection.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka

I PMed you on the meet subject about Stan.  But it seems a few folks here like the idea of 2 OR 3 meets!!  Maybe we could all just stay for the whole month of Dec.  I say I will vote for that!!

twinklebug

You have had some great photos, but this morning, you have set my heart a flutter with the most recent shots.  I was sitting here drinking my coffee, listening to some patriotic songs by the Voices of Liberty, and then your pics just spoke to my heart.  Thanks for the continued sharing!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Maybe we could all just stay for the whole month of Dec.  I say I will vote for that!!



_*Wouldn't that just be great?*_ *I'd like that.  *

We'll be out in CA for the last two weeks of December, and will be moving in  to our sister lodge, VGC, for 4 nights starting on the 26th which will be absolutely lovely too.  The entire family will be there, plus the grandparents and SIL and our nephews.  DW didn't mind missing FL since we're all doing CA together.  (If we weren't, then she'd be pretty upset about missing WDW).  I'm hoping that next year, for a Dec trip, I'll actually be able to stay at the Lodge, myself.  But even without actually staying there at the Lodge this year (at AKV), I can't wait to be there and enjoy visiting the Lodge.  Going solo I generally don't do table service restaurants, but do have a reservation at WCC, just in case I change my mind.  




jimmytammy said:


> twinklebug
> 
> Thanks for the continued sharing!



I'll second that.  Wonderful pics.  Thank you.


----------



## eliza61

twinklebug said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> And of course, can't miss one of the bear:




Waterfalls
The water leaps and rushes over the rocks.
Flying through the air.
It glimmers-
Each drop a diamond in an always moving tapestry.
The curtain moves and changes,
Yet remains the same.
Always present, always changing.
Water against the rock....
~Brian Troyer


----------



## Muushka

Twinklebug, what a photographers eye you have!  Must show Mr Muus.



jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> 
> I PMed you on the meet subject about Stan.  But it seems a few folks here like the idea of 2 OR 3 meets!!  Maybe we could all just stay for the whole month of Dec.  I say I will vote for that!!
> 
> twinklebug
> 
> You have had some great photos, but this morning, you have set my heart a flutter with the most recent shots.  I was sitting here drinking my coffee, listening to some patriotic songs by the Voices of Liberty, and then your pics just spoke to my heart.  Thanks for the continued sharing!



What a great idea.  Lets all stay the whole month!!

*It looks like RS would be more available on a weekday, except Wednesday.  And it would be best early afternoon. Around 1.  Would that work for anyone?  We have no plans yet, so it works for us.  Let me know.*

*How does Monday, Dec 6th at 1 look?​*
Voices of Liberty, that must be a great listen.  I love those folks.  
Have you heard the new song (not by them) I am America?



stopher1 said:


> _*Wouldn't that just be great?*_ *I'd like that.  *
> 
> We'll be out in CA for the last two weeks of December, and will be moving in  to our sister lodge, VGC, for 4 nights starting on the 26th which will be absolutely lovely too.  The entire family will be there, plus the grandparents and SIL and our nephews.  DW didn't mind missing FL since we're all doing CA together.  (If we weren't, then she'd be pretty upset about missing WDW).  I'm hoping that next year, for a Dec trip, I'll actually be able to stay at the Lodge, myself.  But even without actually staying there at the Lodge this year (at AKV), I can't wait to be there and enjoy visiting the Lodge.  Going solo I generally don't do table service restaurants, but do have a reservation at WCC, just in case I change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that.  Wonderful pics.  Thank you.



That reservation at WCC wouldn't happen to be for breakfast, would it?  We are planning a breakfast there.  

*Also, for those that fly, if you need anything brought to the resort, 
we will be glad to help you out.  We will have a car.*



eliza61 said:


> Waterfalls
> The water leaps and rushes over the rocks.
> Flying through the air.
> It glimmers-
> Each drop a diamond in an always moving tapestry.
> The curtain moves and changes,
> Yet remains the same.
> Always present, always changing.
> Water against the rock....
> ~Brian Troyer



Eliza, that is beautiful


----------



## Oshawa

twinklebug said:


> OK, no seats to be found indoors , so outside for a little nature study:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, can't miss one of the bear:



Great pictures twinklebug!!  I can't wait to explore the grounds!!



Granny said:


> *Oshawa*...I also missed reading your earlier post.  You are in my prayers for a quick recovery from your surgery and infection.



Thanks Granny.  I am back to the Dr's tomorrow for a follow up.  I will be done my meds tomorrow and I am still having some side effects from the infection so that can't be a good thing.  
I just keeping happy thoughts and Disney!!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Voices of Liberty, that must be a great listen.  I love those folks.



I have two of their CD's.  Love them!




Muushka said:


> That reservation at WCC wouldn't happen to be for breakfast, would it?  We are planning a breakfast there.



Why yes, yes it is.  Monday the 6th at 8:20 actually.


----------



## sleepydog25

stopher1 said:


> I just added you to the list!


Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka

Mon the 6th sounds great to us!

I may be trying for Dec 3 for a meet as well for those folks who will be there earlier in the Dec time


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> I have two of their CD's.  Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes, yes it is.  Monday the 6th at 8:20 actually.



Yum.  We need to get some of their music.



jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> 
> Mon the 6th sounds great to us!
> 
> I may be trying for Dec 3 for a meet as well for those folks who will be there earlier in the Dec time



Stopher, can you just stay after breakfast on Monday?  Can you do Monday at 1?  I know you mentioned evening.  Let us know.


----------



## deebits

I have been having a lot of computer problems and was finally able to get back on.  THANK YOU EVERYONE for the birthday wishes.  I really have to say that I love this group.  It is just a friendly environment and I am so glad we own here


----------



## wildernessDad

We should be walking into WL on Monday, the 6th at around 11:30 am.  I think that we can just about make a 1 pm meeting.  We have dinner reservations at Crystal Palace for 4:30 pm and we need to pick up our Super Duper Annual Passports (as we're doing Disneyland come May).

Where exactly is the meeting place?


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> We should be walking into WL on Monday, the 6th at around 11:30 am.  I think that we can just about make a 1 pm meeting.  We have dinner reservations at Crystal Palace for 4:30 pm and we need to pick up our Super Duper Annual Passports (as we're doing Disneyland come May).
> 
> Where exactly is the meeting place?



How about the Carolwood Pacific room?  That's the name, right?

Would Tuesday be better for you?  Right now we are in negotations. 



deebits said:


> I have been having a lot of computer problems and was finally able to get back on.  THANK YOU EVERYONE for the birthday wishes.  I really have to say that I love this group.  It is just a friendly environment and I am so glad we own here



I was beginning to give up on my other Deidre! 

I hope your birthday was a special one.

For all cruisers, this is pretty cool






http://cruisett.com/content.php?156...ilding-Block-to-New-Cruise-Ship-Disney-Dream&


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Yum.  We need to get some of their music.
> 
> 
> 
> Stopher, can you just stay after breakfast on Monday?  Can you do Monday at 1?  I know you mentioned evening.  Let us know.



Sure I can be there on Monday.  Again - I have no real agenda.  I don't mind evening, or morning, or afternoon.  Whatever works for the greater group is fine. I can hang around for a while after breakfast - or if it's a bit later into the afternoon - I can scoot away to the MK for a bit and come back.  Makes no real nevermind to me.  I'd love to be there, so don't worry about that.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> How about the Carolwood Pacific room?  That's the name, right?
> 
> Would Tuesday be better for you?  Right now we are in negotations.



That's the name.

Monday works best for us, personally.  We'll be at DHS on Tuesday, all day, I think.   But do what needs to be done.  Don't worry about me.  I'll be fine.


----------



## deebits

We would love to try to meet everyone also.  It will be great to a face with the names


----------



## deebits

Muushka said:


> How about the Carolwood Pacific room?  That's the name, right?
> 
> Would Tuesday be better for you?  Right now we are in negotations.
> 
> 
> 
> I was beginning to give up on my other Deidre!
> 
> I hope your birthday was a special one.
> 
> For all cruisers, this is pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cruisett.com/content.php?156...ilding-Block-to-New-Cruise-Ship-Disney-Dream&



This is a great picture of the Dream!!  Can't wait to see it

I was begging to wonder also if I would ever get back online.  Thank god for DH and being able to fix it


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Sure I can be there on Monday.  Again - I have no real agenda.  I don't mind evening, or morning, or afternoon.  Whatever works for the greater group is fine. I can hang around for a while after breakfast - or if it's a bit later into the afternoon - I can scoot away to the MK for a bit and come back.  Makes no real nevermind to me.  I'd love to be there, so don't worry about that.



So flexible.  I love that.  Thanks!  Say, are you dining alone for breakfast at WCC?



wildernessDad said:


> That's the name.
> 
> Monday works best for us, personally.  We'll be at DHS on Tuesday, all day, I think.   But do what needs to be done.  Don't worry about me.  I'll be fine.



Sounds good!



deebits said:


> This is a great picture of the Dream!!  Can't wait to see it
> 
> I was begging to wonder also if I would ever get back online.  Thank god for DH and being able to fix it



Yup, DCL sure does make some sweet looking ships.  We are glad your hubby fixed it too!



deebits said:


> We would love to try to meet everyone also.  It will be great to a face with the names



Ohhhh.  I see you are staying at BLT. Good for you!  Take the boat over and join us on one of our meets.  It looks like you might have a couple to choose from. 

*So, from what I can tell, it looks like MEET #2 will be 

Monday, Dec 6, Carolwood Pacific room in the afternoon.  

Is 1 o'clock good for everyone?*


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> So flexible.  I love that.  Thanks!  Say, are you dining alone for breakfast at WCC?



Unless you've got some other idea up your sleeve or in your thinking cap... I'd say yes, I would be dining alone.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Unless you've got some other idea up your sleeve or in your thinking cap... I'd say yes, I would be dining alone.



I have my thinking cap on, of course!  Would you like some company for breakfast?  We always do 1 breakfast there per trip, and I think Mr Muush would even get up early that day.  Let me know, if you want to enjoy your morning coffee sans guests, that is cool too!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> *So, from what I can tell, it looks like MEET #2 will be
> 
> Monday, Dec 6, Carolwood Pacific room in the afternoon.
> 
> Is 1 o'clock good for everyone?*



I'm not everybody, but 1 is good for me.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I'm not everybody, but 1 is good for me.



You are everybody to us .

What is the countdown?????:


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I have my thinking cap on, of course!  Would you like some company for breakfast?  We always do 1 breakfast there per trip, and I think Mr Muush would even get up early that day.  Let me know, if you want to enjoy your morning coffee sans guests, that is cool too!



I think that could be lovely. I'd be happy to enjoy the morning meal with you both.


----------



## tea pot

Oshawa said:


> Hi There...
> 
> Have not been on too much lately.  Have had some real health issues but I am on the mend now after surgery a few weeks ago.



Oh *Oshawa *so glad your on the mend sending prayers and pixie dust your way. 
I've ordered some family gift baskets  and have been very pleased but if you can find a more personal touch I think I'd try that.




Muushka said:


> *So, from what I can tell, it looks like MEET #2 will be
> 
> Monday, Dec 6, Carolwood Pacific room in the afternoon.
> 
> Is 1 o'clock good for everyone?*




Monday would be great for us we arrive on the 5th and leave on the 12th
so we're up for multiple meets... even breakfast
We haven't made any specific plans yet not even our flights so we're
wide open.


----------



## jimmytammy

Mon the 6th will work great for us for a meet!


----------



## twinklebug

This has become the Christmas in July thread 

I'm not going to hide that I'm *totally green* with envy for all those heading down in December. I was lucky enough to have a long December weekend last year at VWL with my kids and it was the most perfect trip ever despite the rain and missing the groupies by a couple days (I really wanted to stay for it.)  For all those going this year, we want detailed descriptions and videos of every sound, smell and sight.  I am excited for you all! Hm, is it too early to start planning a Dec 2012 meet now?

BTW - I have a few more pics coming, allergies sidelined me yesterday. Thank you all for the compliments on my last set. I lucked out with those, but when the setting is as beautiful as WL it's not too hard to click a few keepers


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> I think that could be lovely. I'd be happy to enjoy the morning meal with you both.


Well all righty then.  Breakfast at WCC on the 6th it is.  Can you add us to your reservation?  Would that work?  Let me know if you want me to call and just make a new one.



tea pot said:


> Oh *Oshawa *so glad your on the mend sending prayers and pixie dust your way.
> I've ordered some family gift baskets  and have been very pleased but if you can find a more personal touch I think I'd try that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday would be great for us we arrive on the 5th and leave on the 12th
> so we're up for multiple meets... even breakfast
> We haven't made any specific plans yet not even our flights so we're
> wide open.



Oh good!  Another OK Monday person!



jimmytammy said:


> Mon the 6th will work great for us for a meet!



JT, you are THE MAN 



twinklebug said:


> This has become the Christmas in July thread
> 
> I'm not going to hide that I'm *totally green* with envy for all those heading down in December. I was lucky enough to have a long December weekend last year at VWL with my kids and it was the most perfect trip ever despite the rain and missing the groupies by a couple days (I really wanted to stay for it.)  For all those going this year, we want detailed descriptions and videos of every sound, smell and sight.  I am excited for you all! Hm, is it too early to start planning a Dec 2012 meet now?
> 
> BTW - I have a few more pics coming, allergies sidelined me yesterday. Thank you all for the compliments on my last set. I lucked out with those, but when the setting is as beautiful as WL it's not too hard to click a few keepers



Click a few keepers, good phrase.  Can I steal it?? 

I missed VWL last year so much.  I am sorry you are missing this year. 

But it is never too early to start planning for Christmas at VWL.  2012 here we come.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Well all righty then.  Breakfast at WCC on the 6th it is.  Can you add us to your reservation?  Would that work?  Let me know if you want me to call and just make a new one.



I already have.




tea pot said:


> Monday would be great for us we arrive on the 5th and leave on the 12th so we're up for multiple meets... *even breakfast*We haven't made any specific plans yet not even our flights so we're
> wide open.



8:15 am on the 6th...come join us.    I'm always up for a pot of tea in the morning


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:15 am on the 6th...come join us.    I'm always up for a pot of tea in the morning



How fun is this????


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka and I arent in competition to have groupie meets, we are working together on this one to get as many groupies as we can to a meet, and the schedules just wont overlap enough for just one meet!!  So the last few days we have been PMing behind your backs(really dastardly if you ask me) to make all this work.


So for those who cant make meet #2, we are thinking towards a Fri. Dec. 3 meet at 1pm.  This will be meet #1.  We are hoping to have Ranger Stan and his sweetie Carolyn at both meets.  How would this time work for those who will be around then?


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...December 3 at 1:00 works great for us.   Iron Spike room again?


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> This has become the Christmas in July thread
> 
> I'm not going to hide that I'm *totally green* with envy for all those heading down in December. I was lucky enough to have a long December weekend last year at VWL with my kids and it was the most perfect trip ever despite the rain and missing the groupies by a couple days (I really wanted to stay for it.)  For all those going this year, we want detailed descriptions and videos of every sound, smell and sight.  I am excited for you all! *Hm, is it too early to start planning a Dec 2012 meet now?*



I'm already planning Dec. 2011 so why not 2012 too!


----------



## blossomz

I need to retire from teaching!  If I could take off more time I'd be there in December too!  Meanwhile I'm getting really close to my cruise...13 days!


----------



## DiznyDi

My, Groupies certainly are a talkative bunch! I didn't think I had been 'gone' that long and I have about 4 pages to get caught up on! 

First, Nice to have you back *Oshawa*! Glad to hear you're on the mend despite the surgery and subsequent infection. Any news from the Dr. today?

I have thoroughly enjoyed your photos, *Twinklebug*.  Thanks so much for posting. Can't wait to see the others. Sorry about your allergies, I was sidelined yesterday, too.  But I think mine was flu.

On to the meets; DDad and I will most likely be at *Meet #1*. It will be nice to see you again, *JT* and family and I'm looking forward to meeting you, *Granny*! We'll be meeting up with DD and DSIL Sunday (5th) which could potentially keep us from Meet #2. Though would love to meet *Muush*, *Stopher* and renew acquaintance with *tea pot*. If we can work it out, maybe we'll try to make an appearance at that one too.

No December (2010) trip for you, *horselover*?  We'll miss you and *twinklebug* and *blossomz*! I guess someone has to stay behind to keep the thread going. 

*blossomz* I can feel your excitement! Have you ever been on a cruise before? Can't wait to hear all about it.

*WildernessDad*, I haven't seen a countdown for you. Are you about 140 days out now?

Has *Dory* checked in since her sons wedding?  Maybe I missed it.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka and I arent in competition to have groupie meets, we are working together on this one to get as many groupies as we can to a meet, and the schedules just wont overlap enough for just one meet!!  So the last few days we have been PMing behind your backs(really dastardly if you ask me) to make all this work.
> 
> 
> So for those who cant make meet #2, we are thinking towards a Fri. Dec. 3 meet at 1pm.  This will be meet #1.  We are hoping to have Ranger Stan and his sweetie Carolyn at both meets.  How would this time work for those who will be around then?



Good thing one of us has his thinking cap on!  Thanks JT, good post.



blossomz said:


> I need to retire from teaching!  If I could take off more time I'd be there in December too!  Meanwhile I'm getting really close to my cruise...13 days!





DiznyDi said:


> My, Groupies certainly are a talkative bunch! I didn't think I had been 'gone' that long and I have about 4 pages to get caught up on!
> 
> First, Nice to have you back *Oshawa*! Glad to hear you're on the mend despite the surgery and subsequent infection. Any news from the Dr. today?
> 
> I have thoroughly enjoyed your photos, *Twinklebug*.  Thanks so much for posting. Can't wait to see the others. Sorry about your allergies, I was sidelined yesterday, too.  But I think mine was flu.
> 
> On to the meets; DDad and I will most likely be at *Meet #1*. It will be nice to see you again, *JT* and family and I'm looking forward to meeting you, *Granny*! *We'll be meeting up with DD and DSIL Sunday (5th) which could potentially keep us from Meet #2.* Though would love to meet *Muush*, *Stopher* and renew acquaintance with *tea pot*. If we can work it out, maybe we'll try to make an appearance at that one too.
> 
> No December (2010) trip for you, *horselover*?  We'll miss you and *twinklebug* and *blossomz*! I guess someone has to stay behind to keep the thread going.
> 
> *blossomz* I can feel your excitement! Have you ever been on a cruise before? Can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> *WildernessDad*, I haven't seen a countdown for you. Are you about 140 days out now?
> 
> Has *Dory* checked in since her sons wedding?  Maybe I missed it.



You realize we are meeting Monday the 6th!  Just in case. 
I am sure we will get to meet at some time while we are all there, I have faith!


----------



## blossomz

Hmmm, long weekend.  Maybe a cold is coming on?


----------



## twokats

twinklebug said:


> This has become the Christmas in July thread
> 
> I'm not going to hide that I'm *totally green* with envy for all those heading down in December. I was lucky enough to have a long December weekend last year at VWL with my kids and it was the most perfect trip ever despite the rain and missing the groupies by a couple days (I really wanted to stay for it.)  For all those going this year, we want detailed descriptions and videos of every sound, smell and sight.  I am excited for you all! Hm, is it too early to start planning a Dec 2012 meet now?



TB, I think we SHOULD start planning the 2012 meet now.  It will give us something to look forward to.  I really enjoyed the 2009 meet, but alas, to be able to take the NYE cruise I can only have one vacation in Dec, so Kati and I will have to miss WDW in Dec.  But we are already planning our 2011 Dec trip and I have the date marked to make my reservation.  I don't have a problem also doing the 2012 Dec trip.



DiznyDi said:


> My, Groupies certainly are a talkative bunch! I didn't think I had been 'gone' that long and I have about 4 pages to get caught up on!
> 
> No December (2010) trip for you, *horselover*?  We'll miss you and *twinklebug* and *blossomz*! I guess someone has to stay behind to keep the thread going.



Yes, Di, I have noticed many times how talkative this bunch is.  I can be caught up for a short time and then I have several pages to go through.  I agree that all of ya'll that will be at these meets this year need to send us lots of details from each meet with lots of pictures.


----------



## Muushka

Bloss!  I forgot to comment!  You will let us know how much you loved the cruise, right??


----------



## blossomz

Absolutely!


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> 8:15 am on the 6th...come join us.    I'm always up for a pot of tea in the morning





Muushka said:


> How fun is this????



 Great count us In  I can't think of a better way to start off a Magical 
Visit to our Beloved Lodge than with a Groupie Breakfast ! Thanks guys 

*Dizny Di and Dad*
I'm with Muush I'm sure we can make it work. 

*Twinklebug *a little late but thanks so much for all the wonderful pictures


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> Great count us In  I can't think of a better way to start off a Magical
> Visit to our Beloved Lodge than with a Groupie Breakfast ! Thanks guys
> 
> *Dizny Di and Dad*
> I'm with Muush I'm sure we can make it work.
> 
> *Twinklebug *a little late but thanks so much for all the wonderful pictures



Just two *tea pot*, or more?  I'd already added 2 extra spaces on to the reservation thinking you'd say yes..  

*Dizny Di?*  Free for breakfast?  Want to join us?


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Great count us In  I can't think of a better way to start off a Magical
> Visit to our Beloved Lodge than with a Groupie Breakfast ! Thanks guys
> 
> *Dizny Di and Dad*
> I'm with Muush I'm sure we can make it work.
> 
> *Twinklebug *a little late but thanks so much for all the wonderful pictures



Tea with that Monday morning breakfast!  Can't wait TP!!!  Isn't Stopher a sweetie sharing his table with us!


----------



## DiznyDi

stopher1 said:


> Just two *tea pot*, or more?  I'd already added 2 extra spaces on to the reservation thinking you'd say yes..
> 
> *Dizny Di?*  Free for breakfast?  Want to join us?



 *We're in for breakfast*!

DDad says if we can't get a bus, we'll take a taxi.  We'll be at SSR then, but we're usually in the hot tub by 6 anyway. So we'll just come on over when we're done!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Tea with that Monday morning breakfast!  Can't wait TP!!!  Isn't Stopher a sweetie sharing his table with us!





I think this growing table has now made the 1 pm meet #3 though... 




twokats said:


> I agree that all of ya'll that will be at these meets this year need to send us lots of details from each meet with lots of pictures.



I'll definitely have my camera!


----------



## wildernessDad

I hope that someone summarizes all of these meets.  I'm getting confused.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka and I arent in competition to have groupie meets, we are working together on this one to get as many groupies as we can to a meet, and the schedules just wont overlap enough for just one meet!!  So the last few days we have been PMing behind your backs(really dastardly if you ask me) to make all this work.
> 
> 
> So for those who cant make meet #2, we are thinking towards a Fri. Dec. 3 meet at 1pm.  This will be meet #1.  We are hoping to have Ranger Stan and his sweetie Carolyn at both meets.  How would this time work for those who will be around then?



We won't be arriving until the 4th so the meet on the 3rd won't work.     On Monday the 6th, I'm at AKV with family and will be at Tusker House for lunch.  Don't plan the meet around me, I'm pretty well booked with family that week.  If something pops up that I can fit in, I'll try to get there.

Anyone else being buried in water tonight?  We've had more than 7 inches of rain tonight.  Roads are closed as they have turned into rivers.  Cars have been swept away, water is everywhere.  Still under tornado watches and warnings tonight- has been going on for 5 hours now.


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Anyone else being buried in water tonight?  We've had more than 7 inches of rain tonight.  Roads are closed as they have turned into rivers.  Cars have been swept away, water is everywhere.  Still under tornado watches and warnings tonight- has been going on for 5 hours now.



Oh my.  Praying everything's okay, and everyone okay.  We had a huge storm pass through Indy today, but nothing like you've just described.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I hope that someone summarizes all of these meets.  I'm getting confused.



You're kidding, right?  We live to write down plans!!

I will put them all on that first page once things are finalized (in addition to current page).  

Okie dokie Jimmy?


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> Just two *tea pot*, or more?  I'd already added 2 extra spaces on to the reservation thinking you'd say yes..
> 
> *Dizny Di?*  Free for breakfast?  Want to join us?





Muushka said:


> Tea with that Monday morning breakfast!  Can't wait TP!!!  Isn't Stopher a sweetie sharing his table with us!





DiznyDi said:


> *We're in for breakfast*!
> 
> DDad says if we can't get a bus, we'll take a taxi.  We'll be at SSR then, but we're usually in the hot tub by 6 anyway. So we'll just come on over when we're done!



*I just Love You Guys *


*Inkmahm* 
We had some bad weather out in the western part of the state 
 this week but we're OK 
Stay Dry and Pixie Dust for Sunny Days ahead


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> *We're in for breakfast*!
> 
> DDad says if we can't get a bus, we'll take a taxi.  We'll be at SSR then, but we're usually in the hot tub by 6 anyway. So we'll just come on over when we're done!



Way cool!!!  The 2 Dizny'ies!!!  For breakfast!!!

Inkmahm, I hope everything will be all right weather wise.  Rain can be a scary thing.


----------



## DiznyDi

Sending sunshine  your way, *Inkmahm*!


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> *We're in for breakfast*!
> 
> DDad says if we can't get a bus, we'll take a taxi.  We'll be at SSR then, but we're usually in the hot tub by 6 anyway. So we'll just come on over when we're done!





tea pot said:


> *I just Love You Guys *





Muushka said:


> Way cool!!!  The 2 Dizny'ies!!!  For breakfast!!!



OK - great!  

Slight time change, but that's okay.  Will allow Di and Dad a few extra minutes to get over from SSR.    8:35 now.


----------



## Inkmahm

http://www.todaystmj4.com/

http://www.jsonline.com/

25,000 customers without power right now.  Airport closed.   Should be interesting come morning to see what everything looks like.  I know I have a lake in my backyard but my basement is dry (we live on a hill). So many streets are closed. They are pleading on the news for people to stay home and treat this as we do bad snowstorms- no driving unless it is an emergency.

I feel sorry for all the people who have flooded homes and cars.  We had a similar storm a week ago and many people just got their basements cleaned up from that one!


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> OK - great!
> 
> Slight time change, but that's okay.  Will allow Di and Dad a few extra minutes to get over from SSR.    8:35 now.



I'll plan to dry off now . . . . looking forward to it! (Breakfast, not drying off)


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny

Yes the former Iron Spike Room, now known as the Carolwood Pacific Room at VWL.

Muushka

Putting that on the 1st page is a great idea.

As time approaches, I will send a PM to all who will be in WDW around the date for the 1st meet.

Inkmahm

Sending Moose Dust and prayers that you wake this morning to sunny skies and no damage


----------



## Inkmahm

Morning:   The water is down in my yard so it just looks like trampled grass from the current.  Still have a dry basement so I'm grateful for the clay in this area.  Murder on trying to grow trees, etc. but great for keeping water from soaking in.

Airport is still closed and isn't supposed to open until at least noon.  People are still without power and it is supposed to be really hot and very humid today with dew points in the mid 70's.  Good news is that the cars that were swept away are losses but the people got out so I've heard of no deaths yet.  Cars can be replaced.

Oh, yeah.  And it is still raining today with no end in sight until tomorrow.  At least it is a normal rain today and not the downpour of yesterday.  I don't think I've ever seen it rain that hard before in my life.

Thanks for all the prayers- I"m sure they helped!


----------



## Muushka

Poor Inky!  What a mess.  I hope everyone will be all right.


----------



## blossomz

Ink...hope you will be dry and safe today!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I didn't know things were that badInkmahn.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hugs go out to Inkmahn.  I hope everybody is well this fine Friday.


----------



## DiznyDi

Totally OT...

My sister gave me this recipe yesterday and I think it's worth sharing. If you like meat loaf:
2# ground meat
2 eggs
1 pkg Stove Top stuffing mix

Mix together all ingredients. Spoon into loaf pan, pat firm, and cover with ketchup. Bake uncovered 350 degrees for about 1 1/2 hours.

It's surprising how good this is. quick and easy!  DS will also put mix into muffin cups and freeze, removing from pan when frozen and returning frozen 'meatloaf muffins' to freezer for later use.

Hope you're drying out this afternoon *Inkmahm*.

Wishing all Groupies a pleasant and enjoyable week-end!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wow did I miss alot in the last couple of days!!!!  I'll try to catch up as much as possible.



Oshawa said:


> Recovery is a lot slower than I was expecting and on top of it I found out I have an infection from the surgery.  So that is slowing things down a bit.  On the up side I am getting lots of reading done and trying to sit out and enjoy some of this beautiful weather we are having.


Sorry the recovery isn't faster but I'm glad you can see a bright side to it!!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> HEY - I just noticed the tag fairy found me!!!


Good for you!  I'm still waiting but I'm pretty boring so I don't expect anything anytime soon!



horselover said:


> Nice Granny!  Moose martinis for a virtual meet it is!   So who will join me?


I will as long as I can have it alcohol free!!



deebits said:


> I have been having a lot of computer problems and was finally able to get back on.  THANK YOU EVERYONE for the birthday wishes.  I really have to say that I love this group.  It is just a friendly environment and I am so glad we own here


Glad you are here!



Muushka said:


> How fun is this????


Not fun for us poor folks who can't go   Actually I'm happy for those who can.  Just jealous I can't be one of you! 



Inkmahm said:


> Inkmahm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning:   The water is down in my yard so it just looks like trampled grass from the current.  Still have a dry basement so I'm grateful for the clay in this area.  Murder on trying to grow trees, etc. but great for keeping water from soaking in.
> 
> Airport is still closed and isn't supposed to open until at least noon.  People are still without power and it is supposed to be really hot and very humid today with dew points in the mid 70's.  Good news is that the cars that were swept away are losses but the people got out so I've heard of no deaths yet.  Cars can be replaced.
> 
> Oh, yeah.  And it is still raining today with no end in sight until tomorrow.  At least it is a normal rain today and not the downpour of yesterday.  I don't think I've ever seen it rain that hard before in my life.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers- I"m sure they helped!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  That isn't good.  I'm glad you are okay though and that there haven't been any deaths.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend.  We are here in Pennsylvania and tomorrow we have a big family picnic.  The temp. is supposed to be close to 100!!!  Kind of puts a damper on picnic games!
Click to expand...


----------



## Inkmahm

Officially the second most rain we've ever had in a day in Milwaukee.  The airport where they do the official measurement got 6+ inches.  Other parts of town got 7 and 8 inches.  The TV station I listen to  said they got over 7 inches in an hour!  

Driving around this afternoon you'd almost not have any idea about the rain last night.  It was a sunny afternoon and just a few signs of standing water.  Only one house in my subdivision has a pile of wet trash and torn out carpeting at the end of their driveway so that's not too bad.  Lots of water logged cars all over the city though.  

The relative I was most worried about had a dry basement so they made it through okay.  

Thanks for all the well wishes!  I've seen enough rain to last me for awhile.




Edit:   Drove around again this morning on our way to the vet and there are more houses now with piles of ripped out carpeting and bags of wet stuff to throw away.  Probably 4 of them with BIG piles and then a few more with just a few things.


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Not fun for us poor folks who can't go   Actually I'm happy for those who can.  Just jealous I can't be one of you!



Such a bummer DLI - there's room at the breakfast table still too...


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> You're kidding, right? We live to write down plans!!
> 
> I will put them all on that first page once things are finalized (in addition to current page).
> 
> Okie dokie Jimmy?


I'm one of the newbie Groupies, certainly, but would love to at least meet some of you while we're all there.  My schedule isn't matching with the first three meets, so I'm wondering if anyone might be interested in another possible meet?  For what it's worth, the Territory Lounge around 5 (have dinner ressie at AP for 5:50) on the 5th or pretty much anytime around noon or early afternoon on the 8th works well for me.  If not, no problem, and perhaps we'll meet in passing along the way, anyway.


----------



## twinklebug

Mermaid 1, which I learned was purchased/commissioned by WDW specifically for the anticipated increased in passengers from the building of VWL.   





I got into this conversation asking if this and the yellow boat were the two original boats that used to service Ft. Wilderness that I remember as a child. Answer was no, those two boats were in service for less than 5 years and although they looked similar to the newer boats, did not carry nearly enough passengers for the unexpected volume of guests.

BTW - We asked about the spiders which have bult webs at the top of every window after dark. The boat is given a thorough cleaning/de-spidering every morning, but the spiders are wise to it and hide down inside the walls. Hm, smart little critters.


----------



## Muushka

Twinklebug! Another great shot!  And some trivia to boot 



sleepydog25 said:


> I'm one of the newbie Groupies, certainly, but would love to at least meet some of you while we're all there.  My schedule isn't matching with the first three meets, so I'm wondering if anyone might be interested in another possible meet?  For what it's worth, the Territory Lounge around 5 (have dinner ressie at AP for 5:50) on the 5th or pretty much anytime around noon or early afternoon on the 8th works well for me.  If not, no problem, and perhaps we'll meet in passing along the way, anyway.



Hi SD.  It is strange, I answered your post this AM and now I don't see it here?

Anyway, we might be able to see you on one of those dates.  How about I put suggestions on that first page when we have more info?  JT and I will be posting the meets in a few days.  So far so good!

PS I had lunch with THE NICEST family today.  Can anyone (other than the nice family ) guess who??


----------



## cheer4bison

Ok Muushka, I'll take a guess...

When I hear the phrase, "the nicest family" the JimmyTammy family immediately comes to mind.   Don't they live in your general neck of the woods?


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Ok Muushka, I'll take a guess...
> 
> When I hear the phrase, "the nicest family" the JimmyTammy family immediately comes to mind.   Don't they live in your general neck of the woods?



Ding ding ding!  Right you are.  Both counts.


----------



## Muushka

*Guess what????

DaveH's birthday is tomorrow!!

Happy Birthday Dave!!!*​


----------



## jimmytammy

We had a really great time with Muushka yesterday.  We had camera in tow, and still forgot to take pics  Mr. Muush unfortunately couldnt be there, and we are sorry we missed him.  But duty calls and we all have been there.

Barb, for the folks who havent had a chance to meet her yet, is a wonderful person.  This was our 2nd mini meet, though we feel like we have known her for years.  The food was good, but the company was top notch!

Barb, thanks for being our friend, and thanks for the empassioned conversation.  We parallel one another on our feelings about a lot of subjects.  So it just makes it natural to get along as well as we do.

We are fortunate to have her as a groupie!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> We had a really great time with Muushka yesterday.  We had camera in tow, and still forgot to take pics  Mr. Muush unfortunately couldnt be there, and we are sorry we missed him.  But duty calls and we all have been there.
> 
> Barb, for the folks who havent had a chance to meet her yet, is a wonderful person.  This was our 2nd mini meet, though we feel like we have known her for years.  The food was good, but the company was top notch!
> 
> Barb, thanks for being our friend, and thanks for the empassioned conversation.  We parallel one another on our feelings about a lot of subjects.  So it just makes it natural to get along as well as we do.
> 
> We are fortunate to have her as a groupie!



Awww.  Ditto dude.  You have a very special family, which I know you know.  A pleasure.

Yup, kindred spirits indeed.  And I will echo your statement of feeling like we have known each other for years.

I can't wait till Dec.


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> We had a really great time with Muushka yesterday.  We had camera in tow, and still forgot to take pics  Mr. Muush unfortunately couldnt be there, and we are sorry we missed him.  But duty calls and we all have been there.
> 
> Barb, for the folks who havent had a chance to meet her yet, is a wonderful person.  This was our 2nd mini meet, though we feel like we have known her for years.  The food was good, but the company was top notch!
> 
> Barb, thanks for being our friend, and thanks for the empassioned conversation.  We parallel one another on our feelings about a lot of subjects.  So it just makes it natural to get along as well as we do.
> 
> We are fortunate to have her as a groupie!





Muushka said:


> Awww.  Ditto dude.  You have a very special family, which I know you know.  A pleasure.
> 
> Yup, kindred spirits indeed.  And I will echo your statement of feeling like we have known each other for years.
> 
> I can't wait till Dec.



So glad you guys got to have a nice lunch together!  

I know I've enjoyed the few PM "conversations" Barb and I have had.  Now I'm even more excited about December, and actually meeting her in person!  And certainly not to minimize, I'm definitely looking forward too meeting everyone else that will be around on Monday the 6th as well.    But I'll definitely echo JT and add my own thought that we are fortunate to have Barb.


----------



## Muushka

Awww, ditto to you Stopher.

I've said it before and I will say it again, this thread has the nicest guys on the Dis.


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Ok Muushka, I'll take a guess...
> 
> When I hear the phrase, "the nicest family" the JimmyTammy family immediately comes to mind.   Don't they live in your general neck of the woods?



For those that havent met Jill and her family, they can easily fall into "the nicest family" category.  Had the fortune of seeing them twice, though all too brief, at the Lodge.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> I can't wait till Dec.



What's happening in December?


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Totally OT...
> 
> My sister gave me this recipe yesterday and I think it's worth sharing. If you like meat loaf:
> 2# ground meat
> 2 eggs
> 1 pkg Stove Top stuffing mix
> 
> Mix together all ingredients. Spoon into loaf pan, pat firm, and cover with ketchup. Bake uncovered 350 degrees for about 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> It's surprising how good this is. quick and easy!



*Di*...I didn't want you to think that this little gem went unnoticed.  In fact, I was called upon to cook the family meal tonight and I thought to myself that I know a recipe that's so simple I shouldn't be able to mess it up!  

Lots of cheers from the family (and a bit of surprise) that I was able to cook something so tasty.  Thanks for the tip and suggestion...Groupies to the rescue again!!!


----------



## blossomz

I am going to have to try the Di special!


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> What's happening in December?



We are meeting up with you at the Lodge!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> We are meeting up with you at the Lodge!



We are?? 

And in the spirit of WD

We have 124 days, 17 hrs., 52 mins., and 26, no 25, no 24 oh nevermind, give or take a few seconds!!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> We are??
> 
> And in the spirit of WD
> 
> We have 124 days, 17 hrs., 52 mins., and 26, no 25, no 24 oh nevermind, give or take a few seconds!!



I make it 133 days.


----------



## eliza61

1)The geyser in the lobby of the Wilderness lodge appears to run from the hotel to a stream outside and then eventually over a waterfall that empties into the pool, known as "Roaring Rapids".  It is actually 3 separate water systems.  The first feeds the geyser and empties into Bay lake.  The second system begins at the spring and ends at the walkway near the pool's edge, and the third system handles the actual pool water.


2)  Since most of Central Florida "floats" on a body of fresh water, Disney had to resolve issues concerning the area's water supply and potential environmental consequences before it could begin building.  So in October 1965, 300 acres were cleared on the northwest corner of the then 27,000 acre property to conduct water control and drainage studies.  20 months later groundbreaking began.


----------



## Granny

*Eliza*...thanks for the trivia.  I must admit my first trip to WL in 1998 I was pretty amazed that they could feed the pool from the lobby geyser and still keep the chemical balance!  What can I say, I wasn't trying to "figure out" the magic at that point!  Now it's just cool to see how much detail they poured into everything at WL.   

Like the animal tracks in the paths...


----------



## blossomz

I love your trivia Eliza!
We leave for the Wonder 1week from tonight!  Wish we were stopping at the Lodge, but alas, not this time!


----------



## tea pot

Dreaming of Home 




DiznyDi said:


> Totally OT...
> 
> My sister gave me this recipe yesterday and I think it's worth sharing. If you like meat loaf:
> 2# ground meat
> 2 eggs
> 1 pkg Stove Top stuffing mix
> 
> Mix together all ingredients. Spoon into loaf pan, pat firm, and cover with ketchup. Bake uncovered 350 degrees for about 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> It's surprising how good this is. quick and easy!  DS will also put mix into muffin cups and freeze, removing from pan when frozen and returning frozen 'meatloaf muffins' to freezer for later use.



Thanks Di 
???? How long do you bake the "meatloaf muffins" ????


----------



## Granny

*tea pot*....love the "Teapot" blanket!! 

And of course, any picture that includes that lovely couch is always welcome!!


----------



## eliza61

Ok, yes I am panicking and secondly, yes you are allowed to laugh at my misery.

So, after pop's funeral my family was doing the normal hanging around the living room chatting stuff and some one said how it was ashamed that we only get together during sad occasions.

Every family says this, it's standard conversation.  No one really means it dang knab it.

So of course some one suggested getting together next summer and doing Disney.  Now in the intrest of full disclosure I did volunteer to help pull together information.  I did make a point of mentioning quite a number of times that I was not, repeat NOT organizing a family reunion to WDW for 70 people including a bunch of people over 80.    I donot have a death wish.

When will I learn?  There is a reason why they tell you not to make any major life decision close to the death of a loved one. You will regret it.

Well, my sister just called me twice at work, you know the one who can't organize a 'freakin trip to Walmart and left a message saying, "I just spoke to a Cindy and we were saying since it's so hot in August, we were wondering if you could pull some thing together for this Christmas"    
beep
"Oh hi, it's me again.  just wanted to know, could you get a discount because you have a timeshare"  call me back.

Is she insane??

We really, really need to think about getting a smilie that has %$#% over it's head.

Can you get emanicipated from your family at 50.  

Thanks for talking me down from the ledge.


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, deep cleansing breath......breathe with me....breathe with me......think of the mouse.....think of the moose.......

For a million dollars, I would not plan that get together.  You have my condolences.  
And yes, at 50 you can emancipate from the fam.  You have my permission 



Granny said:


> *tea pot*....love the "Teapot" blanket!!
> 
> And of course, any picture that includes that lovely couch is always welcome!!



Oh Granny.  What am I going to do with you??  Does Mrs Granny know how you torment me with that horrible couch?

I miss the black and white checkered chair.  That new chair clashes so bad.  What are they thinking??? 

Does anyone else think I need to get a life????


----------



## franandaj

eliza61 said:


> We really, really need to think about getting a smilie that has %$#% over it's head.



We're all here for you!


----------



## blossomz

Eliza...Just call Annette at mousefantravel. She will organize a great stress free trip!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Thanks for talking me down from the ledge.



*Eliza...*we all feel for you, and while it is a tricky thing to divorce your entire family, I'm sure for the right amount of money it can be done. 



Muushka said:


> Oh Granny.  What am I going to do with you??  Does Mrs Granny know how you torment me with that horrible couch?
> 
> I miss the black and white checkered chair.  That new chair clashes so bad.  What are they thinking???
> 
> Does anyone else think I need to get a life????



*Muush*...no way!  If you need to get a life then we all do!  And we just can't have that happen! 

No, Mrs. Granny is not aware of the Great Couch Debate.  And you know that I am just teasing you about it.  

Now that black & white checked chair...I am SO glad to see that thing gone.  That's the item that always stuck out to me in the "what's doesn't belong in this picture" question about the living room furniture.


----------



## blossomz

I'm actually with you Muush!  I loved that black and white chair!  I could do without the couch fabric!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> I'm actually with you Muush!  I loved that black and white chair!  I could do without the couch fabric!



FINALLY!!  Someone with taste!!!  Thanks Blos 

I know you are kidding Granny.  

That couch and now chair are both ugly.  And I'm not kidding!

*We want the checkered chair!  We want the checkered chair!!*


----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> We're all here for you!



Spoken like a true Groupie!


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> Eliza...Just call Annette at mousefantravel. She will organize a great stress free trip!



Oh Eliza!  Can you plead temporary insanity?  Were you under the influence of a glass or 2 of wine at the time?  All good excuses to pretend you have no recollection of the conversation.   

I like Blossomz suggestion.  If you agree to do it any planning enlist the help of an expert, present your family with the information & let them make ALL the arrangements for themselves individually.  You will really & truly want to divorce them if you don't.  

Oh & this Christmas?!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> snip...
> 
> Oh & this Christmas?!



Compassionate bunch, aren't we!

Tonight for dinner, we had one of my favorite VWL meals and got me to thinking about what we will eat while we are there.

I see bread from Sams Club.  The kind that can go into the oven and get nice and crusty with a splash of butter

I see Romaine lettuce, and grape tomatoes and shredded Parmesan cheese.  With Italian dressing

I see eggplant Parmesan from Trader Joe's with my special chunky fresh tomato sauce and that Parmesan cheese

I see grilled chicken breast strips, in chunks for a salad

I see a nice Chardonnay. 2 meals down, a few more to go......

I just love eating at VWL.  I am a nester, I will admit it!

So, Groupies, what do you enjoy eating at VWL?

PS Forgot to mention bagels and grapefruit for breakfast, oh, and coffee of course.
Now I have a new Keurig coffee maker, which I love


----------



## jimmytammy

ELiza

We feel your pain

Muushka

Not too much time on your hands.  You are in tune with a lot of things, I know this thru conversing with you.  DIS does take up a lot of our time, but I consider it _quality time_

As for eating at VWL, we like to fix spaghetti from home, freeze it then just thaw and cook(and some of that yummy bread).  Also homemade pizza.  I have this huge influx of german running through my veins, yet I find myself eating a lot of italian dishes


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . . .
> So, Groupies, what do you enjoy eating at VWL?. . . . . . . .



The Mushroom Soup at AP is the first thing that comes to mind . . . mmmmm! 

DiznyDi will tell you it was the yogurt bar at RF (but they were planning on discontinuing that  )


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> I did make a point of mentioning quite a number of times that I was not, repeat NOT organizing a family reunion to WDW for* 70 people including a bunch of people over 80.*  *I do not have a death wish.*



  Oh my.  



eliza61 said:


> Well, my sister just called me twice at work, you know the one who can't organize a 'freakin trip to Walmart and left a message saying, "I just spoke to a Cindy and we were saying since it's *so hot in August, we were wondering if you could pull some thing together for this Christmas*"
> beep





Yes, Virginia, there IS a Santa Claus... and her name is Eliza.  

Coach: How's life treating you Norm? 
Norm: Like I just ran over its dog. 





eliza61 said:


> "Oh hi, it's me again.  just wanted to know, could you get a discount because you have a timeshare"  call me back.



I'm surprised she didn't just ask if you wouldn't mind paying for it all as well while you're at it!!!

Oh Eliza, poor Eliza....  I definitely think turning them all loose to a travel agent as Blossomz suggested is your best bet.  Then she can be the one to bear any and all bad news and you can still be a good guy.  You certainly don't want the over-80 crowd like this at you


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> So, Groupies, what do you enjoy eating at VWL?
> 
> Now I have a new Keurig coffee maker, which I love


I do love my OWN coffee in the mornings, and driving down makes it possible to bring my beans, grinder, and half-and-half.  Usually, RF has raw sugar, so I just raid their supply.  I'll have to second the vote for the portobello soup at AP, as well as the buffalo. . .and pretty much anything off their wine list.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> I do love my OWN coffee in the mornings, and driving down makes it possible to bring my beans, grinder, and half-and-half.  Usually, RF has raw sugar, so I just raid their supply.  I'll have to second the vote for the portobello soup at AP, as well as the buffalo. . .and pretty much anything off their wine list.



Ah.  The sweet touch of the bean in the morning.  Nothing like it.  I broke down and got a Keurig machine. (oops, I already mentioned that)  I like it because I am the only lover of the bean in my house and when I make a pot, I drink a pot.  
This way I limit myself to 1 large cup.

I might bring my French Press to VWL this trip though.

I love mushroom soup.  I might have to try me a bowl!


----------



## sleepydog25

Oooh, a French press. . .yes, I have one, too. . .and just might have to bring it next trip. . .what a superb idea!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> So, Groupies, what do you enjoy eating at VWL?
> 
> Now I have a new Keurig coffee maker, which I love



Well I'm with DiznyDi I loved the yogurt parfaits.  So sad they're gone.       I also like the flatbreads at RF.  Now while not technically from VWL I love to get a pastry from the bakery in France & bring it back to eat in front of the villa's fireplace.     

Like Sleepydog I also bring my own coffee.  No grinder though.   I buy a bag of the Kona Blend from the Poly.  Love that coffee.

I love my Keurig coffee maker too!  We love the Timothy's Kona Blend.


----------



## blossomz

Speaking of coffee, does anyone else miss the frozen coffee/ice cream pool bar drinks?  They haven't been seen for awhile.  Apparently you can still find them at the OKW pool bar because they have the star bucks liqueor.  Yum they were good!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> My cats are on Vetsulin (which will be pulled off the market one of these days because of expiration problems, but so far so good).



Muushka, thanks for making the comment about Vetsulin.  I finally went to the website for it yesterday and found all the letters from the manufacturer telling vets to take animals off of this insulin and move them to another.  The FDA says the insulin is not consistent so the animal could be getting way too much or way too little of the active ingredient.  I found a website for diabetic cats and read the horror stories about the cats on Vetsulin who suddenly were having problems with their diabetes again.

I contacted the manufacturer and got this response:  

From: Richardson, Jill <jill.richardson@sp.intervet.com>
Subject: Vetsulin
To: inkmahm
Date: Monday, July 26, 2010, 12:46 PM




Hello xxx, 
Vetsulin is not available for use at this time, unless the animal is enrolled in a special critical needs program.  We do recommend that cats are placed on either ProZinc or Glargine instead of Vetsulin.  There is information about this on our website at www.vetsulin.com.
You can have your vet contact us if they have any questions at 1 800-224-5318 
Thank you for contacting us 


Jill Richardson, DVM
Intervet/Schering-Plough Animal Health 
Pharmacovigilance Veterinarian
T: +1 800-224-5318


My vet did call today and found out that he shouldn't be using Vetsulin anymore.   He is quite upset with the distributor who has continued to sell it to him.  Now he has to switch his diabetic patients to something else.

I have Humulin N insulin that I just got from Walgreens.  We'll see how this works for my Cheyenne.  I feel so much better now that I'm not giving her the Vetsulin anymore.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Well I'm with DiznyDi I loved the yogurt parfaits.  So sad they're gone.       I also like the flatbreads at RF.  Now while not technically from VWL I love to get a pastry from the bakery in France & bring it back to eat in front of the villa's fireplace.
> 
> Like Sleepydog I also bring my own coffee.  No grinder though.   I buy a bag of the Kona Blend from the Poly.  Love that coffee.
> 
> I love my Keurig coffee maker too!  We love the Timothy's Kona Blend.



Hey, it is supposed to be stuff you cook!! 

I love the strawberry cheesecake from AK.  Yummmmm.

I love T Kona blend too!  And the Organic bold.  Have you seen the great price on them through the auto delivery program at Amazon?  .35 a cup, delivered.  Once I figure out my favorite, I will order through them.



blossomz said:


> Speaking of coffee, does anyone else miss the frozen coffee/ice cream pool bar drinks?  They haven't been seen for awhile.  Apparently you can still find them at the OKW pool bar because they have the star bucks liqueor.  Yum they were good!



Sorry, I don't do coffee flavored anything except coffee.  Strange, I know.  
I think it has something to do with being from RI.  Coffee syrup capital of the world.



Inkmahm said:


> Muushka, thanks for making the comment about Vetsulin.  I finally went to the website for it yesterday and found all the letters from the manufacturer telling vets to take animals off of this insulin and move them to another.  The FDA says the insulin is not consistent so the animal could be getting way too much or way too little of the active ingredient.  I found a website for diabetic cats and read the horror stories about the cats on Vetsulin who suddenly were having problems with their diabetes again.
> 
> I contacted the manufacturer and got this response:
> 
> From: Richardson, Jill <jill.richardson@sp.intervet.com>
> Subject: Vetsulin
> To: inkmahm
> Date: Monday, July 26, 2010, 12:46 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello xxx,
> Vetsulin is not available for use at this time, unless the animal is enrolled in a special critical needs program.  We do recommend that cats are placed on either ProZinc or Glargine instead of Vetsulin.  There is information about this on our website at www.vetsulin.com.
> You can have your vet contact us if they have any questions at 1 800-224-5318
> Thank you for contacting us
> 
> 
> Jill Richardson, DVM
> Intervet/Schering-Plough Animal Health
> Pharmacovigilance Veterinarian
> T: +1 800-224-5318
> 
> 
> My vet did call today and found out that he shouldn't be using Vetsulin anymore.   He is quite upset with the distributor who has continued to sell it to him.  Now he has to switch his diabetic patients to something else.
> 
> I have Humulin N insulin that I just got from Walgreens.  We'll see how this works for my Cheyenne.  I feel so much better now that I'm not giving her the Vetsulin anymore.



Wow, I am surprised your vet had not been notified.  I think I am going to ask mine about switching to the Humulin N insulin.  Do you remember what you pay per vial?  And do you give your cat about the same amount as the Vetsulin?  Thanks!  To keep it in the WL spirit, I wonder if they sell Humulin N insulin at the Mercantile????


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Wow, I am surprised your vet had not been notified.  I think I am going to ask mine about switching to the Humulin N insulin.  Do you remember what you pay per vial?  And do you give your cat about the same amount as the Vetsulin?  Thanks!  To keep it in the WL spirit, I wonder if they sell Humulin N insulin at the Mercantile????



The Humulin N is more expensive.  I got it at Walgreens for $59.99 but for cats, they add sales tax in my state so it was $63 something.  If it were for human use there'd be no tax.  Odd.

My vet insists he heard nothing at all about Vetsulin from the distributor and that is who is is holding responsible for not communicating.  He gave me credit for the Vetsulin and the syringes.

My cat seems to be okay although I have to stay up another 45 minutes tonight to make sure at the 6 hour mark.  So far, so good.  I haven't had a chance yet to go back to the feline diabetes site to read up on Humulin N but I will try to do that tomorrow.   It's the same dosage as Vesulin on the same 12 hour schedule.   

Speaking of cats, that is what would make VWL perfect for me.  If each villa came complete with a resident cat I'd be in heaven.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Hey, it is supposed to be stuff you cook!!
> 
> I love the strawberry cheesecake from AK.  Yummmmm.
> 
> I love T Kona blend too!  And the Organic bold.  Have you seen the great price on them through the auto delivery program at Amazon?  .35 a cup, delivered.  Once I figure out my favorite, I will order through them.



Oops!   I guess I didn't read the original post carefully.  However, I do "cook" yogurt parfaits at home all the time!  Still like the ones they used to have at RF better though.  

We use the subscribe & save from Amazon too.  Still a little on the pricey side (compared with coffee for a regular brewer) but cheaper than getting it at the grocery store.    It's hard to go back to the regular auto. drip pot after having the Keurig.  I'm spoiled now.  I wonder if I could fit one in the OL?


----------



## jimmytammy

You know while we are talking eating at VWL, we do enjoy eating around the World! One of our fav things to fix at home from WDW are the Cheddar Cheese soup from Le Cellier.  It takes a lot of prep work but is so worth it!  There are certain ingredients after much trial and error that we have found a tried and true taste just like it recipe.  Keys for us are Black Diamond Cheddar cheese from Sams Club, Maple Cured bacon from The Fresh Market(a local store) and Boddingtons Ale.

Also, Honey Sesame Chicken from Nine Dragons.  Both of these recipes take a lot of hands!  1st time we fixed the chicken, took us 3 hrs.!!  But we got it down to about 1:15, which is _bear_able.(had to get VWL in there somewhere)

Easier and less time, PB&J milkshake from 50s PTC


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm with HL: I make the yogurt parfaits at home and have them every morning for breakfast. With all the fresh berries available now they're particularly good. Groupies helped me 'fine tune' my granola recipe. It's not as good as having it at RF, but is pretty good. 
Keurigs, we have 2; one upstairs and one downstairs. Love 'em!  My favorite is Coffee Peoples 'Donut Shop'. DDad will tell you his favorite is Green Mountains 'Southern Pecan'.
HL you could always take the Keurig Mini for your locker. Bed Bath and Beyond clearanced them at 39.99 a few months ago. I picked one up with my locker in mind. Currently it's at DDads office.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> The Humulin N is more expensive.  I got it at Walgreens for $59.99 but for cats, they add sales tax in my state so it was $63 something.  If it were for human use there'd be no tax.  Odd.
> 
> My vet insists he heard nothing at all about Vetsulin from the distributor and that is who is is holding responsible for not communicating.  He gave me credit for the Vetsulin and the syringes.
> 
> My cat seems to be okay although I have to stay up another 45 minutes tonight to make sure at the 6 hour mark.  So far, so good.  I haven't had a chance yet to go back to the feline diabetes site to read up on Humulin N but I will try to do that tomorrow.   It's the same dosage as Vesulin on the same 12 hour schedule.
> 
> Speaking of cats, that is what would make VWL perfect for me.  If each villa came complete with a resident cat I'd be in heaven.



* If each villa came complete with a resident cat I'd be in heaven*

Now there is a tag if I ever saw one.  And my idea of a great idea!

I looked up the insulin on the internet last night.  It looks like there are places to get it which would cost less.  One place, if you buy in bulk, got it down to $30 or so a vial (but you had to buy 5 or so).

The Vetsulin uses U 40 syringes and the Humulin N uses U 100 syringes.  So when you say it is the same, are you taking the difference in syringe size into account?  Don't mean to nit-pick but I need to have my ducks in a row when I talk with my vet.  Thanks!



jimmytammy said:


> You know while we are talking eating at VWL, we do enjoy eating around the World! One of our fav things to fix at home from WDW are the Cheddar Cheese soup from Le Cellier.  It takes a lot of prep work but is so worth it!  There are certain ingredients after much trial and error that we have found a tried and true taste just like it recipe.  Keys for us are Black Diamond Cheddar cheese from Sams Club, Maple Cured bacon from The Fresh Market(a local store) and Boddingtons Ale.
> 
> Also, Honey Sesame Chicken from Nine Dragons.  Both of these recipes take a lot of hands!  1st time we fixed the chicken, took us 3 hrs.!!  But we got it down to about 1:15, which is _bear_able.(had to get VWL in there somewhere)
> 
> Easier and less time, PB&J milkshake from 50s PTC



OK JT, give up that cheddar cheese soup recipe, measurements and all.  If you would   It sounds wonderful.



DiznyDi said:


> I'm with HL: I make the yogurt parfaits at home and have them every morning for breakfast. With all the fresh berries available now they're particularly good. Groupies helped me 'fine tune' my granola recipe. It's not as good as having it at RF, but is pretty good.
> Keurigs, we have 2; one upstairs and one downstairs. Love 'em!  My favorite is Coffee Peoples 'Donut Shop'. DDad will tell you his favorite is Green Mountains 'Southern Pecan'.
> HL you could always take the Keurig Mini for your locker. Bed Bath and Beyond clearanced them at 39.99 a few months ago. I picked one up with my locker in mind. Currently it's at DDads office.



Is that Donut Shop coffee robust?  I am still in the learning stage and realized pretty quickly that the regular and light ones are just not strong enough.  Thanks

To steal from JT, life is more _bear_able here on the Groupie thread.


----------



## Granny

From the VWL atrium, a little Hidden Mickey:






And another view of VWL:






I like the fresh made-while-you-wait salads and sandwiches at Roaring Fork:


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> * If each villa came complete with a resident cat I'd be in heaven*
> 
> Now there is a tag if I ever saw one.  And my idea of a great idea!
> 
> I looked up the insulin on the internet last night.  It looks like there are places to get it which would cost less.  One place, if you buy in bulk, got it down to $30 or so a vial (but you had to buy 5 or so).
> 
> The Vetsulin uses U 40 syringes and the Humulin N uses U 100 syringes.  So when you say it is the same, are you taking the difference in syringe size into account?  Don't mean to nit-pick but I need to have my ducks in a row when I talk with my vet.  Thanks!



Yes, I double and triple checked that with my vet yesterday.  The strength of the insulin is different, too.  So using the U100 syringe I still go to the 4th mark in the morning and 3rd in the afternoon, same as with the Vetsulin.  It's just that the insulin seems so much more concentrated and that the syringe markings are so much closer together.  It's really much harder to get an accurate dose with these new ones than with the Vetsulin.  I can see where it would be VERY easy to give the wrong dosage if not paying attention so I'm being extra careful.

The insulin is supposed to be tossed after 28 days but my cat doesn't use that much so I'll be wasting quite a bit.  I need to figure out if it comes in a smaller vial, or maybe buying it in bulk will make it cheaper even if I have to toss half of it.  I don't want to buy in bulk though until I know this is the insulin that will work for my cat.


----------



## Muushka

What size syringe?  I use the 1/2 cc size, U 100. The markings are quite small.  

I get involved with diabetic cat threads and see where people are suggesting buying the syringes at Walmart or Sams (which I do).  They never say in their post that those stores don't sell the U 40 syringes and to be careful.  
Scary!  I pay about $12.50 for a hundred syringes if that helps.  Bummer that you have to throw some away.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Oh Granny, your pictures are wonderful!  Thank you.


----------



## sleepydog25

Re: coffee, whereas Muushka doesn't do anything coffee-flavored other than coffee, I can't do flavored coffees at all. . .I want just the coffee strong, freshly brewed, and with a hit of raw sugar and half-and-half. . .oh, can't abide iced coffees, either.  My southern roots convinced me long ago that it's ICED tea and HOT coffee. . .  Moose-tly, I love the smell of fresh brewed coffee first thing on a cold morning--ahhhhh.  For the food topic, I've recreated the portobello soup here, and though it takes a bit of time, it's darn good and a wonderful reminder of AP.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh Granny, your pictures are wonderful!  Thank you.



Nice of you to say so.  By the way, I know that the prices for salads and sandwiches at RF have gone up quite a bit since that picture in 2006.  Too bad as I thought they were a very good value by Disney standards.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> What size syringe?  I use the 1/2 cc size, U 100. The markings are quite small.
> 
> I get involved with diabetic cat threads and see where people are suggesting buying the syringes at Walmart or Sams (which I do).  They never say in their post that those stores don't sell the U 40 syringes and to be careful.
> Scary!  I pay about $12.50 for a hundred syringes if that helps.  Bummer that you have to throw some away.



Hmmmm.... then I'm not sure you'd use the same switching from Vetsulin because I had U40 syringes and had to take them back to the vet with the Vetsulin.  I have the 1/2 cc size, U100 now.  They were $15.88 at Walgreens.  Where do you buy yours - Sam's?  We have a Sam's club membership.  I wonder if they have the insulin, too?


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> * If each villa came complete with a resident cat I'd be in heaven*
> 
> Now there is a tag if I ever saw one.  And my idea of a great idea!
> 
> 
> OK JT, give up that cheddar cheese soup recipe, measurements and all.  If you would   It sounds wonderful.



I forgot to say that you're right, that would be a perfect tag for me.  

Our vet has an office cat named Chief.  I love playing with Chief when we go to the vet.  The cat has such a great personality and is so friendly with everyone.  A chief in every villa would truly be perfect as it would make it REALLY be like home.  I miss my cats when we travel (and the dog, too).

As for the soup, I have a Disney recipe book that includes the recipe from Le Cellier.  It sounds like JT has modified the recipe a bit to make it taste exactly like the original.   Otherwise I can post the one from the Disney book.

The mushroom soup at AP is my husband's favorite.  I'm allergic to mushrooms so I"ve never had it, but he raves about it.


----------



## Inkmahm

Do any of you have Groupon in your cities?  

$40 for Segway Tour of Veterans Park from Segway of Wisconsin ($84.67 Value) http://www.groupon.com/milwaukee/de...eferral&utm_medium=email&utm_source=uu3393852

I was really excited today to see they were offering Segway tours. We first did Segways at WDW and loved them so now we do tours in cities we visit.  This is the first time we'll do it in our own home town though!  Couldn't beat the price so I'm taking my brother and his family next month as part of their Christmas presents (a little early).

I just signed up for the Orlando Groupon emails, too.  I see they had an airboat special recently.  Too bad I missed that one, it's one of the things we want to do in December.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> You know while we are talking eating at VWL, we do enjoy eating around the World! One of our fav things to fix at home from WDW are the Cheddar Cheese soup from Le Cellier.  It takes a lot of prep work but is so worth it!  There are certain ingredients after much trial and error that we have found a tried and true taste just like it recipe.  Keys for us are Black Diamond Cheddar cheese from Sams Club, Maple Cured bacon from The Fresh Market(a local store) and Boddingtons Ale.
> 
> Also, Honey Sesame Chicken from Nine Dragons.  Both of these recipes take a lot of hands!  1st time we fixed the chicken, took us 3 hrs.!!  But we got it down to about 1:15, which is _bear_able.(had to get VWL in there somewhere)
> 
> Easier and less time, PB&J milkshake from 50s PTC



I make the cheddar soup at home too.  It takes a looooong time, but its' so worth it in the end.  It's rendering down the bacon that takes the longest, but unfortunately the process cannot be rushed!   I haven't been able to find Black Diamond Cheddar (no Sam's near us).  I'll try the maple bacon next time.  I usually just get the low salt because the cheese has so much sodium & DH has high blood pressure.   I'll try the Boddingtons Ale too.  I usually use Molson Canadian.  It's not exactly like the Le Cellier version but it's pretty darn close.  Pair it with the awesome pretzel bread they now sell at Whole Foods & ahhhhhh!         Can't wait until the Fall when I can start making it again.



DiznyDi said:


> I'm with HL: I make the yogurt parfaits at home and have them every morning for breakfast. With all the fresh berries available now they're particularly good. Groupies helped me 'fine tune' my granola recipe. It's not as good as having it at RF, but is pretty good.
> Keurigs, we have 2; one upstairs and one downstairs. Love 'em!  My favorite is Coffee Peoples 'Donut Shop'. DDad will tell you his favorite is Green Mountains 'Southern Pecan'.
> HL you could always take the Keurig Mini for your locker. Bed Bath and Beyond clearanced them at 39.99 a few months ago. I picked one up with my locker in mind. Currently it's at DDads office.



Oooooo I'll have to go look for the mini Keurig.  The only problem is my OL is packed to the brim!  I'd have to take some stuff out or get a 2nd one.  Not a bad idea but I think DH would not be happy with me if I did that!  



Muushka said:


> *
> OK JT, give up that cheddar cheese soup recipe, measurements and all.  If you would   It sounds wonderful.
> *


*

You can get the recipe & tons more Disney recipes from allears.net.*


----------



## Muushka

I was thinking that JT refined the cheddar soup recipe, will it be the same one on AllEars?

Granny, they were great pics, and I am grateful that there was no furniture in them!



Inkmahm said:


> Hmmmm.... then I'm not sure you'd use the same switching from Vetsulin because I had U40 syringes and had to take them back to the vet with the Vetsulin.  I have the 1/2 cc size, U100 now.  They were $15.88 at Walgreens.  Where do you buy yours - Sam's?  We have a Sam's club membership.  I wonder if they have the insulin, too?



I switched to the U 100 needles and multiply the amount she gets by 2.5.  
If I got the U 100 insulin, I would not multiply (otherwise I would have a not-so-alive kitty!

I am needing some needles, I will check at Sams for the insulin at the same time.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . .  The only problem is my OL is packed to the brim!  I'd have to take some stuff out or get a 2nd one.  Not a bad idea but I think DH would not be happy with me if I did that!  . . . . . . .



Let Anniversary Guy know that John disclosed one evening at the OL Wine Event at Epcot that the record right now is 14 OLs.  Yes, fourteen (14) ! !   Makes two sound very reasonable, doesn't it!

I think you would need a two bedroom just for the storage of all of the lockers.  Can you imagine packing them up when the magic is coming to a pause!?!  (it never really ends )

Something tells me this may end with Anniversary Guy sending DiznyDi a PM encouraging her to get that second OL, so forget I mentioned it . . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka

We use the recipe from the Disney Cookbook, the one that is white, has Mickey dressed as a chef on the front cover.

We buy the Black Diamond cheese from Sams because it is less expensive and if you look closely you can get a block of 1.5 lbs that will allow for exactly 2 batches.

Boddingtons Ale is pricey, but our local grocery store will sell just one.  We have tried several other beers and ales, but this one just seems to just hit that Le Cellier flavor.  

The Maple cured bacon was sort of a fluke we hit upon, but the maple syrup, Canada tie in made sense.  

This soup makes enough to be eat on for several servings.  Four of us can eat twice off of it.

If someone doesnt post the recipe soon, I will do my best to get it up by the weekend.  Takes me forever to type


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> Let Anniversary Guy know that John disclosed one evening at the OL Wine Event at Epcot that the record right now is 14 OLs.  Yes, fourteen (14) ! !   Makes two sound very reasonable, doesn't it!
> 
> I think you would need a two bedroom just for the storage of all of the lockers.  Can you imagine packing them up when the magic is coming to a pause!?!  (it never really ends )
> 
> Something tells me this may end with Anniversary Guy sending DiznyDi a PM encouraging her to get that second OL, so forget I mentioned it . . . . .



On my golly, I'd read before about someone having 7 - but 14.  Wow.  Talk about just stepping on and off the plane with nothing in tow but your wallet & car keys.  I'm definitely going to have to share this little tidbit with the family.  My DS14 thinks both DW and I are nuts for pondering a 3rd one, since as he says, "we don't LIVE there - we're just on vacation there."    Someday he'll get that convenience and being well supplied only make your vacations better; and of course we live there, just not year-round.  We aren't living at home while on vacation, now are we?!? No, we're living there when we're there.  Ugh.  Teenagers.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> 
> We use the recipe from the Disney Cookbook, the one that is white, has Mickey dressed as a chef on the front cover.
> 
> We buy the Black Diamond cheese from Sams because it is less expensive and if you look closely you can get a block of 1.5 lbs that will allow for exactly 2 batches.
> 
> Boddingtons Ale is pricey, but our local grocery store will sell just one.  We have tried several other beers and ales, but this one just seems to just hit that Le Cellier flavor.
> 
> The Maple cured bacon was sort of a fluke we hit upon, but the maple syrup, Canada tie in made sense.
> 
> This soup makes enough to be eat on for several servings.  Four of us can eat twice off of it.
> 
> If someone doesnt post the recipe soon, I will do my best to get it up by the weekend.  Takes me forever to type



Thanks JT, sounds yummy.  No rush, it would be a winter meal .

14 OL?????  Oh my.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I've never tried to make it, but p. 23 of Fall 2005 Vacation Magic has the recipe for Canadian Cheddar Cheese Soup.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Let Anniversary Guy know that John disclosed one evening at the OL Wine Event at Epcot that the record right now is 14 OLs.  Yes, fourteen (14) ! !   Makes two sound very reasonable, doesn't it!
> 
> I think you would need a two bedroom just for the storage of all of the lockers.  Can you imagine packing them up when the magic is coming to a pause!?!  (it never really ends )
> 
> Something tells me this may end with Anniversary Guy sending DiznyDi a PM encouraging her to get that second OL, so forget I mentioned it . . . . .



14?!!  I wonder if that might be for Off Kilter or something like that?  I heard they use OL's services.   I think AG's guys fears are the more OLs I have the more trips I'll want to take (and he's probably right!) & he already thinks I/we take too many.

Ok here' the Cheddar Cheese Soup recipe from allears.net.  Enjoy!   


Ingredients:

½ Pound applewood smoked Bacon (cut into ½ pieces)

4 Tablespoons butter

1 Diced red onion (about 1 cup)

3 Diced celery stalks (about 1 cup)

1 Cup all purpose flour

3 Cups chicken stock

4 Cups whole milk

1 Pound aged white Cheddar cheese (shaved or grated)

1 Tablespoon salt (to taste)

1 Tablespoon pepper

1 Tablespoon worchester sauce

1 Tablespoon tobasco sauce

1 cup warm beer

Method of preparation:

The number one rule in Cheddar cheese soup is Low and slow. This recipe takes about an hour to make, and if you try to turn the heat up and rush it, you will only ruin your work

The number two rule is Keep stirring. This is a soup that can burn, and takes a lot of tender loving care. When in doubt,  Keep stirring".

1. In a large Soup pot (At least 1 ½ Gallon) render down the bacon. All you are looking to do here is to liquefy the fat in the bacon, you are not trying to brown it.

2. Add the Butter and melt it.

3. Add the Onion and Celery and sauté until onions to start to get translucent.

4. Dust this with flour and mix to form a roux. Keep stirring until all of the flour has been incorporated.

5. Add chicken stock, slowly, while constantly stirring. You are looking for something resembling a gravy at this point. It's going to be very thick.

6. Next add milk, again slowly, while constantly stirring. This should significantly lighten up your soup at this point.

7. Turn heat up slightly, it's time to melt the cheese. Add cheese very slowly in small amounts, while stirring constantly. Allow each portion of cheese to melt away before adding the next. Keep stirring.

8. Now add salt and pepper. Be very careful with your salt. There is a lot of salt in your bacon, and possibly even in your chicken stock.

9. Next add worchester, tobasco, and beer. Keep stirring.

10. Turn down the heat slightly and let simmer or serve. You can garnish each bowl with some finely chopped bacon and chives.

When you are reheating this soup (especially in a microwave) you need to remember the 2 rules. Low and slow and Keep stirring you want to be constantly stirring this to ensure it blends evenly.


----------



## stopher1

I just saw a link on the DIS home page to Parade/Show information for WDW that the MSEP will have an extended run.  When clicking through the link and scrolling down, it says that there is no announced end date.  So if that's true, then it will definitely last longer than the Summer Nightastic! promo which is slated to end 8/14.


----------



## bobbiwoz

stopher1 said:


> I just saw a link on the DIS home page to Parade/Show information for WDW that the MSEP will have an extended run.  When clicking through the link and scrolling down, it says that there is no announced end date.  So if that's true, then it will definitely last longer than the Summer Nightastic! promo which is slated to end 8/14.



That's great!  We saw it in July, and I would love to see it again.


----------



## Muushka

If MSEP was there when we cruise in Sept, we may just have to stop by to see it!  Thanks Stopher!


----------



## wildernessDad

I would just like to announce that there is 130 days to go until I, hopefully, step into our beloved lodge!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Nicoal13

Just had to post an update. We accepted an offer on our house last month and finally found a house we like. Our offer was accepted today! Yay! We'll be moving in September. With moving, DS starting 4K and remodeling the new house, I have a feeling the months will fly by and it'll be May and time for our trip.

So excited to move!


----------



## wildernessDad

Was talking with DW just a bit ago and she said to me, "There's only one place that I want to hear welcome home - Aulani."

We talked about it for a while.  I was stationed in Hawaii during my sub service in the Navy and she was a Navy wife living in Hawaii, Oahu to be exact.  She loved Hawaii and hated to leave.

I suggested once every 3 years.  So we'll see what happens.  Probably nothing.  We're good financially, but I don't want to get a loan.  I'd rather save the money for a purchase.  But we're doing that Southwest vacation next year, but I may be able to scrape up something.    What do you think about Aulani?


----------



## DiznyDi

I personally think Aulani is wonderful! If you think you'll be traveling every 3 years, I say go for it! I've also been discussing with DDad the possibility of Aulani points for us.
While staying at the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club just a month ago, we were only a lagoon away from Aulani. The area is beautiful, the lagoons - 4 of them makes for a nice easy walk morning or night. You're away from the busyness of Waikiki. Unless Disney would provide transportation such as the ME, you probably will need a car. Hopefully the parking fee will be reasonable. We paid $30 per night + tax just to park!
Hawaii is a place I never had a particular desire to go to, now I can't wait to go back!
Yes, by all means, consider Aulani!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Uh-oh. .  .  .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Uh-oh. .  .  .



Hmmmmm....maybe this wasn't the time for that "discussion" to go public! 

Aulani looks great.  We don't plan on buying there but hopefully we can figure out the "slow DVC booking season" and reserve at the 7 month window at some point.


----------



## jimmytammy

AHHHHH....Aulani, Electrical Parade extended and Cheese Soup.  Can life get any better?  Oh yeah, VWL.  Now life is perfect!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Looks Aulani is off the burner. She came back from picking up DS and didn't mention it further.


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> Looks Aulani is off the burner. She came back from picking up DS and didn't mention it further.



It could still be percolating...  my DW often mentions something briefly, almost randomly, then weeks or even months later comes back with a much more full-blown, planned out and fully brewed idea.  


We too have considered Aulani, though almost flippantly at this point.  My brother lives on Oahu, and it sure would make for a nice place to stay and get and do a twofer every 3 years.  He's a jr. partner in a business venture there, so his stay sure seems like it will not be brief.  The two years he's spent there already demonstrate that he's more and more committed to staying there, so we would more than likely have that secondary reason for quite some time.  But pulling the trigger is not something we're willing to do right now.  So it will percolate for the foreseeable future.  Picking up VGC points was a no-brainer, we're out there annually or more - Hawaii, not quite as easy a determination.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> AHHHHH....Aulani, Electrical Parade extended and Cheese Soup.  Can life get any better?  Oh yeah, VWL.  Now life is perfect!!



When I first read this, I thought you were saying that the Electric Water Pageant had been extended to include Aulani.  That would be quite a trip each night! 

But you weren't even talking about EWP.  

Must have coffee....


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> When I first read this, I thought you were saying that the Electric Water Pageant had been extended to include Aulani.  *That would be quite a trip each night!*
> 
> But you weren't even talking about EWP.
> 
> Must have coffee....


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> When I first read this, I thought you were saying that the Electric Water Pageant had been extended to include Aulani. That would be quite a trip each night!
> 
> But you weren't even talking about EWP.
> 
> Must have coffee....


Be sure it's not decaf. . .


----------



## Muushka

Guess what????


*
BWV Dreamin's birthday is tomorrow!!!*​


----------



## Muushka

And.....

*Granny needs coffee!!!*


----------



## DaveH

Hi all still alive.

DIL sorry for your lost. I hope you and family remember the great times.

*NO CATS IN VILLAS!!!!* They would hurt DW badly due to allergies.

Hope everyone who prayers and  are doing much better.

DW just loves DCL, we had a trip to world in May with friends. They bailed and changed to a 4 night DCL. Had a great time. Been spending more time on the cruise board. 

We do not cook at WDW. Just the 2 of us and much better not cooking. DW is the coffee person. We have some Gevalia in OL for her. She loves Kurig, they have it at her work.

We want to try Aulani, hopefully some time in the future.

I will try to stop in more often.


----------



## Muushka

Hey belated Birthday Boy!  I hope it was a good one.

Don't worry about cats in villas.  It is a dream thing, not a request.  
And believe it or not, we are both allergic to the beasts!

Ahhhh cruising.  Love it.

Hey, I just noticed:





> You can get FREE dining when you book a full price Walt Disney World vacation package for check-ins most nights August 15 - October 7, 2010, October 22-October 28, 2010, November 12-18, 2010, November 27 - December 2, 2010 and December 10-21, 2010.



No free dining while we are there in Dec (Dec 3-9)!  WooHoo!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Hey belated Birthday Boy! I hope it was a good one.
> 
> Don't worry about cats in villas. It is a dream thing, not a request.
> And believe it or not, we are both allergic to the beasts!
> 
> Ahhhh cruising. Love it.
> 
> Hey, I just noticed:
> 
> *No free dining while we are there in Dec (Dec 3-9)! WooHoo*!


Second that woohoo. . .


----------



## Muushka

And I just read this:

2010 Candlelight Processional Narrators (partial, tentative, subject to change)

    * 11/26/10-11/28/01 - Isabella Rossellini
    * 11/29/10-12/06/10 - TBD
    * 12/07/10-12/09/10 - Jodi Benson
    * 12/10/10-12/11/10 - Whoopi Goldberg
    * 12/12/10-12/15/10 - Steven Curtis Chapman
    * 12/16/10-12/18/10 - Thomas Gibson
    * 12/19/10-12/21/10 - Trace Adkins
    * 12/22/10-12/27/10 - TBD
    * 12/28/10-12/30/10 - Marlee Matlin

Whoopi might be fun!


----------



## DaveH

Thanks for the birthday wish. I got to see Whoopi thanks to the snow storm. She did a great job. We will miss the CP this year. We will be there for for 2 nights. We are going to visit friends on the day before our cruise. so no time and too much $ for just the evening. We will not be back to WDW until Dec next year. I will PM with all details. We are doing B2B starting Nov 28. We love WDW for the holidays. We will try to go to a couple of the hotels on that Sat night. I plan on next year doing a week at WDW just after Thanksgiving.

121 for cruise and 119 to WDW.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Wow, I am surprised your vet had not been notified.  I think I am going to ask mine about switching to the Humulin N insulin.  Do you remember what you pay per vial?  And do you give your cat about the same amount as the Vetsulin?  Thanks!  To keep it in the WL spirit, I wonder if they sell Humulin N insulin at the Mercantile????



Not at the Mercantile, but on Amazon.com!

http://www.amazon.com/Lilly-Humulin...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1280513216&sr=1-1

this is the cheapest I've found with shipping.   

Did you call your vet yet?


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> And I just read this:
> 
> 2010 Candlelight Processional Narrators (partial, tentative, subject to change)
> 
> * 11/26/10-11/28/01 - Isabella Rossellini
> * 11/29/10-12/06/10 - TBD
> * 12/07/10-12/09/10 - Jodi Benson
> * 12/10/10-12/11/10 - Whoopi Goldberg
> * 12/12/10-12/15/10 - Steven Curtis Chapman
> * 12/16/10-12/18/10 - Thomas Gibson
> * 12/19/10-12/21/10 - Trace Adkins
> * 12/22/10-12/27/10 - TBD
> * 12/28/10-12/30/10 - Marlee Matlin
> 
> Whoopi might be fun!




Hey guys, what is candlelight processional?  We've never been during the holidays. so I've no clue.  what are they narrating?


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Not at the Mercantile, but on Amazon.com!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lilly-Humulin...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1280513216&sr=1-1
> 
> this is the cheapest I've found with shipping.
> 
> Did you call your vet yet?



Nope, not yet.  I am caring for 2 diabetic kitties at this time, both on Vetsulin.  When Brandon's mom returns from Taiwan, I will talk with her about it then, and then ask about the other insulin.  I will let you know.  



eliza61 said:


> Hey guys, what is candlelight processional?  We've never been during the holidays. so I've no clue.  what are they narrating?



How can I describe the most beautiful thing that Disney has to offer at Christmas?  In my own words, it is the Christmas story, without the watering down that the holiday so often receives.  No Santa, no sleigh rides and no Frosty.  Christ from the cradle to the cross.

Here is Disney's description


> During the holidays, Epcot theme park is transformed into an international celebration of Yuletide traditions filled with festive decorations and live entertainment. From Holidays Around The World to Candlelight Processional, delight in the sights and sounds of the season.
> 
> Candlelight Processional is a special holiday event held nightly at the American Gardens Theatre in Epcot theme park as part of Holidays Around The World. The event retells the stirring story of Christmas with a special celebrity narrator accompanied by a 50-piece orchestra and a mass choir.
> 
> Candlelight Processional is a terrific way to get in the Christmas spirit and to share the magic of the season with your family and friends. The event has become an essential family tradition for many Guests  once you experience it, you will be inspired to share it every year with the ones you love.


http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/epcot/special-events/candlelight-processional/








DaveH said:


> Thanks for the birthday wish. I got to see Whoopi thanks to the snow storm. She did a great job. We will miss the CP this year. We will be there for for 2 nights. We are going to visit friends on the day before our cruise. so no time and too much $ for just the evening. We will not be back to WDW until Dec next year. I will PM with all details. We are doing B2B starting Nov 28. We love WDW for the holidays. We will try to go to a couple of the hotels on that Sat night. I plan on next year doing a week at WDW just after Thanksgiving.
> 
> 121 for cruise and 119 to WDW.



Sounds like a wonderful plan.  One year we did 4 days BCV 4 days VWL and DCL Wonder for Christmas (day).  That was one of the best vacations we ever had.  You enjoy yourself and take lots of pictures!


----------



## horselover

Hello groupies!  Just popping on to say 13 more days til Disney!!!                Oh & I'm pretty sure I broke my pinkie toe yesterday.       If it's not broken it's a really bad sprain & the treatment is the same anyway.  Bad timing to say the least.   I can't get my foot into my normal Disney shoes or any of my sandals except 1 pair & they'd be not great for long term walking.    Went ahead & order some really ugly Crocs & an expensive pair of Teva sandals from Zappos.  Both brands were recommended for comfort, but oh those Crocs are ugly!  I'm not sure if I'd rather wear ugly shoes or more expensive stylish ones.  I hate spending too much $$ on shoes.  I'm not your typical girl that way!        Hopefully one pair will work & the other will go back.  Even better would be my toe is totally healed by then!  

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOPE!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sorry to hear about the toe HL!!!   Those are painful.  I've had a couple broken little toes from horses stepping on them, a broken big toe from a motorcycle (just before my nieces baptisim and I still remember the pain of wearing dressy shoes for that!) and then last year I broke my second toe just before that same nieces graduation from HS.  I told her I might not make it to her wedding since I figure that's a set up for another toe or perhaps a foot.  

I hope the crocs or sandles work well and that your toe does some quick healing!!  I found my birkenstocks or teva's to be the most comfortable but I don't own any Crocks to know how those would have worked.


----------



## blossomz

Starting our final weekend before we cruise!


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Hello groupies!  Just popping on to say 13 more days til Disney!!!                Oh & I'm pretty sure I broke my pinkie toe yesterday.       If it's not broken it's a really bad sprain & the treatment is the same anyway.  Bad timing to say the least.   I can't get my foot into my normal Disney shoes or any of my sandals except 1 pair & they'd be not great for long term walking.    Went ahead & order some really ugly Crocs & an expensive pair of Teva sandals from Zappos.  Both brands were recommended for comfort, but oh those Crocs are ugly!  I'm not sure if I'd rather wear ugly shoes or more expensive stylish ones.  I hate spending too much $$ on shoes.  I'm not your typical girl that way!        Hopefully one pair will work & the other will go back.  Even better would be my toe is totally healed by then!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOPE!!!!


Keep the crocs! Those ARE my Disney shoes as well as my at home shoes.  I can't even tell you how many pair I own.  Croc sandals are about the only thing on my feet in the summer time.


----------



## DiznyDi

*HL* that your toe heals quickly and you can enjoy your trip! I watch Sierra Trading Post on a regular basis for bargain basement prices on Tevas and Merrells. Just picked up a pair of Teva leather sandals for $24.87 with free shipping that had originally been $80.  I don't find Crocs particularly comfortable for long term wear, only to the pool while at the resort.  And of course, they're my Disney Crocs!

Yeah, *blossomz*, it won't be long! Looking forward to reading all about it!

Hoping all Groupies have a nice week-end!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> Such a bummer DLI - there's room at the breakfast table still too...


Oh I wish I could be there!!!



jimmytammy said:


> We had a really great time with Muushka yesterday.
> Barb, for the folks who havent had a chance to meet her yet, is a wonderful person.  This was our 2nd mini meet, though we feel like we have known her for years.  The food was good, but the company was top notch!
> 
> Barb, thanks for being our friend, and thanks for the empassioned conversation.  We parallel one another on our feelings about a lot of subjects.  So it just makes it natural to get along as well as we do.
> 
> We are fortunate to have her as a groupie!


We sure are!!!!!  Glad you were able to get together!!



eliza61 said:


> Well, my sister just called me twice at work, you know the one who can't organize a 'freakin trip to Walmart and left a message saying, "I just spoke to a Cindy and we were saying since it's so hot in August, we were wondering if you could pull some thing together for this Christmas"
> beep
> Thanks for talking me down from the ledge.


Oh my!  As much as I love planning my trips I sure wouldn't want to make those plans!  Good luck!



Nicoal13 said:


> Just had to post an update. We accepted an offer on our house last month and finally found a house we like. Our offer was accepted today! Yay! We'll be moving in September. With moving, DS starting 4K and remodeling the new house, I have a feeling the months will fly by and it'll be May and time for our trip.
> 
> So excited to move!



Congratulations!!



DaveH said:


> DIL sorry for your lost. I hope you and family remember the great times.


Thank you!



horselover said:


> Oh & I'm pretty sure I broke my pinkie toe yesterday.



Hope your toe gets better by your trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Back from a very busy trip to Pa.  Lots of family in town.  It was go go go right from day one.  It was so great to see everone.  The most special part was getting to see DD and her cousin play their violins together.  They are very talented although DD plays just for fun and her cousin is pretty serious about teaching music in the future.  

Getting our new puppy tomorrow!!!  It's another corgi.  A girl who I think we will name Kaya.  It is actually Misa's niece.  I'll post a picture when I get the chance.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## PKWallaby

Been away a while (but still lurking to make sure you groupies have been behaving yourselves!) but wanted to share with y'all that my VWL waitlist came through for the end of October!!  My DD and I will be enjoying the beauty of the great northwest in less than 3 months!

Can't wait to soak it all in, so I think I'll pull up a rocker and sit a spell


----------



## Muushka

Poor HL.  I hope it heals quickly.  Those crocks may look bad, but they will feel good.



PKWallaby said:


> Been away a while (but still lurking to make sure you groupies have been behaving yourselves!) but wanted to share with y'all that my VWL waitlist came through for the end of October!!  My DD and I will be enjoying the beauty of the great northwest in less than 3 months!
> 
> Can't wait to soak it all in, so I think I'll pull up a rocker and sit a spell



Yay!   Out of lurkdom and onto the rocker!!!!  Enjoy your looooong visit with us.  And share your trip with us!!!



Nicoal13 said:


> Just had to post an update. We accepted an offer on our house last month and finally found a house we like. Our offer was accepted today! Yay! We'll be moving in September. With moving, DS starting 4K and remodeling the new house, I have a feeling the months will fly by and it'll be May and time for our trip.
> 
> So excited to move!



I missed that.  Congratulations!  That is exciting!  I hope everything turns out just as you dreamed it would!



blossomz said:


> Starting our final weekend before we cruise!



Another yay!!  I hope you love it as much as we do.  I want to hear every detail, even the boring stuff!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Back from a very busy trip to Pa.  Lots of family in town.  It was go go go right from day one.  It was so great to see everone.  The most special part was getting to see DD and her cousin play their violins together.  They are very talented although DD plays just for fun and her cousin is pretty serious about teaching music in the future.
> 
> Getting our new puppy tomorrow!!!  It's another corgi.  A girl who I think we will name Kaya.  It is actually Misa's niece.  I'll post a picture when I get the chance.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



You know I live vicariously through you with your Corgis.  Pretty please post a picture of Kaya?


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> How can I describe the most beautiful thing that Disney has to offer at Christmas?  In my own words, it is the Christmas story, without the watering down that the holiday so often receives.  No Santa, no sleigh rides and no Frosty.  Christ from the cradle to the cross.
> 
> Here is Disney's description
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/epcot/special-events/candlelight-processional/



Candlelight itself goes back to the very first year at Disneyland 1955, and Walt himself, but didn't evolve into the actual Processional part (with the choirs processing down Main Street and then moving into position in front of the Train Station).  It is truly a wonderful experience.  At least, I say that from all the times I've seen it at DL - oh, and the 2 years I was IN it too.   In fact, the 1988 year (one of the two years I was in it), was also the year that the Disney Channel featured Candlelight in their Christmas programming.  I have it recorded on DVD, and there I am (hard to make out, but I do see myself and my way big '80's glasses).  

I haven't yet experienced it at Epcot - though I've had the opportunity 3 different times, as a walk-up, not a CP Dinner package guest.  I do believe this will be the year for me though...   

At DL it's still performed on Main Street, in Town Square, with the mass choir still in front of the Train Station and the full orchestra down on the street out in front. (though for 3 years at the end of the '90s it was moved off MS and to the back of the park to the former Videopolis stage.  The CM Choir gets to be the living Christmas Tree each year, with the mass choir filling in (very, very closely) on both sides.  Then the Disneyland Trumpters stand on the roof of the Train Station for their parts as well; the narrator is down front and center, and the Dickens Carolers are part of it as well.  That was such an awesome experience.  (I still have my sheet music).  

Since I haven't seen it at WDW yet, I don't exactly know how the mass choir is comprised.  But in So. Cal, it's comprised of local churches and school choirs, who basically are selected in the fall of a year for the next year's performance.  It's a high honor to be selected.

There's really nothing else like it.

Here is a pic from the DL version from last Christmas - at least, the stage set up.  In looking back at the pic though, I see that last year the orchestra was on a raised platform, instead of down at street level as it has been in years past.  






Although unlike Epcot, where they do it in the America Gardens Theatre, at DL it is only performed on a single weekend (Sat & Sun nights) due to the extreme disruption it brings about in the days leading up to it through the Monday following when it all gets torn down once again.  I know that's part of why they moved it off Main Street all those years ago, but it's only one weekend...and it's tradition.  Main Street is the place to have it at DL.


----------



## Muushka

I had no idea Stopher, that the choir sang down Main Street to the stage.  Hense the word 'Processional'!  

One year I want to get to DL to experience it.  Thank you for telling us the history.

Just a side note.  Back in circa 1994 I got a phone call from WDW concerning the CP.  We had just completed our 2nd or so expierence of it.  They wanted to know how we felt about it.  Well, you can imagine that I went on and on about how wonderful it is and how much we look forward every year to seeing it.  They noted my observations and said thank you.  Just before I hung up I asked why they called, what was going on?  The lady told me that they were considering discontinuing it and were getting feedback before they did that.

Glad I was part of it staying!

PS I have seen people get up and walk out when they realize what kind of a performance it is.  I have seen guest speakers brought to tears when they do the readings.  As I said, it is not PC.  And I love it for that.


----------



## Inkmahm

DH and I did the CP package once several years ago.  It was beautiful.  We haven't done it since then because you need to line up SO early to get a seat, even with the package.  We stood in line forever and then froze to death during the concert.   It was the first December we'd been to Disney and I guess we didn't realize just a light jacket might not be enough warmth.  What I really didn't like though was having to walk from the American building ALL the way to the front of the park at the end to leave Epcot.  It was not relaxing.

But if you have never seen the show before, you should go at least once.  Just dress warmly!

p.s.  My understanding is the choirs at WDW are also local.  It is a wide mix of people and voices but they all come together to sound wonderful.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!!



stopher1 said:


> Although unlike Epcot, where they do it in the America Gardens Theatre, at DL it is only performed on a single weekend (Sat & Sun nights) due to the extreme disruption it brings about in the days leading up to it through the Monday following when it all gets torn down once again.  I know that's part of why they moved it off Main Street all those years ago, but it's only one weekend...and it's tradition.  Main Street is the place to have it at DL.



Do you think there's anything to the rumor that they might move the Processional at DL to the Hyperion Theatre?  I've never experienced the performance at DL and I think it would be a cool experience on main street but b/c of that location it's also very limited.  Since I don't have the emotional ties I think it is a nice idea to move it and hopefully have more performances but I'm sure there would be a mini uproar.



Muushka said:


> Just a side note.  Back in circa 1994 I got a phone call from WDW concerning the CP.  We had just completed our 2nd or so expierence of it.  They wanted to know how we felt about it.  Well, you can imagine that I went on and on about how wonderful it is and how much we look forward every year to seeing it.  They noted my observations and said thank you.  Just before I hung up I asked why they called, what was going on?  The lady told me that they were considering discontinuing it and were getting feedback before they did that.
> 
> Glad I was part of it staying!



Thank you Muushka!!  



Inkmahm said:


> DH and I did the CP package once several years ago.  It was beautiful.  We haven't done it since then because you need to line up SO early to get a seat, even with the package.  We stood in line forever and then froze to death during the concert.   It was the first December we'd been to Disney and I guess we didn't realize just a light jacket might not be enough warmth.  What I really didn't like though was having to walk from the American building ALL the way to the front of the park at the end to leave Epcot.  It was not relaxing.
> 
> But if you have never seen the show before, you should go at least once.  Just dress warmly!
> 
> p.s.  My understanding is the choirs at WDW are also local.  It is a wide mix of people and voices but they all come together to sound wonderful.



In our 3 experiences we've never lined up way in advance even though many do.  A couple of times we've walked up as they have been starting to let people in and I've never been disappointed with the seats.  The one other time we probably were in line for 10 minutes before they began letting us in so it's possible to do with out waiting for hours - something we refuse to do if we are "paying" for a seat.


----------



## Muushka

Where is the birthday girl??  We need to plan lunch or dinner!!!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Where is the birthday girl??  We need to plan lunch or dinner!!!



She's off having fun without us!!                 I was all set to have my Lapu Lapu soon too!            I guess I'll have to have it without you BWV!  Cheers to you for your b-day!


----------



## DaveH

We have done CP many times. We have done the packages many times. Many years ago the packages gave you a 20% discount on most shopping at EPCOT for that day. I have stood in line for a show and listen to the show before ours. We usually do the last show of the evening. We have sat the the seating outside the American Adventure and listened to the show. We do not have to see it every time. Most of the choirs are from Florida, but there are also from other states also. The booklet shows all the choirs for the season. I love watching the folks who sign the CP. They are their own wonderful show. We sometimes try to figure out who is going to faint during the show also. We have not seen a bad speaker yet, but some are much better than others.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin'*  
I hope you have had as nice of weather today as we have had in Ohio. What a beautiful day to celebrate!

Thanks *Stopher* for the history on the CP. Christmastime at Disney just isn't complete without a viewing of the Processional. We very much enjoy this. It's nice to know the background and inspiration behind this Annual musical celebration.  And thanks to you *Muush* for doing your part in keeping it around!


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> We have done CP many times. We have done the packages many times. Many years ago the packages gave you a 20% discount on most shopping at EPCOT for that day. I have stood in line for a show and listen to the show before ours. We usually do the last show of the evening. We have sat the the seating outside the American Adventure and listened to the show. We do not have to see it every time. Most of the choirs are from Florida, but there are also from other states also. The booklet shows all the choirs for the season. I love watching the folks who sign the CP. They are their own wonderful show. We sometimes try to figure out who is going to faint during the show also. We have not seen a bad speaker yet, but some are much better than others.



I have heard about the 'fainters' but have never seen one go down!  

We have a new lens for our camera this year, hoping to get better shots of the trumpeters!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DaveH said:


> We sometimes try to figure out who is going to faint during the show also.



One show we saw 3 bite the dust!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> One year I want to get to DL to experience it.  Thank you for telling us the history.
> 
> Glad I was part of it staying!
> 
> PS I have seen people get up and walk out when they realize what kind of a performance it is.  I have seen guest speakers brought to tears when they do the readings.  As I said, it is not PC.  And I love it for that.



If you ever can get out to DL in December, do it early - it's usually the first or second weekend of the month.  It truly is a magical place to experience it.  And no, it definitely is NOT PC - and I love that they still do it.  It really is such a nice way to tone down the rest of the schmaltz that gets thrown about at that most wonderful time of the year.    CP has always been my favorite part of Christmas at the park.  




Inkmahm said:


> We haven't done it since then because you need to line up SO early to get a seat, even with the package.



This is exactly why, in the 3 different times I've been in Epcot during December over the years I haven't done it.  Each time was a limited stay, and I just didn't want to give up that much time.  BUT - it remains an experience that I want, so this year I think I'm going to be willing to do so.  




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do you think there's anything to the rumor that they might move the Processional at DL to the Hyperion Theatre?  I've never experienced the performance at DL and I think it would be a cool experience on main street but b/c of that location it's also very limited.  Since I don't have the emotional ties I think it is a nice idea to move it and hopefully have more performances but I'm sure there would be a mini uproar.



You know, I'm not sure, but I do tend to believe, or at least think, that when there's profit to be made - that motive alone will drive them to make the change.  There was quite the uproar when it left MS the first time for Videopolis.  I'm sure there will be even more so moving it to DCA!  It BELONGS on MS...but... I'm not the decision maker, so my say doesn't really count for much.  Personally I like that it's very limited... it keeps 'em coming back, but it also means that it's a high-demand event, and not something that will run so many times it might face half-full seating... or less!  THAT would be a bad thing, since Disney is so much about the numbers.  Any sniff that something isn't a big draw anymore, and poof!  it'd be gone in a blink.




DiznyDi said:


> Thanks *Stopher* for the history on the CP. Christmastime at Disney just isn't complete without a viewing of the Processional. We very much enjoy this. It's nice to know the background and inspiration behind this Annual musical celebration.  And thanks to you *Muush* for doing your part in keeping it around!



My pleasure.  I love sharing when I can!  It is a wonderful celebration.


----------



## eliza61

*happy birthday bwv dreamin!!*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday* * BWV Dreamin! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> When I first read this, I thought you were saying that the Electric Water Pageant had been extended to include Aulani.  That would be quite a trip each night!
> 
> But you weren't even talking about EWP.
> 
> Must have coffee....



Sorry for the confusion...hope you got that cup o Joe


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wishing I was here......


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!


----------



## DaveH

Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin.


----------



## blossomz

It's time for another groupie birthday!  Make it a magical one!  Heading off for the Wonder tomorrow!


----------



## AnnaS

We will be at the WLVs for the first time 8/7 through the 12th.  Can't wait (we'll be at Vero  Beach first).


----------



## Dizny Dad

AnnaS said:


> We will be at the WLVs for the first time 8/7 through the 12th.  Can't wait (we'll be at Vero  Beach first).



What a great way to end a great vacation!  VWL will soon be calling to you to return . . . .


----------



## Cee

We're 3 months away from our week at VWL the first week of Nov.  I haven't stayed there in sooooooo long and simply cannot wait!  It's our first time in a 1BR.  We usually do 2BR when we have the whole family(or a THV!) or a studio when it's just 2 of us.  I'm looking forward to experiencing something new and different.  We LOVE the LODGE!


----------



## Muushka

AnnaS said:


> We will be at the WLVs for the first time 8/7 through the 12th.  Can't wait (we'll be at Vero  Beach first).







Cee said:


> We're 3 months away from our week at VWL the first week of Nov.  I haven't stayed there in sooooooo long and simply cannot wait!  It's our first time in a 1BR.  We usually do 2BR when we have the whole family(or a THV!) or a studio when it's just 2 of us.  I'm looking forward to experiencing something new and different.  We LOVE the LODGE!





If anyone feels compelled to share our beloved VWL with us while on vacation or when they return, 
the Moose gods will shine brightly upon you.

I'm getting pretty excited myself.  When we go in Dec it will have been almost 2 years since we have been there.
Our secret, don't tell anyone.


----------



## DiznyDi

blossomz said:


> It's time for another groupie birthday!  Make it a magical one!  Heading off for the Wonder tomorrow!



Oh Blossom, enjoy your cruise!


----------



## wildernessDad

Tee hee.  It's 126 days until we step into the Lodge.  Tee hee, tee hee.

And it's 131 days until I finally see my grand daughter again.  Can't wait for that!


----------



## jimmytammy

Excitement is in the air!  I can smell it(and it smells like Moose)


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Excitement is in the air!  I can smell it(and it smells like Moose)



Yes, it is but my excitement smells like zebra & giraffe.      Single digit dance time!     At this time in exactly 9 days I'll be about 40 min. til touchdown at MCO!  !


----------



## DaveH

Here are some Candlelight pictures from Dec. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Muushka

Oh yeah, that's what I'm talking about.  Thanks Dave!


----------



## tea pot

*BWV Dreamin*

* Happy Belated Birthday 

*





Looks like I have some catching up to do


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Been very busy with the new puppy.  Lots of work with trying to housebreak her and keep her from chewing things.  And we still have to keep an eye on Misa to make sure she doesn't play too rough with her.  Here are some pictures finally though.


----------



## horselover

Awwwwww!    DLI she's so cute!


----------



## Muushka

Oh DLI, you're killing me here.  That dog is sooooooooo cute.  Love Corgis.

Do you ever need a sitter for your babies???????


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

She's beautiful DLI!!  I so want to rub that little chubby belly!!!!  



Muushka said:


> Oh DLI, you're killing me here.  That dog is sooooooooo cute.  Love Corgis.
> 
> Do you ever need a sitter for your babies???????



Sorry Muushka - my boys have first requests to meet those girls.


----------



## DiznyDi

Cute pup, DLI. Thanks for letting us become acquainted with her.


----------



## stopher1

DLI!  What a little cutie that puppy is!!  I want one!



Ok, so thanks for those CP pics from Epcot DaveH... I went looking through my stuff, and found this one from DL from many years ago (pre-DCA since there's oh, a parking lot behind the Train Station and not a theme park!).  HOWEVER - and this is my full disclosure here - this photo is not mine.  I did not take it, nor could ever take it, since by the vantage point, it appears to have been taken from the rooftop of the Emporium.  I found it in one of the  books from my collection:  "Disneyland - The First Thirty Years" from waaaaaay back in 1985.  SO - there, that's my disclosure - but I'm going to share it anyway.  The look of the program was pretty much the same in 2009 as it was in this undated picture from the '70's or '80's.


----------



## Muushka

Be still my heart.  Stopher that picture is beautiful.  I KNOW I can get Mr Muush on a plane one of these years (early Dec !) to witness it.

Thank you for posting it.


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> I went looking through my stuff, and found this one from DL from many years ago (pre-DCA since there's oh, a parking lot behind the Train Station and not a theme park!).



Wow! What memories THAT brings back!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

franandaj said:


> Wow! What memories THAT brings back!



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Awwwwww!    DLI she's so cute!





Muushka said:


> Oh DLI, you're killing me here.  That dog is sooooooooo cute.  Love Corgis.
> 
> Do you ever need a sitter for your babies???????





KAT4DISNEY said:


> She's beautiful DLI!!  I so want to rub that little chubby belly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Muushka - my boys have first requests to meet those girls.





DiznyDi said:


> Cute pup, DLI. Thanks for letting us become acquainted with her.



Thanks everyone!!!  There is nothing like puppy belly and puppy breath!!!  Hey Muushka and Kat, too bad we can't have a corgi meet!!!  Could you imagine how cute it would be to have 4 corgis running around!


----------



## eliza61

Thanks DLI & Stopher1 for the gorgeous pictures.  
Puppies and Christmas, definitely the thing to brighten up a dreary work day.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  There is nothing like puppy belly and puppy breath!!!  Hey Muushka and Kat, too bad we can't have a corgi meet!!!  Could you imagine how cute it would be to have 4 corgis running around!



I can't help but wonder if my cats would think Corgis are all that cute.

I have a neighbor who walks their Corgi by my house every once in a while.  Sooooo cute!


----------



## Granny

A few more pix on this hot August day...


----------



## DaveH

Here are a few pics from our first trip as DVC members in 2001.

Check out the refillable mugs.





The famous chair.


----------



## tea pot

*Hello Groupies 
Hope everyone is having a good Summer and not too wilted in the heat.*



stopher1 said:


>



Oh Wow.... I can't imagine what it would be like to be  there ......maybe some day  




DaveH said:


> Here are a few pics from our first trip as DVC members in 2001.
> 
> Check out the refillable mugs.



I never got a chance to get one of those mugs.
I  wish they were still resort specific. We still have some old ones from Port Orleans when it was just Port Orleans and not refillable.


We needed to change our Dec reservations by cutting it short by 2 days.
I'll be calling MS today so if you're on the wait list for a 1 BR for Friday the 10 and Sat. the 11th at our beloved Lodge you may be getting a call.
I'm sad because this means no CP and no Whoopi  unless they return to a mid week show.

I shouldn't complain thought because we do have a trip planned for Sept 3-11 this was a newly scheduled trip with most of the family popping in here and there. Followed by a visit with my DSiL and then onto spending a week at my daughter's in St Pete.    You know it is my duty to visit family in Florida as often as possible 

DH and I always plan our spring Flower Show trip and our December Trip
but we have been blessed these past few years with a extra visit usually in the fall.
gotta love my DVC


----------



## Dizny Dad

This has been my Desktop on my computer at work, until . . .






. . the trip to Ko Olina . . . 






This is where you would find DiznyDi & I at 6:30 AM.  We do enjoy the Hot Tubs early in the morning, and one of our favorites is at the DVC pool at VWL, but this isn't too bad, either.

Still love the Lodge, tho . . .


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> . . the trip to Ko Olina . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you would find DiznyDi & I at 6:30 AM.  We do enjoy the Hot Tubs early in the morning, and one of our favorites is at the DVC pool at VWL, but this isn't too bad, either.
> 
> Still love the Lodge, tho . . .



Oh WOW.  Some just aren't placed very well, but this one... now that's a nice placement.  Looks like a _great_ view in the morning.   Nice.


----------



## eliza61

DaveH said:


> Here are a few pics from our first trip as DVC members in 2001.
> 
> Check out the refillable mugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The famous chair.



Dave,
Love the pictures.  Wow that is a clean villa.  by the 2nd hour of occupancy my crew has desimated the room.  I've got 10.2 nanoseconds to get a picture.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tea pot said:


> We needed to change our Dec reservations by cutting it short by 2 days.
> I'll be calling MS today so if you're on the wait list for a 1 BR for Friday the 10 and Sat. the 11th at our beloved Lodge you may be getting a call.
> I'm sad because this means no CP and no Whoopi  unless they return to a mid week show.



So sorry to hear you have to shorten your trip tea pot.  At least you got another trip though!  And the CP does run during the week - it has for the past 3 or 4 years anyway.  It's not Whoopi but Jodi Benson (Ariel) is the speaker from 12/7-12/9 and it looks like it's still TBD for 11/29-12/6.


----------



## wildernessDad

We're going to try to book the CP dinner package when Jodi Benson will be the speaker.  Any word on when we can start booking this and is there any other news on this?


----------



## stopher1

There's a thread over on the dining boards about the CP packages where people have been watching and waiting daily for quite some time now.  Each day they post if the packages have become available or not yet....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2426127

So far... not yet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> We're going to try to book the CP dinner package when Jodi Benson will be the speaker.  Any word on when we can start booking this and is there any other news on this?



I've subscribed to a thread and other people call immediately every morning to see if they can book.     Nothing yet.  Some have been told by CM's that it will be the end of August.  Some  CM's say it will be posted on the website with a date to call once they know when they will start booking so there may be some advance warning.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> I can't help but wonder if my cats would think Corgis are all that cute.
> 
> I have a neighbor who walks their Corgi by my house every once in a while.  Sooooo cute!




Not sure what my corgi would think of your cats!  She has never been around any.

Love the pics Dave and DiznyDad!!!


So DD and I have seen Toy Story 3 twice now and today for the first time we found out something about it we didn't know.  For any of you who have seen it, did you know that the trash man is Sid?  We were so surprised that we didn't realize that.  Now we will have to go and see it again!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've subscribed to a thread and other people call immediately every morning to see if they can book.     Nothing yet.  Some have been told by CM's that it will be the end of August.  Some  CM's say it will be posted on the website with a date to call once they know when they will start booking so there may be some advance warning.


I went to that thread.  Stopher, that is just cruel!  Can you let us know if you hear anything K4?



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Not sure what my corgi would think of your cats!  She has never been around any.
> 
> Love the pics Dave and DiznyDad!!!
> 
> 
> So DD and I have seen Toy Story 3 twice now and today for the first time we found out something about it we didn't know.  For any of you who have seen it, did you know that the trash man is Sid?  We were so surprised that we didn't realize that.  Now we will have to go and see it again!



We haven't seen it yet, but we will look for Scary Sid!


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> *Hello Groupies
> Hope everyone is having a good Summer and not too wilted in the heat.*



Well, I escaped a little of the heat.  I am in San Antonio for a few days with my son before we pick up DD (Kati) at her summer camp where she works.  We went to the Alamo and walked along the Riverwalk (those never get old no matter how many times we do them), and the temps here this afternoon were only 100.  When we left home we had already had a 106 and 105 day Tuesday and Wednesday.  

Hope everyone is enjoying the last of Summer.  Counting the days til my New Year's Eve cruise. 

A request for some extra pixie dust for Mom.  She just finished her 7th chemo treatment and it has really done a number on her.  She was so weak she could not even sit up.  She got a little better yesterday, but right after I left her this morning, she got sick again and I feel a little helpless not being right by her side, but she wanted me and my son to have a little break.  Thanks in advance Groupies!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Can you let us know if you hear anything K4?


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats

We will lift your Mom, you and your family up in prayer


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I went to that thread.  Stopher, that is just cruel!  Can you let us know if you hear anything K4?



True, perhaps, but it keeps me from worrying about it.   One click through in the morning, and I'm done thinking about it until the next day.


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> Well, I escaped a little of the heat.  I am in San Antonio for a few days with my son before we pick up DD (Kati) at her summer camp where she works.  We went to the Alamo and walked along the Riverwalk (those never get old no matter how many times we do them), and the temps here this afternoon were only 100.  When we left home we had already had a 106 and 105 day Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the last of Summer.  Counting the days til my New Year's Eve cruise.
> 
> A request for some extra pixie dust for Mom.  She just finished her 7th chemo treatment and it has really done a number on her.  She was so weak she could not even sit up.  She got a little better yesterday, but right after I left her this morning, she got sick again and I feel a little helpless not being right by her side, but she wanted me and my son to have a little break.  Thanks in advance Groupies!!!



Ooh, I love the Riverwalk!  But ugh, the temps.  Yuck.  We had 105 & 110 heat index here in Indy on Tuesday & Wednesday.  Miserable.  Thankfully yesterday was back down to the high 80's.

I will definitely keep your mom in prayer.


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Love the pics Dave and DiznyDad!!!
> For any of you who have seen it, did you know that the trash man is Sid?



I thought so! the tee shirt gave it away not to mention his behavior. 

Love your little corgi... so cute so cute



twokats said:


> A request for some extra pixie dust for Mom.  She just finished her 7th chemo treatment and it has really done a number on her.



Enjoy your visit with your son.  You and your mom are in my prayers


----------



## tea pot

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So sorry to hear you have to shorten your trip tea pot.  At least you got another trip though!  And the CP does run during the week - it has for the past 3 or 4 years anyway.  It's not Whoopi but Jodi Benson (Ariel) is the speaker from 12/7-12/9 and it looks like it's still TBD for 11/29-12/6.



Thanks Kat maybe next year...but again I shouldn't complain and just be grateful. I'm so looking forward to the groupie meet and greets. 




Dizny Dad said:


> . . the trip to Ko Olina . . .



Now that's a HAPPY PLACE


----------



## eliza61

Some more pics to take us to our happy place.  So if you saw these sights where would you be standing?


----------



## Muushka

2K, your mom sounds like such a lovely woman.  Prayers for her and you.

Speaking of San Antonio, what a wonderful city that is!  I keep trying to get Mr Muush there, but so far no deal.  Riverwalk is beautiful.

DDad, I love that Hawaii picture and you have an impressive shadow!

Thanks Eliza, for the fun trip this AM.  

Stopher, you are right, probably just reading that last page would do it.  
But OCD-Me felt like to be a good CP 'er, I needed to read the whole thing!

Today I get rid of an 18 year old living room set that has been too big for my NC living room for 14 years!!!
Old set will be gone in an hour or so and new set should be here by 12!
Mr Muush doesn't believe in replacing anything until it falls apart and this darn thing was a Flexsteel and they never die!!!


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So DD and I have seen Toy Story 3 twice now and today for the first time we found out something about it we didn't know.  For any of you who have seen it, did you know that the trash man is Sid?  We were so surprised that we didn't realize that.  Now we will have to go and see it again!



I did know that and he got what he deserved!  



twokats said:


> A request for some extra pixie dust for Mom.  She just finished her 7th chemo treatment and it has really done a number on her.  She was so weak she could not even sit up.  She got a little better yesterday, but right after I left her this morning, she got sick again and I feel a little helpless not being right by her side, but she wanted me and my son to have a little break.  Thanks in advance Groupies!!!



Pixie dust & prayers coming your mom's way.


----------



## sleepydog25

DaveH said:


> Here are a few pics from our first trip as DVC members in 2001.
> 
> Check out the refillable mugs.


I miss those mugs!  (Though I still have a ton of them in my pantry. . .)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Well, I escaped a little of the heat.  I am in San Antonio for a few days with my son before we pick up DD (Kati) at her summer camp where she works.  We went to the Alamo and walked along the Riverwalk (those never get old no matter how many times we do them), and the temps here this afternoon were only 100.  When we left home we had already had a 106 and 105 day Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> 
> A request for some extra pixie dust for Mom.  She just finished her 7th chemo treatment and it has really done a number on her.  She was so weak she could not even sit up.  She got a little better yesterday, but right after I left her this morning, she got sick again and I feel a little helpless not being right by her side, but she wanted me and my son to have a little break.  Thanks in advance Groupies!!!


First of all I have to ask if you saw the Alamo's basement?
Second I will keep your mom in my prayers and here is some moose dust for her.


tea pot said:


> I thought so! the tee shirt gave it away not to mention his behavior.
> 
> Love your little corgi... so cute so cute


Thanks and I don't know how we missed that it was him!


eliza61 said:


> Some more pics to take us to our happy place.  So if you saw these sights where would you be standing?
> 
> In the place I wish I was right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Muushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I get rid of an 18 year old living room set that has been too big for my NC living room for 14 years!!!
> Old set will be gone in an hour or so and new set should be here by 12!
> Mr Muush doesn't believe in replacing anything until it falls apart and this darn thing was a Flexsteel and they never die!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you!  I would love to have new furniture!  Does it look like the sofa in the Lodge?
> 
> 
> 
> horselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did know that and he got what he deserved!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is very fitting!
Click to expand...


----------



## stopher1

I just saw on Facebook a posting from Walt Disney World ("like" their page any FB folks to get updated info)...

CP packages will go on sale August 26th.  The list of narrators will be fully confirmed by then, but until then, here's the schedule as it stands today:

Isabella Rossellini  11/26  28
TBD  11/29  12/1
TBD  12/2  4
TBD  12/5  6
Jodi Benson  12/7  9
Whoopi Goldberg  12/10  11
Steven Curtis Chapman  12/12  15
Thomas Gibson  12/16  18
Trace Adkins  2/19  21
Brad Garrett  12/22  23
TBD  12/24  27
Marlee Matlin / Jack Jason  12/28  30


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Some more pics to take us to our happy place.  So if you saw these sights where would you be standing?
> 
> In the place I wish I was right now!!!
> 
> 
> *
> Good for you!  I would love to have new furniture!  Does it look like the sofa in the Lodge?
> *
> 
> Yes, it is very fitting!



  NO!!!

Actually, I probably ought to take a picture, it does sort of!!!



stopher1 said:


> I just saw on Facebook a posting from Walt Disney World ("like" their page any FB folks to get updated info)...
> 
> CP packages will go on sale August 26th.  The list of narrators will be fully confirmed by then, but until then, here's the schedule as it stands today:
> 
> •Isabella Rossellini – 11/26 – 28
> •TBD – 11/29 – 12/1
> •TBD – 12/2 – 4
> •TBD – 12/5 – 6
> •Jodi Benson – 12/7 – 9
> •Whoopi Goldberg – 12/10 – 11
> •Steven Curtis Chapman – 12/12 – 15
> •Thomas Gibson – 12/16 – 18
> •Trace Adkins – 2/19 – 21
> •Brad Garrett – 12/22 – 23
> •TBD – 12/24 – 27
> •Marlee Matlin / Jack Jason – 12/28 – 30


Whoopie is looking good right now.  We don't know who Jodi Benson is?  Robbie Benson, yup. (Loved him in One on One)
Thanks for the update!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> NO!!!
> 
> Actually, I probably ought to take a picture, it does sort of!!!
> 
> 
> Whoopie is looking good right now.  We don't know who Jodi Benson is?  Robbie Benson, yup. (Loved him in One on One)
> Thanks for the update!



Jodi Benson gave Ariel her voice.  

She's also been in a few other various roles for Disney, including playing the receptionist in the attorney's office in Enchanted...if you've seen that film.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> twokats
> 
> We will lift your Mom, you and your family up in prayer



Definitely prayer AND pixie dust, too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I was just coming over to let you all know the CP will begin booking on Aug 26th but I see Stopher beat me to it!


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Jodi Benson gave Ariel her voice.
> 
> She's also been in a few other various roles for Disney, including playing the receptionist in the attorney's office in Enchanted...if you've seen that film.



Oh!  THAT Jodi Benson!  
You know, that might be a good performer to see.
Thanks Stoph!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Oh!  THAT Jodi Benson!
> You know, that might be a good performer to see.
> Thanks Stoph!



She's the one I'll see if I end up getting a reservation.

I saw her years ago (pre-Little Mermaid) in a play at the Pasadena Playhouse (goes back decades and was a kind of summer stock theatre in the 40s & 50s...anyway) let me just say - she was incredible.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> She's the one I'll see if I end up getting a reservation.
> 
> I saw her years ago (pre-Little Mermaid) in a play at the Pasadena Playhouse (goes back decades and was a kind of summer stock theatre in the 40s & 50s...anyway) let me just say - she was incredible.



Sold!  Thanks Stopher


----------



## DiznyDi

Prayers heavenward *twokats* for your mom. Enjoy your time with your son!

Thanks, *stopher* for the CP info. We hope to participate on the 7th. My calendar is marked, we'll hope to secure a package.

Sitting on the new furniture yet, *Muush*? 

Have a nice week-end Groupies!


----------



## Granny

Jodi Benson was also the voice of Barbie in the Toy Story movies.  


Also, I don't think anyone answered Eliza's pop quiz so I'll give it a go in picture order:

1.  Buzz Lightyear ride in Tomorrowland
2.  Dumbo ride in Fantasyland
3.  Splash Mountain in Frontierland
4.  Looks like Illuminations in EPCOT World Showcase
5.  Beauty & The Beast theatre in DHS


And twokats, prayers going up for your mother.


----------



## DaveH

twokats you and your family are in our prayers.

I saw Whoopi last Dec and she did a great job. There were others in line not sure about her and they loved the job she did.


----------



## wildernessDad

I've got to see Jodi Benson!  It looks like a 12/8 date for us!  Ah, me and my wife and son, not me and Jodi.


----------



## horselover

I'm starting to sound like WD but just have to say 5 more days!!!!


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> I'm starting to sound like WD but just have to say 5 more days!!!!



That's awesome!  Soon enough you'll be there now!

My daughter & I went under a month yesterday... can't wait for our special adventure.


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover said:


> I'm starting to sound like WD but just have to say 5 more days!!!!



It's contagious!

Only... only?

Only 121 more days to go!  I know, 5 beats 121 any day.


----------



## DVCGeek

I wasn't on for a while and didn't subscribe to this thread so i had t revist the old one and find the June post with a link here!    I thought it was really odd that there wasn't any activity for so long!    Every so often I thought there HAD to be a new thread but I never actually looked for it...


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> I'm starting to sound like WD but just have to say 5 more days!!!!



Unless I get lucky and squeak into VWL, we'll be at SSR August 14, 15...I think you'll be there too?!


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> Unless I get lucky and squeak into VWL, we'll be at SSR August 14, 15...I think you'll be there too?!



Actually no.        I was able to extend my AKV stay through the 15th so now we'll be at AKV 12-15 & at SSR 16-18.    Too bad.    I'm actually having a big meet from another board I'm active in (which can't be named on this thread) on the 15th at AKV.  I really was hoping to still be at AKV for simplicity's sake on that date & then move to SSR.  I've still been trying to get the 16th & 17th at AKV but no luck.  I'm really excited about the meet though.  I think we might be up to about 10 people (plus their families of course) & one of them is BWV Dreamin!  I predict a fun time will be had by all!  

On another note (I'm sending you a PM Stopher!) my waitlist for BWV came through yesterday for our Oct. trip!     *Kat4Disney *that makes it that much easier for us to meet up for those slushes!     

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

In the spirit of the countdown... give me a one, give me another one, and another one, whats that spell?(111 more days for us til VWL)

Sorry , football season round the corner has me jazzed


----------



## Gowahoowa

wildernessDad said:


> It's contagious!
> 
> Only... only?
> 
> Only 121 more days to go!  I know, 5 beats 121 any day.



...only 5 more days until we depart!! 2 nights at Kidani followed by 7 nights at our beloved Lodge!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Gowahoowa said:


> ...only 5 more days until we depart!! 2 nights at Kidani followed by 7 nights at our beloved Lodge!!



I'm jealous. Enjoy your trip and have a great time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> Actually no.        I was able to extend my AKV stay through the 15th so now we'll be at AKV 12-15 & at SSR 16-18.    Too bad.    I'm actually having a big meet from another board I'm active in (which can't be named on this thread) on the 15th at AKV.  I really was hoping to still be at AKV for simplicity's sake on that date & then move to SSR.  I've still been trying to get the 16th & 17th at AKV but no luck.  I'm really excited about the meet though.  I think we might be up to about 10 people (plus their families of course) & one of them is BWV Dreamin!  I predict a fun time will be had by all!
> 
> On another note (I'm sending you a PM Stopher!) my waitlist for BWV came through yesterday for our Oct. trip!     *Kat4Disney *that makes it that much easier for us to meet up for those slushes!
> 
> Have a great day groupies!




Enjoy your meet and your vacation!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVCGeek said:


> I wasn't on for a while and didn't subscribe to this thread so i had t revist the old one and find the June post with a link here!    I thought it was really odd that there wasn't any activity for so long!    Every so often I thought there HAD to be a new thread but I never actually looked for it...




Glad you found us!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Nice to be back!  Looking forward to our trip to the CA sister of 'our' Lodge; staying @ VGC for my BD arriving Oct. 16th...  I hope to try Big Thunder Ranch one day of our trip; the description reminds us of Whispering Canyon!


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> Nice to be back!  Looking forward to our trip to the CA sister of 'our' Lodge; staying @ VGC for my BD arriving Oct. 16th...  I hope to try Big Thunder Ranch one day of our trip; the description reminds us of Whispering Canyon!



That's so cool you'll be there for your BD.  We were down @ WDW for my BD last year. Such a fun way to celebrate.  VGC is so awesome.


----------



## DVCGeek

My BD is actually Tue. the 19th; I've got Mickey's Halloween Party tix + the NR ressie for it.  Am going to try the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour and possibly Steakhouse 55 for breakfast to start the day.  Busy & expensive, but it should be a TON of fun!!!    We've been to WDW twice for DW's BD over the years + once for mine in 2008, but this is the first special occasion we've done @ DL.  On our Honeymoon we did MNSSHP, so it will be cool to try the left coast Halloween version!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVCGeek said:


> Nice to be back!  Looking forward to our trip to the CA sister of 'our' Lodge; staying @ VGC for my BD arriving Oct. 16th...  I hope to try Big Thunder Ranch one day of our trip; the description reminds us of Whispering Canyon!



Lucky you!!!  I had one of my best BD's ever at DL.  Did the Walk in Walt's Footstep tour, the Fantasmic Dinner package (the one they used to have on the Veranda of what Walt's apartment in New Orleans Square) and also a wine/cheese package to watch MSEP.  

I like the Big Thunder Ranch dining but I'd say it's more a combo of Mickey's Backyard BBQ (but without the characters and dancing) and Trail's End.  Food was very similar to the platter at WC though.  I have some pics if you haven't seen any.


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> Enjoy your meet and your vacation!



You too!


----------



## stopher1

Monday Morning - morning Groupies!  Wishing I was here instead of at the office....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Can't wait for the meet!! I'm still planning on getting my VWL fix by having breakfast at Whispering Canyon. Will be a first to eat there. 
hello there Ms. Bobbie!




horselover said:


> Actually no.        I was able to extend my AKV stay through the 15th so now we'll be at AKV 12-15 & at SSR 16-18.    Too bad.    I'm actually having a big meet from another board I'm active in (which can't be named on this thread) on the 15th at AKV.  I really was hoping to still be at AKV for simplicity's sake on that date & then move to SSR.  I've still been trying to get the 16th & 17th at AKV but no luck.  I'm really excited about the meet though.  I think we might be up to about 10 people (plus their families of course) & one of them is BWV Dreamin!  I predict a fun time will be had by all!
> 
> On another note (I'm sending you a PM Stopher!) my waitlist for BWV came through yesterday for our Oct. trip!     *Kat4Disney *that makes it that much easier for us to meet up for those slushes!
> 
> Have a great day groupies!


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Can't wait for the meet!! I'm still planning on getting my VWL fix by having breakfast at Whispering Canyon. Will be a first to eat there.
> hello there Ms. Bobbie!



Hi back to you!  Have a great time!  I've tried again to get into the VWL for this trip, but no.  We'll be here in December for sure!

Bobbi


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 - Thanks for the lunchtime pictures!  I just returned from a funeral for the mother of a long time friend.  The pictures were a great pick-me-up!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVCGeek said:


> Nice to be back!  Looking forward to our trip to the CA sister of 'our' Lodge; staying @ VGC for my BD arriving Oct. 16th...  I hope to try Big Thunder Ranch one day of our trip; the description reminds us of Whispering Canyon!



I spent my bd this past January at VGC!  Loved it, loved it, loved it!!!!!!  So jealous that you will get to see World of Color!!!



Dizny Dad said:


> stopher1 - Thanks for the lunchtime pictures!  I just returned from a funeral for the mother of a long time friend.  The pictures were a great pick-me-up!


Sorry to hear that.  My thoughts are with you and her family.  

Stopher, thanks for the pictures!  The old Jon & Kate was on again the other day when they stayed at the Lodge.  It is just so nice to get any glimpse of it that I can.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Stopher, thanks for the pictures!  The old Jon & Kate was on again the other day when they stayed at the Lodge.  It is just so nice to get any glimpse of it that I can.



Loved the pics Stopher!  Wish I was there right now too!

I just saw part of that old Jon & Kate episode a month or so ago.  She must have some redeeming qualities (I'm not a fan) because as they were packing up to leave she said when vacation is over she's usually ready to go home but not this time.  She just didn't want to leave our beloved Lodge!  I know exactly how she feels.


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover said:


> Loved the pics Stopher!  Wish I was there right now too!
> 
> I just saw part of that old Jon & Kate episode a month or so ago.  She must have some redeeming qualities (I'm not a fan) because as they were packing up to leave she said when vacation is over she's usually ready to go home but not this time.  She just didn't want to leave our beloved Lodge!  I know exactly how she feels.



Yes, the last day at the lodge is always a sad day, time to try, but not succeed, in taking it all in visually one last time (that stay anyway).


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Yes, the last day at the lodge is always a sad day, time to try, but not succeed, in taking it all in visually one last time (that stay anyway).



How true.


----------



## eliza61

Any body planning on trying out the new Pizzeria in Epcot?  Being a native New Yorker, which every one knows NY has the best pizza outside of Italy  and to all my fellow groupies in the Midwest who insist on making that alien thick crust pizza, I have my fingers on the monitor attempting a Vulcan mind meld as we speak, do not resist.

It looks interesting.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Any body planning on trying out the new Pizzeria in Epcot?  Being a native New Yorker, which every one knows NY has the best pizza outside of Italy  and to all my fellow groupies in the Midwest who insist on making that alien thick crust pizza, I have my fingers on the monitor attempting a Vulcan mind meld as we speak, do not resist.
> 
> It looks interesting.
> 
> Live long and prosper.



Fascinating.  (said in best Spock monotone). 

Please don't lump all us Midwesterners with those folks in the Windy City.   The locally most favored pizza continues to be thin crust.   However, we are open to anything that calls itself pizza and will give it a shot! 

Since we haven't made our ADR's for our December stay, my guess is we'll be eating bagels in the room for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  Maybe I can get some pizza sauce and mozzarella to melt on them!


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Any body planning on trying out the new Pizzeria in Epcot?  Being a native New Yorker, which every one knows NY has the best pizza outside of Italy  and to all my fellow groupies in the Midwest who insist on making that alien thick crust pizza, I have my fingers on the monitor attempting a Vulcan mind meld as we speak, do not resist.
> 
> It looks interesting.
> 
> Live long and prosper.



We might check it out when we're there in 2 more days!!!             It kind of depends on how long the lines are (I heard no ADRs during the soft opening) and if they can accommodate gluten free for DS10.

I'll report back if we go.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Lucky you!!!  I had one of my best BD's ever at DL.  Did the Walk in Walt's Footstep tour, the Fantasmic Dinner package (the one they used to have on the Veranda of what Walt's apartment in New Orleans Square) and also a wine/cheese package to watch MSEP.
> 
> I like the Big Thunder Ranch dining but I'd say it's more a combo of Mickey's Backyard BBQ (but without the characters and dancing) and Trail's End.  Food was very similar to the platter at WC though.  I have some pics if you haven't seen any.



Now THAT sounds like the best birthday.  Mr Muush is always kind to me for birthday wishes.  
Maybe for my next milestone I can talk him into DL.



Dizny Dad said:


> stopher1 - Thanks for the lunchtime pictures!  I just returned from a funeral for the mother of a long time friend.  The pictures were a great pick-me-up!



So sorry for your friend.  And I agree, the pictures were great.  Thanks *Stoph*.



eliza61 said:


> Any body planning on trying out the new Pizzeria in Epcot?  Being a native New Yorker, which every one knows NY has the best pizza outside of Italy  and to all my fellow groupies in the Midwest who insist on making that alien thick crust pizza, I have my fingers on the monitor attempting a Vulcan mind meld as we speak, do not resist.
> 
> It looks interesting.
> 
> Live long and prosper.



I loooooooove thin crust pizza.  Anyone ever tried the Papa Murphy's delite?  Yumm.  I am sure Mr Muush will want to try this new pizza place. There are not any good pizza places at Epcot, they need one.



Granny said:


> Fascinating.  (said in best Spock monotone).
> 
> Please don't lump all us Midwesterners with those folks in the Windy City.   The locally most favored pizza continues to be thin crust.   However, we are open to anything that calls itself pizza and will give it a shot!
> 
> Since we haven't made our ADR's for our December stay, my guess is we'll be eating bagels in the room for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  Maybe I can get some pizza sauce and mozzarella to melt on them!



Granny!  Bagels for breakfast at VWL is my idea of heaven!  Well, that and a pink grapefruit and a good cuppa Joe.


My dear friend Norm lost his battle yesterday.  He only lived 3 months after receiving the diagnosis.  My poor friend has a long road ahead of her, in that she will miss her husband of 34 years, and their daughter will miss her Dad.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Any body planning on trying out the new Pizzeria in Epcot?  Being a native New Yorker, which every one knows NY has the best pizza outside of Italy  and to all my fellow groupies in the Midwest who insist on making that alien thick crust pizza, I have my fingers on the monitor attempting a Vulcan mind meld as we speak, do not resist.
> 
> It looks interesting.
> 
> Live long and prosper.



Oh yeah!  December 10 at 5:45 pm!  But, who's counting?


----------



## wildernessDad

wildernessDad said:


> Oh yeah!  December 10 at 5:45 pm!  But, who's counting?



Speaking of which - 118 days to go!


----------



## ransom

We have a lunch ADR for Via Napoli for our upcoming trip.  Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> My dear friend Norm lost his battle yesterday.  He only lived 3 months after receiving the diagnosis.  My poor friend has a long road ahead of her, in that she will miss her husband of 34 years, and their daughter will miss her Dad.



I'm sorry Muush.           Good thoughts & prayers going out to you & Norm's family.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> My dear friend Norm lost his battle yesterday.  He only lived 3 months after receiving the diagnosis.  My poor friend has a long road ahead of her, in that she will miss her husband of 34 years, and their daughter will miss her Dad.





Winging my prayers out to you, bud.   I know it sounds awfully clichey, but Norm had the last 34 years surrounded by a great wife, daughter and your friendship.  I pray to be so blessed.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Muushka* - DiznyDi & I both join the voices in lifting up Norm's family for the emotional support needed in the coming days . . .


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all for your kind words.  Groupies are THE BEST.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka, sorry to hear about the loss of your friend.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Norm's family Muushka.


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> Fascinating.  (said in best Spock monotone).
> 
> Please don't lump all us Midwesterners with those folks in the Windy City.   The locally most favored pizza continues to be thin crust.   However, we are open to anything that calls itself pizza and will give it a shot!



Same here.  In Wisconsin, it is thin crust.  Personally, I like it as thin as possible. Why fill up on crust?


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> My dear friend Norm lost his battle yesterday.  He only lived 3 months after receiving the diagnosis.  My poor friend has a long road ahead of her, in that she will miss her husband of 34 years, and their daughter will miss her Dad.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Granny

Barb...Sad to hear your news...keeping you in my prayers as well as Norm's family.


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb

We are so sorry for the loss of your friend.  We pray that you and his family find peace in the coming days.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Loved the pics Stopher!  Wish I was there right now too!
> 
> I just saw part of that old Jon & Kate episode a month or so ago.  She must have some redeeming qualities (I'm not a fan) because as they were packing up to leave she said when vacation is over she's usually ready to go home but not this time.  She just didn't want to leave our beloved Lodge!  I know exactly how she feels.





wildernessDad said:


> Yes, the last day at the lodge is always a sad day, time to try, but not succeed, in taking it all in visually one last time (that stay anyway).



Oh I know the feeling too!  Even from just going there for dinner.  As much as I try to savor it, that feeling you have there is just too fleeting.



horselover said:


> We might check it out when we're there in 2 more days!!!             It kind of depends on how long the lines are (I heard no ADRs during the soft opening) and if they can accommodate gluten free for DS10.
> 
> I'll report back if we go.



Hope you have a great trip HL and that it isn't too hot!!!!



Muushka said:


> My dear friend Norm lost his battle yesterday.  He only lived 3 months after receiving the diagnosis.  My poor friend has a long road ahead of her, in that she will miss her husband of 34 years, and their daughter will miss her Dad.



So sorry to hear this Muushka.  I'm glad he didn't have a long road of suffering though.  My DH's cousins wife is unfortunatly having a pretty rough time since he died.  I hope your friend has lots of people to support her and her daughter.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and his family.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> stopher1 - Thanks for the lunchtime pictures!  I just returned from a funeral for the mother of a long time friend.  The pictures were a great pick-me-up!





Muushka said:


> My dear friend Norm lost his battle yesterday.  He only lived 3 months after receiving the diagnosis.  My poor friend has a long road ahead of her, in that she will miss her husband of 34 years, and their daughter will miss her Dad.



So sorry to hear this news both of you.  Add me to the list of those praying for you and your individual friends' families.  



eliza61 said:


> Any body planning on trying out the new Pizzeria in Epcot?  Being a native New Yorker, which every one knows NY has the best pizza outside of Italy  and to all my fellow groupies in the Midwest who insist on making that alien thick crust pizza, I have my fingers on the monitor attempting a Vulcan mind meld as we speak, do not resist.
> 
> It looks interesting.
> 
> Live long and prosper.





Muushka said:


> I loooooooove thin crust pizza.





Granny said:


> Please don't lump all us Midwesterners with those folks in the Windy City.   The locally most favored pizza continues to be thin crust.





Inkmahm said:


> Same here.  In Wisconsin, it is thin crust.  Personally, I like it as thin as possible. Why fill up on crust?



Ooh, ooh - me.  BUT PLEASE don't lump me in with that Chicago-crowd assumption either... just like Granny, Inkmahm and Muushka - I absolutely LOVE thin crust.  It's my *favorite. *  Always has been. I enjoy regular crust types, but actually don't eat the crust itself...so... I absolutely won't even eat thick crust or pan pizza.  Way too much bread for my liking.  The thinner the better, really.





Muushka said:


> Now THAT sounds like the best birthday.  Mr Muush is always kind to me for birthday wishes.
> 
> Maybe for my next milestone I can talk him into DL.
> 
> And I agree, the pictures were great.  Thanks *Stoph*.



Thanks all.  Just had to share.

I have a milestone year coming up this October.  It's fascinating trying to listen to the various conversations around the house that seem to stop whenever I show up, round a corner or am otherwise noticed.  Don't know what they're up to - or (hopefully) planning... but it's fun to try and guess.  My WISH of course would be to head south or west to a Disney destination... but alas, going in September with my DD - and again in December both solo and with the family... me thinks that's not really an option.  But... you never know, now do you?


----------



## jimmytammy

Thin crust for me to, the thinner the better!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thin crust?! No, not me.  I like it thick, bread-y and dough-y! Yummmmm
Chicago deep dish is my favorite though is pretty difficult to find in Ohio.


----------



## DaveH

Muushka and Dizny Dad we have everyone in our prayers.

As for countdowns we have 107 days to AKV and 109 until our back to back cruises.


----------



## Muushka

Muushka said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.  Groupies are THE BEST.



It bears repeating.  




stopher1 said:


> So sorry to hear this news both of you.  Add me to the list of those praying for you and your individual friends' families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, ooh - me.  BUT PLEASE don't lump me in with that Chicago-crowd assumption either... just like Granny, Inkmahm and Muushka - I absolutely LOVE thin crust.  It's my *favorite. *  Always has been. I enjoy regular crust types, but actually don't eat the crust itself...so... I absolutely won't even eat thick crust or pan pizza.  Way too much bread for my liking.  The thinner the better, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all.  Just had to share.
> 
> *I have a milestone year coming up this October. * It's fascinating trying to listen to the various conversations around the house that seem to stop whenever I show up, round a corner or am otherwise noticed.  Don't know what they're up to - or (hopefully) planning... but it's fun to try and guess.  My WISH of course would be to head south or west to a Disney destination... but alas, going in September with my DD - and again in December both solo and with the family... me thinks that's not really an option.  But... you never know, now do you?



Ohhhhh.  I love milestones!  How exciting!  Fingers crossed!!



DaveH said:


> Muushka and Dizny Dad we have everyone in our prayers.
> 
> As for countdowns we have 107 days to AKV and 109 until our back to back cruises.



Thanks Dave.  

Are you doing B2B DCL cruises?  Like 2 in a row???  Do share!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> I have a milestone year coming up this October.  It's fascinating trying to listen to the various conversations around the house that seem to stop whenever I show up, round a corner or am otherwise noticed.  Don't know what they're up to - or (hopefully) planning... but it's fun to try and guess.  My WISH of course would be to head south or west to a Disney destination... but alas, going in September with my DD - and again in December both solo and with the family... me thinks that's not really an option.  But... you never know, now do you?



How exciting!!!  I would go crazy waiting till October to find out!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks, you are the ones I turn too when a group prayer is in need.

Tammys SIL is in induced labor as I write.  Her BP is way off the chart, protein is way low.  She is a few weeks early, and Tammys brother is in England with the Air Force.  Tammy is staying with the other two little ones at their home in Raleigh.  Can I ask for prayer from you folks that all goes well, all are fine and above all, for Gods will through it all?

Me and kids are heading down soon this evening to help out where possible.  We are only family in area, and their friends are scattered.

So I will say TIA!!

Jimmy


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks, you are the ones I turn too when a group prayer is in need.
> 
> Tammys SIL is in induced labor as I write.  Her BP is way off the chart, protein is way low.  She is a few weeks early, and Tammys brother is in England with the Air Force.  Tammy is staying with the other two little ones at their home in Raleigh.  Can I ask for prayer from you folks that all goes well, all are fine and above all, for Gods will through it all?
> 
> Me and kids are heading down soon this evening to help out where possible.  We are only family in area, and their friends are scattered.
> 
> So I will say TIA!!
> 
> Jimmy



Prayers going up right now Jimmy.  Hope everyone is ok.   

The final check-in before we leave crack of dawn tomorrow!!!!               And when I say crack of dawn I really mean it.  We have to leave our house at 3:45 a.m.!            But I keep telling myself it will get me to the World that much sooner & we'll have the whole day.  At this time tomorrow I could potentially be drinking a Grand Marnier Slush & stolling the WS!         We have a dinner ressie at Le Cellier & I forsee Cheddar Cheese soup in my immediate future.  Can you tell haven't eaten dinner yet?  

Be well my groupie friends.  I'll try to check in, especially if I can sneak over to our home for a quick visit.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> On another note (I'm sending you a PM Stopher!) my waitlist for BWV came through yesterday for our Oct. trip!     *Kat4Disney *that makes it that much easier for us to meet up for those slushes!



  Since we can each walk home maybe we'll have to have two!   

And have a great trip!!!  3:45 am would have me yawning on most days except when headed to WDW!!  



DiznyDi said:


> Thin crust?! No, not me.  I like it thick, bread-y and dough-y! Yummmmm
> Chicago deep dish is my favorite though is pretty difficult to find in Ohio.



And I was about to post that not only do we all love the lodge but we all seem to love our thin crust pizza!!!  Guess I can't say that now.  

*Prayers and good thoughts for your family jimmytammy.*


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Tammys SIL is in induced labor as I write.  Her BP is way off the chart, protein is way low.  She is a few weeks early, and Tammys brother is in England with the Air Force.  Tammy is staying with the other two little ones at their home in Raleigh.  Can I ask for prayer from you folks that all goes well, all are fine and above all, for Gods will through it all?



Absolutely you can count on us for prayers.   And that's great that Tammy and you guys are coming to the SIL's aid.  Prayers are awesome but actions such as those are also quite special.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey JT, will definitely keep your SIL in our prayers!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks, you are the ones I turn too when a group prayer is in need.
> 
> Tammys SIL is in induced labor as I write.  Her BP is way off the chart, protein is way low.  She is a few weeks early, and Tammys brother is in England with the Air Force.  Tammy is staying with the other two little ones at their home in Raleigh.  Can I ask for prayer from you folks that all goes well, all are fine and above all, for Gods will through it all?
> 
> Me and kids are heading down soon this evening to help out where possible.  We are only family in area, and their friends are scattered.
> 
> So I will say TIA!!
> 
> Jimmy



Prayers for your SIL that everything will be all right.


----------



## wildernessDad

If it's good pizza and I'm at Epcot, then that is enough for me.


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks, you are the ones I turn too when a group prayer is in need.
> 
> Tammys SIL is in induced labor as I write.  Her BP is way off the chart, protein is way low.  She is a few weeks early, and Tammys brother is in England with the Air Force.  Tammy is staying with the other two little ones at their home in Raleigh.  Can I ask for prayer from you folks that all goes well, all are fine and above all, for Gods will through it all?
> 
> Me and kids are heading down soon this evening to help out where possible.  We are only family in area, and their friends are scattered.
> 
> So I will say TIA!!
> 
> Jimmy





Absolutely!  Prayed earlier when I first read this, and then again now.  


Now it's my turn Groupies.

DW just told me that her dad is in the hospital tonight with a fractured vertbrae in a LOT of pain - so please, if you think of it, pray for him for his comfort level and the doctors as they plan their course of action.  He's nearly 80, so it's a bit trickier than if he were half that, even though anything back related is never super easy.  Please also pray for her, as she's a bit of a mess right now since we are 2200 miles away and she can't just go on over and sit with him in his room, or hold his hand, or any of that.  Just for her peace of mind really.  It's no fun watching them get older.  It's even less fun being so far away when they need something - or someone.  

Apparently he'd called her brother yesterday morning, and he wasn't able to show up until evening to help.  My BIL found him sitting in his chair, where he'd been sitting for 7+ hrs unable to move.  BIL couldn't move him either.  Offered to call the paramedics but that was refused.  His pride.  Control issues.  BIL tried to help him up - he screamed, and then fell to the floor. BIL again offered to call.  Again - NO.  BIL said okay, lay there til morning, but if you can't get up then...paramedics would be called.  So this moring, sure enough, he couldn't move so BIL called the paramedics.  Was taken to emergency, then had a CT Scan and had to wait.  And wait.  And wait.  Finally this evening (our time) we got the call that he'd been transferred to a regular hospital (for his insurance), and would be there at least overnight if not longer til they can figure out their next steps.  Lives alone.  Can't take care of himself right now - so the doctor said no, you can't go home.


----------



## DaveH

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks, you are the ones I turn too when a group prayer is in need.
> 
> Tammys SIL is in induced labor as I write.  Her BP is way off the chart, protein is way low.  She is a few weeks early, and Tammys brother is in England with the Air Force.  Tammy is staying with the other two little ones at their home in Raleigh.  Can I ask for prayer from you folks that all goes well, all are fine and above all, for Gods will through it all?
> 
> Me and kids are heading down soon this evening to help out where possible.  We are only family in area, and their friends are scattered.
> 
> So I will say TIA!!
> 
> Jimmy



We will keep them in our prayers. I hope someone remember to tell the Red Cross so maybe the Air Force could get him home on emergency leave. Have a safe trip.


----------



## DaveH

stopher1 said:


> Absolutely!  Prayed earlier when I first read this, and then again now.
> 
> 
> Now it's my turn Groupies.
> 
> DW just told me that her dad is in the hospital tonight with a fractured vertbrae in a LOT of pain - so please, if you think of it, pray for him for his comfort level and the doctors as they plan their course of action.  He's nearly 80, so it's a bit trickier than if he were half that, even though anything back related is never super easy.  Please also pray for her, as she's a bit of a mess right now since we are 2200 miles away and she can't just go on over and sit with him in his room, or hold his hand, or any of that.  Just for her peace of mind really.  It's no fun watching them get older.  It's even less fun being so far away when they need something - or someone.
> 
> Apparently he'd called her brother yesterday morning, and he wasn't able to show up until evening to help.  My BIL found him sitting in his chair, where he'd been sitting for 7+ hrs unable to move.  BIL couldn't move him either.  Offered to call the paramedics but that was refused.  His pride.  Control issues.  BIL tried to help him up - he screamed, and then fell to the floor. BIL again offered to call.  Again - NO.  BIL said okay, lay there til morning, but if you can't get up then...paramedics would be called.  So this moring, sure enough, he couldn't move so BIL called the paramedics.  Was taken to emergency, then had a CT Scan and had to wait.  And wait.  And wait.  Finally this evening (our time) we got the call that he'd been transferred to a regular hospital (for his insurance), and would be there at least overnight if not longer til they can figure out their next steps.  Lives alone.  Can't take care of himself right now - so the doctor said no, you can't go home.



We will keep your DW's dad and you all in our prayers. My mom was that way. She never forgave us for putting her in an assisted living place. It was nice and she was too proud to admit it was better for her. She gave my sister grief until she past. I don't live too close to them. Good luck.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks, you are the ones I turn too when a group prayer is in need.
> 
> Tammys SIL is in induced labor as I write.  Her BP is way off the chart, protein is way low.  She is a few weeks early, and Tammys brother is in England with the Air Force.  Tammy is staying with the other two little ones at their home in Raleigh.  Can I ask for prayer from you folks that all goes well, all are fine and above all, for Gods will through it all?
> 
> Me and kids are heading down soon this evening to help out where possible.  We are only family in area, and their friends are scattered.
> 
> So I will say TIA!!
> 
> Jimmy


 Of course!  Prayers for a healthy new family member to arrive soon!


----------



## DaveH

Muushka said:


> Are you doing B2B DCL cruises?  Like 2 in a row???  Do share!!!



Yes we are doing a 4 day follow by a 3 day DCL cruise in Nov. My understanding is at the end of the 4 day we have to go through customs and then go back and check in and board the ship before every one else who are not doing B2B in the terminal. DW's birthday is during the first cruise.


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Absolutely!  Prayed earlier when I first read this, and then again now.
> 
> 
> Now it's my turn Groupies.
> 
> DW just told me that her dad is in the hospital tonight with a fractured vertbrae in a LOT of pain - so please, if you think of it, pray for him for his comfort level and the doctors as they plan their course of action.  He's nearly 80, so it's a bit trickier than if he were half that, even though anything back related is never super easy.  Please also pray for her, as she's a bit of a mess right now since we are 2200 miles away and she can't just go on over and sit with him in his room, or hold his hand, or any of that.  Just for her peace of mind really.  It's no fun watching them get older.  It's even less fun being so far away when they need something - or someone.
> 
> Apparently he'd called her brother yesterday morning, and he wasn't able to show up until evening to help.  My BIL found him sitting in his chair, where he'd been sitting for 7+ hrs unable to move.  BIL couldn't move him either.  Offered to call the paramedics but that was refused.  His pride.  Control issues.  BIL tried to help him up - he screamed, and then fell to the floor. BIL again offered to call.  Again - NO.  BIL said okay, lay there til morning, but if you can't get up then...paramedics would be called.  So this moring, sure enough, he couldn't move so BIL called the paramedics.  Was taken to emergency, then had a CT Scan and had to wait.  And wait.  And wait.  Finally this evening (our time) we got the call that he'd been transferred to a regular hospital (for his insurance), and would be there at least overnight if not longer til they can figure out their next steps.  Lives alone.  Can't take care of himself right now - so the doctor said no, you can't go home.



Wow, when it rains, it pours.  I feel bad thinking of him on the floor all night in pain and I'm not a relative!    Your wife must feel horrible that she wasn't there to help.  Prayers for all of you are on their way.


----------



## jimmytammy

Christopher

Prayers being sent upward for your FIL, your DW and your entire family as you deal with this.  My folks are near his age and we have to become like the parents at times to remind them to do as they need to stay well.  I pray that God eases his pain and guides the caregivers hands with His in giving the proper care that he needs at this time.

Update on Tammys SIL

First, let me say what an honor it is to call you friends.  So many I still dont know yet you always come through in the hour of need.  At this time, I can only offer that I pray that God pour upon you His richest blessings!  

Tammys SIL is still in induced labor.  Contractions started coming slowly about 7pm, some she felt, some she didnt.  Tammys brother is actually in Korea(Im just a guyconfused is right)They will be going to England after his 1 yr. stint in Korea.  Dave, he asked Red Cross about what you mentioned, for some reason, military shut that down.  So he cant come home.  I forgot to mention, at this point, baby will be 1 mos. premature.  Upside is little ones are handling Tammy being there though the oldest, 3, keeps asking where Mommy is.


----------



## Granny

Stopher...prayers and best wishes to your wife, FIL and family as they go through this challenging time.  

Jimmy...thank you for the update.  We look forward to hearing very good news about mother and baby soon.  And I'm sure that Tammy being right there with the children is a special blessing for all concerned.


----------



## jimmytammy

Good morning all!

Update 

Baby girl, Tessa, was born at 4:51am.  She was a little over 5 lbs.  Her sugar is low(not sure what that means) and they are monitoring her for that.  Natalies BP is still high.

Thanks again for all your prayers as well as your continued prayers and support.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Update
> 
> Baby girl, Tessa, was born at 4:51am.  She was a little over 5 lbs.  Her sugar is low(not sure what that means) and they are monitoring her for that.  Natalies BP is still high.
> 
> Thanks again for all your prayers as well as your continued prayers and support.




Hooray!  Hooray!


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> Hooray!  Hooray!



Ditto!


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> Hooray!  Hooray!





Inkmahm said:


> Ditto!



Me too!  Yay!


----------



## eliza61

stopher1 said:


> DW just told me that her dad is in the hospital tonight with a fractured vertbrae in a LOT of pain - so please, if you think of it, pray for him for his comfort level and the doctors as they plan their course of action.  He's nearly 80, so it's a bit trickier than if he were half that, even though anything back related is never super easy.  Please also pray for her, as she's a bit of a mess right now since we are 2200 miles away and she can't just go on over and sit with him in his room, or hold his hand, or any of that.  Just for her peace of mind really.  It's no fun watching them get older.  It's even less fun being so far away when they need something - or someone.
> 
> Apparently he'd called her brother yesterday morning, and he wasn't able to show up until evening to help.  My BIL found him sitting in his chair, where he'd been sitting for 7+ hrs unable to move.  BIL couldn't move him either.  Offered to call the paramedics but that was refused.  His pride.  Control issues.  BIL tried to help him up - he screamed, and then fell to the floor. BIL again offered to call.  Again - NO.  BIL said okay, lay there til morning, but if you can't get up then...paramedics would be called.  So this moring, sure enough, he couldn't move so BIL called the paramedics.  Was taken to emergency, then had a CT Scan and had to wait.  And wait.  And wait.  Finally this evening (our time) we got the call that he'd been transferred to a regular hospital (for his insurance), and would be there at least overnight if not longer til they can figure out their next steps.  Lives alone.  Can't take care of himself right now - so the doctor said no, you can't go home.



Prayers on the way Stopher, keep us updated.  

  to baby Tessa!!   You've got a world full of magic to enjoy.


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Yes we are doing a 4 day follow by a 3 day DCL cruise in Nov. My understanding is at the end of the 4 day we have to go through customs and then go back and check in and board the ship before every one else who are not doing B2B in the terminal. DW's birthday is during the first cruise.



We did B2B last year on Celebrity.  I'll tell you what, there is nothing sweeter than waking up on the last day of the first leg and knowing you have another cruise!!  We B2B'ers all met in a lounge.  And when everyone was off the ship, we all walked off and turned around and got back on.  Then we got to enjoy the ship with no other passengers.  Nothing finer!  Let us know how DCL handles it.  



jimmytammy said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Update
> 
> Baby girl, Tessa, was born at 4:51am.  She was a little over 5 lbs.  Her sugar is low(not sure what that means) and they are monitoring her for that.  Natalies BP is still high.
> 
> Thanks again for all your prayers as well as your continued prayers and support.



Yay for baby Tessa, and what a great name.  Prayers for higher blood sugar for the sweet baby girl and lower blood pressure for the new mom.

Stopher, what a sad story.   Prayers said for your FIL.  I hope that he heals quickly.


----------



## DiznyDi

Every summer, DDad likes to have an outdoor project, whether it be a new garden, walkway or something to improve the everyday outdoor maintenance.  As many of you know, our daughter is an ordained American Baptist pastor - as is her husband.

 While in seminary, she asked her dad to build her a 'prayer garden'. Well our air went out yesterday and it was just too dang hot to stay in bed this morning, so I found myself in the prayer garden.... 
There in the quiet and solitude, while listening to God's earth wake up around me I talked with God and thanked him for my many blessings.  
I also asked that he give comfort to Norms family and friends as they now face life without him.  
Peace for Stophers wife being so very far away and feeling so helpless while her father faces recovery and is unable to care for himself.  And for Stopher, strength as he shoulders and supports his wife through this difficult and uncertain time.  
JT, our daughter was a preemie, born 5 wks prematurely, and while she has significant health difficulties, she is now a married, almost 30 year old young woman enjoying every moment life has to offer. There is strength in family! Having been where your SIL is, thank you for your help to ease this burden.  Prayers also for you and your family and extended family as they welcome this beautiful gift from God into their lives. But most importantly, for baby Tessa's daddy so very far away, I asked God to bring calmness to his soul and know that his family 'back home' has circled the wagons and are supporting his family the way he would if he could.

It seems we Groupies have many concerns on our hearts these past few days.  all around! Supporting one another is what we do best.


----------



## DaveH

jimmytammy said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Update
> 
> Baby girl, Tessa, was born at 4:51am.  She was a little over 5 lbs.  Her sugar is low(not sure what that means) and they are monitoring her for that.  Natalies BP is still high.
> 
> Thanks again for all your prayers as well as your continued prayers and support.



Yeah!!! We will keep praying for more good news.


----------



## DaveH

Muushka said:


> We did B2B last year on Celebrity.  I'll tell you what, there is nothing sweeter than waking up on the last day of the first leg and knowing you have another cruise!!  We B2B'ers all met in a lounge.  And when everyone was off the ship, we all walked off and turned around and got back on.  Then we got to enjoy the ship with no other passengers.  Nothing finer!  Let us know how DCL handles it.



From what I have read on the DCL boards, it is basically the same thing. Meet at Guest services, go through customs, go up stairs get new cards and then let back onto the ship. They are suppose to have snacks for all at the Quiet Cove. The only times kids are allowed to be there.


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> Every summer, DDad likes to have an outdoor project, whether it be a new garden, walkway or something to improve the everyday outdoor maintenance.  As many of you know, our daughter is an ordained American Baptist pastor - as is her husband.
> 
> While in seminary, she asked her dad to build her a 'prayer garden'. Well our air went out yesterday and it was just too dang hot to stay in bed this morning, so I found myself in the prayer garden....
> There in the quiet and solitude, while listening to God's earth wake up around me I talked with God and thanked him for my many blessings.
> I also asked that he give comfort to Norms family and friends as they now face life without him.
> Peace for Stophers wife being so very far away and feeling so helpless while her father faces recovery and is unable to care for himself.  And for Stopher, strength as he shoulders and supports his wife through this difficult and uncertain time.
> JT, our daughter was a preemie, born 5 wks prematurely, and while she has significant health difficulties, she is now a married, almost 30 year old young woman enjoying every moment life has to offer. There is strength in family! Having been where your SIL is, thank you for your help to ease this burden.  Prayers also for you and your family and extended family as they welcome this beautiful gift from God into their lives. But most importantly, for baby Tessa's daddy so very far away, I asked God to bring calmness to his soul and know that his family 'back home' has circled the wagons and are supporting his family the way he would if he could.
> 
> It seems we Groupies have many concerns on our hearts these past few days.  all around! Supporting one another is what we do best.




Absolutely beautiful Di.  
Thank you.


----------



## eliza61

I saw this while skimming another forum.  Evidently Donald has been a bad boy.  

*The Smoking Gun website has revealed court documents detailing a claim by a PA woman, April Magolon, who claims her breast was groped by Donald Duck during a visit to Epcot back in 2008. Click here to see the official papers for yourself. The suit alleges that the supposed incident caused Magolon to have ongoing "injuries" such as severe pain, mental anxiety, anguish, and physical problems ranging from nausea and digestive problems to headaches and cold sweats. She even relieves the terror of Donald's touch in flashbacks and nightmares. She is, of course, seeking a large monetary judgment to compensate her for her present and future suffering.*

http://www.examiner.com/x-2200-Orla...ed-over-alleged-breast-groping-by-Donald-Duck

I apologize if it's a bit "racier" than we normally have but we need a laugh.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Every once in a while before I leave for work in the wee hours, I am going to turn the air off . . . . .


----------



## stopher1

DaveH said:


> We will keep your DW's dad and you all in our prayers.





Inkmahm said:


> Wow, when it rains, it pours.  I feel bad thinking of him on the floor all night in pain and I'm not a relative!    Your wife must feel horrible that she wasn't there to help.  Prayers for all of you are on their way.





jimmytammy said:


> Christopher
> 
> Prayers being sent upward for your FIL, your DW and your entire family as you deal with this.  My folks are near his age and we have to become like the parents at times to remind them to do as they need to stay well.  I pray that God eases his pain and guides the caregivers hands with His in giving the proper care that he needs at this time.





Granny said:


> Stopher...prayers and best wishes to your wife, FIL and family as they go through this challenging time.





eliza61 said:


> Prayers on the way Stopher, keep us updated.





Muushka said:


> Stopher, what a sad story.   Prayers said for your FIL.  I hope that he heals quickly.





DiznyDi said:


> Every summer, DDad likes to have an outdoor project, whether it be a new garden, walkway or something to improve the everyday outdoor maintenance.  As many of you know, our daughter is an ordained American Baptist pastor - as is her husband.
> 
> While in seminary, she asked her dad to build her a 'prayer garden'. Well our air went out yesterday and it was just too dang hot to stay in bed this morning, so I found myself in the prayer garden....
> There in the quiet and solitude, while listening to God's earth wake up around me I talked with God and thanked him for my many blessings.
> I also asked that he give comfort to Norms family and friends as they now face life without him.
> Peace for Stophers wife being so very far away and feeling so helpless while her father faces recovery and is unable to care for himself.  And for Stopher, strength as he shoulders and supports his wife through this difficult and uncertain time.
> JT, our daughter was a preemie, born 5 wks prematurely, and while she has significant health difficulties, she is now a married, almost 30 year old young woman enjoying every moment life has to offer. There is strength in family! Having been where your SIL is, thank you for your help to ease this burden.  Prayers also for you and your family and extended family as they welcome this beautiful gift from God into their lives. But most importantly, for baby Tessa's daddy so very far away, I asked God to bring calmness to his soul and know that his family 'back home' has circled the wagons and are supporting his family the way he would if he could.
> 
> It seems we Groupies have many concerns on our hearts these past few days.  all around! Supporting one another is what we do best.




Thanks all.  No news yet today.  DW spoke with her mom on the phone this morning, but no updates from her bro or dad yet.  

Di - that was beautiful.  



Dizny Dad said:


> Every once in a while before I leave for work in the wee hours, I am going to turn the air off . . . . .


----------



## stopher1

stopher1 said:


> Thanks all.  No news yet today.  DW spoke with her mom on the phone this morning, but no updates from her bro or dad yet.




Ok, so I do have an update now.  DW, who is the 3rd of 4 kids (she has an older sister, then her older brother who is helping their dad right now, and a younger brother) - anyway, DW spoke with her dad directly this morning.  He actually got a decent night's sleep, which is a good thing.  But he's been in the hospital bed with strict orders not to move.   He said he can't roll over without a lot of pain anyway, so that really wasn't too hard for him to do all night.  The best part, _he said_, is that he actually ate breakfast.  He hasn't done that in weeks apparently, having lost 25 lbs in the past 5 weeks.  

And the the fall that I detailed in my original post wasn't his first, either.  He told her the day before calling her brother, he had fallen off the couch as he was trying to get up.  He was able to get himself up off the floor, but it took him a good hour to do so.  He suspects that might be when he actually fractured or broke the vertabrae, not no way to know for certain.  It might also have been last week when he was trying to get a box off the shelf in his closet and it fell on him. 

At noon PDT, he'll be having an MRI to review his bone density.  He told the doctors about breaking his toe 6 or 7 months ago, and so they are questioning several areas as to why he would break his vertebrae, and not wanting to rule anything out prematurely.  

He'll be staying in the hospital again tonight and my BIL will be getting his stuff and moving into my FIL's condo to be there to help him out when he is released.  (He's been staying at his other sister's house for a while, and their cousin's place for a while - so moving in to take care of dad is not that hard for him).  My SIL is currently in Hawaii and won't be back until early next week, but then she'll be able to get down to his place and check on him as well.  

The really sad thing about this however, was when my DW left a message for her other brother, the younger one, who lives just about 15-20 mins from their dad.  He (and his wife) and dad have been extremely estranged for a year or more now, and he basically could care less.  It's very sad.  Even my MIL is in shock that something like this hasn't broken her son's pride and resolve to at least CHECK on his dad.  Nope.  Nada. Texted back not to bother him.  Just go and add insult to the injury there. DW was crying when she showed me that text, and was horrified at her younger brother's lack of compassion.  We suspect that this estrangement has only added to dad's physical pain over the past year as his stress-levels have risen constantly anytime her younger brother is even mentioned in conversation.

He's definitely fallen into a kind of depression because oh yeah - my SIL has been going through a very bitter separation for the past 9 months that is headed for divorce; which followed his own 2nd divorce in February of this year.  SO yeah - not a whole lot of happy news going on in DW's family right now...

BUT... thanks for the prayers for his physical well being so far.  I truly do appreciate it.  He's a special guy, and not one we want to lose yet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Update
> 
> Baby girl, Tessa, was born at 4:51am.  She was a little over 5 lbs.  Her sugar is low(not sure what that means) and they are monitoring her for that.  Natalies BP is still high.
> 
> Thanks again for all your prayers as well as your continued prayers and support.



Woo hoo!!  Hopefully the blood sugar issues and BP will all start to normalize soon.

We just had a great visit from my nephew who was also a preemie.  Born a little over 7 weeks early and in the 4 lb. range.  He had to spend a few weeks in the hospital and went thru many of the issues that occur with premature babies.  And - no issues since!  He's 21 now, an outstanding young man learning his way in the world, and we had a great time visiting, hiking and horseback riding while he was here.  We were sorry to see him leave.  


*Stopher* - so sorry to hear about what your family and DW are going thru with her father.  So much of it - including the brother issues - mirror what we've had happen in the past few years.  I'll be thinking of you all.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Every summer, DDad likes to have an outdoor project, whether it be a new garden, walkway or something to improve the everyday outdoor maintenance.  As many of you know, our daughter is an ordained American Baptist pastor - as is her husband.
> 
> While in seminary, she asked her dad to build her a 'prayer garden'. Well our air went out yesterday and it was just too dang hot to stay in bed this morning, so I found myself in the prayer garden....
> There in the quiet and solitude, while listening to God's earth wake up around me I talked with God and thanked him for my many blessings.
> I also asked that he give comfort to Norms family and friends as they now face life without him.
> Peace for Stophers wife being so very far away and feeling so helpless while her father faces recovery and is unable to care for himself.  And for Stopher, strength as he shoulders and supports his wife through this difficult and uncertain time.
> JT, our daughter was a preemie, born 5 wks prematurely, and while she has significant health difficulties, she is now a married, almost 30 year old young woman enjoying every moment life has to offer. There is strength in family! Having been where your SIL is, thank you for your help to ease this burden.  Prayers also for you and your family and extended family as they welcome this beautiful gift from God into their lives. But most importantly, for baby Tessa's daddy so very far away, I asked God to bring calmness to his soul and know that his family 'back home' has circled the wagons and are supporting his family the way he would if he could.
> 
> It seems we Groupies have many concerns on our hearts these past few days.  all around! Supporting one another is what we do best.



Just beautiful, thank you.



Dizny Dad said:


> Every once in a while before I leave for work in the wee hours, I am going to turn the air off . . . . .



Thank you too!

Stopher, thank you for the update.  Your FIL will continue to be in our prayers.

Update on my friend Sue.  She just called me.  Wake/memorial is tonight and she and her daughter are wanting to book a cruise.  That is my area of expertise.  Alaska is not looking good, hopefully I can talk her into palm trees and turquoise blue water.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> Thin crust?! No, not me.  I like it thick, bread-y and dough-y! Yummmmm
> Chicago deep dish is my favorite though is pretty difficult to find in Ohio.



I like the thick crust too so your aren't alone!



jimmytammy said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Update
> 
> Baby girl, Tessa, was born at 4:51am.  She was a little over 5 lbs.  Her sugar is low(not sure what that means) and they are monitoring her for that.  Natalies BP is still high.
> 
> Thanks again for all your prayers as well as your continued prayers and support.



Welcome Tessa!  Hope she and Mom will continue to improve.  



eliza61 said:


> I saw this while skimming another forum.  Evidently Donald has been a bad boy.
> 
> *The Smoking Gun website has revealed court documents detailing a claim by a PA woman, April Magolon, who claims her breast was groped by Donald Duck during a visit to Epcot back in 2008. Click here to see the official papers for yourself. The suit alleges that the supposed incident caused Magolon to have ongoing "injuries" such as severe pain, mental anxiety, anguish, and physical problems ranging from nausea and digestive problems to headaches and cold sweats. She even relieves the terror of Donald's touch in flashbacks and nightmares. She is, of course, seeking a large monetary judgment to compensate her for her present and future suffering.*
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-2200-Orla...ed-over-alleged-breast-groping-by-Donald-Duck
> 
> I apologize if it's a bit "racier" than we normally have but we need a laugh.



  Oh my.  What won't people try.



stopher1 said:


> Ok, so I do have an update now.  DW, who is the 3rd of 4 kids (she has an older sister, then her older brother who is helping their dad right now, and a younger brother) - anyway, DW spoke with her dad directly this morning.  He actually got a decent night's sleep, which is a good thing.  But he's been in the hospital bed with strict orders not to move.   He said he can't roll over without a lot of pain anyway, so that really wasn't too hard for him to do all night.  The best part, _he said_, is that he actually ate breakfast.  He hasn't done that in weeks apparently, having lost 25 lbs in the past 5 weeks.
> 
> And the the fall that I detailed in my original post wasn't his first, either.  He told her the day before calling her brother, he had falled off the couch as he was trying to get up.  He was able to get himself up off the floor, but it took him a good hour to do so.  He suspects that might be when he actually fractured or broke the vertabrae, not no way to know for certain.  It might also have been last week when he was trying to get a box off the shelf in his closet and it fell on him.
> 
> At noon PDT, he'll be having an MRI to review his bone density.  He told the doctors about breaking his toe 6 or 7 months ago, and so they are questioning several areas as to why he would break his vertebrae, and not wanting to rule anything out prematurely.
> 
> He'll be staying in the hospital again tonight and my BIL will be getting his stuff and moving into my FIL's condo to be there to help him out when he is released.  (He's been staying at his other sister's house for a while, and their cousin's place for a while - so moving in to take care of dad is not that hard for him).  My SIL is currently in Hawaii and won't be back until early next week, but then she'll be able to get down to his place and check on him as well.
> 
> The really sad thing about this however, was when my DW left a message for her other brother, the younger one, who lives just about 15-20 mins from their dad.  He (and his wife) and dad have been extremely estranged for a year or more now, and he basically could care less.  It's very sad.  Even my MIL is in shock that something like this hasn't broken her son's pride and resolve to at least CHECK on his dad.  Nope.  Nada. Texted back not to bother him.  Just go and add insult to the injury there. DW was crying when she showed me that text, and was horrified at her younger brother's lack of compassion.  We suspect that this estrangement has only added to dad's physical pain over the past year as his stress-levels have risen constantly anytime her younger brother is even mentioned in conversation.
> 
> He's definitely fallen into a kind of depression because oh yeah - my SIL has been going through a very bitter separation for the past 9 months that is headed for divorce; which followed his own 2nd divorce in February of this year.  SO yeah - not a whole lot of happy news going on in DW's family right now...
> 
> BUT... thanks for the prayers for his physical well being so far.  I truly do appreciate it.  He's a special guy, and not one we want to lose yet.



Stopher so sorry to hear what your wife and her family are going through.  What a shame that her brother is being so stubborn.  My prayers are with them.  


DiznyDi that was a beautiful post.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher

I will pray that things improve as far as family relations go, and that your FIL continue his path to a quick recovery, as well as prayers for you and your DW as you deal with all that is at hand before you. May God grant you peace through it all.

Di 

Now I want a prayer garden.  How beautiful to share all our troubles with our Lord in such a peaceful spot.  It gives me chills because I_ know_ He was there in your presence.  I have had that presence myself, and it is special!  

Update

Natalie and baby are doing fine, still being monitored.  Tammy is hanging in there with the kids.  I feel so fortunate that God blessed me with such a wonderful and caring wife and mother.  And her brother is coming home!!!!  It was a loophole, he will be here Tues til the 5th of Sept.
I cant say how much it means that you folks have prayed for this situation.  I sit here in tears, not sad, but happy I have so many friends who truly care.  To be blessed is to have wonderful people in your life, like you folks.

Eliza

Thanks for the laughs...I agree, things have been sad around here, so thanks for the pick me up


----------



## DaveH

Di

The only thing I can think to say is AMEN.

JT

Great to hear things are doing well and he is on his way home.

On a personal note, we may need a sweater, the temp is 73 right now. This year we have been hotter than Orlando alot. Oh well.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> We will lift your Mom, you and your family up in prayer



Thanks, the shots she has to take to build her back up finally started working and she was able to have her chemo this week.  Right now she feels good, but they have led us to believe that we will go through a lot more of the same weakness and low blood count before we are done.  



stopher1 said:


> Ooh, I love the Riverwalk!  But ugh, the temps.  Yuck.  We had 105 & 110 heat index here in Indy on Tuesday & Wednesday.  Miserable.  Thankfully yesterday was back down to the high 80's.
> 
> I will definitely keep your mom in prayer.



My DH and I spent several days at La Mansion on the Riverwalk back in '01 and we enjoyed it so much.  Being able to walk across the street to the Alamo and just leisurely walk arount the Riverwalk and people watch, it was a really good mini vacation.

Thanks for the prayer. . . it worked!



tea pot said:


> Enjoy your visit with your son.  You and your mom are in my prayers



Thanks for the prayers.  DS and I really enjoyed ourselves.  We ate at a Mexican restaurant on the Riverwalk, went to Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory and bought several blocks of fudge (peanut butter fudge from them is to die for) and spent some time in a five and dime shop.  Then two days at Sea World San Antonio.  We ended up the trip at Natural Bridge Caverns.



Muushka said:


> 2K, your mom sounds like such a lovely woman.  Prayers for her and you.
> Speaking of San Antonio, what a wonderful city that is!  I keep trying to get Mr Muush there, but so far no deal.  Riverwalk is beautiful.



We have made several trips to San Antonio.  It is only 5 hours from us and there is so much to do there.

Yes, Mom is very special.  We have always been close, but since she has been sick it is an extra special closeness.



horselover said:


> Pixie dust & prayers coming your mom's way.



Thanks so much.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> First of all I have to ask if you saw the Alamo's basement?
> Second I will keep your mom in my prayers and here is some moose dust for her.



We did not get to do as much as I wanted at the Alamo.  We got there 40 minutes before closing.  I noticed a lot of renovation work being done this time at the Alamo and several buildings in downtown San Antonio.  But it is awesome just standing in those rooms and knowing the history.

Thanks for the moose dust!



Inkmahm said:


> Definitely prayer AND pixie dust, too.



Thanks



DiznyDi said:


> Prayers heavenward *twokats* for your mom. Enjoy your time with your son!



Thanks for the prayers and the time with DS was great.



Granny said:


> And twokats, prayers going up for your mother.





DaveH said:


> twokats you and your family are in our prayers.



Thanks to you both



Muushka said:


> My dear friend Norm lost his battle yesterday.  He only lived 3 months after receiving the diagnosis.  My poor friend has a long road ahead of her, in that she will miss her husband of 34 years, and their daughter will miss her Dad.



My prayers for your friends also.  I know how the daughter feels, I still miss my Dad and I lost him back in '75.



Muushka said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.  Groupies are THE BEST.



I agree Groupies are THE BEST!!!



jimmytammy said:


> Tammys SIL is in induced labor as I write.  Her BP is way off the chart, protein is way low.  She is a few weeks early, and Tammys brother is in England with the Air Force.  Tammy is staying with the other two little ones at their home in Raleigh.  Can I ask for prayer from you folks that all goes well, all are fine and above all, for Gods will through it all?



Prayers and congratulations



stopher1 said:


> DW just told me that her dad is in the hospital tonight with a fractured vertbrae in a LOT of pain - so please, if you think of it, pray for him for his comfort level and the doctors as they plan their course of action.



Prayers for all concerned.



DiznyDi said:


> Every summer, DDad likes to have an outdoor project, whether it be a new garden, walkway or something to improve the everyday outdoor maintenance.  As many of you know, our daughter is an ordained American Baptist pastor - as is her husband.
> 
> While in seminary, she asked her dad to build her a 'prayer garden'. Well our air went out yesterday and it was just too dang hot to stay in bed this morning, so I found myself in the prayer garden....
> There in the quiet and solitude. . . .
> It seems we Groupies have many concerns on our hearts these past few days.  all around! Supporting one another is what we do best.



One of the tours we took at Natural Bridge Caverns was a special one that had a time where we were in total darkness at the deepest part of the cavern.  It was so amazing in the darkness.  The quiteness and the solitude.  I spent the whole time just thanking God for everything.  

I am thankful for all my Groupie friends and supporters.  I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Granny

Just checking in and happy to see some news on several fronts.  It sounds like everyone is holding up as well as possible during these trying times.

Early Saturday morning I am heading to Mexico with my wife and daughters.  With both daughters being college students, I know this may well be the last trip for a long while that we can all spend together.  We don't have a lot of plans while there, and I'm looking forward just to spending some time together.  No computer on this trip.  And only one cell phone for emergency use only.  So we'll have to talk to each other! 

I'll be thinking of all the Groupies and continuing to include you in my prayers.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny* - Vaya con Dios, mi amigo y disfrutar de la familia . . . .


----------



## DiznyDi

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny* - Vaya con Dios, mi amigo y disfrutar de la familia . . . .



Translation, please.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Early Saturday morning I am heading to Mexico with my wife and daughters.  With both daughters being college students, I know this may well be the last trip for a long while that we can all spend together.  We don't have a lot of plans while there, and I'm looking forward just to spending some time together.  No computer on this trip.  And only one cell phone for emergency use only.  So we'll have to talk to each other!
> 
> .



Hasta Luego y buen viaje.  Be safe!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats

Continued prayer for you and your Mom

Granny

Have a great trip and enjoy your family time


----------



## wildernessDad

115 days to go!


----------



## DaveH

Granny

Have a great trip. The kids do grow too fast.

105 days to WDW and 107 until the cruise.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> Translation, please.



"gehen Sie mit dem Gott und genießen Sie Ihre Familie" . . . . 

DiznyDi - you could have asked me when I got Home . . .


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies
I just read back a few pages and my heart goes out to so many of you as my prayers are offered up. 

*Muushka *and *Dizny Dad *so sorry for your losses and prayers for your friends and their families for comfort and peace. *Muushka* and prayers to support you as you support your friend. 


*Jimmy *Blessings for little Tessa and all the family with continued prayers for healing and strength and special prayers of thanks for *Tammy* for caring for her SIL.

*stopher* Many prayers offered up for your wife, her dad and all of the family. Prayers for healing both body and spirit and prayers for comfort and peace.  Tough times don't always bring families together but sometimes the "Stress" just opens up old wounds.  We know who can heal them all in his time. 




DiznyDi said:


> Every summer, DDad likes to have an outdoor project, whether it be a new garden, walkway or something to improve the everyday outdoor maintenance.  As many of you know, our daughter is an ordained American Baptist pastor - as is her husband.
> 
> While in seminary, she asked her dad to build her a 'prayer garden'. Well our air went out yesterday and it was just too dang hot to stay in bed this morning, so I found myself in the prayer garden....
> There in the quiet and solitude, while listening to God's earth wake up around me I talked with God and thanked him for my many blessings.
> I also asked that he give comfort to Norms family and friends as they now face life without him.
> Peace for Stophers wife being so very far away and feeling so helpless while her father faces recovery and is unable to care for himself.  And for Stopher, strength as he shoulders and supports his wife through this difficult and uncertain time.
> JT, our daughter was a preemie, born 5 wks prematurely, and while she has significant health difficulties, she is now a married, almost 30 year old young woman enjoying every moment life has to offer. There is strength in family! Having been where your SIL is, thank you for your help to ease this burden.  Prayers also for you and your family and extended family as they welcome this beautiful gift from God into their lives. But most importantly, for baby Tessa's daddy so very far away, I asked God to bring calmness to his soul and know that his family 'back home' has circled the wagons and are supporting his family the way he would if he could.
> 
> It seems we Groupies have many concerns on our hearts these past few days.  all around! Supporting one another is what we do best.



*Di* as I read your post I was reminded of one of my favorite hymns
_I come to the garden alone,. While the dew is still on the roses;. And the voice I hear...._

Continued prayers for *Kat's* mom.
and prayers of thanks and support for all of the groupies and our families
to help with whatever trials we may be facing.




eliza61 said:


> I saw this while skimming another forum.  Evidently Donald has been a bad boy.
> 
> *The Smoking Gun website has revealed court documents detailing a claim by a PA woman, April Magolon, who claims her breast was groped by Donald Duck during a visit to Epcot back in 2008. Click here to see the official papers for yourself. The suit alleges that the supposed incident caused Magolon to have ongoing "injuries" such as severe pain, mental anxiety, anguish, and physical problems ranging from nausea and digestive problems to headaches and cold sweats. She even relieves the terror of Donald's touch in flashbacks and nightmares. She is, of course, seeking a large monetary judgment to compensate her for her present and future suffering.*
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-2200-Orla...ed-over-alleged-breast-groping-by-Donald-Duck
> 
> I apologize if it's a bit "racier" than we normally have but we need a laugh.



Thanks We needed that

Sending Pixie Dust to *horselover* and *DLI* for a magical vacation 

*Granny* Have a great time in Mexico

and *Wilderness Dad * How many days????

take care you guys


----------



## stopher1

Thanks again all for the prayers and kind words.  Talked to DW earlier this afternoon and the only update is my FIL will remain in the hospital another day or two.  The docs have requested more tests.  They are looking for another round of MRI and a some other kinds that I can't recall the name of right now.  So we wait, and wait.  

And I will be off the computer in about an hour until Sunday night as my son and I leave for a Scout related campout this weekend, where he'll be inducted into a special honor society here in Indiana.  I was inducted last month, now it's his turn.  SO - ta ta for now, and I'll definitely update you on the family's news when I return to the computer Sunday night-ish.  Thanks for lifting them all up.  You definitely are the best!!


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> Translation, please.




 Vaya con Dios = literally, Go with God (we would probably say have a safe trip) and enjoy your family.
Buen viaje = have a good trip


----------



## wildernessDad

People, you got to listen to me!

I said 115 days to go!  You must drop whatever you are doing and read this!  This is important, man!  Do you hear me?


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, the great southwest vacation is set as far as lodging is concerned.  Here's where we are staying.  Two nights each...

Zion Lodge
Grand Canyon North Rim Cabin
The View Hotel (Monument Valley)
Thunderbird Lodge (Canyon de Chelly)
Bright Angel Lodge (South rim Grand Canyon)

Of course, preceding this is a week at VGC.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny* - Vaya con Dios, mi amigo y disfrutar de la familia . . . .





eliza61 said:


> Hasta Luego y buen viaje.  Be safe!





jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> 
> Have a great trip and enjoy your family time





DaveH said:


> Granny
> 
> Have a great trip. The kids do grow too fast.





Dizny Dad said:


> "gehen Sie mit dem Gott und genießen Sie Ihre Familie" . . . .
> 
> DiznyDi - you could have asked me when I got Home . . .





tea pot said:


> *Granny* Have a great time in Mexico





eliza61 said:


> Vaya con Dios = literally, Go with God (we would probably say have a safe trip) and enjoy your family.
> Buen viaje = have a good trip



Muchos gracias, mi amigos.   

Okay, I can't speak much Spanish at all.  Five years in Texas and I am able to find the bathroom and order cerveza fria.  Thanks to Roberto Duran, I understand "no mas" too.  

Thanks everyone for the wishes and language lessons.  Even without translation I knew you were sending only good vibes my way.  

Vaya con Dios, my friends.


----------



## blossomz

Hi guys!   Back from our Disney cruise.  In a word it was fantastic. I was even able to meet some DISers from the cruise thread.  We had perfect weather the entire time.  Saw the Hemingway house and met up with many of the 6 toed cats!  We also saw "the cat man" and his amazing trained cats in Mallory Square.  Now all I need to do is decide on my next trips!  And... I need to get caught up here!


----------



## franandaj

Just caught up with things, so glad everything is so far OK with you JT.

Stopher1 best wishes to you, this is the most difficult period.  We completed a similar journey last (2 days after) Christmas with my FIL, it was a long time, he was 87 and we went through lots of ups and downs with hospitals, taking the car away from him and other scenarios.  I hope everything works out for the best, I know it's difficult especially when you really love the person who is in so much pain.

Best of luck, it's even more difficult when you're far away. Prayers are with you.


----------



## blossomz

Just read back to get caught up.  Many prayers andvthoughts to all of the groupies going through a difficult time. Having groupies really does make a difference.

On another note....I'm a thin cruster!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I said 115 days to go!  You must drop whatever you are doing and read this!  This is important, man!  Do you hear me?


*Hey, since I haven't been to the world since last year and don't have a trip planned until next August, I'm living vicarously through you & other groupies*



wildernessDad said:


> Well, the great southwest vacation is set as far as lodging is concerned.  Here's where we are staying.  Two nights each...
> 
> Zion Lodge
> Grand Canyon North Rim Cabin
> The View Hotel (Monument Valley)
> Thunderbird Lodge (Canyon de Chelly)
> Bright Angel Lodge (South rim Grand Canyon)
> .



*Sounds heavenly, we keep trying to fit in a trip to the West, I want to see Yellowstone & Bryce Canyon*



Granny said:


> Muchos gracias, mi amigos.
> 
> Okay, I can't speak much Spanish at all.  Five years in Texas and I am able to find the bathroom and order cerveza fria.  Thanks to Roberto Duran, I understand "no mas" too.


*I'm the typically student, I learned the four letter words first,  Portugese in-laws help also.  Early in the marriage I felt like "Lucy" trying to figure out "Ricky*"



blossomz said:


> Hi guys!   Back from our Disney cruise.  In a word it was fantastic. I was even able to meet some DISers from the cruise thread.  We had perfect weather the entire time.  Saw the Hemingway house and met up with many of the 6 toed cats!  We also saw "the cat man" and his amazing trained cats in Mallory Square.  Now all I need to do is decide on my next trips!  And... I need to get caught up here!



*Welcome Back Blossomz, glad you had a great trip*!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Update
> 
> Natalie and baby are doing fine, still being monitored.  Tammy is hanging in there with the kids.  I feel so fortunate that God blessed me with such a wonderful and caring wife and mother.  And her brother is coming home!!!!  It was a loophole, he will be here Tues til the 5th of Sept.
> I cant say how much it means that you folks have prayed for this situation.  I sit here in tears, not sad, but happy I have so many friends who truly care.  To be blessed is to have wonderful people in your life, like you folks.


Glad to hear they are doing well and BIL is coming home!!!  We really do care about you JT!!!  


tea pot said:


> Sending Pixie Dust to *horselover* and *DLI* for a magical vacation
> 
> take care you guys


As much as I wish it were me going alas I am not.  I think you probably meant BWV Dreaming.  But thanks anyway!!



wildernessDad said:


> People, you got to listen to me!
> 
> I said 115 days to go!  You must drop whatever you are doing and read this!  This is important, man!  Do you hear me?



What's that you say WD?



wildernessDad said:


> Well, the great southwest vacation is set as far as lodging is concerned.  Here's where we are staying.  Two nights each...
> 
> Zion Lodge
> Grand Canyon North Rim Cabin
> The View Hotel (Monument Valley)
> Thunderbird Lodge (Canyon de Chelly)
> Bright Angel Lodge (South rim Grand Canyon)
> 
> Of course, preceding this is a week at VGC.



Oh that jealousy bug is hitting hard!



blossomz said:


> Hi guys!   Back from our Disney cruise.  In a word it was fantastic. I was even able to meet some DISers from the cruise thread.  We had perfect weather the entire time.  Saw the Hemingway house and met up with many of the 6 toed cats!  We also saw "the cat man" and his amazing trained cats in Mallory Square.  Now all I need to do is decide on my next trips!  And... I need to get caught up here!



Glad to hear you had a great time!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I know yall do DLI, thats why I hang out here

Natalie is being discharged today, but will stay at the hospital with Tessa.  They are still monitoring her blood sugar.  Tammy is still with the little ones and she just got another one to boot!  Adam, who is a 12 yr old by Natalies first hubby, got brought back by his father(cant say dad, cause a dad wouldnt do that under the circumstances) since his time with him was up, I guess  Needless to say this ol boy wasnt too happy about that, since Tammy already has a full plate as it is with the other little ones.  Casey and I are going down in a little while to help Tammy, stay overnight, and be with her for her Bday tomorrow.  Adams father best stay away, or he might get an earful from this ol boy.  Yes , I do have a redneck fightin side of me too  I just try to not let it show

But the soft side of me returns quickly, and it reminds me to once again thank you all for continued prayer and support.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> *Hey, since I haven't been to the world since last year and don't have a trip planned until next August, I'm living vicarously through you & other groupies*
> 
> Next August !?!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> eliza61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey, since I haven't been to the world since last year and don't have a trip planned until next August, I'm living vicarously through you & other groupies*
> 
> Next August !?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Inconceivable!_
Click to expand...


----------



## DiznyDi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMMY!
For all you do and all you've done, I wish for you joy and contentment, a good book and a little bit of solitude to enjoy it.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> _Inconceivable!_



You keep using that word.....



blossomz said:


> Hi guys!   Back from our Disney cruise.  In a word it was fantastic. I was even able to meet some DISers from the cruise thread.  We had perfect weather the entire time.  Saw the Hemingway house and met up with many of the 6 toed cats!  We also saw "the cat man" and his amazing trained cats in Mallory Square.  Now all I need to do is decide on my next trips!  And... I need to get caught up here!



Welcome back Bloss!  Sounds like a wonderful cruise.  Pictures!!!
Hey, I went to Key West on 2 different cruises in the same week and didn't see the Cat Man.  What gives?  Doesn't he know??

*Granny*, have a wonderful time in Mexico!

*Jimmy*, wow, what a week.  I am PMing you.

*Tammy*, happy birthday!!!  Can we put you on the list??

*wildernessDad*, I care!  Your count, after all, is my count!!!

And on a personal note.  My friend who lost her husband has an awesome cruise booked!  Got her a suite on Solstice and she will have a week, with her daughter and their butler (the one that comes with the suite), of pampering and relaxation, which they so badly need.


----------



## DaveH

Happy Birthday Tammy!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> You keep using that word.....
> 
> And on a personal note.  My friend who lost her husband has an awesome cruise booked!  Got her a suite on Solstice and she will have a week, with her daughter and their butler (the one that comes with the suite), of pampering and relaxation, which they so badly need.



I thought it was far too long since we had some Princess Bride around here!  

That sounds like an awesome cruise you found for your friend Muushka!   I hope they're able to relax and find some enjoyment during this difficult time they're going thru.


*Happy Birthday Tammy!  *


----------



## jimmytammy

Little Tessa is having some kidney issues, according to the DRs. If you folks could focus prayer in that direction, I will be forever in your gratitude.

Kept my wits and tongue unsharpened around Adams dad as he strolled in and out of Adams life for the weekend.  So the redneck stayed within  Unfortunately, as he headed to his new home in Charlotte, 2.5 hrs away, he left Adam behind for Tammy to deal with for the rest of her time that she is there.  She is taking it all in stride.  What a wonderful woman she is!  Course she puts up with me, so I must have been a good case study for her

I will pass along all the Bday wishes to Tammy.  It has been a trying time for sure, so well wishes will give her strength.  And yes, add her to the Bday list.  Her tag name is TammyNC.


----------



## blossomz

Tammy hope you had a great birthday. Thoughts and prayers go out to little Tessa.

Eliza...I feel your pain!

Here is a link to my latest photos.  For some reason they are out of order, but the cats and cat man are there!Check out ‘Wonder Aug 3-8, 2010’ at http://gallery.me.com/bzell/100067


----------



## stopher1

_Happy Birthday Tammy! _


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  

Well I had a phenomenal weekend with my son, who has now been inducted into Firecrafter, which is an honor society for Scouts here in Indiana.  Previously this spring he was inducted into the Order of the Arrow, which is the national honor society for Scouts.  So he's had a very good year this year.  I was inducted into Firecrafter last month, and from what the word on the street is, next spring will probably be a good time for me as well making it into the OA too - so good times for us all around - at least on one front, that is. 

On the greater family front, however, I will say there was such a cloud hanging over the weekend though.  I spoke with my wife on the phone late Friday night and she shared with me more about her dad.  And then last night after we got home she shared some more. 

They found some spots on his lungs, hip and back.  A biopsy was performed yesterday and we are waiting for the results, but as I was suspecting the big C is apparently looming fairly large on the horizon.  My BIL finally Friday evening made the doctor shoot straight with them, and yes, he told them both (BIL & FIL) that they were suspecting cancer, which is what I was suspecting myself just from the round of tests and info that BIL was sharing.  My FIL broke down pretty hard from what I understand.  But by Sunday's procedure, he was adjusting to it, and pretty resigned to the situation.  They'll know more for certain within a day or two.  The doctor put a rush on the results, and is hoping to have them back today, but said most likely it will be Tuesday.  

DW was checking out airfare for the next couple of weeks to be able to at least get out there and spend some time with him.  We are all heading out there in December to spend Christmas out there, but as she said last night, that might be too late.  And I certainly understand.  When my grandmother was diagnosed with cancer 19 years ago she was in the hospital for 3 or 4 days and then transferred to an assisted living facility where she lived the rest of her days, which in her case was only 3 months, dying the day after my birthday.  

He's being transferred today or tomorrow from the hospital he's in now, to another hospital that has a specialized oncology unit with more long-term type of accomodations.  I'm not exactly sure what they mean by this, but ok.  If it's like my grandmother's situation, then why not just say assisted living?  But then I wasn't the one on the phone asking the questions so perhaps my DW just didn't know or my BIL just didn't know.  I don't know.  

So dear friends - once more, please just continue to pray for comfort all around.  I do believe that he can be healed, but that's not my decision.  He's lived a long full life, and perhaps his time is drawing near, perhaps not and his situation is being used for some other purposes by our creator.  We don't always see how the pieces are brought together until after the fact, so we wait and watch and see.  I need to get my DW on a plane soon to be able to spend some important quality time at her dad's side.  Hopefully I can do that very soon.  Next stop - Southwest's site to check out some fares myself.  More later...


----------



## eliza61

stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> Well I had a phenomenal weekend with my son, who has now been inducted into Firecrafter, which is an honor society for Scouts here in Indiana.  Previously this spring he was inducted into the Order of the Arrow, which is the national honor society for Scouts.  So he's had a very good year this year.  I was inducted into Firecrafter last month, and from what the word on the street is, next spring will probably be a good time for me as well making it into the OA too - so good times for us all around - at least on one front, that is.
> 
> So dear friends - once more, please just continue to pray for comfort all around.  I do believe that he can be healed, but that's not my decision.  He's lived a long full life, and perhaps his time is drawing near, perhaps not and his situation is being used for some other purposes by our creator.  We don't always see how the pieces are brought together until after the fact, *so we wait and watch and see.  *I need to get my DW on a plane soon to be able to spend some important quality time at her dad's side.  Hopefully I can do that very soon.  Next stop - Southwest's site to check out some fares myself.  More later...



First, congratulations to you and your son Stopher.  I don't know much about scouting but I love hearing about you and your son enjoy your passions.

  Life is a very interesting play.  My dad died last May.  Perfectly healthy except for some arthritis.  We spoke the night of his death and I was teasing him.  I was supposed to catch a flight out to Paris the following Sunday and he wanted to drive me to the airport.  I jokingly told him the thought of an 85year old man behind the wheel at 9:00 pm from JFK to Manhattan was enough to cause me to cancel my trip.  My brother said he went downstairs, had a Jack daniels on the rocks, watched the Yankees on TV and then quietly died in his sleep.  so who knows?  All I do know for sure was that he was a great dad, raised 2 daughters and 2 sons as a widower, served his country honorable during a time when his country would not even allow him to drink out of a fountain or attend a movie except on "Colored" nights yet still defended and believe in his home to the day he died.

So maybe we're not meant to understand, maybe we're just meant to participate.

As always, winging my prayers your way.


----------



## eliza61

A "three-peat" today.  These caught my eye because as Disney "regulars" its very easy to get into the "Disney hasn't done any thing new in a while" mode.
Here are some oldies but goodies.  Problem is, I can't remember any one. 

The first nighttime firewors show at Disney-MGM, now Hollywood Studios was called *Sorcery in the sky.*  It included a 55-foot inflatable Mickey Mouse that rose above the Chinese Theater with fireworks shoot out of his pointing finger.  This show ran from 1980-1998, when it was replaced by Fantasmic!


The 27,000 square foot *Fireworks Factory* restaurant, known for it's selection of steaks, ribs and BBQ entrees, was located on Pleasure Isalnd.  According to Disney legend, the building was home to an actual fireworks factory until the owner's cigar caused and explosion that charred the walls. The restaurant got a new look in 1998 when it became the Wildhorse Saloon.

When Epcot Center first opened, plans were announced for an Equatorial Africa Pavillion.  Although it was supposed to open just a year or so later, it was never realized thanks to a combination of financial, political and other factors.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> The 27,000 square foot *Fireworks Factory* restaurant, known for it's selection of steaks, ribs and BBQ entrees, was located on Pleasure Isalnd.  According to Disney legend, the building was home to an actual fireworks factory until the owner's cigar caused and explosion that charred the walls. The restaurant got a new look in 1998 when it became the Wildhorse Saloon.



I really liked the Fireworks Factory.  I was sad to see it go.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> All I do know for sure was that he was a great dad, raised 2 daughters and 2 sons as a widower, served his country honorable during a time when his country would not even allow him to drink out of a fountain or attend a movie except on "Colored" nights yet still defended and believe in his home to the day he died.
> . . . . . .



Regardless of what we can hear from those with load voices, there are indeed those that cringe from the telling of our history, and live to be sure it never happens again.  We do that through the teaching of our children, for many things are learned traits, not inherently born in any of us.

Thanks for telling us of your Dad.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I thought it was far too long since we had some Princess Bride around here!
> 
> That sounds like an awesome cruise you found for your friend Muushka!   I hope they're able to relax and find some enjoyment during this difficult time they're going thru.
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday Tammy!  *



Can't have too much Princess Bride!  My friend and her daughter are getting pretty excited about the cruise.  My friend mentioned that it was so nice to have something to look forward to.



blossomz said:


> Tammy hope you had a great birthday. Thoughts and prayers go out to little Tessa.
> 
> Eliza...I feel your pain!
> 
> Here is a link to my latest photos.  For some reason they are out of order, but the cats and cat man are there!Check out Wonder Aug 3-8, 2010 at http://gallery.me.com/bzell/100067



Loved the pics Bloss.  Thank you.  Oh, and all those cats! Loved them!!


*Stopher*, I am so sorry about your FIL.  What a difficult situation.  Your wife, your FIL, you 
(and baby Tessa) are in my prayers.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher,  your family and FIL are in our continued prayers.  I pray for Gods will through it all, but I know how much it means to you folks that he be healed, so that is the way I will direct prayer.  
And congrats on your DS accomplishment in scouts.  What an honor!

Eliza
Its unfortunate that folks have been treated unfairly, for sure, through out history.  What is fortunate is that your Dad rose above it all!


----------



## blossomz

Stopher, you are in our collective thoughts!


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> First, congratulations to you and your son Stopher.  I don't know much about scouting but I love hearing about you and your son enjoy your passions.



Thanks.  It really was a special thing.  I could not have even attended the ceremony if I weren't a member myself, so it was pretty awesome to be there and be able to guide him through the process.  That was very special by itself!  



eliza61 said:


> All I do know for sure was that he was a great dad, raised 2 daughters and 2 sons as a widower, served his country honorable during a time when his country would not even allow him to drink out of a fountain or attend a movie except on "Colored" nights yet still defended and believe in his home to the day he died.
> 
> So maybe we're not meant to understand, maybe we're just meant to participate.
> 
> As always, winging my prayers your way.



Thanks.  He sounds like he was an amazing man.  I remember reading what you posted earlier in the year about him, either around 4th of July or Memorial Day and thought so then too.  It is so good that he was able to turn the other cheek and rise above it all.  You had an excellent example there of the 3 principles of the Firecrafter program (the honor society I mentioned) that my son and I are a part of - Friendship, Leadership and Service.  



Muushka said:


> Can't have too much Princess Bride!


  I'll second that!!



Muushka said:


> *Stopher*, I am so sorry about your FIL.  What a difficult situation.



Thanks.  Yes it's not easy.  I haven't daily come home to a tear-filled wife since she was in the first tri-mester of her 2nd pregnancy.  It's been an interesting ride so far.  Looked at flights today - but she's holding off pulling the trigger until she speaks with him on the phone later tonight, and with her brother after the next procedure tomorrow.  But she definitely wants to get out there soon.



jimmytammy said:


> Stopher,  your family and FIL are in our continued prayers.  I pray for Gods will through it all, but I know how much it means to you folks that he be healed, so that is the way I will direct prayer.
> And congrats on your DS accomplishment in scouts.  What an honor!
> 
> Eliza
> Its unfortunate that folks have been treated unfairly, for sure, through out history.  *What is fortunate is that your Dad rose above it all*!




Thanks so much JT, I truly appreciate it.  He means a lot to us, but if God is ready for him, we'll be ready to give him up, even though it hurts.  Sure cancer is treatable, and many people are able to beat it, at least for a number of years, but those people also have the drive and determination to do so.  At this point, already even so early on after the preliminary discussion about the very real suspicions, he doesn't have that drive to fight and appears to be giving up.  While it is part of it, my real prayer is not so much healing but the appropriate peace and comfort for all concerned.  Sure healing would be fantastic, but I pray His will will be be evident throughout this process.

Eliza, amen and ditto to that!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher, 

Understand and will direct prayer for peace and comfort, all in accordance with Gods will.


----------



## stopher1

So much sadness - I think we need a little sunshine today...


























or even a little light in the darkness would be nice...





















When life gives you lemons, make some lemonade! Have a great Tuesday all.


----------



## wildernessDad

The dancing jesters are out again to say to you that there are 111 days to go until WD steps into the "Lodge!"


----------



## cheer4bison

Stopher, keeping your family in our thoughts and prayers.  

Thanks for the pictures.  It is so wonderful to have a "happy place" to return to (even if just in our minds) on days when all is not well in our world.  That, to me, is the real value of DVC.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher great pick us up photos!!

WD, I am dancing with you
102 days to go and it cant get here soon enough!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Dancing with you all - December at the Lodge - Woo who!

Looking forward to the meet . . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Update on baby Tessa

Their is a good possibility mom and baby will be home today.  Ultrasound left a good impression on DRs. and they are just wanting to monitor her feedings for awhile longer.  Tammy says she hopes for some news by mid morning.  Marshall got in from Korea about midnight, took 5 mins. to run home, grabbed a blanket made by a very special groupie with Tessas name on it and ran to the hospital.  Natalie was worried she didnt have a blanket to bring Tessa home in that she could call her own.  Tammy told her no worries, and told her of how you folks have come through, once again.  

I cant express enough gratitude to you of how you folks have touched our lives over the last week.  Knowing you were praying and thinking of us in our time of need, that is powerful stuff, indeed!

So with all the heavy burdens I have instilled upon you folks the last few days, I will lighten the mood and in the immortal words of that famous Marine, Gomer Pyle, I will say, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!


----------



## wildernessDad

wildernessDad said:


> The dancing jesters are out again to say to you that there are 111 days to go until WD steps into the "Lodge!"





jimmytammy said:


> Stopher great pick us up photos!!
> 
> WD, I am dancing with you
> 102 days to go and it cant get here soon enough!!





Dizny Dad said:


> Dancing with you all - December at the Lodge - Woo who!
> 
> Looking forward to the meet . . . . .



I love those dancing guys!  They crack me up.  Perhaps I am amused too easily.  (Btw, 110 days to go.)


----------



## Muushka

Stopher, you rock.  Those pictures are precious, with the words that go along with them.  
You and your family are still being prayed for.

A Groupie made a blanket for baby Tessa!  That is too sweet.  Groupies are the best.

Happy Hump day all, and a big welcome home to Baby Tessa!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> And on a personal note.  My friend who lost her husband has an awesome cruise booked!  Got her a suite on Solstice and she will have a week, with her daughter and their butler (the one that comes with the suite), of pampering and relaxation, which they so badly need.


That is great to hear!!!  I hope they have a great time!




stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> Well I had a phenomenal weekend with my son, who has now been inducted into Firecrafter, which is an honor society for Scouts here in Indiana.  Previously this spring he was inducted into the Order of the Arrow, which is the national honor society for Scouts.  So he's had a very good year this year.  I was inducted into Firecrafter last month, and from what the word on the street is, next spring will probably be a good time for me as well making it into the OA too - so good times for us all around - at least on one front, that is.
> 
> On the greater family front, however, I will say there was such a cloud hanging over the weekend though.  I spoke with my wife on the phone late Friday night and she shared with me more about her dad.  And then last night after we got home she shared some more.
> 
> They found some spots on his lungs, hip and back.  A biopsy was performed yesterday and we are waiting for the results, but as I was suspecting the big C is apparently looming fairly large on the horizon.  My BIL finally Friday evening made the doctor shoot straight with them, and yes, he told them both (BIL & FIL) that they were suspecting cancer, which is what I was suspecting myself just from the round of tests and info that BIL was sharing.  My FIL broke down pretty hard from what I understand.  But by Sunday's procedure, he was adjusting to it, and pretty resigned to the situation.  They'll know more for certain within a day or two.  The doctor put a rush on the results, and is hoping to have them back today, but said most likely it will be Tuesday.
> 
> DW was checking out airfare for the next couple of weeks to be able to at least get out there and spend some time with him.  We are all heading out there in December to spend Christmas out there, but as she said last night, that might be too late.  And I certainly understand.  When my grandmother was diagnosed with cancer 19 years ago she was in the hospital for 3 or 4 days and then transferred to an assisted living facility where she lived the rest of her days, which in her case was only 3 months, dying the day after my birthday.
> 
> He's being transferred today or tomorrow from the hospital he's in now, to another hospital that has a specialized oncology unit with more long-term type of accomodations.  I'm not exactly sure what they mean by this, but ok.  If it's like my grandmother's situation, then why not just say assisted living?  But then I wasn't the one on the phone asking the questions so perhaps my DW just didn't know or my BIL just didn't know.  I don't know.
> 
> So dear friends - once more, please just continue to pray for comfort all around.  I do believe that he can be healed, but that's not my decision.  He's lived a long full life, and perhaps his time is drawing near, perhaps not and his situation is being used for some other purposes by our creator.  We don't always see how the pieces are brought together until after the fact, so we wait and watch and see.  I need to get my DW on a plane soon to be able to spend some important quality time at her dad's side.  Hopefully I can do that very soon.  Next stop - Southwest's site to check out some fares myself.  More later...


First of all congratulations on your sons recognition.  That is awesome.
So sorry to hear about your FIL.  I will keep him and your family in my prayers.



eliza61 said:


> Life is a very interesting play.  My dad died last May.  Perfectly healthy except for some arthritis.  We spoke the night of his death and I was teasing him.  I was supposed to catch a flight out to Paris the following Sunday and he wanted to drive me to the airport.  I jokingly told him the thought of an 85year old man behind the wheel at 9:00 pm from JFK to Manhattan was enough to cause me to cancel my trip.  My brother said he went downstairs, had a Jack daniels on the rocks, watched the Yankees on TV and then quietly died in his sleep.  so who knows?  All I do know for sure was that he was a great dad, raised 2 daughters and 2 sons as a widower, served his country honorable during a time when his country would not even allow him to drink out of a fountain or attend a movie except on "Colored" nights yet still defended and believe in his home to the day he died.
> 
> So maybe we're not meant to understand, maybe we're just meant to participate.
> 
> As always, winging my prayers your way.


You write so lovingly about your dad.  It makes me wish I could have met him.  I'm glad you were able to have such a great relationship with him.  I think he was pretty lucky too to have such a great daughter!



jimmytammy said:


> Update on baby Tessa
> 
> Their is a good possibility mom and baby will be home today.  Ultrasound left a good impression on DRs. and they are just wanting to monitor her feedings for awhile longer.  Tammy says she hopes for some news by mid morning.  Marshall got in from Korea about midnight, took 5 mins. to run home, grabbed a blanket made by a very special groupie with Tessas name on it and ran to the hospital.  Natalie was worried she didnt have a blanket to bring Tessa home in that she could call her own.  Tammy told her no worries, and told her of how you folks have come through, once again.
> 
> I cant express enough gratitude to you of how you folks have touched our lives over the last week.  Knowing you were praying and thinking of us in our time of need, that is powerful stuff, indeed!
> 
> So with all the heavy burdens I have instilled upon you folks the last few days, I will lighten the mood and in the immortal words of that famous Marine, Gomer Pyle, I will say, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!



Glad things are looking up and that Tessa's dad was able to get home!  Thank you for keeping us up to date.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . Groupies are the best . . . . . .



They are!  And even better face to face.  

If you can, make the meets at the Lodge (or Epcot O/L Wine Event, too).  DW and I have had a wonderful time in meeting many of you and putting a face on those we interact with most days.  Put aside your fears of meeting people from the "Internet".  

Groupies are the best - really!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> They are!  And even better face to face.
> 
> If you can, make the meets at the Lodge (or Epcot O/L Wine Event, too).  DW and I have had a wonderful time in meeting many of you and putting a face on those we interact with most days.  Put aside your fears of meeting people from the "Internet".
> 
> Groupies are the best - really!



That's my New Years resolution for 2011!!  Get to a December meet. 

I'm off to play in Canada, today.  Heading out to Niagara Falls.  This is our first time so should be fun.

Be safe and well Friends.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> They are!  And even better face to face.
> 
> If you can, make the meets at the Lodge (or Epcot O/L Wine Event, too).  DW and I have had a wonderful time in meeting many of you and putting a face on those we interact with most days.  Put aside your fears of meeting people from the "Internet".
> 
> Groupies are the best - really!



I second that!!

I was the same way at our first DIS meet, but I found out quickly that many folks felt the same as us, and in the end, we are all just people, but with one common love, Disney.  For us groupies, we have 3 things in common, Disney, DVC and groupies!!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> They are!  And even better face to face.
> 
> If you can, make the meets at the Lodge (or Epcot O/L Wine Event, too).  DW and I have had a wonderful time in meeting many of you and putting a face on those we interact with most days.  Put aside your fears of meeting people from the "Internet".
> 
> Groupies are the best - really!



Not a O/L owner, but I have met John.  He is a nice guy.
Hmmmm, I think I might make the meet at the lodge.



eliza61 said:


> That's my New Years resolution for 2011!!  Get to a December meet.
> 
> I'm off to play in Canada, today.  Heading out to Niagara Falls.  This is our first time so should be fun.
> 
> Be safe and well Friends.



Yay!!  Eliza in Dec!!!  Let us know when you are going, we need to meet!!!

I love Niagara Falls.  I keep trying to get Mr Muush there, but so far no-go.
Have a wonderful time!


----------



## stopher1

Hello friends.  So I have just a quick update on my FIL.  After more tests, the biopsy that they did over the weekend ended up being done improperly so it had to be redone.  SO... we are now waiting for the results once more.  

Yesterday the docs did a Kyphoplasty (a procedure where they go in and inject medical cement to restore or repair the damaged vertebrae). From what my wife tells me from her conversation last night with her dad, his pain went from about a 9.5 to about a 5. From the conversation with her brother, he said the one vertebrae hadn't just been fractured, but shattered. They showed BIL the pictures, and it was pretty much gone.  As he said, "the two squashed marshmallow shapes on either side were normal, the one in the middle looked more like a pile of dust".  It wasn't just fractured, it had shattered.  

They did get FIL up on his feet last night with a walker for some preliminary PT. He took 2 steps and then had to sit down again. They praised him for those steps, but to my brother in law verbalized some concern. They were going to be trying again today. That's all I know for now.  At this point, though it can still change, DW is looking to fly out early next week to spend time with him.


----------



## horselover

Hello groupies I'm back!   You have been a very chatty group while I've been gone.     

Stopher -  prayers going up for your FIL & your DW's family.  

JT - so glad to hear you SIL & the baby are doing well.  That's wonderful news.  

So we had a good trip.  We had mixed feelings about AKV Kidani.  It has a lot of positives but definitely some negatives.  On the plus side the rooms are gorgeous.  Disney did everything right there.  For details on a scale of 1-10 Kidani definitely gets a 10.  The tile, carvings in the furniture, the sheers with Lion King characters on them, just perfect.  Loved the extra bathroom for the boys & oh that master bathroom!          I wanted to pick it up & move it to my house.   We had a standard view so not much to note there.  We had a view of the parking lot & the shuffleboard court area.   I can't get over the size of the balconies there.  They're huge!   The room was spotless & was ready when we arrived at 11:30.  We only used the bus once to Epcot.  We waited less than 10 min. & it was waiting for us when we left Epcot so no complaints there.

On the negative side those hallways are ridiculous.   So much worse than BWV IMHO.   The pool is way too small for the size of the resort & it's in the parking lot basically.         No counter service.  A huge negative.  They should have at  the very least a grill at the pool like they do at BCV.  Very limited options at the pool area.    Bell services was not the best on transfer day.  We called down, no answer & then were put on hold for a bit.  I told DH to hang up & try again.  Same thing.  He was on hold for 10 min. with no answer.  I finally called the front desk (even though I knew I wouldn't actually get the front desk).   They put me on hold too!   The CM came back & said she'd take care of it.  Waited, waited, waited & we were trying to make rope drop at MK.   No one came.  After 45 min.  I sent DH down to get the cart himself.  When he got down there the CM said he was just on his way up.  We waited another 15 min. after that for him to show up.      I've never experienced that kind of wait for bell services before & it was on a Mon.  It's not like it was a busy Sat. or Sun.   Once they finally picked everything up the transfer over to SSR went fine.

Major complaint about AKV is no quiet pool.  We get that the savannah takes up a lot of room, but what we have discovered about our family is we are quiet pool people.  We don't need all the bells & whistles & crowds of the main feature pool.   But I have to hand it to DH.  He has proved himself to be a true groupie!   While we were having dinner at the Poly DS10 & I were trying to figure out when we could go to the Lodge for a visit.  DH said we should just go there & use the quiet pool.    So that's what we did on Sat. afternoon.          It was so nice.   We had lunch at the Roarin' Fork & hung out in our "secret" spot in the main lobby.   It was great.

Moved to SSR on Mon.   Lots of problems with the room there.  I really wanted to like that resort but I really didn't.  The rugs were dingy, dead bugs in the hallways, broken drawer on the TV armoire, the mattress really needed to be replaced (higher in the middle than the sides), drawer in the master bathroom was so dirty I didn't even want to put my things in it & the pull out couch wasn't made up.  I get the no housekeeping thing & I'm fine with that, but I don't want to make my own bed when I'm on vacation.  If there's 4 people in the room they should know you'll be using the pullout & that bed should be ready to use.  Then to top it off when we headed out on Tue. for the day I threw in a load of towels & whites so we'd have clean ones when we got back.  Got back & they were still wet.  Ran it again & still wet.  The dryer didn't work!              So now we have wet towels & no way to take showers.  Back down to the lobby for the 2nd time with complaints.   They assure me they'll send more towels & get maintenance there.   I had another load of laundry I wanted to get done before we left on Wed.   They did come with the towels, but we waited 2 hrs. & maintenance never showed up.  We left the dryer open so we'd know if they'd come while we were gone for the night at MK.   When we got back the pullout had been made up.  Not sure why since I had obviously had to make it up myself the night before.  The dryer door was closed but we don't know if the maid did that or if maintenance finally came.   It was 11:30 by the time we got back & I wasn't about to do laundry then.  So not the best experience at SSR.  It's last on my list of DVCs at this point.  I wouldn't stay there again unless I had no other option.

The summer nightastic fireworks were awesome!  Got to see parts of the Electric parade but not all of it.  It was really good.  Hopefully DS12 & I will be able to catch the whole thing when we go in Oct.  It was really hot but manageable if you drank lots of water & got inside a lot.  The crowds were pretty big but as long as you got there early & used FPs it was ok.  

We ended our trip yesterday with a leisurely breakfast at our favorite restaurant Kona Cafe & then hung out in the lobby of the Lodge until we had to go to the airport around 12:30.  Not a bad way to end the trip.     

*Eliza* & anyone else that's interested we did eat lunch at Via Napoli.  It's very nice on the inside, open kitchen with brick ovens.  There's a little explanation on the menu of how they bring in the well water from Naples to make the pizza.  Having been to Italy & eaten many pizzas over there I can tell you that it is very authentic.  Nice thin crust & mozzarella is made in house & was so fresh & delicious.  The only negative is DS10 could not get gluten free pizza there.  The only option they could offer him was GF pasta.  He was very annoyed & swore to never go back!         I felt bad for him because the rest of us were eating pizza & that's what he really wanted.     DS12 & I will go back on our own when we're there in Oct.    I would definitely give it a thumbs up!    

So DH & I have decided from now on we don't want to stay anywhere else but the Lodge & BCV.    Definitely 1 & 2 in our book.     I hope my waitlist comes through for a few nights in Oct.

I'll post a couple pics later.  Nothing you haven't seen before but any Lodge pic is a good pic!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> They are!  And even better face to face.
> 
> If you can, make the meets at the Lodge (or Epcot O/L Wine Event, too).  DW and I have had a wonderful time in meeting many of you and putting a face on those we interact with most days.  Put aside your fears of meeting people from the "Internet".
> 
> Groupies are the best - really!



I agree!  I really enjoyed being able to meet up with Stopher in June and I hope to be able to meet other groupies in the future!



horselover said:


> So we had a good trip.  We had mixed feelings about AKV Kidani.  It has a lot of positives but definitely some negatives.  On the plus side the rooms are gorgeous.  Disney did everything right there.  For details on a scale of 1-10 Kidani definitely gets a 10.  The tile, carvings in the furniture, the sheers with Lion King characters on them, just perfect.  Loved the extra bathroom for the boys & oh that master bathroom!          I wanted to pick it up & move it to my house.



Oh I know how you feel about that room!  I loved it!  And I too would have loved to have taken the bathroom home with me!  Sorry for the problems you had espcially at SSR.  I have never stayed there.
Glad you enjoyed the fireworks.  My DH really regrets now that he didn't go to see them when we were there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Horselover - * so sorry your SSR experience was so disappointing. Indeed, every resort has rooms ready for refurb. Sounds like that was the case  in your tale of woes. Our first stay at VWL was in a room at the end of the hall that was made from leftover space!  It was the smallest room on property we have ever had; and we had four adults in the room. But the Lodge called to us and the rest is history!

We have had such great luck at SSR and do enjoy the resort, although we have noticed a few worn carpets and AC that needed a little attention.  We point out the conditions at the front desk that we feel needs reported and head to the rocking chairs (both at SSR & VWL)!


----------



## DaveH

horselover I am sorry for your experience at SSR. I have found it hit and miss also. As an owner at SSR, please send an email to members satisfaction team with the details. I have had bad and wonderful experiences at SSR with the management and the rooms. I am glad you had a good trip overall.

BYW we have 98 days until we arrive at WDW and 100 days until the cruises.


----------



## horselover

DaveH said:


> horselover I am sorry for your experience at SSR. I have found it hit and miss also. *As an owner at SSR, please send an email to members satisfaction team with the details*. I have had bad and wonderful experiences at SSR with the management and the rooms. I am glad you had a good trip overall.
> 
> BYW we have 98 days until we arrive at WDW and 100 days until the cruises.



I sent them an email last night & asked for someone to call me to discuss it.

Yeah for your countdowns!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

That's funny! After our AKV stay and BLT visit my DH only wants to stay at BWV and VWL! (He will try a stay at BCV though).



horselover said:


> Hello groupies I'm back!   You have been a very chatty group while I've been gone.
> 
> Stopher -  prayers going up for your FIL & your DW's family.
> 
> JT - so glad to hear you SIL & the baby are doing well.  That's wonderful news.
> 
> So we had a good trip.  We had mixed feelings about AKV Kidani.  It has a lot of positives but definitely some negatives.  On the plus side the rooms are gorgeous.  Disney did everything right there.  For details on a scale of 1-10 Kidani definitely gets a 10.  The tile, carvings in the furniture, the sheers with Lion King characters on them, just perfect.  Loved the extra bathroom for the boys & oh that master bathroom!          I wanted to pick it up & move it to my house.   We had a standard view so not much to note there.  We had a view of the parking lot & the shuffleboard court area.   I can't get over the size of the balconies there.  They're huge!   The room was spotless & was ready when we arrived at 11:30.  We only used the bus once to Epcot.  We waited less than 10 min. & it was waiting for us when we left Epcot so no complaints there.
> 
> On the negative side those hallways are ridiculous.   So much worse than BWV IMHO.   The pool is way too small for the size of the resort & it's in the parking lot basically.         No counter service.  A huge negative.  They should have at  the very least a grill at the pool like they do at BCV.  Very limited options at the pool area.    Bell services was not the best on transfer day.  We called down, no answer & then were put on hold for a bit.  I told DH to hang up & try again.  Same thing.  He was on hold for 10 min. with no answer.  I finally called the front desk (even though I knew I wouldn't actually get the front desk).   They put me on hold too!   The CM came back & said she'd take care of it.  Waited, waited, waited & we were trying to make rope drop at MK.   No one came.  After 45 min.  I sent DH down to get the cart himself.  When he got down there the CM said he was just on his way up.  We waited another 15 min. after that for him to show up.      I've never experienced that kind of wait for bell services before & it was on a Mon.  It's not like it was a busy Sat. or Sun.   Once they finally picked everything up the transfer over to SSR went fine.
> 
> Major complaint about AKV is no quiet pool.  We get that the savannah takes up a lot of room, but what we have discovered about our family is we are quiet pool people.  We don't need all the bells & whistles & crowds of the main feature pool.   But I have to hand it to DH.  He has proved himself to be a true groupie!   While we were having dinner at the Poly DS10 & I were trying to figure out when we could go to the Lodge for a visit.  DH said we should just go there & use the quiet pool.    So that's what we did on Sat. afternoon.          It was so nice.   We had lunch at the Roarin' Fork & hung out in our "secret" spot in the main lobby.   It was great.
> 
> Moved to SSR on Mon.   Lots of problems with the room there.  I really wanted to like that resort but I really didn't.  The rugs were dingy, dead bugs in the hallways, broken drawer on the TV armoire, the mattress really needed to be replaced (higher in the middle than the sides), drawer in the master bathroom was so dirty I didn't even want to put my things in it & the pull out couch wasn't made up.  I get the no housekeeping thing & I'm fine with that, but I don't want to make my own bed when I'm on vacation.  If there's 4 people in the room they should know you'll be using the pullout & that bed should be ready to use.  Then to top it off when we headed out on Tue. for the day I threw in a load of towels & whites so we'd have clean ones when we got back.  Got back & they were still wet.  Ran it again & still wet.  The dryer didn't work!              So now we have wet towels & no way to take showers.  Back down to the lobby for the 2nd time with complaints.   They assure me they'll send more towels & get maintenance there.   I had another load of laundry I wanted to get done before we left on Wed.   They did come with the towels, but we waited 2 hrs. & maintenance never showed up.  We left the dryer open so we'd know if they'd come while we were gone for the night at MK.   When we got back the pullout had been made up.  Not sure why since I had obviously had to make it up myself the night before.  The dryer door was closed but we don't know if the maid did that or if maintenance finally came.   It was 11:30 by the time we got back & I wasn't about to do laundry then.  So not the best experience at SSR.  It's last on my list of DVCs at this point.  I wouldn't stay there again unless I had no other option.
> 
> The summer nightastic fireworks were awesome!  Got to see parts of the Electric parade but not all of it.  It was really good.  Hopefully DS12 & I will be able to catch the whole thing when we go in Oct.  It was really hot but manageable if you drank lots of water & got inside a lot.  The crowds were pretty big but as long as you got there early & used FPs it was ok.
> 
> We ended our trip yesterday with a leisurely breakfast at our favorite restaurant Kona Cafe & then hung out in the lobby of the Lodge until we had to go to the airport around 12:30.  Not a bad way to end the trip.
> 
> *Eliza* & anyone else that's interested we did eat lunch at Via Napoli.  It's very nice on the inside, open kitchen with brick ovens.  There's a little explanation on the menu of how they bring in the well water from Naples to make the pizza.  Having been to Italy & eaten many pizzas over there I can tell you that it is very authentic.  Nice thin crust & mozzarella is made in house & was so fresh & delicious.  The only negative is DS10 could not get gluten free pizza there.  The only option they could offer him was GF pasta.  He was very annoyed & swore to never go back!         I felt bad for him because the rest of us were eating pizza & that's what he really wanted.     DS12 & I will go back on our own when we're there in Oct.    I would definitely give it a thumbs up!
> 
> So DH & I have decided from now on we don't want to stay anywhere else but the Lodge & BCV.    Definitely 1 & 2 in our book.     I hope my waitlist comes through for a few nights in Oct.
> 
> I'll post a couple pics later.  Nothing you haven't seen before but any Lodge pic is a good pic!


----------



## blossomz

Well, I'm finally returning to our beloved Lodge.  My friend that is going with me in the WDW radio cruise in Feb agreed to spend a couple of days at the Loge after the cruise.  She hasn't been to Disney in many years and has never been to the Lodge!  So now it's a land Sea adventure!  Cantbelieve they approved my leave for a whole week at school!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

Called MS yesterday to book BWV(our 2nd fav)and was able to buy one pt.for $15 to save us from borrowing.  It was great because we are able use our pts to the max this way without borrowing into next year.  Excited to be staying at BW again.  No worries, VWL will always hold the #1 spot in our hearts, but BW has an appeal all its own.


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> Well, I'm finally returning to our beloved Lodge.  My friend that is going with me in the WDW radio cruise in Feb agreed to spend a couple of days at the Loge after the cruise.  She hasn't been to Disney in many years and has never been to the Lodge!  So now it's a land Sea adventure!  Cantbelieve they approved my leave for a whole week at school!



Nice!  Congrats on getting to go home!    



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Called MS yesterday to book BWV(our 2nd fav)and was able to buy one pt.for $15 to save us from borrowing.  It was great because we are able use our pts to the max this way without borrowing into next year.  Excited to be staying at BW again.  No worries, VWL will always hold the #1 spot in our hearts, but BW has an appeal all its own.




JT - when are you going to be at BWV?  

As promised here's a couple of Lodge pics.  As I said I didn't take too many & it's nothing you haven't seen before but any pic is a good pic.


In all my trips to the Lodge this is the 1st time I have pulled over to take these pics.  









DS12 chillin' in our "secret" spot





I just love this fireplace screen





A couple random pics













Have a good weekend groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover

We will be at BWV, Mar. 20-25 but Im sure we will add on some days leading up to it at another resort

Love your pics of the Lodge, never get tired of seeing them


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks for the pics, horselover!

I love the lodge.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks for the pics HL.  What a cute son!


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies!   

Just back from the Mexico trip.  I'll catch up on the thread tomorrow.  But first.....



wildernessDad said:


> I love the lodge.




....yep, that's why we're all here!


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome back Granny!  I'm sure you're glad to be back home safe and sound. Looking forward to hearing all about it. 

Thanks horselover for the pictures. I never grow tired of seeing pictures of the Lodge or it's beautiful surroundings.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Horselover *- Thanks for the pictures; and, WOW, do we see a wonderful family resemblance here with DS12?    Cool!

There are so many secret spots at The Lodge; a few that come to mind NEVER have anybody using them.  It just makes one love The Lodge even more!


----------



## jimmytammy

With things being so tough around here lately, thought a fun thing to do would be to share our earliest memories of Disney.

I remember watching the Wonderful World of Color on NBC sunday nights when I was a kid.  I didnt realize at the time it was re-runs so I thought Uncle Walt was still talking to me.  This was late 60s, early 70s.  Davy Crockett made for a little boys world of play all that more vast.

In the early 70s, I remember going to see Song of the South with a school group.  We learned songs from the movie days before we went and and sang during the movie.  This has been an all time fav since.

I remember when WDW opened and they advertised it on the NBC show.  I wanted to go so bad! I had this popup book that had ghosts from the HM popout at you, 20000 leagues ride, Jungle Cruise and several others.  I wore that book out!  Then my sis got to go with her HS band, when it was still just the MK, and she told me all about the ghosts and pirates and such, a school boys fantasies come to life.

And briefly remember them playing reruns of the original Mickey Mouse Club on our local TV channel.

So what memories can yall share?


----------



## wildernessDad

Okay, it's time to break out the dancing suits!

             

105 days until the lodge envelops me with its woodsy-ness!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> With things being so tough around here lately, thought a fun thing to do would be to share our earliest memories of Disney.



To preface this, I was born the same year that Disneyland opened.  So my earliest memories of Disney go back some.

I remember watching the Mickey Mouse Club and the Spin & Marty episodes.  My guess is that some of what I was watching were re-runs, but I distinctly remember feeling a connection to "Cubby" since I was very small growing up.

I was also addicted to Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color on Sunday nights.  I loved listening to Walt as he talked about what we would be seeing in a fun way.  And I remember when he would talk about new things going on at Disneyland.  

And the Disney movies were definitely a part of my childhood.  Off the top of my head, these movies were big hits for me:


Flubber (three versions?)
Love Bug
Shaggy Dog
Absent Minded Professor
Mary Poppins



And of course, the ultimate tear jerker "Old Yeller".  

Throw in Daniel Boone and Davy Crockett and I have so many memories of Disney as a child.  I'm quite sure that is a big part of my attachment to WDW.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> With things being so tough around here lately, thought a fun thing to do would be to share our earliest memories of Disney.
> 
> I remember watching the Wonderful World of Color on NBC sunday nights when I was a kid.  I didnt realize at the time it was re-runs so I thought Uncle Walt was still talking to me.  This was late 60s, early 70s.  Davy Crockett made for a little boys world of play all that more vast.
> 
> In the early 70s, I remember going to see Song of the South with a school group.  We learned songs from the movie days before we went and and sang during the movie.  This has been an all time fav since.
> 
> I remember when WDW opened and they advertised it on the NBC show.  I wanted to go so bad! I had this popup book that had ghosts from the HM popout at you, 20000 leagues ride, Jungle Cruise and several others.  I wore that book out!  Then my sis got to go with her HS band, when it was still just the MK, and she told me all about the ghosts and pirates and such, a school boys fantasies come to life.
> 
> And briefly remember them playing reruns of the original Mickey Mouse Club on our local TV channel.
> 
> So what memories can yall share?



Ahhh.  Fond memories.

I loved Walt Disney.  And I thought he was talking to ME!  He talked to you too Jimmy??

I remember all the wonderful shows on Sunday night.  My favorite was The Prince and the Pauper.  I recently got to see it again and it was just as good!  And Hayley Mills.  Pollyanna and The Parent Trap.  What wonderful movies that man gave to us!

I was older than most for my first visit to WDW.  It was in 1979 and I was 25 years old!  Yet, still childlike in my love for the Magic Kingdom.  And today it is still my favorite park.  Probably one of the reasons that our beloved Lodge appealed to us so much.  I LOVE driving to the Lodge and following the signs that say Magic Kingdom Resorts!

And for the record, Cubby was my favorite Mouseketeer!

Thanks WD, for the countdown!


----------



## Muushka

*The Cubby Connection!!!*

Granny, we posted at the exact same time (well, you might have been 1 second ahead of me).  
I knew we had something other than the lodge in common!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> *The Cubby Connection!!!*
> 
> Granny, we posted at the exact same time (well, you might have been 1 second ahead of me).
> I knew we had something other than the lodge in common!!



There you have it....great minds think alike! 

And my first trip to Disneyland was in 1979 with a friend of mine.  Don't remember much about that for some reason.  And then DL again with my daughters in 1995.  My first Walt Disney World trip was in 1998 with my wife and daughters.


----------



## Muushka

First trip 1979!!!  Oh my gosh.  You are scaring me Granny!!


----------



## wildernessDad

In my very early childhood, my mother would take me to Disney movies.  Remember, there were no VCRs and no videos in the day.  Disney use to re-release their movies once about every 7 years if I recall correctly.  I remember seeing Cinderella and got the LP record.  I loved the music.

Later, I remember the Mickey Mouse Club.  I used to love the opening sequence and wondered what would befall Donald that week.  I loved the Spin and Marty series, especially the one with the hidden treasure.  You may know which one I mean.  I loved the Davy Crockett series as well and had a Davy Crockett lamp, which I needed to be on in order to sleep.

If I remember correctly, it was the year that WDW opened that our family took a vacation to Tampa, Fl.  I had my license and offered to drive my two cousins over to WDW to check it out.  To my surprise, neither wanted to go!  So, I asked for permission to use my Father's car and drove over myself.  It was so cool!  This place has a monorail and a building with a hole in it that the monorail goes through!  And then I stepped into Main Street.  That was it.  I was completely hooked right there.

Later, my future wife and I visited WDW.  Now she's my wife of nearly 34 years.  But who's counting?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh good idea JT!
My earliest Disney memory is from when I was 3 and the first album I ever got was the soundtrack from Mary Poppins.  I just loved the song Spoonful of Sugar!  In fact for my birthday in January my DH just got me tickets to see Mary Poppins when it comes to Omaha!!!!!!! I know I will cry when they sing Spoonful Of Sugar!
Another fun one is that in the 70's my Dad got a camera and projector for his birthday I think.  So we got some movies to play on the projector.  One of the movies was Swiss Family Robinson.  We had so much fun watching the movie and when it got to the part when they release those logs we would always watch it in reverse and then forward, and then in reverse.  Funny how something so silly is a memory I would think of so many years later.


----------



## franandaj

I have a few memories, and I'm not sure which came first, but all took place in California after we moved from Boston.  

1) Watching the Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday nights on our black and white TV.  I didn't know that Walt had died, but it did seem like he was talking just to me.  

2) Going to see the Aristocats with my best friend, and we sang "Thomas O-Malley, the Al-ley Cat" over and over, much to our parents chagrin.  

3) This was the kicker...my new friends in California asked me how many times I'd been to Disneyland.  "Disneyland? What's that?"  They told me all about the Matterhorn, Pirates of the Caribbean, and all kinds of other exiting things.  I didn't let up on my parents until they finally took me some 4 years later!


----------



## Muushka

> 3) This was the kicker...my new friends in California asked me how many times I'd been to Disneyland. "Disneyland? What's that?" They told me all about the Matterhorn, Pirates of the Caribbean, and all kinds of other exiting things. I didn't let up on my parents until they finally took me some 4 years later!



I can imagine any one of us nagging and begging for 4 years!


----------



## Granny

franandaj said:


> 1) Watching the Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday nights on our black and white TV.  I didn't know that Walt had died, but it did seem like he was talking just to me.



That reminds me that we also had only a B&W television set too.  I guess the irony of "the world is a carousel of color" didn't really register on me.


----------



## DiznyDi

Anybody out there remember Toby Tyler? ..... the little boy that ran off to join the circus? One of my favorite movies!   Also enjoyed 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea.
Great fun, JT!

Hey wildernessDad, we're into double digits, but who's counting?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Double Digits!?!  Woo who!!  

Let's start packing!  (Did we ever unpack?)


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Double Digits!?!  Woo who!!
> 
> Let's start packing!  (Did we ever unpack?)


----------



## Dizny Dad

Yes I certainly remember Toby Tyler, Parent Trap, 20,00 Leagues Under The Sea. Flubber, Cubby, Annette, and all of the rest.  But I want to share an early memory from this old guy of his first close encounter of the Disney kind:

In ~1966 I was visiting Disneyland with my parents.  We had just left the Magic Shop on Main Street USA (which I miss, by the way), and we were making our way into the Kingdom.  Just off of the main walkway closer to the castle (memory fails me here; I just cant remember EXACTLY where), some type of small fountain began to raise out of the ground to reveal a small round stage!  As the stage arose from the ground, the music was rolling out.  It was Paul Revere and the Raiders!  I was 12 years old, looking to be a cool teen, and suddenly hooked on rock bands!  I knew my friends would never believe it.  My brother (an older 15) and I stood right in front of this little stage and enjoyed the concert until our parents decided that it was time to move on and let someone else stand at the railing.  I have been damaged ever since.


----------



## jimmytammy

Keep em coming!!

Something that Granny mentioned reminded me how much I enjoyed(and still do) watching Absent Minded Prof.  My DS still cracks up watching it.

Though WDW began existing when I was 7, it wasnt until I was 35 before making that 1st trip. For so long I wanted to go.  But then the teen yrs. set in, and the dream died with it. DW likes to remind me that she suggested WDW as a honeymoon, but the costs at the time were prohibitive to a soon to be young married couple.  Glad my 35 yrs brought me back to my senses.

But once that 1st trip was made, I became a WDW fiend.


----------



## wildernessDad

Am I a pest or a bug to people here?  Well, if not, then look at this!

            

104 days to go!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Yes I certainly remember Toby Tyler, Parent Trap, 20,00 Leagues Under The Sea. “Flubber”, Cubby, Annette, and all of the rest.  But I want to share an early memory from this old guy of his first close encounter of the Disney kind:
> 
> In ~1966 I was visiting Disneyland with my parents.  We had just left the Magic Shop on Main Street USA (which I miss, by the way), and we were making our way into the Kingdom.  Just off of the main walkway closer to the castle (memory fails me here; I just can’t remember EXACTLY where), *some type of small fountain began to raise out of the ground to reveal a small round stage!  As the stage arose from the ground, the music was rolling out.  It was Paul Revere and the Raiders!*  I was 12 years old, looking to be a cool teen, and suddenly hooked on rock bands!  I knew my friends would never believe it.  My brother (an older 15) and I stood right in front of this little stage and enjoyed the concert until our parents decided that it was time to move on and let someone else stand at the railing.  I have been damaged ever since.



How cool is that!  I really liked that group.  Paul was so handsome .

I loved the young actor who was Jimmy Bean (your Toby Tyler) in Pollyanna!  
Remember how he got adopted by the old coot who turned out to be a nice old man?

Here is is IMDB profile and that boy (Kevin A. Corcoran) and he has been busy throughout the years.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002019/.  He has appeared on many recent TV shows, who knew!

My other favorite "World of Color" (yeah, not in my house, sometimes we didn't even have a TV!) 
movie was Thomasina, of course.


----------



## Inkmahm

What a great idea!  I was born in 1958 and heard about how my parents drove to California on their honeymoon in 1955 but didn't stop at the newly opened Disneyland as they didn't have time.  That is probably my earliest memory, my parents talking about it.  We visited my great aunt and uncle most Sundays when I was a kid so I remember "Uncle Albert hamburgers" made in the fireplace and then watching Disney on TV.  I've always loved Tinkerbell and her magic little wand.

Mary Poppins was the first movie I ever saw in a theater.  My grandparents took me and I remember it well.

My first trip to Disneyland was in 1973 as part of a study group trip sponsored by the Kohl family foundation.  I loved it!  My first trip that I ever planned solo on a plane was to WDW at Christmas in 1975 on my first college break. I went with my best friend from high school. She was 18 and I was 17.  The travel agent put us on a tour group that turned out to be a tour of teachers!  That was fine with us as we were good kids anyway.  I started to do Spring breaks to Florida after that and always included WDW in them.  Our biggest treat was staying one night of our spring break in the garden wing at the Contemporary for the outrageous cost of $90 back in 1979.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> My other favorite "World of Color" (yeah, not in my house, sometimes we didn't even have a TV!)
> movie was Thomasina, of course.



I've been waiting for you to nominate "That Darned Cat" as one of the all time greats!     Actually, anything with Hayley Mills was a big hit with me! 



Inkmahm said:


> Our biggest treat was staying one night of our spring break in the garden wing at the Contemporary for the outrageous cost of $90 back in 1979.



Wow, that actually was pretty steep 30 years ago.  I guess you couldn't find any codes on the internet?  Oh yeah, Al hadn't invented that yet.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> I've been waiting for you to nominate "That Darned Cat" as one of the all time greats!     Actually, anything with Hayley Mills was a big hit with me!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that actually was pretty steep 30 years ago.  I guess you couldn't find any codes on the internet?  Oh yeah, Al hadn't invented that yet.



Believe it or not, I didn't like that movie!  Old Hayley, nah.  And the Darned Cat was kind of weird!

Thomasina was perfect (for me anyway).  I was that little girl!  And I loved the actors in it.

But thank you for thinking of me and my love for cats!


----------



## Granny

Off topic, but just wanted to say that our recent trip to Mexico with the family was very nice.  No laptops or cell phones and the television was hardly turned on at all.  Lots of lazing around, bike riding and even kayaking in the ocean.  Overall a very nice family trip as my two daughters head back to college this week.

Here was our view from our room each day.  It's not Bay Lake, but it was pretty sweet:


----------



## Muushka

Oh Granny, it is just beautiful.  What a view!


----------



## AnnaS

Granny said:


> Off topic, but just wanted to say that our recent trip to Mexico with the family was very nice.  No laptops or cell phones and the television was hardly turned on at all.  Lots of lazing around, bike riding and even kayaking in the ocean.  Overall a very nice family trip as my two daughters head back to college this week.
> 
> Here was our view from our room each day.  It's not Bay Lake, but it was pretty sweet:



It looks beautiful.  Would love some details.  Name, where in Mexico, hotel/timeshare, etc.  Perhaps in the community board if not appropriate here.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AnnaS said:


> It looks beautiful.  Would love some details.  Name, where in Mexico, hotel/timeshare, etc.  Perhaps in the community board if not appropriate here.  Thank you so much.



Details . . . Details . . . .


----------



## Granny

AnnaS said:


> It looks beautiful.  Would love some details.  Name, where in Mexico, hotel/timeshare, etc.  Perhaps in the community board if not appropriate here.  Thank you so much.



We stray off topic now and again, but we'll get back to the Lodge before long.  It just pulls us, you know. 

We stayed at Sandos Playacar Beach Resort near Playa del Carmen.  It's in the Riviera Maya area of the Mexican east coast about 45 minute shuttle ride south of Cancun.  Cozemel island is right across and we could see several buildings on that island from our beach.  It is an all-inclusive resort and was beautifully landscaped and well tended.  Four buffet restaurants and five a la carte restaurants plus a beach bar/hamburger stand.  We went for a higher end room (hence the view) since I'm not a huge beach/pool fan and my wife thought I'd enjoy the trip more if I at least had a good view from the air conditioned room.    Actually, I did spend a fair amount of time at the pool reading under a palm leaf cabana or walking the beach.  

It was a great trip, but I am still wanting to get back to WDW and visit our beloved Lodge.  I wonder how many days that will be?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> I can imagine any one of us nagging and begging for 4 years!


I do that now just to be able to go at least once every couple of years!



DiznyDi said:


> Anybody out there remember Toby Tyler? ..... the little boy that ran off to join the circus? One of my favorite movies!   Also enjoyed 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea.
> Great fun, JT!


Love Toby Tyler!!!  I still watch that when it is on!  Thanks for the info Muushka.  Glad to see he is still in the business.



Dizny Dad said:


> Yes I certainly remember Toby Tyler, Parent Trap, 20,00 Leagues Under The Sea. Flubber, Cubby, Annette, and all of the rest.  But I want to share an early memory from this old guy of his first close encounter of the Disney kind:
> 
> In ~1966 I was visiting Disneyland with my parents.  We had just left the Magic Shop on Main Street USA (which I miss, by the way), and we were making our way into the Kingdom.  Just off of the main walkway closer to the castle (memory fails me here; I just cant remember EXACTLY where), some type of small fountain began to raise out of the ground to reveal a small round stage!  As the stage arose from the ground, the music was rolling out.  It was Paul Revere and the Raiders!  I was 12 years old, looking to be a cool teen, and suddenly hooked on rock bands!  I knew my friends would never believe it.  My brother (an older 15) and I stood right in front of this little stage and enjoyed the concert until our parents decided that it was time to move on and let someone else stand at the railing.  I have been damaged ever since.


 
Oh My!  I am sooooo jealous!!!  My very first crush was on Mark Lindsay!


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> My first trip to Disneyland was in 1973.



LOL,  Inkmahm, my first trip to Disneyland was also in 1973.  I was a girl scout and my troop did a few fundraisers to go.  Unfortunately it was my first introduction into a life of crime. 
A rumor went around claiming the Jackson five were staying in the hotel we were at so Donna Armado, Elanda Walcott and myself went door to door ringing bells trying to find them.  I can't figure it out but some guest got upset  go figure.
Needless to say hotel security came to our troop leader to suggest strongly we lock ourselves in the room for the rest of our stay.  My pop who chaperoned vowed to never travel with me again.



Just back from a great trip to Niagara falls.  To say they are gorgeous is an understatement.  The falls are actually 2 distict set of waterfalls.  One called the American falls, the other called "Horse shoe falls or Canadian falls"






American Falls














The Canadian falls.


The Canadian falls are the bigger falls but that causes alot of "mist" to collect at the bottom, which can obscure the view.  The American falls are more picturesque IMO.

What is astonishing is how close you are to them.  There is literally nothing separating you from the falls except one little measly stone fence.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

How fun to hear about everyone's early Disney memories.  I can't say exactly when mine began but it was early.  I was born the year that Walt Disney passed away but I didn't realize that I was seeing him in reruns on the Wonderful World of Color (actually in color thanks to my Grandpa being a GE dealer!! ).  

Growing up though I think I loved all things Disney and remember lots of the movies and TV shows.  Pollyanna, The Parent Trap, Bambi (watched it sitting on the floor of the theatre b/c it was all sold out), The Mickey Mouse Club with the original cast (in reruns of course), Spin and Marty, That Darn Cat, Swamp Fox, Swiss Family Robinson, Big Red, 20,000 Leagues, The Love Bug, Zorro etc, etc.  Dean Jones, Fred McMurray, Kevin Corcoran, Fess Parker, Tommy Kirk, Hayley Mills etc, etc.

The greatest luck of all was that my Aunt and Uncle had moved from MN/Iowa to Long Beach, CA!  That meant my first visit to DL was when I was approx 3 1/2 and it hasn't stopped since.  






Don't you love the shoes on the pig?!?!    This picture was taken just before I learned that pigs don't like their noses to be squeezed.    Those pigs could be very scary and mean when provoked.  Just look at the way he was already eyeing me preparing to scare the wits out of me.  I'm still scarred to this day!  

At year or two later I learned to drive at DL.






And got to hang out with my Daddy.






And though I wasn't completely certain I decided I could get close to a character as long as it wasn't a pig!  






As far back as I remember Disney has been a part of my life - and a good one at that!


----------



## Muushka

Awwww Kathy, those pictures are precious.  

Thanks, JT, for this stroll down memory lane.

On a personal note, I got a call from my friend today who lost her husband and is on the cruise. 
They are having a wonderful time.
She is loving having a butler!  And I love that she and her daughter are having a good time, finally.

We just need to keep our fingers crossed that hurricane Danielle does not interfere in any way!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat

Thanks for sharing those pics.  What great memories from everyone.


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, did you get to view the power plants at Niagara Falls?

I am fascinated with that place.  I have seen every show on Discovery and the Travel Channel on it.  I have yet to do the Maid of the Mist.


----------



## stopher1

Hello friends!  It's been a few days since I was last on here! It seems a lot longer, though.  So much going on.

But first - what fun memories you all have posted.  I am the baby of the bunch, as I was born the year before Walt Disney World opened - Disneyland was just a teenager then!  And of course growing up in Southern California my earliest Disney memories are from Disneyland.  My first times in the park were in 1971, but I really don't remember those times.  I DO remember though, enjoying the MSEP, sitting high atop my dad's shoulders in the summer of '74 before it went on hiatus for the "America on Parade" bicentennial parade that ran through '76 (with those awful over-sized dolls on both coasts).   I didn't get to first experience WDW until I was 21.  But there's been no looking back ever since.  I have so many fond memories of years and years of going to Walt's wonderful playground.  I'll post some old pics soon myself.

Welcome back *Granny* - looks like it was a nice relaxing trip!  

And *eliza* - those are some nice shots of the Falls!  I love it there. 

I spent the past weekend at a Scouting training course for adult leaders - Wood Badge.  This was weekend 1 of 2 (the next one is in a month) - in the woods, far from any internet connections and poor cell phone service.  It was awesome.  Very busy, intense kind of training - full, long days, sleep quite elusive - but I had a blast.  And it helped to refresh me to come back home and deal with the family stuff going on and better support my wife as well.  Her dad does indeed have cancer.  He has a form of lung cancer.  He is within the approximate 10% of lifelong non-smokers that have it and the docs, while unsure, are estimating it's been there growing for the past 2-3 years.  It's affecting his lungs, liver and kidneys, as well as numerous ones around his hip, pelvis and back.  The docs are saying without chemo he probably has about 4-6 months.  With it he might have 1-3 years.  But they don't yet know if he will be able to do the chemo, because the tests for his strain of the cancer he has aren't back in yet.  One strain responds to chemo, one doesn't.  So my DW will be on a plane 2 weeks from tomorrow heading west to spend a couple of weeks with him, I made the reservations Friday right after she got the diagnosis report.  She didn't want to disappoint our DD and ask me to postpone our Daddy Daughter Adventure - so we'll actually pass in the airport as we land at 1 on the 8th coming back from FL, and she'll take off at 3:30 heading west.  At least DD will be able to hug mommy before being separated for a couple of weeks.      Sigh.  

Lots going on, that's for sure.  Thanks for the pics of the Lodge and all of the fun memories... it does help lighten things up.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Awwww Kathy, those pictures are precious.
> 
> Thanks, JT, for this stroll down memory lane.
> 
> On a personal note, I got a call from my friend today who lost her husband and is on the cruise.
> They are having a wonderful time.
> She is loving having a butler!  And I love that she and her daughter are having a good time, finally.
> 
> We just need to keep our fingers crossed that hurricane Danielle does not interfere in any way!



Thanks Muushka!   I just love the ones with my Dad and I.   There are next to none with Mom and I - guess who was always taking the pictures?!?!  

I'm glad your friend is enjoying her cruise.  A butler sounds  like a dream!  I've missed the news recently and didn't know there was a storm going on but hope it misses them.



jimmytammy said:


> Kat
> 
> Thanks for sharing those pics.  What great memories from everyone.



And thanks JT for the idea - I enjoyed looking back thru pictures today and recalling my Disney background. 



stopher1 said:


> Lots going on, that's for sure.  Thanks for the pics of the Lodge and all of the fun memories... it does help lighten things up.



Enjoyed hearing some of your memories stopher and am looking forward to the pictures.   I'm glad to hear you had an enjoyable weekend to get you revived for the family crisis you have going on.  Continued prayers for your FIL, your wife and your entire family.  

Granny and Eliza - those are great vacation photos.  I want to go visit both of those places now! 


And now - one more Disney movie I thought of and can't believe I missed.  The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes!!!!  Kurt Russell.  Sigh.  My first crush


----------



## jimmytammy

I agree with Kat, I want to go to Mexico and the Falls too.  Man, what great shots!

Stopher, I am so sorry that you folks are going through all this stuff.  Will continue praying.


----------



## Muushka

Stopher, I am so sorry about your father-in-law's diagnosis.  
I pray that the Lord will guide you and the doctors in what course to take.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> At year or two later I learned to drive at DL.



Love the pics Kat, especially this one.   I have the same pic of me & my Dad from my 1st trip in 1975.   Brings back wonderful memories.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And now - one more Disney movie I thought of and can't believe I missed.  The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes!!!!  Kurt Russell.  Sigh.  My first crush



*I must have missed that one!  LOL*



stopher1 said:


> Hello friends!  It's been a few days since I was last on here! It seems a lot longer, though.  So much going on.
> 
> And it helped to refresh me to come back home and deal with the family stuff going on and better support my wife as well.  Her dad does indeed have cancer.  He has a form of lung cancer.  He is within the approximate 10% of lifelong non-smokers that have it and the docs, while unsure, are estimating it's been there growing for the past 2-3 years.  It's affecting his lungs, liver and kidneys, as well as numerous ones around his hip, pelvis and back.  The docs are saying without chemo he probably has about 4-6 months.  With it he might have 1-3 years.  But they don't yet know if he will be able to do the chemo, because the tests for his strain of the cancer he has aren't back in yet.  One strain responds to chemo, one doesn't.  So my DW will be on a plane 2 weeks from tomorrow heading west to spend a couple of weeks with him, I made the reservations Friday right after she got the diagnosis report.  She didn't want to disappoint our DD and ask me to postpone our Daddy Daughter Adventure - so we'll actually pass in the airport as we land at 1 on the 8th coming back from FL, and she'll take off at 3:30 heading west.  At least DD will be able to hug mommy before being separated for a couple of weeks.      Sigh.
> 
> Lots going on, that's for sure.  Thanks for the pics of the Lodge and all of the fun memories*... it does help lighten things up.*



Absolutely no thanks necessary.  We're are more than glad to do it and gladder still that it makes you smile.  Please give your wife all our love and support.  encourage her to take care of herself and enjoy your daddy adventure.  

If you think about it Stopher, you guys right now, kind of represent what life is all about.  You are spending time with your daughter, making memories and bonding, giving your daughter the one thing she will need to sustain her, unconditional love.    Your wife is begining to mourn the man who did the same with her.   and at the bottom of it all there is simply the love we exchanged with each other.  That's what we leave our kids, that's what we remember.


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher1, sorry to hear about your wife's Dad.  My wife's Dad passed away a few months ago.  He use to come over every Saturday for crepes, which I cook and serve.  He was my buddy and I miss him very much.


----------



## horselover

Stopher - I'm so sorry your received such bad news about your FIL.   Continued good thoughts & prayers being sent your family's way.


----------



## Nicoal13

Stopher - prayers for your FIL. 

Loving all the Disney memories. I first went in 1996 when I was 17 on a school trip. We performed in the afternoon parade for Magic Music Days at MK. I did grow up watching all things Disney and after my first visit I was hooked.  I'll have to search for some pictures sometime. I believe they are packed away since we are supposed to be moving soon.

Last I posted we had an offer on our home and had found a new home. But about a week and a half ago, the offer on our house fell through because the buyer was fired from his job.  He has since gotten a new job but it's commission based and the mortgage lender won't give him a loan without 6-12 months of pay history. So now we wait and hope for another buyer and hope that the house we want is not sold to someone else. We had packed a lot and now actually need to unpack some things in order to get by.  Bummer


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Stopher - prayers for your FIL.
> 
> Loving all the Disney memories. I first went in 1996 when I was 17 on a school trip. We performed in the afternoon parade for Magic Music Days at MK. I did grow up watching all things Disney and after my first visit I was hooked.  I'll have to search for some pictures sometime. I believe they are packed away since we are supposed to be moving soon.
> 
> Last I posted we had an offer on our home and had found a new home. But about a week and a half ago, the offer on our house fell through because the buyer was fired from his job.  He has since gotten a new job but it's commission based and the mortgage lender won't give him a loan without 6-12 months of pay history. So now we wait and hope for another buyer and hope that the house we want is not sold to someone else. We had packed a lot and now actually need to unpack some things in order to get by.  Bummer



I am so sorry your buyer won't be able to buy your house.  You have a great attitude.  I hope your wait is a very short one.


----------



## Nicoal13

Muushka said:


> I am so sorry your buyer won't be able to buy your house.  You have a great attitude.  I hope your wait is a very short one.



Thanks! My attitude wasn't so great for the first few days after we got the news. I'm coping now. It's not the end of the world, but we really were looking forward to moving into our new house.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Thanks! My attitude wasn't so great for the first few days after we got the news. I'm coping now. It's not the end of the world, but we really were looking forward to moving into our new house.



Like I said, you have a great attitude.  Keep it up!  Let us hear the good news when your house can be marked SOLD!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> On a personal note, I got a call from my friend today who lost her husband and is on the cruise.
> They are having a wonderful time.
> She is loving having a butler!  And I love that she and her daughter are having a good time, finally.
> 
> We just need to keep our fingers crossed that hurricane Danielle does not interfere in any way!



Glad to hear this Muushka!  Fingers are crossed!



Nicoal13 said:


> Last I posted we had an offer on our home and had found a new home. But about a week and a half ago, the offer on our house fell through because the buyer was fired from his job.  He has since gotten a new job but it's commission based and the mortgage lender won't give him a loan without 6-12 months of pay history. So now we wait and hope for another buyer and hope that the house we want is not sold to someone else. We had packed a lot and now actually need to unpack some things in order to get by.  Bummer



Sorry about that.  I hope you  find another buyer soon.


Eliza - Thanks for the pictures.  It looks beautiful!

Stopher - So sorry about your FIL.  My prayers are with you all.

Kathy - Love those pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

Stopher, 
So sorry to hear about your diagnoses.  We went through 5-6 years of parental illnesses and mishaps with my DP. My parents are just about to enter their 70's so we're hoping for a few more years until we're back in that situation.  I know how it feels to have aging and ill parents.  Best wishes that everything goes as best as possible, it's always difficult as they get older.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, I got it!  Called right at 7 am today, my time, and was put on hold for about 40 minutes as it turned out.

But at the end of it all, I booked Le Cellier for the Candlelight Dinner Package on December 8.  Jodi, here we come!  (hopefully, she'll still be the narrator).


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Groupies--I am missing y'all terribly!  Just saying a quick hello.  Wedding was great! So much fun and they were a beautiful couple!  Oshkosh EAA Air Venture was amazingly wonderful (my first time to go with DH). Came back to football practice, then school starts early for our little school.  Immediately became busy with volunteer stuff at school.  We are trying to win a Kohl's contest that awards the top 20 schools with $500,000 each.  We only have 275 students so it has been a challenge to have a chance.  We're staying around #8 but it is taking lots of work & prayer every day to be out getting votes.  When the contest ends Sept. 3 I hope to be back regular on the DIS.  Missing everyone and I hate not knowing what is going on with you all.  I don't even know how many days until my December cruise.  That's insane!  Hugs to everybody.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Well, I got it!  Called right at 7 am today, my time, and was put on hold for about 40 minutes as it turned out.
> 
> But at the end of it all, I booked Le Cellier for the Candlelight Dinner Package on December 8.  Jodi, here we come!  (hopefully, she'll still be the narrator).



Congrats WD!   Sounds wonderful!    



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Groupies--I am missing y'all terribly!  Just saying a quick hello.  Wedding was great! So much fun and they were a beautiful couple!  Oshkosh EAA Air Venture was amazingly wonderful (my first time to go with DH). Came back to football practice, then school starts early for our little school.  Immediately became busy with volunteer stuff at school.  We are trying to win a Kohl's contest that awards the top 20 schools with $500,000 each.  We only have 275 students so it has been a challenge to have a chance.  We're staying around #8 but it is taking lots of work & prayer every day to be out getting votes.  When the contest ends Sept. 3 I hope to be back regular on the DIS.  Missing everyone and I hate not knowing what is going on with you all.  I don't even know how many days until my December cruise.  That's insane!  Hugs to everybody.



Dory!  Welcome back.  So glad to hear the wedding went well.  Good luck with the Kohl's contest.  I hope your school wins.   Good to have you back.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Just back from a great trip to Niagara falls.  To say they are gorgeous is an understatement.  The falls are actually 2 distict set of waterfalls.  One called the American falls, the other called "Horse shoe falls or Canadian falls"
> 
> The Canadian falls are the bigger falls but that causes alot of "mist" to collect at the bottom, which can obscure the view.  The American falls are more picturesque IMO.
> 
> What is astonishing is how close you are to them.  There is literally nothing separating you from the falls except one little measly stone fence.



Eliza...thanks for sharing the great photos and information.   Those falls are really magnificent, aren't they?  I went to them one time, with my sister.  Lots of jokes about that through the years since Niagara Falls used to be such a hot honeymoon spot and I went there with my sister!  



stopher1 said:


> Her dad does indeed have cancer.  He has a form of lung cancer.



Prayers out to you and your family at this very challenging time.  



Nicoal13 said:


> Last I posted we had an offer on our home and had found a new home. But about a week and a half ago, the offer on our house fell through because the buyer was fired from his job.



So sorry to hear this but hang in there.  In parts of the country the housing market is getting better and I hope your house sells soon.  



wildernessDad said:


> Well, I got it!  Called right at 7 am today, my time, and was put on hold for about 40 minutes as it turned out.
> 
> But at the end of it all, I booked Le Cellier for the Candlelight Dinner Package on December 8.  Jodi, here we come!  (hopefully, she'll still be the narrator).



I was on hold about 35 minutes today and Le Cellier was completely gone for the two days I was looking at.  So I ended up with Chefs de France on December 2.  Narrator is TBD, but we know it will be great regardless of who narrates.  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Groupies--I am missing y'all terribly!  Just saying a quick hello.  Wedding was great! So much fun and they were a beautiful couple!



So glad to hear that the wedding went so well.  Sounds like a very nice time.


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Stopher - So sorry about your FIL.  My prayers are with you all.



Thank you! 



franandaj said:


> Stopher,
> So sorry to hear about your diagnoses.  We went through 5-6 years of parental illnesses and mishaps with my DP. My parents are just about to enter their 70's so we're hoping for a few more years until we're back in that situation.  I know how it feels to have aging and ill parents.  Best wishes that everything goes as best as possible, it's always difficult as they get older.



Thanks!  He is slowing getting a bit more encouraged and is slowly starting to change his attitude, which is so important in these situations.  



Granny said:


> Prayers out to you and your family at this very challenging time.



Thanks!




KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Groupies--I am missing y'all terribly!  Just saying a quick hello.  Wedding was great! So much fun and they were a beautiful couple!  Oshkosh EAA Air Venture was amazingly wonderful (my first time to go with DH). Came back to football practice, then school starts early for our little school.  Immediately became busy with volunteer stuff at school.  We are trying to win a Kohl's contest that awards the top 20 schools with $500,000 each.  We only have 275 students so it has been a challenge to have a chance.  We're staying around #8 but it is taking lots of work & prayer every day to be out getting votes.  When the contest ends Sept. 3 I hope to be back regular on the DIS.  Missing everyone and I hate not knowing what is going on with you all.  I don't even know how many days until my December cruise.  That's insane!  Hugs to everybody.



Good luck Dory!  I hope your school is the winner.




Granny said:


> I was on hold about 35 minutes today and Le Cellier was completely gone for the two days I was looking at.  So I ended up with Chefs de France on December 2.  Narrator is TBD, but we know it will be great regardless of who narrates.





wildernessDad said:


> Well, I got it!  Called right at 7 am today, my time, and was put on hold for about 40 minutes as it turned out.
> 
> But at the end of it all, I booked Le Cellier for the Candlelight Dinner Package on December 8.  Jodi, here we come!  (hopefully, she'll still be the narrator).



Wow, lucky you WD.  I was trying and trying and trying starting in the car on the way to the office at 7:10.  42 attempts before hitting the office.  Then 2 more hours of attempts before finally getting through at about 9:45...(thank goodness for the redial button!) ... only to hear "the approximate wait time is 35 minutes."  Ugh.  But I got it.  Show 2 on 12/7.  Jodi for me too!  But as much as I love Le Cellier, I was in the mood for chinese food (hopefully I will be again on the 7th).  So I went Nine Dragons myself.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> I was on hold about 35 minutes today and Le Cellier was completely gone for the two days I was looking at.  So I ended up with Chefs de France on December 2.  Narrator is TBD, but we know it will be great regardless of who narrates.



Chefs was our second choice as well!  Great minds think alike.  Sorry you didn't get Le Cellier, but Chefs is nothing to snoot about.


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher1 said:


> Wow, lucky you WD.  I was trying and trying and trying starting in the car on the way to the office at 7:10.  42 attempts before hitting the office.  Then 2 more hours of attempts before finally getting through at about 9:45...(thank goodness for the redial button!) ... only to hear "the approximate wait time is 35 minutes."  Ugh.  But I got it.  Show 2 on 12/7.  Jodi for me too!  But as much as I love Le Cellier, I was in the mood for chinese food (hopefully I will be again on the 7th).  So I went Nine Dragons myself.



Your persistence paid off!  Good snag!


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Enjoyed hearing some of your memories stopher and am looking forward to the pictures.   I'm glad to hear you had an enjoyable weekend to get you revived for the family crisis you have going on.  Continued prayers for your FIL, your wife and your entire family.



Thank you on both counts.  



jimmytammy said:


> Stopher, I am so sorry that you folks are going through all this stuff.  Will continue praying.



Thanks.  Now that the airline reservation is all set, my mind is eased a bit.  And he is so excited that his daughter is coming out to spend time with him.  So his spirits are up a bit right now.  



Muushka said:


> Stopher, I am so sorry about your father-in-law's diagnosis.   I pray that the Lord will guide you and the doctors in what course to take.



Thanks Barb.  It's certainly no fun.  But we are praying and waiting to see how each day works out.  Each day has enough worry in it, so we're not getting too worked up about the future at this point.  



eliza61 said:


> *I must have missed that one!  LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely no thanks necessary.  We're are more than glad to do it and gladder still that it makes you smile.  Please give your wife all our love and support.  encourage her to take care of herself and enjoy your daddy adventure.
> 
> If you think about it Stopher, you guys right now, kind of represent what life is all about.  You are spending time with your daughter, making memories and bonding, giving your daughter the one thing she will need to sustain her, unconditional love.    Your wife is begining to mourn the man who did the same with her.   and at the bottom of it all there is simply the love we exchanged with each other.  That's what we leave our kids, that's what we remember.



Thanks eliza.  You are absolutely correct.  Which is why both my wife and I agreed that we should not postpone the Daddy daughter time.  My DD's excitement level is just building by the day.  We've had a countdown on the wipe-off board in our kitchen since about 65 days prior.  We hit 10 today.  She knows that she can pull out her suitcase and start "packing" when we hit 7 days (which to her means her stuffed friends, and oh yeah, maybe a couple of clothing items).  And I can't wait myself.  I've done this now with both of my boys when they were about her age, and it's clearly her turn.  The really neat part though, is that both of them, separately (and without their knowing I was within earshot), have told her that she will have such a blast with Daddy.  That really makes me feel good.  Knowing that they have good memories and are hoping the same thing for her.  



wildernessDad said:


> stopher1, sorry to hear about your wife's Dad.  My wife's Dad passed away a few months ago.  He use to come over every Saturday for crepes, which I cook and serve.  He was my buddy and I miss him very much.



Thanks.  He and I haven't been buddies like you've described about your FIL, but throughout our years togethe we've got a nice relationship and done some nice things together.  He's a special guy.  




horselover said:


> Stopher - I'm so sorry your received such bad news about your FIL.   Continued good thoughts & prayers being sent your family's way.



Thanks so much.  



Nicoal13 said:


> Stopher - prayers for your FIL.
> 
> Last I posted we had an offer on our home and had found a new home. But about a week and a half ago, the offer on our house fell through because the buyer was fired from his job.  He has since gotten a new job but it's commission based and the mortgage lender won't give him a loan without 6-12 months of pay history. So now we wait and hope for another buyer and hope that the house we want is not sold to someone else. We had packed a lot and now actually need to unpack some things in order to get by.  Bummer



Thanks so much. 

I'm sorry about your house situation.  Hopefully it will work out for the better soon.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Chefs was our second choice as well!  Great minds think alike.  Sorry you didn't get Le Cellier, but Chefs is nothing to snoot about.



Glad to hear that...we've never dined at CdF before.  Looking forward to a new adventure.


----------



## blossomz

I just loved reading about everyone's Disney memories!  I loved That Darn Cat!  course it was a Siamese!  I also loved watching "uncle Walt" on Sunday nights.  I was also a huge Mickey Mouse Club fan!  

Those Niagra Falls photos are great Eliza!  Loved your girl scout story!

Stopher, not an easy time but know that the groupies will be there for you.

Congrats on snagging Le Cellier WD!

Hi Dory!

Nicoal hang in there...


----------



## DiznyDi

We were successful in our attempt to book the Candlelight Processional; Dec. 7 with a late lunch at the Biergarten. DD and DSIL will be joining us. I didn't try until this evening and only waited about 2 minutes.

Dory, you won't believe this.... today while driving home from our daughters in PA, I was thinking about you and wondered how the wedding went! Hmm...  
Nice to have you back even if briefly. Best of luck to you and all working on the Kohl's contest. I hope you're successful!

Continued prayers Stopher during this difficult and uncertain time. May the strength and peace of the Holy Spirit be with you as your family faces the challenges that await them.

Thanks Eliza for the Niagara Falls photos. It's probably been a decade + since we were last there. Simply magnificent!

Thanks Muush, for the update on your friends. Nice to know they're having a good time and enjoying themselves.

 Nicoal13.  This economy is difficult at many levels and particularly in the housing market. Here's hoping the perfect family finds your home and makes it their own and that you in turn can move into your new home!  that it happens sooner rather than later.


----------



## wildernessDad

Trivia Questions:  Who is Bruce Broughton and why do we care?


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Trivia Questions:  Who is Bruce Broughton and why do we care?



I know the answer but I had to cheat to get it.

But it is a great question!

PS You Groupies are so great, all the support for my friends.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Trivia Questions:  Who is Bruce Broughton and why do we care?



Love that guy!!!   

(But had to look up who he was.  )


----------



## helloirishkitty

Hi everyone! I am definitely a VWL groupie, and we just placed an offer on a 150pt contract @ 79/pt, so lets hope we pass ROFR! I'm still going to be groupie even if we don't though


----------



## wildernessDad

helloirishkitty said:


> Hi everyone! I am definitely a VWL groupie, and we just placed an offer on a 150pt contract @ 79/pt, so lets hope we pass ROFR! I'm still going to be groupie even if we don't though



You definitely are!  Grab a moose siggie and sit a spell.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

helloirishkitty said:


> Hi everyone! I am definitely a VWL groupie, and we just placed an offer on a 150pt contract @ 79/pt, so lets hope we pass ROFR! I'm still going to be groupie even if we don't though



Good luck with your contract and welcome to the Groupies!


----------



## helloirishkitty

wildernessDad said:


> You definitely are!  Grab a moose siggie and sit a spell.






KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good luck with your contract and welcome to the Groupies!



thanks for the warm welcomes!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Best wishes!



helloirishkitty said:


> Hi everyone! I am definitely a VWL groupie, and we just placed an offer on a 150pt contract @ 79/pt, so lets hope we pass ROFR! I'm still going to be groupie even if we don't though


----------



## DiznyDi

helloirishkitty said:


> Hi everyone! I am definitely a VWL groupie, and we just placed an offer on a 150pt contract @ 79/pt, so lets hope we pass ROFR! I'm still going to be groupie even if we don't though



helloirishkitty. Nice to have you here. Hope your process goes swiftly and you're  a VWL owner soon!   Lots of moosedust coming your way!


----------



## horselover

helloirishkitty said:


> Hi everyone! I am definitely a VWL groupie, and we just placed an offer on a 150pt contract @ 79/pt, so lets hope we pass ROFR! I'm still going to be groupie even if we don't though



Welcome to the groupies!  Good luck with your contract.  I'd be very surprised if you didn't pass.    Here's some moose dust for you!


----------



## wildernessDad

wildernessDad said:


> Trivia Questions:  Who is Bruce Broughton and why do we care?



Take a listen to his Ellen's Energy Adventure music.

http://www.magicsparks.com/epcot/futureworld/Ellen's Energy Adventure.mp3

Edited to note: The server may be down at times.


----------



## blossomz

Whoa....welcome Irish kitty!


----------



## Granny

Welcome IrishKitty!    Good luck on passing ROFR and becoming a VWL owner! 


WDad...I cheated too but I'll toss out there that Bruce Broughton wrote the music for Silverado, the theme of which can be heard throughout the WL/VWL grounds as part of the music played there.  Love that song!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> helloirishkitty. Nice to have you here. Hope your process goes swiftly and you're  a VWL owner soon!   Lots of moosedust coming your way!



Moosedust !?!  Gee whiz what that brings to mind . . . .


----------



## wildernessDad

Sing it with me!
99 bottles of bee...
Wait, that's not it!
Hmm...
Oh yes!
99 days until I step into the lodge!!!  Double digits!!!!!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Sing it with me!
> 99 bottles of bee...
> Wait, that's not it!
> Hmm...
> Oh yes!
> 99 days until I step into the lodge!!!  Double digits!!!!!



You're so funny WD.    Congrats on making it to double digits!   

38 days for us until MNSSHP & F&W and hopefully getting to meet up with Kat4Disney!           Seems like we were just there.  Oh wait we were just there!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Page 2 !?!

I am always hoping that we are all just busy having a great time at home when I find us on page 2 . . . . . . Horselover was last in on sunday morning at 10:09 AM.  The rest of us were dreaming and planning our trips . . .I hope.

Let's get going here!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

I was out of town in Atlanta at a couple Braves games this weekend.  Had a blast!  

Welcome to the groupies, helloirishkitty!!
Hope you get that VWL contract...MooseDust blowing your way that it happens soon!!


----------



## Muushka

Glad you had fun at the game, JT.  Baseball, right?  Is that the little round ball that you use a bat with?
Just kidding, I am not that bad (but close)!   I have a friend that loves to see the Braves play and goes to games whenever possible.

IrishKitty!  Where in the world did you get your name?  Love it!  I hope your contract comes through quickly!  
And did we mention that the Moose Siggy is up for the stealing? He would look mighty cute...oops....er...handsome on you!


----------



## Muushka

And now....live from the Groupie Press Room......big announcement, birthday announcement!!

*Tomorrow, give it up for DODIE!!!  And yell :

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY DODIE!!!*

I just love birthdays!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Here we go . . . . . .

Happy Birthday Dodie!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just got an email from my cousin that  her teenage daughter - my god daughter - decided she'd rather go shopping at the Mall of America instead of coming down to FL in Oct for F&W and Halloween.  Where have we gone wrong?    My cousin is not quite convinced she really is her daughter.  I'm afraid this is the girl that when her mom and dad took her to WDW when she was turning 5 later told her mom that she had a better time at Chucky Cheese with her big brother.  

At least my nephew is properly trained and within 1 second of offering him the room he accepted.


----------



## Nicoal13

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just got an email from my cousin that  her teenage daughter - my god daughter - decided she'd rather go shopping at the Mall of America instead of coming down to FL in Oct for F&W and Halloween.  Where have we gone wrong?    My cousin is not quite convinced she really is her daughter.  I'm afraid this is the girl that when her mom and dad took her to WDW when she was turning 5 later told her mom that she had a better time at Chucky Cheese with her big brother.
> 
> At least my nephew is properly trained and within 1 second of offering him the room he accepted.



Silly girl! I would take a Disney trip over MOA any day!

Thanks for all the well wishes with our house situation. We had a showing tonight that went well and tomorrow is an open house for other realtors to hopefully generate some more interest.

Welcome Irishkitty!

Happy Birthday Dodie!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Kat4.  That is one strange child.  I would happily go in her place .

Nicoal, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## DaveH

Happy birthday Dodie!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nicoal13 said:


> Silly girl! I would take a Disney trip over MOA any day!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes with our house situation. We had a showing tonight that went well and tomorrow is an open house for other realtors to hopefully generate some more interest.



It is a little crazy and not the choice I would have made - even at her age.

Good luck to you on the open house and hopefuly that or the showing will get you a new offer!  



Muushka said:


> Oh Kat4.  That is one strange child.  I would happily go in her place .



I know!  She looks pretty normal though.     We'd love to have you along and then we both could have drinks with Horselover!   
I don't know if you could handle my nephews mess though.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just got an email from my cousin that  her teenage daughter . . . .  decided . . . . . . . . . . .At least my nephew is properly trained . . . . .



What I see here is the natural order of things: ladies making unexplainable decisions at an early age, and gentlemen taking on training early.

Oh, yes dear; I'll get off of the computer and start working . . . . sorry . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just got an email from my cousin that  her teenage daughter - my god daughter - decided she'd rather go shopping at the Mall of America instead of coming down to FL in Oct for F&W and Halloween.  Where have we gone wrong?    My cousin is not quite convinced she really is her daughter.  I'm afraid this is the girl that when her mom and dad took her to WDW when she was turning 5 later told her mom that she had a better time at Chucky Cheese with her big brother.
> 
> At least my nephew is properly trained and within 1 second of offering him the room he accepted.



What is wrong with that girl?

She must have a shopping bug gene or something


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy birthday, Dodie!!


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday Dodie!


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Happy Birthday Dodie!



Ditto!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just got an email from my cousin that  her teenage daughter - my god daughter - decided she'd rather go shopping at the Mall of America instead of coming down to FL in Oct for F&W and Halloween.  Where have we gone wrong?    My cousin is not quite convinced she really is her daughter.  I'm afraid this is the girl that when her mom and dad took her to WDW when she was turning 5 later told her mom that she had a better time at Chucky Cheese with her big brother.
> 
> At least my nephew is properly trained and within 1 second of offering him the room he accepted.



Wow.  I spent a few days at MOA on vacation back in 1992 when it opened.  Of course, I was unemployed then, too!  And my sister lived in MSP so it was a logicial vacation for us to take.    I still get there once or twice each year when I"m visiting my sister but I certainly wouldn't give up a trip to WDW in exchange for MOA.  I rarely buy a lot of stuff there anyway as it is just like most malls at home, just bigger.


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just got an email from my cousin that  her teenage daughter - my god daughter - decided she'd rather go shopping at the Mall of America instead of coming down to FL in Oct for F&W and Halloween.  Where have we gone wrong?    My cousin is not quite convinced she really is her daughter.  I'm afraid this is the girl that when her mom and dad took her to WDW when she was turning 5 later told her mom that she had a better time at Chucky Cheese with her big brother.
> 
> At least my nephew is properly trained and within 1 second of offering him the room he accepted.



She had me up until Chucky Cheese.  I gotta tell you, generally I'm slightly on the budget side of life *UNTIL* I went to Las Vegas, specifically the mall at the Venetian Resort.  I'm telling you the old guy had to tranquilize me with a dart gun ala Marlin Perkins and mutual of Omaha's wild kingdom.  I've seen it reduce the most frugal of women to tears.  


*Happy Birthday Dodie.  Have a magical day!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Birthday Dodie! 
Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Muushka

Where is the birthday girl???



*DODIE????????*

We need to make dinner arrangements!!!!


----------



## stopher1

5

Just 5 more sleeps til my DD & I hit the World for a few.  I can't wait!...I'm almost as giddy as she is right now. But I haven't packed & re-packed my bag yet as she has done...three times already.


----------



## Granny

*Dodie!!! * 


Have a great day!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> 5
> 
> Just 5 more sleeps til my DD & I hit the World for a few.  I can't wait!...I'm almost as giddy as she is right now. But I haven't packed & re-packed my bag yet as she has done...three times already.



I'm excited for you!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> She had me up until Chucky Cheese.  I gotta tell you, generally I'm slightly on the budget side of life *UNTIL* I went to Las Vegas, specifically the mall at the Venetian Resort.  I'm telling you the old guy had to tranquilize me with a dart gun ala Marlin Perkins and mutual of Omaha's wild kingdom.  I've seen it reduce the most frugal of women to tears.
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday Dodie.  Have a magical day!!*



Eliza, you crack me up!!  I can see you goin down now in that Mall, ala Marlin Perkins, course Marlin would have been back at the studio where its safe, Jim would have been doing the dirty work


----------



## eliza61

I'm now an offical student of the Restaurant school at Walnut hill College in Philadelphia PA.  I've always had this secret alter ego fantasy where I was pastery chef/bakery owner by day (and Agent 99 from Maxwell Smart by night but I can safely say that ship has sailed. ).

Anyway it's a really good school and I half applied on a lark not really expecting much to come out of it.  Classes start 9/16. so I'm excited.   It's been an easy 25 years since I graduated so this should be very, very interesting.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> I'm now an offical student of the Restaurant school at Walnut hill College in Philadelphia PA.  I've always had this secret alter ego fantasy where I was pastery chef/bakery owner by day (and Agent 99 from Maxwell Smart by night but I can safely say that ship has sailed. ).
> 
> Anyway it's a really good school and I half applied on a lark not really expecting much to come out of it.  Classes start 9/16. so I'm excited.   It's been an easy 25 years since I graduated so this should be very, very interesting.



Wow Eliza how exciting!  Good luck & keep us updated on how it's going.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> I'm now an offical student of the Restaurant school at Walnut hill College in Philadelphia PA.  I've always had this secret alter ego fantasy where I was pastery chef/bakery owner by day (and Agent 99 from Maxwell Smart by night but I can safely say that ship has sailed. ).
> 
> Anyway it's a really good school and I half applied on a lark not really expecting much to come out of it.  Classes start 9/16. so I'm excited.   It's been an easy 25 years since I graduated so this should be very, very interesting.



Back to school!!  You go girl!!!  Full time?  Wow!  Good for you.  
When we have our meet 12/2011, can we expect that you will be baking for us?

*Stopher*, how is your father-in-law doing?


----------



## Granny

Eliza...awesome news!  Way to chase your dreams!


----------



## Nicoal13

Eliza - that is great! Good luck to you!

Stopher - enjoy your trip with DD! Can't wait to see pictures.

No new offer on our house yet. The showing went well and the open house gave us good comments from the other realtors. Now we wait some more.

My DS starts 4K tomorrow. Can't believe he has to go to school already. He is excited and I'm dreading it, but excited for him at the same time.


----------



## eliza61

Thanks guys,

Muush, are you on Hurricane watch?  Jersey shore has had some rough storm surges but it should be a rather mild storm.


----------



## ransom

Congratulations, Eliza.  I'm glad you're pursuing your dreams.


----------



## twokats

Dodie

 Way to go Eliza

Hope all the groupies have a wonderful Labor Day holiday!!

We are in a down time with Mom's chemo.  She is very weak.  But we only have 3 more major treatments.  If everything stays on schedule we have six more weeks.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> I'm now an offical student of the Restaurant school at Walnut hill College in Philadelphia PA.  I've always had this secret alter ego fantasy where I was pastery chef/bakery owner by day (and Agent 99 from Maxwell Smart by night but I can safely say that ship has sailed. ).
> 
> Anyway it's a really good school and I half applied on a lark not really expecting much to come out of it.  Classes start 9/16. so I'm excited.   It's been an easy 25 years since I graduated so this should be very, very interesting.



That's awesome eliza!  Congrats on taking that step and good luck.  



Muushka said:


> *Stopher*, how is your father-in-law doing?



Hanging in there.  Each day presents its' own struggles.  DW tells me that he has lost about 35 pounds and can't keep much down.  She was talking with him last night and it was a good day.  She could actually understand him.  (His meds have made his speech somewhat slurred).  From what she said, solids are the real culprits, but he's had some success with softer stuff like smoothies and the like, but not all liquids stay down.  So she's trying to figure out some stuff to make for him when she goes west.  He's been moved out of the hospital, and is now in a convalescent home, but even that may not be where he is when she gets out there.  The talk is that they'll be sending him home and providing daily hospice type care for him there.  So DW thinks that'll be where they are when she gets there.  Not really sure though.  They still haven't provided results of the test to determine whether chemo would work or not... and we're kind of figuring they just don't want to put a lot of emphasis on that given his age and the apparently advanced stage he's in.  Similarly, the docs have started talking end of life issues with my SIL - i.e. making sure his health directives and power of attorney are in place, etc.  That was a real wake-up call for her this past weekend, even though I'd asked about it myself more than a week ago.  At that time when I had DW ask the question, she was basically rebuffed by her sister that that was something to think about in the future... apparently not.  Even DW has started seriously thinking he won't be around at Christmas when we all head out there based on the various things she hears from her sister and brother.  

So in a nutshell - similar but different.  Slipping and sliding, but not falling yet.

Thanks for asking.    I've shared with several different circles, both physical and virtual, and don't always keep track of who's heard what.  





Nicoal13 said:


> Stopher - enjoy your trip with DD! Can't wait to see pictures.



Thanks.  It should be a good time. 



eliza61 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Muush, are you on Hurricane watch?  Jersey shore has had some rough storm surges but it should be a rather mild storm.



 Hope it turns away from all of you east coast folks and only sends a trickle of what it could be.


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> We are in a down time with Mom's chemo.  She is very weak.  But we only have 3 more major treatments.  If everything stays on schedule we have six more weeks.



Continued prayers for you both twokats!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Stopher, I am sorry he is not doing well.  But as you probably already know, Hospice is wonderful.  
I hope that his days are joyful with his family.  



eliza61 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Muush, are you on Hurricane watch?  Jersey shore has had some rough storm surges but it should be a rather mild storm.



We are inland, but those hurricanes have been known to come right to us!  Best wishes for Jersey.  Hey, remember that Queen Mary 2 cruise I was dying to take?  Well it leaves from NY this Friday!  Talk about divine intervention!  I am so grateful Mr Muush didn't want to sail out of NY.  We would have had Earl with us all the way up the coast!



Nicoal13 said:


> Eliza - that is great! Good luck to you!
> 
> Stopher - enjoy your trip with DD! Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> No new offer on our house yet. The showing went well and the open house gave us good comments from the other realtors. Now we wait some more.
> 
> My DS starts 4K tomorrow. Can't believe he has to go to school already. He is excited and I'm dreading it, but excited for him at the same time.



Awww.  I am not a mom, but I can imagine that feeling.



twokats said:


> Dodie
> 
> Way to go Eliza
> 
> Hope all the groupies have a wonderful Labor Day holiday!!
> 
> We are in a down time with Mom's chemo.  She is very weak.  But we only have 3 more major treatments.  If everything stays on schedule we have six more weeks.



  Hugs for you and your mom.  I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats and Stopher

Continued prayers being lifted in you and your loved ones behalf, Gods will being asked for each situation.

Eliza
Great news!  Go at it with gusto( but remember, let someone else be the class clown, you just keep sharing those funny stories with us)


----------



## Nicoal13

Question for you VWL experts. I know this is pure speculation, but maybe some of you have experience with this. 

I'm planning an early May 2011 trip for myself, DH, DS and my parents to VWL.  I only have enough points for a one bedroom and of course we need a 2 bedroom.  So my Dad insists on paying for the extra instead of borrowing points from my next UY. 

What I'm wondering is if there is a good chance of getting 2 nights in early May for the cash discount? I'd be booking at the 7 month window. Or maybe it would be better to rent or get a transfer of points to cover those 2 nights. I want to be able to link the reservations so we don't have to switch rooms. Any thoughts?


----------



## Granny

Nicoal...I think your chances of getting a cash reservation in early May would be pretty good...that's a pretty slow time generally.

Also, I don't know how many points you would need for a 2 BR but you can "buy" up to 24 points at $15 per point.  If that would give you enough points I'd probably do that instead of a cash reservation.  

And I guess borrowing points is out of the question?  Just looking at all the angles.  Good luck.


----------



## Nicoal13

Granny said:


> Nicoal...I think your chances of getting a cash reservation in early May would be pretty good...that's a pretty slow time generally.
> 
> Also, I don't know how many points you would need for a 2 BR but you can "buy" up to 24 points at $15 per point.  If that would give you enough points I'd probably do that instead of a cash reservation.
> 
> And I guess borrowing points is out of the question?  Just looking at all the angles.  Good luck.



Yep, Dad refuses to let me borrow points and insists on paying for part of the stay. I have 201 points and need 318 for a week in a 2 bedroom. I already banked some of this years points for it. I only have a 160 point contract. So I think we will try for the cash discount for the weekend nights since those are the most points anyway.


----------



## jimmytammy

85 days to go til we are HOME!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> 85 days to go til we are HOME!!



And we're 4 days right behind you!  Though we won't be coming to our beloved home.  


1,000 posts on this thread already.  Wow!


----------



## wildernessDad

Go for it, Eliza!  It's great to try something new.


----------



## blossomz

Wow Eliza!  That is great news!  Keep moving forward!!


----------



## eliza61

I've worn glasses/contacts pretty much since high school, so generally it comes as no big shock when I go to the eye doctor and have to have my prescription tweaked or strenghten buuut....

Had the yearly eye exam last night and doctor gave me a prescription for a new contact lens from Acuvue called Acuvue Presbyopia.

Presbyopia comes from the Greek words
_Presby_ meaning OLD MAN or Elder
_opia_ meaning sightedness.

I just spent $275 bucks to be told I have old men eyes.    that's just plain wrong.


Have a great holiday guys.  Be safe.


----------



## Granny

Eliza...thanks for the Friday morning chuckle.     I'm thinking the marketing people at Acuvue need a little refresher course on product naming.


----------



## Nicoal13

LOL Eliza! Thanks for the laugh.

First day of school for DS went well yesterday. He is in 4K. He ran straight into the classroom, and didn't even say goodbye to me. I'm glad he felt comfortable and confident. But I did wish for a hug at least. Again, this was better than him crying and not wanting me to leave.

I did get a nice hug and an "I love you" when I picked him up. He really liked school. Now he gets to enjoy a 4 day weekend.

Last year, we were at WDW for the holiday, arrived on Sunday and stayed the week at BWV. Wish I was there now. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> I've worn glasses/contacts pretty much since high school, so generally it comes as no big shock when I go to the eye doctor and have to have my prescription tweaked or strenghten buuut....
> 
> Had the yearly eye exam last night and doctor gave me a prescription for a new contact lens from Acuvue called Acuvue Presbyopia.
> 
> Presbyopia comes from the Greek words
> _Presby_ meaning OLD MAN or Elder
> _opia_ meaning sightedness.
> 
> I just spent $275 bucks to be told I have old men eyes.    that's just plain wrong.
> 
> 
> Have a great holiday guys.  Be safe.



Ha!  I have had that 'old man' pres..... since I was 38!  What a killer for me that was. _ I_ had perfect, with a capital P vision for my entire life.  The nerve!  _I_ needed glasses!  Who thought of that one!!!

Speaking of eye exams, does anyone else get their eyeball picture taken?  The first time they wanted to do it, I shook my head and thought 'oh boy, another money maker for the optos'.  Come to find out that I have a couple of diseases going on that they never would have found had they not taken them.  Diseases that have a slim chance of turning into anything, but still need to be watched in case they worsen.  Ugly, informative pictures!

Nicoal, I am glad that your son is adjusting to school.  He sounds like a sweet kiddo.


----------



## eliza61

Nicoal13 said:


> First day of school for DS went well yesterday. He is in 4K. He ran straight into the classroom, and didn't even say goodbye to me. I'm glad he felt comfortable and confident. But I did wish for a hug at least. Again, this was better than him crying and not wanting me to leave.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Glad he had a great day!!



Muushka said:


> *Speaking of eye exams, does anyone else get their eyeball picture taken?*  The first time they wanted to do it, I shook my head and thought 'oh boy, another money maker for the optos'.  Come to find out that I have a couple of diseases going on that they never would have found had they not taken them.  Diseases that have a slim chance of turning into anything, but still need to be watched in case they worsen.  Ugly, informative pictures!
> 
> Nicoal, I am glad that your son is adjusting to school.  He sounds like a sweet kiddo.




Me too!!  Now I always tell folks to get the picture taken.  Evidently I have very small arteries which could put me at a higher risk for diabetes and stroke.  who knew?    Just one of those cautionary "as you get older, watch what you eat type of things" but I was amazed about what the back of the eyeballs can tell you.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Speaking of eye exams, does anyone else get their eyeball picture taken?  The first time they wanted to do it, I shook my head and thought 'oh boy, another money maker for the optos'.  Come to find out that I have a couple of diseases going on that they never would have found had they not taken them.  Diseases that have a slim chance of turning into anything, but still need to be watched in case they worsen.  Ugly, informative pictures!



Muushka, 
My eye doctor has been doing that exam on us for the last two exams and I go every other year.  He is very thorough and I now have my whole family plus Mom and my aunt and uncle going to him.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Eliza...thanks for the Friday morning chuckle.     I'm thinking the marketing people at Acuvue need a little refresher course on product naming.



Yes, perhaps they could call them deluxe studio contact lenses.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Glad he had a great day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!  Now I always tell folks to get the picture taken.  Evidently I have very small arteries which could put me at a higher risk for diabetes and stroke.  who knew?    Just one of those cautionary "as you get older, watch what you eat type of things" but I was amazed about what the back of the eyeballs can tell you.



One of my diseases makes it impossible to wear contact lenses.  I wonder if they do the pictures before fitting for contacts?

No stroke for our Eliza!!



twokats said:


> Muushka,
> My eye doctor has been doing that exam on us for the last two exams and I go every other year.  He is very thorough and I now have my whole family plus Mom and my aunt and uncle going to him.



A good eye doc is worth his weight in gold.  I had a good one last time and will always request him.

Actually any good doc is worth their weight in gold!


----------



## DaveH

For the last few years, our eye doctor was taking pics of our eyes. Apparently I have a small growth near the eye. Just there not doing anything. Still keeping all in need in our prayers. Hope everyone have a great 3 day weekend. 84 days to WDW and 86 days until B2B cruises.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> I'm now an offical student of the Restaurant school at Walnut hill College in Philadelphia PA.  I've always had this secret alter ego fantasy where I was pastery chef/bakery owner by day (and Agent 99 from Maxwell Smart by night but I can safely say that ship has sailed. ).
> 
> Anyway it's a really good school and I half applied on a lark not really expecting much to come out of it.  Classes start 9/16. so I'm excited.   It's been an easy 25 years since I graduated so this should be very, very interesting.




Congrats Eliza!!!!  That is so exciting!


twokats said:


> We are in a down time with Mom's chemo.  She is very weak.  But we only have 3 more major treatments.  If everything stays on schedule we have six more weeks.



My thoughts and prayers are with you and your mom.  


eliza61 said:


> I've worn glasses/contacts pretty much since high school, so generally it comes as no big shock when I go to the eye doctor and have to have my prescription tweaked or strenghten buuut....
> 
> Had the yearly eye exam last night and doctor gave me a prescription for a new contact lens from Acuvue called Acuvue Presbyopia.
> 
> Presbyopia comes from the Greek words
> _Presby_ meaning OLD MAN or Elder
> _opia_ meaning sightedness.
> 
> I just spent $275 bucks to be told I have old men eyes.    that's just plain wrong.
> 
> 
> Have a great holiday guys.  Be safe.



Thank you Eliza!  Now I don't feel so bad about what the hygenist (sp?) at my dentist's office told me!  We were talking about my gums receding and he said something like "we get problems like that when we get old"!    He then realized what he said and said "I should say older".  Too late!  You already said it!  Rotten kid!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Stopher - Have a great trip with your DD!!!!!!!!!!!


Beautiful day here is Iowa.  Hope everyone else is having nice weather and has a great Labor day weekend.


----------



## jimmytammy

OK, so DS and I were riding up the road earlier and listening to the Millennium Celebration CD that has Illumnations and a few other songs on it.  The old Epcot parade was on it and I remembered how I wish they still had that around.  

So with that in mind, what do miss at WDW that is gone and you wish they would bring back?  It can be a ride, attraction, food restaurant, anything!!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> OK, so DS and I were riding up the road earlier and listening to the Millennium Celebration CD that has Illumnations and a few other songs on it.  The old Epcot parade was on it and I remembered how I wish they still had that around.
> 
> So with that in mind, what do miss at WDW that is gone and you wish they would bring back?  It can be a ride, attraction, food restaurant, anything!!!



I know I was in a distinct minority, but I liked the Hunchback live musical show at MGM.  And the Legends of the Lion King at Magic Kingdom (can you tell I like the shows?   ).  Though I do like Philharmagic quite a bit. 

And I only saw pictures of it, but the way they used to light up the individual lands in EPCOT before/during Illuminations looked like it was really cool.  I had always wanted to see that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I know I was in a distinct minority, but I liked the Hunchback live musical show at MGM.  And the Legends of the Lion King at Magic Kingdom (can you tell I like the shows?   ).  Though I do like Philharmagic quite a bit.
> 
> And I only saw pictures of it, but the way they used to light up the individual lands in EPCOT before/during Illuminations looked like it was really cool.  I had always wanted to see that.



The minority just got a little more crowded Granny.  I loved the Hunchback show at MGM!  I miss Tarzan rocks at AK as well but not like Hunchback.  And I miss them having a show at the Diamond Horseshoe at MK.

For rides I miss Mr. Toad but at least can get that at DL.   And the Skyway.  

For food - the Galley Salad at Columbia Harbour House.  We used to eat there very trip b/c I just LOVED that salad.

Oops - forgot to mention that I also wish they'd bring back the Tapestry of Nations parade.  That was a great one.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> I've worn glasses/contacts pretty much since high school, so generally it comes as no big shock when I go to the eye doctor and have to have my prescription tweaked or strenghten buuut....
> 
> Had the yearly eye exam last night and doctor gave me a prescription for a new contact lens from Acuvue called Acuvue Presbyopia.
> 
> Presbyopia comes from the Greek words
> _Presby_ meaning OLD MAN or Elder
> _opia_ meaning sightedness.
> 
> I just spent $275 bucks to be told I have old men eyes.    that's just plain wrong.
> 
> Have a great holiday guys.  Be safe.



Pretty much me too - except I've worn glasses since the 4th grade.  I've tried contacts 3 different times, and just CAN'T do it!!!  Just having anything close to my eyes is way too difficult.  I cannot stand it when the eye docs have to touch or put anything in or near them.  I shudder just thinking about it sitting here now.




Muushka said:


> Speaking of eye exams, does anyone else get their eyeball picture taken?  The first time they wanted to do it, I shook my head and thought 'oh boy, another money maker for the optos'.  Come to find out that I have a couple of diseases going on that they never would have found had they not taken them.  Diseases that have a slim chance of turning into anything, but still need to be watched in case they worsen.  Ugly, informative pictures!



I've had pictures taken 3 or 4 times now.  So far there's nothing there, but it's nice to see them - strange thought I know -  but they are such fascinating parts of our bodies, especially the back part that you can't see in a mirror!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Stopher - Have a great trip with your DD!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!  I'm sooooo looking forward to being  back there.  I'm soooo looking forward to treating her to a special time.  I'm sooooo looking forward to having some fun with her.  And just letting her be "in charge" for once.  The only ground rules are the two meal reservations we have, and her BBB appointment Monday morning.  Other than that - it's pretty much what she would like to ride/see/do.  We're both pretty excited... but I guess I should get off of here and go through some stuff in my suitcase now.  She's been packed since Monday.  Me?  I just finished some laundry a hour or two ago so that I could pack.  




KAT4DISNEY said:


> And I miss them having a show at the Diamond Horseshoe at MK.
> 
> And the Skyway.



I miss both of those two myself.  I actually got to be in the audience of the final performance at the Diamond Horseshoe - so that was pretty cool.  

At DL I got to be in the final performance of _America Sings_, _Country Bear Jamboree_, ride on the final day for _Adventure Thru Inner Space _and on the final day to see CircleVision's _American Journeys _film.  That's one that I really miss.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The minority just got a little more crowded Granny.  I loved the Hunchback show at MGM!  I miss Tarzan rocks at AK as well but not like Hunchback.  And I miss them having a show at the Diamond Horseshoe at MK.



Ah, Tarzan Rocks!  Good catch, I forgot about that one.  That goes on my list too. 

And I hate to say it but I never made it to the Diamond Horseshoe show.  But I'll bet it was a good one!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> what do miss at WDW that is gone and you wish they would bring back?  It can be a ride, attraction, food restaurant, anything!!!



EMH wristbands. With the crowds, EMH is no longer any fun as everyone stays and many off-site folk attempt to (and do) get on rides. Besides, kids and I used to make a game out of seeing how many wristbands we could collect before going home. 

I also miss the way the fountain in front of Spaceship earth as you enter EPCOT looked. It used to cascade a smooth sheet of water off the edges, but they added stones to it to break it up for some reason. I would also love it if they could remove the memory monuments, they give me the creeps.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> So with that in mind, what do miss at WDW that is gone and you wish they would bring back?  It can be a ride, attraction, food restaurant, anything!!!



Horizons.  Definitely Horizons.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> OK, so DS and I were riding up the road earlier and listening to the Millennium Celebration CD that has Illumnations and a few other songs on it.  The old Epcot parade was on it and I remembered how I wish they still had that around.
> 
> So with that in mind, what do miss at WDW that is gone and you wish they would bring back?  It can be a ride, attraction, food restaurant, anything!!!



What do I miss the most?



Granny said:


> I know I was in a distinct minority, but I liked the Hunchback live musical show at MGM.  And the Legends of the Lion King at Magic Kingdom (can you tell I like the shows?   ).  Though I do like Philharmagic quite a bit.
> 
> *And I only saw pictures of it, but the way they used to light up the individual lands in EPCOT before/during Illuminations looked like it was really cool.  I had always wanted to see that.*



The bolded statement from Granny!  Who remembers when America lit up and they played Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue?  I love that music.  And I loved they way they would highlight a different country and different shows.  I wonder why they stopped doing that?  I liked it better than the earth in the not so center of the lagoon!

JT, another great question!!


----------



## blossomz

Yep, Horizons.  But also the original Figment.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> What do I miss the most?
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded statement from Granny!  Who remembers when America lit up and they played Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue?  I love that music.  And I loved they way they would highlight a different country and different shows.  I wonder why they stopped doing that?  I liked it better than the earth in the not so center of the lagoon!
> 
> JT, another great question!!



Me! Me!  I definitely miss the old Illuminations. I don't care the current version.

We're on DME headed to Kidani....


----------



## Nicoal13

I miss this strawberry cake they used to have at Kringola in Norway. So yummy and haven't seen it in a few years. 

Have to agree with the EMH wristbands as well.

Also miss the Pirate and Princess party. I went the first year when they had it in Jan/Feb with some friends and we loved it. The parade and fireworks were awesome.

I miss the old spiel on the Peoplemover. Paging Tom Morrow. 

I'm sure there are more, but I'm drawing a blank right now.


----------



## Nicoal13

stopher1 said:


> Me! Me!  I definitely miss the old Illuminations. I don't care the current version.
> 
> We're on DME headed to Kidani....



Have a great time! Kidani is awesome.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> I miss this strawberry cake they used to have at Kringola in Norway. So yummy and haven't seen it in a few years.
> 
> Have to agree with the EMH wristbands as well.
> 
> Also miss the Pirate and Princess party. I went the first year when they had it in Jan/Feb with some friends and we loved it. The parade and fireworks were awesome.
> 
> *I miss the old spiel on the Peoplemover. Paging Tom Morrow.*
> 
> I'm sure there are more, but I'm drawing a blank right now.



Last time we were there they paged Mr Tom Morrow, did they stop doing that???

Have a great time *Stopher*!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Last time we were there they paged Mr Tom Morrow, did they stop doing that???



During the refurb that included SM they changed the soundtrack.  No more Mr. Tom Morrow.    I had gotten quite fond of that spiel.  


Have fun on your trip* Stopher*!


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great time Stopher!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope everyone has a great Labor Day!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I would also love it if they could remove the memory monuments, they give me the creeps.


I agree.  I just think it takes away from seeing Spaceship Earth when you enter.



blossomz said:


> Yep, Horizons.  But also the original Figment.



Yes, Figment!!


stopher1 said:


> We're on DME headed to Kidani....






Nicoal13 said:


> I miss the old spiel on the Peoplemover. Paging Tom Morrow.



For sure!!!!  This is one of our favorite rides in MK and I wish they hadn't changed it so much.


----------



## DiznyDi

Stopher, have great fun on your trip! Make special memories that will warm your heart on a cold winters day. 

Wishing all Groupies a happy Labor Day!

I've enjoyed reading the 'I remembers' and agree with the Hunchback and especially the old Illuminations show. Would be nice to see a revival of either one or both of these.


----------



## blossomz

I actually wrote to guest communications when I got home from our trip in June because the old TTA spiel changed.  They said they received many such comments bur as yet there were no plans to bring it back.  Now they changed the name to the TTA people mover!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> OK, so DS and I were riding up the road earlier and listening to the Millennium Celebration CD that has Illumnations and a few other songs on it.  The old Epcot parade was on it and I remembered how I wish they still had that around.
> 
> So with that in mind, what do miss at WDW that is gone and you wish they would bring back?  It can be a ride, attraction, food restaurant, anything!!!




*Great question Jt!!*


stopher1 said:


> Pretty much me too - except I've worn glasses since the 4th grade.  I've tried contacts 3 different times, and just CAN'T do it!!!  Just having anything close to my eyes is way too difficult.  I cannot stand it when the eye docs have to touch or put anything in or near them.  I shudder just thinking about it sitting here now.


* It took a while for me too, I remember the eye doctor forcing me to sit at a mirror and put them in.  I had bugged him for months to try them and I think he just got tired of me changing my mind.  Now they're really comfortable.  the old ones that were glass and you had to clean and disinfect were horrible.*



Granny said:


> Ah, Tarzan Rocks!  Good catch, I forgot about that one.  That goes on my list too.



We loved Tarzan rocks!  one thing we miss is actually a place.  River country, which has a lot of rumors swirling around it lately.  Ft Wilderness was the very first place we stayed onsite and it was cool having a water park right on site.


----------



## Muushka

I loved River Country too!  Talk about theme.  The new waterparks don't compare (IMHO).


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> one thing we miss is actually a place.  River country, which has a lot of rumors swirling around it lately.



Another good catch!   River Country was the first Disney water park we experienced.  Two trips, in fact.  I agree with Muush about the theming.  Kind of a throwback to early WDW like Tom Sawyer's Island and Jungle Cruise.


Speaking of early WDW, I think I would have enjoyed the Swan Boats around the castle at MK.  Not even sure if they ever ran? 

And we missed out on 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea underwater ride.  That had to be cool though I doubt the Disney lawyers would ever let that one come back.

Speaking of which, I forgot about the Skyway.  That was only running on our first trip since it shut down in 1999.


----------



## franandaj

Granny said:


> And we missed out on 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea underwater ride.  That had to be cool though I doubt the Disney lawyers would ever let that one come back.



When the Nemo ride opened in DL, somewhere I saw a spiel with Tony Baxter who mentioned that DL kept their subs when the 20,000 Leagues ride closed, but WDW junked their subs.  He said that the biggest expense was creating the subs and converting them to electricity from gasoline.  Since DL had the subs, all that was involved was converting them.  Because WDW would have to rebuild their subs, he didn't think there was any way that a sub ride would return to WDW, so the subs were going to be unique to DL.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I miss the Magic Shop on Main St. USA.  The slight of hand tricks the sales guys offered were always splendidly done, and somehow always made you want to buy the trick they showed.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> I miss the Magic Shop on Main St. USA.  The slight of hand tricks the sales guys offered were always splendidly done, and somehow always made you want to buy the trick they showed.



I never visited the Magic Shop.  Back then I was too commando to stand still for more than 7 seconds.  
I want another chance!



franandaj said:


> When the Nemo ride opened in DL, somewhere I saw a spiel with Tony Baxter who mentioned that DL kept their subs when the 20,000 Leagues ride closed, but WDW junked their subs.  He said that the biggest expense was creating the subs and converting them to electricity from gasoline.  Since DL had the subs, all that was involved was converting them.  Because WDW would have to rebuild their subs, he didn't think there was any way that a sub ride would return to WDW, so the subs were going to be unique to DL.



Interesting trivia.  Love that trivia!

Funny, the Skyway and 20,000 Leagues touch 2 very sensitive areas with me.

20,000 Leagues   Rode it once, that was enough.  Just one word: claustrophobia 

Skyway   Rode it as many times as I could.  Appealed to the 'bird' in me!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I miss the Magic Shop on Main St. USA.  The slight of hand tricks the sales guys offered were always splendidly done, and somehow always made you want to buy the trick they showed.



Never saw the Magic Shop but that's the kind of thing I would really enjoy.  

I guess things we don't miss much are Captain EO, Alien Encounter, World of Motion and the whole Wonders of Life pavillion.   We did enjoy Cranium Command though.


----------



## wildernessDad

90 days until I step into the lodge.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . I guess things we don't miss much are Captain EO, Alien Encounter, . . . . . .



Alien Encounter - Geeze, don't get me started.  It is still there, just the marketing is different.

And Muuska, when it comes to things we haven't seen because of the attraction of something else (going commando - been there), one of the beautiful things about going so often is the ability to take a moment and experience the true depth of the Disney experience.  Have we all taken the time to see all of the FD Patches in the FD at MK?  How about the wooden leg named Smith?  

When I stop and really look at what I have passed by every trip through the Magic I am always amazed at what I have been missing; the depth at which the imagineers have gone to for the up front stuff, but more impressively for the background stuff.  Where ever you are at, stop and look closely at the titles of the books stacked on those back shelves, or the labels on the food cans; pay attention to the stuff on the walls at the train stations or exit ramps.

WOW!  (And don't we all love it!)


----------



## Muushka

> Have we all taken the time to see all of the FD Patches in the FD at MK? How about the wooden leg named Smith?



No!  I can figure out the FD Patches (will check them out next time ), but where is the leg??

Anyone else have any nuggets like these?


----------



## Inkmahm

I'll have to be the oddball in the group because I really disliked the Tarzan Rocks show and was happy to see it go when it closed.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Never saw the Magic Shop but that's the kind of thing I would really enjoy.
> 
> I guess things we don't miss much are Captain EO, Alien Encounter, World of Motion and the whole Wonders of Life pavillion.   We did enjoy Cranium Command though.



I hated Captain EO.  yuck!! 

Anybody remember Body wars?  I remember riding it but can't remember where it was located.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> I hated Captain EO.  yuck!!
> 
> Anybody remember Body wars?  I remember riding it but can't remember where it was located.



Body Wars was in that Wonders of Life pavillion I mentioned (over by Universe of Energy).  Included in there was the Making of Me or some sort of Disney birds and bees show.  

Also the Cranium Command I mentioned and the Body Wars which was very similar to the Star Tours ride.  

My guess is there were other attractions there but those are the ones I recall.


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm said:


> I'll have to be the oddball in the group because I really disliked the Tarzan Rocks show and was happy to see it go when it closed.



That doesn't make you an oddball...I knew plenty of others that didn't care for that show.  We like the music from that movie a lot so that probably helped.  Plus I think my wife liked the hunky Tarzan guys.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> I hated Captain EO.  yuck!!
> 
> Anybody remember Body wars?  I remember riding it but can't remember where it was located.



I went to see Captain EO in June at DL since, well.....I'm not real certain why.  Some sort of nostalgia thing I guess.  I wish they had taken some of the money they used to reinstall that and put it towards getting the People Mover back. 

Body Wars always made me feel like this:


----------



## franandaj

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Body Wars always made me feel like this:



Me too!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> clip....
> 
> Body Wars always made me feel like this:





franandaj said:


> Me too!



Me three! 

I think that of all the simulated rides I have been on, that one was the worse.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Muuska *- Remember the floating scene in Mary Poppins - one of the jokes told was about a man with a wooden leg named Smith.  

It landed in one of the train stations in MK!

Don't forget to take the time to read the businesses listed on the windows going down Main Street USA.  This is the Hall of Fame of Disney employees.  The business name refers in general to the work or service given for years to Walt & Crew.


----------



## MissFitt

Checking in to VWL for the first time tomorrow...so excited!


----------



## wildernessDad

MissFitt said:


> Checking in to VWL for the first time tomorrow...so excited!



Have a great time!


----------



## Granny

MissFitt said:


> Checking in to VWL for the first time tomorrow...so excited!



Sounds awesome!  Be sure to come back and let us know your impressions.  Even if they're not so favorable, we want to hear about your experience there!    Have a great trip!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> *Muuska *- Remember the floating scene in Mary Poppins - one of the jokes told was about a man with a wooden leg named Smith.
> 
> It landed in one of the train stations in MK!
> 
> Don't forget to take the time to read the businesses listed on the windows going down Main Street USA.  This is the Hall of Fame of Disney employees.  The business name refers in general to the work or service given for years to Walt & Crew.



Oooh, nope, I don't remember that scene (could be because it has been 40 years since I saw the movie, could be because I am old and just don't remember anymore!) but I want to find that leg!  Any more tips as to how to find that alleged leg?



MissFitt said:


> Checking in to VWL for the first time tomorrow...so excited!



Well, then you have stopped by the right place!  Happy times to you at VWL!

Don't hold back on the trip report or pictures.  Extra Moose points for that!


----------



## bobbiwoz

MissFitt said:


> Checking in to VWL for the first time tomorrow...so excited!



Lucky you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

MissFitt said:


> Checking in to VWL for the first time tomorrow...so excited!



And we all know why!  You WILL have a great time!


----------



## figmentfan0724

Had a great time on my Disneymoon at VWL here was my suprise when we checked in









[/IMG]


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> *Muuska *- Remember the floating scene in Mary Poppins - one of the jokes told was about a man with a wooden leg named Smith.
> 
> It landed in one of the train stations in MK!
> 
> Don't forget to take the time to read the businesses listed on the windows going down Main Street USA.  This is the Hall of Fame of Disney employees.  The business name refers in general to the work or service given for years to Walt & Crew.



There are hidden gems like these in every park.  What started out as a very nice, simple gesture tribute by Walt to his father at DL, with a window about Elias Disney, Contractor certainly became so much more on both coasts.  Window ceremonies are big things these days.  The recipient, or his/her family if no longer living, not only gets the day to day silent recognition on the upper floors of Main Street - he or she also receives an individual copy of the window to keep.

But the imagineers have taken it so much farther though as well.  There are "hidden" references to their kind throughout the parks.  All of those headstones outside the HM name various imagineers that had something to do with the creation of the attraction.  Each of the license plates on the backs of the car-tables at Sci-Fi Dine-In theatre are initials and birthdates of imagineers.  Boxes, crates, and other shipping implements on Tom Sawyer Island, near Big Thunder, even Splash Mountain have various references.  Just about anywhere you look you can find something.


----------



## stopher1

So we're back from our Daddy-Daughter Adventure!  And it was a lot of fun.    Wishing I were still there now - but alas, everything must end at some point.  Now that ticker is back up to I belive 78 days til I'm at Disneyland again... and I think 86 or 87 until I'm back in the World.  Sigh.  

I will get some pics uploaded soon.  It was a lot of fun - but it sure was interesting too.  I've now experienced all 4 of my family members on one on one trips, and let me just say there are certainly 5 very DIFFERENT touring styles or ideas running rampant in my household!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Another Body Wars blah for me too

Dad like you say, Alien Encounter is another one that was just taking up space, Stitch isnt far behind.

Like you Granny, I missed out on the Skyway.  We went late 99 1st trip and my understanding was it had recently closed due to an accident.

Eliza, though Capt. EO is probably as you state it is, I am looking forward to seeing it since MJ was such a huge part of my HS yrs.  MJ and Eddie Van Halen in Beat It still to this day make a great combo!  I saw the video on YouTube several mos. ago of EO and thought then it was a bit lame, but hoping in the 3D effect it will help to put it over the top for me.

Something else I miss is the treat in Canada...MooseEars??  Is that right?  I just remember having them one time, then poof, they are gone  If it did have something to do with Moose, I guess its understood why I miss it so much.  Seems like you could get them in different flavors, chocolate stands out in my mind for some reason...MooseAntlers??  Still   Help me out here folks or I will go


----------



## jimmytammy

MissFitt  Have a great time, know you will because you will be at the Lodge!!

Stopher and Figment,  need details, details, details!!!

Bear Claws!!!!!  Tammy figured it out, is that right?  Knew it had some Lodge theme attached


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> MissFitt  Have a great time, know you will because you will be at the Lodge!!
> 
> Stopher and Figment,  need details, details, details!!!
> 
> Bear Claws!!!!!  Tammy figured it out, is that right?  Knew it had some Lodge theme attached



I know JT!  I will get some up soon... I promise.  I'm also settling in to single parenting here for the next almost 2 weeks as my DW landed safely last night in CA.  We actually walked off of our plane, and then met up with her for about 15 minutes before she had to board her plane.  We watched her board, then went down to get our suitcases and head home.  And since we homeschool our two youngest (eldest went off to the public high school this year), I'm working from home, but also being teacher.  So it'll be a little later than sooner...  

...but I will say that we stayed at Kidani - and actually ended up in the exact studio that my folks were in in January when we had a 2 BR.  It was a crack-up.  I thought the number was right at check-in.  Then walking down the hall I thought it again... then sure enough when I fired up the computer that evening and looked at the pics - it WAS!  It was a very girly trip.  Lots of princessy stuff; lots of time on the buses; Soarin' 3x in a row (thanks to EMH morning and getting a FP right away) all with less than 10 min waits; BBB at the DTD location;  Princess Storybook Dining at Akershus;  MSEP;  hanging out in the pool at Kidani; watching Peter Pan in the room - then later meeting him in the mess they call Fantasyland (SOOOOO many construction walls everywhere);  BTMRR 3x in a row; Goofy's Barnstormer 2x in a row; Zebra Domes!; Itzakadoozies; Mickey Premium bars!; fun; laughter; snuggle time while watching the movie in the room; watching animals from the balcony; park hopping; riding Star Tours 3x on it's penultimate day before going down for the lengthy rehab & redo; giggles; tickles; memories and more galore.


----------



## eliza61

MissFitt said:


> Checking in to VWL for the first time tomorrow...so excited!




That would be today!!   Have a wonderful vacation.



figmentfan0724 said:


> Had a great time on my Disneymoon at VWL here was my suprise when we checked in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





stopher1 said:


> So we're back from our Daddy-Daughter Adventure!  And it was a lot of fun.    Wishing I were still there now - but alas, everything must end at some point.  Now that ticker is back up to I belive 78 days til I'm at Disneyland again... and I think 86 or 87 until I'm back in the World.  Sigh.
> :



Welcome back you two.  Glad you had wonderful trips.  Stoph, finally, finally we have some trips on the drawing board.  I'll pm you with the details.


Anyone have any BLT reviews?  We've narrowed down our family reunion plans.  I've taken my smart groupies advice and I'm abdicating alot of the  reservations details to a travel agent.  anyway the old guy and I are cheating, do the first 3 days with the reunion and then take our normal WL vacation the following week. 

Anyone have trouble booking BLT 7 months out.  We're looking at the last 10 days in August, which luckily is generally not a high dvc time.  
Did you like?


----------



## DaveH

Hi all.

stopher1 sounds like a great trip.

Tarzan Rocks = pain. DW and I both were checking our ears for blood. I use to go see Black Sabbath in the 70's and they were not as loud. I enjoyed Body Wars. The Skyway was fun but could get scary if there was some wind. As lame as fight to the moon and to mars were, they were much better than Stitch. Alien Encounter was OK. I loved the view at DHS without the Hat. Loved Osborne lights on the old neighborhood. Loved Super Star Television. First time there I was the guy holding the cue card for Neil Armstrong. Loved the decorations at WDW for the holidays in the 90's compared to so little now. The lighted arches in EPCOT. The original Back lot tour was so long.

Have a great day.


----------



## Granny

stopher1 said:


> ...BTMRR 3x in a row; Goofy's Barnstormer 2x in a row; Zebra Domes!; Itzakadoozies; Mickey Premium bars!; fun; laughter; snuggle time while watching the movie in the room; watching animals from the balcony; park hopping; riding Star Tours 3x on it's penultimate day before going down for the lengthy rehab & redo; giggles; tickles; memories and more galore.



*Christopher*...sounds like a wonderful trip!  Glad that it went smoothly and sounds like a lot of great memories for you and your daughter.  



eliza61 said:


> Anyone have any BLT reviews?  We've narrowed down our family reunion plans.  I've taken my smart groupies advice and I'm abdicating alot of the  reservations details to a travel agent.  anyway the old guy and I are cheating, do the first 3 days with the reunion and then take our normal WL vacation the following week.
> 
> Anyone have trouble booking BLT 7 months out.  We're looking at the last 10 days in August, which luckily is generally not a high dvc time.
> Did you like?



*Eliza*...never been to BLT but I don't think you'll have a problem booking at 7 months for late August.  Trying for an MK view?  Or the even more impressive WL view?    You've got some time to plan before calling in January.  I like your idea of heading to VWL for a week afterwards.  



DaveH said:


> Tarzan Rocks = pain. DW and I both were checking our ears for blood. I use to go see Black Sabbath in the 70's and they were not as loud. I enjoyed Body Wars. The Skyway was fun but could get scary if there was some wind. As lame as fight to the moon and to mars were, they were much better than Stitch. Alien Encounter was OK. I loved the view at DHS without the Hat. Loved Osborne lights on the old neighborhood. Loved Super Star Television. First time there I was the guy holding the cue card for Neil Armstrong. Loved the decorations at WDW for the holidays in the 90's compared to so little now. The lighted arches in EPCOT. The original Back lot tour was so long.



*Dave*...always great to hear from you.  Nice list of things you miss and don't miss.  I think I'm glad that I didn't go to WDW in the 90's for the holidays...I've heard several comments on the decoration cut backs.  Having only gone in 2006 I was quite impressed but had nothing to compare it to.  Looking forward to seeing decorations on our December trip.


----------



## stopher1

DaveH said:


> stopher1 sounds like a great trip.





DaveH said:


> *The original Back lot tour was so long.*Have a great day.



 So true, BUT, it was at least IMO, much better than the joke they call a tour today.  We went on it in January for the first time since they removed Residential Street.  The WAIT for the tour was seriously longer than the tram ride itself.  The only cool part of that tour remaining is Catastrophe Canyon.  I miss seeing the Golden Girls house.  

I DEFINITELY miss looking up Hollywood Blvd and seeing the Chinese Theatre intead of that lame hat.  I so wish it would go away again.  

I miss the antique shops in Liberty Square.  We have a wonderful old set of silver coasters from that shop from my first trip in '92.  Now it's just another Christmas shop.  Now I do love Christmas shops, but I much preferred the days of unique merchandise in unique shops around the World.  There's just way too much homogenization in the merchandise offerings.   

And I miss Superstar Television; Horizons; eating in Norway WITHOUT the princesses; the original Figment the tour buses as transportation around World Showcase; the Chef Mickey's as a restaurant at DTD - not in the Contemporary; boarding the Tram Tour over in the Animation Courtyard instead of way back at the back of Mickey Avenue; the Adventurer's Club & the rest of Pleasure Island's nightclubs; the Walt Disney Story inside the back of the Exposition Hall there on Main Street; eating at the Crystal Palace WITHOUT Pooh & Friends - it was so much better IMO as a buffeteria than a character dining location.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> Welcome back you two.  Glad you had wonderful trips.  Stoph, finally, finally we have some trips on the drawing board.  I'll pm you with the details.



  Awesome!  I'll get them posted as soon as possible after you send them.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Saw these moose less than a week ago at Glacier NP!  Went to a ranger talk on moose and was proud to raise my hand when he asked if anyone's favorite animal in the park was a MOOSE!  Yes that would be me, Bobbi,


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Bobbiwoz *- Thanks for the _moosetrerious_ photos!


----------



## Granny

Bobbi...great moose pictures.  Makes me want to do a Moose Dust Dance!


----------



## wildernessDad

Bobbi, how did those moose get out of their natural habitat - Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## wildernessDad

88 days to go.


----------



## Muushka

figmentfan0724 said:


> Had a great time on my Disneymoon at VWL here was my suprise when we checked in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Sweet!



stopher1 said:


> There are hidden gems like these in every park.  What started out as a very nice, simple gesture tribute by Walt to his father at DL, with a window about Elias Disney, Contractor certainly became so much more on both coasts.  Window ceremonies are big things these days.  The recipient, or his/her family if no longer living, not only gets the day to day silent recognition on the upper floors of Main Street - he or she also receives an individual copy of the window to keep.
> 
> But the imagineers have taken it so much farther though as well.  There are "hidden" references to their kind throughout the parks.  All of those headstones outside the HM name various imagineers that had something to do with the creation of the attraction.  Each of the license plates on the backs of the car-tables at Sci-Fi Dine-In theatre are initials and birthdates of imagineers.  Boxes, crates, and other shipping implements on Tom Sawyer Island, near Big Thunder, even Splash Mountain have various references.  Just about anywhere you look you can find something.



Lots of goodies to check out!



stopher1 said:


> I know JT!  I will get some up soon... I promise.  I'm also settling in to single parenting here for the next almost 2 weeks as my DW landed safely last night in CA.  We actually walked off of our plane, and then met up with her for about 15 minutes before she had to board her plane.  We watched her board, then went down to get our suitcases and head home.  And since we homeschool our two youngest (eldest went off to the public high school this year), I'm working from home, but also being teacher.  So it'll be a little later than sooner...
> 
> ...but I will say that we stayed at Kidani - and actually ended up in the exact studio that my folks were in in January when we had a 2 BR.  It was a crack-up.  I thought the number was right at check-in.  Then walking down the hall I thought it again... then sure enough when I fired up the computer that evening and looked at the pics - it WAS!  It was a very girly trip.  Lots of princessy stuff; lots of time on the buses; Soarin' 3x in a row (thanks to EMH morning and getting a FP right away) all with less than 10 min waits; BBB at the DTD location;  Princess Storybook Dining at Akershus;  MSEP;  hanging out in the pool at Kidani; watching Peter Pan in the room - then later meeting him in the mess they call Fantasyland (SOOOOO many construction walls everywhere);  BTMRR 3x in a row; Goofy's Barnstormer 2x in a row; Zebra Domes!; Itzakadoozies; Mickey Premium bars!; fun; laughter; snuggle time while watching the movie in the room; watching animals from the balcony; park hopping; riding Star Tours 3x on it's penultimate day before going down for the lengthy rehab & redo; giggles; tickles; memories and more galore.



I'm tired just reading all that you did!  Welcome back and by the sounds of things, a successful daddy-daughter trip!

Hi Dave!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Bobbi...great moose pictures.  Makes me want to do a Moose Dust Dance!



Me too!  Thanks Bobbi 



wildernessDad said:


> 88 days to go.



Oh good!  The count keeps getting lower and lower!

We go on our cruise 2 weeks from Sunday!


----------



## Nicoal13

I miss the residential part of the Backlot tour as well. My best friends loves the Golden Girls and was so disappointed when that was removed from the tour. She never got to see it.

Of course the Adventurer's Club!!! I only went once. Didn't know what it was about the first few trips. My friends and I had so much fun there. Really sad that is gone.

DS is loving 4K. So happy he enjoys it and is being a good boy.

Ok, gotta tidy up the house, we have a showing this evening. Wish us luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher  You take your time on that trip report, we will be here

Dave  I get a sneaky feeling there is something going on here, Black Sabbath and Osbourne Lights

I too along with others miss the residential part of Backlot.  A boy from the sticks, doesnt take much to excite him.  So seeing those houses that were used as a backdrop, man, thats exciting.  I remember one house that was used as a front for a house in Ernest P. Worrells Christmas movie, that was amazing to me.  Told you I was from the sticks!


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbi

love the Moose pics!!  Spoken by a true groupie


----------



## jimmytammy

Riding in our town this past Fri., I saw a Mickey Ice Cream Bar antennae topper with one ear missing from a bite.  Told Tammy to look, look!!!  I gotta get one of those!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just received an email to attend a screening of Secretariat!  How cool I'm thinking!!  Then I see there aren't any in our area.  

Big sigh..........


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Riding in our town this past Fri., I saw a Mickey Ice Cream Bar antennae topper with one ear missing from a bite.  Told Tammy to look, look!!!  I gotta get one of those!



Jimmy, I've been trying to find them outside of disney for the longest.  I also want those car details of families in Mickey ears.  The ones you can pretty much customize for your family.  I saw that on a car the other day.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> Jimmy, I've been trying to find them outside of disney for the longest.  I also want those car details of families in Mickey ears.  The ones you can pretty much customize for your family.  I saw that on a car the other day.



I have those car decals.  Got mine at DL a couple of years ago... then this past weekend as we were trading pins, I ended up with almost our family in pin version of those decals!  Except I ended up getting a dog (we don't have a dog but want one) instead of finding a 2nd son pin.  Oh well.  There's always next time.   Psst - don't tell him, but right now that dog pin represents my eldest, who has been giving me such crap he's worthy of being IN the dog house right about now.  Just in the car on the way back from church tonight (ours has an alternate service on Thursday nights for those who can't do Sundays - and this weekend we can't do Sunday) he was giving me crap for not stopping by Starbucks on the way home.  Ohhh how I wanted to reach over and smack him, but at 14 that wouldn't work in a heartbeat...but I sure wanted to.  Ahhh teenagers.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just received an email to attend a screening of Secretariat!  How cool I'm thinking!!  Then I see there aren't any in our area.
> 
> Big sigh..........



Oh I got that email too... and bummer, none close to me either.


----------



## DaveH

jimmytammy said:


> Dave  I get a sneaky feeling there is something going on here, Black Sabbath and Osbourne Lights



LOL The last time I listened to Sabath was around 1975!!! They were the loudest concert I could think of. 

I also liked the part of the walking part of the backstage tour where a child was put on a bee. The old glider and boats and such for the aternoon show at EPCOT.

Have great night and great Friday tomorrow.


----------



## eliza61

So lately I’ve noticed kinsmen, that we are walking around in a pretty crappy mood and that’s understandable.  Many of our countrymen are hurting right now and we don’t like that feeling.  So your homework assignment for tomorrow is an easy one,  Take a detour from being “what’s wrong”  and remember a bit more than terrorist attacks.   So here are a few pointers….

1)  *Reports of our country’s demise are extremely premature.*  If you take a step back and think about it, we’re a pretty young country.  In the grand scheme of things 230+ years (give or take a few decades) is really not that old. Hey, England has got to be at least 1300 years old!! In that short period of time we’ve managed to fight for our independence,  win a battle against slavery, win a couple of world wars, have a major civil rights movement and in between all that still emerge has the leader of the free world.  All this without an instruction manual.  All in all, not a bad day at the office.    So I’m thinking it’s pretty much a safe bet we’ll survive this little valley too.  Take a break from thinking the country is going to implode.

2)  *Family fights are allowed.*  With all the name calling, burning books, athelets & politicians behaving badly in the news today one would thing all heck has broke loose.  Hey, you try wrangling 300 million people in one land mass, allowing every one the right to express themselves and see what you get!  I mean, I'm a NY'er, we can get into a 3 hour argument about the easiest route to get from lower Manhattan to Central Park west.   But while you're remembering, remember that fundamentally we are pretty much decent, compassionate and peace loving folks.  We struggle daily to do the right thing and for the most part we succeed.   Sure we bicker but rarely do we break.   

3)  *Little things really do count.*  This should be easy for us groupies because we love the little details at the lodge.  Well, that concept works every day. Case in point,  In front of my house I have a few rose bushes.  I love roses probably because now they have been grafted so well even my seriously horticularly challenged thumbs can get them to grow.  Well since it took my about 3 weeks to get out of the hospital, the last thing on the old guys mind was to trim and water the roses.  I later found out an elderly neighbor named Helen came by my house 2X a week and took care of my roses.  It took me almost a year to find out and when I went to thank her she simply said she used to see me taking care of them when the boys were little.  She didn’t want them to die.  My roses never looked better.   Enjoy your little things.

I love you guys madly!!


----------



## Granny

Eliza...beautiful, eloquent and thought provoking words as always.  

I agree that people these days just seem angrier than ever.  I don't know if it is the proliferation of talk radio, the media hype of every little thing, or just a general frustration but it seems that if anybody says or does anything there is an immediate call for them to lose their job or worse.   No wonder politicians are afraid to take a stance on most issues!



Okay, I'm officially off the soap box now.  

And we now return to our regularly scheduled program:















You guys are the best!


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> And we now return to our regularly scheduled program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are the best!



I love these Granny!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Especially love the picture of the sunrise from the beach Granny!

Stopher - sending you a PM to do a slight adjustment to our Oct trip.  I decided I needed more than a couple hours to unpack and repack for a convention I am going to after our vacation.


----------



## Nicoal13

Well said Eliza. It is vital to remember what is really important.

Love the picture of the beach at the Lodge. Lovely.


----------



## DaveH

Eliza well said.

Granny I agree with your soapbox also.

Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Jimmy, I've been trying to find them outside of disney for the longest.  I also want those car details of families in Mickey ears.  The ones you can pretty much customize for your family.  I saw that on a car the other day.



We have the family of four with ears on our van.  I get real excited when I see someone with a DVC sticker or license plate on their vehicle, which isnt often around here


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just received an email to attend a screening of Secretariat!  How cool I'm thinking!!  Then I see there aren't any in our area.
> 
> Big sigh..........



Same here!  I was all set to sign up to go and there's nothing in my state at all.


----------



## Muushka

Sorry guys.  Today is always a sad day for me.  
And I know that there are Groupies who have experienced much much more than I can ever imagine.
*
....Let Freedom Ring*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> So we're back from our Daddy-Daughter Adventure!  And it was a lot of fun.    Wishing I were still there now - but alas, everything must end at some point.  Now that ticker is back up to I belive 78 days til I'm at Disneyland again... and I think 86 or 87 until I'm back in the World.  Sigh.


Glad you had a great time Stopher!


stopher1 said:


> So true, BUT, it was at least IMO, much better than the joke they call a tour today.  We went on it in January for the first time since they removed Residential Street.  The WAIT for the tour was seriously longer than the tram ride itself.  The only cool part of that tour remaining is Catastrophe Canyon.  I miss seeing the Golden Girls house.
> 
> I DEFINITELY miss looking up Hollywood Blvd and seeing the Chinese Theatre intead of that lame hat.  I so wish it would go away again.


We no longer go on the backlot tour because of how they have changed it.  We don't like that first part that you have to go through now.  I also wish they would get rid of that darn hat!!!!!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just received an email to attend a screening of Secretariat!  How cool I'm thinking!!  Then I see there aren't any in our area.
> 
> Big sigh..........



I got that e-mail too but I haven't checked yet if it will be around here.  I highly doubt it though.



eliza61 said:


> I love you guys madly!!



We love you too Eliza!!!!!  Thank you for those words.  You are the best!

Hey Muushka this day makes me sad too.  My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone who lost loved ones that day and to all the other people who were involved including our own beloved groupie.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Sorry guys.  Today is always a sad day for me.
> And I know that there are Groupies who have experienced much much more than I can ever imagine.
> *
> ....Let Freedom Ring*



Thats OK Barb.  I think a picture like that is a reminder to keep on our toes.   

As Eliza said, we have a lot to be thankful for in a very short time, and yet, because of the great country we have become, overcoming adversity, so many other places and people hope still to see us fail.  So we should live our lives, as God intended it to be, ever so mindful of Him, doing good unto others.  

But we have to understand, we have enemies, whether we are aware of them or not.  That is where we can be vigilant.  We can and have the right to protect ourselves, my family deserves that much from me.  But we can pray for those who wish to do us harm.  

So on a day like this, I hope we never forget.  We can forgive, but we never should forget.  The people who lost their lives that day, the loved ones left behind, and those who have given the ultimate sacrifice, all through the years as Eliza wrote, lest not they be forgotten.  If it werent for those, we wouldnt have the simple freedom to be writing here as we do.

So Barb, Eliza, and all groupies, Let Freedom Ring, indeed!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Eliza, we're so glad you're with us!  You remember the horrors of that day better than the rest of us, a day you'll never forget. 
As we take a minute to reflect on this day, I think of, pray for, and thank not only my 2 nephews currently serving their country in Afganistan, but all military personnel that are fighting to protect our freedoms and our borders.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Eliza, we're so glad you're with us!  You remember the horrors of that day better than the rest of us, a day you'll never forget.
> As we take a minute to reflect on this day, I think of, pray for, and thank not only my 2 nephews currently serving their country in Afganistan, but all military personnel that are fighting to protect our freedoms and our borders.


----------



## dsneygirl

We just got back from 10 days at WDW.  5 at BCV and 5 at our home VWL.  Another completely magical stay.  We were in room 3531 which is a dedicated corner studio.  One window looks toward the quiet pool and the other towards the lake.  Awesome location.

We had a fantastic meal at Artist Point and my DS got to try out the Kids Club for the first time.  The night he was there there were 4 kids and 2 counsellors.  Other than Sat and Sun of the Labour Day weekend the place was practically deserted.

One morning we left for MK around 10am and we were the only family getting on the boat.  The driver waited and finally one more showed up.

The only wrinkled in an otherwise perfect stay was the Sat of Labour Day weekend.  We rented bikes to go to FW and back.  We got the all day as we knew it would be more than 2 hours and DS is still on a bike with training wheels.

Well that was check in day for the Women's Fort Triathalon on Sunday.  And many of the racers were trying out the course.  At one point my DS (4) was so scared he was afraid to brake and went off the trail right into a prickly bush.  At that point he refused to get back on the bike and insisted on walking.

We finally made it to the Meadows and returned our bikes at the Fort Bike Barn.  DH explained no one had told us to expect all the additional bike traffic.  The manager there was very nice, offered us a ride back to VWL and refunded our rental.

Hopefully next time we'll have better luck as we love the ride on that trail.

One other interesting note.  That day we ended up taking the boat back to VWL from FW and there were at least a dozen people dressed for pool hopping.  (wearing only t shirts over their bathing suits).  One kid asked his mom if they were going to the Contemporary and she said "no we're swimming at the Polynesian"  so they all continued on in the Fort-WL-Cont loop.


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza, I'm glad that you were fortunate enough to survive that horrible day.  What a tragedy for our country and for the world, really.  It seemed in the aftermath that all in the civilized world were Americans.


----------



## jimmytammy

dsneygirl said:


> We just got back from 10 days at WDW.  5 at BCV and 5 at our home VWL.  Another completely magical stay.  We were in room 3531 which is a dedicated corner studio.  One window looks toward the quiet pool and the other towards the lake.  Awesome location.
> 
> We had a fantastic meal at Artist Point and my DS got to try out the Kids Club for the first time.  The night he was there there were 4 kids and 2 counsellors.  Other than Sat and Sun of the Labour Day weekend the place was practically deserted.
> 
> One morning we left for MK around 10am and we were the only family getting on the boat.  The driver waited and finally one more showed up.
> 
> The only wrinkled in an otherwise perfect stay was the Sat of Labour Day weekend.  We rented bikes to go to FW and back.  We got the all day as we knew it would be more than 2 hours and DS is still on a bike with training wheels.
> 
> Well that was check in day for the Women's Fort Triathalon on Sunday.  And many of the racers were trying out the course.  At one point my DS (4) was so scared he was afraid to brake and went off the trail right into a prickly bush.  At that point he refused to get back on the bike and insisted on walking.
> 
> We finally made it to the Meadows and returned our bikes at the Fort Bike Barn.  DH explained no one had told us to expect all the additional bike traffic.  The manager there was very nice, offered us a ride back to VWL and refunded our rental.
> 
> Hopefully next time we'll have better luck as we love the ride on that trail.
> 
> One other interesting note.  That day we ended up taking the boat back to VWL from FW and there were at least a dozen people dressed for pool hopping.  (wearing only t shirts over their bathing suits).  One kid asked his mom if they were going to the Contemporary and she said "no we're swimming at the Polynesian"  so they all continued on in the Fort-WL-Cont loop.



Thanks for sharing your trip with us!  That was a definite extraordinary circumstance seeing that many people on the trail to FW.  We use that trail often and see nothing but deer  Glad your trip otherwise went smoothly.


----------



## wildernessDad

Oh, btw...

85 days to go!  Woo hoo!


----------



## jimmytammy

Anybody here ever done Keys to the Kingdom Tour?  We are seriously considering doing it this Dec., kids are over 16 now.  Also saw the Backstage Magic Tour, and it looks interesting, but 7 plus hrs may be beyond what we could handle

Any thoughts on the tours?


----------



## blossomz

Eliza-Just wanted to let you know you were in my thoughts as we pass yet another anniversary of that horrid day.  I can only imagine what you remember.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Anybody here ever done Keys to the Kingdom Tour?  We are seriously considering doing it this Dec., kids are over 16 now.  Also saw the Backstage Magic Tour, and it looks interesting, but 7 plus hrs may be beyond what we could handle
> 
> Any thoughts on the tours?



DD, DH and I did the Backstage Magic Tour in '04 and we just loved it.  It was long, but considering all that we did it just flew by.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> DD, DH and I did the Backstage Magic Tour in '04 and we just loved it.  It was long, but considering all that we did it just flew by.


Thanks twokats!


----------



## Muushka

We did the tour about 15 years ago.  We were not that impressed with it, but we did learn some interesting things.

I think they include lunch with it now, is that right?  As twokats said, it is long.  Lunch in the middle would have been great.

Eliza, I also think of you at this time of year.


----------



## eliza61

First and foremost, Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!  for all the hugs and well wishes.   Saturday was weird since it was actually the first time I didn't go to a memoral service, volunteered at a ASPCA shelter event.  Very cool helping out with the cats and dogs, figured that tons of folks helped me, what better time to give a little back...... life marches on.


two oldies but goodies today....


_The giant rolling ball that threatens to crush Indy in the Indiana Jones stunt spectacular is 12 feet in diameter, weights 440 pounds and is made primarily out of roofing material._

I enjoy this show, even if it's getting a little long in the tooth.  I always wonder if young kids today have seen the original.

crytogram:  Can you crack the code and find the name of the Walt Disney world attraction?  Each letter of the original text has been replaced by another.

YIL    EQHOTVF     GNHOERIO                FRIWFNRT

I try to do these in the local paper but I'm not that good. Hint: F=R
Good luck


----------



## Nicoal13

Eliza - my thoughts are with you. What a nice way to spend the day with volunteering.

I'm intrigued by the cryptogram. I'm not good at them either, but I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## Nicoal13

I figured out the cryptogram. Once you get the first word it's really an easy one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Anybody here ever done Keys to the Kingdom Tour?  We are seriously considering doing it this Dec., kids are over 16 now.  Also saw the Backstage Magic Tour, and it looks interesting, but 7 plus hrs may be beyond what we could handle
> 
> Any thoughts on the tours?



I did the Key's Tour approx 10 years ago and really enjoyed it!  Lots of interesting facts and trivia and I enjoyed seeing the utilidors and the backstage areas.  The lunch we had was at Columbia Harbor House and was the first time I learned there was an upstairs dining area.  We always try and eat up there now as it's usually much quieter.  It was also the first time I had the Galley Salad that I mentioned a couple pages back as being something I missed.  

Sometime I'll do it again since it's been awhile.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did the Key's Tour approx 10 years ago and really enjoyed it!  Lots of interesting facts and trivia and I enjoyed seeing the utilidors and the backstage areas.  The lunch we had was at Columbia Harbor House and was the first time I learned there was an upstairs dining area.  We always try and eat up there now as it's usually much quieter.  It was also the first time I had the Galley Salad that I mentioned a couple pages back as being something I missed.
> 
> Sometime I'll do it again since it's been awhile.



I love Columbia Harbor House.  They serve that great clam chowder that Liberty Tree Tavern serves as well!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> I love Columbia Harbor House.  They serve that great clam chowder that Liberty Tree Tavern serves as well!



Oooooooo!  I didn't know that.  I love that chowder.  It's very authentic N.E. chowder.  Thick, creamy, & full of chunks of potatoes & clams.  Yum!   We've never been to Columbia Harbor House, but I'm putting it on the list for the next trip in 23 more days!!!!


----------



## Muushka

I love good chowda.

I lived here for 6 years before I found good chowda.  At the state legislative building of all places.


----------



## MissFitt

I'm back from my first stay at the VWL and I have to say I was quite impressed 

The kids loved the pool and I loved the whole atmosphere -- felt like an oasis away from the craziness that was this trip (we suprised the kids for a quick weekend and I think covered more ground in 2 1/2 days than most people may do in a week!)

Would stay there again in a heartbeat!


----------



## wildernessDad

MissFitt said:


> I'm back from my first stay at the VWL and I have to say I was quite impressed
> 
> The kids loved the pool and I loved the whole atmosphere -- felt like an oasis away from the craziness that was this trip (we suprised the kids for a quick weekend and I think covered more ground in 2 1/2 days than most people may do in a week!)
> 
> Would stay there again in a heartbeat!



Glad you had a good time!  I love that place!  But, I am among kindred spirits here.


----------



## Muushka

MissFitt said:


> I'm back from my first stay at the VWL and I have to say I was quite impressed
> 
> The kids loved the pool and I loved the whole atmosphere -- felt like an oasis away from the craziness that was this trip (we suprised the kids for a quick weekend and I think covered more ground in 2 1/2 days than most people may do in a week!)
> 
> Would stay there again in a heartbeat!



Yes, you won't get any argument out of us folks about our beloved.

Pull up a rocking chair and sit with us a spell.  And if you feel inclined, grab yourself our Moosie.  
I'll bet he would look mighty handsome on you.

This was posted over on another board.  Good fun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of7_K1e_x3Y


----------



## stopher1

So ok, it's time for a little FIL update.  DW has been out in CA for nearly a week now.  I believe I last mentioned that he was in a convalescent home, and they were looking at hospice care.  His spirits were very, very low, and a kind of depression had set in. She told me the next day after arriving, that when she walked in the room, he just got such a large grin on his face, and tears came streaming down his face.  He was so very happy to see her.  My BIL said he hadn't smiled in weeks.  

Last Friday they (DW, BIL, SIL & FIL) had a confab with the doctors discussing next steps, etc.  They did choose in-home hospice care, and so he was sent home.  He's back in his condo overlooking the ocean in San Clemente, and again, his sprits lifted greatly.  Atmosphere and environment have definitely helped him on that front. 

On the physical front, the cancer itself is in both lungs, his liver, kidneys, bones and back.  The prognosis pretty much remains the same, just a matter of months.  He is taking the chemo pill, but the doctors have said it will only treat the symptoms and help slow the spreading, it won't cure him.  

He's happy, and eating again.  (He barely ate anything in the hospital and convalescent home, and most just came back up again).  He'd lost 55 pounds, but has now put on 4 again.  The hospice folks brought in a hospital bed, and set it up in the living room - which has a direct ocean view.  So DW said he sits there most of the day just enjoying the view.  At night he actually sleeps in his own bed instead of the hospital one.  The in-home workers will be coming 3x per week to help him with various personal issues, etc, and the service has folks (volunteers) who will come to the house and read to him, play games with him, do puzzles, sing, play instruments - you name it, they pretty much have it.  The whole point is to make him comfortable and happy - as happy as possible, during the next weeks & months.  

She is still scheduled to fly home this Saturday, unless something happens between now and then necessitating some kind of change.  She's so thrilled to be out there with him, and while I'm exhausted, I'm so thrilled to have been able to get her out there too.  

Ok, that's it for now - back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Last Friday they (DW, BIL, SIL & FIL) had a confab with the doctors discussing next steps, etc.  They did choose in-home hospice care, and so he was sent home.



In such a difficult time, it is so hard, we went through a similar but different situation with my FIL, does he have 24/7 care or do they just come in a few times a week?  I only ask because if you need 24/7 care, I could help you out with an OC agency that is the most affordable company around.  Believe me, we went through quite a few agencies!

I know how hard it is, and it just makes it worse that you live so far away.  At least we only lived 4-5 blocks away.  Although perhaps living far away can be a blessing and a curse.


----------



## AnnaS

stopher1 said:


> Will be thinking about him.  Your FIL must be very happy to be home. Family and his own surroundings. Hospice was great recently with my bil.  We know it's only a matter of time for my dad and down the road for my sister.  We can pray for them to be comfortable and pain-free.  Enjoy your time with him and God Bless.
> 
> (not sure if i did the quote thing right)


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher

Hospice is a wonderful org. to have.  Our local has been so great to our family in the past.  Sounds like it is working well in your FILs care also.  So glad he is able to be home, see the sights that make him happy.  Continued prayers for all your folks.


----------



## jimmytammy

MissFitt

Glad you had a wonderful time!  And glad you enjoyed that wonderful place we refer to as the Lodge.  As Muushka said, you are more than welcome to join us as kindred spirits.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> In such a difficult time, it is so hard, we went through a similar but different situation with my FIL, does he have 24/7 care or do they just come in a few times a week?  I only ask because if you need 24/7 care, I could help you out with an OC agency that is the most affordable company around.  Believe me, we went through quite a few agencies!
> 
> I know how hard it is, and it just makes it worse that you live so far away.  At least we only lived 4-5 blocks away.  Although perhaps living far away can be a blessing and a curse.



Thanks Alison, that's very kind to offer.  My BIL is there full time with him, and is very thankful that the care givers will be in 3x per week. Originally they were only going to come in 2x, but my DW, SIL and BIL determined 3x would be better and made that request.  The company they are using allow up to 7x (once per day).  After my DW returns home, my BIL said he'll play it by ear and up the amount if needed.  My guess is he will go with 4 or 5 after she leaves.  

And you've got it right - being so far away definitely is both!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Yes, you won't get any argument out of us folks about our beloved.
> 
> Pull up a rocking chair and sit with us a spell.  And if you feel inclined, grab yourself our Moosie.
> I'll bet he would look mighty handsome on you.
> 
> This was posted over on another board.  Good fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of7_K1e_x3Y



cool video. I remember this show!! Look how young Jerry Lewis was!!


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Jimmy, I've been trying to find them outside of disney for the longest.  I also want those car details of families in Mickey ears.  The ones you can pretty much customize for your family.  I saw that on a car the other day.



My DH has our family in Mickey ears on the back of his Pacifica- it is DH, me, DDog and two Dcats.  We love them!


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Anybody here ever done Keys to the Kingdom Tour?  We are seriously considering doing it this Dec., kids are over 16 now.  Also saw the Backstage Magic Tour, and it looks interesting, but 7 plus hrs may be beyond what we could handle
> 
> Any thoughts on the tours?



DH and I have done both tours and loved them both.  I'd start with the Keys to the Kingdom tour this time and then do the Backstage Magic Tour in the future.   There are a few repeats on that one from things that you see on the KTTK tour, but you'll be happy to see them again.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Oooooooo!  I didn't know that.  I love that chowder.  It's very authentic N.E. chowder.  Thick, creamy, & full of chunks of potatoes & clams.  Yum!   We've never been to Columbia Harbor House, but I'm putting it on the list for the next trip in 23 more days!!!!



My DH loves that chowder, too.  He's from PA originally and laughs at some of the things that pass for clam chowder in WI.  Airtran just had a one day sale this week for $50 one way fares to several cities, including Boston.  For my DH's Christmas present, we are going to Boston for a few days at the beginning of Nov so that he can get decent chowder. We both love the fresh seafood so I"m looking forward to it, too!  The advantage of STILL being unemployed is being able to schedule extra vacations.  I'll miss that when I'm back to the grind in an office.

We had lunch at the Columbia Harbor House on our tour, too.  You get lunch on the Backstage tour, also, but I honestly don't remember where we ate.


----------



## bobbiwoz

8 of us did the Keys to the Kingdom tour, and most of us found it very enjoyable.  For the one who didn't, our younger DS, it turned him off to Disney even more so.   I've only gotten him back twice now, since we took the tour in 2001, and at that, it was really as a "Favor" to me.  He does say that  if he has children, I will be allowed to bring them!  He gets married this November, so I'm hoping!!  Meanwhile, I take what I can, the other DS/DDiL enjoy WDW as much as we do, and a DGS things VWL is his favorite place on earth!

I have a friend who will be taking the longer tour in December with her DD, maybe they will be with your group!

Bobbi


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> 
> Hospice is a wonderful org. to have.  Our local has been so great to our family in the past.  Sounds like it is working well in your FILs care also.  So glad he is able to be home, see the sights that make him happy.  Continued prayers for all your folks.



I agree. I'm not sure what people did before hospice care.  I know my great aunt used one of the first hospice care facilities in our area back in the late 1970's.  My grandfather was the first in our family to  use it in 1986.  Back then, a worker moved in with you and stayed with you.  I had to give up my bedroom for the worker to have a place to stay.  By 2004 when we used home hospice for my dad, they were so much better organized and so helpful.  We had hospice for him for less than a week since he went downhill so fast, but we really appreciated those days.  Without the help, dad would have had to die in the hospital.  It was easier on him AND us for him to be at home.

Prayers all around for those going through the tough times now.


----------



## Muushka

Christopher, you and your family are in my prayers.  
Having just gone through this via my dear friend, it is a very difficult situation.  



Inkmahm said:


> I agree. I'm not sure what people did before hospice care.  I know my great aunt used one of the first hospice care facilities in our area back in the late 1970's.  My grandfather was the first in our family to  use it in 1986.  Back then, a worker moved in with you and stayed with you.  I had to give up my bedroom for the worker to have a place to stay.  By 2004 when we used home hospice for my dad, they were so much better organized and so helpful.  We had hospice for him for less than a week since he went downhill so fast, but we really appreciated those days.  Without the help, dad would have had to die in the hospital.  It was easier on him AND us for him to be at home.
> 
> Prayers all around for those going through the tough times now.



I can tell you what one person did back in 1976.  
It was my X-husband's grandfather.  He had CA of the pancreas (one of the worst kinds of CA).  Very painful.
I remember visiting him in the hospital in such pain and at one point he begged his son-in-law to throw him out of the window.  Back then they did not give pain meds like they do now.  Thank goodness for Hospice.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Christopher, you and your family are in my prayers.
> Having just gone through this via my dear friend, it is a very difficult situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you what one person did back in 1976.
> It was my X-husband's grandfather.  He had CA of the pancreas (one of the worst kinds of CA).  Very painful.
> I remember visiting him in the hospital in such pain and at one point he begged his son-in-law to throw him out of the window.  Back then they did not give pain meds like they do now.  Thank goodness for Hospice.



It was pancreas cancer that my dad had, too.  By the time we had hospice help at home, they put a morphine patch on his neck.  I can't imagine suffering so much pain when they can do so much to make loved ones more comfortable.


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> 
> Hospice is a wonderful org. to have.  Our local has been so great to our family in the past.  Sounds like it is working well in your FILs care also.  So glad he is able to be home, see the sights that make him happy.  Continued prayers for all your folks.



I agree completely.  So much better than when my grandmother died of cancer 19 years ago, though her diagnosis to death period was quite short.  My DW's cousin was in hospice 2 years ago, and it was a great situation for him and his wife.  Way too young to go, but it was a good situation all considered.


----------



## DaveH

stopher1 said:


> So ok, it's time for a little FIL update.  DW has been out in CA for nearly a week now.  I believe I last mentioned that he was in a convalescent home, and they were looking at hospice care.  His spirits were very, very low, and a kind of depression had set in. She told me the next day after arriving, that when she walked in the room, he just got such a large grin on his face, and tears came streaming down his face.  He was so very happy to see her.  My BIL said he hadn't smiled in weeks.
> 
> Last Friday they (DW, BIL, SIL & FIL) had a confab with the doctors discussing next steps, etc.  They did choose in-home hospice care, and so he was sent home.  He's back in his condo overlooking the ocean in San Clemente, and again, his sprits lifted greatly.  Atmosphere and environment have definitely helped him on that front.
> 
> On the physical front, the cancer itself is in both lungs, his liver, kidneys, bones and back.  The prognosis pretty much remains the same, just a matter of months.  He is taking the chemo pill, but the doctors have said it will only treat the symptoms and help slow the spreading, it won't cure him.
> 
> He's happy, and eating again.  (He barely ate anything in the hospital and convalescent home, and most just came back up again).  He'd lost 55 pounds, but has now put on 4 again.  The hospice folks brought in a hospital bed, and set it up in the living room - which has a direct ocean view.  So DW said he sits there most of the day just enjoying the view.  At night he actually sleeps in his own bed instead of the hospital one.  The in-home workers will be coming 3x per week to help him with various personal issues, etc, and the service has folks (volunteers) who will come to the house and read to him, play games with him, do puzzles, sing, play instruments - you name it, they pretty much have it.  The whole point is to make him comfortable and happy - as happy as possible, during the next weeks & months.
> 
> She is still scheduled to fly home this Saturday, unless something happens between now and then necessitating some kind of change.  She's so thrilled to be out there with him, and while I'm exhausted, I'm so thrilled to have been able to get her out there too.
> 
> Ok, that's it for now - back to our regularly scheduled programming...



Sorry for what your FIL is going through. It is great your DW got to go see him. It is great he is smiling now and eating better. We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Sorry for what your FIL is going through. *It is great your DW got to go see him. It is great he is smiling now and eating better. *We will keep you all in our prayers.



Thank you, Dave.  

I read what Stopher wrote, but neglected to see/comprehend/appreciate the positive in the situation.

And at the end of the day, the happiness he is experiencing is what matters the most.


----------



## DaveH

Muushka my mom gave up a few years ago because she could not go home anymore. She was better off and started well. Then she just got mad at us. So hearing someone getting some pleasure in a bad situation sound so much better to me.


----------



## twokats

Ok, an update on our continuing saga.
Well, my groupie friends, I made the hardest decision I have ever had to make yesterday.  Each of the last four chemo treatments have made Mom weaker and weaker and she has been such a trouper getting through it to go through it again and again.  She is really bad this time and was ready to suffer and take the shots and get built up just enough to go at it again, but I prayed and prayed ( I told everyone I even talked to my Dad at the same time, lost him in '75) for two days and when we saw the Dr yesterday, I waited til he had checked everything out and then I told him I thought Mom needed a break from the chemo.  I said, she can't take anymore right now and needs a break to get some strength until at least the first of next year.  He agreed, so that is where we are.  
We will start treatments up again in January and do what she can and when she starts getting weak, then I feel I will ask for another break and so forth and so on.  That will be our life until the disease finally wins.  I just did not see why she should die from the cure before the disease actually got her.  But is was oh so hard to do.  
Thank ya'll for your thoughts, prayer and pixie/moose dust.  Now we will really start looking forward to the cruise in December which according to my countdown is only 104 days until we leave!!!


----------



## DaveH

twokats said:


> Ok, an update on our continuing saga.
> Well, my groupie friends, I made the hardest decision I have ever had to make yesterday.  Each of the last four chemo treatments have made Mom weaker and weaker and she has been such a trouper getting through it to go through it again and again.  She is really bad this time and was ready to suffer and take the shots and get built up just enough to go at it again, but I prayed and prayed ( I told everyone I even talked to my Dad at the same time, lost him in '75) for two days and when we saw the Dr yesterday, I waited til he had checked everything out and then I told him I thought Mom needed a break from the chemo.  I said, she can't take anymore right now and needs a break to get some strength until at least the first of next year.  He agreed, so that is where we are.
> We will start treatments up again in January and do what she can and when she starts getting weak, then I feel I will ask for another break and so forth and so on.  That will be our life until the disease finally wins.  I just did not see why she should die from the cure before the disease actually got her.  But is was oh so hard to do.
> Thank ya'll for your thoughts, prayer and pixie/moose dust.  Now we will really start looking forward to the cruise in December which according to my countdown is only 104 days until we leave!!!



This is so hard. We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## Granny

Just adding my continuing prayers for all Groupies and their families to help them through these challenging times.


----------



## Nicoal13

Prayers for all the groupies and their families. So many rough times for you all. 

Hospice is wonderful. My best friend worked in hospice for many years and I've always admired her for it, what a tough job to do, but what a wonderful thing they do and try to make it easier on all involved.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm sorry to read about so many sad times in families.  I keep you all in my prayers.

Bobbi


----------



## Anna114

Dave I am so sorry for what you are going through. I did in-home hospice for my mother, last year. It was the best thing for her! While we knew she was dying (she was in a bit of denial) I know that it made the end for her as good as it could be. My father, who we also lost last year (3 months earlier) it was a better option for him to be in the hospital. It's so different for each patient. Good luck and praying for you and your family.


----------



## stopher1

DaveH said:


> Sorry for what your FIL is going through. It is great your DW got to go see him. It is great he is smiling now and eating better. We will keep you all in our prayers.



Thanks.  Again I'll say, attitude and environment sure do help!  Here he is this morning, enjoying the patio outside his dining room.  The view, even though not super broad, is unable to ever be changed since there is a public access stairwell right across the street going down to the beach - 110 steps - certainly nothing he can do any longer, but still, it provides a lovely view.  His hospital bed is situated inside, facing one of the two sets of sliding glass doors, looking at this same view, except more to the left of this shot, from his living room.  






Thanks again guys & gals for the prayers and support.  I had a nice conversation with DW late this afternoon, and she is feeling very good right now, even about coming home on Saturday.  I asked if she wanted to extend (again), but she said no, not now.  But perhaps she'll go back out for a long weekend in October, which is cool with me.  

They've had some nice conversations over the past couple of days, and she's feeling very good about the situation at this point.  She also said that he seems to be coming to grips with it all more, and while very hopeful, is finally realizing the severity of it, and is openly talking about plans of different kinds.  One "plan" he has (though she doesn't see it happening, of course), is to try and have the whole family take a big trip together - he's talking Hawaii, or Alaska, or some such big, "memorable" trip ...something like that.  While she indulged his thoughts, we don't see anything like that happening. But the docs and hospice folks have all said not to discourage that kind of talk, and if he feels up to it, and can manage his pain effectively, they are actually encouraging of partaking of such a thing.  While nice in theory, it's probably more just for his own mental well being to let him go through the paces of such thinking.  But no matter.  If it makes him happy to think about, that's great.

Earlier I said he'd have someone in 3x per week to help with his personal needs - well that was only part of the story.  Apparently there are 3 different people, all doing something different, who will be in at least 3x per week.  One medical, one physical, and one spiritual - plus all of those other volunteers to entertain if he so chooses.  Plus there's someone always on call 24/7 if there is an emergency situation that needs attending to, just a phone call away.  And then if family absolutely cannot be present for something, they can call and someone will come sit with him for up to 4 hours at at time, though they discourage this except in the most extreme of cases as they really want family to be the first line of action.  But he cannot be left alone, for fear of falling again, or breaking something else, so there might be an instance or two when they need to utilize it.   

But this picture, which my DW just posted on FB this afternoon, makes me smile.  He's thinner than ever before, and sitting in a wheelchair, but he's just happy as a lark right here, so again I say it was entirely worth it to send her out west for a while.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats

Continued prayers for you, your mom and your family.

Stopher

Thanks for sharing that pic of your FIL. Seeing that view warms my heart with him looking onward that way.

It is so great that we can share our ups and downs of life here on the groupies.  No other place, even at church, have I been surrounded by such a caring group of people other than my family.  We got something special here folks!


----------



## AnnaS

Thanks for sharing the picture of your FIL.  I think he is smiling


----------



## stopher1

Prayers for you and your mom continue twokats.


----------



## DaveH

Anna114 said:


> Dave I am so sorry for what you are going through. I did in-home hospice for my mother, last year. It was the best thing for her! While we knew she was dying (she was in a bit of denial) I know that it made the end for her as good as it could be. My father, who we also lost last year (3 months earlier) it was a better option for him to be in the hospital. It's so different for each patient. Good luck and praying for you and your family.



Thanks, but we went through this a couple of years ago. It does give me a different perspective.

Chris that is a great photo. He looks so relaxed and content.


----------



## franandaj

stopher, 
Your FIL looks like he is at least at peace with himself.  That is more than I can say that our situation was, you are blessed in that aspect.  Things will happen as they are intended, and we just need to realize that there is a greater plan and we will all fit in somewhere. 

Best wishes to you and your family and everyone else out there suffering with family difficulties.  It's always difficult, we went through about 5 yrs with DPs parents, and my parents are probably 8-10 years away from revisiting this situation.   to everyone!


----------



## Dizny Dad

When we know, we can pray . . . This is a good place to share things.


----------



## Granny

A few pix to get us to our happy place...


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny, I needed that.



Dizny Dad said:


> When we know, we can pray . . . This is a good place to share things.







twokats said:


> Ok, an update on our continuing saga.
> Well, my groupie friends, I made the hardest decision I have ever had to make yesterday.  Each of the last four chemo treatments have made Mom weaker and weaker and she has been such a trouper getting through it to go through it again and again.  She is really bad this time and was ready to suffer and take the shots and get built up just enough to go at it again, but I prayed and prayed ( I told everyone I even talked to my Dad at the same time, lost him in '75) for two days and when we saw the Dr yesterday, I waited til he had checked everything out and then I told him I thought Mom needed a break from the chemo.  I said, she can't take anymore right now and needs a break to get some strength until at least the first of next year.  He agreed, so that is where we are.
> We will start treatments up again in January and do what she can and when she starts getting weak, then I feel I will ask for another break and so forth and so on.  That will be our life until the disease finally wins.  I just did not see why she should die from the cure before the disease actually got her.  But is was oh so hard to do.
> Thank ya'll for your thoughts, prayer and pixie/moose dust.  Now we will really start looking forward to the cruise in December which according to my countdown is only 104 days until we leave!!!



That is a hard decision.  My husband's grandmother has lymphoma.  She was getting so sick on the chemo that she said ENOUGH!  (She is an old RN so she knows of what she speaks).  Her docs were so mad at her that one even discharged her.  That was 4 years ago!  It gets down to a quality of life thing.  I personally would go for quality any day.  But I can imagine how hard it is when you are so close.  Prayers for you and your dear Mom.




jimmytammy said:


> twokats
> 
> Continued prayers for you, your mom and your family.
> 
> Stopher
> 
> Thanks for sharing that pic of your FIL. Seeing that view warms my heart with him looking onward that way.
> 
> *It is so great that we can share our ups and downs of life here on the groupies.  No other place, even at church, have I been surrounded by such a caring group of people other than my family.  We got something special here folks!*










I love this picture.  Thank you Stopher, for sharing your FIL with all of us.


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 

I can't believe it's been almost a month since I've been on the boards.
Life does tend to get in the way sometimes for a number of reasons and to say that I missed you guys is an understatement. 

I'm in St Pete Beach now at my daughters for the rest of the week.
Yes Yes we did just have a family visit with the Mouse 
Sorry but I won't be able to post pictures till I get back home.
As always being in the World is Magical. It was/is very HOT 90+ with 80+humidity  (less humid here at the beach )
Still we did have a great time.  Labor Day weekend was very busy and crowded but we all had Fast Passes from the Give a Day get a Day Volunteer Program.  We made Linus Blankets for an organization in Maine, so we were able to ride Toy Story twice when the wait time was 90 min.... Sweet as the kids would say.
 One of the best treats was the Main St Electric Parade. 

Now Time to catch up on ????  Pages 

But need to send Warm Thoughts and Prayers to *Stopher's* FIL and family and *Kat* and her Mom.

Stay well my groupie friends


----------



## ethansmommy

Im not sure if this is the correct place to post this but I have a question about what location to request at the villas.  My family and I will be staying at the villas in a studio for the first time this november.  We have stayed in the main lodge several times before.  Can anyone give me suggestions for good room requests?  We would like to be near the pool/not to far from the main lodge with maybe a view of the lake is this possible??  Thank you for any help you might be able to give.


----------



## wildernessDad

ethansmommy said:


> Im not sure if this is the correct place to post this but I have a question about what location to request at the villas.  My family and I will be staying at the villas in a studio for the first time this november.  We have stayed in the main lodge several times before.  Can anyone give me suggestions for good room requests?  We would like to be near the pool/not to far from the main lodge with maybe a view of the lake is this possible??  Thank you for any help you might be able to give.



Check out the floor plan at the link below.

http://www.jeffreyandjennifer.com/wlvillas_map.pdf


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Anybody here ever done Keys to the Kingdom Tour?  We are seriously considering doing it this Dec., kids are over 16 now.  Also saw the Backstage Magic Tour, and it looks interesting, but 7 plus hrs may be beyond what we could handle
> 
> Any thoughts on the tours?


We did the Keys tour when we were there in June and really liked it.  We learned some things we hadn't known.  We enjoyed seeing the utilidors and backstage stuff but I think it can take some of the magic out of things for some people.  And we enjoyed our lunch at Columbia Harbour house but you only have certain meals you can choose from.  



MissFitt said:


> I'm back from my first stay at the VWL and I have to say I was quite impressed
> 
> The kids loved the pool and I loved the whole atmosphere -- felt like an oasis away from the craziness that was this trip (we suprised the kids for a quick weekend and I think covered more ground in 2 1/2 days than most people may do in a week!)
> 
> Would stay there again in a heartbeat!








twokats said:


> Thank ya'll for your thoughts, prayer and pixie/moose dust.  Now we will really start looking forward to the cruise in December which according to my countdown is only 104 days until we leave!!!



My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Twokats!



stopher1 said:


> Thanks.  Again I'll say, attitude and environment sure do help!  Here he is this morning, enjoying the patio outside his dining room.  The view, even though not super broad, is unable to ever be changed since there is a public access stairwell right across the street going down to the beach - 110 steps - certainly nothing he can do any longer, but still, it provides a lovely view.  His hospital bed is situated inside, facing one of the two sets of sliding glass doors, looking at this same view, except more to the left of this shot, from his living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this picture, which my DW just posted on FB this afternoon, makes me smile.  He's thinner than ever before, and sitting in a wheelchair, but he's just happy as a lark right here, so again I say it was entirely worth it to send her out west for a while.



Our really good friends live in San Clemente!!  They don't have quite the view your FIL has though.  Just a bit of the ocean from one of their windows.  It was fun to visit them though and go to the beach.  It is really nice there.  I'm glad to hear he is home and in good spirits.  I will continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Our really good friends live in San Clemente!!  They don't have quite the view your FIL has though.  Just a bit of the ocean from one of their windows.  It was fun to visit them though and go to the beach.  It is really nice there.  I'm glad to hear he is home and in good spirits.  I will continue to keep him in my prayers.



Thanks Allison.  Yeah, it IS really nice there.  When we still lived out there, we were just a half hour north in Orange (10 min from DL - driveway to parking lot).  We would often weekend down in San Clemente.  He used to be in a big rambling house that was much more than 1 person needed by himself, up in a huge neighborhood across on the eastern side of the 405, but sold that house and bought this place instead.  That house had a tiny glimpse of the ocean, from just one side of the upper balcony, if you strained your head just so.  This one is so much better!  The places across the street have the REAL view, but none of us complain about this at all.  It's simply gorgeous.  It's really fun at times, with the binoculars, to watch the dolphins playing from time to time.

Even when he wasn't living in the condo for a while, he insisted on keeping it as the family vacation home.  He's insisted that after he's gone, it be kept.  He wants his kids and grandkids to be able to enjoy it as much as he has, even if just as a weekender.  For us it's no longer a weekender, of course, but does provide a nice place to stay when we're out there.  Many business trips I've enjoyed a night or two there, and as a family we've enjoyed multiple days to a week at a time.  So that right there, is our own little version of DVC - San Clemente style.  We love it there.  I would love to live in that community if we ever moved back, but we cannot afford it... at least acquiring the real estate.  Even though much of CA real estate values have plummeted, that ocean frontage property just hasn't.


----------



## jimmytammy

ethansmommy said:


> Im not sure if this is the correct place to post this but I have a question about what location to request at the villas.  My family and I will be staying at the villas in a studio for the first time this november.  We have stayed in the main lodge several times before.  Can anyone give me suggestions for good room requests?  We would like to be near the pool/not to far from the main lodge with maybe a view of the lake is this possible??  Thank you for any help you might be able to give.



Yes, all these are possible, but very few rooms give you all these views at once.  The shorter wing nearest the main Lodge area is most likely for all you are wanting.  I would ask upon check in for this area, higher room giving better view towards lake.  There are lots of trees, so most lake views are obscured.  The peace and tranquility of VWL is the best part of being there IMO.  

BTW, welcome to the Groupies.  You are more than welcome to join in on the fun anytime.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

I am very happy today.  I was told by my boss that my review was good.  At my age, I wondered if I were being grand-fathered out.  But I am still good!

Oh, btw....

80 days until the Lodge embraces me!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I am very happy today.  I was told by my boss that my review was good.  At my age, I wondered if I were being grand-fathered out.  But I am still good!
> 
> Oh, btw....
> 
> 80 days until the Lodge embraces me!



  Marvelous simply maarvvelous


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> 
> I can't believe it's been almost a month since I've been on the boards.
> Life does tend to get in the way sometimes for a number of reasons and to say that I missed you guys is an understatement.
> 
> I'm in St Pete Beach now at my daughters for the rest of the week.
> Yes Yes we did just have a family visit with the Mouse
> Sorry but I won't be able to post pictures till I get back home.
> As always being in the World is Magical. It was/is very HOT 90+ with 80+humidity  (less humid here at the beach )
> Still we did have a great time.  Labor Day weekend was very busy and crowded but we all had Fast Passes from the Give a Day get a Day Volunteer Program.  We made Linus Blankets for an organization in Maine, so we were able to ride Toy Story twice when the wait time was 90 min.... Sweet as the kids would say.
> One of the best treats was the Main St Electric Parade.
> 
> Now Time to catch up on ????  Pages
> 
> But need to send Warm Thoughts and Prayers to *Stopher's* FIL and family and *Kat* and her Mom.
> 
> Stay well my groupie friends



Hello TP!   Good to hear from you.  Away from us for a month  How'd you do it girlfriend???

Linus blankets.  Love it.  Glad you got to The Mouse.



wildernessDad said:


> I am very happy today.  I was told by my boss that my review was good.  At my age, I wondered if I were being grand-fathered out.  But I am still good!
> 
> Oh, btw....
> 
> 80 days until the Lodge embraces me!



Good job WD!  80 days!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Marvelous simply maarvvelous





Muushka said:


> Good job WD!  80 days!!!



Thank you!  And yes, 80 days!!!!!!


----------



## ethansmommy

wildernessDad said:


> Check out the floor plan at the link below.
> 
> http://www.jeffreyandjennifer.com/wlvillas_map.pdf





jimmytammy said:


> Yes, all these are possible, but very few rooms give you all these views at once.  The shorter wing nearest the main Lodge area is most likely for all you are wanting.  I would ask upon check in for this area, higher room giving better view towards lake.  There are lots of trees, so most lake views are obscured.  The peace and tranquility of VWL is the best part of being there IMO.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the Groupies.  You are more than welcome to join in on the fun anytime.  Enjoy your trip!



Thank you both.  I think I am going to put a request in for an upper floor room near the main lodge.  We cant wait to check out the villas, it will be so nice to have the toaster and micro for breakfast in the mornings.  

Can anyone tell me if the refridgerator is the same size as the one in the main lodge or is it bigger?  Also does it have a small freezer in it??  One last question, do they provide plates, silverware etc..?


----------



## ethansmommy

I just thought of another question, is there a laundry room/area in the villas area or do I have to use the one in the main lodge?  And also does anyone know the prices on the washers and dryers?


----------



## Nicoal13

ethansmommy said:


> I just thought of another question, is there a laundry room/area in the villas area or do I have to use the one in the main lodge?  And also does anyone know the prices on the washers and dryers?



For studios there is a laundry area in the villas side. They are free to use.

If in a one or two bedroom, there is a washer and dryer inside the villa.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> That is a hard decision.  My husband's grandmother has lymphoma.  She was getting so sick on the chemo that she said ENOUGH!  (She is an old RN so she knows of what she speaks).  Her docs were so mad at her that one even discharged her.  That was 4 years ago!  It gets down to a quality of life thing.  I personally would go for quality any day.  But I can imagine how hard it is when you are so close.  Prayers for you and your dear Mom.



Yes, it was the hardest decision I have ever had to make, and she made me make it.  She would have still tried to go on and there was no way she could have.  She has usually by this point in time almost over the effects, but she is still having to take the shots to build her blood level up and she is so weak.  She did admit after I had cleared it with the doctor to hold off til Jan, that she did not think she could take much more of the weakness.  She was just so stubborn in not wanting to be the one to give up.  We are having a PetScan next Tuesday to see at what level we are now at.  

I also thank everyone else that has given us prayers.  I could not have gotten through this time without ya'll.


----------



## ethansmommy

Nicoal13 said:


> For studios there is a laundry area in the villas side. They are free to use.
> 
> If in a one or two bedroom, there is a washer and dryer inside the villa.



Thank you for the info.  Everyone has been very helpfull on this thread!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Yes, it was the hardest decision I have ever had to make, and she made me make it.  She would have still tried to go on and there was no way she could have.  She has usually by this point in time almost over the effects, but she is still having to take the shots to build her blood level up and she is so weak.  She did admit after I had cleared it with the doctor to hold off til Jan, that she did not think she could take much more of the weakness.  She was just so stubborn in not wanting to be the one to give up.  We are having a PetScan next Tuesday to see at what level we are now at.
> 
> I also thank everyone else that has given us prayers.  I could not have gotten through this time without ya'll.



I didn't realize that she had you make the decision.  Wow.  That is really tough.  I am glad she was able to speak frankly about the weakness.  So difficult.  

Let us know how she is doing.  Hopefully she will get her counts back up and regain her strength.  By the way, my husband's grandma, the feisty one, is 94 years old this week!



ethansmommy said:


> Thank you for the info.  Everyone has been very helpfull on this thread!


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:


> Ok, an update on our continuing saga.
> Well, my groupie friends, I made the hardest decision I have ever had to make yesterday.  Each of the last four chemo treatments have made Mom weaker and weaker and she has been such a trouper getting through it to go through it again and again.  She is really bad this time and was ready to suffer and take the shots and get built up just enough to go at it again, but I prayed and prayed ( I told everyone I even talked to my Dad at the same time, lost him in '75) for two days and when we saw the Dr yesterday, I waited til he had checked everything out and then I told him I thought Mom needed a break from the chemo.  I said, she can't take anymore right now and needs a break to get some strength until at least the first of next year.  He agreed, so that is where we are.
> We will start treatments up again in January and do what she can and when she starts getting weak, then I feel I will ask for another break and so forth and so on.  That will be our life until the disease finally wins.  I just did not see why she should die from the cure before the disease actually got her.  But is was oh so hard to do.
> Thank ya'll for your thoughts, prayer and pixie/moose dust.  Now we will really start looking forward to the cruise in December which according to my countdown is only 104 days until we leave!!!





Hang in there Kathy and we'll keep the prayers and pixie dust winging to you.


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> Ok, an update on our continuing saga.
> Well, my groupie friends, I made the hardest decision I have ever had to make yesterday.  Each of the last four chemo treatments have made Mom weaker and weaker and she has been such a trouper getting through it to go through it again and again.  She is really bad this time and was ready to suffer and take the shots and get built up just enough to go at it again, but I prayed and prayed ( I told everyone I even talked to my Dad at the same time, lost him in '75) for two days and when we saw the Dr yesterday, I waited til he had checked everything out and then I told him I thought Mom needed a break from the chemo.  I said, she can't take anymore right now and needs a break to get some strength until at least the first of next year.  He agreed, so that is where we are.
> We will start treatments up again in January and do what she can and when she starts getting weak, then I feel I will ask for another break and so forth and so on.  That will be our life until the disease finally wins.  I just did not see why she should die from the cure before the disease actually got her.  But is was oh so hard to do.
> Thank ya'll for your thoughts, prayer and pixie/moose dust.  Now we will really start looking forward to the cruise in December which according to my countdown is only 104 days until we leave!!!



You made the decision you thought was best for your mom's overall well being.  That's the best you can do.  Continued prayers coming her way.  

Stopher - continued prayers coming your FIL's way too.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Hi Groupies - A question for you. DW and myself are heading down in two weeks for seven nights at VWL. I am not real picky about the view EXCEPT I do not want the dreaded dumpster view. We have had it before and it is as bad as it sounds. We will be checking in early (8:00 or so). I know our room will not be ready by then. How do I go about dealing with the CM when I check in to make sure we don't get dumpster? Should I do online checkin? Does that affect what room you get? Thanks. We are really looking forward to this trip. We will be celebrating my 60th birthday. Plus this is the first time we've done F&W.


----------



## twinklebug

WolfpackFan said:


> Hi Groupies - A question for you. DW and myself are heading down in two weeks for seven nights at VWL. I am not real picky about the view EXCEPT I do not want the dreaded dumpster view. We have had it before and it is as bad as it sounds. We will be checking in early (8:00 or so). I know our room will not be ready by then. How do I go about dealing with the CM when I check in to make sure we don't get dumpster? Should I do online checkin? Does that affect what room you get? Thanks. We are really looking forward to this trip. We will be celebrating my 60th birthday. Plus this is the first time we've done F&W.



My opinion: never do online check-in. From what I understand you're room is assigned before you get to the front desk either way, however with OCI it's harder to change even if another room more suiting the member's request becomes available.

I'm not sure how to avoid the dumpster view since I don't really know where it is (is it end of the hall on the right?) If so, request for the exact opposite like lake side, NOT near the end of the hall.

Personally, I have yet to put in a request for VWL and fate has been good to me, although we have been the last room on that hall once. I just looked at the extra steps as more exercise that I don't get at home and as a bonus, it did cut down on the number of trips we made to both Roaring Forks and the store.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Thanks, what I think I'll do is as we check in I will say "if possible, can we get a room close to the elevators".


----------



## Muushka

WolfpackFan said:


> Thanks, what I think I'll do is as we check in I will say "if possible, can we get a room close to the elevators".



That should do it!

PS Happy Birthday!


----------



## WolfpackFan

Muushka said:


> PS Happy Birthday!



Thanks. I can't believe I'm going to be 60 years old. And to think we still get as excited about going to WDW as we did 20 years ago .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> Thanks Allison.  Yeah, it IS really nice there.  When we still lived out there, we were just a half hour north in Orange (10 min from DL - driveway to parking lot).  We would often weekend down in San Clemente.  He used to be in a big rambling house that was much more than 1 person needed by himself, up in a huge neighborhood across on the eastern side of the 405, but sold that house and bought this place instead.  That house had a tiny glimpse of the ocean, from just one side of the upper balcony, if you strained your head just so.  This one is so much better!  The places across the street have the REAL view, but none of us complain about this at all.  It's simply gorgeous.  It's really fun at times, with the binoculars, to watch the dolphins playing from time to time.
> 
> Even when he wasn't living in the condo for a while, he insisted on keeping it as the family vacation home.  He's insisted that after he's gone, it be kept.  He wants his kids and grandkids to be able to enjoy it as much as he has, even if just as a weekender.  For us it's no longer a weekender, of course, but does provide a nice place to stay when we're out there.  Many business trips I've enjoyed a night or two there, and as a family we've enjoyed multiple days to a week at a time.  So that right there, is our own little version of DVC - San Clemente style.  We love it there.  I would love to live in that community if we ever moved back, but we cannot afford it... at least acquiring the real estate.  Even though much of CA real estate values have plummeted, that ocean frontage property just hasn't.



I would love to live there too but you are right it is soooo expensive.  Our friends moved there over 20 years ago and fell in love and will never move.  Glad to hear you will still have a place to stay there.  Hey when you are there do you ever get to my DD's favorite Mexican restaurant, Pedro's?


----------



## jimmytammy

WolfpackFan said:


> Hi Groupies - A question for you. DW and myself are heading down in two weeks for seven nights at VWL. I am not real picky about the view EXCEPT I do not want the dreaded dumpster view. We have had it before and it is as bad as it sounds. We will be checking in early (8:00 or so). I know our room will not be ready by then. How do I go about dealing with the CM when I check in to make sure we don't get dumpster? Should I do online checkin? Does that affect what room you get? Thanks. We are really looking forward to this trip. We will be celebrating my 60th birthday. Plus this is the first time we've done F&W.



Hey WPF

Checking in early I believe is key to getting a better room.  Times we have checked in early has worked out great for requests, later, not as likely.  My folks came in late last trip and were at the very end of the long hall.  We asked for close to elevators and that was all that was available.  

BTW, how did you like the State -Cincy game?  I got to go and for Wolfpackers, it was great!!


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> I am very happy today.  I was told by my boss that my review was good.  At my age, I wondered if I were being grand-fathered out.  But I am still good!
> 
> Oh, btw....
> 
> 80 days until the Lodge embraces me!



Wonderful!  Still unemployed here... enjoying my time but believing I"m going to be out a lot longer than I thought originally.   If you have a good job, do everything you can to hand on to it in this economy.


----------



## Muushka

Go Wolfpack!!  

(and a great excuse to use these guys!  Look at them all!!)


----------



## blossomz

Happy birthday wmp!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Go Wolfpack!!
> 
> (and a great excuse to use these guys!  Look at them all!!)


----------



## stopher1

A belated Happy Birthday Wolfpack Fan!


----------



## stopher1

Good morning Groupies!  Happy Monday.  

So my DW returned home from California late Saturday night!  

It was such a good thing to be able to send her, difficult as it was at times.  Of course, returning home was difficult emotionally for her and her dad, but that cannot be helped.  As she said, if shere were able to have a duplicator (like in the old Calvin & Hobbes comics), she would have done so in a heartbeat.  Not being able to be in both places is/will be hard on her.  They will keep in daily contact, and she is planning to return in probably mid-to late October for an extended weekend kind of visit.  

As far as he is concerned, things are moving ahead. He has his good days and his not so good days.  They are just taking it one day at a time.  He is scheduled to return to the doctors in a couple of weeks for some follow-up tests to see if the chemo-like pill is working to slow the growth or not. 

But the one thing that transpired Saturday night after we picked her up at the airport just spoke volumes to me, once again confirming that I had made the right decision (even though I actually already knew it weeks ago) in sending her.  She phoned to tell him that she had arrived safely and we were driving home.  She then thanked him for putting up with her for so long, and he turned around and said, despite all that he's facing and going through, that it had been the best 10 days of his life.  He was so grateful honored that she would put her life on hold to come out and take care of him.  
That just sent so many warm fuzzies down my spine and I just had to share.  

So, with her back home again, I've turned in my teacher's guides, and am returning back to my own situation, which after so long will only feel like half of a job anymore    But as I told her last night before bed, I will miss spending the time with my kids.  Sure the office will be quiet, and I'll get a bunch of stuff done in less time than I did last week - but I won't be able to just hug or love on them whenever anymore.  I won't have that sweet little girl's eyes coming up and looking at me while I'm on a conference call.  And I won't have that rambunctious 11 yr old suddenly playing the theme music from Super Mario Bros on piano in the background any more... at least not during my workday.  Sigh.   For those things, and the benefit that both my wife and her dad got from the time spent... I wouldn't trade anything.   

Have a great day Groupies!


----------



## Muushka

> She then thanked him for putting up with her for so long, and he turned around and said, despite all that he's facing and going through, that it had been the best 10 days of his life. He was so grateful honored that she would put her life on hold to come out and take care of him.



Being the of the female persuasion, it brought a tear to my eyes.

Thank you for sharing yourself and your family with us.


----------



## DaveH

stopher, thanks for the report. Sounds like stuff is going well under the circumstances.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Monday Groupies!


I finally went back and read all that I've missed.  Hope to stay up-to-date now and be a more active groupie.

Our school just got notification yesterday that we did in fact win the $500,000 from the Kohl's Cares contest.  We are very humbled and grateful for what this means to our school.  It was amazing to see God open so many doors to get us publicity and support. Ours was the only school in Texas to win.  Thanks for the well wishes!  



WolfpackFan said:


> Thanks. I can't believe I'm going to be 60 years old. And to think we still get as excited about going to WDW as we did 20 years ago .



Don't have any advice on room requests but I just wanted to say I'm so excited for your trip and hope it is a wonderful birthday week full of all the best for you!  And 60 sounds so young! They say you are as young as you feel and I always feel younger at WDW so I can't think of a better place to celebrate! 






stopher--what a sacrificial gift to give your wife and her Dad; prayers for your family 

twokats--prayers for your mom to strengthen during this break from chemo


----------



## eliza61

Hey, has anybody heard from Maria lately?


----------



## Nicoal13

Stopher - how wonderful that your DW got to spend that time with her Dad. What an awesome sentiment from him as well.

Happy Birthday WolfPack!

I really need to head to bed....


----------



## Inkmahm

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Happy Monday Groupies!
> 
> Our school just got notification yesterday that we did in fact win the $500,000 from the Kohl's Cares contest.  We are very humbled and grateful for what this means to our school.  It was amazing to see God open so many doors to get us publicity and support. Ours was the only school in Texas to win.  Thanks for the well wishes!



Very cool!  Kohl's is a great company.  A tidbit from my past- I did all the purchase accounting for the Kohl's acquisition by management when they bought the company from BATUS.  That was back in 1986, I think.  Maybe 1985.  Corporate headquarters were in the back of a retail store at that point  I think there were something like 65 stores total, all in an area close to Milwaukee, WI.  Those original owners became multi multi millionaires.  Originally the stores were owned by the Kohl's family.  They did a lot for the Milwaukee area. They have been generous and always were well respected.  Congratulations on getting the money for your school!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies.  Adding to the rash of health issues happening with so many of our friends I find I'm sitting in the Cardiac ICU with my mother now.  She was admitted late Saturday and has a very weak heart, poor kidney function and is not doing well.  I've had the talk from 4 different people to be prepared for the worst.  Any prayers would be wonderful.

My prayers continue to go to Stopher, his wife, his FIL and his family and to twokats and her mother.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*KAT4DISNEY* - Dizny Di & I will interrupt Heaven by lifting you and your mom up for His healing grace.

I've noticed when your post was sent.  Late nights in the hospital environment always seems like a lonely place, but remember your friends here on the DISboards are now aware and offer many kinds of heartfelt prayers and wishes.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Kathy, I am so sorry to hear about your Mom's health issues.  She is in our prayers also.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies.  Adding to the rash of health issues happening with so many of our friends I find I'm sitting in the Cardiac ICU with my mother now.  She was admitted late Saturday and has a very weak heart, poor kidney function and is not doing well.  I've had the talk from 4 different people to be prepared for the worst.  Any prayers would be wonderful.
> 
> My prayers continue to go to Stopher, his wife, his FIL and his family and to twokats and her mother.



I'm so sorry Kathy, but I'm praying!


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm not much of a praying person, but I will pray for my fellow groupies and for my wife, who has MS.


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies.  Adding to the rash of health issues happening with so many of our friends I find I'm sitting in the Cardiac ICU with my mother now.  She was admitted late Saturday and has a very weak heart, poor kidney function and is not doing well.  I've had the talk from 4 different people to be prepared for the worst.  Any prayers would be wonderful.
> 
> My prayers continue to go to Stopher, his wife, his FIL and his family and to twokats and her mother.



  I'm so sorry to hear about your mom.  I've spent those long hours in the hospital with a parent and they are very very rough.  You are in our prayers.


----------



## Nicoal13

Prayers for you and your mom Kathy.

Also, prayers sent out to the other groupies who need them right now. 

Warm day here in WI, doesn't feel like fall at all. Almost time for lunch and then bring DS to school. Not sure what to do with my afternoon.


----------



## wildernessDad

I just booked the Illuminations Fireworks Cruise for the evening of December 17.  Currently, we are only 5.  More when I get my act together...


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Hello TP!   Good to hear from you.  Away from us for a month  How'd you do it girlfriend???
> Linus blankets.  Love it.  Glad you got to The Mouse.
> :



Thanks *Muushka *so glad to be back "Home" 



ethansmommy said:


> Thank you for the info.  Everyone has been very helpfull on this thread!



A Big Groupie Welcome to *ethansmommy * 




KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Happy Monday Groupies!
> I finally went back and read all that I've missed.  Hope to stay up-to-date now and be a more active groupie.
> :



 Yeah Dory is Back!!!! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies.  Adding to the rash of health issues happening with so many of our friends I find I'm sitting in the Cardiac ICU with my mother now.  She was admitted late Saturday and has a very weak heart, poor kidney function and is not doing well.  I've had the talk from 4 different people to be prepared for the worst.  Any prayers would be wonderful.
> :



Oh *Kathy *  I'm Praying for Strength, Peace, and Healing.



wildernessDad said:


> I'm not much of a praying person, but I will pray for my fellow groupies and for my wife, who has MS.



*WDad* You and your wife are in my thoughts and prayers.
 I so enjoy your dancing countdowns and I know you will love the Illuminations Fireworks Cruise. We did one for my Birthday a few years ago It was truly magical  

Continued prayers for your Father in law *Stopher* and your Mom *Kat* 


Take Care Groupies


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I'm not much of a praying person, but I will pray for my fellow groupies and for my wife, who has MS.



WD, your wife is in my prayers also.


----------



## Muushka

We have lots of new Groupies with us. 

If any of you wonderful Groupies would like your birthday celebrated with us, can you either PM me or post here? 
I well add you to the list.  

We love birthdays!

PS I am packing for our cruise on Sunday!!!
I won't have the internet, but will happily catch up early in October!


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> I'm not much of a praying person, but I will pray for my fellow groupies and for my wife, who has MS.



Thanks for sharing wildernessDad, she'll be added to my prayer list.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> PS I am packing for our cruise on Sunday!!!
> I won't have the internet, but will happily catch up early in October!



Oh how fun Barb!    I hope it's a great one.


----------



## wildernessDad

Sing it with me!

76 trombones... no, that's not it.

76 days until I step into my happy place!


----------



## Anna114

So on the 23rd I get to make our first reservation at our beloved VWL! We are going next August, do I need to be on the phone first thing?


----------



## wildernessDad

Anna114 said:


> So on the 23rd I get to make our first reservation at our beloved VWL! We are going next August, do I need to be on the phone first thing?



Most probably not, but personally, I would be.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> PS I am packing for our cruise on Sunday!!!
> I won't have the internet, but will happily catch up early in October!



Have a great time!  



wildernessDad said:


> Sing it with me!
> 
> 76 trombones... no, that's not it.
> 
> 76 days until I step into my happy place!



All together now!   15 days for me!!   



Anna114 said:


> So on the 23rd I get to make our first reservation at our beloved VWL! We are going next August, do I need to be on the phone first thing?



You'll probably be ok, but it wouldn't hurt if you can.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

eliza61 said:


> Hey, has anybody heard from Maria lately?



Maria where are you?  I wondered that when I was reading back.



Inkmahm said:


> Very cool!  Kohl's is a great company.  A tidbit from my past- I did all the purchase accounting for the Kohl's acquisition by management when they bought the company from BATUS.  That was back in 1986, I think.  Maybe 1985.  Corporate headquarters were in the back of a retail store at that point  I think there were something like 65 stores total, all in an area close to Milwaukee, WI.  Those original owners became multi multi millionaires.  Originally the stores were owned by the Kohl's family.  They did a lot for the Milwaukee area. They have been generous and always were well respected.  Congratulations on getting the money for your school!



Thanks!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies.  Adding to the rash of health issues happening with so many of our friends I find I'm sitting in the Cardiac ICU with my mother now.  She was admitted late Saturday and has a very weak heart, poor kidney function and is not doing well.  I've had the talk from 4 different people to be prepared for the worst.  Any prayers would be wonderful.
> 
> My prayers continue to go to Stopher, his wife, his FIL and his family and to twokats and her mother.



Kathy--so sorry to hear about your mom.  Prayers for you both.



wildernessDad said:


> I just booked the Illuminations Fireworks Cruise for the evening of December 17.  Currently, we are only 5.  More when I get my act together...



Love your countdown!  Yay for the cruise.  Prayers for Mrs. WD too.



tea pot said:


> Thanks *Muushka *so glad to be back "Home"
> 
> Yeah Dory is Back!!!!


Thank you!  I feel the same way! 



Muushka said:


> We have lots of new Groupies with us.
> 
> If any of you wonderful Groupies would like your birthday celebrated with us, can you either PM me or post here?
> I well add you to the list.
> 
> We love birthdays!
> 
> PS I am packing for our cruise on Sunday!!!
> I won't have the internet, but will happily catch up early in October!



Happy Cruising Muushka!  Enjoy every minute.






Woohoo for Horselover!  15 day dance.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for all the wonderful support!  

Things are fairly stable with Mom for the moment except for her pain and discomfort which has increased.  Getting her to start eating is the next item and that's going to be a struggle.  

WD - your wife will also be in my prayers.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey *Dory*, Welcome Back!  Great news about winning the Kohl's money for your school. Job well done! 

Hi *tea pot*  We've missed you, too!

*horselover*, jealous here.  Didn't you just get back? 

 *ethansmommy*! Nice to have you here.

*Muushka's goin' cruisin'*  Think about us every once in a while.  We'll miss you while you're gone.  Have a great trip!

Continued prayers for you *stopher* and your father-in-law.  It's so hard to see our parents age and watch as their health fails.

So sorry to read about your mom, *Kathy*. I'll certainly add her (and you) to my prayer list as well.

And *WD* I'll be praying for your wife also.

Isn't Maria a nurse?  If what is happening in the lives of our Groupies is any indication, she's probably terribly overworked.


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies.  Adding to the rash of health issues happening with so many of our friends I find I'm sitting in the Cardiac ICU with my mother now.  She was admitted late Saturday and has a very weak heart, poor kidney function and is not doing well.  I've had the talk from 4 different people to be prepared for the worst.  Any prayers would be wonderful.
> 
> My prayers continue to go to Stopher, his wife, his FIL and his family and to twokats and her mother.



Kathy, I add my prayers for you and your mom also, since I can totally relate.    
In the past today would have been a good day for my mom, but she is still weak and has no appetite at all.  We are having a PetScan next Tuesday and hopefully that will tell us a little better where we are at.  She is still actively planning for the cruise.  She picked out some more clothes today for me to order for her.  



Muushka said:


> PS I am packing for our cruise on Sunday!!!
> I won't have the internet, but will happily catch up early in October!



Have a great cruise.  As of Wednesday the 22 it will be 99 days until we board the Wonder for our NYE cruise.  Double digits are so nice!!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies.  Adding to the rash of health issues happening with so many of our friends I find I'm sitting in the Cardiac ICU with my mother now.  She was admitted late Saturday and has a very weak heart, poor kidney function and is not doing well.  I've had the talk from 4 different people to be prepared for the worst.  Any prayers would be wonderful.



Oh Kathy I'm sorry.  I somehow missed this post.  Adding your mom to my prayer list.  



DiznyDi said:


> horselover[/B], jealous here.  Didn't you just get back?



Yes.  It's kind of crazy isn't it?!  This trip has been planned for a long time that Aug. trip was a spur of the moment thing.  We never travel so close together normally, but I couldn't get out of this.  I promised DS12 & he did earn it per the terms we laid down.  So off we go!  Need to make the most of this trip because I don't anticipate another one until we're back at the Lodge in Dec. '11.


----------



## Granny

Hello fellow Groupies! 

Been out of touch for a few days as we had a lightning strike near our house Saturday night which fried several things in the house including our main computer.  We also have AT&T U-Verse which got fried so we didn't have phones, television or internet.  

Do you guys know how much you can get done when there are no distractions like the internet or television?    It's been a productive couple of days and now I get to go shopping to replace the fried computer, television, stereo equipment and phones.

The person who worked on our U-Verse said it was one of the more destructive lighting strikes he'd seen (as far as effects) considering it didn't even hit the house!  Must have been a ground strike very near.

Regardless, we are all good.  My prayers and Moose Dust for all those who have suffering loved ones.


----------



## Dreamin Disney

Just got back from a 5 day trip home.  AWESOME as usual.  I love VWL ... everything was just perfect.


----------



## Muushka

All the Groupie's Kats Moms, I hope you are feeling better.



Dreamin Disney said:


> Just got back from a 5 day trip home.  AWESOME as usual.  I love VWL ... everything was just perfect.



Well.  Sounds like someone needs a Moosie for their siggy!  So, do tell, what were some of your favorite VWL sights??



Granny said:


> Hello fellow Groupies!
> 
> Been out of touch for a few days as we had a lightning strike near our house Saturday night which fried several things in the house including our main computer.  We also have AT&T U-Verse which got fried so we didn't have phones, television or internet.
> 
> Do you guys know how much you can get done when there are no distractions like the internet or television?    It's been a productive couple of days and now I get to go shopping to replace the fried computer, television, stereo equipment and phones.
> 
> The person who worked on our U-Verse said it was one of the more destructive lighting strikes he'd seen (as far as effects) considering it didn't even hit the house!  Must have been a ground strike very near.
> 
> Regardless, we are all good.  My prayers and Moose Dust for all those who have suffering loved ones.



Oh Granny, how awful and fun, both at the same time!  As a lover of new electronics, that would be fun!

Can I share my lightning story?

In S FL when I lived there, there was a storm about 5 miles west of me.  As I walked back from checking the mail I heard the loudest SNAP! that I have ever heard.  And tingling down my head and arms.  I had no idea what had happened.  A security guard was just driving by when it happened.  Slowed down to gawk at me, for what, I had no idea.  I ran up to him and asked him what he saw.  He saw a bolt of lightning come right for my head, got about 1.5 feet away and then proceeded to strike my neighbor's AC unit.  She lost every single electric item in her house, but I lived to tell the story!

My dog, Katie (looked just like Eliza's Hobbs!) sustained some of the impact (she had bare feet, bad mom I am and the bolt evidently travels up through the ground too).  She was never the same after that day, afraid of just about everything.

So, in conclusion, Granny, glad that nobody got hit and glad that you get to buy all kinds of goodies!


----------



## ethansmommy

DiznyDi said:


> *ethansmommy*! Nice to have you here.
> 
> .



Thank you, we are very excited for our trip.


----------



## Nicoal13

Question for you groupies....

We had been planning on a second week of May 2011 trip with my parents. However, my Dad doesn't like hot weather and asked if early March would be an option.

Which would you choose? Of course, I know the points will be higher for March.

If we did go in March, we would probably leave Feb. 27th. and stay until March 5th. Mardi Gras is March 8. 

Touring plans gives the crowd levels very similar numbers for both weeks. Mostly 1-3 for March and 2-5's for May. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## horselover

Nicoal13 said:


> Question for you groupies....
> 
> We had been planning on a second week of May 2011 trip with my parents. However, my Dad doesn't like hot weather and asked if early March would be an option.
> 
> Which would you choose? Of course, I know the points will be higher for March.
> 
> If we did go in March, we would probably leave Feb. 27th. and stay until March 5th. Mardi Gras is March 8.
> 
> Touring plans gives the crowd levels very similar numbers for both weeks. Mostly 1-3 for March and 2-5's for May.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Well it depends on how cool you might like it.  March especially early March can be hit or miss.  It could be beautiful or chilly.  We went this year around March 11 I think.  I was sunny, but cool & windy.  Too cold for the pool (at least for me) but comfortable for the parks.  Nights we needed a sweatshirt.  Crowds were pretty heavy but it was closer to the middle of March, earlier could be better.   Definitely lower crowds in May, but it can be hot.  I guess it would depend on what type of trip you were looking for.  Only parks & cooler weather I'd say March.  If going to the pool is important to you I'd say May.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . .  I don't anticipate another one until we're back at the Lodge in Dec. '11.






Nicoal13 said:


> Question for you groupies....
> 
> We had been planning on a second week of May 2011 trip with my parents. However, my Dad doesn't like hot weather and asked if early March would be an option.
> 
> Which would you choose? . . . . . . . . . .



Be sure to watch for the dreaded Spring Break in March!  

Even the most obscure hot tubs, including our favorite at VWL, can be over-flowing with beer toting frat brothers and bikini-clad cheer leaders jumping in with a splash from 5 feet out and bragging to each other how they have the world beat.  

DiznyDi was a little uncomfortable with all that; maybe your Dad won't be . . . . it didn't bother me, bother me, bother me.


----------



## horselover

horselover said:


> I don't anticipate another one until we're back at the Lodge in Dec. '11.





Dizny Dad said:


>



Well considering this next trip will be my 3rd for this year I wouldn't feel too sorry for me.  I'm pretty spoiled.  It will be a bit of a shock to the system though.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Well considering this next trip will be my 3rd for this year I wouldn't feel too sorry for me.  I'm pretty spoiled.  It will be a bit of a shock to the system though.



HL this is our dry season.  We didn't go to the world this year and our next trip will be in May (DLP) and August.  Like you, I have no grounds whatsoever to complain but I will say, I miss the world.

*Muush,*   Have a wonderful trip.  take pictures for me.  Be safe friend.
*Stopher, Kat and WD*.  we're all sending our love out to you.  close your eyes and clear your mind, betcha you'll hear all our prayers winging up.  
*
Ethansmommy*  Welcome to our band of merry madness.  You have picked the absolute best thread on the net. Bar none.


----------



## wildernessDad

I told my wife, Toni, that you were all praying her.  It made her happy.  Thank you for your warm concern.

Fortunately, her MS is relatively mild compared to others who have the disease.  We have a wheelchair which we bring with us on vacations.  Sometimes, she uses it as a walker when she feels that she can walk.  Her walking is not fluid and she is going to physical therapy to try to make it better.  There have been times when she has lost her balance.  The only time that I hurt because of this is when I see her cry.  That I find very hard to swallow.  And so, this man, who usually does not pray, prays for her and I will pray for you wonderful people here.  I'm not good at it, but I'll give it a shot because it can't hurt.

On rare occasions, we get the obnoxious theme park guest who makes some snarky comment when they see her get on the bus in the rear and then me lifting the wheelchair up and in.  They wonder why she didn't just rent one at the park, but she has trouble getting through the resorts as well, so we really do need the wheelchair.


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> I'm not good at it, but I'll give it a shot because it can't hurt.



Eloquence is not required.    God simply desires to hear from you.  What or how you say or present it, isn't always important.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I told my wife, Toni, that you were all praying her.  It made her happy.  Thank you for your warm concern.
> 
> Fortunately, her MS is relatively mild compared to others who have the disease.  We have a wheelchair which we bring with us on vacations.  Sometimes, she uses it as a walker when she feels that she can walk.  Her walking is not fluid and she is going to physical therapy to try to make it better.  There have been times when she has lost her balance.  The only time that I hurt because of this is when I see her cry.  That I find very hard to swallow.  And so, this man, who usually does not pray, prays for her and I will pray for you wonderful people here.  I'm not good at it, but I'll give it a shot because it can't hurt.
> 
> On rare occasions, we get the obnoxious theme park guest who makes some snarky comment when they see her get on the bus in the rear and then me lifting the wheelchair up and in.  They wonder why she didn't just rent one at the park, but she has trouble getting through the resorts as well, so we really do need the wheelchair.



Thank you for sharing your wife's name with us.  I really like to use a name when I am talking with The Man.  Toni will be lifted up each and every morning, with specific prayers.  What a wonderful husband you are.  I look forward to meeting you both in how many days???

Thank you all for your cruise well-wishes for me and Mr Muush. Poor guy has been without a day off since last November (well, weekends and holidays off of course!) and needs this badly.  The cats are nervous with all the stuff out, they know what it means.

*Nicole*, any chance of going in April?  Best of both worlds!

*Both Kat's Moms* still in my prayers.  twokats, I imagine that cruise is quite the boost for your mom!  Love it.


----------



## Muushka

I know we have some, um, "seasoned" Groupies, of which I am one.

Any of you old timers lovers of the Yardbirds?  I bought a used CD the other day and I thought it was just an old CD with one particular song on it that I absolutely love (and it is never played anywhere) Happenings Ten Years Time Ago.

So, I get the CD and start reading it in the car (as a passenger of course!).  And I see that it has some additional musicians on it, like Slash (yeah, the long-haired Guns and Roses guitarist).  I am like What?  That guy was in diapers when the Yardbirds sang that song!!!

So I start listening to it (the name of the CD is Birdland).  And while the music is similar, it is different.  Sure enough, these guys went into the studio 35 years later and recorded some of their best music!  This is what wiki wrote


> Birdland is a 2003 album by English blues rock band The Yardbirds. The album was the first Yardbirds release in over 35 years; however, the only original 60's era Yardbirds members are drummer Jim McCarty and rhythm guitarist Chris Dreja. (Jeff Beck does make a cameo appearance on "My Blind Life"). New members are John Idan, Gypie Mayo, and Alan Glen. Several notable guitarists appear throughout the record, including Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, Slash, Johnny Rzeznik, Jeff "Skunk" Baxter, and Brian May.
> 
> The album contains seven new tracks composed mostly by McCarty or Dreja, and eight remakes of Yardbirds songs from the 1960s. The song An Original Man (A Song for Keith) was dedicated to The Yardbirds' original lead singer, Keith Relf, who died in 1976.



So I created a mix on my Zune- old Yardbirds song and then the remake old then new and so on.  Oh my gosh.  "Music to my ears".

The Yardbirds was way ahead of it's time musically and started the careers of some of the greatest guitarists (Beck, Page and Clapton).

How this relates to VWL?  Well, I love VWL and I love old _and _new Yardbirds of course!


----------



## Nicoal13

April scares me at WDW. I've been in March twice when I was younger, but that was late March.  

I think we will probably stick with May. Gives us more time to save money. I think the very beginning of March would be ok, but I'm still leary. I hate spring break crowds.

My DH loves The Yardbirds. Of course we weren't born when they first started. LOL. His fave band is Led Zeppelin. I'll have to see if he knows the "new" Yardbirds stuff. 

Another showing at our house today. Keep your fingers crossed!

Wilderness Dad - I will include your DW in my prayers. I'm not good at praying either, but that doesn't matter. Sorry she sometimes gets dirty looks at WDW. My Grandma had MS as did my HS basketball coach. I know how it can be different from day to day. I never judge when I see a wheelchair or ECV because I know that health problems are not always obvious. Plus, my dear Grandpa was a quadriplegic and in a wheelchair.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Anna114

I'm such a yutz. I posted the on the WL thread instead of here.

Well, I finally made my FIRST VWL reservation for next August. I've been waiting to make this reservation since May of 2009 LOL. Gonna be in my "good place" on August 23rd for a week in a one bedroom villa. Now.... only 11 months to go. I'm leaving on 10/8 headed to SSR for F&W maybe I'll go visit VWL just because


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> I told my wife, Toni, that you were all praying her.  It made her happy.  Thank you for your warm concern. . . . . . . . .



*WildernessDad* - And we wont forget to pray for you, too.  It take a great man to be the Pillar in the face of adversity; and to tell of when you hurt, is a glimpse of what you may keep private, but shows us your strength of character.

And if you are familiar with Gary Larson's "_The Far Side"_ Cartoon *God Makes the Earth *- Captioned below with Gods words "just to make things interesting", God stood at the stove with a large frying pan making the earth; and in his hand was a shaker He was using labeled *Jerks*.

I think of that often in life when encountering part of God's seasoning in my life and laugh - yeah, just to make things interesting . . .


----------



## SantaRay

Muushka, Have a great trip. We are taking our first ever cruise in November. First time stay at BLT (1 night), 3 day cruise, then 4 days at VWL. This will be our first trip home since Ranger Stan retired, sure gonna miss seeing him. Has anyone seen or spoken with him since retirement?


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks again, everybody.  I will now go back to my regularly-scheduled program....

74 days to go!


----------



## Dizny Dad

SantaRay said:


> . . . . . . . . This will be our first trip home since Ranger Stan retired, sure gonna miss seeing him. Has anyone seen or spoken with him since retirement?



The Groupie met with him last May in the Carolwood Pacific Room.  And I beleive he is joining in on one of the December Groupie Meets.

Jimmy - speak up hear . . . .


----------



## Muushka

SantaRay said:


> Muushka, Have a great trip. We are taking our first ever cruise in November. First time stay at BLT (1 night), 3 day cruise, then 4 days at VWL. This will be our first trip home since Ranger Stan retired, sure gonna miss seeing him. Has anyone seen or spoken with him since retirement?



Thanks Santa!!  Are you doing DCL?  I hope it is wonderful!  Will you by any chance be at VWL Dec 6th?  
Rumor has it that we might have a special guest who happens to be a former ranger.



Anna114 said:


> I'm such a yutz. I posted the on the WL thread instead of here.
> 
> Well, I finally made my FIRST VWL reservation for next August. I've been waiting to make this reservation since May of 2009 LOL. Gonna be in my "good place" on August 23rd for a week in a one bedroom villa. Now.... only 11 months to go. I'm leaving on 10/8 headed to SSR for F&W maybe I'll go visit VWL just because



Have a good time in October and congrats on your very first VWL reservation!



Dizny Dad said:


> *WildernessDad* - And we won’t forget to pray for you, too.  It take a great man to be the Pillar in the face of adversity; and to tell of when you hurt, is a glimpse of what you may keep private, but shows us your strength of character.
> 
> And if you are familiar with Gary Larson's "_The Far Side"_ Cartoon *God Makes the Earth *- Captioned below with God’s words "just to make things interesting", God stood at the stove with a large frying pan making the earth; and in his hand was a shaker He was using labeled *Jerks*.
> 
> I think of that often in life when encountering part of God's seasoning in my life and laugh - yeah, just to make things interesting . . .


We are huge Gary Lawson fans.  I had not heard of his God Makes the Earth book.  I need to get that.  Love the 'jerk' story.



wildernessDad said:


> Thanks again, everybody.  I will now go back to my regularly-scheduled program....
> 
> 74 days to go!



I knew there was a good number in there somewhere!



Dizny Dad said:


> The Groupie met with him last May in the Carolwood Pacific Room.  And I beleive he is joining in on one of the December Groupie Meets.
> 
> Jimmy - speak up hear . . . .


I'm not Jimmy, but he will make a special appearance, live from the Carolwood Pacific Room......Ranger Stan!!!  
On Dec 6 if the creeks don't rise!


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> I told my wife, Toni, that you were all praying her.  It made her happy.  Thank you for your warm concern.
> I'm not good at it, but I'll give it a shot because it can't hurt........
> On rare occasions, we get the obnoxious theme park guest who makes some snarky comment



*WD* don't worry He knows what we need before we ask and as others have said just speak your heart.

And about those obnoxious guest, sometimes I bite my lip and Pray for them too.




Muushka said:


> I know we have some, um, "seasoned" Groupies, of which I am one.
> Any of you old timers lovers of the Yardbirds?



WOW *Muush *thanks for that Blast from the Past 
Have a Great time on your cruise. We want pics and more pics when you get back   poor kitty cats mine start to hide they think the carrier is coming out next.



Nicoal13 said:


> April scares me at WDW. I've been in March twice when I was younger, but that was late March.
> I think we will probably stick with May.



We enjoy May the crowds are definitely less than April and March but It will be warmer. Have a Magical time  



Anna114 said:


> Well, I finally made my FIRST VWL reservation for next August.



 Happy Dance for your first visit to our beloved lodge you won't be disappointed 

Take Care Groupies


----------



## SantaRay

Muushka said:


> Thanks Santa!!  Are you doing DCL?  I hope it is wonderful!  Will you by any chance be at VWL Dec 6th?
> Rumor has it that we might have a special guest who happens to be a former ranger.



We are sailing on the Wonder, Nov 18-21. We'll have to miss out on seeing Ranger Stan.


----------



## Muushka

SantaRay said:


> We are sailing on the Wonder, Nov 18-21. We'll have to miss out on seeing Ranger Stan.



Bummer.  Sorry you will miss Stan the Man.

But feel free to visit often and post lots of trip reports and pictures!


----------



## Anna114

Thank you gang for all of your well wishes about our first booking at the VWL!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . . .We are huge Gary Lawson fans.  I had not heard of his God Makes the Earth book.  I need to get that .  . . . . . . .



*Muushka* - It was not a book, just a single cartoon, but I love all of his cartoons showing God putting up with us.  How about the one where a very large mason type jar is shown broken open in a beautiful garden, an unclothed man and woman running away from it, and the words in the clouds above "ah oh!"


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> *Muushka* - It was not a book, just a single cartoon, but I love all of his cartoons showing God putting up with us.  How about the one where a very large mason type jar is shown broken open in a beautiful garden, an unclothed man and woman running away from it, and the words in the clouds above "ah oh!"



So many fabulous ones... oh man I love the Far Side.


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> So many fabulous ones... oh man I love the Far Side.



Gary Larson would certainly have a great outlook on the DVC!  Imagine the cartoons centered around all of our quirks and concerns for points, ADRs, pool hopping, room selection, , , , , and ADDONITIS!


----------



## Muushka

Last night I was telling Mr Muush about Gary Larson's book (but now I know not to look for it!).

He corrected me and said Larson.  And I thought OYE, I think I wrote Lawson on the boards.  DOH!!  Larson...Larson.....

When he retired, we just about cried.  We have all of his books, but not quite the same as reading 1 pearl a day.

Still packing.....


----------



## WolfpackFan

Groupies -

I really need some encouragement (or even some suggestions) on my problem. As you may have noted we leave a week from tomorrow for 8 nights at WDW (1 night at Hampton Inn LBV and 7 nights at VWL). Well all of a sudden I have developed major foot problems. My right foot is just about to kill me. I haven't been to my doctor but I am sure it is Plantar Fasclitis (which I've had before on my other foot). The bottom line is any extended walking causes me extreme pain. And here we're heading down to my favorite place in the world in a week. I am going to take it easy over the next week, but I am afraid I may still be having major pain when we're down there. And we were so looking forward to F&W at Epcot. We've never been there during F&W and I had plans for us going to Epcot just about every day of our trip. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if my foot gets better in a weeks time. If not, I'm going to be taking major doses of ibuprofen and will spend the week limping around. 

Anyway, thanks for listening to my tale of woe .


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> *Both Kat's Moms* still in my prayers.  twokats, I imagine that cruise is quite the boost for your mom!  Love it.



That is one thing that brightens her face up is when we talk the cruise.  We have ordered her several new outfits plus of course some for DD and myself.  Sometime or other I guess I will try to look for something for DH.  

She is still weak and we are trying to build up her appetite.  Tuesday we are having the PetScan done to check on the status of the cancer.  Then going to see both of her doctors, the oncologist and the surgeon.  Going to be a very full day.  
I also pray and think daily about all the other groupies plus their family members that need as much as we do.  Thank God we have a great support system here. 

Back to the cruise. . . 95 days til we land in Florida and 97 days til the cruise!!!


----------



## twinklebug

WolfpackFan said:


> Groupies -
> 
> I really need some encouragement (or even some suggestions) on my problem. As you may have noted we leave a week from tomorrow for 8 nights at WDW (1 night at Hampton Inn LBV and 7 nights at VWL). Well all of a sudden I have developed major foot problems. My right foot is just about to kill me. I haven't been to my doctor but I am sure it is Plantar Fasclitis (which I've had before on my other foot). The bottom line is any extended walking causes me extreme pain. And here we're heading down to my favorite place in the world in a week. I am going to take it easy over the next week, but I am afraid I may still be having major pain when we're down there. And we were so looking forward to F&W at Epcot. We've never been there during F&W and I had plans for us going to Epcot just about every day of our trip. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if my foot gets better in a weeks time. If not, I'm going to be taking major doses of ibuprofen and will spend the week limping around.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening to my tale of woe .



Aw, I had that and it lasted over a year. I got it from simply cutting around a group of people who were blocking a walkway and rolled my foot a bit on the curb. Not fun.

Of all the pain killers, rest and exercise I did, the only thing that made it better: rolling a new tennis ball around under my foot.  I did this every time I sat at my desk. Rolling it around hurts a bit but I could feel the relief start within 24 hours right after using it. Send your wife or kids out on a mission tonight to get you a new can. Worst case - you can whack the balls against the wall when you're bored because you can't walk anywhere.


----------



## Inkmahm

WolfpackFan said:


> Groupies -
> 
> I really need some encouragement (or even some suggestions) on my problem. As you may have noted we leave a week from tomorrow for 8 nights at WDW (1 night at Hampton Inn LBV and 7 nights at VWL). Well all of a sudden I have developed major foot problems. My right foot is just about to kill me. I haven't been to my doctor but I am sure it is Plantar Fasclitis (which I've had before on my other foot). The bottom line is any extended walking causes me extreme pain. And here we're heading down to my favorite place in the world in a week. I am going to take it easy over the next week, but I am afraid I may still be having major pain when we're down there. And we were so looking forward to F&W at Epcot. We've never been there during F&W and I had plans for us going to Epcot just about every day of our trip. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if my foot gets better in a weeks time. If not, I'm going to be taking major doses of ibuprofen and will spend the week limping around.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening to my tale of woe .



Do you have inserts for your shoes?  That and high dosages of ibuprofen are my suggestion.   I know the pain and understand the problem.  I hope your feet make it!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the update Kathy.  I hope the tests give good results.  And I hope she regains her appetite.  I can just see her smiling from ear to ear when her name is called when entering the Wonder.  Ahhhhhhh 

WolfpackFan  I have had PF on and off for 13 years.  More off than on.  I agree with the rolling of the tennis ball and the Ibuprofen.  And I have heard that if you land on them just right, they will crumble and the pain will go away.  Mine always just up and disappear for no known reason.  I wish that for you, quick!

Well, take care all, see you in a week and 2 days!!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Thanks for the update Kathy.  I hope the tests give good results.  And I hope she regains her appetite.  I can just see her smiling from ear to ear when her name is called when entering the Wonder.  Ahhhhhhh
> 
> WolfpackFan  I have had PF on and off for 13 years.  More off than on.  I agree with the rolling of the tennis ball and the Ibuprofen.  And I have heard that if you land on them just right, they will crumble and the pain will go away.  Mine always just up and disappear for no known reason.  I wish that for you, quick!
> 
> Well, take care all, see you in a week and 2 days!!



Ms. Muushka,
What are you doing playing on the boards you should be rechecking the suitcases.

Have a glorious time.  smooth sailings.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Ms. Muushka,
> What are you doing playing on the boards you should be rechecking the suitcases.
> 
> Have a glorious time.  smooth sailings.



Funny you should say that.  I have been waiting for 2 days for Mr Muush to check his stuff so I can complete the mess!!

Thank you for the well wishes all.  Love and hugs, Barb


----------



## DaveH

WolfpackFan said:


> Groupies -
> 
> I really need some encouragement (or even some suggestions) on my problem. As you may have noted we leave a week from tomorrow for 8 nights at WDW (1 night at Hampton Inn LBV and 7 nights at VWL). Well all of a sudden I have developed major foot problems. My right foot is just about to kill me. I haven't been to my doctor but I am sure it is Plantar Fasclitis (which I've had before on my other foot). The bottom line is any extended walking causes me extreme pain. And here we're heading down to my favorite place in the world in a week. I am going to take it easy over the next week, but I am afraid I may still be having major pain when we're down there. And we were so looking forward to F&W at Epcot. We've never been there during F&W and I had plans for us going to Epcot just about every day of our trip. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if my foot gets better in a weeks time. If not, I'm going to be taking major doses of ibuprofen and will spend the week limping around.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening to my tale of woe .



I have no advice on helping with the pain. If you are still in a great deal of pain, I would consider renting an EVC from offsite. DW can walk norally fine. After 4 hours or less  at WDW she is in great pain. She has a torn meniskus(sp?) and she has some bone on bone in parts of her knee. You will be first on and last off of the buses and folks will glare at you. But seeing WDW with alot less pain is worth it. Good luck.


----------



## WolfpackFan

DaveH said:


> I have no advice on helping with the pain. If you are still in a great deal of pain, I would consider renting an EVC from offsite. DW can walk norally fine. After 4 hours or less  at WDW she is in great pain. She has a torn meniskus(sp?) and she has some bone on bone in parts of her knee. You will be first on and last off of the buses and folks will glare at you. But seeing WDW with alot less pain is worth it. Good luck.



I thought about the ECV thing but I really hate to do that. I can hear the comments now "look at that perfectly healthy man riding around on that thing." I can't believe this is happening a week before we head down to WDW. I was hoping it would feel better this morning but it doesn't. I am so bummed .


----------



## wildernessDad

WolfpackFan said:


> I thought about the ECV thing but I really hate to do that. I can hear the comments now "look at that perfectly healthy man riding around on that thing." I can't believe this is happening a week before we head down to WDW. I was hoping it would feel better this morning but it doesn't. I am so bummed .



There's no shame in using an ECV if you need one.  That's the bottom line.  Of course, I know you'd rather walk it.


----------



## WolfpackFan

wildernessDad said:


> There's no shame in using an ECV if you need one.  That's the bottom line.  Of course, I know you'd rather walk it.



Does anyone know if Disney rents out any wheelchairs at the parks? Or do you have to arrange ahead of time with a third party? I feel that I could get around between the resorts and buses, etc. But I'm just concerned about Epcot mainly. I was wondering if it got really bad (well it's really bad now), could I get a wheelchair and let DW push me around WS. One thing about this, we definitely won't be doing park hopping all over the place as we usually do. We'll go to one place and stay there and do a lot of resting along the way. I see myself planted at the Rose and Crown with a big cold one in front of me for most of the day .


----------



## DaveH

WolfpackFan said:


> I thought about the ECV thing but I really hate to do that. I can hear the comments now "look at that perfectly healthy man riding around on that thing." I can't believe this is happening a week before we head down to WDW. I was hoping it would feel better this morning but it doesn't. I am so bummed .



I want to answer this first. DW looks fine and walks ok first thing in the morning. After about 4 hours she is almost in tears from pain. Then she can't do much for a few days. I just make comments about pain and they shut up. You are spending way too much money to let those folks ruin your vacation. DW walks some and I ride the EVC. What an eye opening experience. Do not let others stop you from having a good trip. DW still hates using the EVC. I say to heck with the others, we lose more time using an EVC, but she enjoys herself more. Ok off of my soap box now. Now as far as wheelchairs are concern, they do rent them at all the parks. Someone has to push you. That is work in my book. They also rent ECV's at the parks. The EVC's at the parks are much more expensive. If you get an ECV find a quiet place and put it at very slow and see how it turns and how far it moves when to go to stop. They do not stop on a dime. They do drift some. I hope you get better so this is not needed. We use Walker Mobility and they have been great for us.


----------



## wildernessDad

WolfpackFan said:


> Does anyone know if Disney rents out any wheelchairs at the parks? Or do you have to arrange ahead of time with a third party? I feel that I could get around between the resorts and buses, etc. But I'm just concerned about Epcot mainly. I was wondering if it got really bad (well it's really bad now), could I get a wheelchair and let DW push me around WS. One thing about this, we definitely won't be doing park hopping all over the place as we usually do. We'll go to one place and stay there and do a lot of resting along the way. I see myself planted at the Rose and Crown with a big cold one in front of me for most of the day .



You can rent wheelchairs at the park, but you might want to consider a company that will deliver a wheelchair to your resort.  That way, you can use it in the resort and it will be cheaper than park rentals.

Also, there are limited number of wheelchairs at the resort.  When you check in, you could ask if one is available and then use it for the length of your stay.  That's sweet.  We have done that a couple of times.  But don't loose the wheelchair!


----------



## wildernessDad

I would like the opinion of my fellow groupies.

Our 2011 vacation plans include 7 nights at Disneyland and a vacation later in the year at WDW.  We will arrive at WDW this December 6.  I was thinking about getting a Premier Annual Passport when we arrive this December.  But I want to make sure I get decent value out of it.  So here are the options.

Option 1
WDW 12/6 - 12/18 2010 (12 nights) (Purchase premier passport)
DLR 5/7 - 5/14 2011 (7 nights)
WDW 11/24 - 11/27 2011 (3 nights)
WDW 12/10 - 12/18 2011 (8 nights) (outside of premier passport window)

Option 2
WDW 12/6 - 12/18 2010 (12 nights) (Purchase premier passport)
DLR 5/7 - 5/14 2011 (7 nights)
WDW 11/24 - 11/27 2011 (3 nights)
WDW 11/27 - 12/4 2011 (7 nights)

Option 1 is what I really want to do and option 2 makes max use of the premier annual.  Do you think that I'd get value with a premier annual with option 1?  Given that the DLR stay is only 7 nights, would another passport option be better?  I'm thinking no at this stage.

What do you think?


----------



## Inkmahm

WolfpackFan said:


> Does anyone know if Disney rents out any wheelchairs at the parks? Or do you have to arrange ahead of time with a third party? I feel that I could get around between the resorts and buses, etc. But I'm just concerned about Epcot mainly. I was wondering if it got really bad (well it's really bad now), could I get a wheelchair and let DW push me around WS. One thing about this, we definitely won't be doing park hopping all over the place as we usually do. We'll go to one place and stay there and do a lot of resting along the way. I see myself planted at the Rose and Crown with a big cold one in front of me for most of the day .



I can attest to pushing someone around in a wheelchair being hard work.  My mom is only 140 lbs and we have a transport wheelchair for her so it is lighter weight than a regular wheelchair.  But your legs and arms get a real workout pushing her around all day.  I won't take mom to WDW without also taking at least one or two nieces or nephews with us to help push.  My DH has a bad back and can't bend to push her so if there is no one else, I have to do it.  I can't push her all day.  

Get the scooter and let your wife enjoy vacation, too.


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> I would like the opinion of my fellow groupies.
> 
> Our 2011 vacation plans include 7 nights at Disneyland and a vacation later in the year at WDW.  We will arrive at WDW this December 6.  I was thinking about getting a Premier Annual Passport when we arrive this December.  But I want to make sure I get decent value out of it.  So here are the options.
> 
> Option 1
> WDW 12/6 - 12/18 2010 (12 nights) (Purchase premier passport)
> DLR 5/7 - 5/14 2011 (7 nights)
> WDW 11/24 - 11/27 2011 (3 nights)
> WDW 12/10 - 12/18 2011 (8 nights) (outside of premier passport window)
> 
> Option 2
> WDW 12/6 - 12/18 2010 (12 nights) (Purchase premier passport)
> DLR 5/7 - 5/14 2011 (7 nights)
> WDW 11/24 - 11/27 2011 (3 nights)
> WDW 11/27 - 12/4 2011 (7 nights)
> 
> Option 1 is what I really want to do and option 2 makes max use of the premier annual.  Do you think that I'd get value with a premier annual with option 1?  Given that the DLR stay is only 7 nights, would another passport option be better?  I'm thinking no at this stage.
> 
> What do you think?



I think option #2 also saves you travel costs.  Option #1 would require you to go home on 11/27 and turn around and go back to Disney just 2 weeks later.  So I'd consider my plane fare saved in option #2 as well as the 8 days of tickets that I wouldn't need to buy under option #1 as my savings.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> I think option #2 also saves you travel costs.  Option #1 would require you to go home on 11/27 and turn around and go back to Disney just 2 weeks later.  So I'd consider my plane fare saved in option #2 as well as the 8 days of tickets that I wouldn't need to buy under option #1 as my savings.



Yeah. You are right. But I'll arrive one day before Thanksgiving and depart on Dec 4.


----------



## twinklebug

Inkmahm said:


> I think option #2 also saves you travel costs.  Option #1 would require you to go home on 11/27 and turn around and go back to Disney just 2 weeks later.  So I'd consider my plane fare saved in option #2 as well as the 8 days of tickets that I wouldn't need to buy under option #1 as my savings.



I agree... well, unless there's a point to it...

WD, how often would you say you wake up in sweats because you've just had that nightmare where you didn't spend the money in time and your kids inherit it all? 

Which reminds me... time to call my parents


----------



## wildernessDad

twinklebug said:


> WD, how often would you say you wake up in sweats because you've just had that nightmare where you didn't spend the money in time and your kids inherit it all?
> 
> Which reminds me... time to call my parents



I definitely need to spend it faster!  More vacations in 2011 for starters.  Eldest daughter infoms me that she may not want to go to Disney, with grand daughter, in 2011.  . We'll see how long thst lasts.


----------



## blossomz

Bon Voyage and safe sailing Muush!


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies, boy is it weather as usually here in New England. 
I'm here in Maine yesterday it was a beautiful 80' now it's 57' and feels like fall.  The leaves are starting to turn and there is definitely is a nip in the air.

So I though you might enjoy seeing this guy.






take care groupies


----------



## jimmytammy

I think I have missed like 4 pages in the past few days.  Burning the midnight oil the last few days, so outta the loop I go.  Hope I dont miss anybody

Both Kathys...prayers being uplifted for you and your families, WD thanks for sharing your DW with us, prayers going up for you folks.  And dont be reluctant to pray...God already knows what lies deep within, He just wants to hear from us, its all about relationship.

Santa, I do stay in touch with Stan and will let him know you inquired.


----------



## franandaj

WolfpackFan said:


> I thought about the ECV thing but I really hate to do that. I can hear the comments now "look at that perfectly healthy man riding around on that thing." I can't believe this is happening a week before we head down to WDW. I was hoping it would feel better this morning but it doesn't. I am so bummed .



To heck with those people.  I am one of those "perfectly healthy" people who rides a scooter in DL & WDW.  Yes I could probably walk it for the first half day, maybe even a whole one.  Then I would be limping and crippled for the next three weeks, as I have both PF and Arthritis in my left foot.  I don't let them bother me because I know it makes my experience much better.  I get "hand-me-down" scooters from my DP who can hardly walk at all, but they can be rented affordably from offsite companies.

I would recomend a small scooter like a Go-go or other type that can be disasembled into parts and transported.  Not that you would need to do that, the buses, boats and monorails can easily accomodate them.  However, a lot of scooter companies (especially the Disney rentals) have these huge monstrosities of scooters that make it very difficult to navigate the crowds.  We used Buena Vista rentals, I think we got a discount by mentioning allears.net, they delivered it promptly within 2 hours of me calling and I just dropped it off at Bell Services when we checked out.

I would not recomend a wheelchair, especially at Epcot, that hill between England and France is a doozy, especially if you are coming from the Beach Club or Boardwalk.  Also you are not in control of your mobility, whereas with a scooter, if you run over someone's foot it's your fault, not the person pushing you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

He looks like he is looking for The Lodge . . . .

(Thanks tea pot!)


----------



## jimmytammy

Headed out the door yesterday and didnt have a chance to finish(slow typist).

Granny, hope all goes well with ins. co. and you get your house back in order soon

Muushka, hope you have a great trip, and stay away from that lightning

If I missed anybody, just know that you are daily in my thoughts and prayers collectively as a group.

Teapot, love the Moose.  I agree with Dad, he looks like he is longing for something, like the Lodge.  I feel his pain.


----------



## horselover

*Teapot* - love the pic!        And you are so right about the crazy weather here, but that's New England for you.



Dizny Dad said:


> He looks like he is looking for The Lodge . . . .
> 
> (Thanks tea pot!)





All together now it's single digit dance time!   





So I have some big & somewhat scary news to share.  After much soul searching & lots of research we have made the decision to pull DS12 out of school & I will begin home schooling him as of next week (1st day of our trip).  Some of you may remember that DS has Asperger Syndrome.   He's very bright but school has always been difficult for him.  Socially it's very difficult for him.  No matter what we or the school have tried it just doesn't seem to click for him.  He gets along fine with the other kids & they I think at least respect him for the knowledge he brings to certain subjects but beyond that he has no friends.  It really breaks my heart.       It used to be that he really didn't pay too much attention to it, but now that he's getting older it's starting to really bother him.  The volume & pace of work is also not the best for him.  He does have some accommodations, but getting new teachers to understand that every year is another story.  He also has very black & white ideas of school work & home work.  We're tired of clashing with the school over every little thing.  Pulling him out & trying to get the school system to pay for an out of district placement doesn't seem like the best option either.  Putting him in a school where he knows no one & no one knows him would not turn out well.  He's been begging us to try home schooling so we're going to give it a shot.  We've already given him some assignments to do while we're at Disney so some of the trip will count as school time.   He wants to study the economics of Disney, ride/wait time management, & he's been "hired" by Disney to create the next big ride start to finish.  He's already got some great ideas.  Maybe he'll be the next great imagineer!  I'm also thinking studying the food of different countries might be in order.  Oh good it just happens to be the F&W festival!          I plan to stop by the Japan pavillion & pick up a patience cat.  I wonder if they have a wisdom cat too?  I should probably pick up one of those too.  It's really amazing how much I've forgotten.  We'll be learning together I guess.   I would appreciate any prayers, good thoughts, & moose dust you care to send my way.  I'm going to need it!        

Have a good day all!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Hey HL,
> I can so feel your pain.  Rizzo the rat is also an Aspergers kid.  We were extremely lucky (and that's the only word for it) in that, when he was in elementary school he befriended 2 other kids both learning disabled and they have literally grown up together.
> I totally feel your pain on the school issue.  Anyone who thinks our schools are failing our "normal" kids, should see the mess that happens with special needs kids.
> Sending you much moose dust and love.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> He looks like he is looking for The Lodge . . . .
> 
> (Thanks tea pot!)



Looks like he already found The Lodge to me! Isn't that Bay Lake just beyond those trees?  

Thanks, Tea Pot, for the photo of our mascot.  

*Horselover*...it sounds like you are making a good choice for your child...and quite a commitment of your own.  While it may be scary I see so many people who have had so much success with home schooling and I'm sure yours will be challenging but go well.  It sounds like your son is actually pretty fired up about home schooling so that's a big part of the "battle" already won!  

Best wishes for a smooth transition and a good school year.


----------



## wildernessDad

Single digit dance time?  Oh man!  I wish I were there now!  I still have 70 days to go.


----------



## 2Xited4Disney

horselover said:


> *Teapot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now it's single digit dance time!
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be at VWL with you!!!! Hope to see you there!


----------



## WolfpackFan

5 days to go for us.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*horselover:*

Of course, prayers and moose dust for you and family in this next adventure you take together.  Keep us all up on how the experience is unfolding.  We do care and are interested.

DiznDi & I can not speak of a home school experience, but the experiences of dealing with the school systems in setting up IEPs for both of our children could fill a book or two.  Loving your kids means being at school, at the teacher's desk, in the administrator's office, making a noise, following thru with the home side, and letting our kids know that we support their efforts, even when those efforts sometimes come scattered in between failure to launch scenarios.

Good luck to you and your family in this new way of living.  We know you have chosen such because of what your DS can become, not because of what DS is.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Hey HL,
> I can so feel your pain.  Rizzo the rat is also an Aspergers kid.  We were extremely lucky (and that's the only word for it) in that, when he was in elementary school he befriended 2 other kids both learning disabled and they have literally grown up together.
> I totally feel your pain on the school issue.  Anyone who thinks our schools are failing our "normal" kids, should see the mess that happens with special needs kids.
> Sending you much moose dust and love.





Granny said:


> *Horselover*...it sounds like you are making a good choice for your child...and quite a commitment of your own.  While it may be scary I see so many people who have had so much success with home schooling and I'm sure yours will be challenging but go well.  It sounds like your son is actually pretty fired up about home schooling so that's a big part of the "battle" already won!
> 
> Best wishes for a smooth transition and a good school year.



Thanks for the support & good wishes Eliza & Granny!



wildernessDad said:


> Single digit dance time?  Oh man!  I wish I were there now!  I still have 70 days to go.



Well after this trip I'll be envious of your countdown WD.



2Xited4Disney said:


> horselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Teapot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now it's single digit dance time!
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be at VWL with you!!!! Hope to see you there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly we won't be at the Lodge this trip.  BC & BWV for us.  I'm 100% sure we'll make it over there for a visit though!    Have a wonderful trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WolfpackFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days to go for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!   And sending magical trip vibes your way also!
Click to expand...


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> We know you have chosen such because of what your DS can become, not because of what DS is.



This is really a great sentiment.  Very well said!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover

Homeschooling has been a part of our lives for at least 9 yrs now.  DD is in 12th, DS is in 10th and God has blessed us so much through it all!  DS has Auditory Processing issues and that is what led us to HS.  So we have been on both sides, both being in PS for a few yrs.  Moose Dust and Gods blessings in your new direction.  I am sending you a PM.


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> horselover
> 
> Homeschooling has been a part of our lives for at least 9 yrs now.  DD is in 12th, DS is in 10th and God has blessed us so much through it all!  DS has Auditory Processing issues and that is what led us to HS.  So we have been on both sides, both being in PS for a few yrs.  Moose Dust and Gods blessings in your new direction.  I am sending you a PM.



*horselover* Sending Moose Dust and Blessings your way.
I know He will give you strength and you already have the courage. 
I have met Jimmy and Tammy's Wonderful Children.... so if that is what home schooling can do Boy you are on the right track.
All the Best


----------



## perdidobay

horselover said:


> *Teapot*
> 
> 
> So I have some big & somewhat scary news to share.  After much soul searching & lots of research we have made the decision to pull DS12 out of school & I will begin home schooling him as of next week (1st day of our trip).  Some of you may remember that DS has Asperger Syndrome.   He's very bright but school has always been difficult for him.  Socially it's very difficult for him.  No matter what we or the school have tried it just doesn't seem to click for him.  He gets along fine with the other kids & they I think at least respect him for the knowledge he brings to certain subjects but beyond that he has no friends.  It really breaks my heart.       It used to be that he really didn't pay too much attention to it, but now that he's getting older it's starting to really bother him.  The volume & pace of work is also not the best for him.  He does have some accommodations, but getting new teachers to understand that every year is another story.  He also has very black & white ideas of school work & home work.  We're tired of clashing with the school over every little thing.  Pulling him out & trying to get the school system to pay for an out of district placement doesn't seem like the best option either.  Putting him in a school where he knows no one & no one knows him would not turn out well.  He's been begging us to try home schooling so we're going to give it a shot.  We've already given him some assignments to do while we're at Disney so some of the trip will count as school time.   He wants to study the economics of Disney, ride/wait time management, & he's been "hired" by Disney to create the next big ride start to finish.  He's already got some great ideas.  Maybe he'll be the next great imagineer!  I'm also thinking studying the food of different countries might be in order.  Oh good it just happens to be the F&W festival!          I plan to stop by the Japan pavillion & pick up a patience cat.  I wonder if they have a wisdom cat too?  I should probably pick up one of those too.  It's really amazing how much I've forgotten.  We'll be learning together I guess.   I would appreciate any prayers, good thoughts, & moose dust you care to send my way.  I'm going to need it!
> 
> Have a good day all!


 
Best wishes in helping your son with his schooling. Good for you!
Have a great trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza, I pray that all goes well for you.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> *horselover:*
> 
> Of course, prayers and moose dust for you and family in this next adventure you take together.  Keep us all up on how the experience is unfolding.  We do care and are interested.
> 
> DiznDi & I can not speak of a home school experience, but the experiences of dealing with the school systems in setting up IEPs for both of our children could fill a book or two.  Loving your kids means being at school, at the teacher's desk, in the administrator's office, making a noise, following thru with the home side, and letting our kids know that we support their efforts, even when those efforts sometimes come scattered in between failure to launch scenarios.
> 
> Good luck to you and your family in this new way of living.  *We know you have chosen such because of what your DS can become, not because of what DS is*.



Thank you Dizny Dad!  That is exactly how I feel you just put it into words for me.   



jimmytammy said:


> horselover
> 
> Homeschooling has been a part of our lives for at least 9 yrs now.  DD is in 12th, DS is in 10th and God has blessed us so much through it all!  DS has Auditory Processing issues and that is what led us to HS.  So we have been on both sides, both being in PS for a few yrs.  Moose Dust and Gods blessings in your new direction.  I am sending you a PM.



Thanks Jimmy.  I'll be sending you one right back soon!



tea pot said:


> *horselover* Sending Moose Dust and Blessings your way.
> I know He will give you strength and you already have the courage.
> I have met Jimmy and Tammy's Wonderful Children.... so if that is what home schooling can do Boy you are on the right track.
> All the Best



Thanks TP.  I too have meet JT's children & they truly are special.  I can only hope mine turn out as well.

*perdidobay* - thank you for your good wishes as well.

Have I mentioned that groupies are awesome?!


----------



## jimmytammy

teapot and horselover

Thank you so much for those kind words.  I shared them with Tammy and will make sure the kids hear them as well.

Dad
What an eloquent way to phrase the approach to how parents that truly care how their kids lives are shaped. 

 Though Casey was going to struggle with school all his days, we knew it would be a struggle at home as well.  But the alternatives were _very_ short listed.  I can share that we knew we were making the right choice after much diligent prayer to the point that God made us well aware that He had given us the answer mos. before.  We went from a 2 income family, to one.  But again, God blessed us in so many ways over and over.  Our family is tighter, we are financially sound, and the kids are doing great in school.  Life didnt decline, it improved, in all aspects.


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> Hey HL,
> I can so feel your pain.  Rizzo the rat is also an Aspergers kid.  We were extremely lucky (and that's the only word for it) in that, when he was in elementary school he befriended 2 other kids both learning disabled and they have literally grown up together.
> I totally feel your pain on the school issue.  Anyone who thinks our schools are failing our "normal" kids, should see the mess that happens with special needs kids.
> Sending you much moose dust and love.





Dizny Dad said:


> *horselover:*Of course, prayers and moose dust for you and family in this next adventure you take together.  Keep us all up on how the experience is unfolding.  We do care and are interested.
> 
> DiznDi & I can not speak of a home school experience, but the experiences of dealing with the school systems in setting up IEPs for both of our children could fill a book or two.  Loving your kids means being at school, at the teacher's desk, in the administrator's office, making a noise, following thru with the home side, and letting our kids know that we support their efforts, even when those efforts sometimes come scattered in between failure to launch scenarios.
> 
> Good luck to you and your family in this new way of living.  We know you have chosen such because of what your DS can become, not because of what DS is.





horselover said:


> So I have some big & somewhat scary news to share.  After much soul searching & lots of research we have made the decision to pull DS12 out of school & I will begin home schooling him as of next week (1st day of our trip).  Some of you may remember that DS has Asperger Syndrome.   He's very bright but school has always been difficult for him.  Socially it's very difficult for him.  No matter what we or the school have tried it just doesn't seem to click for him.  He gets along fine with the other kids & they I think at least respect him for the knowledge he brings to certain subjects but beyond that he has no friends.  It really breaks my heart.    . . . . . . .



I wish you the best in your endeavors for your son.  I have two handicapped children, DS is spina bifida and was LD in school (I fought and won a lot for him in our very small school district) and DD is cerebral palsy (all that I accomplished with DS came in very helpful with DD and the school district went the extra mile with DD and really worked with me to give her the best education). 
Home school was never an option with us and our work schedule, plus I knew the limits of my own patience.  But I knew what the school district was capable of giving us and fought hard to make sure it was available for my children and others that would come later.  But I have always been in awe of parents that have the desire to take care of their children's education.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> I wish you the best in your endeavors for your son.  I have two handicapped children, DS is spina bifida and was LD in school (I fought and won a lot for him in our very small school district) and DD is cerebral palsy (all that I accomplished with DS came in very helpful with DD and the school district went the extra mile with DD and really worked with me to give her the best education).
> Home school was never an option with us and our work schedule, plus I knew the limits of my own patience.  But I knew what the school district was capable of giving us and fought hard to make sure it was available for my children and others that would come later.  But I have always been in awe of parents that have the desire to take care of their children's education.


Kathy

You have done a great job with your daughter as I have met her, and consider you both friends.  I know your faith is strong, so prayer was a huge part of your decisions for your kids.  Obviously, you made the right choice for you and your family, and you more than likely help to blaze a trail for others whether you are aware of it or not, by staying diligent with your kids education and needs.  I commend any parent who has a child with special needs and remains forever strong to see they get all out of life they can.  I see it every day with Tammy.  So I can sense the passion with you.


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm praying for my fellow groupies today.  Have a nice day and enjoy being a DVC member.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi folks,

My mom sent this link to me from AllEars.net today.  It's one of the nicest film clips of the Lodge that I've ever seen.  Nice soundtrack, too.  So if you're hankering for a little taste of the lodge today (and who isn't?), check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3kRw2iv5SM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dizny Dad

cheer4bison said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My mom sent this link to me from AllEars.net today.  It's one of the nicest film clips of the Lodge that I've ever seen.  Nice soundtrack, too.  . . . . . . . . .



WOW!     Made me want to hit the DVC Hot Tub this morning!


----------



## eliza61

cheer4bison said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My mom sent this link to me from AllEars.net today.  It's one of the nicest film clips of the Lodge that I've ever seen.  Nice soundtrack, too.  So if you're hankering for a little taste of the lodge today (and who isn't?), check it out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3kRw2iv5SM&feature=player_embedded



This is awesome.   can't wait to show the "old guy".  We are in serious Disney withdrawal.

Love the soundtrack.  Funny though I always associate it with the "Beef, it's what's for dinner" commercials.  I kept waiting to her Robert Mitchums voice.  LOL
Happy Wednesday Gang.


----------



## horselover

That was awesome!   But I have to say that couch is still ugly.  Sorry Granny!


----------



## WolfpackFan

Good morning Groupies -

Well 3 more days until we leave for our home away from home. My foot is maybe a little bit better but it still hurts a good bit. I will say the Crocs I bought have really helped a lot. I can't go back to wearing my Topsiders anymore. The soles just feel too hard compared to the Crocs. Don't you hate it when you're in trip preparation mode and other stuff comes up to interfere? Well all of a sudden we have plumbing problems. We had a leaky facet in our shower. I called a plumber thinking it would be a simple matter of changing a washer and they are actually have to replace everything. I hate to see the bill when they are finished. I guess that is what happens when you live in an old house like ours.

Anyway, I am really excited about leaving for WDW on Saturday morning. I plan to be rolling out of the driveway at 6:00, which should put us pulling into WDW around 4:00. 

I plan to do something a little different this trip. I usually do a Live Report here each trip, but this time I plan to upload pictures daily to Photobucket and post them in the report like DVCMike does. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Nicoal13

Have a great trip Wolfpack! I hope your foot doesn't give you too much trouble.

What a great video of the Lodge. I really enjoyed that this morning!


----------



## tea pot

cheer4bison said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My mom sent this link to me from AllEars.net today.  It's one of the nicest film clips of the Lodge that I've ever seen.  Nice soundtrack, too.  So if you're hankering for a little taste of the lodge today (and who isn't?), check it out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3kRw2iv5SM&feature=player_embedded



*cheer4bison*
Oh be Still my heart... thanks so much 

*WolfpackFan* glad the Crocs helped they worked for me now try Sleeping in your Sneakers Really the physical therapist recommended this to me and it does work.  It helps because it keeps your calf muscles stretched.  Try it for the few nights before you leave and you'll feel the deference.
 Best of Luck and have a Wonderful Trip 

P.S. 66 Days till our Holiday trip to Our Beloved Lodge


----------



## Granny

cheer4bison said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My mom sent this link to me from AllEars.net today.  It's one of the nicest film clips of the Lodge that I've ever seen.  Nice soundtrack, too.  So if you're hankering for a little taste of the lodge today (and who isn't?), check it out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3kRw2iv5SM&feature=player_embedded



Thanks for the link.  I really enjoyed the video...I agree that it is one of the better ones I've seen and the music is well done too.  Nice that includes some good coverage of the Villas too. 



horselover said:


> That was awesome!   But I have to say that couch is still ugly.  Sorry Granny!



Wow, that sofa is even nicer than I remembered it.  It just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!

I'm going to say what we say over on the Dad's Club thread when we've been gone for a while and have too many pages to catch up on.  It's a simple one word statement that we all just understand in a heartbeat when we see it.  Not to say that the Groupies need to adopt it as well, I'm just saying it since it's pretty ingrained and was the first thing that came to my mind...

CRUD

Lots of life going on here and I've been so busy to even post.  Plus I was out in the woods all weekend long (sadly no moose were around however) - but there were beavers, bears, foxes, owls, bobwhites, eagles, buffalo and some antelope too.  Sadly not literally.  I was in my second weekend of my Wood Badge training for Scouts - and those were the names of the patrols that we were all broken up into.  I am a Fox.  For those that don't know about it, Wood Badge is the highest level of adult training there is.  It's a kind of difficult one too, that encompasses two 3 day weekends - plus involves completing a 5-goal project that must be completed within 18 months in order to graduate.  It's been around since 1919, and about 100,000 people worldwide have completed it.  Not a huge percentage when you consider the more than 3 million adult leaders who've been involved in the Scouting program since it's inception in 1910 here in the states.  

I'll try to read back and get caught up - but with this weekend, and going on another Scout campout, I'm sure I'll just fall behind once more.  Oh well. I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Gosh!  

What are we doing at the bottom of the Thread page?  With all the rain the east coast is having, we could drowned down there.

Keep treading . . I mean threading!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Gosh!
> 
> What are we doing at the bottom of the Thread page?  With all the rain the east coast is having, we could drowned down there.
> 
> *Keep treading . . I mean threading!*





The rain hasn't hit us yet but it should be here within the next couple of hours.  Should make work this afternoon lots of fun!  

5 days to go!!!!!        

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Granny

Nights and mornings are starting to get cooler...autumn is in the air!  Time to pull up a chair by the fireplace.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> Nights and mornings are starting to get cooler...autumn is in the air!  Time to pull up a chair by the fireplace.



Thanks for the warm thoughts!

DinyDi loves to have us sit in the rockers at the Inglenook after coming in from the 95°F heat in summer, too.  The A/C is cold don't you know!


----------



## sleepydog25

I posted this as a separate thread elsewhere in the Mouscellaneous forum but thought a few of you might enjoy the pixie dust story here. . .

Never Give Up. . .Never Surrender!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> I posted this as a separate thread elsewhere in the Mouscellaneous forum but thought a few of you might enjoy the pixie dust story here. . .
> 
> Never Give Up. . .Never Surrender!



Congrats SleepyDog!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Enjoy SleepyDog! That is awesome!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey remember me?  Yeesh.  DD has been using the computer so much lately to do homework that I haven't been on it in about 2 weeks.  I quick read through and kind of got caught up.  I just gotta say you guys are awesome with the way you support everyone.  
Kathy and TwoKats  - I hope your Moms are doing well.
WD - Thanks for sharing with us about your wife.  Sounds like she has quite the husband!
Stopher - Glad your wife's visit went well.
Horselover - Good luck with the home schooling!
My thoughts and prayers are with all our groupies and families who need them right now.

Hope you all have a great weekend and hopefully I will be able to check in sooner!
Love you all!


----------



## eliza61

Hey, I'm watching my first informercial for dvc on network tv.  It's on CBS, it's primarily about the Hawaii club.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza...what time was it on?  Would have liked feeling a little magic!:

Horselover..I am a spec Ed teacher.  If you ever need some advice pm me!  It is definitely tough for kids with special needs once they leave 3rd. Grade.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Granny,
LOVE the fireplace photo.  It is so nice here in Texas I've had the windows open all day.  Even had to grab a sweater this morning early for church.  Would love to be sitting by that fireplace right now!


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Nights and mornings are starting to get cooler...autumn is in the air!  Time to pull up a chair by the fireplace.



Oh boy I could have used one of these this morning and yesterday morning.  Was out on another Scout campout, and it was getting downright chilly.  It was a brisk 40 yesterday morning and an even more brisk 36 this morning.  This is lookin' good right about now...


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> *Teapot* - love the pic!        And you are so right about the crazy weather here, but that's New England for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now it's single digit dance time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have some big & somewhat scary news to share.  After much soul searching & lots of research we have made the decision to pull DS12 out of school & I will begin home schooling him as of next week (1st day of our trip).  Some of you may remember that DS has Asperger Syndrome.   He's very bright but school has always been difficult for him.  Socially it's very difficult for him.  No matter what we or the school have tried it just doesn't seem to click for him.  He gets along fine with the other kids & they I think at least respect him for the knowledge he brings to certain subjects but beyond that he has no friends.  It really breaks my heart.       It used to be that he really didn't pay too much attention to it, but now that he's getting older it's starting to really bother him.  The volume & pace of work is also not the best for him.  He does have some accommodations, but getting new teachers to understand that every year is another story.  He also has very black & white ideas of school work & home work.  We're tired of clashing with the school over every little thing.  Pulling him out & trying to get the school system to pay for an out of district placement doesn't seem like the best option either.  Putting him in a school where he knows no one & no one knows him would not turn out well.  He's been begging us to try home schooling so we're going to give it a shot.  We've already given him some assignments to do while we're at Disney so some of the trip will count as school time.   He wants to study the economics of Disney, ride/wait time management, & he's been "hired" by Disney to create the next big ride start to finish.  He's already got some great ideas.  Maybe he'll be the next great imagineer!  I'm also thinking studying the food of different countries might be in order.  Oh good it just happens to be the F&W festival!          I plan to stop by the Japan pavillion & pick up a patience cat.  I wonder if they have a wisdom cat too?  I should probably pick up one of those too.  It's really amazing how much I've forgotten.  We'll be learning together I guess.   I would appreciate any prayers, good thoughts, & moose dust you care to send my way.  I'm going to need it!
> 
> Have a good day all!



As I read through all the posts, I just wanted to lift up all the parents with special needs children.  And I love with Dizny Dad wrote 





> We know you have chosen such because of what your DS can become, not because of what DS is.






sleepydog25 said:


> I posted this as a separate thread elsewhere in the Mouscellaneous forum but thought a few of you might enjoy the pixie dust story here. . .
> 
> Never Give Up. . .Never Surrender!



Wow!  Congratulations!  SCORE!!!!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey remember me?  Yeesh.  DD has been using the computer so much lately to do homework that I haven't been on it in about 2 weeks.  I quick read through and kind of got caught up.  I just gotta say you guys are awesome with the way you support everyone.
> Kathy and TwoKats  - I hope your Moms are doing well.
> WD - Thanks for sharing with us about your wife.  Sounds like she has quite the husband!
> Stopher - Glad your wife's visit went well.
> Horselover - Good luck with the home schooling!
> My thoughts and prayers are with all our groupies and families who need them right now.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend and hopefully I will be able to check in sooner!
> Love you all!


Hi DLI, good to see you!   And I second everything she said!

Back from the cruise. Great weather, beautiful ship. Great time.  A few little snafus, but all in all a good cruise.  Glad to be home!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Back from the cruise. Great weather, beautiful ship. Great time.  A few little snafus, but all in all a good cruise.  Glad to be home!



Yay, welcome back!   So glad you had a great time.


----------



## Muushka

*And Huge birthday wishes for our favorite Fox Scout........drum roll.....


Stopher!!!  Birthday wishes for Stopher.  And rumor has it, it is a milestone birthday!!*

*Happy Birthday Stopher!*


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back Muushka!

Happy birthday stopher!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome Back Muushka!!  How was your trip?

We were out of town over weekend, and Ranger Stan called.  Tried calling him back last night, to no avail.  But left message about groupie meet(s) in Dec.  Hopefully hear from him soon!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Birthday Stopher!!  Have a magical day.

Barb, welcome back!!  Glad your trip was great.  Details women, we need Details. LOL


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Congrats SleepyDog!!


Thanks to all for congrats--yep, I was surprised to have something break this late in the game.  Would have been content with any property given the relatively late hour of the ressie for Christmas, but to score at the home resort--the most gorgeous property during the season, I might add--is some kinda special. . .


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STOPHER!!!    

Welcome back Muushka!  I'm with Eliza details please!

2 more days!!!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday Stopher! Hope you have a great day!

Yes, Barb, details please


----------



## Granny

* Stopher... *


----------



## twokats

jumping1: Stopher

Hope it is a good one!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,

I have been absent for over 5 months but wanted to drop in and say hello. I hope everyone is doing well. I spend most of the spring and summer traveling with our softball team and not much time on the boards. I took the entire summer off from work as a retirement test drive and have been swamped since my return. Things are starting to settle down now and we have a trip approaching so I am finally finding some time for the Disboards. I just looked at WolfpackFans live trip report and the pics are really making me upset we won't be staying at the lodge on our upcoming trip.

Happy B-Day Stopher.


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Birthday Stopher!


----------



## Granny

*Muush*....welcome back and glad you had a great trip! 

*SleepyDog*...great news on your waitlist coming thru.  I've got one of my own in the works for January and hopefully it will work out.  I hope your trip is awesome! 

*
DNutzy*....great to see you again.   Hope your trip is also awesome!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Stopher--hope you have the best birthday ever!​


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Birthday, Stopher!


----------



## stopher1

Thank you all for the nice birthday wishes!  It was a GREAT, or even GRRRRRREAT day.  My DW and a number of friends pulled off a very nice surprise party for me tonight at our Scout Troop meeting - so that was very cool.  I was treated to a nice dinner last night by the wife and kids, and got some nice gifts today too.  And I got a nice cash gift from them all, so I can choose what I want myself to boot!  So that was pretty cool.  

Today I joined the group that some people (far too many BTW) that think I'm now "over the hill";  while others think "life begins at...";  while still others think I'm just a young-un.  It's amazing the perspectives you'll get when you tell someone your age.  Even my own wife, who turns the same age that I did today in just a few months - turned to me last week and said, " you're not going to get all maudlin on me now that you're turning 40 are you? - I mean, just because you're about to crest the hill?"  TO WIT I quickly replied, "I'm not cresting the hill, I still have a lot of hill to climb.  Of course I'm not going to get all maudlin - 40 is the new 20, and life is just beginning."    So there you go - I've entered my fifth decade, and am looking forward to all that it holds in the not too distant future.  Like my 30's, it'll be a fun ride, I'm sure.  During this time I'll have 2 kids learn to drive   , and then later graduate from HS, and will head off to college... while the 3rd will turn 16 before I hit that next milestone and then want to learn to drive too;       along with whatever other fun things await (dating, broken hearts, dances, and so much more).  But as Jack Sparrow says - now bring me that horizon... I'm ready.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

Talked with Ranger Stan last night.  He seems to be doing well, still enjoying retirement.  I told him of our meets on Dec. 3 and 6.  He is looking forward to meeting some new folks and reuniting with some familiar faces.

He does have a couple heath issues, one in particular that could potentially be serious...so if you can add him to your prayers, that would be great.  He is going today about the more serious issue, so hopefully I can get some feedback in a few days and share.  

TIA


----------



## Muushka

Stopher, it sounds like you had a great birthday .  And some great gifts .
But most importantly, a great attitude.

JT, thank you for letting us know about Ranger Stan.  He will be added to my list.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thank you for continuing to be our contact person with Ranger Stan and his wife.  It's great that you do that and share the information with us.  He is in my prayers as are all Groupies going through challenging times.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *SleepyDog*...great news on your waitlist coming thru. I've got one of my own in the works for January and hopefully it will work out. I hope your trip is awesome!


Best wishes for your waitlist and may pixie dust blind your eyes soon.


----------



## horselover

25 hours until lift-off & counting!!!!         

I can guarantee we will make it over to our beloved Lodge at least once for a visit.  Hopefully to use the quiet pool while we're at it too.    I know there are a few others that will be there at the same time as we are.  I hope you have wonderful trips!  Our ressies changed a few times & I didn't want to keep bugging Stopher to change it, but we'll be at BCR on a cash ressie for the 1st 2 nights & then move to BWV on Friday for the rest of the stay.  Just bought our tickets for Thu. night's MNSSHP.  Weather is looking really good.        Ghosts, ghouls & F&W here we come!

Have a good week my groupie friends.  Be well!


----------



## eliza61

Have a safe trip HL.  Enjoy


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> 25 hours until lift-off & counting!!!!
> 
> I can guarantee we will make it over to our beloved Lodge at least once for a visit.  Hopefully to use the quiet pool while we're at it too.    I know there are a few others that will be there at the same time as we are.  I hope you have wonderful trips!  Our ressies changed a few times & I didn't want to keep bugging Stopher to change it, but we'll be at BCR on a cash ressie for the 1st 2 nights & then move to BWV on Friday for the rest of the stay.  Just bought our tickets for Thu. night's MNSSHP.  Weather is looking really good.        Ghosts, ghouls & F&W here we come!
> 
> Have a good week my groupie friends.  Be well!



Oh pish posh - you could have let me know.  It's no trouble...  but regardless - have an awesome time!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> 25 hours until lift-off & counting!!!!    . . . . . . . . . . . .  Just bought our tickets for Thu. night's MNSSHP.  Weather is looking really good.        Ghosts, ghouls & F&W here we come! . . . . . . .



aaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ! ! ! !

Have a great time!


----------



## SantaRay

Granny said:


> Jimmy...thank you for continuing to be our contact person with Ranger Stan and his wife.  It's great that you do that and share the information with us.  He is in my prayers as are all Groupies going through challenging times.



Ditto from me. I will be adding him to my prayer list.


----------



## Muushka

Have a great trip HL!!


----------



## DiznyDi

My computer was giving me grief yesterday, so I didn't get to appropriately say,
*WELCOME BACK MUUSHKA!!*

... and to *HL*, have a great trip! Enjoy F&W and the party.

 *Hi Dory*!

Nice to have you back, *DNutzy*


----------



## jimmytammy

Horselover

You folks have a blast of a good time!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DiznyDi said:


> *Hi Dory*!





*Muushka* - Welcome back! Missed you and your posts.

*Horselover* - Have an awesome trip!  Pictures! We'll be waiting for pictures!

*JT* - thanks for sharing about Ranger Stan.  Keep us updated and we will definitely keep him in our prayers. I'm so glad you've become a friend to him and his sweetie.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> My computer was giving me grief yesterday. . . . .



Did you call your IT department?  The telegraph wire must have been cut once again. . . . . it is tough living in the middle of nowhere with dial-up scared1, huh!?!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Did you call your IT department?  The telegraph wire must have been cut once again. . . . . it is tough living in the middle of nowhere with dial-up scared1, huh!?!



That is just mean 

Hi Dory   It is good to be back.  

My lawn is my mission this fall.  
It was neglected for a couple of years and now is in need of the seed.  
Water water water.


----------



## Granny

*Stopher*...thanks for updating the vacation calendar with our early January and late March trips.  That late March one is at VWL so I'm especially psyched for that one!!


----------



## tea pot

It's fall up here in New England 
We were up in the White Mountains the weekend and spotted this Red Sox Fan in Zeb's Country Store






Welcome back *Muushka*  and a  Belated Happy Birthday to *Stopher* 
Have a Magical Trip *Horselover * 

*Jimmy *please tell Ranger Stan that he and his Sweetie is in our Thoughts and Prayers

Take Care Groupies.....
Think Happy Thoughts


----------



## eliza61

Came home from school and work yesterday to find Rizzo the Rat and his best friend Plankton (this is this kids actually nick name! oh sorry, I've been informed that it's Plankton from the chum bucket.) feeding the dog carrots.  And by now you think I would have learned that some times you really don't want to know but unfortunately I'm a slow learner so I asked them why they were doing this.  
Evidently they read that if you feed a dog carrots, their poop will come out orange.  Which they plan on bagging and selling as monster poop, just in time for Holloween. 

gotomyhappyplace, gotomyhappyplace, gotomyhappyplace. 

Have a magical day groupies.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Came home from school and work yesterday to find Rizzo the Rat and his best friend Plankton (this is this kids actually nick name! oh sorry, I've been informed that it's Plankton from the chum bucket.) feeding the dog carrots.  And by now you think I would have learned that some times you really don't want to know but unfortunately I'm a slow learner so I asked them why they were doing this.
> Evidently they read that if you feed a dog carrots, their poop will come out orange.  Which they plan on bagging and selling as monster poop, just in time for Holloween.
> 
> gotomyhappyplace, gotomyhappyplace, gotomyhappyplace.
> 
> Have a magical day groupies.



Me and Tammy are hysterical with laughter right now...will return when it subsides


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Came home from school and work yesterday to find Rizzo the Rat and his best friend Plankton (this is this kids actually nick name! oh sorry, I've been informed that it's Plankton from the chum bucket.) feeding the dog carrots.  And by now you think I would have learned that some times you really don't want to know but unfortunately I'm a slow learner so I asked them why they were doing this.
> Evidently they read that if you feed a dog carrots, their poop will come out orange.  Which they plan on bagging and selling as monster poop, just in time for Holloween.
> 
> gotomyhappyplace, gotomyhappyplace, gotomyhappyplace.
> 
> Have a magical day groupies.



Happy Halloween!

Anywho, 60 days to go!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Came home from school and work yesterday to find Rizzo the Rat and his best friend Plankton (this is this kids actually nick name! oh sorry, I've been informed that it's Plankton from the chum bucket.) feeding the dog carrots.  And by now you think I would have learned that some times you really don't want to know but unfortunately I'm a slow learner so I asked them why they were doing this.
> Evidently they read that if you feed a dog carrots, their poop will come out orange.  Which they plan on bagging and selling as monster poop, just in time for Holloween.
> 
> gotomyhappyplace, gotomyhappyplace, gotomyhappyplace.
> 
> Have a magical day groupies.





Eliza, it could be worse.  How would you like to be the parents of the kids who actually shelled out money for "monster poop"?


----------



## Dizny Dad

*eliza61* - Keep us informed . . . . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad...saw on another thread that you've done Spring Break and this was your comment:



> Spring Break - did that once - Geeze Louise!



We are planning a trip next March 29-April 5 which I assume is still in the Spring Break time frame?  It is out of the peak weeks around Easter so maybe it won't be so bad?  We'll be at VWL so no matter what it won't be a disaster of a trip.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Eliza, it could be worse.  How would you like to be the parents of the kids who actually shelled out money for "monster poop"?


----------



## Inkmahm

I was referred to a recruiter two weeks ago for a job that looks like it has a job description written directly from my resume!  I sent my resume to the recruiter and today I got a phone call from her. The client company is currently looking for someone with both a CPA and MBA and I only have the CPA.  BUT, she asked if she could call me back about the job WHEN the company changes their mind and drops that MBA requirement.  She said it was common for companies to drop a requirement when they found someone who otherwise would be such a good match for an open position.  

At the end of this month I will have been in the job market for a year.  This is the first job in all that time that matches so well to my resume.  And it is LOCAL.  I have no idea what the salary range is or even the name of the company, but I am optimistic.   It is nice to feel positive again.

If anyone has any pixie dust, could you send some my way?


----------



## twinklebug

Pixie dust headed your way Inky. Sounds like a great job, if they're willing to pay for an MBA candidate you can bet they're paying well.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> I was referred to a recruiter two weeks ago for a job that looks like it has a job description written directly from my resume!  I sent my resume to the recruiter and today I got a phone call from her. The client company is currently looking for someone with both a CPA and MBA and I only have the CPA.  BUT, she asked if she could call me back about the job WHEN the company changes their mind and drops that MBA requirement.  She said it was common for companies to drop a requirement when they found someone who otherwise would be such a good match for an open position.
> 
> At the end of this month I will have been in the job market for a year.  This is the first job in all that time that matches so well to my resume.  And it is LOCAL.  I have no idea what the salary range is or even the name of the company, but I am optimistic.   It is nice to feel positive again.
> 
> If anyone has any pixie dust, could you send some my way?



Best Wishes and Pixie Dust to you!    While we are in a situation needing pixie dust, it sounds like you need it more.  I hope the job comes through for you.  I can't even imagine what it must be like for you.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> I was referred to a recruiter two weeks ago for a job that looks like it has a job description written directly from my resume!  I sent my resume to the recruiter and today I got a phone call from her. The client company is currently looking for someone with both a CPA and MBA and I only have the CPA.  BUT, she asked if she could call me back about the job WHEN the company changes their mind and drops that MBA requirement.  She said it was common for companies to drop a requirement when they found someone who otherwise would be such a good match for an open position.
> 
> At the end of this month I will have been in the job market for a year.  This is the first job in all that time that matches so well to my resume.  And it is LOCAL.  I have no idea what the salary range is or even the name of the company, but I am optimistic.   It is nice to feel positive again.
> 
> If anyone has any pixie dust, could you send some my way?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Inkmahm said:


> . . . . . . If anyone has any pixie dust, could you send some my way?



Coming at you . . . 





Granny said:


> Dizny Dad...saw on another thread that you've done Spring Break . . . . . . . .   We'll be at VWL so no matter what it won't be a disaster of a trip.



Being at VWL will indeed make the trip wonderful.  It was the parks that were so unbelievable!  On afternoon as we "herded" down Main St. USA, I stuck my camera up above my head and took a picture of what was behind me.  It was nothing but faces.  We stopped by a pole to take another picture, as I told DW that no one would believe me.  This picture showed humans packed back to chest on Main St.  If it wasn't for the pole, I know we would have been swept into Tomorrow Land!

During that trip we were at SSR.  Im sure you have read my crowded Hot Tub story of bikini clad young ladies and fraternity brother types diving into the hot tub without spilling their beers, trying to look good, and telling their stories of how they had the world beat.  I was the only gray hair in that little tight tub.  (It was my turn to intimidate!)  One asked, there arent many young people at this resort, are there?  I smiled and just said not usually.

The resort will be your respite.  Have a great time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> I was referred to a recruiter two weeks ago for a job that looks like it has a job description written directly from my resume!  I sent my resume to the recruiter and today I got a phone call from her. The client company is currently looking for someone with both a CPA and MBA and I only have the CPA.  BUT, she asked if she could call me back about the job WHEN the company changes their mind and drops that MBA requirement.  She said it was common for companies to drop a requirement when they found someone who otherwise would be such a good match for an open position.
> 
> At the end of this month I will have been in the job market for a year.  This is the first job in all that time that matches so well to my resume.  And it is LOCAL.  I have no idea what the salary range is or even the name of the company, but I am optimistic.   It is nice to feel positive again.
> 
> If anyone has any pixie dust, could you send some my way?[/Q
> 
> How bout some Moose Dust!!!?  Good luck in gaining that position!!


----------



## Granny

*Inkmahm*...like *Jimmy* said, a little Moose Dust dance can be a powerful thing!






Good luck!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I hope this is it, jimmytammy!


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> Best Wishes and Pixie Dust to you!    While we are in a situation needing pixie dust, it sounds like you need it more.  I hope the job comes through for you.  I can't even imagine what it must be like for you.



Thanks!  I wanted to clarify though that my life is not horrible without a job.  I"m still getting severence from my last job and we are financially okay so I am actually enjoying my time out of the working world.  But, I know that is only temporary and I DO need to find a job.  I'm too young to retire yet but I know now that I will love retirement  when I am finally able to swing it.

Thanks for all the pixie dust (and moose dust) from all of you.  I just know it will help me!

Inkmahm (aka Karen)


----------



## wildernessDad

I've made our plane reservations for our DL and great Southwest tour for next May.

We're flying into LAX on May 7.

Flying from Orange County to Las Vegas on the 14th.  Renting an SUV in Las Vegas.

Dropping off SUV and flying from Las Vegas back to BWI on the 24th.


----------



## AnnaS

Good Luck Karen!!!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> I've made our plane reservations for our DL and great Southwest tour for next May.
> 
> We're flying into LAX on May 7.
> 
> Flying from Orange County to Las Vegas on the 14th.  Renting an SUV in Las Vegas.
> 
> Dropping off SUV and flying from Las Vegas back to BWI on the 24th.



Marking my calender in anticipation of that trip report (with pics!)  I'm green with envy - I have a number of Southwest destinations that are on my bucket list.


----------



## twinklebug

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks!  I wanted to clarify though that my life is not horrible without a job.  I"m still getting severence from my last job and we are financially okay so I am actually enjoying my time out of the working world.  But, I know that is only temporary and I DO need to find a job.  I'm too young to retire yet but I know now that I will love retirement  when I am finally able to swing it.
> 
> Thanks for all the pixie dust (and moose dust) from all of you.  I just know it will help me!
> 
> Inkmahm (aka Karen)



Good to hear Karen, but having a job _while _still receiving severance... hehe... now that's gold! (err, maybe not on the taxes though). 

I'm still fighting to receive my severance from HP. It's 2 months overdue and all caught up in red tape as forms were ... umm... _misplaced_ in the shuffle of them selling my division off. I've been living off savings, CCs (yikes!) and a bit of ingenuity. No kiddo support for the time being, so it's just me myself and I to depend on.  Worst case, I sell DVC, but it'd be like loosing part of who I am to do so. New interview just lined up for next Tuesday this one is a long drive (90 min each way), but might be worth it for what they're paying.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks!  I wanted to clarify though that my life is not horrible without a job.  I"m still getting severence from my last job and we are financially okay so I am actually enjoying my time out of the working world.  But, I know that is only temporary and I DO need to find a job.  I'm too young to retire yet but I know now that I will love retirement  when I am finally able to swing it.
> 
> Thanks for all the pixie dust (and moose dust) from all of you.  I just know it will help me!
> 
> Inkmahm (aka Karen)



Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that your life was horrible, just being without a clear plan for income is frightening to me.  I'm glad you're receiving severance pay.  

I don't "work" in a traditional setting and I enjoy all my "free" time.  Sometimes when filling out forms under the "occupation" section I put "retired", but then when I have work with contractors, painters, repairmen, and show prospective tenants apartments, reality kicks back in!

Good luck on the job front!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I've made our plane reservations for our DL and great Southwest tour for next May.
> 
> We're flying into LAX on May 7.
> 
> Flying from Orange County to Las Vegas on the 14th.  Renting an SUV in Las Vegas.
> 
> Dropping off SUV and flying from Las Vegas back to BWI on the 24th.



Sounds great.  Esp flying to Vegas.  I drove once from LA to Vegas.  



twinklebug said:


> Good to hear Karen, but having a job _while _still receiving severance... hehe... now that's gold! (err, maybe not on the taxes though).
> 
> I'm still fighting to receive my severance from HP. It's 2 months overdue and all caught up in red tape as forms were ... umm... _misplaced_ in the shuffle of them selling my division off. I've been living off savings, CCs (yikes!) and a bit of ingenuity. No kiddo support for the time being, so it's just me myself and I to depend on.  Worst case, I sell DVC, but it'd be like loosing part of who I am to do so. New interview just lined up for next Tuesday this one is a long drive (90 min each way), but might be worth it for what they're paying.



Best wishes to you.  I hope HP comes through QUICKLY and a new job, the perfect one, comes even faster.


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> Sounds great.  Esp flying to Vegas.  I drove once from LA to Vegas.



  We do it all the time...I don't understand?


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Good to hear Karen, but having a job _while _still receiving severance... hehe... now that's gold! (err, maybe not on the taxes though).
> 
> I'm still fighting to receive my severance from HP. It's 2 months overdue and all caught up in red tape as forms were ... umm... _misplaced_ in the shuffle of them selling my division off. I've been living off savings, CCs (yikes!) and a bit of ingenuity. No kiddo support for the time being, so it's just me myself and I to depend on.  Worst case, I sell DVC, but it'd be like loosing part of who I am to do so. New interview just lined up for next Tuesday this one is a long drive (90 min each way), but might be worth it for what they're paying.



Moose Dust to you too Twinkle


----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> We do it all the time...I don't understand?



Driving through Death Valley was kind of creepy (to me anyway!).  All those warning signs, and so weird!
Don't forget, I am an east coast girl, deserts are strange places to me!


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> Driving through Death Valley was kind of creepy (to me anyway!).  All those warning signs, and so weird!
> Don't forget, I am an east coast girl, deserts are strange places to me!



Now that's scary....why you went through Death Valley to get to Vegas!    You must have had one possessed little GPS unit!

I've never been to Death Valley, it's no where near anything.  LA to Vegas is very streamlined when you take the 15 all the way...there are some great little stops along the way and if you make a fun trip out of it, the time goes by rather quickly.

I developed a love for the desert in college when I was engaged to a geologist, so perhaps I am biased, but I can't imagine why one would go through Death Valley to get there!  I could see why that might be scary.  Now it's so populated along the way (when you take the 15), we love to make a quick stop in Barstow at the McDonald's tourist stop and then in Baker at the Mad Greek.  We like to stop again at Stateline and play some cheap games, if not on the way in, on the way out we almost always extend our trip another day staying over at Stateline, getting dinner, playing the tables and getting free drinks!  Rooms are $20 and if you're in the players club often they comp your room!


----------



## wildernessDad

Decided to fly to Vegas from SNA due to the large drop off charges with a rental vehicle. Also didn't want to sit on a bus for 5 hours. So flying seemed best for us.


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that your life was horrible, just being without a clear plan for income is frightening to me.  I'm glad you're receiving severance pay.
> 
> I don't "work" in a traditional setting and I enjoy all my "free" time.  Sometimes when filling out forms under the "occupation" section I put "retired", but then when I have work with contractors, painters, repairmen, and show prospective tenants apartments, reality kicks back in!
> 
> Good luck on the job front!



No problem, I just didn't want anyone to be too worried about me.  I know it sounds terrible that I've been unemployed for a year and many people would be having a much harder time with it financially.  

I've seen another version of the job description for the job I thought was perfect for me and I'm a little less excited than I was.  I guess I'll wait to find out the name of the company and to be able to do more research before I judge too quickly.

Right now, our bigger problem is a sick dog.  First one of the cats became diabetic this summer, but she is doing great.  Now the 15 1/2 year old dog is having kidney problems.  The vet thinks it is just old age but Topas stopped eating so we took her in.  They did xrays and blood work and her kidney counts are all too high.  She got saline water under her skin to perk her up for now plus Pecid AC to settle the stomach.  Monday she goes in for two days at the animal hospital to get an iv treatment.  I call it "doggie dialysis".  The vet said if it works and brings the blood count numbers down, she could get away with a treatment once a month and still have decent quality of life.  We're hopful but won't really know if it works until Wed.  In the meantime, I"m thrilled that she ate the special AD science diet from the vet when we got home from this morning's trip.  She wouldn't touch it last night or this morning.  Just seeing her eat made ME feel better since I know her stomach must be better that she wanted food again.  I need to share my pixie dust with Topaz (she's a blue heeler).  Actually, I'd rather she get healthy again instead of me getting a job right now if I had to choose where to put the pixie dust (or moose dust as the case may be.)


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hi everyone --

I wanted to drop by and say hi.

My fiance and I bought into DVC March of 09. Our home resort is BLT. However, next year when we take our annual trip with friends I'm really looking forward to staying at VWL. I've seen several pictures on the board and videos online and one video in particular made my jaw drop in awe. I believe it was of the lobby of the resort and I was just mesmerized. 

I am excited to explore another DVC.


----------



## wildernessDad

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hi everyone --
> 
> I wanted to drop by and say hi.
> 
> My fiance and I bought into DVC March of 09. Our home resort is BLT. However, next year when we take our annual trip with friends I'm really looking forward to staying at VWL. I've seen several pictures on the board and videos online and one video in particular made my jaw drop in awe. I believe it was of the lobby of the resort and I was just mesmerized.
> 
> I am excited to explore another DVC.



Welcome to the VWL groupies thread.  Pull up a rocking chair and sit awhile.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> Right now, our bigger problem is a sick dog.  First one of the cats became diabetic this summer, but she is doing great.  Now the 15 1/2 year old dog is having kidney problems.  The vet thinks it is just old age but Topas stopped eating so we took her in.  They did xrays and blood work and her kidney counts are all too high.  She got saline water under her skin to perk her up for now plus Pecid AC to settle the stomach.  Monday she goes in for two days at the animal hospital to get an iv treatment.  I call it "doggie dialysis".  The vet said if it works and brings the blood count numbers down, she could get away with a treatment once a month and still have decent quality of life.  We're hopful but won't really know if it works until Wed.  In the meantime, I"m thrilled that she ate the special AD science diet from the vet when we got home from this morning's trip.  She wouldn't touch it last night or this morning.  Just seeing her eat made ME feel better since I know her stomach must be better that she wanted food again.  I need to share my pixie dust with Topaz (she's a blue heeler).  Actually, I'd rather she get healthy again instead of me getting a job right now if I had to choose where to put the pixie dust (or moose dust as the case may be.)



We had this with several of our cats, but we administered the fluids at home, every three days or so.  We extended the lives some of our kitties for six months to one year.  Good luck!  I hope it works well for you!


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> We had this with several of our cats, but we administered the fluids at home, every three days or so.  We extended the lives some of our kitties for six months to one year.  Good luck!  I hope it works well for you!



Thanks.  I had it with my first cat and at that point I wasn't comfortable doing it at home so I took him to the vet a couple times a week for the fluid.  I still go to the same vet and he told me that while it is common in older cats for the kidney issues, it isn't so common in dogs.  And it is harder to treat dogs because they have tighter skin so it is more difficult to administer the fluid.

Our dog ate a bowl of her new AD food on the way to my brother's house last night and was interested in the spaghetti and meatballs we were having for dinner so that was a good sign.  She wanted nothing at all to do with her liquid antibiotic last night when we got home though.  DH had to force it in her mouth.

I'm waiting for DH and dog to wake up so we can start another day of "will the dog eat and will we get her medicine in her"?    At this point, any food at all that we get her to eat I consider to be a victory.


----------



## Muushka

I just found this deal on SlickDeals.  Buy one ticket get one free at Seaworld!

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=93137&t=2286743

You'll see (idiot) me on the thread, but just ignore it.  

Anywhoo, for $78.95 we got 2 adult tickets and each allows another visit within 7 days of initial visit.  Bargain!


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> I'm waiting for DH and dog to wake up so we can start another day of "will the dog eat and will we get her medicine in her"?    At this point, any food at all that we get her to eat I consider to be a victory.



Good luck!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Driving through Death Valley was kind of creepy (to me anyway!).  All those warning signs, and so weird!
> Don't forget, I am an east coast girl, deserts are strange places to me!



Deserts can be so beautiful though...  of course, growing up in So Cal I say that very freely.  We would drive from Pasadena up through the Mojave desert to get to Mammoth Lakes (in the Sierra Nevada mountains), and there was always just such a calm to it all.  I've always loved "The Living Desert" True-Life Adventure film the most because of my days driving back and forth through that desert.  There's just something about it.  It always reminded of an old episode of the "Twilight Zone" where a wagon train was going through the deserts of the southwest headed for California.  His wife and son are sick and they need food, so the guy goes looking for it and crests the hill and somehow ends up in modern times.  You just never know what you're going to experience in those old desert towns.  

I had friends who would go to Death Valley every summer (yes, I said summer) for vacation.  I thought they were just crazy.  But the whole family enjoyed it - despite the 125+ heat.  To each his own - but I always thought they were just a bit, shall we say... off.


----------



## Longhairbear

We'll be at VWL this week, Oct. 13-20. Anyone else?


----------



## Granny

Longhairbear said:


> We'll be at VWL this week, Oct. 13-20. Anyone else?



Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!   If you look on the first page of this thread you'll see an updated post with all the Groupie vacation dates and resorts.  Looks like there are a few of us there during your stay.

Have an awesome trip.  Rub Humphrey's nose for us!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hi everyone --
> 
> I wanted to drop by and say hi.
> 
> My fiance and I bought into DVC March of 09. Our home resort is BLT. However, next year when we take our annual trip with friends I'm really looking forward to staying at VWL. I've seen several pictures on the board and videos online and one video in particular made my jaw drop in awe. I believe it was of the lobby of the resort and I was just mesmerized.
> 
> I am excited to explore another DVC.





Just wait til you see it in person!  So excited for you!



Muushka said:


> I just found this deal on SlickDeals.  Buy one ticket get one free at Seaworld!
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=93137&t=2286743
> 
> You'll see (idiot) me on the thread, but just ignore it.
> 
> Anywhoo, for $78.95 we got 2 adult tickets and each allows another visit within 7 days of initial visit.  Bargain!



Thanks, Muushka!  Would love to take the boys to SeaWorld again.



Longhairbear said:


> We'll be at VWL this week, Oct. 13-20. Anyone else?



 

Wish I was there at the same time!

*WD* - Maybe I've missed it, but how many days???


----------



## blossomz

Best of luck Karen!  Hope you get the job!

Welcome disneywedding to the homiest spot on the web!  Hope you'll come by regularly!


----------



## wildernessDad

Don't put this on our groupie calendar yet but, unofficially, it looks like we'll be in WDW in year 2011 on the following dates.

November 23 - 26, AKV concierge
November 26 - December 4, VWL

It's a little earlier than what we usually do, but we're going to get max use out of our premier annual passports.


----------



## blossomz

Please add me to the VWL list too!!  We added on Mar 3-5, 2011 after the cruise!


----------



## franandaj

How hard is it to book at 7 months in Late Oct early Nov?  

It doesn't look like we're going to become owners before the 11 month mark, so I'm going to have to book at SSR and hope I can get in at 7 months for our trip next year.  Not that I don't like SSR, but I'd like to try the VWL since I loved the WL so much in 1997.


----------



## Melani

Does anyone know how early the buses run ?
I need to get from VWL to the TTC for a 7:15am meeting.
Should I just call a cab?


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*We are staying at VWL Sept 22 - Oct 1, 2011... *


----------



## Muushka

Longhairbear said:


> We'll be at VWL this week, Oct. 13-20. Anyone else?



Oh how I wish.  Have a wonderful time LHBear!



Melani said:


> Does anyone know how early the buses run ?
> I need to get from VWL to the TTC for a 7:15am meeting.
> Should I just call a cab?



Oh, sorry, more of a bump.  Good luck!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *We are staying at VWL Sept 22 - Oct 1, 2011... *



Welcome Disneywedding2010!  Did you want to be on the 'official' list?  If yes, you may need to PM Stopher.
Hope to see you here often!



franandaj said:


> How hard is it to book at 7 months in Late Oct early Nov?
> 
> It doesn't look like we're going to become owners before the 11 month mark, so I'm going to have to book at SSR and hope I can get in at 7 months for our trip next year.  Not that I don't like SSR, but I'd like to try the VWL since I loved the WL so much in 1997.



No need to explain to us!  Trust me, we understand.  I can't imagine it being too difficult at that time of year.  Good luck!



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Just wait til you see it in person!  So excited for you!
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks, Muushka!  Would love to take the boys to SeaWorld again.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was there at the same time!
> 
> *WD* - Maybe I've missed it, but how many days???



Maybe we will see you at Sea World!  I have not been there in 20 years!


----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> Now that's scary....why you went through Death Valley to get to Vegas!    You must have had one possessed little GPS unit!
> 
> I've never been to Death Valley, it's no where near anything.  LA to Vegas is very streamlined when you take the 15 all the way...there are some great little stops along the way and if you make a fun trip out of it, the time goes by rather quickly.
> 
> I developed a love for the desert in college when I was engaged to a geologist, so perhaps I am biased, but I can't imagine why one would go through Death Valley to get there!  I could see why that might be scary.  Now it's so populated along the way (when you take the 15), we love to make a quick stop in Barstow at the McDonald's tourist stop and then in Baker at the Mad Greek.  We like to stop again at Stateline and play some cheap games, if not on the way in, on the way out we almost always extend our trip another day staying over at Stateline, getting dinner, playing the tables and getting free drinks!  Rooms are $20 and if you're in the players club often they comp your room!



No GPS back then (early 80's).  Not sure why we went through Death Valley?  Maybe because it is a national park?  Who knows, all I know is that we went as fast as we could through it, as it was late May and way too hot!



stopher1 said:


> Deserts can be so beautiful though...  of course, growing up in So Cal I say that very freely.  We would drive from Pasadena up through the Mojave desert to get to Mammoth Lakes (in the Sierra Nevada mountains), and there was always just such a calm to it all.  I've always loved "The Living Desert" True-Life Adventure film the most because of my days driving back and forth through that desert.  There's just something about it.  It always reminded of an old episode of the "Twilight Zone" where a wagon train was going through the deserts of the southwest headed for California.  His wife and son are sick and they need food, so the guy goes looking for it and crests the hill and somehow ends up in modern times.  You just never know what you're going to experience in those old desert towns.
> 
> I had friends who would go to Death Valley every summer (yes, I said summer) for vacation.  I thought they were just crazy.  But the whole family enjoyed it - despite the 125+ heat.  To each his own - but I always thought they were just a bit, shall we say... off.



Honestly, deserts are just something unfamiliar to me.  I know many people love them, but if it is not green and wet, I run the other way!

But you 2 enjoy that brown and tan stuff!


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> Honestly, deserts are just something unfamiliar to me.  I know many people love them, but if it is not green and wet, I run the other way!
> 
> But you 2 enjoy that brown and tan stuff!



I am very tired, and read this...as  "Desserts are just something unfamiliar to me.  I know many people love them, but if it is not green and wet, I run the other way!"  

Alison is scratching her head, thinking OK she likes salad...

"But you 2 enjoy that brown and tan stuff! " and I'm wondering what Desserts are brown and tan? Brownies!  Then I realized you're talking about climates on the earth!   

I probably need some sleep!


----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> I am very tired, and read this...as  "Desserts are just something unfamiliar to me.  I know many people love them, but if it is not green and wet, I run the other way!"
> 
> Alison is scratching her head, thinking OK she likes salad...
> 
> "But you 2 enjoy that brown and tan stuff! " and I'm wondering what Desserts are brown and tan? Brownies!  Then I realized you're talking about climates on the earth!
> 
> I probably need some sleep!



 I understand!!!


----------



## Granny

Melani said:


> Does anyone know how early the buses run ?
> I need to get from VWL to the TTC for a 7:15am meeting.
> Should I just call a cab?



For something that early and that important, I would arrange for a cab.  I'm not sure when the buses start running but you can check that out when you get to the resort.  Like I said, I'd still plan on a cab just to make sure you get there on time.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

In 55, I come alive.  I enter the lodge with twinkle toes and rub the nose.  In 55, I come alive!


----------



## eliza61

franandaj said:


> I am very tired, and read this...as  "Desserts are just something unfamiliar to me.  I know many people love them, but if it is not green and wet, I run the other way!"
> 
> 
> I probably need some sleep!



Try being this sleepy and having to _*make *_desserts.  I now know I could have never ever been a pioneer women!! I have an artisan bread class and the psychotic spawn of satan posing as a chef, refuses to use any electric appliances.  He keeps saying "You must bake with love". I really don't think I love anyone this much.   I'd choke the life out of him but my arms are killing me from learning to knead.  



Here are some happy questions to get the mind going.

1)  What is Ear force One/
2)  Who are the new owners of the Enchanted Tiki room?
3)  What animal spits at you on the Magic Carpets of Aladdin?  You know, I've never done this ride.
4)  What ruined any chance of recovering the gold in the town of Tumbleweed?  (Thunder mountain story.)
5)  What is the name of the Vehicle that you ride in the Haunted Mansion?
6)  How many miles does WDW cover?
7)  What was Dinosaur! origanlly called?
8)  How many gallons of water does Stromalong Bay hold?
9)  What attraction billed itself as the "wildest" ride in all of Fantasyland?
10) What two Disney Characters share a spaghetti Kiss?
11) What do the five stories of the Japanese pagoda symbolize.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Melani said:


> Does anyone know how early the buses run ?
> I need to get from VWL to the TTC for a 7:15am meeting.
> Should I just call a cab?



We took the boat from VWL very early one morning to the MK for a tour.  We needed to be there before 7AM.  We were there at the front gate about 6:50 AM.  You could take the boat and then jump on the monirail.


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Try being this sleepy and having to _*make *_desserts.  I now know I could have never ever been a pioneer women!! I have an artisan bread class and the psychotic spawn of satan posing as a chef, refuses to use any electric appliances.  He keeps saying "You must bake with love". I really don't think I love anyone this much.   I'd choke the life out of him but my arms are killing me from learning to knead.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some happy questions to get the mind going.
> 
> 1)  What is Ear force One/
> 2)  Who are the new owners of the Enchanted Tiki room?
> 3)  What animal spits at you on the Magic Carpets of Aladdin?  You know, I've never done this ride.
> 4)  What ruined any chance of recovering the gold in the town of Tumbleweed?  (Thunder mountain story.)
> 5)  What is the name of the Vehicle that you ride in the Haunted Mansion?
> 6)  How many miles does WDW cover?
> 7)  What was Dinosaur! origanlly called?
> 8)  How many gallons of water does Stromalong Bay hold?
> 9)  What attraction billed itself as the "wildest" ride in all of Fantasyland?
> 10) What two Disney Characters share a spaghetti Kiss?
> 11) What do the five stories of the Japanese pagoda symbolize.



Oh eliza 
Thanks I needed that...
I'm still laughing over the Halloween poop now this 
You really should write a book. 

1. Walt's Private plane.
5. your Doom Buggy


----------



## wildernessDad

Guess who wants to dress up pretty like a princess!!!!!

Give up?

My grand daughter!  My daughter informed me of this today.  

After my grand daughter was born, I swore to my daughter that I would spoil her and dress her up like a princess.  My daughter shot back to me that I had better not.  Well, guess what!  My grand daughter wants to do it on her own!  Grand dad did not have to coax her!  Tee hee!

So guess what grand dad just did.  Grand dad made a reservation for her at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique for this December.


----------



## DiznyDi

What a nice grand dad thing to do!  I'm sure she will be the perfect little princess all dressed up in her finery.


----------



## ethansmommy

eliza61 said:


> Try being this sleepy and having to _*make *_desserts.  I now know I could have never ever been a pioneer women!! I have an artisan bread class and the psychotic spawn of satan posing as a chef, refuses to use any electric appliances.  He keeps saying "You must bake with love". I really don't think I love anyone this much.   I'd choke the life out of him but my arms are killing me from learning to knead.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some happy questions to get the mind going.
> 
> 1)  What is Ear force One/
> 2)  Who are the new owners of the Enchanted Tiki room?
> 3)  What animal spits at you on the Magic Carpets of Aladdin?  You know, I've never done this ride.
> 4)  What ruined any chance of recovering the gold in the town of Tumbleweed?  (Thunder mountain story.)
> 5)  What is the name of the Vehicle that you ride in the Haunted Mansion?
> 6)  How many miles does WDW cover?
> 7)  What was Dinosaur! origanlly called?
> 8)  How many gallons of water does Stromalong Bay hold?
> 9)  What attraction billed itself as the "wildest" ride in all of Fantasyland?
> 10) What two Disney Characters share a spaghetti Kiss?
> 11) What do the five stories of the Japanese pagoda symbolize.



3. A Camel
10. Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Nicoal13

eliza61 said:


> Try being this sleepy and having to _*make *_desserts.  I now know I could have never ever been a pioneer women!! I have an artisan bread class and the psychotic spawn of satan posing as a chef, refuses to use any electric appliances.  He keeps saying "You must bake with love". I really don't think I love anyone this much.   I'd choke the life out of him but my arms are killing me from learning to knead.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some happy questions to get the mind going.
> 
> 1)  What is Ear force One/
> 2)  Who are the new owners of the Enchanted Tiki room?
> 3)  What animal spits at you on the Magic Carpets of Aladdin?  You know, I've never done this ride.
> 4)  What ruined any chance of recovering the gold in the town of Tumbleweed?  (Thunder mountain story.)
> 5)  What is the name of the Vehicle that you ride in the Haunted Mansion?
> 6)  How many miles does WDW cover?
> 7)  What was Dinosaur! origanlly called?
> 8)  How many gallons of water does Stromalong Bay hold?
> 9)  What attraction billed itself as the "wildest" ride in all of Fantasyland?
> 10) What two Disney Characters share a spaghetti Kiss?
> 11) What do the five stories of the Japanese pagoda symbolize.



6) I believe 45 square miles, but have also seen it said as 47 square miles
7) Countdown to Extinction
11) water, fire, earth, wind, and ?


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> Grand dad made a reservation for her at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique for this December.



Don't ALL little girls want to be dressed up as princesses?  

She will love it.  A suggestion though is to buy the outfit for her elsewhere and just pay for the hair/makeup part at BBB.  Their packages are REALLY expensive and I know you can find princess costumes cheaper.  Especially since it is Halloween and there should be some sales soon.


----------



## Inkmahm

I'm sitting here waiting for the vet to call about our dog.  I need pixie dust, moose dust AND a big helping of prayer right now!  She went into the Animal hospital yesterday to be treated with IV to flush her system based on her having kidney problems.  She is doing fine with the IV but still doesn't want to eat.  It was supposed to be a two day treatment ending tomorrow morning.

I told the vet asst when I brought Topaz in that she only seems to eat when we are in the car lately.  I've actually volunteered to go to the vet to drive the dog AND her IV around to see if she will eat that way.  Sounds crazy, doesn't it?  I'm afraid the vet will be calling any minute to tell me there isn't anything else they can do and we have to put Topaz down.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Guess who wants to dress up pretty like a princess!!!!!
> 
> Give up?
> 
> My grand daughter!  My daughter informed me of this today.
> 
> After my grand daughter was born, I swore to my daughter that I would spoil her and dress her up like a princess.  My daughter shot back to me that I had better not.  Well, guess what!  My grand daughter wants to do it on her own!  Grand dad did not have to coax her!  Tee hee!
> 
> So guess what grand dad just did.  Grand dad made a reservation for her at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique for this December.



  Grandpops rule!!



Inkmahm said:


> I'm sitting here waiting for the vet to call about our dog.  I need pixie dust, moose dust AND a big helping of prayer right now!  She went into the Animal hospital yesterday to be treated with IV to flush her system based on her having kidney problems.  She is doing fine with the IV but still doesn't want to eat.  It was supposed to be a two day treatment ending tomorrow morning.
> 
> I told the vet asst when I brought Topaz in that she only seems to eat when we are in the car lately.  I've actually volunteered to go to the vet to drive the dog AND her IV around to see if she will eat that way.  *Sounds crazy*, doesn't it?  I'm afraid the vet will be calling any minute to tell me there isn't anything else they can do and we have to put Topaz down.



Not at all.  our pets bring much love into our lives. Don't let anyone dismiss the love pet parents have for their fur babies.   winging up prayers for you and Topaz.


----------



## twinklebug

Inkmahm said:


> I'm sitting here waiting for the vet to call about our dog.  I need pixie dust, moose dust AND a big helping of prayer right now!  She went into the Animal hospital yesterday to be treated with IV to flush her system based on her having kidney problems.  She is doing fine with the IV but still doesn't want to eat.  It was supposed to be a two day treatment ending tomorrow morning.
> 
> I told the vet asst when I brought Topaz in that she only seems to eat when we are in the car lately.  I've actually volunteered to go to the vet to drive the dog AND her IV around to see if she will eat that way.  Sounds crazy, doesn't it?  I'm afraid the vet will be calling any minute to tell me there isn't anything else they can do and we have to put Topaz down.



 Don't give up hope. As long as she's getting fluids she can go for days before needing food. Hopefully the urge to eat will come back... maybe a little peanut butter would do the trick when she's ready? Holding my breath with you. I hate to see any of our furbabies sick.


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> Guess who wants to dress up pretty like a princess!!!!!
> 
> Give up?
> 
> My grand daughter!  My daughter informed me of this today.
> 
> After my grand daughter was born, I swore to my daughter that I would spoil her and dress her up like a princess.  My daughter shot back to me that I had better not.  Well, guess what!  My grand daughter wants to do it on her own!  Grand dad did not have to coax her!  Tee hee!
> 
> So guess what grand dad just did.  Grand dad made a reservation for her at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique for this December.



You got me here at "Guess who wants to dress up pretty like a princess!" Although I knew it couldn't have been yourself you were referring to, I was giggling imagining a full grown man dressed in chiffon with a tiara. 

Go, have fun and take video! As you know, they grow up so fast. She wants to play princess today, tomorrow she'll be asking grandpa for $300 for the prom gown her mom won't buy her.


----------



## SantaRay

eliza61 said:


> Try being this sleepy and having to _*make *_desserts.  I now know I could have never ever been a pioneer women!! I have an artisan bread class and the psychotic spawn of satan posing as a chef, refuses to use any electric appliances.  He keeps saying "You must bake with love". I really don't think I love anyone this much.   I'd choke the life out of him but my arms are killing me from learning to knead.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some happy questions to get the mind going.
> 
> 1)  What is Ear force One/
> 2)  Who are the new owners of the Enchanted Tiki room?
> 3)  What animal spits at you on the Magic Carpets of Aladdin?  You know, I've never done this ride.
> 4)  What ruined any chance of recovering the gold in the town of Tumbleweed?  (Thunder mountain story.)
> 5)  What is the name of the Vehicle that you ride in the Haunted Mansion?
> 6)  How many miles does WDW cover?
> 7)  What was Dinosaur! origanlly called?
> 8)  How many gallons of water does Stromalong Bay hold?
> 9)  What attraction billed itself as the "wildest" ride in all of Fantasyland?
> 10) What two Disney Characters share a spaghetti Kiss?
> 11) What do the five stories of the Japanese pagoda symbolize.



2) The Three Caballeros?
9) Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
11) water, earth, fire, wind, and Heaven?


----------



## wildernessDad

Without further delay, I would like to introduce to you... MY Tinkerbell!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

wildernessDad said:


> Without further delay, I would like to introduce to you... MY Tinkerbell!



Well no wonder you spoil her!  She is precious!


----------



## tea pot

*Inkmahm*
 Prayers for you and topaz.


----------



## Muushka

Awwwww WD.  Such a cutie


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I have a blood clot the full length of my left leg that makes it difficult to walk long distances. So walking airports and Disney World are out of the question. So I have a wheelchair for this issue. 

My question is: In reference to room selection is there a specific area of the resort that I should request?

No, I do not need a handicap accessible room. I can walk around the room and such just fine. I just can't walk say the long distance from the room to where the buses are (this is where the wheelchair comes into play.) 

I know we aren't making this trip until next year but being a DVC member I like to get most of my ducks in a row before I have to make that call to member services at 7 months. 

Thanks to anyone who can help me with this question..


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks for the prayers.   We actually DID drive to the vet's office and load our dog into the car with her IV and all.  I drove and DH sat in the back seat with Topaz.  She started to eat before I pulled out of the parking lot.  She didn't eat a lot, about half a can of the AD food.  But she ate!   The vet and the assistant were amazed.

We brought her back after about a 20 minute drive and then spent some time with her in one of the examination rooms.  I think I needed the time with her to make sure she was doing okay as much as she needed to see us.  The vet will draw blood tomorrow morning and then we can call at 5 pm to see the results, to see if the treatment is working.  She may come home tomorrow night or she may stay at the hospital for more fluid and who knows what else.

I know she is old, but I want to give Topaz every chance for hanging in there for as long as she may comfortably have left.  Tonight I'm grateful that she is still here, even if she isn't out of the woods yet.

Thank you all!


----------



## Inkmahm

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I have a blood clot the full length of my left leg that makes it difficult to walk long distances. So walking airports and Disney World are out of the question. So I have a wheelchair for this issue.
> 
> My question is: In reference to room selection is there a specific area of the resort that I should request?
> 
> No, I do not need a handicap accessible room. I can walk around the room and such just fine. I just can't walk say the long distance from the room to where the buses are (this is where the wheelchair comes into play.)
> 
> I know we aren't making this trip until next year but being a DVC member I like to get most of my ducks in a row before I have to make that call to member services at 7 months.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help me with this question..


  My mom is in a wheelchair and we ask for a room close to the elevator when she is with us.  The end of the building where the elevator is is actually very close to the bus stop.


----------



## Longhairbear

We love our home resort at VWL, and we are going there today. We haven't stayed there for a few years, as we've been trying the other resorts. 
 Forgive me for not reading all of the pages on this thread, but I have a question for you all. 
 Is there any schedule, or rumors of refurbishing VWL? I ask, only because, I just remembered that there is no dining table, or banquet in our villas. Over the last few years, we have become accustomed to serving up to 6 people at one table in the other resorts. OKW last year, VGC this past Thanksgiving, and a few others we have stayed at have a dedicated dining table. 
 I'm not complaining, as it is usually just the 2 of us for meals in our villa. But this year we are having FLA relatives come for dinner. There will be 6 of us, and eating on the couch, or wherever, is not a problem. However I am all for DVC adding a dedicated dining table/ banquet much like the other resorts have. 
 I'm sure there would be room to add one. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Inkmahm said:


> . . . . . . . I know she is old, but I want to give Topaz every chance for hanging in there for as long as she may comfortably have left.  Tonight I'm grateful that she is still here, even if she isn't out of the woods yet. . . .



They do put paw prints across our hearts . . .


----------



## eliza61

eliza61 said:


> Here are some happy questions to get the mind going.
> 
> 1)  What is Ear force One
> *A hot air ballon shaped like Mickey Mouse.*
> 2)  Who are the new owners of the Enchanted Tiki room?
> *Zazu and Iago*
> 3)  What animal spits at you on the Magic Carpets of Aladdin?  You know, I've never done this ride.*A Camel*
> 4)  What ruined any chance of recovering the gold in the town of Tumbleweed?  (Thunder mountain story.)*A Flood.*
> 5)  What is the name of the Vehicle that you ride in the Haunted Mansion?*Doomsbuggy*
> 6)  How many miles does WDW cover?*47 square miles.*
> 7)  What was Dinosaur! origanlly called?*Countdown to Extinction*
> 8)  How many gallons of water does Stromalong Bay hold?*750,000 gallons!*
> 9)  What attraction billed itself as the "wildest" ride in all of Fantasyland?*Mr. Toads Wild Ride.*
> 10) What two Disney Characters share a spaghetti Kiss?*Lady and the Tramp.*
> 11) What do the five stories of the Japanese pagoda symbolize*Earth, water, fire, wind and Sky.*.





Longhairbear said:


> Is there any schedule, or rumors of refurbishing VWL? I ask, only because, I just remembered that there is no dining table, or banquet in our villas. Over the last few years, we have become accustomed to serving up to 6 people at one table in the other resorts. OKW last year, VGC this past Thanksgiving, and a few others we have stayed at have a dedicated dining table.
> I'm sure there would be room to add one. Any thoughts?



Not sure why but I was in a 2 bedroom a couple of years ago but I seem to remember a dining room table. We don't usually eat at it but use it for throwing junk on it at the end of the day. LOL.   It only had 4 chairs but definitely had room for 6.  I'll see if I have any pictures of it.


----------



## Granny

Longhairbear said:


> Is there any schedule, or rumors of refurbishing VWL? I ask, only because, I just remembered that there is no dining table, or banquet in our villas. Over the last few years, we have become accustomed to serving up to 6 people at one table in the other resorts. OKW last year, VGC this past Thanksgiving, and a few others we have stayed at have a dedicated dining table.
> I'm not complaining, as it is usually just the 2 of us for meals in our villa. But this year we are having FLA relatives come for dinner. There will be 6 of us, and eating on the couch, or wherever, is not a problem. However I am all for DVC adding a dedicated dining table/ banquet much like the other resorts have.
> I'm sure there would be room to add one. Any thoughts?



Here's a picture of the table in the VWL 1BR/2BR villas:







We have had four people around the table but not six.  

I don't think there is really much room to add a bigger table.






VWL does have a counter space as well for people to eat at.






Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Nicoal13

WildernessDad - your Tink is adorable!

We have some interest in our house again. My massage therapist is actually looking for a new place to run her business. She came to look at our house yesterday and loved it. Now it's a matter of our city giving her a conditional use permit to allow her to use the house for her massage business. I'm cautiously optimistic. Working in our favor is there is a business next door and we are on the main street running through town and there are other business scattered around.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> Here's a picture of the table in the VWL 1BR/2BR villas:
> 
> I don't think there is really much room to add a bigger table.



Just as at SSR, there is plenty of room for the bench against the wall and two chairs at the outer side.

Just can't imagine why they skimped on the table space.  That is where we also "De-Stuff" at the end of a day - and root thru in the morning!


----------



## Muushka

I'm gone for the next several days.  A wedding, a reunion or 2, a birthday, a birth and visit with my friend who lost her husband this past August.

RI/MA, here I come. 

Bye Groupies


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> I'm gone for the next several days.  A wedding, a reunion or 2, a birthday, a birth and visit with my friend who lost her husband this past August.
> 
> RI/MA, here I come.
> 
> Bye Groupies



Have a safe trip!


----------



## franandaj

Granny said:


> I don't think there is really much room to add a bigger table.



I've been spoiled with my last stays at VGC, Kidani and the THV

They have nice long tables that don't take up a lot of room:











I wish they could adopt tables like these at the VWL upon a remodel. The little round table is very small for all that stuff.  This table would be where we would set up our "IT" station with our lap tops and wireless router.  It's also where the "stuff" goes when we come home for the day.  However it could be easily cleaned off if we were serving more than just two of us.


----------



## blossomz

I really like akv and kidani too.

Bye muush, have fun.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> I'm gone for the next several days.  A wedding, a reunion or 2, a birthday, a birth and visit with my friend who lost her husband this past August.
> 
> RI/MA, here I come.
> 
> Bye Groupies



Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I'm gone for the next several days.  A wedding, a reunion or 2, a birthday, a birth and visit with my friend who lost her husband this past August.
> 
> RI/MA, here I come.
> 
> Bye Groupies



Bye Muush!  Safe travels and God speed.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I'm gone for the next several days.  A wedding, a reunion or 2, a birthday, a birth and visit with my friend who lost her husband this past August.
> 
> RI/MA, here I come.
> 
> Bye Groupies



Safe travels!  Bring an umbrella, it's a little rainy in the Northeast.


----------



## DiznyDi

Safe travels Muushka!  We'll miss you.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hey everybody!  Important notice!

Disney has assigned NEW reservation numbers for all of our DVC reservations after the change over.  Call MS to get your new reservation numbers emailed to you.  The Vacation Details page still has the old numbers.  You can find the new numbers in the Contracts page.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Hey everybody!  Important notice!
> 
> Disney has assigned NEW reservation numbers for all of our DVC reservations after the change over.  Call MS to get your new reservation numbers emailed to you.  The Vacation Details page still has the old numbers.  You can find the new numbers in the Contracts page.



Jeez louise, where's that letter from them I got yesterday?    thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Jeez louise, where's that letter from them I got yesterday?    thanks for the heads up.



Did you receive a letter stating this?  I seem to be the last to get mailings from DVC.  It hasn't landed here yet.

But I have four reservations with DVC and each reservation number had changed as a result of the changeover.


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> Hey everybody!  Important notice!
> 
> Disney has assigned NEW reservation numbers for all of our DVC reservations after the change over.  Call MS to get your new reservation numbers emailed to you.  The Vacation Details page still has the old numbers.  You can find the new numbers in the Contracts page.



The contracts page?  Which page is that?  I only know to get to the reservation numbers from the vacation details page.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> The contracts page?  Which page is that?  I only know to get to the reservation numbers from the vacation details page.



In the login page, go to the right under 'My Membership'.  Click 'View Vacation Details'.  After that page loads, click 'View Activity Statement'.

After that loads, select the Use Year Range and hit the 'Go' button.  You will see the points of your various contracts being used for reservations.  Note the new reservation number and the old number in parentheses.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the info.  I finally figured it out last night!  I thought the DVC website would be updated to include new information.  Huh, guess that will come later.


----------



## lisareniff

Good morning groupies.  I have come to you for your expert advice on VWL.  I love VWL and have been helping a friend and her family plan a trip at VWL.  We have a question...

What is the best way to get to a 8am ADR at CP? (MK opens at 9)
1 - Early morning character bus? What time to be at the bus stop?
2 - Boat to CR and walk to MK?  What time to be at boat dock?
Are there any other options?

Thanks so much!


----------



## wildernessDad

Update on new reservation numbers:  I am now able to see my new reservation numbers on the 'View Vacation Details' page.  Can you?


----------



## wildernessDad

lisareniff said:


> Good morning groupies.  I have come to you for your expert advice on VWL.  I love VWL and have been helping a friend and her family plan a trip at VWL.  We have a question...
> 
> What is the best way to get to a 8am ADR at CP? (MK opens at 9)
> 1 - Early morning character bus? What time to be at the bus stop?
> 2 - Boat to CR and walk to MK?  What time to be at boat dock?
> Are there any other options?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Bottom line, get a character bus from WL to MK.

Check out the following thread!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2319081

I went there and got the following information.



> Red Flag Resort Boats hours of operation are from 1/2 hour before park opens until 1 1/2 hours after park closing.
> 
> The operating times that are posted: Means 1/2 half hour before the opening time of the Magic Kingdom, rather it's EMH (morning) or regular scheduled hours. The boats also continue to run 1 1/2 hour after the Magic Kingdom closes rather regular closing time, EMH (evening) MNSSHP, MVMCP or Pirate & Princess Party.
> 
> The Red Flag Boats operate between The Wilderness Lodge and Magic Kingdom only. There are two boats that run between the Lodge and MK continuously, on the day I took the new route we had one large Motor Cruisers and one smaller Motor Launches serving the Wilderness Lodge with FWC having two larger Motor Cruisers.
> 
> The larger Red Flag Motor Cruisers Boats Holds appx 120 guest. Guest traveling in wheelchairs or ECV's have access without transferring from chairs and strollers may also be left open and rolled directly on board. Note:These larger Motor Cruisers will be able to load wheelchairs/ECV's, there is a Warning posted on the dock that states that due to water levels access to wheelchairs /ECV's may not be able to load. (thus the Direct Bus access between Wilderness Lodge and the Magic Kingdom) In over twelve years of visiting Wilderness Lodge I have never seen anyone in a wheelchair or ECV ever not be able to board, the boats are enclosed.
> 
> **Please note that if the Red Flag Boat being used is a Motor Launch the same boarding restrictions will apply for strollers or wheelchairs. They require a guest to transfer from wheelchairs to the boat with a step down. (strollers also need to be folded) The Motor Launch boats are unable to load ECV's.
> 
> Character Breakfasts Service will begin ½ hour before the earliest seating. The marquee on the bus will read "Character Breakfast." It should be noted that guests should verify with the driver which park the bus is going to for the character breakfast because there are different ones for different parks. They have the flexibility to allow direct transportation to the theme parks, and area resorts.
> 
> If you want to arrive early to any park you could catch a Character Breakfast bus going to the Park but unless you have a ADR or other scheduled event you will have to wait until the Park opens to gain access.
> 
> Please take note that all times are subject to change. If you have questions regarding transportation within WDW you should contact Guest Services for additional information.


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> Update on new reservation numbers:  I am now able to see my new reservation numbers on the 'View Vacation Details' page.  Can you?



Yes, I can.  Now I'll have to call to see what the new DVC reservation number is for the RCI exchange my inlaws did into DVC for us in December.


----------



## Inkmahm

Our 15 1/2 year old (as of yesterday) blue heeler is home only for the weekend and then we will take her in next Tuesday morning when our vet is back in the office to put her down.  Her kidney treatment worked earlier this week but the liver is also very damaged and beyond repair.  She is drinking, but not eating anything.  

My sister is on her way from Minneapolis with my 12 year old niece to say good bye.  She has her sleeping bag with her so she can spend the night with Topaz before they turn around and go back to Minneapolis tomorrow.  The rest of the family will see her tomorrow at a previously scheduled family dinner.  

She looks okay at this point although a bit thinner.  We know she is ill though and don't want to make her suffer.   She's been a good dog and deserves a good end.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> Our 15 1/2 year old (as of yesterday) blue heeler is home only for the weekend and then we will take her in next Tuesday morning when our vet is back in the office to put her down.  Her kidney treatment worked earlier this week but the liver is also very damaged and beyond repair.  She is drinking, but not eating anything.
> 
> My sister is on her way from Minneapolis with my 12 year old niece to say good bye.  She has her sleeping bag with her so she can spend the night with Topaz before they turn around and go back to Minneapolis tomorrow.  The rest of the family will see her tomorrow at a previously scheduled family dinner.
> 
> She looks okay at this point although a bit thinner.  We know she is ill though and don't want to make her suffer.   She's been a good dog and deserves a good end.



I am very sorry to hear about your doggie.  Pets become part of the family.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> Our 15 1/2 year old (as of yesterday) blue heeler is home only for the weekend and then we will take her in next Tuesday morning when our vet is back in the office to put her down.  Her kidney treatment worked earlier this week but the liver is also very damaged and beyond repair.  She is drinking, but not eating anything.
> 
> My sister is on her way from Minneapolis with my 12 year old niece to say good bye.  She has her sleeping bag with her so she can spend the night with Topaz before they turn around and go back to Minneapolis tomorrow.  The rest of the family will see her tomorrow at a previously scheduled family dinner.
> 
> She looks okay at this point although a bit thinner.  We know she is ill though and don't want to make her suffer.   She's been a good dog and deserves a good end.



So sorry to hear this, pets are such an important part of the family.


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> Our 15 1/2 year old (as of yesterday) blue heeler is home only for the weekend and then we will take her in next Tuesday morning when our vet is back in the office to put her down.  Her kidney treatment worked earlier this week but the liver is also very damaged and beyond repair.  She is drinking, but not eating anything.
> 
> My sister is on her way from Minneapolis with my 12 year old niece to say good bye.  She has her sleeping bag with her so she can spend the night with Topaz before they turn around and go back to Minneapolis tomorrow.  The rest of the family will see her tomorrow at a previously scheduled family dinner.
> 
> She looks okay at this point although a bit thinner.  We know she is ill though and don't want to make her suffer.   She's been a good dog and deserves a good end.



I'm sorry Inkmahm.        They do become members of the family even if they are 4 legged.  I hope you all have a peaceful weekend.

BTW - we're back!  Details of the trip & pics to come.


----------



## DiznyDi

So sorry Inkmahm to hear your news. It's always so difficult to put a pet down.  They tend to leave paw prints on our hearts. 

Welcome back horselover! Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka - hope your trip is going well to visit friends/family

Inkmahm - so sorry about Topaz

horselover - welcome back!  can't wait to see the pics and hear about your trip.


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm...prayers for you and your family during this challenging time.


----------



## wildernessDad

50 days to VWL!


----------



## rondesj

what is a carbon credit?


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm

I am so sorry for you having to go thru this.  It is tough when this takes place because they are such a part of you.  Praying that God will ease your pain, and help reflect the good times.

horselover

Welcome Back!!  Details, pleezzzzzz


----------



## wildernessDad

50, I say!
                 

I bit the bullet and called Disney Dining today to verify my dining reservations.  They're all still there.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Franandaj - I couldn't agree more about the long table. It would really be a nice addition to the VWL. While we are at it I would also love the fold out bed from under the TV unit that is in VGC. We bring my niece often and that extra bed in the 1BR unit would be really nice.

Muush - Hope your trip is going well

WildernessDad - Thanks for the tip on ressie #'s changing. I have 2 trips booked and didn't realize the #'s were changed. 

Inkmahm - Sorry to hear about Topaz.

HL - Welcome back. Looking forward to pics and a report.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry it has taken awhile, just wanted to give it time for him to have some results.

Talkes with him yesterday, all is fine.  He has to be on blood thinners, Cumadine(sp.?) to help his heart.  But he is in great spirits about it.  He says hi to all here.  

He and Carolyn are looking forward to the Dec. meets and is planning on both Dec. 3 and 6, so for those who can make them, dont miss em!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies,

It's been several weeks since I posted here and I finally feel ready to write about what has been happening.  As many of you know I had posted about my Mother's admittance to the hospital in Sept and I greatly appreciated all the prayers and well wishes.  Very sadly after 9 days in the cardiac intensive care unit my Mom passed away at the age of 81.  It was a battle that couldn't be won as anything done for her heart affected other organs and vice versa but Mom fought longer than the Dr's thought someone would.  For the first 3 days I was at the hospital with her almost round the clock with a couple of brief breaks by DH.  Then my sister arrived and one of us was with her at all times until she passed away late on the 27th.  We held the funeral in MN the following week (no thanks to the Dr. that let the death certificate sit on his desk for 5 days!).

That was the week that we had a trip planned to WDW to celebrate my Mom's 82nd BD on Oct 7th.  After much thought and back and forth decisions DH, my nephew and myself decided to go down for a few days.  Just 3 days prior to Mom going into the hospital I asked if she wanted to still go on the trip I got a resounding "yes".  Over the last couple of years WDW had offered many wonderful trips for us and the ability to do things that she otherwise couldn't do and she was ready to have another adventure.   Somehow it seemed fitting for us to still go and while it was sometimes tough b/c she wasn't there we also had a chance to share memories about previous trips and to get some relaxation.

After that I was in Vegas for a conference and now am back to an emptier house.  I had been caring for Mom for the past two years and she was pretty much constantly with me.  It's a very sad time and I can't even say we're really beginning to adjust but I know that will come with time.  We hadn't realized what a blessing the broken arm that she suffered that led to her coming to live with us would be.  We're thankful now that we had the last two years of her with us although it's also more difficult b/c she was such a huge part of our daily lives.  

Again - thanks to all who kept her and us in your prayers.  Visiting the boards gave me something to do in the long hours at the hospital and now gives me something to take my mind off of it all.  I just wanted to share a picture of Mom in April at our dinner at CRT.  She did like the Disney trips!  






*Fay Larson - aka Mom*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm - so sorry to hear about Topaz.  Pets are such a part of the family and it's hard to say good bye.  I'll be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Kat - So sorry to hear about your mom. 

JT - Thanks for the Ranger Stan update. Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Oshawa

Kat....I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oshawa

We just got back from our first stay at the Lodge.   All I can say is WOW!!
We totally fell in love with it and did not want to come home yesterday!  All four of us were sad to leave.  
There is such a different feel there.  It was so quiet.  Our 1 bedroom was great.  We were on the first floor room 1548.  One morning my youngest DS woke up and looked out the window to see two deer right outside.  He was in paradise.  He is a real animal lover.  
We are looking forward to going back again!!  
Now I can understand why all of you love the Lodge so much.  
I am so glad we added points there...now hubby wants to add more!!


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Inkmahm
> 
> I am so sorry for you having to go thru this.  It is tough when this takes place because they are such a part of you.  Praying that God will ease your pain, and help reflect the good times.
> 
> horselover



Thank you, all.

My whole family was there for lunch today at mom's house.  Much to my
shock, Topaz stood next to my mom to beg for food as she always did.  I put a
small piece of fish down for her fully expecting her to turn her nose and
instead she just about took my fingers with it when she snapped it up!  She
ate some more fish and then some of mom's deli ham that she keeps for feeding the cats treats.  I couldn't believe it. The dog that hasn't eaten anything in days actually ate some food today.  I told mom that her food is magic, she got to feed Topaz  from the table one last time.

It was a beautiful day outside so we took Topaz out for quite a few pictures
of her with various combinations of family members.  She saw a dog about a
block away while we were out there and started to bark. She hasn't barked in
days, either!  We didn't think she could see far enough to notice a dog that
far away so the barking was also a surprise.  It was good to hear her "voice" again.

Topaz has had a great day so far.  It is so hard to think that soon she won't
be here with us but we are enjoying the last days we have with her while we
can.  My mom is hoping for a miracle comeback now that Topaz ate a few bites
but I know in my heart that there is no miracle for her.  I'm satisfied with
the few extra days we've been able to keep her home.


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Inkmahm - so sorry to hear about Topaz.  Pets are such a part of the family and it's hard to say good bye.  I'll be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.



Thank you!  I just read your post about your mom, too.  I"m sorry for your loss.  My dad went with us to Disney several times before he died and I'm so glad we were able to take him. We have some great memories of the trips where he and my mom were able to join us.  Now we take my mom with us as often as we can.  I know there will come a day when she can't make it anymore and we'll miss the hassles of traveling with her in her wheelchair.  

That's a great picture of your mom at CRT- she looks happy!  What a beautiful memory of her.


----------



## wildernessDad

Kat. I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## franandaj

So sorry for your loss Kat, I know how tough it is to see your loved ones move on.  At least you know she had a very long and happy life and you were able to contribute to that by opening your house to her in her last years.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Kathy* - DDad and I extend our sympathies to you on the loss of your mom. How wonderful for you that you were able to bring her into your family during her last few years. You've made memories that will stay with you for your lifetime. Thanks for including her picture. What a lovely lady. Hugs to you.
My dad passed before we were able to take him to the world with us. But, like you, Mom has made several trips and loves each one!


----------



## lisareniff

wildernessDad said:


> Bottom line, get a character bus from WL to MK.
> 
> Check out the following thread!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2319081
> 
> I went there and got the following information.



Thanks WildernessDad. I refer to that thread all the time when questions arise about WL/VWL.  Great stuff.  

They state that The Blue Flag Boat to the CR starts running at 6:45am and in theory could be an option to the character bus.  Do you know if this boat actually is an option for an 8am ADR? or is the Character bus still the way to go?


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat

I am so sorry for your loss.  Thanks for sharing that picture of your Mom at CRT.  I will pray for you and your family in the coming days.


----------



## jimmytammy

Oshawa said:


> We just got back from our first stay at the Lodge.   All I can say is WOW!!
> We totally fell in love with it and did not want to come home yesterday!  All four of us were sad to leave.
> There is such a different feel there.  It was so quiet.  Our 1 bedroom was great.  We were on the first floor room 1548.  One morning my youngest DS woke up and looked out the window to see two deer right outside.  He was in paradise.  He is a real animal lover.
> We are looking forward to going back again!!
> Now I can understand why all of you love the Lodge so much.
> I am so glad we added points there...now hubby wants to add more!!



We feel your pain...and happiness, all at the same time!  Glad yall enjoyed yourselves and always good to hear from another fan of the Lodge


----------



## tea pot

*Inkmahm* You, your family and Topaz are in my prayers today.
We had a similar path with our beloved golden Pookie. They will be forever in our hearts.

*Kat* So sorry to hear about the loss of your mom. Prayers for you and your family. 
So glad that you had those years with her.   May your memories give you comfort.


----------



## Granny

Kat...my sympathies to you and your family at this time.  It's neat that you were able to share some of the Disney magic with her, and have many great memories.  Prayers for you at this time.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Sorry it has taken awhile, just wanted to give it time for him to have some results.
> 
> Talkes with him yesterday, all is fine.  He has to be on blood thinners, Cumadine(sp.?) to help his heart.  But he is in great spirits about it.  He says hi to all here.
> 
> He and Carolyn are looking forward to the Dec. meets and is planning on both Dec. 3 and 6, so for those who can make them, dont miss em!!



Thank you for continuing to share the news about our leader emeritus.  I am looking forward to seeing him again and meeting his sweetie in December.


----------



## Anna114

OK OK OK everyone take a look at my ticker. I just can't wait. It's our first stay at VWL but not our first DVC stay. Did that last week at SSR. I really didn't like Saratoga Springs. The resort was WAY too spread out. Has anyone used a grocery delivery company? We will at the cabins the 4 days before and then at VWL. Has anyone tried to move their food from resort to resort? I was thinking of having the delivery once we arrive at VWL.


----------



## blossomz

Kat...so sorry to hear of your mom's passing.  There are several of us on this thread that have endured the loss of a parent and the groupies have been there for all of us.  Please know that your groupie friends are here to provide support for you to lean upon.


on another note..did you read that the Fantasy is taking bookings starting Oct 20?  Wow!


----------



## franandaj

Anna114 said:


> OK OK OK everyone take a look at my ticker. I just can't wait. It's our first stay at VWL but not our first DVC stay. Did that last week at SSR. I really didn't like Saratoga Springs. The resort was WAY too spread out. Has anyone used a grocery delivery company? We will at the cabins the 4 days before and then at VWL. Has anyone tried to move their food from resort to resort? I was thinking of having the delivery once we arrive at VWL.



I know when we moved from the THV to Kidani last year Bells Services moved everything including our food.  I don't know about the cabins...I've used Garden Grocer and was very pleased with their service.


----------



## twokats

wildernessDad said:


> Hey everybody!  Important notice!
> 
> Disney has assigned NEW reservation numbers for all of our DVC reservations after the change over.  Call MS to get your new reservation numbers emailed to you.  The Vacation Details page still has the old numbers.  You can find the new numbers in the Contracts page.



I guess I need to call.  All my numbers still show as the old ones with nothing new mentioned.



Inkmahm said:


> Our 15 1/2 year old (as of yesterday) blue heeler is home only for the weekend and then we will take her in next Tuesday morning when our vet is back in the office to put her down.  Her kidney treatment worked earlier this week but the liver is also very damaged and beyond repair.  She is drinking, but not eating anything.
> 
> My sister is on her way from Minneapolis with my 12 year old niece to say good bye.  She has her sleeping bag with her so she can spend the night with Topaz before they turn around and go back to Minneapolis tomorrow.  The rest of the family will see her tomorrow at a previously scheduled family dinner.
> 
> She looks okay at this point although a bit thinner.  We know she is ill though and don't want to make her suffer.   She's been a good dog and deserves a good end.



I know you will miss Topaz dearly, I have lost several of my favorite pets.  My black cat Oreo was 17 when she died (on my anniversary in '08)  Our yellow lab (about 12 or so) seemed fine one day and went under the house and died.  That was one of our best trained dogs we ever had.  But yes, as everyone has said, they steal their way into your heart and are there forever.



jimmytammy said:


> Sorry it has taken awhile, just wanted to give it time for him to have some results.
> 
> Talkes with him yesterday, all is fine.  He has to be on blood thinners, Cumadine(sp.?) to help his heart.  But he is in great spirits about it.  He says hi to all here.
> 
> He and Carolyn are looking forward to the Dec. meets and is planning on both Dec. 3 and 6, so for those who can make them, dont miss em!!



Coumadin, also known as warfarin, is a constant in our family also.  Mom has been on again, off again and now on again for blood clots she has gotten since we have been fighting the cancer.  It can be hard to regulate (at least it is for Mom).



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> It's been several weeks since I posted here and I finally feel ready to write about what has been happening.  As many of you know I had posted about my Mother's admittance to the hospital in Sept and I greatly appreciated all the prayers and well wishes.  Very sadly after 9 days in the cardiac intensive care unit my Mom passed away at the age of 81.  It was a battle that couldn't be won as anything done for her heart affected other organs and vice versa but Mom fought longer than the Dr's thought someone would.  For the first 3 days I was at the hospital with her almost round the clock with a couple of brief breaks by DH.  Then my sister arrived and one of us was with her at all times until she passed away late on the 27th.  We held the funeral in MN the following week (no thanks to the Dr. that let the death certificate sit on his desk for 5 days!).
> 
> That was the week that we had a trip planned to WDW to celebrate my Mom's 82nd BD on Oct 7th.  After much thought and back and forth decisions DH, my nephew and myself decided to go down for a few days.  Just 3 days prior to Mom going into the hospital I asked if she wanted to still go on the trip I got a resounding "yes".  Over the last couple of years WDW had offered many wonderful trips for us and the ability to do things that she otherwise couldn't do and she was ready to have another adventure.   Somehow it seemed fitting for us to still go and while it was sometimes tough b/c she wasn't there we also had a chance to share memories about previous trips and to get some relaxation.
> 
> After that I was in Vegas for a conference and now am back to an emptier house.  I had been caring for Mom for the past two years and she was pretty much constantly with me.  It's a very sad time and I can't even say we're really beginning to adjust but I know that will come with time.  We hadn't realized what a blessing the broken arm that she suffered that led to her coming to live with us would be.  We're thankful now that we had the last two years of her with us although it's also more difficult b/c she was such a huge part of our daily lives.
> 
> Again - thanks to all who kept her and us in your prayers.  Visiting the boards gave me something to do in the long hours at the hospital and now gives me something to take my mind off of it all.  I just wanted to share a picture of Mom in April at our dinner at CRT.  She did like the Disney trips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fay Larson - aka Mom*



I also extend my sympathies for your loss.  I know it is good to have WDW memories with her.


----------



## eliza61

Inkman, Hang in there sweetie. I know today is going to be hard.

Some famous dog thoughts.

*We give dogs love we can spare, time we can spare and room we can spare.  In return, dogs give us their all.  It is the best deal man has ever made.*

*If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you; that is the principal difference between a dog and a man.* ~Mark Twain

*There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face.*~ Ben Villiams

*Don't accept your dog's admiration as conclusive evidence that you are wonderful*~ Ann Landers.

*I think dogs are the most amazing creatures; they give unconditional love.  For me they are the role model for being alive.*~ Gilda Radner


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Inkman, Hang in there sweetie. I know today is going to be hard.
> 
> Some famous dog thoughts.
> 
> *We give dogs love we can spare, time we can spare and room we can spare.  In return, dogs give us their all.  It is the best deal man has ever made.*
> 
> *If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you; that is the principal difference between a dog and a man.* ~Mark Twain
> 
> *There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face.*~ Ben Villiams
> 
> *Don't accept your dog's admiration as conclusive evidence that you are wonderful*~ Ann Landers.
> 
> *I think dogs are the most amazing creatures; they give unconditional love.  For me they are the role model for being alive.*~ Gilda Radner



Thank you!  All of those are so true.

I'm sitting here crying and watching the dog sleep peacefully. She's dreaming with her feet twitching like she is running.

I know we have to do this for her, but it is killing me.  Part of me is dying today, too.


----------



## twinklebug

Inkmahm said:


> Thank you!  All of those are so true.
> 
> I'm sitting here crying and watching the dog sleep peacefully. She's dreaming with her feet twitching like she is running.
> 
> I know we have to do this for her, but it is killing me.  Part of me is dying today, too.



  I'm crying with you. Hold her, pat her and tell her you'll meet her at the rainbow bridge. Although I'm 99% sure my springer spaniel never found his way there and is still walking up and down the hallway & looking out the windows at my childhood home (from an experience several years back when I was stranded at the house... I swear I heard a bump against the door in only a way he could do when laying down outside my bedroom door - actually it very comforting to know he was there with me)


----------



## cheer4bison

Kat...so sorry to hear of the loss of your mother.  Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Inkmahm...wishing you strength and peace on what I imagine is a terribly difficult day.


----------



## stopher1

Kat, I am so sorry to hear about your mom.  Prayers for you and the rest of the family.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Thank you Groupies for all your kind condolences, good wishes and prayers.  Today was a bit better until I went grocery shopping and kept running into things that I normally would have picked up for Mom.  It's crazy what can bring up the hurt at the moment.    I managed to get control though before people started wondering who the crazy lady was crying in the middle of the fruit aisle.  *


On a good note I've been planning our trip to WDW for May.  This morning I set my alarm for 5:55 am to make my call to try and get a couple of rooms at AKV.  I had miraculously gotten 2 treehouses scared1 a couple of days ago but started changing my mind. I am attempting to plan a trip with my brother's twenty something kids who haven't been since they were 3,5 & 7 and had been back and forth on where to stay.  I finally decided I wanted something a little more in the action than in the woods and after reading that 2 of the main pools at SSR were going to be closed it sealed the deal.  So this morning I managed a switch to a Concierge room and a 2BR Value! I couldn't get the full 7 nights I wanted but 6 ain't bad at 7 months!     Now fingers are crossed that all 3 will be able to get off from work etc.  If not then at least DH and I will settle into our Concierge room and enjoy a nice relaxing trip.   VWL was at the top of my list but I thought they'd enjoy the animals so we'll be at the other east coast lodge.  The next trip though - it's THE lodge - all the way!

_One interesting thing I learned when making the switch.  The CM's can now pull up your existing reservation and then look for the new room you want.  If it's available they can then switch the reservation without having to go out to cancel and back in to try and retrieve the new room again.  The way it was explained it should eliminate losing an available room as long as you start out telling them you want to switch the reservation.  I hadn't done that right away so there was still a tense moment while the CM pulled up one of the treehouse reservations and then the Concierge room again.  Sounds like they may actually have an enhancement!_


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Thank you Groupies for all your kind condolences, good wishes and prayers.  Today was a bit better until I went grocery shopping and kept running into things that I normally would have picked up for Mom.  It's crazy what can bring up the hurt at the moment.    I managed to get control though before people started wondering who the crazy lady was crying in the middle of the fruit aisle.  *


  That isn't strange at all and will continue to happen at the weirdest times.  We had a new Woodman's grocery store open in our area  about 10 days ago.  My husband and I were exploring all the aisles being amazed at the selection.  We walked past the ice cream section and my eye caught Neopolitan ice cream in a half gallon container.  My mind immediately thought to get it for my grandma.  Only thing is, my grandma died in 1995.  For a split second, she was still with me while I considered grabbing her favorite ice cream for her.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> _One interesting thing I learned when making the switch.  The CM's can now pull up your existing reservation and then look for the new room you want.  If it's available they can then switch the reservation without having to go out to cancel and back in to try and retrieve the new room again.  The way it was explained it should eliminate losing an available room as long as you start out telling them you want to switch the reservation.  I hadn't done that right away so there was still a tense moment while the CM pulled up one of the treehouse reservations and then the Concierge room again.  Sounds like they may actually have an enhancement!_



Very cool!  I hope that is the case and that there will be no more horror stories about rooms being lost when trying to switch resorts or room sizes.  You should start a whole new thread on this! I haven't read about it before seeing the news here.


----------



## Inkmahm

twinklebug said:


> I'm crying with you. Hold her, pat her and tell her you'll meet her at the rainbow bridge. Although I'm 99% sure my springer spaniel never found his way there and is still walking up and down the hallway & looking out the windows at my childhood home (from an experience several years back when I was stranded at the house... I swear I heard a bump against the door in only a way he could do when laying down outside my bedroom door - actually it very comforting to know he was there with me)



Thanks to all for the good thoughts today.  I did relatively okay up until we actually started to drive to the vet.  Topaz knew something was up with both me and my DH crying.  She went peacefully once we actually got her there, but it was very very hard to watch her be put down.  

I've read the rainbow bridge poem before but it really doesn't fit Topaz.  She HATED other dogs, especially golden retrievers.  If she saw another dog, she pulled so hard on her leash to get away so she could go eat the other dog. She was even known to break windshields in cars throwing herself against them when she spotted another dog outside.  I can't see her running in any field playing with other dogs.  My version of the rainbow bridge has Topaz playing with my dad and his dogs in heaven, waiting for the rest of us to get there.  My sister had the same vision and said she hoped Topaz wasn't there barking at the other dogs!


----------



## Dizny Dad

As I read of the pains and sorrows of our group, along with the joys shared, I can't help but reflect on Walt and Roy Disney who promoted our experiences well in the Circle of Life.  For those that "get it", Disney offers a place to experience many of the trials we face and joys we share.  I think maybe that is the underlying foundation of the Magic.  We are indeed in a Circle of Life.

So then, it becomes our job to extend the magic that is easy to see in The World, to the rest of our personal worlds, because we are the ones that get it.  

Blessings to all who need them; joys to those that appreciate them; and Dole Whips for all!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> As I read of the pains and sorrows of our group, along with the joys shared, I can't help but reflect on Walt and Roy Disney who promoted our experiences well in the Circle of Life.  For those that "get it", Disney offers a place to experience many of the trials we face and joys we share.  I think maybe that is the underlying foundation of the Magic.  We are indeed in a Circle of Life.
> 
> So then, it becomes our job to extend the magic that is easy to see in The World, to the rest of our personal worlds, because we are the ones that get it.
> 
> Blessings to all who need them; joys to those that appreciate them; and Dole Whips for all!



Wonderful thoughts, Dad!!


----------



## Granny

I agree with Jimmy...those are some good thoughts, Dizny Dad.


----------



## AirGoofy

We just returned from VWL last week for our first ever stay there.  It is an absolutely wonderful resort.  We had a beautiful room up on the 5th floor where we could see some of Hallowishes.  Of course, we found this out on our last night, but still, that was just an extra special treat.  The location and ease of transportation to the parks was terrific.  The lodge and theming were beautiful.  It was nice having the 3 different dining options there as well.  I did miss a community hall - it was just more spread out - and had fun playing checkers and ping pong.  Thanks for letting us stay and we may return in the future.


----------



## Muushka

AirGoofy said:


> We just returned from VWL last week for our first ever stay there.  It is an absolutely wonderful resort.  We had a beautiful room up on the 5th floor where we could see some of Hallowishes.  Of course, we found this out on our last night, but still, that was just an extra special treat.  The location and ease of transportation to the parks was terrific.  The lodge and theming were beautiful.  It was nice having the 3 different dining options there as well.  I did miss a community hall - it was just more spread out - and had fun playing checkers and ping pong.  Thanks for letting us stay and we may return in the future.



Welcome AirGoofy!    Please, pull up a rocking chair and join us.  
We are out on the porch this beautiful morning.

 KAT4  You are in our prayers.


----------



## Muushka

And today is a special day.......

*Happy Birthday Berta!!*


Where shall we go for lunch???????


----------



## Muushka

What a whirlwind visit to RI/MA.  I saw my entire X husband's family at a wedding.  It had been more than 24 years since I had seen many of them.  I am very glad I went.  Then I spend time with my friend who lost her husband this summer, again, very glad I went.  Then I spent time with my sister and cousin.  Saw old friends down there.  Lots of reunions, hugs and old memories.  Glad I am home!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*AirGoofy -* Welcome to the Lodge; come again, come often!

*Muushka -* Sounds like a refreshing return to what once was, updates on what is, and a chance to wish a good luck to the future!


----------



## jimmytammy

Air Goofy, 1st, love your name, fav character hands down for me.  2nd, welcome to our band of brother and sister hood known as lovers of the Lodge.  Come by anytime!

Muush, glad you got back home and sounds as if you had a great reuniting of your past


----------



## horselover

Kat - again I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'm sending you a PM.

Muushka - welcome back!  How did you enjoy the wind up in these parts over the weekend?!  

Finally the promised pics from our trip.  I won't get into a full TR since we weren't at our Lodge.        But regardless of that we had a fantastic time.  We did a split stay between BCR & BWV.  Really enjoyed BWV much more this trip than I did on the last one with just DH.  Not sure exactly why, but could be because DS12 & I enjoyed the boardwalk performers more & also the community hall.  SAB was awesome too.

But you want to see the Lodge!  We had a dinner ressie at Ft. Wilderness one night so being the good groupie that I am we took the boat from WL to get there.  Didn't get a lot of pics, but here are a few.






Good timing on this shot.





Not exactly WL, but DS12 posing with one of the decorated golf carts at Ft. Wilderness.  They take their holiday decorations very seriously over there!




















Not the best shot, but I still like it.





Last, but not least me modeling the latest in Halloween fashions at the Mercantile.


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Finally the promised pics from our trip.  I won't get into a full TR since we weren't at our Lodge.        But regardless of that we had a fantastic time.  We did a split stay between BCR & BWV.  Really enjoyed BWV much more this trip than I did on the last one with just DH.  Not sure exactly why, but could be because DS12 & I enjoyed the boardwalk performers more & also the community hall.  SAB was awesome too.
> 
> But you want to see the Lodge!  We had a dinner ressie at Ft. Wilderness one night so being the good groupie that I am we took the boat from WL to get there.  Didn't get a lot of pics, but here are a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good timing on this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly WL, but DS12 posing with one of the decorated golf carts at Ft. Wilderness.  They take their holiday decorations very seriously over there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best shot, but I still like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but not least me modeling the latest in Halloween fashions at the Mercantile.



What wonderful shots HL!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stopher1

Well our sister lodge out west has now Sold Out.  DVCnews has a press release about it...  and they've also announced that DVC has raised their prices across the board on the other active resorts.  Wow, and rumors have it that the tower across the lake from us there at the Lodge will be raising prices by $10 (up to $130 in December)... my my.  On a related note, my DW is now officially interested in Aulani.  So now our big dilemma is VWL points, or Aulani before that price goes up Nov. 1.    We want both, but can only do one... hmmm.  Choices.  We'll definitely be at WDW each year, and having WL will certainly provide some times of the year easier.  We also plan to get to the islands every 3 years - my brother lives there - on Oahu, in Honolulu, but we don't want to impose on him - so having our "own" place kinda makes sense.  Hmmm.  Being originally from the west coast anyway, we both grew up going to Hawaii, and we want our kids to experience it before they're all grown and gone.  So we're officially debating.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> As I read of the pains and sorrows of our group, along with the joys shared, I can't help but reflect on Walt and Roy Disney who promoted our experiences well in the Circle of Life.  For those that "get it", Disney offers a place to experience many of the trials we face and joys we share.  I think maybe that is the underlying foundation of the Magic.  We are indeed in a Circle of Life.
> 
> So then, it becomes our job to extend the magic that is easy to see in The World, to the rest of our personal worlds, because we are the ones that “get it”.
> 
> Blessings to all who need them; joys to those that appreciate them; and Dole Whips for all!



Very well said DDad! 

Welcome Back Muushka!  

And so many other things going on that I haven't had time to comment on or participate in conversationally...  I've been so busy lately myself, that my DIS time has been diminished greatly.  This whole Wood Badge thing for Scouting has been pretty time consuming for me.  Not because it HAS to be (I have 18 months to complete my Ticket goals - 5 in total ) - but because I WANT to be.  I just WANT to get it done and get my Beads!  Today I actually met with my Ticket Counselor, and was able to get his OK that I had completed one of my goals.  Yay.   That's just 3 weeks since we left the coursework portion of the program and were released to begin our 18 month completion period.  The 2nd one will be officially completed on this coming Monday night.  The 3rd is not far behind - at least the first half, the completion of creating a survey.  Then I have to mail it out, and start tabulating the results once they trickle in, but the stated deadline on the survey for return is Nov. 22nd - so it "should" be done by December 1-10ish.  So only a few more weeks.  Not too shabby if I say so myself for goals that have 17.5 months to run yet.   The final two goals will take longer, which is exactly why I rushed "out of the gate" to get these first three DONE quickly.   And work has been very, VERY, *VERY* busy and hectic lately - but I'm not complaining at all. I'm happy to be busy vs. the alternative. 

SOOOO... consequently, my time on here has been diminished.  I miss chatting with my online friends, but it won't be forever - and in just about 46 days several of us will be in the World. Can't wait for that breakfast at WCC - and the meet at the Lodge later on in the day!

On the homefront (or at least within the family) - my FIL is hanging in there.  He continues to take his meds, and has become quite proficient, from what I hear with his walker.  The sad and not-so-good thing is twice now my BIL has found him trying to cross the street to sit on the bench overlooking the public access staircase down to the beach.  NOT GOOD at all!  He goes back to the docs for more tests in about a week.  Nothing drastic has changed since his last appointment.  So at this point, everything's ok.  My DW even decided not to go back west this month, but rather decided she would just wait until we go out there for Christmas.  She's praying he'll be okay until then - but if not, she'll be ready to fly west if things turn for the worse.  

So that's it for my little update.  Hope you all have a great night & day on Thursday.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Horselover -* Thanks for the glimpses this morning of our Lodge - AND your family fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great shots HL!!  Got my morning going


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Thank you Groupies for all your kind condolences, good wishes and prayers.  Today was a bit better until I went grocery shopping and kept running into things that I normally would have picked up for Mom.  It's crazy what can bring up the hurt at the moment.    I managed to get control though before people started wondering who the crazy lady was crying in the middle of the fruit aisle.  *



If you are a crazy lady, then I am also.  I lost my Dad in '75 and I still think of things or see things that we would have done together and get a little weepy.  I also do the same thing about my grandparents because I was so close to all 4.  There are even times that I see a stranger who is doing something or standing in a way that I would swear it was one of my Grandmothers and I do a doubletake.  It gets a little easier, but it never completely goes away.  



Dizny Dad said:


> As I read of the pains and sorrows of our group, along with the joys shared, I can't help but reflect on Walt and Roy Disney who promoted our experiences well in the Circle of Life.  For those that "get it", Disney offers a place to experience many of the trials we face and joys we share.  I think maybe that is the underlying foundation of the Magic.  We are indeed in a Circle of Life.
> 
> So then, it becomes our job to extend the magic that is easy to see in The World, to the rest of our personal worlds, because we are the ones that get it.
> 
> Blessings to all who need them; joys to those that appreciate them; and Dole Whips for all!



As the others stated, well said!!!  All of you have helped me with your best wishes and pixie/moose dust.

My Mom is slowly gaining strength and her appetite is a lot better.  She is looking forward to the cruise, dreading restarting chemo next year and taking it one day at a time.



AirGoofy - Glad you enjoyed your stay and welcome.

Muushka - Glad you had a fantastic trip.  Sounds like you did a lot.

As said before, comfort to all that need some and I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## eliza61

This is only a rumor that I heard speaking with some other "Disneyofreaks" at work so I wanted to ask you guys before I starting cringing.

Are the Table service venues changing over to plastic plates and untensils?


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> This is only a rumor that I heard speaking with some other "Disneyofreaks" at work so I wanted to ask you guys before I starting cringing.
> 
> Are the Table service venues changing over to plastic plates and untensils?



I'm cringing just think about that.  I sure hope not.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Are the Table service venues changing over to plastic plates and untensils?



With Disney's emphasis on being "green", it would be hard to imagine this.  Can't imagine trying to cut my steak at Le Cellier with a plastic knife!

I guess anything is possible but I don't see how this one would make sense for Disney.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> *AirGoofy -* Welcome to the Lodge; come again, come often!
> 
> *Muushka -* Sounds like a refreshing return to what once was, updates on what is, and a chance to wish a good luck to the future!



DD, I love your use of words.  Always right on target and profound.



stopher1 said:


> Very well said DDad!
> 
> Welcome Back Muushka!
> 
> And so many other things going on that I haven't had time to comment on or participate in conversationally...  I've been so busy lately myself, that my DIS time has been diminished greatly.  This whole Wood Badge thing for Scouting has been pretty time consuming for me.  Not because it HAS to be (I have 18 months to complete my Ticket goals - 5 in total ) - but because I WANT to be.  I just WANT to get it done and get my Beads!  Today I actually met with my Ticket Counselor, and was able to get his OK that I had completed one of my goals.  Yay.   That's just 3 weeks since we left the coursework portion of the program and were released to begin our 18 month completion period.  The 2nd one will be officially completed on this coming Monday night.  The 3rd is not far behind - at least the first half, the completion of creating a survey.  Then I have to mail it out, and start tabulating the results once they trickle in, but the stated deadline on the survey for return is Nov. 22nd - so it "should" be done by December 1-10ish.  So only a few more weeks.  Not too shabby if I say so myself for goals that have 17.5 months to run yet.   The final two goals will take longer, which is exactly why I rushed "out of the gate" to get these first three DONE quickly.   And work has been very, VERY, *VERY* busy and hectic lately - but I'm not complaining at all. I'm happy to be busy vs. the alternative.
> 
> SOOOO... consequently, my time on here has been diminished.  I miss chatting with my online friends, but it won't be forever - and in just about 46 days several of us will be in the World. Can't wait for that breakfast at WCC - and the meet at the Lodge later on in the day!
> 
> On the homefront (or at least within the family) - my FIL is hanging in there.  He continues to take his meds, and has become quite proficient, from what I hear with his walker.  The sad and not-so-good thing is twice now my BIL has found him trying to cross the street to sit on the bench overlooking the public access staircase down to the beach.  NOT GOOD at all!  He goes back to the docs for more tests in about a week.  Nothing drastic has changed since his last appointment.  So at this point, everything's ok.  My DW even decided not to go back west this month, but rather decided she would just wait until we go out there for Christmas.  She's praying he'll be okay until then - but if not, she'll be ready to fly west if things turn for the worse.
> 
> So that's it for my little update.  Hope you all have a great night & day on Thursday.



Thank you for the updates.  Your Scouting badges are so interesting, who knew!  Best wishes with completing them.  And the breakfast at WCC, cannot wait!!  I hope your FIL is comfy and happy.  He has wonderful people looking out for him.



> Muushka - welcome back! How did you enjoy the wind up in these parts over the weekend?!



Oh HL, that wind was unbelievable.  I was in Swansea for the reception (Venus DeMilo) on Sat.  Lots of hairspray that day!
Love those pictures.  Awesome.


----------



## franandaj

Granny said:


> With Disney's emphasis on being "green", it would be hard to imagine this.  Can't imagine trying to cut my steak at Le Cellier with a plastic knife!
> 
> I guess anything is possible but I don't see how this one would make sense for Disney.



Even worse could you imagine paper plates at Victoria and Alberts?


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back Muushka,


----------



## Muushka

Hi Bloss   Good to see you.


----------



## blossomz

Yeah...been really busy and haven't been checking in as frequently as usual..but I've been trying to catch up!  Barb. Are we getting a good trip report?

Anyone planning a cruise on the Fantasy?


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Yeah...been really busy and haven't been checking in as frequently as usual..but I've been trying to catch up!  Barb. Are we getting a good trip report?
> 
> Anyone planning a cruise on the Fantasy?



A trip report for the cruise?  If yes, to be honest, it was not our favorite cruise.  Probably why I haven't said too much about it.  It's funny.  Everyone raves about Royal Caribbean.  We were very disappointed.  

Had we gotten a balcony next to cruisers that were not chimneys, maybe we would have enjoyed it more.  Strange, a family type cruise line like RCI allows smoking on balconies and the more adult line, Celebrity (owned by RCI) does not allow smoking.  Go figure!  Oh, and the food was yuck.  Sorry Bloss, to be so negative.  But you guys have heard me go on and on about other cruises so you know we have had some wonderful times on cruises, right??

No Fantasy until those prices come down!   Get back to catch-up!


----------



## blossomz

Oh,  that is disappointing.  Well, glad you are back with us!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> A trip report for the cruise?  If yes, to be honest, it was not our favorite cruise.  Probably why I haven't said too much about it.  It's funny.  Everyone raves about Royal Caribbean.  We were very disappointed.
> 
> Had we gotten a balcony next to cruisers that were not chimneys, maybe we would have enjoyed it more.  Strange, a family type cruise line like RCI allows smoking on balconies and the more adult line, Celebrity (owned by RCI) does not allow smoking.  Go figure!  Oh, and the food was yuck.  Sorry Bloss, to be so negative.  But you guys have heard me go on and on about other cruises so you know we have had some wonderful times on cruises, right??
> 
> No Fantasy until those prices come down!   Get back to catch-up!


Interesting.  Disney would still be at of list for our 1st cruise, but I like knowing who to avoid if DC doesnt become realistic for us.


----------



## wildernessDad

45 days to go!!!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Morning groupies! Haven't had much time to get on the boards here either.

Today we are expecting an offer on our house. Keeping our fingers crossed and being cautiously optimistic since we've been burned before.


----------



## wildernessDad

Nicoal13 said:


> Morning groupies! Haven't had much time to get on the boards here either.
> 
> Today we are expecting an offer on our house. Keeping our fingers crossed and being cautiously optimistic since we've been burned before.



Good luck on the offer!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Good Morning Groupies,
I know we have a few BWV owners who are also groupies. Can anyone recommend what type of room request we should make for our upcoming stay? We have a preferred Garden/Pool view. We are wait listed for Boardwalk view but I don't think it will come through.

Thanks.


----------



## horselover

Nicoal13 said:


> Morning groupies! Haven't had much time to get on the boards here either.
> 
> Today we are expecting an offer on our house. Keeping our fingers crossed and being cautiously optimistic since we've been burned before.



Good luck!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Good Morning Groupies,
> I know we have a few BWV owners who are also groupies. Can anyone recommend what type of room request we should make for our upcoming stay? We have a preferred Garden/Pool view. We are wait listed for Boardwalk view but I don't think it will come through.
> 
> Thanks.



Not an owner, but have just returned from there & having one other previous stay I personally like upper floor quiet pool view.  Keep in mind there are a lot of big trees in the open areas at BWV so any potential view could be partial.  I like the quiet pool view because it's peaceful & offers potential views of the canal & DHS.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

horselover said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Not an owner, but have just returned from there & having one other previous stay I personally like upper floor quiet pool view.  Keep in mind there are a lot of big trees in the open areas at BWV so any potential view could be partial.  I like the quiet pool view because it's peaceful & offers potential views of the canal & DHS.


Thanks HL. That sounds right up our alley!


----------



## Muushka

Good luck Nicole!!



wildernessDad said:


> 45 days to go!!!!!



I was wondering how many days!!



jimmytammy said:


> Interesting.  Disney would still be at of list for our 1st cruise, but I like knowing who to avoid if DC doesnt become realistic for us.



Yes Jimmy, I was surprised about our cruise.  So many people love RCI, I thought we would too.  We may do it again if the smoking policy changes.  We got used to the food and how to order it to improve it and make the meals more tasty.  It was a learning cruise, that is for sure!


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Good Morning Groupies,
> I know we have a few BWV owners who are also groupies. Can anyone recommend what type of room request we should make for our upcoming stay? We have a preferred Garden/Pool view. We are wait listed for Boardwalk view but I don't think it will come through.
> 
> Thanks.



We are one of those BWV owners and I have to agree with Horselover...quiet pool is one of our favorite locations at BWV.  Not only is it relatively quiet but it provides a nice view of the canal with the Friendship boats and Tower of Terror right across the canal.  At night we could even hear the Fantasmic music and got to the point where we knew exactly when it would end and wait to hear the big applause.  

Another advantage of that location is that you save several steps on the walk to DS.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Granny said:


> We are one of those BWV owners and I have to agree with Horselover...quiet pool is one of our favorite locations at BWV.  Not only is it relatively quiet but it provides a nice view of the canal with the Friendship boats and Tower of Terror right across the canal.  At night we could even hear the Fantasmic music and got to the point where we knew exactly when it would end and wait to hear the big applause.
> 
> Another advantage of that location is that you save several steps on the walk to DS.


Thanks Granny. Calling MS now to put in the request.


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> wildernessDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 days to go!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how many days!!
Click to expand...


Hmmm... days until _what_?


----------



## Inkmahm

DisneyNutzy said:


> Good Morning Groupies,
> I know we have a few BWV owners who are also groupies. Can anyone recommend what type of room request we should make for our upcoming stay? We have a preferred Garden/Pool view. We are wait listed for Boardwalk view but I don't think it will come through.
> 
> Thanks.



Ask for the Village Green if you can't get Boardwalk view.

We're here at BWV right now in a Boardwalk view studio right above the shops on the second floor.  we have a HUGE balcony but it is enclosed. Great if the weather was bad, not quite as great now when the weather is beautiful.  We have to stand to actually see the boardwalk view out there.
But we love the room location. I'd also ask for close to the elevator (there is only one!) if you're not going to get Boardwalk view.


----------



## wildernessDad

twinklebug said:


> Hmmm... days until _what_?



Ummmm, I forgot!


----------



## Inkmahm

We're here!  Not VWL but BWV for Food and Wine festival.  Having a great time eating ourselves silly at Epcot.  Love the fishermen's pie, cheese plate and choc lava cake at Ireland.  Add the cheese soup from Canada right nextdoor and my meal is done.  The cranberry slushie cosmo from France is to die for, especially in this heat!  Sunny and high 80s every day.

Haven't been to our beloved lodge yet but will try to get there today or tomorrow.  I need an eye glass case from the store there that isn't available anywhere else at Disney from what we can see.

We are still missing our Topaz very much but have started to talk about getting a puppy after the holidays.  Anyone here own a Dachshund or know anything about them from experience?


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> We're here!  Not VWL but BWV for Food and Wine festival.  Having a great time eating ourselves silly at Epcot.  Love the fishermen's pie, cheese plate and choc lava cake at Ireland.  Add the cheese soup from Canada right nextdoor and my meal is done.  *The cranberry slushie cosmo from France is to die for*, especially in this heat!  Sunny and high 80s every day.
> 
> Haven't been to our beloved lodge yet but will try to get there today or tomorrow.  I need an eye glass case from the store there that isn't available anywhere else at Disney from what we can see.
> 
> We are still missing our Topaz very much but have started to talk about getting a puppy after the holidays.  Anyone here own a Dachshund or know anything about them from experience?



I agree that drink was yummy!  Be sure to try the Belgian Waffles.  One of the best things I ate all week.

Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> We're here!  Not VWL but BWV for Food and Wine festival.  Having a great time eating ourselves silly at Epcot.  Love the fishermen's pie, cheese plate and choc lava cake at Ireland.  Add the cheese soup from Canada right nextdoor and my meal is done.  The cranberry slushie cosmo from France is to die for, especially in this heat!  Sunny and high 80s every day.
> 
> Haven't been to our beloved lodge yet but will try to get there today or tomorrow.  I need an eye glass case from the store there that isn't available anywhere else at Disney from what we can see.
> 
> We are still missing our Topaz very much but have started to talk about getting a puppy after the holidays.  Anyone here own a Dachshund or know anything about them from experience?


Have a great time!!


----------



## blossomz

Mmmmm. Sounds good!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Groupies!

I consider myself a very blessed and lucky person but this week I could use some extra "moose dust" from my groupie pals.  Every year since the Walt Disney World Moms Panel began I have submitted an application to be one of their online panelists.  This year I made it to Round 2 of the selection process.  I am so excited!!  

This week we find out if we have made it to round 3.  While I know that the odds are stacked against me, I sure would love to have the opportunity to work on the 2011 Moms Panel.  If you have some "moose dust" to spare, could you send it my way?   If I am selected I would get to join some of you for the groupies meet in December.  Wouldn't that be cool?!

Thanks!
Jill


----------



## DiznyDi

Moose dust coming, your way, Jill!  Keep us posted and let us know how you do.

Enjoy your trip, *Inkmahm*! Have never had one of those cranberry thingies.   Is it sweet or tart? Sounds like you are having wonderful weather! Enjoy your trip!

Don't you just love WD's countdown? I love it because when he posts his count, I know that I'll be there 3 days before him! Keep up the count WD!


----------



## stopher1

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I consider myself a very blessed and lucky person but this week I could use some extra "moose dust" from my groupie pals.  Every year since the Walt Disney World Moms Panel began I have submitted an application to be one of their online panelists.  This year I made it to Round 2 of the selection process.  I am so excited!!
> 
> This week we find out if we have made it to round 3.  While I know that the odds are stacked against me, I sure would love to have the opportunity to work on the 2011 Moms Panel.  If you have some "moose dust" to spare, could you send it my way?   If I am selected I would get to join some of you for the groupies meet in December.  Wouldn't that be cool?!
> 
> Thanks!
> Jill



   Definitely!  That's so cool.  I would love to be part of that panel, and have tried three years now... and three years it's been a no go.  Last year's token male is now part of our Dad's Club thread, and it's cool to know someone with that experience now.  Hope you make it Jill!


----------



## blossomz

Jill that is so great!  I have wanted to apply but with my
 school schedule it is difficult to make the commitment. Definitely sending you some moose dust!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

kat4 - so sorry to hear about your mom; will keep you in our prayers. What a lovely lady--thanks for sharing the great photo and trip memories 

stopher - wow I'm tired just reading about those badges! keep up the good work 

horselover - great photos! Thanks for sharing those 

cheer4 - Lots of moose and pixie dust for you, Jill! Would love for a groupie to be on that panel!


----------



## cheer4bison

stopher1 said:


> Definitely!  That's so cool.  I would love to be part of that panel, and have tried three years now... and three years it's been a no go.  Last year's token male is now part of our Dad's Club thread, and it's cool to know someone with that experience now.  Hope you make it Jill!



Don't be discouraged, stopher1!  Just keep applying.  If I don't make it this year, I figure I'll just keep trying.  Who knows....   Maybe one of these years we will both be selected for the same panel.  Wouldn't that be cool?! 

Thanks, Groupies, for all the moose and pixie dust.  Much appreciated!


----------



## horselover

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I consider myself a very blessed and lucky person but this week I could use some extra "moose dust" from my groupie pals.  Every year since the Walt Disney World Moms Panel began I have submitted an application to be one of their online panelists.  This year I made it to Round 2 of the selection process.  I am so excited!!
> 
> This week we find out if we have made it to round 3.  While I know that the odds are stacked against me, I sure would love to have the opportunity to work on the 2011 Moms Panel.  If you have some "moose dust" to spare, could you send it my way?   If I am selected I would get to join some of you for the groupies meet in December.  Wouldn't that be cool?!
> 
> Thanks!
> Jill



Jill that's so awesome!  Moose dust coming your way!           Let us know how it goes.



DiznyDi said:


> Moose dust coming, your way, Jill!  Keep us posted and let us know how you do.
> 
> Enjoy your trip, *Inkmahm*! *Have never had one of those cranberry thingies.   Is it sweet or tart?* Sounds like you are having wonderful weather! Enjoy your trip!
> 
> Don't you just love WD's countdown? I love it because when he posts his count, I know that I'll be there 3 days before him! Keep up the count WD!



Di - I think it was just a F&W thing.  I've never seen them before in France.  They still only have the Grand Marnier & Grey Goose slushes at the regular kiosk.  I would say it's somewhere in between sweet & tart.  A nice balance of both.

Update on the homeschooling.  We're entering week 3 & so far it's going really well.  The stress level in our house has come down tremendously.  I sure hope it continues.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Di - I think it was just a F&W thing.  I've never seen them before in France.  They still only have the Grand Marnier & Grey Goose slushes at the regular kiosk.  I would say it's somewhere in between sweet & tart.  A nice balance of both.



Yes, that is a good description.  They are only available at the kiosk during F&W festival but I definitely wish they had them all year long!


----------



## Muushka

HL,  Homeschooling is going well!!    For continued de-stressing!!

Cheer4 Pixie dust for you.  I know you will let us know _when _you get on the panel.  We want you with us in Dec!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . . The stress level in our house has come down tremendously.  I sure hope it continues. . . . .



We all hope it continues in that direction!   Not that you wont need time in the Rockers, just for different reasons!


----------



## jimmytammy

Cheer

Moose Dust blowing your way for the Moms Panel to work in your favor, and we would love to have you join us at one of the Dec. meets!

HL

Glad HS is working well for you folks, remember, if you need someone to talk with or just to bend an ear, we are here for you


----------



## DisneyNutzy

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I consider myself a very blessed and lucky person but this week I could use some extra "moose dust" from my groupie pals.  Every year since the Walt Disney World Moms Panel began I have submitted an application to be one of their online panelists.  This year I made it to Round 2 of the selection process.  I am so excited!!
> 
> This week we find out if we have made it to round 3.  While I know that the odds are stacked against me, I sure would love to have the opportunity to work on the 2011 Moms Panel.  If you have some "moose dust" to spare, could you send it my way?   If I am selected I would get to join some of you for the groupies meet in December.  Wouldn't that be cool?!
> 
> Thanks!
> Jill


 Very cool and best of luck Jill!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Anybody else hear or read about a fire at Roaring Fork today?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2583742


----------



## jimmytammy

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Anybody else hear or read about a fire at Roaring Fork today?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2583742



Hadnt heard about this, thanks for sharing


----------



## DisneyNutzy

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Anybody else hear or read about a fire at Roaring Fork today?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2583742


 Glad nobody was injured. I hoped they saved the cupcakes! Only 15 days till our trip and my family knows even when we are not staying at the lodge, dad has to swing by for his cupcake. I hope they are back up and running before we arrive.


----------



## ethansmommy

Only 18 more days until our trip!!!, hope roaring fork is up and running soon.


----------



## stopher1

cheer4bison said:


> Don't be discouraged, stopher1!  Just keep applying.  If I don't make it this year, I figure I'll just keep trying.  Who knows....   Maybe one of these years we will both be selected for the same panel.  Wouldn't that be cool?!
> 
> Thanks, Groupies, for all the moose and pixie dust.  Much appreciated!



That's what I told my wife - even if I don't make it this time, there's always next year to try again.  That would be cool to be selected with another Groupie!


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Update on the homeschooling.  We're entering week 3 & so far it's going really well.  The stress level in our house has come down tremendously.  I sure hope it continues.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



That's awesome new HL!  We've homeschooled our kids since my eldest started 1st grade.  He graduated from our academy this year though to move to the local high school, but we still have a 6th and 1st grader at home.  It's great.  We really enjoy it and the flexibility it provides.  My son (6th) is with me today at the office, both helping me with some "fun work" that I never seem to have time for (i.e. shredding, destapling stacks of papers, etc), and getting some of his math and science work done too.  Plus we got to go to breakfast, and have some nice one on one time all day.  Keep up the good work HL!  Like JT, I'm happy to help or lend an ear whenever.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Update on the homeschooling.  We're entering week 3 & so far it's going really well.  The stress level in our house has come down tremendously.  I sure hope it continues.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



*Definitely good news!!*


KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Anybody else hear or read about a fire at Roaring Fork today?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2583742




*Ouch!*


ethansmommy said:


> Only 18 more days until our trip!!!, hope roaring fork is up and running soon.



 *Lucky Moose*


So, I'm not a huge fan of the food at the world lately.  don't know if it's the fault of the DDP (as many believe) or not but doesn't matter. lately we've been going off site more and more. 

Where are some of you guys favorite restaurants? Places that you've had good luck getting great meals time after time.  Has any one done the French restaurant in Epcot?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

eliza61 said:


> *Definitely good news!!*
> 
> 
> *Ouch!*
> 
> *Lucky Moose*
> 
> 
> So, I'm not a huge fan of the food at the world lately.  don't know if it's the fault of the DDP (as many believe) or not but doesn't matter. lately we've been going off site more and more.
> 
> Where are some of you guys favorite restaurants? Places that you've had good luck getting great meals time after time.  Has any one done the French restaurant in Epcot?



My favorite meal has to be at Shula's Steakhouse at the Dolphin. The Porterhouse never disappoints. It is pricey but the one meal I have to have when we are visiting the World. Teppan Edo is another favorite. We will be trying LeCellier on our upcoming trip just to see what the buzz is all about.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> So, I'm not a huge fan of the food at the world lately.  don't know if it's the fault of the DDP (as many believe) or not but doesn't matter. lately we've been going off site more and more.
> 
> Where are some of you guys favorite restaurants? Places that you've had good luck getting great meals time after time.  Has any one done the French restaurant in Epcot?



We haven't been disappointed by Artist Point yet, though some tell us that it used to be better.  We have consistently gotten good food at the Brown Derby at HS too.  

I'm one of the people who think DDP is killing the on-site dining.  When we have our car, we definitely eat off-site a few times each trip.

We are trying the French restaurant at EPCOT (Chefs de France) for the first time as a Candlelight Processional dinner.  We aren't big French cuisine fans but I think they have some "normal" food on the menu as well.   We'll know more about that restaurant in about 5 weeks!


----------



## horselover

stopher1 said:


> That's awesome new HL!  We've homeschooled our kids since my eldest started 1st grade.  He graduated from our academy this year though to move to the local high school, but we still have a 6th and 1st grader at home.  It's great.  We really enjoy it and the flexibility it provides.  My son (6th) is with me today at the office, both helping me with some "fun work" that I never seem to have time for (i.e. shredding, destapling stacks of papers, etc), and getting some of his math and science work done too.  Plus we got to go to breakfast, and have some nice one on one time all day.  Keep up the good work HL!  *Like JT, I'm happy to help or lend an ear whenever.*



Another homeschooler!         Thanks for the kind offer.  If I need help I'm sure my cries will carry over the internet!  



eliza61 said:


> So, I'm not a huge fan of the food at the world lately.  don't know if it's the fault of the DDP (as many believe) or not but doesn't matter. lately we've been going off site more and more.
> 
> Where are some of you guys favorite restaurants? Places that you've had good luck getting great meals time after time.  Has any one done the French restaurant in Epcot?



I'm starting to think it's the DDP too.  Just saw they're making changes to the Jiko menu.  I've eaten here 3x.  First time was excellent, 2nd good, last time in Aug. average.  Not high on my list anymore especially considering the prices.  

Our favorite WDW restaurant is Kona Cafe.  We've never done lunch here, but we have at least 1 breakfast & dinner here every trip.  The food is always excellent.  Once we had slow service, but other than that no complaints.


----------



## Nicoal13

I really need to get on the ball and call MS to schedule our May trip. We're planning on May 7-14th. 

Favorite restaurants:

We love Raglan Road, the smoke fish appetizer for two is amazing.

Always been happy with Le Cellier, Biergarten, Artist Point, and Boma. Although I had not eaten at many of them before the DDP has taken over so I can't do a comparison in that way.


----------



## wildernessDad

We were pleasently surprised by the Crystal Palace last December.   The food seemed to be much improved overall at WDW.  We'll see if it takes a backward turn this December.

We had a bad experience at the Brown Derby.  The food was bad and the waitress spilled a beer all over my son - and he doesn't drink!  Other times, it has been good.  I'm not sure it's all it's cracked up to be given the cost.

T-Rex Cafe was surprisingly good as well.  The ribs were worth going back for.  Not quite as good as the ribs at House of Blues, however.

Of course, my wife LOVES Wolfgang Puck's Upstairs restaurant.  Better bring an extra arm and leg for payment, though.

We also loved Narcoossees.  And who can fault that view?  The bar there is great as well.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are trying Chefs De France upcoming trip.  Friends said it is their hands down fav, and he is just a good ol boy from the sticks like me, so it must have been good to impress him.  Last trip he was upset with his DW since she didnt include Chefs on their agenda!

Another vote for Kona, Ohana is good as well, but can be hit or miss.  I think going early in the evening is key to meal being better there

Also like Biergarten, but like it as much because it is consistent.


----------



## jimmytammy

Saw this earlier today on a local church sign

Dont work for a living...work for a good life

Means a lot to me


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Saw this earlier today on a local church sign
> 
> Dont work for a living...work for a good life
> 
> Means a lot to me



Good words Jimmy

As far as dining at WDW, honestly none of the restaurants are what I would call my favorite.  However, breakfast at WCC is pretty good.  And the macadamia nut chicken at Wolfgang Puck is really my favorite.  Thank goodness I don't mind cooking or driving off site to eat!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi There Groupies!

I am in awe of the power of moose dust!  I found out at 11:28 this morning  that I have made it through to the third and final round of the 2011 Moms Panel Selection Process.    When I read the email I think I stopped breathing for a full ten seconds.  I just can't tell you how honored I am to be under consideration.  I know I couldn't have done it without your support and kind words.  I can't thank you enough. 

Moving forward, I will need to survive a phone interview the week of November 1st and then we will hear the results on November 10th.  I will have to manage my expectations because, as my astute DS10 told me on the way home from school today, there's going to be some stiff competition among the remaining applicants.  I read about an applicant from previous years who made it to round three twice and still wasn't selected. Yikes!  Nonetheless, I will try to remain upbeat and just do my best.

I will keep you informed of my progress...


----------



## DiznyDi

cheer4bison said:


> Hi There Groupies!
> 
> I am in awe of the power of moose dust!  I found out at 11:28 this morning  that I have made it through to the third and final round of the 2011 Moms Panel Selection Process.    When I read the email I think I stopped breathing for a full ten seconds.  I just can't tell you how honored I am to be under consideration.  I know I couldn't have done it without your support and kind words.  I can't thank you enough.
> 
> Moving forward, I will need to survive a phone interview the week of November 1st and then we will hear the results on November 10th.  I will have to manage my expectations because, as my astute DS10 told me on the way home from school today, there's going to be some stiff competition among the remaining applicants.  I read about an applicant from previous years who made it to round three twice and still wasn't selected. Yikes!  Nonetheless, I will try to remain upbeat and just do my best.
> 
> I will keep you informed of my progress...



YEAH!  YIPPEE!  HOORAY! 
 *CONGRATULATIONS!* 

More moose dust coming your way!


----------



## bobbiwoz

cheer4bison said:


> Hi There Groupies!
> 
> I am in awe of the power of moose dust!  I found out at 11:28 this morning  that I have made it through to the third and final round of the 2011 Moms Panel Selection Process.    When I read the email I think I stopped breathing for a full ten seconds.  I just can't tell you how honored I am to be under consideration.  I know I couldn't have done it without your support and kind words.  I can't thank you enough.
> 
> Moving forward, I will need to survive a phone interview the week of November 1st and then we will hear the results on November 10th.  I will have to manage my expectations because, as my astute DS10 told me on the way home from school today, there's going to be some stiff competition among the remaining applicants.  I read about an applicant from previous years who made it to round three twice and still wasn't selected. Yikes!  Nonetheless, I will try to remain upbeat and just do my best.
> 
> I will keep you informed of my progress...



Wow, and


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61 said:


> ...Where are some of you guys favorite restaurants? Places that you've had good luck getting great meals time after time.  Has any one done the French restaurant in Epcot?



We enjoy Chef de France, Artist Point, Fultons and Cape May's Clambake.  We also enjoy the breakfast at Cape May and breakfast at Kona.  

I like LeCellier, but the last 2 times, my filet was done too much for my liking.  I'm giving them another chance in April!

Oh yes, someone before has mentioned "View."  We also like Cali Grill and will go to the top to see the fireworks because we do like to eat on the early  side.

Bobbi


----------



## Dizny Dad

Can't help but jump in . . . 

DiznyDi & I also think that the food in The World has declined over the years and the free dining has added to the disappointment.  ADRs now seem to be the most important thing to grab as close to the 180 day window as possible.  So there you sit, ADRs in hand, and your head starts wandering around in the hopes (and expectations) of that elusive signature meal that will turn out to be the one you tell stories about.  With that said, maybe most of the disappointment that has been experienced is really of my own making (no wait, I remember the bill; it should have been memorable).

DiznyDi and I have really been active lately in our discussions of where to venture out of The World to consider eating.  We have, for the first time, planned the first three days of our Dec. trip purposely without ADRs  just to see how the adventure unfolds with only CS meals, then it is back to the old standbys for the balance of the trip - Beirgarten, Boma, Kona Cafe, Fulton's, GF Cafe, Hollywood & Vine  (DD's favorite at DHS) and Artist's Point.  We have discussed trying Shula's at the Dolphin (or is it the Swan), but have decided to do that in May 2011.  We do need a few new venues to keep things fresh.

Good luck to you *cheer4bison*, how exciting!  Moose dust and a touch of the  for you!


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Hi There Groupies!
> 
> I am in awe of the power of moose dust!  I found out at 11:28 this morning  that I have made it through to the third and final round of the 2011 Moms Panel Selection Process.    When I read the email I think I stopped breathing for a full ten seconds.  I just can't tell you how honored I am to be under consideration.  I know I couldn't have done it without your support and kind words.  I can't thank you enough.
> 
> Moving forward, I will need to survive a phone interview the week of November 1st and then we will hear the results on November 10th.  I will have to manage my expectations because, as my astute DS10 told me on the way home from school today, there's going to be some stiff competition among the remaining applicants.  I read about an applicant from previous years who made it to round three twice and still wasn't selected. Yikes!  Nonetheless, I will try to remain upbeat and just do my best.
> 
> I will keep you informed of my progress...


You go, Jill!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Cool beans, c4b!

Btw, 40 days until I step into the lodge!


----------



## SantaRay

cheer4bison said:


> Hi There Groupies!
> 
> I am in awe of the power of moose dust!  I found out at 11:28 this morning  that I have made it through to the third and final round of the 2011 Moms Panel Selection Process.    ...



Best of Luck, Jill.


----------



## Muushka

That is great news Jill!  Fingers crossed that you are The One!!

Say, for all who are not too thrilled with WDW dining, do you still get the DDP?


----------



## Nicoal13

Good luck Jill! How amazing!


----------



## Granny

Great news, Jill....GOOD LUCK!  




Muushka said:


> Say, for all who are not too thrilled with WDW dining, do you still get the DDP?



No, we get the TIW card for the 20% discount.  Even if we liked WDW food a lot and ate all meals there, we'd still go the TIW route.  DDP is just way too much food for us to be worthwhile.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Just saw they're making changes to the Jiko menu.  I've eaten here 3x.  First time was excellent, 2nd good, last time in Aug. average.  Not high on my list anymore especially considering the prices.
> 
> Our favorite WDW restaurant is Kona Cafe.  We've never done lunch here, but we have at least 1 breakfast & dinner here every trip.  The food is always excellent.  Once we had slow service, but other than that no complaints.



We just ate at Jiko Monday night.  I was disappointed to see the menu changes.  The filet mignon now comes with a different wine sauce and potatos that are bland rather than the mac and cheese.  It was definitely not as good as the old sauce.  The creme brulee isn't pistachio anymore, it is amarula. That was very good though.

Jiko was our favorite restaurant at WDW but now I think it is California Grill.  We also love Artist Point, Yachtsmen steakhouse, Cape May buffet, and others.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Saw this earlier today on a local church sign
> 
> Dont work for a living...work for a good life



JT, that is so very true.  My in laws are from Portugal, when we first started having kids they were estatic that I decided to stay home with them for a while, not because they thought it was best for the kids but because they felt that people here "lived to work".  Of course who was I to disagree with my MIL 



cheer4bison said:


> Hi There Groupies!
> 
> I am in awe of the power of moose dust!  I found out at 11:28 this morning  that I have made it through to the third and final round of the 2011 Moms Panel Selection Process.    When I read the email I think I stopped breathing for a full ten seconds.  I just can't tell you how honored I am to be under consideration.  I know I couldn't have done it without your support and kind words.  I can't thank you enough.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> go Jill, you're the girl, go Jill, you're the girl.  Our first groupie clebrity
> 
> 
> Muushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great news Jill!  Fingers crossed that you are The One!!
> 
> Say, for all who are not too thrilled with WDW dining, do you still get the DDP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we tried it once time as a money saver back when it included the tips and appertizer but it only saved us a grand total of 17 bucks and we didn't like being forced to make adr's.
Click to expand...


----------



## horselover

cheer4bison said:


> Hi There Groupies!
> 
> I am in awe of the power of moose dust!  I found out at 11:28 this morning  that I have made it through to the third and final round of the 2011 Moms Panel Selection Process.    When I read the email I think I stopped breathing for a full ten seconds.  I just can't tell you how honored I am to be under consideration.  I know I couldn't have done it without your support and kind words.  I can't thank you enough.
> 
> Moving forward, I will need to survive a phone interview the week of November 1st and then we will hear the results on November 10th.  I will have to manage my expectations because, as my astute DS10 told me on the way home from school today, there's going to be some stiff competition among the remaining applicants.  I read about an applicant from previous years who made it to round three twice and still wasn't selected. Yikes!  Nonetheless, I will try to remain upbeat and just do my best.
> 
> I will keep you informed of my progress...




Wonderful Jill!   Even more moose dust coming your way!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Good Luck Jill!

Muushka - I agree with Granny. We like the TIW discounts. We did free dining in the past and thought it was too much food and you were spending your days planning around ADR's. That said this new feature allowing splitting up the dining plan for part of DVC stays could be worth it for the first few days of a trip. I wouldn't want to be on the dining plan for an entire length of stay.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Great news, Jill....GOOD LUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we get the TIW card for the 20% discount.  Even if we liked WDW food a lot and ate all meals there, we'd still go the TIW route.  DDP is just way too much food for us to be worthwhile.



Granny, now that it might just be the 2 of you traveling (and this ? is for any 2 adult groups), is TIW still worth the cost?

I agree, the DDP is not worth it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka

We do TIW also.  DDP would be way too much food, but TIW allows you to eat what you want, no more no less.  Even when Tammy and I split, it still works in our favor.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muush - the TiW card is good for 13 months.  We are usually able to get 3 trips out of one card. Typically we stay for 9 days at a time.  A plus for us is that the card is also good at SSR's Artist's Palette. It is not good at very many counter service locations.  During our 9 day stay we probably have 6 table service meals which would include 1 signature meal - sometimes 2 signatures.  And we enjoy a cold beverage on a very hot Florida afternoon. The card is good at resort lounges though not at the pool bars. So yes, we find value in the card.  We have not done any dining plan since they eliminated appetizer/tip.  We are however doing the counter service plan (3 days) - just to get the mugs  for our December trip.

Guess what Groupies?  Our Magical Express info came in today's mail! 
WD - you should have yours in about 3 days!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

DiznyDi said:


> Muush - the TiW card is good for 13 months.  We are usually able to get 3 trips out of one card. Typically we stay for 9 days at a time.  A plus for us is that the card is also good at SSR's Artist's Palette. It is not good at very many counter service locations.  During our 9 day stay we probably have 6 table service meals which would include 1 signature meal - sometimes 2 signatures.  And we enjoy a cold beverage on a very hot Florida afternoon. The card is good at resort lounges though not at the pool bars. So yes, we find value in the card.  We have not done any dining plan since they eliminated appetizer/tip.  We are however doing the counter service plan (3 days) - just to get the mugs  for our December trip.
> 
> Guess what Groupies?  Our Magical Express info came in today's mail!
> WD - you should have yours in about 3 days!



Muushka - DiznyDi raises some good points. The key to getting value from the TIW card is several trips and a bunch of days at Disney. As you probably know you have to be a Florida resident or Annual Pass holder to get the TIW card. If you are going enough in a 12 month period to get value from an AP you should also be there enough to get value from the TIW card.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> No, we get the TIW card for the 20% discount.  Even if we liked WDW food a lot and ate all meals there, we'd still go the TIW route.  DDP is just way too much food for us to be worthwhile.





jimmytammy said:


> We do TIW also.  DDP would be way too much food, but TIW allows you to eat what you want, no more no less.  Even when Tammy and I split, it still works in our favor.



I totally agree with the TIW card.  We don't eat three meals a day and very rarely snack in between, so the last two or three trips we have done the TIW card and it has saved us a bundle.  We have several places that we really enjoy going to each trip and we usually try to go to a new one each trip also.  We really like 50's Prime Time in HS and we tried Kona and really liked it.  We have been unable to get ADR's for Chef Mickey's and CRT the last couple of trips, so have not been there in a while.  And of course we always have to go to WC at the Lodge.  We have also been to Coral Reef and enjoyed it.  
I don't know if we are just lucky or what, but we have always enjoyed all the restaurants we go to.


----------



## Dizny Dad

twokats said:


> I totally agree with the TIW card.  We don't eat three meals a day and very rarely snack in between, so the last two or three trips we have done the TIW card and it has saved us a bundle.  . . . . . . . . . . .



I am not sure if using the TIW card has saved us a bundle, but not feeling obligated to eat so much food has been a breath of fresh air!  I always felt like I HAD to eat everything you were entitled to if using the DDP.  

When the kids were little, the DDP was great, as both DD and DS ate more that DiznyDi or I; if you had it left over, you could position it on the table close to our son and it would disappear!  And DD can still eat you out of house and home (DSIL's dilemma now!  )

DD and DSIL are accompanying us on this December's adventure.  DiznyDi has assured DD & DSIL that Dizny Dad will bring his moose hide wallet.  I hope DiznyDi remembers the TIW card. . . . .


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Granny, now that it might just be the 2 of you traveling (and this ? is for any 2 adult groups), is TIW still worth the cost?
> 
> I agree, the DDP is not worth it.



Admittedly TIW saved us a lot more when we had the four of us on most trips.  But even with just my wife and I, it pays for itself very quickly.  As DiznyDi & Nutzy said, it works best if you have multiple trips just like an Annual Pass.  

At 20% discount, TIW basically pays for the tips.  Even so, it isn't hard to use it enough to get back the cost of the card in savings.  

To me, the best DCV perk is the AP discount.  And the best perk of the AP is the ability to purchase TIW.  Honestly, if they discontinued either of those we'd have to look hard at keeping our DVC purchase.


----------



## Muushka

Morning Groupies 

Thanks for all the TIW info.  You know what I forgot?  I forgot that we don't go 2 to 3 times a year any more.  We have some AP vouchers that we are saving for when the year comes that the entire Mr Muush family goes to WDW.  Then we will get the TIW card!


----------



## Granny

Muush...it is definitely worth it with a larger group.  I forget how many people can get the discount with one card (6?) but even if you had to buy two for a larger group it is worth it.

It's funny but we now are going multiple times a year after several years of one annual trip.  That's one of the up sides of empty nesting since we don't use as many points per trip (book a 1BR instead of the usual 2BR).  

We got our DME stuff a couple of days ago too.  Keep that countdown going, WDad!!


----------



## eliza61

humm, this isn't dvc specific but I thought of how it may affect (or is it effect? ) my membership.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/the-daily-disney/os-disney-priceline-20101027,0,6830788.story

*Walt Disney World is poised to sell hotel rooms on Priceline.com, after years of keeping its hotels off the popular site for bargain hunters.*

The concerning parts of the article for me where

1) even with all the discounts Disney occupancy fell almost 9% last year.  which makes me worried about what other cuts or cost saving moves (ddp) the parks might make to keep stockholders happy campers.

2) As of now they are not going to participate in the "name your own price" option but I can forsee them doing so.  How happy will I be if some one can now bid on a 1 bedroom villas at deep discounted prices.  I know it's not the same inventory but will it affect the value of my membership ?


----------



## Granny

Eliza...thanks for the link.  It would seem that Disney is heading down a slippery slope with this move.

I think that the increases in price tickets, food, etc in the face of the economy has finally caught up with Disney.  To make this more DVC related, I wonder if they have hit the ceiling for the time being in DVC new resort pricing.  

Look at the price increases in DVC points from Disney the past few years.  They have almost doubled since we joined in 2001, while hotel prices off site have gone down if you use Priceline.

They could cut back on some of the resort investments but that could hurt attendance even more.  Like I said, a slippery slope.

As for your second comment, I've always been in the camp that if I'm happy with my deal I don't worry what someone else pays for the same thing.  I don't worry if the person next to me on the plane paid half as much as me, or if they got an off-site hotel less expensively than I did.  I would rather see Disney discounting rooms (including DVC inventory) than cutting back on amenities.  

While big crowds at WDW have been an annoyance at times, I always take the approach that a financially healthy Disney World is good for my long term membership.  

Like I said before, I think the arrogance of continuous price hikes in the middle of this economy has hurt Disney.  If they couple that with a decreased WDW experience (many would say this has already happened) that is the worst of both worlds.  

I'm also sure that the Harry Potter attractions at Universal have taken a jab at Disney.  That was a huge coup for them.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> That is great news Jill! Fingers crossed that you are The One!!
> 
> Say, for all who are not too thrilled with WDW dining, do you still get the DDP?


I'll take the opposite view, though I get the DxDP.  Most nights, I prefer to eat at signature restaurants, and after doing the math for the cost of an AP and TIW (I can't usually hit the World more than once in a calendar year) vice DxDP, the latter comes out ahead in terms of savings.  If I don't do the DxDP, then I tend to mostly skip signatures and pay OOP for the meals I want. . .which is also a better deal than buying an AP/TIW.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I'll take the opposite view, though I get the DxDP.  Most nights, I prefer to eat at signature restaurants, and after doing the math for the cost of an AP and TIW (I can't usually hit the World more than once in a calendar year) vice DxDP, the latter comes out ahead in terms of savings.  If I don't do the DxDP, then I tend to mostly skip signatures and pay OOP for the meals I want. . .which is also a better deal than buying an AP/TIW.



Thanks for bringing in the other side of the story.  Obviously the DDP and DxDP make sense for some people such as yourself.

I think there is also a large faction of DDP users who like to budget their trips closely and DDP allows that better than winging it once there.

I have no problem with the concept of the DDP, just with the affects on getting into restaurants without getting ADR's way in advance, and what some consider the "dumbing down" of the menus across the board.  

We haven't seen the big impact on the menus, but then again maybe we tend to eat the mainstays more anyway? 

Regardless, I would never tell anyone that the DDP is a bad idea for them.  I would advise them to know what it includes and what it doesn't.  Same advice I give for buying into DVC.  (see how I worked that back on topic  )


----------



## Muushka

*Lets talk Christmas!*

I am just talking about the Monday, Dec 6 meet.  We are looking at 2 times.  Late morning (11 AM) or early afternoon (1 PM).
Personally I like the late AM, but let me if know 1 PM is better.
We will have our favorite Ranger Stan as our guest star!!

Jimmy came up with a great icebreaker.  Seeing as how we are total strangers in real life!

If you are interested in playing, here is the plan.  

PM me with the answer to 3 questions.

1.  Favorite type of music
2.  Your hobby or interest
3.  Favorite vacation spot other than The World

And a bonus answer:  your favorite pet (cat, dog, bird, mouse....).  We tend to talk about them a lot!

I will print them out and we will put these answers in a box.  Each will draw one (give it back if you picked yourself!).
We will take turns reading the answers and you get 3 chances to guess who it is.
We will have name tags with our DIS names and real names on them.  And when you PM me, let me know who all is coming in your family and your real name.  I will make them a tag with their name and your screen name. 

I am really looking forward to this!

*PS I will also add this post to the bottom of Post #3 and update there.*


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> *Lets talk Christmas!*
> 
> I am just talking about the Monday, Dec 6 meet.  We are looking at 2 times.  Late morning (11 AM) or early afternoon (1 PM).
> Personally I like the late AM, but let me if know 1 PM is better.
> We will have our favorite Ranger Stan as our guest star!!



I won't be able to do 11 am as our flight is scheduled to arrive at MCO at 9:55 am.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I won't be able to do 11 am as our flight is scheduled to arrive at MCO at 9:55 am.



Good enough reason for me!  Is 1 PM all right for everyone??


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Good enough reason for me!  Is 1 PM all right for everyone??



It works for me.


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> I am not sure if using the TIW card has saved us a bundle, but not feeling obligated to eat so much food has been a breath of fresh air!  I always felt like I HAD to eat everything you were entitled to if using the DDP.
> 
> When the kids were little, the DDP was great, as both DD and DS ate more that DiznyDi or I; if you had it left over, you could position it on the table close to our son and it would disappear!  And DD can still eat you out of house and home (DSIL's dilemma now!  )
> 
> DD and DSIL are accompanying us on this December's adventure.  DiznyDi has assured DD & DSIL that Dizny Dad will bring his moose hide wallet.  I hope DiznyDi remembers the TIW card. . . . .





Granny said:


> Admittedly TIW saved us a lot more when we had the four of us on most trips.  But even with just my wife and I, it pays for itself very quickly.  As DiznyDi & Nutzy said, it works best if you have multiple trips just like an Annual Pass.
> 
> At 20% discount, TIW basically pays for the tips.  Even so, it isn't hard to use it enough to get back the cost of the card in savings.
> 
> To me, the best DCV perk is the AP discount.  And the best perk of the AP is the ability to purchase TIW.  Honestly, if they discontinued either of those we'd have to look hard at keeping our DVC purchase.



OK, maybe bundle was not quite the right word, but for us it totally pays for itself and saves us quite a bit more on top of that.  We almost always have a 15 day trip when we come so that one vacation is worth the TIW card.  Last year with DD and I also going in Dec gave us even more savings.  I guess it is the accountant in me that looks at what I would have spent versus what I actually did spend, so I know how much it has saved me in the past which allowed DD to buy quite a few more souvenirs at Downtown Disney!!!



Muushka said:


> Good enough reason for me!  Is 1 PM all right for everyone??



This really makes me so sad that DD and I could not work a trip for us again in Dec.  I know we will enjoy the cruise, but I will be thinking of ya'll as you gather for the meet!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Your words of encouragement overwhelm me!    Groupies are the best!    Thanks so much for the moose dust and good wishes for my Moms Panel 2011 application.  

I spoke with a nice young woman from Disney today when she called to schedule my round 3 phone interview.  I am on their schedule for next Wednesday!!!!  Let's just say I don't anticipate sleeping very well between now and then...

Do any of you have any advice for effective phone interview techniques or any thoughts on what kind of questions they might ask?

Thanks for sharing the journey with me!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK - that pushed me over the edge this morning! 

*Let's Talk Christmas!*

*Musska* - Either time is good for DiznyDi & I, so let the games begin!  DiznyDi will PM you with the info.  Leave it to Jimmy & Tammy to come up with a great way to share time with each other!

*twokats* - And YES!  We will miss you also!  We are so glad to have met the "two Kats" last time!  Enjoy the cruise!

Looking forward to seeing many of you again and to meeting those that we have yet to put a face on!  

Somehow I now have to steer my thoughts back to work - lots to get done before the day is over, but the thoughts of the upcoming trip to The World and the spicing by the Groupie Meet will keep a lift in my step!


----------



## jimmytammy

_LETS TALK CHRISTMAS_

Sorry, not quite as creative as Muushka, but just as excited about the upcoming meets!!

So our other planned meet is for Fri. Dec. 3rd.  After counting, it looks as if there are at least 7 groupies will be in the World at this time.  I will send each one of you a PM just to see who thinks they can attend.  And as Muushka said, we are hoping for attendance by our beloved Ranger Stan and his DW Carolyn.

My thoughts are like Muushkas for a time of 1PM.  In the past, this seems to have worked well, to get the most in attendance.  Please PM me if there are conflicts with this time.  Stan has to drive back to Apopka, about a 45 min. drive, but can be hairy on Fri., so another reason to plan an early meet.

And like Muushka mentioned, we will play a little icebreaker game to put names and faces with each other, and no one will be harmed along the way


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Your words of encouragement overwhelm me!    Groupies are the best!    Thanks so much for the moose dust and good wishes for my Moms Panel 2011 application.
> 
> I spoke with a nice young woman from Disney today when she called to schedule my round 3 phone interview.  I am on their schedule for next Wednesday!!!!  Let's just say I don't anticipate sleeping very well between now and then...
> 
> Do any of you have any advice for effective phone interview techniques or any thoughts on what kind of questions they might ask?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the journey with me!



Hey Jill, just be yourself.  This is what has gotten you to round 3, and they recognize your genuineness and passion.  I have met you and would pick you, so take a deep breath when that phone rings and let yourself shine!


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Your words of encouragement overwhelm me!    Groupies are the best!    Thanks so much for the moose dust and good wishes for my Moms Panel 2011 application.
> 
> I spoke with a nice young woman from Disney today when she called to schedule my round 3 phone interview.  I am on their schedule for next Wednesday!!!!  Let's just say I don't anticipate sleeping very well between now and then...
> 
> Do any of you have any advice for effective phone interview techniques or any thoughts on what kind of questions they might ask?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the journey with me!



Oh, no tips, but just warm good luck wishes.  Let us know how well it went!!

twokats, we will sure miss you.  How is the cruise planning going?



jimmytammy said:


> _LETS TALK CHRISTMAS_
> 
> Sorry, not quite as creative as Muushka, but just as excited about the upcoming meets!!
> 
> So our other planned meet is for Fri. Dec. 3rd.  After counting, it looks as if there are at least 7 groupies will be in the World at this time.  I will send each one of you a PM just to see who thinks they can attend.  And as Muushka said, we are hoping for attendance by our beloved Ranger Stan and his DW Carolyn.
> 
> My thoughts are like Muushkas for a time of 1PM.  In the past, this seems to have worked well, to get the most in attendance.  Please PM me if there are conflicts with this time.  Stan has to drive back to Apopka, about a 45 min. drive, but can be hairy on Fri., so another reason to plan an early meet.
> 
> And like Muushka mentioned, we will play a little icebreaker game to put names and faces with each other, and no one will be harmed along the way



Jimmy's info will be on post #3 also.  We will update that as needed.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Oh, no tips, but just warm good luck wishes.  Let us know how well it went!!
> 
> twokats, we will sure miss you.  How is the cruise planning going?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy's info will be on post #3 also.  We will update that as needed.



DD, Mom and I have bought a lot of new clothes.  Still have to get some for DH.  We have Palo and a couple of excursions booked.  Kennedy Space Center tickets have been obtained for a pre-cruise excursion (we are arriving 2 days early).  We are resigned to having to use a wheelchair for Mom on this trip, so we are going to get her a new transport chair that will be smaller than the one we use now.
Now we just have to get her stronger and then we will be ready for anything.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Getting caught up after being a bit bogged down the last week or so....Thanks again to all for your sympathy and support.  Groupies are the best!!  



Inkmahm said:


> We're here!  Not VWL but BWV for Food and Wine festival.  Having a great time eating ourselves silly at Epcot.  Love the fishermen's pie, cheese plate and choc lava cake at Ireland.  Add the cheese soup from Canada right nextdoor and my meal is done.  The cranberry slushie cosmo from France is to die for, especially in this heat!  Sunny and high 80s every day.
> 
> We are still missing our Topaz very much but have started to talk about getting a puppy after the holidays.  Anyone here own a Dachshund or know anything about them from experience?



Glad you're having a great time at F&W.  I must say I loved the food at Ireland - went there twice!  Funny though - when I mentioned to DH I wanted to go back 'cuz I loved the fishermen's pie he gave me an odd look.  Turns out he only had one tiny piece of lobster in his pie while half of mine was made up of huge chunks!!    We were eating at night in the dark so I hadn't realized.  Poor guy.

Thought I'd chime in on the Dachshund question.  I personally haven't had one and I'm thinking that the people's experiences I've know of must be an aberration b/c I know their popular pups.  However when I think back everyone I've ever know who got one has chosen to rehome them.  My childhood friends Doxie went to one of their cousin's on the farm so it could run and dig to it's hearts content.  A co-worker gave their's up b/c the dog hated his roommate - immediately.  It would attack him.  And he's one of the sweetest men I've ever met.  She went back to the breeder and thankfully their next dog loved him!  Finally, my cousin got a mini that constantly ran away and was a big barker.  I have owned a hound (Basenji) so I know of the stubborness etc, etc.  Loved that dog and she also drove me crazy!!  lol  Hounds aren't for everyone but they can be great dogs too.  You usually just have to be prepared for their strong hunting desire and independent thinking.



Muushka said:


> Good enough reason for me!  Is 1 PM all right for everyone??



That should work for me!  



cheer4bison said:


> I spoke with a nice young woman from Disney today when she called to schedule my round 3 phone interview.  I am on their schedule for next Wednesday!!!!  Let's just say I don't anticipate sleeping very well between now and then...



Wow - how exciting Jill!!    Best of luck with the interview!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> DD, Mom and I have bought a lot of new clothes.  Still have to get some for DH.  We have Palo and a couple of excursions booked.  Kennedy Space Center tickets have been obtained for a pre-cruise excursion (we are arriving 2 days early).  We are resigned to having to use a wheelchair for Mom on this trip, so we are going to get her a new transport chair that will be smaller than the one we use now.
> Now we just have to get her stronger and then we will be ready for anything.



I'll be praying for your Mom to regain her strength quickly and for you all to have a great trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

28 more sleeps then off to the World!!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> 28 more sleeps then off to the World!!



You've got me beat by 9 days!


----------



## horselover

Stopher - I'm sending you a PM, but just wanted to share.  

We just booked our 1st DCL cruise on the Dream for next May!          It will coincidence with our 15th wedding anniversary so it seemed like a great way to spend it.  Tacking on 2 days at the end for Disney.   Snagged a 1 BR at BWV boardwalk view.  Pretty excited about that.  I know again it's not the Lodge!  Am I going to be kicked out of the groupies?         They did have a 1 BR available at VWL, but I want to save that experience for Dec. '11.  I've been hoping to get a boardwalk view for some time but it's never been available.   Couldn't help but jump on it when it was offered.  I still love VWL the best though!     

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

36 Days for us!  

Julie - Sounds like an awesome trip!!  And congrats on the BWV room!  I know you'll love it.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Jill, just be yourself.  This is what has gotten you to round 3, and they recognize your genuineness and passion.  I have met you and would pick you, so take a deep breath when that phone rings and let yourself shine!



Excellent advice!  Good luck with the interview.


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> DD, Mom and I have bought a lot of new clothes.  Still have to get some for DH.  We have Palo and a couple of excursions booked.  Kennedy Space Center tickets have been obtained for a pre-cruise excursion (we are arriving 2 days early).  We are resigned to having to use a wheelchair for Mom on this trip, so we are going to get her a new transport chair that will be smaller than the one we use now.
> Now we just have to get her stronger and then we will be ready for anything.



I have a transport chair for my mom for trips to WDW.  I got a great deal buying it on ebay.  I highly recommend it.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Invacare-Transp...612?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c58701994  I think they were about $350 at the local store.


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Glad you're having a great time at F&W.  I must say I loved the food at Ireland - went there twice!  Funny though - when I mentioned to DH I wanted to go back 'cuz I loved the fishermen's pie he gave me an odd look.  Turns out he only had one tiny piece of lobster in his pie while half of mine was made of up huge chunks!!    We were eating at night in the dark so I hadn't realized.  Poor guy.
> 
> Thought I'd chime in on the Dachshund question.  I personally haven't had one and I'm thinking that the people's experiences I've know of must be an aberration b/c I know their popular pups.  However when I think back everyone I've ever know who got one has chosen to rehome them.  My childhood friends Doxie went to one of their cousin's on the farm so it could run and dig to it's hearts content.  A co-worker gave their's up b/c the dog hated his roommate - immediately.  It would attack him.  And he's one of the sweetest men I've ever met.  She went back to the breeder and thankfully their next dog loved him!  Finally, my cousin got a mini that constantly ran away and was a big barker.  I have owned a hound (Basenji) so I know of the stubborness etc, etc.  Loved that dog and she also drove me crazy!!  lol  Hounds aren't for everyone but they can be great dogs too.  You usually just have to be prepared for their strong hunting desire and independent thinking.



Funny, I had probably 4 of the fishermen's pies while we were there.  The first one was full of both lobster and scallops.  The next 3 had varying amounts but still a lot less than the first.

We heard quite a few dachshund stories and have done further research.  I think we are going to get a schipperke.  I found cream colored ones with their tails (vs the standard black ones with docked tails.)  http://usschipclub.com/Breeders.htm  The puppies are due to be born soon so they will be ready to go to homes at the end of January or early February.  That's great timing for us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> Funny, I had probably 4 of the fishermen's pies while we were there.  The first one was full of both lobster and scallops.  The next 3 had varying amounts but still a lot less than the first.
> 
> We heard quite a few dachshund stories and have done further research.  I think we are going to get a schipperke.  I found cream colored ones with their tails (vs the standard black ones with docked tails.)  http://usschipclub.com/Breeders.htm  The puppies are due to be born soon so they will be ready to go to homes at the end of January or early February.  That's great timing for us.



That is funny.  Sounds like they lured both of us in with the first pie!  lol
I had no idea that there were non-black schipperke's.  I know a family that has had two of them (black one's) and thought they were great dogs.  


I forgot to mention that I think my cousin is going to join us on the December trip.    This is the woman who didn't come in Oct b/c her daughter was on break and preferred to go shopping at Mall of America instead of going to Disney.  Her daughter's in school in Dec. so Mom's going to come play!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I forgot to mention that I think my cousin is going to join us on the December trip.    This is the woman who didn't come in Oct b/c her daughter was on break and preferred to go shopping at Mall of America instead of going to Disney.  Her daughter's in school in Dec. so Mom's going to come play!



Good for her!  I have promised myself that I won't let my bratty kids get in the way of my well earned vacations.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Good for her!  I have promised myself that I won't let my bratty kids get in the way of my well earned vacations.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Good for her!  I have promised myself that I won't let my bratty kids get in the way of my well earned vacations.


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'll be praying for your Mom to regain her strength quickly and for you all to have a great trip!



Thanks, we are hoping it is soon.  Nov 3 will be 365 days being in bed for all or most of the day.  She is so sick of her room!!!  She is so looking forward to the trip.



Inkmahm said:


> I have a transport chair for my mom for trips to WDW.  I got a great deal buying it on ebay.  I highly recommend it.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Invacare-Transp...612?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c58701994  I think they were about $350 at the local store.



We have been looking on amazon and I have found some great deals.  I will go look at this also before I make the decision.  Thanks.


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> We have been looking on amazon and I have found some great deals.  I will go look at this also before I make the decision.  Thanks.



I didn't find the hand breaks to be an advantage as we really don't use them. But that larger set of tires in the back rather than 4 small tires makes the chair much easier to move around and steer.  The seat is a little low for my mom so we add a boat cushion to is so that her elbows hit the arm rests at the correct height.   It's also a very light weight chair.  Have you considered getting a handicap parking permit for your mom  from her doctor?


----------



## wildernessDad

You all probably know that Le Cellier is going to two table service credits on March 1, 2011, but I wanted to supply thus additional information from the WDW site.



> Step below the Canada Pavilion's Château into an intimate restaurant designed as a wine cellar. Prime rib, filet mignon and pan-seared seafood are featured dishes.
> Effective March 1, 2011, dinner at Le Cellier Steakhouse will be elevated to a Signature dining experience, offering an exciting new menu that will change seasonally and an expanded wine list.


----------



## dreamlinda

Suscribing


----------



## wildernessDad

dreamlinda said:


> Suscribing



Welcome!


----------



## twokats

Inkmahm said:


> I didn't find the hand breaks to be an advantage as we really don't use them. But that larger set of tires in the back rather than 4 small tires makes the chair much easier to move around and steer.  The seat is a little low for my mom so we add a boat cushion to is so that her elbows hit the arm rests at the correct height.   It's also a very light weight chair.  Have you considered getting a handicap parking permit for your mom  from her doctor?



We have had a handicap parking permit for years.  We first got it for my grandmother and now have it for Mom.  
I also thought that was a good point for that chair was the very large wheels.  I had looked at one that had 8 inch wheels, but the 12 will be even better.  Mom has to have a cushion because of her wound and we already have one that works well for her.  I was also looking at a backpack thing that goes on the back of the chair.  Did you ever have one of those?  And the weight factor is a big selling point for me.  I hurt my back moving a table last week and whenever I have to take her anywhere that big chair gets a little heavy all the times it has to come out and in and so forth and so on!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> We have had a handicap parking permit for years.  We first got it for my grandmother and now have it for Mom.
> I also thought that was a good point for that chair was the very large wheels.  I had looked at one that had 8 inch wheels, but the 12 will be even better.  Mom has to have a cushion because of her wound and we already have one that works well for her.  I was also looking at a backpack thing that goes on the back of the chair.  Did you ever have one of those?  And the weight factor is a big selling point for me.  I hurt my back moving a table last week and whenever I have to take her anywhere that big chair gets a little heavy all the times it has to come out and in and so forth and so on!!!



You'd love this lightweight chair then.  SO much easier for putting the chair in and out of the mini-van.   We used one of my nieces old backpacks from school to hang on the back of the chair and that worked great.  No need to buy a new bag if you have a school bag at home.


----------



## wildernessDad

35 days!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> 35 days!



Right there with you, Dad!!  Tammy and I were just speaking of how close it is, and how we cant wait!  It is nice to be so excited to go back to a place that we have been many times before, yet it still draws us in like moths to a flame.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Monday groupies,

Question:  On another thread some one mention a new "7 day" booking guidelines.  I didn't want to post an explanation as the thread is already a couple of pages deep.  
So whats the new booking guidelines?  I have to admit that I don't pay much attention as we generally go the end of August or Jersey week (first week in November) and I've had great success getting my reservations.

Thanks.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> 35 days!





jimmytammy said:


> Right there with you, Dad!!  Tammy and I were just speaking of how close it is, and how we cant wait!  It is nice to be so excited to go back to a place that we have been many times before, yet it still draws us in like moths to a flame.



  by the time I get back to the world 8/2011 it will be a 2 full years.  I feel like screaming ala "Charlie Brown whenever lucy pulls the football out from under him". 

Logically my head tells me that we are most blessed, my heart is another story all together.  I miss the world.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday groupies,
> 
> Question:  On another thread some one mention a new "7 day" booking guidelines.  I didn't want to post an explanation as the thread is already a couple of pages deep.
> So whats the new booking guidelines?  I have to admit that I don't pay much attention as we generally go the end of August or Jersey week (first week in November) and I've had great success getting my reservations.
> 
> Thanks.



Is this referring to the change where you can now book 11/7 months from the check-in date rather than check-out date?  Part of that change says that you can book 7 days at a time.

Thus the old "day by day" booking strategy got replaced by the new "walking the reservation" strategy.  Personally I liked the old way better.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Is this referring to the change where you can now book 11/7 months from the check-in date rather than check-out date?  Part of that change says that you can book 7 days at a time.
> 
> Thus the old "day by day" booking strategy got replaced by the new "walking the reservation" strategy.  Personally I liked the old way better.



Eliza thank you for posting that question, I saw that post you're talking about too and figured I'd have to call MS to find out what it means. Didn't want to ask and look foolish on a thread where everyone just knew what it was referring to (I'm already looking like a fool elsewhere on the boards... hehe... have to learn to stay away from the community board ) 

I hate walking reservations. They seem to be twice the amount of work as just calling day by day and they seem to favor those with a lot of points to spare tp be able to book further in out and grab the start date they need. What was wrong with the old way? Was is because some trips would be split up?


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Is this referring to the change where you can now book 11/7 months from the check-in date rather than check-out date?  Part of that change says that you can book 7 days at a time.
> 
> Thus the old "day by day" booking strategy got replaced by the new "walking the reservation" strategy.  Personally I liked the old way better.



So now if you book a stay, you can do so at the beginning of your trip?  For example, we're hoping to snag August 23rd-26 at BLT.  since blt isn't my home resort I know I have to wait until January before I can request.  usually I would wait until the 26th of January to cover the entire time.    does this mean I can now request on January 23rd and get all 3 nights?


----------



## sleepydog25

34 days. . .


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> So now if you book a stay, you can do so at the beginning of your trip?  For example, we're hoping to snag August 23rd-26 at BLT.  since blt isn't my home resort I know I have to wait until January before I can request.  usually I would wait until the 26th of January to cover the entire time.    does this mean I can now request on January 23rd and get all 3 nights?



That's exactly right.  Now the booking window is from the check-in date, not the check-out like it used to be.  If you have a trip of more than 7 nights, you have to call back to add the additional nights.

So this has some people now "walking" their reservations.  Booking early and then cancelling one night and adding another one each day.  It takes a fair amount of excess points to do it but is effective.  

So for example, someone with a lot of points who wanted your reservation could call at the 11/7 month window on January 19 and book 7 days with check out on the 26.  Then call back any time prior to 30 days before and cancel January 19-23 leaving the 23-26 booking.  They just got a multi-day jump on you....which many feel is really unfair.  

To make it worse, they could actually start this process with a January 1 booking and call each day to add one night at the end and subtract the first day.  So the reservation "walks" from a Jan 1-8 to a Jan 19-26 and you never really have an equal shot at the reservation unless you do the same.

That's the topic of the current thread on this board.  Personally, I much preferred the old way.


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> 34 days. . .



Rub it in, why don'tcha.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Granny said:


> That's exactly right.  Now the booking window is from the check-in date, not the check-out like it used to be.  If you have a trip of more than 7 nights, you have to call back to add the additional nights.
> 
> So this has some people now "walking" their reservations.  Booking early and then cancelling one night and adding another one each day.  It takes a fair amount of excess points to do it but is effective.
> 
> So for example, someone with a lot of points who wanted your reservation could call at the 11/7 month window on January 19 and book 7 days with check out on the 26.  Then call back any time prior to 30 days before and cancel January 19-23 leaving the 23-26 booking.  They just got a multi-day jump on you....which many feel is really unfair.
> 
> To make it worse, they could actually start this process with a January 1 booking and call each day to add one night at the end and subtract the first day.  So the reservation "walks" from a Jan 1-8 to a Jan 19-26 and you never really have an equal shot at the reservation unless you do the same.
> 
> That's the topic of the current thread on this board.  Personally, I much preferred the old way.


 Thanks Granny. That is the best explanation I have read and I finally understand it. I agree this way invites abuse of the booking system.

Single digit dance for us! 9 Days


----------



## DiznyDi

Groupies on page 2. Oh no!


----------



## Inkmahm

Sitting here watching the election results and celebrating the changes that I see are coming.  I'm quite happy that some of these people will be joining me in the unemployment line.  

Tomorrow we are out of here and off to Boston for a very long weekend.  Fresh seafood, here we come! Thanks to Airtran having a $100 round trip fare sale, we got a great deal on getting there. Thanks to me still being unemployed, we have the time to go.  It's not the VWL, but we'll enjoy it anyway.

As is predictable since we are leaving on an out of town trip, I had to have an emergency root canal done last night.  I'm finally feeling more human after having mouth pain for more than a week until I figured out which tooth was the issue.  Next week is the appt to crown the tooth but for now, I can chew again.  Yay!


----------



## Dizny Dad

And as I sat watching the election returns, from behind me DiznyDi screams out, "were on page 2!!"  

It took a minute for my head to clear, to return to reality, and to understand that she was rocked that The Thread was in such an embarrassing position!

I love it when she brings me back to what is really important.

29 days out . . . . .


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> Tomorrow we are out of here and off to Boston for a very long weekend.  Fresh seafood, here we come! Thanks to Airtran having a $100 round trip fare sale, we got a great deal on getting there. Thanks to me still being unemployed, we have the time to go.  It's not the VWL, but we'll enjoy it anyway.
> 
> As is predictable since we are leaving on an out of town trip, I had to have an emergency root canal done last night.  I'm finally feeling more human after having mouth pain for more than a week until I figured out which tooth was the issue.  Next week is the appt to crown the tooth but for now, I can chew again.  Yay!




Boston is one of my favorite towns and you're right it has some awesome seafood.  Have some chowder on me.



Dizny Dad said:


> And as I sat watching the election returns, from behind me DiznyDi screams out, "were on page 2!!"
> 
> It took a minute for my head to clear, to return to reality, and to understand that she was rocked that The Thread was in such an embarrassing position!
> *
> I love it when she brings me back to what is really important.*
> 29 days out . . . . .





Under a month.  I'm so jealous.  Money, politics and religion come and go but the lodge, now that's a different story all together.


----------



## horselover

Enjoy your trip to my neck of the woods Inkmahm!


----------



## stopher1

Good morning Groupies!

It's "Hump Day" - so I thought I'd share a few of pics to help you get through the rest of the week...































_Have a great day all!  _


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Great pictures stopher!  What a nice Wed. morning treat!


----------



## twinklebug

Great news: I had an interview yesterday! Bad news: I missed said interview due to car trouble - had a flat that needed replacing - $184 later and I'm set to go. Interview has been rescheduled for later this week. Lesson I learned here: never go to the dealer service center for tire help no matter how much you trust them (I honestly thought a tire would cost $80 at the most - their price was double that). I miss having a man around for this stuff. They knew they had me over a barrel and dropped me in.

The irony in all this: I had to call AAA to inflate the tire for me to get down to the service center. Take a random guess at where my interview was supposed to be.  Well... at least I have proof in their systems of what happened. In a way, I'm glad as this gives me a little more time to prepare. 




Inkmahm said:


> Tomorrow we are out of here and off to Boston for a very long weekend.  Fresh seafood, here we come! Thanks to Airtran having a $100 round trip fare sale, we got a great deal on getting there. Thanks to me still being unemployed, we have the time to go.  It's not the VWL, but we'll enjoy it anyway.
> 
> As is predictable since we are leaving on an out of town trip, I had to have an emergency root canal done last night.  I'm finally feeling more human after having mouth pain for more than a week until I figured out which tooth was the issue.  Next week is the appt to crown the tooth but for now, I can chew again.  Yay!



Enjoy Boston! I used to love the no name down on the warf but recent reviews make it sounds as though their quality has dropped. When I'm re-employed I'm dying to try the Meritage... haven't heard a bad thing about them yet. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . . Money, politics and religion come and go but the lodge, now that's a different story all together.



EXACTLY!


----------



## twinklebug

Chris - Thank you for posting those great pics. I love the totem pole shot the most. Getting any image inside of WL or VWL takes a lot of patience and practice.


----------



## horselover

stopher1 said:


>



My favorite spot in all of WDW!  Thanks Stopher!    



twinklebug said:


> Great news: I had an interview yesterday! Bad news: I missed said interview due to car trouble - had a flat that needed replacing - $184 later and I'm set to go. Interview has been rescheduled for later this week. Lesson I learned here: never go to the dealer service center for tire help no matter how much you trust them (I honestly thought a tire would cost $80 at the most - their price was double that). I miss having a man around for this stuff. They knew they had me over a barrel and dropped me in.
> 
> The irony in all this: I had to call AAA to inflate the tire for me to get down to the service center. Take a random guess at where my interview was supposed to be.  Well... at least I have proof in their systems of what happened. In a way, I'm glad as this gives me a little more time to prepare.



Sorry about the car trouble, but good news on being able to reschedule.  Sending some moose dust your way!!


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> Tomorrow we are out of here and off to Boston for a very long weekend.  Fresh seafood, here we come! Thanks to Airtran having a $100 round trip fare sale, we got a great deal on getting there. Thanks to me still being unemployed, we have the time to go.  It's not the VWL, but we'll enjoy it anyway.



Have a great trip to my birthplace.  I love it there! I wish we had good enough collective health to take "weekend trips"!


Thanks for the great pics Stopher!  I'm currently working on a PTR where I hope the lodge will be included, heck maybe I might even be an owner there before the 7 month point.  I'm crossing my fingers, but not holding my breath!


----------



## stopher1

twinklebug said:


> Great news: I had an interview yesterday! Bad news: I missed said interview due to car trouble - had a flat that needed replacing - $184 later and I'm set to go. Interview has been rescheduled for later this week. Lesson I learned here: never go to the dealer service center for tire help no matter how much you trust them (I honestly thought a tire would cost $80 at the most - their price was double that). I miss having a man around for this stuff. They knew they had me over a barrel and dropped me in.
> 
> The irony in all this: I had to call AAA to inflate the tire for me to get down to the service center. Take a random guess at where my interview was supposed to be.  Well... at least I have proof in their systems of what happened. In a way, I'm glad as this gives me a little more time to prepare.



So sorry about the car trouble... but I'll join you and say that this morning I woke to a dead battery.  Ugh.  Minor inconvenience really, but still a pain in the back side.  Thankfully DW stays at home, so I took her car to the office and worked for a while, then over to Costco to get a replacement and home again.  The stinky part though was that I bought a 100 month one nearly 4 years ago.  It should NOT have gone bad already, but at least Costco honors their warranties and I got 50% back to put towards the new one.   So that's okay.  If it had just been last month it would have been 60%, or if I'd been at 36 months instead of 46 months, it would have been free.  But no matter, all is well once again with my Jeep and I'm once again a happy camper.  Especially considering I'll be in our sister lodge out west in just a little over 3 weeks  ... and at the World a few days after that.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Thanks for the great pics Stopher!  I'm currently working on a PTR where I hope the lodge will be included, heck maybe I might even be an owner there before the 7 month point.  I'm crossing my fingers, but not holding my breath!



Can't wait to see/read it.  Oh Alison, I so wish we could join you too and get some WL points... but with the newest purchase last week, that dream just has to be put off a while longer.  Perhaps next year...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Great news: I had an interview yesterday! Bad news: I missed said interview due to car trouble - had a flat that needed replacing - $184 later and I'm set to go.



Glad you were able to reschedule the interview!  Good luck!!  

We just got new tires on two vehicles.  Eight tires!    



stopher1 said:


> Can't wait to see/read it.  Oh Alison, I so wish we could join you too and get some WL points... but with the newest purchase last week, that dream just has to be put off a while longer.  Perhaps next year...



I missed the purchase Stopher but am guessing by your signature you now own a real estate interest in Hawaii.  Congrats!!!


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Can't wait to see/read it.  Oh Alison, I so wish we could join you too and get some WL points... but with the newest purchase last week, that dream just has to be put off a while longer.  Perhaps next year...



The PTR (linked in my sig) is not so exciting as it's all speculation (not even to 11 months yet), but hopefully the TR will be very exciting!  I'll be working on it a year from now!

I noticed Aulani in your sig!  

We're so hoping for a loan to come through for us.  When my FIL passed he left us quite a bit of paid for "free and clear" old rental property that needs serious updgrading, but all the cash was depleted with the 24-7 caregivers.  For six months we've been trying to get financing so we can fix up our vacant apartments and get them rented.  We turned in our loan docs yesterday with a guy we've been working with since August and crossing our fingers that we can get some money out of our equity.  So hopefully everyone can send some moose dust our way on the loan.  If it comes through that's where we hope to get the extra $$'s for our VWL points.  We included a little "extra" on top of necessary loan money to have a little fun with!


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I missed the purchase Stopher but am guessing by your signature you now own a real estate interest in Hawaii.  Congrats!!!





franandaj said:


> The PTR (linked in my sig) is not so exciting as it's all speculation (not even to 11 months yet), but hopefully the TR will be very exciting!  I'll be working on it a year from now!
> 
> I noticed Aulani in your sig!



Well I also didn't go announcing it either - except on an Aulani thread!  Thanks.  We're looking forward to our first stay there in 2012.  My brother lives on Oahu, and my folks live on the Oregon coast and go to the islands twice per year (headed there in a couple of weeks actually) - plus we have friends who live on Maui.  So we got enough points to b/b & go every 3 years and enjoy Oahu for a while, then we'd either use cash or one of the 2 timeshares that my FIL is in the process of deeding over to us to hop over to Maui for a while. At least that's the concept plan at this time.  We'll see how it all plays out in actuality as time progresses.  We both went to the islands several times in our youth and really enjoyed it (separately of course).  But given the chance for our honeymoon... we said no.  we wanted to go east to the World!   So just because we're half way across country doesn't mean we can't go to the islands ourselves every few years. 

Hoping everything works out for you Alison for your VWL points.  The big sticking thing for us is that earlier expiration date.  It's hands down our favorite resort at WDW, and as such we could overcome that date, but that's been foremost on my DW's mind... but of course the longer we wait, the shorter that time gets.    And of course, our plan above for Hawaii would really only provide about 20 trips (unless we downgrade from a 1BR when the kids aren't around, but golly, going all that way I bet even just the two of us will want the extra space), and 20 trips is less than the number of years left for WVL... but that's what my DW was saying.  2062 beats 2042!  OK.  So if they would just extend it, I'd bet we'd be all over that.  Sigh.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Enjoy your trip to my neck of the woods Inkmahm!



So far, so good!  We are staying at a hotel just about on top of the T stop for the aquarium.  Spent the afternoon at the aquarium watching the penguins.  Very cool!  Last time we were here on a Memorial Day weekend and everything was so crowded.  I like it in the off season.

I had Lobster Newburg at Durgen Park for lunch and blackened scallops at the Union Oyster House for dinner.   DH is the chowda lover in the family.  He's had it twice already for lunch and dinner appetizers!

Tomorrow is our Segway tour but it is supposed to be heavy rain.  This may end up being miserable, we'll see.


----------



## Muushka

Oh yum, Durgin Park.  Love that place.   Great food and atmosphere.  Have fun!

Good luck franandaj on your VWL purchase.

Congrats Stopher on the Hawaii DVC!!!


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> The big sticking thing for us is that earlier expiration date.  It's hands down our favorite resort at WDW, and as such we could overcome that date, but that's been foremost on my DW's mind... but of course the longer we wait, the shorter that time gets.    And of course, our plan above for Hawaii would really only provide about 20 trips (unless we downgrade from a 1BR when the kids aren't around, but golly, going all that way I bet even just the two of us will want the extra space), and 20 trips is less than the number of years left for WVL... but that's what my DW was saying.  2062 beats 2042!  OK.  So if they would just extend it, I'd bet we'd be all over that.  Sigh.



Either you're ALOT younger than me than I thought or you're thinking of your kids and inheritance....we have no kids and would either sell our points or my sibling and her family would sell them, I'm sure they have no desire to go to do Dinsey! The expiration date means nothing to me as I may be dead by that time or at least incapacitated.  If I am able to go to Disney I will be amazed as I did not treat myself all that well in my youth.  



Muushka said:


> Oh yum, Durgin Park.  Love that place.   Great food and atmosphere.  Have fun!
> 
> Good luck franandaj on your VWL purchase.
> 
> Congrats Stopher on the Hawaii DVC!!!



Love Dugin Park!  Best Scrod ever!  and let's keep our fingers crossed...while the BCV contracts have all slipped out from under my fingers the perfect VWL is still sitting there waiting for me....all I need is the cash!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks, Stopher, for the great pics yesterday!  Congrats on your Aulani purchase.

Sending Pixie Dust to franandaj that your loan is approved and VWL points will be in your future.


----------



## wildernessDad

I've heard that the 2011 and 2012 DCA food and wine festival was canceled due to DCA construction.  Anybody else hear this?


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> I've heard that the 2011 and 2012 DCA food and wine festival was canceled due to DCA construction.  Anybody else hear this?



I haven't read that anywhere myself, but that doesn't reallyl mean anything either.  Have you checked out the Disneyland forum for any news like that there?


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Either you're ALOT younger than me than I thought or you're thinking of your kids and inheritance....we have no kids and would either sell our points or my sibling and her family would sell them, I'm sure they have no desire to go to do Dinsey! The expiration date means nothing to me as I may be dead by that time or at least incapacitated.  If I am able to go to Disney I will be amazed as I did not treat myself all that well in my youth.



I'm not going to say that I'm alot younger than you or not - won't go there.That's for you to decide.    I will say I am thinking inheritance, but not in a major way.  Except for the initial purchase to join, we have kind of structured all of our add-ons so that they will be "easily" dividable by the kids.  Whether they want to deal with them or not won't be any of my concern since I'll be dead - but they'll "get to" deal with them.   Aren't I so nice?  Just as we are now "getting to" deal with a pair of basically worthless timeshares from my FIL.  He has 8 - 2 going to each of his kids.  I'm not even sure of the details of them yet, or who they're with. I know he reserves through the RCI network, but not sure who the company actually is, or which is his "home" resort.  Most were purchased at resorts in Vegas or Laughlin, NV.  He tried to sell a few last year, but nobody would give him more than $50 which he turned up his nose at.  I wish he would have taken the $50!  

Thanks all for the congrats on Aulani.  We're excited about it.

Oh and speaking of my FIL  - just a quick update.  Things continue along the same path they have been - except - he has mastered his walker so well, he's advance to just using a cane.  AND even BIGGER news - he drove yesterday for the first time in 4 months.  My BIL said he was giddy as a school boy.  Went to McDonald's to get himself a McRib.  And then to the bank.  After they got home he was exhausted.  But felt free.  He also has the crazy notion still of going on a trip.  He's never yet cancelled his December trip to Hawaii... my DW and her siblings are discouraging it, but he is seeming adament.  His best friend (was his college roommate) and wife would go to, so the med situation would be covered... but my BIL is very leery of the "what ifs".  So we'll see.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Stopher.  I hope your FIL can go to Hawaii.  I'll bet the thought of that trip is the motivation he has to be mobile.
Hawaii for your FIL is my prayer.



franandaj said:


> snip...
> 
> 
> 
> Love Dugin Park!  Best Scrod ever!  and let's keep our fingers crossed...while the BCV contracts have all slipped out from under my fingers the perfect VWL is still sitting there waiting for me....all I need is the cash!



Oh my gosh.  Another Scrod lover!!  And they do have the best Scrod.

May the perfect VWL contract fall gently in your life.

I remember once I had to go to Boston (lived in FL at the time, land of lousy fish) for a work related event.  The company took us out for a nice dinner at a very upscale Boston restaurant (don't remember the name).  The hosts encouraged everyone to order lobster, filet mignon, what ever, price is no object.  I ordered Scrod.  You should have seen the faces.  They looked like I had ordered baby seal parmigiana.


----------



## SantaRay

sleepydog25 said:


> 34 days. . .



Just 17 days 'til VWL!  And that's after our first ever cruise!


----------



## SantaRay

wildernessDad said:


> I've heard that the 2011 and 2012 DCA food and wine festival was canceled due to DCA construction.  Anybody else hear this?


I read that yesterday. Can't find the site today.  Senior moment.


----------



## SantaRay

How about a Snow Moose for Christmas?


----------



## sleepydog25

SantaRay said:


> Just 17 days 'til VWL!  And that's after our first ever cruise!


You just had to show me and DiznyDad up, didn't you!    Enjoy the cruise, too, as I've done those, too.  Tons of fun, and if it's not on your list, make sure you get ressies at Palo for dinner at least one night.  

And while I'm at it. . .30 days. . .


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 

Been crazy busy.... but all good 

 *30 days * till the Holiday Magic Begins. 
For so long this trip seemed so far away and now It's so close I can't wait

  I'm so looking forward to our Groupie meet 

Off to catch up 

take care and keep your family close


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I've heard that the 2011 and 2012 DCA food and wine festival was canceled due to DCA construction.  Anybody else hear this?



I saw that too WD - found it kinda surprising considering how it's been growing in popularity.  

It was announced on the Disney Blogs:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/11/important-update-on-disney%E2%80%99s-california-food-wine-festival/


----------



## Nicoal13

All the moose dust worked. We sold our house  Still have to make sure the rezoning goes through. The buyer will be running a massage therapy business out of our house. But the rezoning should not be a problem. We live on a street dotted with businesses and have another business next door. Plus the mayor and city planner are backing the rezoning.

We have also found a house to buy. A 4 bedroom ranch in a country subdivision on 1.5 acres. So happy to have found something that has a little more room to move around and for DS to have a nice yard to play in. Our inspection went well, we will be making a lot of cosmetic changes but structurally the house is sound. Now the septic and well need to be tested and a radon test needs to be done.

DS is turning 5 on Saturday, so we have a party for him. Then next week, I need to call and make our reservations for May for the lodge. I'm so behind! Hope I won't have a problem for May 7-14th for a 2bedroom.


----------



## Granny

SantaRay said:


> How about a Snow Moose for Christmas?



Or an Ice Moose?


----------



## cheer4bison

Nicoal13 said:


> All the moose dust worked. We sold our house  Still have to make sure the rezoning goes through. The buyer will be running a massage therapy business out of our house. But the rezoning should not be a problem. We live on a street dotted with businesses and have another business next door. Plus the mayor and city planner are backing the rezoning.
> 
> We have also found a house to buy. A 4 bedroom ranch in a country subdivision on 1.5 acres. So happy to have found something that has a little more room to move around and for DS to have a nice yard to play in. Our inspection went well, we will be making a lot of cosmetic changes but structurally the house is sound. Now the septic and well need to be tested and a radon test needs to be done.
> 
> DS is turning 5 on Saturday, so we have a party for him. Then next week, I need to call and make our reservations for May for the lodge. I'm so behind! Hope I won't have a problem for May 7-14th for a 2bedroom.



Congratulations, Nicoal!  So glad to hear your house sold.  Sounds like things are moving along nicely.

Happy birthday to your DS!


----------



## franandaj

You guys are the BEST!  Thanks for all your pixie dust!



wildernessDad said:


> I've heard that the 2011 and 2012 DCA food and wine festival was canceled due to DCA construction.  Anybody else hear this?


















You all do not understand how much this saddens me.  And the worst part is that I don't think it is really due to construction.  I think they are using the construction as an excuse to cancel it, but I think they will not renew it once the construction is complete.  There are many problems with California Food laws, the Festival Director and I & chatted a bit and there are many problems that we encounter in CA that they do not have in FL.  I am guessing that they are using the construction as an excuse to close down the festival.  If you notice the wording on the press release, they will reevaluate the possibiltity of festivals and events once the Cars Land opens in 2012.  I'm guessing this is their way of canceling the entire festival.  

I bought my points at the VGC because I wanted to spend time there during F&W mainly doing the cooking school opening weekend and Taste Closing weekend.  There were a few other weekends we wanted to spend there but mostly during F&W.  I spent a LOT of money for these points for the 11 mos. advantage and now I won't need it becuase I have a feeling that come 2013 there will NOT be a F&W Festival.  I could have spent my $$'s at VWL or BCV since we only live 25 minute from VGC.  Now I have 290 points here and 248 at SSR....I could have better spent the last $108pp if I had known they weren't going to have an F&W Festival!


----------



## wildernessDad

It definitely disappoints me too. We are going there on May.



franandaj said:


> You guys are the BEST!  Thanks for all your pixie dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all do not understand how much this saddens me.  And the worst part is that I don't think it is really due to construction.  I think they are using the construction as an excuse to cancel it, but I think they will not renew it once the construction is complete.  There are many problems with California Food laws, the Festival Director and I & chatted a bit and there are many problems that we encounter in CA that they do not have in FL.  I am guessing that they are using the construction as an excuse to close down the festival.  If you notice the wording on the press release, they will reevaluate the possibiltity of festivals and events once the Cars Land opens in 2012.  I'm guessing this is their way of canceling the entire festival.
> 
> I bought my points at the VGC because I wanted to spend time there during F&W mainly doing the cooking school opening weekend and Taste Closing weekend.  There were a few other weekends we wanted to spend there but mostly during F&W.  I spent a LOT of money for these points for the 11 mos. advantage and now I won't need it becuase I have a feeling that come 2013 there will NOT be a F&W Festival.  I could have spent my $$'s at VWL or BCV since we only live 25 minute from VGC.  Now I have 290 points here and 248 at SSR....I could have better spent the last $108pp if I had known they weren't going to have an F&W Festival!


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Or an Ice Moose?



Hey *Granny *Love the moose are you sure he's not from Maine?

*Santa Ray* so sorry but I can't see your Snow Moose  

Congrats *Nicoal*  and Happy Birthday to your Son


----------



## SantaRay

> *Santa Ray* so sorry but I can't see your Snow Moose



Let's try again with a different shot.






I give up. The pics were there earlier.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> All the moose dust worked. We sold our house  Still have to make sure the rezoning goes through. The buyer will be running a massage therapy business out of our house. But the rezoning should not be a problem. We live on a street dotted with businesses and have another business next door. Plus the mayor and city planner are backing the rezoning.
> 
> We have also found a house to buy. A 4 bedroom ranch in a country subdivision on 1.5 acres. So happy to have found something that has a little more room to move around and for DS to have a nice yard to play in. Our inspection went well, we will be making a lot of cosmetic changes but structurally the house is sound. Now the septic and well need to be tested and a radon test needs to be done.
> 
> DS is turning 5 on Saturday, so we have a party for him. Then next week, I need to call and make our reservations for May for the lodge. I'm so behind! Hope I won't have a problem for May 7-14th for a 2bedroom.



Well that is the best news!  Congratulations!!!

*franandaj*, I am sad for you, it must be very disappointing.


----------



## NJMermaid

4 nights OKW
2 nights VWL
2 nights Dolphin

starting in less than 2 weeks


----------



## wildernessDad

NJMermaid said:


> 4 nights OKW
> 2 nights VWL
> 2 nights Dolphin
> 
> starting in less than 2 weeks



Sounds like fun!  Enjoy!  I'll be at VWL in 31 days!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Sounds like fun!  Enjoy!  I'll be at VWL in 31 days!



4 weeks from now we'll be cruising down I4  

You know what?  That old saying "absence makes the heart grow fonder" is so true.

The last time we were at our beloved for December was in 2007!!!  Yikes!!!  We are so excited!!!


----------



## franandaj

NJMermaid said:


> 4 nights OKW
> 2 nights VWL
> 2 nights Dolphin
> 
> starting in less than 2 weeks





wildernessDad said:


> Sounds like fun!  Enjoy!  I'll be at VWL in 31 days!



Have a great time! Both of you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> 4 weeks from now we'll be cruising down I4
> 
> You know what?  That old saying "absence makes the heart grow fonder" is so true.
> 
> The last time we were at our beloved for December was in 2007!!!  Yikes!!!  We are so excited!!!



Shhhh, dont admit to that Muushka, you might get the Groupie leaders mad(imagine Tiki room)and get booted out here.  Just say its been way too long and let it go at that


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Shhhh, dont admit to that Muushka, you might get the Groupie leaders mad(imagine Tiki room)and get booted out here.  Just say its been way too long and let it go at that



I was at WDW since then, just not at our Beloved while the Christmas Tree was up!  But I will zip my lip, just in case.


By the way, has anyone seen Maria lately????

Have a great cruise Bobbi!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> 4 weeks from now we'll be cruising down I4
> 
> You know what?  That old saying "absence makes the heart grow fonder" is so true.
> 
> The last time we were at our beloved for December was in 2007!!!  Yikes!!!  We are so excited!!!



Have a great trip!  We do alternate our December trips between VWL and BWL, so our last December VWL stay was in 2008.
Bobbi
PS.  This cruise was booked 18 months ago, talk about a slow moving trip ticker! The following weekend our DS will be getting married in New Orleans.


----------



## wildernessDad

30 days to VWL!!!!
There's no turning back now...


----------



## Inkmahm

I found this thread on page 2!  You all must be busy this weekend.  Just packed up our room in Boston and doing last minute email before we head out for lunch and then a trip to the airport.  It has been a great trip- got my seafood fix and learned about some great new chocolate on our chocolate tour yesterday.  Bought WAY too much of it to bring home with us.  Other than the rain on Thursday for our Segway tour it has been pretty great here.  Back to reality for this week but now I'll be looking forward to our Dec trip to WDW with family.  Yay!

Hope you all had great weekends!


----------



## blossomz

Hi Guys..
Sounds like everyone is getting ready for their upcoming trips! Just popping by to say hi to the groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Overheard at DiznyDi's computer last night:

24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz; 24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;. . . . . . . . . . 

Tired girl!  So Many things to get done, and so little time to get it all done. 

Between taking care of her mom; travelling and staying with DD & DSIL to aid them two days a week; embroidering everthing you can think of for those she promised "by Christmas"; making military shock cord bracelets and working the Craft Shows; chairing the Worship Board at church; cooking; cleaning; laundry; dog sitting; and, oh yeah, taking care of Dizny Dad, I guess there isn't any time to think about the upcoming Adventure.

Let all know how much I love and appreciate her; how much I respect her work; how much I try to notice all of the little things she does daily to make our house a home; and so all know she is the best thing that ever happened to me! 

Think how much more I might discover of her if I would get out of my big soft leather chair in the evenings . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Overheard at DiznyDi's computer last night:
> 
> 24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz; 24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;. . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Tired girl!  So Many things to get done, and so little time to get it all done.
> 
> Between taking care of her mom; travelling and staying with DD & DSIL to aid them two days a week; embroidering everthing you can think of for those she promised "by Christmas"; making military shock cord bracelets and working the Craft Shows; chairing the Worship Board at church; cooking; cleaning; laundry; dog sitting; and, oh yeah, taking care of Dizny Dad, I guess there isn't any time to think about the upcoming Adventure.
> 
> Let all know how much I love and appreciate her; how much I respect her work; how much I try to notice all of the little things she does daily to make our house a home; and so all know she is the best thing that ever happened to me!
> 
> Think how much more I might discover of her if I would get out of my big soft leather chair in the evenings . . . .


It takes a big man to openly admit his love and admiration for his wife.  You are my kinda guy


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> *By the way, has anyone seen Maria lately*????
> 
> Have a great cruise Bobbi!!



No and I tried to pm her a couple of weeks ago, nada.  Hoping she's well and will come back and play soon.



Dizny Dad said:


> Overheard at DiznyDi's computer last night:
> 
> 24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz; 24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;. . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Tired girl!  So Many things to get done, and so little time to get it all done.
> 
> 
> *Let all know how much I love and appreciate her; how much I respect her work; how much I try to notice all of the little things she does daily to make our house a home; and so all know she is the best thing that ever happened to me!*
> 
> Think how much more I might discover of her if I would get out of my big soft leather chair in the evenings . . . .



You are my "hero" for the day.   Thanks for brightening up my Monday morning.  Gotta love a man who loves his misses.   Extra pixie dust for you Dad.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> Overheard at DiznyDi's computer last night:
> 
> 24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz; 24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;. . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Tired girl!  So Many things to get done, and so little time to get it all done.
> 
> Between taking care of her mom; travelling and staying with DD & DSIL to aid them two days a week; embroidering everthing you can think of for those she promised "by Christmas"; making military shock cord bracelets and working the Craft Shows; chairing the Worship Board at church; cooking; cleaning; laundry; dog sitting; and, oh yeah, taking care of Dizny Dad, I guess there isn't any time to think about the upcoming Adventure.
> 
> Let all know how much I love and appreciate her; how much I respect her work; how much I try to notice all of the little things she does daily to make our house a home; and so all know she is the best thing that ever happened to me!
> 
> Think how much more I might discover of her if I would get out of my big soft leather chair in the evenings . . . .



  Way to go DDad!


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> Overheard at DiznyDi's computer last night:
> 
> 24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz; 24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;24 dazzzzzzzzzzzz;. . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Tired girl!  So Many things to get done, and so little time to get it all done.
> 
> Between taking care of her mom; travelling and staying with DD & DSIL to aid them two days a week; embroidering everthing you can think of for those she promised "by Christmas"; making military shock cord bracelets and working the Craft Shows; chairing the Worship Board at church; cooking; cleaning; laundry; dog sitting; and, oh yeah, taking care of Dizny Dad, I guess there isn't any time to think about the upcoming Adventure.
> 
> Let all know how much I love and appreciate her; how much I respect her work; how much I try to notice all of the little things she does daily to make our house a home; and so all know she is the best thing that ever happened to me!
> 
> Think how much more I might discover of her if I would get out of my big soft leather chair in the evenings . . . .




Oh Dad 
Bless you both


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  Happy Monday.   This post really has nothing to do with the wonderful Lodge, but I wanted to share it anyway.  I got to start the 2nd version of the Owners thread for our sister lodge out west this weekend, and as such, I thought it would be cool to have links to all of the various DVC resort threads in one place.  So I did that over there... and decided, hey, why not add it here too.  You just never know when one of the Groupies might have a question about a different resort, and wouldn't it be cool to have a quick reference to the "other resorts' thread"?  I'm going to add this to the first page as well with the on-going calendar... but figured I'd let you all know about it here first.  I hope you're having a great day!

Here are a few links that are NOT Wilderness Lodge related, but rather related to all of our sister resorts within the greater DVC family, just for fun, but also in case anyone has specific questions about another resort, all of the DVC resort threads are in one place here...

Animal Kingdom Lodge:  ***Official AKV Owners and Lovers Thread***
Aulani, Resort & Spa: Aulani Owners Thread - Aloha!
Bay Lake Tower:  ***Bay Lake Tower Owner's Thread***
Beach Club Villas: "STORMIN THE BEACH" BCV Owners - and GROUPIES WELCOME HOME!
Boardwalk Villas: The I Love BWV (yes, Hallways and Clown Pool, too!)
Grand Californian:  The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0
Hilton Head:  HHI Roll Call, Adoration & Information Thread 2010
Old Key West:  OKW Lovers Thread !!!
Saratoga Springs:  SSR Lovers & Owners Part 2
Vero Beach: Vero Beach Adoration 2010 Thread... We Need New 2011 Thread...Somebody?


----------



## eliza61

This one is for all the parents, grandparents, aunties & uncles, honorary adults or any body who has come up with this "brillant" ideas you swear the kid will like and then wondered who the heck are these "little" pod people.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MIBxhh_R_w&feature=player_embedded

some how I don't think this is going to end up in the "dreams" campaign.


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher1 said:


> Here are a few links that are NOT Wilderness Lodge related, but rather related to all of our sister resorts within the greater DVC family, just for fun, but also in case anyone has specific questions about another resort, all of the DVC resort threads are in one place here...
> 
> Animal Kingdom Lodge:  ***Official AKV Owners and Lovers Thread***
> Aulani, Resort & Spa: Aulani Owners Thread - Aloha!
> Bay Lake Tower:  ***Bay Lake Tower Owner's Thread***
> Beach Club Villas: "STORMIN THE BEACH" BCV Owners - and GROUPIES WELCOME HOME!
> Boardwalk Villas: The I Love BWV (yes, Hallways and Clown Pool, too!)
> Grand Californian:  The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0
> Hilton Head:  HHI Roll Call, Adoration & Information Thread 2010
> Old Key West:  OKW Lovers Thread !!!
> Saratoga Springs:  SSR Lovers & Owners Part 2
> Vero Beach: Vero Beach Adoration 2010 Thread... We Need New 2011 Thread...Somebody?




Why not add the below Wilderness Lodge thread?
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2319081


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> Why not add the below Wilderness Lodge thread?
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2319081



I do have WL listed on the VGC thread, just not here


----------



## Nicoal13

Oh man, that video! Yikes, what a reaction. I bet those parents are so glad they dropped a few grand for a trip.

DiznyDad - so sweet! 

Got our trip booked today. Can't wait for May 7th when we get to check in to the Lodge.  It will be a wonderful week with my parents coming along for the trip. DS(5) is so excited already. It's been over a year since he has been to WDW. I wonder what new ride he'll be big enough for this time. Last time he conquered Splash Mountain and Dinosaur.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> This one is for all the parents, grandparents, aunties & uncles, honorary adults or any body who has come up with this "brillant" ideas you swear the kid will like and then wondered who the heck are these "little" pod people.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MIBxhh_R_w&feature=player_embedded
> 
> some how I don't think this is going to end up in the "dreams" campaign.



What is wrong with kids these days?  I would be clamoring for the door if my parents had told me this wondering why are we still sitting here?  LETS GO!!!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> What is wrong with kids these days?. . . . . . . .



Most are just a reflection of what they are shown . . . . 

We have a video of the very same thing when our children were very little.  We woke them up at 5 AM and unfolded that we would be having lunch with Mickey that day.  Our son was just confused; our daughter immediately asked if that is why she didn't have any of her new underwear in her drawer.  It took a few minutes, but then the excitement took over.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I can't view the video while I am at work but my teenage daughter has been bouncing off the walls for a week in anticipation of our trip. 

We leave tomorrow. I will try and post some updates. Staying at BWV but I plan to get to the lodge at some point. I need my Roaring Fork cupcake!

1 day


----------



## Muushka

*Eliza*, that was just plain awful (the video).  I'm speechless (if you can believe that!).




Nicoal13 said:


> Oh man, that video! Yikes, what a reaction. I bet those parents are so glad they dropped a few grand for a trip.
> 
> DiznyDad - so sweet!
> 
> Got our trip booked today. Can't wait for May 7th when we get to check in to the Lodge.  It will be a wonderful week with my parents coming along for the trip. DS(5) is so excited already. It's been over a year since he has been to WDW. I wonder what new ride he'll be big enough for this time. Last time he conquered Splash Mountain and Dinosaur.



Yay!  VWL here you come!  I hope your son adds a long list of rides conquered!



DisneyNutzy said:


> I can't view the video while I am at work but my teenage daughter has been bouncing off the walls for a week in anticipation of our trip.
> 
> We leave tomorrow. I will try and post some updates. Staying at BWV but I plan to get to the lodge at some point. I need my Roaring Fork cupcake!
> 
> 1 day



Don't watch it, it is painful.
Have a great trip to our Beloved!

*DiznyDad*, I love what you wrote about your wife.  I can't wait to meet you 2!


----------



## stopher1

I'm with Muushka - that video was just painful.  Wow.  But what's worse, in my opinion is the attention-seeking to the response by the parents by posting it on YouTube.  I can understand the ones where people try to surprise their kids by waking them up early in the morning and the reaction isn't quite what the parents hoped for simply because the kid(s) don't want to get out of bed being still half asleep - but this?  That's just sad really.  Painful, and sad.


----------



## twinklebug

stopher1 said:


> I'm with Muushka - that video was just painful.  Wow.  But what's worse, in my opinion is the attention-seeking to the response by the parents by posting it on YouTube.  I can understand the ones where people try to surprise their kids by waking them up early in the morning and the reaction isn't quite what the parents hoped for simply because the kid(s) don't want to get out of bed being still half asleep - but this?  That's just sad really.  Painful, and sad.



Sad for the children, yes. But for the mom, she's getting all the ridicule she can handle in the comments section and is hopefully learning something from it. Might be just what she needs.

I look at the video as an example of how not to surprise your kids. 

They were obviously exhausted, and had their _hearts_ set on seeing Dick (their uncle perhaps?). The mom should have been saying to herself "Uh Oh. I made some huge mistakes here. Time to get on the phone and arrange for Dick to meet us in Disney." instead of the reaction she gave.

The mom posted that they ended up having a lot of fun in WDW despite a rocky start. Although I'm happy for the kids, as an after effect, I fear she taught them it's acceptable to blow off loved ones for fun.

Edited to add: looks like it was too much for her and she took out the comments, and yet, decided to keep the video up.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> What is wrong with kids these days?  I would be clamoring for the door if my parents had told me this wondering why are we still sitting here?  LETS GO!!!!!!



I don't know JT.  This happen to the old guy and I one year.  we told the dynamic duo we were going to visit some cousins and at the airport we told them they were actually going to the world.  Let me tell you, they were less than happy campers.  They literally did not want to go, in their heads they were ready to have fun at their cousins house.

It literally took 2 days of them sulking at disneyworld before they perk up.  

I think as parents we build up these big "dreams" of the "perfect" wdw vacation and then get upset when our kids, who at the worst time can voice their independance, don't share our enthusiasm.

Even now they do have friends who hate Disney, well maybe not hate but would not be happy campers with being "forced" to go to Disney.

I just want to know what the heck is at "Dicks" house.


----------



## sleepydog25

25 days and counting. . .or as someone who shall remain anonymous says, "less than three weeks!"  Uh huh.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> I just want to know what the heck is at "Dicks" house.



No kidding!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

A shout out to Muushka... is there still a cruise list going on? If so, put me down for May12,2012 7 night Western on the Fantasy!


----------



## Nicoal13

I can't wait for all the groupies to have TR and pictures when they return. I need a fix.

That video is sad. I have to agree that sometimes we build something up in our heads and then when the kids aren't as enthused, it's a bummer. 

I also want to know what is at Dick's house. LOL


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> A shout out to Muushka... is there still a cruise list going on? If so, put me down for May12,2012 7 night Western on the Fantasy!



Hi!  Good to see you   Shouting back.....
*
Stopher is the keeper of the dates!!!*

PS is that the new Disney ship?


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> PS is that the new Disney ship?



Just to add to that and answer you (since I'm on here right now anyway) Yep, the _Fantasy_ will be added to the "fleet" in January 2012.


----------



## cheer4bison

BWV Dreamin said:


> A shout out to Muushka... is there still a cruise list going on? If so, put me down for May12,2012 7 night Western on the Fantasy!



How exciting!  A trip on the Fantasy sounds amazing.  Will the Fantasy be similar to the Dream?  I bet these ships will be gorgeous and very high-tech.  Have a great time, BWV Dreamin!


----------



## wildernessDad

My DVC Planner app for iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad is telling me that I have 26 days until I walk into our beloved lodge!  Woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MIBxhh_R_w&feature=player_embedded
> 
> some how I don't think this is going to end up in the "dreams" campaign.


 
I agree with JT and Muushka too painful!!

We surprised our kids for our first trip. They were just 4 and 6.
We told them that daddy was taking a few days off from work and we were going on a special picnic. As fate would have it was raining that morning and they were so sad because how could we go on a picnic so we said how about going to Disney World Instead ??? They were screaming with excitement!!! and Just like Magic we pulled their Packed suitcases from the attic and the cab suddenly appeared to take us to the airport. They are now 29 and 31 and still talk with excitement about how they first found out that they were going to Disney World.

 24 day happy dance


----------



## Dizny Dad

tea pot said:


> . . . . . . We surprised our kids for our first trip. They were just 4 and 6. . . . . . . . . . They are now 29 and 31 and still talk with excitement about how they first found out that they were going to Disney World.



Seems just like yesterday, doesn't it . . .


----------



## cheer4bison

Guess what, groupies?!  

As of today, I now have a vacation countdown to share with you. Any guesses why? 

Only 29 days until I fly south to see the Mouse (and the Moose)! 

Jill


----------



## stopher1

cheer4bison said:


> Guess what, groupies?!
> 
> As of today, I now have a vacation countdown to share with you. Any guesses why?
> 
> Only 29 days until I fly south to see the Mouse (and the Moose)!
> 
> Jill



.   You were selected!  Yay Jill!


----------



## Inkmahm

cheer4bison said:


> Guess what, groupies?!
> 
> As of today, I now have a vacation countdown to share with you. Any guesses why?
> 
> Only 29 days until I fly south to see the Mouse (and the Moose)!
> 
> Jill



YAY!!!  YOU GOT IT????   Very very cool!!!

All these counts made me count for myself.  It is 22 days for us until we're back at WDW!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cheer4bison said:


> Guess what, groupies?!
> 
> As of today, I now have a vacation countdown to share with you. Any guesses why?
> 
> Only 29 days until I fly south to see the Mouse (and the Moose)!
> 
> Jill



Congrats!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*cheer4bison - **wooohooo!*


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY VETERANS DAY *
Have a great day any moose vets out there.


----------



## horselover

Way to go Jill!!!!!   


Question for the experts - when do the trees & decorations normally go up in the Lodge?


----------



## Granny

Jill...CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

And I join Eliza in wishing any veterans out there a wonderful day with our warmest gratitude.


----------



## Muushka

Jill!!!  You go girl!!  Make the Groupies proud.

Thank you Eliza, for the reminder that today is Veterans Day.

Thank you Vets and their families.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Hi! Good to see you  Shouting back.....
> 
> *Stopher is the keeper of the dates!!!*
> 
> PS is that the new Disney ship?


 Hi Barb!! Yes that is the newest ship, the sister to the Dream. Hope all is well! Ok, I'll look for Stopher!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

stopher1 said:


> Just to add to that and answer you (since I'm on here right now anyway) Yep, the _Fantasy_ will be added to the "fleet" in January 2012.


Thanks for adding me to the list stopher1! 



cheer4bison said:


> How exciting! A trip on the Fantasy sounds amazing. Will the Fantasy be similar to the Dream? I bet these ships will be gorgeous and very high-tech. Have a great time, BWV Dreamin!


 I am very excited. Had to cancel my 2011 Med Cruise, so just as happy to cruise the new Fantasy!! Thanks!


----------



## wildernessDad

Congratulations, C4B!


----------



## SantaRay

cheer4bison said:


> Guess what, groupies?!
> 
> As of today, I now have a vacation countdown to share with you. Any guesses why?
> 
> Only 29 days until I fly south to see the Mouse (and the Moose)!
> 
> Jill



Great news, Jill. Congrats.


----------



## SantaRay

eliza61 said:


> *HAPPY VETERANS DAY *
> Have a great day any moose vets out there.



A big DITTO! Thanks for your service.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I just can't seem to get excited about a cruise.  About every 8-10 years a cruise ship shows up on the news with the same problem the Carnival "Splendor" is having now.  Those stories just kill any interest I have in sailing the seven seas.  There is comfort in knowing that there is a handle that can be hit when needed.


----------



## tea pot

cheer4bison said:


> Guess what, groupies?!
> 
> As of today, I now have a vacation countdown to share with you. Any guesses why?
> 
> Only 29 days until I fly south to see the Mouse (and the Moose)!
> 
> Jill




 Woo Hoo 

Congrats! Looking forward to hearing all the details and 
hope you can make it to the Groupie Meet


----------



## tea pot

A grateful heart for all who served and prayers for those serving now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Way to go Jill!!!!!
> 
> 
> Question for the experts - when do the trees & decorations normally go up in the Lodge?



Last year we were at the lodge until Nov 16th and still no tree.  If I remember correctly some people posted that it was up by the end of that week.  While we were there the Gingerbread house at the GF was almost completed and a few of the other resorts were getting the decorations up.  I had done some searching on this subject prior to our trip and it seemed like that week was often when it went up.  Sometimes early in the week and then, like last year, sometimes a little later in the week.

Planning for next year Julie?  I'm trying to decide what we'll do and have tossed around the idea of Nov.  Catching F&W again would be nice too though so maybe early Nov.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> *HAPPY VETERANS DAY *
> Have a great day any moose vets out there.





Granny said:


> Jill...CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> And I join Eliza in wishing any veterans out there a wonderful day with our warmest gratitude.





Muushka said:


> Jill!!!  You go girl!!  Make the Groupies proud.
> 
> Thank you Eliza, for the reminder that today is Veterans Day.
> 
> Thank you Vets and their families.





SantaRay said:


> A big DITTO! Thanks for your service.





tea pot said:


> A grateful heart for all who served and prayers for those serving now.



I give a big thanks also and am very proud to be married to an Air Force vet and as ya'll know my son is still in the Army National Guard!!! 

Also Congrats to Jill!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> A grateful heart for all who served and prayers for those serving now.



Amen.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> *HAPPY VETERANS DAY *
> Have a great day any moose vets out there.





SantaRay said:


> A big DITTO! Thanks for your service.





tea pot said:


> A grateful heart for all who served and prayers for those serving now.





twokats said:


> I give a big thanks also and am very proud to be married to an Air Force vet and as ya'll know my son is still in the Army National Guard!!!
> 
> Also Congrats to Jill!!!





Inkmahm said:


> Amen.



Me too.  Here's what I posted on Facebook this morning in honor of the day... 

_A Veteran is someone, who at one point in their life, wrote a blank check payable to the United States of America for an amount up to, and including, their life. That is beyond honor, & there are too many people in this country who no longer remember that fact. HAPPY VETERAN'S DAY and THANK YOU to all my Veteran friends and family members_

I am very humbled and honored by all of those I call friends and family members who have served - and for all the rest of those that I don't even know who have served our nation.  Happy Veteran's Day to all.


----------



## eliza61

Yeah, it's Friday....

I was driving across the Ben Franklin bridge yesterday going to class when I saw a billboard advertising tryout for the next season of Survivor.  For 3 secs I thought "hey maybe I'll go down and apply".  I almost hit the concrete barrier from laughing so hard .....

For all those going to the lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> Me too.  Here's what I posted on Facebook this morning in honor of the day...
> 
> _A Veteran is someone, who at one point in their life, wrote a blank check payable to the United States of America for an amount up to, and including, their life. That is beyond honor, & there are too many people in this country who no longer remember that fact. HAPPY VETERAN'S DAY and THANK YOU to all my Veteran friends and family members_
> 
> I am very humbled and honored by all of those I call friends and family members who have served - and for all the rest of those that I don't even know who have served our nation.  Happy Veteran's Day to all.



What a great way to define a veteran, thank you for sharing

I too(a day late) want to thank all who served, their families as well for the sacrifices made to keep us free.  My dad, drafted during Korean War, feels to this day that he shouldnt get any fanfare for his service.  He is 79 now.  I told him he was as deserving as any, though his job didnt put him on the front lines, his job no doubt was just as important.  I made him aware that most military members on avg. havent had to fire a weapon at enemies, but that is good. That means all who have served or still serving are doing what is required of them.  It takes a team.


----------



## jimmytammy

WAY TO GO JILL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Details...where are you staying, how long will you be there, etc.??


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> What a great way to define a veteran, thank you for sharing
> 
> I too(a day late) want to thank all who served, their families as well for the sacrifices made to keep us free.  My dad, drafted during Korean War, feels to this day that he shouldnt get any fanfare for his service.  He is 79 now.  I told him he was as deserving as any, though his job didnt put him on the front lines, his job no doubt was just as important.  I made him aware that most military members on avg. havent had to fire a weapon at enemies, but that is good. That means all who have served or still serving are doing what is required of them.  It takes a team.



This past Monday night, in honor of Veteran's Day early, our Scoutmaster introduced to the Troop and amazing Veteran who regaled us all with some fascinating stories of his days on Iwo Jima.  He was there at the raising of the flag.  He was there through a hard fought, bloody battle.  At 17 he was drafted into the Marine Corps, and at nearly 19 was sent off with the rest of the company to Iwo.  He's now 85, and only one of about 800 remaining survivors.  He told us how he doesn't feel he is a hero at all - he was just doing the job assigned to him.  

THEN when his presentation was complete, we were treated to a current Army Intelligence officer (the dad of one of our Scouts), who was going to be returning to Baghdad the very next day for yet another tour of duty over there, who presented the Troop with the most recent flag that has been flying over Saddam's former "Victory over America Palace" (which as he so nicely said, "has quite a few more windows in it since Saddam built it... in the roof, the walls..."  )  and a special framed certificate by an upper officer (can't remember the rank right now) over there that it indeed flew over the palace on July 4.  So now the Troop has a military grade, all-weather flag that we can proudly fly on campouts and the like and not worry about the weather damaging it.  It was a neat night, to say the least.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,

I am checking in from the BWV. We are in a 1 BR overlooking the quiet pool and Community Hall. Unfortunately I left my card reader on my desk at work so I won't be able to post any pics until we get home. 

We spent the day at Hollywood Studios yesterday. Crowds were not too bad. The Osbourne lights were on but still a bit early to get in the holiday mood. We also stayed and braved the crowds to see Fantasmic, something we have not done in over 5 years. Glad we did it as my son was only 5 the last time we watched it and he really seemed to enjoy it now. We are doing the Christmas Party at MK tonight so I guess we should get in the holiday mood soon..lol.  

Eliza - Those pics inspired me to make a stop at the lodge on our way to MK. Need my roaring forks cupcake!


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> WAY TO GO JILL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Details...where are you staying, how long will you be there, etc.??



Thanks so much for all the warm wishes, Groupies!  No doubt about it, you are the best! 

I'm still waiting to hear the details of the magical Walt Disney World Moms Panel training trip.  All I know for sure is that we will be there from December 10th through the 14th.  A Disney representative will likely be calling today to schedule my flights.  Hopefully I will know more after that conversation.

It looks like I will just miss the second of the groupie meets.  Bummer!  But that will not deter me from trying to connect with as many of you as possible while you are still there.  Would love to at least say "hi" and distribute some well-deserved groupie hugs! 

I'll keep you posted as I hear more.

By the way, if a spectacular lady name Courtney stops by on our thread to say "hi" please give her a warm groupies welcome.  I met her through the selection process and discovered that she shares our love of the lodge.  I encouraged her to join our happy band.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


>



Only on this thread would people get excited to see a picture of elevator doors!  

They are one of my favorite details at VWL...thanks for the picture Eliza!


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Yeah, it's Friday....
> 
> I was driving across the Ben Franklin bridge yesterday going to class when I saw a billboard advertising tryout for the next season of Survivor. For 3 secs I thought "hey maybe I'll go down and apply". I almost hit the concrete barrier from laughing so hard .....
> 
> For all those going to the lodge.


 I enjoyed the pics so much, I'm repeating them. . .22 days. . .


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I too(a day late) want to thank all who served, their families as well for the sacrifices made to keep us free.  My dad, drafted during Korean War, feels to this day that he shouldnt get any fanfare for his service.  He is 79 now.  I told him he was as deserving as any, though his job didnt put him on the front lines, his job no doubt was just as important.  I made him aware that most military members on avg. havent had to fire a weapon at enemies, but that is good. That means all who have served or still serving are doing what is required of them.  It takes a team.



*Jimmy*...thanks for sharing your thoughts and remembrances.

My father was in the Army during WWII...Battle of the Bulge and all that.  He never wanted to talk about it until he was in his 70's.   I've found that most veterans have a quiet pride about what they did (regardless of whether they saw combat action or not) and prefer not to talk about it much.  My guess is it would be hard to describe things to someone who wasn't there.  

I am so glad to see our service men and women being thanked all the time now...quite a contrast to the disgraceful way we treated the Vietnamese veterans. 



stopher1 said:


> This past Monday night, in honor of Veteran's Day early, our Scoutmaster introduced to the Troop and amazing Veteran who regaled us all with some fascinating stories of his days on Iwo Jima.  He was there at the raising of the flag.  He was there through a hard fought, bloody battle.  At 17 he was drafted into the Marine Corps, and at nearly 19 was sent off with the rest of the company to Iwo.  He's now 85, and only one of about 800 remaining survivors.  He told us how he doesn't feel he is a hero at all - he was just doing the job assigned to him.
> 
> THEN when his presentation was complete, we were treated to a current Army Intelligence officer (the dad of one of our Scouts), who was going to be returning to Baghdad the very next day for yet another tour of duty over there, who presented the Troop with the most recent flag that has been flying over Saddam's former "Victory over America Palace" (which as he so nicely said, "has quite a few more windows in it since Saddam built it... in the roof, the walls..."  )  and a special framed certificate by an upper officer (can't remember the rank right now) over there that it indeed flew over the palace on July 4.  So now the Troop has a military grade, all-weather flag that we can proudly fly on campouts and the like and not worry about the weather damaging it.  It was a neat night, to say the least.



*Stopher*...wow, what an amazing day for the Troop (and you)!  I have to think that the events of your day will be in those boys memories for the rest of their lives.  Great that they could hear some of that from a WWII vet...there aren't many left these days.


----------



## SantaRay

stopher1 said:


> This past Monday night, in honor of Veteran's Day early, our Scoutmaster introduced to the Troop and amazing Veteran who regaled us all with some fascinating stories of his days on Iwo Jima.  He was there at the raising of the flag.  He was there through a hard fought, bloody battle.  At 17 he was drafted into the Marine Corps, and at nearly 19 was sent off with the rest of the company to Iwo.  He's now 85, and only one of about 800 remaining survivors.  He told us how he doesn't feel he is a hero at all - he was just doing the job assigned to him.
> 
> THEN when his presentation was complete, we were treated to a current Army Intelligence officer (the dad of one of our Scouts), who was going to be returning to Baghdad the very next day for yet another tour of duty over there, who presented the Troop with the most recent flag that has been flying over Saddam's former "Victory over America Palace" (which as he so nicely said, "has quite a few more windows in it since Saddam built it... in the roof, the walls..."  )  and a special framed certificate by an upper officer (can't remember the rank right now) over there that it indeed flew over the palace on July 4.  So now the Troop has a military grade, all-weather flag that we can proudly fly on campouts and the like and not worry about the weather damaging it.  It was a neat night, to say the least.



What a great troop meeting! I wish the same kind of program could be done at the schools so that all the students could be exposed to some of our nation's finest. My dad was a Navy corpsman attached to a Marine unit in the Pacific theatre during WWII. He made several landings before he was wounded on Iwo Jima while administering aid to a Marine. I wish that he had spoken more of his service before he passed.


----------



## gkrykewy

I'm excited to say that I just made our first VWL reservation as DVC members this morning (at 7 months). We'll be staying 4 nights in a studio. We've stayed at WL once before, but not as DVC members. Can't wait!

Don't worry: we'll take only pictures and leave only footprints(tm)... but not on the carpet!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . .
> I am so glad to see our service men and women being thanked all the time now...quite a contrast to the disgraceful way we treated the Vietnamese veterans. . . . .



My brother is very active in our local Vietnam Veterans organization, providing lots of community services and fulfilling needs.  Their motto "Never Again" refers not to the waging of war (as many used to believe), but to work to be sure service men and women never again return home from war portrayed as baby killers and home burners, but as heroes of service and freedom.  

I give my brother and all of the Vietnam era vets a lot of credit for keeping up an image of good community service when they could have held onto the hurt.

Thanks for your service - then and now.


----------



## Muushka

gkrykewy said:


> I'm excited to say that I just made our first VWL reservation as DVC members this morning (at 7 months). We'll be staying 4 nights in a studio. We've stayed at WL once before, but not as DVC members. Can't wait!
> 
> Don't worry: we'll take only pictures and leave only footprints(tm)... but not on the carpet!



Yay!!  Have a great time.  Take lots of pictures.  Post them here.  We really like it when people do that.


*GUESS WHAT!!!!!!*

The Main Street Electrical Parade will be there when we are there!!!

*Stopher*!!!  Does that rock or what????

I'm not telling Mr. Muush.  Another great suprise for him!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the MSEP.  I can't wait to be there in 24 days. 

I need a lot more points because I'd like to stay at VWL from mid November until about December 18.  Let's see.  How many points would that take?  Hmm....

Answer: 1322 points to stay in a 2 bedroom at VWL from November 15, 2010 - December 18, 2010.
1327 points to stay the same dates in 2011.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Yay!!  Have a great time.  Take lots of pictures.  Post them here.  We really like it when people do that.
> 
> 
> *GUESS WHAT!!!!!!*
> 
> The Main Street Electrical Parade will be there when we are there!!!
> 
> *Stopher*!!!  Does that rock or what????
> 
> I'm not telling Mr. Muush.  Another great suprise for him!!!



  *THAT DOES ROCK,* indeed!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies! 
I feel really out of the loop lately.  My DisBoard time has been minimal as of late.

Great news! *cheer4bison* Many congratulations to you. We'll still be at the World on the 10th - but that's our last day  and probably a meet won't work for us.

Wow, *Stopher*, that was some scout meeting! To have the veteran was impressive, but add to that an intel officer and top it off with an American flag - and one that has already seen its share of history. How wonderful for your troop! Who knows what may have been sparked in these young minds by this show of patriotism - maybe one of your scouts will aspire to be President of the US, or will head up the FBI/CIA. Just think of the possibilities....

Enjoy your trip, *DisneyNutzy*! There's a whole bunch of us coming right behind you!

Thanks *Eliza* for the pics!  

Enjoy your week-end Groupies!  We're celebrating my moms 80th birthday with a party for family and friends.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> *Stopher...wow, what an amazing day for the Troop (and you)!  I have to think that the events of your day will be in those boys memories for the rest of their lives.  Great that they could hear some of that from a WWII vet...there aren't many left these days.*


*



SantaRay said:



			What a great troop meeting! I wish the same kind of program could be done at the schools so that all the students could be exposed to some of our nation's finest. My dad was a Navy corpsman attached to a Marine unit in the Pacific theatre during WWII. He made several landings before he was wounded on Iwo Jima while administering aid to a Marine. I wish that he had spoken more of his service before he passed.
		
Click to expand...




DiznyDi said:



			Wow, Stopher, that was some scout meeting! To have the veteran was impressive, but add to that an intel officer and top it off with an American flag - and one that has already seen its share of history. How wonderful for your troop! Who knows what may have been sparked in these young minds by this show of patriotism - maybe one of your scouts will aspire to be President of the US, or will head up the FBI/CIA. Just think of the possibilities....
		
Click to expand...


It really was an amazing night.  He also brought maps of the island, photos from then and now, and lots of various decorations, medals and the like from his service.  Like so many, he deflected any of the praise and honor, just telling the Scouts it was his duty and he did it.  IF ONLY some of their generation could catch on that spirit of responsibility and duty that our parents/grandparents generation lived with daily - it would such a refreshing change from the me first mentality that sadly pervades so many youth today.  It made me very proud of our Troop Monday night, and the fine young men some of them are turning out to be...when you truly could hear a pin drop, since everyone was totally enraptured and engrossed in what he had to share.  He definitely brought history alive, and I learned more about Sherman tanks from his talk then I ever have known from reading the encyclopedia!    He drove several, and flipped one!  Kinda hard to do at 40 tons, but he did.*


----------



## Muushka

He flipped a 40 ton Sherman!  Wait till I tell Mr Muush that one!  Sounds incredible

*Happy 80th Birthday to DiznyMom!!!*


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> *Happy 80th Birthday to DiznyMom!!!*



Wow! Happy Birthday DiznyMom!


----------



## sleepydog25

gkrykewy said:


> I'm excited to say that I just made our first VWL reservation as DVC members this morning (at 7 months). We'll be staying 4 nights in a studio. We've stayed at WL once before, but not as DVC members. Can't wait!
> 
> Don't worry: we'll take only pictures and leave only footprints(tm)... but not on the carpet!


Congrats!  My first trip there as an owner is coming in three weeks, though I've stayed there four times before.  Yeah, please try to keep the carpet clean. . .


----------



## NJMermaid

4 days till OKW, then 4 more days til VWL,  yippee, I love the Lodge


----------



## Muushka

NJMermaid said:


> 4 days till OKW, then 4 more days til VWL,  yippee, I love the Lodge



Well now, a lover of The Lodge.  If you feel the need to add a Moosie to your siggy, please grab him!  
I'll bet he would look mighty handsome on you!

Have a great time.


----------



## wildernessDad

We did some major things towards finalizing packing yesterday. Bought all the toiletries, undies and the like. Got the bags out and gussied up with new Wilderness Lodge luggage tags and the DME luggage tags. Finishing packing will be a piece of cake. And we have a little over 3 weeks to go!

We're all anxious to get out of Dodge and head to the Lodge!


----------



## NJMermaid

Muushka said:


> Well now, a lover of The Lodge.  If you feel the need to add a Moosie to your siggy, please grab him!
> I'll bet he would look mighty handsome on you!
> 
> Have a great time.



Tell me how to do that, in very simple steps, I have tried to add tickets, but it did not work, I would love a moosie, he would look handsome on me.


----------



## NJMermaid

wildernessDad said:


> We did some major things towards finalizing packing yesterday. Bought all the toiletries, undies and the like. Got the bags out and gussied up with new Wilderness Lodge luggage tags and the DME luggage tags. Finishing packing will be a piece of cake. And we have a little over 3 weeks to go!
> 
> We're all anxious to get out of Dodge and head to the Lodge!




I will be packing later today, I, too, am ready to get out of Dodge and head to the Lodge


----------



## Muushka

NJMermaid said:


> Tell me how to do that, in very simple steps, I have tried to add tickets, but it did not work, I would love a moosie, he would look handsome on me.



Give this a try:

How to steal a Moosie for your very own!

Please, he is yours for the taking!

Copy this:

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]


1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (dont need to use the insert image thingy)
4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.

Hope to see him on you soon!

WD, LOVE the "get out of Dodge and head to the Lodge!":love:
__________________


----------



## blossomz

Evenin' groupies!  Just stopping by to set a spell. I can't believe how busy life has been.  Decided for our Feb dream cruise to stay over night at BCV and do dinner at Kouzzina before getting up the next day and heading to the Port. Then we come back and spend 2 nights at our beloved lodge!

Welcome new groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hopefully in just 3 weeks from now, I'll be sitting on a plane which is ready to take off. I'll be tired, but relieved to be on the plane and going!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Evenin' groupies!  Just stopping by to set a spell. I can't believe how busy life has been.  Decided for our Feb dream cruise to stay over night at BCV and do dinner at Kouzzina before getting up the next day and heading to the Port. Then we come back and spend 2 nights at our beloved lodge!
> 
> Welcome new groupies!



Sounds wonderful .  What is Kouzzina ?



wildernessDad said:


> Hopefully in just 3 weeks from now, I'll be sitting on a plane which is ready to take off. I'll be tired, but relieved to be on the plane and going!



Then coming straight to our meet!

I don't usually post stuff like this on the boards.  But it was such a strange lunch I had to share.

We ate at Maggianos on Saturday.  They had a deal where you ate your meal there and they gave you one to take home and eat the next day.  Good deal.  Oh, and a coupon for a $2 dessert.  

All is fine so far.  We have a very nice waiter and enjoying ourselves.

Suddenly at the table next to us a cute little boy starts throwing up.  Not once, not twice....about 4 times (at that location). 

Poor mom.  She was so patient and kind to the little guy.  When it seemed like he was done, she started taking him to the restroom.  Nope, not done.  As she carried him past our table and onto the walkway (with little spaghettis dangling from his tiny sneakers, the stuff he stepped in) he hurled again.  OK, all done with that episode.

Except I don't know what the restaurant's SOP for vomit is, but the pile the kid created stayed there for our entire lunch.  Luckily it didn't have an odor.  They stepped over the mess on the walkway for about 15 minutes until someone cleaned that one up.

We ate our lunch, quietly shaking our heads at the lack of response.  Then came the dessert.  We ordered the:

Chocolate Zuccotto Cake	 
Chocolate cake layered with sambuca chocolate mousse, iced with chocolate frosting and dusted with cocoa powder.

We asked for 2 forks, so we could share.  They brought this thing out and I swear they needed a forklift to put it onto the plate.  It was the largest piece of anything I have ever seen in my life.  And Mr Muush grabs his fork and thinks he is going to attack it as is!!!  Ha!  Waiter, can we have a knife please?  I cut off 2 slices from it and it is still a monster!!!!  And really good too.  So we take the rest home.  Along with lunch leftovers.

So  we eat the lunch leftovers for dinner, and of course, another slice of the Chocolate Monster.

Sunday we have half of the take home meal that we got for free.  And of course another slice of the Chocolate Monster.
Here is the really strange thing about our adventure (like it wasn't strange enough).  I got eggplant parmigiana with spaghetti on the side.  I started seeing whole cloves of garlic.  So far I have counted 18 cloves of garlic in just my meal!!

Sitting in our refrigerator is the remainder of the Chocolate Monster (enough for 2 more slices) and the rest of our dinners.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Sounds wonderful .  What is Kouzzina ?
> 
> 
> 
> Then coming straight to our meet!
> 
> I don't usually post stuff like this on the boards.  But it was such a strange lunch I had to share.
> 
> We ate at Maggianos on Saturday.  They had a deal where you ate your meal there and they gave you one to take home and eat the next day.  Good deal.  Oh, and a coupon for a $2 dessert.
> 
> All is fine so far.  We have a very nice waiter and enjoying ourselves.
> 
> Suddenly at the table next to us a cute little boy starts throwing up.  Not once, not twice....about 4 times (at that location).
> 
> Poor mom.  She was so patient and kind to the little guy.  When it seemed like he was done, she started taking him to the restroom.  Nope, not done.  As she carried him past our table and onto the walkway (with little spaghettis dangling from his tiny sneakers, the stuff he stepped in) he hurled again.  OK, all done with that episode.
> 
> Except I don't know what the restaurant's SOP for vomit is, but the pile the kid created stayed there for our entire lunch.  Luckily it didn't have an odor.  They stepped over the mess on the walkway for about 15 minutes until someone cleaned that one up.
> 
> We ate our lunch, quietly shaking our heads at the lack of response.  Then came the dessert.  We ordered the:
> 
> Chocolate Zuccotto Cake
> Chocolate cake layered with sambuca chocolate mousse, iced with chocolate frosting and dusted with cocoa powder.
> 
> We asked for 2 forks, so we could share.  They brought this thing out and I swear they needed a forklift to put it onto the plate.  It was the largest piece of anything I have ever seen in my life.  And Mr Muush grabs his fork and thinks he is going to attack it as is!!!  Ha!  Waiter, can we have a knife please?  I cut off 2 slices from it and it is still a monster!!!!  And really good too.  So we take the rest home.  Along with lunch leftovers.
> 
> So  we eat the lunch leftovers for dinner, and of course, another slice of the Chocolate Monster.
> 
> Sunday we have half of the take home meal that we got for free.  And of course another slice of the Chocolate Monster.
> Here is the really strange thing about our adventure (like it wasn't strange enough).  I got eggplant parmigiana with spaghetti on the side.  I started seeing whole cloves of garlic.  So far I have counted 18 cloves of garlic in just my meal!!
> 
> Sitting in our refrigerator is the remainder of the Chocolate Monster (enough for 2 more slices) and the rest of our dinners.



Oh Barb!   WHAT a fascinating lunch indeed!  

That poor kid, and poor mom.  And of course poor you and Mr. Muush too.  

I remember once back when my eldest was about 2 we were in the Olive Garden with my mother.  At a table right smack in the middle of the primary dining room, so at least all of the smaller ones off to the sides couldn't see ... my son did just that - except his was projectile.  Thankfully none of us were right across the table from him!     Oh it was terrible, and such a mess... but I will say that the OG staff reacted almost as well as if someone needed to call 911.  They were ON IT so fast, and several came around and created a human barrier so that the diners on the side that got blasted didn't have to look at it.  

All I can say about both your lunch and ours all those years ago... yuck.  I don't deal that kind of stuff very well, but roll with it when needed.


----------



## Muushka

Ah! So you know of what I speak!  At least OG handeled it well.  

I found out what Kouzzina is.  Kat Cora's restaurant!  We love Kat on Iron Chef.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Ah! So you know of what I speak!  At least OG handeled it well.
> 
> I found out what Kouzzina is.  Kat Cora's restaurant!  We love Kat on Iron Chef.



Happy Monday gang,
Has anyone tried Kouzzina's?  It's gotten pretty good reviews over on the restaurant thread.  
Very ecclectic menu including some Greek speciality drinks.  I can honestly say I haven't had Greek cuisine.


----------



## Muushka

Oh, I didn't realize it was Greek (although I should have figured that out).

Greek food is one food that Mr Muush and I both agree on.  We love Soulvaki. Yum.

I need to look up that menu.

Say E, how is cooking school going? Do tell!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

You guys need to come to Baltimore and eat at Samos for the best in Greek food.


----------



## franandaj

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday gang,
> Has anyone tried Kouzzina's?  It's gotten pretty good reviews over on the restaurant thread.
> Very ecclectic menu including some Greek speciality drinks.  I can honestly say I haven't had Greek cuisine.



We ate there a litle over a year ago, had the Spanakopita, Vongole, Fisherman's Stew and some dessert that I can not pronounce. Everything was excellent!  The Spanakopita beat the pants off the one they served at F&W.  I'd like to go back again sometime.  I've seen very mixed reviews, but mostly bad reviews from those I'd call persnickity (sp?) or don't like Greek food.  I thought it was excellent.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka

So sorry for your adventure at Maggianos, glad everything else went well otherwise.  Tammy would have been hurling right along with the little boy.  Weak stomach when it comes to such matters.

Kouzzina is good, though we have only eaten breakfast there.  But its not just the standard fare, lots of flavors.  Big dishes, we could have shared and been fine.


----------



## jimmytammy

Today is the 10th anniv. of VWL opening, Nov. 15, 2000.  I say we raise a toast to the place who makes us all smile so much


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> We did some major things towards finalizing packing yesterday. Bought all the toiletries, undies and the like. Got the bags out and gussied up with new Wilderness Lodge luggage tags and the DME luggage tags. Finishing packing will be a piece of cake. And we have a little over 3 weeks to go!
> 
> We're all anxious to get out of Dodge and head to the Lodge!



3Weeks To Go  boy are you good I'm the Queen of Packing the Night before  
I've tried to get things ready weeks before  truly I did but all I do is keep adding to the piles and then bring way too much. 



NJMermaid said:


> Tell me how to do that, in very simple steps, I have tried to add tickets, but it did not work, I would love a moosie, he would look handsome on me.



*WELCOME NJMermaid *to this Wonderful Group



Muushka said:


> WD, LOVE the *"get out of Dodge and head to the Lodge*!"
> __________________



Hey Muushka Sounds like this should be the Groupie Mantra 

19 Day Happy Dance


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> Hopefully in just 3 weeks from now, I'll be sitting on a plane which is ready to take off. I'll be tired, but relieved to be on the plane and going!



You summed up into words the exact feeling I get every trip.   

Once on that plane my only concerns are cats (pet sitter- check!), car (valet- check!), luggage (something's clunking around in the hold beneath our seats so assuming that's a check!), and kids (both are located 5 rows back- check! ) then it's off to find my inner 9 yo again.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I.
> 
> All is fine so far.  We have a very nice waiter and enjoying ourselves.
> 
> Suddenly at the table next to us a cute little boy starts throwing up.  Not once, not twice....about 4 times (at that location).
> 
> Poor mom.  She was so patient and kind to the little guy.  When it seemed like he was done, she started taking him to the restroom.  Nope, not done.  As she carried him past our table and onto the walkway (with little spaghettis dangling from his tiny sneakers, the stuff he stepped in) he hurled again.  OK, all done with that episode.
> 
> *Except I don't know what the restaurant's SOP for vomit is*, but the pile the kid created stayed there for our entire lunch.  Luckily it didn't have an odor.  They stepped over the mess on the walkway for about 15 minutes until someone cleaned that one up.
> 
> We ate our lunch, quietly shaking our heads at the lack of response.  Then came the dessert.  We ordered the:
> 
> Chocolate Zuccotto Cake
> Chocolate cake layered with sambuca chocolate mousse, iced with chocolate frosting and dusted with cocoa powder.
> 
> We asked for 2 forks, so we could share.  They brought this thing out and I swear they needed a forklift to put it onto the plate.  It was the largest piece of anything I have ever seen in my life.  And Mr Muush grabs his fork and thinks he is going to attack it as is!!!  Ha!  Waiter, can we have a knife please?  I cut off 2 slices from it and it is still a monster!!!!  And really good too.  So we take the rest home.  Along with lunch leftovers.
> 
> So  we eat the lunch leftovers for dinner, and of course, another slice of the Chocolate Monster.
> 
> 
> Sitting in our refrigerator is the remainder of the Chocolate Monster (enough for 2 more slices) and the rest of our dinners.





Muushka said:


> Say E, how is cooking school going? Do tell!!!








jimmytammy said:


> Today is the 10th anniv. of VWL opening, Nov. 15, 2000.  I say we raise a toast to the place who makes us all smile so much



And still looking good!!  Happy anniversary WL!!  You look marrrrvelous!


Muush, I can't imagine even writing a SOP for hurling.  Poor little kid, 

And onto the topic of food that makes you sick.... lol.

I have 3 classes and 1 emplifies the saying "some times you really don't want to know".  If you ever see a "Intro to world cuisines" class being offered, run, run like the wind.  While I consider myself an adventerous eater.....

1)  I don't care how much fried giant water beetles (a Thailand delicacy) taste like scallops, there ain't that much breading to cover up the fact they are water beetles.
2) Yes, I realize that it is probably rude to turn down an offer of pickled Yak hearts when visiting in Tibet but no where is this on the menu at Yak & Yeti so I think I should be exempted.

I do have a introduction to French pasteries class which would probably be interesting if it wasn't taught by the Anti-christ.  He keeps insisting that we must "bake with love".  translation:  we must knead and mix every thing by hand.  I am firmly convince that I really don't love anyone that much.


----------



## franandaj

eliza61 said:


> fried giant water beetles (a Thailand delicacy)


 

That's worse than the story of the kid hurling!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Today is the 10th anniv. of VWL opening, Nov. 15, 2000.  I say we raise a toast to the place who makes us all smile so much



See here... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2597371


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> 
> So sorry for your adventure at Maggianos, glad everything else went well otherwise.  Tammy would have been hurling right along with the little boy.  Weak stomach when it comes to such matters.
> 
> Kouzzina is good, though we have only eaten breakfast there.  But its not just the standard fare, lots of flavors.  Big dishes, we could have shared and been fine.



We missed you 

I checked out Kouzzina's menus.  I guess I really haven't had Greek food either!



jimmytammy said:


> Today is the 10th anniv. of VWL opening, Nov. 15, 2000.  I say we raise a toast to the place who makes us all smile so much



Happy Anniversary VWL!!  We stayed in the 1 BR (cash of course) in early December that year, to try it out.

Eliza, it sounds like you and cooking will certainly be an adventure!!  Keep us in the loop, will you?
  I Love to hear about that kind of stuff.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Today is the 10th anniv. of VWL opening, Nov. 15, 2000.  I say we raise a toast to the place who makes us all smile so much



Cheers to you VWL!!!      



eliza61 said:


> I do have a introduction to French pasteries class which would probably be interesting if it wasn't taught by the Anti-christ.  He keeps insisting that we must "bake with love".  translation:  we must knead and mix every thing by hand.  I am firmly convince that I really don't love anyone that much.



         I like to think I bake with love, but I use my KitchenAid mixer to do it!


----------



## blossomz

Oh Barb!  What away to spend a lunch out!  Yes, love Iron chef Kat too!  Been wanting to try it for awhile!  

Wilderness dad..we go to Baltimore a lot (we are just over the PA line). After all this time didn't realize we were so close!  We may have to meet up sometime!


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Wilderness dad..we go to Baltimore a lot (we are just over the PA line). After all this time didn't realize we were so close!  We may have to meet up sometime!



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Today is the 10th anniv. of VWL opening, Nov. 15, 2000.  I say we raise a toast to the place who makes us all smile so much



Did someone say raise a toast??





Happy birthday to our beloved VWL!!


----------



## Muushka

Great picture Granny 

Good morning.  My name is Muushka and I am confused.

When we returned from our cruise last month, someone asked me to post pictures of the Wonder that we took from Freedom.  I forgot who that was!  Whoever asked me to post them (I don't post pictures, sort of deficient in that area, but might be a New Year's resolution!), will you email me and I will send them to you.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## stopher1

Good morning Groupies! 

Just wanted to pop in and say hi before heading off to another meeting.  (I've been in Ohio since Monday on a meeting marathon all over the state with various customers, all in some state of trouble with their loan package... or as my traveling companion has called it, the "torture tour".  Every meeting has been long, mostly unpleasant, long, difficult at times, long, kind of a wake-up call for them, long... oh, and did I say long?!??)  Thankfully I head back home to Indy today - and then in just 10 days I head west and get to stay in our sister lodge!!  Then in 19 days head down to the world!  Can't wait for our meet at the Lodge!


----------



## tea pot

Hang in there Stopher  You'll be in the Magic Real Soon


----------



## sleepydog25

Though belated, a Happy Birthday wish to the Lodge (I did post on the main Disney site that day in response to a blurb they released). . .and. . .17 days 'til buffalo sirloin with a luscious red (and wine, too ) at Artist Point. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

One post between 9AM yesterday and 6:15 AM today.

We must all be busy packing . . .


----------



## stopher1

Good morning Groupies!  One week til Thanksgiving... I hope you all are ready for that day - or are getting ready.  We have most of the shopping done and our DD is so excited for the company that will be here that day... and then the day after I get to fly west to CA to see family, Disneyland, stay at VGC...and oh yeah, then have a week of meetings for work.  

I have some fun news today!! ... For all those of you who have prayed and such over the past couple of months for my FIL, I have to share what my DW told me while I was on my Ohio trip this week.  His latest MRI results came back this week, and the cancer cells have been shrinking!  We are very excited about it.  The tarceva pills that he has been taking have not only been doing their job of stopping the growth, they have actually been doing even more.  She was so happy to get that news a couple of days ago.  He's up and around, walking with and without a cane (instead of the walker), and actually drove a couple of weeks ago for the first time in 4 months.  Went to McDonald's and the bank.  He's doing well and is quite happy.  At this point the doctors believe (though no one knows for sure of course), that the original 6-8 months prognosis can be extended to 1-2 years, maybe more.  But no one wants to be say anything above that.  So we have one more thing to be thankful for as Thanksgiving approaches.  DW told him on the phone last night that he should definitely be thankful that he picked the "right time" to have cancer... just 3 years ago this drug didn't exist, and since he has the kind of cancer that chemo doesn't work for... he would have been gone pretty quickly.  But not now anyway...    So yay for modern medicine, and yay for prayer!  And yay for the One who answers those prayers.  

Have a great day!


----------



## Granny

Christopher...great news about your father-in-law!! 

As you said, we all have much to be thankful for.  Along with prayers for the Groupies we always include gratitude for our many blessings.


----------



## horselover

Stopher - wonderful news about your FIL!         I will continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher1, I'm glad to hear the news about your father in law.


----------



## tea pot

Stopher
What Happy News 
May the Blessings continue for him and all your family


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Good morning Groupies!  One week til Thanksgiving... I hope you all are ready for that day - or are getting ready.  We have most of the shopping done and our DD is so excited for the company that will be here that day... and then the day after I get to fly west to CA to see family, Disneyland, stay at VGC...and oh yeah, then have a week of meetings for work.
> 
> I have some fun news today!! ... For all those of you who have prayed and such over the past couple of months for my FIL, I have to share what my DW told me while I was on my Ohio trip this week.  His latest MRI results came back this week, and the cancer cells have been shrinking!  We are very excited about it.  The tarceva pills that he has been taking have not only been doing their job of stopping the growth, they have actually been doing even more.  She was so happy to get that news a couple of days ago.  He's up and around, walking with and without a cane (instead of the walker), and actually drove a couple of weeks ago for the first time in 4 months.  Went to McDonald's and the bank.  He's doing well and is quite happy.  At this point the doctors believe (though no one knows for sure of course), that the original 6-8 months prognosis can be extended to 1-2 years, maybe more.  But no one wants to be say anything above that.  So we have one more thing to be thankful for as Thanksgiving approaches.  DW told him on the phone last night that he should definitely be thankful that he picked the "right time" to have cancer... just 3 years ago this drug didn't exist, and since he has the kind of cancer that chemo doesn't work for... he would have been gone pretty quickly.  But not now anyway...    So yay for modern medicine, and yay for prayer!  And yay for the One who answers those prayers.
> 
> Have a great day!



Very cool!  What wonderful news.  Having lost my own dad to cancer, I can imagine how your wife feels knowing she is likely to be given more precious time with her dad.  I have a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Muushka

That is wonderful news Stopher.  I'm so glad for your wife and FIL .


----------



## eliza61

Stopher,
That is the absolute best news I've heard all week!!!

Happy Thanksgiving, Early!!

E


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

What great news for your family Stopher!!!


----------



## franandaj

That's GREAT news about your FIL...

is Thanksgiving really that close?  I can only l look as far forward to my trip to the DLH this weekend and our band concert in DCA in Sunday!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great news Stopher!  God is good!!

Speaking of prayer, we have a health concern in our family that we could really use prayer for.  For those of you who would be willing to do so, we ask that you pray for good results of a _very_ soon retest to be done.  I will leave it at that, but appreciate you all for doing so.

I had a wakeup call today from a salesman of ours when he informed me his nephew was killed in Afghanistan this past Sat. by a suicide bomber.  The young mans name is Jacob Carroll, if anyone would ask for prayer for his family, again, very much appreciated.

I dont mean to bring this thread such a somber note, but life has a way of grounding us, and I know you folks care as much for us as we care for you, so I know I can share the ups and downs, and you think no different of me.


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Great news Stopher!  God is good!!
> 
> Speaking of prayer, we have a health concern in our family that we could really use prayer for.  For those of you who would be willing to do so, we ask that you pray for good results of a _very_ soon retest to be done.  I will leave it at that, but appreciate you all for doing so.
> 
> I had a wakeup call today from a salesman of ours when he informed me his nephew was killed in Afghanistan this past Sat. by a suicide bomber.  The young mans name is Jacob Carroll, if anyone would ask for prayer for his family, again, very much appreciated.
> 
> I dont mean to bring this thread such a somber note, but life has a way of grounding us, and I know you folks care as much for us as we care for you, so I know I can share the ups and downs, and you think no different of me.



It's a pleasure and an honor to pray for both concerns JT!  Thank you for yours for my family too.  God is good.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*jimmytammy -* We will lift up Jacob's family and pray for His support for them in the coming days.  And we will pray for you Jimmy as you now have been given the task of being a close supporter of this family.

*Stopher1 -* And we celebrate with you on such good news!  And you are right - yay!!

It is always a blessing that we share on this thread our lives, our loves, our losses, and our add-ons.  It is what all of our lives are made of.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> I had a wakeup call today from a salesman of ours when he informed me his nephew was killed in Afghanistan this past Sat. by a suicide bomber.  The young mans name is Jacob Carroll, if anyone would ask for prayer for his family, again, very much appreciated.
> 
> I* dont mean to bring this thread such a somber note*, but life has a way of grounding us, and I know you folks care as much for us as we care for you, so I know I can share the ups and downs, and you think no different of me.



Actually JT, that's what makes this thread so absolutely wonderful!!  It's exactly at these times when I hold this thread, the lodge, us groupies close to my heart.  It's the down times that actually remind me how wonderful you guys are.  Prayer request are always welcome.  Jacob and his family will be in my thoughts today.


----------



## wildernessDad

Spread the word!  DVC Planner app v3.0 is out on the iTunes store now!

Those using iOS 4.0 and above will be able to create and view calendar events from within the app. There is also a contracts section where people can enter in and email their contract data. There's also a resorts section and a guide section.


----------



## wildernessDad

Oh, by the way...

17 days to go!!!


----------



## DaveH

Hi all. Dropped in to say Hi.

Stopher that is great news. We will keep you guys in our prayers.

In 7 days we head to WDW and do our B2B cruises on that Sunday. Everyone have a great weekend. If I don't get by before Thursday, everyone have a great Thanksgiving. Don't forget to give thanks everyday.


----------



## Muushka

JT, your family and Jacob are in my prayers. 

WD, I counted your dancing men, there are 16.  I thought there would be 17!

Dave, have a wonderful time on your B2B and WDW adventures!

Give thanks every day.  Good word!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> WD, I counted your dancing men, there are 16.  I thought there would be 17!



Oops!  

There!


----------



## wildernessDad

It seems like only 200 days ago that I said, 'I have 200 days to go!'


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> It seems like only 200 days ago that I said, 'I have 200 days to go!'


Yeah, but it was probably just 199 days. . .


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> It seems like only 200 days ago that I said, 'I have 200 days to go!'



276


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Oops!
> 
> There!



OK, you have made me happy. 

OCD? You be the judge


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> 276



 268 here - haven't even made our reservations yet


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> 276





No worries.  It'll come around before you know it.


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Actually JT, that's what makes this thread so absolutely wonderful!!  It's exactly at these times when I hold this thread, the lodge, us groupies close to my heart.  It's the down times that actually remind me how wonderful you guys are.  Prayer request are always welcome.  Jacob and his family will be in my thoughts today.




So well said Thanks eliza

Jimmy Lifting you and Jacob's family up in prayer. Please know that it is a privilege to do so


----------



## Granny

Let's see now...








































Yep, that ought to do it.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Granny.  You are giving WD and me countdown-envy.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Let's see now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that ought to do it.



Ya got me, pal.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

Thank you for all the prayers.  Test results came in quick and turned out to be not such a serious issue as it could have been.  God is good all the time.


----------



## wildernessDad

16 days!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers.  Test results came in quick and turned out to be not such a serious issue as it could have been.  God is good all the time.



That is great news. 

Yup, WD, 16 dancing men!


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers.  Test results came in quick and turned out to be not such a serious issue as it could have been.  God is good all the time.



So glad to hear that the news was not bad.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we just had to cancel our Christmas vacation.  I hope it made someone's day though! 

2 bedroom Dec 19th - 28th.   

We're going to go in March instead.


----------



## jimmytammy

Good ol Gal, sorry to hear this.  We will be at OKW in Mar., maybe we can see yall then!!


----------



## jimmytammy

off to the world!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers.  Test results came in quick and turned out to be not such a serious issue as it could have been.  God is good all the time.




All the time God is good.... Great news 

See you real soon 


13 Smiling Santa's


----------



## blossomz

Stopher and WD...glad to read such great news about your families!

WD...wow..you are really getting close!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

13 days and we can be looking at this!


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 13 days and we can be looking at this!



           Can you tell I'm excited?!?!?


----------



## horselover

JT - glad everything turned out well.   Soon you'll be at Disney!    

I admit I've been avoiding our little thread because I'm green with envy for all of you heading down soon!           How many more days until next Dec.???   

But I do have some good news to share.   DH has presented me with an early Christmas gift.  He's sending me to the World for my b-day in March!        It will be a very short trip (4 days) & unfortunately not at the Lodge but I'm really excited.  I've invited my Dsis to join me, but she's a little non-committal at this point.  No worries though as I have no problem going by myself.  She may decide to join me as it gets closer.

So what is everyone doing for turkey day?  I'm hosting this year.   It's been a bit of a sad time around these parts as we're quickly approaching the 1 yr. anniversary of my sister's passing.  It's hard not to think back to this time last year & think of what we were going through.  We're having a memorial service in 2 wks.  It's what my mom wants.  It's turning into more of a production than my other sister & I would like but we really have no say in the matter.  We'd prefer a quiet family only event, but that's not what we're getting.  My mom has really been struggling & frankly getting progressively worse over the last year.   We all feel she needs to seek some help at this point, but she refuses.  Hopefully time will heal, but any prayers would be appreciated.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
Unlike *horselover*, I haven't been avoiding the thread, it's just been exceedingly busy here. It's wonderful to see all the countdowns and know that ours is in there, too. How nice it will be to re-new acquaintances and to make some new ones, too! DDad and I are very much looking forward to our time at the World and hope that the weather is conducive to an early morning walk to the hot tub to ease these weary bones!

I have tried to find the time to read the back pages and get caught up on all that is happening in the lives of you, my online friends. Know that as I read of needs, you are in my heart, my thoughts and my prayers.  I feel your joys and share your pains.  I believe I saw one or two new names, to you, WELCOME!  It's always nice when a new Groupie joins us.

And as we approach Thanksgiving, I want you to know how very thankful I am for each of you! We'll be spending the day at our daughters where the women will be doing the cooking while the men will be putting up the Christmas tree.

 Julie as you approach the anniversary of your sisters death.  I remember a year ago.....  So sorry you won't be joining us again this year.

We'll be seeing many of you real soon! 

Thanks Kathy for the pictures.  The excitement is building!


----------



## franandaj

I still feel like a newbie here (as I still have not been able to purchase my points, but my contract is still out there...) but this is our first Holiday season without two sides of the family.  We have spent so many years rotating Thanksgiving and Christmas.  

This year MY family spends Thanksgiving with my sister in Seattle and because traveling to such a cold climate for my DP is difficult we are alone for our first Thanksgiving since her Father passed away two days after Christmas last year.  It is not a sad occasion, we had our "family" Thanksgiving yesterday with our friends in the band.  My friend Jim and I made a huge "Thanksgiving style" feast for our all our band family yesterday at our Disney Rehearsal.  We ate Ham, Mashed Potatoes, Yams, Stuffing, Gravy, Zucchini Casserole, Green Bean Casserole, Apple Cobbler, Spinach Salad, Green Salad, and I think there were a few more dishes, but I can't recall them all.  

Today we lucked out that the weather came through at the last minute and the weather was perfect for our performance.  Everything went great for our performance at DCA and there was wonderful sunny (but cool weather for our performance and it continued for the rest of the day), but when we woke up, the weather was very questionable.

The reason this is applicable to the forum is that we used our points to reserve at the DLH because even though be booked at the VGC 11 mos out, we booked for the weekend on the 13th-14th (1st performance choice) , but they put our performance on the 21st (2nd performance choice), so our reservations on the 13th needed to be canceled. We traded our our points for the DLH and even though it wasn't the Grand, it was certainly not a slap in the face!  

We still had a good time staying overnight even if we weren't at our "home". We were in a refurbished room at the DLH and they have a really neat effect for those who haven't stayed there.  Over the headboard, there is an engraved castle in wood, and in the nightstand lights you can turn on a light that turns on fireworks and music.  I know this isn't about the VWL, but I think there are few VGC owners here who might end up and the DLH and just to let you know that it may not be as wonderful as our VGC, it's not bad.. They have some really cool fixtures that I will post some pics on the VGC thread, even though it isn't the VCG or VWL, I know you all love to see this stuff!


----------



## eliza61

franandaj said:


> I still feel like a newbie here (as I still have not been able to purchase my points, but my contract is still out there...) but this is our first Holiday season without two sides of the family.  We have spent so many years rotating Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> 
> , even though it isn't the VCG or VWL, I know you all love to see this stuff!



Nope, not a newbie, once you hang out with us, you're pretty much "in".  LOL thanks for the review, we love hearing vacation stories no matter where the trail may lead.


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Nope, not a newbie, once you hang out with us, you're pretty much "in".  LOL thanks for the review, we love hearing vacation stories no matter where the trail may lead.



AND the review applies to me because I just booked a quick trip to DL at the end of January.  I was able to use points for a studio at GCV the first 2 nights but then we are waitlisted for the next 3 nights.  Instead, I have a room booked at DLH.  We've never stayed there so I'm okay with moving to the hotel if our waitlist doesn't come through.  I was happy getting even 2 nights with calling only about 2 months in advance!


----------



## wildernessDad

Drum roll, please!.....

14 days until I step into that wonderful Lodge!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Just call me Spider Man because I am climbing the walls.


----------



## sleepydog25

12 days and counting. . .and now the 15-day out weather forecast is visible on a daily basis. . .supposedly will be around 80 every day. . .until we get there then around 70 for a high. . .figures.  lol


----------



## eliza61

Not to disparge a rival timeshare operator but I had the unique experience of sitting through a Wyndham vacation sales pitch on Saturday.....


The old guy loves classic cars and when I say love, I mean serious heart palpitations.  I once saw him and the owner of a 66 red ford mustang try and negotiate a deal on the car that involved me herding llamas in Peru for 2 months.  He swears I’m imagining things but him and the owner would whisper, then look up at me, then whisper some more, shake head, nod, then look back at me.  Ever since then I go to all car shows just to make sure my next career isn’t as a Sherpa in Nepal or clam digger in Maine. 

This weekend we were at Atlantic City and Wyndham timeshare had a contest to win a fully restored 58 ford thunderbird convertible, and other valuable prizes for simply taking a tour.    Needless to say, we entered and soon found ourselves spending 3 hours in the happy care of “Sinyata” and “Joe”.  Our customer care reps.

Some observations:  When we purchased our dvc, we had rented points for 2 summers so we had pretty much decided this was what we were going to do.  I don’t remember if there was sales pressure because we basically skipped the tour part and went right to the office.

If you decide to look at Wyndham, you will have a sales pitch.  It is very friendly to be sure but they definitely don’t want you to go home empty handed.

DVC,  I believe concentrates on saving you money on vacations over the years, these guys used a different tactic.  Their whole pitch is designed to remind you that life is short and that the grim reaper is breathing on your neck.  I mean we got the “Breast cancer survivor”, “the widower who’s wife and kids were killed in a car accident 2 weeks after returning from Bonnet Creek wdw” and the “grandmom who doesn’t have much time left to spend with the grandkids”.  

Even telling them that we were DVC owners was not enough to deter these intrepid folks, they simply plastered on bigger smiles and ensured me that our life was incomplete and true nirvana could only be reached by joining. I mean Joe actually said:    “didn’t the new resort at the Baltimore harbor make you cry” ? 

If Joe & Sinyata fail to reel you in then they bring in Mario, who is quick to tell you that without Wyndam he would never been able to visit the relatives back on the “old sod” and Tia Dona would have passed on without ever realizing her dream of seeing the grandkids in the new world.

Lastly, if you some manage to escape Mario, they dejectedly walk you over to the prize patrol where in a last ditch effort, the prize patrol offers you a deal that requires “no money”.  When you point out that eventually you will get a bill, the room gets deathly quite and you are corrected.  You are not getting a  bill, you are getting an investment in your memories…

Right about now that Sherpa position is sounding pretty good.


----------



## twinklebug

eliza. You need to write a book - I love your writing style so much. Sign me up for the first copy! Thank you for the laugh.


----------



## Granny

Eliza...way too funny! 



eliza61 said:


> DVC,  I believe concentrates on saving you money on vacations over the years, these guys used a different tactic.  Their whole pitch is designed to remind you that life is short and that the grim reaper is breathing on your neck.  I mean we got the Breast cancer survivor, the widower whos wife and kids were killed in a car accident 2 weeks after returning from Bonnet Creek wdw and the grandmom who doesnt have much time left to spend with the grandkids.



Wow, that's quite a spiel!  Of course, I might have been tempted to respond..."You know, you're right!  I may not have much time left.  Thanks for talking me out of a long term investment like a timeshare"!  



			
				wildernessDad said:
			
		

> Just call me Spider Man because I am climbing the walls.



Okay Spidey...just don't bring any of those spider webs to our immaculate VWL!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just walked into the office from a business trip to Pittsburgh.  First thing, of course, check the "hot sheet" (it all started with a Moose). . . . . 

 . . .Thanks *elisa61*.  I loved your Wyndham post!   I'm now refreshed and ready to . . . . go home! (Only 10 sleeps)


----------



## Muushka

Good Ol Gal said:


> we just had to cancel our Christmas vacation.  I hope it made someone's day though!
> 
> 2 bedroom Dec 19th - 28th.
> 
> We're going to go in March instead.



I'm sorry Dec is canceled, but glad that March is on!



horselover said:


> JT - glad everything turned out well.   Soon you'll be at Disney!
> 
> I admit I've been avoiding our little thread because I'm green with envy for all of you heading down soon!           How many more days until next Dec.???
> 
> But I do have some good news to share.   DH has presented me with an early Christmas gift.  He's sending me to the World for my b-day in March!        It will be a very short trip (4 days) & unfortunately not at the Lodge but I'm really excited.  I've invited my Dsis to join me, but she's a little non-committal at this point.  No worries though as I have no problem going by myself.  She may decide to join me as it gets closer.
> 
> So what is everyone doing for turkey day?  I'm hosting this year.   It's been a bit of a sad time around these parts as we're quickly approaching the 1 yr. anniversary of my sister's passing.  It's hard not to think back to this time last year & think of what we were going through.  We're having a memorial service in 2 wks.  It's what my mom wants.  It's turning into more of a production than my other sister & I would like but we really have no say in the matter.  We'd prefer a quiet family only event, but that's not what we're getting.  My mom has really been struggling & frankly getting progressively worse over the last year.   We all feel she needs to seek some help at this point, but she refuses.  Hopefully time will heal, but any prayers would be appreciated.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



 Remembering your sister.  And  and prayers for your mom. 

Hey, let us Groupie Girls know if you want some company for your birthday!!

Eliza, you do have a way with words.  That book idea is a good one.  I could be your manager/promoter!!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Remembering your sister.  And  and prayers for your mom.
> 
> Hey, let us Groupie Girls know if you want some company for your birthday!!
> 
> Eliza, you do have a way with words.  That book idea is a good one.  I could be your manager/promoter!!



Thanks Barb & all are welcome to join me!  March 26-29.  I'll be the one by the pool with a pina colava in my hand!  

Eliza - too funny!  

Granny - love your response to Eliza's timeshare pitch.  That's a classic!


----------



## blossomz

Oh Eliza..did I ever need a good giggle!


----------



## Nicoal13

Hello Groupies!

Finally got my laptop back, but have been so busy packing for our upcoming move and trying to figure out how the holidays are going to be around our moving. Going to be hectic for sure!

Just wanted to say I'm jealous of all heading to the world soon and can't wait to hear all about it and see the pictures.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## stopher1

Eliza!  You had me cracking up!  

Happy Tuesday Groupies!  

Just to get everyone in the mood (not that you already aren't...)


























...I can't wait to personally get some Christmas themed shots to add to my WL library.  I'm sure many of you already have lots, but I don't yet.  I'm so looking forward to being there again.


----------



## Granny

Christopher...thanks for those pix.  Just what I needed this morning!


----------



## Happydinks

Hi Groupies -

We are still around, but been miserably absent from these boards for months - not even lurking to see what has been going on! Between a Mom with some severe health issues since August and our slightly nightmarish house renovation - not a glance at the thread has been had.  All I know is that with cautious optimism I say - we'll see a bunch of you at the meet up next Friday!  It's been a long hard road the last months - but we feel like we're crawling out of it finally.

*Eliza* - I saw your quote today and it made me smile - because of the major meltdown I had yesterday over contractors.  I MUST remember the quote from now on.

Hope everyone has a very safe (if traveling) and Happy Thanksgiving!

Leslie and Bob


----------



## Inkmahm

Okay groupies, I need some ideas!

We had to put our dog down a month ago.  She was 15 1/2 and had a good life, but we miss her.  Our new puppy was just born on Saturday, 11/20!  She is in Minneapolis now but will be coming back to WI in a few weeks.  We should get her in early Feb, I think.

Anyway, she will be my husand's dog.  He gets to name her and he wants it to be a Disney related name.  First choice so far is Cinderella with calling her Cindy for short.    She is a Schipperke, cream color.  To me the schipperke looks a lot like an American Eskimo only a bit less hair and even a little smaller.  This dog should only get to be 16 to 18 pounds when full grown.
Tinkerbell is second choice so far but I'm not sure what the short version would be- Tink?  Belle?

Anyone have dog name ideas you'd like to share with me?


----------



## Granny

*Dinks*...great to see you back here!  And looking forward to meeting you next week.  



Inkmahm said:


> Anyway, she will be my husand's dog.  He gets to name her and he wants it to be a Disney related name.  First choice so far is Cinderella with calling her Cindy for short.    She is a Schipperke, cream color.  To me the schipperke looks a lot like an American Eskimo only a bit less hair and even a little smaller.  This dog should only get to be 16 to 18 pounds when full grown.
> Tinkerbell is second choice so far but I'm not sure what the short version would be- Tink?  Belle?
> 
> Anyone have dog name ideas you'd like to share with me?




Well, I'm thinking that "Tink" sounds a little too much like "tinkle".   And Belle...well that would be a whole different Disney character.  

My first thought would be to go with a great name for a dog about that size...Stitch!


----------



## franandaj

OK, so I have to vent here, you folks have been so wonderful.  I am on a number of yahoo group forums, one is sponsored by allears.net, and a lady there asked this question:  For years my husbnd and I have planned to move to FL. Recently we have decided to move to another location. My question is: is DVC worth the investment? What are the "perks"? Or the downfalls of it? Is best to buy from WOW or an alt site? Thanks so much!

So there were a couple responses to this question and both were from non DVC owners, they basically told the poor woman that it wasn't worth it, there were "other games in town" and that basically it was overrated.  I sent the following response:

So I'll be the voice of dissent amongst the previous posters. I will agree with Carol that you do need to evaluate how you travel to Disney. If you
are a person who stays in the value resorts, makes rope drop every day and hears those words, "The Magic Kingdom is now closed, but Main Street will remain open for an additional hour for your shopping convenience", basically someone who views the room as a place to sleep and nothing else, then DVC is not for you.

However, if you are someone who likes to relax, sit on your balcony with a glass of wine or a cup of coffee watching animals outside your room, or
people on the Boardwalk, or MK Fireworks, then DVC is something you might consider. If you enjoy -- gasp -cooking some of your own meals on your vacation, and not rushing around from attractions to restaurants to shows, swimming in the pool, or visiting the spa, DVC might be for you. You needn't even plan to visit Disney every year to make it work for you.

We bought into DVC three years ago, and it was one of the best decisions that we have made in our lives. Now we are disneyholics, you can't turn your head in our house without seeing something Disney. I'm not sure I could get dressed without wearing some article of clothing from Disney. I realize that most people are not in the same class of fanatics, but even people who mildly enjoy Disney travel to Disney often enough to make DVC worth it. If you own a small contract you can bank and borrow the points so that you can visit every three years. If you want to travel more often you can stay in studios instead of one and two bedroom units. Also each of the resorts has different point requirements, you could stay at OKW on much less points than a BLT MK view room or an AKL Concierge level room. You do not have to use your points to travel to WDW exclusively. There are resorts in Vero Beach, Hilton Head Island, one is opening on the island of Oahu, and there is also a resort out next to this little place out in California that a guy named Walt Disney built. <g> 

There are some perks of being a DVC member, but that is not a reason to buy into DVC. The only reason you should really consider purchasing is that you will have 40-50 years of quality vacation accommodations. The rooms at the resorts are beautiful. While there is some wear and tear, the rooms are renovated periodically and appliances are upgraded. They are currently in the process of replacing all televisions in the older resorts with Flat screen TVs like the newer resorts already have. You do get a nice discount off of the purchase of an annual pass as a perk, and there are also some restaurant discounts available. 

Whether to buy your points resale or direct from Disney is a decision you would have to weigh out for yourself. Buying from Disney you can use your Disney Rewards Visa to purchase the points and you get Disney Dollars for the contract. You can also buy older contracts through Disney, they have a limited number available, although they do not like to advertise this fact. The points also appear in your account immediately when you buy direct and you can begin to make reservations as soon as you have your membership card and number. 

Buying resale you can save a lot of money, but you run the risk of not passing ROFR (which is how Disney has some older contracts available). You have to pay cash for the transaction and there are closing costs associated. Also you do not get to choose the number of points you want to purchase, you must take the contract as is. I have purchased both through resale and direct from Disney and would recommend both routes based on the factors in your decision. I am in fact waiting for two more contracts to come up on the resale market that meet my needs at resorts where I want to own.

Deciding where to purchase is also something that DVC members could debate about forever. OKW is the oldest resort, but it also has the largest rooms. Some people love being in the middle of the Boardwalk action and being able to walk to Epcot and DHS. Also in close proximity to those two parks is the Beach Club, and it has Stormalong Bay. SSR is close to DTD and has a wonderful spa. The Animal Kingdom Villas have critters that you can see from your balcony. The VWL is tucked away in a nice woodsy setting and is near the MK, but not as close as BLT where you can walk there in 10 minutes, and it is also is a monorail resort! Where you purchase your points is important especially if you travel at peak times of the year. At your home resort you can book 11 months in advance whereas you can only book 7 months in advance at the others. If you want to stay at Christmas or New Year's, you will probably only be able to book your home resort for these dates, and even that might be a challenge!

If you can't tell, I'm TOTALLY smitten with DVC! There is one downfall to being a DVC member, you get this disease that we call "add-on-itis". Once you get your first batch of points, you want MORE! While others mentioned that they go to other destinations besides Disney, that's what you can use your Hilton & American Express credit card kickback points for! Just because you own DVC doesn't mean it's the only place you have to travel to, it's just a nice option for some well appointed accommodations. If you know you will be traveling there regularly in the future, you can lock in the price now, because you can bet the room rates will continue to go up over the next 40-50 years. It's a decision for each family to make for themselves, but for my family it was the right decision.

****************

So this woman writes back that she can get all the same "perks" in her off-property time share, like laundry, a kitchen and some other stuff.  I was just livid because I was trying to give this person asking about DVC a perspective of a happy owner and these other idiots are trying to tell me that views of fountains and pools from their timeshares are just as good as a MK Fireworks view or rocking in the rockers at SSR (I know there are many of you (us) who love both places).  I slept on my response, and didn't send a searing email back last night, but I just wanted to vent and thank you all for being so passionate about our DVC resorts.  In the last email, one of the non DVC posters suggested that I was a DVC Salesperson!      Maybe we all should be!  I tried to explain that we are all just passionate about our DVC, and I think that any of you would have responded just as vehemently as I did (if you had the leisure time online that I do) when these people suggested that their offsite timeshares were equivalent to our DVC resorts.  

The bottom line is that these people "don't get it" and as I pointed out in a later post, that is good.  If everyone loved the DVC resorts as much as we do then none of us would ever get in!  Thank god there are people who want to stay off site.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I think of all the owner's groups that I'm in this is the most passionate.  I can't wait to stay at the VWL, I've stayed at the lodge, but since we joined 3 years ago, I haven't gotten to the Villas...I have 4 days until I make my 11 mos reservations...for now it will be at SSR, but hopefully, I will become an owner at VWL before the 7 month mark and then also at 7 months I can make a reservation at BCV for the days we want to hit F&W!

I just love my DVC and all the flexibility it gives me!  I will be so happy to stay at the lodge in 11 mos!  Hopefully it will all work out the way I am planning!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*franandaj -* Yup - you either "get it" or you don't.  

Thanks for sharing your thoughts!  This is the place to do it because . . . . . we get it.


----------



## horselover

Franandaj - why did she bother to ask for opinions when she clearly didn't want them?         Sorry you wasted your time giving her a very detailed (& accurate) response.  Try to let it roll off your back.  Just think of it as one less person to be competing with for a room, but she clearly won't be buying DVC.

To all my groupie friends - I wish you all wonderful Thanksgiving & safe travels if you are hitting the roads or skies.  I am truly grateful for the comradery, support, & friendship of you all.   Groupies rock!


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> *Dinks*...great to see you back here!  And looking forward to meeting you next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm thinking that "Tink" sounds a little too much like "tinkle".   And Belle...well that would be a whole different Disney character.
> 
> My first thought would be to go with a great name for a dog about that size...Stitch!



Ha, I'd be afraid that the name Stitch could jinx the dog into acting like Stitch!   

And Stitch is a "he" while we need a female name, but I"ll mention it to DH anyway.

Any other ideas?


----------



## wildernessDad




----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> The reason this is applicable to the forum
> 
> I know this isn't about the VWL,



  Like we pay attention to that stuff!!!  We love all posts!



wildernessDad said:


> Just call me Spider Man because I am climbing the walls.



I like it.  Spidey!



Nicoal13 said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> Finally got my laptop back, but have been so busy packing for our upcoming move and trying to figure out how the holidays are going to be around our moving. Going to be hectic for sure!
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm jealous of all heading to the world soon and can't wait to hear all about it and see the pictures.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all!



Deep cleansing breath......remember the fish (fish line from movie Home for the Holidays, highly recommended!)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too!



Granny said:


> *Dinks*...great to see you back here!  And looking forward to meeting you next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm thinking that "Tink" sounds a little too much like "tinkle".   And Belle...well that would be a whole different Disney character.
> 
> My first thought would be to go with a great name for a dog about that size...Stitch!



Ah.  The name Belle for a pet.  We almost named our cat Loretta for Belle, until we found out that Belle was a very popular cat name.
So Mr Muush remembered Loretta from Coal Miner's Daughter, the line "Hells bells Loretta", so we named her Loretta!

I'll bet you are shaking your head and saying "there is 20 seconds of my life wasted reading that!"


----------



## Granny

franandaj said:


> The bottom line is that these people "don't get it" and as I pointed out in a later post, that is good.  If everyone loved the DVC resorts as much as we do then none of us would ever get in!  Thank god there are people who want to stay off site.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I think of all the owner's groups that I'm in this is the most passionate.  I can't wait to stay at the VWL, I've stayed at the lodge, but since we joined 3 years ago, I haven't gotten to the Villas...I have 4 days until I make my 11 mos reservations...for now it will be at SSR, but hopefully, I will become an owner at VWL before the 7 month mark and then also at 7 months I can make a reservation at BCV for the days we want to hit F&W!
> 
> I just love my DVC and all the flexibility it gives me!  I will be so happy to stay at the lodge in 11 mos!  Hopefully it will all work out the way I am planning!



*franandaj*...This seemed to be more of the "on-site vs off-site" debate than the usual DVC decision thread.  If people are happy staying off-site then DVC will never make sense to them.  Obviously, the "magic" that we find in Disney resorts isn't something that is important to them.  No big deal...different strokes, etc.  But I agree that your very detailed and lengthy response should have generated a lot more appreciation even if someone disagreed with the opinions.  

It does make one wonder why the question was even posed though.  

*Muush*...reading your posts is never a waste of time!


----------



## sleepydog25

Inkmahm said:


> Okay groupies, I need some ideas!
> 
> We had to put our dog down a month ago. She was 15 1/2 and had a good life, but we miss her. Our new puppy was just born on Saturday, 11/20! She is in Minneapolis now but will be coming back to WI in a few weeks. We should get her in early Feb, I think.
> 
> Anyway, she will be my husand's dog. He gets to name her and he wants it to be a Disney related name. First choice so far is Cinderella with calling her Cindy for short. She is a Schipperke, cream color. To me the schipperke looks a lot like an American Eskimo only a bit less hair and even a little smaller. This dog should only get to be 16 to 18 pounds when full grown.
> Tinkerbell is second choice so far but I'm not sure what the short version would be- Tink? Belle?
> 
> Anyone have dog name ideas you'd like to share with me?


Mulan.  She's brave, fearless, and it sounds slightly exotic.  Since the Schipperke is reminiscent of an American Eskimo, that exotic sense would seem to fit.  

10 days and counting. . .


----------



## Nicoal13

I like the name Tink. Or how about Wendy for the puppy?

Time to make some pies for tomorrow.


----------



## franandaj

horselover said:


> Franandaj - why did she bother to ask for opinions when she clearly didn't want them?



Actually the OP disappeared after she asked the question.  The people who I began having the "discussion" with were people who had already chosen not to buy DVC.  Yes it did turn into one of those offsite/onsite discussion. The OP was curious about DVC and a bunch of non owners chimed in on how it wasn't worth it, she didn't ask "Do you like your offsite timeshare better than a DVC resort", the question was, "Is DVC worth it?"

I would think that people who had never purchased DVC really couldn't answer that.

It doesn't bother me that much but it was just annoying.  Of all the owners groups, I think this is the most passionate one, followed closely by VGC & SSR, but not necessarily in that order...not on the BLT group, so I can't say about them, but I'm guessing they really like their resort too!

Well, Happy T-Day to everyone out there!


----------



## Happydinks

Inkmahm said:


> Okay groupies, I need some ideas!
> 
> We had to put our dog down a month ago.  She was 15 1/2 and had a good life, but we miss her.
> Anyone have dog name ideas you'd like to share with me?



Okay - here you go - you can truly find ANYTHING on the internet:
http://pets.htmlplanet.com/categ/girl-disney.html

There are names here of female characters that I never knew existed!  It's a fun list! My favs from the list were Kiara and Jasmine!  Happy puppy naming!


----------



## Granny

DVCMike has a thread going on the DVC Operations board about annual dues.  For VWL, it looks like this is the news:

_*VWL 

$3.7207 Operating Budget
$0.6767 Capital Reserves
$0.9456 Estimated Taxes
=======
$5.3430 Annual Dues for VWL
This is 2.8% higher than 2010.
Since inception, the compound annual growth rate is 3.9%. *_


I want to say that last year was about $5.20 per point, right?  VWL continues to be the second highest dues per point on-site DVC resort.  And one of the highest year-over-year historical increase percentages.  Of course, we own at the highest one too (BWV). 

For 2011, here are the dues:

*BWV = $5.4552 Annual Dues
This assesment is 1.8% higher than it was in 2010. Since inception, the compound annual growth rate is 2.6%*.VGC

*VGC =  $4.0701 Annual Dues 
The 2010 dues were $3.94 ($3.9388)
This assesment is 3.3% higher than it was in 2010. Since inception, the compound annual growth rate is 3.2%*.

*AKV =  $5.0143 Annual Dues
The 2010 dues were $4.95 ($4.9496)
The assessment is 1.3% higher than it was in 2010. Since inception, the compound annual growth rate is 2.1%*

*HHI = $5.6758 Annual Dues 
The 2010 dues were $5.57 ($5.5675).
The assessment is 1.9% higher than it was in 2010. Since inception, the compound annual growth rate is 5.1%*

*BCV = $5.2751 Annual Dues
This assessment is 2.4% higher than it was in 2010. Since inception, the compound annual growth rate is 3.8%. *

*OKW = $4.9825 Annual Dues
This assessment is 2.2% higher than it was in 2010. Since inception, the compound annual growth rate is 3.9%. *

*SSR = $4.5123 Annual Dues*
*
Aulani = $4.3071 Annual Dues

VB UnSubsidized = $6.7760 Annual Dues This assessment is 2.5% higher than it was in 2010. Since inception, the compound annual growth rate is 6.0%. 


VB Subsidized = $5.3142 Annual Dues
This assessment is 2.6% higher than it was in 2010. Since inception, the compound annual growth rate is 4.1%.*

I don't much like this time of year for the mail!


----------



## twinklebug

Inkmahm said:


> Anyway, she will be my husand's dog.  He gets to name her and he wants it to be a Disney related name.  First choice so far is Cinderella with calling her Cindy for short.    She is a Schipperke, cream color.  To me the schipperke looks a lot like an American Eskimo only a bit less hair and even a little smaller.  This dog should only get to be 16 to 18 pounds when full grown.
> Tinkerbell is second choice so far but I'm not sure what the short version would be- Tink?  Belle?
> 
> Anyone have dog name ideas you'd like to share with me?



What about Lilo, Jasmine, or Tia  (from princess frog, THey have Mama Odie too, but that name sounds familiar for a canine, hehe)

Or in the Disney fairy name realm you have: 

Bess,
Beck,
Rani,
Lily,
Vidia,
Prilla,
Fira,
Iridessa,
Luna,
Violet,
Fawn,
Silvermist,
Iris,
Rosetta,

(I found this list elsewhere)
I like *Lilly*, with 2 L's


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> Okay groupies, I need some ideas!
> 
> We had to put our dog down a month ago.  She was 15 1/2 and had a good life, but we miss her.  Our new puppy was just born on Saturday, 11/20!  She is in Minneapolis now but will be coming back to WI in a few weeks.  We should get her in early Feb, I think.
> 
> Anyway, she will be my husand's dog.  He gets to name her and he wants it to be a Disney related name.  First choice so far is Cinderella with calling her Cindy for short.    She is a Schipperke, cream color.  To me the schipperke looks a lot like an American Eskimo only a bit less hair and even a little smaller.  This dog should only get to be 16 to 18 pounds when full grown.
> Tinkerbell is second choice so far but I'm not sure what the short version would be- Tink?  Belle?
> 
> Anyone have dog name ideas you'd like to share with me?




I must admit to a fondness for Cinderella/Cindy myself.  My first dog's name was Cindy!    Otherwise the first other name I thought of was Jasmine - Jazz for short.  I could see that name fitting a Schipperke.  Minnie's an oldy but a goody too.  Or she could be Minnie Mouse - Mouse for short.  _I'd _like that one but I also named a horse Hank and might someday name a dog "Dog". lol

Last night I was visiting my cousin who foster's Japanese Chin's and for the first time ever she had a puppy.  Oooohh was he cute!!  Just love the little puppy walk and puppy breath.  Boy he had a good set of teeth on him and all he wanted to chew was my finger.


----------



## wildernessDad

Our cat's name is Esmeralda.


----------



## eliza61

franandaj said:


> There are some perks of being a DVC member, but that is not a reason to buy into DVC. The only reason you should really consider purchasing is that you will have 40-50 years of quality vacation accommodations. The rooms at the resorts are beautiful. While there is some wear and tear, the rooms are renovated periodically and appliances are upgraded. They are currently in the process of replacing all televisions in the older resorts with Flat screen TVs like the newer resorts already have. You do get a nice discount off of the purchase of an annual pass as a perk, and there are also some restaurant discounts available.
> 
> Whether to buy your points resale or direct from Disney is a decision you would have to weigh out for yourself. Buying from Disney you can use your Disney Rewards Visa to purchase the points and you get Disney Dollars for the contract. You can also buy older contracts through Disney, they have a limited number available, although they do not like to advertise this fact. The points also appear in your account immediately when you buy direct and you can begin to make reservations as soon as you have your membership card and number.
> 
> 
> If you can't tell, I'm TOTALLY smitten with DVC! There is one downfall to being a DVC member, you get this disease that we call "add-on-itis". Once you get your first batch of points, you want MORE! While others mentioned that they go to other destinations besides Disney, that's what you can use your Hilton & American Express credit card kickback points for! Just because you own DVC doesn't mean it's the only place you have to travel to, it's just a nice option for some well appointed accommodations. If you know you will be traveling there regularly in the future, you can lock in the price now, because you can bet the room rates will continue to go up over the next 40-50 years. It's a decision for each family to make for themselves, but for my family it was the right decision.
> 
> The bottom line is that these people "don't get it" and as I pointed out in a later post, that is good.  If everyone loved the DVC resorts as much as we do then none of us would ever get in!  Thank god there are people who want to stay off site.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I think of all the owner's groups that I'm in this is the most passionate.  I can't wait to stay at the VWL, I've stayed at the lodge, but since we joined 3 years ago, I haven't gotten to the Villas...I have 4 days until I make my 11 mos reservations...for now it will be at SSR, but hopefully, I will become an owner at VWL before the 7 month mark and then also at 7 months I can make a reservation at BCV for the days we want to hit F&W!
> 
> I just love my DVC and all the flexibility it gives me!  I will be so happy to stay at the lodge in 11 mos!  Hopefully it will all work out the way I am planning!




One of the reasons "worth" questions (Is XXX worth the money) are so very hard for me is that much of the reason why I love wilderness lodge and by extension wdw doesn't have any thing to do with money at all.  There are so many "intangibles" at disney that make my ownership a joy that have nothing to do with how much money I save.

Time shares in generally require a bit of devotion to the place you buy at because you can always, always find a cheaper price.

My standard answers to "worth" questions is to think about the things that are extremely important to you and then go from there.

Hang out here with us fran, we'll keep you company.


----------



## Muushka

Our cat, Lucy, just walked across my keyboard.  I was logged onto Amazon.  Mr Muush asked "What did we just buy?"


----------



## stopher1

I'm a wee bit early, but not sure I'll be on here tomorrow... soooo


Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Thanksgiving!!*







Always thankful for the Groupies!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I must admit to a fondness for Cinderella/Cindy myself.  My first dog's name was Cindy!    Otherwise the first other name I thought of was Jasmine - Jazz for short.  I could see that name fitting a Schipperke.  Minnie's an oldy but a goody too.  Or she could be Minnie Mouse - Mouse for short.  _I'd _like that one but I also named a horse Hank and might someday name a dog "Dog". lol
> 
> Last night I was visiting my cousin who foster's Japanese Chin's and for the first time ever she had a puppy.  Oooohh was he cute!!  Just love the little puppy walk and puppy breath.  Boy he had a good set of teeth on him and all he wanted to chew was my finger.



Just went through all the name suggestions with DH.  Our neighbor's dog's name is Isabella so he wants to stay away from any name that sounds similar so that the neighbor doesn't confuse our dog when he is out there screaming for his to come back to the house.    That dog never does listen to him.

DH still loves Cinderella/Cindy the best with Tinker Bell in second place.  But he DID like the Minnie Mouse idea only changed it to Minnie Mouser.    Schipperkes were bred to catch rodents on ships so I guess that would fit.    One of our American Eskimos that my parents had was nicknamed "mouse" by my dad many years ago.  I'd forgotten that until I read the Minnie Mouse suggestion.  

I think I'd be happy with either Cinderella/Cindy or Minnie Mouser.  We're going to meet the breeder on Saturday to see one of the full size cream color dogs so we can get a better idea of size, etc.  I think they are going to be smaller than I expect but we'll see.  Maybe "mouse" will be a perfect name after all!

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone.  I'll let you know when DH decides although I'd put money on it being Cindy.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## cheer4bison

Wishing all my friends a warm, wonderful Thanksgiving today! Believe it or not, it is snowing in Pennsylvania this morning.  (So glad we did the drive from New Jersey yesterday!)

Just wanted you all to know that you are the best cyber-pals ever!  Groupies rock! 

Jill


----------



## threebeesatdisney

First, HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone!
Second, last summer we stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  About 3 nights a week they had "movies by the pool" night over at Kidani Village.  They set up a huge blow up screen and you could sit in the pool and watch the movie.  Do they have that at the Hidden Springs Pool in the Villas area in the summer?


----------



## Granny

threebeesatdisney said:


> First, HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone!
> Second, last summer we stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  About 3 nights a week they had "movies by the pool" night over at Kidani Village.  They set up a huge blow up screen and you could sit in the pool and watch the movie.  Do they have that at the Hidden Springs Pool in the Villas area in the summer?



Happy Thanksgiving back at you, and welcome to the thread.

I've never seen any movies set up by the pool at VWL.   It's a pretty small area to try something like that.  More likely they would have something down on the beach similar to how Beach Club does it.  But I'm not aware of any movies shown outside at WL/VWL.  I'm sure some other Groupies will chime in to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Happy Thanksgiving back at you, and welcome to the thread.
> 
> I've never seen any movies set up by the pool at VWL.   It's a pretty small area to try something like that.  More likely they would have something down on the beach similar to how Beach Club does it.  But I'm not aware of any movies shown outside at WL/VWL.  I'm sure some other Groupies will chime in to correct me if I'm wrong.



I have never seen them either, but then again we haven't stayed there since 1/08 

And welcome to the Groupies thread threebeesatdisney. 








*Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!*


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Thanksgiving, groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Thanksgiving!!!




Inkmahm said:


> I think I'd be happy with either Cinderella/Cindy or Minnie Mouser.  We're going to meet the breeder on Saturday to see one of the full size cream color dogs so we can get a better idea of size, etc.  I think they are going to be smaller than I expect but we'll see.  Maybe "mouse" will be a perfect name after all!
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone.  I'll let you know when DH decides although I'd put money on it being Cindy.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!



Mouser is cute!!  Looking forward to see some pictures of the new family member!!  



threebeesatdisney said:


> First, HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone!
> Second, last summer we stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  About 3 nights a week they had "movies by the pool" night over at Kidani Village.  They set up a huge blow up screen and you could sit in the pool and watch the movie.  Do they have that at the Hidden Springs Pool in the Villas area in the summer?



They do them down on the beach - back by the bike barn.  No blow up screens for WL/VWL either  - it seemed to be permanent or at least semi permanent.


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Mouser is cute!!  Looking forward to see some pictures of the new family member!!



I've never posted a picture but I'll try.  She is the darkest one on the left.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here is mom and all the siblings:


----------



## wildernessDad

I think that mom needs some blue eye reduction.


----------



## Muushka

From page 1  Bolded is questions!

Meet at VWL Carolwood Pacific Room

Monday, Dec 6th at 1 PM 



*
Mon, Dec 6*

Jimmytammy and family  Whole fam is playing the guessing game!
Muushka and Mr Muush    Whole fam is playing the guessing game!
DiznyDI and DiznyDad      All set!
wildernessDad and family  All set!
HappyDinks                      Whole fam is playing the guessing game!
Tea Pot and Mr Tea Pot       Whole fam is playing the guessing game!

AND.......wait for it..........wait for it.................

Stopher1!!!!  (I had my coffee and edited our list!!!)  All set!

*Hopefuls*

AnnieT (She is a great gal, hope she comes to this one too!)  *Just you?*
sleepydog25                     *Just you?*
*
Extra Special Guests:*
Ranger Stan and Sweetie!! got all info!

If you are attending either meet and don't see your name, just PM me.  Not enough coffee.......must have more caffeine.....


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm...what cute puppies and they are so tiny!


----------



## twokats

*Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!*

Hope everyone enjoyed their turkey and all the fixins'.  We had a great dinner, Mom is here with us and we are expecting our first freeze tonight after being in the 80's yesterday.  The front came through this morning about 6.  

Cute puppies.  I want something, just don't know which breed I want to go with.  I am leaning towards Maltese, Yorkie or Papillon.  Oh well, someday! 

Mom had a small procedure done yesterday which her surgeon was very pleased with the outcome.  He figures she will finally heal now and should be ready by the time of the cruise.  We are trying a pill form of chemo which so far is not giving her any side effects like the IV ones do.  She was in such great spirits yesterday as we left the hospital.  We are so ready for the cruise.  New clothes are bought and we got our cruise packets in the mail a few days ago.  Palo and excursion reservations are made all we have to do is finish packing!!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> From page 1  Bolded is questions!
> 
> Meet at VWL Carolwood Pacific Room
> 
> Monday, Dec 6th at 1 PM
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Mon, Dec 6*
> 
> Jimmytammy and family  Whole fam is playing the guessing game!
> Muushka and Mr Muush    Whole fam is playing the guessing game!
> DiznyDI and DiznyDad      *Just you 2?*
> wildernessDad and family  *Just you?*
> HappyDinks                      Whole fam is playing the guessing game!
> Tea Pot and Mr Tea Pot       Whole fam is playing the guessing game!
> 
> AND.......wait for it..........wait for it.................
> 
> Stopher1!!!!  (I had my coffee and edited our list!!!)  *Just you, right?*
> 
> *Hopefuls*
> 
> AnnieT (She is a great gal, hope she comes to this one too!)  *Just you?*
> sleepydog25                     *Just you?*
> *
> Extra Special Guests:*
> Ranger Stan and Sweetie!! got all info!
> 
> If you are attending either meet and don't see your name, just PM me.  Not enough coffee.......must have more caffeine.....



Yes Barb, just me.

I leave in the am for California and the Grand.    of course now the forecast has changed to include snow overnight and through the morning.  Whatever.  Will be the first of the season if it holds true.


----------



## wildernessDad

It should be me and wife and son, but they may be in Roaring Fork having lunch. But I hope it will be the three of us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Very cute puppies Inkmahm!!  I'm sure it won't be possible to hold 3 in one hand for very long!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Very cute puppies Inkmahm!!  I'm sure it won't be possible to hold 3 in one hand for very long!



Aren't they just adorable?  DH has decided on the name- it will definitely be Cinderella with Cindy for short.  We're looking forward to the new family member but she won't be here until the end of January when we get home from our trip to Disneyland.


----------



## franandaj

twokats said:


> Palo and excursion reservations are made all we have to do is finish packing!!



So you can do these in advance now? How cool.  I remember in 2000 or 2001 that I had to run from the Palo reservations to the spa reservations once we got on the ship, I don't even remember if we did excursions, just remember the parasailing was so cool!


----------



## jimmytammy

I am days behind on our groupies, but was reading your post about pros and cons of ownership.  It reminds me of Clark Howard and his downtalk of Timeshares.  I agree to the tendency of not owning one, based on my little exp. with them, friends who own and never get full use of, or being held to just certain weeks, etc.

Then as Clark starts up his rant about timeshares, how crummy they are, I agree, but always throw in, dont include DVC in this talk, cause its a whole nother animal that deserves a page in timeshares all its own.  That is on the positive page of the book, all by itself


----------



## jimmytammy

Been busy, so not been here much, sorry.  Welcome to the newbies, glad yall are here!

Just a reminder...

DEC. 3 MEET CAROLWOOD PACIFIC ROOM 1PM

So far in attendance we have...

HelenK
Granny and Mrs. Granny
DiznyDad and DiznyDi
HappyDinks and Mr. HappyDinks
Ranger Stan and Sweetie
AnnieT and Mr. AnnieT

And hoping for Inkmahm and family to make it as well

I have all your info for icebreaker and will be inputting today.

We will have nametags and a sharpie to help.

Most of all, looking forward to seeing some familiar faces, and seeing seeing some new ones.  Its like finally meeting that long lost cousin that you had heard about, corresponded with, but face to face will finally happen!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I am days behind on our groupies, but was reading your post about pros and cons of ownership.  It reminds me of Clark Howard and his downtalk of Timeshares.  I agree to the tendency of not owning one, based on my little exp. with them, friends who own and never get full use of, or being held to just certain weeks, etc.
> 
> Then as Clark starts up his rant about timeshares, how crummy they are, I agree, but always throw in, dont include DVC in this talk, cause its a whole nother animal that deserves a page in timeshares all its own.  That is on the positive page of the book, all by itself



We are huge Clark Howard fans!



twokats said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!*
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed their turkey and all the fixins'.  We had a great dinner, Mom is here with us and we are expecting our first freeze tonight after being in the 80's yesterday.  The front came through this morning about 6.
> 
> Cute puppies.  I want something, just don't know which breed I want to go with.  I am leaning towards Maltese, Yorkie or Papillon.  Oh well, someday!
> 
> Mom had a small procedure done yesterday which her surgeon was very pleased with the outcome.  He figures she will finally heal now and should be ready by the time of the cruise.  We are trying a pill form of chemo which so far is not giving her any side effects like the IV ones do.  She was in such great spirits yesterday as we left the hospital.  We are so ready for the cruise.  New clothes are bought and we got our cruise packets in the mail a few days ago.  Palo and excursion reservations are made all we have to do is finish packing!!



Oh yay for looking forward to cruising!  
And a really big yay for chemo without side effects!!!! 


Well I just got home from my big Black Friday shopping.  My friend and I are usually out until about 3 in the afternoon (get up at 4 AM!) but this year I think the sales were pretty lame.  Well, except for Band Hero for $75 for me!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka it will be just DDad and I. DD and DSIL will be the ones going commando through the parks.  

Cute pups Inkmahm!  I'm not familiar with this particular breed and will anxiously await pictures as your 4 footed family member grows.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Muushka it will be just DDad and I. DD and DSIL will be the ones going commando through the parks.
> 
> Cute pups Inkmahm!  I'm not familiar with this particular breed and will anxiously await pictures as your 4 footed family member grows.





wildernessDad said:


> It should be me and wife and son, but they may be in Roaring Fork having lunch. But I hope it will be the three of us.





stopher1 said:


> Yes Barb, just me.
> 
> I leave in the am for California and the Grand.    of course now the forecast has changed to include snow overnight and through the morning.  Whatever.  Will be the first of the season if it holds true.



Thanks all, I will *unbold *you!

Have a great time in CA Stopher!


----------



## wildernessDad




----------



## wildernessDad

Well, online check in when without a hitch.  I will request when we show up that my son not be given charging privileges.


----------



## Muushka

Ha!  That is what Mr Muush does to me!!  I always seem to lose my room key.  Just kidding.  Mostly.

Hey!  1 week from now we will be crusing down I4 to our happy place!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Well folks, its _finally_here.  Leaving at 5am tomorrow.  We will be staying at All Star Sports tomorrow night, then off to the Lodge on Sun.  Probably wont have internet til Sun, going to MVMCP that night, so hoping to check in with you folks between.  I will do my best to trip report, though I feel a bit broken record like.  See yall soon!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Safe travels JT and family.  We'll see you in a few days!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Well folks, its _finally_here.  Leaving at 5am tomorrow.  We will be staying at All Star Sports tomorrow night, then off to the Lodge on Sun.  Probably wont have internet til Sun, going to MVMCP that night, so hoping to check in with you folks between.  I will do my best to trip report, though I feel a bit broken record like.  See yall soon!!



Go Jimmy!  Have a fun trip down and we will see you next week!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Well folks, its _finally_here.  Leaving at 5am tomorrow.  We will be staying at All Star Sports tomorrow night, then off to the Lodge on Sun.  Probably wont have internet til Sun, going to MVMCP that night, so hoping to check in with you folks between.  I will do my best to trip report, though I feel a bit broken record like.  See yall soon!!



Have a great time!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Well folks, its _finally_here.  Leaving at 5am tomorrow.



Godspeed, Jimmy.  See you soon!


----------



## franandaj

jimmytammy said:


> Well folks, its _finally_here.  Leaving at 5am tomorrow.  We will be staying at All Star Sports tomorrow night, then off to the Lodge on Sun.  Probably wont have internet til Sun, going to MVMCP that night, so hoping to check in with you folks between.  I will do my best to trip report, though I feel a bit broken record like.  See yall soon!!



So envious!  Have a great time!

Hey I just realized today is my day to call MS for my next Florida trip, we'll start with SSR and in 4 months try to get into the lodge!  Unless I'm able to become an owner before then!


----------



## twokats

franandaj said:


> So you can do these in advance now? How cool.  I remember in 2000 or 2001 that I had to run from the Palo reservations to the spa reservations once we got on the ship, I don't even remember if we did excursions, just remember the parasailing was so cool!



Yes, depending on your status as a Castaway Club member or if you have never cruised is the amount of days before your trip you can book into the various activities and such.



jimmytammy said:


> Most of all, looking forward to seeing some familiar faces, and seeing seeing some new ones.  Its like finally meeting that long lost cousin that you had heard about, corresponded with, but face to face will finally happen!!



I so wish Kati and I were joining y'all this year, I will be thinking of you as we go about our humdrum activities.



Muushka said:


> Oh yay for looking forward to cruising!
> And a really big yay for chemo without side effects!!!!
> 
> 
> Well I just got home from my big Black Friday shopping.  My friend and I are usually out until about 3 in the afternoon (get up at 4 AM!) but this year I think the sales were pretty lame.  Well, except for Band Hero for $75 for me!!!



She has just had a great outlook the last few days.  Amazing how different she is from just a couple of months ago.  Hope it continues for a long time.  

I agree with the Black Friday.  I usually spend a huge amount of money at Staples getting my programs and such for the new year.  I didn't get hardly anything this year.  But I did get a bit from Bath and Body. . . I love that place especially when they have buy 3 get 3 free!!!


----------



## wildernessDad




----------



## Inkmahm

We met the breeder at Petco yesterday so we could see her champion Schipperke in the same color as our puppy Cindy.  The dog is beautiful!  Now I can't wait for January 15 when Cindy will be 8 weeks old and able to come home with us.  The first picture is of the breeder and Dru, her 2 1/2 year old cream Schipperke.  The second is of my husband to show the size of the dog (small!) and the big smile on his face after seeing what Cindy will look like!  Cindy will actually be even a little smaller than Dru (who is 17 lbs) as her mom is only 11 lbs.


----------



## wildernessDad

What a neat little dog!  Makes me want a dog after all of these years with cats!


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm - what a cute dog!


----------



## blossomz

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.  I was out of town in Philly. Saw Jersey Boys...great show!  

Wish I was heading down to the lodge...but alas...February will soon be here!

Inkmahm love the puppy!

Still have one more day to relax before heading back to my busy classroom!


----------



## Dizny Dad

If only I could share a visual . . . .

At 5:30 AM this morning, Dizny Di peaked out from the warm down comforter, only eyes showing, and whispered, "only three more sleeps"!  So cute! 

And I was off to the office; thinking it was really only two more "get your butt out of bed" mornings until I can sleep in 'till 6:30 at The Lodge (hot tub will be calling!).


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> If only I could share a visual . . . .
> 
> At 5:30 AM this morning, Dizny Di peaked out from the warm down comforter, only eyes showing, and whispered, "only three more sleeps"! So cute!
> 
> And I was off to the office; thinking it was really only two more "get your butt out of bed" mornings until I can sleep in 'till 6:30 at The Lodge (hot tub will be calling!).


Keep a couple of open spots at the hot tub. . .four more wake-ups before we hit the Lodge.


----------



## tea pot

6 pages behind  time to read back 

Hope all the groupies and their families had a Wonderful Thanksgiving 

For me I am really grateful to have found you guys

Countdown with 5 more smiling Santa's 
Groupie meet one week from today!


----------



## KyleRayner

I just acquired a VWL contract through the Timeshare Store! I'm thinking of making a reservation for a 2BR and wanted to know if there were any requests I should make. I know there aren't View options but I heard some people say that you should request near the elevators or near the WL side because the hallways are very long and you don't want to be at the opposite end of the hallway.

Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> 6 pages behind  time to read back
> 
> Hope all the groupies and their families had a Wonderful Thanksgiving
> 
> For me I am really grateful to have found you guys
> 
> Countdown with 5 more smiling Santa's
> Groupie meet one week from today!



Yay!  One week from today!!!



KyleRayner said:


> I just acquired a VWL contract through the Timeshare Store! I'm thinking of making a reservation for a 2BR and wanted to know if there were any requests I should make. I know there aren't View options but I heard some people say that you should request near the elevators or near the WL side because the hallways are very long and you don't want to be at the opposite end of the hallway.
> 
> Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!



*Well, a great big Andy's Room welcome for ......oops, sorry A great big Groupie welcome for KyleRayner!

I don't get into too much of the room recommendations because what is great for one may not be so great for another.  

But, grab yourself a rocking chair and make yourself comfy.  We LOVE new groupies.
Oh, and grab yourself a VWL Moosie, he will look GREAT on you!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!!

We are at the Lodge, got here around 10:30am yesterday.  Room wasnt ready as Tammy put in request for top floor.  So we got van unpacked into storage, went grocery shopping and got voice mail that room was ready while shopping.  Crazy thing is we got exact same 1 bdr. we got last Dec.!  Room 5523 near elevators, facing lake.  Lodge and room are in great shape as always.  

We had to get APs yesterday, then ate at LTT for late lunch, hung out with friends from back home for MVMCP and closed it down at 12!!  Too old for that anymore, basically 12 hr day in MK.  Breakfast ate at 11am, but hey, we are on vacation, right?

Heading to HS later, eat at Mama Melroses at 4:30 and hope to get up with our friends.  Saw AnnieT yesterday for those who remember her from several years ago on the DIS.  I think she spends some time on the CM forums these days as she is a DVC assoc. saleslady now.  Anybody wanna take the tour, go see Annie!!  She was working at a kiosk in Frontierland and it was so funny, people coming up asking if this was a ride!  Yes it is, in a van, that will whisk you away to far off places

Looking forward to seeing everyone soon at the meets!!  And for those of you who cant be here, you are here with us in Spirit, groupie style


----------



## jimmytammy

KyleRayner said:


> I just acquired a VWL contract through the Timeshare Store! I'm thinking of making a reservation for a 2BR and wanted to know if there were any requests I should make. I know there aren't View options but I heard some people say that you should request near the elevators or near the WL side because the hallways are very long and you don't want to be at the opposite end of the hallway.
> 
> Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!



Hey and welcome home!!

We like near the elevators, higher floors.  View is sorta a wash as most are blocked by trees.  You can peek through trees and see lake if on that side, but I wouldnt be overly concerned about that.  The serenity of the lodge is what draws us, and the views tend to not matter.  if you have small ones, a high floor on the lake may give you a view of EWP that happens around 9:30pm, but again, no biggie.

So IMO, ask for high floor, or near elevators, in that order.  Not many rooms, so probability is better for high room.  Good luck, and most of all, enjoy!!


----------



## stopher1

Hi Groupies!  

I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving.  I have been busy out here in So Cal.  It's not our beloved Lodge, but here is our sister lodge's Christmas tree...







I got to spend time with my FIL Friday & Saturday, and that was wonderful.  He's doing very well, considering his circumstance.  I also got to reconnect with old friends from cast member days at Disneyland.  That was great.  And I have been staying at VGC.  I check out today, but that's okay - because I'll be back here in less than 4 weeks!!  I can't wait to be in WDW just next weekend too!

I've got to get ready to head out and change over to the business portion of this trip now, but I'll try and post a few pics later in the week as well.  I'm looking forward to our meet!


----------



## Granny

Christopher...wow, thanks for the picture!  Looks somewhat familiar somehow.  

and WELCOME Kyle.  VWL is the smallest on-site DVC resort so if someone told you there are l...o...n...g hallways, it just ain't so!  The end of the farthest hallway would be considered "close to the elevators" at BWV and AKV.  Enjoy your planning.


----------



## stopher1

Kind of funny how that works, isn't it Granny?


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home JT!! Have fun!!

Love the pictures, Stopher.  That looks like one great place to stay.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, I agree, the hallways arent that long.  BWV, now those are LONG
Stopher, love the pic!  And I agree with Granny, it looks hauntingly familar

We are headed to Keys to the Kingdom tour early tomorrow, so wont be checking in til late or maybe Wed. Kids are old enough now, which is sad cause it means our trips with them may be getting closer to the end.  But we are all looking forward to seeing the utilidors and behind scenes.  This is a first plus DS and I failed to get our hair cut before leaving home, so we have appts. at Harmony Barber Shop after the tour. Eating at Ohana tomorrow night.  Busy day ahead!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . . DS and I failed to get our hair cut before leaving home, so we have appts. at Harmony Barber Shop . . . .



Don't forget the "sprinkles"!  

See you all soon!


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome home, Kyle!  I will echo what others have said--the hallways at VWL aren't particularly long, so I wouldn't worry about that non-issue.  In fact, I've always found it humorous that people think nothing of walking a couple of miles or more around a park but then complain about a short walk down an air-conditioned hallway.    The predominant view from rooms at VWL are of trees, though there are some peek-a-boo glimpses of the lake and the pool area from some of them.  Regardless, I'm sure you'll enjoy the relative tranquility of the Lodge after fun-filled, but crowded, days in the parks. 

VWL, here we come. . .three wake-ups and we'll be rolling in. . .


----------



## wildernessDad




----------



## eliza61

You ever have one of those days where in reality you know you have nothing to whine about but it's an annoying day regardless. 

I'm at lunch and so far this morning.


I dropped a 75 lb sack of flour down a flight of steps.
I tried my hand at "pan au chocolat" and it turned out more like "Pain in chocolate"
Yesterday at work, my coworker decided to tell a boss to go "F&^% himself" in my office so now I've got hours of incident meetings to go to.  
It's raining.

I know whining is really unattractive....

So any way, who's got a favorite park and what about it makes it your favorite?

My favorite wdw place continues to be Main street USA.  It's funny because technically there isn't an "attraction" there but I love the nostalgia of it.  I love the music piped in, the big silve Mickey ballons in a great big bunch, the cm's in their white and red outfits.  I love how you can walk through the stores and they connect.


----------



## wildernessDad

My favorite park is the Magic Kingdom, as it is pretty much what Walt wanted.  I know what you mean about Main Street.  It's a great way to enter the park.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ahhhh, Main St. USA - don't you just love smelling the cookies baking? . . . . . . even though we all know what we are smelling isn't cookies baking!


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome home, Kyle!  I will echo what others have said--the hallways at VWL aren't particularly long, so I wouldn't worry about that non-issue.  In fact, I've always found it humorous that people think nothing of walking a couple of miles or more around a park but then complain about a short walk down an air-conditioned hallway.    The predominant view from rooms at VWL are of trees, though there are some peek-a-boo glimpses of the lake and the pool area from some of them.  Regardless, I'm sure you'll enjoy the relative tranquility of the Lodge after fun-filled, but crowded, days in the parks.



I have to agree.  In '09 I was at the end of the hall and it was not a bad walk at all.  Less than what Kati and I had to walk last Dec at AKV and we were only halfway down a hall there!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> So any way, who's got a favorite park and what about it makes it your favorite?



Eliza...hope your day has gotten much better.

My favorite park is probably Magic Kingdom though we tend to spend more time at HS.  I'd say that what makes it my favorite is the nostalgic part as mentioned before...it's Walt's baby! 

I like how the theming changes as you change lands in the park.  The main street music turns to African drums as you enter Adventureland.  And those kinds of touches are throughout the park.

Aside from that, my favorite "park" is when I park my rear end on a rocking chair at WL/VWL.  Guess that doesn't count!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza

My fav park is MK, and as others say, it was Walts baby, and he is everywhere there.

We just got back from the Keys to the Kingdom tour and it was great!  Behind the scenes was outstanding, but most of all was the inclusion of Walt and Roy, the folks around them, and the little side stories along the way.  Seeing rides from a different perspective.  For all of us, we agree, the magic wasnt lost, it was just enhanced!

Hitting Ohana in a while, Casey and I are going to wash off the hair(what little bit is left) from our Harmony BBshop cuts.  Barber asked if I wanted any sprinkles, and I asked if they had any that would make the gray look like my previous black.  She told me Fantasyland was just up the street beyond the Castle  I did get a good cut and a Mickey sticker from it though, and a few laughs, from me and the other nervous customers.  So all in all its been a good day so far.

Going to Chefs De France tomorrow, 1st time for that(any recommendations on what to eat would be greatly appreciated) then off to AK.

Havent taken many pics yet other than a few of DS making a car at RideMakerz, a few of the Keys tour(none backstage, a no no) and some of the new parade at MK.  So once I get a few more, will try to get them up for viewing.


----------



## twinklebug

Sorry you had a rotten day Eliza. Did the bag burst open? Could make a good Charlie Chaplin moment in your memories if it did. I'd love to pour a 75# bag of flour on a few coworkers I've had in the past. 

Add me to the Magic Kingdom lovers group. I think if there were any park I _had_ to be stuck sitting in one place in, MK's main street would keep me warm and happy inside. In fact on our last trip DD and I sat for an hour outside the town hall waiting for the crowds to clear out before hitting the boat dock. Great memories of just sitting enjoying the music, lights, smell of popcorn and just being with her.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey everybody!  Sorry I haven't been around for so long.  Not only have I been pretty busy but I must admit that the thought of going back and reading all the posts was overwhelming and it kept me away for too long.  Sure missed you all though and thought about you often.  I hope everyone is doing okay.  
I got something today that spurred me into getting back on here.  My DH just surprised DD and I with a trip!  We will be heading down to the World on the 8th.  We will first stay at POR (Dixie Landings of course!).  We will be there till the 11th then comes the best part!  VWL from the 11th till the 14th!!!!!!!!!!! 
So excited about seeing the Lodge at Christmas.  I am also really excited about getting to see Jodi Bensen do the Processional!!!!!!  Only thing that I am bummed about is that we will just miss the meets!  Sure would have loved to have been there so I could meet all of you!!! 
Again I did miss all of you and I am going to try to get back to getting on here at least once a week.  I just need to stop worrying about reading all the previous posts!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving.  I have been busy out here in So Cal.  It's not our beloved Lodge, but here is our sister lodge's Christmas tree...



Sounds like a very nice trip to the West Coast lodge Stopher!  Thanks for the picture of the tree - beautiful!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey everybody!  Sorry I haven't been around for so long.  Not only have I been pretty busy but I must admit that the thought of going back and reading all the posts was overwhelming and it kept me away for too long.  Sure missed you all though and thought about you often.  I hope everyone is doing okay.
> I got something today that spurred me into getting back on here.  My DH just surprised DD and I with a trip!  We will be heading down to the World on the 8th.  We will first stay at POR (Dixie Landings of course!).  We will be there till the 11th then comes the best part!  VWL from the 11th till the 14th!!!!!!!!!!!
> So excited about seeing the Lodge at Christmas.  I am also really excited about getting to see Jodi Bensen do the Processional!!!!!!  Only thing that I am bummed about is that we will just miss the meets!  Sure would have loved to have been there so I could meet all of you!!!
> Again I did miss all of you and I am going to try to get back to getting on here at least once a week.  I just need to stop worrying about reading all the previous posts!



Welcome back DLI!!!  How exciting - a last minute trip to WDW!!!!  What an awesome present!!  Maybe we'll run into each other.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza...hope your day ended on a better note!  Yes, MK is my fav too.  I think maybe that is why we like staying close to it.  I also love AK and the sister lodge works out well for that!


----------



## stopher1

My favorite park at WDW remains the Magic Kingdom.  It is the most like Walt's park...Disneyland.  I love many aspects of the other parks, don't get me wrong, but the MK is my favorite at WDW, but honestly it's my 2nd favorite of all.  If you haven't noticed I am a bit biased towards the one that Walt actually walked in, ate in, and yes even slept in.  There's just something about his concept that was somewhat replicated in Florida, and later Japan, France and Hong Kong.  Epcot is an amalgam of some of his ideas, but what ended up being built is so vastly different from what he wanted, and of course neither the Studios nor Animal Kingdom were anything he thought up, so while they are nice, they just aren't it for me.  

Having just left Disneyland from another visit, I will say that for those of you who have not had the privilege yet of making to the West Coast ... please, please, PLEASE do try to do so at some point.  Like pilgrimages for various religions and cultures... going to Disneyland is the ultimate pilgrimage for Disney park fans.  The original park is a lot more intimate, and lacks the grand scale of the MK... but you can truly FEEL Walt's touch at Disneyland. After 55 years, Disneyland is looking better than ever, wearing it's age quite well.  The imagineers did a great job capturing the essence for Florida - but when you compare the two - one was designed by a man for his daughters, the other was designed by committee.  There are definite differences.  Not that that is a bad thing.  The MK certainly fixed a number of issues that DL has (narrow walkways, CM's walking through lands that they don't "belong in" to get to their work location or backtage i.e. Pirates or Haunted Mansion maids or butlers walking through Main Street or Tomorrowland; etc, etc).  

I will say that I love the endless staircase scene in the Haunted Mansion in Florida that does not, nor cannot, exist in California (no room to add it).  I can't wait to ride it again next week.  They don't do the Nightmare before Christmas overlay there like the do in CA - so it will be wonderful to see the Mansion in all of its normal splendor.  That film is just so weird.  They do a great job with the overlay, but I love my Mansion as it was designed, not full of and covered with strange characters from a film I don't really like.  (Can you tell that it bothers me a bit?  That overlay lasts from Labor Day until after New Year's, so my favorite attraction is altered for more than a third of the year.  Ugh.)


----------



## franandaj

I'm going to have to agree with stopher.  And if it has to be a WDW park, mine is going to be Epcot, but the original park is still always my favorite.  It's amazing how they designed the place, even though the land restrictions were not there until it opened. Because it was the first ever park of it's kind Walt thought he purchased enough land to make it what he wanted.  How they have incorporated almost as many attractions into such a small space as they have at WDW is amazing. Main Street is still my favorite "attraction" as well, no matter where we go in the park, we always visit the Disneyana shop and usually the Jewelry shop, plus numerous others.  I was happy to see that they still have my Mickey Journey Pendant for sale, it's only $5,000   Perhaps if I win the lottery!

The most incredible thing is that Walt's apartment is right there on Main street.  He actually stayed there during park construction and even when the park was open.  It's hard for us younguns to conceive of the idea that Anaheim was "the sticks" back then, since most of us have known it having been built up.

But if we're talking WDW parks, I just love Epcot for the variety of countries, the restarants, the shops and the whole World Showcase.  Since I have the original park within 25 minutes of my home, the MK is not as much of a draw when in FL there are a few rides that are different and better at MK, but since most are available close by at my beloved DL, I'd rather go to the other parks when in FL.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> But if we're talking WDW parks, I just love Epcot for the variety of countries, the restarants, the shops and the whole World Showcase.  Since I have the original park within 25 minutes of my home, the MK is not as much of a draw when in FL there are a few rides that are different and better at MK, but since most are available close by at my beloved DL, I'd rather go to the other parks when in FL.



I know when I was living in CA and going to FL, like you, the MK was not necessarily as much of a draw, and I do love World Showcase.  But now that I live somewhat in the middle, and don't get to either as often as I'd love, the MK is definitely a big draw.  

Tonight I skipped out on my after meetings group dinner and the "forced fun" activity - I went to Disneyland.  I got there about 2 hours before closing, had some dinner and then got an ice cream sundae.  I sat on a patio at the end of Main Street, which like many of you is one of my favorite parts of both DL and the MK.  Then I enjoyed the Enchanted Tki Room, and headed over to DCA to enjoy *World of Color*.  (What a wonderful show that is).  I just love being there on Main Street people watching.  


My favorite land in DL though is New Orleans Square, and my favorite land in the MK is Liberty Square.  Both are just so rich with theming - since it's really the rich details that I love.

Hands down my absolute favorite resort at WDW is the Lodge...followed by AKV.  At DL it's VGC.  Notice any trend there wildernessDad?  I know you do.    I had such a nice time after WOC sitting in the lobby at the Grand just listening to the pianist play.  I could sit there for so long.  It's heavenly really.  And I can't wait to be sitting in the lobby of the Lodge in just a few days!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks, Stopher, for the amazing photo of the Christmas tree VGC.   So beautiful!  Hope to see it for myself some day.

Congrats, DLI, on a wonderful surprise.  You must be so excited to be heading to the Lodge at Christmas.  

I'm disappointed that I will be missing BOTH groupie meets this December.  I'll be missing them by just a hair!  I fly in on December 10th for the Moms Panel Training Session and then fly back home on the 14th.  Rumor has it that we are staying at the Yacht Club, but I have seen no concrete evidence to support that claim.  Much about this trip is being kept a secret so that we can enjoy many surprises after we arrive.  Although I usually have my Disney trips well planned out long before the vacation, I have to say it is pretty exciting to turn the planning over to someone else for a change.   Can't wait to see what they have in store for us! 

JimmyTammy, so how does that magical Christmas tree at the WL look this year?  I bet she (and her smaller companion at VWL) are real beauties!

Eliza, wishing you a better, flour-free day today.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Speaking of favorites . . . .

As many have said, WDW offers lots and it is hard to pick a favorite.  I have only been to Disneyland once, way back in 1967 (or was it 68?), but it still looms big in my memories.  I loved the magic shop!

But as WDW goes, my favorite is Animal Kingdom, mostly due to the fact that when a million people show up (give or take a stroller or two) you really can't tell - you just don't see them (they're out there in the trees).  When visiting Epcot, when a million people show up, there are many vistas in the park where you can see about half of them all at once!  That's when I feel crowded.  I do love Epcot though, so don't flame me.

*Eliza61 -* I just can't get that visual out of my head of the 75lb bag of flour tumbling down a flight of steps.  We need details!  Did it break open?  Was the ensuing cloud grand?  Did your staff clean it up? (good one there, huh!?!)

One more sleep - no more "Butt out of bed"s!  Looking forward to all of the Groupie meets!


----------



## sleepydog25

stopher1 said:


> Having just left Disneyland from another visit, I will say that for those of you who have not had the privilege yet of making to the West Coast ... please, please, PLEASE do try to do so at some point. Like pilgrimages for various religions and cultures... going to Disneyland is the ultimate pilgrimage for Disney park fans. The original park is a lot more intimate, and lacks the grand scale of the MK... but you can truly FEEL Walt's touch at Disneyland. After 55 years, Disneyland is looking better than ever, wearing it's age quite well. The imagineers did a great job capturing the essence for Florida - but when you compare the two - one was designed by a man for his daughters, the other was designed by committee.


I was stationed in SoCal for four years back in the 80s, thus made several trips to DL while there, and I will testify that there is a much more intimate feeling at the Land than at the World.  In fact, my favorite ride of all time is Storybook Land at the original park--it is full of whim, fantasy, and imagination--nothing I've found anywhere can match it.  That being said, I'll be in the World at the home Lodge in three wakeups and a day's drive. . .


----------



## horselover

Eliza - hope you're having a better day today!         Starting to sound like a broken record, but my fav. park is MK too.  For all the reasons everyone already mentioned.  Love to ride the train around the park a few times, love the music in the different lands, love the smell of those delicious cinnamon rolls baking on Main St.   It's just a great place to be.   

Stopher - thanks for the pic of VGC's tree.  Beautiful!

DLI - welcome back!  What an awesome hubby you have!  Have a great time.

Cheer4bison - looking forward to hearing all the details of your MOM's trip when you return.

Anxiously awaiting holiday pics of our beautiful Lodge!


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> My favorite park at WDW remains the Magic Kingdom.  It is the most like Walt's park...Disneyland.  I love many aspects of the other parks, don't get me wrong, but the MK is my favorite at WDW, but honestly it's my 2nd favorite of all.  If you haven't noticed I am a bit biased towards the one that Walt actually walked in, ate in, and yes even slept in.  There's just something about his concept that was somewhat replicated in Florida, and later Japan, France and Hong Kong.  Epcot is an amalgam of some of his ideas, but what ended up being built is so vastly different from what he wanted, and of course neither the Studios nor Animal Kingdom were anything he thought up, so while they are nice, they just aren't it for me.
> 
> Having just left Disneyland from another visit, I will say that for those of you who have not had the privilege yet of making to the West Coast ... please, please, PLEASE do try to do so at some point.  Like pilgrimages for various religions and cultures... going to Disneyland is the ultimate pilgrimage for Disney park fans.  The original park is a lot more intimate, and lacks the grand scale of the MK... but you can truly FEEL Walt's touch at Disneyland. After 55 years, Disneyland is looking better than ever, wearing it's age quite well.  The imagineers did a great job capturing the essence for Florida - but when you compare the two - one was designed by a man for his daughters, the other was designed by committee.  There are definite differences.  Not that that is a bad thing.  The MK certainly fixed a number of issues that DL has (narrow walkways, CM's walking through lands that they don't "belong in" to get to their work location or backtage i.e. Pirates or Haunted Mansion maids or butlers walking through Main Street or Tomorrowland; etc, etc).
> 
> I will say that I love the endless staircase scene in the Haunted Mansion in Florida that does not, nor cannot, exist in California (no room to add it).  I can't wait to ride it again next week.  They don't do the Nightmare before Christmas overlay there like the do in CA - so it will be wonderful to see the Mansion in all of its normal splendor.  That film is just so weird.  They do a great job with the overlay, but I love my Mansion as it was designed, not full of and covered with strange characters from a film I don't really like.  (Can you tell that it bothers me a bit?  That overlay lasts from Labor Day until after New Year's, so my favorite attraction is altered for more than a third of the year.  Ugh.)



Thank you for all of that wonderful information!  I lover reading that stuff and can't wait to hear from you in person!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey everybody!  Sorry I haven't been around for so long.  Not only have I been pretty busy but I must admit that the thought of going back and reading all the posts was overwhelming and it kept me away for too long.  Sure missed you all though and thought about you often.  I hope everyone is doing okay.
> I got something today that spurred me into getting back on here.  My DH just surprised DD and I with a trip!  We will be heading down to the World on the 8th.  We will first stay at POR (Dixie Landings of course!).  We will be there till the 11th then comes the best part!  VWL from the 11th till the 14th!!!!!!!!!!!
> So excited about seeing the Lodge at Christmas.  I am also really excited about getting to see Jodi Bensen do the Processional!!!!!!  Only thing that I am bummed about is that we will just miss the meets!  Sure would have loved to have been there so I could meet all of you!!!
> Again I did miss all of you and I am going to try to get back to getting on here at least once a week.  I just need to stop worrying about reading all the previous posts!



Dixie Landings! I love that place!!   That is a wonderful surprise.  I am sorry we will be leaving when you arrive.



franandaj said:


> I'm going to have to agree with stopher.  And if it has to be a WDW park, mine is going to be Epcot, but the original park is still always my favorite.  It's amazing how they designed the place, even though the land restrictions were not there until it opened. Because it was the first ever park of it's kind Walt thought he purchased enough land to make it what he wanted.  How they have incorporated almost as many attractions into such a small space as they have at WDW is amazing. Main Street is still my favorite "attraction" as well, no matter where we go in the park, we always visit the Disneyana shop and usually the Jewelry shop, plus numerous others.  I was happy to see that they still have my Mickey Journey Pendant for sale, it's only $5,000   Perhaps if I win the lottery!
> 
> The most incredible thing is that Walt's apartment is right there on Main street.  He actually stayed there during park construction and even when the park was open.  It's hard for us younguns to conceive of the idea that Anaheim was "the sticks" back then, since most of us have known it having been built up.
> 
> But if we're talking WDW parks, I just love Epcot for the variety of countries, the restarants, the shops and the whole World Showcase.  Since I have the original park within 25 minutes of my home, the MK is not as much of a draw when in FL there are a few rides that are different and better at MK, but since most are available close by at my beloved DL, I'd rather go to the other parks when in FL.



I am reading your Harry Potter trip report, it is wonderful!



cheer4bison said:


> Thanks, Stopher, for the amazing photo of the Christmas tree VGC.   So beautiful!  Hope to see it for myself some day.
> 
> Congrats, DLI, on a wonderful surprise.  You must be so excited to be heading to the Lodge at Christmas.
> 
> I'm disappointed that I will be missing BOTH groupie meets this December.  I'll be missing them by just a hair!  I fly in on December 10th for the Moms Panel Training Session and then fly back home on the 14th.  Rumor has it that we are staying at the Yacht Club, but I have seen no concrete evidence to support that claim.  Much about this trip is being kept a secret so that we can enjoy many surprises after we arrive.  Although I usually have my Disney trips well planned out long before the vacation, I have to say it is pretty exciting to turn the planning over to someone else for a change.   Can't wait to see what they have in store for us!
> 
> JimmyTammy, so how does that magical Christmas tree at the WL look this year?  I bet she (and her smaller companion at VWL) are real beauties!
> 
> Eliza, wishing you a better, flour-free day today.



I can't wait to hear all about that trip that they have planned for you!



sleepydog25 said:


> I was stationed in SoCal for four years back in the 80s, thus made several trips to DL while there, and I will testify that there is a much more intimate feeling at the Land than at the World.  In fact, my favorite ride of all time is Storybook Land at the original park--it is full of whim, fantasy, and imagination--nothing I've found anywhere can match it.  That being said, I'll be in the World at the home Lodge in three wakeups and a day's drive. . .



I really need to get back to Disney in CA.  I was only there once and all I remember was the cars going up the hill and shrinking.  What was that ride?  It's not like I was 6 at the time, but it was 26 years ago!
I hope you can join the meet Sleepy .


My favorite place at WDW?  Hands down, Main Street.  The feeling I get walking down that street is priceless.  And it seems like the trip to Disney is not official until we take that stroll.

And like others, the areas that hold the memory of Walt are also very special.  Like the Contemporary Resort.  Normally I would not be drawn to that type of structure/theme.  But the fact that Walt Disney visualized that building makes it special to me.

I dragged down the suitcases yesterday, printed out the packing list.  I guess its official!!


----------



## Granny

Great points about Disneyland.  I only went there once in the mid-90's, but it certainly was more intimate.  I liked the Matterhorn and the lovely landscaping around "It's a Small World".  I was frankly disappointed in how they handled IASW at WDW.  But in the scheme of things, I think I prefer MK at WDW just for the additional attractions.  

This morning was our scheduled flight to Orlando for a few days of WDW and Groupie Meets.  Unfortunately, I have to cancel that trip.  My older daughter  has some health issues and we need to be with her.  She goes to college 200 miles away and could use our support.

Sorry to all Groupies who I was going to get to meet with.  I was very much looking forward to that.  But as I was reminded, WDW isn't going anywhere.  

So I called Member Services and talked to someone (I don't think it was a CM) who told me that all systems are down until after 1:00 p.m. today.  I know that December 1 was one of the "upgrade days" they warned us about but didn't realize that they cannot do anything at all.  I guess I'll try them back later on.

Be well, my friends.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Thank you for all of that wonderful information!  I lover reading that stuff and can't wait to hear from you in person!



     I can't wait myself... I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas morning....excited!  




Muushka said:


> I really need to get back to Disney in CA.  I was only there once and all I remember was the cars going up the hill and shrinking.  What was that ride?  It's not like I was 6 at the time, but it was 26 years ago!



*Adventures Thru Inner Space. * It was just inside Tomorrowland and was the very first attraction to utilize the endless chain of pod-like vehicles.  For that ride they were known as "Atommobiles"... but they became even more famous in 1969 and again in 1971 for their second use as "Doombuggies".  They will be featured once again in the upcoming Little Mermaid attraction set to open at DCA in May 2011, followed by the MK version in 2012.  ATIS operated from 1967 (when the first New Tomorrowland update was opened shortly after Walt's death) until 1986 when it closed to make way for *Star Tours*  (which opened in 1987 with a 60 Hour party!  THAT was fun.  Now think about Star Tours which just closed earlier this year.... it ran for 23 years at DL and 21 years at MGM ( I really don't like the new name... ) and remember that it is just a few minute ride.  During that 60 Hour grand opening party... the line got upwards of 4.5 or 5 HOURS long.  It snaked all through Tomorrowland, up and down the land, then out into and around the hub, and down Main Street all the way to Town Square - for at least the first 24 hours of that party.  My brother and I went during the first 24 hours and got on it once then did other stuff.  We left after about 30 hours cuz he had to go to work, but I didn't.... so I then went and picked up some friends and went back!  During the last 36 hours I got to ride it a few times as the line was down to about 2 hours.  And YES, with the exception of leaving for a while to go home with my brother and get my car (not sure why I'd ridden with him) and then going to pick-up friends... I was there for the entire party.  I did that in 1986 for the 60 Hour opening party for *Captain EO* as well, and in 1985 for the 30 Hour party starting on July 17th celebrating DL's 30th anniversary.  Those were some fun, FUN times.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> This morning was our scheduled flight to Orlando for a few days of WDW and Groupie Meets.  Unfortunately, I have to cancel that trip.  My older daughter  has some health issues and we need to be with her.  She goes to college 200 miles away and could use our support.
> 
> Sorry to all Groupies who I was going to get to meet with.  I was very much looking forward to that.  But as I was reminded, WDW isn't going anywhere.



  Oh Granny I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope that your daughter will be okay.  I'll be praying for her.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Great points about Disneyland.  I only went there once in the mid-90's, but it certainly was more intimate.  I liked the Matterhorn and the lovely landscaping around "It's a Small World".  I was frankly disappointed in how they handled IASW at WDW.  But in the scheme of things, I think I prefer MK at WDW just for the additional attractions.
> 
> This morning was our scheduled flight to Orlando for a few days of WDW and Groupie Meets.  Unfortunately, I have to cancel that trip.  My older daughter  has some health issues and we need to be with her.  She goes to college 200 miles away and could use our support.
> 
> Sorry to all Groupies who I was going to get to meet with.  I was very much looking forward to that.  But as I was reminded, WDW isn't going anywhere.
> 
> So I called Member Services and talked to someone (I don't think it was a CM) who told me that all systems are down until after 1:00 p.m. today.  I know that December 1 was one of the "upgrade days" they warned us about but didn't realize that they cannot do anything at all.  I guess I'll try them back later on.
> 
> Be well, my friends.



Oh Granny I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope your daughter is ok.  Hugs & prayers going out to all of you.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Great points about Disneyland.  I only went there once in the mid-90's, but it certainly was more intimate.  I liked the Matterhorn and the lovely landscaping around "It's a Small World".  I was frankly disappointed in how they handled IASW at WDW.




Oh Granny, you are spot on there.  I am very disappointed with IASW at the MK myself.  Not only is it less impressive, it is shorter (of course, with the song playing endlessly, that can be a good thing).  I was pleased 3 or 4 years back when they gave the queue area a look similar to DL's.  Here's a couple of pics of the outside queue and facade (yes, most of the queues are outdoors at DL).
















IASW at DL is actually the same one that first debuted at the 1964-65 World's Fair in New York.  After the fair it was dismantled and shipped back to CA for addition to the park.  The facade however was never seen in NY - it was created specifically for DL by Mary Blair.  One of the really special aspects of DL though, and not so at WDW, is that all of the gold tipped spires on IASW, Sleeping Beauty's Castle, the Main Street Train Station and other locales... is real gold.  Walt wanted it that way and so it was done, and has been maintained that way all along.  While building WDW, without Walt's guiding presence, and with more cost conscious Roy at the helm, little plusses like that, things that were nice but added nothing to the bottom line were not as prevelant.  Alternate choices that might still look good but didn't cost as much were used instead. So there's a reason that those spires just sparkle so!!  

The "It's a Small World Holiday" overlay is one of the absolute best though... and very worthwhile IMO.  They've been doing this now for 14 years, and it is still a wonderful delight.  The exterior is gorgeous, as is the interior.  The decorations are wonderful, and the song is updated to a mix of traditional SW and "Deck the Halls".  Absolutely imaginative, yes repetative, and enjoyable.


----------



## eliza61

WOW!! stopher, what great pictures.


----------



## sleepydog25

Stopher, as I recall, IASW also sits at the end of a long avenue of sorts, and it beckons guests since it looks massive even from a distance.  It's not sandwiched in between Dumbo and Haunted Mansion as at WDW.  And as Granny mentioned, the Matterhorn is superb--an intimate, familiar friend of a roller coaster that one never grows tired of riding.  What I miss seeing, of all things, are the gondolas overhead--to me they added such a flair and timelessness to being in the park as you were able to survey so much of the scenery, and unless I'm mistaken, I believe they went through the Matterhorn which was often being "climbed" by CMs in lederhosen while a distant voice yodeled.  Great memories.  

Muushka:  We'll try to make it!


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny, so sorry to hear about your trip!  Take care of your daughter, she's much more important.

As for my favorite, I think it would be DL or Disney Paris.  Although my favorite ride in Paris wasn't in the MK like park, it was in their version of the studios.  The Crush coaster is something they REALLY need to build somewhere at WDW.  In Paris, they have taken many of the best features of both Disneyland and the Magic Kingdom and put them in one spot.  It also has the Walt restaurant that I think is fancier than club33 AND it is open to everyone to make ADRs there!  Eating in a restaurant looking down on Mainstreet was amazing.  IASW is much more like the Disneyland version in Paris, too.  

Since I'm still unemployed, my DH and I have another January trip planned but this year I picked California and Disneyland instead of another trip to WDW.  We're looking forward to WOC there as we saw it being built on our last trip there in August 2009.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> This morning was our scheduled flight to Orlando for a few days of WDW and Groupie Meets.  Unfortunately, I have to cancel that trip.  My older daughter  has some health issues and we need to be with her.  She goes to college 200 miles away and could use our support.
> 
> Sorry to all Groupies who I was going to get to meet with.  I was very much looking forward to that.  But as I was reminded, WDW isn't going anywhere.
> 
> So I called Member Services and talked to someone (I don't think it was a CM) who told me that all systems are down until after 1:00 p.m. today.  I know that December 1 was one of the "upgrade days" they warned us about but didn't realize that they cannot do anything at all.  I guess I'll try them back later on.
> 
> Be well, my friends.



You too Granny.  Please give my love and well wishes to your daughter.  Keep us in the loop.  Let us know if we can help.  Prayer request are our speciality.


----------



## stopher1

sleepydog25 said:


> Stopher, as I recall, IASW also sits at the end of a long avenue of sorts, and it beckons guests since it looks massive even from a distance.  It's not sandwiched in between Dumbo and Haunted Mansion as at WDW.  And as Granny mentioned, the Matterhorn is superb--an intimate, familiar friend of a roller coaster that one never grows tired of riding.  What I miss seeing, of all things, are the gondolas overhead--to me they added such a flair and timelessness to being in the park as you were able to survey so much of the scenery, and unless I'm mistaken, I believe they went through the Matterhorn which was often being "climbed" by CMs in lederhosen while a distant voice yodeled.  Great memories.
> 
> Muushka:  We'll try to make it!



Oh yes.  It is actually up at the very north end of Fantasyland.  It was an afterthought being that it wasn't added to the park until 11 years after it opened, whereas it was there on opening day at the MK.  The parade route starts right there immediately to the east of the queue and the runs south past the main part of Fantasyland, next to the Matterhorn, and then connects with the hub and Main Street and then exits Town Square to the east.  

To the west of the queue is where they built Videopolis back in 1985, but is now home to the Princess Fantasy Faire (similar but different to BBB though they did add a BBB to Fantasyland last year) and the Fantasyland train station.  The train actually runs in front of the main IASW facade, but directly behind the clock structure (it's hard to tell in the photos, but they are 2 separate structures.  Then directly west and north of the queue is the entrance into Mickey's Toontown - which is much larger and more expansive than Toontown Fair.  And you have to go under the train track to get to it.   Here are a couple of pics of Toontown as well while I'm at it.  These are from last year as I didn't go in to TT this trip.  It's kind of set up in two "districts" - the downtown area, and the neighborhood area.  Mickey & Minnie's houses are right next to each other - and then across the street are Goofy's & Donald's Boat.  At the end of the street is Chip & Dale's Treehouse and Gadget's Go Coaster (I like Goofy's Barnstormer better).  In the downtown area you find Roger Rabbit's Cartoon Spin (it's a dark ride with a twist - literally.  The vehicles are like giant teacups in that you can spin them at will during your ride)




































I definitely miss the Skyway!  It went right through the center of the Matterhorn, and was a wonderful experience.


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Since I'm still unemployed, my DH and I have another January trip planned but this year I picked California and Disneyland instead of another trip to WDW. * We're looking forward to WOC there as we saw it being built on our last trip there in August 2009*.



You will love it!  I saw it for the first time in person this trip (4x so far... I say so far because I might still sneak back tomorrow night and see it instead of attending the closing night dinner).  

Here are a few pics before I have to run off to the start of the day's meetings....

And a couple of quick video clips taken from my still camera which only takes short 10 second clips, and one from my phone that takes longer (that one is 27 seconds)  


Just moments before the show began.  I was again, right at the water's edge.  Off to the right side a bit, but still have a great vantage point.  I couldn't see the mist screens as well as I would have liked, but hey - I'll be back here in just 4 weeks so I can hopefully get a more centered view then. 






In the background you see Mickey's Fun Wheel, which is used at various times in the show, and California Screamin' and Toy Story Midway Mania.  All got in on the act during the Tron end-tag.  That was pretty cool.


























The fountains dance, and colors change - choregraphed to the music and clips playing too.  I think my absolute favorite part was when they did the Genie's song "Friend Like Me".  That was amazing.  Not sure if I have any pics or not, but maybe.  And the sequence where Woody meets Buzz, and then he proceeds to fly around the room was cool, but even better was when Buzz encountered Zurg and Zurg proceeded to shoot at Buzz.  Lasers were flying everywhere, and the water cannons were shooting off. 


























Here are a few video clips - again, they're short, my camera only does 10 sec clips. I didn't have the video camera with me. 

http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/stopher1_photos/Disneyland%202010-SOLO/?action=view&current=PB290202.mp4

http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/stopher1_photos/Disneyland%202010-SOLO/?action=view&current=PB290203.mp4

http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/stopher1_photos/Disneyland%202010-SOLO/?action=view&current=PB290204.mp4

http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/stopher1_photos/Disneyland%202010-SOLO/?action=view&current=PB290214.mp4


Here's a 27 second clip that I got on my phone Sunday night when I was literally at the water's edge, just a little ways off center.  This is the last 27 seconds of the closing.

http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/stopher1_photos/Disneyland%202010-SOLO/?action=view&current=VID_20101128_224209.mp4

Last night I DID skip the group dinner and "forced fun" activity and headed up to DCA. I took another video on my phone.  I didn't have it out and ready when it actually started so I missed like the first two minutes since we were all mandated to put a password protection on our phones today, and I'm still getting used to it.  I was in a different location tonight, and much, much farther away - off to the side but at the same time, had a great straight on view of the main mist screen.  I couldn't zoom the video very well either, but I was able to capture more of the show's expanse that way. But because of it, a lot of the scenes appear darker than they are in reality.  Again, a show like this is much better in person than on the internet, but I know that some of you might not be able to get out here for a while - years maybe.  I wanted to share it, but Photobucket has a 10 minute limit, and the video is 27 minutes long.

Just to add a little extra information about the show... the lagoon is huge - not World Showcase huge, but huge.  The fountains are all submerged during the day under the waterline, and then are raised up prior to showtime.  There are three huge hydraulic "tables" that make up the fountain "floor".  The combined table is about the size of a football field.  So if you watch this video, just think about the size, especially when you see the animation on the mist screens.  Also Mickey's Fun Wheel is about 80 feet high, and many of the fountains shoot up higher than the Fun Wheel.  

If I find a way to get it uploaded, I'll post a link.   Can't wait til we're back here in 4 weeks with the actual videocam to get a better recording.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> This morning was our scheduled flight to Orlando for a few days of WDW and Groupie Meets.  Unfortunately, I have to cancel that trip.  My older daughter  has some health issues and we need to be with her.  She goes to college 200 miles away and could use our support.
> 
> Sorry to all Groupies who I was going to get to meet with.  I was very much looking forward to that.  But as I was reminded, WDW isn't going anywhere.
> 
> So I called Member Services and talked to someone (I don't think it was a CM) who told me that all systems are down until after 1:00 p.m. today.  I know that December 1 was one of the "upgrade days" they warned us about but didn't realize that they cannot do anything at all.  I guess I'll try them back later on.
> 
> Be well, my friends.



Granny, sorry to hear about your daughter.  I hope that she gets better soon.


----------



## twinklebug

Grannie, my thoughts & prayers are with your daughter.  I hope she's better soon! My eldest is in college too - we forget how much stress is on the kids, particularly at finals time. Hopefully the Christmas break will help.

You and your wife are wonderful parents to forgo your trip to support her.


----------



## franandaj

Stopher: Thanks for all the random trivia and pictures and stuff!  

Granny: Hope your daughter is OK



Muushka said:


> I am reading your Harry Potter trip report, it is wonderful!



Thanks!  I'm now less than 11 mos away! Reservations have been made, if everything works out, I may even be an owner at the Lodge before the 7 month window and I can switch my reservaton over!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny - My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter and family.  

Stopher - when you went last night to see WOC does that mean you didn't get or need a fastpass?  Or were they still available?  Since I was there for the madness of opening day I'm not certain how it's all working now.
BTW - I'm certain you made an excellent choice to skip the group dinner and "forced" fun night - I just love that name for it!   Having done way too many conferences I tend to skip them myself now.  I'd have picked DL too!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Stopher, your pictures and video make me want to include DL on my vacation schedule as soon as possible!  Looks amazing.

Granny, sorry to hear that your daughter is not feeling well.  I wish all kids could have selfless parents like you.


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm sitting here doing my final 'catch-up' on the thread before we head out in the morning. So sorry, Granny that we won't have the pleasure of making your acquaintance. I can't think of a better reason to cancel a trip though than to support family. Prayers for your daughter that she is able to rise above her health issues and face the holidays good as new.

I've thoroughly enjoyed your pictures stopher as well as the dialogue that accompanies them.  So much history. Thanks for taking the time to explain the finer points of Disneyland to those of us that have never been there.

To all of our Groupie friends that we're leaving behind, we'll miss you but will think about you every now and again. And for those that we'll be meeting, let the fun begin!

See you at the Lodge!


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Stopher - when you went last night to see WOC does that mean you didn't get or need a fastpass?  Or were they still available?  Since I was there for the madness of opening day I'm not certain how it's all working now.
> BTW - I'm certain you made an excellent choice to skip the group dinner and "forced" fun night - I just love that name for it!   Having done way too many conferences I tend to skip them myself now.  I'd have picked DL too!!



Oh me too Kathy, me too.  I am so very glad with the choice I made.  I'm hoping to make the same choice tomorrow night!  

I have seen WOC 4x this trip, and only 1x did I have a FP for it.  Two of the times the CM at the checkpoint was just like, eh, go ahead.  The other time without the FP (last night), it was crazy packed.  They were NOT letting anyone in without a FP. They directed me around to under Silly Symphony Swings, or around up the bridge and in front of Toy Story.  When I started to walk up the bridge, I stopped at a CM and just asked him if that area was FP or not.  He said it was, but asked if I didn't have one.  I said no, he asked how many were in my party. I said one, and he said, "here, just stand here" and lifted the rope for me.  I thanked him and waited for the show to start. 

As Christmas gets closer, the show will definitely be more packed.


----------



## Granny

stopher1 said:


> Oh Granny I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope that your daughter will be okay.  I'll be praying for her.





horselover said:


> Oh Granny I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope your daughter is ok.  Hugs & prayers going out to all of you.





Inkmahm said:


> Granny, so sorry to hear about your trip!  Take care of your daughter, she's much more important.





eliza61 said:


> You too Granny.  Please give my love and well wishes to your daughter.  Keep us in the loop.  Let us know if we can help.  Prayer request are our speciality.





wildernessDad said:


> Granny, sorry to hear about your daughter.  I hope that she gets better soon.





twinklebug said:


> Grannie, my thoughts & prayers are with your daughter.  I hope she's better soon! My eldest is in college too - we forget how much stress is on the kids, particularly at finals time. Hopefully the Christmas break will help.





franandaj said:


> Granny: Hope your daughter is OK





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Granny - My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter and family.





cheer4bison said:


> Granny, sorry to hear that your daughter is not feeling well.  I wish all kids could have selfless parents like you.





DiznyDi said:


> I'm sitting here doing my final 'catch-up' on the thread before we head out in the morning. So sorry, Granny that we won't have the pleasure of making your acquaintance. I can't think of a better reason to cancel a trip though than to support family. Prayers for your daughter that she is able to rise above her health issues and face the holidays good as new.



As we wander through life, there will always be good times and challenging times.  During those challenging times the support of friends is such a boost.  And such caring from people I've never met!  Amazing! 

Your good wishes and especially prayers are really appreciated.  Thank you all.


----------



## wildernessDad




----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> As we wander through life, there will always be good times and challenging times.  During those challenging times the support of friends is such a boost.  And such caring from people I've never met!  Amazing!
> 
> Your good wishes and especially prayers are really appreciated.  Thank you all.



Add me to the list of the prayer warriors.  I hope everything is all right with your daughter.  Hugs to you and Mrs Granny.


----------



## Muushka

And just a few days early, 4 to be exact, a very special day!

*Happy Birthday Twinklebug! * 

Twinklebug's birthday will be on Monday, so we will be wishing her a Happy Birthday from Walt's train room!


*Give it up for Twinklebug!*


----------



## Muushka

Hi.  It's me again......

Just hoping that the meet today is a very special, fun one.

And I have a question.  Does anyone know what type of inputs the TVs at VWL have?  
We want to watch Netflix from the computer and hook it up to the tv.  Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Jill  The tree is beautiful as always.  Im ashamed to say we havent gotten any pics of the Lodge so far, but feel sure we will before long

We had comp. issues all day yesterday, so never able to check in, other than a reply to Granny. We are sad he and his DW cant be here, but knowing Granny the way I have gotten to know him, he wouldnt be anywhere else but by his DDs side.  If you ever have a chance to meet him, dont pass it up, as we all know, he is a great guy.  

Barb, my comp. whiz of a  DW will check the back of the TV and see what will work.  I looked, all I see is a bunch of plug ins that look confusing to me

Chefs de France was wonderful!  French Onion soup must be had.  We are going to make from their recipe once home.  Tammy and i split veg. lasagne, DD had Ham and Cheese sand., both really good, DS had glorified mac and cheese, he didnt care for it but i liked it.

DW just cooked some muffins so going to go now!  Muffin smells in Lodge fit really good with theming


----------



## stopher1

stopher1 said:


> Again, a show like this is much better in person than on the internet, but I know that some of you might not be able to get out here for a while - years maybe.  I wanted to share it, but Photobucket has a 10 minute limit, and the video is 27 minutes long.
> 
> If I find a way to get it uploaded, I'll post a link.   Can't wait til we're back here in 4 weeks with the actual videocam to get a better recording.



Ok, so I found this link last night here on the DIS regarding WOC, and it's a much better video image than anything I've seen yet other than the show itself.

It has a 9:42 video clip. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/california-adventure/california-adventure-entertainment.htm#Worldofcolor


----------



## Muushka

Thanks JT, and T!

Stopher, we will enjoy that link tonight.  Mr Muush loves that stuff too!  Thank you


----------



## sleepydog25

Two wake-ups and a short drive from arriving "home". . . . .


----------



## Anna114

Has anyone else been noting some of the prices for the lower point contracts for VWL? People are asking $85-$90. Holy moly. Does anyone else think that is very high? These folks are not budging on their price. Maybe it's me?


----------



## wildernessDad

Anna114 said:


> Has anyone else been noting some of the prices for the lower point contracts for VWL? People are asking $85-$90. Holy moly. Does anyone else think that is very high? These folks are not budging on their price. Maybe it's me?



Typically, lower point contracts can go at a higher price, because people spend less to become a DVC member.  How low were the points in the contract?


----------



## Anna114

wildernessDad said:


> Typically, lower point contracts can go at a higher price, because people spend less to become a DVC member.  How low were the points in the contract?



I do know they are they are more since I purchased to smaller contracts (75, 50 & 43) but these are 50 points. I've been watching the prices for over 2 years now and really don't remember seeing VWL for that much. I don't remember seeing higher then $80


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Welcome back DLI!!!  How exciting - a last minute trip to WDW!!!!  What an awesome present!!  Maybe we'll run into each other.


Would love to see you there.  Too bad we can't take our babies!!!!



Muushka said:


> Dixie Landings! I love that place!!   That is a wonderful surprise.  I am sorry we will be leaving when you arrive.
> QUOTE]
> I have never stayed there before so I'm glad to hear how much you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning was our scheduled flight to Orlando for a few days of WDW and Groupie Meets.  Unfortunately, I have to cancel that trip.  My older daughter  has some health issues and we need to be with her.  She goes to college 200 miles away and could use our support.
> 
> 
> Be well, my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny you have my prayers too for your daughter.  I hope everything will be okay.
Click to expand...


----------



## Muushka

Never stayed at Dixie Landings????  If we didn't own at VWL, you would not be able to pry me from that place!  We love the mansions a bit more than the more family area (bayou?), but they both have that wonderful food court and our favorite place to sit, right by the water wheel.  Love the boats that go to DTD.  Can you tell we love that place!  Let me know how you like it when you come back.


----------



## twokats

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I have never stayed there before so I'm glad to hear how much you like it!






Muushka said:


> Never stayed at Dixie Landings????  If we didn't own at VWL, you would not be able to pry me from that place!  We love the mansions a bit more than the more family area (bayou?), but they both have that wonderful food court and our favorite place to sit, right by the water wheel.  Love the boats that go to DTD.  Can you tell we love that place!  Let me know how you like it when you come back.



Dixie Landings was our first WDW resort experience.  The next time we went we stayed at the lodge and our love affair was born.  But I agree with Muushka, we really enjoyed staying there also.


----------



## Nicoal13

Just had to wish everyone that is leaving soon a great trip! Can't wait to hear all about the groupies meeting and see pictures 

Still busy packing here. Closing is about 2 weeks away!


----------



## Inkmahm

We're about 15 minutes away from leaving for the airport for our flight to MCO.  Yay! It is all of 14 degrees outside today and we'll miss the first snow storm of the season later tonight.  We were originally supposed to fly out tomorrow so I'm REALLY glad I changed it to today when Airtran made one of their many schedule changes and I had the opportunity to switch flights for free!

Travel safe, everyone.  I know I'll see a couple of you tomorrow night at the Illuminations cruise but I hope to get to the group meeting at the lodge yet this afternoon.

Inkmahm  (aka Karen)


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:
			
		

> Granny you have my prayers too for your daughter. I hope everything will be okay.



I wanted to thank all the Groupies once more for the prayers and good wishes for my daughter.  The latest set of blood tests are much more positive and it looks like she will be recuperating from her illness soon.

I believe in the power of prayer and sincerely appreciate those who offered up prayers for a young woman you've never met.  I also thank Jimmy and Muushka for the PM's you sent with the wonderful sentiments.

I know the Groupie meet today will be great...looking forward to pictures as well as the meet next week.


----------



## Granny

Also...keep an eye out for this guy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny

So great to hear your daughter had a good report, and we will continue to lift her up for a speedy recovery and continued good reports.

We will miss you folks, but _you will be here in Spirit_.


----------



## Nicoal13

Granny - happy to hear your daughter is doing better. Prayers are still coming her way.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny, glad the recent results are much more positive!

I'll be on the lookout for that Mickey fellow!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> I wanted to thank all the Groupies once more for the prayers and good wishes for my daughter.  The latest set of blood tests are much more positive and it looks like she will be recuperating from her illness soon.
> 
> I believe in the power of prayer and sincerely appreciate those who offered up prayers for a young woman you've never met.  I also thank Jimmy and Muushka for the PM's you sent with the wonderful sentiments.
> 
> I know the Groupie meet today will be great...looking forward to pictures as well as the meet next week.



I'm so glad to read about your good news.  And loved the picture of Mickey!


----------



## sleepydog25

Heading out tonight to get over halfway there and to leave the cold and light snow here in the mountains.  Tomorrow brings a shorter drive and a "welcome home" at the Lodge. . .safe travels to all. . .


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> Heading out tonight to get over halfway there and to leave the cold and light snow here in the mountains.  Tomorrow brings a shorter drive and a "welcome home" at the Lodge. . .safe travels to all. . .



Have a very safe trip, sleepydog25!


----------



## Inkmahm

Free wifi on Airtran today!  We're on our decent into MCO.  Unfortunately, I just checked on my inlaws flight from PA and they are delayed.  That means we will definitely miss the meet today at the Lodge.  Darn it.  I was hoping our timing would work out but now we'll be at the airport waiting for them to arrive instead as we promised to meet them at baggage claim to take them to OKW.

Looking forward to our first stay ever at OKW- hope it is nice!  It isn't the lodge but it is free since we're using my inlaws RCI points.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> Free wifi on Airtran today!  We're on our decent into MCO.  Unfortunately, I just checked on my inlaws flight from PA and they are delayed.  That means we will definitely miss the meet today at the Lodge.  Darn it.  I was hoping our timing would work out but now we'll be at the airport waiting for them to arrive instead as we promised to meet them at baggage claim to take them to OKW.
> 
> Looking forward to our first stay ever at OKW- hope it is nice!  It isn't the lodge but it is free since we're using my inlaws RCI points.



Have fun at OKW!  DW loves the place!  It's not my favorite.  Can you guess what is?


----------



## KyleRayner

Thank you all for the warm welcome! Just curious, what's the largest number of people you had stay in a 2 bedroom? I have 4 adults and 3 children and wonder if we'll be cramped. I wish VWL offered a 3 bedroom! I bought at VWL due to it's close proximity to MK. My 2 autistic nieces LOVE MK!


----------



## wildernessDad

KyleRayner said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome! Just curious, what's the largest number of people you had stay in a 2 bedroom? I have 4 adults and 3 children and wonder if we'll be cramped. I wish VWL offered a 3 bedroom! I bought at VWL due to it's close proximity to MK. My 2 autistic nieces LOVE MK!



Get a dedicated 2 bedroom (2 queens in the 2nd bedroom).  I'm thinking you and your DW in master bedroom.  Two more adults and 2 kids in second bedroom.  And one kid in the pull out in the living room.  What do you think?


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies

Just getting ready to pack, 2 more sleeps as we say and an early flight on Sunday morning.

*Granny* So glad you daughter is doing better. Two of our daughters were in college "a plane ride away" so I sympathize but no matter how old they are or how far away, when your child is sick the whole world stops as it should. You and your family are in my prayers and that Magical place will be there next year and I'm sure this group will get together again. 

*DLI *Great to hear for you 

Pixies Dust to all the groupies on their way down to our Happy Place. 

*WDad *You must be down to just a few Dancing Guys 

Hey some of the Groupies are meeting as we Speak or type  

take care all


----------



## wildernessDad

tea pot said:


> *WDad *You must be down to just a few Dancing Guys


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Never stayed at Dixie Landings????  If we didn't own at VWL, you would not be able to pry me from that place!  We love the mansions a bit more than the more family area (bayou?), but they both have that wonderful food court and our favorite place to sit, right by the water wheel.  Love the boats that go to DTD.  Can you tell we love that place!  Let me know how you like it when you come back.


Not sure what part we will be staying in.  I'll check out your sitting spot though!  Looking forward to trying it out!



twokats said:


> Dixie Landings was our first WDW resort experience.  The next time we went we stayed at the lodge and our love affair was born.  But I agree with Muushka, we really enjoyed staying there also.


Glad to hear that!  Makes me look forward to it more!



Granny said:


> I wanted to thank all the Groupies once more for the prayers and good wishes for my daughter.  The latest set of blood tests are much more positive and it looks like she will be recuperating from her illness soon.
> 
> I believe in the power of prayer and sincerely appreciate those who offered up prayers for a young woman you've never met.  I also thank Jimmy and Muushka for the PM's you sent with the wonderful sentiments.
> 
> I know the Groupie meet today will be great...looking forward to pictures as well as the meet next week.



So glad to hear this Granny!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Have a very safe trip, sleepydog25!


You, too, wDad!

Kyle:  To echo wDad's thinking, I believe you'll have plenty of room for 8 without being cramped, especially in the dedicated 2BR (though the lockoff would work, too), in just the arrangement wDad mentioned.  The suites truly are quite large compared to typical hotel rooms or suites, and you'll have the second bath for the second bedroom, as well.  The layout for the 2BRs allows for a decent dining area that melds with the larger living room space where the pullout will be, so I don't think you'll feel cramped at all.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


>



Wow WD I remember when you had quite a lot of days to go.  Can't believe you are down to 3 now!!!!  Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Wow WD I remember when you had quite a lot of days to go.  Can't believe you are down to 3 now!!!!  Hope you have a great trip!



Thank you!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Also...keep an eye out for this guy!



Mickey at Wilderness Lodge?!! That I'd LOVE to see. 

Great news about your daughter Grannie!  You really made my day, along with a touch of positive news from my old workplace - they were supposed to have 12 people laid off today, but the wfrs are being held off until January.

*MUSHY *- Thank you so much for the early birthday wishes  They mean so mcuh more than you'll know. Have a great time in Disney and have a piece of cake for me


----------



## DiznyDi

We're fresh out of the Groupie meet. What great fun!  Let's see, HelenK, JT and family, Ranger Stan and Sweetie (Carolyn), AnnieT along with her husband, Happydinks - both of them, and DiznyDi/Dad gathered around the tables in the Carolwood Pacific Room. Inkmahm, we're sorry you weren't able to join us!  We enjoyed Jimmy's icebreaker game and were even stumped a few times. It was wonderful to meet those whom we have corresponded with via the Dis. Pictures were taken, but I'll let T of JT do the posting. It is cold here, but even a cold day in Florida is better than a snowy day in Ohio. Temps were up today and were enjoyable. MK was crazy with the taping of the Christmas parade. Taping should wind up tomorrow. 
The Lodge is wonderful as always. There's a photopass photographer in the lobby that I didn't remember from our previous visits. 
Thinking about you all!


----------



## Dizny Dad

As DiznyDi said, a great time was had by all at the groupie meet. 

After resfreshing ourselves back at base camp, we wondered thru the Lobby and spent a little time with Kile, the DVC advanced sales rep in the Lodge Lobby. Kyle is a great example of how DVC should be represented to those that have not yet discovered the Best Kept Secret in The World. 

Kyle grew up enjoying the DVC with smart parents teaching him how to enjoy the benefits of DVC membership. Ask him if you can see his pictures of he and family years ago enjoying the magic!

Kyle was a delight to share time with and easily shares his enthusiasm for DVC. Stop when you can and say hi. It will be worth you time.


----------



## stopher1

Hi Groupies!  

Well I made it back home safely to Indiana... now to enjoy two sleeps in my own bed, before I head back to the airport Sunday morning to go south!  No I won't be staying at the Lodge, but I'll definitely be enjoying the Lodge on Monday!  Can't wait for the meet then.  Glad to hear the one today was a success.


----------



## jimmytammy

As Dad and Di said, meet went great!  We are sorry Inkmahm couldnt make it, but understand.  Granny, we shared you and your DWs answers 1st so we got the ball rolling with you.  Told you you would be there.

Muushka, icebreaker went off without a hitch!  In fact, some side stories were shared along the way which made it work even better.

I promise I will get photos up ASAP when I get comp. savvy Tammy on it.  Tryin not to push to much as she is keeping us all in clothes and such(which are sorta important)

We didnt do a park today.  After the meet we met some friends that live in Orlando for dinner.

Tomorrow, going to Rose and Crown 1st time...any suggestions on what to order?  Been told Bangers and Mash was very good, any news on Sheperds Pie?  Open to any thoughts.  We have had ressies 3 times and chicken out, so this time, g.o.i.n.g.


----------



## KyleRayner

wildernessDad said:


> Get a dedicated 2 bedroom (2 queens in the 2nd bedroom).  I'm thinking you and your DW in master bedroom.  Two more adults and 2 kids in second bedroom.  And one kid in the pull out in the living room.  What do you think?



How is the living room? That's usually where we all hang out watching a movie. Will we feel like we're on top of each other? I guess I'm spoiled by the spaciousness of my other home resort OKW!


----------



## wildernessDad

KyleRayner said:


> How is the living room? That's usually where we all hang out watching a movie. Will we feel like we're on top of each other? I guess I'm spoiled by the spaciousness of my other home resort OKW!



Smaller than the OKW living room.


----------



## wildernessDad




----------



## wildernessDad

Many of you are traveling or making last minute packing decisions.

I am currently rechecking finances - found a big mistake in my favor.  Good!  Also charging camera batteries and packing daughter and granddaughter's theme park tickets and our DME vouchers.  Thinking about a taxi van to get us all, with wheelchair, to the airport.  Will call for that tomorrow.  Got to make sure all chargers are packed and ready.  Will do that the day of leaving - Monday.


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm climbing the walls!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> I'm climbing the walls!


I bet you are!!!  So glad that I will be leaving just a couple of days behind you!!!  
We are hoping that DH's back will be okay till then.  It has been causing him a lot of pain the last couple of days.  Not great timing.

Anybody going to the Merry Mixer on Friday?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> ...
> 
> Anybody going to the Merry Mixer on Friday?




Yes, yes! I'll be there with some DFs!  The schedule worked out so good for us.  We have lunch at the GF, and then we'll take the monorail over to Contemporary.  

Anyone else?

Bobbi

PS. It's been a whole year since we last stayed in VWL, and DH and I can't wait to be back there!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, yes! I'll be there with some DFs!  The schedule worked out so good for us.  We have lunch at the GF, and then we'll take the monorail over to Contemporary.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS. It's been a whole year since we last stayed in VWL, and DH and I can't wait to be back there!



Woo Hoo!!!  I'll be sure to look for you!!!  Hope there will be other people there too!


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  

4 inches of snow have fallen today here in Indy.  It's been beautiful to watch.  DW and DD even went out and made a nice snowman.  But my thoughts are in Florida, so limited outdoor time for me...   here's a couple of "friends" I got to see while at Disneyland, enjoying the Mark Twain riverboat around Tom Sawyer Island.  Naturally I thought of you all...






Like wildernessDad, I'm climbing the walls.  Can't wait to be there. Doing some laundry now from the last trip for the next one.


----------



## stopher1

It's Candlelight Processional weekend at Disneyland (yes, it only takes place one weekend still even after all these years out there).  

Take a look at the, as the blog says, first official photo of the processional, from 1959.  It began in 1958, but I guess they didn't think to take any pictures that year    And it does seem strange, since the processional is heading back UP Main Street, from Town Square where the actual performance takes place, but perhaps they didn't yet have that part of the show incorporated yet... I can't say.  

Here's the link...

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2009/12/earliest-official-candelight-photo-from-1959/

I'm so looking forward to my first Candlelight at Epcot this coming Tuesday... but at DL, it's still a processional heading down Main Street, and being performed in Town Square.


----------



## jimmytammy

French Onion soup at Chefs....MMMMMMMMMMM!!!!




Remy




Getting my ears lowered at MK barber shop


----------



## jimmytammy

Our Keys guide...Pluto took her riding stick, messing with her




An almost empty MK, just before the crowd blasts in
















L to R  Alan and Annie(AnnieT), Ranger Stan and Carolyn, Leslie and Bob(HappyDinks), Diane(DiznyDi) and Rich(DiznyDad), Helen(HelenK), Tammy(TammyNC), Casey, Jimmy(jimmytammy)  Kristian is missing from group shot but is in 1st shot with Casey, Stan and Carolyn


----------



## tea pot

Thanks *Jimmy* for the Pictures 
That's one fine Looking bunch of Groupies 

*DLI and bobbiwoz*
We're planning on going to the Merry Mixer on Friday  We do have to fly home that day but hope to be able to at least stay about an hour.
 Do you know if it starts at 1or 2 pm? 
Would love to be able to say Hello 

Well I'm just finishing some last minute packing our flight is at 7am tomorrow 

Happy Trails to All


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We're here!!!   

OKW studio for the night - non-renovated so I'm guessing it's the last time we'll get to see that.

Tired after the cross country flight but loving being here.  

It is cooler!!! Be certain to bring warm clothes and maybe hat and gloves!!!!!  We thought we packed well and hopefuly will be warm but are wondering a bit if we should have brought even warmer items.  
And DH forgot his Mickey stocking hat.  I have mine though!  

Weeeeee~~!!!!

We've been looking forward to this.  We move to BLT tomorrow and my nieces arrive in the afternoon.  Then we'll be joined by my cousin on Tuesday.  Going to be fun.

Safe travels to all who are heading this direction!


----------



## wildernessDad




----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> 4 inches of snow have fallen today here in Indy.  It's been beautiful to watch.  DW and DD even went out and made a nice snowman.  But my thoughts are in Florida, so limited outdoor time for me...   here's a couple of "friends" I got to see while at Disneyland, enjoying the Mark Twain riverboat around Tom Sawyer Island.  Naturally I thought of you all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like wildernessDad, I'm climbing the walls.  Can't wait to be there. Doing some laundry now from the last trip for the next one.



Those guys need to be in our neck of the woods!  The VWL woods that is!


----------



## jimmytammy

Saw Dad and Di yesterday at Epcot.  They let us be with them and share in the magesty of the Voices of Liberty.  These folks are always wonderful, and still move me emotionally.

We ate at Rose and Crown yesterday, and we loved it!  We ordered a Filet, Sunday Roast and Bangers and Mash.  All were very good with B&M being my fav, SR close 2nd.  DS who is basics kinda eater, loved the B&M, ate every bite!

Cool thing, our young waiter asked if we were interested in the Titanic.  Kids were all over that as they have been so for many yrs.  So he tells us his GG grandmother was 15 at the time, she being the oldest survivor when she passed at age 70.  The movie was loosely based on her as was taken down by sub and they pulled up artifacts, which hauntingly included her dads watch which was incscripted with his name. He didnt survive.  She threw it back after reaching surface saying it belonged to him, to the sea.  We looked her up on wikipedia while there, sure enough, it was her.  We showed him her pic, and he confirmed his relation to her.  

Going to HS today, eating at 50s PTC.  Reccuring theme, where are we going to eat?


----------



## wildernessDad

I have just realized that because we visit Mickey, Donald, Goofy more than we visit our relatives, then the gang is now our new relatives!


----------



## stopher1

At MCO, just waiting to board DME!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> I wanted to thank all the Groupies once more for the prayers and good wishes for my daughter.  The latest set of blood tests are much more positive and it looks like she will be recuperating from her illness soon.
> 
> I believe in the power of prayer and sincerely appreciate those who offered up prayers for a young woman you've never met.  I also thank Jimmy and Muushka for the PM's you sent with the wonderful sentiments.
> 
> I know the Groupie meet today will be great...looking forward to pictures as well as the meet next week.


That is great news, Granny.  Glad all is well.  We will say hey to the Mickster for you. 

We got our room nice and early, and one of our favorite location (never will tell!!!).  It is so good to be back home.

We did Sea World yesterday, had a great time.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Have fun at OKW!  DW loves the place!  It's not my favorite.  Can you guess what is?



Hmmmmmmm....let me think....let me think.......



KyleRayner said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome! Just curious, what's the largest number of people you had stay in a 2 bedroom? I have 4 adults and 3 children and wonder if we'll be cramped. I wish VWL offered a 3 bedroom! I bought at VWL due to it's close proximity to MK. My 2 autistic nieces LOVE MK!



That moose looks mighty handsome on you!

I think if the kiddos are not big, it won't be too crowded.



twinklebug said:


> Mickey at Wilderness Lodge?!! That I'd LOVE to see.
> 
> Great news about your daughter Grannie!  You really made my day, along with a touch of positive news from my old workplace - they were supposed to have 12 people laid off today, but the wfrs are being held off until January.
> 
> *MUSHY *- Thank you so much for the early birthday wishes  They mean so mcuh more than you'll know. Have a great time in Disney and have a piece of cake for me



*Yes!!  Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!  Tomorrow is the official day!!!*



Dizny Dad said:


> As DiznyDi said, a great time was had by all at the groupie meet.
> 
> After resfreshing ourselves back at base camp, we wondered thru the Lobby and spent a little time with Kile, the DVC advanced sales rep in the Lodge Lobby. Kyle is a great example of how DVC should be represented to those that have not yet discovered the Best Kept Secret in The World.
> 
> Kyle grew up enjoying the DVC with smart parents teaching him how to enjoy the benefits of DVC membership. Ask him if you can see his pictures of he and family years ago enjoying the magic!
> 
> Kyle was a delight to share time with and easily shares his enthusiasm for DVC. Stop when you can and say hi. It will be worth you time.



We will look for Kyle.  I hope we are seeing you 2 tomorrow, right?



wildernessDad said:


> I'm climbing the walls!



Why does that not surprise me??  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> I bet you are!!!  So glad that I will be leaving just a couple of days behind you!!!
> We are hoping that DH's back will be okay till then.  It has been causing him a lot of pain the last couple of days.  Not great timing.
> 
> Anybody going to the Merry Mixer on Friday?


I think we will be at Sea World again on Friday, but what time is everyone going?



jimmytammy said:


> Our Keys guide...Pluto took her riding stick, messing with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An almost empty MK, just before the crowd blasts in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R  Alan and Annie(AnnieT), Ranger Stan and Carolyn, Leslie and Bob(HappyDinks), Diane(DiznyDi) and Rich(DiznyDad), Helen(HelenK), Tammy(TammyNC), Casey, Jimmy(jimmytammy)  Kristian is missing from group shot but is in 1st shot with Casey, Stan and Carolyn



Looks like a lot of fun.  Can't wait for ours!



wildernessDad said:


>



Yay!!  just one 



wildernessDad said:


> I have just realized that because we visit Mickey, Donald, Goofy more than we visit our relatives, then the gang is now our new relatives!



As are we!!!


----------



## horselover

Granny - so glad to hear your DD is doing better.  I'll keep her on the prayer list.  

JT - thanks for the pics!


  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!!!


----------



## blossomz

One year I WILL make it to a groupie and Ranger Stan meet!  Meanwhile, thanks for the pics!


----------



## wildernessDad

Waiting for cab to get here. Should be here in about 20 minutes. Can't wait to get thru security.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Waiting for cab to get here. Should be here in about 20 minutes. Can't wait to get thru security.



Have a fabulous safe trip WD.  I'm going to have to take over your vacation countdown job.!! 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!  HAVE A MAGICAL DAY.*


----------



## wildernessDad

We're on the DME bus and heading for VWL!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Cool thing, our young waiter asked if we were interested in the Titanic.  Kids were all over that as they have been so for many yrs.  So he tells us his GG grandmother was 15 at the time, she being the oldest survivor when she passed at age 70.  The movie was loosely based on her as was taken down by sub and they pulled up artifacts, which hauntingly included her dads watch which was incscripted with his name. He didnt survive.  She threw it back after reaching surface saying it belonged to him, to the sea.  We looked her up on wikipedia while there, sure enough, it was her.  We showed him her pic, and he confirmed his relation to her.
> 
> Going to HS today, eating at 50s PTC.  Reccuring theme, where are we going to eat?



*Jimmy*...that's a very cool story.  Neat that the waiter shared it with you.   

And 50's PT is my family's traditional last night dinner.  Always a good time and gotta love that pot roast! 



Muushka said:


> That is great news, Granny.  Glad all is well.  We will say hey to the Mickster for you.
> 
> We got our room nice and early, and one of our favorite location (never will tell!!!).  It is so good to be back home.
> 
> We did Sea World yesterday, had a great time.



*Muush*...glad that you got a room to your liking and got in early.  I'm sure you sat on that lovely sofa with a big "aaaaahh" and feeling of being home! 

Glad you had a great time at Sea World too.  We haven't been for a couple of years (used to go every trip) and we'll have to get over there again on a future trip.  


*TWINKLEBUG....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! *


----------



## wildernessDad

Groupies are great. Had a wonderful talk with Ranger Stan about Peter (Pete) Dominick. Wonderful story told by a great man.


----------



## jimmytammy

It was another great meet.  Wonderful meeting WildernessDad and family and Stopher along with seeing familar faces.  We have pics and will do our best to get them up soon.

Went to Epcot and it was cold...brrrrrrrrrr.  Had dinner at Nine Dragons, met with Annie T and her DH for awhile, then headed back to the Lodge.  Gonna watch MNF on ESPN.

Tomorrow, heading to MK after lunch at Kona.  Hoping for a little warmup but not looking so promising.  Oh well, its Dec. in FL, anything is possible


----------



## DVCGeek

My parents are staying @ WL for 3 nights having arrived today, and they are staying in VWL for 3 nights in Jan.  I'm jealous; my next trip to the World isn't until May...


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> It was another great meet.  Wonderful meeting WildernessDad and family and Stopher along with seeing familar faces.  We have pics and will do our best to get them up soon.
> 
> Went to Epcot and it was cold...brrrrrrrrrr.  Had dinner at Nine Dragons, met with Annie T and her DH for awhile, then headed back to the Lodge.  Gonna watch MNF on ESPN.
> 
> Tomorrow, heading to MK after lunch at Kona.  Hoping for a little warmup but not looking so promising.  Oh well, its Dec. in FL, anything is possible



It was so great to meet you and your lovely family Jimmy, along with the other Groupies & their family members... Muushka, Dizny Di & Dad, tea pot, HappyDinks, wildernessDad... and of course to have Ranger Stan & Sweetie there was terrific.  And to cap off the day, getting to watch the Main Street Electrical Parade with Muush & Mr Muushka - what a treat!  (Just don't believe whatever story Muushka comes up with about a wicked stepsister... )


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> It was so great to meet you and your lovely family Jimmy, along with the other Groupies & their family members... Muushka, Dizny Di & Dad, tea pot, HappyDinks, wildernessDad... and of course to have Ranger Stan & Sweetie there was terrific.  And to cap off the day, getting to watch the Main Street Electrical Parade with Muush & Mr Muushka - what a treat!  (Just don't believe whatever story Muushka comes up with about a wicked stepsister... )



Story?????  Buddy, I have the video to prove it!!!

What a treat today was.  Getting together with above mentioned.  Getting to go on 2 Disney classic rides (Carousel of Progress and the People Mover)with several Groupies after a wonderful breakfast, arranged by Stopher, and then this afternoon meeting with everyone including Ranger Stan and Sweetie.  I was able to record the story RS told about how he came to work at the Lodge.  And I was also able to record what HAPPENED at the MSEP.  If anyone wants more info, feel free to PM STOPHER!!

PS Stopher, it certainly was a treat watching MSEP with you tonight.


----------



## Inkmahm

Hi groupies!  We were at Animal Kingdom today and I wanted to steal the fur coats from a few of the animals there.  It was COLD.  Went to California Grill for dinner and even the 4h floor of the Contemorary is COLD with that hole in the wall.  We were to go to 8 am opening at Epcot tomorrow but we changed plans to arrive in time to shop and get our 20% discount at Mouse Gear before noon.  This is WAY too cold for me but we're trying to make the best of it.

Today was my first day ever on a scooter in the parks. Not something I was looking forward to at all, but the arthritis in my knees is acting up so bad that it was my only option for being able to do the park at all.  My MIL is having her knee replaced at the end of this month and she is hurting a lot more than me.  I convinced her to get a scooter too so my FIL wouldn't have to push her all day.  We had a great time on the scooters and really enjoyed the park pain free!  It made such a huge difference in our attitude, not having to limp from one end of the park to another.   It's a great memory I now share with my MIL.  And the people in the parks were great for the most part.  I didn't notice one single glare and many people apologized if they walked in front of me.  Maybe I was lucky but I have no horror stories of fellow guest being rude to report at all.  We are going to get scooters for Epcot tomorrow so we will be able to handle that one pain free for the day, too.  How wonderful that will be.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Story?????  Buddy, I have the video to prove it!!!
> 
> What a treat today was.  Getting together with above mentioned.  Getting to go on 2 Disney classic rides (Carousel of Progress and the People Mover)with several Groupies after a wonderful breakfast, arranged by Stopher, and then this afternoon meeting with everyone including Ranger Stan and Sweetie.  I was able to record the story RS told about how he came to work at the Lodge.  And I was also able to record what HAPPENED at the MSEP.  If anyone wants more info, feel free t PM STOPHER!!
> 
> PS Stopher, it certainly was a treat watching MSEP with you tonight.



 I just don't know WHAT you're talking about.  
It was a fun day!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Story?????  Buddy, I have the video to prove it!!!
> 
> What a treat today was.  Getting together with above mentioned.  Getting to go on 2 Disney classic rides (Carousel of Progress and the People Mover)with several Groupies after a wonderful breakfast, arranged by Stopher, and then this afternoon meeting with everyone including Ranger Stan and Sweetie.  I was able to record the story RS told about how he came to work at the Lodge.  And I was also able to record what HAPPENED at the MSEP.  If anyone wants more info, feel free to PM STOPHER!!
> 
> PS Stopher, it certainly was a treat watching MSEP with you tonight.



You guys are having waay to much fun!!  



Inkmahm said:


> Hi groupies!  We were at Animal Kingdom today and I wanted to steal the fur coats from a few of the animals there.  It was COLD.  Went to California Grill for dinner and even the 4h floor of the Contemorary is COLD with that hole in the wall.  We were to go to 8 am opening at Epcot tomorrow but we changed plans to arrive in time to shop and get our 20% discount at Mouse Gear before noon.  This is WAY too cold for me but we're trying to make the best of it.
> 
> Today was my first day ever on a scooter in the parks. Not something I was looking forward to at all, but the arthritis in my knees is acting up so bad that it was my only option for being able to do the park at all.  My MIL is having her knee replaced at the end of this month and she is hurting a lot more than me.  I convinced her to get a scooter too so my FIL wouldn't have to push her all day.  *We had a great time on the scooters and really enjoyed the park pain free!  It made such a huge difference in our attitude,* not having to limp from one end of the park to another.   It's a great memory I now share with my MIL.  And the people in the parks were great for the most part.  I didn't notice one single glare and many people apologized if they walked in front of me.  Maybe I was lucky but I have no horror stories of fellow guest being rude to report at all.  We are going to get scooters for Epcot tomorrow so we will be able to handle that one pain free for the day, too.  How wonderful that will be.



Way to go Ink!!  Glad the scooters are working out.


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Way to go Ink!!  Glad the scooters are working out.



I can walk in from the handicap parking area but my MIL was very thankful for the free wheelchairs to get to and from the lot.  She was scared to death to get on a scooter but was all smiles when we tried them and they were fine.  We never really went top speed (a whopping 2 miles an hour) as we wanted my husband and my FIL to keep up with us easily. I am still amazed at how much of a difference it made not to be limping by evening when we left the park.  They are expensive to rent but worth every cent in terms of added enjoyment of the park.  Now I'm going to have my MIL convince my own mom that she can do it, too.  Pushing her in the wheelchair will be impossible for me now that my own knees are so bad.  I know the nieces and nephew like pushing grandma but I really thing we'd do better if mom was on  scooter next time we bring her, too.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> I think we will be at Sea World again on Friday, but what time is everyone going?



Gosh, I don't know.  I am so unprepared with this being a surprise trip that I don't even know what time it is at!  Hope we can all see each other though!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Gosh, I don't know.  I am so unprepared with this being a surprise trip that I don't even know what time it is at!  Hope we can all see each other though!



Oh!  DLI, I just realized that we may be at SW on Thursday and might be able to do the Merry Mixer on Friday! It is at Cont, right?  Anyone know what time????


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> I can walk in from the handicap parking area but my MIL was very thankful for the free wheelchairs to get to and from the lot.  She was scared to death to get on a scooter but was all smiles when we tried them and they were fine.  We never really went top speed (a whopping 2 miles an hour) as we wanted my husband and my FIL to keep up with us easily. I am still amazed at how much of a difference it made not to be limping by evening when we left the park.  They are expensive to rent but worth every cent in terms of added enjoyment of the park.  Now I'm going to have my MIL convince my own mom that she can do it, too.  Pushing her in the wheelchair will be impossible for me now that my own knees are so bad.  I know the nieces and nephew like pushing grandma but I really thing we'd do better if mom was on  scooter next time we bring her, too.



I know it's something that you probably don't want to have to think about, but about seven years ago my DP (who suffers from severe RA) broke down and got a little four wheeled scooter.  It separates into four parts (for easy transportation in a sedan) and is lightweight, the best thing is that it was only around $800.  In the past three or four years, I've developed arthritis in my foot, so I've taken the hand-me-down scooters.  I'm so glad that someone else can understand what a big difference it makes.  I'm one of those who people would look at and say, "What's her handicap?", but at the end of a day, it's much nicer not to walk around and stand on the arthritic foot, plus I can walk the next day. 

If you're interested in more information on the scooter type and model, PM me.  It could save a lot of money in scooter rentals in the long run.


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> My parents are staying @ WL for 3 nights having arrived today, and they are staying in VWL for 3 nights in Jan.  I'm jealous; my next trip to the World isn't until May...



I hope they have a wonderful stay!  May will be here before you know it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher Great meeting you as well as Wilderness Dad and family!  And fess up, what really took place with the Stepsister, remember, you are among friends, you can tell us

Ate at Kona yesterday then off to MK with Annie T and her DH.  Had a chance for Annie and Muushka to meet for a few mins after MK.  

Biergarten for lunch today then over to HS to get in attractions not done yet. Here almost 2 weeks and have yet to hit everything   Commando is def. not our style.

Back to Epcot Thurs., Le Cellier then MK or stay at Epcot and try to squeeze in CP and Illum.   Depends on temps.

Fri. is home day


----------



## jimmytammy

L to R  Steve Mr. Teapot, Chuck Mr. Muushka, Joy Teapot, Casey jimmytammys DS, Jimmy jimmytammy, Tammy TammyNC, Kristian jimmytammys DD, Barb Muushka, Carolyn Sweetie aka Ranger Stans DW, Ranger Stan, Leslie HappyDinks, Bob Mr. HappyDinks, Diane DiznyDi, Rich DiznyDad, and Christopher Stopher

Wilderness Dad and family had already left and sadly we didnt get them in the group pic.


----------



## eliza61

Oh, I am so jealous, you guys look like you had so much fun!! Thanks for sharing JT.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pics JT.  Looks like a merry time was had by all.  Hope everyone is having a great time.  Stay warm!


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> I know it's something that you probably don't want to have to think about, but about seven years ago my DP (who suffers from severe RA) broke down and got a little four wheeled scooter.  It separates into four parts (for easy transportation in a sedan) and is lightweight, the best thing is that it was only around $800.  In the past three or four years, I've developed arthritis in my foot, so I've taken the hand-me-down scooters.  I'm so glad that someone else can understand what a big difference it makes.  I'm one of those who people would look at and say, "What's her handicap?", but at the end of a day, it's much nicer not to walk around and stand on the arthritic foot, plus I can walk the next day.
> 
> If you're interested in more information on the scooter type and model, PM me.  It could save a lot of money in scooter rentals in the long run.



Thanks,except we fly here and I don't know that I want to deal with the hassle of a scooter.  Not sure how that works with airlines but I'm sure it can't be free and must be a pain.  I'm hoping to convince my mom to use scooters from now on so we don't have to drag her transport wheelchair from home, but she isn't thrilled with the idea.  My MIL is going to work on her.

I did HS today on foot and survived. It was somewhat painful but it is a smaller park so I had a chance to do it on foot.  MIL was in a wheelchair since it is fairly flat and more easy for my FIL to push her there.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thanks for posting the meet pictures.  Looks like a great group of folks!  I know the weather is cold there but hope that everyone is having a great time!


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks,except we fly here and I don't know that I want to deal with the hassle of a scooter.  Not sure how that works with airlines but I'm sure it can't be free and must be a pain.



Actually it IS free and it is totally not a hassle.  You can take it all the way to the gate and check it there, the only thing is that you should wait to get off the plane because it takes few minutes for the scooter to come up once you gate check it, otherwise, it is so not a hassle, in fact it is easier through security and because of ADA they can't charge you extra. Certainly it's up to you, but we've found in the long run, owning the scooter has saved us money and is more convenient overall.


----------



## stopher1

Morning Groupies!  I'm back home again, and wishing I were still in Florida!  9 this morning.  Brrrrrrrrr

Here are a few pics from breakfast this past Monday at WCC, followed by a visit to the MK...






But first, since Coke "isn't a breakfast drink"... 






...and the refill, naturally...






Oh I do love WCC!!  But I purposely did NOT ask for any ketchup that morning, despite really wanting some for my food.  





Muushka & Mr. Muushka (Barb & Chuck)





Mr. tea pot & tea pot (Steve & Joy)





Dizny Di & Dad  (Diane & Rich)

All of them are so charming... what a pleasure it was to enjoy that meal together.  If only I'd thought to include Jimmy & Tammy and their kids, and too Leslie & Bob (but I didn't know/remember that they were there when first making the breakfast date)... kicking myself over that one now, but can't go back and change it.  

Our tableside view...





Over to the MK for a quick visit


----------



## Granny

Christopher...thanks for posting those great photos.  Looking forward to meeting more Groupies on future trips.  And any photo of that tree in the lobby...always takes me back to my one Christmas trip to VWL with the family four years ago.  Just awesome.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher

No prob about WCC.  Barb had invited us several times, but on vacation, we are late risers.  Life kicks in soon enough for me once Im home, early rise enough there  Looks like yall had a great time, and MK looked like fun as a group as well.

We just saw Mr and Mrs Muushka in the lobby for a mini meet.  Saw Mr and Mrs HappyDinks at mercantile last night and had a very good converse with them about how we both came to be VWL owners.


----------



## Granny

I browsed through the Twitter updates on the member meeting yesterday.  One comment stood out to me:



> *Wild Lodge 2011: convert walkway to metal, exterior lighting and signage, guest laundry equip replace. *


Surely they aren't going to change the beautiful wood walkway with some ugly metal thing???


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> I browsed through the Twitter updates on the member meeting yesterday.  One comment stood out to me:
> 
> 
> Surely they aren't going to change the beautiful wood walkway with some ugly metal thing???



I saw that too.  Boy I hope not.    

Great pics Stopher!  Already starting to count the days until I can be at the Lodge for next Christmas.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> I saw that too.  Boy I hope not.



I read another person's update which indicated that the roof would become metal, not necessarily the walkway.

I shouldn't fret about it...I'm sure Disney wouldn't put up something that wouldn't work with the theming.  We're just naturally nervous when they want to do anything to "improve" the perfection of VWL!


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> I read another person's update which indicated that the roof would become metal, not necessarily the walkway.
> 
> I shouldn't fret about it...I'm sure Disney wouldn't put up something that wouldn't work with the theming.  We're just naturally nervous when they want to do anything to "improve" the perfection of VWL!



That's what I was thinking when I first read your post Granny...just switching the shake roof for a metal one.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> I read another person's update which indicated that the roof would become metal, not necessarily the walkway.
> 
> I shouldn't fret about it...I'm sure Disney wouldn't put up something that wouldn't work with the theming.  *We're just naturally nervous when they want to do anything to "improve" the perfection of VWL! *



Exactly!


----------



## Nicoal13

I am sure enjoying all the pictures! Looks like fun was had at the meets.

Trying to stay warm here in WI. Had some snow yesterday and more on the way tomorrow. Then frigid temps.

Busy packing. Closing on both our homes this coming week! Moving and Christmas time, means a very overwhelmed Nicole! 

Counting down til May...


----------



## Muushka

Happy packing Nicole!  Aggravating and exciting at the same time!

Well we got home last night.  Travel mercies once again.  It amazes me how blessed we have been with all of our journeys.

We had such a great time at WDW this year.  It is the first time since 2007 being at the Lodge for the Christmas season.  And it was beautiful as always.  
We did the Candlelight Processional and enjoyed it as always.  We did the MVMCP on Thursday night.  It was pretty crowded this year (sold out).  I thought there were less people at MK on Monday night!

We only ate one official dinner at WDW (at Morocco).  We had a couple of counter services at MK, but for most meals we either ate in our villa or went off site.  We did have an extremely disappointing meal at Wolfgang Puck Cafe.  In the past it has been wonderful.  This time it was just expensive and not very good.  We will not be eating there again.

Our highlights are:

Mine was getting together for our Groupie meet and finally seeing Groupies!  I loved running into Groupies throughout our trip.  What a great bunch of people.

Mr Muush's was getting to be the Flag Family.  Don't get me wrong, that was just a tiny notch below the Groupies.  It was wonderful getting to go up on the roof with Ranger Joe.  I know that RS has some mighty shoes to fill, but Ranger Joe will come very very close.  He is personable and knowledgeable.  He has a true admiration of our beloved and it shows.  He is going to be a ranger that I look forward to seeing again.  And he is young, so we don't have to worry about him retiring!

I won't go on and on about how cold it was.  But it was COLD!! 

They draped our DVC Mickey topiary with a white sheet so that he would be protected.  He looked like a ghost!

We had brought the proper clothes to stay warm, thankfully.

Well, it was wonderful meeting everyone at the Lodge.  Those of you who have my phone number, keep in touch!


----------



## Granny

Muush...thanks for the recap.  Sounds like a magical trip!  

And our new countdown clock shows 20 more days until we head south.  Yeah!!!


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> Morning Groupies!  I'm back home again, and wishing I were still in Florida!  9 this morning.  Brrrrrrrrr
> 
> Here are a few pics from breakfast this past Monday at WCC, followed by a visit to the MK...



 Just wanted to add one very important picture 






Stopher 1 with our favorite Christmas tree just behind him

We had such a great time meeting all our Kindred Spirits as well as being able to spend time with them in our "Happy Place" 




Muushka said:


> They draped our DVC Mickey topiary with a white sheet so that he would be protected.  He looked like a ghost!







 Boo to You !


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Muush...thanks for the recap.  Sounds like a magical trip!
> 
> And our new countdown clock shows 20 more days until we head south.  Yeah!!!



Granny, I'm not seeing the clock?  I believe you though!

Tea Pot!!  You are home.  It was such a pleasure to finally meet you.  I hope all is well now.

Thank you for posting Mickey and that bad boy Stopher.


----------



## blossomz

All of those photos are sooo great!  Next best thing to being there!    Thanks..


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Granny, I'm not seeing the clock?  I believe you though!
> 
> Tea Pot!!  You are home.  It was such a pleasure to finally meet you.  I hope all is well now.
> 
> Thank you for posting Mickey and that* bad boy Stopher.*



You're too funny Barb!  I just waved at her... she's the one who kept waving and swooning - just doing her job you know.  It's not like she would really be interested in the "real world"    But I'll tell you a little "secret" - I do the same kind of thing in front of my DW too.  I even had the other sister in my arms at 1900 PF - and I've kissed Minnie numerous times, once even on DW & my honeymoon.  

So there you go JT... the cat's out of the bag.  Just a little fun with Drizella during the MSEP.  I waved, she swooned, and waved back, and kept waving back and swooning until the float was sufficiently far enough away - and then she moved on to some other guy.  Humph...the nerve of her.


----------



## DiznyDi

Well Groupies, we're home now, too.  The Lodge was beautifully decorated and immediately puts you into the holiday spirit. Other than the C-O-L-D, this didn't deter us from our list of scheduled activities. The cold weather was perfect the evening we went over to Fort Wilderness for a sleigh ride through the campground. 

We enjoyed the Illuminations Cruise along with Inkmahm, her husband and family along with two other guests. A special treat was to share their anniversary cake. We've not ever done this cruise and found it do be delightful. The perspective of viewing Illuminations from the water was quite remarkable.

The Candlelight Processional with Jody Benson was one of the best we've seen. The signing interpreter, a gentleman, brought such drama and emotion with his presentation. Watching him while hearing the music spoke to my soul. The Voices of Liberty were excellent, as always. 

It appeared to us that many more lights have been added to the Osborn Family lights at DHS. We stayed for quite a while just listening and watching - truly amazing!

The DVC discounted tickets for MVMCP on the 8th found the party Sold Out! There was a tremendous amount of people in the park - 24,000 according to the guard. We enjoyed ourselves and even met Muush and Mr. Muush along with their friends and rode Peter Pan with them.

Certainly a highlight of our trip was to meet up with Groupies, Ranger Stan and his Sweetie. It was so much fun, we did it 3 times! We missed meeting you, Granny and hope we'll have the pleasure another time.

Thanks JT, Muush and stopher for your organizational efforts. We'll have to do it again sometime!


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> The Candlelight Processional with Jody Benson was one of the best we've seen. The signing interpreter, a gentleman, brought such drama and emotion with his presentation. Watching him while hearing the music spoke to my soul. The Voices of Liberty were excellent, as always.



I was there the night before you, and we had a lady interpreter, and I too was quite caught up with her own presentation.  It was a happy "distraction" that was by no means distracting.  It truly augmented the presentation for me, and I was so thrilled to keep my eyes on her much of the time.  When I write my TR (for which I've now selected and uploaded photos to photobucket) I'll speak of the CP and my overall impressions, but for now, the interpreter was truly the hightlight.  



DiznyDi said:


> Certainly a highlight of our trip was to meet up with Groupies, Ranger Stan and his Sweetie. It was so much fun, we did it 3 times! We missed meeting you, Granny and hope we'll have the pleasure another time.
> 
> Thanks JT, Muush and stopher for your organizational efforts. We'll have to do it again sometime!



That was truly a highlight for me.  I would love to do it again, and hopefully next time have my lovely bride along with me as well.


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> You're too funny Barb!  I just waved at her... she's the one who kept waving and swooning - just doing her job you know.  It's not like she would really be interested in the "real world"    But I'll tell you a little "secret" - I do the same kind of thing in front of my DW too.  I even had the other sister in my arms at 1900 PF - and I've kissed Minnie numerous times, once even on DW & my honeymoon.
> 
> So there you go JT... the cat's out of the bag.  Just a little fun with Drizella during the MSEP.  I waved, she swooned, and waved back, and kept waving back and swooning until the float was sufficiently far enough away - and then she moved on to some other guy.  Humph...the nerve of her.



I was beginning to have concern there ol Buddy

We got home Fri., travel was great.  Got up Sat and went to work, then to the Panthers game Sun.  So just catching up.

It was great meeting all the groupies!  And running into yall again unexpectedly, thats always fun too.  BTW, I saw Ranger Stan hanging out in the main lobby on Wed. night just after I talked with Mr and Mrs HappyDinks.  I took a bag out to our van, and moseyed back into the lobby to get a peek at the tree lit up when there in the doorway was Stan and Sweetie.  They were meeting friends who were former CMs at the Lodge.  It was so great to have the chance meet!


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> You're too funny Barb!  I just waved at her... she's the one who kept waving and swooning - just doing her job you know.  It's not like she would really be interested in the "real world"    But I'll tell you a little "secret" - I do the same kind of thing in front of my DW too.  I even had the other sister in my arms at 1900 PF - and I've kissed Minnie numerous times, once even on DW & my honeymoon.
> 
> So there you go JT... the cat's out of the bag.  Just a little fun with Drizella during the MSEP.  I waved, she swooned, and waved back, and kept waving back and swooning until the float was sufficiently far enough away - and then she moved on to some other guy.  Humph...the nerve of her.



Yeah yeah yeah.......  As I review the "evidence", the interaction between you and I is almost as funny!  
My comments and your giggles.  That was a hoot.  
And I swear that Drizella was ready to jump off of that float to get back to you!



DiznyDi said:


> Well Groupies, we're home now, too.  The Lodge was beautifully decorated and immediately puts you into the holiday spirit. Other than the C-O-L-D, this didn't deter us from our list of scheduled activities. The cold weather was perfect the evening we went over to Fort Wilderness for a sleigh ride through the campground.
> 
> We enjoyed the Illuminations Cruise along with Inkmahm, her husband and family along with two other guests. A special treat was to share their anniversary cake. We've not ever done this cruise and found it do be delightful. The perspective of viewing Illuminations from the water was quite remarkable.
> 
> The Candlelight Processional with Jody Benson was one of the best we've seen. The signing interpreter, a gentleman, brought such drama and emotion with his presentation. Watching him while hearing the music spoke to my soul. The Voices of Liberty were excellent, as always.
> 
> It appeared to us that many more lights have been added to the Osborn Family lights at DHS. We stayed for quite a while just listening and watching - truly amazing!
> 
> The DVC discounted tickets for MVMCP on the 8th found the party Sold Out! There was a tremendous amount of people in the park - 24,000 according to the guard. We enjoyed ourselves and even met Muush and Mr. Muush along with their friends and rode Peter Pan with them.
> 
> Certainly a highlight of our trip was to meet up with Groupies, Ranger Stan and his Sweetie. It was so much fun, we did it 3 times! We missed meeting you, Granny and hope we'll have the pleasure another time.
> 
> Thanks JT, Muush and stopher for your organizational efforts. We'll have to do it again sometime!



We loved bumping into you and DDad.  We got to do some great Disney classic rides with you.

We love to watch the conductor during the CP.  Once we sat right behind him and saw the enthusiasm that the man has for the CP.  Ever since that, he is a part of the show for us.

I was kind of sad that our friends who were with us didn't really like the CP.  One fell asleep 3 times and the other didn't think the message went quite far enough.  I think for a Disney park the message was great!


----------



## Dizny Dad

As expected, up to my eyeballs in stuff here at the office  so no real time to play on the Dis.

Thanks to all who took time to make DiznyDis and my time in The World extra special.

*Jimmy, Tammy, and Family * Thanks for coordinating so much to allow others to meet and greet. What an outstanding family you all are!

*Stopher1*  Thanks for breakfast and the inside word on stuff at MK!  Keep pumping those opinions in to Disney!

*Muushka & Mr. Muush * Your enthusiasm is refreshing and contagious.  Thanks for sharing your friends with us.

*Tea Pot & Mr. Tea * So cool to see you guys again.  Sorry to hear of Tea Pots down time.  And i appreciated hearing Mr. Teas elevator speech.

*HappyDinks 1 & 2*  a pleasure to finally meet.  We enjoyed our conversations with you both and the unexpected run-in at Mouse Gear.  I should have bought you something - oh, well, next time . . .

*Anny T*  Good to see you again (yes, we met before).  Keep us informed of the inside DVC stuff.

*Helen* - always a smile!

*Ranger Stan and Carolyn * Always a pleasure.  Take care of each other.  And as much as Arnold thought you had on a nice "costume", I remember it as a status symbol of years of work in an endeavor you loved.

*Wilderness Dad * good to meet you and family.  Keep dancing.

*Inkmahm*  Thanks for sharing part of the deck on our evening sail.

Looking forward to seeing all again . . . . . . now back to the pile of stuff.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Tuesday gang.  Welcome back all those who recently hung out at the world.  Just in time for the holiday gourge fest, here are some simple rules.

1. Avoid carrot sticks. Anyone who puts carrots on a holiday buffet table knows nothing of the Christmas spirit. In fact, if you see carrots, leave immediately. Go next door, where they're serving rum balls.

2. Drink as much eggnog as you can, and quickly. Like fine single-malt scotch, a good eggnog is rare. You can't find it any other time of year but now. So drink up! Who cares that it has 10,000 calories in every sip? It's not as if you're going to turn into an eggnog-oholic or something. It's a treat. Enjoy it.

3. If something comes with gravy, use it. That's the whole point of gravy. Gravy does not stand-alone. Pour it on. Make a volcano out of your mashed potatoes. Fill it with gravy. Eat the volcano.

4. Do not have a snack before going to a party in an effort to control your eating. The whole point of going to a Christmas party is to eat other people's food for free. Lots of it.

5. Under no circumstances should you exercise between now and New Year's. You can do that in January when you have nothing else to do. This is the time for long naps, which you'll need after circling the buffet table while carrying a 10-pound plate of food and that vat of eggnog.

6. If you come across something really good at a buffet table, like frosted Christmas cookies in the shape and size of Santa, position yourself near them and don't budge. Have as many as you can before becoming the center of attention. They're like a beautiful pair of shoes. If you leave them behind, you're never going to see them again.

7. Same for pies: Apple, Pumpkin, Mincemeat. Have a slice of each. Or, if you don't like mincemeat, have two apples and one pumpkin. Always have three. When else do you get to have more than one dessert? Labor Day?

8. Did someone mention fruitcake? Granted, it's loaded with the mandatory celebratory calories, but avoid it at all cost. I mean groupies we have to have some standards. 

Enjoy!


----------



## stopher1

I love it eliza!  Especially #8.


----------



## Muushka

I love the list too.  And mincemeat pie!  But not fruitcake, unless it is held together with walnuts.


----------



## horselover

Thank you Eliza!


----------



## Granny

Eliza...thank you for your public service announcement for the Groupies.  I'm always impressed in how we look out for each other and help each other.  Very nice.


----------



## tea pot

Yes thanks *eliza* for taking such good care of us 
I have already agreed to # 5


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Yes thanks *eliza* for taking such good care of us
> *I have already agreed to # 5 *



Me too!  I also have a sudden urge for a very large glass of egg nog with some Kahlua thrown in for good measure!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Washing down a good fruit cake (DiznyDi makes a great one as long as I stay out of the kitchen) with a 12 ounce eggnog is what holiday eating is all about.

Please send all your fruitcakes here: the eggnog is ready.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## sleepydog25

Sorry to have missed you all, but we not only had a scheduling conflict on for Monday's meet, but as it turns out, I was sick as, pardon the pun, a dog all day Monday.  I'll spare you the details but suffice to say it was so bad that I was MIA all day and night.

Still, the trip was a good, albeit short, one that was made even moreso by the aforementioned Dark Monday (no, that is not a shopping holiday).  Despite the cold, we had a blast.  The parks were amazingly uncrowded, especially since we hit them early and late.  One morning in the Kingdom, I thought maybe we had mistakenly been let in with the cast members as we wandered around and spent no more than three minutes in any line for nearly two hours.  That night was a Party, so perhaps folks were waiting to show up late.  In any case, we disregarded a couple of park strategists' plans which called for avoiding EMHs and other such moves and went with our instincts. . .and we were spot on.

The Lodge was gorgeous, of course, and it was my first time to see it in all its splendor gussied up for the holidays.  Amazing.  Our room was immaculate and in a great location where we caught both the EWP on the lake and could see much of Wishes over at the Kingdom a couple of the nights.  The temps didn't keep us from riding Splash, either, and yes we got soaked.  

Artist Point still gets high marks, though our service the second time around left quite a bit to be desired.  That's the first bad service I've had their in eight trips.  However, we did V & A's which more than made up for that poor service.  It was truly outstanding.

We had to leave too soon, of course, but I'm sure another trip will be in the planning stage soon.  Again, sorry to have missed meeting you all, but perhaps we'll see you at some point down the road.


----------



## Muushka

Hi Sleepy 

I am sorry you were sick.  No fun.  But even though you weren't with us, we did use your info for our ice breaker.  
So you were with us in spirit.


----------



## Muushka

Where is WD?  I miss his dancing men!  It was great meeting you WD and your wife and son.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Sorry to have missed you all, but we not only had a scheduling conflict on for Monday's meet, but as it turns out, I was sick as, pardon the pun, a dog all day Monday.  I'll spare you the details but suffice to say it was so bad that I was MIA all day and night.
> 
> 
> However, we did V & A's which more than made up for that poor service.  It was truly outstanding.



Sorry you had to spend part of your trip being ill Sleepdog.  Sounds like you were still able to make the best of most of the trip.

Would you mind sharing the details of your V&A experience?  I've often considered trying it for a special occasion, but I'm not that much of an adventurous eater so I'm worried I may not liked what's being served.  I understand it's a rotating menu.  Please do tell all if you don't mind!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza

That is too funny about the fruitcake and eggnog

It reminds me of my mom and her "concoctions" around Christmas time.

Once, she made eggnog, had way more nog than egg in it.  We accused her of trying to make sure the eggs were cured of any possible salmonella by killing it off with alcohol!  If any one would have lit a match, I wouldnt be here today!

Another time, we had a family Christmas get together with about 50 or so of her relatives.  My mom made rumballs and they were a hit with a particular great uncle who at the time was in his 80s.  He ate half the tin full of the things and was feeling no pain, and this was before we could get the party started good!  My mom had doused the things so much, you could smell them across the room when you walked in the door.  My great uncle was laughing and giggling and having a grand time.  This all took place in a church, no less!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> 
> That is too funny about the fruitcake and eggnog
> 
> It reminds me of my mom and her "concoctions" around Christmas time.
> 
> Once, she made eggnog, had way more nog than egg in it.  We accused her of trying to make sure the eggs were cured of any possible salmonella by killing it off with alcohol!  If any one would have lit a match, I wouldnt be here today!
> 
> Another time, we had a family Christmas get together with about 50 or so of her relatives.  My mom made rumballs and they were a hit with a particular great uncle who at the time was in his 80s.  He ate half the tin full of the things and was feeling no pain, and this was before we could get the party started good!  My mom had doused the things so much, you could smell them across the room when you walked in the door.  My great uncle was laughing and giggling and having a grand time.  This all took place in a church, no less!



More nog than egg!!

And your elderly great uncle getting snoggered on rum balls!  At church!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> 
> That is too funny about the fruitcake and eggnog
> 
> It reminds me of my mom and her "concoctions" around Christmas time.
> 
> Once, she made eggnog, had way more nog than egg in it.  We accused her of trying to make sure the eggs were cured of any possible salmonella by killing it off with alcohol!  If any one would have lit a match, I wouldnt be here today!
> 
> Another time, we had a family Christmas get together with about 50 or so of her relatives.  My mom made rumballs and they were a hit with a particular great uncle who at the time was in his 80s.  He ate half the tin full of the things and was feeling no pain, and this was before we could get the party started good!  My mom had doused the things so much, you could smell them across the room when you walked in the door.  My great uncle was laughing and giggling and having a grand time.  This all took place in a church, no less!



Love this story JT!


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> Washing down a good fruit cake (DiznyDi makes a great one as long as I stay out of the kitchen) with a 12 ounce eggnog is what holiday eating is all about.
> 
> Please send all your fruitcakes here: the eggnog is ready.
> 
> Merry Christmas.



I'll be sure to send any we happen to receive you way...


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> 
> That is too funny about the fruitcake and eggnog
> 
> It reminds me of my mom and her "concoctions" around Christmas time.
> 
> Once, she made eggnog, had way more nog than egg in it.  We accused her of trying to make sure the eggs were cured of any possible salmonella by killing it off with alcohol!  If any one would have lit a match, I wouldnt be here today!
> 
> Another time, we had a family Christmas get together with about 50 or so of her relatives.  My mom made rumballs and they were a hit with a particular great uncle who at the time was in his 80s.  He ate half the tin full of the things and was feeling no pain, and this was before we could get the party started good!  My mom had doused the things so much, you could smell them across the room when you walked in the door.  My great uncle was laughing and giggling and having a grand time.  This all took place in a church, no less!



Awesome Jimmy.  Simply awesome.


----------



## horselover

Need some groupie advice.  I'm counting the days until I can make my reservation for next Dec.            We're giving serious consideration to going over Christmas next year rather than early Dec.   It will be on a Sun. next year so we're considering arriving on the Wed. or Thu. before & leaving on Tue.   We may need a 2 BR instead of our normal 1 BR because I've invited my mom to join us.  She still  has not given me a definitive answer, but she's going to have to soon whether she likes it or not!         I understand 2 BRs are one of the hardest to book & given that's it's actually over Christmas I would imagine even harder.   So am I going to have to walk this reservation?  I hate the idea of doing that, but I don't want to lose out on a room either.  What do you all think?  And am I crazy to be considering going over Christmas rather than early Dec.?  Obviously the crowds would be much better early in the month, but it would also mean the kids missing more school.  Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Granny

horselover...we've gone during Christmas week and yes it is very crowded.  But it was also very special.  With the tree sharing program we had a very nice decorated tree for the villa and our teenage children really enjoyed the trip.  For us, that week was more about visiting other resorts to see the decorations and hanging out rather than trying to do too much park stuff.  Still, we were able to visit all the "must do" rides and attractions using FastPass and a little patience.

Our Christmas dinner that year was at Liberty Square Tavern which was perfect.  

As for walking the reservation, I don't know how much that is necessary.  But if it makes your mind rest easier and you have enough points, you can give it a go.  We always book 2BR villas if more than two of us going and I can empathize with the challenge.  Good luck!


----------



## Muushka

HL, Im with Granny on this one (not to be confused with The Couch )

We did approximately what you are talking about a few years ago.  We arrived a few days before Christmas.  That is when we did the parks.  After Christmas day, no more parks.  We just soaked up the atmosphere.  The parks are not too bad just before Christmas (I guess the locals are preparing for the holiday and kids are still in school for the most part).  Plus, staying at WL for Christmas and seeing Mickey and Minnie in the lobby is priceless.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Hi Sleepy
> 
> I am sorry you were sick. No fun. But even though you weren't with us, we did use your info for our ice breaker.
> So you were with us in spirit.


Was the spirit with you looking ashen and wobbly?


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Was the spirit with you looking ashen and wobbly?



No!  

Did you ever figure out what made you sick?  A friend who was there also became quite sick.  
Sounds like maybe something was floating around our beloved,


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Sorry you had to spend part of your trip being ill Sleepdog. Sounds like you were still able to make the best of most of the trip.
> 
> Would you mind sharing the details of your V&A experience? I've often considered trying it for a special occasion, but I'm not that much of an adventurous eater so I'm worried I may not liked what's being served. I understand it's a rotating menu. Please do tell all if you don't mind!


Truly, I don't believe not being an adventurous eater would be a problem for you, horselover.  Granted, some of the menu items are a bit esoteric, but none of them are gross nor taste oddball in any fashion.  With that in mind, here's a rundown on our evening there. . .

*SERVICE*
In a word--exceptional. . .as it should be.  But, it wasn't pretentious in the slightest.  From the moment you arrive to the time you exit through their doors on the way back to the Lodge, it is topnotch attention to detail.  My companion had a purse and camera, and we had barely settled in when one of the staff proffered a small ottoman upon which to place these items.  The staff call you by name throughout, and even the menus have your name printed on the cover.  Your glasses, regardless of beverage, never come close to being empty, and finished courses are cleared quickly and unobtrusively.  The servers engage you in conversation, and it revolves around you and your meal.  Casual elegance is a good term for service overall.

*AMBIENCE*
The main dining area (we didn't do the extra cost chef's table) is somewhat dimly lit, but not so much you can't see what you're eating nor have to squint at your partner through a single candle.  Somehow, they have managed to capture the perfect mood lighting that is low enough to make the dinner seem intimate, yet is bright enough to make it possible to see the entire room.  I can't be sure, but I believe they do so with indirect sources that cast an overall glow without being particularly bright at any one table.  The tables themselves are spread out so that you don't feel you are dining with anyone else.  Light orchestral or ensemble music was piped in with the perfect volume to hear the music but not for it to be overwhelming.  Though they didn't ask us to, we both felt the need to turn off our cell phones while there.  The last thing you want to hear in such an atmosphere is a phone ringing and someone talking in a loud voice.  And that didn't happen while we were there.

*FOOD*
What can I say?  It was fabulous.  I'll list what we each had, but don't let some of the items scare you--the tastes are exquisite.  We are both quite adventurous diners, so perhaps that taints my view a little, but I doubt you'd find anything objectionable if you tried it.  In each category below except the first, you have at least two items that are part of the prix fixe (fixed price) menu.  You can stray and order something else, but you have to pay extra.  For example, with the appetizer course, you could get a hard-to-find caviar for $90 for half an ounce.  We stayed strictly with the prix fixe menu!  lol  However, we did do the wine flights which was extra but well worth it.
_Amuse-Bouche_
These technically aren't part of the six-course meal since they are merely mouthfuls.  But, they are wonderful.  I don't recall exactly what each one was, but we received four amuse-bouche on a square, segmented plate.  One was a small demi-tasse cup of lobster bisque (divine), and I believe the other three dealt with seafood or fish such as a salmon mousse with red caviar on top.  Each was delightful.
_Hors D'oeuvres_
Tuna & Octopus a la Plancha with Jamon Iberico
Applewood Smoked Buffalo "Waldorf"
Both were stunningly delicious, especially the buffalo.
_Fish Course_
Vegetable Crusted Halibut w/butter clams and corn chowder
Sake-soy-marinated Alaskan King Salmon with bok choy
I love fish and lived in Alaska for four years, so I was right at home.  Scrumptious!
_Chef's Choice_
Niman Ranch Lamb w/rutabaga turnip kraut and violet mustard
Duck Breast, Sausage, and Confit with gooseberries
As we both love duck and lamb, these were heavenly.
_Entree_
Kurobuta Pork Tenderloin and Belly w/cannellini bean sauce & baby fennel
Poulet Rouge w/chanterelles, black trumpet mushrooms, & truffle gnocchi
Kurobuta is the pork version of Kobe beef and truly melted in your mouth.  My companion felt it was too fatty (it was fatty), but the taste was sublime, and it did literally melt in your mouth.
_Cheese Course_
One item had four expensive cheese bites but the other menu item was a white chocolate gelato.  Granted, the latter wasn't cheese but the intent of having a dairy product to smooth over the protein remains intact.
_Dessert_
There were six choices here including two souffles (Hawaiian Kona chocolate or Grand Marnier), a creme brulee, a chocolate pyramid, Bananas Gateau, or their signature Meyer Lemon and Blood Orange Purse with blackberry-violet sherbert.  We did the latter two as they seemed lighter, for although the portions aren't huge, the pace of the meal (never rushed but never waiting long, either) and the number of courses tend to make you feel quite full.  The desserts were my least favorite item, not because they weren't good (they were excellent, actually), but due to being very sated by that point.  lol

In addition to the wine (we were served champagne with the amuse-bouche), we had water which was chilled but had no ice (so no chance of the ice dumping in your lap) and was kept in a ceramic cooler on the table.  It wasn't the typical Florida water, either, but some sort of quality bottled water.  The coffee served with dessert was brewed at the table in some sort of reverse osmosis device that was fascinating to watch and made exceptional coffee to boot.

Obviously, we loved Victoria & Albert's.  It is pricey but I have not one negative word to say about the entire meal--they were that good.  Sorry this was so long-winded, but you did say detailed!  lol


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> No!
> 
> Did you ever figure out what made you sick? A friend who was there also became quite sick.
> Sounds like maybe something was floating around our beloved,


We at at several places during our drive down and the first full day and a half of the trip, so it would be hard to pin down.  Further, she had bites of pretty much everything I had (and vice versa as is our custom), and didn't get ill at all.  It's quite possible it was a stomach virus passed along somehow, and for now, that's what I'm leaning toward believing since we do tend to share food.  As a side note, we did contact where we had eaten at the World to alert them just in case others called them with similar stories, and a wonderful cast member in some management position wound up sending a fruit plate to the room along with 8 fastpasses.  Since the parks were so uncrowded, we wound up not using all of the FPs, so hopefully, my companion can use them during a trip to the World in February.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Eliza...thank you for your public service announcement for the Groupies.  I'm always impressed in how we look out for each other and help each other.  Very nice.





tea pot said:


> Yes thanks *eliza* for taking such good care of us
> I have already agreed to # 5



LOL.  I have to ensure we all keep a healthy level of insanity.  It helps.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Truly, I don't believe not being an adventurous eater would be a problem for you, horselover.  Granted, some of the menu items are a bit esoteric, but none of them are gross nor taste oddball in any fashion.  With that in mind, here's a rundown on our evening there. . .
> 
> *SERVICE*
> In a word--exceptional. . .as it should be.  But, it wasn't pretentious in the slightest.  From the moment you arrive to the time you exit through their doors on the way back to the Lodge, it is topnotch attention to detail.  My companion had a purse and camera, and we had barely settled in when one of the staff proffered a small ottoman upon which to place these items.  The staff call you by name throughout, and even the menus have your name printed on the cover.  Your glasses, regardless of beverage, never come close to being empty, and finished courses are cleared quickly and unobtrusively.  The servers engage you in conversation, and it revolves around you and your meal.  Casual elegance is a good term for service overall.
> 
> One item had four expensive cheese bites but the other menu item was a white chocolate gelato.  Granted, the latter wasn't cheese but the intent of
> Obviously, we loved Victoria & Albert's.  It is pricey but I have not one negative word to say about the entire meal--they were that good.  Sorry this was so long-winded, but you did say detailed!  lol



WoW!! simply wow.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Truly, I don't believe not being an adventurous eater would be a problem for you, horselover.  Granted, some of the menu items are a bit esoteric, but none of them are gross nor taste oddball in any fashion.  With that in mind, here's a rundown on our evening there. . .
> 
> *SERVICE*
> In a word--exceptional. . .as it should be.  But, it wasn't pretentious in the slightest.  From the moment you arrive to the time you exit through their doors on the way back to the Lodge, it is topnotch attention to detail.  My companion had a purse and camera, and we had barely settled in when one of the staff proffered a small ottoman upon which to place these items.  The staff call you by name throughout, and even the menus have your name printed on the cover.  Your glasses, regardless of beverage, never come close to being empty, and finished courses are cleared quickly and unobtrusively.  The servers engage you in conversation, and it revolves around you and your meal.  Casual elegance is a good term for service overall.
> 
> *AMBIENCE*
> The main dining area (we didn't do the extra cost chef's table) is somewhat dimly lit, but not so much you can't see what you're eating nor have to squint at your partner through a single candle.  Somehow, they have managed to capture the perfect mood lighting that is low enough to make the dinner seem intimate, yet is bright enough to make it possible to see the entire room.  I can't be sure, but I believe they do so with indirect sources that cast an overall glow without being particularly bright at any one table.  The tables themselves are spread out so that you don't feel you are dining with anyone else.  Light orchestral or ensemble music was piped in with the perfect volume to hear the music but not for it to be overwhelming.  Though they didn't ask us to, we both felt the need to turn off our cell phones while there.  The last thing you want to hear in such an atmosphere is a phone ringing and someone talking in a loud voice.  And that didn't happen while we were there.
> 
> *FOOD*
> What can I say?  It was fabulous.  I'll list what we each had, but don't let some of the items scare you--the tastes are exquisite.  We are both quite adventurous diners, so perhaps that taints my view a little, but I doubt you'd find anything objectionable if you tried it.  In each category below except the first, you have at least two items that are part of the prix fixe (fixed price) menu.  You can stray and order something else, but you have to pay extra.  For example, with the appetizer course, you could get a hard-to-find caviar for $90 for half an ounce.  We stayed strictly with the prix fixe menu!  lol  However, we did do the wine flights which was extra but well worth it.
> _Amuse-Bouche_
> These technically aren't part of the six-course meal since they are merely mouthfuls.  But, they are wonderful.  I don't recall exactly what each one was, but we received four amuse-bouche on a square, segmented plate.  One was a small demi-tasse cup of lobster bisque (divine), and I believe the other three dealt with seafood or fish such as a salmon mousse with red caviar on top.  Each was delightful.
> _Hors D'oeuvres_
> Tuna & Octopus a la Plancha with Jamon Iberico
> Applewood Smoked Buffalo "Waldorf"
> Both were stunningly delicious, especially the buffalo.
> _Fish Course_
> Vegetable Crusted Halibut w/butter clams and corn chowder
> Sake-soy-marinated Alaskan King Salmon with bok choy
> I love fish and lived in Alaska for four years, so I was right at home.  Scrumptious!
> _Chef's Choice_
> Niman Ranch Lamb w/rutabaga turnip kraut and violet mustard
> Duck Breast, Sausage, and Confit with gooseberries
> As we both love duck and lamb, these were heavenly.
> _Entree_
> Kurobuta Pork Tenderloin and Belly w/cannellini bean sauce & baby fennel
> Poulet Rouge w/chanterelles, black trumpet mushrooms, & truffle gnocchi
> Kurobuta is the pork version of Kobe beef and truly melted in your mouth.  My companion felt it was too fatty (it was fatty), but the taste was sublime, and it did literally melt in your mouth.
> _Cheese Course_
> One item had four expensive cheese bites but the other menu item was a white chocolate gelato.  Granted, the latter wasn't cheese but the intent of having a dairy product to smooth over the protein remains intact.
> _Dessert_
> There were six choices here including two souffles (Hawaiian Kona chocolate or Grand Marnier), a creme brulee, a chocolate pyramid, Bananas Gateau, or their signature Meyer Lemon and Blood Orange Purse with blackberry-violet sherbert.  We did the latter two as they seemed lighter, for although the portions aren't huge, the pace of the meal (never rushed but never waiting long, either) and the number of courses tend to make you feel quite full.  The desserts were my least favorite item, not because they weren't good (they were excellent, actually), but due to being very sated by that point.  lol
> 
> In addition to the wine (we were served champagne with the amuse-bouche), we had water which was chilled but had no ice (so no chance of the ice dumping in your lap) and was kept in a ceramic cooler on the table.  It wasn't the typical Florida water, either, but some sort of quality bottled water.  The coffee served with dessert was brewed at the table in some sort of reverse osmosis device that was fascinating to watch and made exceptional coffee to boot.
> 
> Obviously, we loved Victoria & Albert's.  It is pricey but I have not one negative word to say about the entire meal--they were that good.  Sorry this was so long-winded, but you did say detailed!  lol



Wow Sleepydog!  Thanks for the very detailed details!          It does sound like it's a truly amazing experience.  Judging but what you ate it's seems to be heavy on the seafood.  I don't eat seafood.         So it does seem like it would not be the best place for me, but thank you for sharing your night with us.


----------



## horselover

Oh & forgot to say thank you Granny & Muushka for your input on the Christmas stay.  I have a few weeks to decide, but looking at the point charts if my mom comes with us I won't have enough points for a 2 BR even with using the few I banked, next year's & 2012.  I'd be good it we only need a 1 BR.  I'll have to get a firm answer out of her soon.


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> Need some groupie advice.  I'm counting the days until I can make my reservation for next Dec.            We're giving serious consideration to going over Christmas next year rather than early Dec.   It will be on a Sun. next year so we're considering arriving on the Wed. or Thu. before & leaving on Tue.   We may need a 2 BR instead of our normal 1 BR because I've invited my mom to join us.  She still  has not given me a definitive answer, but she's going to have to soon whether she likes it or not!         I understand 2 BRs are one of the hardest to book & given that's it's actually over Christmas I would imagine even harder.   So am I going to have to walk this reservation?  I hate the idea of doing that, but I don't want to lose out on a room either.  What do you all think?  And am I crazy to be considering going over Christmas rather than early Dec.?  Obviously the crowds would be much better early in the month, but it would also mean the kids missing more school.  Any thoughts would be appreciated!



Hi Horselover
I say go for it! 
 I'd request a dedicated 2 BR to get the 2 beds vs the pull out.
I agree with the others. be strategic with the parks go early and out by 11am or late,  and take advantage of the non park things.
The beautiful decorated resorts, maybe the sleigh ride at the Lodge etc. even in the parks the ,Osborn lights et. 
Oh you can even rent some bikes and tour the camp ground decorations.

We went years ago over Christmas and on Christmas Day we had a Great Dinner IN THE ROOM   Yes, in the room. 
It cost only a little more than dinner for 5 in a nice restaurant the chef came up himself and carved the turkey while the kids were in their Christmas PJ's. 

We watch It's a Wonderful Life or (Zuzu's Petals as it know in our house) and just relaxed.
This was before DVC days so we wished we had a place to keep the leftovers but if you have a kitchen you could have several meals from it. 
We were at the Contemporary and booked it through the hotel.

Santa Mickey  Left stockings for the Girls on the Door (I could actually hear the "Elves running around the halls around 2am )
The stocking were filled with little activities, candy and a little stuffed Mickey Santa and no extra cost and it was a surprise for us as well as the kids.
 Ah the good old days
All in all it was a Magical Christmas Memory




sleepydog25 said:


> Was the spirit with you looking ashen and wobbly?



Hey I know that Spirit


----------



## Muushka

Not to be a DVC downer, but they don't give us stockings.  I loved getting them at the resorts though!


----------



## franandaj

horselover said:


> Wow Sleepydog!  Thanks for the very detailed details!          It does sound like it's a truly amazing experience.  Judging but what you ate it's seems to be heavy on the seafood.  I don't eat seafood.         So it does seem like it would not be the best place for me, but thank you for sharing your night with us.



Don't let someone else's experience change your mind. They will cater your meal to your tastes.  When you make your reservations they ask if there is any food you are allergic to or don't like. A week before when they confirm your reservation they will reconfirm your tastes.  When your menu arrives there will be nothing on it that you don't like to eat.  All the choices will include something you might like.

I don't eat Salmon, have tried, but I just don't like it.  When everyone else in my party had a Salmon mousse on whatever it was, I had something like a cream cheese mousse.  If you don't like seafood, your second course will either be vegetarian or salads or perhaps a poultry option.

I'll try and post links to the pages of my dining review that I did back in January.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> No!
> 
> Did you ever figure out what made you sick?  A friend who was there also became quite sick.
> Sounds like maybe something was floating around our beloved,



Our daughter became quite ill also. She initially blamed it on something she'd eaten. Once the vomiting and d..... started followed by chills and then hot flashes she was certain it was flu. She spent the day before we were to leave in bed and was pretty ashen when it came time to fly home.

*horselover* Sounds like wonderful Christmas plans. We have often contemplated going over Christmas, but it's a whole lot of points and I really didn't like the Spring Break crowds, so know I wouldn't do well with Christmas crowds. After reading *tea pot's* experience with the stockings, I was beginning to get excited for you and then *Muush* burst the bubble that DVC isn't included.  Too bad. Would have been memorable for your boys.

Thanks *sleepydog* for sharing your V&A experience with us! Sounds wonderful. What a thorough, detailed evaluation. Wow!


----------



## horselover

franandaj said:


> Don't let someone else's experience change your mind. They will cater your meal to your tastes.  When you make your reservations they ask if there is any food you are allergic to or don't like. A week before when they confirm your reservation they will reconfirm your tastes.  When your menu arrives there will be nothing on it that you don't like to eat.  All the choices will include something you might like.
> 
> I don't eat Salmon, have tried, but I just don't like it.  When everyone else in my party had a Salmon mousse on whatever it was, I had something like a cream cheese mousse.  If you don't like seafood, your second course will either be vegetarian or salads or perhaps a poultry option.
> 
> I'll try and post links to the pages of my dining review that I did back in January.




Thanks for sharing that.  Good to know.  Don't know when DH & I will make it back to the World alone again, but I will put V&A back on the list of possibilities.


----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> snip...
> 
> *I don't eat Salmon, have tried, but I just don't like it.*  When everyone else in my party had a Salmon mousse on whatever it was, I had something like a cream cheese mousse.  If you don't like seafood, your second course will either be vegetarian or salads or perhaps a poultry option.
> 
> I'll try and post links to the pages of my dining review that I did back in January.



I am the same way with salmon.  I absolutely love seafood, well most of it anyway.  
And I cannot stand the flavor of salmon.  Too fishy!

*DiznyDi*, sorry to be the bubble burster.  Who knows?  Maybe they didn't hand the stockings out for just our room!

Wow, this is 3 people on this thread that we know personally (well, I feel like I know Sleepy and DiDi daughter ) who became ill during that time frame.  I wonder what it was.  Not food poisoning from what I am figuring out.  I picked up a very nasty coxackie virus at WDW a few years ago that knocked me down for over a month.  Not sure which was worse!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> I am the same way with salmon.  I absolutely love seafood, well most of it anyway.
> And I cannot stand the flavor of salmon.  Too fishy!



Have you ever tried Coho/Silver Salmon?  It's the specialty at our restaurant and the only salmon I really love.  Not any more fishy than other fish!    I even find it much less fishy than some fish.  Try saying that 3 times fast! 

Up until the day I tried that salmon I agreed with you though.  I could eat it but I wasn't going to like it!    These days the Coho has apprarently broke me in with it's delicate, light salmon flavor and I enjoy most wild salmon (I _can't_ undertand the color injected Atlantic) but the best IMO is still the Coho.  If you run across it you might want to give it a taste and see what you think.  Artiste Pointe has served it when we've eaten there but it was a special.


----------



## Muushka

Hey Kat!  How was BLT?  Did you have a great visit?  Sorry we missed you.  This trip was different in that we had local visitors with us until Friday late, so we didn't do much extra.

I will keep my eye out for the Coho/Silver Salmon.  My tiny problem is that unless they serve it on a cruise, I would be hesitant to order it.  I am pretty picky about fishy stuff.  Or maybe a friend would order it and I could sneak a little when they left the table!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Hey Kat!  How was BLT?  Did you have a great visit?  Sorry we missed you.  This trip was different in that we had local visitors with us until Friday late, so we didn't do much extra.
> 
> I will keep my eye out for the Coho/Silver Salmon.  My tiny problem is that unless they serve it on a cruise, I would be hesitant to order it.  I am pretty picky about fishy stuff.  Or maybe a friend would order it and I could sneak a little when they left the table!



BLT was great!  We did finally sneak in a visit to the lodge Sat afternoon.  Had to see the Christmas decor and get a magic cookie bar.  YUM!!!  

Ours was a different sort of trip too and I ended up not getting to do many of the things I thought I would - like meeting up with some Groupies!!!  Or getting over to the lodge to say hi to you and Mr. Muushka.  Or attending the Merry Mixer since a local relative came to visit the night we were going to do the CP so I switched that to the night of the mixer.  It was as commando as we've been and included a full day at Universal visiting both of the parks there.  We had my two adult nieces along and one had never been.  The other had only been once many years ago.  The one who had never been always imagined that you could walk everywhere at WDW and that it couldn't possibly take more than a day.  So with that in mind we just had to show her everything!!!!!!    She now doesn't think I'm her crazy old aunt who goes to FL to visit a local amusement park.  Mission accomplished.  

A good trip but I do need to plan one with just DH and I where we can relax!


----------



## franandaj

horselover, here are links to my dining experience, but let me stress that they will make sure you only eat what you like and will customize your menu so that you don't have to choose amongst things you don't want to eat, even if others in your party do!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35210221&postcount=34

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35218057&postcount=35

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35312984&postcount=38

Dining at V&A's is a wonderful experience that anyone who loves fine food should experience at least once in their life!


----------



## horselover

franandaj said:


> horselover, here are links to my dining experience, but let me stress that they will make sure you only eat what you like and will customize your menu so that you don't have to choose amongst things you don't want to eat, even if others in your party do!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35210221&postcount=34
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35218057&postcount=35
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35312984&postcount=38
> 
> Dining at V&A's is a wonderful experience that anyone who loves fine food should experience at least once in their life!



Thank you Alison!  It does look incredible.  You lost me on the fish courses, but the lamb looked delicious & those desserts!  Yum!!!


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!

Well another fun round of work travels has concluded, and we can now get ready for our CA Christmas vacation ( or the CCCT as we're affectionately calling it...the CAChristmas Cancer Tour...seeing my FIL and my aunt who are both dealing with different types.)   WI was COLD, but where in the midwest isn't right now?

It's not the Lodge, but for anyone interested, I've begun a new TR (link next to Tink below), and will soon start my bi-coastal adventure TR as well (which will include the Lodge & a Groupie meet!)


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks *sleepydog* for sharing your V&A experience with us! Sounds wonderful. What a thorough, detailed evaluation. Wow!


Thanks!  Actually, I started to give an even more descriptive accounting of our meal there but figured that'd quickly get boring.  lol  As for being sick, the more I think on it, I feel as though it was a stomach virus of some sort.  Oddly, I've been that sick only three times including this time, and two of them have Disney in common!  In fact, both Disney-related illnesses happened within 24 hours of eating at the Grand Floridian.  I'm not an alarmist, and truly I feel this oddity is mere coincidence. . .but it does make me raise my eyebrows.  

As for salmon, I love it.  I lived in Alaska for four years an acquired a taste for it as well as picking up some good recipes.  The silver salmon that winds up at Artist Point comes from the Copper River in southern Alaska, about three or four hours from Anchorage.  It is prized by chefs for its taste and texture, though I tend to enjoy king every bit as much.  The silver salmon have a limited run earlier in the spawning season so there are only a few weeks they can be enjoyed fresh.  I chuckled a bit at the adding color to salmon comment since there was a controversy (still ongoing, no doubt) involving fresh salmon versus farm-raised.  Farm-raised salmon can get an organic designation since the diet can be controlled.  Fresh caught, wild, Alaskan salmon can't be given that status because there is no way to control what they eat.  I'll take fresh Alaskan salmon (halibut and king crab, too) any day over farmed.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> BLT was great!  We did finally sneak in a visit to the lodge Sat afternoon.  Had to see the Christmas decor and get a magic cookie bar.  YUM!!!
> 
> Ours was a different sort of trip too and I ended up not getting to do many of the things I thought I would - like meeting up with some Groupies!!!  Or getting over to the lodge to say hi to you and Mr. Muushka.  Or attending the Merry Mixer since a local relative came to visit the night we were going to do the CP so I switched that to the night of the mixer.  It was as commando as we've been and included a full day at Universal visiting both of the parks there.  We had my two adult nieces along and one had never been.  The other had only been once many years ago.  The one who had never been always imagined that you could walk everywhere at WDW and that it couldn't possibly take more than a day.  So with that in mind we just had to show her everything!!!!!!    She now doesn't think I'm her crazy old aunt who goes to FL to visit a local amusement park.  Mission accomplished.
> 
> A good trip but I do need to plan one with just DH and I where we can relax!



Yes, ours was much more commando than we usually do.  How was Harry Potter?  Sounds like it was a great time.



stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> Well another fun round of work travels has concluded, and we can now get ready for our CA Christmas vacation ( or the CCCT as we're affectionately calling it...the CAChristmas Cancer Tour...seeing my FIL and my aunt who are both dealing with different types.)   WI was COLD, but where in the midwest isn't right now?
> 
> It's not the Lodge, but for anyone interested, I've begun a new TR (link next to Tink below), and will soon start my bi-coastal adventure TR as well (which will include the Lodge & a Groupie meet!)



I can't wait to read how you explain a certain stepsister.

I hope your CCCT is magical.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I can't wait to read how you explain a certain stepsister.
> 
> I hope your CCCT is magical.



Thanks Barb.  It will definitely be interesting in many ways... but it will be nice to see family that we haven't seen in 5 years, who I used to see every few months when we lived out west.  I'm sure many of those far away years of old will come up in conversation, and some of our own crazy great aunts or uncles will no doubt be given their fair share of storytime along the way.  

I'm looking forward to it but I'm not...  way too much family grief, strife, hardship and turmoil underlying it all.  Between the cancers, job losses, a bitter divorce, foreclosure and other junk... we're supposed to be the "bright spot" in their Christmas.  I mean they're all counting on US... and we haven't been away from our home for Christmas in 10 years - and honestly don't want to go away, but we are.  Sometimes you just do stuff for others, right?  Of course right.  

This season has just been weird around our house.  Between all of my travels for work (and fun... I DID enjoy my time with you guys so much!!), and the upcoming trip where we'll be gone for much of the rest of the month, our usual "go all out" style of decorating, cooking, baking and general merry making just hasn't happened at home.  No need to buy a tree.  No baking for the neigbors or co-workers, hardly any decorating... and on and on.  Plus we don't get to wake up in our own beds and teeter downstairs Christmas morning to enjoy a roaring fire and lazily spend the day doing gifts and taking breaks to play in the snow (when we have it...which we DO this year). It's just gonna be D-I-F-F-E-R-E-N-T!  But ---------> we'll survive, and hopefully have a good time too.


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> This season has just been weird around our house......It's just gonna be D-I-F-F-E-R-E-N-T!  But ---------> we'll survive, and hopefully have a good time too.



Not that we've had anything normal in the past, but this year was our first without two parental families (FIL passed two days after Christmas last year).  We've never had a Thanksgiving alone, even if my parents couldn't make it down, we spent it with my in-laws, the year that my FIL was in a SNF we had friends over and made it a pot luck.  This year we just didn't want to work with friends and my parents were in the "rotation" to spend Thanksgiving with my sister's family, we would love to travel there, but Seattle is just too cold for my DP, and traveling would be too hard. We went out to one of the nicer local restaurants and had a low key dinner, we considered eating at Disney, but decided it would be too crazy.

Luckily we get Christmas with my parents and for the first time in quite a few years, we can actually make it up there (last time we were prevented by a fall and broken pelvis of my FIL).  We have some fun plans as the Oakland Museum has a PIXAR exhibit that we are scheduled to see the day after Christmas and then the next day we are going to the Walt Disney Family Museum.

Definitely a different year for the holidays for us too!  Hope you enjoy yours staying at the Grand!


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> Well another fun round of work travels has concluded, and we can now get ready for our CA Christmas vacation ( or the CCCT as we're affectionately calling it...the CAChristmas Cancer Tour...seeing my FIL and my aunt who are both dealing with different types.)



Hey Chris 
So Sorry... Will be praying that you and your family find many blessings on your _Different Christmas Vacation  _ and thanks for the link will be 



franandaj said:


> Not that we've had anything normal in the past, but this year was our first without two parental families (FIL passed two days after Christmas last year).
> 
> Luckily we get Christmas with my parents and for the first time in quite a few years, we can actually make it up there (last time we were prevented by a fall and broken pelvis of my FIL).  We have some fun plans as the Oakland Museum has a PIXAR exhibit that we are scheduled to see the day after Christmas and then the next day we are going to the Walt Disney Family Museum.
> 
> Definitely a different year for the holidays for us too!  Hope you enjoy yours staying at the Grand!



Hope you have a Wonderful Christmas with you parents and the following 2 days sound like a lot of fun. (Oh, remember to tell us all about) 

Well the rest of the family is flying home this weekend  and staying for the week
If I don't get a chance to post before Christmas I just want to... 

*Wish all of you My Dear Groupie Friends  A Merry Christmas and a New Year filled with God's Blessings *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Yes, ours was much more commando than we usually do.  How was Harry Potter?  Sounds like it was a great time.



Harry Potter was a lot of fun.  DH and I had also been in Oct with our nephew.  My one niece is a particularly big HP fan and was really looking forward to it and was not disappointed.  It's really nicely done and you feel like you've walked into a whole different land.  The ride itself - well, it's not for me.  I kept my eyes open for the whole thing in Oct b/c I quickly decided it might be the one and only time I rode it!    I did go on again this trip but closed my eyes for a lot of it.  Virtual and I don't always do so well.    If you don't get sick though it's really a tremendous ride.  The attendants let my nieces ride it a second time since it stopped for awhile on our first trip thru. (probably a clean up!  )  They just loved it.  I'm more for the Dueling Dragons/Dragon Challenge myself!  Also did Olivander's and ate at the Three Broomsticks.  Can't imagine it on a busy day though -it gets crowded!!


----------



## Muushka

Ooooh.  HP sounds iffy to me!  Some of the virtual rides (like Body Wars) make me quite nauseaus and others (Spidey) are fine.  I will try it next time I go, and hopefully it will be good.

I am a roller coaster type too.  Love to feel the air rushing by.  I did Manta at Sea World.  That is one strange coaster.  The jury is still out on it.  And Kracken was pretty good.  I can't tell if they aren't making them as smooth any more of if my old body just can't take the bumps like it used to be able to!

Thanks for the report!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Ooooh.  HP sounds iffy to me!  Some of the virtual rides (like Body Wars) make me quite nauseaus and others (Spidey) are fine.  I will try it next time I go, and hopefully it will be good.
> 
> I am a roller coaster type too.  Love to feel the air rushing by.  I did Manta at Sea World.  That is one strange coaster.  The jury is still out on it.  And Kracken was pretty good.  I can't tell if they aren't making them as smooth any more of if my old body just can't take the bumps like it used to be able to!
> 
> Thanks for the report!



Oooh!  I love Manta... Kracken not so much.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Ooooh.  HP sounds iffy to me!  Some of the virtual rides (like Body Wars) make me quite nauseaus and others (Spidey) are fine.  I will try it next time I go, and hopefully it will be good.
> 
> I am a roller coaster type too.  Love to feel the air rushing by.  I did Manta at Sea World.  That is one strange coaster.  The jury is still out on it.  And Kracken was pretty good.  I can't tell if they aren't making them as smooth any more of if my old body just can't take the bumps like it used to be able to!
> 
> Thanks for the report!



Oh yes!  Body Wars = upset tummy.  Spidey is good for me.  Star tours I could usually handle but didn't want to ride 2-3 times in a row.  HP was kind of that way too.  I started feeling it pretty quickly and a second time would not have been good.  They do have air pumping in on you so I think they knew it might be tough on some people.

We also did the Studios and rode the Hollywood Rip Ride Rocket.  Talk about a build up to scare you half to death about going on it!!  I don't believe I've ever seen so many warning signs.  And it was fun!  My nieces decided it was their favorite coaster that we rode on the whole trip.  Aerosmith came in second.  

Personally I've decided that the coasters are just getting more rough.  It couldn't possibly be my getting older!!

I haven't been to Sea World since the late 80's or early 90's.  We're starting to get it in our sights though.


----------



## Granny

I guess we're straying off topic a bit, but I am taking my DD21 to Universal for one day on January 2 mostly to see Harry Potterville.  We are staying at Hard Rock Hotel one night to get the FOTL access.  Then over to WDW where my wife will fly in and join us for 5 nights.

Hopefully we can do justice to the Harry Potter land in one day.  I'm looking forward to seeing what they did there.  Sounds like they got Disney-like in their attention to theming.  

We check in to AKV on January 3.  I don't know if any decorations are still up at that point.  Regardless, we're looking forward to the trip since we had to cancel the one a couple weeks ago.  

And to get back on topic, I'm sure we'll be visiting our beloved WL/VWL during this trip.  I'll have to find the new ranger guy...sounds like he is a good fit to fill Stan's large shoes.


----------



## wildernessDad

We're finally back home in Maryland, safe and sound.

We had a great time and really enjoyed the groupie meet.  I hope that I get to do that again in the future.

Had a wonderful time with our daughter and granddaughter at Kidani.  We loved the dedicated 2-br there.

Unofficially, it looks like my late-2011 plans are shaping up as follows.

Nov 23 - Nov 26: AKV Kidani
Nov 26 - Dec 4:   VWL

Looks like eldest daughter and granddaughter will not be making that trip, unfortunately.

Ciao!
- wD


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home WD!  You are incommunicado while at the world aren't you!
It was so nice to finally meet you and your wife and your son.  It is always so nice to put a face with a name.



Granny said:


> I guess we're straying off topic a bit, but I am taking my DD21 to Universal for one day on January 2 mostly to see Harry Potterville.  We are staying at Hard Rock Hotel one night to get the FOTL access.  Then over to WDW where my wife will fly in and join us for 5 nights.
> 
> Hopefully we can do justice to the Harry Potter land in one day.  I'm looking forward to seeing what they did there.  Sounds like they got Disney-like in their attention to theming.
> 
> We check in to AKV on January 3.  I don't know if any decorations are still up at that point.  Regardless, we're looking forward to the trip since we had to cancel the one a couple weeks ago.
> 
> And to get back on topic, I'm sure we'll be visiting our beloved WL/VWL during this trip.  I'll have to find the new ranger guy...sounds like he is a good fit to fill Stan's large shoes.



New Ranger guy??  Granny.  His name is Ranger Joe.  And I am pretty sure you will like him, we sure did!

Staying at HRH!  We love that place.  And that FOTL cannot be beat.  Any chance of adding a day to that 1 day?  You can do 2 days worth of FOTL with one night at the hotel.  You probably already know that, but I always feel compelled to mention it.  Can't help it!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh yes!  Body Wars = upset tummy.  Spidey is good for me.  Star tours I could usually handle but didn't want to ride 2-3 times in a row.  HP was kind of that way too.  I started feeling it pretty quickly and a second time would not have been good.  They do have air pumping in on you so I think they knew it might be tough on some people.
> 
> We also did the Studios and rode the Hollywood Rip Ride Rocket.  Talk about a build up to scare you half to death about going on it!!  I don't believe I've ever seen so many warning signs.  And it was fun!  My nieces decided it was their favorite coaster that we rode on the whole trip.  Aerosmith came in second.
> 
> Personally I've decided that the coasters are just getting more rough.  It couldn't possibly be my getting older!!
> 
> I haven't been to Sea World since the late 80's or early 90's.  We're starting to get it in our sights though.



Kat4, we sound just about the same for rides.  I will take your opinion of HP and keep Mr Muush off of it!  And just once for me.

That new coaster sounds fun.  When we were there last year, they were building it, and it was well hidden.


----------



## Inkmahm

We got back home last night.  This was a 15 day vacation in December, longer than we've ever taken.  Now I have so little time before Christmas gets here!  We really loved our time at WDW and then the DCL cruise though.
Time to go back to the real world and try to get things done.  Not sure my Christmas cards will get out in time this year but we'll see.

DH got really sick on the cruise with bronchitis.  We've both had it often enough that as soon as we figured out how sick he was on Thurs night, he went to see the ship doc on Friday morning for his antibiotics and cough medicine.  It was a rough last day of the cruise for him but he made it to Castaway Cay for lunch and a little sun.  Now he is happy just being home- much more comfortable when you're sick.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> We got back home last night.  This was a 15 day vacation in December, longer than we've ever taken.  Now I have so little time before Christmas gets here!  We really loved our time at WDW and then the DCL cruise though.
> Time to go back to the real world and try to get things done.  Not sure my Christmas cards will get out in time this year but we'll see.
> 
> DH got really sick on the cruise with bronchitis.  We've both had it often enough that as soon as we figured out how sick he was on Thurs night, he went to see the ship doc on Friday morning for his antibiotics and cough medicine.  It was a rough last day of the cruise for him but he made it to Castaway Cay for lunch and a little sun.  Now he is happy just being home- much more comfortable when you're sick.



I'm glad you had a good time. It's always difficult to come back to reality after such a long and fun trip.  I hope your DH feels better soon!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> New Ranger guy??  Granny.  His name is Ranger Joe.  And I am pretty sure you will like him, we sure did!
> 
> Staying at HRH!  We love that place.  And that FOTL cannot be beat.  Any chance of adding a day to that 1 day?  You can do 2 days worth of FOTL with one night at the hotel.  You probably already know that, but I always feel compelled to mention it.  Can't help it!



Well, until I meet him and give him the once-over, he is Ranger Guy to me!   

I appreciate you pointing out the two days of FOTL that one night at HRH but we decided to spend the second day visiting WDW to see if any Christmas decorations are still up on January 3.  But it was thoughtful of you to mention it.


----------



## franandaj

Since there seems to be a number of HP fans on this thread, and obviously we are Disney fans.  DUH!  I thought the groupies might appreciate this hilarious intersection of Disney and Harry Potter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DC8jfW8g00


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I guess we're straying off topic a bit, but I am taking my DD21 to Universal for one day on January 2 mostly to see Harry Potterville.  We are staying at Hard Rock Hotel one night to get the FOTL access.  Then over to WDW where my wife will fly in and join us for 5 nights.
> 
> Hopefully we can do justice to the Harry Potter land in one day.  I'm looking forward to seeing what they did there.  Sounds like they got Disney-like in their attention to theming.



FYI Granny, just in case you weren't aware, but Forbidden Journey does not offer the FOTL option so plan on doing it first thing in the morning.  You'll be fine as long as you do that.   Then do Olivander's if that's of interest.  The lines there move slowly and grow quickly with the crowds.  Maybe you get an early entry?  I thought I had heard they were doing that for onsite guests at one time.  HP is relatively small so I'm sure you'll get it all done in a day - or less.  Depends on how many times you want to ride!    



Inkmahm said:


> DH got really sick on the cruise with bronchitis.  We've both had it often enough that as soon as we figured out how sick he was on Thurs night, he went to see the ship doc on Friday morning for his antibiotics and cough medicine.  It was a rough last day of the cruise for him but he made it to Castaway Cay for lunch and a little sun.  Now he is happy just being home- much more comfortable when you're sick.



So sorry to hear your DH wasn't well.  Not fun on vacation!  Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## Granny

franandaj said:


> Since there seems to be a number of HP fans on this thread, and obviously we are Disney fans.  DUH!  I thought the groupies might appreciate this hilarious intersection of Disney and Harry Potter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DC8jfW8g00



Too funny!   Some people have waaaaaay too much time on their hands to create something like that.  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> FYI Granny, just in case you weren't aware, but Forbidden Journey does not offer the FOTL option so plan on doing it first thing in the morning.  You'll be fine as long as you do that.   Then do Olivander's if that's of interest.  The lines there move slowly and grow quickly with the crowds.  Maybe you get an early entry?  I thought I had heard they were doing that for onsite guests at one time.  HP is relatively small so I'm sure you'll get it all done in a day - or less.  Depends on how many times you want to ride!


Kathy...thanks very much.  I don't know much about the new Harry Potter land.  We probably won't be doing early entry as my DD21 is not an early riser!  But as you say, we have almost all day to visit and really that land is the main reason for the visit.  But I appreciate the tip...we will do FB first.  I'm hoping that January 2 won't be an especially busy day there.


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So sorry to hear your DH wasn't well.  Not fun on vacation!  Hope he's feeling better.



Thanks,  I think he is a bit better but now it's my turn.  Bleech.  I hate getting sick just in time for Christmas.


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks,  I think he is a bit better but now it's my turn.  Bleech.  I hate getting sick just in time for Christmas.



Ugh!!  Isn't that the truth inkmahm, take it easy for a few days.  

The only thing worse than being the lone NY'er in a house full of Philadelphia men, is being the lone NY Giants fan in a house full of Eagle nuts. 

I now must bow down in front of the Eagles Christmas tree ornament every time I pass the stupid thing for the entire day and my lowly giants ornament has been relegated to the back of the tree, on the very last branch.  LOL.

Have a great Monday groupies.


----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> Since there seems to be a number of HP fans on this thread, and obviously we are Disney fans.  DUH!  I thought the groupies might appreciate this hilarious intersection of Disney and Harry Potter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DC8jfW8g00



You are not going to believe this, but while at VWL, we got the very first HP movie from the mercantile and I saw HP for the first time.  I know, strange, right?  I am more of a Narnia girl!  I can't wait to see the new movie.



Inkmahm said:


> Thanks,  I think he is a bit better but now it's my turn.  Bleech.  I hate getting sick just in time for Christmas.



Oh, I hope you are both well quickly. 



eliza61 said:


> Ugh!!  Isn't that the truth inkmahm, take it easy for a few days.
> 
> The only thing worse than being the lone NY'er in a house full of Philadelphia men, is being the lone NY Giants fan in a house full of Eagle nuts.
> 
> I now must bow down in front of the Eagles Christmas tree ornament every time I pass the stupid thing for the entire day and my lowly giants ornament has been relegated to the back of the tree, on the very last branch.  LOL.
> 
> Have a great Monday groupies.



Too funny.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> I now must bow down in front of the Eagles Christmas tree ornament every time I pass the stupid thing for the entire day and my lowly giants ornament has been relegated to the back of the tree, on the very last branch.  LOL.



That was quite a game.  Sorry it didn't turn out to your liking.  

It could be worse.  You could be a Rams fan these past four years.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks,  I think he is a bit better but now it's my turn.  Bleech.  I hate getting sick just in time for Christmas.



Oh no!  Hope you recover quickly.  



eliza61 said:


> Ugh!!  Isn't that the truth inkmahm, take it easy for a few days.
> 
> The only thing worse than being the lone NY'er in a house full of Philadelphia men, is being the lone NY Giants fan in a house full of Eagle nuts.
> 
> I now must bow down in front of the Eagles Christmas tree ornament every time I pass the stupid thing for the entire day and my lowly giants ornament has been relegated to the back of the tree, on the very last branch.  LOL.
> 
> Have a great Monday groupies.



Poor Eliza!!  I live with a Patriots fan.  A Rabid Patriots fan.  It's the Vikings for me.  Sigh..........  At least the outdoor game in the snow tonight has the potential to be very interesting!  I have always loved watching NFL players scramble around in the white stuff.  


Are any groupies going to see the moon eclipse tonight?  We've been getting snow and rain since Friday but I think the best possibility for some clearing may be tonight.  Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm...hope that you feel better quickly!  Sorry to hear you're ill. 

And, to get us back on topic, I don't think we've discussed one of Wilderness Lodge's little details...the hidden bear!

Everyone knows about that, right?


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Inkmahm...hope that you feel better quickly!  Sorry to hear you're ill.
> 
> And, to get us back on topic, I don't think we've discussed one of Wilderness Lodge's little details...the hidden bear!
> 
> Everyone knows about that, right?



couldn't find a picture of our hidden friend but found a sign to watch for him..


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> And, to get us back on topic, I don't think we've discussed one of Wilderness Lodge's little details...the hidden bear!
> 
> Everyone knows about that, right?



Looking back at WL at night from a boat, one is supposed to be able to see the hidden bear in the design.  I've never seen it and I have looked.  If anybody has a picture of it, I'd love to see that.

Edit:  I think I see it.  Look at the link below, the picture just below 'Wilderness Lodge-Guest Rooms' area.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2319081


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> Looking back at WL at night from a boat, one is supposed to be able to see the hidden bear in the design.  I've never seen it and I have looked.  If anybody has a picture of it, I'd love to see that.
> 
> Edit:  I think I see it.  Look at the link below, the picture just below 'Wilderness Lodge-Guest Rooms' area.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2319081



Yup, that's the bear!

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone.  My DH actually seems a bit better today but he is on day 4 of his 5 days of antibiotics.  My nose is so stuffed I can't get it open to breathe no matter what I try.  Bleech.

 I think I have been sick probably 50% of the Christmases in my lifetime.  For some reason, this time of year gets me quite often.  What I hate the most though is not being able to sing in church on Christmas.  I love the music of the holiday and not being able to sing is rough.  Well, I have another 4 days so maybe I'll be able to croak a bit by then.

We're about to get dumped on with a snowstorm so we plan to spend the next day or two inside babying ourselves.  Maybe even unpacking from our WDW trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here's my picture of the "bear".  Not as good as some but once you know where it is it's pretty easy to pick out.  It's the center section of the lodge.  The small triangles form the eyes.  The center window section forms the nose.






And a day one that you can see it.  Again, if you know where it is it's more obvious.


----------



## Granny

WDad and Kathy...great pix of "the bear".

And just in case anyone is still having trouble "seeing" the bear, here is my beautifully artistic rendering...


----------



## franandaj

So I have some GREAT news!  We earn our living in a different way than most, we don't "work" traditionally, but manage apartments and other real estate holdings.  My FIL drained all of our cash before he passed last year, so we have been in the process of refinancing an inherited property for over six months.  Today we received notice that pending a few more documents we have been approved.  One of the things we have to do is give an accounting of what we plan to do with the money. Of course we plan on using it to upgrade our rental apartments, we're certainly not thinking of adding on at the VWL....

If everything goes right, we'll be owners before our 7 month date of our next vacation and be sure to get in!


----------



## blossomz

Ooh. Just love that bear!


----------



## Dizny Dad

franandaj said:


> . . . . . .  We earn our living in a different way than most, we don't "work" traditionally, . . . . . .



Although I do work for others, I don't work traditionally either!  My schedule is as follows:  I work for three days, get two days off, then work two days, and start the cycle over!  It is a great way to go!

Remember, Disney keeps it all light!


----------



## Granny

franandaj said:


> So I have some GREAT news!  We earn our living in a different way than most, we don't "work" traditionally, but manage apartments and other real estate holdings.  My FIL drained all of our cash before he passed last year, so we have been in the process of refinancing an inherited property for over six months.  Today we received notice that pending a few more documents we have been approved.  One of the things we have to do is give an accounting of what we plan to do with the money. Of course we plan on using it to upgrade our rental apartments, we're certainly not thinking of adding on at the VWL....
> 
> If everything goes right, we'll be owners before our 7 month date of our next vacation and be sure to get in!



Alison...congratulations on your great news! 

Good luck the rest of the way on the approvals.


----------



## Inkmahm

Cinderella (Cindy's) pictures:


----------



## tea pot

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I live with a Patriots fan.  *A Rabid Patriots **fan*.


Wow I didn't know you knew my BFF Rita ... she's got it real bad.  



Granny said:


> WDad and Kathy...great pix of "the bear".
> 
> And just in case anyone is still having trouble "seeing" the bear, here is my beautifully artistic rendering...



LOve it 



franandaj said:


> So I have some GREAT news!  We earn our living in a different way than most, we don't "work" traditionally, but manage apartments and other real estate holdings.  My FIL drained all of our cash before he passed last year, so we have been in the process of refinancing an inherited property for over six months.  Today we received notice that pending a few more documents we have been approved.  One of the things we have to do is give an accounting of what we plan to do with the money. Of course we plan on using it to upgrade our rental apartments, we're certainly not thinking of adding on at the VWL....
> 
> If everything goes right, we'll be owners before our 7 month date of our next vacation and be sure to get in!



Congrats and Pixie Dust 

Hey Groupies   Get Well all of you  out there !


----------



## tea pot

Inkmahm said:


> Cinderella (Cindy's) pictures:




So Sweet So Sweet


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> Cinderella (Cindy's) pictures:




Awwwww!  She's so cute!


----------



## wildernessDad

Okay, groupies.  Here's my late 2011 vacation plans.

Nov 23 - Nov 27, AKV Kidani
Nov 27 - Dec 4, VWL

I have to go a little bit earlier in 2011 in order to get the max use out of my WDW AP.

Sooo, 336 days until Kidani, 340 days until VWL!  Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Okay, groupies.  Here's my late 2011 vacation plans.
> 
> Nov 23 - Nov 27, AKV Kidani
> Nov 27 - Dec 4, VWL
> 
> I have to go a little bit earlier in 2011 in order to get the max use out of my WDW AP.
> 
> Sooo, 336 days until Kidani, 340 days until VWL!  Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!



WD, you are missing several dancing men.  Want to borrow some of my jumpies?


----------



## blossomz

Muush!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Muush -*  HeHeHeHeHeHe


----------



## Muushka

Just to get everyone in the spirit!

Say, for any of you Netflix streamers (JT is one!), I found a wonderful new Christmas movie.

Christmas Story (NOT to be confused with A Christmas Story).

It is a story about how St. Nick got his career started.  Not a comedy.


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> Want to borrow some of my jumpies?



That is a LOT of emoticons!!!  

Not sure when I'll drop by next, so Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

I have been home for 2 weeks, and I am_ really_ missing WDW and the Lodge, BAD!!!

Last week, I was good with it, life gets back to some normalcy(is that a word)  This week, work compounds, not complaining, glad to have it, but stuff just piles up that shouldnt, when you have able bodied folks in place to do the things that need to be done, yet they leave it for others(that would be me and Casey)to work on our supposed days off(yesterday and today).  So yesterday, I look at Casey, tell him you know where I wish I was, and he answers WDW.  If only we could be transported in an instance.

Ok, through with complaining, heigh ho, heigh ho, its off to work we go.

Hope all here in my groupie family have a Wonderful Christmas!!
Love ya guys!!


----------



## franandaj

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## stopher1

Merry Christmas Groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to all of my fellow groupies!


----------



## Inkmahm

Merry Christmas, one and all!

I got the best Christmas present already.  Our puppy's breeder has agreed to bring her to see us on Wednesday so we'll be able to see her in person and not just pictures!  Yay!


----------



## Granny

This festive fellow and I want to wish all Groupies a very 

*Merry Christmas!​*


----------



## DiznyDi

DDad and I would also like to extend our greetings to all our Groupie friends for a very Merry Christmas and a healthy and Happy New Year!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Bobbi


----------



## eliza61

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## twokats

Merry Christmas to everyone and a very Happy New Year!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Merry Christmas Groupies!!*




Inkmahm said:


> Merry Christmas, one and all!
> 
> I got the best Christmas present already.  Our puppy's breeder has agreed to bring her to see us on Wednesday so we'll be able to see her in person and not just pictures!  Yay!



What a great present!!  And the pictures you posted of her were so cute.


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies

Well teapot Santa just finish filling the Stockings, all that is stirring in this house is me and my cats... waiting for the family to wake up from their long winters nap.
With tea mug in hand,
*Wishing you all a Very Merry Christmas and Many Many Blessings in the New Year*


----------



## lisah0711

A very Merry Christmas to all the Groupies!


----------



## Inkmahm

An even better present- I was well enough to be able to sing in church last night!  DH still has the bronchitis but I cleared up enough that I could actually carry a tune (more or less.)  It's my favorite part of Christmas so I'm so glad I could join in the music.


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> 
> Well teapot Santa just finish filling the Stockings, all that is stirring in this house is me and my cats... waiting for the family to wake up from their long winters nap.
> With tea mug in hand,
> *Wishing you all a Very Merry Christmas and Many Many Blessings in the New Year*



Love it!

*Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it!

Happy Hanukkah to all who celebrate it! (I know it is over)

Happy Kwanzaa to all who celebrate it!​*
*And Happy New Year to everyone!!!*​


----------



## SantaRay

Sending wishes for a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all the Groupies!


----------



## blossomz

Hope Santa brought everything you wished for!  Did you watch the Disney parade?  Made me homesick!


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm...glad you're feeling somewhat better.  

And it looks like I can start my single digit dance to our AKV/SSR upcoming trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

It is snowing big time at our house!  We have at least 4" now and looks like no break until about 5am tomorrow.  Granny, can I stowaway with you folks?


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> It is snowing big time at our house!  We have at least 4" now and looks like no break until about 5am tomorrow.  Granny, can I stowaway with you folks?



Us too!  Oh how I wish it had been 24 hours earlier!

We're counting with you Granny!!  Love those guys!


----------



## blossomz

Love the counting moose!  

No snow yet here but it is on it's way!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> It is snowing big time at our house!  We have at least 4" now and looks like no break until about 5am tomorrow.  Granny, can I stowaway with you folks?



We had a nice white Christmas.  About 4-6" of snow but the streets were quickly cleared.  Really, about perfect weather for the holiday.

I know from living in the South for a while that many places don't have much snow removal equipment since snow is rarely a problem.  I hope that driving isn't too bad for you and Muush's area.

At least you can hunker down with some leftovers and NFL football, right?


----------



## Anna114

Here on Long Island we are in a blizzard warning. At least it waited until after Christmas.


----------



## franandaj

Here in California it's sunny! FINALLY!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> We had a nice white Christmas.  About 4-6" of snow but the streets were quickly cleared.  Really, about perfect weather for the holiday.
> 
> I know from living in the South for a while that many places don't have much snow removal equipment since snow is rarely a problem.  I hope that driving isn't too bad for you and Muush's area.
> 
> At least you can hunker down with some leftovers and NFL football, right?



We are very fortunate that we have a ton of equip. around here, and they were proactive in placing brine on Thurs.  Used to not be that way, but upside was we got out on roads, sledding and bonfiring, hotdogs and marshmallows.  Snow is gone off roads quickly these days.  Our kids dont know those days, which is unfortunate.

And you are right, football is keeping us sane  I will be 5 lbs. heavier before day is over  But I will make up for by reading a good diet book(while I eat that bag of cookies)


----------



## jimmytammy

franandaj said:


> Here in California it's sunny! FINALLY!



Our storm with snow came from your direction, so please let that sun come our way too!


----------



## wildernessDad

Here in Severn, MD, we are on the west edge of the snow line.  We are getting some snow, but it's light snow by comparison.

By the way, I don't know who's doing vacations now, but here's our late 2011 plan.  I will call MS tomorrow morning to snag the VWL reservation.  Have already snagged the AKV Kidani vacation.

Nov 23 - Nov 27, AKV Kidani
Nov 27 - Dec 4, VWL

Thanks!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Here in Severn, MD, we are on the west edge of the snow line.  We are getting some snow, but it's light snow by comparison.
> 
> By the way,* I don't know who's doing vacations now*, but here's our late 2011 plan.  I will call MS tomorrow morning to snag the VWL reservation.  Have already snagged the AKV Kidani vacation.
> 
> Nov 23 - Nov 27, AKV Kidani
> Nov 27 - Dec 4, VWL
> 
> Thanks!



That would be our beloved Stopher1, and he really appreciates PMs!

We got 7" total.  Still looks pretty out there!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> That would be our beloved Stopher1, and he really appreciates PMs!
> 
> We got 7" total.  Still looks pretty out there!



Yeah, had sent him one already.  We lucked out.  Got no snow, just brisk winds and cold temps.


----------



## franandaj

So groupies,

We just left the Walt Disney Family Museum.  AMAZING!!!!

It was so well done and Walt leads you through the whole thing via sound bytes and video.  They have truly assembled a wondrous collection which tells the story of his life. He was truly an amazing man.


----------



## blossomz

Wow, that sounds amazing. Will have to make it there some day.


----------



## stopher1

Greeting Groupies...from our sister lodge out west...which is simply GRAND!  Have NOT been on the computer in days, & won't be for a few more, but wanted to say hi (from my phone).  Hope your Christmas(es) were wonderful.  The VGC 2 bedroom is glorious.  I'll share a few pics later.


----------



## franandaj

blossomz said:


> Wow, that sounds amazing. Will have to make it there some day.



I think everyone on this list should put it in their plans...it was truly moving from the detail that they gave to the planning and preparations for Snow White via the Silly Symphonies to the wall of tribute to Walt after his death.  I was in tears as I looked at the cartoons that were posted following his passing.  I never realized he had died.  I watched all those Sunday night programs thinking that he was still out there making things wonderful for all of us.  I have no idea when I found out he was gone.



stopher1 said:


> Greeting Groupies...from our sister lodge out west...which is simply GRAND!  Have NOT been on the computer in days, & won't be for a few more, but wanted to say hi (from my phone).  Hope your Christmas(es) were wonderful.  The VGC 2 bedroom is glorious.  I'll share a few pics later.



Glad you are having a great time, and so happy you are enjoying your stay at the Grand!  It is a wonderful place!


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> Greeting Groupies...from our sister lodge out west...which is simply GRAND!  Have NOT been on the computer in days, & won't be for a few more, but wanted to say hi (from my phone).  Hope your Christmas(es) were wonderful.  The VGC 2 bedroom is glorious.  I'll share a few pics later.



We are hoping to combine a 1st ever trip to Disneyland and stay there along with a 1st ever to Hawaii(DD has been) and stay at Aulani.  Maybe 2013.  Looking forward to seeing those pics and hearing all about your stay.


----------



## jimmytammy

franandaj said:


> So groupies,
> 
> We just left the Walt Disney Family Museum.  AMAZING!!!!
> 
> It was so well done and Walt leads you through the whole thing via sound bytes and video.  They have truly assembled a wondrous collection which tells the story of his life. He was truly an amazing man.



Would love to incorporate this into a Disney land trip.  Walt was such an amazing and fascinating person.  He created a lot of happiness for us.


----------



## blossomz

I'm hoping to do the same thing as JT someday!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Greeting to all.  DiznyDi & I certainly hope all found christmas to be merry and that each found the Peace of the season.

Couldn't help but share DiznyDi's excitement for her new Moose Quilt Rack in her Lodge Room . . . 












A few of the items now on display have been recieved at the Groupie Meets.


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> Greeting to all.  DiznyDi & I certainly hope all found christmas to be merry and that each found the Peace of the season.
> 
> Couldn't help but share DiznyDi's excitement for her new Moose Quilt Rack in her Lodge Room . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the items now on display have been recieved at the Groupie Meets.



That is absolutely sooo cool guys.


----------



## blossomz

Awesome display Di!  Love it!!


----------



## Muushka

Awwww, Di and Dad, that is so sweet.  I miss you 2 already!  
We loved running into you 2 at the MVMCP and riding Peter Pan together.  

Remember my friend, the "pastor"   (Di thought I called him something else!)

franandaj, one of these days (years actually) we are going to get out there!

Hi Stopher   Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Greeting to all.  DiznyDi & I certainly hope all found christmas to be merry and that each found the Peace of the season.
> 
> Couldn't help but share DiznyDi's excitement for her new Moose Quilt Rack in her Lodge Room . . .
> 
> A few of the items now on display have been recieved at the Groupie Meets.



Thanks for sharing the lodge room display, DDad!   Looks awesome!


----------



## cheer4bison

Disney Di & Dad,

What a gorgeous quilt rack and Wilderness Lodge display!


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies 
Lots of Snow and Sun here The Girls and I just might have to go out and build a Snow Man Today 
 Still in Christmas Vacation Mode here with All 3 girls still visiting  



franandaj said:


> So groupies,
> 
> We just left the Walt Disney Family Museum.  AMAZING!!!!
> 
> It was so well done and Walt leads you through the whole thing via sound bytes and video.  They have truly assembled a wondrous collection which tells the story of his life. He was truly an amazing man.



I would love to visit this Museum is this the one in San Francisco?



stopher1 said:


> Greeting Groupies...from our sister lodge out west...which is simply GRAND!


Stopher..have a  Wonderful time sure wish we could arrange a Groupie meet out there 



Dizny Dad said:


> Greeting to all.  DiznyDi & I certainly hope all found Christmas to be merry and that each found the Peace of the season.
> 
> Couldn't help but share DiznyDi's excitement for her new Moose Quilt Rack in her Lodge Room . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the items now on display have been recieved at the Groupie Meets.



Love Love it
Di did you make that Quilt?? and I think I recognize a few items


----------



## DiznyDi

Well Hi Groupies!
I guess you know what I got for Christmas!   DDad worked long and hard on the pattern/design until he had it just right. I think the finished product turned out great!
Little by little my lodge room is taking shape. We added a pencil tree in a corner complete with Mickey and friends in their canoe.

Yes, *tea pot* I'm sure you do recognize some of the things on my shelf - after all, they came from you!  The wood carvings are done by Judy Derench, the carver at Disney; often found at Animal Kingdom or at the Lodge.  I did not make the quilt. As much as I like to be creative, quilts are just not my thing.  This one is by Patch Magic (I think) and is called Cedar Trail. I found it at Overstock.com but I believe they call it Moose Tracks.

Miss you too, *Muush*!  Hopefully we'll have the opportunity again to meet up with you and Mr. Muush.  Such fun!

Looking forward to your report and pictures, *stopher*! Nice that you've thought about us while gone.


----------



## tea pot

My Dear Groupie Friends

I have a urgent prayer request for my oldest DD
She has had some concerning Neruo symptoms over Christmas that are getting progressively worse each day. 
She has a test schedule for Friday but today her symptoms are most concerning.
I'm praying to let go and let God but I could use some support for this worried mother.

Thanks so much for listening 
and sorry to start the day on such a serious note.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Tea Pot, I remember while we were at WDW she had some issues going on.  I was thinking about her the other day.

She is in our prayers for kind and alert medical personnel, and comfort of the heavenly kind for your daughter and her wonderful parents.


----------



## lisah0711

tea pot said:


> My Dear Groupie Friends
> 
> I have a urgent prayer request for my oldest DD
> She has had some concerning Neruo symptoms over Christmas that are getting progressively worse each day.
> She has a test schedule for Friday but today her symptoms are most concerning.
> I'm praying to let go and let God but I could use some support for this worried mother.
> 
> Thanks so much for listening
> and sorry to start the day on such a serious note.



Aww, tea pot!    Prayers and  for you, your DD, and your whole family.


----------



## Granny

Tea Pot...prayers and best wishes to you and your family at this challenging time.


----------



## cheer4bison

Prayers and best wishes to your whole family, teapot!  Thinking of you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Tea Pot -* DiznyDi & I both are jumping into the prayer pile for your DD.


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> My Dear Groupie Friends
> 
> I have a urgent prayer request for my oldest DD
> She has had some concerning Neruo symptoms over Christmas that are getting progressively worse each day.
> She has a test schedule for Friday but today her symptoms are most concerning.
> I'm praying to let go and let God but I could use some support for this worried mother.
> 
> Thanks so much for listening
> and sorry to start the day on such a serious note.



Sending them up right now.


----------



## franandaj

teapot 

Best wishes and thoughts going out for your DD.


----------



## eliza61

tea pot said:


> My Dear Groupie Friends
> 
> I have a urgent prayer request for my oldest DD
> She has had some concerning Neruo symptoms over Christmas that are getting progressively worse each day.
> She has a test schedule for Friday but today her symptoms are most concerning.
> I'm praying to let go and let God but I could use some support for this worried mother.
> 
> Thanks so much for listening
> and sorry to start the day on such a serious note.



Oh Teapot, no apologies needed what so ever.  Winging my prayers up to heaven as we speak.  

Isn't it so absolutely horrible to watch a love one in pain.  You've got my shoulder for the support and please keep us posted.

E


----------



## eliza61

Sending out an early Happy new Year wish to you guys.  The old guy and I are off to Sin City, Las Vegas tonight for a long weekend and birthday celebration.

Be Bless!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sending prayers for you and your daughter tea pot.


----------



## blossomz

Teapot..you know you can depend on us!


----------



## jimmytammy

Teapot...we feel honored you would ask all of us to pray for this matter.

Our family will be sending prayers for you, your family and your DD.


----------



## stopher1

Teapot... I am certainly praying!


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> My Dear Groupie Friends
> 
> I have a urgent prayer request for my oldest DD
> She has had some concerning Neruo symptoms over Christmas that are getting progressively worse each day.
> She has a test schedule for Friday but today her symptoms are most concerning.
> I'm praying to let go and let God but I could use some support for this worried mother.
> 
> Thanks so much for listening
> and sorry to start the day on such a serious note.



Just saw this note now, right before bed. She will be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Inkmahm

Cindy is 39 days old today. The breeder brought her to our house so we could meet her for the first time.  My sister and niece are only in town until Friday and they really really wanted to see her before they left.  We all fell in love with her!
The first picture is DH meeting his dog for the first time.  The second is another niece holding Cindy.


----------



## cheer4bison

Good morning Groupies!!!

This morning I turned on my computer to find that the 2011 Walt Disney World Moms Panel had gone live!!!!  Just wanted to share with you.  You all were so kind and encouraging through the application process, that I wanted to share the launch of the updated site with you first. 

http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/videos.aspx?pnl=196

Have a great day!

Jill


----------



## Granny

*Inkmahm*...looks like a very happy puppy and family! 

*Jill*...I went to that link and it looks like a lot of fun for you.  Obviously something Disney takes pretty seriously.  Enjoy the experience and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Muushka

I just watched your video Jill, it was great!

Makes me want to take one of those adventurous vacations!

All kidding aside, that is probably the only way I could get Mr Muush to leave this country (well, by plane).  
DCL is the only way i got him on a cruise.

Keep us apprised of your new adventure.


----------



## wildernessDad

TP, your DD is in our thoughts and prayers.

c4b, have a great time with the Mom's panel.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Oh Tea Pot, I remember while we were at WDW she had some issues going on.  I was thinking about her the other day.
> 
> She is in our prayers for kind and alert medical personnel, and comfort of the heavenly kind for your daughter and her wonderful parents.





lisah0711 said:


> Aww, tea pot!    Prayers and  for you, your DD, and your whole family.





Granny said:


> Tea Pot...prayers and best wishes to you and your family at this challenging time.





cheer4bison said:


> Prayers and best wishes to your whole family, teapot!  Thinking of you!





Dizny Dad said:


> *Tea Pot -* DiznyDi & I both are jumping into the prayer pile for your DD.





horselover said:


> Sending them up right now.





franandaj said:


> teapot
> 
> Best wishes and thoughts going out for your DD.





eliza61 said:


> Oh Teapot, no apologies needed what so ever.  Winging my prayers up to heaven as we speak.
> 
> Isn't it so absolutely horrible to watch a love one in pain.  You've got my shoulder for the support and please keep us posted.
> 
> E





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sending prayers for you and your daughter tea pot.





blossomz said:


> Teapot..you know you can depend on us!





jimmytammy said:


> Teapot...we feel honored you would ask all of us to pray for this matter.
> 
> Our family will be sending prayers for you, your family and your DD.





stopher1 said:


> Teapot... I am certainly praying!





Inkmahm said:


> Just saw this note now, right before bed. She will be in my prayers tonight.





wildernessDad said:


> TP, your DD is in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> c4b, have a great time with the Mom's panel.



Thank you all so much. I was holding it together pretty well till I read all your posts. 

We spent the day at the hospital yesterday and have been given a scary preliminary DX. 
 We will be continuing with several test and specialist visit over the next few days and into next week.

I'm praying for strength and peace in acceptance.
Yesterday I kept thinking of the foot prints prayer...."It was then I carried you." 

I"ll keep you updated and my heartfelt thanks again


----------



## tea pot

cheer4bison said:


> Good morning Groupies!!!
> 
> This morning I turned on my computer to find that the 2011 Walt Disney World Moms Panel had gone live!!!!  Just wanted to share with you.  You all were so kind and encouraging through the application process, that I wanted to share the launch of the updated site with you first.
> 
> http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/videos.aspx?pnl=196
> 
> Have a great day!
> Jill




So cool  Jill   Love the video, have a great time on the Mom's Panel





Inkmahm said:


> Cindy is 39 days old today.



aw  what a sweetie 


Well I'm off today to..." Just Keep On Swminning"


----------



## horselover

cheer4bison said:


> Good morning Groupies!!!
> 
> This morning I turned on my computer to find that the 2011 Walt Disney World Moms Panel had gone live!!!!  Just wanted to share with you.  You all were so kind and encouraging through the application process, that I wanted to share the launch of the updated site with you first.
> 
> http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/videos.aspx?pnl=196
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Jill



That is so cool Jill.  Again well done!          Did you do a TR from your mom's panel trip?    Would love to hear all the details.



tea pot said:


> Thank you all so much. I was holding it together pretty well till I read all your posts.
> 
> We spent the day at the hospital yesterday and have been given a scary preliminary DX.
> We will be continuing with several test and specialist visit over the next few days and into next week.
> 
> I'm praying for strength and peace in acceptance.
> Yesterday I kept thinking of the foot prints prayer...."It was then I carried you."
> 
> I"ll keep you updated and my heartfelt thanks again



Continuing to pray for your DD & your family.  Keeps us updated when you can.  Lots of prayers, good thoughts, & hugs coming your way.


----------



## Muushka

Footprints in the Sand - Poem


One night I dreamed I was walking along the beach with the Lord.
Many scenes from my life flashed across the sky.
In each scene I noticed footprints in the sand.
Sometimes there were two sets of footprints,
other times there were one set of footprints.

This bothered me because I noticed
that during the low periods of my life,
when I was suffering from
anguish, sorrow or defeat,
I could see only one set of footprints.

So I said to the Lord,
You promised me Lord,
that if I followed you,
you would walk with me always.
But I have noticed that during the most trying periods of my life
there have only been one set of footprints in the sand.
Why, when I needed you most, you have not been there for me?

The Lord replied,
The times when you have seen only one set of footprints in the sand,
is when I carried you.​
I know everyone knows the poem Joy is talking about.  
But I love it so much I had to read it again and wanted to post it in case anyone else wanted to.

  Still in our prayers, Joy


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

It's been way too long groupies--hope you all had a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Footprints in the Sand - Poem
> 
> 
> One night I dreamed I was walking along the beach with the Lord.
> Many scenes from my life flashed across the sky.
> In each scene I noticed footprints in the sand.
> Sometimes there were two sets of footprints,
> other times there were one set of footprints.
> 
> This bothered me because I noticed
> that during the low periods of my life,
> when I was suffering from
> anguish, sorrow or defeat,
> I could see only one set of footprints.
> 
> So I said to the Lord,
> You promised me Lord,
> that if I followed you,
> you would walk with me always.
> But I have noticed that during the most trying periods of my life
> there have only been one set of footprints in the sand.
> Why, when I needed you most, you have not been there for me?
> 
> The Lord replied,
> The times when you have seen only one set of footprints in the sand,
> is when I carried you.​
> I know everyone knows the poem Joy is talking about.
> But I love it so much I had to read it again and wanted to post it in case anyone else wanted to.
> 
> Still in our prayers, Joy



It's one of my favorite prayers, too.  I first saw it when I was a teenager in a shadow box with dried flowers.  I bought it for my mom and dad for Christmas so it hung in our home for many years.  I can't even count the number of times it has helped me remember that God is always with me.

Still praying here in WI for a better diagnosis than anticipated...


----------



## jimmytammy

Joy  
Hang onto Him with all your strength.  We will keep the prayers flowing Heavenward.


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Good morning Groupies!!!
> 
> This morning I turned on my computer to find that the 2011 Walt Disney World Moms Panel had gone live!!!!  Just wanted to share with you.  You all were so kind and encouraging through the application process, that I wanted to share the launch of the updated site with you first.
> 
> http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/videos.aspx?pnl=196
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Jill



Jill

Tammy and I just watched.  It was great!!


----------



## Muushka

Tomorrow is 1/1.  You know what that means:

*Happy New Year!!!

And more importantly:

Happy Birthday Eliza!!!*​


----------



## blossomz

Jill!  Very cool!

Happy birthday dear Eliza!

Ink:  Cindy is adorable !

And...Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## horselover

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!   And of course.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELIZA!!!!!


----------



## Granny

I'll be driving to Orlando tomorrow (starting about 4:00 a.m.) so let me take this opportunity to say:

*Happy Birthday Eliza!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy New Year Groupies!!!!

Happy Birthday Eliza!!!!  
Hope Vegas is good to you!​
Maybe I'll see you at SSR *Granny*!  Have a safe drive down.  

I may be insane but for my New Year I've ended up cobbling together a little trip to FL.  I had the opportunity to go to a conference in Miami.  That together with holding points that we had from when my Mom passed away left me thinking that it was a perfect opportunity.  Airfare to Orlando was a LOT less expensive and the car rental for the week is less expensive compared to flying MCO to MIA.   Ever since Mom's passing I've also been feeling like I need a little escape on my own so hopefully it'll be a good thing that way too.  But wow - DVC is busy!!!!  

I'm going to be at SSR on the 5-7th, VB 7th-9th, Miami 9th-12th, SSR 12-14th.  A mini tour of Central and East FL.  I had the lodge for the 12th but couldn't get the 13th so finally decided to switch to SSR.  I've been calling daily to try and get the 7th at WDW also but so far nada.  Hopefully I won't be sitting at VB in my parka!  One night would be ok but I'm a little worried about two.  I'll have my first stay at SSR.  That'll complete my tour of WDW resorts and leave only HHI (and Aulani) as resorts we need to check out.


----------



## franandaj

Happy Birthday Eliza!  Pull a lever or two for me!  We'll be there in a month! 

Kat, your trip sounds like a lot of fun!  I have many more resorts to check out before I've seen them all.  Hope to get back to working on it soon!

Granny have an awesome time!

Teapot, you're still in my thoughts, hope everything turns out better than expected.


----------



## DiznyDi

Lots happening this week for our little band of Groupies :

 Happy Birthday Eliza! 

Inkmahm, your new little pup is as cute as can be. I'm sure you're counting down the days until she comes to stay!

Kathy, that's some traveling schedule you've got! DDad and I have decided that we're through with split-stays; just too much to pack, unpack and repeat as necessary. Have fun!

And Granny, you have fun, too! Safe travels. Enjoy the World and all it has to offer. May you be blessed with warm sunshine and dry weather.

tea pot, continued prayers for you, your family and the medical professionals who you have entrusted your daughters care.

Wishing all our Groupie friends a healthy, happy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## Granny

Di & Alison...thanks for the kind words regarding my trip.  It's 3:30 a.m. and I'm waiting for DD to roll out of bed and into the car to begin our trip south.

I hope all Groupies had a safe New Year's celebration...and welcome to that auspicious date of 1-1-11.  

I'll check back in a couple of days when we get to AKV.  Be well, my friends!


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## horselover

Wishing you all good health, love, wisdom, & happiness in the new year!


----------



## cheer4bison

Happy New Year Groupies!!!!  Wishing you all health and happiness in the months ahead. 

Happy birthday Eliza!  I'm making the black-eyed peas recipe you posted a few years back in the hopes of securing good luck for 2011!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy New Year Groupies*

*Granny*, glad to see you here on the boards.  I heard of all the weather problems in your neck of the woods. 
Glad all is well.  Have a wonderful time at AKV! Happy trails.

*Eliza*, are you off to Vegas????  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Muushka

Tea Pot, you and your daughter are still being thought of.


----------



## magicalmcwho

Happy New Year to all the groupies.

We had a great trip at VWL this past Christmas.

Jim.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Kathy, that's some traveling schedule you've got! DDad and I have decided that we're through with split-stays; just too much to pack, unpack and repeat as necessary. Have fun!



I'm not fond of split stays either but if it's just myself it's not so bad.  I travel frequently enough and can live out of a suitcase.  Also I'll have a car for the travels so moving isn't much of a hassel and I can keep the luggage and access whatever I need.  I doubt I'd do this if there were two of us.  I'm not fond of the split stays either normally but when you book 2 weeks in advance you take what you can!  

We're trying an Owner's locker this year.  My only worry is if it can fit in my mid-size car for the week!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Jill - love your bio video. Congrats on being selected. What a fun experience for you. So happy for you!

Inkmahm - adorable puppy

Tea pot - continued prayers 

Eliza - happy birthday! Hope you are having a wonderful Vegas bday!


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies

I can't thank you enough for all your kind words and prayers.
They are such a comfort to me  and thanks Muush for the poem.

We are looking at a DX that is not life treating but definitely life changing.

I'm hanging onto His promises and taking it one day at a time. 

My sincere prayer for a Healthy, Safe, and Happy New Year for all of you
filled with Blessings. 

Oh and Happy Birthday Eliza and don't go too wild in Vegas


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny

Have a great trip!!

Magicalmcwho

Glad you had a wonderful trip, dont be a stranger here, we love our groupies!

TeaPot

Still lifting you folks up.  God has a plan in all this, continue leaning on Him, He will guide you folks through it all.

Eliza

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## KyleRayner

I know VWL doesn't have 3 bedroom villas but do they have any connecting rooms?


----------



## horselover

Good afternoon groupies.  Back to reality today.           Back to work for me & back to school for the kids, although DS12 is trying his best to avoid doing any work at all today.  This should be a fun week with him.  Not!!         It would be the same thing if he was at "regular" school.  He'd be sitting there refusing to work.  It's the same every year.  We just need to get through the next week or 2 until we're back on a regular school routine.

So, who's booked their trip for Dec. yet?  Anyone getting shut out of what they want?   We're leaning towards going over Christmas.  Still not 100% sure but close.  So no groupie meet for us.            Looks like it will just be the 4 of us as my mom has decided going on a cruise with us sounds like more fun.   She really doesn't enjoy the parks that much & really, really dislikes waiting in line.   The cruise would probably work out better.  So it looks like the May cruise will probably get rescheduled to Oct.  Will no more in a day or 2.

Good luck to all those calling for ressies soon!    Have a good day all!


----------



## eliza61

The old guy and I just returned from bringing in the New Year in Las Vegas.  With over 50 million people visiting each year, Las Vegas can only be described as chaos on steroids.   Nowhere else in the world can you see a overweight man in a pink thong body suit complete with stomach cut out name “Cotton candy” ordering coffee and no one bats an eye.  Nowhere else can you see a 85 year old retired showgirl in a mini skirt and orthopedic shoes serving drinks.  One minute you’re saving money by walking instead of catching a cab, the next minute you’re sitting in the driver’s seat of a $125,000 dollar Cadillac Maybach (at the Wynn resort) with the salesman asking “how many would you like to order”?  

Unlike Disneyworld where part of the charm is “soaking” in the atmosphere, Las Vegas slams you upside the head with the atmosphere. Like some type of neon, virtual 2X4.  It is sensory overload.  Lights flashing, bells going off and smells overwhelming. 

Caught a show almost every night.  Saw Cher, who thanks to the wonders of modern technology still has not hit puberty at the age of 60+, also saw Ka by cirque du soliel.  I’ve never saw a Cirque show that we didn’t like.  Sinbad, the comedian and a dance troupe called Jabberwockeez.

Now my only comparison to a Disney trip and unfortunately it is not a favorable one for my first love.

Food in Vegas is divine.  I’m not talking the celebrity restaurants, we didn’t eat at any, I’m talking about the in house restaurants hotel (the Monte carlo).  We arrived on Thursday around 3:30 and were pretty much starved since you no longer get food on flights.  Stopped at a place called the “Pub” which was pretty much a hotel sports bar, pretty much proceeded to have the absolute best burger known to man. They were to die for.  Every meal was like this, pretty much leaving the restaurant saying “that was absolutely delicious”.   I miss that feeling at the world and hopping that this is just a "temporary" laspes with the mouse house

All and all a great trip, weather was freezing, my luck, it was the coldest New Years eve in the last 50 years.  Go figure…    also figures that I forgot my digital camera on the kitchen table.  I did buy a disposable but pics will have to wait until I get the film developed.  

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.  Those wishes are actually the "gift" that I appreciate more than stuff.  When I was younger, I didn't like having my birthday on a holiday, now I love it primarily because every year I get to watch "It's a wonderful life" and it has a great quote.
_*"Dear George, remember no man is a failure who has friends"*_.  So as usual I'm thanking God this New Year with my virtual friends.

Happy New year!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Hi there! DH and I are new to DVC and purchased VWL. I mean is there any other place to stay  Going back in Feb for a late anniversary celebration and again in August for my Bday! I just love this place and can't wait for our first stay here!


----------



## Muushka

KyleRayner said:


> I know VWL doesn't have 3 bedroom villas but do they have any connecting rooms?



Do you mean a studio that will connect to a 2 bedroom?  Sorry, I don't know the answer, hopefully someone will.  



horselover said:


> Good afternoon groupies.  Back to reality today.           Back to work for me & back to school for the kids, although DS12 is trying his best to avoid doing any work at all today.  This should be a fun week with him.  Not!!         It would be the same thing if he was at "regular" school.  He'd be sitting there refusing to work.  It's the same every year.  We just need to get through the next week or 2 until we're back on a regular school routine.
> 
> So, who's booked their trip for Dec. yet?  Anyone getting shut out of what they want?   We're leaning towards going over Christmas.  Still not 100% sure but close.  So no groupie meet for us.            Looks like it will just be the 4 of us as my mom has decided going on a cruise with us sounds like more fun.   She really doesn't enjoy the parks that much & really, really dislikes waiting in line.   The cruise would probably work out better.  So it looks like the May cruise will probably get rescheduled to Oct.  Will no more in a day or 2.
> 
> Good luck to all those calling for ressies soon!    Have a good day all!



Hi HL   We are unsure when we will return to VWL this year.  I am thinking we won't make it for Dec, but perhaps Oct or early Nov.  We are doing a cruise in Oct with friends.  Ship is uncertain, but let me know what you choose!

I'm glad that the homeschooling is working out with your son.



lakelandgal70 said:


> Hi there! DH and I are new to DVC and purchased VWL. I mean is there any other place to stay  Going back in Feb for a late anniversary celebration and again in August for my Bday! I just love this place and can't wait for our first stay here!



Well lookie here Groupies!  Our first catch of the year!! lakelandgal70 
You sound like a great candidate for this thread, but you need one of our Moosies go gussie up your siggy.  
Grab him if you like!  I'll bet he would look great on you!

2 trips planned, that means 2 trip reports with pictures for us!!  Fun!!!  Just kidding (sort of), Groupies don't have to write trip reports, we just love sharing the fun!


----------



## franandaj

Glad you had a great trip Eliza!  By any chance did you eat at Andre's in the Monte Carlo?  We love Vegas as a food destination, and we're planning a trip at the end of the month. We'll be staying at Sam's Town and plan to hit some of the restaurants there, but we always like to have one "over the top" meal and I've seen Andre's get some pretty good reviews online, I was just curious if you could give me a first hand opinion?


----------



## lakelandgal70

Muushka said:


> Well lookie here Groupies!  Our first catch of the year!! lakelandgal70
> You sound like a great candidate for this thread, but you need one of our Moosies go gussie up your siggy.
> Grab him if you like!  I'll bet he would look great on you!
> 
> 2 trips planned, that means 2 trip reports with pictures for us!!  Fun!!!  Just kidding (sort of), Groupies don't have to write trip reports, we just love sharing the fun!



Hahahha Well I will try and figure out how to grap the moosie thingy to my siggy. Not the most techy person. Don't get me wrong. I looove tech things just have a hard time figuring things out. 

I will do the trip report thing if I can figure it out. Can you see the theme here. hahah I get easily confuzzeled. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*lakelandgal70 -* *Welcome Home !! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome lakelandgal70 Glad to have you here!!


----------



## Granny

Hi gang! 

Checked in to AKV-Kidani today and have just a couple of minutes to say that my daughter and I made the drive safely (through downpour rain for about 10 hours of the 17 hour drive).  Enjoyed our day at Universal and visited some WDW resorts to see their last day of decoration.

Check-in was the mess that has recently been reported often here.  Checked in at 10:30 a.m., no text message all day.  Returned at 4:30 p.m. and they couldn't find out if our room had been cleaned yet!  After about 45 minutes at the front desk, when I patiently asked if there were any other rooms, we were finally given our room number.  

Had a nice dinner at Boma's and now am heading to the lobby to meet my wife coming in on the ME bus.

And thanks Muush...you're right.  The tornadoes hit about 5 miles from our house the other night!

See you guys soon.


----------



## DiznyDi

*lakelandgal70* WELCOME to our little corner of the Dis ! 

*Muushka* is our momma moose and keeps all things in order. If you look at page 1 of the thread, there should be instructions there how to get your moosie.  

*Eliza61* keeps the herd amused with her wonderful story-telling of real life situations.  Nice to have you back Eliza!

*stopher1* is the keeper of the trip list with knowledge of all things Disney. PM your dates to him if you'd like them included.

*jimmytammy* co-ordinator extraordinaire of Groupie meets and all around nice folks.  There are others you will meet here, too.  So come back and visit often.  Groupies are the best!

Thanks for the update, *tea pot*.  Ddad and I will continue to lift you in prayer.


----------



## stopher1

Well hello and a belated Happy New Year to all the Groupies!  A belated Happy Birthday to eliza as well!  

We are back from our 2 weeks in California.  Let me just say it was nice but bittersweet and hard at the same time.  My FIL had been doing quite well, but since my visit out there just last month, has sadly taken a turn for the worse.  My DW did NOT want to leave at all, but all in all, it's good to be home once again sleeping in our own beds, instead of a different one every 2-3 nights. 

I was back at the office today and wow was it a zoo.  Over 1500 emails to sort through.  Lots of vm's - and paper mail to boot.  Plus, oh several deadlines to meet yet this week.  Welcome back to reality!  Ugh.

And California?... let's see... 5 cities, 29 relatives, Disneyland - packed Disneyland... record attendance Disneyland... ticket sales were stopped at 10 am Disneyland... sardines Disneyland.  Wow.  But VGC was magical beyond all measure.  Oh my goodness.  If any of you are able to get out there (who aren't already planning on doing so) - Please, PLEASE, *PLEASE* do.  It has the charm and grace of the Lodge, and so much more.  Oh my goodness.  It is fabulous.  This was my 4th stay, but the 1st with the family, and my first in anything larger than a Studio.  The 2 Bedroom (Dedicated) was magnificent.  I just love the murphy bed in the living room, and that 3rd bathroom (like at Kidani), just made it so much easier for 9 people to get along.  My SIL and nephews were absolutely enchanted.  AND THE VIEW of *World of Color *at California Adventure was fabulous.  Sure the Golden Zephyr ride was in the way for part - but it was quite nice viewing from either the balcony or the living room window after having seen it in person down in the park.  I can't wait to stay again next November, if not sooner.  

Well - lots to catch up on, and some updates to write for my existing TR and the one I'm trying to start as well from my bi-coastal trip in November/December (let alone the one that just finished...).  I'll be back by soon.  TTFN.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny

Glad yall made it alright, sorry for the delay in getting your room.  From this point on, hope you have a wonderful trip

Di

You are too kind.  You and Rich are special folks yourself.  Like so many here we have met, friends for life.

Stopher

Glad you got home safely.  Reality does have a way of messing up life.  Just start planning that next Disney trip, and things will look up


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> 
> Glad you got home safely.  Reality does have a way of messing up life.  _*Just start planning that next Disney trip, and things will look up*_



Ha ha Jimmy - let me just change that sentence from "start planning" to "keep planning"...  we have 2 WDW trips in the works for this year with a possible 3rd hop down to the World (solo) as well;  followed by 1 DL trip, and 1 WDW & 1 DL trips for next year plus a possible Hawaii (Aulani) trip all in some stage of planning already... just called to make my November VGC reservation yesterday.    So really, it should be more like, "just pick up where you left off"  

If only all of this work stuff wouldn't get in the way of my planning!


----------



## stopher1

Oh, and BTW... my DW has started to crack I think in regards to picking up some VWL points.  Last night she herself said that the 2042 date isn't all that bad since it IS still 31 years away (which has been her point of contention previously)... so here's to hoping that 2011 will be our year and I can truly call the Lodge home too, and not just be the sorta so-so Groupie.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Oh, and BTW... my DW has started to crack I think in regards to picking up some VWL points.  Last night she herself said that the 2042 date isn't all that bad since it IS still 31 years away (which has been her point of contention previously)... so here's to hoping that 2011 will be our year and I can truly call the Lodge home too, *and not just be the sorta so-so Groupie.*



*sorta so-so Groupie????*

You have got to be kidding!  This man got up at crack-thirty on the day that HE arranged for us all to meet at Whispering Canyon for breakfast.  Made his way over from AKV with all sorts of troubles with transportation and STILL got there before we stumbled out of bed, down the elevator and into the dining room!

sorta so-so Groupie???  I think not!

In any event, I hope you get your add on and glad your wife is seeing things differently.

And on the birthday front......
*Happy Birthday to Mr deebits AKA Ed.  *

I hope tomorrow is extra special birthday boy!!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> *sorta so-so Groupie????*
> 
> You have got to be kidding!  This man got up at crack-thirty on the day that HE arranged for us all to meet at Whispering Canyon for breakfast.  Made his way over from AKV with all sorts of troubles with transportation and STILL got there before we stumbled out of bed, down the elevator and into the dining room!
> 
> sorta so-so Groupie???  I think not!
> 
> In any event, I hope you get your add on and glad your wife is seeing things differently.
> 
> !!



  oh Muush, I was wondering if you specifically would respond to that, and you just made my day!!  Had me cracking up actually.   I love it!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmytammy -* How proud you must be!  And what a wonderful thing it says about your parenting abilities!

Kristian won!  _Homeschool Scholar of the Year_   

Congratulations Kristian!  Your future is what you make of it - go get it!


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> . . . .  and not just be the sorta so-so Groupie. . . .



A love for the Lodge is all that is required to be a Groupie.  A heallthy respect for Muushka doesn't hurt, either!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> *sorta so-so Groupie????*
> 
> You have got to be kidding!
> sorta so-so Groupie???  I think not!





Dizny Dad said:


> A love for the Lodge is all that is required to be a Groupie.  A healthy respect for Muushka doesn't hurt, either!



I was just teasing...


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> oh Muush, I was wondering if you specifically would respond to that, and you just made my day!!  Had me cracking up actually.   I love it!



  Of course!



Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmytammy -* How proud you must be!  And what a wonderful thing it says about your parenting abilities!
> 
> Kristian won!  _Homeschool Scholar of the Year_
> 
> Congratulations Kristian!  Your future is what you make of it - go get it!



OK, I just went back over the posts and missed this announcement.  Do I need glasses or is it somewhere else??

In any event, WOW!!  That is wonderful.  Congratulations to both the student (Kristian) and her wonderful teacher (Tammy)



Dizny Dad said:


> A love for the Lodge is all that is required to be a Groupie.  A heallthy respect for Muushka doesn't hurt, either!



Respect for Muush!  I'll let Mr Muush know about this!



Granny said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> Checked in to AKV-Kidani today and have just a couple of minutes to say that my daughter and I made the drive safely (through downpour rain for about 10 hours of the 17 hour drive).  Enjoyed our day at Universal and visited some WDW resorts to see their last day of decoration.
> 
> Check-in was the mess that has recently been reported often here.  Checked in at 10:30 a.m., no text message all day.  Returned at 4:30 p.m. and they couldn't find out if our room had been cleaned yet!  After about 45 minutes at the front desk, when I patiently asked if there were any other rooms, we were finally given our room number.
> 
> Had a nice dinner at Boma's and now am heading to the lobby to meet my wife coming in on the ME bus.
> 
> And thanks Muush...you're right.  The tornadoes hit about 5 miles from our house the other night!
> 
> See you guys soon.



Granny, I lost the previous page and just read your post.  Whew, 5 miles from home .  I am so glad you are all right.
Enjoy your time with Mickey!

PS How was HRH?  Did you get to ride Harry Potter?  I just saw the first 2 movies this week, I liked them!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Birthday Mr. deebits!


----------



## blossomz

Happy birthday debits!

Great report stop her! Congrats on scholar of the year!

What a talented group we are!


----------



## helenk

I enjoyed my stay at the VWL so much this past Nov/Dec that I am planning a split stay this year with 3 nights at the VWL and then 2 nights at the AKV.
I have a small contract and my thought process had been to bank one years points and stay at the VWL every other year, but I am going to try a split stay and see how I like doing that.
I am just waiting for the 8th of this month to make my call. Fingers crossed for Dec 8, 9 and 10 at VWL and then 11, 12 at the AKV.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the Congrats folks.  We are very proud parents, indeed.  Kristian is through with her sr. year as of this past Nov. and is enrolled in college and will be starting on that path in just days.  Smarts didnt come from me, but I will take some of the credit anyway

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  deebits

Stopher

I think we can all relate to the planning stuff.  Figured you had something cooking, like most of us  And not a groupie, hah, I challenge any who would dare say such nonsense

helenk

We understand your pain, heres some Moose Dust in hopes of getting those ressies


----------



## Granny

Lots going on in Groupieland these days I see! 

*Jimmy*...awesome news about Kristian!  Congratulations to you, Tammy and Kristian on this accomplishment. And I'll include Casey too since these types of accomplishments include the whole family to achieve! 

*Deebits*....*Happy Birthday!!*

*Muush*...Universal was crazy.  Literally 95% of the people going there are heading to Harry Potter land.  By 10:00 in the morning they had a 20-30 stand by line JUST TO GET INTO THAT SECTION OF THE PARK!!  Can you imagine a 20 minute wait just to get into, say, Adventureland?  Then once you got into the park there was a 60-90 minute wait for the Forbidden Journey ride.  Fortunately, we had early park access since we stayed on site and only had a 20 minute wait.  The ride itself was awesome...maybe the best attraction in Orlando.  But if anyone is prone to motion sickness at all, don't do it!  It is a pretty wild ride.


----------



## sleepydog25

lakelandgal70 said:


> Hi there! DH and I are new to DVC and purchased VWL. I mean is there any other place to stay  Going back in Feb for a late anniversary celebration and again in August for my Bday! I just love this place and can't wait for our first stay here!


Welcome!  I tend to agree with you (and pretty much everyone else on this thread) that there is no other place quite like VWL.


----------



## eliza61

*JimmyTammy*- Let me add my congrats to Kristian.  Way to go!!

*Deebits*- Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you.  Have a magical day.


Did you guys get your new planner?  Is it me or are there waaay less pictures?    I use to enjoy the nice resort pictures.


----------



## helenk

eliza61 said:


> *JimmyTammy*- Let me add my congrats to Kristian.  Way to go!!
> 
> *Deebits*- Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you.  Have a magical day.
> 
> 
> Did you guys get your new planner?  Is it me or are there waaay less pictures?    I use to enjoy the nice resort pictures.



You are right, there are hardly any pictures. I love giving the book to my grand-daughter to look at and this year was kind of a bust.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Did you guys get your new planner?  Is it me or are there waaay less pictures?    I use to enjoy the nice resort pictures.



We got ours yesterday.  You are correct.  A lot less pictures.  I really enjoyed those too.  I also miss that pocket that was on the back cover.  It was a good spot to keep confirmations & track your points.


----------



## Muushka

I got something from DVC today, our dues bill.  Coal would have been better!!!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I got something from DVC today, our dues bill.  Coal would have been better!!!



Oy vey.  that means it will be traveling up the turnpike and landing in my mail box some time soon.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I got something from DVC today, our dues bill.  Coal would have been better!!!





eliza61 said:


> Oy vey.  that means it will be traveling up the turnpike and landing in my mail box some time soon.



I got ours yesterday...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Off to Florida in 8 hours.  

Still packing......


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> I got something from DVC today, our dues bill.  Coal would have been better!!!





eliza61 said:


> Oy vey.  that means it will be traveling up the turnpike and landing in my mail box some time soon.



It is with the arrival of the "Dues Bill" that is the indicator of whether you have enough DVC points - if the arrival of such eliminates adonitis, you have enough points.

Now, Muush, eliza; did the arrival of such remove your addonitis?  

DiznyDi is right with you; she is still scratching the rash . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Off to Florida in 8 hours.
> 
> Still packing......



Have a great trip!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Off to Florida in 8 hours.
> 
> Still packing......



Happy trails to you!  Pictures!!  We want pictures!!!



Dizny Dad said:


> It is with the arrival of the "Dues Bill" that is the indicator of whether you have enough DVC points - if the arrival of such eliminates adonitis, you have enough points.
> 
> Now, Muush, eliza; did the arrival of such remove your addonitis?
> 
> DiznyDi is right with you; she is still scratching the rash . . . .



No, DDad, no addonitis for me.  Still trying to talk Mr Muush into eliminating a contract!!!


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Off to Florida in 8 hours.
> 
> Still packing......



have a great time Kat!



Dizny Dad said:


> It is with the arrival of the "Dues Bill" that is the indicator of whether you have enough DVC points - if the arrival of such eliminates adonitis, you have enough points.
> 
> Now, Muush, eliza; did the arrival of such remove your addonitis?
> 
> DiznyDi is right with you; she is still scratching the rash . . . .



  Unfortunately right before the dues bill, that lovely letter from Marshall University saying how happy  Rizzo the Rat is in Huntington WV & how we should remember to send them 14K to ensure he continues to be happy arrived also.  I'm starting to think it may be cheaper to move and not leave a forwarding address.  

Anyway, it never really removes the addiction, I know once I go under these arches




it comes flaring back to life.


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> Still trying to talk Mr Muush into eliminating a contract!!!



  Eliminate!!!  What resort?

Regarding addonitus & dues:  I just added on less than a month ago (2nd VGC contract, bringing me to 75 total points there) so that scratched my add-on itch for a while, especially since we found out a week ago that DW is probably getting some side-work she was doing cut back, at least temporarily...    Besides, right now I have as many points as I need to cover studios for our two annual park trips (nominally a 3-4 night and a 6 night) and we don't have enough vacation time from work to do more trips [we have some other family travel needs] soooo it wouldn't make ANY sense to buy more points right now!  Being totally illogical and out of budget HELPS mitigate the disease.  Sorta anyhow...   _Definitely can't afford enough to move up to 1BRs, so I'm trying to avoid that route so I won't get hooked...    Besides, we jumped form values to DVC studios, so that was enough of an upgrade for now!  _


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Off to Florida in 8 hours.
> 
> Still packing......



Have a great time!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . No, DDad, no addonitis for me.  Still trying to talk Mr Muush into eliminating a contract!!!



*Mr. Muush -* Remember, a happy wife is a happy life (but hold on tight to the empire).





eliza61 said:


> . . . . . . . . Unfortunately right before the dues bill, that lovely letter from Marshall University saying how happy Rizzo the Rat is in Huntington WV & how we should remember to send them 14K to ensure he continues to be happy arrived also.  I'm starting to think it may be cheaper to move and not leave a forwarding address. . . . . . . .



*Eliza -* Do you have one of those school static stickers in the back window of the car?  The kids think they are needed to show school and parental pride; the school wants them there to help you remember where to send the money every time you look in the rear view mirror.


----------



## stopher1

Afternoon Groupies. 

Just a little shameless plug here that I have started another TR (with pictures).  This is for my Bi-Coastal trip in November/December that took me from DL (VGC) to WDW (AKV) just one week apart... and included lots of people from my DL days, as well as DisDads and Groupie meets!  If you'd care to follow along (and perhaps even soon enough see our beloved Lodge and fellow Groupies to boot) , there's a link to it in my signature below.  I've already uploaded tons of pics to Photobucket... now it's just cranking out the installments.  There's bound to be excitement, drama and a few factoids sprinkled in throughout... at least the factoids, not so sure about the excitement or drama... but anyway, just thought I'd share.  TTFN.


----------



## blossomz

Have fun Kat!

Got my dues bill today!


----------



## Muushka

Do a lot of Groupies just pay their dues in Jan like we do or does everyone receive the dues regardless of whether they have it deducted monthly or just pay them at one lump sum?


----------



## DiznyDi

*Kathy* Have a great trip! Soak up some of that Florida sun for those of us stuck in the snow belt! 

*tea pot*, any news about your daughter? You continue to be on our hearts and minds during this challenging time. 

Dues; yep, we've received ours, too. I generally go online and pay through the member website.

*Stopher*, just read the latest addition to your Daddy/Daughter adventure. Such a beautiful little princess you have!


----------



## blossomz

I pay monthly and I get mine in January.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Bloss!  You would think I would understand how it works after 10 years!


----------



## Granny

*VWL NEWSFLASH!!!*

Okay Groupies, I'm almost through this latest trip but wanted to make sure I updated everyone on the latest VWL development.  I don't think I've seen it posted here.

You know our buddy Mickey the topiary who greets us as we enter the walkway to VWL, right?






Well, last I heard he was cold and had been covered up like a ghost during the latest cold spell.






Well, the sheet is off and oh my!!!!

Mickey is now Minnie????






Well, no bow on top but unless Mickey is cross-dressing these days, it looks like Minnie is now our official welcomer to VWL.

I just knew you guys would like to be informed to emotionally prepare yourselves.


----------



## Granny

Oh, and we've learned a couple of things during this current trip:

1.  We really, really don't like split stays.  3 nights in one resort and 2 nights in another is not a lot of fun.  And not as seamless for us as others would suggest.

2.  We will never book the week of Marathon again.  The parks have been jammed every day, very long lines everywhere.  Honestly, this is as bad as Christmas week was when we went at that time in 2006.  Fastpasses for all good attractions gone by noon.  

We also found out some other things during this trip but I don't want to pile on like we're grouching.  We had fun as a family but would change how we plan some things in the future.


----------



## Muushka

Granny a grouch??  NEVER!!  Thanks for the heads up on the Mickey/Minnie switcheroo.  I am mentally ready for it now!

I hope things quiet down for you.  But I understand what you mean.  We were there at this time in 2008, not a good time.  Plus I think because mentally the Christmas rush is over, the parks may not be staffed as they should.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I hope things quiet down for you.  But I understand what you mean.  We were there at this time in 2008, not a good time.  Plus I think because mentally the Christmas rush is over, the parks may not be staffed as they should.



Funny you should say that, because I made the same comment to my wife about staffing.   It does seem like Disney staffed for a slow week and got overwhelmed.  Lots of standing on buses, long lines at concessions since only one station open, etc.  

And before I forget, I should mention that the Christmas decorations are still up, and Christmas music is played in many places still (including WL).  I was excited to see the decorations when we got here on January 3 since we thought we had missed them, but now I think it's about time for them to go.  I think that's because we've seen so many decorations and heard the music at retail locations since early November...as much as I love the season it is getting a little too drawn out for me.

See, I'm back to being grouchy again.  So to end on a positive note, the cast members seem to be doing their best.  Not a grouch among them!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Do a lot of Groupies just pay their dues in Jan like we do or does everyone receive the dues regardless of whether they have it deducted monthly or just pay them at one lump sum?



We pay ours monthly.  Just easier on the budget when we started with DVC and haven't changed since. 





DiznyDi said:


> *Stopher*, just read the latest addition to your Daddy/Daughter adventure. Such a beautiful little princess you have!



Oh thank you Di!  You are sweet.  




Granny said:


> You know our buddy Mickey the topiary who greets us as we enter the walkway to VWL, right?
> 
> Mickey is now Minnie????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no bow on top but unless Mickey is cross-dressing these days, it looks like Minnie is now our official welcomer to VWL.




Well no disrespect to Minnie (or anyone else who likes it), but I don't.  That's just my twocents, and my turn to be grouchy.    I want Mickey back.  She's not even holding the sign.  It's just kind of there, and her pose is just weird.  Ugh.  Ok, I'm done venting about that.


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> . . . . . . . . .   I want Mickey back. . . .



At least it didn't get changed to Harry Potter. 

And Stopher, my friend - great adventure thread!

*Muush - *there will never be a time when we all understand it - we just pay and go - that's enough for now.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Do a lot of Groupies just pay their dues in Jan like we do or does everyone receive the dues regardless of whether they have it deducted monthly or just pay them at one lump sum?





blossomz said:


> I pay monthly and I get mine in January.



I've done both.  This year I'll probably pay monthly.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> And before I forget, I should mention that the Christmas decorations are still up, and Christmas music is played in many places still (including WL).  I was excited to see the decorations when we got here on January 3 since we thought we had missed them, but now I think it's about time for them to go.  *I think that's because we've seen so many decorations and heard the music at retail locations since early November...as much as I love the season it is getting a little too drawn out for me.*
> See, I'm back to being grouchy again.  So to end on a positive note, the cast members seem to be doing their best.  Not a grouch among them!



LOL, I got to see one of my little cousins who lives in South Carolina this holiday,  Jasmine is 7 years old and she did not believe me when I told her that when I was growing up Santa did not come out until the Macys thanksgiving day parade....

It can be a bit much when you hear holiday tunes the day after holloween.


----------



## wildernessDad

Poor Mickey!  He must have froze this year.  

I hope they can recreate it in all its glory.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Do a lot of Groupies just pay their dues in Jan like we do or does everyone receive the dues regardless of whether they have it deducted monthly or just pay them at one lump sum?



Last year we paid monthly.  I looked at my dues statement online a few weeks ago & couldn't figure out why 3 of my contracts were combined & listed as monthly payments & 1 was just a lump sum.  Then it dawned on me.  VWL add-on last year.  D'oh!            I had forgotten that add-on was mid-year so it wasn't included in the monthly plan & paid all at once at closing.  It wasn't a huge amount of money so I went ahead & paid that one in full & the bulk of the dues will continue to be paid monthly.  I'll probably group them all together next year.  Our monthly payments went up a little over $2.00/mo. this year.  Not too bad.



Granny said:


> *VWL NEWSFLASH!!!*
> 
> Okay Groupies, I'm almost through this latest trip but wanted to make sure I updated everyone on the latest VWL development.  I don't think I've seen it posted here.
> 
> You know our buddy Mickey the topiary who greets us as we enter the walkway to VWL, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, last I heard he was cold and had been covered up like a ghost during the latest cold spell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the sheet is off and oh my!!!!
> 
> Mickey is now Minnie????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no bow on top but unless Mickey is cross-dressing these days, it looks like Minnie is now our official welcomer to VWL.
> 
> I just knew you guys would like to be informed to emotionally prepare yourselves.



No offense to Minnie because I do like Minnie, but I want Mickey back!    

Granny - sorry you had to deal with giant crowds.  Hope you had a good time anyway.  And I agree on the split stays.  I'm not a fan.  Just when you start to settle in you have to get up & move.  I think for longer stays it would be fine, but for less than a week it's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yes, it does look like Minnie.  

I had a 4 and 3 night vacation in December, and I think taking a cab from VWL to AKV Jambo helped the transition.  

Thanks for the warning.

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

Good morning Groupies 

I had a very special morning today.  I volunteer with ESL classes and occasionally become friends with some.  Well, this morning my friend from Taiwan was sworn in as a US citizen.  And I went to the ceremony.  I am so glad I did!


----------



## DVCGeek

I do monthly dues payments; smoother & easier on the monthly budget that way!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Good morning Groupies
> 
> I had a very special morning today.  I volunteer with ESL classes and occasionally become friends with some.  Well, this morning my friend from Taiwan was sworn in as a US citizen.  And I went to the ceremony.  I am so glad I did!



 congratulations to a new countrymen.  The ceremony is great.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Granny - sorry you had to deal with giant crowds.  Hope you had a good time anyway.  And I agree on the split stays.  I'm not a fan.  Just when you start to settle in you have to get up & move.  I think for longer stays it would be fine, but for less than a week it's more trouble than it's worth.



Yes, we had a really good time despite the crowds.  Went to EPCOT today and I've never seen a line wrap around both sides of Space Ship Earth with a 40 minute line!  But still, we had a great trip and the CM's were doing a great job under a lot of stress.  I tried to tell a lot of them how well they were doing with such large crowds.



bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, it does look like Minnie.
> 
> I had a 4 and 3 night vacation in December, and I think taking a cab from VWL to AKV Jambo helped the transition.
> 
> Thanks for the warning.
> 
> Bobbi



Bobbi...we had our vehicle so that made it much easier.  Still, we checked in at 10:00 in the morning and no text that the room was ready when we got back to SSR at 6:30 p.m..  They checked and said the room had been ready for a while and apologized for no text.  Not a huge deal but it followed an even worse check-in at AKV a few nights prior, so I was a little tired of the check-in process by then. 

All in all, not a big issue but it did take a considerable amount of our day and enough to convince me that no split stays for anything under 5 days at each resort.



Muushka said:


> Good morning Groupies
> 
> I had a very special morning today.  I volunteer with ESL classes and occasionally become friends with some.  Well, this morning my friend from Taiwan was sworn in as a US citizen.  And I went to the ceremony.  I am so glad I did!



Muush...great experience and a wonderful volunteer effort by you.  I'm sure you found it to be a moving experience.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

Just wanted to share my enthusiasm for being a DVC member. 

 This morning, Tammy and I are getting ready to purchase tickets for Braves spring training(they play home games at WDW) and we are juggling(as always) adding 2 nights to our trip for the weekend.  We typically try to get All Star Sports, but being Spring Break will be in full swing(what were we thinking)the prices are crazy, $379 for 2 nights.  Even with AP discount, it is still too high!

So, with serious thoughts of a combined Aulani 1 bed for a week, and Grand Calif. 1 bed for 5 nights in 2013, pts. juggling is going on.  With a quick add up of current pts. and the upcoming 2 yrs., we can swing pts. for a studio for upcoming Mar. trip, still get the 2013 trip, and work in a HH next year.  Sadly, we will miss WDW for 2011, but it will be back on horizon Im sure

My enthusiasm comes from knowing we have the instant flexibility to make these rash decisions.  My thoughts were when we bought in that eventually, prices of resorts would soon equal value of DVC.  Though not entirely there, and it somewhat being based on emotions, I feel we are fast approaching that reality.  I feel blessed that we are DVC members.


----------



## Muushka

Granny, it was a moving ceremony (except for the man conducting it.  A very wordy man who doesn't realize that the people he was lecturing to didn't understand half of what he said!  At least my friend (whose English is pretty good)didn't.)

One of the songs included was Lee Greenwood's Proud to be an American.  Oh yeah, it was very moving at that point.  And watching the faces of the people just sworn in with their little American flags and big grins.  I was so glad that I went with her.

Good job *JT*!  It sounds like you have your vacation plans all set.  And I am jealous!


----------



## helenk

Just got off the phone with MS and I am booked at the VWL in a studio for 12/8, 12/9 and 12/10.  3 nights is better than not staying there at all. On the 11th I'll call and book 2 or 3 nights at the AKV, but for now I know I've got my nights at the VWL.


----------



## Muushka

Today is a a birthday!!  2 in fact!
*
Happy Birthday SantaRay and Elvis!!.*


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . I feel blessed that we are DVC members.



As much as I like to read all the threads that evaluate the $, pay back, etc., I also feel it is just an emotional thing.  We, too, feel blessed to be involved.

And look at all of the cool new freinds we have that we would never have crossed paths with without the Mouse!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday SantaRay and Elvis!  

Well, Minnie is cool too, but I always felt kind of "privileged" because Mickey was always there to welcome us home!


----------



## ladytink75

Hello everyone... I just wanted to post that my DH and I just bought into DVC and we have VWL as our home resort... I get to plan our very first Christmas at the MK and our very first Christmas as a DVC member... I'm so stoked...


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy B'Day Santa Ray!!(Had to do the rhyme thing)Happy B'Day Elvis!!

Welcome Home ladytink!!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> As much as I like to read all the threads that evaluate the $, pay back, etc., I also feel it is just an emotional thing.  We, too, feel blessed to be involved.
> 
> *And look at all of the cool new freinds we have that we would never have crossed paths with without the Mouse! *



You can say that again DD.  I love my Groupie buds!



blossomz said:


> Happy Birthday SantaRay and Elvis!
> 
> Well, Minnie is cool too, but I always felt kind of "privileged" because Mickey was always there to welcome us home!



I'm right there with you Bloss, Minnie is cool, but Mickey is THE MAN.



ladytink75 said:


> Hello everyone... I just wanted to post that my DH and I just bought into DVC and we have VWL as our home resort... I get to plan our very first Christmas at the MK and our very first Christmas as a DVC member... I'm so stoked...



Wow ladytink, as JT said, welcome home!  You have come to a very special place (well 2 actually, VWL and this thread).

Please visit us often, questions, complaints or just to say  hi.  The people here are really special.  A lot of us gathered at our very own piece of heaven on Earth this past Dec and for most, met for the first time face to face.  But because of this thread, we were old friends very fast.

So grab yourself one of those rockers on the porch and sit with us a while.  Grab yourself a Moosie for your very own (my guess:  he would look very handsome on you).  And again, welcome home.


----------



## Inkmahm

Cinderella is here!!!  The breeder brought the 6 remaining litter mates (one was sent home earlier today) so we were able to see 5 of  of Cindy's 6  brothers and sisters, too. They were SO cute!

My brother and his family are here with everyone taking turns holding Cindy.  She is going to be the most spoiled poochie ever.

Cindy is the dark cream second from the left looking down in the picture below.  My brother wanted a picture of all six puppies in his lap.






Haven't been around for a couple days- happy birthday to all of you and welcome to the newbies!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Good morning Groupies
> 
> I had a very special morning today.  I volunteer with ESL classes and occasionally become friends with some.  Well, this morning my friend from Taiwan was sworn in as a US citizen.  And I went to the ceremony.  I am so glad I did!



I have witnessed a ceremony once before, and it is definitely a very cool, emoitional experience... especially when you know someone going through.  That's so cool for you Muush! 



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Just wanted to share my enthusiasm for being a DVC member.
> 
> This morning, Tammy and I are getting ready to purchase tickets for Braves spring training(they play home games at WDW) and we are juggling(as always) adding 2 nights to our trip for the weekend.  We typically try to get All Star Sports, but being Spring Break will be in full swing(what were we thinking)the prices are crazy, $379 for 2 nights.  Even with AP discount, it is still too high!
> 
> So, with serious thoughts of a combined Aulani 1 bed for a week, and Grand Calif. 1 bed for 5 nights in 2013, pts. juggling is going on.  With a quick add up of current pts. and the upcoming 2 yrs., we can swing pts. for a studio for upcoming Mar. trip, still get the 2013 trip, and work in a HH next year.  Sadly, we will miss WDW for 2011, but it will be back on horizon Im sure
> 
> My enthusiasm comes from knowing we have the instant flexibility to make these rash decisions.  My thoughts were when we bought in that eventually, prices of resorts would soon equal value of DVC.  Though not entirely there, and it somewhat being based on emotions, I feel we are fast approaching that reality.  I feel blessed that we are DVC members.



Very, very nice Jimmy!!  





helenk said:


> Just got off the phone with MS and I am booked at the VWL in a studio for 12/8, 12/9 and 12/10.  3 nights is better than not staying there at all. On the 11th I'll call and book 2 or 3 nights at the AKV, but for now I know I've got my nights at the VWL.



  I will get you on the list! 




Muushka said:


> Today is a a birthday!!  2 in fact!
> *
> Happy Birthday SantaRay and Elvis!!.*



Happy Birthday Santa Ray & Elvis!!  



Dizny Dad said:


> As much as I like to read all the threads that evaluate the $, pay back, etc., I also feel it is just an emotional thing.  We, too, feel blessed to be involved.
> 
> *And look at all of the cool new freinds we have that we would never have crossed paths with without the Mouse!*



Exactly Dad, exactly!  I agree and feel the same way.  



ladytink75 said:


> Hello everyone... I just wanted to post that my DH and I just bought into DVC and we have VWL as our home resort... I get to plan our very first Christmas at the MK and our very first Christmas as a DVC member... I'm so stoked...



Congrats!  That's awesome.


----------



## blossomz

Oh my gosh... those puppies are adorable!  How can you adopt only one!?!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!!

I made it to FL - and had little bits of drama all along the way.  

Granny is absolutely correct - crazy lines at the parks!! I only made it to MK on Friday and couldn't believe the fast passes going so fast and the huge waits.  I can't think of the last time I saw anything like it.  Still managed to get a few things in before heading to Vero.  And Vero - just wonderful!  And Quiet!!  It's really dead at the moment and was beautiful weather today.  I pack up in the morning and head to Miami for my conference then it's back to WDW on Wed afternoon.  I hope it's quieted down by then.  I've been during the marathon before but that was a couple of years ago and I don't remember it being anything quite like this week.  

I have pictures and will try and post something once I get a few uploaded.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

ladytink75 - Welcome home!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Was able to book our December VWL trip...December 9 to 16th.  Is anyone from here going then?

Bobbi


----------



## franandaj

So Groupies, 
I'm so excited     

Today we started the process on a resale contract for the Lodge!  

I hope that we can close on the contract before the end of March so that I can switch over my next vacation before the 7 month point!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi *Bobbi* 
Currently we will be there Dec. 8-14. 
Big dilemma, buy more points or hope for 3 additional days at the 7 month mark.   Will just have to wait and see.....
Would be great if we could meet!

Welcome *ladytink75* Nice to have you here!

*Inkmahm*, those are the cutest pups ever!

What special work you do *Muush*, and how very humbling to be able to witness the swearing in ceremony. Wonderful!

Glad you made it safely *Kathy*. Sorry about your enroute drama and the crowds at the parks.

Don't be a stranger *Dory*.  We've missed you!

*Happy belated birthday to Santa Ray and Elvis!*

Great news *franandaj* Moose dust that the process goes quickly.  Good luck!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> So Groupies,
> I'm so excited
> 
> Today we started the process on a resale contract for the Lodge!
> 
> I hope that we can close on the contract before the end of March so that I can switch over my next vacation before the 7 month point!



Woo hoo!  That's soooo cool.


----------



## Nicoal13

I'm back! The holidays and moving are over and we are getting settled into our new home. There are projects to be done and remodeling. We are remodeling the master bedroom and adding a master bath. Can't wait for it to be done! 

Beginning the countdown to the Lodge - a little less than 4 months. Woohoo!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just to bring the rumor conversation home to the lodge . . . . . . 

How does everyone feel about the possibility of a Loyalty program being initiated at DVC?  So many timeshares have them, along with every grocery store I know of.  Any concerns on DVC Direct verses Resale impacting such a program in the future.   

I know, I know, this rumor is raging out in Mouscellaneous, and maybe we look for save harbor here in our warm cozy thread next to the Inglenook in our DVC Lodge Lobby, but I am just curious.


----------



## stopher1

Good morning Groupies, and Happy Monday.  (At least happy here in Indy until the large amount of accumulating snow they're saying is coming our way tomorrow that is...)

I ran across this article this morning and wanted to share.  Perhaps many (or most) of you know all of this already, but I didn't, and since it is about the Lodge, I knew if you didn't know it, you'd probably enjoy reading it. 

The_Forgotten_Story_of_the_Wilderness_Lodge


----------



## Inkmahm

bobbiwoz said:


> Was able to book our December VWL trip...December 9 to 16th.  Is anyone from here going then?
> 
> Bobbi



We booked at VWL from the 7th to 13th.


----------



## Inkmahm

blossomz said:


> Oh my gosh... those puppies are adorable!  How can you adopt only one!?!



Oh, my, it was tempting.  Luckily the puppies were all sold already so we only could get the one.  And the one is  enough based on the energy level of Cindy!  I can't imagine chasing after two of them!


----------



## wildernessDad

72 days until OKW!


----------



## horselover

75 Days until BCV!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Inkmahm said:


> We booked at VWL from the 7th to 13th.



Great!  I'm hoping we have fewer storms next December!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

franandaj said:


> Today we started the process on a resale contract for the Lodge!



GL- hope it goes smoothly!!!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies!!
> 
> I made it to FL - and had little bits of drama all along the way.
> 
> Granny is absolutely correct - crazy lines at the parks!! I only made it to MK on Friday and couldn't believe the fast passes going so fast and the huge waits.  I can't think of the last time I saw anything like it.  Still managed to get a few things in before heading to Vero.  And Vero - just wonderful!  And Quiet!!  It's really dead at the moment and was beautiful weather today.  I pack up in the morning and head to Miami for my conference then it's back to WDW on Wed afternoon.  I hope it's quieted down by then.  I've been during the marathon before but that was a couple of years ago and I don't remember it being anything quite like this week.
> 
> I have pictures and will try and post something once I get a few uploaded.



Hope the crowds get better by the time you return on Wed. Kathy.



bobbiwoz said:


> Was able to book our December VWL trip...December 9 to 16th.  Is anyone from here going then?
> 
> Bobbi



Congrats!          We're planning on being there but just not until 12/20.



franandaj said:


> So Groupies,
> I'm so excited
> 
> Today we started the process on a resale contract for the Lodge!
> 
> I hope that we can close on the contract before the end of March so that I can switch over my next vacation before the 7 month point!



Awesome!   Woo hoo!!!           Please do share the details when you can.



Inkmahm said:


> We booked at VWL from the 7th to 13th.



Congrats to you too Inkmahm!           And I agree with others - those puppies are just too darn cute!    

And on a completely unrelated VWL note - got word today we passed ROFR on a BWV add-on.               Disloyal I know, but can't beat that location for F&W.    And I will now say the famous last words - this will be our last add-on!  No more points in this house!    I will not be married for much longer if I mention any more add-ons in the future.        Plus I'm sure once I see my next year's dues statement with everything on one bill it will be much easier to keep that promise.


----------



## franandaj

horselover said:


> And on a completely unrelated VWL note - got word today we passed ROFR on a BWV add-on.               Disloyal I know, but can't beat that location for F&W.    And I will now say the famous last words - this will be our last add-on!  No more points in this house!    I will not be married for much longer if I mention any more add-ons in the future.        Plus I'm sure once I see my next year's dues statement with everything on one bill it will be much easier to keep that promise.



I have one more contract that I'm looking for, BCV same reason to stay during F&W.  After that I will be done too!  Congrats on passing ROFR, I hope to be able to post the same thing about the lodge in a month or less!


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> ...
> And on a completely unrelated VWL note - got word today we passed ROFR on a BWV add-on.               Disloyal I know, but can't beat that location for F&W.    And I will now say the famous last words - this will be our last add-on!  No more points in this house!    I will not be married for much longer if I mention any more add-ons in the future.        Plus I'm sure once I see my next year's dues statement with everything on one bill it will be much easier to keep that promise.



Congratulations!  We also own at BWV. It is so lovely when it's decorated for Christmas, and it's so convenient to Epcot.  I also love the standard point villas, which are such a bargain!

Bobbi

PS.  We are taking a second December/January trip...from the 28th until over the Marathon weekend.  Will you overlap with that stay?  NYE at BWV is becoming a tradition for us.  Then the Boston branch of our family wants us all to at least try the 5K together.  DDiL will try the 1/2 marathon.  She was injured and couldn't do it in 2010 as she had hoped.


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> Congratulations!  We also own at BWV. It is so lovely when it's decorated for Christmas, and it's so convenient to Epcot.  I also love the standard point villas, which are such a bargain!
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS.  We are taking a second December/January trip...from the 28th until over the Marathon weekend.  Will you overlap with that stay?  NYE at BWV is becoming a tradition for us.  Then the Boston branch of our family wants us all to at least try the 5K together.  DDiL will try the 1/2 marathon.  She was injured and couldn't do it in 2010 as she had hoped.



Thanks Bobbi.   I think the only way I'll see BWV over Christmas is for a visit.  I doubt I could tear myself away from VWL for a Christmas stay.  No place I'd rather be.    

Sadly no, we won't be there over the 28th.  The plan is to come home either the 26th or 27th depending on airfare.

Those crazy Boston family members!  Running a 5k!         You'd never catch me doing that.  Running + me = not a good mix.   Walking yes.  Running no.   But best of luck to you & the family.  I'm sure it will be fun for you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . .  I doubt I could tear myself away from VWL for a Christmas stay.  No place I'd rather be. . . .



Sounds familiar . . . I can hear the lament in DiznyDi's voice now.

We do like to visit all of the resorts at Christmas; all have a wonderful Christmas feel, but The Lodge is the place where we prefer to tie the boat up when the lights get low and the hot chocolate comes out.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Sounds familiar . . . I can hear the lament in DiznyDi's voice now.
> 
> We do like to visit all of the resorts at Christmas; all have a wonderful Christmas feel, but The Lodge is the place where we prefer to tie the boat up when the lights get low and the hot chocolate comes out.



Us too


----------



## eliza61

Hey Guys,

When you go at Christmas do you do a lot of park time?  aren't the parks insanely crowded.
With Sid the squid still in H.S.,  if we want to go during Christmas we're locked into the actual Christmas week.  Maybe a day or two before.  We've never tried it simply because I don't deal well with wall to wall people.


----------



## Muushka

I need to reply more often......I read them and then get distracted 



bobbiwoz said:


> Was able to book our December VWL trip...December 9 to 16th.  Is anyone from here going then?
> 
> Bobbi



Nope, but enjoy!



franandaj said:


> So Groupies,
> I'm so excited
> 
> Today we started the process on a resale contract for the Lodge!
> 
> I hope that we can close on the contract before the end of March so that I can switch over my next vacation before the 7 month point!



Yay!!



Nicoal13 said:


> I'm back! The holidays and moving are over and we are getting settled into our new home. There are projects to be done and remodeling. We are remodeling the master bedroom and adding a master bath. Can't wait for it to be done!
> 
> Beginning the countdown to the Lodge - a little less than 4 months. Woohoo!



Wow, lots of work there.  But in the end, so worth it!

We received our dues bill this week.  This is the most pain-free bill we have ever paid!



Dizny Dad said:


> Just to bring the rumor conversation home to the lodge . . . . . .
> 
> How does everyone feel about the possibility of a Loyalty program being initiated at DVC?  So many timeshares have them, along with every grocery store I know of.  Any concerns on DVC Direct verses Resale impacting such a program in the future.
> 
> I know, I know, this rumor is raging out in Mouscellaneous, and maybe we look for save harbor here in our warm cozy thread next to the Inglenook in our DVC Lodge Lobby, but I am just curious.



Hmmmmm.  I have mixed feelings about this.  Ours are direct, so it would be fine for us, but I guess I would need to see exactly how much they would reward direct (or penalize resales).  If it changed booking to less than 11 months out at home resort for resales, I don't think that would be fair at all.  If they decided to reward direct with free park tickets for each stay, well that would rock!



stopher1 said:


> Good morning Groupies, and Happy Monday.  (At least happy here in Indy until the large amount of accumulating snow they're saying is coming our way tomorrow that is...)
> 
> I ran across this article this morning and wanted to share.  Perhaps many (or most) of you know all of this already, but I didn't, and since it is about the Lodge, I knew if you didn't know it, you'd probably enjoy reading it.
> 
> The_Forgotten_Story_of_the_Wilderness_Lodge



Very interesting.  Love the back story on our beloved.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> 72 days until OKW!



see comment below



horselover said:


> 75 Days until BCV!



Um.  You guys are missing a few dancers, aren't you?
(It is just jealousy speaking, don't pay any attention)




bobbiwoz said:


> Was able to book our December VWL trip...December 9 to 16th.  Is anyone from here going then?
> 
> Bobbi





franandaj said:


> So Groupies,
> I'm so excited
> 
> Today we started the process on a resale contract for the Lodge!
> 
> I hope that we can close on the contract before the end of March so that I can switch over my next vacation before the 7 month point!



Congratulations!!



Nicoal13 said:


> I'm back! The holidays and moving are over and we are getting settled into our new home. There are projects to be done and remodeling. We are remodeling the master bedroom and adding a master bath. Can't wait for it to be done!
> 
> Beginning the countdown to the Lodge - a little less than 4 months. Woohoo!



Woohoo!  Renovations AND a trip planned.  Sweet.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> When you go at Christmas do you do a lot of park time?  aren't the parks insanely crowded.
> With Sid the squid still in H.S.,  if we want to go during Christmas we're locked into the actual Christmas week.  Maybe a day or two before.  We've never tried it simply because I don't deal well with wall to wall people.



I had it all typed out and had to break up my replies (too many jumpies!) then I lost yours!!

What I said (but much shorter answer this time!) was that we try to get in all of our park time pre-12/25.  After that, it's Lodge time and visiting other resorts.  If we have APs, we will go into the parks just to experience the madness, if no passes, we don't waste a ticket going in during those crowded times.  Good luck!


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> When you go at Christmas do you do a lot of park time?  aren't the parks insanely crowded.
> With Sid the squid still in H.S.,  if we want to go during Christmas we're locked into the actual Christmas week.  Maybe a day or two before.  We've never tried it simply because I don't deal well with wall to wall people.



Our family doesn't go into the park as much during this time of the year.  The Boston group does not have APs like we do, and so if they can't spend around 5-6 hours they don't go.  We didn't find the December 30th crowd at the MK insanely crowded except towards midnight for the fireworks display.  That day was very productive for us and 2 stayed for the extra magic hours after the midnight fireworks and they went on everything they wanted to go on.  Only DS and DGD 8, went into DHS on the 31st.  They went around 6 PM, stayed for the extra magic hours and were able to do what they wanted and really enjoyed the fireworks at DHS.  There's an orchestra that plays to the firework displays there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

We always do parks during Christmas, intermingled with Resort visits.  (As if that is different from any other visit.  We seem to visit everywhere each time!)

So is the Christmas crowd really any worse than the Spring Break crowd, no wait, the Halloween crowd, ah, I mean the July 4th crowd, no, the Thanksgiving crowd, or the first of the summer crowd, maybe the . . . . . . .

Many times in the past two years it has been hard to tell that there was a recession going on outside the gates.  And don't we just added right to the crowd . . . move over, I was standing there first.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> When you go at Christmas do you do a lot of park time?  aren't the parks insanely crowded.
> With Sid the squid still in H.S.,  if we want to go during Christmas we're locked into the actual Christmas week.  Maybe a day or two before.  We've never tried it simply because I don't deal well with wall to wall people.



This year will be our 1st trip actually over Christmas.  We are preparing ourselves for big crowds.  We have no plans to do any park on Christmas day.    I'm sure we can find lots of other ways to occupy our time.  We plan to arrive on the 20th & hope that the 1st few days won't be too bad.   We'll likely fly home on either the 26th or 27th.  Tradition dictates that we spend our last morning at MK, have lunch at LTT & then it's off to the airport.  We'll do our best to work around the crowds.  We tend to be rope drop people so I'm hopeful that will help.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks

Once again, I need to turn to you folks for prayer.  Our family is going through some rough stuff this week.  My uncle passed Sun evening in his sleep.  We were really close to him, at one time lived just across the street from each other.  Anyway, funeral is tomorrow.  Plus Tammy is having surgery tomorrow, something that has needed to take place for a few yrs, and finally is going to happen. If all goes well, she will be in hospital overnight.  She is already looking forward to NFL games this weekend  So if I could ask for prayer from you folks, it would be greatly appreciated.

Dont mean to bring it down here, but you folks always lift me up


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Once again, I need to turn to you folks for prayer.  Our family is going through some rough stuff this week.  My uncle passed Sun evening in his sleep.  We were really close to him, at one time lived just across the street from each other.  Anyway, funeral is tomorrow.  Plus Tammy is having surgery tomorrow, something that has needed to take place for a few yrs, and finally is going to happen. If all goes well, she will be in hospital overnight.  She is already looking forward to NFL games this weekend  So if I could ask for prayer from you folks, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Dont mean to bring it down here, but you folks always lift me up



JT - I'm so sorry for your loss.  You & your family will be in my prayers.     Wishing Tammy a speedy recovery too.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Once again, I need to turn to you folks for prayer.  Our family is going through some rough stuff this week.  My uncle passed Sun evening in his sleep.  We were really close to him, at one time lived just across the street from each other.  Anyway, funeral is tomorrow.  Plus Tammy is having surgery tomorrow, something that has needed to take place for a few yrs, and finally is going to happen. If all goes well, she will be in hospital overnight.  She is already looking forward to NFL games this weekend  So if I could ask for prayer from you folks, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Dont mean to bring it down here, but you folks always lift me up



We are so sorry to hear about your loss of a beloved uncle.  And I hope all goes well for Tammy tomorrow.  
It will be a difficult day for your family.  You are all in our prayers.


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies

I would like to thank you all so much for all your prayers and support. 
My daughter is doing much better. She has responded well to the treatment and 
seems to have no residual damage in feeling and function. Praise God!
The road ahead is not certain and she has and will need to make some major life style changes now and as time go on.
Right now she is back to work and in good spirits and we are so grateful.

I can't tell you how much comfort and support you all have given to me. 
My daughter was surprised and grateful that Mom's crazy cyber friends are "real" and are truly caring people.  

So I'm off to catch up 

Stay Well and Take Care


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Once again, I need to turn to you folks for prayer.  Our family is going through some rough stuff this week.  My uncle passed Sun evening in his sleep.  We were really close to him, at one time lived just across the street from each other.  Anyway, funeral is tomorrow.  Plus Tammy is having surgery tomorrow, something that has needed to take place for a few yrs, and finally is going to happen. If all goes well, she will be in hospital overnight.  She is already looking forward to NFL games this weekend  So if I could ask for prayer from you folks, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Dont mean to bring it down here, but you folks always lift me up



Happily, Jimmy.  Honored to do so.  Sorry about the loss of your uncle, and wishing a quick recovery for Tammy!  It's a pleasure to pray for friends, and especially Groupies.


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Once again, I need to turn to you folks for prayer.  Our family is going through some rough stuff this week.  My uncle passed Sun evening in his sleep.  We were really close to him, at one time lived just across the street from each other.  Anyway, funeral is tomorrow.  Plus Tammy is having surgery tomorrow, something that has needed to take place for a few yrs, and finally is going to happen. If all goes well, she will be in hospital overnight.  She is already looking forward to NFL games this weekend  So if I could ask for prayer from you folks, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Dont mean to bring it down here, but you folks always lift me up



Oh Jimmy 

Lifting you, Tammy and your family up in prayer.
So sorry for your sudden loss.  
I'll be praying that all goes well tomorrow and prayers for comfort and strength.


----------



## wildernessDad

JT, sorry to hear about the passing of your uncle.  I hope Tammy's surgery goes AOK.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy *- DiznyDi and I lift you and family up to interupt Heaven once again with prayers for comfort during these times of loss. 

*Tammy *- Our prayers for you as well.  May He see to a speedy recovery for you, and to give Jimmy strength to serve your every need!

*Teapot *- We all are indeed your "real" crazy cyber friends . . 

There isn't a day that goes by that somehow DiznyDi and I don't have something to say to each other about any one of our DVC or Groupie friends.  The Groupie meets, and other occations, have allowed us to put real faces and people onto those cyber handles which allows us to be part of everyones lives in some respect.  As Jimmy has said, we are blessed by the ever expanding number of Groupie friends.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Once again, I need to turn to you folks for prayer.  Our family is going through some rough stuff this week.  My uncle passed Sun evening in his sleep.  We were really close to him, at one time lived just across the street from each other.  Anyway, funeral is tomorrow.  Plus Tammy is having surgery tomorrow, something that has needed to take place for a few yrs, and finally is going to happen. If all goes well, she will be in hospital overnight.  She is already looking forward to NFL games this weekend  So if I could ask for prayer from you folks, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> *Dont mean to bring it down here*, but you folks always lift me up




Never ever think you are binging any thing down.  The absolute joy I get from this thread and my friends here is unmeasureable.  Stopher said it best.  I consider it an honor.


tea pot said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> 
> I would like to thank you all so much for all your prayers and support.
> My daughter is doing much better. She has responded well to the treatment and seems to have no residual damage in feeling and function. Praise God!
> The road ahead is not certain and she has and will need to make some major life style changes now and as time go on.
> Right now she is back to work and in good spirits and we are so grateful.
> 
> I can't tell you how much comfort and support you all have given to me.
> My daughter was surprised and grateful that Mom's crazy cyber friends are "real" and are truly caring people.
> 
> So I'm off to catch up
> 
> Stay Well and Take Care



Best news of the day.,  



stopher1 said:


> Happily, Jimmy.  Honored to do so.  Sorry about the loss of your uncle, and wishing a quick recovery for Tammy!  It's a pleasure to pray for friends, and especially Groupies.



  Ditto.  Couldn't have said it better Stopher


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

JT - so sorry for your loss.  Prayers for your family and for surgeon and all caregivers involved in Tammy's surgery. Prayers for a speedy recovery as well.

tea pot - thanks for the update and continue to remember and pray for you too!


----------



## jimmytammy

Oh man, I have goosebumps reading the kind posts.  Thank you all so much for your words and caring.  I will do my best to update you folks after Tammys surgery.  She has to be at the hospital at 8am, so hoping for her sake she doesnt have to wait too long to get underway.  I will have IPod in tow so with fingers too big for the thing, I will do my best to type in an update if I get a good signal.  Just disregard any future typos

Teapot  That is wonderful news!!  Thanks for sharing and as others have said, prayers will continue lifting from the Whitesell household on your DDs and your familys behalf.


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> 
> I would like to thank you all so much for all your prayers and support.
> My daughter is doing much better. She has responded well to the treatment and
> seems to have no residual damage in feeling and function. Praise God!
> The road ahead is not certain and she has and will need to make some major life style changes now and as time go on.
> Right now she is back to work and in good spirits and we are so grateful.
> 
> I can't tell you how much comfort and support you all have given to me.
> My daughter was surprised and grateful that Mom's crazy cyber friends are "real" and are truly caring people.
> 
> So I'm off to catch up
> 
> Stay Well and Take Care



That is wonderful news, Joy.  And also good news that she now considers us real and not crazy!! 

(feels good to laugh)


*Tomorrow is Blossmz' birthday!!!* 
(Not sure where that ' goes or if there is an 's!)

*Happy Birthday Blossmz!!!!*


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> 
> I would like to thank you all so much for all your prayers and support.
> My daughter is doing much better. She has responded well to the treatment and
> seems to have no residual damage in feeling and function. Praise God!
> The road ahead is not certain and she has and will need to make some major life style changes now and as time go on.
> Right now she is back to work and in good spirits and we are so grateful.
> 
> I can't tell you how much comfort and support you all have given to me.
> My daughter was surprised and grateful that Mom's crazy cyber friends are "real" and are truly caring people.
> 
> So I'm off to catch up
> 
> Stay Well and Take Care



That's great news Teapot!  I'll continue to keep your daughter on the prayer list.


Happy Birthday Blossmz!


----------



## Inkmahm

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> JT - so sorry for your loss.  Prayers for your family and for surgeon and all caregivers involved in Tammy's surgery. Prayers for a speedy recovery as well.
> 
> tea pot - thanks for the update and continue to remember and pray for you too!



What she said.

We need a new smilie of praying hands...


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> 
> I would like to thank you all so much for all your prayers and support.
> 
> My daughter is doing much better. She has responded well to the treatment and seems to have no residual damage in feeling and function. Praise God!
> The road ahead is not certain and she has and will need to make some major life style changes now and as time go on.
> 
> Right now she is back to work and in good spirits and we are so grateful.
> 
> I can't tell you how much comfort and support you all have given to me.
> My daughter was surprised and grateful that Mom's crazy cyber friends are "real" and are truly caring people.



teapot - this is terrific news.  Thanks for updating us.  So glad we can all share and lift each other up.


----------



## franandaj

Happy Birthday Blossmz!

Teapot, glad to hear things are looking up!

Jimmy, Sorry about your loss

Tammy, I hope your surgery went well!


----------



## blossomz

Thank you guys!  I can't believe it, but I'll be 29 yet again!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Birthday, Blossomz!​


----------



## cheer4bison

Thinking of you, JimmyTammy, during this challenging week.  Wishing Tammy a speedy recovery!


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Thank you guys!  I can't believe it, but I'll be 29 yet again!



You're 29 too?  
Happy birthday!


----------



## jimmytammy

happy b'day blossomz!!!


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Thank you guys!  I can't believe it, but I'll be 29 yet again!



LOL  Happy Birthday girlfriend.  Isn't it amazing how that happens.

  Have a magical day.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday Blossomz 

(Muushka caught me playing with kids in another thread.  Are we allowed out?)


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> You're 29 too?
> Happy birthday!



Hey, another thing that many of us have in common!  How is it that so many of us are 29?  

Happy birthday to Blossemz and enjoy that birthday again!


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> Hey, another thing that many of us have in common!  *How is it that so many of us are 29?  *
> 
> Happy birthday to Blossemz and enjoy that birthday again!



You can add me to that list too!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Tammy is doing ok
Surgery took little time
She will be in hospital overnight
In pain but handling well
Tammy says thanks for prayers
You guys are the best


----------



## Muushka

Jimmy, I'm glad to hear Tammy did well.  I hope she enjoys her forced rest and football!!



Dizny Dad said:


> snip....
> 
> (Muushka caught me playing with kids in another thread.  Are we allowed out?)



Busted!  But I did agree with you, right? Anti-Tikiroom-musings.

I will be 29 for the oh my gosh. 

*I needed all my fingers AND all of my toes AND another full hand AND a few fingers from the other one.

I AM OLDER THAN DIRT!!!!​*


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Jimmy, I'm glad to hear Tammy did well.  I hope she enjoys her forced rest and football!!
> 
> 
> 
> Busted!  But I did agree with you, right? Anti-Tikiroom-musings.
> 
> I will be 29 for the oh my gosh.
> 
> *I needed all my fingers AND all of my toes AND another full hand AND a few fingers from the other one.
> 
> I AM OLDER THAN DIRT!!!!​*



Pish posh you are not... but you are older than your teeth.  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY blossomz!

Oh yeah, just add me to the 29 list too.


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Blossomz*

But *Muush* you don't look "Older than Dirt" I think you look 29 

*Jimmy*, continue prayers for Tammy's comfort and speedy recovery

*Dory*, Love the Birthday Kitty

We had 2 feet of snow yesterday and today it's a Beautiful
Sunny Winter Wonderland out there.
On days like this I feel blessed to live in New England

Take Care Groupies


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Tammy is doing ok
> Surgery took little time
> She will be in hospital overnight
> In pain but handling well
> Tammy says thanks for prayers
> You guys are the best



Great news Jimmy.  Will continue to pray for a quick & easy recovery.     



tea pot said:


> *Happy Birthday Blossomz*
> 
> But *Muush* you don't look "Older than Dirt" I think you look 29
> 
> *Jimmy*, continue prayers for Tammy's comfort and speedy recovery
> 
> *Dory*, Love the Birthday Kitty
> 
> We had 2 feet of snow yesterday and today it's a Beautiful
> Sunny Winter Wonderland out there.
> On days like this I feel blessed to live in New England
> 
> Take Care Groupies



Love your attitude Teapot!  We too got 2 ft. yesterday, but I didn't think it was such a beautiful winter wonderland this morning as I was trying to maneuver myself & "my kids" around a 10 ft. snow bank then walk up the street into on coming traffic to get them safely across because the cross walk had not been cleared.         Poor kids I felt so bad for them.  After crossing the street they then had to either climb over another big snow bank to get to the sidewalk or walk down the street a ways (again into on coming traffic) to get to the sidewalk.          Needless to say I was on the phone to my boss as soon as I returned home this morning.  I take the safety of "my kids" very seriously!  One side of the street was cleared for the afternoon shift but nothing they could do with the 10 ft. mound side.  Way too much snow & no where to put it.  Ahhh the joys of living in New England!


----------



## franandaj

Beautiful as the snow may be, I am plenty happy that it is sunny and 75 degrees in Southern California!


On another note, my contract is on it's way to ROFR with Disney today, hopefully in 45 days or less I'll have answer, and will not only be a groupie, but a VWL OWNER!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy -* Outstanding!  thanks for including us in the news.

*Muush -* Older than dirt?  We only feel that way on some mornings.

*Tea Pot -* Glad things have worked out so well for DD.

*Stoph *- Older than her teeth?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ok,Ok; I just spotted *Tea Pot *in the Tiki Room; another Groupie out playing with the kids from another block.

Mama Moose is going to put her hoof down.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy -* Outstanding!  thanks for including us in the news.
> 
> *Muush -* Older than dirt?  We only feel that way on some mornings.
> 
> *Tea Pot -* Glad things have worked out so well for DD.
> 
> *Stoph *- Older than her teeth?



Sure Dad, she's definitely not older than dirt, but she is as old as her tongue, and older than her teeth.  The same as Kris Kringle has on his employment card at Macy's in the perennial classic, "Miracle on 34th Street".  Just a fun way of not admitting your age.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Ok,Ok; I just spotted *Tea Pot *in the Tiki Room; another Groupie out playing with the kids from another block.
> 
> Mama Moose is going to put her hoof down.



Ok now you've piqued my curiosity.  What is the Tiki Room?  A Poly thread?


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Ok,Ok; I just spotted *Tea Pot *in the Tiki Room; another Groupie out playing with the kids from another block.
> 
> Mama Moose is going to put her hoof down.



Ha!  I was there too!



stopher1 said:


> Sure Dad, she's definitely not older than dirt, but she is as old as her tongue, and older than her teeth.  The same as Kris Kringle has on his employment card at Macy's in the perennial classic, "Miracle on 34th Street".  Just a fun way of not admitting your age.



I thought of that movie as soon as I read what you wrote.  I love that movie.  My favorite line?? (I thought you would never ask!!)


"Helloooooo!  Hellllllooooooo!!!  Yes!  Of course Sandy Clause can come and stay with us"  

In my best too-many-martinis voice with my mouth in the earpiece!

The original Miracle on 34th Street, of course.


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Ok now you've piqued my curiosity.  What is the Tiki Room?  A Poly thread?



My guess is that they have been over on the thread about the fire in the Tiki room. I think I saw it yesterday.


----------



## DiznyDi

for Tammy and all the *JT* family!
Good to hear that all has gone well. Prayers for a speedy recovery.  

 *Hi Dory!* Nice to see you!

*Happy Birthday BlossomZ*


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Ha!  I was there too!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of that movie as soon as I read what you wrote.  I love that movie.  My favorite line?? (I thought you would never ask!!)
> 
> 
> "Helloooooo!  Hellllllooooooo!!!  Yes!  Of course Sandy Clause can come and stay with us"
> 
> In my best too-many-martinis voice with my mouth in the earpiece!
> 
> The original Miracle on 34th Street, of course.



Oh yes, that's my favorite line too!!  Love it!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*JT* - so glad it went well for Tammy; I know as a homeschool mom she probably doesn't get enough rest so this does indeed force that.

*franandaj* - I am with you on the snow.  It is beautiful but I am so glad we don't get it much here in Texas.  I do not like the cold and nobody knows how to drive on icy roads here.  Congrats on your contract being on it's way to ROFR. That's exciting! 

Hi *Di*! 

*horselover* - I think those "kids" are lucky to have you watching out for their safety.  You do a very needed job and it can't be easy in the snow!

Re: the 29 year old club--I don't really want to be 29 again.  At 29 I was pregnant with twins and humongously huge with a preschool and kindergarten boy running around me.  It makes me tired just thinking about it!  I'm glad that I am past all that & happy to be turning 46 tomorrow.  I will never act my age anyway so the number doesn't matter to me. Besides when you are Dory, half the time you can't even remember your age.  I won't admit how long it took me to calculate where I was at 29. And you can give me the same thing every year and I won't remember that you've given that before. I was with my DH when he bought a really nice blender Black Friday and seriously very surprised when I got it for Christmas. I was like "how did you know this is what I wanted & this is a really nice one!" He just smiled and said "you were with me when I bought it" and I thought he was pulling my leg.  I really do have short term memory loss.  It runs in my family...at least I think it does....where are they anyway?


----------



## horselover

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *horselover* - I think those "kids" are lucky to have you watching out for their safety.  You do a very needed job and it can't be easy in the snow!
> 
> Re: the 29 year old club--I don't really want to be 29 again.  At 29 I was pregnant with twins and humongously huge with a preschool and kindergarten boy running around me.  It makes me tired just thinking about it!  I'm glad that I am past all that & happy to be turning 46 tomorrow.  I will never act my age anyway so the number doesn't matter to me. Besides when you are Dory, half the time you can't even remember your age.  I won't admit how long it took me to calculate where I was at 29. And you can give me the same thing every year and I won't remember that you've given that before. I was with my DH when he bought a really nice blender Black Friday and seriously very surprised when I got it for Christmas. I was like "how did you know this is what I wanted & this is a really nice one!" He just smiled and said "you were with me when I bought it" and I thought he was pulling my leg.  I really do have short term memory loss.  It runs in my family...at least I think it does....where are they anyway?



Thanks Dory & 

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## horselover

So how do you like my new avatar?           Boy do I miss the Lodge.         I haven't stayed there since Dec. '09.   Counting the days until Dec. 2011!


----------



## blossomz

Thank you all again for the magical wishes!  

Love the kitty Dory!

So glad things went well for Tammy.

I'm getting excited about my upcoming trip with my childhood best friend.  First we hit BcV, head to the Dream and then finish off with 2 wonderful nights at our lodge.  She has never been there!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . . Boy do I miss the Lodge.         I haven't stayed there since Dec. '09. . . . . . . .



since '09 !?!?!?! 

And Di was right - the fire in the Tiki Room is attracting all of the best people . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> since '09 !?!?!?!
> 
> And Di was right - the fire in the Tiki Room is attracting all of the best people . . .



All the best people was what caught my eye


----------



## horselover

my 1,000th post!             I think the majority of those posts have been on this thread.  Why would I want to go anywhere else when all the kindest, funniest, most supportive people on the DIS are right here!  Groupies rock!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> my 1,000th post!             I think the majority of those posts have been on this thread.  Why would I want to go anywhere else when all the kindest, funniest, most supportive people on the DIS are right here!  Groupies rock!





*Congratulation Horselover!*  1000 Posts! 

My counter seems to be stuck on 998 for the last few posts today- don't know why.

But if it did show 1000. I would tell everyone that most of my posts have also been on this thread, with a few strayings over to play with kids on another block from time to time.  I give credit and hugs to my DW who has instilled the love of Disney into me with her daily passion and interest into all things Mickey.  It is she that makes life wonderful for the two of us in so many ways.  And without her, none of you would have had to eat the wedding mints last May at the Groupie meet.  (She gets credit for so many things!)

*Horselover -* here's raising our Lapu Lapu's to each other - keep on typing and sharing!


----------



## Dizny Dad

This 1000's for you, dear.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> my 1,000th post!             I think the majority of those posts have been on this thread.  Why would I want to go anywhere else when all the kindest, funniest, most supportive people on the DIS are right here!  Groupies rock!



Yes!! And I got most of my posts on this thread too!

Speaking of posts and threads.  I started a thread on Cruise Critic RCI board about 24 hours ago.  It has gone viral.
Struck a nerve on that one!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> *Congratulation Horselover!*  1000 Posts!
> 
> My counter seems to be stuck on 998 for the last few posts today- don't know why.
> 
> But if it did show 1000. I would tell everyone that most of my posts have also been on this thread, with a few strayings over to play with kids on another block from time to time.  I give credit and hugs to my DW who has instilled the love of Disney into me with her daily passion and interest into all things Mickey.  It is she that makes life wonderful for the two of us in so many ways.  And without her, none of you would have had to eat the wedding mints last May at the Groupie meet.  (She gets credit for so many things!)
> 
> *Horselover -* here's raising our Lapu Lapu's to each other - keep on typing and sharing!



Awwww you have such a way with words Dizny Dad!  I think the two of you are the model for a perfect marriage.  

Congrats to you as well as I see you too have now reached the 1,000th post mark!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> my 1,000th post!             I think the majority of those posts have been on this thread.  Why would I want to go anywhere else when all the kindest, funniest, most supportive people on the DIS are right here!  Groupies rock!





horselover said:


> Awwww you have such a way with words Dizny Dad!  I think the two of you are the model for a perfect marriage.
> 
> Congrats to you as well as I see you too have now reached the 1,000th post mark!



You know, I meant to say something about their interactions.  And they are the same way in person.  
Great marriage role models.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!!  Quick post before I head to Epcot for Illuminations and the extra hours tonight.  My crazy little FL trip is coming to an end and it's time to fly home tomorrow.  At least I missed some really cold weather in NV and though it cooled down here it wasn't as bone chilling as home - or as it was during Dec.  

This trip has had some minor eventful moments.  When I was about 30 minutes from checking into SSR after my conference in Miami I called MS and was offered a room at BCV or Kidani - standard view.  (I had been calling to see if something opened up at the lodge!   6 less points for Kidani than SSR too!!  And 11 less than BCV would have been.  Since points were already holding it didn't matter that they would go back into holding.)  I love walking to Epcot but hadn't stayed at Kidani and it was drawing me in.  I have to say it was the best decision.  Just the quiet I wanted after the hectic week - AND - I got one of the newly reclassified standard rooms that used to be Savannah!!!    How cool is that!!  It's down by the pool and the animals come by every evening just as the sun is setting.  Oh - and my buddy the vulture sleeps right down below every night.  Watched him get to his spot which is inside the fence but thru the "spikes" that keep other animals out.  I guess he doesn't want to be suddenly surprised while sleeping.

Also, I don't know what's up in the MK this week.  The Tiki Room on fire and then another little event last night (don't know if there's been any posts on it).  The park had closed after wishes and I was walking out thru Tomorrowland taking some pictures.  I was on the bridge between Tomorrowland and the hub taking a picture of the castle when I heard a HUGE splash.  There were plants in a pot between me and that part of the bridge so I hadn't seen what happend however something big had fallen in the water judging by the sound.  It crossed my mind it could be a person to make that sound but there weren't many of us around there and I thought absolutely no way.  Well, way!  I'm still taking pictures when I notice first one CM running into my shot (I'm now shooting back towards Tomorrowland).  Then 2 more come running.  Then one goes running back that way saying he'll get some towels!!    I walked back towards the hub and a grown woman was standing there dripping wet!!!  I have no idea of the hows but the splash now made sense.  Anyway  - CM's were checking if she wanted to go to get checked etc. but she seemed to be declining.  About 40 degrees at that time too so it was a chilly time for a dip!  

Crazy stuff going on!  

Off to Epcot now - wonder what I'll see tonight!


----------



## Muushka

Wow Kat!  What a strange happening.  And congratulations on your AKV snag!!

Can't wait to see your pictures (you know how much I love your pictures)!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> You know, I meant to say something about their interactions.  And they are the same way in person.
> Great marriage role models.



Aw shucks, Muush, you're too kind!  I'm sitting here all red-faced while DDad sleeps in his chair.

Boy Kathy, sounds like you're right in the middle of all the excitement, plus a great room.  Enjoy your last night!


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> my 1,000th post!             I think the majority of those posts have been on this thread.  Why would I want to go anywhere else when all the kindest, funniest, most supportive people on the DIS are right here!  Groupies rock!





Dizny Dad said:


> This 1000's for you, dear.



Congrats to you both!  



horselover said:


> Awwww you have such a way with words Dizny Dad!  I think the two of you are the model for a perfect marriage.



I'll second that! 



Muushka said:


> You know, I meant to say something about their interactions.  And they are the same way in person.   Great marriage role models.



And this!!!  Lovely, absolutely lovely...* both of them.  *  And terrific models. 




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies!!  Quick post before I head to Epcot for Illuminations and the extra hours tonight.  My crazy little FL trip is coming to an end and it's time to fly home tomorrow.  At least I missed some really cold weather in NV and though it cooled down here it wasn't as bone chilling as home - or as it was during Dec.
> 
> This trip has had some minor eventful moments.  When I was about 30 minutes from checking into SSR after my conference in Miami I called MS and was offered a room at BCV or Kidani - standard view.  (I had been calling to see if something opened up at the lodge!   6 less points for Kidani than SSR too!!  And 11 less than BCV would have been.  Since points were already holding it didn't matter that they would go back into holding.)  I love walking to Epcot but hadn't stayed at Kidani and it was drawing me in.  I have to say it was the best decision.  Just the quiet I wanted after the hectic week - AND - I got one of the newly reclassified standard rooms that used to be Savannah!!!    How cool is that!!  It's down by the pool and the animals come by every evening just as the sun is setting.  Oh - and my buddy the vulture sleeps right down below every night.  Watched him get to his spot which is inside the fence but thru the "spikes" that keep other animals out.  I guess he doesn't want to be suddenly surprised while sleeping.



Great snag Kathy!  I love AKV.  So much, that it was difficult not choosing it for my... wait for it, wait for it... 

... my surprise work trip to Florida _next week_, that like yours, will include a fun add-on at the world.  

I actually went with SSR this time around purposely given we really only had SSR points to "play with".  Sure I could have used them anywhere, but the # I had to play with and my desire to be over there this time around just naturally led me that way.  Haven't stayed at SSR since last January, and I like it there - quite a bit.  I want to enjoy those rockers in Congress Park - and follow our beloved Dad & Di's lead, and try the hot tub early in the morning.  It just sounds so good right now, with the white stuff all around and temps in the basement.  I know my request to be in CP is not guaranteed, but I'm hoping.  And don't hate me just because I was at the World 6 weeks ago... work is making me go to Florida, afterall.    I leave next Saturday morning for some WDW fun, and then on Tuesday head up to Jacksonville for the work part.  I just love the different feel that each resort provides.  

Looking forward to your pictures, and hopefully sharing some of my own in a little over a week's time.


----------



## horselover

stopher1 said:


> Great snag Kathy!  I love AKV.  So much, that it was difficult not choosing it for my... wait for it, wait for it...
> 
> ... my surprise work trip to Florida _next week_, that like yours, will include a fun add-on at the world.
> 
> I actually went with SSR this time around purposely given we really only had SSR points to "play with".  Sure I could have used them anywhere, but the # I had to play with and my desire to be over there this time around just naturally led me that way.  Haven't stayed at SSR since last January, and I like it there - quite a bit.  I want to enjoy those rockers in Congress Park - and follow our beloved Dad & Di's lead, and try the hot tub early in the morning.  It just sounds so good right now, with the white stuff all around and temps in the basement.  I know my request to be in CP is not guaranteed, but I'm hoping.  *And don't hate me just because I was at the World 6 weeks ago... work is making me go to Florida, afterall.  *  I leave next Saturday morning for some WDW fun, and then on Tuesday head up to Jacksonville for the work part.  I just love the different feel that each resort provides.
> 
> Looking forward to your pictures, and hopefully sharing some of my own in a little over a week's time.




So that's your story & you're stickin' to huh?         Well lucky you & have a great time!          That hot tub does sound mighty good right now especially as I look out at the 2' of snow in our backyard.     

Sitting here listening to my Lodge music CD (thanks JT!) & trying to imagine I'm sitting in front of the fireplace.   It's not really working but the music sounds great anyway.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Inkmahm

Found this on the second page!


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Found this on the second page!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Wow Kat!  What a strange happening.  And congratulations on your AKV snag!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your pictures (you know how much I love your pictures)!



Nothing quite so strange on the last night thank goodness!!  I'm going to try and get some pictures uploaded today or tomorrow.  I have no idea how people manage to do that and post a reasonable live trip report!  



DiznyDi said:


> Boy Kathy, sounds like you're right in the middle of all the excitement, plus a great room.  Enjoy your last night!



Thanks!  Sadly back home now but it was a very nice trip.  I'm still smiling over the room that I got at AKV.  



stopher1 said:


> Congrats to you both!
> 
> 
> 
> Great snag Kathy!  I love AKV.  So much, that it was difficult not choosing it for my... wait for it, wait for it...
> 
> ... my surprise work trip to Florida _next week_, that like yours, will include a fun add-on at the world.
> 
> I actually went with SSR this time around purposely given we really only had SSR points to "play with".  Sure I could have used them anywhere, but the # I had to play with and my desire to be over there this time around just naturally led me that way.  Haven't stayed at SSR since last January, and I like it there - quite a bit.  I want to enjoy those rockers in Congress Park - and follow our beloved Dad & Di's lead, and try the hot tub early in the morning.  It just sounds so good right now, with the white stuff all around and temps in the basement.  I know my request to be in CP is not guaranteed, but I'm hoping.  And don't hate me just because I was at the World 6 weeks ago... work is making me go to Florida, afterall.    I leave next Saturday morning for some WDW fun, and then on Tuesday head up to Jacksonville for the work part.  I just love the different feel that each resort provides.
> 
> Looking forward to your pictures, and hopefully sharing some of my own in a little over a week's time.



Hey, we have to take some time and play when work sends us close to the "action" don't we?!?!  Have a great trip!!  I did have a studio in Congress Park on the night that I flew into Orlando.  What a nice location.  Overall I was very lucky with room assignments this trip especially considering how I stayed at 3 resorts.  Congress Park at SSR, 5th floor direct OVIR with nice big balcony at VB and then the partial savanah view standard room at Kidani.  SSR took the time to locate a room for me that met my requests.  And the Kidani CM was super in finding the room they did.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ahhhh, , , , , I wasn't sleeping.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

KAT4DISNEY & Stopher - Glad you get to mix some Disney in with your work and love hearing about it and seeing your photos!


----------



## stopher1

Quick question Groupies, because I haven't paid attention before... I know, I should probably move up to the front row from the back seat so I'll pay better attention...

but where is it again that you find the music from the Lodge?  I'm currently planning a surprise party for my DW's birthday next month (now it's her turn to have a milestone birthday) and she loves all things wilderness (she grew up going to Yosemite annually for summer vacation) and the theme of the party is ... you guessed it ... The Wilderness, and I want that music playing in the background.  But don't remember where it is to go to find it.     When I'm down there this coming weekend I'm going to try and capture some new and different pictures that I might be able to use in the decor that I'm trying to come up with.  Planning a party is not really my forte, but I'm putting everything I can into this one.  She went all out for my 30th, and even threw a nice (though not really a surprise) one for my 40th, and shame on me, I haven't reciprocated...yet.   


So if one (or more) of you kind souls could please direct me to finding that music - I would be very, very grateful.


----------



## Nicoal13

Stopher - sorry I don't know where the lodge music is, but looking forward to the other replies so I can get it too  

Another snowy day here in WI and then it's going to turn frigid. Not looking forward to that. The snow is pretty though, at least from the warmth of my house.

I'm a happy Cheesehead! My beloved Packers are headed to the NFC Championship game to kick some Bears tail! Can't wait for that. 

Still busy organizing our new house and working on little projects. Hoping to get DH to hang some pictures on the wall tonight and make it look more like home.


----------



## Inkmahm

One advantage of being unemployed (still) is that I can stay home and watch the snow today.  It's the small flakes, but lots of 'em, kind of snow.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> One advantage of being unemployed (still) is that I can stay home and watch the snow today.  It's the small flakes, but lots of 'em, kind of snow.



Too funny.  The 'small flakes'.  I prefer the big ones too!


----------



## horselover

Nicoal13 said:


> I'm a happy Cheesehead! My beloved Packers are headed to the NFC Championship game to kick some Bears tail! Can't wait for that.



Congrats to you.  I on the other hand am a very sad Patriots fan today.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> but where is it again that you find the music from the Lodge?



Mousesavers has a link to an itunes playlist (imix is it?) that has compiled many of the Wilderness lodge songs into one list.  This is where I got mine from (and added a couple other western songs that I think would work well too!)  

Here's the link telling all about the music and how to get it:  http://www.mousesavers.com/wlmusic.html


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Congrats to you.  I on the other hand am a very sad Patriots fan today.



DH too.  He went to bed early and isn't saying much.  We've had discussions about his needing help this year with how addicted to the Pats he had gotten!    It's not a good day for him.  

My Vikes crashed and burned a long time ago so I've no vested interest this year but I do find it interesting that two Central division teams are playing for the NFC championship!  I normally hate them both (lol) but will be rooting for either to win the Super Bowl.  Then back to hating them.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Congrats to you.  I on the other hand am a very sad Patriots fan today.



Sorry, HL.  As a former New Englander and tons of Pats fan friends, I feel your pain.


----------



## wildernessDad

My Ravens went down for the count this weekend.  Bummer.  I'm not a Rex Ryan fan even though he was defensive coordinator for the Ravens.

I think I'll adopt the Packers for this coming Sunday.  Don't want to see the Jets or Steelers in the Stupidbowl, but will have to suffer one of them.


----------



## Muushka

I will be at a Superbowl party and the hostess is a Steeler's fan to the nth degree.  And if the hostess isn't happy, nobody is happy.
I'll be rooting for teh Steelers, whether I want to or not!  Hopefully they will make it.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I will be at a Superbowl party and the hostess is a Steeler's fan to the nth degree.  And if the hostess isn't happy, nobody is happy.
> I'll be rooting for teh Steelers, whether I want to or not!  Hopefully they will make it.



LOL. We're still in mourning here in Eagles land.  If I'm lucky I'll be able to remove the black bunting over the door before superbowl Sunday.


----------



## Inkmahm

It could be interesting- I'm a WI girl with a family of Packer fans.  My DH is from PA and comes from a family of Steelers fans.  We'd have to bug my inlaws to no end if it ends up being the Packers/Steelers in the game.


----------



## Inkmahm




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just adorable Inkmahm!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So, the news has finally broken about the direct buy / resale market points value thingy.  Any resale points bought after March 20, 2011 can't be used for things not involving *The Lodge*.  Cool.  The Lodge is safe; long live The Lodge! 

Let's all buy more points; I didn't want to cruise anyway . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> Quick question Groupies, because I haven't paid attention before... I know, I should probably move up to the front row from the back seat so I'll pay better attention...
> 
> but where is it again that you find the music from the Lodge?  I'm currently planning a surprise party for my DW's birthday next month (now it's her turn to have a milestone birthday) and she loves all things wilderness (she grew up going to Yosemite annually for summer vacation) and the theme of the party is ... you guessed it ... The Wilderness, and I want that music playing in the background.  But don't remember where it is to go to find it.     When I'm down there this coming weekend I'm going to try and capture some new and different pictures that I might be able to use in the decor that I'm trying to come up with.  Planning a party is not really my forte, but I'm putting everything I can into this one.  She went all out for my 30th, and even threw a nice (though not really a surprise) one for my 40th, and shame on me, I haven't reciprocated...yet.
> 
> 
> So if one (or more) of you kind souls could please direct me to finding that music - I would be very, very grateful.



Stopher  I sent you a PM


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> So, the news has finally broken about the direct buy / resale market points value thingy.  Any resale points bought after March 20, 2011 can't be used for things not involving *The Lodge*.  Cool.  The Lodge is safe; long live The Lodge!
> 
> Let's all buy more points; I didn't want to cruise anyway . . .



We need to get you on a cruise!  Lets all go on a cruise!

Speaking of cruises, I just noticed my AMEX bill.  Our April cruise just posted, along with the airline. 
(YES!!  Mr Muush will fly to Ft Lauderdale!!!).  Another expensive month...


----------



## sleepydog25

stopher1 said:


> Quick question Groupies, because I haven't paid attention before... I know, I should probably move up to the front row from the back seat so I'll pay better attention...
> 
> but where is it again that you find the music from the Lodge? I'm currently planning a surprise party for my DW's birthday next month (now it's her turn to have a milestone birthday) and she loves all things wilderness (she grew up going to Yosemite annually for summer vacation) and the theme of the party is ... you guessed it ... The Wilderness, and I want that music playing in the background. But don't remember where it is to go to find it.  When I'm down there this coming weekend I'm going to try and capture some new and different pictures that I might be able to use in the decor that I'm trying to come up with. Planning a party is not really my forte, but I'm putting everything I can into this one. She went all out for my 30th, and even threw a nice (though not really a surprise) one for my 40th, and shame on me, I haven't reciprocated...yet.
> 
> 
> So if one (or more) of you kind souls could please direct me to finding that music - I would be very, very grateful.


I compiled a CD with songs from Westerns and other tunes (e.g., Aaron Copland) that I labeled "VWL Songs."  Anyone can PM me for more info re: titles and copies.  

Yes, saw where the new DVC approach to resales is due to start come March.  No change to how I use my points, and I actually feel the conditions could have been much worse.  Plan to cruise in September, but am paying OOP for that trip, though I might wind up renting a few points to help finance the trip.


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies! 

Haven't been around much lately.  That real life stuff does get in the way of the important things sometimes. 

I've got to go catch up on the thread.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Tuesday groupies!

 Granny.  Good to see you. 

Wish I could go sit here for a while today:






Think warm thoughts!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks Dory!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Boo DVC.  

I wonder if this is why the timeshare lords elected Jim Lewis president of their little association.  So they could convince him DVC needs to be like them?

Not surprising but such a downer on a beautiful day.  Your picture helps Dory!!


----------



## horselover

Well I'm really glad I decided to go forward with my BWV add-on last month now.  We'll be closed by the end of the month.  We would not use our points for any of the "other" options, but overall I say BOO to DVC!       It will not affect the way I use my points, but it devalues the product overall.  I'm sorry they can't see that.  

Thanks for the pic Dory!


----------



## twinklebug

Hey Groupies!

I know I've been quiet these days, but I have been keeping an eye on you all. Hmm, that sounds a bit creepy  

Anyway - I found a job!   It took the bulk of a year and far too many interviews to count to finally be a company's employee of choice. But it's nice to know I'm working again. This of course means no trips for some time - might have to bank some points into next year - a thought that boggles the mind, I know.

I do need a quick weekend in Dec 2011 though.  I was so "home" sick this last month that I had to stop reading the thread here for a bit. Don't want that to happen again.




Dizny Dad said:


> So, the news has finally broken about the direct buy / resale market points value thingy.  Any resale points bought after March 20, 2011 can't be used for things not involving *The Lodge*.  Cool.  The Lodge is safe; long live The Lodge!
> 
> Let's all buy more points; I didn't want to cruise anyway . . .



I'm in! No intention to cruise on points here either. I want freedom to explore on my time, trees, animals and ground right outside my balcony! I don't think the new rules are going to hurt anyone who's a true DVC fan.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just had to come into the thread to get out of the duldrums on the DisBs caused by the new DVC ruling on resale.  Always good to be here.  Always nice to see everyone! 

Hey, Muuska has invited us all on a cruise - and I think she's buying!  Let's go!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Just had to come into the thread to get out of the duldrums on the DisBs caused by the new DVC ruling on resale. Always good to be here. Always nice to see everyone!
> 
> Hey, Muuska has invited us all on a cruise - and I think she's buying! Let's go!


Yeah, I think it's gonna get ugly on those new resale rules threads--those who were already feeling disenfranchised by DVC are just warming up.  lol  Better to hang out here and dangle my feet in the Lodge's hot tub. . .


----------



## DVCGeek

Probably forgot to mention it; my parents are @ VWL right now, coming home tomorrow...


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Hey Groupies!
> 
> I know I've been quiet these days, but I have been keeping an eye on you all. Hmm, that sounds a bit creepy
> 
> *Anyway - I found a job!*  It took the bulk of a year and far too many interviews to count to finally be a company's employee of choice. But it's nice to know I'm working again. This of course means no trips for some time - might have to bank some points into next year - a thought that boggles the mind, I know.
> 
> I do need a quick weekend in Dec 2011 though.  I was so "home" sick this last month that I had to stop reading the thread here for a bit. Don't want that to happen again.
> 
> I'm in! No intention to cruise on points here either. I want freedom to explore on my time, trees, animals and ground right outside my balcony! I don't think the new rules are going to hurt anyone who's a true DVC fan.



Congratulations Twinklebug!!!!    



Dizny Dad said:


> Just had to come into the thread to get out of the duldrums on the DisBs caused by the new DVC ruling on resale.  Always good to be here.  Always nice to see everyone!
> 
> Hey, Muuska has invited us all on a cruise - and I think she's buying!  Let's go!



I'm in too!



sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, I think it's gonna get ugly on those new resale rules threads--those who were already feeling disenfranchised by DVC are just warming up.  lol  Better to hang out here and dangle my feet in the Lodge's hot tub. . .



Oh yeah.  I tend to avoid those threads like the plague.  My little "boo" from my PP is all you'll hear out of me on the matter.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks, *Dory* for the pick-me-up! Wish I could be there right now, too. So inviting.....

Hey *Granny*, nice to have you back!

Great news, *Twinklebug* on the job! We'll be at the Lodge Dec. 8-17. Why don't you join us?

*DVCGeek*, hope your folks have had an enjoyable time and good weather. If you have the opportunity, ask them if the Mickey that holds the Welcome Home sign is still Minnie, or if it's been changed back to Mickey.

Congratulations *horselover* on your BWV contract.  for a swift closing.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Inkmahm*, just took a look at your new Cindy pictures.  What a precious pup!


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> Always nice to see everyone!
> 
> *Hey, Muuska has invited us all on a cruise - and I think she's buying!  Let's go*!



I'd be in for that!!


----------



## blossomz

Me too!


----------



## lisah0711

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Happy Tuesday groupies!
> 
> Granny.  Good to see you.
> 
> Wish I could go sit here for a while today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think warm thoughts!



Ahhh, Dory, thank you!    If only I could be there now . . . maybe I will be able to stop by when I am at WDW next month.

Any other groupies doing the Princess Half this year?  Or was I the only crazy one who drank the moose juice at the midlife crisis birthday party?  

It will be fun!


----------



## DVCGeek

DiznyDi said:


> If you have the opportunity, ask them if the Mickey that holds the Welcome Home sign is still Minnie, or if it's been changed back to Mickey.



I'll try and ask them when they get back!


----------



## horselover

So tomorrow is finally the day I get to call for our Christmas trip.     I'm so nervous about it.  I hope I'm not going to be sorry I didn't book for early Dec.  My mom has decided not to come with us so we're back to just needing the 1 BR.  I hope that will improve our odds.   Please send some moose dust my way for luck!


----------



## Granny

horselover...GOOD LUCK with the reservation!!! 

It's a great time of year to visit.  And it looks like you'll be there before Christmas so the crowds shouldn't be too crazy. 

Dory...thanks for the great picture.  Looking very much forward to sitting in one of those chairs!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Horselover *- Just for you


----------



## jimmytammy

Good luck and Moose Dust on those ressies HL!!

Barb
Thats great that you are taking us all on a cruise


----------



## horselover

I got it!!!!!   Woo hoo!!!!!        We're booked in a 1 BR 12/20-27.   So excited to finally be getting back Home!          It's been way too long.


----------



## DVCGeek

*DiznyDi*- I asked last night once they got back and they said the Welcome Home sign was Mickey and don't recall ever seeing it as Minnie.

*horselover*- Congrats on the ressie!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Good luck and Moose Dust on those ressies HL!!
> 
> Barb
> Thats great that you are taking us all on a cruise



OK, Jimmy, maybe you should start setting things up for a big groupie meet on the boat!  With Barb buying, I'm sure there will be lots of takers, all with extended family, of course!


----------



## DiznyDi

*DVCGeek,* Glad to hear that Mickey has returned!    Someone posted a picture last month, during the extreme cold when the topiaries were all covered, that Mickey suddenly was changed to Minnie 

 Great news *horselover*! Congratulations on your ressie! Wish I could say that we'd be seeing you in December, but we leave the 17th.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Great news *horselover*! Congratulations on your ressie! Wish I could say that we'd be seeing you in December, but we leave the 17th.



Thanks & .       I knew that would be the price I would pay for going later in the month.  Most groupies seem to go earlier in the month.   Hopefully we'll be seeing you on some other trip.     Maybe on a May trip.  Seems like you & Dizny Dad enjoy going at that time of year & sometimes we do too!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> Thanks & .       I knew that would be the price I would pay for going later in the month.  Most groupies seem to go earlier in the month.   Hopefully we'll be seeing you on some other trip.     Maybe on a May trip.  Seems like you & Dizny Dad enjoy going at that time of year & sometimes we do too!



Maybe we'll see you on the MuushCruise!


----------



## eliza61

So, had a meeting with the family for our family reunion down in the world this  August.  Since I'm not a suicidal, I knew at the beginning not to volunteer for any planning.  Basically everyone went through a TA and Disney's grand gathering.
So far we've got 22 people definite (reservations paid) with a possible 15 more.  Me  and another cousin are really the only 2 disney lovers in the group.
Anyway last month the travel agent suggested that everyone make 2 adrs for dinner for each day.    Her reasoning was that since we are going the first week of free dining, she would suggest having an alternate.  
When I made mention of how adr's work and how 10 families double booking is really selfish and rude, she looked at me like I had 2 heads.

Last night I reiterated how I really wish we would not do this.  but you ever get the feeling that as long as it's not illegal some one is going to do some thing a little bit shifty anyway,  *** sighs***

I know in the grand scheme of things it's probably really small but I just invision some poor first timer with babies trying to get an adr at Crystal palace and can't because my jungle tribe is en masse holding them up.

 So our 180 day window is opening up next month and my other cousin & I figure if they are bound and determined to make adr's out the wazoo we will at least nag them into cancelling the ones they know they won't keep.


----------



## DVCGeek

DiznyDi said:


> Someone posted a picture last month, during the extreme cold when the topiaries were all covered, that Mickey suddenly was changed to Minnie



Think you might be able to post a link?  I'm curious to see that oddity!


----------



## DiznyDi

Well, it took me a while - I'm on dial-up you know.  But here's the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2490642&page=151


----------



## DVCGeek

*DiznyDi*- Wow; sorry to make a hard request; didn't realize you were on dial-up!    Anyway, thanks for the link and  at the cross-dressing comment back in that post...  I wonder since there wasn't a bow (my mom actually mentioned that explicitly) if they failed to notice the dress.


----------



## Granny

DVCGeek said:


> *DiznyDi*- I asked last night once they got back and they said the Welcome Home sign was Mickey and don't recall ever seeing it as Minnie.



Well, then Mickey is now wearing a skirt I guess. 

The bottom picture in this post was taken just two weeks ago.

Post on new DVC topiary at VWL

Go figure.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Anyway last month the travel agent suggested that everyone make 2 adrs for dinner for each day.    Her reasoning was that since we are going the first week of free dining, she would suggest having an alternate.
> When I made mention of how adr's work and how 10 families double booking is really selfish and rude, she looked at me like I had 2 heads.
> 
> Last night I reiterated how I really wish we would not do this.  but you ever get the feeling that as long as it's not illegal some one is going to do some thing a little bit shifty anyway,  *** sighs***
> 
> I know in the grand scheme of things it's probably really small but I just invision some poor first timer with babies trying to get an adr at Crystal palace and can't because my jungle tribe is en masse holding them up.
> 
> So our 180 day window is opening up next month and my other cousin & I figure if they are bound and determined to make adr's out the wazoo we will at least nag them into cancelling the ones they know they won't keep.



It's a shame that this travel agent made that suggestion, but my guess is that it is a pretty widespread strategy.  I know that our last two trips we've had better luck just walking up to restaurants and nicely asking about availability than trying to make ADR's.  

Yes, it's a rude practice.  But if you will be there during free dining, I do think it's a good idea to make as many ADR's (one per meal time) as you can.  We hate to have our vacations revolve around restaurant reservations but if you won't have a car then your food options are limited.

And let me get this straight...all 22-37 of you are planning on eating all your meals together?  

You're going to make some Brazilian tour groups very unhappy.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> It's a shame that this travel agent made that suggestion, but my guess is that it is a pretty widespread strategy.  I know that our last two trips we've had better luck just walking up to restaurants and nicely asking about availability than trying to make ADR's.
> 
> Yes, it's a rude practice.  But if you will be there during free dining, I do think it's a good idea to make as many ADR's (one per meal time) as you can.  We hate to have our vacations revolve around restaurant reservations but if you won't have a car then your food options are limited.
> 
> And let me get this straight...all 22-37 of you are planning on eating all your meals together?
> 
> You're going to make some Brazilian tour groups very unhappy.



LOL.  Thank God no.  there are a few of my family members who I don't even want to claim kinship with, let alone be seen in public with.

We have 2 grand gathering events planned during the week and 1 night at Cirque du soliel, after that I plan on ditching the entire crowd.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey guys

Spoke with Stan the Man a few mins, they are doing well.  He says hey to all here.  Wish we could get he and sweetie on here, but alas, not much chance.  

 Dont know how familar anyone may be with the bell services guys, but a good friend of Stans, Boie(forgive me, I believe it was real similar to this spelling) pronounced like boo-ey, passed away this past Sat.  He was of vietnamese descent, wore glasses, about Stans size.  He worked Fri. at the Lodge.  Stan knew he had cancer of the liver and had been waiting on transplant, self treating along the way.  He brought our luggage up last trip, and trip before, very nice fellow.  Didnt have a clue he was sick.  Very infectious smile. 

 I could tell Stan was feeling pretty down about it all.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> We have 2 grand gathering events planned during the week and 1 night at Cirque du soliel, after that I plan on ditching the entire crowd.



Well, they say that planning is important at WDW...glad to see you have one! 





jimmytammy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Spoke with Stan the Man a few mins, they are doing well.  He says hey to all here.  Wish we could get he and sweetie on here, but alas, not much chance.
> 
> Dont know how familar anyone may be with the bell services guys, but a good friend of Stans, Boie(forgive me, I believe it was real similar to this spelling) pronounced like boo-ey, passed away this past Sat.  He was of vietnamese descent, wore glasses, about Stans size.  He worked Fri. at the Lodge.  Stan knew he had cancer of the liver and had been waiting on transplant, self treating along the way.  He brought our luggage up last trip, and trip before, very nice fellow.  Didnt have a clue he was sick.  Very infectious smile.
> 
> I could tell Stan was feeling pretty down about it all.



Jimmy...I don't specifically remember this man, but I'm sure I must have seen him several times.  Sending up prayers for him and his family.  Self-treating liver cancer sounds like a painful process.  Amazing that he continued to work and kept his smile going.  Things like this remind me that any problems I have in this life are pretty small compared to so many.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . Jimmy...I don't specifically remember this man, but I'm sure I must have seen him several times.  Sending up prayers for him and his family.  Self-treating liver cancer sounds like a painful process.  Amazing that he continued to work and kept his smile going.  Things like this remind me that any problems I have in this life are pretty small compared to so many.  Thank you for sharing.



Oh how many gracious folks we run into that offer us their best at the time and somehow we use our own stick to measure them; a good reminder that we are, for the most part, surrounded by grace and well meaning people.  We need to be careful to not let the few blind us to the many wonderful people we meet.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Oh how many gracious folks we run into that offer us their best at the time and somehow we use our own stick to measure them; a good reminder that we are, for the most part, surrounded by grace and well meaning people.  We need to be careful to not let the few blind us to the many wonderful people we meet.



Agree wholeheartedly!!


----------



## blossomz

I'm sure we have run into Boo-ey in the past,but sadly I can't put a face to him.  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Oh how many gracious folks we run into that offer us their best at the time and somehow we use our own stick to measure them; a good reminder that we are, for the most part, surrounded by grace and well meaning people. We need to be careful to not let the few blind us to the many wonderful people we meet.


Well said and true.


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> I got it!!!!!   Woo hoo!!!!!        We're booked in a 1 BR 12/20-27.   So excited to finally be getting back Home!          It's been way too long.



*A Big Congrats *! 



Dizny Dad said:


> OK, Jimmy, maybe you should start setting things up for a big groupie meet on the boat!  With Barb buying, I'm sure there will be lots of takers, all with extended family, of course!



Hey We're In !..... Thanks a bunch *Muush* 



Granny said:


> It's a shame that this travel agent made that suggestion, but my guess is that it is a pretty widespread strategy.
> 
> And let me get this straight...all 22-37 of you are planning on eating all your meals together?
> You're going to make some Brazilian tour groups very unhappy.




*eliza*
I agree with Granny too bad that was a professional recomendation.
We also have had good luck with walk ups lately probably because of all the no shows.
And don't forget your tour guide flag 

*Jimmy* 
Please tell Ranger Stan that he and Boo-ey's Family are in our prayers.

Welll groupies another Snow storm today not too bad about 5-7 inches
*Horselover *I didn't love the snow when I needed to get my kids out or to my mother's when I needed to go to work no snow days for nurses.
 Now that they are grown and I don't make home visits in bad weather I'm blessed with not having to go any where.

Take Care Groupies


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> I got it!!!!!   Woo hoo!!!!!        We're booked in a 1 BR 12/20-27.   So excited to finally be getting back Home!          It's been way too long.



Yay!!



Dizny Dad said:


> Just had to come into the thread to get out of the duldrums on the DisBs caused by the new DVC ruling on resale.  Always good to be here.  Always nice to see everyone!
> 
> *Hey, Muuska has invited us all on a cruise - and I think she's buying!  Let's go!*





Dizny Dad said:


> *OK, Jimmy, maybe you should start setting things up for a big groupie meet on the boat!  With Barb buying, I'm sure there will be lots of takers, all with extended family, of course!*





Dizny Dad said:


> *Maybe we'll see you on the MuushCruise!*



You guys are too funny.  I step away for 2 days and I am buying a cruise for hundreds of Groupies and extended families!



eliza61 said:


> LOL.  Thank God no.  there are a few of my family members who I don't even want to claim kinship with, let alone be seen in public with.
> 
> We have 2 grand gathering events planned during the week and 1 night at Cirque du soliel, after that I plan on ditching the entire crowd.


Sounds like a great plan!



jimmytammy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Spoke with Stan the Man a few mins, they are doing well.  He says hey to all here.  Wish we could get he and sweetie on here, but alas, not much chance.
> 
> Dont know how familar anyone may be with the bell services guys, but a good friend of Stans, Boie(forgive me, I believe it was real similar to this spelling) pronounced like boo-ey, passed away this past Sat.  He was of vietnamese descent, wore glasses, about Stans size.  He worked Fri. at the Lodge.  Stan knew he had cancer of the liver and had been waiting on transplant, self treating along the way.  He brought our luggage up last trip, and trip before, very nice fellow.  Didnt have a clue he was sick.  Very infectious smile.
> 
> I could tell Stan was feeling pretty down about it all.



It is sad that the dear man passed away waiting for the lung transplant.



Dizny Dad said:


> Oh how many gracious folks we run into that offer us their best at the time and somehow we use our own stick to measure them; a good reminder that we are, for the most part, surrounded by grace and well meaning people.  We need to be careful to not let the few blind us to the many wonderful people we meet.



DDad, once again, you have chosen the perfect words.


----------



## wildernessDad

61 days until our OKW jaunt.  

DW and DS go to an RC Sproul conference every year and I'm tagging along this time.  Not really going to be riding any attractions, but will soak up as much of the area as possible.


----------



## ladytink75

Where is the best place to see the fireworks and the water pageant?? I'm trying to find a good place so I can take my parents to see them so they don't have to fight with the crowds since my mother has mobility issues.. Thanx


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hello all my Groupies !
I have been "MIA" for quite some time and missed you all. Life just got hectic and a bit stressful at times. I changed my shift and went to to work the graveyard shift (11-7:30 am), and I went back to school, and my husband had a cancer scare in the Fall that required major abdominal surgery. He was in the hospital for about 6 nights and out of work for about 5 weeks. Thankfully, the biopsy was benign. 
So I am going to try and dip my toes back into the DIS water and rejoin you all. I'll take it slow. While I'll never be able to catch up with all the posts, I plan to go back and read some of the more recent pages. I hope everyone is well---I really do. Missed ya all 
Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

ladytink75 said:


> Where is the best place to see the fireworks and the water pageant?? I'm trying to find a good place so I can take my parents to see them so they don't have to fight with the crowds since my mother has mobility issues.. Thanx



Hi Ladytink ~
while I adore the WL for viewing the water pageant, and you can see the tops of the MK fireworks when facing Bay Lake and looking to the left (you can see them over the top of one of the WL wings), I think perhaps the Contemp or Poly would be better for viewing the MK fireworks as well. I think you would get a less obstructed view. All the above resorts have beach areas for viewing the water parade and the MK fireworks. Hope you all have a nice time. 
Wanted to add these water pageant times for you :
Polynesian Resort -- 9 p.m.
Grand Floridian -- 9:15 p.m.
Wilderness Lodge -- 9:35 p.m.
Fort Wilderness -- 9:45 p.m.
Contemporary Resort -- 10:05 p.m.

Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Maria!    Welcome back!!  Happy to hear that your DH is ok.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


>



Oh so precious Inkmahm ! Love her ! 

Maria


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . I am buying a cruise for hundreds of Groupies and extended families! . . . Sounds like a great plan! . . .



Cool!  Confirmation!


----------



## tea pot

*Maria*
So glad to have you back.  
Best of luck with school and the 11-7 shift, (not easy)
and so glad that Dh is OK.
*
Inkmahm*
What a cute Puppy....Sorry I missed that post


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Cool!  Confirmation!


You are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!
*
Maria is back!!  We missed you so. ​*
My little friends want to express their gladness too!!






*PS did you hear about the cruise that I am taking everyone on????*


----------



## tea pot

Hey* Ladytink *
I agree with Maria The dock at VWL/Beach will be perfect for the water pageant
but the fireworks would be better at one of the other resorts.
At the contemporary you can watch then out on the balcony of the 4th floor concourse. They also have the music playing so you won't miss anything.
At the Floridian just outside of their small take out restaurant there are tables
with a  straight shot view of the castle and they also have speakers the will play the music, etc. 

Best of Luck


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> You guys are too funny.  I step away for 2 days and I am buying a cruise for hundreds of Groupies and extended families!
> 
> Sounds like a great plan!



It DOES sound like a good plan So happy you've finally confirmed it!    thanks for being such a team player for the Groupies Muush!  We love you!


----------



## ladytink75

I get to do the happy ... I got up this morning to make our Christmas reservations... I just have to call back again on the 27th to change them around so I can get the 2bdr for our last two days... We get to spend our first  Christmas vacation at our new "home"....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> *PS did you hear about the cruise that I am taking everyone on????*



Yay Muushka!    You're the best!!



ladytink75 said:


> I get to do the happy ... I got up this morning to make our Christmas reservations... I just have to call back again on the 27th to change them around so I can get the 2bdr for our last two days... We get to spend our first  Christmas vacation at our new "home"....



Congrats!!  And what a great place to spend Christmas!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Muush *- OK, OK; we've had our fun.  We were just kidding about including _extended family _on the cruise.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi Kathy, Tea potT & Muushka ! Thanks everyone for the very warm welcome back ! 

LOVE all the little blue dudes Musshka ! Made me smile ! 
And no ??? What is this about a cruise you're taking everyone on !!?? I'm there !!!!! 

Maria


----------



## DiznyDi

Maria, you're back!   We've missed you!
So sorry to hear about your husband, but glad to know all turned out to be OK.
What are you going back to school for?


----------



## horselover

ladytink75 said:


> I get to do the happy ... I got up this morning to make our Christmas reservations... I just have to call back again on the 27th to change them around so I can get the 2bdr for our last two days... We get to spend our first  Christmas vacation at our new "home"....



Congratulations!           We'll be there over Christmas too.

Welcome back Maria!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!!

Glad to see you back Maria!!

Thought I would share, we went to see the Glenn Miller Orchestra last night at the Carolina Theater.  It has been opened since Halloween night, 1927.  I told the kids it was like being stuck in the Tower of Terror for 2 hrs  Not meaning that in a bad way, cause the band was great!!  Love that music from days gone by, and they sounded like Miller himself would have wanted it to sound.  The theater is very ornately built and is still very much like its original self.  I guess thats why we are odd in liking HS so much, and find ourselves there a lot even though MK and Epcot have more to offer.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi folks,

I just got back from the Inaugural sailing on the Disney Dream.  I was there with three other Moms  Panelists to help the PR team with the launch of the ship.  Let me just tell you...the Dream is a beauty!  For those of you who have a trip booked on the Dream, you are in for a real treat.






Here's a view of the ship while docked at Castaway Cay.  The weather was a nice break from snowy New Jersey!






Here is a view of my stateroom.






I can proudly report that I rode and survived the AquaDuck!  Great ride.  You can definitely see down below you while you are over the side of the ship.  Bone-chilling, but fun!






All in all, this was an amazing experience.  I highly recommend the Dream to anyone!  






I definitely feel like I was one "lucky duck" to be invited on this cruise!


----------



## blossomz

OMG!!  That is soo exciting!  I can hardly wait till my Feb. 27 sailing!!  

I have to ask..I have a propeller clock that I got on the Wonder and it is broken.    I think I know the answer is no...but is it available on Dream?  

How scary is the Aquaduck?  I think I want to try....

Was it warm down there?  

Wow...that must have been so much fun!  Thanks for the photos!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Hi Maria!  Have wondered about you and so glad everything is ok with DH. How scary!

cheer4 - Wow! How awesome for you and thanks for the photos of your trip. I am so happy for all you are getting to experience with the moms panel!


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pics Jill!  Oct. can't come soon enough.  Can't wait to see the Dream in person.    

Hey Muush - what are the dates for the groupie cruise?             I want to be sure my calendar is clear.


----------



## blossomz

Muush...do tell!


----------



## tea pot

WOW Cheer4
That Cruise sounds amazing so glad you had such a great experience and 
thanks a bunch for the pics.
 I haven't been on a Disney cruise yet but this is looking very tempting


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> WOW Cheer4
> That Cruise sounds amazing so glad you have such a great experience and
> thanks a bunch for the pics.
> I haven't been on a Disney cruise yet but this is looking very tempting



Just wait for Mama Muush's Groupies Cruise tea pot!  It's going to be awesome!


----------



## franandaj

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Glad to see you back Maria!!
> 
> Thought I would share, we went to see the Glenn Miller Orchestra last night at the Carolina Theater.  It has been opened since Halloween night, 1927.  I told the kids it was like being stuck in the Tower of Terror for 2 hrs  Not meaning that in a bad way, cause the band was great!!  Love that music from days gone by, and they sounded like Miller himself would have wanted it to sound.  The theater is very ornately built and is still very much like its original self.  I guess thats why we are odd in liking HS so much, and find ourselves there a lot even though MK and Epcot have more to offer.



We saw them here in Long Beach at Christmastime, just FABULOUS! The theater was much more modern than the one where you saw them, but they played great!


----------



## Muushka

Cheer4, thank you for the cruise pictures, looks fabulous!  I think we may wait until 2012 or after to do a 7 nighter on the Fantasy.  that's the name I think ).  Heck, I am think the 10 night we are doing in April, you know, the one every is invited to book , is too short!




horselover said:


> Thanks for the pics Jill!  Oct. can't come soon enough.  Can't wait to see the Dream in person.
> 
> Hey Muush - what are the dates for the groupie cruise?             I want to be sure my calendar is clear.



Lets all do it in 2012!  Newest ship, hopefully lower prices!!

*Bloss*, I hope your upcoming cruise is wonderful.


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Cheer4, thank you for the cruise pictures, looks fabulous!  I think we may wait until 2012 or after to do a 7 nighter on the Fantasy.  that's the name I think ).  Heck, I am think the 10 night we are doing in April, you know, the one every is invited to book , is too short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets all do it in 2012!  Newest ship, hopefully lower prices!!
> 
> *Bloss*, I hope your upcoming cruise is wonderful.



Fantasy???  Sounds like a "dream" to me!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Jill

Looks like you had a great time.  Thank you for letting us live through your Moms panel experiences!

franandaj

I would pay to see them again, for sure.  Great music for sure!


----------



## stopher1

Greetings friends from the Carolwood Pacific room.  I'm enjoying some nice quiet time here this afternoon.  Epcot was fairly light this morning, as I got on Soarin' 3x with no more than a 20 min wait.  I'm sitting here enjoying a snack after having recharged my phone battery.  I've taken some new pics to share after I get home again... and I can 100% say, the topiary is still Minnie, dress & all.  

It's a beautiful sunny day, but windy.  Nice to be out of the snow & frigid temps for a few days.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Hello all VWL Groupies,
     I am excited to share the news that we are planning our first trip staying at VWL (not our first trip to Disney but to VWL).  A couple of years ago we visited Yellowstone and stayed in the Old Faithful Inn.  It was awesome!  We had a room which overlooked the morning grazing area for the buffalos.  Our 11 year old daughter woke us each morning around 5:00 to watch them as the sun rose.  Ever since that stay I have wanted to visit the east coast, dare I say, version of Old Faithful Inn.  Last week when I was reminding my spouse we had points expiring in Sept he suggested we go for his birthday.  After I came to from my faint (husband does not like to travel and we have already taken a 4-day Disney trip this year), I asked where he would like to stay and how long.  Long story - short, we were able to snag a week-long 1-bdrm VWL.  I thought Rob (spouse) would want to go for three nights, studio but he said maybe a week if we could get a 1-bd.  I think spouse just might be turning into a mouse junkie like the rest of us. 
     We are not heavy park people.  We will go to the parks a few times but we like low-key family style activities, like bike riding, hiking, museum touring, etc.  We have already spent a few hours visiting the WL area, riding bikes and hiking around the area.  Can you suggest other activities in the WL area for our non-park times?  There will be one sociable but quiet 13 year old female (yes, there is such a thing) and two tired, older parents, one who will be celebrating his birthday.

Many thanks,
kate

Photos of buffalo and coyote seen from our Old Faithful room window.


----------



## Nicoal13

Just had to share my excitment with my fellow groupies.

Packers going to the Superbowl!!!! So happy! I was freaking out and so nervous, but they did it!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Granny

kid-at-heart said:


> We are not heavy park people.  We will go to the parks a few times but we like low-key family style activities, like bike riding, hiking, museum touring, etc.  We have already spent a few hours visiting the WL area, riding bikes and hiking around the area.  Can you suggest other activities in the WL area for our non-park times?  There will be one sociable but quiet 13 year old female (yes, there is such a thing) and two tired, older parents, one who will be celebrating his birthday.
> 
> Many thanks,
> kate



Kate,

VWL is a nice place to hang out even for those trips which aren't park heavy.  In addition to the bikes and walks, you can also rent boats to take out onto Bay Lake and into Seven Seas Lagoon (near the Poly/GF/Contemporary and Magic Kingdom).  We really enjoy the boating at WL though I don't think your daughter is old enough to drive one herself.  Still, it is a beautiful way to spend time and enjoy beautiful Bay Lake.

In the evening there is the Electric Water Pageant.  Makes for a nice evening down on the beach.  

At the front desk (Guest Relations) you can get a sheet with clues to finding the many Hidden Mickey's throughout WL and VWL.  Makes for a fun time, though you have to have a sharp eye!

You can also go on a Lodge tour which will give you some background on Wilderness Lodge's construction and some stories to go along with it.  

You can check at the front desk upon check-in to see if you can be the flag family...the family that goes up on the roof early in the morning to help put up the American flag.  Beautiful view!

Of course, WL is certainly not Old Faithful Inn, and the only buffalo you'll see is the topiary one out front.  Still, we find WL to have a feeling that soothes us and welcomes us home in a special way.  

I think you will really enjoy your stay.  Have fun with the planning!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Thought I would share, we went to see the Glenn Miller Orchestra last night at the Carolina Theater.  It has been opened since Halloween night, 1927.  I told the kids it was like being stuck in the Tower of Terror for 2 hrs  Not meaning that in a bad way, cause the band was great!!  Love that music from days gone by, and they sounded like Miller himself would have wanted it to sound.  The theater is very ornately built and is still very much like its original self.  I guess thats why we are odd in liking HS so much, and find ourselves there a lot even though MK and Epcot have more to offer.




*Jimmy*...Sounds like a wonderful evening at the theater.  Glad you enjoyed it some much.  And our family tends to spend a lot of time at DHS too.  I like all the shows and the theming of the park itself.  We enjoy the restaurants and attractions there.  Probably the favorite park of my family, truth be told. 



cheer4bison said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I just got back from the Inaugural sailing on the Disney Dream.  I was there with three other Moms  Panelists to help the PR team with the launch of the ship.  Let me just tell you...the Dream is a beauty!  For those of you who have a trip booked on the Dream, you are in for a real treat.



*Cheer4B...*what a great trip!  Thanks so much for sharing the pictures and your impressions.  DW is not a cruise person, so pictures and stories like yours are probably as close as I'll get to any of the Disney cruise ships.  It's neat that your selection to the Panel includes such neat perks.  




stopher1 said:


> Greetings friends from the Carolwood Pacific room.  I'm enjoying some nice quiet time here this afternoon.  Epcot was fairly light this morning, as I got on Soarin' 3x with no more than a 20 min wait.  I'm sitting here enjoying a snack after having recharged my phone battery.  I've taken some new pics to share after I get home again... and I can 100% say, the topiary is still Minnie, dress & all.



*Christopher*...thanks for keeping us up to speed on our favorite place!  Regardless of the topiary, I'm sure you're having a good time with the light crowds and fair weather.  Enjoy the rest of your trip! 




MiaSRN62 said:


> Hello all my Groupies !



*Maria*...it really is great to see you back here.  Sounds like you've had your share of challenges, including the grave yard shift you're pulling now.  Glad that your husband's medical situation wasn't as bad as feared.

Isn't it nice to know that you can come back to the DIS after a hiatus and still find these Groupies hanging out?  WELCOME HOME! 



Nicoal13 said:


> Just had to share my excitment with my fellow groupies.
> 
> Packers going to the Superbowl!!!! So happy! I was freaking out and so nervous, but they did it!!! Woohoo!!



Congrats to the Packers and Steelers fans.  Should be a fun Super Bowl.


----------



## eliza61

cheer4bison said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I just got back from the Inaugural sailing on the Disney Dream.  I was there with three other Moms  Panelists to help the PR team with the launch of the ship.  Let me just tell you...the Dream is a beauty!  For those of you who have a trip booked on the Dream, you are in for a real treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a view of the ship while docked at Castaway Cay.  The weather was a nice break from snowy New Jersey!



You lucky Duck   What a great experience.  I'm going to have to keep it on my wish list.


Totally OT:

Jack lalanne passed away.  In another "boyo, I must be getting old"  I remember watching him on TV when I was younger.  The original fitness guru!
I remember watcing him on black & white in the jumpsuit.

RIP


----------



## jimmytammy

kid at heart

Welcome to the groupies!!  

Hope you have a wonderful trip to VWL!! Granny covered a lot of great things to do. Here are a couple other things to do around the Lodge...movies are played every night near the lake.  It is hidden well, walk past the area where you rent boats.  Usually a list is provided, with a good variety.  Lots of pool games, and activities for all ages.  Horseback riding at Ft. Wilderness(cost involved, plus would reserve to be on safe side)Slow ride through woods, see deer along the way, sometimes armadillos.  Ft. Wilderness also hosts a campfire with marshmallow roasts every night, plus movies.  Though it is pricey, Hoop De Doo Revue at Ft. Wilderness is lots o fun!  Good food, show is a blast.


----------



## lisah0711

Hi Groupies!   

Haven't been doing much posting but still reading.  Prayers and  to all who need them.

Hate to come on and admit that for the first time ever I am going to WDW and not staying at our beloved Lodge.    But I am wondering if any of our Groupies are doing the Princess half next month?    Besides me.  The crazy one who decided to celebrate turning 50 by doing a half marathon!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Hope all of you in the freezing cold are staying warm enough.  Here's a warm Monday morning photo to warm you up.  So where would you want to be at WDW if you were there today?  By the pool?  On the boat headed to MK? Walking by the geyser just enjoying the beauty?  Heading in to Roaring Fork?






kid-at-heart - Welcome! You already have gotten the best ideas.  I will add that if you do rent bikes ride over to Fort Wilderness campground and ride all the way through the campground.  It is beautiful and there is so much to see.  We saw deer on the pathway between WL and FW.  What month is your trip? And thanks for the description and photos from Old Faithful Inn.

lisah0711 - Where are you staying when you go for the princess?  I am in awe of you and hope you'll let us know about the experience!  Happy 50th!

Congrats to all you Packers & Steelers fans. I agree it will be a fun Superbowl to watch! And sorry to the Jets and Bears fans. Those were good games.  It is so much less stressful to watch playoffs when your team isn't in it.


----------



## Muushka

lisah0711 said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Haven't been doing much posting but still reading.  Prayers and  to all who need them.
> 
> Hate to come on and admit that for the first time ever I am going to WDW and not staying at our beloved Lodge.    But I am wondering if any of our Groupies are doing the Princess half next month?    Besides me.  The crazy one who decided to celebrate turning 50 by doing a half marathon!



So, where are you defecting to...er..um...I mean staying at other than our beloved?

Good for you doing a half marathon!!  We're all rooting for you.



Nicoal13 said:


> Just had to share my excitment with my fellow groupies.
> 
> Packers going to the Superbowl!!!! So happy! I was freaking out and so nervous, but they did it!!! Woohoo!!



Congrats to all Packers and Steelers fans! 



kid-at-heart said:


> Hello all VWL Groupies,
> I am excited to share the news that we are planning our first trip staying at VWL (not our first trip to Disney but to VWL).  A couple of years ago we visited Yellowstone and stayed in the Old Faithful Inn.  It was awesome!  We had a room which overlooked the morning grazing area for the buffalos.  Our 11 year old daughter woke us each morning around 5:00 to watch them as the sun rose.  Ever since that stay I have wanted to visit the east coast, dare I say, version of Old Faithful Inn.  Last week when I was reminding my spouse we had points expiring in Sept he suggested we go for his birthday.  After I came to from my faint (husband does not like to travel and we have already taken a 4-day Disney trip this year), I asked where he would like to stay and how long.  Long story - short, we were able to snag a week-long 1-bdrm VWL.  I thought Rob (spouse) would want to go for three nights, studio but he said maybe a week if we could get a 1-bd.  I think spouse just might be turning into a mouse junkie like the rest of us.
> We are not heavy park people.  We will go to the parks a few times but we like low-key family style activities, like bike riding, hiking, museum touring, etc.  We have already spent a few hours visiting the WL area, riding bikes and hiking around the area.  Can you suggest other activities in the WL area for our non-park times?  There will be one sociable but quiet 13 year old female (yes, there is such a thing) and two tired, older parents, one who will be celebrating his birthday.
> 
> Many thanks,
> kate
> 
> Photos of buffalo and coyote seen from our Old Faithful room window.



Welcome kid-at-heart!  You are in good company with all of our love for great Lodges.  But you stayed at the Old Faithful Inn!!  Wow!  Love the pictures.

I see you got some great advice and answers to your questions.  While waiting for your trip, visit often.  We always have extra rocking chairs out on the porch, join us!


----------



## Muushka

*Tomorrow is a TWO-FER!!!

Happy Birthday 
Twokats 
and 
Claire_ont​*


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Greetings friends from the Carolwood Pacific room.  I'm enjoying some nice quiet time here this afternoon.  Epcot was fairly light this morning, as I got on Soarin' 3x with no more than a 20 min wait.  I'm sitting here enjoying a snack after having recharged my phone battery.  I've taken some new pics to share after I get home again... and I can 100% say, the topiary is still Minnie, dress & all.
> 
> It's a beautiful sunny day, but windy.  Nice to be out of the snow & frigid temps for a few days.



Have fun!  We leave for your other love, the GCV and CGH, tomorrow morning.  I think I finally picked the right location because the weather at DL is supposed to be wonderful for the rest of the week.  High 70's and sunny!  I am REALLY looking forward to getting out of these single digit temps in WI.

Last year we did WDW at this time of year and we froze to death.  I want sun and warmth!


----------



## Inkmahm

Nicoal13 said:


> Just had to share my excitment with my fellow groupies.
> 
> Packers going to the Superbowl!!!! So happy! I was freaking out and so nervous, but they did it!!! Woohoo!!



We watched it, too.  My family is from WI so they are all Packer fans.  My DH is from PA so his family is all Steeler fans.  Should be an interesting game!


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Have fun!  We leave for your other love, the GCV and CGH, tomorrow morning.  I think I finally picked the right location because the weather at DL is supposed to be wonderful for the rest of the week.  High 70's and sunny!  I am REALLY looking forward to getting out of these single digit temps in WI.
> 
> Last year we did WDW at this time of year and we froze to death.  I want sun and warmth!



Have fun!  I wish I could go too!  It was -4 when I left Indy. Windy here on Sat making it COOL. Today is fabulous!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Jack lalanne passed away.  In another "boyo, I must be getting old"  I remember watching him on TV when I was younger.  The original fitness guru!
> I remember watcing him on black & white in the jumpsuit.



I saw that notice too.  And yes, I remember him well.  For many years, his name was referenced often when talking about fitness.  I had lost track of him, and was glad to hear that he lived a ripe and pretty healthy 96 years.  That's a pretty good run for anyone.  May he rest (if he ever really does that) in peace.


----------



## lisah0711

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> lisah0711 - Where are you staying when you go for the princess?  I am in awe of you and hope you'll let us know about the experience!  Happy 50th!





Muushka said:


> So, where are you defecting to...er..um...I mean staying at other than our beloved?



I will be at AK Jambo in a savannah studio -- it's the next best thing to being at VWL.  



Muushka said:


> *Tomorrow is a TWO-FER!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday
> Twokats
> and
> Claire_ont​*



Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire_ont!  



Inkmahm said:


> Have fun!  We leave for your other love, the GCV and CGH, tomorrow morning.  I think I finally picked the right location because the weather at DL is supposed to be wonderful for the rest of the week.  High 70's and sunny!  I am REALLY looking forward to getting out of these single digit temps in WI.
> 
> Last year we did WDW at this time of year and we froze to death.  I want sun and warmth!



Enjoy!  Hope you get to hear the World of Color from your room every night you are there!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Granny said:


> Kate,
> 
> VWL is a nice place to hang out even for those trips which aren't park heavy.  In addition to the bikes and walks, you can also rent boats to take out onto Bay Lake and into Seven Seas Lagoon (near the Poly/GF/Contemporary and Magic Kingdom).  We really enjoy the boating at WL though I don't think your daughter is old enough to drive one herself.  Still, it is a beautiful way to spend time and enjoy beautiful Bay Lake.
> 
> In the evening there is the Electric Water Pageant.  Makes for a nice evening down on the beach.
> 
> At the front desk (Guest Relations) you can get a sheet with clues to finding the many Hidden Mickey's throughout WL and VWL.  Makes for a fun time, though you have to have a sharp eye!
> 
> You can also go on a Lodge tour which will give you some background on Wilderness Lodge's construction and some stories to go along with it.
> 
> You can check at the front desk upon check-in to see if you can be the flag family...the family that goes up on the roof early in the morning to help put up the American flag.  Beautiful view!
> 
> Of course, WL is certainly not Old Faithful Inn, and the only buffalo you'll see is the topiary one out front.  Still, we find WL to have a feeling that soothes us and welcomes us home in a special way.
> 
> I think you will really enjoy your stay.  Have fun with the planning!



Thank you Granny.  I think we will enjoy the WL tour and the hidden Mickey search.  I also am sure we will be far more comfortable staying in a room at VWL than we were in our room in the Old Faithful Inn.  While we enjoyed the character of the O.F. Inn, the walls were very thin and we could hear our neighbors very well.

kate


----------



## kid-at-heart

Muushka said:


> Welcome kid-at-heart!  You are in good company with all of our love for great Lodges.  But you stayed at the Old Faithful Inn!!  Wow!  Love the pictures.
> 
> I see you got some great advice and answers to your questions.  While waiting for your trip, visit often.  We always have extra rocking chairs out on the porch, join us!



Muushka,

I certainly will visit this site often.  I am a rocking chair on the porch style of person.

Staying at the Old Faithful Inn was a dream of mine for many, many years.  When our daughter was in the 5th grade I decided if we were going to make the trip we need to do it soon before the dreaded restrictions of middle/high school fell upon us.  Thus we stole a week in May during her 5th school year and visited Yellowstone, the Badlands and Devil's Tower.  Hindsight, I wish we had taken a longer trip but at least we managed to go on our trip during a non-busy national park time.  Our daughter Sarah learned more in that one week about our national parks and the history of their creation than she had in all her years of formal schooling.  I do not feel she lost anything by missing that week of school.  

After our VWL visit I will try to pop back in here with some "comparison" photos - just for fun.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> Have fun!  We leave for your other love, the GCV and CGH, tomorrow morning.  I think I finally picked the right location because the weather at DL is supposed to be wonderful for the rest of the week.  High 70's and sunny!  I am REALLY looking forward to getting out of these single digit temps in WI.
> 
> Last year we did WDW at this time of year and we froze to death.  I want sun and warmth!



Hope you have a great time, we'll be out there Wednesday night for dinner.  You've got to love this California weather!


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> Hope you have a great time, we'll be out there Wednesday night for dinner.  You've got to love this California weather!



I am really looking forward to warmth tomorrow!  Wed night we are at Napa Rose for dinner.  Yum!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire-Ont


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire-Ont



Ditto!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire-Ont



Here here! Have a great day both of you!!


----------



## sleepydog25

kid-at-heart said:


> Muushka,
> 
> I certainly will visit this site often. I am a rocking chair on the porch style of person.
> 
> Staying at the Old Faithful Inn was a dream of mine for many, many years. When our daughter was in the 5th grade I decided if we were going to make the trip we need to do it soon before the dreaded restrictions of middle/high school fell upon us. Thus we stole a week in May during her 5th school year and visited Yellowstone, the Badlands and Devil's Tower. Hindsight, I wish we had taken a longer trip but at least we managed to go on our trip during a non-busy national park time. Our daughter Sarah learned more in that one week about our national parks and the history of their creation than she had in all her years of formal schooling. I do not feel she lost anything by missing that week of school.
> 
> After our VWL visit I will try to pop back in here with some "comparison" photos - just for fun.


A bit late, but welcome!  I think you'll be pleased at just how relaxing and lodge-ish feeling WL and VWL are.  Enjoy your trip and looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Twokats & Claire-Ont!!!*


----------



## danielle821

Does anyone have any advice on the location of the studios?  DH and I are going in April for our 5 year anniversary, and I'd like to put in a special request for a great studio, but aren't sure exactly where they are or the layout of the villas.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  We don't like a lot of noise, we don't have kids, and don't mind trekking from the elevators.  We would, however, like a great view.  Hopefully, with some research and some pixie dust, everything will work out.  Thanks!


----------



## Granny

danielle821 said:


> Does anyone have any advice on the location of the studios?  DH and I are going in April for our 5 year anniversary, and I'd like to put in a special request for a great studio, but aren't sure exactly where they are or the layout of the villas.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  We don't like a lot of noise, we don't have kids, and don't mind trekking from the elevators.  We would, however, like a great view.  Hopefully, with some research and some pixie dust, everything will work out.  Thanks!



Studios are pretty much spread throughout the resort.  As for views, almost all of the views at VWL are of trees, befitting the theming of the resort.  You might get a room with a glimpse of the lake but in general VWL doesn't have spectacular views.

VWL is a quiet resort, so you should be good there.  And the farthest room from the elevator is still a short walk compared to the other hotel style DVC resorts.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## danielle821

Granny said:


> Studios are pretty much spread throughout the resort.  As for views, almost all of the views at VWL are of trees, befitting the theming of the resort.  You might get a room with a glimpse of the lake but in general VWL doesn't have spectacular views.
> 
> VWL is a quiet resort, so you should be good there.  And the farthest room from the elevator is still a short walk compared to the other hotel style DVC resorts.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!




Thanks!  Since it's our first time staying there, I wasn't exactly sure what to expect.  

BTW, I think St. Louis is one of the greatest cities in our country.  I did a lot of business travel there, and my husband always joined me.  We both couldn't get enough of it.


----------



## sleepydog25

As Granny says, all the views are fairly consistent at VWL with studios pretty much all over.  My requests have always been third floor or higher (fourth floor is my favorite), and a room with a pool view if possible.  The pool noise isn't loud and, again as Granny mentioned, VWL is one of if not THE quietest resort at WDW.  From such a room, you might also have glimpses of the lake.  Good luck.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> I am really looking forward to warmth tomorrow!  Wed night we are at Napa Rose for dinner.  Yum!



We love Napa Rose! We like to sit at the Chef's Counter so that we can watch what is going on and talk to Andrew Sutton.

I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## danielle821

sleepydog25 said:


> As Granny says, all the views are fairly consistent at VWL with studios pretty much all over.  My requests have always been third floor or higher (fourth floor is my favorite), and a room with a pool view if possible.  The pool noise isn't loud and, again as Granny mentioned, VWL is one of if not THE quietest resort at WDW.  From such a room, you might also have glimpses of the lake.  Good luck.



3rd floor or higher with a pool view, if possible.  Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Let me jump in on this . . . . 

Happy Birthday Twokats & Claire-Ont!!!

*kid-at-heart *- A rocking chair on the porch style of person!?!  The rocking chairs at the Ingelnook will do fine for you, along with the big leather ones in the Carolwood Pacific Room.  Get ready to sit back and Relax!


----------



## eliza61

*Happy Birthday Two-Kats and Claire-Ont!!  Have a magical day*.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday 
Two Kats and Claire-ont


*kind at heart*
Welcome 
You'll fit right in here with this group of kindred spirits


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> *Happy Birthday Two-Kats and Claire-Ont!!  Have a magical day*.



What Eliza said!           

Officially closed on my BWV contract today.  Just waiting to be in the system now so I can make my F&W reservation.


----------



## Granny

danielle821 said:


> BTW, I think St. Louis is one of the greatest cities in our country.  I did a lot of business travel there, and my husband always joined me.  We both couldn't get enough of it.



That's some pretty high praise from someone who lives in such a beautiful part of the country yourself! 

And I think we can always use a little bit of the Wilderness now and again:


----------



## franandaj

horselover said:


> What Eliza said!
> 
> Officially closed on my BWV contract today.  Just waiting to be in the system now so I can make my F&W reservation.



Congratulations!!!!!!  What day did you start the process?  I am in ROFR for VWL and BCV hoping to close within 3-4 weeks!  Longest 3-4 weeks of my life!


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> What Eliza said!
> 
> Officially closed on my BWV contract today.  Just waiting to be in the system now so I can make my F&W reservation.



Congrats!  That's very cool.


----------



## DiznyDi

Just couldn't let the day go by without wishing
*TwoKats* and *Claire-Ont*
a very *Happy Birthday!* 

Great news *horselover* about your contract!

Thanks *Granny* for the pictures! Ah to be at the Lodge....


----------



## horselover

franandaj said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!  What day did you start the process?  I am in ROFR for VWL and BCV hoping to close within 3-4 weeks!  Longest 3-4 weeks of my life!



We were submitted to Disney for ROFR on 12/15.  We should have been closed last week, but the sellers took their time sending in their closing documents.   If you're at 3-4 weeks you should be hearing any time now.  I didn't know you were waiting on BCV too.  I thought it was just VWL.  How exciting!  BCV is my 2nd favorite resort.  I'll be there in exactly 60 days!   

Granny - thanks for the beautiful pics!  Love the one of the geyser & rainbow.


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies - so I spent a good two hours on Saturday all over the Lodge... not enough, I know - and got some nice new pictures.  I tried to find some new things I'd not photographed before, new angles and some fun items as well.  Here's one... who will be the first to say what or where it is?


----------



## Granny

Christopher...is that the bottom of one of the hanging lights in the WL lobby?


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> What Eliza said!
> 
> Officially closed on my BWV contract today.  Just waiting to be in the system now so I can make my F&W reservation.



Congrats!



Granny said:


> Christopher...is that the bottom of one of the hanging lights in the WL lobby?



That was an easy one!  Great perspective Stoph.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Christopher...is that the bottom of one of the hanging lights in the WL lobby?



Good job Granny.  



Muushka said:


> Congrats!
> That was an easy one!  Great perspective Stoph.



Yes, it was Muushka, but at the same time, sometimes we see the same thing over and over again but don't really see it.  The next one will hopefully be a bit harder.


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> OMG!!  That is soo exciting!  I can hardly wait till my Feb. 27 sailing!!
> 
> I have to ask..I have a propeller clock that I got on the Wonder and it is broken.    I think I know the answer is no...but is it available on Dream?
> 
> How scary is the Aquaduck?  I think I want to try....
> 
> Was it warm down there?
> 
> Wow...that must have been so much fun!  Thanks for the photos!



Hi Blossomz!

So glad your trip on the Disney Dream is fast approaching!  You're going to love this beautiful ship.

I spent plenty of time in the gift shops onboard, much to my husband's chagrin, but I didn't see the propeller clock.  Of course, that doesn't mean its not there.  I wasn't looking for it.  It may very well have been there.

The AquaDuck is thrilling but not scary at all.  Definitely give it a try.  The water pushes you along slowly enough that you can really enjoy the scenery.

And the weather while we were there was lovely (high 60s) until the day we left, when it rained for a few hours in the morning.

If you have any other questions about the Dream before you go, let me know!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks Stopher and Granny for the fabulous photos of our beloved lodge!  What a great way to perk up a snowy day.


----------



## franandaj

cheer4bison said:


> And the weather while we were there was lovely (high 60s) until the day we left, when it rained for a few hours in the morning.



Amazing what different perspectives we all have on the weather.  I'm going to Vegas next week and saw that the temps are in the 60s and was thinking, "Yikes, I better pack some warm clothes!"  

It's 79 here today!


----------



## cheer4bison

Wow, FranandAJ, 79 sounds dreamy!  I just shoveled a foot of snow out of my driveway.  Could I borrow that 79 degree heat for a few hours to clear out some of this snow?


----------



## Muushka

*Tomorrow and the next day, 2 really big dates!


Happy Birthday JimmyTammy tomorrow!!!!

And Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan the 29th!!!!*​


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Belated Birthday Two-Kats and Claire-Ont ! Got stuck in a Noreaster with 14 inches of snow/ice/thunder and lightening ! Still digging out but hope it's nicer where you all are ! Hope you had great days !





Maria


----------



## Nicoal13

Hey, do any of you know if I can get the DVC Travel Guard trip insurance for rented points? Our upcoming trip is a mix of my points and rented points. Not sure if I can get the insurance to cover them all. Any ideas?


----------



## Muushka

Oh Maria.  I missed you so much.  And your graphics!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Muushka!!


----------



## eliza61

Two of my favorite groupies.  

JimmyTammy & Disney loving Iowan


*Wishing both of you, Magical Happy, Birthdays!!.  Many more.*


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy birthday jimmy!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday to JimmyTammy & Disney loving Iowan ! Hope you both have awesome days !!!!!






Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Oh Maria.  I missed you so much.  And your graphics!!!





Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza....
love your moosey avatar !


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY & DLI!!!


----------



## Muushka

Awwww.  Look at HL's cutie pic of WL entrance.  I may have to steal that!  And the Birthday Mickey, love that (and will steal that!!) too!

Happy Birthday Jimmy!

Tomorrow is DLI's big day.  Happy Birthday early to DLI!!!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Awwww.  Look at HL's cutie pic of WL entrance.  I may have to steal that!  And the Birthday Mickey, love that (and will steal that!!) too!



Thanks Muush!  Steal away!


----------



## cheer4bison

Happy Birthday to one of my favorite southern gentlemen (Jimmy!) and one of my favorite Phillies fans (DLI!)  (I am remembering correctly, DLI, that you are a Philllies fan, right?)


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday jimmytammy!!


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday Jimmy!

Happy Birthday Alison!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Jimmy *
 Wishing you a year full of Blessings


----------



## stopher1

Rockers all around!  Come on in and sit a spell...


----------



## blossomz

Happy birthday Jimmy and Alison!  may you have many future days at the lodge!


----------



## jimmytammy

I am blushing, you folks are too muchThank you for all the birthday wishes!!

And a big Happy Birthday to Disney Loving Iowan!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Got to reading back about 15 pages or so.......

Granny : Well, no bow on top but unless Mickey is cross-dressing these days, it looks like Minnie is now our official welcomer to VWL.

I just knew you guys would like to be informed to emotionally prepare yourselves.  *WOW ! Now that's enlightening Granny ! *


Jimmytammy : but a good friend of Stans, Boie(forgive me, I believe it was real similar to this spelling) pronounced like boo-ey, passed away this past Sat. *Sad....thank you for this update. Hugs to Stan and all who were friends/family of Boie. *

Kat4Disney : The Tiki Room on fire and then another little event last night (don't know if there's been any posts on it). The park had closed after wishes and I was walking out thru Tomorrowland taking some pictures. I was on the bridge between Tomorrowland and the hub taking a picture of the castle when I heard a HUGE splash. *Unbelievable is all I can say......I cannot imagine how this woman managed to fall off the bridge ???? *

WildernessDad: I think I'll adopt the Packers for this coming Sunday. Don't want to see the Jets or Steelers in the Stupidbowl, but will have to suffer one of them.  *GO STEELERS !!!*


Dory : *thanks for the warm thoughts pic !*


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire-Ont





Inkmahm said:


> Ditto!





stopher1 said:


> Here here! Have a great day both of you!!





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Twokats & Claire-Ont!!!*





Dizny Dad said:


> Let me jump in on this . . . .
> 
> Happy Birthday Twokats & Claire-Ont!!!





DiznyDi said:


> Just couldn't let the day go by without wishing
> *TwoKats* and *Claire-Ont*
> a very *Happy Birthday!*





MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Two-Kats and Claire-Ont ! Got stuck in a Noreaster with 14 inches of snow/ice/thunder and lightening ! Still digging out but hope it's nicer where you all are ! Hope you had great days !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Thanks to all for the birthday wishes, sorry I am so late in the thank-you!!!  It was great getting all my facebook well wishes, plus the knowledge that all my WLV groupies were also thinking of me.  Thanks again

It has been an unusual time since we returned from our cruise on the 6th.  (we got to see the Dream at the port and that was exciting!!)  I still have a lot of pages to catch up on, since my on computer time has been limited due to my job and playing catchup after the vacation.

Mom is back in chemo.  The cancer did spread.  Amazing that cancer does not take a break just because you have to recover from chemo.  She did get her strength back and she absolutely had a great time on the trip.  She said it was worth all of what she will be going through for the memories.  



Muushka said:


> *Tomorrow and the next day, 2 really big dates!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday JimmyTammy tomorrow!!!!
> 
> And Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan the 29th!!!!*​



Hope you both had a great day also!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Mom is back in chemo. The cancer did spread. Amazing that cancer does not take a break just because you have to recover from chemo. She did get her strength back and she absolutely had a great time on the trip. She said it was worth all of what she will be going through for the memories.


Twokats....so sorry to hear the cancer spread. Hope she hangs in there and continues to stay strong in body and spirit. 
But it is wonderful to hear she had a wonderful time. We took my mil on a Wonder cruise back in 2002 when she was on chemo. Upon return we found out her cancer had spread too. But she felt the same way as your mom. Even though she tired easily she felt the memories we all had made on that cruise were what got her through the next 18 months.  
Thoughts, prayers and big hugs to you and your mom.


----------



## Muushka

Twokats, I am sorry about your mom, but so glad that the cruise was such a wonderful experience and memory for you and your family and most of all, your mom.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!*


----------



## Granny

Kathy...sorry to hear about your mother's health situation, but very happy to hear that your cruise was a wonderful one.  My prayers are with you and your mother.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Allison!!
​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sorry to hear about your mother twokats.    It's good you were able to have an enjoyable trip and that she was able to rejuvenate and regain strength for going forward.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan*


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday..... Disney Loving Iowan*

Oops! I'm a day late Allison sure hope you had a Great Time


----------



## tea pot

*Towkats* Sending Prayers and Pixie Dust for your mom. 
I'm so glad that she was able to go on the cruise with you and have all those memories.

*Stohper* Thanks for the rocking chairs 
Boy I wish I was a Rocking Right Now


----------



## jimmytammy

Prayers are uplifting on you folks behalf


----------



## Muushka

Can my Groupies add my sister to the prayer list?

I wasn't sure what was going to happen (still not, but here goes):

Friday night I got a call from her daughter.  A friend was concerned about her behavior on a checking in phone call (she was just out of the hospital for pneumonia).  The friend found her incoherent by the time she got there.

She was taken to a local hospital where they did a cat scan and found (more than likely) cancerous lesions on her brain.  They believe it is from melanoma which she had about 14 years ago.  They had to transfer her to the big-city hospital for more critical care.

At this point she has not yet woken up from the sedation that they gave her on Friday night.  The docs believe that she may also have some sort of infection going on.  They had to sedate her again last night for another catscan because she was restless.

So the concerns are obvious, but : there must be another place where the CA is, so they will be trying to find that.  Also, treating this infection (my guess: septicemia, but don't know that for a fact) and finally, finding some sort of treatment plan if there is one.  She is only 59 years old.  But the last 10 years of her life have been filled with all sorts of medical issues and pain.  I have a feeling (and she did too, we talked about it once) and a fear that the CA is in many places.

Thank you all.  Signed, a pretty sad Muush


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sorry to hear about your sister Muushka.  We'll be keeping you, her and your family in our prayers.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Can my Groupies add my sister to the prayer list?
> 
> Thank you all.  Signed, a pretty sad Muush




Most definitely Muush, most definitely.  I'm sorry to read this, and am praying for all of you.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Can my Groupies add my sister to the prayer list?
> 
> I wasn't sure what was going to happen (still not, but here goes):
> 
> Friday night I got a call from her daughter.  A friend was concerned about her behavior on a checking in phone call (she was just out of the hospital for pneumonia).  The friend found her incoherent by the time she got there.
> 
> She was taken to a local hospital where they did a cat scan and found (more than likely) cancerous lesions on her brain.  They believe it is from melanoma which she had about 14 years ago.  They had to transfer her to the big-city hospital for more critical care.
> 
> At this point she has not yet woken up from the sedation that they gave her on Friday night.  The docs believe that she may also have some sort of infection going on.  They had to sedate her again last night for another catscan because she was restless.
> 
> So the concerns are obvious, but : there must be another place where the CA is, so they will be trying to find that.  Also, treating this infection (my guess: septicemia, but don't know that for a fact) and finally, finding some sort of treatment plan if there is one.  She is only 59 years old.  But the last 10 years of her life have been filled with all sorts of medical issues and pain.  I have a feeling (and she did too, we talked about it once) and a fear that the CA is in many places.
> 
> Thank you all.  Signed, a pretty sad Muush



Oh Barb I'm so sorry.           I know exactly what you are going through.  I will absolutely add your sister to my prayer list.  Would you mind posting her name so I can pray for her specifically?  Hugs to you & your family.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all, I do appreciate you .  My sister's name is Lexie.

I just got an update from my cousin.  The docs think there is a chance that the lesions are some sort of nasty infection (and not CA).  So far blood cultures and spinal tap are negative (makes me wonder about infection, but then again, I don't have MD after my name )

They are questioning her family about her life just prior to getting so sick (out of the country, bites of any type).

They did a full body cat scan (I imagine to look for CA in other areas) and so far they have not heard the results.  The brain biopsy will be some time this week, that should put a period on the question mark.

But the bad news is that those lesions on her brain mean that permanent damage has been done.  And if she recovers, she will have issues as far as brain damage type.

I thought about you HL.  You are right, this is very hard.  Thank you.


----------



## Granny

Barb...Lexie, you and your entire family are in my prayers.  I'm very sorry that all of you are faced with this brutally challenging situation.


----------



## eliza61

No need to even ask.  You and Lexie will definitely be in my prayers. Have faith, I'm a firm believer in miracles.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Groupies, we feel the love.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka, lifting you, your sister and family to the Lord in prayer. May you all find some peace and reassurance as you await the results of the tests and procedures that have been done. Waiting can be so very hard.  Come here to us when you need a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## blossomz

Oh Barb, I am so sorry to hear about Lexie..please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.  Keep us updated...


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb

So sorry yall are going through this.  Prayers are being lifted for your whole family.


----------



## eliza61

Today is National Bubblewrap appreciation Day!!.

Bubble wrap was invented today, originally developed to be used as a removable wallpaper!!  go figure 

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I have been amazed at all of the good things that have come about because of Disney and the DisBoards; fun, excitement, the sharing of tips, treasures, and family adventures, along with the making of new friends.  

But none surpasses the opportunities it has offered to be involved and making a difference.

*Muush *- our hearts go out to you.  We are lifting Lexie up, and interrupting heaven with our prayers for comfort and understanding.

Prayer changes things.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sorry to all of you who have had B'Days and heard nothing from Dizny Dad.  Or maybe some of you found it to be refreshing!  I have indeed been monitoring the activities of the Groupies thru DiznyDi, although sometimes her accounts were shared after I woke up from a small conference in my chair with the dog!

So HAPPY BIRTHDAY to all of you who have past another milestone! (*Jimmy *- just another grey hair.)

*Stopher* - It is nice to see that you appreciate your way around The World via the rocking chairs!  It allows us guys to impressed those at work when we say we go to WDW for "The Rockers" (I'm sure they think I'm talking about Springsteen, etc.)


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> I have been amazed at all of the good things that have come about because of Disney and the DisBoards; fun, excitement, the sharing of tips, treasures, and family adventures, along with the making of new friends.
> 
> But none surpasses the opportunities it has offered to be involved and making a difference.
> 
> *Muush *- our hearts go out to you.  We are lifting Lexie up, and interrupting heaven with our prayers for comfort and understanding.
> 
> Prayer changes things.



Couldnt agree more!  It is an honor to be asked to pray for others.


----------



## wildernessDad

I called Member Services yesterday and was able to modify our VWL December reservation to go from a 1 bedroom to a dedicated 2 bedroom.

Now, the wife and I are figuring out who to invite.


----------



## Muushka

A good update:

Lexie finally woke up this morning and was talking with her daughter.  They found infection in her spinal fluid, so more thank likely that is what those lesions (now being called abscesses) are on her brain.  And not CA (so far).

She may have some permanent damage from this infection, but we will have to wait to see how much.

Thank you all for your kind words and most of all, your prayers.  He does listen!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I called Member Services yesterday and was able to modify our VWL December reservation to go from a 1 bedroom to a dedicated 2 bedroom.
> 
> *Now, the wife and I are figuring out who to invite*.



Me!!!



Muushka said:


> A good update:
> 
> Lexie finally woke up this morning and was talking with her daughter.  They found infection in her spinal fluid, so more thank likely that is what those lesions (now being called abscesses) are on her brain.  And not CA (so far).
> 
> She may have some permanent damage from this infection, but we will have to wait to see how much.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and most of all, your prayers.  He does listen!



Keeping her in our prayers.


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> A good update:
> 
> Lexie finally woke up this morning and was talking with her daughter.  They found infection in her spinal fluid, so more thank likely that is what those lesions (now being called abscesses) are on her brain.  And not CA (so far).
> 
> She may have some permanent damage from this infection, but we will have to wait to see how much.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and most of all, your prayers.  He does listen!



Barb...you must be so relieved! Such great news!  The groupies seemed to have pulled out another one!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Barb...you must be so relieved! Such great news!  The groupies seemed to have pulled out another one!



Yes indeedy.  Groupies rock.  End of discussion.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> A good update:
> 
> Lexie finally woke up this morning and was talking with her daughter.  They found infection in her spinal fluid, so more thank likely that is what those lesions (now being called abscesses) are on her brain.  And not CA (so far).
> 
> She may have some permanent damage from this infection, but we will have to wait to see how much.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and most of all, your prayers.  He does listen!



That's great news!  Will continue to keep Lexie in my prayers that there is no permanent damage.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> A good update:
> 
> Lexie finally woke up this morning and was talking with her daughter.  They found infection in her spinal fluid, so more thank likely that is what those lesions (now being called abscesses) are on her brain.  And not CA (so far).
> 
> She may have some permanent damage from this infection, but we will have to wait to see how much.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and most of all, your prayers.  He does listen!



  This is very good to hear Barb.    But it won't stop me from praying.  Hang in there sweetie.

p.s.  I watched the DVD you sent me today... I was cracking up at one point.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all for your precious support.  We appreciate it more than you will ever know.



stopher1 said:


> This is very good to hear Barb.    But it won't stop me from praying.  Hang in there sweetie.
> 
> p.s.  I watched the DVD you sent me today... I was cracking up at one point.


  Oh Stopher, you sure did bring a smile to my face!


----------



## Nicoal13

Barb - glad to hear that your sister woke up and that they don't think its cancer. I will continue to pray for her recovery.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Thank you all for your precious support.  We appreciate it more than you will ever know.
> 
> 
> Oh Stopher, you sure did bring a smile to my face!



Happy to help!  Happy to help.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> A good update:
> 
> Lexie finally woke up this morning and was talking with her daughter.  They found infection in her spinal fluid, so more thank likely that is what those lesions (now being called abscesses) are on her brain.  And not CA (so far).
> 
> She may have some permanent damage from this infection, but we will have to wait to see how much.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and most of all, your prayers.  He does listen!



I'm catching up on this thread and just read about Lexie.  Add me to the list of people who will be praying for her recovery.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So we woke up to thick ice covering the 8" of old snow, with a giant storm right behind the ice.  1 to 2 feet of snow is predicted for us in the next 24 hours.  Please let this be the 50 percentile of missed weather predictions! (But I don't mean 4 feet instead of 2!) I think I'll go and get my May reservation confirmation and hold it tightly, just to make me dream the good stuff.

Good luck to all in the path of the "Great Storm".  See you on the other side! 

Think Warm Moose Thoughts!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> So we woke up to thick ice covering the 8" of old snow, with a giant storm right behind the ice.  1 to 2 feet of snow is predicted for us in the next 24 hours.  Please let this be the 50 percentile of missed weather predictions! (But I don't mean 4 feet instead of 2!) I think I'll go and get my May reservation confirmation and hold it tightly, just to make me dream the good stuff.
> 
> Good luck to all in the path of the "Great Storm".  See you on the other side!
> 
> Think Warm Moose Thoughts!



LOL.

Today is Groundhogs day and if that stupid groundhog predicts another 6 weeks of winter, I may have to take up hunting!!!

we're strickly ice in Jersey, which is worse becauses it's the pits to drive in.

Stay safe everyone and go to our "happy" place.  I believe it's in the 70's there.


----------



## kid-at-heart

eliza61 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Today is Groundhogs day and if that stupid groundhog predicts another 6 weeks of winter, I may have to take up hunting!!!
> 
> we're strickly ice in Jersey, which is worse becauses it's the pits to drive in.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and go to our "happy" place.  I believe it's in the 70's there.



  Being a non-hunter myself, I know what you mean.

kate


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Today is Groundhogs day and if that stupid groundhog predicts another 6 weeks of winter, I may have to take up hunting!!!
> 
> we're strickly ice in Jersey, which is worse becauses it's the pits to drive in.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and go to our "happy" place.  I believe it's in the 70's there.



Ya better start studying.  I just have a feeling...


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Today is Groundhogs day and if that stupid groundhog predicts another 6 weeks of winter, I may have to take up hunting!!!
> 
> we're strickly ice in Jersey, which is worse becauses it's the pits to drive in.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and go to our "happy" place.  I believe it's in the 70's there.



I thought Groundhog Day was on 2/2.  Huh... 

we got hit with a nice covering of about 1-2" of ice here , and yeah, the bigger storm is headed our way this afternoon/evening.  Hunkered down in my home office building a fire in the fireplace, enjoying the electricity while we have it (everyone is warning of problems with that later today).  Schools are cancelled all over Central Indiana, and everyone is being encouraged to stay put unless they absolutely have to go out.   There was pretty much a run at the grocery stores yesterday, and right now the sun is shining, laughing at everyone, lulling us all into a false sense of security!  HA!  But I'm not setting foot outside even if it IS very pretty out there.     Right about now I'm wishing my work trip that took me to Florida LAST week had been THIS week instead... with slightly different timing of course, since I flew home Tuesday night then... I wouldn't want to be trying that this week - but hey, since the Indy airport is dealing with such a mess, as are other airports in the midwest, I'd be stranded in Florida... not so bad when you think about it.


----------



## Granny

stopher1 said:


> I thought Groundhog Day was on 2/2.  Huh...



You are correct. 

Lots and lots of ice here in St. Louis.  Weather man said that whereever we are at noon today we better like...because we'll probably be there until Thursday afternoon! 

DiznyDad...we have the opposite weather.  We're getting the ice first, then the 10" of snow that they're predicting.  As usual, they are reporting that the majority of vehicles being pulled out of ditches right now are 4-wheel drive vehicles.  People just don't seem to understand that 4-wheel drive doesn't protect anyone from sliding on ice.


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> . . . .  since the Indy airport is dealing with such a mess, as are other airports in the midwest, I'd be stranded in Florida... not so bad when you think about it.



Just thinking about being stranded in an Airport makes my limbago act up (whatever that is).  It is storms like this that create the three big travel *cuss* words to be generated - CANCELLED, POSTPONED, & DELAYED.  



Granny said:


> . . . . . Weather man said that whereever we are at noon today we better like...because we'll probably be there until Thursday afternoon! . . . . .



If anyone is stuck away from home, I wish them a solid Internet connection and a recently serviced vending machine.  Now if we loose power, well . . . .


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> Just thinking about being stranded in an Airport makes my limbago act up (whatever that is).  It is storms like this that create the three big travel *cuss* words to be generated - CANCELLED, POSTPONED, & DELAYED.



Oh yeah - it's happened before and I HATE it... but in Florida... that's another story.  Get a car and go back to the World for a while.  Especially knowing it would be a while before able to get back to the midwest.


----------



## eliza61

stopher1 said:


> I thought Groundhog Day was on 2/2.  Huh...
> 
> it.



Chris, you smart cookie, you're absolutely right..... uhm gives me one day to practice my "Elmer Fudd" "it's wabbit season" impression...

the big party of Punxsutawney Phil starts at 7:25 am tomorrow around here.






Of course, he can smirk, he's sporting a really nice fur coat.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I called Member Services yesterday and was able to modify our VWL December reservation to go from a 1 bedroom to a dedicated 2 bedroom.
> 
> Now, the wife and I are figuring out who to invite.



How bout me


----------



## jimmytammy

Great news Barb!!  As others say, the prayers wont cease from us either.  Saw the video, someone on here has a certain lady friend hanging around WDW(You know who you are)

For those in the path of the storm, stay warm, stay safe.  Lifting up prayers on this matter that all our groupie family gets through it all in His care.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> How bout me



I know you'd enjoy it, but I am hoping for someone who hasn't been.  I want to watch their jaw hit the floor as the walk into the lobby.


----------



## blossomz

We've got ice here too....C'mon Phil...not 6 more weeks!!


----------



## bfrosty

Ice, Snow, Sleet, Wind.....end of the world type weather here outside of St. Louis, MO.

Predicted in our area - 16-21" inches of snow by tomorrow, followed by -temps and 40mph winds....lovely!


Ugh!
Bfrosty


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Great news Barb!!  As others say, the prayers wont cease from us either.  Saw the video, someone on here has a certain lady friend hanging around WDW(You know who you are)
> 
> For those in the path of the storm, stay warm, stay safe.  Lifting up prayers on this matter that all our groupie family gets through it all in His care.



Yes, the perp saw it too and snickered.

Thank you all for your prayers, we appreciate it so.

My sister is fully awake and much more lucid than before.  She was even able to talk to the doc today.
They plan on going ahead and doing the brain biopsy.  I am glad that they are.  I know it is risky surgery, but it is the only way of knowing for sure what the heck is going on with her.  

Even as a child she had strange illnesses.  I remember she had 5th Disease (some sort of skin problem) and they were just learning about it and diagnosing it, and sure enough, the next star of the medical magazines shows up and has her picture taken for it!

I always felt/feel bad because her health has always been so poor and mine was always great.  Not sure how that happened!



bfrosty said:


> Ice, Snow, Sleet, Wind.....end of the world type weather here outside of St. Louis, MO.
> 
> Predicted in our area - 16-21" inches of snow by tomorrow, followed by -temps and 40mph winds....lovely!
> 
> 
> Ugh!
> Bfrosty



Bfrosty, your name does not inspire palm trees and ocean breezes.

For all in the path of this snow beast, all the best to you.  

*Hot bowls of soup, mugs of hot chocolate with marshmallows and snow angels for everyone!  

On me!!*


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> My sister is fully awake and much more lucid than before.  She was even able to talk to the doc today.
> 
> They plan on going ahead and doing the brain biopsy.  I am glad that they are.  I know it is risky surgery, but it is the only way of knowing for sure what the heck is going on with her.
> 
> Even as a child she had strange illnesses.  I remember she had 5th Disease (some sort of skin problem) and they were just learning about it and diagnosing it, and sure enough, the next star of the medical magazines shows up and has her picture taken for it!
> 
> I always felt/feel bad because her health has always been so poor and mine was always great.  Not sure how that happened!



Good stuff there Muush... 

and just remember each one of us is different, even when we come from the same gene pool.  My brother and I are quite different in many many ways, similar in others - that's just the way the Lord designed us.  You and your sister are the same - differences, similarities and all.  




Muushka said:


> For all in the path of this snow beast, all the best to you.
> 
> *Hot bowls of soup, mugs of hot chocolate with marshmallows and snow angels for everyone!
> 
> On me!!*



Yay!  Muush is buying again!  Except perhaps I just might save mine until the next time we can be at WDW together again, and you can provide it then!    It would be much more enjoyable that way anyway.   

I've already 3 cups full of hot cocoa today (in one of my refillable mugs no less) - and am honestly getting quite sick of it, as I sit here listening to the ice storm pelt the windows.  Enough already.  The front of round two has moved in now... snow is supposed to follow within the next couple of hours or so.  Fun, fun!   I'm thinking happy thoughts, wishing I was on a balcony at the Lodge, or in a rocker at SSR, or at Disneyland... anywhere but here right now - anywhere warm and sunny that is.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I know you'd enjoy it, but I am hoping for someone who hasn't been.  I want to watch their jaw hit the floor as the walk into the lobby.



I can do that!  I can act like Ive never been


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb  Keep the good news flowing


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> I can do that!  I can act like Ive never been



It will be interesting to see if we can find someone.  I'll report back when I know more.


----------



## DiznyDi

Barb, it's good to hear that your sister is awake and speaking with her Dr. I hope they are able to do what they can to find some answers for her/you.  Facing the _known_ is so much easier than facing the _unknown_. Thanks for the update. We'll continue to keep you and Lexie and family in prayer.


----------



## horselover

Barb - more good news on your sister!  Excellent indeed.  Still keeping her on the prayer list while she continues to have more tests & recover.

Snow, snow, & more snow.  Oh & don't forget to add in some ice, sleet, & freezing rain tomorrow!         I am so over winter.  Worst one we've had here in years.  Already called school (and work for me) for tomorrow.  It's our 4th snow day, but I'm glad at least no one will have to be on the road for the treacherous conditions expected.  Only 53 more days til BCV!  Not that I'm counting or anything.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Glad to hear the good news Barb!  We'll be praying the biopsy procedure goes well.


I hope all our eastern groupies don't run out of hot chocolate!!  Sounds like quite a mess.  Would it be tacky to mention that I went out of the house today in a long sleeve t-shirt?    Actually, could have used a fleece if I weren't in the sun.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I hope all our eastern groupies don't run out of hot chocolate!!  Sounds like quite a mess.  Would it be tacky to mention that I went out of the house today in a long sleeve t-shirt?    Actually, could have used a fleece if I weren't in the sun.



Not tacky at all Kat!  Sure wish we could here... I'm happy for you!  My DW just threw another down comforter on all of the beds for tonight!  It's been a long time since we've had 3 comforters on the bed.  I definitely won't want to get OUT of it in the morning!  At least I only have to walk to my home desk to work and not go out on those roads. 

Keep warm Groupies.


----------



## Inkmahm

Wow, what a storm.  We are supposed to have up to 20 inches here.  The wind is just unbelievable!  New puppy Cindy is NOT happy having to go potty outside.  She is very fast about it at least!

My turn to ask for prayers.  My FIL has been diagnosed with colon cancer and will start chemo, radiation and surgery soon.  They told him it is a 10 to 12 month process for treatment!  I don't know all the details yet but that seems really long to me.  He is having surgery first to insert some port for the chemo to be given.  He is a great guy who has already been through a lot with his health in the last 10 years.  He certainly shouldn't have been in line to have this added to his plate, too.  He comes from a very large, strong family of faith so there are already many relatives praying for him.  But it never hurts to add a few groupies to the list of  prayer givers.  I've seen the results!


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm...your father-in-law and your family are in our prayers.   Great to hear that he has such a strong support system already, but as you say there are never too many prayers going up.  Here's hoping for a successful treatment for him.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK - We have met the storm, and it was us! (All that worry and dread by the woman folk last evening  )

We have had freezing rain that laid a coat of 1/2" of ice on top of the existing 6" of snow.  We lost power for about 2 hours last night when going to bed.  No big deal, other than we were cut off from the DisBoards! 

We awoke This AM to 41°F temps and water running down the ice sheet on our driveway.  Our downhill driveway (300 ft) is a slide into the abyss across the street (about a 4 ft drop off).  

But I was successful in making it into work this AM; I had too!  DiznyDi printed out last evening our dues statement for our new add on at VWL.  Those statements always make for a good reason to get up and GO.

We really missed the brunt of the storm here, and can deal with what we have very easily.  We are thankful.

Prayers and good thoughts out to all that took the storm in the chin for the rest of us!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Inkmahm* - DiznyDi & I will add your family to our list of heartfelt concerns . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm

We will be honored to add your FIL to our prayers heading Heavenward


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> My turn to ask for prayers.  My FIL has been diagnosed with colon cancer and will start chemo, radiation and surgery soon.  They told him it is a 10 to 12 month process for treatment!  I don't know all the details yet but that seems really long to me.  He is having surgery first to insert some port for the chemo to be given.  He is a great guy who has already been through a lot with his health in the last 10 years.  He certainly shouldn't have been in line to have this added to his plate, too.  He comes from a very large, strong family of faith so there are already many relatives praying for him.  But it never hurts to add a few groupies to the list of  prayer givers.  I've seen the results!



Most certainly!  It'll be an honor and a privilege.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> But I was successful in making it into work this AM; I had too!  DiznyDi printed out last evening our dues statement for our new add on at VWL.  Those statements always make for a good reason to get up and GO.



Nice to hear you made it safely there DDad...and congrats on that add-on too!


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> Wow, what a storm.  We are supposed to have up to 20 inches here.  The wind is just unbelievable!  New puppy Cindy is NOT happy having to go potty outside.  She is very fast about it at least!
> 
> My turn to ask for prayers.  My FIL has been diagnosed with colon cancer and will start chemo, radiation and surgery soon.  They told him it is a 10 to 12 month process for treatment!  I don't know all the details yet but that seems really long to me.  He is having surgery first to insert some port for the chemo to be given.  He is a great guy who has already been through a lot with his health in the last 10 years.  He certainly shouldn't have been in line to have this added to his plate, too.  *He comes from a very large, strong family of faith so there are already many relatives praying for him.  But it never hurts to add a few groupies to the list of  prayer givers.*  I've seen the results!



Hey, even the smartest doctors and surgeons out there are now recongnizing the power of support and faith in relation to healing.  It works!!
I've got the prayer chain going.


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> My turn to ask for prayers.  My FIL has been diagnosed with colon cancer and will start chemo, radiation and surgery soon.  They told him it is a 10 to 12 month process for treatment!  I don't know all the details yet but that seems really long to me.  He is having surgery first to insert some port for the chemo to be given.  He is a great guy who has already been through a lot with his health in the last 10 years.  He certainly shouldn't have been in line to have this added to his plate, too.  He comes from a very large, strong family of faith so there are already many relatives praying for him.  But it never hurts to add a few groupies to the list of  prayer givers.  I've seen the results!



Done!  



Dizny Dad said:


> *DiznyDi printed out last evening our dues statement for our new add on at VWL.*  Those statements always make for a good reason to get up and GO.



Did I miss this news somehow or is this the 1st post?  Either way congrats to you & DiznyDi on your new points!            Can't think of a better place to have more points.  I'd like another 25 myself but after the BWV add-on that's not in the cards right now.  Maybe at the end of the year or maybe never if DH has his way.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . Did I miss this news somehow or is this the 1st post?  Either way congrats to you & DiznyDi on your new points!     . . . . .



Oops, now I have gone and done it!   I just got a call from the most significant person in my life, pointing out to me that she agreed with me not to mention adding on.  Somehow I thought it would just slip by.

My most humble apologies to my darling wife; just another withdraw out of the emotional bank account for me! 

Anyway, didn't we all agree at the last Groupie Meet that if *Muushka* took us all cruising, we would all work toward the 1000 point club?  Maybe being old has clouded my mind, but I was just holding up our end.

Im hoping for the Mediterranean Cruise myself . . . .


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks for the prayers for my FIL, everyone.   He has beaten cancer before so it really never crossed my mind that this could be more difficult for him until the family prayer chain got started.  He's only 63 so he should have a lot of years left ahead of him once he beats the cancer again.

We are buried here in SE Wisconsin.  The bullseye of the storm was right over SE Wisconsin.  The sun is shining today though so I hope to get some outside pictures of Cindy in the snow when we get unburied.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> My turn to ask for prayers. My FIL has been diagnosed with colon cancer and will start chemo, radiation and surgery soon. They told him it is a 10 to 12 month process for treatment! I don't know all the details yet but that seems really long to me. He is having surgery first to insert some port for the chemo to be given. He is a great guy who has already been through a lot with his health in the last 10 years. He certainly shouldn't have been in line to have this added to his plate, too. He comes from a very large, strong family of faith so there are already many relatives praying for him. But it never hurts to add a few groupies to the list of prayer givers. I've seen the results!



Inkmahm....you've got prayers from me. Positive thoughts for your FIL.


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


>



What a cutie!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Today is National Bubblewrap appreciation Day!!.
> 
> Bubble wrap was invented today, originally developed to be used as a removable wallpaper!!  go figure
> 
> Have a great Monday.



Ha ha......thanks for the laugh ! I need it with all this ice everywhere !

Wish I could bubblewrap myself from WINTER !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> So the concerns are obvious, but : there must be another place where the CA is, so they will be trying to find that. Also, treating this infection (my guess: septicemia, but don't know that for a fact) and finally, finding some sort of treatment plan if there is one. She is only 59 years old. But the last 10 years of her life have been filled with all sorts of medical issues and pain. I have a feeling (and she did too, we talked about it once) and a fear that the CA is in many places.
> 
> Thank you all. Signed, a pretty sad Muush



Oh Barb ! I am so sorry to hear this. Of course you have my prayers and wishes for your sister to get better. Hang in there....sending a big hug !


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Oops, now I have gone and done it!   I just got a call from the most significant person in my life, pointing out to me that she agreed with me not to mention adding on.  Somehow I thought it would just slip by.
> 
> My most humble apologies to my darling wife; just another withdraw out of the emotional bank account for me!
> 
> Anyway, didn't we all agree at the last Groupie Meet that if *Muushka* took us all cruising, we would all work toward the 1000 point club?  Maybe being old has clouded my mind, but I was just holding up our end.
> 
> Im hoping for the Mediterranean Cruise myself . . . .



You are too funny!  I want that Med cruise too!   Imagine how much fun it would be for us all to do a cruise together 



stopher1 said:


> Good stuff there Muush...
> 
> and just remember each one of us is different, even when we come from the same gene pool.  My brother and I are quite different in many many ways, similar in others - that's just the way the Lord designed us.  You and your sister are the same - differences, similarities and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Muush is buying again!  Except perhaps I just might save mine until the next time we can be at WDW together again, and you can provide it then!    It would be much more enjoyable that way anyway.
> 
> I've already 3 cups full of hot cocoa today (in one of my refillable mugs no less) - and am honestly getting quite sick of it, as I sit here listening to the ice storm pelt the windows.  Enough already.  The front of round two has moved in now... snow is supposed to follow within the next couple of hours or so.  Fun, fun!   I'm thinking happy thoughts, wishing I was on a balcony at the Lodge, or in a rocker at SSR, or at Disneyland... anywhere but here right now - anywhere warm and sunny that is.



Deal.  Next time, hot chocolate is on Muush!

*Inkmahm*, your FIL is in our prayers also.  Let us know how he is doing.


Lexie update:  She is having her biopsy as I type.  Apparently CA is not completely ruled out, I guess stuff on the brain is difficult to read which is probably why they still wanted to biopsy it.  She has 8 large (anywhere from the size of a quarter to the size of a half dollar) lesions or abscesses (depending on which diagnosis you prescribe to).
Yesterday she was out of bed and out of the ICU and got to sit in a wheelchair. 
The answer to the biopsy should come this evening.  Again, thank you all for your kind words and most of all, your prayers.


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh Barb ! I am so sorry to hear this. Of course you have my prayers and wishes for your sister to get better. Hang in there....sending a big hug !



Thank you Maria.  So good to have you back.


----------



## cheer4bison

Sending prayers and best wishes for Muushka's sister and Inkmahm's FIL.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Oops, now I have gone and done it!   I just got a call from the most significant person in my life, pointing out to me that she agreed with me not to mention adding on.  Somehow I thought it would just slip by.
> 
> My most humble apologies to my darling wife; just another withdraw out of the emotional bank account for me!



Sorry I got you in trouble with the Mrs. Dizny Dad!      

Muush - give us an update when you can.  Still keeping good thoughts going for your Dsis.


----------



## Muushka

I just happened to call my niece when the doc finished talking with her.  The lesions are abscesses!  No CA!!

The doc said she had about 30 of them, of course never saw anything like that before, thats Lexie for ya!

They will send them out for further studies, and cultures, but so far so good.

Take care all, love, Barb


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I just happened to call my niece when the doc finished talking with her.  The lesions are abscesses!  No CA!!
> 
> The doc said she had about 30 of them, of course never saw anything like that before, thats Lexie for ya!
> 
> They will send them out for further studies, and cultures, but so far so good.
> 
> Take care all, love, Barb


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Sorry I got you in trouble with the Mrs. Dizny Dad!



 Oh, he's not in trouble.  After all, he's the one paying for the points!   I'm usually the one that 'spills the beans' because I just can't contain my excitement!

Good news about Lexie, Barb. We'll continue to keep her in prayer. Thanks for letting us know.

Prayers also for your FIL, Inkmahm.  If the surgery is for a med-port, that's great. Our daughter has two of them - one on each side of her chest.  These drugs are so powerful and caustic that they burn the peripheral veins in short order.  The port is a wonderful mechanism to administer powerful drugs.  It's funny, our daughter tells us she sometimes can 'taste' the drugs as they go through the port.  Keep us posted.


----------



## tea pot

Good Evening Groupies
I haven't checked the boards since this past weekend.
Boy I can't do that again

*Muushka* So sorry about your sister. Lifting her and your family up in prayer. 

*Inkmahm* Prayers for your FIL and your family as well.


Take care and stay safe


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Good stuff there Muush...
> 
> and just remember each one of us is different, even when we come from the same gene pool.  My brother and I are quite different in many many ways, similar in others - that's just the way the Lord designed us.  You and your sister are the same - differences, similarities and all.



My sister and myself are very different as well.  She had quite a few learning disabilities while I excelled (although there were some I had that I only found out once I got to college, I was just able to hide them better in grade school).  We are different but the same...I hope that she continues to improve!



stopher1 said:


> I've already 3 cups full of hot cocoa today (in one of my refillable mugs no less) - and am honestly getting quite sick of it, as I sit here listening to the ice storm pelt the windows.  Enough already.  The front of round two has moved in now... snow is supposed to follow within the next couple of hours or so.  Fun, fun!   I'm thinking happy thoughts, wishing I was on a balcony at the Lodge, or in a rocker at SSR, or at Disneyland... anywhere but here right now - anywhere warm and sunny that is.



I feel for you folks with the snow, I haven't been posting much as we are on a mini-trip to Las Vegas (I say mini Trip because we drive here, but it's actually starting to feel like a vacation I've gotten away from my DTD life so much), but KAT4DISNEY you have much thicker blood than me.  When I checked the weather highs were supposed to be in the 60's, today the high was 40!    I thought our car thermometer was kidding when it said that it was 35 degrees.  I didn't bring a real jacket or anything so we had to go shopping and get me jacket, gloves and hat!



Inkmahm said:


> Wow, what a storm.  We are supposed to have up to 20 inches here.  The wind is just unbelievable!  New puppy Cindy is NOT happy having to go potty outside.  She is very fast about it at least!
> 
> My turn to ask for prayers.  My FIL has been diagnosed with colon cancer and will start chemo, radiation and surgery soon.  They told him it is a 10 to 12 month process for treatment!  I don't know all the details yet but that seems really long to me.  He is having surgery first to insert some port for the chemo to be given.  He is a great guy who has already been through a lot with his health in the last 10 years.  He certainly shouldn't have been in line to have this added to his plate, too.  He comes from a very large, strong family of faith so there are already many relatives praying for him.  But it never hurts to add a few groupies to the list of  prayer givers.  I've seen the results!



I hope that your FIL has another recovery, so sorry to hear about this.  He's in my prayers.  Also good luck with your future trips to the parks and ease of mobility.  Hope you enjoyed your stay at DLR!



Muushka said:


> I just happened to call my niece when the doc finished talking with her.  The lesions are abscesses!  No CA!!
> 
> The doc said she had about 30 of them, of course never saw anything like that before, thats Lexie for ya!
> 
> They will send them out for further studies, and cultures, but so far so good.
> 
> Take care all, love, Barb



This is good news, I hope that she continues to improve and will be able to resume a life with good quality.



tea pot said:


> Good Evening Groupies
> I haven't checked the boards since this past weekend.
> Boy I can't do that again
> 
> *Muushka* So sorry about your sister. Lifting her and your family up in prayer.
> 
> *Inkmahm* Prayers for your FIL and your family as well.
> 
> 
> Take care and stay safe



Tea pot, I hope that your daughter continues to improve and her new lifestyle works out.  You're still in my prayers too!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


>



What a cutie!!!  We got our last puppy when we had the "100 year winter"!  DH and I would have to shovel before he could get outside to do his thing.  

I'll have your FIL in my prayers.  My BIL just finished his 9+ months of chemo for colon cancer following his surgery for it so I know that it can be a very long process.  At this time they are waiting for the check up to see how things are going.  He's 60 so right there with your FIL.  



Muushka said:


> I just happened to call my niece when the doc finished talking with her.  The lesions are abscesses!  No CA!!
> 
> The doc said she had about 30 of them, of course never saw anything like that before, thats Lexie for ya!
> 
> They will send them out for further studies, and cultures, but so far so good.
> 
> Take care all, love, Barb



That's great news Barb!!    



franandaj said:


> I feel for you folks with the snow, I haven't been posting much as we are on a mini-trip to Las Vegas (I say mini Trip because we drive here, but it's actually starting to feel like a vacation I've gotten away from my DTD life so much), but KAT4DISNEY you have much thicker blood than me.  When I checked the weather highs were supposed to be in the 60's, today the high was 40!    I thought our car thermometer was kidding when it said that it was 35 degrees.  I didn't bring a real jacket or anything so we had to go shopping and get me jacket, gloves and hat!



Maybe it's my Norwegian blood kicking in - or growing up in MN although I feel I've become a complete WIMP over the cold!    I was back in MN 1 1/2 weeks ago for some -20 degrees - you know those temps where you can't even take a deep breath or it hurts!  Maybe it's just the contrast to that.  Today felt much colder than yesterday but I refused to look at the temps other than to see it's supposed to be close to 60 for the weekend.  


Congrats on the add on DiznyDi and Dizny Dad!!


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Prayers also for your FIL, Inkmahm.  If the surgery is for a med-port, that's great. Our daughter has two of them - one on each side of her chest.  These drugs are so powerful and caustic that they burn the peripheral veins in short order.  The port is a wonderful mechanism to administer powerful drugs.  It's funny, our daughter tells us she sometimes can 'taste' the drugs as they go through the port.  Keep us posted.



Yes, the surgery is for the med-port for the chemo.  He is having chemo and radiation and then surgery to remove whatever of the area is left.  Total of 10 to 12 months of treatment, which just seems really long to me.  My FIL is happy that there is movement towards "doing" something. He is not good at just waiting around for doctors to have time for appointments.


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> I hope that your FIL has another recovery, so sorry to hear about this.  He's in my prayers.  Also good luck with your future trips to the parks and ease of mobility.  Hope you enjoyed your stay at DLR!



I loved DLR!  We were last there in August of 2009 and had planned to go back after the construction is done.  But we couldn't resist the chance to go now and see WOC. We'll have to go again after the rest of the additions are done.  Having to use a scooter each day wasn't in the plans at all but really was necessary.  I"m seeing my ortho doc in a couple weeks to try the shots in my knees.  I'm hoping that will help the pain.  If not, I'll probably be looking at the scooters you were telling me about.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> ...Maybe it's my *Norwegian blood *kicking in...



Kathy, tell me about your Norwegian blood.  I have Norwegian blood too, 50% actually.  My mother was born in Sarpsborg.  They came to the US when she and her sister (they're twins) were 7.  The crossed the ocean on one of those great big ocean liners, but certainly not as fancy as today's cruise ships.


----------



## Muushka

*Big day tomorrow!!!  

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!*

My friends wanted to wish you a happy one too.....


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> I just happened to call my niece when the doc finished talking with her.  The lesions are abscesses!  No CA!!
> 
> The doc said she had about 30 of them, of course never saw anything like that before, thats Lexie for ya!
> 
> They will send them out for further studies, and cultures, but so far so good.
> 
> Take care all, love, Barb



Can we get an alleluia in the house ! Sharing in your happiness Barb !


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!!

Its early, I know but I didnt want to miss it


----------



## Nicoal13

Barb - that is great news! I pray Lexie continues to improve and can go home soon.

Inkmahm - prayers for your FIL


I'm in SE Wisconsin too and we are finally dug out of our driveway. It was back to school today for my son. My DH attempted to go to work, but he got to the job site (new construction of a church) and they had not plowed the 1/4 mile driveway and it was drifted about 4 feet high.  So he came home. Now the wind is blowing again and it's negative with the wind chill. Hunkered down in the house with a fire in the fireplace and dreaming of the lodge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> Kathy, tell me about your Norwegian blood.  I have Norwegian blood too, 50% actually.  My mother was born in Sarpsborg.  They came to the US when she and her sister (they're twins) were 7.  The crossed the ocean on one of those great big ocean liners, but certainly not as fancy as today's cruise ships.



I also am 50% Norwegian.  The other is 50% Danish and one or the other ended up being mentioned around the house periodically - usually in reference to which one was more stubborn!  

My great grandfather was the person to immigrate from the Kongsberg area (Eftelot) in 1883.  His oldest brother stayed in Norway but due do difficult times the remaining 4 moved to the US one by one.  The first worked to bring the second, then the second worked to bring the third etc.  I'm guessing that in 1883 the boat was a tad less luxurious than what your mother came over on!  

My cousin, her daughter and I visited relatives there 3 years ago and also saw the farm that the family came from - and that is still owned by one of our distant cousins.  It really was quite interesting to go visit where our ancestors came from and to be welcomed as one of the family.    A family tree book was done in the mid-70's which our Norwegian relatives also had a copy of.  One of the first questions was about which number we were in the book so they could look us up. (I am #857 )

Does your mother still speak Norwegian?  My grandmother did but my father never learned it.  My Norwegian vocabulary is mostly limited to Uff-da which I remember my grandmother using fairly frequently.    Although I did learn a new word in Norway - Akvavit which I discovered on my last WDW trip that they serve in Epcot!


----------



## jjk3

Hey everyone!!  This is my first post on the VWL Lovers thread.

My family and I are getting ready to make our first stay at the VWL, arriving on Sunday (2/6) for seven nights.  We can't wait!!  We are new DVC owners (this is our first stay).  We had reservations at the Lodge and then decided to cancel those and take the plunge into DVC!

We have stayed at the Cabins @ FW before, so we have visited WL but never stayed there.  We can't wait!  My daughter turns 5 while we are there.

Thanks everyone for the info and tips you have provided in this thread and forum.  I look forward to getting more actively involved in the future!

Jeff

P.S. Where does everyone get those neat pictures they put in the signatures, displaying a particular resort?  And do people just attach their favorites, where they have stayed, where they own, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## blossomz

Muushka...thinking of you and hoping for more good news.  

In the meantime..we need to welcome our latest groupie home!::jjjk3

Mush..can you help him out with our wigs?  And help him with a moose?

Oh...and a very very magical birthday wilderness dad!!


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I also am 50% Norwegian.  The other is 50% Danish and one or the other ended up being mentioned around the house periodically - usually in reference to which one was more stubborn!
> 
> My great grandfather was the person to immigrate from the Kongsberg area (Eftelot) in 1883.  His oldest brother stayed in Norway but due do difficult times the remaining 4 moved to the US one by one.  The first worked to bring the second, then the second worked to bring the third etc.  I'm guessing that in 1883 the boat was a tad less luxurious than what your mother came over on!
> 
> My cousin, her daughter and I visited relatives there 3 years ago and also saw the farm that the family came from - and that is still owned by one of our distant cousins.  It really was quite interesting to go visit where our ancestors came from and to be welcomed as one of the family.    A family tree book was done in the mid-70's which our Norwegian relatives also had a copy of.  One of the first questions was about which number we were in the book so they could look us up. (I am #857 )
> 
> Does your mother still speak Norwegian?  My grandmother did but my father never learned it.  My Norwegian vocabulary is mostly limited to Uff-da which I remember my grandmother using fairly frequently.    Although I did learn a new word in Norway - Akvavit which I discovered on my last WDW trip that they serve in Epcot!



Uffda & Akavavit!  Awesome.  I use uff-da quite a bit myself, and let's just say, yes, I have enjoyed Akvavit since I was about.... ummm, taller than my grandfather's midsection.    It was definitely something we all partook of and enjoyed every Christmas and New Year's Eve - but whatever you do, don't take it as a shot!  You will very quickly understand why if you do. 

Yes, my mom does still speak it, and from time to time she keeps egging me on to recall what I knew as a child.  My grandmother was very good at using it completely when we were around, so we learned a lot.  Not using it daily (or even weekly) certainly diminished my use and recollection of it since she died 19 years ago.  

Growing up our winters were filled with all kinds of Norwegian goodies and meals.  My grandparents would go down to San Pedro to the importers and buy all kinds of the yummy cheeses, fish products, meats, baking items, beer, sodas, jams, soups, chocolates and of course the baked goods from the on-site bakery.  And all the way from just after Halloween until just after Thanksgiving, they would be baking and baking to pass out lots of different special cookies to us, my aunt/uncle & cousins, and other family members and friends.  After she died I picked up that tradition and make several of the various cookies and treats each year. 

Since it was just one generation back, we still have a lot of family in Norway, and we keep in touch each year.  The Christmas cards are always a lot of fun.  My mother & aunt were the 2nd to youngest grandchildren, so their cousins range from 12 years younger than them to 25 years older than them, and sadly, the oldest ones have started to die already - even though there are still a handful of their aunts & uncles around.  Both my grandfather and grandmother came families of 5 and 6 children - and many of them had 3-5 children themselves... so there are lots of relatives!  

We got married in March 1994, shortly after the Winter Olympics in Lillehammer, so we got numerous Olympic branded items from relatives over there as gifts.  That was kind of fun!

I have not yet been to Norway, but I definitely want to go. My mother has been back twice and really wants to return again.  I'd love to get up to the lapplands above the artic circle to see the northern most parts.  Someday, I hope.  It's definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*jjk3* - WELCOME HOME!!   

And welcome to the Groupies thread!  Visit often, learn about The Lodge,  and share!


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks for all the birthday wishes.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes.



Wait, wait.  I'm late for the party and I can't miss your birthday.

*Happy Birthday WD.  Have a great magical day with many more*.


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday wildernessDad!!


----------



## horselover

Welcome to the groupies jjk3!            I believe the instructions for grabbing yourself a moose siggie are on page 1.   Enjoy your stay at the most fabulous of all the DVC resorts.           Oh & we LOVE pictures!   No pressure or anything.    


  HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILDERNESS DAD!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Dizny Dad said:


> *jjk3* - WELCOME HOME!!
> 
> And welcome to the Groupies thread!  Visit often, learn about The Lodge,  and share!


I'm 'the other half' and would like to echo my husbands sentiment. Enjoy your time at the lodge and don't forget to take a respite in the villas lobby rockers, it will warm your soul!


----------



## DiznyDi

eliza61 said:


> Wait, wait.  I'm late for the party and I can't miss your birthday.
> 
> *Happy Birthday WD.  Have a great magical day with many more*.


I don't want to be late for the party either!
Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Muushka...thinking of you and hoping for more good news.
> 
> In the meantime..we need to welcome our latest groupie home!::jjjk3
> 
> Mush..can you help him out with our wigs?  And help him with a moose?
> 
> Oh...and a very very magical birthday wilderness dad!!



Thank you Bloss.



jjk3 said:


> Hey everyone!!  This is my first post on the VWL Lovers thread.
> 
> My family and I are getting ready to make our first stay at the VWL, arriving on Sunday (2/6) for seven nights.  We can't wait!!  We are new DVC owners (this is our first stay).  We had reservations at the Lodge and then decided to cancel those and take the plunge into DVC!
> 
> We have stayed at the Cabins @ FW before, so we have visited WL but never stayed there.  We can't wait!  My daughter turns 5 while we are there.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info and tips you have provided in this thread and forum.  I look forward to getting more actively involved in the future!
> 
> Jeff
> 
> P.S. Where does everyone get those neat pictures they put in the signatures, displaying a particular resort?  And do people just attach their favorites, where they have stayed, where they own, etc?
> 
> Thanks!



Well allrighty then!  A brandy new groupie ready at the gate!
Your trip is right around the corner and oh what fun for your daughter to spend her birthday at WDW and VWL!

Please come back and tell us all about it, we love trip reports to our beloved.
Also, if you find you like hanging with us (we are *The More the Merrier* types), please let us know when your birthday is, we love celebrating those things!

And the directions for the moosie siggy is on the first page on post #6 at the bottom of the birthday list.  As far as the other DVC siggies, just steal one from someone and use those instruction from above.
*
Welcome to the Groupies!*



wildernessDad said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes.



*Happy offical Birthday WD!!!!*



DiznyDi said:


> I'm 'the other half' and would like to echo my husbands sentiment. Enjoy your time at the lodge and don't forget to take a respite in the villas lobby rockers, it will warm your soul!



Other half is a great description for either one of you because 
I would be hard pressed trying to figure out which is the better half!


----------



## Granny

jjk3 said:


> Hey everyone!!  This is my first post on the VWL Lovers thread.
> 
> My family and I are getting ready to make our first stay at the VWL, arriving on Sunday (2/6) for seven nights.  We can't wait!!  We are new DVC owners (this is our first stay).  We had reservations at the Lodge and then decided to cancel those and take the plunge into DVC!
> 
> We have stayed at the Cabins @ FW before, so we have visited WL but never stayed there.  We can't wait!  My daughter turns 5 while we are there.



Jeff...welcome to the thread.  Sounds like you will have a great birthday trip for your daughter.  I'm sure she'll really enjoy VWL.  You might want to stop by guest services and pick up a Hidden Mickey hunt sheet with clues on where to find numerous Mickey's in WL and VWL.  They aren't always obvious but I bet you can find some of them!  

I know you will have a great trip.  Enjoy!! 




> P.S. Where does everyone get those neat pictures they put in the signatures, displaying a particular resort?  And do people just attach their favorites, where they have stayed, where they own, etc?



As pointed out, you can find signature picture instructions at this link.  You can put any resort you want there...there are no rules or protocol.  And of course, if you really like WL/VWL you can always grab a VWL Groupies logo too!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!!!*


----------



## Granny

jjk3 said:


> P.S. Where does everyone get those neat pictures they put in the signatures, displaying a particular resort?  And do people just attach their favorites, where they have stayed, where they own, etc?
> 
> Thanks!



Jeff...I just noticed that you were looking for the resort banner logoes.  Here's a link that give a link to those as well as instructions:  Resort Banner Information


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!!!*



Ditto!


----------



## sleepydog25

jjk3 said:


> Hey everyone!! This is my first post on the VWL Lovers thread.
> 
> My family and I are getting ready to make our first stay at the VWL, arriving on Sunday (2/6) for seven nights. We can't wait!! We are new DVC owners (this is our first stay). We had reservations at the Lodge and then decided to cancel those and take the plunge into DVC!
> 
> We have stayed at the Cabins @ FW before, so we have visited WL but never stayed there. We can't wait! My daughter turns 5 while we are there.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info and tips you have provided in this thread and forum. I look forward to getting more actively involved in the future!
> 
> Jeff
> 
> P.S. Where does everyone get those neat pictures they put in the signatures, displaying a particular resort? And do people just attach their favorites, where they have stayed, where they own, etc?
> 
> Thanks!


With the others let me welcome you to the Lodge;
Pull up a rocker, have a seat, 
As you'll soon see our group is quite the hodgepodge,
But, we're friendly, relaxed, laid-back, and usually upbeat.

This is the place for stories told and wishes fulfilled and fine,
Where acquaintances become neighbors then turn into friends.
So, grab a hot cocoa (or in my case a nice glass of wine),
Sit a spell, get comfy, and let your thoughts be cleansed.
Get to know the merry band (we're truly not loons),
Just one rule:  be sure to hit the spittoon.

Welcome!


----------



## stopher1

jjk3 said:


> Hey everyone!!  This is my first post on the VWL Lovers thread.
> 
> My family and I are getting ready to make our first stay at the VWL, arriving on Sunday (2/6) for seven nights.  We can't wait!!  We are new DVC owners (this is our first stay).  We had reservations at the Lodge and then decided to cancel those and take the plunge into DVC!
> 
> We have stayed at the Cabins @ FW before, so we have visited WL but never stayed there.  We can't wait!  My daughter turns 5 while we are there.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info and tips you have provided in this thread and forum.  I look forward to getting more actively involved in the future!
> 
> Jeff
> 
> P.S. Where does everyone get those neat pictures they put in the signatures, displaying a particular resort?  And do people just attach their favorites, where they have stayed, where they own, etc?
> 
> Thanks!




Welcome, welcome Jeff!  How fun for you and your family.  I have taken the liberty of adding your upcoming stay on to our Groupie calendar on page 1... feel free to let me know about other future stays, even if not at our beloved Lodge, and I'll be happy to add you in. 

In the meantime - have a WONDERFUL stay, and be sure to enjoy some nice times in the comfy rockers... there are several to enjoy!
















Can't wait to hear about your visit.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday WildernessDad!*




jjk3 said:


> Hey everyone!!  This is my first post on the VWL Lovers thread.



Welcome Jeff!!!  Have a wonderful stay at the lodge!



stopher1 said:


> Uffda & Akavavit!  Awesome.  I use uff-da quite a bit myself, and let's just say, yes, I have enjoyed Akvavit since I was about.... ummm, taller than my grandfather's midsection.    It was definitely something we all partook of and enjoyed every Christmas and New Year's Eve - but whatever you do, don't take it as a shot!  You will very quickly understand why if you do.
> 
> Yes, my mom does still speak it, and from time to time she keeps egging me on to recall what I knew as a child.  My grandmother was very good at using it completely when we were around, so we learned a lot.  Not using it daily (or even weekly) certainly diminished my use and recollection of it since she died 19 years ago.
> 
> Growing up our winters were filled with all kinds of Norwegian goodies and meals.  My grandparents would go down to San Pedro to the importers and buy all kinds of the yummy cheeses, fish products, meats, baking items, beer, sodas, jams, soups, chocolates and of course the baked goods from the on-site bakery.  And all the way from just after Halloween until just after Thanksgiving, they would be baking and baking to pass out lots of different special cookies to us, my aunt/uncle & cousins, and other family members and friends.  After she died I picked up that tradition and make several of the various cookies and treats each year.
> 
> Since it was just one generation back, we still have a lot of family in Norway, and we keep in touch each year.  The Christmas cards are always a lot of fun.  My mother & aunt were the 2nd to youngest grandchildren, so their cousins range from 12 years younger than them to 25 years older than them, and sadly, the oldest ones have started to die already - even though there are still a handful of their aunts & uncles around.  Both my grandfather and grandmother came families of 5 and 6 children - and many of them had 3-5 children themselves... so there are lots of relatives!
> 
> We got married in March 1994, shortly after the Winter Olympics in Lillehammer, so we got numerous Olympic branded items from relatives over there as gifts.  That was kind of fun!
> 
> I have not yet been to Norway, but I definitely want to go. My mother has been back twice and really wants to return again.  I'd love to get up to the lapplands above the artic circle to see the northern most parts.  Someday, I hope.  It's definitely on my bucket list.



You do come from hardy stock if you started the Akavavit at that age!!  Thanks for the warning about the shot but I'm afraid that's what our Norwegian friends took my straight to.    I survived and immediately learned I prefer it mixed with something.  

If you can make it happen you definitely have to take a trip - especially since you have such close relatives there.  I hope to get back again and also would like to get further north in the country.  All of it is really beautiful.  The area my relatives came from looked so much like parts of MN that I could understand why they settled there.  Then there's the fjords and coastal areas, mountains etc. etc.  

And the holiday goodies!  Yum!!  Mom was the Dane but she'd get a few of the Norwegian items made.  Then Christmas with the aunts got us more!    The biggest contradiction I always thought though was the two L's.  Lefse and Lutefisk.  How could one be so good and one so BAD!!  The holidays meant that both were going to be around though!


----------



## wildernessDad

I could use a VWL fix today.  Who's with me?


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> I could use a VWL fix today. Who's with me?


Yes.  My SO is at WDW right now(albeit at BLT), where she says it's 80F, while I'm resigned to running in 27F.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I could use a VWL fix today.  Who's with me?




Me! Me! Me!


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the pics!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> With the others let me welcome you to the Lodge;
> Pull up a rocker, have a seat,
> As you'll soon see our group is quite the hodgepodge,
> But, we're friendly, relaxed, laid-back, and usually upbeat.
> 
> This is the place for stories told and wishes fulfilled and fine,
> Where acquaintances become neighbors then turn into friends.
> So, grab a hot cocoa (or in my case a nice glass of wine),
> Sit a spell, get comfy, and let your thoughts be cleansed.
> Get to know the merry band (we're truly not loons),
> Just one rule:  be sure to hit the spittoon.
> 
> Welcome!



Sleepydog....great welcoming poem!  Sure to become a Groupie classic greeting.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


>



Ah Mickey....reminds me of the good old days (2010). 

Kathy...thanks for the great pix on this cold winter's day.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> With the others let me welcome you to the Lodge;
> Pull up a rocker, have a seat,
> As you'll soon see our group is quite the hodgepodge,
> But, we're friendly, relaxed, laid-back, and usually upbeat.
> 
> This is the place for stories told and wishes fulfilled and fine,
> Where acquaintances become neighbors then turn into friends.
> So, grab a hot cocoa (or in my case a nice glass of wine),
> Sit a spell, get comfy, and let your thoughts be cleansed.
> Get to know the merry band (we're truly not loons),
> Just one rule:  be sure to hit the spittoon.
> 
> Welcome!



Oh Sleepy!  I love the poem!  Perhaps when we start our new thread we can use that on that first page!!!!

For now I am copy and pasting it in an email to myself to be sure we have it!!!



wildernessDad said:


> I could use a VWL fix today.  Who's with me?



Me too!  Thanks Kat, love love love your pictures!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Sleepydog....great welcoming poem!  Sure to become a Groupie classic greeting.



Granny!  I got a phone call and came back and hit submit and there you are!  2 minds......


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> * The biggest contradiction I always thought though was the two L's.  Lefse and Lutefisk.  How could one be so good and one so BAD!!  The holidays meant that both were going to be around though*!



Oh my yes!  I love Lefse.  Lutefisk is just something better left for someone else 

Every time I'm in the Norway pavilion I have to get something... I just can't go in without coming out with something.  Two weeks ago, or whenever I was just there, I had to have one of the Freia Melkesjokolade bars.  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Let's just say it was gone before I ever arrived at the park exit.


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> I could use a VWL fix today.  Who's with me?



Oh me! Me! ME! ME!!!!

After breaking 5" of solid ice off of my driveway yesterday... and today doing the same thing for my elderly neighbor lady who lives alone...  I could DEFINITELY use such a fix.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Me! Me! Me!



Oh thank you so much... and I'm not even eliminating them from my reply, so that we can see them again!!!    Marvelous.  Simply marvelous. I wish I could go get in the pool right about now...


----------



## Muushka

Some MuushRamblings......

My sister is still not out of the woods as far as CA is concerned.  The attending doc said regardless what the surgeon said, CA cannot be ruled out at this time.  She is remembering more and a little more active.

Now it is all about Muush and her quest for the Lodge.  Man, decorating in mission style is costly!

We are doing the kitchen (cabinets, granite blah blah blah) and another room close by we are adding an 8 foot section of cabinets and granite.  Sort of an annex kitchen.

Got my mission style cabinets (this is a lousy picture but mine are bisque for the kitchen and expresso for the annex area) 




got my handles 




and...





It's the lighting that is difficult!  Finding 2 pendants and a flush or near flush light that is the tough part!  I find each of them but they don't match each other!! Anyone have any place for lighting ala Lodge?


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome jjkk3, and Welcome Home!!

Muush, praying still for you and Lexie, wish I could help with the lighting

Loving the pics from everybody.

WD, gonna join in the wishing for WL wish I was there thingy

Got to share...Tammy had surgery a few weeks back and is still pretty sore.  SO today she tells me she goes on a forum, similar to the DIS to ask questions about Hysterectomy and how long it takes to feel better, etc.  So I ask her would that be the DISterectomy Forums


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Kathy for the pictures. Loved looking at them this evening.

Nice project, Muush! What handsome hardware! Sounds wonderful. Post some progress pictures so we can all enjoy with you.

Wishing all Groupies a nice week-end!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Got to share...Tammy had surgery a few weeks back and is still pretty sore. SO today she tells me she goes on a forum, similar to the DIS to ask questions about Hysterectomy and how long it takes to feel better, etc. So I ask her would that be the DISterectomy Forums


Must admit, this made me laugh.  

Muushka:  Love the mission style cabinets and the pulls.



			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> Oh Sleepy! I love the poem! Perhaps when we start our new thread we can use that on that first page!!!!





			
				Granny said:
			
		

> Sleepydog....great welcoming poem! Sure to become a Groupie classic greeting.


I'm flattered, though it was just a quick ditty I thought up while at the shop today.  Certainly, feel free to use it wherever you wish, if you wish.  

KAT:  Great pics!  Made me long for VWL.  SO went there today to see about WL specific coffee mugs.  They were out our entire stay this past early December, so she was thrilled to find them.  Naturally, she had to needle me about being there vice here in the cold.  lol


----------



## blossomz

Love all of the photos..

Hey, I think Sleepy's poem should start off our next thread!  What do you guys think?


----------



## jjk3

sleepydog25 said:


> With the others let me welcome you to the Lodge;
> Pull up a rocker, have a seat,
> As you'll soon see our group is quite the hodgepodge,
> But, we're friendly, relaxed, laid-back, and usually upbeat.
> 
> This is the place for stories told and wishes fulfilled and fine,
> Where acquaintances become neighbors then turn into friends.
> So, grab a hot cocoa (or in my case a nice glass of wine),
> Sit a spell, get comfy, and let your thoughts be cleansed.
> Get to know the merry band (we're truly not loons),
> Just one rule:  be sure to hit the spittoon.
> 
> Welcome!



Thanks so much for the warm welcome, everyone!  I truly appreciate it and look forward to sharing more in the future!

A special thanks to sleepydog25 for the awesome poem/song.

We have been so busy getting ready for our daughter's bday party tomorrow and getting ready for our Sunday departure to VWL that I had not had a change to get back here and thank you all.  The above, and out-of-town relatives staying with us, will keep me very busy this weekend!!  

I will certainly post some feedback and pics when I return.

Until then, have a great week!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Glad the pictures were enjoyed!!  



Granny said:


> Ah Mickey....reminds me of the good old days (2010).
> 
> Kathy...thanks for the great pix on this cold winter's day.



I guess I need to get an updated photo.  Poor Mickey - given the boot.  



stopher1 said:


> Oh my yes!  I love Lefse.  Lutefisk is just something better left for someone else



Oh yes!  If you have to drown it in butter to eat it then I'd say there's something wrong.


----------



## Muushka

I once heard a description of Lutefisk in the movie Drop Dead Gorgeous. EEEEwwwwwWW


----------



## twokats

OK, here we go again.  Mom is really down except this time it is not really about her cancer (she is doing fairly well with this round of chemo so far).  My 1st cousin (her nephew) has been in the hospital for several weeks.  He is only 50, but he has COPD and got double pneumonia.  The doctors are not giving my aunt much hope and things do not look very good.  Anyway, Mom is taking it really hard and I am not too far behind her.  

Plus all the snow we have been having here lately is getting to all of us.  Don't know how some of y'all handle all this mess.  We were only supposed to get about an inch Friday and we ended up with 7.  We are possibly going to get a little more tomorrow (Sunday) and then some more on Tuesday or Wednesday of next week.  Our area of Texas is not supposed to be going thru this.  As my son says. . . . give us a break!!!   Mmmmmm, I guess those of you that have been getting more of this than us feel the same.  And to top it all off we had a water line under the house break today!  DH did not like getting that phone call from me today.   Thanks for letting me have this little weather vent.  I try to remember that just a month ago I was in the Caribbean.  Seems like forever!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> * EEEEwwwwwWW*



That my friend, is an _UNDERSTATEMENT!! _


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats

Sorry you folks are having to deal with all the weather and plumbing issues.
We will lift you folks up as you continue dealing with all the issues at hand.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> OK, here we go again.  Mom is really down except this time it is not really about her cancer (she is doing fairly well with this round of chemo so far).  My 1st cousin (her nephew) has been in the hospital for several weeks.  He is only 50, but he has COPD and got double pneumonia.  The doctors are not giving my aunt much hope and things do not look very good.  Anyway, Mom is taking it really hard and I am not too far behind her.
> 
> Plus all the snow we have been having here lately is getting to all of us.  Don't know how some of y'all handle all this mess.  We were only supposed to get about an inch Friday and we ended up with 7.  We are possibly going to get a little more tomorrow (Sunday) and then some more on Tuesday or Wednesday of next week.  Our area of Texas is not supposed to be going thru this.  As my son says. . . . give us a break!!!   Mmmmmm, I guess those of you that have been getting more of this than us feel the same.  And to top it all off we had a water line under the house break today!  DH did not like getting that phone call from me today.   Thanks for letting me have this little weather vent.  I try to remember that just a month ago I was in the Caribbean.  Seems like forever!



Oh my goodness.  So much sadness.  I am so sorry for your cousin.  He is so young to be going through this.  COPD has affected a few of my friends, it is a debilitating disease.  We will be praying for your cousin.  

And I am so sorry you have had to experience the weather woes.  I went through it for many many years and I know of what you speak.  I hope it gets warmer for you soon!


----------



## Muushka

My cousin went to see my sister yesterday.  He was sad in that the disease has affected her brain so much.  My sister was a pharmacist for most of her life, a very intelligent woman.  It will be so difficult for me to see her.  But also it will be good for her in that apparently she is talking about things from 40 years ago, old friends and such.  My cousin came into our lives about 15 years ago and of course her daughter does not know what she is talking about, but I will.  I think I will drive up there next week when all has settled both here and hopefully there.  He said that he does not see any way she will be able to take care of herself.  More than likely a nursing home.  And the doctors still do not know what is wrong with her, what caused the lesions/abscesses.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> My cousin went to see my sister yesterday.  He was sad in that the disease has affected her brain so much.  My sister was a pharmacist for most of her life, a very intelligent woman.  It will be so difficult for me to see her.  But also it will be good for her in that apparently she is talking about things from 40 years ago, old friends and such.  My cousin came into our lives about 15 years ago and of course her daughter does not know what she is talking about, but I will.  I think I will drive up there next week when all has settled both here and hopefully there.  He said that he does not see any way she will be able to take care of herself.  More than likely a nursing home.  And the doctors still do not know what is wrong with her, what caused the lesions/abscesses.





Sending my love and support.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka and Twocats, you're in my prayers.


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> OK, here we go again.  Mom is really down except this time it is not really about her cancer (she is doing fairly well with this round of chemo so far).  My 1st cousin (her nephew) has been in the hospital for several weeks.  He is only 50, but he has COPD and got double pneumonia.  The doctors are not giving my aunt much hope and things do not look very good.  Anyway, Mom is taking it really hard and I am not too far behind her.
> 
> Plus all the snow we have been having here lately is getting to all of us.  Don't know how some of y'all handle all this mess.  We were only supposed to get about an inch Friday and we ended up with 7.  We are possibly going to get a little more tomorrow (Sunday) and then some more on Tuesday or Wednesday of next week.  Our area of Texas is not supposed to be going thru this.  As my son says. . . . give us a break!!!   Mmmmmm, I guess those of you that have been getting more of this than us feel the same.  And to top it all off we had a water line under the house break today!  DH did not like getting that phone call from me today.   Thanks for letting me have this little weather vent.  I try to remember that just a month ago I was in the Caribbean.  Seems like forever!





Muushka said:


> My cousin went to see my sister yesterday.  He was sad in that the disease has affected her brain so much.  My sister was a pharmacist for most of her life, a very intelligent woman.  It will be so difficult for me to see her.  But also it will be good for her in that apparently she is talking about things from 40 years ago, old friends and such.  My cousin came into our lives about 15 years ago and of course her daughter does not know what she is talking about, but I will.  I think I will drive up there next week when all has settled both here and hopefully there.  He said that he does not see any way she will be able to take care of herself.  More than likely a nursing home.  And the doctors still do not know what is wrong with her, what caused the lesions/abscesses.




Hugs & prayers for both of you.


----------



## eliza61

I saw this on another forum so I decided to "borrow" the idea.

_Ok, so you are at work, doing chores, etc.  You have a 20 minute break and a magical mickey ears that when you put them on will whisk you anywhere in Disneyworld you want to go but for only 20 mins.  after wards you have to get back to work..._

Where are do you get whisked to?


I'm sitting outside on a bench in Liberty tavern square.  Between the Hall of presidents, the Liberty Belle paddle boat and Haunted mansion, I love the buildings.  throw in a dole whip and this is one happy camper.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . .Where are do you get whisked to. . . .



The VWL Hot Tub . . .I have a towel in my office.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

20 minutes.....hmmmm....I think I might hop on the resort boat launch and take a loop!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> I saw this on another forum so I decided to "borrow" the idea.
> 
> _Ok, so you are at work, doing chores, etc.  You have a 20 minute break and a magical mickey ears that when you put them on will whisk you anywhere in Disneyworld you want to go but for only 20 mins.  after wards you have to get back to work..._
> 
> Where are do you get whisked to?



With my luck, I'd get whisked to a 25 minute line at Splash Mountain! 

I think I'd spend my 20 minutes on Main Street USA, people watching and maybe taking in some street entertainment.  And of course, I'd have one of those Dole Whips too.


----------



## Anna114

20 minutes..... hop the boat and get some Main Street popcorn.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> I saw this on another forum so I decided to "borrow" the idea.
> 
> _Ok, so you are at work, doing chores, etc.  You have a 20 minute break and a magical mickey ears that when you put them on will whisk you anywhere in Disneyworld you want to go but for only 20 mins.  after wards you have to get back to work..._
> 
> Where are do you get whisked to?



I am whisked to the entrance of the Haunted Mansion, after which I go in and ride the attraction.  One of these days, I'll bring my death certificate and join them on a permanent basis.


----------



## sleepydog25

Tough call, but I think I'd be sitting on the beach at VWL, drink in hand, in the fading light if not downright darkness. . .and soaking in the sounds, smells, and sights.


----------



## DiznyDi

Let's see... sitting in the rockers by the inglenook having just come in from the hot tub


----------



## horselover

Beach at the Poly just in time for Wishes with Lapu Lapu in hand.   In 47 days I will be in exactly that spot!


----------



## blossomz

19 days to go!!


----------



## kamikazecat

Hi groupies! 

I am so excited that we are going to spend two weeks at the Wilderness Lodge in a studio this summer (after a week at BCV). I was wondering if it was possible to request a pool view of the main pool?


----------



## jimmytammy

kamikazecat said:


> Hi groupies!
> 
> I am so excited that we are going to spend two weeks at the Wilderness Lodge in a studio this summer (after a week at BCV). I was wondering if it was possible to request a pool view of the main pool?



Welcome to our group!!

You cant see the main pool from the villas area, but you can see the quiet pool from a few rooms a the villas.  For me, being at the villas means you are sorta out of the loop of the hustle and bustle of the main lodge area, but close enough when you need it.  Dont get me wrong, the lodge is magnificent, but the villas are peaceful in an elegant way.  Have fun!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Whisked away...me, I would be happy at MK bakery enjoying a slab of chocolate cake, or plaza enjoying some ice cream all while watching folks pass by, Tammy and I agree sitting by the fire in the comfy leather chairs with a cup of coffee or hot cocoa would do the trick.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sitting in a parking lot in Hamilton, Ontario reading where all wish to be whisked away to; it makes the parking lot seem just a little warmer. 

Thanks to all for the thoughts that warm! 


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Belated Bday WildernessDad!

Prayers for your sis Barb and for you too Twokats. Sorry to hear about your cousin.


Have to share my excitement. I'm a huge Packer fan and super stoked that they won the Super Bowl. So today, I'm head to Lambeau Field for the Return to Titletown celebration. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Granny

kamikazecat said:


> Hi groupies!
> 
> I am so excited that we are going to spend two weeks at the Wilderness Lodge in a studio this summer (after a week at BCV). I was wondering if it was possible to request a pool view of the main pool?



Wow, three week vacation at WDW! 

As Jimmy noted, you can't see the main pool from any of the villas.  Here's an aerial showing VWL (red roof) and WL (green roof).  The main pool is between the two wings of WL (you can see part of it in the photo).






As you can also see, views at VWL are pretty much...trees!  It is perfect for the northwest US theming.   

Have an awesome trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Wow, three week vacation at WDW!
> 
> As Jimmy noted, you can't see the main pool from any of the villas. Here's an aerial showing VWL (red roof) and WL (green roof). The main pool is between the two wings of WL (you can see part of it in the photo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can also see, views at VWL are pretty much...trees! It is perfect for the northwest US theming.
> 
> Have an awesome trip!


I'm merely reposting to see my "home" again. . .


----------



## cheer4bison

Hmmmm.....20 minutes then back to work, huh?

I'll choose twenty minutes on the boat dock at our beloved lodge watching the sun rise.


----------



## Muushka

Hi all 

20 minutes anywhere at WDW I want?  Hmmmmmmm.  My first 20 minutes when we visit MK for the very first time that trip.  

2nd 20 minutes?  Watching the MSEP with Stopher!

Welcome to our thread kamikazecat!  Love your screen name.  
If I didn't already have one, I would steal it (maybe put a 1 on the end)
Visit often, and if you like hanging with us (even if you don't), be sure to grab yourself a Moosie Siggy for your very own.

Nicoal and all other Packers fans, congratulations on your SB victory!
Of course our hostess of out SB party was beside herself to say the least.


----------



## bgraham34

Hey Groupies I am wishing I was right here at the moment. Less than 30 to go.


----------



## horselover

bgraham34 said:


> Hey Groupies* I am wishing I was right here at the moment.* Less than 30 to go.




Me too!!!


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Wow, three week vacation at WDW!
> 
> As Jimmy noted, you can't see the main pool from any of the villas.  Here's an aerial showing VWL (red roof) and WL (green roof).  The main pool is between the two wings of WL (you can see part of it in the photo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can also see, views at VWL are pretty much...trees!  It is perfect for the northwest US theming.
> 
> Have an awesome trip!



I'm reposting it just to see it again too!    It just looks soooo lovely.  Oh to be there now.  




Muushka said:


> Hi all
> 
> 2nd 20 minutes?  Watching the MSEP with Stopher!



That was fun.  Would love to do that again myself.  How about next week?  Or better yet, this week?  if only.....  sigh.


Well Groupies I have a couple of bits of news.  First the good news. 

My DW's wilderness themed surprise party (next weekend, not this) on the 20th is at least at this point still a surprise.  I'm thankful for that.  The RSVP's have started to roll in.  I've found / located a number of wonderful wilderness type items for decor ( a friend of mine lives locally in the woods in a log cabin and said come on over and borrow whatever I want...seriously!);  I've been given some fabulous Lodge inspired music for the background (you know who you are, so thank you, thank you!); I've got about 600 photos of her life for the slideshow, and still have several more albums to paw through to see what can be scanned;  I've got lots of angels (friends) helping me out with appetizers, cookies, the cake, etc - since I could not possibly pull any of that off at home myself; and friends of hers from around the country who cannot make it have all started sending her greetings and notes.  I think she will be pleasantly surprised to see and feel all the love.     What I WISH I had was a set of the old WL Lincoln Logs.... that would be really cool.

Now the not so good news.  My FIL has had a couple of setbacks in his cancer treatments/situation.  The primary one is that the Tarceva drug he's been on to inhibit / slow the growth has stopped working.  And between his last appointment and today's, the tumor on his liver has doubled in size.  Needless to say DW and her siblings are beside themselves.  The doctors and my FIL have decided to pursue chemo, but way back at the beginning, the doctors basically said the Tarceva had a higher percentage rate of working than chemo.   We'll see.  His spirits today were crushed.  DW hasn't made the call to him yet, as her sister said it wouldn't matter yet...he's been in tears all afternoon and isn't talking to anyone.  He goes for his first chemo treatment next week, not sure when - and then after that we'll determine when DW will go back out there.  She's thinking later, but at this point we just don't know.  As I learn more, I'll share.


----------



## horselover

stopher1 said:


> Well Groupies I have a couple of bits of news.  First the good news.
> 
> My DW's wilderness themed surprise party (next weekend, not this) on the 20th is at least at this point still a surprise.  I'm thankful for that.  The RSVP's have started to roll in.  I've found / located a number of wonderful wilderness type items for decor ( a friend of mine lives locally in the woods in a log cabin and said come on over and borrow whatever I want...seriously!);  I've been given some fabulous Lodge inspired music for the background (you know who you are, so thank you, thank you!); I've got about 600 photos of her life for the slideshow, and still have several more albums to paw through to see what can be scanned;  I've got lots of angels (friends) helping me out with appetizers, cookies, the cake, etc - since I could not possibly pull any of that off at home myself; and friends of hers from around the country who cannot make it have all started sending her greetings and notes.  I think she will be pleasantly surprised to see and feel all the love.     What I WISH I had was a set of the old WL Lincoln Logs.... that would be really cool.
> 
> Now the not so good news.  My FIL has had a couple of setbacks in his cancer treatments/situation.  The primary one is that the Tarceva drug he's been on to inhibit / slow the growth has stopped working.  And between his last appointment and today's, the tumor on his liver has doubled in size.  Needless to say DW and her siblings are beside themselves.  The doctors and my FIL have decided to pursue chemo, but way back at the beginning, the doctors basically said the Tarceva had a higher percentage rate of working than chemo.   We'll see.  His spirits today were crushed.  DW hasn't made the call to him yet, as her sister said it wouldn't matter yet...he's been in tears all afternoon and isn't talking to anyone.  He goes for his first chemo treatment next week, not sure when - and then after that we'll determine when DW will go back out there.  She's thinking later, but at this point we just don't know.  As I learn more, I'll share.



I wish your DW a very happy b-day!  I hope it does alot to lift her spirits.

Onto the bad news.  I'm so sorry to hear of your FIL's turn for the worse.          I will continue to prayer for him & your family.


----------



## jimmytammy

Christopher

I hope your DWs party is great fun for her, sounds like all is heading in the right direction for a it!

I am so sorry you folks are having to be dealt such a hand.  God gives us no more than we can handle, but it seems overwhelming to say the least.  Thats why He wants us to lean on Him, cause He knows our burdens before we know them ourselves.  Continued prayer on our behalf lifting Heavenward in His name.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> I wish your DW a very happy b-day!  I hope it does alot to lift her spirits.
> 
> Onto the bad news.  I'm so sorry to hear of your FIL's turn for the worse.          I will continue to prayer for him & your family.



Same here.   Prayers for everyone dealing with sickness in their family or with friends.  It seems like such a bad stretch for the groupies lately...


----------



## Muushka

Christopher, I am so sad for your FIL (and all of your family).  Know that he and you are in our prayers.

The party for Mrs Stoph sounds like it will be wonderful.  I hope you find some Lincoln Logs.


----------



## Inkmahm

I got this story in an email today and really liked it.  


YOU REAP WHAT YOU SOW

      Good morning said a woman as she walked up to the man sitting on the
ground.

            The man slowly looked up.

            This was a woman clearly accustomed to the finer things of life.
Her coat was new. She looked like she had never missed a meal in her life.

            His first thought was that she wanted to make fun of him, like
so many others had done before.  "Leave me alone," he growled....

            To his amazement, the woman continued standing.

            She was smiling -- her even white teeth displayed in dazzling
rows. "Are you hungry?" she asked.

            "No," he answered sarcastically. "I've just come from dining
with the president. Now go away."

            The woman's smile became even broader. Suddenly the man felt a
gentle hand under his arm.

            "What are you doing, lady?" the man asked angrily. "I said to
leave me alone.

            Just then a policeman came up. "Is there any problem, ma'am?" he
asked.

            "No problem here, officer," the woman answered. "I'm just trying
to get this man to his feet. Will you help me?"

            The officer scratched his head.  "That's old Jack. He's been a
fixture around here for a couple of years. What do you want with him?"

            "See that cafeteria over there?" she asked. "I'm going to get
him something to eat and get him out of the cold for awhile."

            "Are you crazy, lady?" the homeless man resisted. "I don't want
to go in there!"  Then he felt strong hands grab his other arm and lift him
up.  "Let me go, officer. I didn't do anything.

" This is a good deal for you, Jack" the officer answered. "Don't blow it.."

Finally, and with some difficulty, the woman and the police officer got Jack
into the cafeteria and sat him at a table in a remote corner.  It was the
middle of the morning, so most of the breakfast crowd had already left and
the lunch bunch had not yet arrived...

The manager strode across the cafeteria and stood by his table.  "What's
going on here, officer?" he asked.  "What is all this, is this man in
trouble?"

"This lady brought this man in here to be fed," the policeman answered.

"Not in here!" the manager replied angrily. "Having a person like that here
is bad for business.."

Old Jack smiled a toothless grin.  "See, lady. I told you so. Now if you'll
let me go. I didn't want to come here in the first place."

The woman turned to the cafeteria manager and smiled..... "Sir, are you
familiar with Eddy and Associates, the banking firm down the street?"

"Of course I am," the manager answered impatiently. "They hold their weekly
meetings in one of my banquet rooms."

"And do you make a goodly amount of money providing food at these weekly
meetings?"

"What business is that of yours?"

I, sir, am Penelope Eddy, president and CEO of the company."

"Oh."

The woman smiled again. "I thought that might make a difference."  She
glanced at the cop who was busy stifling a giggle. "Would you like to join
us in a cup of coffee and a meal, officer?"

"No thanks, ma'am," the officer replied. "I'm on duty."

"Then, perhaps, a cup of coffee to go?"

"Yes, ma'am. That would be very nice."

The cafeteria manager turned on his heel, "I'll get your coffee for you
right away, officer."

The officer watched him walk away. "You certainly put him in his place," he
said.

"That was not my intent. Believe it or not, I have a reason for all this."

She sat down at the table across from her amazed dinner guest. She stared at
him intently..  "Jack, do you remember me?"

Old Jack searched her face with his old, rheumy eyes.  "I think so -- I mean
you do look familiar."

"I'm a little older perhaps," she said. "Maybe I've even filled out more
than in my younger days when you worked here, and I came through that very
door, cold and hungry."

"Ma'am?" the officer said questioningly.  He couldn't believe that such a
magnificently turned out woman could ever have been hungry.

"I was just out of college," the woman began.. "I had come to the city
looking for a job, but I couldn't find anything.  Finally I was down to my
last few cents and had been kicked out of my apartment. I walked the streets
for days.  It was February and I was cold and nearly starving. I saw this
place and walked in on the off chance that I could get something to eat."

Jack lit up with a smile.  "Now I remember," he said..  "I was behind the
serving counter.  You came up and asked me if you could work for something
to eat. I said that it was against company policy."

"I know," the woman continued. "Then you made me the biggest roast beef
sandwich that I had ever seen, gave me a cup of coffee, and told me to go
over to a corner table and enjoy it.  I was afraid that you would get into
trouble... Then, when I looked over and saw you put the price of my food in
the cash register, I knew then that everything would be all right."

"So you started your own business?" Old Jack said.

"I got a job that very afternoon. I worked my way up.  Eventually I started
my own business that, with the help of God, prospered." She opened her purse
and pulled out a business card.. "When you are finished here, I want you to
pay a visit to a Mr. Lyons...He's the personnel director of my company. I'll
go talk to him now and I'm certain he'll find something for you to do around
the office."  She smiled.  "I think he might even find the funds to give you
a little advance so that you can buy some clothes and get a place to live
until you get on your feet.... If you ever need anything, my door is always
opened to you.."

There were tears in the old man's eyes. "How can I ever thank you?" he said.
"Don't thank me," the woman answered. "To God goes the glory. Thank
Jesus..... He led me to you."

Outside the cafeteria, the officer and the woman paused at the entrance
before going their separate ways.....

"Thank you for all your help, officer," she said.

"On the contrary, Ms. Eddy," he answered. "Thank you. I saw a miracle today,
something that I will never forget. And..

And thank you for the coffee."


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> I wish your DW a very happy b-day!  I hope it does alot to lift her spirits.
> 
> Onto the bad news.  I'm so sorry to hear of your FIL's turn for the worse.          I will continue to prayer for him & your family.





jimmytammy said:


> Christopher
> 
> I hope your DWs party is great fun for her, sounds like all is heading in the right direction for a it!
> 
> I am so sorry you folks are having to be dealt such a hand.  God gives us no more than we can handle, but it seems overwhelming to say the least.  Thats why He wants us to lean on Him, cause He knows our burdens before we know them ourselves.  Continued prayer on our behalf lifting Heavenward in His name.





Inkmahm said:


> Same here.   Prayers for everyone dealing with sickness in their family or with friends.  It seems like such a bad stretch for the groupies lately...





Muushka said:


> Christopher, I am so sad for your FIL (and all of your family).  Know that he and you are in our prayers.
> 
> The party for Mrs Stoph sounds like it will be wonderful.  I hope you find some Lincoln Logs.



Thanks all.    It is hard watching from a distance, and knowing you can't really do anything physically - BUT - I can pray.  And get my friends to pray.  And pray some more.  And I say THANK YOU... all.  It was one thing watching grandparents die... it's a completely different story watching parents (or in my case my wife's) start that process.  Naturally we don't know our own timelines... but there's just something about that generation directly in front of you, ya know?  I know you all know.  



Oh and yeah - my lovely wife's party - I sure hope it turns out nicely for her.  I'm sure trying hard.  I have a group of about 10 ladies helping and supporting along the way as well - several from her Bible study group, and others just friends from church.  It's been a blast the past 6 weeks getting ready for it all.  I just hope the secret holds for another week and a half!!!




Inkmahm said:


> I got this story in an email today and really liked it.
> 
> 
> YOU REAP WHAT YOU SOW



What a nice story Inkmahm!  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## kamikazecat

Thank you for the quick replies. We fell in love when we visited the lodge last summer and can't wait to spend a relaxing two weeks there.


----------



## Muushka

kamikazecat said:


> Thank you for the quick replies. We fell in love when we visited the lodge last summer and can't wait to spend a relaxing two weeks there.



2 weeks.  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Inkmahm, loved the story, thank you!


----------



## DiznyDi

There always seem to be so many things to pray for in the world, and the Groupies seem to have more than their fair share as of late. But we thought it important to share why DDad and I may be missing from the daily discussions here on the thread.  Once again, I need to call on all of our prayer warriors.  Our daughter, whom some of you have met, will be having surgery very early tomorrow morning at the Cleveland Clinic to re-sect about 1/2 of her right lung - it's very sick. She'll be in Cleveland 5-8 days and will then be transported to Akron Children's Hospital, Adult Chronic Care where she will spend 2-3 weeks in intense IV anti-biotic therapy as well as physical therapy.  After which time she and her husband will be moving back in with DDad and myself while she continues to recover and recuperate. She'll be spending her 30th birthday in the hospital, but we'll celebrate once she returns 'home'. And so, my friends, for those so inclined to interrupt heaven on our behalf, I thank you.


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi. . . thoughts for your family and I pray all goes well.

Inkmahm. . . a very uplifting story

Stopher1. . . hope the party continues to go as planned and hang in there with your FIL.  I know how these setbacks can be.  Our oncologist is always doing research to make sure he is giving my Mom the best chance he can.  Just that short break from chemo that we took the spot on the liver came back and there was a new spot on her lung which was very disturbing to me.  But as I said cancer does not slow down just because you have to get stronger or take a short break.


Now another bit of bad news on our homefront.  We had another small snowstorm today, but the worst part of this week was that my cousin died Monday morning.  As I said before it has been hard for my Mom especially because she could not be with my Aunt.  We will be having the service this weekend.  

My prayers and best wishes to all other groupies that I did not mention above and my thanks for the prayers last week when my cousin was still in the hospital.  As said by one of the groupies, God will not give us more than we can bear, but sometimes we wonder!!


----------



## blossomz

Thought and prayers for youzDi and your family


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> There always seem to be so many things to pray for in the world, and the Groupies seem to have more than their fair share as of late. But we thought it important to share why DDad and I may be missing from the daily discussions here on the thread.  Once again, I need to call on all of our prayer warriors...



Happily Di.  I am so sorry to read this for all of you, and will definitely be praying.  I saw something earlier today on DDad's FB wall, and prayed right then for whatever it was.  Thanks for expanding on it here.   




twokats said:


> Stopher1. . . hope the party continues to go as planned and hang in there with your FIL.  I know how these setbacks can be.  Our oncologist is always doing research to make sure he is giving my Mom the best chance he can.  Just that short break from chemo that we took the spot on the liver came back and there was a new spot on her lung which was very disturbing to me.  But as I said cancer does not slow down just because you have to get stronger or take a short break.



Thanks so much.  And yeah, I'm definitely hoping the party come off well - to at least give my DW a mental break for a short while.  



twokats said:


> Now another bit of bad news on our homefront.  We had another small snowstorm today, but the worst part of this week was that my cousin died Monday morning.  As I said before it has been hard for my Mom especially because she could not be with my Aunt.  We will be having the service this weekend.



Oh I am sorry for your whole family.  



twokats said:


> As said by one of the groupies, God will not give us more than we can bear, *but sometimes we wonder*!!



We definitely all have days like that.  Hang in there Kathy - your Groupies are here for you (seems like any one of us could say that these days - about any one of us).


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Di & Dad - Prayers for your daughter

Muushka - Prayers for your sister, Lexie

twokats - So sorry about your cousin & prayers for your family


----------



## franandaj

I am deeply saddened to hear about all the groupies who are experiencing family medical issues.  

My prayers go out to you all and I hope that all situations resolve themselves in the best manner possible.  I know decisions and everything else are difficult in times like these and just hope that everyone gets through the difficult times as best as they can.


----------



## jimmytammy

Di and Dad, we will lift you folks up in prayer for today and the coming days as you administer to your daughters needs.  We pray for successful surgery, that the medical staff is gifted with the presence of God, that through His hands your daughter will be restored to good health, that her recovery go well, and through it all, He is glorified.

twokats  Prayers going up for you folks and your entire family

Ink  thanks for that uplifting story


----------



## eliza61

*Inkman, stopher, Muush, twokats, Di & Dad*

Winging my prayers up and doing my vuulcan mind meld on the laptop sending waves of love your way!!

Remember,  love knows no limit to its endurance, no end to its trust, no fading of its hope; it can outlast anything. Love still stands when all else has fallen and no matter what we experience love and faith will remain.

No matter how long you guys are away, we'll be here with a rocking chair.  

Stay well


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi & Dad - will definitely be praying for your DD.   

Twokats - I'm so sorry to hear of the passing of your cousin.  Good thoughts & prayers going out to you & your family.


----------



## WebmasterCricket

Odd question for you...

If you are in the pool, can you see the waterslide line?  I never really paid attention to the main pool before.  I know at some pools you can see some/most of the line but at others you can't see any of it.  I figured if anyone would know it would be a groupie


----------



## bgraham34

WebmasterCricket said:


> Odd question for you...
> 
> If you are in the pool, can you see the waterslide line?  I never really paid attention to the main pool before.  I know at some pools you can see some/most of the line but at others you can't see any of it.  I figured if anyone would know it would be a groupie



You can see some of the line maybe not the whole thing. You can tell when there are people at the top waiting to go down. But I do think you can see more when you are in the shallow end.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> There always seem to be so many things to pray for in the world, and the Groupies seem to have more than their fair share as of late. But we thought it important to share why DDad and I may be missing from the daily discussions here on the thread.  Once again, I need to call on all of our prayer warriors.  Our daughter, whom some of you have met, will be having surgery very early tomorrow morning at the Cleveland Clinic to re-sect about 1/2 of her right lung - it's very sick. She'll be in Cleveland 5-8 days and will then be transported to Akron Children's Hospital, Adult Chronic Care where she will spend 2-3 weeks in intense IV anti-biotic therapy as well as physical therapy.  After which time she and her husband will be moving back in with DDad and myself while she continues to recover and recuperate. She'll be spending her 30th birthday in the hospital, but we'll celebrate once she returns 'home'. And so, my friends, for those so inclined to interrupt heaven on our behalf, I thank you.



Oh Di and Dad, prayers for your daughter's surgery today.  And for the long road ahead.  I will happily interrupt heaven on your behalf.



twokats said:


> DiznyDi. . . thoughts for your family and I pray all goes well.
> 
> Inkmahm. . . a very uplifting story
> 
> Stopher1. . . hope the party continues to go as planned and hang in there with your FIL.  I know how these setbacks can be.  Our oncologist is always doing research to make sure he is giving my Mom the best chance he can.  Just that short break from chemo that we took the spot on the liver came back and there was a new spot on her lung which was very disturbing to me.  But as I said cancer does not slow down just because you have to get stronger or take a short break.
> 
> 
> Now another bit of bad news on our homefront.  We had another small snowstorm today, but the worst part of this week was that my cousin died Monday morning.  As I said before it has been hard for my Mom especially because she could not be with my Aunt.  We will be having the service this weekend.
> 
> My prayers and best wishes to all other groupies that I did not mention above and my thanks for the prayers last week when my cousin was still in the hospital.  As said by one of the groupies, God will not give us more than we can bear, but sometimes we wonder!!



I am so sorry to hear about your cousin.  You and your family are in our prayers. So sad.......


----------



## Granny

I agree that the pool line is not readily visible...hidden behind some rocks.   As bgraham mentioned, you can see someone at the top waiting to go down but that's pretty much it.

It's really not much of a slide, but the kids seem to enjoy it still!


----------



## Granny

So many health struggles for our Groupie family.  Dad & Di...you know that prayers are already going up for your daughter.

And twokats, more prayers heading your way as well.

Eliza...nice Star Trek reference and beautiful words about the power of love.


----------



## lisah0711

Prayers,  and  for all our Groupies who need them!


----------



## WebmasterCricket

Granny said:


> ...As bgraham mentioned, you can see someone at the top waiting to go down but that's pretty much it...



Should be just enough so when we have a little one ready to go our "catcher" at the bottom can be ready.  Thanks!


----------



## MeTink

Thanks for the beautiful pictures. I've never stayed here but think I will add this to my list of must-do's.


----------



## Granny

WebmasterCricket said:


> Should be just enough so when we have a little one ready to go our "catcher" at the bottom can be ready.  Thanks!



Yes, that should work.  If a busy day, you may have some company as a group of "catchers" will be assembling there!  

Here's a picture of the start area of the slide...hard to see someone if they are very small:






And here's what it looks like on the exit side (you can see the heads of some kids in line if you look closely):






You do have to keep a sharp eye out as they shoot out pretty fast!


----------



## WebmasterCricket

Wow that is a short slide!  More like a sli.

Kid catchers are all kindrid spirits.  We would all rather be drinking but my straw isn't long enough to reach from the bar.


----------



## Granny

Yes, it's the shortest slide I've seen at a Disney pool.  We used to have OKW beat since they didn't have a slide, but then they went and built a nice one!


----------



## jimmytammy

Webmaster Cricket

Welcome to our band of groupies!!


----------



## twokats

A little extra pixie dust my way Saturday morning please!!  I agreed to speak at my cousins funeral.  Just a side note. . . I am not much of a public speaker, but my aunt asked me and my other cousins are unable to speak, so I felt as the oldest of the cousins I would give it a try.  (What have I gotten myself into?)


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Originally Posted by DiznyDi
> There always seem to be so many things to pray for in the world, and the Groupies seem to have more than their fair share as of late. But we thought it important to share why DDad and I may be missing from the daily discussions here on the thread. Once again, I need to call on all of our prayer warriors. Our daughter, whom some of you have met, will be having surgery very early tomorrow morning at the Cleveland Clinic to re-sect about 1/2 of her right lung - it's very sick. She'll be in Cleveland 5-8 days and will then be transported to Akron Children's Hospital, Adult Chronic Care where she will spend 2-3 weeks in intense IV anti-biotic therapy as well as physical therapy. After which time she and her husband will be moving back in with DDad and myself while she continues to recover and recuperate. She'll be spending her 30th birthday in the hospital, but we'll celebrate once she returns 'home'. And so, my friends, for those so inclined to interrupt heaven on our behalf, I thank you.


DiznyDi...you got it.....prayers....positive thoughts and wishes......and a big hug !

Inkmahm....nice uplifting story.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> A little extra pixie dust my way Saturday morning please!!  I agreed to speak at my cousins funeral.  Just a side note. . . I am not much of a public speaker, but my aunt asked me and my other cousins are unable to speak, so I felt as the oldest of the cousins I would give it a try.  (What have I gotten myself into?)



Twokats....you got it. So sorry for your loss. By speaking from your heart, I am sure you will honor the memory of your cousin on Saturday.


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> *Inkman, stopher, Muush, twokats, Di & Dad*
> 
> Winging my prayers up and doing my vuulcan mind meld on the laptop sending waves of love your way!!
> 
> Remember,  love knows no limit to its endurance, no end to its trust, no fading of its hope; it can outlast anything. Love still stands when all else has fallen and no matter what we experience love and faith will remain.
> 
> No matter how long you guys are away, we'll be here with a rocking chair.
> 
> Stay well



So beautifully stated eliza


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> A little extra pixie dust my way Saturday morning please!!  I agreed to speak at my cousins funeral.  Just a side note. . . I am not much of a public speaker, but my aunt asked me and my other cousins are unable to speak, so I felt as the oldest of the cousins I would give it a try.  (What have I gotten myself into?)



Pixie(and a few sprinkles of Moose Dust)Dust blowing your way  You will do fine.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> A little extra pixie dust my way Saturday morning please!!  I agreed to speak at my cousins funeral.  Just a side note. . . I am not much of a public speaker, but my aunt asked me and my other cousins are unable to speak, so I felt as the oldest of the cousins I would give it a try.  (What have I gotten myself into?)



It is an awesome task.  Prayers and dust that calm will prevail and the right words will flow.  
I hope that the service fulfills what the family needs to help in the healing process.


----------



## franandaj

So to everyone out there DiznyDi & Dad, twokats, teapot, stopher1, Muushka and anyone else with a need for prayers, I am definitely pulling for you!

However, I had to share this news of good fortune on my behalf.  Today I passed ROFR on my VWL contract!    All that means is I need to fork over some cash and I will be an official VWL Owner!    Not that I don't want to stay at SSR, but I'm looking forward to transferring part of my Oct trip over to VWL (and when my BCV contract comes through transferring to there as well).  If all goes as planned, by the end of 2011 we'll have stayed at all the DVC resorts at WDW and then we'll know which ones we like best.  We've stayed at the hotels at VWL and BCV and loved them both for different reasons which is why we are purchasing points at each resort.

Also, earlier this week we booked a spontaneous trip to BLT for the Destination-D event.  We really didn't have much of a desire to stay at this resort, but because the event is in the Contemporary and we went to the DLR Destination-D we know how important it is to be close to the event.  Had we not been able to get a room at BLT we would never have decided to go. 

I can't believe that all of sudden we are going to WDW 3 months from now!   I'm really excited that we booked a trip so close and now I have two WDW trips in my siggie!


----------



## jimmytammy

franandaj said:


> So to everyone out there DiznyDi & Dad, twokats, teapot, stopher1, Muushka and anyone else with a need for prayers, I am definitely pulling for you!
> 
> However, I had to share this news of good fortune on my behalf.  Today I passed ROFR on my VWL contract!    All that means is I need to fork over some cash and I will be an official VWL Owner!    Not that I don't want to stay at SSR, but I'm looking forward to transferring part of my Oct trip over to VWL (and when my BCV contract comes through transferring to there as well).  If all goes as planned, by the end of 2011 we'll have stayed at all the DVC resorts at WDW and then we'll know which ones we like best.  We've stayed at the hotels at VWL and BCV and loved them both for different reasons which is why we are purchasing points at each resort.
> 
> Also, earlier this week we booked a spontaneous trip to BLT for the Destination-D event.  We really didn't have much of a desire to stay at this resort, but because the event is in the Contemporary and we went to the DLR Destination-D we know how important it is to be close to the event.  Had we not been able to get a room at BLT we would never have decided to go.
> 
> I can't believe that all of sudden we are going to WDW 3 months from now!   I'm really excited that we booked a trip so close and now I have two WDW trips in my siggie!


Congrats!!!


----------



## horselover

franandaj said:


> However, I had to share this news of good fortune on my behalf.  Today I passed ROFR on my VWL contract!    All that means is I need to fork over some cash and I will be an official VWL Owner!    Not that I don't want to stay at SSR, but I'm looking forward to transferring part of my Oct trip over to VWL (and when my BCV contract comes through transferring to there as well).  If all goes as planned, by the end of 2011 we'll have stayed at all the DVC resorts at WDW and then we'll know which ones we like best.  We've stayed at the hotels at VWL and BCV and loved them both for different reasons which is why we are purchasing points at each resort.
> 
> Also, earlier this week we booked a spontaneous trip to BLT for the Destination-D event.  We really didn't have much of a desire to stay at this resort, but because the event is in the Contemporary and we went to the DLR Destination-D we know how important it is to be close to the event.  Had we not been able to get a room at BLT we would never have decided to go.
> 
> I can't believe that all of sudden we are going to WDW 3 months from now!   I'm really excited that we booked a trip so close and now I have two WDW trips in my siggie!



Wonderful news!  Congratulations!          I'm nearing my goal of staying at all the onsite DVC resorts too.  The only one left is BLT.  I don't have a great desire to stay there either, but I will once just to try it out.  I do like the location, but the resort itself just doesn't do it for me. Maybe in Oct. we'll try it for 1 night before our cruise.  Enjoy your news points!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> So to everyone out there DiznyDi & Dad, twokats, teapot, stopher1, Muushka and anyone else with a need for prayers, I am definitely pulling for you!
> 
> However, I had to share this news of good fortune on my behalf.  Today I passed ROFR on my VWL contract!    All that means is I need to fork over some cash and I will be an official VWL Owner!    Not that I don't want to stay at SSR, but I'm looking forward to transferring part of my Oct trip over to VWL (and when my BCV contract comes through transferring to there as well).  If all goes as planned, by the end of 2011 we'll have stayed at all the DVC resorts at WDW and then we'll know which ones we like best.  We've stayed at the hotels at VWL and BCV and loved them both for different reasons which is why we are purchasing points at each resort.
> 
> Also, earlier this week we booked a spontaneous trip to BLT for the Destination-D event.  We really didn't have much of a desire to stay at this resort, but because the event is in the Contemporary and we went to the DLR Destination-D we know how important it is to be close to the event.  Had we not been able to get a room at BLT we would never have decided to go.
> 
> I can't believe that all of sudden we are going to WDW 3 months from now!   I'm really excited that we booked a trip so close and now I have two WDW trips in my siggie!



That's so awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome home Franandaj!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Today I passed ROFR on my VWL contract!  All that means is I need to fork over some cash and I will be an official VWL Owner!



Welcome Home and congrats franandaj on making an awesome resort your HOME ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






I realize many of you don't care for BLT....but this is one of the big reasons we purchased here....I took this photo while sitting out on our balcony and watching the sun set over the MK. VWL still is my fav, but BLT has it's positives too.


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Welcome Home and congrats franandaj on making an awesome resort your HOME !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize many of you don't care for BLT....but this is one of the big reasons we purchased here....I took this photo while sitting out on our balcony and watching the sun set over the MK. VWL still is my fav, but BLT has it's positives too.



Great shot!!


----------



## Muushka

That is a great shot Maria.  We loved the CR the one time we stayed there and hope to be able to get in there one of these days!  While the motif is not exactly my favorite, I think that the other things that BLT has to offer more than makes up for it.  

You know how much I hate that couch at VWL and I am able to overlook it for all the other goodies!

Congratulations to our newest VWL owner!


----------



## Muushka

*And tomorrow.......


wait for it......


wait for it...........


Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!!!!

And a very happy Valentines Day to all!!!​*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Jimmytammy and Muushka ! Sitting on the balcony with a view like that is one of the huge reasons we purchased BLT. It's funny, people said when it was first selling how high the MK view points are ---and felt most people would book the standard/lake view to save points. But I'll tell you, every time I book, MK views seem to be the first ones that are booked. I called 2 weeks ago for our October trip and could not a MK view----had to go with lake view. So I think that view makes people want to cough up those extra points. I agree Muushka.....Contemp/BLT is not my motif either (VWL is !!!!), but the views/ability to walk to MK/additional years/extra bathroom with one/two bedroom pushed hubby to buy BLT instead of VWL. You might recall when we purchased in 2009 we were torn. 

Oh.....and I could see our WL/VWL from my BLT balcony last year !!!! Here's that shot :


----------



## blossomz

DITTO:
Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!!!!

And a very happy Valentines Day to all!!!


Maria...that is exactly why I purchased at BLT !


----------



## horselover

Beautiful picture Maria!           That shot would be what would get me to stay at BLT.


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks Muushka and Blossomz for the birthday wishes!  

Happy Valentine's Day to all my groupie pals!  

Jill



Muushka said:


> *And tomorrow.......
> 
> 
> wait for it......
> 
> 
> wait for it...........
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!!!!
> 
> And a very happy Valentines Day to all!!!​*


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks Muushka and Blossomz for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to all my groupie pals!
> 
> Jill



The birthday girl is here!!!  Where shall we have lunch tomorrow?  My treat!

Have a happy one!


----------



## Muushka

Update on my sister is that she is improving!  They are moving her to a hospital based rehab center probably on Tuesday.  I go up on Thursday.  Her speech has improved as well as her thought processes and motor skills.  They still will not rule out CA (although the biopsy was negative....) but things are considerably better than they were even 1 week ago.

Thank you all for your support and kind prayers.  Lots of Groupie support is a wonderful thing.


----------



## cheer4bison

Muushka said:


> The birthday girl is here!!!  Where shall we have lunch tomorrow?  My treat!
> 
> Have a happy one!



Oh, could we have lunch at Roaring Fork and then take the boat over to Adventureland in the Magic Kingdom for a Dole Whip, please?  

Thanks, Muush!  So glad to hear that Lexie is showing signs of improvement!


----------



## stopher1

*Happy Birthday cheer4bison!! * Woo hoo!  I hope it's a great one.  

My eldest turns 15 tomorrow.  Now in about 6 months the real fun starts - he will be old enough then to acquire a Learner's Permit.    I'm not ready for that.  But he's applied for a summer job (at Scout camp), which will basically take him away for 9 of the 11 weeks of summer break - and tomorrow he is getting his most prized, and coveted gift of them all (at least for now) - his own cell phone.  As my DW put it so calmly earlier today... he's just taking the first steps out the door now.  And we know it.  Doing our best to keep building him up so that he's properly prepared to one day take flight and hopefully soar.  

T-6 now until my DW's surprise party.  I finally told my boys today, but am holding off until that morning to tell my 6 yo DD.  No use in throwing 7 weeks of planning and preparation out the window, now is there?   The boys both thought/think it's really cool, and can't wait to see her face when she enters the room.


----------



## franandaj

horselover said:


> Wonderful news!  Congratulations!          I'm nearing my goal of staying at all the onsite DVC resorts too.  The only one left is BLT.  I don't have a great desire to stay there either, but I will once just to try it out.  I do like the location, but the resort itself just doesn't do it for me. Maybe in Oct. we'll try it for 1 night before our cruise.  Enjoy your news points!





stopher1 said:


> That's so awesome!  Congrats!





blossomz said:


> Welcome home Franandaj!





jimmytammy said:


> Congrats!!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> Welcome Home and congrats franandaj on making an awesome resort your HOME !



Thanks everyone!  I enjoyed my stay at the lodge so much back 14 years ago, I know we'll love being owners here!  I can't wait to switch over our reservation this October!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Valentine's Day Groupies !*


----------



## tea pot

*Cheer4bison*
*Happy Birthday *
Hope you have a Magical Day! 

*franandaj * *Welcome Home!
*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Cheer4bison.....HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS TO YOU !!!!!





Your lunch plans with Muushka sound awesome !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Valentine's too all ! Have a moosey day !


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Oh, could we have lunch at Roaring Fork and then take the boat over to Adventureland in the Magic Kingdom for a Dole Whip, please?
> 
> Thanks, Muush!  So glad to hear that Lexie is showing signs of improvement!



That sounds like great birthday plans.  Meet you at 12:30 at RF.
Maria, everyone is invited!  And remember, it's on Muush!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Your lunch plans with Muushka sound awesome !



See you there Maria and thank you for the Valentines


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEER4BISON!!









Muushka said:


> That sounds like great birthday plans.  Meet you at 12:30 at RF.
> Maria, everyone is invited!  And remember, it's on Muush!



Count me in!

Happy Valentine's Day to all my groupie friends!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> That sounds like great birthday plans.  Meet you at 12:30 at RF.
> Maria, everyone is invited!  And remember, it's on Muush!



Oooh - count me in!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Valentines Day to our lady Groupies!* 


And *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILL!!! *






Muush...great news about Lexie.  We'll continue to pray for her and your family.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Birthday, cheer4bison!





Congrats & welcome home franandaj! 

So happy for your good news on your sister, Muushka.  Hope you have a good visit with her. 





Happy Valentines, Groupies!


----------



## franandaj

Happy Valentines Groupies!

I will think happy thoughts for everyone as we spend our evening where we have for the past decade or more....at the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## horselover

franandaj said:


> Happy Valentines Groupies!
> 
> I will think happy thoughts for everyone as we spend our evening where we have for the past decade or more....at the Happiest Place on Earth!



Nice!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Jill!!!!

Happy Valentines Day to you all!!!!

Barb, keep the good news coming as we continue praying


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Valentines Day to you all!!!!



Why that's just so nice of you Jimmy.  Back at ya.


----------



## Muushka

Here was a nice Valentines Day reminder for all of us

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GroDErHIM_0


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Here was a nice Valentines Day reminder for all of us
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GroDErHIM_0



Thanks Muush.  Made me cry (in a good way!) just as it's done every time I've seen it.  And I've seen it alot!            Love this movie!


----------



## Muushka

And it streams on Netflix!


----------



## horselover

At the bottom of page 1!  Say it isn't so!     

WD - how many more days?    

38 days for me!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover said:


> WD - how many more days?
> 
> 38 days for me!!!



First of all, hugs go out to all of the groupies who experiencing life threatening situations with a family member or loved one.

Now to answer your question, horselover, we have 35 days until our OKW jaunt.  We're eating the first night at Via Napoli, so maybe this counts as an official trip, even though we're going to a conference in Orlando.

But... drumroll... the big trip to Disneyland / Grand Californian and then the great Southwest starts in 80 days!    
We have a 3.5 hour jeep tour booked for Monument Valley and an all-day tour of Canyon De Chelly booked.  It should be fun.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Now to answer your question, horselover, we have 35 days until our OKW jaunt.  *We're eating the first night at Via Napoli,* so maybe this counts as an official trip, even though we're going to a conference in Orlando.
> 
> But... drumroll... t*he big trip to Disneyland / Grand Californian and then the great Southwest starts in 80 days! *
> We have a 3.5 hour jeep tour booked for Monument Valley and an all-day tour of Canyon De Chelly booked.  It should be fun.



Yum.  I love Via Napoli.   

Your Southwest tour sounds so amazing.  I can't wait to see all the pictures.  We'd like to do something similar next summer.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> First of all, hugs go out to all of the groupies who experiencing life threatening situations with a family member or loved one.
> 
> Now to answer your question, horselover, we have 35 days until our OKW jaunt.  We're eating the first night at Via Napoli, so maybe this counts as an official trip, even though we're going to a conference in Orlando.
> 
> But... drumroll... the big trip to Disneyland / Grand Californian and then the great Southwest starts in 80 days!
> We have a 3.5 hour jeep tour booked for Monument Valley and an all-day tour of Canyon De Chelly booked.  It should be fun.



This looks like fun!  Those are places we've not been to, not yet.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for the hugs WD .  And your vacation schedule looks awesome.

Well, my sister is all settled in her rehab hospital.  My good friend who I stay with when I go up there works at the hospital that it is affiliated with, so we can keep close tabs on her!  I fly up tomorrow.  Kind of scared and anxious at the same time.

Hugs for all of our Groupie Moms with daughters going through medical things.  You are in our prayers.

And on the lighter side of things, let me say, I found my lighting.  My cabinets are up in that separate area from the kitchen with it's new flush mount light, very lodgey.  The pendants will be hung after the granite goes in next week.  And I must say, we have the Wilderness Lodge right here in our house!  I need cricket noises and flickering lamps!  I will post pictures when it is done, but so far so good!

I will be spotty around here for the next week or so.  Hugs, Muush


----------



## blossomz

We Will be with you in spirit!  And waiting to hear how it goes...oh and of course your photos!  

My trip is get g closer!  Looking forward to a couple of days at the Lodge after the cruise!!


----------



## wildernessDad

We're getting an SUV in Las Vegas and then doing the following in this order.

Zion National Park / Bryce Canyon
Grand Canyon North Rim
Monument Valley
Canyon De Chelly
Grand Canyon South Rim

Then it's back to Las Vegas, drop off the SUV and take a big bird home.


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Belated Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!  And a Belated Happy Valentine's Day to all, too!

We survived the long weekend road trip to Minneapolis for my niece's birthday with the puppy and two cats in the car.  Cinderella travels very well.  I wish her older cat sister was as quiet in the car.

While we were gone, my brother's family got a beagle puppy!  Daisy Mae (but I think of her as Daisy Duck) is 3 weeks younger than Cinderella but about the same size.  We spent last night watching the two of them chase and play.  We're having SO much fun with these dogs... they are just so darn cute!   The dogs are eating into my DIS time...


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> Thanks everyone!  I enjoyed my stay at the lodge so much back 14 years ago, I know we'll love being owners here!  I can't wait to switch over our reservation this October!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb be safe

WD sounds like a great trip planned.

We are eating at Via Napoli 1st time in a few weeks...always exciting trying a new place, especially in WDW!!

Next trip for us...31 days


----------



## Inkmahm

Any extra pixie dust out there today?  I'm about to leave for the ortho doc to start my round of 3 shots in my knees to see if he can help with the arthritis. My goal is to be able to walk at WDW and not have to use a scooter in March.  I'm NOT looking forward to the needles though.  Maybe some extra pixie dust will help me think about our lodge instead of the needles while I'm being stuck!


----------



## Granny

*Barb*...have a safe trip.  Nice job on the NC Wilderness Lodge! 

*Inkmahm*...Pixie dust, Moose dust and prayers for your condition and treatment.  Good luck! 



> Maybe some extra pixie dust will help me think about our lodge instead of the needles while I'm being stuck!



Just keep this picture in your head...


----------



## bgraham34

Hey all, where is the best place to put the pack and play in the studio when using the pull out bed.


thanks.


----------



## jimmytammy

bgraham34 said:


> Hey all, where is the best place to put the pack and play in the studio when using the pull out bed.
> 
> 
> thanks.



You should have enough room just in front of the pullout.  Our times at a studio, DS would sleep on a queen size blowup mattress, so I would imagine the pack and play would be no bigger than that.  In fact, the new pullouts dont seem to extend as far out as the old ones did.


----------



## jimmytammy

Ink

I know you are probably done with your Doc visit by now, but sending you Moose Dust all the same in hopes that all went well and that you will be moving freely at WDW soon!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Inkmahm said:


> Any extra pixie dust out there today?  I'm about to leave for the ortho doc to start my round of 3 shots in my knees to see if he can help with the arthritis. My goal is to be able to walk at WDW and not have to use a scooter in March.  I'm NOT looking forward to the needles though.  Maybe some extra pixie dust will help me think about our lodge instead of the needles while I'm being stuck!



Hope that procedure went well and that it does lessen your pain so you can walk freely on your trip!


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks for the Moose Dust!  The visit to the ortho doc went very well.  I got the stuff to lubricate the knees and cortisone in each knee. Then I visited the acupunturist this afternoon for a session that I won at the auction for our pubilc tv station.  Of course, I need at least 3 visits and have to pay for 2 of the three, but I figured I'd try it.  I had lazer treatment, accupunture, electric stimulus (or something like that) and some heat lamps all at the "free" visit today.  Interesting.    

Right now my knees actually feel pretty good.  I guess I'll see what they feel like tomorrow!  There is hope though that I may yet get back to being able to walk the parks.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies
We've had quite an eventful week and are certainly happy to have it behind us.  Our daughters surgery went very well.  She made the switch from Cleveland to  Akron on Monday and will be in Akron until she's discharged.

I've tried to get caught up on the happenings of the thread:
Happy belated Valentine's Day to all!
Happy belated birthday cheer4bison! 
Condolences Kathy on your loss.  It is during times like these that the Lord gives us the strength to go on.  I know you were able to find the right words to say at the memorial service. 

Thinking about you Muush as you make your way to RI. Sounds like Lexie may be showing some improvement. Enjoy the time with your sister.  By the way, your new kitchen sounds fabulous!

Karen, you should have had your shots by now.  I've been getting these for the past 8 years and have found them to be very beneficial.  Where I could once go a full year between injections, I'm now at every 6 months,  regular as clockwork.  Moose dust that you get some relief.

I'm getting excited for you blossom, Julie and JT as your trips approach.  Be sure to let us know all about it!

WildernessDad, sounds like you have a pretty spectacular trip planned, too.

I've thoroughly enjoyed all of the posted graphics. Thanks!


----------



## bgraham34

jimmytammy said:


> You should have enough room just in front of the pullout.  Our times at a studio, DS would sleep on a queen size blowup mattress, so I would imagine the pack and play would be no bigger than that.  In fact, the new pullouts dont seem to extend as far out as the old ones did.



Thanks.


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies  

Just popping in and trying to catch up  boy I think I missed a lot....

First Prayers and Warm thoughts to all Groupies going through difficult times.
I'm grateful for all of the amazing support you have given me and my family.

My daughter is still doing well, she does has a small amount of residual damage but I Thank God that's all. She starts some heavy preventive meds soon so I'm praying for no major side effects and that she is able to tolerate them.  I'm also so grateful that these meds are even available they would not of been an option less than 10 years ago.  A big thank you to anyone who has ever donated or walked for MS  





Muushka said:


> Here was a nice Valentines Day reminder for all of us
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GroDErHIM_0



OK *Muush.... *Go On..... Make Me Cry  



wildernessDad said:


> We're getting an SUV in Las Vegas and then doing the following in this order.
> 
> Zion National Park / Bryce Canyon
> Grand Canyon North Rim
> Monument Valley
> Canyon De Chelly
> Grand Canyon South Rim
> 
> Then it's back to Las Vegas, drop off the SUV and take a big bird home.



*WD* I just tweaked My Bucked List... (To see as many of the National Parks as I can before I kick that Bucked)  looks like a great plan All the best and we are so looking forward to a TR with Pics



Inkmahm said:


> We survived the long weekend road trip to Minneapolis for my niece's birthday with the puppy and two cats in the car.  Cinderella travels very well.  I wish her older cat sister was as quiet in the car.
> While we were gone, my brother's family got a beagle puppy!



Don't you just love our pets!
They sure do give us a lot of love and laughs... Enjoy  




Inkmahm said:


> Any extra pixie dust out there today?  I'm about to leave for the ortho doc to start my round of 3 shots in my knees to see if he can help with the arthritis.



Hoping all went well and that you be in great shape for your March trip to our Happy Place 



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> We've had quite an eventful week and are certainly happy to have it behind us.  Our daughters surgery went very well.  She made the switch from Cleveland to  Akron on Monday and will be in Akron until she's discharged.
> 
> I've thoroughly enjoyed all of the posted graphics. Thanks!



Oh Di
 My heart goes out to you, Dad and your daughter...
Lifting you all up in Prayers...

and Maria
Ditto on the Graphics


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi All!

So sorry to have been lost out in life, without actively touching base here in the Moose thread for a week or so.  DiznyDi & I have been able to monitor what has been happening here from time to time, but not always able to jump in to wish all good wishes or hugs when needed.

We have been spending time traveling back and forth; first to Cleveland Clinic where our DD had the superior lobe of her right lung removed by the lung transplant team.  It was very sick. The lobe was removed out though the rib cage under her right arm without the need to break any ribs (a great gift!).  All turned out better than expected and she is recovering well.  

She was transferred to Childrens Hospital Medical Center in Akron, Ohio (Adult Chronic Care Facility) where she will spend some time recuperating and getting her body to settle back down from the trauma of the surgery.  It is not unusual for those with CF to experience a major exasperation after such surgery, so she needs the close care of the CF team right now to get her on her way.  DD will be spending a little time back home once released so Mom can aid her in her rehabilitation activities (somehow I think I will be told that shopping is on the rehab list).

Thanks to all for thoughts and prayers.  Hugs to all that are being pressed by life; cheers to those who are lifting their glass!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So sorry to have been lost out in life, without actively touching base here in the Moose thread for a week or so.  DiznyDi & I have been able to monitor what has been happening here from time to time, but not always able to jump in to wish all good wishes or hugs when needed.
> 
> We have been spending time traveling back and forth; first to Cleveland Clinic where our DD had the superior lobe of her right lung removed by the lung transplant team.  It was very sick. The lobe was removed out though the rib cage under her right arm without the need to break any ribs (a great gift!).  All turned out better than expected and she is recovering well.
> 
> She was transferred to Childrens Hospital Medical Center in Akron, Ohio (Adult Chronic Care Facility) where she will spend some time recuperating and getting her body to settle back down from the trauma of the surgery.  It is not unusual for those with CF to experience a major exasperation after such surgery, so she needs the close care of the CF team right now to get her on her way.  DD will be spending a little time back home once released so Mom can aid her in her rehabilitation activities (*somehow I think I will be told that shopping is on the rehab list)*.Thanks to all for thoughts and prayers.  Hugs to all that are being pressed by life; cheers to those who are lifting their glass!




Keeping her on the prayer list and keep us updated.

P.S. LOL when you meet the old guy, get him to tell you the major retail therapy I went through after 9/11.   I'm still get Christmas cards from some of the staff at Bloomingdales.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Karen, you should have had your shots by now.  I've been getting these for the past 8 years and have found them to be very beneficial.  Where I could once go a full year between injections, I'm now at every 6 months,  regular as clockwork.  Moose dust that you get some relief.



That is great to hear!  So many people have told me they had them and the shots didn't seem to do much good.  I like hearing about someone who has had success!

I don't know if it was the first shot or the coritsone included or the accupuncture from yesterday afternoon's visit, but my knees are SO much better today.  I can get up and walk without being so stiff that I have to stand first and then shuffle for a bit to get started!  I haven't walked this well since before the bad arthritis flareup I had in WDW last October.  I really am hopeful that these shots will work well enough that I can walk the parks again in March and not need a scooter.  Or at least maybe only need one for Epcot.  

I'd be happy to get the shots every 6 months to a year if that's what it takes for me to walk.  The shots weren't really painful at all.  A little pinch but nothing I'd say that really hurt.  Only problem I have now is that my COBRA runs out at the end of April so until I find a new job after that, any treatments would be out of my own pocket.  I don't know what this stuff costs, only that it is "expensive" per the doc.


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So sorry to have been lost out in life, without actively touching base here in the Moose thread for a week or so.  DiznyDi & I have been able to monitor what has been happening here from time to time, but not always able to jump in to wish all good wishes or hugs when needed.
> 
> We have been spending time traveling back and forth; first to Cleveland Clinic where our DD had the superior lobe of her right lung removed by the lung transplant team.  It was very sick. The lobe was removed out though the rib cage under her right arm without the need to break any ribs (a great gift!).  All turned out better than expected and she is recovering well.
> 
> She was transferred to Childrens Hospital Medical Center in Akron, Ohio (Adult Chronic Care Facility) where she will spend some time recuperating and getting her body to settle back down from the trauma of the surgery.  It is not unusual for those with CF to experience a major exasperation after such surgery, so she needs the close care of the CF team right now to get her on her way.  DD will be spending a little time back home once released so Mom can aid her in her rehabilitation activities (somehow I think I will be told that shopping is on the rehab list).
> 
> Thanks to all for thoughts and prayers.  Hugs to all that are being pressed by life; cheers to those who are lifting their glass!



Wow, you guys have been busy.  So glad to hear your daughter's surgery went well!  DH has nothing like CF but his right lung has collapsed twice in his life.  It has been roughed up to create scare tissue now to attach it to the chest wall. He is also at high risk for the same thing happening to his left lung.  Breathing was so difficult for him before the last surgery to reinflate the lung, I can't imagine what it would be like with CF and part of the lung removed.  Best of luck to your daughter for her rehab (and shopping!)


----------



## Muushka

Hello all.  It is great to see the Diz tag-team back, with good news about their daughter.  Along with Joy, the Groupie Daughters are getting better!

I arrived in RI yesterday and have spent the past 2 days there at the rehab facility with Lexie.  She has greatly improved, but there is still quite a bit going on.  Still unsure of her diagnosis, still on antibiotics (will be for 6 weeks, IV), still quite a bit of damage done.  But in all of that, just these 2 days here I can see some improvement!  Yesterday she needed help getting dresses, today she did % of it herself.  Her speech has been impaired along with general motor skills, but they believe that she will be able to eventually take care of herself, but need someone around in case she needs help.  Not sure what that is going to look like long term, but she will be in this rehab facility for another 2 or so weeks.  Then they plan on a nursing facility until the antibiotics are finished.  

I am here at her house tonight helping to straighten things up a bit.

Thank you Groupies for your support for myself, Lexie and all who come here looking for their buds!  Hugs, Muush


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> Hello all.  It is great to see the Diz tag-team back, with good news about their daughter.  Along with Joy, the Groupie Daughters are getting better!
> 
> I arrived in RI yesterday and have spent the past 2 days there at the rehab facility with Lexie.  She has greatly improved, but there is still quite a bit going on.  Still unsure of her diagnosis, still on antibiotics (will be for 6 weeks, IV), still quite a bit of damage done.  But in all of that, just these 2 days here I can see some improvement!  Yesterday she needed help getting dresses, today she did % of it herself.  Her speech has been impaired along with general motor skills, but they believe that she will be able to eventually take care of herself, but need someone around in case she needs help.  Not sure what that is going to look like long term, but she will be in this rehab facility for another 2 or so weeks.  Then they plan on a nursing facility until the antibiotics are finished.
> 
> I am here at her house tonight helping to straighten things up a bit.
> 
> Thank you Groupies for your support for myself, Lexie and all who come here looking for their buds!  Hugs, Muush



Oh gosh, I wish you the best of luck.  I know about 24-7 caregivers they are expensive.  I hope that you get things going to the best of your ability.  I wish you the best of luck, depending on how your sister accepts things you could be in for the best or the worst of times.  Best wishes to you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*DiznyDi* and *Dizny Dad*.....hoping and praying for full recovery for your daughter and hoping she does not have an exacerbation of CF. Glad the surgery went well. 

*Muushka*....keeping Lexie in my prayers........

*Inkmahm*....all the best with the cortisone shots. Hope they help !

A good friend of mine is waiting on the ok for a kidney transplant.....so please add him in your prayers. If all testing goes well, it will happen on Tues. The whole process has taken a year or more to get to this point and I am praying it will be a success.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Here was a nice Valentines Day reminder for all of us
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GroDErHIM_0



so touching....<sniff>. That's such a great film.........


----------



## blossomz

Good morning groupies!  So glad to read better news for DizDi and Muush families.  Hoping and praying the good news continues.


I leave next Saturday!  Cannot wait!!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Hello all.  It is great to see the Diz tag-team back, with good news about their daughter.  Along with Joy, the Groupie Daughters are getting better!
> 
> I arrived in RI yesterday and have spent the past 2 days there at the rehab facility with Lexie.  She has greatly improved, but there is still quite a bit going on.  Still unsure of her diagnosis, still on antibiotics (will be for 6 weeks, IV), still quite a bit of damage done.  But in all of that, just these 2 days here I can see some improvement!  Yesterday she needed help getting dresses, today she did % of it herself.  Her speech has been impaired along with general motor skills, but they believe that she will be able to eventually take care of herself, but need someone around in case she needs help.  Not sure what that is going to look like long term, but she will be in this rehab facility for another 2 or so weeks.  Then they plan on a nursing facility until the antibiotics are finished.
> 
> I am here at her house tonight helping to straighten things up a bit.
> 
> Thank you Groupies for your support for myself, Lexie and all who come here looking for their buds!  Hugs, Muush



  Take care of yourself also Muush.  Give my love and wishes to Lexie.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

Earlier in the week with the mention of UP, it reminded me that my cousin met Ed Asner while working with a film company here locally about a year ago.  I hope this pic comes through.  Seth is the fellow on the right with a Red Bull in his hand.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph....10150100506632758.280789.52363207757&theater


----------



## Granny

Great photo Jimmy!  Ed Asner will always be Lou Grant to me.  What a good actor he is!


----------



## tea pot

*Di and Dad *so glad that the surgery went as well as it did, continued prayers for her recovery and some mother and daughter time/shopping rehab 

*Inkmahm* Great News you'll be all set for your visit "Home" 

*Muushka* What a great sister you are  Continued prayers for healing and strength. 

*Maria* I would be glad to remember your friend in my prayers.

*Blossomz* Happy Count down dance   
Maybe *WD* could find a few Dancing Gentlemen for you.

*Jimmy* Wow great picture 

Take Care and Stay Well Groupies 
 Spring is just around the corner


----------



## blossomz




----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Great photo Jimmy!  Ed Asner will always be Lou Grant to me.  What a good actor he is!



Me too

Its great to see actors/actresses like Asner and Betty White having resurgence in their careers.  It goes to show that quality is still in demand.

Disney having Asner and Paul Newman, Don Rickles and several others for voice overs is wonderful.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thought it might be fun to have some fun and learn a little about each other along the way.  Here is the thought...have a versus game where we name two restaurants, two attractions, two shows, etc., then the next poster says their favorite of the two.  Once answered, throw in 2 more versus if you so choose.

Here goes
Ohana vs. WCC


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh boy. I'll apologize first to all my Groupie friends that have WCC at the top of their 'must do' list. Ddad and I just did not have a good meal there, in fact it was awful. So I choose Ohana. 

Spectro Magic vs Fantasmic


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Oh boy. I'll apologize first to all my Groupie friends that have WCC at the top of their 'must do' list. Ddad and I just did not have a good meal there, in fact it was awful. So I choose Ohana.
> 
> Spectro Magic vs Fantasmic



It's been a long time since I've since Fantasmic because of the shortened schedule, but I think I have to give it to them anyway.  Very unique show.   And if we go back to JT's question I'd go with 'Ohanas.

BTMRR vs. Splash Mountain


----------



## wildernessDad

Did somebody call for dancers?


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> BTMRR vs. Splash Mountain



Gotta go with Splash Mountain.  

Muppetvision or Honey I Shrunk the Audience?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Gotta go with Splash Mountain.
> 
> Muppetvision or Honey I Shrunk the Audience?


Neither.  Mickey's Philharmagic, instead. . .but since this is a game, guess I'd go with Muppetvision.  

*Tower of Terror or Aerosmith's Rock n' Roller Coaster?*


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Neither.  Mickey's Philharmagic, instead. . .but since this is a game, guess I'd go with Muppetvision.
> 
> *Tower of Terror or Aerosmith's Rock n' Roller Coaster?*



RnR all the way with me  (Still too chicken to try ToT as I was caught in a malfunctioning elevator and dropped 7 floors many years back - not a feeling I want to replicate.)

My son disagrees though and says ToT is the way to go. Last summer's final ride:






Let's calm it down a bit... 
*Starring Rolls Cafe or Main Street Bakery?*


----------



## stopher1

Greetings and Happy Monday Groupies!  It's been a while since I've been really active on the boards - just checking in here and there occasionally as I have been devoting a lot of time to getting ready for my DW's Surprise Party that took place yesterday.  So forgive me for not commenting on posts, or really knowing what was going on with our various Groupies and their family members needing prayer, and the like.  I will get caught back up soon however.  

My wilderness themed surprise party was yesterday - and YES - my lovely bride was thoroughly surprised.  She was suspicious in the last days leading up to it, but a couple of friends, my kids, and I all went on the offensive throwing up a myriad of false clues and leads to completely mess with her mind and throw her off the scent....and it worked.  Thank goodness!!  

I will post some pictures here hopefully later today.  Since it's Presidents Day, and I have the day off, we're taking her to lunch.  BUT - for those of you who are friends with me on Facebook - you can take a peek at them sooner rather than later if you are so inclined, since I posted an album there this morning to share with our out-of-state family & friends who could not be there.  Here's a hint - be on the lookout for the Lodge to show up in at least three places throughout the pictures...

Have a great day all!


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> My wilderness themed surprise party was yesterday - and YES - *my lovely bride *was thoroughly surprised.  Have a great day all!



Aw Stopher.....  

* Jimmy* Great Game
Main St Bakery Hands down

How about 
Pirates of the Caribbean or The Haunted Mansion


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> Aw Stopher.....
> 
> * Jimmy* Great Game
> Main St Bakery Hands down
> 
> How about
> Pirates of the Caribbean or The Haunted Mansion



Haunted Mansion hands down.


----------



## franandaj

Teppan Edo or Tokyo Dining?


----------



## eliza61

Hey, I'm loving this one.  

Teppan Edo.  We've always had pretty good meals there.

Ok, this might be a little harder since not every one does water parks but if you do,
Blizzard Beach or typhoon lagoon?


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> RnR all the way with me  (Still too chicken to try ToT as I was caught in a malfunctioning elevator and dropped 7 floors many years back - not a feeling I want to replicate.)
> 
> My son disagrees though and says ToT is the way to go. Last summer's final ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's calm it down a bit...
> *Starring Rolls Cafe or Main Street Bakery?*



Where in the world (sorry for the pun) did you get that picture????  Love it!



eliza61 said:


> Hey, I'm loving this one.
> 
> Teppan Edo.  We've always had pretty good meals there.
> 
> Ok, this might be a little harder since not every one does water parks but if you do,
> Blizzard Beach or typhoon lagoon?



Typhoon Lagoon.

I am leaving Attleboro tomorrow to spend the night in Boston with my cousin.  I said my goodbyes to my sister today.  I flying out of Boston and will be home on Wed.  See Ya!


----------



## blossomz

Safe travels!


----------



## stopher1

Ok Groupies - so tomorrow is my DW's birthday, and yesterday I threw her a surprise party, as I've previously mentioned would happen.  I've been planning this party for her for the past 7 weeks or so, and wow - it was fun.  We had a fairly decent response rate, with 82 affirmative.  Unfortunately due to various illnesses running rampant around town, our actual number in attendance was around 66 or so - but that's perfectly okay - my lovely bride felt very loved.  

I hosted the party in one of the rooms at our church.  It's a very non-descript room most of the time - and is used for all kinds of different functions like this, as well as classes, seminars, cheerleading practice, puppet shows, concessions sales for basketball games, etc, etc... so it pretty much needs to be non-descript.  But I transformed it, as hopefully some of these pictures will attest.  

The Lodge found its way in to the party in a variety of forms, including the background music that was playing the entire time.  Thanks again for getting it to me, you wonderful Groupies (you know who you are    )

I pretty much raided my house, my office and a friend's house (I've mentioned her before - she lives in a charming little log house in the woods, near the river that runs through my town) - as well as the church itself, borrowing several of their Christmas and ficus trees to create my own little woods.  

I had 10 tables for our guests, and each one had a different and unique centerpiece - though each one was created using the same basic elements:  


a woodsy base fabric
a pair of pinecones
some enamelware dishes or cookware
a landscape print of some sort
a mason jar filled with grasses, twigs & wildflowers
a framed wallet size picture of my DW at some point in her youth
a table card with various FUN FACTS & TRIVIA about my DW - all 10 were completely different - no two cards had the same facts
a mini lantern with flickering tea light

Here are pictures of the guest tables.















































There were two large banquet tables made in to display tables, as well as one small table used as another display table.  Here are a few pictures of the display tables.  






I put this Half Dome puzzle together when I was a teenager.  It hung framed in my mother's house for years, but she gave it to my DW about a decade ago.  It now hangs over our mantle. 







(that is a real deer hide too)












My wife loves, LOVES, *LOVES* to play Scrabble.  Here I set it up with various woodsy, wilderness themed words.  Do you see the Lodge here?







Here was the other smaller display table, with a collage print of about 28 shots of my DW throughout her life time... our moosy friend came out of hiding here too, in addition to a couple of the table centerpiece fabrics.







More to come in the next post...


----------



## stopher1

So here are a few more photos of my wilderness party for my DW...

This pair was found next to the food tables... watching over the festivities.  While I didn't capture the words on the sign below in this shot (I wish I had) it read... The Lodge.







The food tables, with the Lodge featured right at the center of it all.

















Here is a canvas print we have of Yosemite from the valley floor, with El Capitan right there in its glory on the left side.  







Here's the cake table, and a close up of it












And the Guest Book that I created too, with some awesome artwork copied from something Jimmy created for me

















There was a running slideshow featuring more than 900 shots from my DW's life from infancy through just last month, that just played the entire time.  All of the pictures were picked completely at random by the computer.  Everyone loved it.  Here you can see (strain, but it's there) my family in front of the waterfall at the Lodge.  (this was a bit of luck capturing this photo at that precise moment!)







And finally, a few shots of the party itself.

















Finally, here's my DW after her initial "surprise" moment, taking it all in, surveying the room - seeing who was there.  






It was a lot of fun.


----------



## franandaj

Wow! I don't mean this in a sexist way, but I have never known any guy to pull off something this spectacular and well planned!  You are definitely an AMAZING husband and your DW and the rest of your family is so lucky to have you!  I know you had a lot of help, but just the fact that you pulled off that planning and togetherness is truly wonderful!  I was lucky enough to have a wonderful 40th B'day celebration that I didn't have to plan (completely) but I something different than a DH, most of my friends with DH's were jealous of me, so kudos to you! Sorry to any DH's that I might have offended in this post!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph -* WOW! 

Did I mention that my birthday was coming up . . . . .


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> Wow! I don't mean this in a sexist way, but I have never known any guy to pull off something this spectacular and well planned!  You are definitely an AMAZING husband and your DW and the rest of your family is so lucky to have you!  I know you had a lot of help, but just the fact that you pulled off that planning and togetherness is truly wonderful!  I was lucky enough to have a wonderful 40th B'day celebration that I didn't have to plan (completely) but I something different than a DH, most of my friends with DH's were jealous of me, so kudos to you! Sorry to any DH's that I might have offended in this post!



I agree!    Excellent job on planning and executing this party!  I'm very impressed.

I've never had a surprise birthday party and I only had one surprise party ever- (people I worked with tricked me into a  wedding shower when I thought we were going to lunch for another woman who was leaving the company).  Did I mention that my birthday is in March?


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug and Stopher, love the pics.  Looks like fun in both scenarios.  We are an adventuresome bunch here, arent we?

Typhoon Lagoon(though Ive never been to BB, so cant say with all certainty)

Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular vs. Lights, Motor, Action!


----------



## horselover

Great job on your DW's party Stopher!     So glad it all turned out well.


----------



## Granny

Christopher....*UNBELIEVABLE!! *  Great, great job. 

Jimmy...I've got to go with Indy Stunt Spectacular.  For whatever reason, we've never much cared for the stunt cars.

Next one....Beauty & The Beast musical or Voyage of the Little Mermaid?


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  Very impressive...but of course..we would expect nothing less of one of our very own groupies!!!


----------



## lilpooh108

Hi groupies!

We're staying at VWL for the first time for a short 2 night stay in May 2011.  We would LOVE some insider tips from the VWL groupies.  We've only stayed at AKV (Jambo & Kidani) and so we're a little intimidated by the VWL stay.  Here are my questions:

1)  We'd like to be as close to the bus stop as possible, but would also like to have a relatively nice view on a quiet floor.  (Too much to ask?)  What type of room location should we request?

2)  Is it faster to take the bus to Epcot from VWL, or faster to take the boat launch to MK then monorail to Epcot? 

3)  How long does it take to bus to DHS?  How long does it take to bus to Epcot?

4)  Do we check in at the Lodge or is there a separate check in for the Villas?  Will DME drop us at the Lodge or at the Villas?

5)  Is there a separate bus stop for the Villas, or is the bus stop at the Lodge?

6)  Are the restaurants (sit down or counterservice) at the Lodge or at the Villas?

7)  Is there a thread with a lot of pictures?!  I love looking at the pictures of VWL.  

8)  We're staying in a studio---where are the laundry facilities?

Thanks groupies!!


----------



## sleepydog25

lilpooh108 said:


> Hi groupies!
> 
> We're staying at VWL for the first time for a short 2 night stay in May 2011. We would LOVE some insider tips from the VWL groupies. We've only stayed at AKV (Jambo & Kidani) and so we're a little intimidated by the VWL stay. Here are my questions:  I'll answer what I've seen or know, but I'm sure others will chime in later.
> 
> 1) We'd like to be as close to the bus stop as possible, but would also like to have a relatively nice view on a quiet floor. (Too much to ask?) What type of room location should we request?  The bus stop isn't really far from any of the VWL rooms unless you're at the end of a hallway.  For my money, I don't find the hallways at VWL all that long, however.  As for a room request, all rooms pretty much are woods views, but there are rooms that overlook Hidden Springs pool and from where you can catch glimpses of the lake.  I request those.
> 
> 2) Is it faster to take the bus to Epcot from VWL, or faster to take the boat launch to MK then monorail to Epcot? My experience has been the bus is faster, generally.
> 
> 3) How long does it take to bus to DHS? How long does it take to bus to Epcot?  I mostly drive anymore, but in my past life, I never had to wait more than 15 minutes for a bus, and from pickup, it's only another 10-15 mins. . .at least it was.
> 
> 4) Do we check in at the Lodge or is there a separate check in for the Villas? Will DME drop us at the Lodge or at the Villas?  Check-in is at the main lodge, and that's where DME will drop you off.  Once checked in, it's a short walk next door to the Villas via a covered walkway.  That walkway is part of the charm since the lanterns flicker as though real flames are inside them, and you can hear crickets chirping when the western-themed music isn't playing.
> 
> 5) Is there a separate bus stop for the Villas, or is the bus stop at the Lodge? The bus stop is shared and sits between the main lodge and the Villas.  Very convenient.
> 
> 6) Are the restaurants (sit down or counterservice) at the Lodge or at the Villas? All restaurants are in the main lodge and located close to each other.  Again, however, it's a short walk from the Villas to the main lodge via the walkway.  The two buildings are literally 75-100 feet away from each other, though from side door of the main lodge to the entrance to the Villas is more like 200 feet.
> 
> 7) Is there a thread with a lot of pictures?! I love looking at the pictures of VWL. I believe there are pics on this very thread at the beginning somewhere, and I know there are other threads that have them.  Just do a search, though someone else may come in and provide a link.
> 
> 8) We're staying in a studio---where are the laundry facilities?  At the beginning of the hallway where you're located.
> 
> Thanks groupies!!


  Have fun!  It's a great place to stay!  There's a pic of the entire Wilderness Lodge area on page 180 of this thread.  You can see that the main lodge and the Villas section truly are close to each other and easily navigated.


----------



## lilpooh108

sleepydog25 said:


> Have fun!  It's a great place to stay!  There's a pic of the entire Wilderness Lodge area on page 180 of this thread.  You can see that the main lodge and the Villas section truly are close to each other and easily navigated.



Oh it looks beautiful!!!  Thanks so much for your reply . . . I haven't been there but I love it already!


----------



## sleepydog25

lilpooh108 said:


> Hi groupies!
> 
> We would LOVE some insider tips from the VWL groupies.


As I'm currently being underwhelmed by customers at my shop today, I thought it would be nice to pass along a few more tips to increase your enjoyment of VWL, our home.  
1)  After dinner, stroll along the lakefront beach located between the main lodge and the Villas.  You'll be able to see the Electric Water Pageant and can catch glimpses of Wishes over the tops of the trees and buildings in the distance.
2)  There is a paved walking trail that heads from the bus stop over to Fort Wilderness.  It's about a mile one way.  Or, take the unpaved nature trail leading behind the bike rental shop and follow the shore of the lake.  It, too, leads to FW, though you can hook up with the paved portion about 1/3 of a mile down the trail--there will be a clearly defined path leading off to your right.
3)  Sit in the porch rockers with a drink in hand and listen to the crickets and or music.
4)  Grab a Hidden Mickey sheet from the front desk and do a scavenger hunt for them.
5)  Take the boat over to MK.  You can take it coming back, too, but if it's after MK closes, assume it will be a longer wait to board.
6)  Sit in the main lobby and just take in the sights.  I love to people watch there.
7)  Watch the geyser go off, roughly every hour up until either 9 or 10 p.m., I think.
8)  If you want a romantic meal, try Artist Point.  Good food and service, though it is a signature restaurant so is a bit pricey.  Whispering Canyon Cafe can be fun, but it tends to get boisterous and the food is just "mehh" for my tastes.
9)  Look for the animal tracks in the sidewalks.  
10) Relax poolside (I prefer the Hidden Springs pool to the main pool as it's quieter), catch a few rays, and enjoy your time at VWL!


----------



## horselover

Sleepydog you're making me homesick!  Is it Dec. yet?


----------



## Nicoal13

Stopher - what an amazing party! What a lucky DW you have. 

Praying for everyone that needs prayers.

Recovering from another 18 inches of snow here at my house in WI. I am so done with winter!! 

My birthday was last week and I had a lovely family dinner with my parents, brother and his family over the weekend. DH spoiled me by taking me out to eat, getting me a new Vera Bradley laptop bag and we picked out a new leather sectional couch, end tables and a coffee table that will be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait! It's our first real new furniture. We had some hand me downs and floor models before that were ok, but now we will have brand new. 

My best friend is taking me out on Thursday for a girls night as well. Feeling very blessed.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Christopher....*UNBELIEVABLE!! *  Great, great job.
> 
> Jimmy...I've got to go with Indy Stunt Spectacular.  For whatever reason, we've never much cared for the stunt cars.
> 
> Next one....Beauty & The Beast musical or Voyage of the Little Mermaid?



Beauty and the Beast

How about Journey Into Your Imagination or Universe of Energy?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> The Lodge found its way in to the party in a variety of forms, including the background music that was playing the entire time.


Happy birthday to your DW Stopher ! And WOW....amazing party decor ! The table settings were so pretty and sooooo WL/VWL ! I would have loved to have been invited to THIS party  You did a great job !


----------



## MiaSRN62

lilpooh108 said:


> Hi groupies!
> 
> We're staying at VWL for the first time for a short 2 night stay in May 2011.  We would LOVE some insider tips from the VWL groupies.  We've only stayed at AKV (Jambo & Kidani) and so we're a little intimidated by the VWL stay.  Here are my questions:
> 
> 1)  We'd like to be as close to the bus stop as possible, but would also like to have a relatively nice view on a quiet floor.  (Too much to ask?)  What type of room location should we request?
> 
> 2)  Is it faster to take the bus to Epcot from VWL, or faster to take the boat launch to MK then monorail to Epcot?
> 
> 3)  How long does it take to bus to DHS?  How long does it take to bus to Epcot?
> 
> 4)  Do we check in at the Lodge or is there a separate check in for the Villas?  Will DME drop us at the Lodge or at the Villas?
> 
> 5)  Is there a separate bus stop for the Villas, or is the bus stop at the Lodge?
> 
> 6)  Are the restaurants (sit down or counterservice) at the Lodge or at the Villas?
> 
> 7)  Is there a thread with a lot of pictures?!  I love looking at the pictures of VWL.
> 
> 8)  We're staying in a studio---where are the laundry facilities?
> 
> Thanks groupies!!



Lilpooh....
1) I'll try and answer a couple of these. Do you have a studio at VWL ? If so, make sure you request a "balcony". There is ONE studio at VWL that does not have one. My computer crashed about 5 months ago and I lost the room # I had saved. But I think if you request "close to lobby" you'll get a chance of being closer to the bus stop. But VWL is not an overly large resort so you should be fine from most locations----though I have had the second to the last room at the end of the hallway before. It's a tad further to get to pool/food court etc, but it is VERY quiet down there !

2) I think the boat from VWL to MK then on to Epcot is more scenic, but if you're going to Epcot, I think the bus is quicker and less transportation switches. 

3) I'm estimating but maybe 10-15 min to Epcot and maybe 20 min to DHS ?

4) Check in at main WL. DME will drop you off in front of WL. A very short walk to VWL from WL lobby.........

5) One bus stop shared by both WL and VWL

6) No restaurants at VWL. Two sit downs at WL (Whispering Canyone (casual) and Artist Point (a bit more upscale) and one counter service Roaring Fork. Also Trout Pass pool bar/snacks and room service.

7) This thread has LOTS of pics !

8) honestly know I've passed the laundry, but can't recal exact location


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Sleepydog you're making me homesick! Is it Dec. yet?


I made myself homesick!  Thankfully, I've a one-night stay there coming in Sept prior to a cruise on the Dream, and we're working on stay for Thanksgiving, as well.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Wow! I don't mean this in a sexist way, but I have never known any guy to pull off something this spectacular and well planned!  You are definitely an AMAZING husband and your DW and the rest of your family is so lucky to have you!  I know you had a lot of help, but just the fact that you pulled off that planning and togetherness is truly wonderful!  I was lucky enough to have a wonderful 40th B'day celebration that I didn't have to plan (completely) but I something different than a DH, most of my friends with DH's were jealous of me, so kudos to you! Sorry to any DH's that I might have offended in this post!





Dizny Dad said:


> *Stoph -* WOW!
> 
> Did I mention that my birthday was coming up . . . . .





Inkmahm said:


> I agree!    Excellent job on planning and executing this party!  I'm very impressed.
> 
> I've never had a surprise birthday party and I only had one surprise party ever- (people I worked with tricked me into a  wedding shower when I thought we were going to lunch for another woman who was leaving the company).  Did I mention that my birthday is in March?





jimmytammy said:


> twinklebug and Stopher, love the pics.  Looks like fun in both scenarios.  We are an adventuresome bunch here, arent we?





horselover said:


> Great job on your DW's party Stopher!     So glad it all turned out well.





Granny said:


> Christopher....*UNBELIEVABLE!! *  Great, great job.





blossomz said:


> Wow!  Very impressive...but of course..we would expect nothing less of one of our very own groupies!!!





Nicoal13 said:


> Stopher - what an amazing party! What a lucky DW you have.





MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy birthday to your DW Stopher ! And WOW....amazing party decor ! The table settings were so pretty and sooooo WL/VWL ! I would have loved to have been invited to THIS party  You did a great job !



Thanks all.  It was fun to plan and put together.  I had a lot of help with the food, coordination and gathering of items to decorate the room with, but it was all up in my head and nobody else was able to get it just the way I wanted it, so I directed each of the table tops and the display tables.  It was a lot of fun.  She told me last night that she felt very much like George Bailey and Ferris Beuller mixed together... you don't always realize how many people's lives you touch at different times - and life moves pretty fast, so you have to slow down and enjoy it from time to time or you'll miss it.  

Now if only it were possible to have a Groupies party like this... road trip to Indiana and maybe I'd do it for you all too.    Wouldn't that just be fun, of course it's MORE fun at the actual LODGE, but this was the next best thing I could do...


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Beauty and the Beast
> 
> How about Journey Into Your Imagination or Universe of Energy?




Chris, add to me the folks loving your party.  congrats to your lovely wife.


Have not done JIYI yet.  can you believe it.  lol.  so gotta go with Universe of Energy.

Let's see Dinosaurs in Ak or star tours in HS?

has the new version of star tours opened yet?


----------



## tea pot

Oh My.....*Stopher*.....what a Unbelievable Job you did I especially love the Scrabble board.
 All the Best Birthday Wishes to your "Lovely Bride"

Happy Birthday *Nicoal* 

*Sleepydog* I agree with *horselover *I'm definitely homesick now
*
lilpooh* Have a great trip and I'm sure you'll enjoy our beloved Lodge.. 

*eliza* even though I'm a Star Wars fan I have to say Dinosaurs

OK  what about
Epcot's Flower and Garden Festival  or Food and Wine Festival


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Let's see Dinosaurs in Ak or star tours in HS?
> 
> has the new version of star tours opened yet?



I don't think the new version is open but I'd have to say star tours over Dinosaurs.  I don't love either one but I have been on Star tours more recently. I avoid the bumpy ride of Dinosours.


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> Oh My.....*Stopher*.....what a Unbelievable Job you did I especially love the Scrabble board.
> All the Best Birthday Wishes to your "Lovely Bride"
> 
> Happy Birthday *Nicoal*
> 
> *Sleepydog* I agree with *horselover *I'm definitely homesick now
> *
> lilpooh* Have a great trip and I'm sure you'll enjoy our beloved Lodge..
> 
> *eliza* even though I'm a Star Wars fan I have to say Dinosaurs
> 
> OK  what about
> Epcot's Flower and Garden Festival  or Food and Wine Festival



Oops, I missed that you'd already picked Dinosaurs.

I'd take Food and Wine over F&G Festival.   I go to both, but I really LOVE F&W in October.  There are so many yummy items to eat and great things to drink!

How about Jiko vs California Grill?


----------



## sleepydog25

Inkmahm said:


> How about Jiko vs California Grill?


Ohhh, that's a tough one, but for overall quality of food and experience, I'd have to go for Jiko.  CG has great views and good food, but is quite loud and always crowded.  Jiko has a nicer ambience, good food, and great service.

*Mickey's Christmas Party or Osbourne Family Lights?*


----------



## lilpooh108

Thanks for all the tips on this thread!  You guys rock


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Ohhh, that's a tough one, but for overall quality of food and experience, I'd have to go for Jiko.  CG has great views and good food, but is quite loud and always crowded.  Jiko has a nicer ambience, good food, and great service.
> 
> *Mickey's Christmas Party or Osbourne Family Lights?*



Mickeys Christmas Party

How bout 50s PTC or Sci Fi Diner?


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Mickeys Christmas Party
> 
> How bout 50s PTC or Sci Fi Diner?



Sci Fi Diner.  Food has gone down a bit but I still love the B rated clips.











And in other news.

*90 days until Disneyland Paris!!*


----------



## franandaj

So today I got word that my VWL contract closed today!           

Now I am officially a group AND an owner!


----------



## lakelandgal70

franandaj said:


> So today I got word that my VWL contract closed today!
> 
> Now I am officially a group AND an owner!



YAY! We just became owners of VWL end of last year. Enjoy and Welcome Home!!


----------



## tea pot

*Congratulations franandaj and Welcome Home Groupie *

*Congratulations to you too lanklandgal *


----------



## wildernessDad

franandaj said:


> So today I got word that my VWL contract closed today!
> 
> Now I am officially a group AND an owner!



Very very good!  My ... men will do a little dance for  you.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Stopher - what an amazing party! What a lucky DW you have.
> 
> Praying for everyone that needs prayers.
> 
> Recovering from another 18 inches of snow here at my house in WI. I am so done with winter!!
> 
> My birthday was last week and I had a lovely family dinner with my parents, brother and his family over the weekend. DH spoiled me by taking me out to eat, getting me a new Vera Bradley laptop bag and we picked out a new leather sectional couch, end tables and a coffee table that will be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait! It's our first real new furniture. We had some hand me downs and floor models before that were ok, but now we will have brand new.
> 
> My best friend is taking me out on Thursday for a girls night as well. Feeling very blessed.



Happy belated birthday Nicoal!!  If you share with me the actual date, we will be sure to celebrate it with you next year!  We love birthdays.  Well I do anyway!

New furniture!  Love it!!  Enjoy your girls night out.



stopher1 said:


> Thanks all.  It was fun to plan and put together.  I had a lot of help with the food, coordination and gathering of items to decorate the room with, but it was all up in my head and nobody else was able to get it just the way I wanted it, so I directed each of the table tops and the display tables.  It was a lot of fun.  She told me last night that she felt very much like George Bailey and Ferris Beuller mixed together... you don't always realize how many people's lives you touch at different times - and life moves pretty fast, so you have to slow down and enjoy it from time to time or you'll miss it.
> 
> Now if only it were possible to have a Groupies party like this... road trip to Indiana and maybe I'd do it for you all too.    Wouldn't that just be fun, of course it's MORE fun at the actual LODGE, but this was the next best thing I could do...



The party sounds awesome.  And we would love for you to host one for all of us!!!  Let us know the date, we will be there.



lilpooh108 said:


> Thanks for all the tips on this thread!  You guys rock



Wow lilpooh, you are a fast learner!  Welcome the Groupies.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> The party sounds awesome.  And we would love for you to host one for all of us!!!  Let us know the date, we will be there.



First off - how's your sister doing?

Second... did you see the pictures?


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> So today I got word that my VWL contract closed today!
> 
> Now I am officially a group AND an owner!



That's so awesome!!


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> First off - how's your sister doing?
> 
> Second... did you see the pictures?



I saw the pictures, they were wonderful.  You did such a great job.  I look forward to meeting the Mrs. one of these days!

My sister is doing well physically.  Her lesions are shrinking with the antibiotics and she does well in PT.  Her biggest hurdle will be her speech.  I felt compelled to tell everyone she worked with that my sister is one of the most intelligent people, a pharmacist too!  Just because they would think that she was just uttering jibberish, but it really did mean something!  Very frustrating.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I saw the pictures, they were wonderful.  You did such a great job.  I look forward to meeting the Mrs. one of these days!
> 
> My sister is doing well physically.  Her lesions are shrinking with the antibiotics and she does well in PT.  Her biggest hurdle will be her speech.  I felt compelled to tell everyone she worked with that my sister is one of the most intelligent people, a pharmacist too!  Just because they would think that she was just uttering jibberish, but it really did mean something!  Very frustrating.



That's great that she's doing well physically.  Praying for her speech and the continued PT.  

BTW - I wasn't fishing for a compliment (even though I say thank you) - I just knew you would enjoy them and wanted to make sure you didn't miss them.


----------



## stopher1

Friends, I have a new request for you, if you would, please.  

Just in tonight, news that my 93 yr old grandmother fell today and broke her left hip.  It's a pretty severe break at the joint, and surgery is pending probably on Friday... though the doctors are very concerned as apparently she's been having heart troubles as well. (No one in the family knew this prior to her falling apparently).  

Plus, my uncle, her son, has had a bad spike in his EKG score and is facing a bit of concern from his doctors as well.  He had a stent put in back in Septebmer the last time his numbers were this high.   My grandfather died of a massive heart attack at 63 back in '79 - and my uncle is 65, so naturally he, my dad, and my aunts are concerned.  (Side note - my dad, who is older than my uncle - praises his birthday each year since he adds a year to "beating" his dad.  We laugh each time he says it, but it is so very true).  

So if you don't mind, and I know you don't, some heavenward conversations would be appreciated when you have some time to share.  Thank you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> some heavenward conversations would be appreciated when you have some time to share. Thank you!


Absolutely stopher1 ! Prayers going out to your grandmom and your uncle. Hoping all goes well for both of them. Bless your grandmother....at 93, for having to undergo surgery. 

I found out yesterday that my good friend's kidney transplant went well. He is still in the hospital on pain and anti-rejection meds....but hanging in there and doing well. My prayers were so answered. I truly believe in the healing power of prayer. So you got it Stopher !


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My thoughts and prayers continue for all our groupies and groupie friends and relatives.  

And congrats to the new lodge owners!  

I wish we were there right now.  The blankets are back on the horses for our second winter storm in the past 8 days.  The last dumped 2+ feet and this one may be a foot or so.  At least it's better than the 8+ feet they got up in the mountains and the 4+ feet they may get this time.    How many points would it take to stay at the lodge from mid-Dec to April 1st?  I wonder if I could help pay for it by putting my horses to work at the stables.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm back to ask for one other to be added to the prayers.  Just got a call from my nephew who was quite upset.  My BIL (Ron) had been undergoing chemo for colon cancer that had spread into the surrounding lymphatic system.  Today was the first check up following the 8 months of treatments and they have discovered spots on his liver.  Monday will be a meeting with two more doctors to determine how to proceed.  Everyone had been hoping for really good news and got even worse.  All thoughts and prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Kathy...you got entirely too much snow....sorry about that 

And you definitely have my prayers for Ron----that is such difficult news to hear after they have been hoping for so much better. I pray there is a new treatment the doctors can give to help your BIL. Hugs !


----------



## jimmytammy

Prayer requests from all being sent in His name.

Welcome Home to Fran!!  And you were already a groupie


----------



## Dizny Dad

We lift up all of our Groupies heavenward that He may indeed comfort and soothe those of His that need Him.  

And congratulations to *franandaj*!


----------



## jimmytammy

Name your top 3 rides and why 

1.  Splash Mt.  Its got thrills, it can be mild, it lasts for a good while, love the characters

2.  Buzz Lightyear  It brings out the competitor in me(that I didnt know was there), just wish it lasted a while longer.  Toy Story Mania would probably rank right up there, but honestly havent ridden enough to assess it yet

3.  Pirates of the Caribbean  Brings out the little boy in me.  I remember playing Pirates as a boy so this along with Walts influence make it a must do every trip

Hon. Mention  Haunted Mansion  Halloween on a ride, who doesnt like a good ol spooky house to get the blood flowing?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Name your top 3 rides and why



I'm a thrill seeker...this is hard because I LOVE so many !
1) *Space Mtn* (love the feeling of flying !)
2) *Big Thunder Mtn Railroad* (again....speed, twists, drops, and reminds me of WL/VWL !)
3) *Haunted Mansion* : just an all-around well-done spooky house. Doesn't feel "cheesy" like many haunted houses do. Themeing is great (but this can be said for so many WDW attractions). 

Runners up for me : Test Track (speed), Soarin' (again, feel like I'm floating or flying), Peter Pan (a CLASSIC !)


----------



## eliza61

1) * Kali River rapids*.  Since we tend to go when it's nuclear hot outside, we love this ride and we love trying to rotate the barge so some one gets a direct hit from the water fall.

2)*Haunted mansion* all of disney's rides show great attention to details but this one is the best IMO.  every time I ride it I see some thing new.

3)* Muppet 3D*.  It's corny, chintz and funny.  and you've got Ms. Piggy.  what more can you ask for.

Hon. mention.  Soarin'  I love the interactiveness (is that a word).  how you can smell the oranges and the pine trees.


----------



## wildernessDad

1.  *Haunted Mansion*, hands down, slam dunk
2.  *Splash Mountain*, love the theming and love the ride.
3.  *Twilight Zone Tower of Terror*, theming plus those drops!  It's DW's favorite.  She even has the t-shirt!


----------



## lakelandgal70

1. ThunderRailRoad-Just love how it bounces me around and its just so much fun to scream on it. Feel like a kid again. 

2. Dinosaur-Love being thrown around and in the dark. Plus I have always loved dinosaurs in general. Just a great ride!

3. Haunted Mansion-Pure nostalgia. Plus its funny and who doesn't appreciate dark humor??


----------



## sleepydog25

franandaj said:


> So today I got word that my VWL contract closed today!
> 
> Now I am officially a group AND an owner!


I closed on my VWL contract just about this time last year, so I know how excited you are.  Welcome Home!

*TOP 3 RIDES*
Aerosmith's Rock n' Roller Coaster
0-60 in 3 seconds?  Can't. . .beat. . .that. . .rush 
Hollywood's Tower of Terror
Great theming.  Unpredictable.  Exhilarating!

Expedition Everest
Especially at night. . .five times in a row. . .and the last ride of the night. . .in 40F temp at Christmas time!

HONORABLE MENTION:
Pirates of the Haunted Space Mountain


----------



## stopher1

A Grandmother update:

I have learned from my aunt in CA that my grandmother's surgery for her hip may not even happen, they just don't know.  At this time the risk is way too high.  She has suffered a heart attack, and her troponin levels need to stabalize and come back down again (not sure what that is, but ok).  She remains in extreme pain, and is highly medicated.  No one is sure whether or not the attack came when she fell or afterward.  Sigh.  Everyone out there is very sad and distressed seeing her that way because she was her jovial old self just a week ago for her 93rd birthday.  I'm just very thankful that we saw her in December while we were out there.


----------



## tripletvan

I am an old timer DVCer but never been to the lodge! Staying in a studio with DH in April. so it is going to be quiet no kids for us! Questions?
Is there a pool that is a little quieter than the main pool? Should we request a certain room or area? Any other suggestions?


----------



## franandaj

Kathy & Stopher, prayers to your grandmother and BIL....also to the rest of the groupies who are still wrestling with family related medical issues....

OK, now on to the fun!



jimmytammy said:


> Name your top 3 rides and why



I had this all figured out as it's an upcoming post in my PTR and before I could figure out my favorite WDW rides, I had to work out my DLR rides because many of them are better at DL, but not all....so here are my top WDW rides.

1) Rockin Rollercoaster
I think someone else said it 0 to 60 in 3 seconds!  woohoo!

2) Expedition Everest
again speed rush!

3) Mission space
Adrenaline rush!


----------



## stopher1

tripletvan said:


> I am an old timer DVCer but never been to the lodge! Staying in a studio with DH in April. so it is going to be quiet no kids for us! Questions?
> Is there a pool that is a little quieter than the main pool? Should we request a certain room or area? Any other suggestions?



Oh boy!  Sounds like a nice stay indeed.  We left our kids behind last year and did an adults only stay and had a wonderful time.  

There is a quiet pool, right next to the villas.  The main pool is over at the center of the main lodge section.  The views are all pretty much the same - trees.  Some have a slight view of the parking lot and main building, and some have a slight view of the lake - but mostly they're all trees.  But that fits the theme of the resort.

Here's a view that Granny posted back on page 179...  the green roof is the main lodge, the red roof is the villas section.  The main pool is found between the wings of the main lodge.  The villas, or quiet pool, is found next to the corner of the villas section, closest to the main lodge building, right in the shadowed area by the villas building.


----------



## franandaj

Hey groupies, 
I just stumbled upon this TR and it's off to a great start, I thought you might want to follow along as well   
A Christmas Trip to the Lodge


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Kathy & Stopher, prayers to your grandmother and BIL....also to the rest of the groupies who are still wrestling with family related medical issues....



Thanks Alison.

In an update - my grandmother had her surgery today - my cousin JUST updated me, confirming it, and telling me that she is out already.  She is stable at this point, and so far so good.  The doctors are concerned still given her age and the very recent heart attack, so they are monitoring her closely.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm back to ask for one other to be added to the prayers.  Just got a call from my nephew who was quite upset.  My BIL (Ron) had been undergoing chemo for colon cancer that had spread into the surrounding lymphatic system.  Today was the first check up following the 8 months of treatments and they have discovered spots on his liver.  Monday will be a meeting with two more doctors to determine how to proceed.  Everyone had been hoping for really good news and got even worse.  All thoughts and prayers would be appreciated.



I am so sorry about your BIL.  That is not good news.  Praying for a good meeting and better news for him.



stopher1 said:


> A Grandmother update:
> 
> I have learned from my aunt in CA that my grandmother's surgery for her hip may not even happen, they just don't know.  At this time the risk is way too high.  She has suffered a heart attack, and her troponin levels need to stabalize and come back down again (not sure what that is, but ok).  She remains in extreme pain, and is highly medicated.  No one is sure whether or not the attack came when she fell or afterward.  Sigh.  Everyone out there is very sad and distressed seeing her that way because she was her jovial old self just a week ago for her 93rd birthday.  I'm just very thankful that we saw her in December while we were out there.



Stopher, your family (and certainly you) are sure being tested with all of these critical health issues.  Prayers said for each one of them and you and your family.  How is your FIL?



tripletvan said:


> I am an old timer DVCer but never been to the lodge! Staying in a studio with DH in April. so it is going to be quiet no kids for us! Questions?
> Is there a pool that is a little quieter than the main pool? Should we request a certain room or area? Any other suggestions?



Hello Tripletvan!  What a nice and romantic place for the couple sans kiddos!  The pool over at the villas is much quieter than the one at the main lodge. I don't get too much into room requests at VWL, but please let us know how you enjoyed our beloved.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Thanks Alison.
> 
> In an update - my grandmother had her surgery today - my cousin JUST updated me, confirming it, and telling me that she is out already.  She is stable at this point, and so far so good.  The doctors are concerned still given her age and the very recent heart attack, so they are monitoring her closely.



That is good news!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for all the prayers for my BIL.  His oncologist wanted to meet with two other colleagues and on Monday they should know how they are going to proceed with treatment.  I guess it's a decision over surgery immediately or to start chemo with a new drug first.  

Stopher - so sorry to hear that your Grandmother is struggling with new issues.  Hopefully they can keep her comfortable and she's able to improve and regain her strength to have the surgery.  :hug_:  (update - glad to hear they were able to do the surgery.  Hopefully that will increase her comfort and allow her to strengthen and heal!)_

It seems like we have quite a few adrenaline junkies!  This is difficult but I'd say my top 3 WDW rides are:

1) Space Mt.  (I'd substitute DL SM if we were looking at both east and west coasts)

2) Test Track

3) Expedition Everest

And honorable mention goes to Big Thunder Mt.

And I still need to investigate what it would take to stay at the lodge all winter.  DH and I spent 2+ hours today shoveling off the flat roof of our garage that had 3 feet of snow on top!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm back to ask for one other to be added to the prayers.  Just got a call from my nephew who was quite upset.  My BIL (Ron) had been undergoing chemo for colon cancer that had spread into the surrounding lymphatic system.  Today was the first check up following the 8 months of treatments and they have discovered spots on his liver.  Monday will be a meeting with two more doctors to determine how to proceed.  Everyone had been hoping for really good news and got even worse.  All thoughts and prayers would be appreciated.



I'm sorry Kathy.         Prayers going up for Ron & your family.   



stopher1 said:


> Thanks Alison.
> 
> In an update - my grandmother had her surgery today - my cousin JUST updated me, confirming it, and telling me that she is out already.  She is stable at this point, and so far so good.  The doctors are concerned still given her age and the very recent heart attack, so they are monitoring her closely.



That's very good news Christopher.  I will pray for a speedy recovery.

Barb - how's Lexie doing?

My top 3 rides are:

1.  BTMRR (especially at night!)

2.  Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin (brings out my competitive side)

3.  Soarin' (could use an update but still gets me every time)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I'm sorry Kathy.         Prayers going up for Ron & your family.



Thanks Julie.  




horselover said:


> 3.  Soarin' (could use an update but still gets me every time)



I too would love an update to this!  I like the film and the experience but with all the technology available I don't understand why they don't add to it.  They could have 3 or 4 experiences much like they are now doing with Star Tours.  This is DH's favorite ride so it is on our must do's.  

My other pet peeve of Soarin' is their Lake Tahoe sequence of showing it all socked in with fog/clouds.  It's quite a different site for us locals but for the person who hasn't been there I believe actually seeing the lake and mt's is much more spectacular.  I usually am soarin' and wondering how many people even know that they are looking at "Lake" Tahoe!


----------



## twinklebug

Many prayers and wishes for the best going out for all our friends here who need them. 

---------------
Top 3 rides:

*Big Thunder Mountain Rail Road* - sounds, smells, feel of experiencing it for the first time, everytime.
*Rock n' Roller coaster* The blast off into a loop right away puts a huge smile on the face of someone who swore she'd never do a loop coaster.
*Pirates of the Caribbean* (just edged out *Everest*) - it's simply Walt at his best & still works to this day to bring out the child in us all.


----------



## tea pot

*Kat*, Prayers for your BIL and your family 
*Stopher*, I'm Praying for your grandmother for both healing and comfort so sorry she is going through so much at 93. 
*Muushka* remembering Lexie and *Di and Dad *as well as your daughter in my prayers. 


3 Rides.... so hard to pick just three

*Splash Mountain*...Love the drop, Love the little critters and songs, even the signs in the cue, 
*Soarin* 
*Peter Pan *tied with Small World

Honorable Mention *Tomorrowland People Mover *

Take Care Groupies


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi Groupies!

Thanks to all for continued prayers and the sharing of your activities.  We do indeed see them and appreciate the ongoing dialog.  It allows for _The Magic _to creep in every once in a while. 

*Muush*  We hope things are moving forward with Lexie  hugs and prayers for you both.

*Kat*  We are keeping Ron in our prayers, too!

*Stoph*  Comforts to you and family while you deal with your Grandmothers experiences at this stage of her life.

DiznyDi and I have been shuttling back and forth between home and two hospitals.  We did bring my Dad home on Friday.  Dad had fallen, been throwing up blood, and had a few cardiac events, but seems to be OK for now.  DD is still in the hospital in an ICU room dealing with a number of complications from her surgery.  Two different hospitals in two different cities 20 miles apart, multiple parking decks and gas escalating ever higher.  (Makes one look forward to The Buses!)  And hospital cafeterias are always an adventure - hope dashed by reality!  Too bad they dont offer a HDP (Hospital Dining Plan).  We are looking to have things slow down and all home by the end of this week.

AND, DiznyDi and DD have made plans for an all-girl retreat to *The Lodge *this October!  Planning the trip and making the ressies have certainly been a good focal point for them as they work on getting home.

Oh hey; Throw the Carrousel of Progress in with the Tomorrowland People Mover and you have a combination of activities that seem to attract me.  I have no idea why . . .


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Thanks to all for continued prayers and the sharing of your activities.  We do indeed see them and appreciate the ongoing dialog.  It allows for _The Magic _to creep in every once in a while.
> 
> *Muush*  We hope things are moving forward with Lexie  hugs and prayers for you both.
> 
> *Kat*  We are keeping Ron in our prayers, too!
> 
> *Stoph*  Comforts to you and family while you deal with your Grandmothers experiences at this stage of her life.
> 
> DiznyDi and I have been shuttling back and forth between home and two hospitals.  We did bring my Dad home on Friday.  Dad had fallen, been throwing up blood, and had a few cardiac events, but seems to be OK for now.  DD is still in the hospital in an ICU room dealing with a number of complications from her surgery.  Two different hospitals in two different cities 20 miles apart, multiple parking decks and gas escalating ever higher.  (Makes one look forward to The Buses!)  And hospital cafeterias are always an adventure - hope dashed by reality!  Too bad they dont offer a HDP (Hospital Dining Plan).  We are looking to have things slow down and all home by the end of this week.
> 
> AND, DiznyDi and DD have made plans for an all-girl retreat to *The Lodge *this October!  Planning the trip and making the ressies have certainly been a good focal point for them as they work on getting home.
> 
> Oh hey; Throw the Carrousel of Progress in with the Tomorrowland People Mover and you have a combination of activities that seem to attract me.  I have no idea why . . .





tea pot said:


> *Kat*, Prayers for your BIL and your family
> *Stopher*, I'm Praying for your grandmother for both healing and comfort so sorry she is going through so much at 93.
> *Muushka* remembering Lexie and *Di and Dad *as well as your daughter in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 3 Rides.... so hard to pick just three
> 
> *Splash Mountain*...Love the drop, Love the little critters and songs, even the signs in the cue,
> *Soarin*
> *Peter Pan *tied with Small World
> 
> Honorable Mention *Tomorrowland People Mover *
> 
> Take Care Groupies



Thank you all for checking in on Lexie.  Good news.  They repeated the MRI and the doctors are certain that the lesions are in fact abscesses.  The images they saw are not consistant with cancer, but infection.  So it looks like they are officially calling it an infection!  And they are amazed at her progress.

Continued prayers for daughters of Groupies.  DD's, I hope your daughter is out of ICU stat and on the mend even stater (if the word even existed).  TP, I hope your daughter is doing well.  And still lifting up all the other Groupie prayer requests from FIL to fathers to uncles and grandmothers.


----------



## Mahusky

Ok Mahusky joining in here.....  frequenter of BWV and VB.....  no a groupie!!!!


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> DiznyDi and I have been shuttling back and forth between home and two hospitals.  We did bring my Dad home on Friday.  Dad had fallen, been throwing up blood, and had a few cardiac events, but seems to be OK for now.  DD is still in the hospital in an ICU room dealing with a number of complications from her surgery.  Two different hospitals in two different cities 20 miles apart, multiple parking decks and gas escalating ever higher.  (Makes one look forward to The Buses!)  And hospital cafeterias are always an adventure - hope dashed by reality!  Too bad they dont offer a HDP (Hospital Dining Plan).  We are looking to have things slow down and all home by the end of this week.
> 
> AND, DiznyDi and DD have made plans for an all-girl retreat to *The Lodge *this October!  Planning the trip and making the ressies have certainly been a good focal point for them as they work on getting home.
> 
> Oh hey; Throw the Carrousel of Progress in with the Tomorrowland People Mover and you have a combination of activities that seem to attract me.  I have no idea why . . .



Oh Di and Dad so sorry to hear how difficult things are going sending hugs and prayers your way. Maybe add some planning pixie dust 
Looks like the ladies in your life should include some spa time in Oct.
Hang in there and come by when you can.  You know that we are all here for you both


----------



## tea pot

Ok *Mahusky *
West of Boston East of Nowhere sounds like Massachusetts to me
there is a few of us here.


----------



## Muushka

Mahusky said:


> Ok Mahusky joining in here.....  frequenter of BWV and VB.....  no a groupie!!!!



Yes, but are you willing to become a Groupie??


----------



## Muushka

I just heard from Stopher.
His grandmother in CA took a turn for the worse today.  She is not recognizing anyone and is refusing to eat or drink.  I hope this religious reference is OK, but she just wants to go home.  He asks for prayer for her comfort as she transitions between this life and the next.

Stopher, we will be lifting your grandmother up in our prayers 
along with prayers for travel mercies for all who will come for the celebration of her life.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph* - our thoughts and prayers to you and yours during this very frustrating time.


----------



## horselover

Christopher - praying that your grandmother finds peace.


----------



## jimmytammy

Lifting up all the prayer concerns...May God grant all of you peace and comfort in your trying times


----------



## MiaSRN62

*stopher1*.....your grandmother is my thoughts and prayers as is your whole family. So sorry to hear this latest news.

*Muushka*...and *Kathy*.....and *DD and DiznyDi*......still have you in my prayers. 

I have been praying a lot lately.....so many friends and loved ones with health issues or dealing with loss.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happiest birthday to ya Muushka !


----------



## jimmytammy

Somebody's got a Birthday...who could it be?  Well its our friend Muushka you see!!

Happy Birthday Barb!!  Hope you have a great one!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Biryhday, Muushka!


----------



## Muushka

Awwww.  Moose-birthday cake, a poem and dancing men!  Who could ask for anything more!  I loves my Groupies!

Stopher and DD family, you are still in our prayers.


----------



## eliza61

for a very important date....

Happy Birthday Muushka

Wishing you so much joy and love today!! have a great one.


----------



## tea pot

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA *


----------



## tea pot

Look Muush It's Spring at the Lodge!






Look Muush a Happy Birthday Sofa Just for You

It Was *YOU* that LOVES this sofa right 

Have a Magical Day 


PS Thanks to goopysolelady for the pics


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BARB!!!


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday Muush!!!! 


Thanks all for the prayers.  It has been an extremely crazy, frustrating, dreery kind of weekend/few days.  My dad arrived in So Cal last night (he lives in San Francisco) and texted me an update about my grandmother.  She didn't recognize her own son, which is sad, but not unexpected either.  He last saw her about 2 weeks ago.  His sister is due in from Washington state tonight.  Their brother (my uncle, with the previously mentioned heart troubles) lives 10 minutes away from the home that my grandmother lives in - so he and my aunt have been her primary family caregivers for the past 4 years or so. 

He said that she is still in lots of pain, but was responding a bit more pleasantly to the nurses trying to help her, rather than barking at them.  She is still refusing food, liquids and medication.  Everyone is preparing for the eventual reality, but of course no one knows when that time will come - whether its now or still weeks or even months from now.  The doctors told me uncle and dad that they estimate given her current condition,  worst case in the next 36 hours or so, but probably a week or two, maybe a month.  She has basically given up, and doesn't want to live anymore.  

At her age, she has lived a long full life.  She outlived my grandfather by 32 years, remarried a couple of years later, and then outlived her second husband as well.  She's got a beau in the home, but told me a couple of years back that she didn't think she'd marry again... but was just enjoying the courtship      She and my grandfather both were teachers, and spent many years working in elementary & secondary education.  They spent their summers working with youth in summer camps, and in their 50's and 60's went on the mission field for 6 months at a time 6 different times to Alaska, where my grandfather died of a massive heart attack.  With her second husband, a carpenter, they used their age and wisdom to influence young people in their church as Sunday School teachers for years, among other leadership roles, and made two trips to Israel once as participants, and the other time as the leaders/hosts.  She was the 3rd of 6 children.  She has 3 children of her own.  She was married 62 years between both marriages, and has 7 grandchildren from her first marriage, another 8 from her second marriage, and 9 great grandchildren from both marriages combined.   She's a diminuitive woman, towering over the youngest generations at 4'9".  It has been a wonderful rite of passage for each generation when someone surpassed her.  My wife, kids and I were blessed to be able to have lunch with her and spend a couple of precious hours with her in December.  It was the first time we'd all been together with her in about 3 years... so these great-grands have some pleasant memories of her - especially since she was, like many years past, giving my middle son grief for having become "taller than grandma".   Naturally she's been a primary topic of conversation in our house for the past several days.  

Again, thanks for the prayers.  Personally I'm praying that her pain and struggles will end, and she can be in peace.  She's suffered from dementia the past few years, and this latest episode has seemed to rob her of everything she had left, and that's just no fun for anyone.  She's had a good life, and is ready for its conclusion.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HappyBirthday Muushka!!!!  


Stopher - it sounds like your grandmother has had a long and wonderful life and that you have been blessed to have her as part of your life.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph* - Thanks for telling your Grandmother's story.  It really brings the rest of us closer to her.  

DiznyDi & I pray that she will find her Peace, and that in it, you will find it too.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday, dear Moose-Ka,
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## franandaj

Happy Birthday Muushka!

Stopher, so sorry to hear about your grandmother.  I know just what that is like we went through a similar situation with my MIL except that she did not have the rich life and family.  It's good that you have so many fond memories that you will be able to cherish for your lifetime.  I hope she is at peace soon.


----------



## tea pot

Stopher
Thanks for sharing your grandmother's story what a blessing she has been to so many. 
 Praying for help to ease her pain and comfort you and all of your family.


----------



## DiznyDi

So happy to have checked the boards today. I would have felt just terrible if I had missed Barbs birthday.  
*Have a sunny and happy, bright and beautiful, magical kind of day! *

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!*


----------



## Muushka

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.  I got some new pots and pans (my old ones didn't work with my induction cooking plate), a book and sunflower seeds!  More birthday stuff to follow.  Like this weekend.  We are going to a B&B in Williamsburg and meeting up with HappyDinks Leslie and Bob.  We are looking forward to that.

But I love all the virtual cards.  Well, all but the birthday sofa .  TP what am I going to do with you .

Stopher, thank you for sharing your grandma with us all.  She is in our prayers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Stopher1*...loved reading about your grandmother. Wow....she is still dating too. What a wonderful full life it sounds like she had. I will be praying for peace to come to her. Bless you guys. This is always such a difficult thing to go through for all. My dh's mom didn't recognize him on and off during the 4 months we had her on hospice in our home. It's heartbreaking. Hugs.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.  I got some new pots and pans (my old ones didn't work with my induction cooking plate), a book and sunflower seeds!  More birthday stuff to follow.  Like this weekend.  We are going to a B&B in Williamsburg and meeting up with HappyDinks Leslie and Bob.  We are looking forward to that.
> 
> But I love all the virtual cards.  Well, all but the birthday sofa .  TP what am I going to do with you .
> 
> Stopher, thank you for sharing your grandma with us all.  She is in our prayers.



Have fun in Williamsburg Muushka with Happydinks, Leslie and Bob. It's such a pretty town. Happy Birthday wishes again !


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.  I got some new pots and pans (my old ones didn't work with my induction cooking plate), a book and sunflower seeds!  More birthday stuff to follow.  Like this weekend.  We are going to a B&B in Williamsburg and meeting up with HappyDinks Leslie and Bob.  We are looking forward to that.



Oh how fun!  Say hi to Bob & Leslie for me!



Muushka said:


> But I love all the virtual cards.  Well, all but the birthday sofa .  TP what am I going to do with you .



I thought it was kind of, nice, sweet almost that TP sent you the sofa.    Love it.  



Muushka said:


> Stopher, thank you for sharing your grandma with us all.  She is in our prayers.



Thanks.


----------



## stopher1

Thanks all for the kind words, prayers and good thoughts.  She is a special little lady, that grandma of mine... double meaning intended!  I know there's got to be a special place in heaven just for her.  And with her love for Alaska... ... perhaps her place will even be Lodge themed?!?  I know she loves moose, elk, deer, foxes and wolves... even polar bears.  My grandfather was a hunter, and they had several racks hanging on their walls when I was a child.  Pelts too.  It was honestly very fitting that he died in Alaska.  They had such happy times living there.  Given the chance, I just have a strong feeling she would have really enjoyed staying at the Lodge...no doubt an honorary Groupie at heart, had she ever had the opportunity.  I do know that they stayed at two of the great lodges of the National Parks in the '40s when my dad was little - Yellowstone and the Grand Canyon, too bad they didn't make it a trifecta with the Ahwanhee at Yosemite.  

So there you go.   A tad bit more about her.  A kindred spirit of the great wilderness we all love.


----------



## Nicoal13

Stopher - prayers for you and your Grandma. What an extraordinary lady!

Barb - Happy Birthday!! Sorry I'm late.


Do any of you have a link to the Mousesavers Feb newsletter? I want to buy park tickets from the link in the newsletter and forgot to save it. If not, no worries, I can wait until the March newsletter arrives. But if you have it, forward to nicoal13 at yahoo. com


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Muushka* - Have a great time in Williamsburg; and give Happydinks big hugs from the groupies!


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Stopher - prayers for you and your Grandma. What an extraordinary lady!
> 
> Barb - Happy Birthday!! Sorry I'm late.
> 
> 
> Do any of you have a link to the Mousesavers Feb newsletter? I want to buy park tickets from the link in the newsletter and forgot to save it. If not, no worries, I can wait until the March newsletter arrives. But if you have it, forward to nicoal13 at yahoo. com



Thank you Nicoal!  I forwarded the news letter to you.  Happy planning!

Oh Stopher, your grandmother does sound like she could be a Groupie for sure.

I will tell our HappyDinks that everyone says Hi.  Birthday over now, sadly.  But you all made it special for me.


----------



## Nicoal13

Got the newsletter Barb. Thanks! You should stretch your birthday celebration out, I routinely celebrate my "birthday week." LOL


----------



## Granny

Well Muush, here I am a day late and a dollar short...






Actually, I didn't forget your birthday.  I just like this card.  

Continued prayers for all Groupies and their families.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Got the newsletter Barb. Thanks! You should stretch your birthday celebration out, I routinely celebrate my "birthday week." LOL



Ha!  You are talking with someone who has a PhD in stretching out birthday celebrations!  It started about 20 years ago when a good friend thought it was March 31st.  So we all laughed and established that it could be celebrated at any date during the month of March.  Then a few years ago, somehow it got extended into the 2nd week of April!!



Granny said:


> Well Muush, here I am a day late and a dollar short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I didn't forget your birthday.  I just like this card.
> 
> Continued prayers for all Groupies and their families.



Thank you for the card Granny.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher

Thanks for sharing your grandmother with us.  She sounds like a dearheart indeed.  Im with Muushka on making her an honorary groupie.  She sounds like she fits right in

Barb  Have a great time and tell Bob and Leslie hello from the Whitesells


----------



## jimmytammy

15 days


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...sounds great!  Have you stayed at OKW before?


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> 15 days



Do you guys have any ADR's?

I've passed my 180 day window and I simply can't get excited about any meals.  I've made 1 lousy adr for Artist point.  The last couple of trips WDW restaurants have been mediocre at best that every time I think of booking some where I sort of cringe.  
I'm thinking of doing Mama Melrose in HS simply to get the fantasmic dinner package since fantasmic is only scheduled for twice during my 8 day trip.

any plans on eating on site?


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . I simply can't get excited about any meals. . . . . . . . . The last couple of trips WDW restaurants have been mediocre at best



Isn't that the truth!  

Is it that we just are in a rut?  It just seems like every trip the TS meals are slightly less exciting, slightly less delicious, slightly less than expected.  And don't get me started about what I think "Free Dining" has done to Disney Dining!  

I have come to realize that Disney's TS restaurants are the same as hotel restaurants; they don't depend on repeat customers for sustainability; the traveller or one-time-visitor will always need a meal.

I have always made ADRs for every day before we go, so we have something for the day, and they are usually what we plan around when it comes to Parks or venues for the day.  The plan is to have a reservation and cancel it early in the day if we change our minds.  Trying to get in at the appropriate time without one is tough!  And just think of the thrill someone gets when told "we have a cancellation for that time, we can get you in!"  The magic continues!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> 15 days



Woo hoo!!!          Too bad I'll miss you on this trip.       23 days to go for me!  



eliza61 said:


> Do you guys have any ADR's?
> 
> I've passed my 180 day window and I simply can't get excited about any meals.  I've made 1 lousy adr for Artist point.  The last couple of trips WDW restaurants have been mediocre at best that every time I think of booking some where I sort of cringe.
> I'm thinking of doing Mama Melrose in HS simply to get the fantasmic dinner package since fantasmic is only scheduled for twice during my 8 day trip.
> 
> any plans on eating on site?



We almost always eat exclusively on-site because of DS10's need for gluten free meals.  No one does special dietary requests like Disney.  We always eat at Kona Cafe.  I've never had a bad meal there.  We used to do 'Ohana's before we became 4 "adults" but now it's just too expensive.  We also love Boma, but again now that we're all adults it's pricey.  If I had to splurge on one of those 2 it would be Boma.  We've always enjoyed Le Cellier for lunch.  Dinner was too expensive there before & now it's even worse since I've seen the new signature menu.  They really raised their prices.    We'll usually do LTT for lunch on our last day.  Tradition dictates the last day is spent at MK & since DS10 can't get anything to eat at the airport we try to have a big lunch to hold us over until we get home.   HTH.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Do you guys have any ADR's?
> 
> I've passed my 180 day window and I simply can't get excited about any meals.  I've made 1 lousy adr for Artist point.  The last couple of trips WDW restaurants have been mediocre at best that every time I think of booking some where I sort of cringe.
> I'm thinking of doing Mama Melrose in HS simply to get the fantasmic dinner package since fantasmic is only scheduled for twice during my 8 day trip.
> 
> any plans on eating on site?



We haven't made any ADR's for our trip next month.  We've never been big on making them since we feel like it ends up dictating our days.

We tend to eat mostly on-site, and typically end up getting one TS meal per day, usually around 3:00 p.m.    We find we can usually get a table without a huge wait and it frees up our plans which normally aren't figured out until each morning.

The ADR's we usually get are for Fantasmic dinner packages.  But I think we'll pass on that on the next trip.


----------



## franandaj

I just made my first reservation at the Villas today.  After a huge battle with the dvcmember.com website and a technical support person I logged in to find my VWL points in my account!      So I moved my last four days of my trip this Fall from SSR to VWL.  I'm not even going to count the days since I'm not even past the 7 month point.

I find that we still like many of the restaurants, but we like to dine at the Signatures, and so far we haven't been as disappointed with those restaurants as we have with the other dining experiences.  On the nights that we don't have ADRs we will either cook our own dinner or eat from the F&W kiosks.

I just realized that I'll be returning from a non-Disney vacation the day that my 180 day window opens.  Maybe I'll get up at 6AM and do them online before checking out of the hotel.


----------



## MiaSRN62

15 days....whoo hoo Jimmytammy ! 

I am in a dilemma right now of getting the TIW card vs DDP. Never had DDP before, but the prices of the restaurants have really jumped. I recall paying just a smidge under $30 for Boma last Aug. Just checked and it's almost $40/adult. Is it my imagination or have the restaurants really raised their prices ? 

I'm with horselover....Kona is one of our favs......everyone want O'Hana most of the time and we can usually get an ADR at Kona. It's a hidden jewel I think---overshadowed by O'Hana. 
I feel like Cape May (dinner) Buffet went up by like $6-$8 too ? That's another one we like.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 

I'm excited for you *JT*! You'll be in single digits before you know it.

Is *blossom* back from her cruise yet? 

*Maria*, we find that the TiW card works best for us.  We're not big dessert eaters and would far prefer a salad/appetizer over dessert. We also noticed the dramatic increase in restaurant prices on our last trip. I just can't justify a $40.00 buffet. Kona is also one of our favorites.


----------



## Inkmahm

Found this thread on page 2!

Stopping in for a quick update: 

Still praying for all those in need.  

Happy Birthday for those that I missed!

Only 2 weeks for us until we're in WDW!  Yay!

And the big news- I'll be starting a consulting assignment for my previous employer next week.  I think it will start at 2 days per week and I'm not sure if it will increase or stay at that rate.  I don't know for how long, either.  But it will be a great entry for my resume, being to include a consulting assignment for the company that had to let me go for financial reasons 16 months ago.  Now I just have to figure out how much to charge.  I think it is an open checkbook at this point.


----------



## stopher1

Hey Groupies!  Hope you have a terrific weekend.  It's cold, wet and rainy here in the Indy area.  Sounds a lot like the Pacific Northwest... makes me think of the Lodge.  Wishing I could be there right now... but we will be stepping foot into it in just 31 days.  While our upcoming trip won't be for a stay at the Lodge, we will be eating at WCC for breakfast on my DD's birthday.  It was her choice  (I think she's learning, don't you?)  Plus the kids want to hang around the pool at the Lodge for a while, and we want to walk the trail over to the Fort to see the horses.  So all in all, I believe, it will be a nice morning.  Long story to it - but we actually won't be staying at AKV anymore either - but this time back to OKW.  DW and DD have never stayed there, so it'll be fun to get their reactions and impressions.  This will be a non-parks trip - lots of relaxing in the villa, with a few excursions out into the world.  

On another note - my grandmother has become stable enough that the doctors have released her from the hospital!  But she could not go back to her assisted living situation, rather she has gone in to a skilled nursing facility where she'll have more monitoring, etc.  My aunt said, based on conversations with the doctors & nurses, it will probably be where she stays.  So we'll see.   Thanks for the prayers to date.  It's still not over, one way or the other, but at least she's stable.  As my cousin told me when we talked yesterday - "she's a resiliant lady".   Now if only she could recognize her family...


----------



## twokats

Sorry I have been MIA for a while.  The pixie/moose dust worked at my cousin's funeral.  I was able to get up and speak with no problems.  I was able to inject a little humor in it and I was also able to look at my aunt and cousins and not loose it at all.  Mom said I did really good.

Happy birthday to all the groupies that I missed. . . Muushka, I hope you had a really good one. . . prayers to all groupies that have personal and family illnesses and congratulations for upcoming vacations and contracts acquired.  And if there is any other situation I missed know that I have been thinking of all of you.

The end of January, I lost my main job at a local church that I had been with for 10 years.  They decided to merge with another church in town and wanted the new office manager to be more of a presence and it did not work with me taking care of Mom, so I had to tell them no thank you, so I now only work two afternoons a week and am on the lookout for a new flexible part-time job.  Then a couple of weeks after that we find out my husband needed surgery for a double hernia and will be on medical leave from his job for six weeks (we still have a month to go).  But the icing on the cake is coming up this week. . . I have to have a biopsy done on a lump they found in my breast.  Believe it or not, I am not really worried about it, I feel relatively calm about the whole procedure (at least right now I do).  It looked like a piece of popcorn on the sonogram, so I have had a little laugh about it, but I will let y'all know what comes of the test next week.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, we find that the TiW card works best for us. We're not big dessert eaters and would far prefer a salad/appetizer over dessert. We also noticed the dramatic increase in restaurant prices on our last trip. I just can't justify a $40.00 buffet. Kona is also one of our favorites.


*DiznyDi*...we have used TIW many years in past and liked it as well. So we're so torn right now.DH almost just wants to try DDP just to see what it's like ? Still deciding.....we're a family of 5. One dinner at BOMA (i.e.) would cost $200 (without tax....well TIW discount would be the tip). DDP would cost about $47/person/day which comes to $235/day (or the equivalent of ONE dinner at Boma). So dh is thinking maybe try DDP. Just hate making all those ADR's and having to stick to a plan every day. 

*stopher1*....glad your grandmother has pulled through....sorry she must go to a skilled nursing facility. That could be more difficult on everyone. Continued prayers and hugs. 

*Kathy (Twokats)*....praying and sending so many positive thoughts your way that the lump will turn out to be nothing. HUGS !!!! So sorry about your job too. Hoping something comes your way. Hang in there. 

*Inkmahm*....thanks for bringing us back to page 1 ! Congrats on your assignment as well. All the best ! And happy 2 week countdown !


----------



## franandaj

MiaSRN62 said:


> *DiznyDi[/BOne dinner at BOMA (i.e.) would cost $200 (without tax....well TIW discount would be the tip). DDP would cost about $47/person/day which comes to $235/day (or the equivalent of ONE dinner at Boma). So dh is thinking maybe try DDP. Just hate making all those ADR's and having to stick to a plan every day.
> *


*

Have you heard that as a DVC member you can divide up your reservation and get the DDP only for certain days and then not have it other days?  Call MS to ask about it, but you could get it just for the day you want to go to Boma and you would get a Buffet meal and a CS meal for that day and then not have to be on the dining plan.

Alison*


----------



## MiaSRN62

franandaj said:


> Have you heard that as a DVC member you can divide up your reservation and get the DDP only for certain days and then not have it other days?  Call MS to ask about it, but you could get it just for the day you want to go to Boma and you would get a Buffet meal and a CS meal for that day and then not have to be on the dining plan.
> 
> Alison



Oh wow Alison.....no, hadn't heard ! This is exciting now.....add a third option to the mix. I appreciate the head's up.


----------



## jimmytammy

Not missing on purpose guys, having tech issues with PC, and havent been able to gets hands on Macbook long enough to do much typing.

twokats  Will be praying for good results, and glad all went well for you at cousins funeral...we knew you could do it

Granny  We have stayed at OKW once in a studio.  It inspired us to buy more pts.  Not that we needed a lot of help  Looking forward to staying in a 1 bedroom this time.  dianeschlit made us aware of getting a 1 bed with 2 doors to bath like VWL.  The 1 beds nearest HH have 1 door, goes through main bedroom.  Not a big deal, but nice to have 2 doors with 4 folks!  The SouthPointe/TurtlePond areas are what we are hoping for.

Eliza  We did make ADRs.  We are mixed about meals at WDW.  Certain places still draw us in, some have lost appeal for sure.  We dont like making everything work around meals and tend to not allow that to happen so much anymore.  But living in our area, not many exciting places to eat, so WDW still has some draw for us where meals are concerned.  We have TIW so we sorta justify using that saving a few $$s along the way.

We have ADRs at 50s, Kona, LTT, Olivias, San Angel and Via Napoli which we are looking forward to 1st time!  We will eat at Pizza Hut 1st night, get groceries and such.  ESPN will probably fit in along the way before a Braves game.

19th cant get here soon enough!!


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  It's Sunday night, and of course a new work week begins very soon... 

I thought I would share a little something with you while it's fresh on my mind, regarding my grandmother.

My aunt contacted us today and said the last 2 days in the Skilled Nursing facility haven't been quite great.  She is hallucinating, yelling at people and of course confused thanks to the dementia factor.  She doesn't want to be there, but of course cannot go home to her assisted living apartment.  Her pain is apparently lessened, but she cannot move on her own, and needs assistance.  When she is up out of bed, she's now pretty much wheel chair bound.  Oy.   Continued prayers are always appreciated.  Thanks friends.  

Another thing I thought I'd share, while perhaps not such a big deal here with you all (maybe, maybe not), I reached a little milestone tonight.  My 10,000th post.  Over on my other primary thread, the Dis Dad's Club, the guys have been waiting pretty much with baited breath for what I might have to pontificate about.  Like it's really all that important!  But anyway - I thought I'd let you see it for yourselves - if you are at all remotely interested - since the Groupies do play an important role in that post   even if the Groupies thread has not been my primary posting home during my DIS years.  Here's to the next 10,000!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph* - 10,000 WOW!  That is a lot of DisBoard interaction.  I recommend you for the DisBoard Silver Star!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK Groupies & Lovers of all things Wilderness Lodge:  Where would you find this rug?


----------



## horselover

Stopher - congrats on your 10,000th post!     




Dizny Dad said:


> OK Groupies & Lovers of all things Wilderness Lodge:  Where would you find this rug?



Hmmmm.  In DiznyDi's new WL room?   Actually I'm stumped.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> OK Groupies & Lovers of all things Wilderness Lodge:  Where would you find this rug?



One of our favorite spots!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*WOW - KAT4DISNEY *- Can't deny it since you answered with a photo!

Somehow I thought the question would last more than 2 posts, but I forgot I was dealing with those that love the Lodge!

So Groupies, bring on your mystery photos and let'e see how we all do . . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

*KAT4DISNEY* - Here's DiznyDi lovin' it too . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good Monday Morning Groupies!!  I'm back in snowy MN.  Sigh.  When I hop on a plane I'd rather end up at a sunny lodge with boat whistles going off in the background.  






Twokats - Hoping that your procedure goes easily and for good results.  

Stopher - Glad to hear that your grandmother improved enough to leave the hospital but sorry to hear the adjustment is difficult.  My grandmother also suffered from a type of dimentia and was in a nursing home.  After a few years she took a fall and broke her hip which then ended her ability to get around.  From what I've experienced with dimentia (my father passed away from Alzheimer's also) is that the patients are often very restless so it can be extremely frustrating to be confined.  My dear little grandmother  (4'8" on a good day!) who was known to be one of the sweetest, easy going people ever started swearing!    Hopefully your grandmother can be relatively comfortable and we're keeping you all in our prayers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> *KAT4DISNEY* - Here's DiznyDi lovin' it too . .



Nice!!!  It's so cozy in front of that fire place.  

Glad I had the photo to confirm though!  The memory isn't quite as sharp as it used to be.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Somehow I thought the question would last more than 2 posts, but I forgot I was dealing with those that love the Lodge!
> 
> So Groupies, bring on your mystery photos and let'e see how we all do . . . .


Had me going Dizny Dad.....I was still "thinking" on it......I will try and find some mystery pics ?!!!


----------



## Muushka

Newsflash!  

*Happy Birthday to ladytink75!*

Today is her big day!

I just got home from Williamsburg and haven't read a thing yet, but wanted to wish ladytink75 a happy one.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Sorry I have been MIA for a while.  The pixie/moose dust worked at my cousin's funeral.  I was able to get up and speak with no problems.  I was able to inject a little humor in it and I was also able to look at my aunt and cousins and not loose it at all.  Mom said I did really good.
> 
> Happy birthday to all the groupies that I missed. . . Muushka, I hope you had a really good one. . . prayers to all groupies that have personal and family illnesses and congratulations for upcoming vacations and contracts acquired.  And if there is any other situation I missed know that I have been thinking of all of you.
> 
> The end of January, I lost my main job at a local church that I had been with for 10 years.  They decided to merge with another church in town and wanted the new office manager to be more of a presence and it did not work with me taking care of Mom, so I had to tell them no thank you, so I now only work two afternoons a week and am on the lookout for a new flexible part-time job.  Then a couple of weeks after that we find out my husband needed surgery for a double hernia and will be on medical leave from his job for six weeks (we still have a month to go).  But the icing on the cake is coming up this week. . . I have to have a biopsy done on a lump they found in my breast.  Believe it or not, I am not really worried about it, I feel relatively calm about the whole procedure (at least right now I do).  It looked like a piece of popcorn on the sonogram, so I have had a little laugh about it, but I will let y'all know what comes of the test next week.



Kathy, I am so glad it went well for your cousin's funeral.  It is such a big task, but when it goes well, which it sounds like it did, it is so sweet.  Good job.

Prayers for your procedure this week.  It sounds like you have a handle on it, which is great.  And I hope something part-time comes soon for you.



stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies!  It's Sunday night, and of course a new work week begins very soon...
> 
> I thought I would share a little something with you while it's fresh on my mind, regarding my grandmother.
> 
> My aunt contacted us today and said the last 2 days in the Skilled Nursing facility haven't been quite great.  She is hallucinating, yelling at people and of course confused thanks to the dementia factor.  She doesn't want to be there, but of course cannot go home to her assisted living apartment.  Her pain is apparently lessened, but she cannot move on her own, and needs assistance.  When she is up out of bed, she's now pretty much wheel chair bound.  Oy.   Continued prayers are always appreciated.  Thanks friends.
> 
> Another thing I thought I'd share, while perhaps not such a big deal here with you all (maybe, maybe not), I reached a little milestone tonight.  My 10,000th post.  Over on my other primary thread, the Dis Dad's Club, the guys have been waiting pretty much with baited breath for what I might have to pontificate about.  Like it's really all that important!  But anyway - I thought I'd let you see it for yourselves - if you are at all remotely interested - since the Groupies do play an important role in that post   even if the Groupies thread has not been my primary posting home during my DIS years.  Here's to the next 10,000!



Continued prayers for your grandmother, Stopher.  And I checked out and loved your post about your 10K posts and how you got here!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> One of our favorite spots!



Love the picture!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday to LadyTink75 !


----------



## Muushka

We just got home from Williamsburg.  We met HappyDinks Bob and Leslie for lunch there.  What a fun couple they are, as usual.  They said to be sure to say hello back to everyone.  I didn't realize that they have been MIA for several months!!!  We keep up with email, so I thought they were here too.  They said they have a LOT of catching up to do! Bob drove us on a mini-tour of Williamsburg and then we went to lunch at a college-run establishment.  Good food, not a chain, got to love it!

Then we went over to our B&B and checked in.  They (HD) love history so hung with us at the B&B for a while checking the place out.  We stayed at A Williamsburg WhiteHouse 
http://awilliamsburgwhitehouse.com/
and got to stay in the Thomas Jefferson room.  It was beautiful.  The place had a lot of presidential memorabilia and was beautifully decorated.  They went down several notches when they only had skim milk for the coffee, but other than that, it was a great place to stay. We arrived in a monsoon on Sunday, but clear (cold) weather replaced it today.  We didn't have really warm clothes so we just did some shopping and left by 12 today.  It was a nice visit, hope to return again soon!

My kitchen is almost done!! 2 or so more days.  Can't wait!!  My Lodgey lights are installed, LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We met HappyDinks Bob and Leslie for lunch there


A BIG "HI" from me !!!! 

The B&B in Williamsburg was gorgeous Barb !!!!
And we MUST see finished pics of your new Lodge kitchen !!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday LadyTink75!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher  Congrats on the big 10,000!!  Hang in there buddy with your grandma.  We are all praying for her and for your family.

Barb  Sounds like a great trip!!  We love Williamsburg too.

Dad  I should feel embarrassed, you had me stumped.  As many times as I have sat there I dont look down much


----------



## DizGirl20

Just wanted to pop in and say I hope to be a new owner soon - found a VWL contract this morning. Within an hour of finding it (at a most excellent price!) the buyer and I agreed on an offer.  Now waiting for it to pass ROFR.  I am so excited - I will keep you posted but wish us luck!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DizGirl20 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I hope to be a new owner soon - found a VWL contract this morning. Within an hour of finding it (at a most excellent price!) the buyer and I agreed on an offer.  Now waiting for it to pass ROFR.  I am so excited - I will keep you posted but wish us luck!



Wow DizGirl !!! Awesome and mucho congrats on making VWL your HOME ! 




HOME !


----------



## ladytink75

Muushka said:


> Williamsburg is a beautiful place... I haven't been there in like 10 years... I just LOVE all the history thats behind that city...
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wish also.


----------



## jimmytammy

DizGirl20 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I hope to be a new owner soon - found a VWL contract this morning. Within an hour of finding it (at a most excellent price!) the buyer and I agreed on an offer.  Now waiting for it to pass ROFR.  I am so excited - I will keep you posted but wish us luck!



Keep us informed!!


----------



## sleepydog25

DizGirl20 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I hope to be a new owner soon - found a VWL contract this morning. Within an hour of finding it (at a most excellent price!) the buyer and I agreed on an offer. Now waiting for it to pass ROFR. I am so excited - I will keep you posted but wish us luck!


Welcome home!  I'm sure you'll have no issues passing ROFR.


----------



## Muushka

ladytink75 said:


> Williamsburg is a beautiful place... I haven't been there in like 10 years... I just LOVE all the history thats behind that city...
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wish also.



You are most welcome!  And please visit us often.  I see you are going home in Dec.  We won't be going at that time this year, but some pictures and a trip report would be great!



DizGirl20 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I hope to be a new owner soon - found a VWL contract this morning. Within an hour of finding it (at a most excellent price!) the buyer and I agreed on an offer.  Now waiting for it to pass ROFR.  I am so excited - I will keep you posted but wish us luck!



Best wishes for a new VWL contract!  Looking forward to giving you an official Welcome Home!!!


----------



## stopher1

DizGirl20 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I hope to be a new owner soon - found a VWL contract this morning. Within an hour of finding it (at a most excellent price!) the buyer and I agreed on an offer.  Now waiting for it to pass ROFR.  I am so excited - I will keep you posted but wish us luck!



That's so awesome!    Pixie dust and moosy dust for a quick & easy passing of ROFR.


----------



## stopher1

Ahhh.... 





















Don'tcha just wish you could be here today?   I do...


----------



## MiaSRN62

AHhhhhh is right stopher.........dreamin'...........


----------



## Granny

stopher...thanks for the "VWL moments" this dreary Tuesday morning.  And yes, it would be great to be sitting in one of the rockers right about now!


----------



## Dizny Dad

It is so easy to find a place to relax at The Lodge!  Most places seem to be unused most of the time. . . .


----------



## MiaSRN62

> It is so easy to find a place to relax at The Lodge! Most places seem to be unused most of the time. . . .


Absolutely Dizny Dad....here are some of my spots we've enjoyed :


----------



## vacationbug

Hi There all "Moose-Groupies"!  

Is anyone planning any kind of meeting/get-together in August?  We're trying on the VWL for fit, as long-time Lodge lovers, we're looking forward to it!  Just me and the hubbie; almost empty-nesters....


----------



## Dizny Dad

vacationbug said:


> Hi There all "Moose-Groupies"!
> 
> Is anyone planning any kind of meeting/get-together in August?  . . . . . .



Look to page 1 of our little party here and you will find:

*August*
kid-at-heart 13-20 VWL - First stay at the Lodge!
MiaSRN62 21-25 AKV
eliza61 24-27 BLT and then 27 - September 1 VWL

Enjoy your time together - sounds like you've earned it.

Welcome Home!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> It is so easy to find a place to relax at The Lodge! Most places seem to be unused most of the time. . . .


That is perhaps the single biggest reason I enjoy the Lodge so--there always seems to be places to relax and get away from the hubbub that is so often Disney.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> August
> kid-at-heart 13-20 VWL - First stay at the Lodge!
> MiaSRN62 21-25 AKV
> eliza61 24-27 BLT and then 27 - September 1 VWL



Hey *vacationbug*....I'm always up for a meet ! I'll be at Kidani however Aug 21-25. Only had points left for a one bedroom and needed that extra sleeper chair and bathroom otherwise I'd be at VWL ! 

*eliza*....we are overlapping by ONE day.....maybe we can meet up ???? Aug 24 is our one semi open day. We have dinner at Boma at 4:30 pm. Otherwise sort of loosely planned to be in AK that day....but after dinner we should be pretty flexible ?


----------



## franandaj

DizGirl20 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I hope to be a new owner soon - found a VWL contract this morning. Within an hour of finding it (at a most excellent price!) the buyer and I agreed on an offer.  Now waiting for it to pass ROFR.  I am so excited - I will keep you posted but wish us luck!



Good luck! I just closed on a contract last week and made my reservation for my first Villa visit to the lodge for this Fall.  You should have no problems, but I know the ROFR period can be nerve racking!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hey *vacationbug*....I'm always up for a meet ! I'll be at Kidani however Aug 21-25. Only had points left for a one bedroom and needed that extra sleeper chair and bathroom otherwise I'd be at VWL !
> 
> *eliza*....we are overlapping by ONE day.....maybe we can meet up ???? Aug 24 is our one semi open day. We have dinner at Boma at 4:30 pm. Otherwise sort of loosely planned to be in AK that day....but after dinner we should be pretty flexible ?



I am sooooooooo jealous.  I want to meet you guys too!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> I am sooooooooo jealous.  I want to meet you guys too!!!



That would be soooooo awesome !!!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> That would be soooooo awesome !!!



One of these days we need to do a Groupie Girls Gathering


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> One of these days we need to do a Groupie Girls Gathering



YEEESSSS !!


----------



## horselover

DizGirl20 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I hope to be a new owner soon - found a VWL contract this morning. Within an hour of finding it (at a most excellent price!) the buyer and I agreed on an offer.  Now waiting for it to pass ROFR.  I am so excited - I will keep you posted but wish us luck!



Good luck!   



Muushka said:


> One of these days we need to do a Groupie Girls Gathering



Count me in!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I just noticed that you're listing 2012 Cruises.  Well, our family will be on the Dream for the 5 night double dip, August 19, 2012 cruise!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> I just noticed that you're listing 2012 Cruises.  Well, our family will be on the Dream for the 5 night double dip, August 19, 2012 cruise!
> 
> Bobbi



Awesome Bobbi, but Stopher is the keeper of the trips and he will probably see this but asks to be PM'd.

Double dip!  We did one of those a couple of years ago.  Fun!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> Awesome Bobbi, but Stopher is the keeper of the trips and he will probably see this but asks to be PM'd.
> 
> Double dip!  We did one of those a couple of years ago.  Fun!



OK...thanks...I think our DGC are more than ready for 2 days at CC.  I'll do the PM now...


----------



## Happydinks

Hi dear Groupies-

We have been truly MIA since our trip in December to the Lodge - and all the groupie meets.  We have about 100 pages of postings to catch up on to find out what's been going on with everyone.

Muushka and Mr. Muush filled us in on some of the goings on when we visited with them on Sunday (it was so wonderful to hang with them for a few hours!).  We think of you all often - but it's tax season now and winter in the oil business is brutal - so we've had little to no time for checking the boards.

We just wanted to say hi - and hope to be more "present" in the future!  

Leslie and Bob


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> One of these days we need to do a Groupie Girls Gathering



Count me in!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Count me in!



For sure Granny !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happydinks said:


> Hi dear Groupies-
> 
> We have been truly MIA since our trip in December to the Lodge - and all the groupie meets.  We have about 100 pages of postings to catch up on to find out what's been going on with everyone.
> 
> Muushka and Mr. Muush filled us in on some of the goings on when we visited with them on Sunday (it was so wonderful to hang with them for a few hours!).  We think of you all often - but it's tax season now and winter in the oil business is brutal - so we've had little to no time for checking the boards.
> 
> We just wanted to say hi - and hope to be more "present" in the future!
> 
> Leslie and Bob



Hi Leslie & Bob !
Don't worry...I was MIA for awhile too (dh's health concerns/surgery and me back to school). You'll get back in the swing of things !!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Im up for a groupies girl meet too.  I can wear a wig, not well, but I can wear one


----------



## DiznyDi

Congratulations *DizGirl20*!  You should pass ROFR without any difficulty.

Count me in for the 'Groupie Girls plus JT and Granny Gathering'.

So nice that you stopped for a visit, Leslie! We've missed you (Bob, too!) Wonderful that you were able to spend some time with Muush and Mr. Muush.


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> For sure Granny !





jimmytammy said:


> Im up for a groupies girl meet too.  I can wear a wig, not well, but I can wear one



I'd be up for one too!  I LIKE girls... in fact I LOVE two very special ones...  does that count?


----------



## DizGirl20

I just want to say thanks to everyone so far - you sure are the friendliest group of people! - and I truly hope that my contract passes ROFR so I can hang out here some more with you guys!  I don't want to jinx myself but if/when it passes, I'll let you know cause we will get it for an amazing price.  We also own at AKV.  Does anyone else own there?  I think I must really be drawn to the "lodge" atmosphere.  Both resorts just seem so homey and cozy to me.  Are there any VWL locations that are considered to be more "desirable" than others?  Already thinking ahead to when I make my first reservation!  This ROFR process is going to kill me, but I've been through it before.  Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Granny

DizGirl20 said:


> I just want to say thanks to everyone so far - you sure are the friendliest group of people! - and I truly hope that my contract passes ROFR so I can hang out here some more with you guys!



Well, we really don't require ownership to be a Groupie.  In fact, several Groupies own elsewhere.  All that's required is an appreciation for the special atmosphere and draw that WL/VWL has.  



> I don't want to jinx myself but if/when it passes, I'll let you know cause we will get it for an amazing price.



As we say around here, we'll toss some Moose Dust (our version of pixie dust) your way in hopes that it all works out for you! 



> We also own at AKV.  Does anyone else own there?  I think I must really be drawn to the "lodge" atmosphere.  Both resorts just seem so homey and cozy to me.


WL and AKL were designed by the same architect (he also designed the Grand Californian at Disneyland).  So it's no surprise that they share a lot of the same ambience.



> Are there any VWL locations that are considered to be more "desirable" than others?  Already thinking ahead to when I make my first reservation!  This ROFR process is going to kill me, but I've been through it before.  Good things come to those who wait!



Honestly, VWL is such a small resort that even the farthest villas from the elevators are not very far compared to most DVC "hotel style" resorts.  If you've been to AKV, there's NOTHING to compare to the hallways there!  
The only "bad" view at VWL is the infamous "Dumpster View" that overlooks the maintenance area at the far end of the building on the bus side of the resort.  So many people tend to ask for the "lake side".  Aside from that, you're pretty much going to see....woods.  That works perfectly with the theming.

Best of luck to you and your ROFR process.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Groupie Girls? . . . . . . . . can I come, too? (Jimmy, Stoph & Granny need my support!)


----------



## Inkmahm

My first day of consulting at my old company was yesterday and I go back today (doing it two days per week minimum).  Of course, today we have another snow storm.  I hate driving in snow but I have 83 miles ahead of me so I have to get going.

One of the things having to commute does is give me time to think and pray.  I just wanted to let you know that I may not be here as often while I'm back to the working world but I am thinking about and praying for all of you with the various needs!


----------



## stopher1

DizGirl20 said:


> We also own at AKV.  Does anyone else own there?  I think I must really be drawn to the "lodge" atmosphere.  Both resorts just seem so homey and cozy to me.



We do... and at their sister lodge in California too at Disneyland... the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian.   All three were designed by the same architect, Peter Dominick.   Superb properties all.  The Lodge has just such wonderful rustic charm.  Love, love, love it.  It is, hands-down, our favorite resort at Walt Disney World.


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Hi dear Groupies-
> 
> We have been truly MIA since our trip in December to the Lodge - and all the groupie meets.  We have about 100 pages of postings to catch up on to find out what's been going on with everyone.
> 
> Muushka and Mr. Muush filled us in on some of the goings on when we visited with them on Sunday (it was so wonderful to hang with them for a few hours!).  We think of you all often - but it's tax season now and winter in the oil business is brutal - so we've had little to no time for checking the boards.
> 
> We just wanted to say hi - and hope to be more "present" in the future!
> 
> Leslie and Bob



Well, looky here!  HD!!  Hi Leslie and Bab 



jimmytammy said:


> Im up for a groupies girl meet too.  I can wear a wig, not well, but I can wear one



You know, once I submitted that reply, I regretted it.  The men on this thread are the best on the Dis, IMHO.  I can't imagine having a meet without you guys!



DizGirl20 said:


> I just want to say thanks to everyone so far - you sure are the friendliest group of people! - and I truly hope that my contract passes ROFR so I can hang out here some more with you guys!  I don't want to jinx myself but if/when it passes, I'll let you know cause we will get it for an amazing price.  We also own at AKV.  Does anyone else own there?  I think I must really be drawn to the "lodge" atmosphere.  Both resorts just seem so homey and cozy to me.  Are there any VWL locations that are considered to be more "desirable" than others?  Already thinking ahead to when I make my first reservation!  This ROFR process is going to kill me, but I've been through it before.  Good things come to those who wait!



Hang with us regardless where you own!!!  We have some very faithful Groupies that don't own at VWL!



Dizny Dad said:


> Groupie Girls? . . . . . . . . can I come, too? (Jimmy, Stoph & Granny need my support!)



DD, it would not be the same without you and your buds.


----------



## Nicoal13

A Groupie girls meet sounds like fun! 

Had a rough start to our morning here. DH woke me up at 5am because he went into the kitchen and the floor was flooded. We have a clogged pipe that caused the dishwasher to not drain properly and drained it all out onto our floor. Ugh! We have a laminate floor in our kitchen and it sucked up some water, so there is some buckling in a few spots. Eventually we wanted to replace that floor anyway, but it still stinks and wasn't a fun way to wake up. 

Plus, like Ink said its snowing here in WI again today. Winter feels as if it will never end.

On the bright side, less than 2 months now until I'm at the Lodge!!!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hey *vacationbug*....I'm always up for a meet ! I'll be at Kidani however Aug 21-25. Only had points left for a one bedroom and needed that extra sleeper chair and bathroom otherwise I'd be at VWL !
> 
> *eliza*....we are overlapping by ONE day.....maybe we can meet up ???? Aug 24 is our one semi open day. We have dinner at Boma at 4:30 pm. Otherwise sort of loosely planned to be in AK that day....but after dinner we should be pretty flexible ?



Aaaagh, I knew Sid the squid would be my downfall.  Thanks Maria but unfortunately we pushed back our trip by 2 days.  Sid is thinking about going to the University of Miami (yeah, like that's gonna happen) so we're going to Miami for 2 days so we can check it out.  If I have to eat Ramien noodles in order to pay his tuition I really think he should go some place cold and snowy like University of Buffalo or North Dakota.



Muushka said:


> I am sooooooooo jealous.  I want to meet you guys too!!!





Muushka said:


> One of these days we need to do a Groupie Girls Gathering



Ok, you guys are going have to post your 2012 dates, I may have to sneak away for 2 days and say hello.  Think I could get away with saying I'm just popping into the city by way of Orlando?  



Dizny Dad said:


> Groupie Girls? . . . . . . . . can I come, too? (Jimmy, Stoph & Granny need my support!)



Psst, we kinda already had you guys penciled in..... lol


----------



## sleepydog25

DizGirl20 said:


> I just want to say thanks to everyone so far - you sure are the friendliest group of people! - and I truly hope that my contract passes ROFR so I can hang out here some more with you guys! I don't want to jinx myself but if/when it passes, I'll let you know cause we will get it for an amazing price. We also own at AKV. Does anyone else own there? I think I must really be drawn to the "lodge" atmosphere. Both resorts just seem so homey and cozy to me.* Are there any VWL locations that are considered to be more "desirable" than others?* Already thinking ahead to when I make my first reservation! This ROFR process is going to kill me, but I've been through it before. Good things come to those who wait!


As Granny said, the only "bad" view is at the far, far end of the hallway near the dumpster, but having stayed down there once, it wasn't all that bad--it was more of a peripheral vision thing for me.  I usually ask for a pool view as many of those rooms allow nice vistas of the mother Lodge, the pool, and a bit of the lake.  Otherwise, everything is woods, woods, and more woods--but I like that!


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> A Groupie girls meet sounds like fun!
> 
> Had a rough start to our morning here. DH woke me up at 5am because he went into the kitchen and the floor was flooded. We have a clogged pipe that caused the dishwasher to not drain properly and drained it all out onto our floor. Ugh! We have a laminate floor in our kitchen and it sucked up some water, so there is some buckling in a few spots. Eventually we wanted to replace that floor anyway, but it still stinks and wasn't a fun way to wake up.
> 
> Plus, like Ink said its snowing here in WI again today. Winter feels as if it will never end.
> 
> On the bright side, less than 2 months now until I'm at the Lodge!!!



Oh what a yucky way to wake up.  But on the bright side, new floors!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Barb

You knew us guys among the groupies were going to sabotage that girl get together anyway, didnt you?

Next time, you need to do things behind our backs so we wont know whats going on.  Most of the time Im clueless, so it wouldnt have taken much to pull the wool over my eyes!


----------



## jimmytammy

The older I get, the earlier I get up, and the sooner I go to bed!  Anybody know how to remedy that?


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> The older I get, the earlier I get up, and the sooner I go to bed!  Anybody know how to remedy that?



It's just the Circle of Life!  I have to say the same thing about me; morning alarm at 4:58AM, office by 6AM; in bed by 9:30 PM (if I can make it!).  It hasn't always been like that.  Unfortunately, our trips to The World reflect very much the same schedule, maybe shifted by an hour (since I'm on "vacation")!

But the cool part is, I don't want to be "remedied".  

*Jimmy* - let's just hope that the Groupie Girl Meet is in the afternoon!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> The older I get, the earlier I get up, and the sooner I go to bed!  Anybody know how to remedy that?



Fountain of youth?  LOL.

The old guy and I went to Las Vegas for New Years eve!!  Not sure if you've been, but they close the strip down to vehicle traffic on NYE and the casinoes host fireworks at midnight, along with almost every casino is having a varity of parties.

Needless to say, we got up early, did a little sight seeing, had a fabulous dinner, saw a dance troupe at the Monte Carlo and then..... fell asleep by 10 pm thereby missing the firework show.  On the one day where you are supposed to be up at midnight to bring in the New Year.  

We blame it on the fact that there is a 3 hour time difference between Jersey and Nevada.    So technically when we went to bed at 10, it was actually 1 am in NJ.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Aaaagh, I knew Sid the squid would be my downfall. Thanks Maria but unfortunately we pushed back our trip by 2 days. Sid is thinking about going to the University of Miami (yeah, like that's gonna happen) so we're going to Miami for 2 days so we can check it out. If I have to eat Ramien noodles in order to pay his tuition I really think he should go some place cold and snowy like University of Buffalo or North Dakota.


Hey eliza.....I understand.....bummer...but I understand. I also get the whole Ramen Noodle concept !!! College tuition is killer. I will have THREE kids in college next fall.....and if you count me, because I went back too, that makes FOUR. Can you say totally broke ?!!!  Dh and I are splurging on an Oct Magic cruise. It's just he and I and we have NEVER ever taken a vacation alone except for a 2 night weekend 12 years ago. He and I have been married almost 25 years. So to have not taken a vacation without the kids never even occurred to us before my friend, who is a travel agent and is going with us, booked us for a good rate. We are feeling guilty about it though. 
Good luck visiting U of Miami !!!!


----------



## horselover

DizGirl20 said:


> I just want to say thanks to everyone so far - you sure are the friendliest group of people! - and I truly hope that my contract passes ROFR so I can hang out here some more with you guys!  I don't want to jinx myself but if/when it passes, I'll let you know cause we will get it for an amazing price.  We also own at AKV.  Does anyone else own there?  I think I must really be drawn to the "lodge" atmosphere.  Both resorts just seem so homey and cozy to me.  Are there any VWL locations that are considered to be more "desirable" than others?  Already thinking ahead to when I make my first reservation!  This ROFR process is going to kill me, but I've been through it before.  Good things come to those who wait!



I own at AKV too.  AKV was our very 1st contract.  We've only been able to stay there once so far.  I'm looking forward to staying there again & next time in a savannah view room.  You have excellent taste in accommodations!   



eliza61 said:


> Ok, you guys are going have to post your 2012 dates, I may have to sneak away for 2 days and say hello.  *Think I could get away with saying I'm just popping into the city by way of Orlando? *



That sounds perfectly logical to me!  



Dizny Dad said:


> It's just the Circle of Life!  I have to say the same thing about me; morning alarm at 4:58AM, office by 6AM; in bed by 9:30 PM (if I can make it!).  It hasn't always been like that.  Unfortunately, our trips to The World reflect very much the same schedule, maybe shifted by an hour (since I'm on "vacation")!
> 
> But the cool part is, I don't want to be "remedied".
> 
> *Jimmy* - *let's just hope that the Groupie Girl Meet is in the afternoon!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We also own at AKV. Does anyone else own there?


Hi DisGirl....
Even though I consider myself a pretty loyal VWL Groupie I don't own there 
We own AKV and BLT. And yes, AKV does remind me to a significant degree to WL/VWL. I believe it is the same architect at both. But there is something about the surrounding grounds at WL/VWL that just shouts out to me.  
Aside from the savanna, I'm not particularly drawn to the surrounding grounds at AKV. When I walk around WL/VWL just feels so awesome. We chose AKV and BLT because we're a family of 5. Having that sleeper chair and extra bathroom makes a big difference to us. But I long for a VWL contract.......ahhhh....one day.......


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  Back from my midwinter break!  Visited the BCV for the night before the cruise and actually got a great room very near the elevators!  Had dinner at Kouzzina and enjoyed it quite a bit!  Then off to the Dream..and boy is it!  She is a beautiful ship and definitely feels bigger.  Absolutely LOVED the Duck!  So much fun! Last night of the cruise was very rough!  Many got sea sick!  The it was home to our beloved Lodge to which I havent been since Stan retired.  It felt so good to be home!  We had the last room on the first floor by the gate that says no admittance.  It was extremely peaceful. No bus noise because they are rehanging the area and the buses were moved over to the parking lot.  Met the new Rang er, but his name escapes me.  Best thing was that Cora remembered me when we checked in and so did the bell services guy!  Too funny.  Nothi g like sitting in the hot tub late at night after a long day in the parks!


----------



## DizGirl20

Granny said:


> The only "bad" view at VWL is the infamous "Dumpster View" that overlooks the maintenance area at the far end of the building on the bus side of the resort.  So many people tend to ask for the "lake side".  Aside from that, you're pretty much going to see....woods.  That works perfectly with the theming.
> 
> Best of luck to you and your ROFR process.



OK so if I say "lake side" I will hopefully avoid the Dumpster View?!  Does anyone have a picture of this Dreaded View (I notice you guys are pretty good at posting pictures)?!

Sent my paperwork in today for ROFR.  So the wait begins...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DizGirl20 said:


> OK so if I say "lake side" I will hopefully avoid the Dumpster View?!  Does anyone have a picture of this Dreaded View (I notice you guys are pretty good at posting pictures)?!
> 
> Sent my paperwork in today for ROFR.  So the wait begins...



Well, since you asked!    Not a view from a room but of the area so you can see it.  






This lovely creature didn't seem to mind the view:






And looking back from the service area gate towards the villas.


----------



## tea pot

Hi all I just wanted to Pop in and say HI 
Only to learn that I'm 5 pages behind 
I hate when I let this happen! 
Hope to catch up some time today 
I did scan back a little so..... when is this Groupie Girl...? Guy Meet?
You know I'm always ready for a Groupie Meet 

Take care and stay well Groupies


----------



## Granny

DizGirl20 said:


> OK so if I say "lake side" I will hopefully avoid the Dumpster View?!  Does anyone have a picture of this Dreaded View (I notice you guys are pretty good at posting pictures)?!
> 
> Sent my paperwork in today for ROFR.  So the wait begins...



It's really not as dreadful as some would make it out to be.  If you look down and to the left from a couple of rooms you'll see this:






If you look straight ahead or to the right, you'll see trees.  From my understanding, there are no odors coming from the service area.  However, there can be some noise from time to time.  

All in all, it's not horrible.  I've had worse room locations at BWV and BCV.  But we believe in full disclosure here, so now you know!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back TP and Bloss 

Bloss, your cruise sounds wonderful.  Maybe when that new ship comes out and has the 7 nighters, we will splurge on DCL.

TP yup Groupie Girl Gathering, with the fellas!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . .  Maybe when that new ship comes out and has the 7 nighters, we will splurge on DCL. . . . . .



Is that the cruise you are taking the rest of us on?  Cool, a NEW ship!  Why use the old when NEW will DO!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Is that the cruise you are taking the rest of us on?  Cool, a NEW ship!  Why use the old when NEW will DO!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad  Afternoon meets are the best!!  Works for me

Eliza  Arent they going to be searching for that Fountain in the upcoming Pirates movie?  If so, I may want to join that voyage!  Capt. Jack, move over, here I come


----------



## DizGirl20

Thanks for posting the dumpster pics!  I would be bummed if this was the view we got during our first stay @ VWL but what can you do.  I think if there were to be noise from the dumpster - that would bug me more than the view.  On a separate note, I sent in the paperwork for our contract... but for some reason the seller is dragging his/her feet.  Ugh!  They have until Tuesday to sign.  Just want it in by the 3/20 deadline.  I have gone the resale route before but for some reason I am very anxious about this one.  I just want to be able to post that I am a VWL Owner!!!


----------



## medic318

Dw, ds, dd, and myself had the good luck to get a 1 bedroom in October. Friends of ours are staying at FW in their camper so we wanted to be as close as possible to them. Between reading the different reviews online and this thread, I am very excited. VWL sound like a great place! We have stayed at SSR and also had a THV. Definitely looking forward to October.


----------



## eliza61

DizGirl20 said:


> Thanks for posting the dumpster pics!  I would be bummed if this was the view we got during our first stay @ VWL but what can you do.  I think if there were to be noise from the dumpster - that would bug me more than the view.  On a separate note, I sent in the paperwork for our contract... but for some reason the seller is dragging his/her feet.  Ugh!  They have until Tuesday to sign.  Just want it in by the 3/20 deadline.  I have gone the resale route before but for some reason I am very anxious about this one.  I just want to be able to post that I am a VWL Owner!!!



Let me just say Diz, that we got the dumpster view one time and I thought I would be seriously bummed but you know what, I really wasn't.   In the interest of full disclosure, most of the time when we sit on the balcony, its at the end of the night, so it's dark and we're not looking down.  Generally its "the old guy" (my dh) and I and we're relaxing with a beer or a glass of wine while the kids either are sleeping or watching tv.  so all we see are trees and we hear the normal "night" sounds mixed in with quiet people noise.


----------



## twokats

DizGirl20 said:


> Thanks for posting the dumpster pics!  I would be bummed if this was the view we got during our first stay @ VWL but what can you do.  I think if there were to be noise from the dumpster - that would bug me more than the view.  On a separate note, I sent in the paperwork for our contract... but for some reason the seller is dragging his/her feet.  Ugh!  They have until Tuesday to sign.  Just want it in by the 3/20 deadline.  I have gone the resale route before but for some reason I am very anxious about this one.  I just want to be able to post that I am a VWL Owner!!!





eliza61 said:


> Let me just say Diz, that we got the dumpster view one time and I thought I would be seriously bummed but you know what, I really wasn't.   In the interest of full disclosure, most of the time when we sit on the balcony, its at the end of the night, so it's dark and we're not looking down.  Generally its "the old guy" (my dh) and I and we're relaxing with a beer or a glass of wine while the kids either are sleeping or watching tv.  so all we see are trees and we hear the normal "night" sounds mixed in with quiet people noise.



We also got the dumpster view the last time we were at the lodge and it was not bad at all.  We focused more on the trees and did not hear any noise or have anything bad related to the room.  It is quite a walk from the elevator, but all in all it was not a bad room at all.


----------



## Muushka

Just some thoughts......

First, I got a phone call from my sister this morning.  I understood just about everything she said and the few words that were garbbled, she knew right away that they were wrong, stayed patient, and said the right ones!  My niece meets with the infectious disease doc this week, dying to hear what they have to say.  I am still not convinced that everything is all right, she still has an occasional headache and fever.

We have friends in Japan (our ESL students, mom, dad and 2 great kids).  I found out today that they are just fine, but the some of the children's classmates have not been found yet.  I have a fascination/fear of tsunamis.  This will be on my mind for a very long time.  I just viewed some news related videos and pictures.  My heart goes out to that country.

Hoping to hear from some Groupie parents how the girls are doing.  They are still in my prayers.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thoughts and Prayers for those in Japan and elsewhere that have had their worlds changed because of the earthquake and resulting tsunami.  And let's pray the nuc's are taken under control, too!  

Although Japan has the most prepared population on the planet when it comes to organized evacuations, we repeatedly must learn that powerful natural forces can always overpower all man made plans.

Best to have faith in One more powerful than mother nature!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Continued hope and prayers for your sister Muushka that the docs will be able to find some more things out which will help her. 

The Japan tragedy is so hard to watch on TV. It doesn't even seem real it is so horrible and sad. I heard that via a satellite photo that Japan has actually shifted 9 feet.......my heart goes out to all there......


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Thoughts and Prayers for those in Japan and elsewhere that have had their worlds changed because of the earthquake and resulting tsunami.  And let's pray the nuc's are taken under control, too!
> 
> Although Japan has the most prepared population on the planet when it comes to organized evacuations, we repeatedly must learn that powerful natural forces can always overpower all man made plans.
> 
> Best to have faith in One more powerful than mother nature!



Amen brother!  How is your daughter?  She is still in our prayers....


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Just some thoughts......
> 
> First, I got a phone call from my sister this morning.  I understood just about everything she said and the few words that were garbbled, she knew right away that they were wrong, stayed patient, and said the right ones!  My niece meets with the infectious disease doc this week, dying to hear what they have to say.  I am still not convinced that everything is all right, she still has an occasional headache and fever.
> 
> We have friends in Japan (our ESL students, mom, dad and 2 great kids).  I found out today that they are just fine, but the some of the children's classmates have not been found yet.  I have a fascination/fear of tsunamis.  This will be on my mind for a very long time.  I just viewed some news related videos and pictures.  My heart goes out to that country.
> 
> Hoping to hear from some Groupie parents how the girls are doing.  They are still in my prayers.



Barb - so glad to hear Lexie is doing better.  Continued prayers all will be resolved with no further issues.   Great news that your friends are fine.  My heart just aches for all those affected in Japan.  The footage is so hard to watch.    



Dizny Dad said:


> Thoughts and Prayers for those in Japan and elsewhere that have had their worlds changed because of the earthquake and resulting tsunami.  And let's pray the nuc's are taken under control, too!
> 
> Although Japan has the most prepared population on the planet when it comes to organized evacuations, we repeatedly must learn that powerful natural forces can always overpower all man made plans.
> 
> Best to have faith in One more powerful than mother nature!



Very well said DiznyDad!  I'll 2nd Muush's question.  How is your DD doing?

12 more days until my trip!              I'm all packed & ready to go already.           I'm so looking forward to bringing Dsis over to the Lodge for a visit.  Hopefully she'll understand what I'm always gushing about when she sees it for herself.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Muush* - We, too, are glad to hear Lexie is doing better.  

*Horselover* - 12 more days - COOL!    (DiznyDi syas we are at about the 50 days out mark!)  Guard those expectations of how much Dsis will love The Lodge; if your not a groupie, somehow you just may not see what we see.

DD is physically getting better, but at a much slower rate than she wants.  She has no stamina to sustain much, so needs lots of rest throughout the day.  Her emotions are taking a beating right now.  The different pain management drugs and routines are causing some depression, which is hard to battle.  There are many tears during the day, surrounded by times of laughter and gratefulness.  DSIL is working hard serving his congregation every day and tending to DD all night; a great man with such depth of heart and caring.  DD & DSIL will be with us until the middle of April, then it will be off to their nice little house in western PA.  Both are looking forward to that day.  DiznyDi & I had kind of gotten used to being empty nesters, but have welcomed the life (and extra dog) back into the house.  Thanks for all concerned and for prayers.


----------



## skylynx

Hard to complain about waiting to see if ROFR came through for our VWL add on with all the real agony going on in our tortured planet, but would love some Wilderness-style pixie dust here.

When we bought into DVC in 2007, we wanted a VWL contract, but SSR is what was selling at the time and the incentives made it crazy to not buy SSR. We did a small add on at AKV right after that, but VWL has always been our favorite DVC resort, just as Wilderness Lodge has always been our favorite regular resort! 

So lo and behold, a 25 pt VWL add-on appears on the TSS email. Small contracts are pretty rare and the price per point was what we paid when we first bought SSR on our initial contract in 07, so we thought we should jump on it even though we don't really need more points (or more MF's). We were shocked it was still available, and said yes, we want it! Even though we know 25 points isn't enough anymore for 2 nights anywhere, anytime at VWL, we just want so badly to own a piece of our favorite. Is that crazy? Probably not on this thread. 

Waiting for ROFR to come through, and hoping we close with no issues so we can join your happy group.


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME *skylynx*! So nice to have you here. You're welcome to stop by for a visit anytime!  Grab a moosie for your signature, if you'd like, too.  Our momma moose, Muushka, has instructions on page 1 of the thread.

Here's lots and lots of Moose dust for you:


----------



## sleepydog25

skylynx said:


> *Even though we know 25 points isn't enough anymore for 2 nights anywhere, anytime at VWL, we just want so badly to own a piece of our favorite.*


See you once every three years or so!    Seriously, welcome and don't be afraid to join in here anytime.  There _*is*_ something special about the Lodge. . .


----------



## skylynx

We stay at VWL at least once a year already...we've been really lucky even at 7 months out, so it won't be three years between stays, for sure!

Oh, how I wish when DVC juggled the points around for 2010 that they would have allowed a window for owners to pick up small numbers of points (maybe in increments of five) to allow the number of points they owned to give them the lodging options they had before the switch (when two studio weeknights off season at VWL or AKL could be had for under 25 pts, and now you're 2 or 3 points short without borrowing.) Probably the real estate expenses for such small numbers were the prohibitive factor, but it sure would have been appreciated!


----------



## horselover

Welcome skylynx & best of luck with ROFR.              Here's your requested moose dust.                   And by the way you don't have to be an owner to be a groupie you just have to love the Lodge.    

Oh & one other thing you should know about us.  We love pics!   No pressure or anything though.


----------



## Nicoal13

Barb - continued prayers for Lexie. Sounds like a promising phone convo you had with her.

DiznyDad - continued prayers for your DD as well. 

Skylynx - welcome to the groupies!!

Spring is coming to WI! Yay! It's been sunny and in the 40s and now the 50s for tomorrow. Can't wait. So nice to have light outside yet after dinner. DS has started his countdown on the calendar by placing a sticker on every day until we leave. 

Tried to visit my Grandpa in the nursing home today because I hadn't been there in a couple months. But got there and had to turn around as they shut down his wing today because of illness. Instead went and had a smoothie with my cousin and did a little shopping. 

DH's sister is visiting next week. She currently lives in Fort Riley KS with her hubby who is a army chaplain. She is driving up here to put some things in storage at the IL's house because they are moving again. To Okinawa! They will be in Japan for 3 years most likely. Leaving sometime in May. Sounds like they are still on schedule to leave in May, even after the disaster there. Okinawa was not affected as I've heard. But it will be good to see her before they leave. Not sure that we'll ever be able to fly over for a visit.


----------



## skylynx

OK...you asked for pictures!

Here are the pups!






Here's me and our ponies.






And here we are at our land in Colorado, where we will build our own "Wilderness Lodge" of logs over the next couple years!






and here's the whole family!






So, can I  join your club now?  Please please please?


----------



## franandaj

Skylynx,
You're already in!  All that's required is a love for the lodge!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Welcome Skylynx!*

I know everybody will love a _Groupie Meet _at your Wilderness Lodge in Colorado!  Let DH know we will all be over!  

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## eliza61

skylynx said:


> Hard to complain about waiting to see if ROFR came through for our VWL add on with all the real agony going on in our tortured planet, but would love some Wilderness-style pixie dust here.
> 
> 
> Waiting for ROFR to come through, and hoping we close with no issues so we can join your happy group.



Welcome home skylynx, ownership isn't a requirement to join (thank goodness, as my home resort is BC)  just a love of the lodge.   Well maybe a picture or two and you've got that down.  Beautiful pictures.  I'm a city gal, so I'm still trying to figure out how to do a WL house in a NYC condo.  

speaking of pictures...

Any rainy day pictures of the lodge or the world.  It's raining the proverbial cats and dogs here in Jersey and thought it would be fun to be wet some where else.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pics of all your human & four-legged family members skylynx!  I'm partial to the horse pictures as you might guess from my user name.         Love the mountain pic too.  My family loves, loves, loves CO!   It's one of our very favorite places to vacation.  We haven't been able to get back there for a couple of years & I really miss it.  Maybe next summer.

Eliza - sorry no rainy day pics of the Lodge to share, although it is one of my favorite places to hang out on a rainy day.  Even if we're not staying there if it's raining we tend to gravitate towards it.  So many cozy places to hide & read a book.   

Almost to the single digit dance!


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> Any rainy day pictures of the lodge or the world.  It's raining the proverbial cats and dogs here in Jersey and thought it would be fun to be wet some where else.



Your wish is my command eliza!  Here are a few from DW and my trip to the Lodge last year for our anniversary...  it was raining like cats and dogs most of that stay.  These three at DTD are the only rainy ones I have in photobucket... right now.  I'll look and see if I have others that I can upload and share.


----------



## sleepydog25

skylynx said:


> And here we are at our land in Colorado, where we will build our own "Wilderness Lodge" of logs over the next couple years!


What part of CO is this?  I lived in C. Springs for three years back in the early 90s and loved it.  I don't think they want me back now.


----------



## Muushka

*Skylynx*, welcome to our merry band of Groupies!  I see you have a Moosie for a siggy, you have declared a love for the lodge, you have posted pictures (awesome ones I might add) and you have visited us more than once!  Wow are you a quick study!!!  Welcome!

Thank you all for asking about and praying for my sister.  Nationwide prayers via Groupies!  Gotta love it!



Dizny Dad said:


> *Muush* - We, too, are glad to hear Lexie is doing better.
> 
> *Horselover* - 12 more days - COOL!    (DiznyDi syas we are at about the 50 days out mark!)  Guard those expectations of how much Dsis will love The Lodge; if your not a groupie, somehow you just may not see what we see.
> 
> DD is physically getting better, but at a much slower rate than she wants.  She has no stamina to sustain much, so needs lots of rest throughout the day.  Her emotions are taking a beating right now.  The different pain management drugs and routines are causing some depression, which is hard to battle.  There are many tears during the day, surrounded by times of laughter and gratefulness.  DSIL is working hard serving his congregation every day and tending to DD all night; a great man with such depth of heart and caring.  DD & DSIL will be with us until the middle of April, then it will be off to their nice little house in western PA.  Both are looking forward to that day.  DiznyDi & I had kind of gotten used to being empty nesters, but have welcomed the life (and extra dog) back into the house.  Thanks for all concerned and for prayers.



Thank you for the update, DD.  I hope that she continues to regain her strength following that big surgery.  And that your SIL continues to be the husband that people will look to as an example of a man of God.
And it is wonderful that you are able to have them back with you!  Dog and all!



Nicoal13 said:


> Barb - continued prayers for Lexie. Sounds like a promising phone convo you had with her.
> 
> DiznyDad - continued prayers for your DD as well.
> 
> Skylynx - welcome to the groupies!!
> 
> Spring is coming to WI! Yay! It's been sunny and in the 40s and now the 50s for tomorrow. Can't wait. So nice to have light outside yet after dinner. DS has started his countdown on the calendar by placing a sticker on every day until we leave.
> 
> Tried to visit my Grandpa in the nursing home today because I hadn't been there in a couple months. But got there and had to turn around as they shut down his wing today because of illness. Instead went and had a smoothie with my cousin and did a little shopping.
> 
> DH's sister is visiting next week. She currently lives in Fort Riley KS with her hubby who is a army chaplain. She is driving up here to put some things in storage at the IL's house because they are moving again. To Okinawa! They will be in Japan for 3 years most likely. Leaving sometime in May. Sounds like they are still on schedule to leave in May, even after the disaster there. Okinawa was not affected as I've heard. But it will be good to see her before they leave. Not sure that we'll ever be able to fly over for a visit.



Aw, I'm sorry you didn't get to see your Grandpa, I hope it wasn't his illness.  
Let the countdown begin for your VWL trip!
And let me get this straight.  Your SIL is moving to Japan?  I cannot imagine moving there, even to an area not affected.  But that is why he is the chaplain and I am the Groupie!


----------



## skylynx

Thanks for the warm, rustic welcome!

Sleepydog, our land is on Storm Mountain, which is part of the town of Drake just outside of Estes Park. We're about 15 minutes from Rocky Mt Natl Park. In the photo, our slice of heaven is the mixed meadow and forest directly to the left of my husband's (his right) shoulder. We have five acres of horse property and we can't WAIT to move the ponies there. It's attached to half a million acres of national forest, so we won't lack for room to ride! We plan to move this summer and rent a while (it's near impossible to get a construction loan now).

Once its built, everyone's invited and we'll have a heck of a cookout!


----------



## stopher1

Welcome skylynx!   What a beautiful picture from Colorado, and a great looking family too - including the animals.  Glad you've joined us.  



eliza I found a few more pics from our anniversary stay.  These are rainy day pics, but not really rainING pics, although it was probably still lightly raining when I took these - I'm really not sure anymore.   It was coming down hard for a while then let up, then poured, then let up... wash, rinse, repeat....


----------



## horselover

skylynx said:


> Thanks for the warm, rustic welcome!
> 
> Sleepydog, our land is on Storm Mountain, which is part of the town of Drake just outside of Estes Park. We're about 15 minutes from Rocky Mt Natl Park. In the photo, our slice of heaven is the mixed meadow and forest directly to the left of my husband's (his right) shoulder. We have five acres of horse property and we can't WAIT to move the ponies there. *It's attached to half a million acres of national forest, so we won't lack for room to ride!* We plan to move this summer and rent a while (it's near impossible to get a construction loan now).
> 
> Once its built, everyone's invited and we'll have a heck of a cookout!



Ok now I'm really jealous!   The most spectacular scenery to ride in anywhere IMHO.   Our 1st trip to CO was to the Land Guest Ranch in Estes Park.  Absolutely incredible.  I think it was the best vacation we've ever been on.

Count me in for the cookout!        

Thanks for all the pics Stopher!


----------



## stopher1

Groupies I have an update on my Grandmother front, and my FIL front:

- my grandmother continues to deal with a lot of pain, and now has a cracked lumbar.  They are going to be filling the crack today with medical cement.  AND she's now being moved out of the assisted living facility that she moved in to last week to a "Board and Care" facility, where the patient to nurse ratios are much, much smaller.  Apparently there is a doctor on staff there as well.  My aunt says there are only 44 patients in the place total, compared to 196 in the AL facility.  Now they are praying for a successful transfer as the move in to the AL facility was met with lots of hositility and additional confusion.  Sigh.

- my FIL has now had 3 chemo treatments, and each one has been getting worse.  His spirits are very low now, and his pain is increasing as he continues to weaken.  My DW has scheduled a trip out there now for mid-May, but that very well might need to be moved up as well.  Another Sigh.  

As it is right now, we're scheduled to be in the World in less than 3 weeks.  A little R-N-R is what I need right now.  Been going like gangbusters on the home front, the work front, and with Scouts and I'm just plain tired.  I'm looking forward to a morning at WCC and relaxing in the rockers and by the pool for a good spell after that breakfast.  

Hope you have a good Wednesday all.


----------



## DizGirl20

OK so while I am anxiously waiting through the ROFR period, I am doing a little bit of planning ... thinking about Christmas.  Any wild and crazy chance I might be able to get a room (the week b/w Xmas and NYE) once the points are in my account?  Unfortunately I think it might be another 30 days before this happens.  Just thought I'd ask you experts!  Also, does anyone ever hear from Stan?  I met him when we last stayed at WL in 2008 and just think the world of him.  He gave us a wonderful tour... did someone replace him (not that is he is replaceable!!!)?  Thanks everyone!


----------



## wildernessDad

Does anybody know if Granny is in Scotland currently?


----------



## Muushka

Stopher, thank you for the update on your family.  Continuing prayers for both Grandma and FIL.  I am so sad that your FIL spirits are low and feeling bad.



skylynx said:


> Thanks for the warm, rustic welcome!
> 
> Sleepydog, our land is on Storm Mountain, which is part of the town of Drake just outside of Estes Park. We're about 15 minutes from Rocky Mt Natl Park. In the photo, our slice of heaven is the mixed meadow and forest directly to the left of my husband's (his right) shoulder. We have five acres of horse property and we can't WAIT to move the ponies there. It's attached to half a million acres of national forest, so we won't lack for room to ride! We plan to move this summer and rent a while (it's near impossible to get a construction loan now).
> *
> Once its built, everyone's invited and we'll have a heck of a cookout!*



WooHoo!  Cookout at one of the newest Groupie's new digs!!!



DizGirl20 said:


> OK so while I am anxiously waiting through the ROFR period, I am doing a little bit of planning ... thinking about Christmas.  Any wild and crazy chance I might be able to get a room (the week b/w Xmas and NYE) once the points are in my account?  Unfortunately I think it might be another 30 days before this happens.  Just thought I'd ask you experts!  Also, does anyone ever hear from Stan?  I met him when we last stayed at WL in 2008 and just think the world of him.  He gave us a wonderful tour... did someone replace him (not that is he is replaceable!!!)?  Thanks everyone!



Hi DizGirl20 .  Yup, Ranger Stan has been replaced by Ranger I cannot remember his name!  We did the Lodge tour with him this past December and thought he was wonderful.  Not Stan, but it is an apples/oranges thing.  Both are different, but I enjoy them both (well, not the apples anymore, I'm allergic, but I digress....).  JimmyTammy keeps up with him and we had him as our guest of honor at 2 Groupie meets in Dec!

I hope your points get added quickly, Christmas can be tricky to book for.

Say DizGirl20, your sig looks kind of sad and lonely.  Ever consider adopting a Moosie?  I'll bet he would look mighty handsome on you!


----------



## sleepydog25

DizGirl20 said:


> OK so while I am anxiously waiting through the ROFR period, I am doing a little bit of planning ... thinking about Christmas. Any wild and crazy chance I might be able to get a room (the week b/w Xmas and NYE) once the points are in my account? Unfortunately I think it might be another 30 days before this happens. Just thought I'd ask you experts! Also, does anyone ever hear from Stan? I met him when we last stayed at WL in 2008 and just think the world of him. He gave us a wonderful tour... did someone replace him (not that is he is replaceable!!!)? Thanks everyone!


There is hope, though it might be slim.  However, I know of a certain someone who closed on a VWL contract 20 Apr of last year, and once points were in the system a few days later, snagged split-stay ressies at SSR and VWL, then went on the waitlist.  Long story short, after a few months of calling frequently, we wound up with the complete reservation being at VWL, no split stay.  Granted, that was the first week of December, but hopefully, this gives you a ray of hope.  Good luck!


----------



## sleepydog25

skylynx said:


> Thanks for the warm, rustic welcome!
> 
> Sleepydog, our land is on Storm Mountain, which is part of the town of Drake just outside of Estes Park. We're about 15 minutes from Rocky Mt Natl Park. In the photo, our slice of heaven is the mixed meadow and forest directly to the left of my husband's (his right) shoulder. We have five acres of horse property and we can't WAIT to move the ponies there. It's attached to half a million acres of national forest, so we won't lack for room to ride! We plan to move this summer and rent a while (it's near impossible to get a construction loan now).
> 
> Once its built, everyone's invited and we'll have a heck of a cookout!


Colorado is a gorgeous state, and I loved the summer weather pattern.  In fact, I enjoyed the weather there pretty much year-round and loved the hiking/running/biking scene.  For the record, I'll eat anything.


----------



## wildernessDad

Bump.


----------



## wildernessDad

wildernessDad said:


> Does anybody know if Granny is in Scotland currently?



Bump.


----------



## DizGirl20

Muushka said:


> Say DizGirl20, your sig looks kind of sad and lonely.  Ever consider adopting a Moosie?  I'll bet he would look mighty handsome on you!



I have thought about adding a Moose, but don't want to jinx myself until my contract passes ROFR!!!  I promise once that happens it will be the first thing I do


----------



## Muushka

DizGirl20 said:


> I have thought about adding a Moose, but don't want to jinx myself until my contract passes ROFR!!!  I promise once that happens it will be the first thing I do





*wildernessDad *I didn't know Granny was going to Scotland.  Didn't he go last year?


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> *wildernessDad *I didn't know Granny was going to Scotland.  Didn't he go last year?



I sent you a PM.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Does anybody know if Granny is in Scotland currently?



Just logging on to the site for the first time today.  It's been a busy morning.    The following is totally 

No I'm not in Scotland.  Somone hacked into my e-mail account and sent the bogus "HELP" e-mail to everyone in my address book.  I've been getting calls all morning from friends and acquaintances asking about the e-mail.

Basically, it said that I am in Scotland, got mugged and need money.  But it doesn't say how to get money to me.  Just a needless nuisance meant to cause my life problems, I guess.  

The hacker also cleaned out my In Box, Sent and Trash folders as well as my Address Book.  

It doesn't appear any harm was done to my computer, but it will take a long time to re-construct address book, etc.

So if anyone (incl WD) gets that e-mail, just delete it.  I'm fine and it's totally bogus.  But thank you for your concern.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Just logging on to the site for the first time today.  It's been a busy morning.    The following is totally
> 
> No I'm not in Scotland.  Somone hacked into my e-mail account and sent the bogus "HELP" e-mail to everyone in my address book.  I've been getting calls all morning from friends and acquaintances asking about the e-mail.
> 
> Basically, it said that I am in Scotland, got mugged and need money.  But it doesn't say how to get money to me.  Just a needless nuisance meant to cause my life problems, I guess.
> 
> The hacker also cleaned out my In Box, Sent and Trash folders as well as my Address Book.
> 
> It doesn't appear any harm was done to my computer, but it will take a long time to re-construct address book, etc.
> 
> So if anyone (incl WD) gets that e-mail, just delete it.  I'm fine and it's totally bogus.  But thank you for your concern.




Yeah, I got it.  My last reply to them stated that I wasn't going to wire the funds, because it could be fraud.  Thanks for coming on and verifying that it was fraud.

Sorry your account was hacked.  I'm glad you are all safe.  I'm glad I didn't send them any money.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Yeah, I got it.  My last reply to them stated that I wasn't going to wire the funds, because it could be fraud.  Thanks for coming on and verifying that it was fraud.
> 
> Sorry your account was hacked.  I'm glad you are all safe.  I'm glad I didn't send them any money.



My gosh, I'm so glad you didn't send money.  I'm praying that anyone that knows me won't be sending money.  I'm afraid my actions wouldn't be very Christian if I ever met up with this cyber scam artist.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> My gosh, I'm so glad you didn't send money.  I'm praying that anyone that knows me won't be sending money.  I'm afraid my actions wouldn't be very Christian if I ever met up with this cyber scam artist.



I'll hold him; you can hit him.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sorry that happened, Granny!


----------



## franandaj

Granny said:


> My gosh, I'm so glad you didn't send money.  I'm praying that anyone that knows me won't be sending money.  I'm afraid my actions wouldn't be very Christian if I ever met up with this cyber scam artist.



Sorry you got hit by that.  I've received that email from so many of my friends now, I've just learned to ignore it.  Sorry that you have reconstruct your address book and everything.


----------



## Muushka

But on the positive side, I got to talk with The Granny!  Someone asked me to call him to see if he was all right.  And I did before coming to the boards.  Silly me!  I hadn't received the email, so after 2 people told me about it, I got worried too!


----------



## stopher1

The Alison, I too have received numerous emails like that supposedly from friends stuck in Europe, Asia - even here in various cities in the US... I just ignore them.  Our IT dept even said not to reply to them as that just gives the naughty ones more email addresses to be able to bait more people, as well as somehow provide IP information for more potential hack jobs.  



Muushka said:


> But on the positive side, I got to talk with The Granny!  Someone asked me to call him to see if he was all right.  And I did before coming to the boards.  Silly me!  I hadn't received the email, so after 2 people told me about it, I got worried too!



So you're saying, we just need to post some bad/funny/phony information and you'll get concerned and CALL us?  That would be cool... but honestly you don't need to wait for bad information to be posted before you call.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow Granny, so sorry that happened to you!  Fortunately you're OK and not in Scotland.  Good luck with the re-build.


----------



## Granny

Thanks everyone for the words of support.  And it was a bonus to get to talk to you Muush...now a voice to go with the name! 

WDad...I'll take you up on your offer to assist in "questioning" the culprit!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad everything is ok Granny ! Except for the stupid, pain in the you-know-what hacker !  

Good luck getting all your contacts and important stuff back.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Thanks everyone for the words of support.  And it was a bonus to get to talk to you Muush...now a voice to go with the name!
> 
> WDad...I'll take you up on your offer to assist in "questioning" the culprit!



. Let's get him!


----------



## emazingli

Hi tea pot. he looks like a friendly man. hope I can meet him.


----------



## horselover

Happy St. Patrick's Day groupies!  













If you're wondering why there are 9 cows it's in honor of the single digit dance!   Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Cute Julie!
... And a Happy St. Pats Day to you, too!


----------



## Muushka

emazingli said:


> Hi tea pot. he looks like a friendly man. hope I can meet him.



I can't help it.....

You think the man who scammed Granny looks friendly *AND *you want to meet him!!! 


Love those dancing cows HL!

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY TO ALL
*
An Irish Blessing 

"May the road rise up to meet you, May the wind always be at your back, May the rain fall softly on your face, May the good Lord hold you in the palm of His hand, Until we meet again."​*


----------



## tea pot

tea pot said:


> *Giving a Picture Shout Out to a Treasured Groupie Friend *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Big Welcome Home to our New Groupies
> 
> * Meriweather and emacek*



*emazingli* I think this is the guy you're talking about (Pic from page 1)
I don't know the other one but I'm with WD Let's get him!




Muushka said:


> I can't help it.....
> 
> You think the man who scammed Granny looks friendly *AND *you want to meet him!!!
> 
> 
> Love those dancing cows HL!
> 
> HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY TO ALL
> *
> An Irish Blessing
> 
> "May the road rise up to meet you, May the wind always be at your back, May the rain fall softly on your face, May the good Lord hold you in the palm of His hand, Until we meet again."​*



*Hey Muush *Happy St Pat 
Thanks for the Irish Blessing  I never knew the 2nd and 3rd line... Love it 

*DD* *is doing just fine *Praise God Thanks so much for asking.
She started her treatment and is increasing her dose every 2 weeks, so far no side effects but please continue to keep her in your prayers.
We are both so grateful for all the groupie's prayers and support
as I've said before I feel truly blessed to have found you guys  




skylynx said:


> OK...you asked for pictures!
> 
> Here are the pups!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and our ponies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we are at our land in Colorado, where we will build our own "Wilderness Lodge" of logs over the next couple years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the whole family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, can I  join your club now?  Please please please?



*WOW... A big Groupie Welcome to You and Your family  
You guys Look Like your were Born Groupies !*


*Horselover* Love Love your Dancing Cows.... WD will be jealous 

*Di and Dad *thanks for the update your DD is still in our prayers.
I'm sure you"ll miss them when they go home.

*Granny* Boy what a pain


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day groupies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're wondering why there are 9 cows it's in honor of the single digit dance! Woo Hoo!!!!


What?  No dancing moose?!


----------



## tea pot

DizGirl20 said:


> OK so while I am anxiously waiting through the ROFR period, I am doing a little bit of planning ... thinking about Christmas.  Any wild and crazy chance I might be able to get a room (the week b/w Xmas and NYE) once the points are in my account?  Unfortunately I think it might be another 30 days before this happens.  Just thought I'd ask you experts!  *Also, does anyone ever hear from Stan? * I met him when we last stayed at WL in 2008 and just think the world of him.  He gave us a wonderful tour... did someone replace him (not that is he is replaceable!!!)?  Thanks everyone!



Sending Pixie Dust for your ROFR and Dec booking  
as far Ranger Stan goes boy did you come to the right thread.
the groupies have met with him several times since his retirement but I'll let Jimmy fill you in with that and maybe some repeat groupie pics. 



stopher1 said:


> Your wish is my command eliza!



  What Trooper Groupie 
Happy to be in Disney World even if he is soaking wet!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> What?  No dancing moose?!



Apparently only the cows appreciate green beer!

Teapot - will continue to send prayers up for your DD.  Glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy St Patty's Day Groupies !​


----------



## quirty30

We're checking in tomorrow for our first ever VWL stay...perhaps we will become Groupies in the very near future 

On another note, I really should try and get a few hours of sleep!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

quirty30 said:


> We're checking in tomorrow for our first ever VWL stay...perhaps we will become Groupies in the very near future
> 
> On another note, I really should try and get a few hours of sleep!!!!



When you finally are settled in and all are doing their thing, go to the Carolwood Pacific Room and grab one of the grand daddy leather rockers in front of the fireplace; close your eyes and relax - your HOME!


----------



## sleepydog25

quirty30 said:


> We're checking in tomorrow for our first ever VWL stay...perhaps we will become Groupies in the very near future
> 
> On another note, I really should try and get a few hours of sleep!!!!


Be sure to take pics and share your thoughts with us. . .and join in here anytime.


----------



## Muushka

quirty30 said:


> We're checking in tomorrow for our first ever VWL stay...perhaps we will become Groupies in the very near future
> 
> On another note, I really should try and get a few hours of sleep!!!!




WooHoo!!! An almost there Groupie!!!!  When you get the urge to join us, we will here!  And grab yourself a Moosie!

And for birthday notification......wait for it.......wait for it........



*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!!  (March 19)*


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *DD* *is doing just fine *Praise God Thanks so much for asking.
> She started her treatment and is increasing her dose every 2 weeks, so far no side effects but please continue to keep her in your prayers.
> We are both so grateful for all the groupie's prayers and support
> as I've said before I feel truly blessed to have found you guys
> snip....



That is great news.  Thank you for the update.  She will be continued to be lifted up.


----------



## sleepydog25

Slow day so I'll post a few pics. First up. . .

. . .last Sunday on the Appalachian Trail, about an hour's drive from my house. . .






. . .then a shot of Wishes from our balcony 4 Dec 2010. . .






. . .and the same shot earlier that day (hope this helps those who are wondering about some of the views); it was a 1BR, lakeside, just a couple of doors down the main hallway on the fourth floor. . .






After that day, it got--_brrrrr_--very cold!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!

Hey folks, been cracking the whip this week trying to get all loose ends tied before pulling the family wagon down the road in a few mins., so trying to get caught up on posts.  Seems like lots going on in everyones lives.  Just want you to know I will be lifting all in prayer in need.  And welcome to all the newbies!!

We will be at OKW this time, studio 2 nights then 1 bed.  Going to see Braves Sun. and Fri.  Looking forward to seeing revamped HM exterior.  Hoping to see AnnieT and her DH, hoping to catch up with Ranger Stan.  Someone asked about him, I will do my best to give an update soon.

See yall on the other side of the World!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Inkmahm


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> We will be at OKW this time, studio 2 nights then 1 bed.  Going to see Braves Sun. and Fri.  Looking forward to seeing revamped HM exterior.  Hoping to see AnnieT and her DH, hoping to catch up with Ranger Stan.  Someone asked about him, I will do my best to give an update soon.
> 
> See yall on the other side of the World!!



Have a great time Jimmytammy !


Have fun ! Safe travels to the WORLD !!!!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Maria, it is so good to have you back. 

JT, safe travels.  Please say hello to Annie and her husband for me and give my sweetie a hug .  The other sweetie too!

PS I am so out of it I didn't know that HM (can I assume Haunted Mansion?) had a face lift!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!*


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKMAHM!!!






JT - have a wonderful trip!    

7 more sleeps for me!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!*  Enjoy your day!

Safe travels, *JT*  Enjoy your time at the World.  Let Stan and his Sweetie know just how much the Groupies miss him.

*Julie*, only 1 more week!  You'll be joining JT before you know it.

Thanks *sleepy* for the pics!

Hi *teapot*! 

*quirty30* Have a great trip! Come back and tell us all about it.  Don't forget the pictures!


----------



## jimmytammy

We got here at 4:30, safely.  Only problem, AC didnt work and it got to 88*.  Whew it was warm, or I am getting soft  Gonna get AAA car care center to check it Mon.

We are in Turtle Pond area.  OKW is growing on me.  Our first stay here, sorta didnt go so well. But this one feels good.  Plus, AC in room is working good

Going to Olivias for breakfast in morn, then Braves game at 1, then HS, eat at 50s, hopefully catch up with AnnieT,  She is working there tomorrow.

Going to try and hit Ghiradellis before hitting the hay

Thanks for all the well wishes for safe travel.  You guys are the best!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!  *


----------



## quirty30

Muushka said:


> WooHoo!!! An almost there Groupie!!!!  When you get the urge to join us, we will here!  And grab yourself a Moosie!





DiznyDi said:


> *quirty30* Have a great trip! Come back and tell us all about it.  Don't forget the pictures!



I'm officially a groupie.  I posted on a separate thread, but here it is again.  We were pixie dusted with the most fabulous villa ever.  The view is just one of the features:






I better hit the sack.  I could stay at the resort all day, but the kids want to go to Epcot.  

Thanks so much for the welcome.  I love it here.


----------



## Muushka

quirty30 said:


> I'm officially a groupie.  I posted on a separate thread, but here it is again.  We were pixie dusted with the most fabulous villa ever.  The view is just one of the features:
> 
> 
> I better hit the sack.  I could stay at the resort all day, but the kids want to go to Epcot.
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome.  I love it here.



I saw your post!  I hope you know Dean by now.  Have a wonderful time.


JT, sorry for your auto-woes.  How do you like the size of OKW 1 BR?  Sweet!  I was not too fond of OKW for our first couple of stays.  But then it kind of grew on me and I began to appreciate the place more and more.  So now if friends want to join us, I happily book there knowing that we will all fit in comfort!  Enjoy that chocolate fix .


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Belated Birthday Inkmahm*






Hope you had a wonderful day!

Happy Trails to* JT* and *Horselover* 
We'll be just behind you.   We're leaving 2 weeks from today 
for 5 nights at the BC... Flower Show Time 
 We were not sure if we would make it back this spring but things seem to be going well. 
Looks like I'll need some Happy Dancing Guys Soon (*WD* are you out there? )

*Muushka* and *horselover *thanks for your prayers and a Big Hi back *Di* 

Have a Great Day Groupies


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I saw your post!  I hope you know Dean by now.  Have a wonderful time.



And Deb & Bill too.          Geesh some people are really hard to please.  Way to suck the joy out of it.    I thought it was a great view!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Originally Posted by Muushka View Post
> I saw your post! I hope you know Dean by now. Have a wonderful time.





horselover said:


> And Deb & Bill too.          Geesh some people are really hard to please.  Way to suck the joy out of it.    I thought it was a great view!



 
Def a great view !!! And I TOTALLY know how some posters can be on the DIS. Believe me................

JT and Quirty30......have a blast !!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

quirty30 said:


> I'm officially a groupie. I posted on a separate thread, but here it is again. We were pixie dusted with the most fabulous villa ever. The view is just one of the features:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better hit the sack. I could stay at the resort all day, but the kids want to go to Epcot.
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome. I love it here.


Great snag!  With Dean not liking this view, he'd have even more of an issue with the one we had in December (there are a couple of pics of it on the previous page).    I thought your response was quite appropriate.  Hope you're having fun!


----------



## Granny

I think you guys might have missed Dean's point.  He didn't say that the view wasn't good.  He was just pointing out that many people would be unhappy if they booked a "lake view" and got that view.  I know, there is no such thing as a lake view category at VWL, but imagine if that was the view from room at BLT when someone had booked a Bay Lake View room.  Surely there would be complaints from some.

There are only a couple of rooms like that at VWL.  So I never mention them when someone asks about requests because the odds are low that they can get one and will be disappointed with something else.

Regardless, I hope *quirty30* is having a magical vacation at WDW.  

And *Jimmy*...Turtle Pond is a nice area at OKW.  I'm glad you gave the resort a second chance.  It really is a lovely place.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> I think you guys might have missed Dean's point.  He didn't say that the view wasn't good.  He was just pointing out that many people would be unhappy if they booked a "lake view" and got that view.  I know, there is no such thing as a lake view category at VWL, but imagine if that was the view from room at BLT when someone had booked a Bay Lake View room.  Surely there would be complaints from some.
> 
> There are only a couple of rooms like that at VWL.  So I never mention them when someone asks about requests because the odds are low that they can get one and will be disappointed with something else.
> 
> Regardless, I hope *quirty30* is having a magical vacation at WDW.
> 
> And *Jimmy*...Turtle Pond is a nice area at OKW.  I'm glad you gave the resort a second chance.  It really is a lovely place.



Granny, you took the words out of my mouth!  I love Dean's knowledge and like Richyams, you just have to get used to his wording.  
That is what I was referring to on my comment above.  I should have used a fun icon after my statement.  Like this: .


----------



## Nicoal13

My turn to ask for some prayers from the Groupies. My Grandpa is going downhill fast in the nursing home and we spend the last couple days with him, just waiting. He is on morphine to make him more comfortable and is resting, but I am expecting a call any moment. We are just praying for his suffering to end quickly.


----------



## jimmytammy

Nicoal  So sorry you and your family are going through this.  Prayers will be uplifted on your request.

We love OKW!!  Moving to the 1 bed later today.  The studio doesnt seem as small as before.  Luckily, we are able to stay in Turtle Pond, 1 bldg over, so we can transfer by hand, we hope.  

Took van to Auto Care Center near MK at 7am.  AC is shot.  Bummer is it was replaced less than a year ago, but ACC can only use factory replacement parts, so warranty wont cover.  Oh well, like Tammy says, a broke down vehicle in WDW is better than one at home

Getting together with AnnieT on Thurs. at Epcot.  She has 2 hrs training then we will see her at 4.  Hoping to call Stan later tonight.  Want to get all our issues worked out 1st before making further plans.


----------



## Granny

Nicoal...prayers for you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dean definitely knows his stuff---learned much from him over the years. But he is straight-out hard-core practical and rational. It's all about the numbers....the tiny print.....the law. 
I've been lectured many a time over the years by him for thinking with my "heart" and not my "head" and admonished for bringing emotion into the conversation. I know how to "read" Dean now as many of us long-timers do. He can be a fun-killer a lot of times, but the bottom line is he knows the timeshare industry almost better than anyone I else I know or have read on the web. 

I look at quirty30's view photo and think : "amazing ! I wanna be there !" Dean approaches it from an entirely different standpoint.


----------



## jimmytammy

DizGirl20 said:


> OK so while I am anxiously waiting through the ROFR period, I am doing a little bit of planning ... thinking about Christmas.  Any wild and crazy chance I might be able to get a room (the week b/w Xmas and NYE) once the points are in my account?  Unfortunately I think it might be another 30 days before this happens.  Just thought I'd ask you experts!  Also, does anyone ever hear from Stan?  I met him when we last stayed at WL in 2008 and just think the world of him.  He gave us a wonderful tour... did someone replace him (not that is he is replaceable!!!)?  Thanks everyone!



We stay in touch with Stan, in fact hoping to get up with him this week while at WDW.  I talked with him about a month ago.  He and his sweetie Carolyn are doing well.  I will be glad to post his address as he loves to hear from folks he has met through the years.  He is from the old school where a letter means as much or more than a call.  And he doesnt email.  Let me know, or if anyone wishes to have his address, I will be glad to PM it to you.  I will be home Sat., so can get it to you then.  And BTW, if you dont know this, he is sorta sweet on Muushka  Barb, you knew I had to throw that in, didnt you?


----------



## Muushka

What a dope I am!  I did put a little winky guy after my post.  Nevermind....


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Dean definitely knows his stuff---learned much from him over the years. But he is straight-out hard-core practical and rational. It's all about the numbers....the tiny print.....the law.
> I've been lectured many a time over the years by him for thinking with my "heart" and not my "head" and admonished for bringing emotion into the conversation. I know how to "read" Dean now as many of us long-timers do. He can be a fun-killer a lot of times, but the bottom line is he knows the timeshare industry almost better than anyone I else I know or have read on the web.
> 
> I look at quirty30's view photo and think : "amazing ! I wanna be there !" Dean approaches it from an entirely different standpoint.



Yes!  That is our Dean!



jimmytammy said:


> We stay in touch with Stan, in fact hoping to get up with him this week while at WDW.  I talked with him about a month ago.  He and his sweetie Carolyn are doing well.  I will be glad to post his address as he loves to hear from folks he has met through the years.  He is from the old school where a letter means as much or more than a call.  And he doesnt email.  Let me know, or if anyone wishes to have his address, I will be glad to PM it to you.  I will be home Sat., so can get it to you then.  And BTW, if you dont know this, he is sorta sweet on Muushka  Barb, you knew I had to throw that in, didnt you?



It is mutual!  Everyone loves our Ranger Stan!  Hope your car is fixed pronto!


----------



## Muushka

Nicole, I am so sorry that your grandpa is not well and more importantly, in pain.  I know how difficult that can be.

Lifting your Grandpa up, that he may be comfortable and painfree wherever He feels would be best.  
And peace for you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Granny, you took the words out of my mouth! I love Dean's knowledge and like Richyams, you just have to get used to his wording.
> That is what I was referring to on my comment above. I should have used a fun icon after my statement. Like this: .


I'm less apologetic regarding Dean--he knows what he's saying and how especially since it was an unsolicited comment.  If it was my grandfather, I'd call him "crotchety."


----------



## MiaSRN62

Nicoal13 said:


> My turn to ask for some prayers from the Groupies. My Grandpa is going downhill fast in the nursing home and we spend the last couple days with him, just waiting. He is on morphine to make him more comfortable and is resting, but I am expecting a call any moment. We are just praying for his suffering to end quickly.



Nicoal....you definitely have many thoughts and prayers going out to you and your grandpa and your entire family. Praying for peace.


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm less apologetic regarding Dean--he knows what he's saying and how especially since it was an unsolicited comment.  If it was my grandfather, I'd call him "crotchety."



sleepydog...I used to let him and others like him get to me. Now I just don't care. But I can definitely see how you would feel this way. They have a way of coming off as patronizing, and often times even go as far as telling people how they should and should not "feel" or "think" or even post. I just try and take it all with a grain of salt. Dean is certainly not the only one on DIS like this. I've been a DIS'er for over 10 years. It's gotten worse as time goes on........and I've gotten detention points from some mods for defending myself against some of them. But some of the (DISCLAIMER : NOT NAMING ANY NAMES OR INSINUATING ANY NAMES HERE) DIS "bullies"...or those that like to push their weight (aka own personal opinions) around, get away with it. It's best to just let it go sometimes........


----------



## franandaj

It's too bad that some people feel the need to share their opinions in such a way that causes others to "defend" their position.  I try not to let it get to me and walk away shaking my head. Life is too short not to be happy and do the same for others.

Nicoal prayers for your grandpa.


----------



## DizGirl20

jimmytammy said:


> We stay in touch with Stan, in fact hoping to get up with him this week while at WDW.  I talked with him about a month ago.  He and his sweetie Carolyn are doing well.  I will be glad to post his address as he loves to hear from folks he has met through the years.  He is from the old school where a letter means as much or more than a call.  And he doesnt email.  Let me know, or if anyone wishes to have his address, I will be glad to PM it to you.  I will be home Sat., so can get it to you then.  And BTW, if you dont know this, he is sorta sweet on Muushka  Barb, you knew I had to throw that in, didnt you?



Oh that would be great, I will send you a PM!  Glad to hear he is well.  This may sound funny but he is part of the reason we fell in love with the resort a few years ago... and I'll never forget what he told me during the Lodge Tour.  He was referring to the Villas: "you will get the best night's sleep over there"!  So I want to thank him for his words of advice as we are anxiously awaiting ROFR on our first VWL contract!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Nicoal:* Thoughts coming your way; and prayers to interupt heaven for you, family and your Grandpa.  May he find comfort in the family he loves.


----------



## Nicoal13

Thank you all for the prayers. He is gone. I will miss him but I know he is in a better place with my Grandma, the love of his life.


----------



## Granny

Nicoal...my sympathies to you and your family.  I believe you are right in that he is happily reunited with his love, your Grandmother.  Grace and blessings to you at this time.


----------



## horselover

Nicoal13 said:


> Thank you all for the prayers. He is gone. I will miss him but I know he is in a better place with my Grandma, the love of his life.



Nicole - I'm so sorry for your loss.  My heartfelt condolences to you & your family.  You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Muushka

I am so sorry Nicole.  He is in a better place now, pain free and reunited with loved ones.  You are in our prayers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nicole - so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## tea pot

Nicoal13 said:


> Thank you all for the prayers. He is gone. I will miss him but I know he is in a better place with my Grandma, the love of his life.



Nicoal you and your family are in my prayers so sorry for your loss


----------



## MiaSRN62

Nicoal13 said:


> Thank you all for the prayers. He is gone. I will miss him but I know he is in a better place with my Grandma, the love of his life.



Nicole....so sorry for your loss. May you hold your grandpa's memories close in heart.


----------



## DiznyDi

My sympathies to you Nicoal on the loss of your Grandpa and prayers for you and your family as you go through these next difficult days.


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> sleepydog...I used to let him and others like him get to me. Now I just don't care. But I can definitely see how you would feel this way. They have a way of coming off as patronizing, and often times even go as far as telling people how they should and should not "feel" or "think" or even post. I just try and take it all with a grain of salt. Dean is certainly not the only one on DIS like this. I've been a DIS'er for over 10 years. It's gotten worse as time goes on........and I've gotten detention points from some mods for defending myself against some of them. But some of the (DISCLAIMER : NOT NAMING ANY NAMES OR INSINUATING ANY NAMES HERE) DIS "bullies"...or those that like to push their weight (aka own personal opinions) around, get away with it. It's best to just let it go sometimes........


Oh, he didn't get to me.  I just don't believe in always letting someone get away with comments or actions just because "he/she is like that."  I was actually just siding with the OP (and new Groupie!) and agreeing that it was, indeed, a great view.  I've been on DIS for seven years now, and I agree that the snark content has grown exponentially; Dean is far from the worst.  Far and away, my normal response is to just "let it go."  Some days, though, I can't help myself.  lol


----------



## jimmytammy

Nicoal  I am so sorry for your loss.  We will be lifting you folks up for peace and comfort in Gods hands in the coming days.

Its been a whirlwind day.  Got the van fixed rather quick, considering it had to have a new AC installed.  Oh well, its cool again, so ride home will be less stressful.  Got checked out, waited around at Swan and Dolphin, BW, BC and VWL.  What a great place to relax!!  Got back to OKW at 4, still no room, made trip to Grocery store, back at 5, still no room.  Finally got in at 5:40, had to book to San Angel for 6:15 seating.  Hung around Epcot, got stuck for 20 mins at tiptop of SE, literally thought we were gonna have to walk back down.  

Got to say, we love, love, love the 1 bed at OKW!!  Seriously considering a 2 week stay here in Oct.  

Spoke with Stan hoping we could get up with him and Carolyn.  He shared that Carolyns mom who has had Alzheimers and been in a nursing home for about a year passed away Fri. and they are getting ready to travel back to Penn. for memorial service.  She had lived with them for a couple yrs. up until they could no longer give her care she needed.  Neat thing is thye saw her Fri. and she seemed like she was doing well, almost like her old self.  After getting home, they got the call.  Stan feels like it was Gods way of easing their minds, by having her seem so at peace.  

So the reunion will have to wait til Oct., but he sends his love to all whom he has encountered here among our band of kindred spirits.


----------



## stopher1

Nicoal13 said:


> My turn to ask for some prayers from the Groupies. My Grandpa is going downhill fast in the nursing home and we spend the last couple days with him, just waiting. He is on morphine to make him more comfortable and is resting, but I am expecting a call any moment. We are just praying for his suffering to end quickly.



Oh you've got it Nicoal... for your grandpa, you and the rest of the family during this time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I asked this on the restaurant boards as well....
Wondering if anyone here has ever eaten at CA Grill ? Been to WDW more times than I can recount, but never eaten here. Also, this will be the first time we're doing the DDP and wondering how that works at this particular restaurant since there are various categories of flatbreads, sushi, first course and main course. I honestly don't eat that much at one sitting but love sushi. I was thinking of making this my main course but not sure if I would be frowned upon for doing so ? 
thanks


----------



## tea pot

*Jimmy* So glad your van is back and cool again 

We have never stayed at OKW and I've been hesitant... it seems so remote.
I know that sounds crazy since we stay at SSR which is actually just down the river... 
maybe we should give it a try especially when we travel with all the gang.

Thanks so much for the update on our Stan  I'll be sending you a PM for his address.

Take Care you guys and have a Magical Time


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> I asked this on the restaurant boards as well....
> Wondering if anyone here has ever eaten at CA Grill ? Been to WDW more times than I can recount, but never eaten here. Also, this will be the first time we're doing the DDP and wondering how that works at this particular restaurant since there are various categories of flatbreads, sushi, first course and main course. I honestly don't eat that much at one sitting but love sushi. I was thinking of making this my main course but not sure if I would be frowned upon for doing so ?
> thanks


You absolutely could do the sushi as your main, but I would think in that case it may be better to pay OOP vs using two TS credits for it.  One thing we often do when on the DP (we usually do deluxe) is split our meals, because it is a lot of food!  None of the restaurants have ever had any problem with that, nor made us feel uncomfortable doing so.  As for the ambience, overall it's good, and you get wonderful views; however, it can be a bit noisy there due to the number of people and the sheer number of windows that reflect sound.  But, it's a convivial, celebratory atmosphere and definitely worth experiencing.  Enjoy!


----------



## stopher1

Nicoal13 said:


> Thank you all for the prayers. He is gone. I will miss him but I know he is in a better place with my Grandma, the love of his life.



Nicole, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I will continue to lift your family up for peace and comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Got to say, we love, love, love the 1 bed at OKW!!  Seriously considering a 2 week stay here in Oct.



That's great Jimmy!  We'll be there in a 2 br in just 13 days.  Can't wait.  It's not the Lodge by any means, but hey, we'll be there in the World, and aren't complaining a bit!  Were you in an old-style room (light furniture) or a new-style (dark furniture)?  The boys and I have stayed there, but DW and DD have not, so we're looking forward to this new adventure.  I didn't really put any kind of request in except to be as close as possible to the main pool, but without being in the Hospitality House category, that still could be a distance away.  I'm nervous though... this is our first stay in a 2 br without bringing anyone along... I think my kids are going to like the extra space a bit too much   Sigh.  Oh well, that's okay.  They'll only living with us for a few more years, right?  At least that's what's supposed to happen...right?  The youngest will be around longer than then older ones... right?  And then they'll all move on and start their own lives and families... right?  That's how it worked when I was their age - and they'd better follow in my footsteps.... right?  




jimmytammy said:


> Spoke with Stan hoping we could get up with him and Carolyn.  He shared that Carolyns mom who has had Alzheimers and been in a nursing home for about a year passed away Fri. and they are getting ready to travel back to Penn. for memorial service.  She had lived with them for a couple yrs. up until they could no longer give her care she needed.  Neat thing is thye saw her Fri. and she seemed like she was doing well, almost like her old self.  After getting home, they got the call.  Stan feels like it was Gods way of easing their minds, by having her seem so at peace.
> 
> So the reunion will have to wait til Oct., but he sends his love to all whom he has encountered here among our band of kindred spirits.



Love back to them both.  Sad times, but very good that they got to see her on Friday.  They are such nice, caring, sweet people.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher 
We are in an old style room, light furniture.  I cant imagine the size of a 2 bed based on the huge space that a 1 bed has.  You folks are gonna love it!  We are sitting on the massive balcony right now drinking our coffee.  Yesterday when I 1st walked out on it I thought it was 2 different balconies its so big
Literally, the 1 bed is like a very nice apt., comfort and size wise.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks!
heading to Kona for lunch, then MK.  Looking forward to checking out new que area at HM.

Here are a few pics from 1st day




Views from our studio


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> We are in an old style room, light furniture.  I cant imagine the size of a 2 bed based on the huge space that a 1 bed has.  You folks are gonna love it!  We are sitting on the massive balcony right now drinking our coffee.  Yesterday when I 1st walked out on it I thought it was 2 different balconies its so big
> Literally, the 1 bed is like a very nice apt., comfort and size wise.



I told you it was big!  I enjoyed hearing the excitement in your voice yesterday, thanks for the call.


----------



## Nicoal13

Thank you all for the prayers. I really appreciate it. Will be a rough few days. I know he is in a better place. Funeral isn't until Thursday night and then burial on Friday morning. 

DS is only 5 and not seeming too affected by this. He didn't get much of a chance to know my Grandpa. 

It's so nice to be a part of the groupies when it seems that the rest of the Dis is so snarky. I don't really post anywhere else because of the snark. I agree, that they view posted a few pages back is a great view! I would be thrilled with that villa.


----------



## Muushka

We are glad that you are with us Nicole.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> We are in an old style room, light furniture.  I cant imagine the size of a 2 bed based on the huge space that a 1 bed has.  You folks are gonna love it!  We are sitting on the massive balcony right now drinking our coffee.  Yesterday when I 1st walked out on it I thought it was 2 different balconies its so big
> Literally, the 1 bed is like a very nice apt., comfort and size wise.



Jimmy...yes, all the talk about the difference in room size between OKW and the other resorts is very true.  I can definitely see where those who started with OKW consider all the other DVC resort rooms to be "tiny" (in the words of Richyams  ).  

And the balconies are huge with tile floors and an actual table with chairs around it as I recall.  Very nice.  And the peaceful aspect of OKW is somewhat similar to VWL, though it doesn't have the theming and music of WL.

Here's a view we once had from our 2BR villa at OKW:







Aside from the occasional swear words from the golfers, it was quite peaceful.


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> You absolutely could do the sushi as your main, but I would think in that case it may be better to pay OOP vs using two TS credits for it.  One thing we often do when on the DP (we usually do deluxe) is split our meals, because it is a lot of food!  None of the restaurants have ever had any problem with that, nor made us feel uncomfortable doing so.  As for the ambience, overall it's good, and you get wonderful views; however, it can be a bit noisy there due to the number of people and the sheer number of windows that reflect sound.  But, it's a convivial, celebratory atmosphere and definitely worth experiencing.  Enjoy!



Thanks sleepydog....really appreciate the input. So according to the DDP, would the appetizer at CA Grill be the "first course" ? And if so, what does that make the brick oven and flatbread category or the sushi ? On DDP everyone gets an app/main/dessert, right ? I have a hiatal hernia and it prevents me from eating too much at any one sitting. My daughter and I often split meals but I'm sure we'd each want our own sushi. If I went for a main dish, I'd have to give up the sushi.... Part of the reason I booked is to just have the experience of dining there as well.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hey Jimmytammy !
Sounds like you're all having a blast ! OKW used to be my home resort. The one bedroom is huge. We used to feel like we could have a party out on the balcony/patio !

Thanks for the update on Stan. So sad on the passing of Carolyn's mom. But I believe as you do. It was God's way of giving them peace. Glad they had that last good visit with her. 

Can't wait to hear more about your trip !


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks sleepydog....really appreciate the input. So according to the DDP, would the appetizer at CA Grill be the "first course" ? And if so, what does that make the brick oven and flatbread category or the sushi ? On DDP everyone gets an app/main/dessert, right ? I have a hiatal hernia and it prevents me from eating too much at any one sitting. My daughter and I often split meals but I'm sure we'd each want our own sushi. If I went for a main dish, I'd have to give up the sushi.... Part of the reason I booked is to just have the experience of dining there as well.


Yes, on the DxDP, everyone gets an appie, an entree, and a dessert.  Now, CG is a 2-credit meal since it is a signature restaurant.  So, for a party of two it would be four credits, for three it would be six, etc.  What my DSO and I do is usually split meals during the day--breakfast and lunch--then splurge and hit signature restaurants at night such as CG, AP, Jiko, et. al.  As for what each type of food would be considered, I will have to let the smarter of the two of us provide the answer.  She is fluent in DxDP-ese and actually wrote most of the first post I answered you with.  She can fill you in on pretty much any detail or question you have, and she just so happens to love CG (although AP is still our fave).


----------



## Muushka

Just butting in here on the DDP debate.

Deluxe DDP gets an appetizer and the regular DDP does not, correct?

They both get entree, beverage and dessert though.


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> We are in an old style room, light furniture.  I cant imagine the size of a 2 bed based on the huge space that a 1 bed has.  You folks are gonna love it!  We are sitting on the massive balcony right now drinking our coffee.  Yesterday when I 1st walked out on it I thought it was 2 different balconies its so big
> 
> Literally, the 1 bed is like a very nice apt., comfort and size wise.



Oh good.    I've only been in a studio there previously.  Really looking forward to it. 

I've been working on our grocery list the past few days.  Trying to nail down exactly what we need that we don't already have in our OL's, etc.  DD is soooooo very excited about WCC on her birthday.  (We all are, actually).  

Glad you're having a great time Jimmy!  Say hey to Tammy & the kids too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Our very first DVC trip was a split with a dedicated OKW 2BR for the first 3 nights and then a 2BR lockoff at BCV for the next 3 nights.  We were "ruined" immediately!    I mean that OKW 2BR was larger than than most places I had lived!  

Mia - can't really help with CG and dining plan but I do like the sushi there.  We did use the dining plan there once but it was way back with free dining and when you got the app, entree, dessert and tip included.  I do think one of us got sushi for an app and the other got a cheese platter.  What I do remember is that we practically rolled out of there after all that food!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Just butting in here on the DDP debate.
> 
> Deluxe DDP gets an appetizer and the regular DDP does not, correct?
> 
> They both get entree, beverage and dessert though.



Thanks Barb....you're correct I believe. I have never done DDP, so still learning. CA Grill will take 2 credits as well so this is something to think about as well as sleepdog pointed out. I would get the basic/reg dining. So I guess my sushi would be my entree ? 



> What I do remember is that we practically rolled out of there after all that food!


Thanks Kathy ! I was afraid of this !  
Now I am wondering if we should do Kona (eaten here MANY times and like it)? I can get sushi there for dinner as well and only 1 credit. I wanted to stay on the monorail line since we're coming from the MK and then returning as well for the EMH.


----------



## franandaj

sleepydog25 said:


> You absolutely could do the sushi as your main, but I would think in that case it may be better to pay OOP vs using two TS credits for it.  One thing we often do when on the DP (we usually do deluxe) is split our meals, because it is a lot of food!  None of the restaurants have ever had any problem with that, nor made us feel uncomfortable doing so.  As for the ambience, overall it's good, and you get wonderful views; however, it can be a bit noisy there due to the number of people and the sheer number of windows that reflect sound.  But, it's a convivial, celebratory atmosphere and definitely worth experiencing.  Enjoy!



So maybe it's your DSO I should be asking this of, but how do you make the DxDDP work for you?  I've been trying to figure out how it could work for us, we do eat at a lot of Signature restaurants, but we usually split all our meals at Disney.  We have breakfast in the room, we don't usually eat counter service restaurants unless we're late in getting to a park otherwise we often have lunch back in the room on our midday break from the parks.

I've read so many people's DxDDP dining reviews and it seems like they are eating so much food all day!

BTW here is a picture of half an order of the Sushi, I think this was something with Yellowtail, my parents split an order as their appetizer when we were there last January.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wow Franandaj ! That's a half order of sushi ! I would definitely be making it my main course ! Looks YUM !!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Some of us find this intriguing. . .

 I'll have a cup of Corn Dogs at Casey's . .


----------



## luvvwl

Hi there!!

A big dog asked me to stop by and offer up my very little two cents for what it's worth!

At CG on the dining plan the "appetizer" would be any item from flatbreads, sushi or first course.  If I remember correctly, the only exclusion is the Yoshie's sushi platter.  Then you would still have an entree (main course on the CG menu) and a dessert.  As someone else (I think!) pointed out, an appy is not included on the regular dining plan, just the deluxe.

We usually do the deluxe plan, and we make it work for us by splitting one credit for breakfast, one for lunch and then dining at a Signature restaurant.  You can use deluxe credits at either a counter service or table service, but I think it's a better value to use them for table service restaurants.  Plus, who doesn't like to take a mid-day air conditioned break with an alcholic beverage (or two!)  

Hope that helps!


----------



## sleepydog25

franandaj said:


> So maybe it's your DSO I should be asking this of, but how do you make the DxDDP work for you? I've been trying to figure out how it could work for us, we do eat at a lot of Signature restaurants, but we usually split all our meals at Disney. We have breakfast in the room, we don't usually eat counter service restaurants unless we're late in getting to a park otherwise we often have lunch back in the room on our midday break from the parks.
> 
> I've read so many people's DxDDP dining reviews and it seems like they are eating so much food all day!


As you can see by the post from luvvwl above (yep, she's my DSO  and that was her first post under that name), she is way more knowledgeable than I regarding most things Disney and especially the dining plans.  What I _can_ add to this discussion is that if you typically eat breakfast and lunch in the room, then the DxDP probably wouldn't be worth the cost.  With the DxDP you get 2 snacks and 3 TS credits each per day.  What we do is split a breakfast using 1 credit, a lunch using another, and then we have 4 credits to splurge on a signature restaurant at night.  Now, that IS a ton of food, because that still left us with snack credits out the wazoo, although you can use them for things like bagels, soft drinks/water, or any such snack item.  Where we found them most beneficial is during the Food & Wine festival because you can use the snack credits to pay for the food at the food kiosks.  I think for our next trip we will either pay OOP, or we've given some thought to buying an AP in order to get the TIW.  If you have an AP, then I'd think the TIW might work best for you.


----------



## jimmytammy

franandaj said:


> So maybe it's your DSO I should be asking this of, but how do you make the DxDDP work for you?  I've been trying to figure out how it could work for us, we do eat at a lot of Signature restaurants, but we usually split all our meals at Disney.  We have breakfast in the room, we don't usually eat counter service restaurants unless we're late in getting to a park otherwise we often have lunch back in the room on our midday break from the parks.
> 
> I've read so many people's DxDDP dining reviews and it seems like they are eating so much food all day!
> 
> BTW here is a picture of half an order of the Sushi, I think this was something with Yellowtail, my parents split an order as their appetizer when we were there last January.



Not picking on anyone here, and mean this in the most humorous way I know how...but back home we call this bait


----------



## jimmytammy

We got a surprise when we showed up at Konas at 11 and they were still serving breakfast...I guess thats why we should pay more attn. to all those websites that post all that info

But the meal was really good.  Tammy and Casey had Tonga Toast, really good!  Kristian had more of a traditional meal with eggs, etc.  I had Macadamia-Pineapple pancakes, very good as well!

We hit MK and HM 1st.  New enhancements are very well done, worth seeing for sure.  Wont spoil things but really take the time to check it all out.  Good interaction, my favorite being where you speak back to the poemist.  Most people just kept moving past.

MK was crowded, SWSA was 30 mins. But we were there middle of day.  Taking it easy today, then hit Epcot for 2 hrs. then head to MK and stay into the night(we hope).  Eating at LTT at 6:20.

Granny, you mentioned the balconies at OKW.  I told Tammy it was so big, it reminded me of the ZZ Top song, Party on the Patio  Our version of said song consists of two laptops, early morning coffee, and good conversation.


----------



## Muushka

Love your ZZ adaptation JT 



Dizny Dad said:


> Some of us find this intriguing. . .
> 
> I'll have a cup of Corn Dogs at Casey's . .



That would be us too, DD!



luvvwl said:


> Hi there!!
> 
> A big dog asked me to stop by and offer up my very little two cents for what it's worth!
> 
> At CG on the dining plan the "appetizer" would be any item from flatbreads, sushi or first course.  If I remember correctly, the only exclusion is the Yoshie's sushi platter.  Then you would still have an entree (main course on the CG menu) and a dessert.  As someone else (I think!) pointed out, an appy is not included on the regular dining plan, just the deluxe.
> 
> We usually do the deluxe plan, and we make it work for us by splitting one credit for breakfast, one for lunch and then dining at a Signature restaurant.  You can use deluxe credits at either a counter service or table service, but I think it's a better value to use them for table service restaurants.  Plus, who doesn't like to take a mid-day air conditioned break with an alcholic beverage (or two!)
> 
> Hope that helps!



Great tip and welcome to our thread.



jimmytammy said:


> Not picking on anyone here, and mean this in the most humorous way I know how...but back home we call this bait



Yup, it is bait to us too!  My ESL students love to feed me sushi.  And I don't like to seem ungrateful. 

One of these days we are going to do the DxDP for just 1 night.  And spread it out over 2 days.  That would make it work great!  Do they shut off your credits at 12 the next day?


----------



## jimmytammy

One of Chip and Dales buddies hanging out at BW




Some pics of MK Fantasyland additions












Dole Pineapple Float with Orange Soft Serve, a new way for Dad to enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Some shots of new enhancements at HM


----------



## jimmytammy

The pancakes, eggs and Tonga toast, fill us up, we are good to go!!












Flowers at Norway


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

Remodeling going on at bus stop




Temporary bus stop in parking lot.  This area is parking that is closet to Villas area


----------



## Muushka

Awwww, thanks JT (and a special thanks to "T").  I loved seeing all of that.


----------



## Granny

JT...thanks for all the WDW pictures, especially those WL ones of course! 

And about this picture....



jimmytammy said:


>




....so now we're back to having a Mickey topiary?  Minnie must have been just giving Mickey a little time off to relax?   I always love going past that sign for the first time during a stay...our own little "welcome home" from the Big Cheese.


----------



## tea pot

*Jimmy, Tammy*, and *Kids* so Glad you are having such a great visit HOME 
Thanks so much for all your great pics and taking the time to bring us along. 

So how is the weather down there this week?

We're heading down so soon ! 
10 Day Happy Dance


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks JT....awesome pics ! Warms my soul on this cold/rainy/snowy/sleety kind of day !!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

WOW Jimmy!  Great pictures and it sounds like, once again, you are finding all the fun there is to have in The World!

DiznyDi keeps asking me if I am excited yet - our trip is in about 40 days.  These pictures of your family in The World do indeed rev me up for The Happiest Place On Earth!  All the views, flowers, and food pics - Wow.

Thanks!

And by the way, did you have the sushi or the corn dogs?

Have a great time and enjoy the family!  Tell everyone DiznyDi & I said Hi.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> One of these days we are going to do the DxDP for just 1 night. And spread it out over 2 days. That would make it work great! Do they shut off your credits at 12 the next day?


I believe it is midnight of the following day so, yes, you can spread them out that way, too.  

Great pics, JT!  Makes me miss "home."


----------



## jimmytammy

Oh guys, Im glad yall are enjoying the pics.  Granny, Mickey is looking better than ever!

teapot  the weather is warm, but no complaints!  89* today, saw ext. weather at home, looks like we will need the sweatshirts we packed that we dont need here when we get home

Mia  glad to be of service

Muushka T did the Photoshop, I did the posting  Im getting better at it, (especially with help from this new Macbook Pro)

Dad, glad to be helping you get excited, though a trip to the World probably doesnt take much help.  Having dogs, though of a diff. variety, read below for exp.

Sleepy I find a planning stage helps me, in fact we are in planning stage for up coming Oct trip right now.  Our dilema is do we stay at OKW for size, BWV for conv. to Epcot for F&W, or stay with our current VWL ressies, which we all know can never be a wrong choice

Had a change of plans today, skipping Epcot since we will be there Thurs with AnnieT and her DH.  Still doing MK but waiting til later, hoping crowds will die a little at night.  So Kristian is having a huge craving for Chick Fil A Banana Pudding Milkshake, now that she works PT at one, she craves the food more than before).  So while near that we are gonna try Hula Dog, a new place on Intl. Dr. that I read about in Orlando Attractions magazine.  Reviews are good, so willing to give a shot.  They are based on hotdogs, hawaiian style that these folks have eaten in Hawaii.  Let you know how it goes!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy I find a planning stage helps me, in fact we are in planning stage for up coming Oct trip right now. Our dilema is do we stay at OKW for size, BWV for conv. to Epcot for F&W, or stay with our current VWL ressies, which we all know can never be a wrong choice


 If one planning stage is good, then how about three at once?  Yes, three. . .but I have my reasons!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> If one planning stage is good, then how about three at once?  Yes, three. . .but I have my reasons!



Not a bad thing at all...have fun planning!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We just visited Hula Dog on Int. Dr.  It was unique and good at the same time.  Bread was amazing, dogs were good(Boars Head brand) and sauces were complimentary.  The guy is a former contractor just looking for a different career path.  Literally a hole in the wall, sit outside, cash only place.  But it was worth.  Took about 15 mins to get there.  Went via Apopka-Vineland Rd. to Sand Lake Dr. then to Int. Dr.  It was Wet N Wild, Titanic area.  Lots of commercial places, but tastefully done.  Not a rough area.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> I believe it is midnight of the following day so, yes, you can spread them out that way, too.
> 
> Great pics, JT!  Makes me miss "home."



Thanks Sleepy, I think I know what we are going to do in Nov!


----------



## Corinne

Enjoying your fab photos~thanks for posting JT!!


----------



## horselover

Thanks for all the pics JT!  Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip.      

Just 3 more sleeps!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Great pictures jimmytammy!!  

Woohoo Julie!!!!  Have a great trip!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Just 3 more sleeps!!!!



Nice! Have a great trip Horselover!


----------



## nanajoyx2

We were there Jan. 29-Feb. 12.  The Mickey topiary returned sometime during our second week.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> JT...thanks for all the WDW pictures, especially those WL ones of course!
> 
> And about this picture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so now we're back to having a Mickey topiary?  Minnie must have been just giving Mickey a little time off to relax?   I always love going past that sign for the first time during a stay...our own little "welcome home" from the Big Cheese.



I was going to ask about this one myself... Mickey's back?  Yay


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> So how is the weather down there this week?
> 
> We're heading down so soon !
> 10 Day Happy Dance




I hear you and join you in that little dance!


----------



## twokats

Nicoal13 - sorry I am late in offering sympathy and prayers for your loss.

JimmyTammy and family - glad you are having a good time.  Kati and I may not get to go in December of this year as we had hoped.  Too many uncertainties right now with my Mom.  She has had a not so good week with side effects from the chemo, so we are taking a very short break.  Just a couple of weeks, but hopefully enough to get her to feeling better.

Ok, back to my pixie/moose dust request of a couple of weeks ago.  We got the biopsy back and I will be having surgery this Friday the 25th.  The lump was breast cancer.  I will be having a lumpectomy and they will also remove a few lymph nodes.  After I heal about a month they will then do about 6 weeks of radiation.  That is the plan as of right now.  We have a bright outlook as of right now and I have not had any really bad feelings, just want to get it over with.  Coming in the middle of tax season has not been good for me.  Hopefully I will only be down a couple of days and then back to work for me.

I want to thank all the groupies for being there for each of us in times of need and a quick pick me up in the form of pictures of the world.  Y'all will never know how much you mean to me and I am so glad I found this board!!


----------



## franandaj

luvvwl said:


> We usually do the deluxe plan, and we make it work for us by splitting one credit for breakfast, one for lunch and then dining at a Signature restaurant.  You can use deluxe credits at either a counter service or table service, but I think it's a better value to use them for table service restaurants.  Plus, who doesn't like to take a mid-day air conditioned break with an alcholic beverage (or two!)
> 
> Hope that helps!



Welcome!   



sleepydog25 said:


> As you can see by the post from luvvwl above (yep, she's my DSO  and that was her first post under that name), she is way more knowledgeable than I regarding most things Disney and especially the dining plans.  What I _can_ add to this discussion is that if you typically eat breakfast and lunch in the room, then the DxDP probably wouldn't be worth the cost.  With the DxDP you get 2 snacks and 3 TS credits each per day.  What we do is split a breakfast using 1 credit, a lunch using another, and then we have 4 credits to splurge on a signature restaurant at night.  Now, that IS a ton of food, because that still left us with snack credits out the wazoo, although you can use them for things like bagels, soft drinks/water, or any such snack item.  Where we found them most beneficial is during the Food & Wine festival because you can use the snack credits to pay for the food at the food kiosks.  I think for our next trip we will either pay OOP, or we've given some thought to buying an AP in order to get the TIW.  If you have an AP, then I'd think the TIW might work best for you.



As much as I would like to try and make it work, I don't think we could.  We're much better off with the TIW card because the Premier Passport just makes so much more sense.  My DSO is quite disabled and that's one of the reasons that we enjoy eating the room so much.  She gets really tired going to lots of restaurants, as a result we end up picking and choosing with most of our ADRs clearly planned out and placed sparsely.  On our next trip we are there for Destination-D and we know what a madhouse that will be, so we're planning on eating in the room exclusively during the event.

Even when we go there in October the first half we will be at the BCV so we will eat only from the F&W kiosks, but once we transfer to the VWL, I still can't figure out how we could eat enough credits to make it work.  We need to take it easy and while we will make reservations at signature restaurants, we will still eat in the room more than will make the dining plan work.  I can't help it, between acutally liking to cook and the fact that we just don't want to spend that much time at restaurants, we just are not dining plan people.  Thanks for at least sharing how you do make it work for you.




jimmytammy said:


> Not picking on anyone here, and mean this in the most humorous way I know how...but back home we call this bait



Some pretty expensive darn bait!    But to each his own...that's what makes WDW such a great place for all of us!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Twokats *- You know this group will lift you and family up to interupt heaven with our requests for healing and a quick return to good health.  Our thoughts will be your way tomorrow.


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> Ok, back to my pixie/moose dust request of a couple of weeks ago.  We got the biopsy back and I will be having surgery this Friday the 25th.  The lump was breast cancer.  I will be having a lumpectomy and they will also remove a few lymph nodes.  After I heal about a month they will then do about 6 weeks of radiation.  That is the plan as of right now.  We have a bright outlook as of right now and I have not had any really bad feelings, just want to get it over with.  Coming in the middle of tax season has not been good for me.  Hopefully I will only be down a couple of days and then back to work for me.
> 
> I want to thank all the groupies for being there for each of us in times of need and a quick pick me up in the form of pictures of the world.  Y'all will never know how much you mean to me and I am so glad I found this board!!



Prayers & good thoughts continuing to come your way for you & your mom.   Will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Nicoal13 - sorry I am late in offering sympathy and prayers for your loss.
> 
> JimmyTammy and family - glad you are having a good time.  Kati and I may not get to go in December of this year as we had hoped.  Too many uncertainties right now with my Mom.  She has had a not so good week with side effects from the chemo, so we are taking a very short break.  Just a couple of weeks, but hopefully enough to get her to feeling better.
> 
> Ok, back to my pixie/moose dust request of a couple of weeks ago.  We got the biopsy back and I will be having surgery this Friday the 25th.  The lump was breast cancer.  I will be having a lumpectomy and they will also remove a few lymph nodes.  After I heal about a month they will then do about 6 weeks of radiation.  That is the plan as of right now.  We have a bright outlook as of right now and I have not had any really bad feelings, just want to get it over with.  Coming in the middle of tax season has not been good for me.  Hopefully I will only be down a couple of days and then back to work for me.
> 
> I want to thank all the groupies for being there for each of us in times of need and a quick pick me up in the form of pictures of the world.  Y'all will never know how much you mean to me and I am so glad I found this board!!



Pixie/moose dust for you Kathy.  I'm sorry that the news was not good.  But your attitude sure is!  Prayers for your surgery and radiation.  And for a speedy recovery.  Please check in with us with updates.


----------



## jimmytammy

Lifting you up in prayer.  So sorry you are having to deal with all these issues.  Lean on Him all the way, He will get you through it all.
Give Kati a big hug from us


----------



## jimmytammy

Went to MK last night, ate way too much at LTT, but it was very tasty.  Got to see the last bit of the new show where they show pics from the day up on the castle.  Pretty cool effect.  Saw bits and pieces of Elec. parade from Mad Tea Party area.  Mainly rode rides.
Today, AnnieT is going for some training through DVC that she and 9 others have been selected for, so she is dropping DH off, and we are gonna go to HS for a few hrs then meet her at Epcot after training.  Eating at Via Napoli later all together.  Hoping to see Illum. tonight.


----------



## skylynx

I'm jealous jimmytammy about being at WDW today...Chicago's winter has returned with freezing temperatures and snow. DS15 is off to WDW Saturday with his high school orchestra...the rest of the family will stay home this time.

But the good news...we're one step closer to our VWL add-on purchase being final...passed ROFR today (in just 19 days). So, in honor of that, and because y'all said you like pictures, here's a photo from Sept 2010 of the real deal original in Yellowstone!


----------



## Muushka

Wow, that place looks just like you-know-where!

Woohoo passing ROFR!


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> Ok, back to my pixie/moose dust request of a couple of weeks ago.



Kathy, sending prayers your way.  Keep thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hang in there twokats ! Continued prayer, positive thoughts and HOPE that this will all be cured.


----------



## DizGirl20

jimmytammy said:


> Eating at Via Napoli later all together.



Oh we have a reservation there in a few weeks.  Would love to hear all about it, esp what you might recommend!



skylynx said:


> But the good news...we're one step closer to our VWL add-on purchase being final...passed ROFR today (in just 19 days).



Congrats!  We're @ day 10 of the ROFR process... Wow I hope mine passes that quickly.  It's our first VWL contract and I can hardly stand the wait! 

TWOKATS - Even though I am new to this group, best wishes for tomorrow.  You have the right outlook and that is the best medicine.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Eating at Via Napoli later all together.  Hoping to see Illum. tonight.



Yum!   I hope it was good.  I was so excited to see that Via Napoli will now have a by the slice take-out spot.  I don't have a reservation for my next trip (in 2 more days!!!!) but I will likely spot by for a slice.  Delicious pizza!     



skylynx said:


> But the good news...we're one step closer to our VWL add-on purchase being final...passed ROFR today (in just 19 days).



Congratulations & thanks for the pic!


----------



## twokats

Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes.  I will keep you all in the loop.


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes.  I will keep you all in the loop.



Oh yes Kathy - you will definitely be in my prayers too.


----------



## LeslieLou

Hi VWL Groupies! 

I just found out we passed ROFR on our first DVC purchase - of course, VWL! 

Just wanted to see if I can join the group?


----------



## stopher1

LeslieLou said:


> Hi VWL Groupies!
> 
> I just found out we passed ROFR on our first DVC purchase - of course, VWL!
> 
> Just wanted to see if I can join the group?



Welcome!  That's so awesome.  Congratulations.


----------



## franandaj

twokats said:


> Ok, back to my pixie/moose dust request of a couple of weeks ago.  We got the biopsy back and I will be having surgery this Friday the 25th.  The lump was breast cancer.  I will be having a lumpectomy and they will also remove a few lymph nodes.  After I heal about a month they will then do about 6 weeks of radiation.  That is the plan as of right now.  We have a bright outlook as of right now and I have not had any really bad feelings, just want to get it over with.  Coming in the middle of tax season has not been good for me.  Hopefully I will only be down a couple of days and then back to work for me.



Best wishes and good vibes to you, I hope everything goes well!



LeslieLou said:


> Hi VWL Groupies!
> 
> I just found out we passed ROFR on our first DVC purchase - of course, VWL!
> 
> Just wanted to see if I can join the group?



Congrats!  Welcome!  I just passed and closed my contract too.


----------



## quirty30

Hi again.  Just caught up on about a half dozen pages of posts.  Nicole and Kat, I know you don't know me 'cause I'm new around here, but my heart goes out to you both.  

Too many quotes to respond to so I'll just make some general comments.  I didn't take what Dean said personally...and I know what he meant about that little smidgen of lake view I had (by the way, it was room 5519.)  The combination of woods, pool and lake was just lovely and such a nice contrast to the parks....I wish I'd had more time to sit out on the balcony to enjoy it.  And I can't wait to stay at VWL again.

You are all so right that this thread is a nice escape from some of the "snarkiness" found elsewhere on the boards (though I made some snarky observations myself this trip and posted on the Theme Parks strategy thread earlier tonight.)  

Also thought I'd share that we tried the DxDP for the middle 2 nights of our 4 night stay.  Oh my goodness, never again.  I had a Fantasmic Package at HBD booked, as well as Yak & Yeti, and you can't use TiW at either.  Also had LeCellier and Via Napoli booked, so DxDP seemed the way to go (and we also wanted new mugs.)  Now I will tell you honestly, I am a big woman.  I love to eat.  But it really was too much food for me.  The worst was Via Napoli - all those carbs.  I mean it was very good food but I would have been happier if I could have sat and rested for an hour after the appetizers.  We even waited to order our main course, but it still came out too fast.  Oh, but definitely try the arancini and the zeppole - lol.  Pizza & pasta were good too, but I'd be happy with appetizers and dessert only.  I think that's how I would prefer to eat at Disney all the time - like Cobb Salad & Grapefruit Cake at HBD, or the Lobster Salad & chocolate trio at Le Cellier.  Indulgent but not gutbusting


----------



## Dizny Dad

*LeslieLou - *

 WELCOME HOME!


----------



## MiaSRN62

skylynx said:


> I'm jealous jimmytammy about being at WDW today...Chicago's winter has returned with freezing temperatures and snow. DS15 is off to WDW Saturday with his high school orchestra...the rest of the family will stay home this time.
> 
> But the good news...we're one step closer to our VWL add-on purchase being final...passed ROFR today (in just 19 days). So, in honor of that, and because y'all said you like pictures, here's a photo from Sept 2010 of the real deal original in Yellowstone!



Cool ! Closest we have here in PA is the Great Wolf Lodge.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Eating at Via Napoli later all together.  Hoping to see Illum. tonight.



My daughter just ate here on her spring break trip to WDW. She said it was really good. Servers were excellent.  Glad you're having fun JT !


----------



## horselover

LeslieLou said:


> Hi VWL Groupies!
> 
> I just found out we passed ROFR on our first DVC purchase - of course, VWL!
> 
> Just wanted to see if I can join the group?



Congratulations & welcome to the groupies!             Now go grab yourself a little moose siggie from page 1 & you'll be official!      

1 more sleep to go!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all
Well last full day at WDW, but we are going to make the most of it.  Heading to Kona for lunch, then maybe DS and I will head to MK and do a few things.  Going to Braves game at 6 with friends from down here.

AnnieT and her DH are doing well.  She will be in a meeting today with DVC higher ups to give feedback on things as a DVC ASA.  She also is going to add some feedback as owner and other owners feedback(wonder who that could be).  I told her hello form all who know her and she says hi back.

We went to Via Napoli last night and it was wonderful.  HL, I remember you giving it a thumbs up and was very much looking forward to it.  The pizza was great, we got some with It. Sausage, which I normally dont care for, but it was very good.  Tammy and  shared a lasagne, this I dindt feel was as tasty as pizza.  DD got Candele, very good, I would order that one again.  DS had spaghetti with meatballs.  He liked it.  Annie and her DH got a large pizza, not sure about toppings, but they enjoyed.  So thumbs up for all.  
Really nice place, waitstaff great.  Alan had stopped to watch a show near front of pavilion and we were being seated quick, so after getting him, we were trying to get back inside and a little Italian girl was saying we needed ressies to get in and I was trying to explain my family was right there waving at me to come on.  She didnt understand my Southern Italian, so I thought Alan and I were going to be shut off from eating.  It was funny, poor girl couldnt understand me, and we couldnt understand her

Saw Pam Brody at R&C.  Had read about her but never stopped by.  So we spoke with her for 20 mins or so, she shared her life and about being on Ed Sullivan, and knowing Bob Hope.  Wonderful lady!

This may be my last post before reality kicks back in, but will live it up the remaining moments I have.

Congrats to the new owners, and Moose Dust to those still waiting on ROFR.  And welcome to all the newbies.  You have most def. found the happiest place on the DIS boards!


----------



## MiaSRN62

LeslieLou said:


> Hi VWL Groupies!
> 
> I just found out we passed ROFR on our first DVC purchase - of course, VWL!
> 
> Just wanted to see if I can join the group?



Hi LeslieLou.....



HOME !


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> Well last full day at WDW, but we are going to make the most of it.



Noooo ! Say it isn't so ! That went by way too fast ! Enjoy your last day to the fullest JT---as I know you will


----------



## Granny

to new and renewed Groupies!  Congratulations on new contracts at our special spot on this earth! 

JT...sounds like you've had another great trip.  We woke up to a spring snow dusting this morning, so WDW sounds mighty nice about now.


----------



## Muushka

LeslieLou said:


> Hi VWL Groupies!
> 
> I just found out we passed ROFR on our first DVC purchase - of course, VWL!
> 
> Just wanted to see if I can join the group?



*Lookie here!!  Another Groupie!!  WooHoo!  
Why don't you grab yourself our Moosie siggy and a rocking chair and we will meet out on the porch???*

*TwoKats*, still thinking about you.

*JT*, who is Pam Brody at R&C?

*quirty30*, do you think it would be better to do the DxDP for just 1 night?

The way I see it, dinner that night, breakfast with Minnie and the gang at Cape May the next AM and then dinner that night.  2 snacks and 2 mugs.  Would that work?

Granny, SNOW!!!??????


And tomorrow is a VERY special day.

*Happy Birthday Horselover!!!*

*Where shall we have lunch today???????  
Anywhere your heart desires, it's on Granny!!!*​


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Granny, SNOW!!!??????
> 
> 
> And tomorrow is a VERY special day.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Horselover!!!*
> 
> *Where shall we have lunch today???????
> Anywhere your heart desires, it's on Granny!!!*​



Yep, a little dusting, but rather cold today.  The good thing is that snowfalls in March in St. Louis don't stay around long. 

And if I'm treating for lunch, my vote goes to grabbing a sandwich or salad at Roaring Fork and sitting out on the patio taking in the breeze and the sun.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Yep, a little dusting, but rather cold today.  The good thing is that snowfalls in March in St. Louis don't stay around long.
> 
> And if I'm treating for lunch, my vote goes to grabbing a sandwich or salad at Roaring Fork and sitting out on the patio taking in the breeze and the sun.



Don't forget one of the yummy cupcakes too, or a dish of soft serve ice cream.  .


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Don't forget one of the yummy cupcakes too, or a dish of soft serve ice cream.  .



Yes!!  And I hear that these lunches are calorie-free too!!


----------



## tea pot

*twokats* lifting you up in prayer. Take good care of yourself and visit often Groupie Friends are good medicine 

*Happy Birthday Horselover *and what a wonderful time to escape to our Happy Place Wishing you a Magical Time 

*WELCOME HOME quirty30 and LeslieLou * 

*skylynx* Great picture of the "Mother Lodge" I sure hope to get there some day 

*Stopher* I couldn't think of a better dancing partner


----------



## Muushka

"Mother Lodge"


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> And if I'm treating for lunch, my vote goes to grabbing a sandwich or salad at Roaring Fork and sitting out on the patio taking in the breeze and the sun.



Awesome.......I'm there in my mind right now !


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> You have most def. found the happiest place on the DIS boards!



Boy that's the Truth!

Have a save trip home JimmyTammy Thanks again for taking the time to share your vacation with us.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> And tomorrow is a VERY special day.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Horselover!!!*
> 
> *Where shall we have lunch today???????
> Anywhere your heart desires, it's on Granny!!!*​





Granny said:


> And if I'm treating for lunch, my vote goes to grabbing a sandwich or salad at Roaring Fork and sitting out on the patio taking in the breeze and the sun.





stopher1 said:


> Don't forget one of the yummy cupcakes too, or a dish of soft serve ice cream.  .



Thanks & it's a date!  I'll just drive over from BCV & meet you there!


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> *Stopher* I couldn't think of a better dancing partner



Ahhh, tea pot, you're so sweet... 

I hope your stay is wonderful.  What's on your agenda?


----------



## quirty30

Muushka said:


> *quirty30*, do you think it would be better to do the DxDP for just 1 night?
> 
> The way I see it, dinner that night, breakfast with Minnie and the gang at Cape May the next AM and then dinner that night.  2 snacks and 2 mugs.  Would that work?



Yes, one night spread over 2 days.  That's what I should have done and just used it for HBD & Yak & Yeti.  



stopher1 said:


> Don't forget one of the yummy cupcakes too, or a dish of soft serve ice cream.  .



Red velvet cupcake from Starring Rolls - OMG - it was amazing.



tea pot said:


> *WELCOME HOME quirty30 and LeslieLou *



Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## LeslieLou

*WELCOME HOME quirty30 and LeslieLou * 


Thank you so much EVERYONE for the warm welcome! I like this place already 

And! Look! Moose! ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi groupies!  Well it's been a tough couple of days here.  Yesterday morning I received a phone call that my brother had passed away from an apparent heart attack.  He was 58 years old.  He also had been estranged from the entire family, including his children for almost 10 years so that has added a whole different set of circumstances.  Reality is that his kids do not know much or anything about him so I am handling most of the funeral arrangements since my sister is busy with my BIL who just had surger to remove the cancerous spot on his liver.  I had not thought I'd be planning another funeral so soon after my mother's.


----------



## stopher1

Oh Kathy, I'm so sorry.  Prayers have already been sent heavenward for your family in the days ahead, for his kids, and for you as you plan this funeral.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
I am so sorry for your loss.  We will lift you up in prayer as you prepare the arrangements that God grant you strength in the coming days.


----------



## jimmytammy

Horselover, cant believe I missed this, but...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
Pam Brody is the Hat Lady at R&C.  She sings, plays the piano, is funny in a british kinda sense of humor way.  Very colorful lady, in her 80s.  She plays on Sun. and Thurs.  In fact, her DH played Sid Cahuenga over at HS if anyone remembers him.  He passed about 6 yrs. ago.  We were just passing by when we caught a glimpse of her, and had to stop to check her show out.


----------



## jimmytammy

I promise, last post before hitting the road.  Going to Olivias for breakfast, then pack and hit road.  
Went to Braves game last night with friends who are Tigers fans.  Tearsa, Ts friend, has a way of getting autographs from players who otherwise ignore you.  She got 2!!
Game was good, Braves won!
DS and I ended up at Epcot for 3 hrs. got in a few attrcts.
Its a beautiful morn, weather has been great whole trip.  
Well, see yall when we get home.


----------



## Nicoal13

Kathy - sorry about the loss of your brother. I will keep you in my prayers.

twokats - I hope your recovery from the lumpectomy is going well. Prayers for continued healing.

Welcome quirty and leslie!! We love new groupies 

Thanks again to everyone for the prayers. The funeral and burial was Thursday and Friday, so now it's a quiet weekend at home. I will miss my Grandpa, I am the oldest grandchild and was the only grandchild for a few years and had a special relationship with him. I spent a lot of time with him as a child, he and Grandma would take me camping and I have a lot of great memories to carry with me.

In good news, our trip is fast approaching! Need to finalize a couple dinner reservations, order groceries and make an archery reservation for DH and my Dad.

Has anyone here done the archery at Fort? DH is not a Disney lover so I'm hoping that if he can do the archery and some fishing that he will enjoy the trip more. He plans on walking from the lodge to the Fort to do some fishing as well.


----------



## stopher1

Hey Groupies - just wanted to share a bit of happy news.

My grandmother has taken several positive steps in the recovery direction!  My aunt & uncle have moved her in to a Board & Care facility, where she's in a much smaller patient to staff ratio... they told me it's 1 to 2... way down from the Assisted Living place, and the rehab center she was most recently at.  

My uncle showed up yesterday and she recognized him and was able to speak fairly lucidly.  Her hair had been done, along with her nails, and she told him she felt beautiful.   

She still has a ways to go, but she is feeling better.  Her cracked rib still needs to be dealt with, but she has a new wheelchair and apparently said she likes her new room.  So we rejoice in those things.  

Have a great Saturday all!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi groupies!  Well it's been a tough couple of days here.  Yesterday morning I received a phone call that my brother had passed away from an apparent heart attack.  He was 58 years old.  He also had been estranged from the entire family, including his children for almost 10 years so that has added a whole different set of circumstances.  Reality is that his kids do not know much or anything about him so I am handling most of the funeral arrangements since my sister is busy with my BIL who just had surger to remove the cancerous spot on his liver.  I had not thought I'd be planning another funeral so soon after my mother's.



I am so sorry about the passing of your brother.  So sad.  
Lifting up all who knew him, and pray that all the good memories flood in.




stopher1 said:


> Hey Groupies - just wanted to share a bit of happy news.
> 
> My grandmother has taken several positive steps in the recovery direction!  My aunt & uncle have moved her in to a Board & Care facility, where she's in a much smaller patient to staff ratio... they told me it's 1 to 2... way down from the Assisted Living place, and the rehab center she was most recently at.
> 
> My uncle showed up yesterday and she recognized him and was able to speak fairly lucidly.  Her hair had been done, along with her nails, and she told him she felt beautiful.
> 
> She still has a ways to go, but she is feeling better.  Her cracked rib still needs to be dealt with, but she has a new wheelchair and apparently said she likes her new room.  So we rejoice in those things.
> 
> Have a great Saturday all!



That is good news!



Nicoal13 said:


> Kathy - sorry about the loss of your brother. I will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> twokats - I hope your recovery from the lumpectomy is going well. Prayers for continued healing.
> 
> Welcome quirty and leslie!! We love new groupies
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the prayers. The funeral and burial was Thursday and Friday, so now it's a quiet weekend at home. I will miss my Grandpa, I am the oldest grandchild and was the only grandchild for a few years and had a special relationship with him. I spent a lot of time with him as a child, he and Grandma would take me camping and I have a lot of great memories to carry with me.
> 
> In good news, our trip is fast approaching! Need to finalize a couple dinner reservations, order groceries and make an archery reservation for DH and my Dad.
> 
> Has anyone here done the archery at Fort? DH is not a Disney lover so I'm hoping that if he can do the archery and some fishing that he will enjoy the trip more. He plans on walking from the lodge to the Fort to do some fishing as well.



Hi Nicole   Nope, never don the archery at FW, but it sounds like something my husband would enjoy.  Please let us know how he likes it.

I am so glad that your memories of your Grandpa are so sweet.


----------



## Muushka

LeslieLou said:


> *WELCOME HOME quirty30 and LeslieLou *
> 
> 
> Thank you so much EVERYONE for the warm welcome! I like this place already
> 
> And! Look! Moose! ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>



I can't see your moosie   Is it just me?


----------



## LeslieLou

Muushka said:


> I can't see your moosie   Is it just me?



...I see it in my Signature 

Kathy - You're in my thoughts!

twokats - I hope you're recovery goes smoothly!



Nicoal13 said:


> In good news, our trip is fast approaching! Need to finalize a couple dinner reservations, order groceries and make an archery reservation for DH and my Dad.


Yay!  I'd like to know how the archery goes as well! 

Can anyone give me a quick run down of the restaurants at VWL or post a link if the thread already exists?


----------



## Corinne

*KAT4DISNEY* So sorry for your loss and all you are dealing with.


----------



## Corinne

*stopher1* Wishing your grandmother continued progress!!

*Horselover* *Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## Nicoal13

LeslieLou said:


> Can anyone give me a quick run down of the restaurants at VWL or post a link if the thread already exists?



Easiest is this link: http://allears.net/menu/menus.htm

Scroll down almost to the bottom and the WL restaurant menus are there. 

Basically, there is Roaring Fork which is sandwiches and quick grab items.

Whispering Canyon is a table service restaurant with chicken, home cooking comfort food with a fun atmosphere. Make sure you ask for ketchup.

Artist Pointe is the signature restaurant. The mushroom soup is amazing.


----------



## Nicoal13

Stopher - glad to hear your Grandma is improving. Wonderful news!


----------



## stopher1

LeslieLou said:


> ...I see it in my Signature



I see it in yours too...


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> That is good news!





Corinne said:


> *stopher1* Wishing your grandmother continued progress!!





Nicoal13 said:


> Stopher - glad to hear your Grandma is improving. Wonderful news!



Thanks all!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks everyone!    We still have to determine a date for the funeral but I fly back to MN tomorrow.  Hopefully no snow storms will catch me along the way.  I know I'll be spending time on the boards for some downtime escape.    

Stopher - what great news about your Grandmother!  

twokats - praying for a quick recovery.

Nicole - keeping you in our thoughts as you recover from your loss.  It's wonderful that you have many special memories of your time with your Grandfather.  


I really wish I were flying down for some of those beautiful tree views at the lodge!  

Julie - Happy Birthday!!!!  Enjoy a GM slushie or Lapu Lapu (or two) to celebrate!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher  Thanks for sharing the great news!
Nicoal  Glad to know you have a soon to be trip to look forward too

We got in around 10pm.  T and I agree the straight drive days are over.  Getting to WDW in one day, doable, the drive home, we need a stopover.  Rain slowed us up about an hour.  Glad to be back, and already looking forward to Oct. trip!!


----------



## Muushka

*Tomorrow is a big day!!!  Sing with me!

Happy Birthday to LeslieLou!

Happy Birthday to LeslieLou!

Happy Birthday dear LeslieLou!

Happy Birthday to LeslieLou!

PS It is the BIG 3-0!
**

A few too many syllables, but it worked for me *

So, where shall we take our newest Groupie to lunch tomorrow??  Teapot is treating this time!!!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> *Tomorrow is a big day!!!  Sing with me!
> 
> Happy Birthday to LeslieLou!
> 
> Happy Birthday to LeslieLou!
> 
> Happy Birthday dear LeslieLou!
> 
> Happy Birthday to LeslieLou!**
> 
> A few too many syllables, but it worked for me *
> 
> So, where shall we take our newest Groupie to lunch tomorrow??  Teapot is treating this time!!!



Happy Birthday LeslieLou!!

I vote for Whispering Canyon, and one of those wonderful all-you-care-to-drink milkshakes!


----------



## franandaj

Hi Everyone!
I've been slightly MIA as we are preparing for an interior construction project at home.

Kathy sorry to hear about your Brother. 

Christopher - glad your grandmother is improving

Jimmy - glad you made it home safe

Nicoal - Sorry about your grandfather, but glad you have something to look forward to

Sorry if I missed anyone else, I'm getting old and my mind is going.  We just passed our 7 month mark but since my contracts all came through earlier this month, we already had our reservation at the Lodge!  Counting down the days to May, but even more so until October!


----------



## jimmytammy

At the ballgame
















A few shots from F&G at Epcot


----------



## jimmytammy

Filling up at LTT




Waiting for the monorail at Contemporary




Hula Dog


----------



## tea pot

OK Muush I'm in 

Let's get this party going a little early

*Happy Birthday Leslielu*






Looks like our table is ready for tomorrow's birthday celebration






Oops did someone ask for ketchup???






 The Yacht Club sent over the cake right on time

*Stopher* all we need is some of those mason jars filled with root beer 

See you Groupies Tomorrow


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> OK Muush I'm in
> 
> Let's get this party going a little early
> 
> *Happy Birthday Leslielu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like our table is ready for tomorrow's birthday celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops did someone ask for ketchup???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yacht Club sent over the cake right on time
> 
> *Stopher* all we need is some of those mason jars filled with root beer
> 
> See you Groupies Tomorrow



Your wish is my command tea pot!


----------



## blossomz

Hi all!  Stopping in to say hi.  School is keeping me very busy!  Have to check up!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Hi all!  Stopping in to say hi.  School is keeping me very busy!  Have to check up!



Bloss!  Good to see you 



stopher1 said:


> Your wish is my command tea pot!



Hey!  I recognize that WL mug!!!  Come to think of it, I recognize that red shirt with that pen!

TP, thanks for hosting the birthday party!


----------



## LeslieLou

I love this Birthday Party!! Mason Jars and Endless Ketchup are just my style 

Tomorrow morning, I'll be  @ work dreaming of Mooses and 

Thank you


----------



## blossomz

Happy birthday Leslie lou!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Hey!  I recognize that WL mug!!!  Come to think of it, I recognize that red shirt with that pen!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday LeslieLou!!


----------



## Muushka

*LeslieLou, I hope it is a great day for you today.  As you can see, virtual birthday parties rock! *

JT, thank you for the explaination of the lady at R&C.  I have seen her many times, but never actually listened or talked to her.  I will next time!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HORSELOVER !!! HAPPIEST OF BELATED BIRTHDAYS ! 
(my apology for being late...horrible weekend at work).

Hope you day was spectacular !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday LeslieLou !!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Here. This morning. I was not amused.


----------



## MiaSRN62

What area do you live in sleepdog ?!! THIS is so not right !!!!


----------



## Muushka

It's not right, but what a beautiful view (even with snow!).

We had temps in the 80's last week and sleet this morning!


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> What area do you live in sleepdog ?!! THIS is so not right !!!!


The mountains of southwest Virginia. . .right off the Blue Ridge Parkway (you can see it from my bedroom).  It will be mostly melted by this evening, I'm sure, but what a shock when I got out of bed!  

Muushka, you're right; it is a beautiful view, and I'm thankful for it every day. . .even when it does this.    We were in the high 60s/low 70s not too long ago, though I knew it was too early to expect those temps full-time.  Still, 3" of snow?!  I need my rocker at the Lodge. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

We saw snow this morning too, sleepydog.  Crazy!  We left 85* Sat. In WDW, got home to 34*.  2 days later, snow


----------



## Inkmahm

I"m back!  Took a full 10 days away from the board as we traveled to WDW.  Looks like I missed quite a bit!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes.  I spent my birthday at HS, had lunch in France at Epcot and then dinner at California Grill.

To all those who are also having (or had) birthdays, happy birthday to you, too!  And for those of you needing prayers for breast cancer, death in the family, ailing relatives, etc, please know that you have them.

Our trip to WDW was great.  It was 10 days of sun and a bit too much heat, but no rain at all.   Not too many glitches although we started with a room issue when they put me in a standard view room overlooking the bus stop and I had been told last April that my RCI reservation (using my inlaws points) was a savanna view!  I complained and eventually they put me in a standard view room on the skinny piece of the savanna with the red river hogs and the okapi.  We loved the room!  Only other glitch was someone parking in the ONLY handicap spot at Pumbaa elevators and they didn't have any handicap permit visible. When I called the front desk to complain, they told me that Disney will not enforce handicap parking rules.  They put me through to Orance County sheriff's office who told me it was Osceola county and put me through to them.  I don't think anyone ever did come give the guy a ticket because the blue van was still parked there the next morning without a ticket on it.  I left a polite note and he didn't park there again that night. As you may have guessed, my knees weren't doing well with the arthritis even after the shots I had at the end of Feb and early March.  I ended up in a scooter again for the parks.  

We had a three day ticket to Universal so Fri and Sat night we stayed at the Royal Pacific hotel.  Nice place, but still just a hotel room.  I want my DVC villas.  Universal Studios was okay, not great.  And Islands of Adventure was much the same except we really liked Harry Potter.  For yesterday though, we decided to "waste" the 3rd day of the Universal ticket and go back to Disney.  It was odd, we both had the same feeling of peace when driving past the entrance to Disney.  It truly did feel like we were coming home.  I gues we are just not Universal people.  It will likely be many years, if ever, before we go back.



.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Inkmahm: It was odd, we both had the same feeling of peace when driving past the entrance to Disney. It truly did feel like we were coming home.


Just the way we feel too Inkmahm ! Glad u had a nice time....sorry about the H/A parking issue though. That's not right. So if Disney says they don't enforce people who illegally park in these spots, how are they helping and/or assisting their guests who truly need/require this type of parking ?


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just the way we feel too Inkmahm ! Glad u had a nice time....sorry about the H/A parking issue though. That's not right. So if Disney says they don't enforce people who illegally park in these spots, how are they helping and/or assisting their guests who truly need/require this type of parking ?



They aren't.  There was only one H/A spot available in the first place near the Pumbaa elevator at Kidani  which is not enough.  Even before this guy parked there without a permit, there was another car with H/A plates that usually was in the spot all day/night so we already had to park in a regular spot.  The white car left and I got the H/A spot for one day before the blue van showed up and parked there without a permit.

I guess it is private property so Disney can decide whether they want to enforce rules or not.  But I was very disappointed that even though I gave them the name of the guest in the parking spot (from the parking permit in the van window) they wouldn't even call the guest to ask him to move if he didn't really have a permit to park there.


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday Leslie!

Ink - I'm surprised about Disney not doing anything about the parking. That is disappointing.

We had snow like that the other day here as well. Thank goodness I don't live any further north in WI since they had a lot of snow last week. Green Bay got almost 18 inches last week. I'm so over winter. We still have a little snow in our yard, but mostly just seeing the brown grass now.


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies! 

I could use a little WL time right about now.  It would be nice to see the sun again! 



Inkmahm said:


> When I called the front desk to complain, they told me that Disney will not enforce handicap parking rules.



One thing I've notice being reported many, many times on these boards is that Disney won't enforce hardly any rules.  I guess it goes back to "satisfying the customer" but whether it is occupancy, smoking on balconies, etc it seems that Disney has always been unwilling to make sure that people follow the rules.  In the case of handicap parking, it makes no sense at all.  

Of course, if that person had gotten a call from Disney, they'd probably come to the DIS boards and talk about the NERVE of Disney to challenge their needs.  So in some regard, I do see that Disney is in a no-win situation regarding guest-to-guest disputes.  Even a polite call confirming H/A status would probably have been met with that guest's wrath (since they felt entitled to take the spot in the first place).  

I'm glad that the weather cooperated for you and that you enjoyed your trip.  I took my DD21 to Universal in January to see Harry Potterland and it was incredibly crowded.  Man, I wish I had an idea in my head for a series of books that would turn into blockbuster movies and merchandising rights!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> We saw snow this morning too, sleepydog. Crazy! We left 85* Sat. In WDW, got home to 34*. *2 days later, snow*


Yeah, WELCOME HOME!   I'm not too far from you. . .


----------



## wildernessDad

Grrrr, I hate it when people do not respect handicap parking signs.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Tomorrow is my 7 month window to book a studio at VWL.  I already have my first 9 nights booked at AKV.  Wish me luck .....


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> Grrrr, I hate it when people do not respect handicap parking signs.



Me, too!  I try not to judge others using handicap because not everyone looks like they need it.  I walk uneven enough that I don't get too many stares.  My niece says I walk like Daisy Duck.    But my legs were really really hurting that night that the van was in the spot and I had to walk to a far spot.  When I didn't see a window tag and the minivan was backed into the parking space, I couldn't resist having my DH walk around to check for a handicap plate.  There was none.  It felt like the person was hiding their plate on purpose to not get caught. I might have let it go otherwise.


----------



## Granny

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Tomorrow is my 7 month window to book a studio at VWL.  I already have my first 9 nights booked at AKV.  Wish me luck .....



Good luck!  Sounds like a great, long visit to WDW!


----------



## Muushka

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Tomorrow is my 7 month window to book a studio at VWL.  I already have my first 9 nights booked at AKV.  Wish me luck .....



Good luck to you!  Wish me luck tomorrow also.  We are going to give Vero Beach a try in 7 months, hopefully.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> One thing I've notice being reported many, many times on these boards is that Disney won't enforce hardly any rules. I guess it goes back to "satisfying the customer" but whether it is occupancy, smoking on balconies, etc it seems that Disney has always been unwilling to make sure that people follow the rules. In the case of handicap parking, it makes no sense at all.


 
I agree....and don't agree with this. Because they are, in effect, not satisfying the customer who has been wronged or who has a problem (i.e. Inkmahm). I used to work (as a second job) at the Disney Store in my local mall. This was like 10 years ago so not sure if they still have this policy. But if we ever saw anyone shoplifting, we were told to just let them go. No confrontation.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> I agree....and don't agree with this. Because they are, in effect, not satisfying the customer who has been wronged or who has a problem (i.e. Inkmahm). I used to work (as a second job) at the Disney Store in my local mall. This was like 10 years ago so not sure if they still have this policy. But if we ever saw anyone shoplifting, we were told to just let them go. No confrontation.



I agree with you, Maria.  Disney obviously chooses to look the other way on guest actions.  I was just trying to point out that it's challenging for Disney to figure out who's right and who's wrong on some things.  I'm not surprised that they didn't want to confront the offending van owner regarding whether they should have parked there.  

I guess I've just witnessed too many brow beatings of CM's at WDW by guests.  I tend to defend CM's even if I think they should have done more.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> I guess I've just witnessed too many brow beatings of CM's at WDW by guests.  I tend to defend CM's even if I think they should have done more.



Wanted to say hello to all.  School and work have made life a zoo so computer time is short.  So, I'm taking a class only a groupie could love.  I'm taking "introduction to knives, butchering & dressing'.  I have seen parts of a cow and a deer that no mortal should ever see.

Granny, like you I pretty much always defend the poor cm's. 

My next door neighbor's kid is a mousekeeper at the contemporary.  She absolutely refuses to make towel animals anymore simply because of the number of times so called "happy moms" accost her in the hallway and literally threaten her if their ray of sunshine does not have towel animals left for them.  She has been called every thing from "black ^$&tch", told to "go back to Africa" if she doesn't want to do the job right (the closet that kids been to Africa is the movie "out of Africa" with Meryl streep")  and told that they (the parents) would be waiting for her the next day if they didn't get towel animals.    all the poor kid wants to do is graduate from college 

Disney truly is in a hard spot.  How many times do we see post where people want to know if they can throw precious a bday party at the pool and invite 20 non guest?     Heck, I've been told a number of times by guest staying at Ft wilderness that with the money they kick out for disney, they should be allowed to swim anywhere.  
That's a hard attitude to combat and unfortunately for disney, I think it's a very common attitude.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*eliza61 -* How sad we still find attitudes such as you describe!

One of my favorite FARSIDE cartoons titled _GOD MAKES THE EARTH _is below.  I think God has allowed such jerks to continue to be in our midst to indeed "keep things interesting" and to allow each of us to be energized to rise above such nonsense.

Let your neighbor's DD know that we all are praying for her to complete her tasks and to obtain her goals!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, WELCOME HOME!   I'm not too far from you. . .


Sounds like a mini meet could be in the works...Muushka, are you in?


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
As my DW says, thats crazy.  I understand some folks get really stressed during a WDW vacation, but still, this gives no reason to act with this kind of attitude.  Those people are already like this in their lives outside of the vacation realm.  Im not sure if there is a cure for ignorance.


----------



## horselover

Hello groupie friends!  I'm back.  The trip was much too short & we lost a full day on Monday to torrential rain so that was kind of a bummer.  Trip had it's highs & lows.  Dsis had lots of trouble getting around so it dramatically affected the way I had envisioned the trip going.  Never even set foot in SAB because she wanted to use the BCV quiet pool because it was closer so that's what we did.  I was secretly really bummed about that but I went with it.   Didn't get to do many of the things I wanted to because of the full day lost due to the rain & Dsis's lack of mobility.  I did make it to Ecpot for a couple of hours in the afternoon on Sun. & a mad dash 2 hrs. rope drop trip to MK on check out day.  I'm thrilled to report that Dsis loved our beloved Lodge!              She thought it was amazing & said she'd like to stay there.  I took her to visit GF, CR, Poly & AK too.   She also loved AK but the day we visited was the rainy day so she didn't get to enjoy it as much as she could have on a nice day.  She had to move to a studio at SSR on Sun for the last 2 nights because I could only get her a studio at BCV for the 1st night.  Waitlist never came through.   2nd time at SSR & again had issues with the room.  I don't know what's going on at that place with maintenance but they really need to fix it.  I had requested Grandstand section.  She got that & was given a 1st floor studio right by the pool.   She was really happy about that because sitting in the hot tub was basically all she wanted to do.  When we walked into the room the patio door was wide open.          I figured the maid had forgotten to close it, but no.  I tried to lock it but it had no locking mechanism on it at all.   You would pull the door closed but it was very windy out so it would blow open.  Back to the front desk we go for another room.  I told the CM at the desk & she looked at me like I was crazy.  Finally she said fine I'll get maintenance right over there & we'll see if we can find another room.  It took awhile but they ended up giving her a studio 2 floors above the room she was originally assigned.  No issues with that room thankfully.  Later in the night when we returned from dinner she wanted to use the hot tub so I went down to sit with her before heading back to BCV.  On the way back to the room we walked by her 1st room.  I was curious if maintenance had been called to fix it so I went over & tried to open the patio door.  Pulled it right open.             I really hope they pulled that room from their inventory until it's fixed.

Anyway on to the good stuff.  Pics of our beloved Lodge!  I was on a light fixture kick this time.  Don't know why but always trying to take pics that I don't already have.   Can't wait to get back here in Dec.   Enjoy!


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> Granny, like you I pretty much always defend the poor cm's.
> 
> 
> My next door neighbor's kid is a mousekeeper at the contemporary.  She absolutely refuses to make towel animals anymore simply because of the number of times so called "happy moms" accost her in the hallway and literally threaten her if their ray of sunshine does not have towel animals left for them.  She has been called every thing from "black ^$&tch", told to "go back to Africa" if she doesn't want to do the job right (the closet that kids been to Africa is the movie "out of Africa" with Meryl streep")  and told that they (the parents) would be waiting for her the next day if they didn't get towel animals.    all the poor kid wants to do is graduate from college



And it is good people like you, Granny & others, who make things a bit better for those poor CM's, despite the rest of the wretched humanity frequenting the Disney universe.  I was yelled at, looked down upon, snapped fingers at and all kinds of other rude behavior back in the day myself.  It is never fun to be on the receiving end of such nonsense.  



eliza61 said:


> Disney truly is in a hard spot.  How many times do we see post where people want to know if they can throw precious a bday party at the pool and invite 20 non guest?     Heck, I've been told a number of times by guest staying at Ft wilderness that with the money they kick out for disney, they should be allowed to swim anywhere.
> That's a hard attitude to combat and unfortunately for disney, I think it's a very common attitude.



Yes they are in a hard spot, but at the same time they have helped create it too.  The training, at least back in my day, was filled with such platitudes as 
"we work while others play"
"we make magic happen for our guests"
"we give 110%, but if the guest isn't happy, we'll do more"
"if there's time to lean, there's time to clean...guests should not see any kind of mess"
"guests are our number one priority"

Now granted, each of these are fine ideals, and I have used them throughout my working career in a vareity of ways, introducing several of them to my staff when I ran a food establishment augmenting the policies and plans already in place - but together these and the many other stringent standards that the CM's have to live under - coupled with guests demanding perfection based on the premium pricing that Disney charges ... coupled with the extremely prevelant "me first" / entitlement mentality so common in the past what 40 years, and yeah, it's kind of a recipe for trouble, and how!  

I hope your neighbor's daughter makes it through alright, and isn't scarred for life.  Working there seems like such a dream for so many - but then reality sets in.  Kind of like scooping ice cream at Baskin-Robbins... 31 wonderful choices, but after so many scoops, you don't want to see ice cream again.


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Hello groupie friends!  I'm back.  The trip was much too short & we lost a full day on Monday to torrential rain so that was kind of a bummer.  Trip had it's highs & lows.  Dsis had lots of trouble getting around so it dramatically affected the way I had envisioned the trip going.  Never even set foot in SAB because she wanted to use the BCV quiet pool because it was closer so that's what we did.  I was secretly really bummed about that but I went with it.   Didn't get to do many of the things I wanted to because of the full day lost due to the rain & Dsis's lack of mobility.  I did make it to Ecpot for a couple of hours in the afternoon on Sun. & a mad dash 2 hrs. rope drop trip to MK on check out day.  I'm thrilled to report that Dsis loved our beloved Lodge!              She thought it was amazing & said she'd like to stay there.  I took her to visit GF, CR, Poly & AK too.   She also loved AK but the day we visited was the rainy day so she didn't get to enjoy it as much as she could have on a nice day.  She had to move to a studio at SSR on Sun for the last 2 nights because I could only get her a studio at BCV for the 1st night.  Waitlist never came through.   2nd time at SSR & again had issues with the room.  I don't know what's going on at that place with maintenance but they really need to fix it.  I had requested Grandstand section.  She got that & was given a 1st floor studio right by the pool.   She was really happy about that because sitting in the hot tub was basically all she wanted to do.  When we walked into the room the patio door was wide open.          I figured the maid had forgotten to close it, but no.  I tried to lock it but it had no locking mechanism on it at all.   You would pull the door closed but it was very windy out so it would blow open.  Back to the front desk we go for another room.  I told the CM at the desk & she looked at me like I was crazy.  Finally she said fine I'll get maintenance right over there & we'll see if we can find another room.  It took awhile but they ended up giving her a studio 2 floors above the room she was originally assigned.  No issues with that room thankfully.  Later in the night when we returned from dinner she wanted to use the hot tub so I went down to sit with her before heading back to BCV.  On the way back to the room we walked by her 1st room.  I was curious if maintenance had been called to fix it so I went over & tried to open the patio door.  Pulled it right open.             I really hope they pulled that room from their inventory until it's fixed.
> 
> Anyway on to the good stuff.  Pics of our beloved Lodge!  I was on a light fixture kick this time.  Don't know why but always trying to take pics that I don't already have.   Can't wait to get back here in Dec.   Enjoy!



What wonderful pictures!  Thank you for sharing them.  

Sorry to hear about the troubles you had, and that the trip was too short...but glad you were able to enjoy parts of it at least - and be there.  

Very nice.


----------



## sleepydog25

_


			
				sleepydog2 said:
			
		


			Yeah, WELCOME HOME!  I'm not too far from you. . .
		
Click to expand...

_ 


jimmytammy said:


> Sounds like a mini meet could be in the works...Muushka, are you in?


Just make it near a Starbucks!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Sounds like a mini meet could be in the works...Muushka, are you in?



Just let us know when!

Stopher, what an eloquent explanation of CM training.  I need a 2nd cup to digest it all, just got up!

I miss The Far Side   My cats don't appreciate him like we do:


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I miss The Far Side   My cats don't appreciate him like we do:



I miss it too.  

This one in particular is one of my all-time favorites!   

Pardon me oh cat lovers out there... but our stupid feline loves to climb inside the dryer anytime my wife or I are there with the door open to get the clean clothes out, there she is.  Oy and UGH.   Every day I continually question WHY I ever agreed to let that little creature come in to our house.  SORRY cat lovers - but I am NOT one of you.  Give me a dog and I'd be much happier.  We are on the search for the right dog for us... both in size and temperament.  I love so many different kinds, but want just the right one so I'm not just settling on this decision just for the sake of having one again.  Just as DW finally wore me down over the first 14 years of our marriage to allow that feline in to our home... I've finally worn her down enough to allow a wonderful critter to come live with us.


----------



## eliza61

Here is a future groupie trying to convince his brother why the lodge is the best place to stay at WDW.  Sam, the one holding the fridge is trying to convince his brother Ren (mismatched socks) to go with the lodge.

http://shine.yahoo.com/event/momentsofmotherhood/twin-baby-boys-have-a-conversation-2469953

I love the head shake, Sam gives ole Ren


----------



## Granny

*Eliza*...too funny!  Thanks for sharing the video.  I saw a lot of "talk to the hand" going on there too. 

*Muush & DDad*...thanks for the Far Side comics.  Gary Larson was genius with that, wasn't he! 

*Horselover*...glad you had a good overall trip, and thanks so much for the Lodge pictures.  Just beautiful!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Julie!  
Nice to have you back and a Happy Belated Birthday to you! 
I enjoyed your pictures this morning as I sit and look out at all of the new fallen SNOW in our back yard.   Even though we have similar shots, it's always uplifting to see current pictures posted. Thanks too for your report.

Muushka: Is your remodeling project finished yet?  I haven't seen any pictures....


----------



## Muushka

Stopher, say it isn't so, not a cat lover????  Oh well, how about a Corgi??

HL, great pictures, I forgot to say thank you!



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Julie!
> Nice to have you back and a Happy Belated Birthday to you!
> I enjoyed your pictures this morning as I sit and look out at all of the new fallen SNOW in our back yard.   Even though we have similar shots, it's always uplifting to see current pictures posted. Thanks too for your report.
> 
> Muushka: Is your remodeling project finished yet?  I haven't seen any pictures....



Actually the contractor was just here a few minutes ago.  They didn't hook up the dishwasher correctly and had to fix it.  But other than a couple of cabinet doors that need replacing and an area of the granite that needs a little TLC, it is done!  My problem is that I no longer have my internet that allowed me to post pictures and I am a tad lazy to get hooked up with another.  
Any pic-posting Groupies out there that I could email them to?


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Stopher, say it isn't so, not a cat lover????  Oh well, how about a Corgi??



Sorry Muush, it's so...  not only do I not like them... I am mildly allergic to them.  Which kind of blows since we have one.  I don't like living on pills during the winter months when the house has to be shut up due to the cold, or the worst of the summer when it must be shut up due to the heat.  Spring and Fall are good with the windows open.  I've been tested, and allergies to cats, but not to dogs.  

I've always loved the look of Corgis, but I'm not sure.  We had German Shepherds, Cocker Spaniels and Poodles growing up, and my aunt/uncle have always had Golden Retrievers, Labradors and Saint Bernards - so I was always surrounded by wonderful dogs.  My younger son and daughter both REALLY want one too... and they've researched Beagles, Malamutes, Corgis, Huskies, Norwegian Elkhounds, Puggles, and Scottish Terriers.   But I'm just not sure which way we'll go yet.   Problem is, we've been talking about it for several months, and have practically promised it will be after our next trip to WDW... which of course is in 4 days....  so I'm in a bit of a quandry now.  I haven't committed to anything yet, and need to get on the stick and start contacting some breeders and the like - or play roulette and just go to the pound, again... and again... and again until we get lucky.


----------



## Muushka

Pound puppies are the best. 

PS We are both allergic to cats AND dogs!


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> Stopher, say it isn't so, not a cat lover????  Oh well, how about a Corgi??
> 
> HL, great pictures, I forgot to say thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the contractor was just here a few minutes ago.  They didn't hook up the dishwasher correctly and had to fix it.  But other than a couple of cabinet doors that need replacing and an area of the granite that needs a little TLC, it is done!  My problem is that I no longer have my internet that allowed me to post pictures and I am a tad lazy to get hooked up with another.
> Any pic-posting Groupies out there that I could email them to?



I would offer but I'm lagging on posting my pics of what I call "The door project" on my PTR!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Pound puppies are the best.



Very often they are, yes.  So many that need a good home.  Unfortunately our local shelter constantly has an inordinate number of Pit-Bulls or Pit-Bull mixes - and I'm not interested in those.  We did miss our chance a couple of months back on a beautiful little Puggle, but DW wasn't sold on the idea just yet...  it was sad.  But that's the way the pound method goes sometimes.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Any pic-posting Groupies out there that I could email them to?



I missed this the first time around... you can send them to me Muush and I'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> My next door neighbor's kid is a mousekeeper at the contemporary.  She absolutely refuses to make towel animals anymore simply because of the number of times so called "happy moms" accost her in the hallway and literally threaten her if their ray of sunshine does not have towel animals left for them.  She has been called every thing from "black ^$&tch", told to "go back to Africa" if she doesn't want to do the job right (the closet that kids been to Africa is the movie "out of Africa" with Meryl streep")  and told that they (the parents) would be waiting for her the next day if they didn't get towel animals.    all the poor kid wants to do is graduate from college
> .



*Oh eliza* that's just awful.. so sorry she has to put up with such cruel behavior



jimmytammy said:


> Eliza As my DW says, thats crazy.    Im not sure if there is a cure for ignorance.



My DH has a sign in his office that says "You Can't Fix Stupid" 

*Horselover* thanks for the pics sorry you didn't get to do all the things you were looking forward to doing.
  Hope you get to fit them in in December 



stopher1 said:


> Ahhh, tea pot, you're so sweet...
> 
> I hope your stay is wonderful.  What's on your agenda?



Just 3 more sleeps... Leaving Sunday Morning

Our Agenda is pretty loose this visit... just the "Big Guy" and me.
Planning on taking in much of the Flower Show and a few rope drops esp. at the Magic Kingdom.
 We would sure enjoy some company at a Parade or Fireworks 
maybe even another spin around Future World on our favorite Wee People Mover 

Tomorrow is April 1 AKA April Fool's Day and 
Yes We are getting Snow only a few inches here just outside of Boston 
but just north of here they will be getting 6-12 inches.  

I really should start to pack 
 Take Care Groupies


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> *Oh eliza* that's just awful.. so sorry she has to put up with such cruel behavior
> 
> 
> 
> My DH has a sign in his office that says "You Can't Fix Stupid"
> 
> *Horselover* thanks for the pics sorry you didn't get to do all the things you were looking forward to doing.
> Hope you get to fit them in in December
> 
> 
> 
> Just 3 more sleeps... Leaving Sunday Morning
> 
> Our Agenda is pretty loose this visit... just the "Big Guy" and me.
> Planning on taking in much of the Flower Show and a few rope drops esp. at the Magic Kingdom.
> We would sure enjoy some company at a Parade or Fireworks
> maybe even another spin around Future World on our favorite Wee People Mover
> 
> Tomorrow is April 1 AKA April Fool's Day and
> Yes We are getting Snow only a few inches here just outside of Boston
> but just north of here they will be getting 6-12 inches.
> 
> I really should start to pack
> Take Care Groupies



Sounds nice.  Very nice.  Do you know which days you'll be doing those things?  Epcot, in particular?  


Hey, do you by chance still have that little drawing I gave you that morning at the WCC?  If so, could you possibly scan it and send it to me?  I'm about to transition in my Bicoastal TR from CA to WDW and would love to be able to include that if possible.  I've been working on getting some updates done to that long overdue TR - and yes, some Groupies will be showing up in it, once I get it done.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> I missed this the first time around... you can send them to me Muush and I'll be happy to oblige.



Ohh!  So sweet!  Email on it's way, thank you!

Joy, have a wonderful time at WDW.


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Wanted to say hello to all.
> My next door neighbor's kid is a mousekeeper at the contemporary.  She absolutely refuses to make towel animals anymore simply because of the number of times so called "happy moms" accost her in the hallway and literally threaten her if their ray of sunshine does not have towel animals left for them.  She has been called every thing from "black ^$&tch", told to "go back to Africa" if she doesn't want to do the job right (the closet that kids been to Africa is the movie "out of Africa" with Meryl streep")  and told that they (the parents) would be waiting for her the next day if they didn't get towel animals.    all the poor kid wants to do is graduate from college
> 
> Disney truly is in a hard spot.  How many times do we see post where people want to know if they can throw precious a bday party at the pool and invite 20 non guest?     Heck, I've been told a number of times by guest staying at Ft wilderness that with the money they kick out for disney, they should be allowed to swim anywhere.
> That's a hard attitude to combat and unfortunately for disney, I think it's a very common attitude.



Wow eliza.....insane that people are like this. Sorry to hear it. People can be so ignorant. 

Loved the baby video you posted......so cute !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*stopher*....I'm gonna let you slide on the kitty cat Far Side comic ! 

*teapot*......I know.....this snow coming is insane. Luckily I shouldn't get more than an inch or so out of it, but areas just 90 min north of me are looking at 6-9 inches !


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corgi's rule!  Cat's drool!  (Isn't that how it goes???)  Speaking of cats - I just met my brother's yesterday.  A cute little calico girl who has 3 teeth left.  The poor girl has also apparently had diarrhea since Dec!    At least that's when my brother took her to the vet and she still has it.  And of course I'm sure she's had it since long before he took her to the vet.  My cousin has taken her into her home and had her to the vet and so far nothing other than low thyroid.  Another vet switched her food so hopefully that will end the problem.  

And my brother's funeral is tomorrow.  Everything is planned and now to get thru the day.  It's been very different in planning since he had estranged himself from the family for almost 8 years.  A couple of his recent friends have felt they needed to take care of the planning although none of us know them.  We did nix their idea of placing a snake in the coffin.  My nephews and niece would have been none to keen on the idea.    And we also nixed the bright yellow coffin.  And the fur hat on the head.  

Horselover - nice pictures!  It's amazing how many different light fixtures there are!!!


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Corgi's rule!  Cat's drool!  (Isn't that how it goes???)  Speaking of cats - I just met my brother's yesterday.  A cute little calico girl who has 3 teeth left.  The poor girl has also apparently had diarrhea since Dec!    At least that's when my brother took her to the vet and she still has it.  And of course I'm sure she's had it since long before he took her to the vet.  My cousin has taken her into her home and had her to the vet and so far nothing other than low thyroid.  Another vet switched her food so hopefully that will end the problem.
> 
> And my brother's funeral is tomorrow.  Everything is planned and now to get thru the day.  It's been very different in planning since he had estranged himself from the family for almost 8 years.  A couple of his recent friends have felt they needed to take care of the planning although none of us know them.  We did nix their idea of placing a snake in the coffin.  My nephews and niece would have been none to keen on the idea.    And we also nixed the bright yellow coffin.  And the fur hat on the head.
> 
> Horselover - nice pictures!  It's amazing how many different light fixtures there are!!!



Praying you through the day Kathy... 

On the feline front... of course - who do you think that little creature likes best in this house?  yeah... me.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Corgi's rule!  Cat's drool!  (Isn't that how it goes???)  Speaking of cats - I just met my brother's yesterday.  A cute little calico girl who has 3 teeth left.  The poor girl has also apparently had diarrhea since Dec!    At least that's when my brother took her to the vet and she still has it.  And of course I'm sure she's had it since long before he took her to the vet.  My cousin has taken her into her home and had her to the vet and so far nothing other than low thyroid.  Another vet switched her food so hopefully that will end the problem.
> 
> And my brother's funeral is tomorrow.  Everything is planned and now to get thru the day.  It's been very different in planning since he had estranged himself from the family for almost 8 years.  A couple of his recent friends have felt they needed to take care of the planning although none of us know them.  We did nix their idea of placing a snake in the coffin.  My nephews and niece would have been none to keen on the idea.    And we also nixed the bright yellow coffin.  And the fur hat on the head.
> 
> Horselover - nice pictures!  It's amazing how many different light fixtures there are!!!



No, it's cats rule and Corgis rule!!

Oh my.  Your description of what they wanted to do for your brother, I must confess, I chuckled.  
Prayers that the funeral is just what his children need for closure.  And for you too.


----------



## stopher1

*On behalf of Muushka...  *

I give you the before shots..


----------



## stopher1

*On behalf of Muushka...  *

And now I give you the after shots..


----------



## franandaj

It looks quite awesome, as we consider a trip as you have considered.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Muush via Stopher for the remodel pictures. Looks fabulous. I wish my countertops looked like that: not only the granite but clean too!  Ddad will confirm, I'm a 'piler'. 

Thinking of you today Kathy as you lay your brother to rest. May Gods peace be with you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

But you're the most organized "piler" I know!  Couldn't live without your piles, dear. 

Get ready, dear - 35 days to go!


----------



## Muushka

Stopher, thank you for posting those for me.  You are the best 




DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Muush via Stopher for the remodel pictures. Looks fabulous. I wish my countertops looked like that: not only the granite but clean too!  Ddad will confirm, I'm a 'piler'.
> 
> Thinking of you today Kathy as you lay your brother to rest. May Gods peace be with you.



Oh, DD, you have to know that my pictures were staged!  I did them for the contractor to use for a CD to show his work and for the cabinet guy who will use that section that I added to our nook area (the wood colored cabs with the little ball feet) on his internet site for an ad.  Otherwise, there is more 'stuff' on them!

Does anyone see the Lodge in them?  I sure do!  Those pendant lights cost an arm and a leg and if we ever sell the house, they are going with me!



Dizny Dad said:


> But you're the most organized "piler" I know!  Couldn't live without your piles, dear.
> 
> Get ready, dear - 35 days to go!



Awww.  Once again, I love the way DD always lifts his dear DD up!

Kathy, we are with you today in spirit.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . .  you have to know that my pictures were staged! . . . . . . :



We could use some of your staging ability. . . . You obviously have the nack!

(After we are staged, are we allowed to live in the place?)


----------



## Granny

Kathy...my prayers are with you today.

Muush...the remodel looks great!  Love the fixtures and the whole decor is definitely right up the Groupies' alley!


----------



## tea pot

*Kathy*
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers today may He give you all
 His peace.

*Muushka*
Love the kitchen especially the lights. 
Wishing you many blessing in that beautiful space.  

*Stopher *I'll try my best with the coveted drawing.
We're staying at the BC
During the Flower Show we usually visit the other parks in the morning and then wander over to Epcot late afternoon and evening
 so we are there most nights except one night in MK for the Fireworks and the Parade. Epcot is DH's favorite park.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Kathy*...you have my condolences......have you in my prayers. 

*Muushka* ! I am impressed with this awesome remodel ! BEEEAUTIFUL !


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Get back home, get back into routine, and get back out of loop againSeems like a recurring subject in my life

Anyway, Muushka and sleepydog, a meet at Starbucks sounds good!  Lets do this thing!!

We are heading out door to have a yard sale.   Our DD writes for our local paper and she and her teen group that she belongs to on that paper took on a family for Christmas cheer in Dec. and Tammy has continued to stay in touch, help with bills, medical situations and such.  So the yard sale will help out with expenses.  Really sad situation.  Tammy has a special place in heaven waiting for her.  Hope I can be somewhere near her anyway

For all those in need of prayer, you are in ours, for any newbies, welcome, HL, glad you made it back home safe, and for those getting ready to leave, have a fun, safe trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Get back home, get back into routine, and get back out of loop againSeems like a recurring subject in my life
> 
> Anyway, Muushka and sleepydog, a meet at Starbucks sounds good! Lets do this thing!!
> 
> We are heading out door to have a yard sale. Our DD writes for our local paper and she and her teen group that she belongs to on that paper took on a family for Christmas cheer in Dec. and Tammy has continued to stay in touch, help with bills, medical situations and such. So the yard sale will help out with expenses. Really sad situation. Tammy has a special place in heaven waiting for her. Hope I can be somewhere near her anyway
> 
> For all those in need of prayer, you are in ours, for any newbies, welcome, HL, glad you made it back home safe, and for those getting ready to leave, have a fun, safe trip!


I'm good for any weekend day this month save for the 16th as I'm catering the wine for a downtown gala, such as our downtown actually can have a gala.    Woke up to more snow this morning if you can believe it.  Over an inch and it's still coming down, though it appears to be clearing slightly.  Hey, I know I'm in the mountains, but seriously, it's time for warm weather. . .


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> Woke up to more snow this morning if you can believe it.  Over an inch and it's still coming down, though it appears to be clearing slightly.  Hey, I know I'm in the mountains, but seriously, it's time for warm weather. . .



What state are you in sleepdog ? We had about a coating on Friday......my poor tulips don't know whether to pop up or go back in the ground ! I need Spring to get here already !!!!!


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> *Kathy*
> You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers today may He give you all
> His peace.
> 
> *Muushka*
> Love the kitchen especially the lights.
> Wishing you many blessing in that beautiful space.
> 
> *Stopher *I'll try my best with the coveted drawing.
> We're staying at the BC
> During the Flower Show we usually visit the other parks in the morning and then wander over to Epcot late afternoon and evening
> so we are there most nights except one night in MK for the Fireworks and the Parade. Epcot is DH's favorite park.




Sounds awesome tea pot... perhaps we'll run in to you at Epcot... we decided to do that one park only.  No promises, but perhaps it'll work out.


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> What state are you in sleepdog ? We had about a coating on Friday......my poor tulips don't know whether to pop up or go back in the ground ! I need Spring to get here already !!!!!


Southwest portion of Virginia, up in the Blue Ridge Mountains just off the Parkway.  They're saying 70s by Tuesday.    Perhaps it will be that high then, but right now there's a snow squall happening outside. . .


----------



## eliza61

Barb, I absolutely love, love, love the remodel.  guess who I'm calling when I scrap enough pennies together to do mine?


----------



## Muushka

Thank E.  I appreciate all the nice comments. 

Well today I booked the third leg of our fall extravaganza.  Here goes:

Oct 23-30 Us and another 8 friends will be on the Freedom of the Seas
Oct 30-Nov 2  Vero Beach
Nov 2-Nov 5 BLT!

2 new DVC resorts in 1 trip!  Oh, and VWL view at BLT, of course!

Stopher, I will PM you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Love the kichen, reminds me of somewhere we all love


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> Southwest portion of Virginia, up in the Blue Ridge Mountains just off the Parkway.  They're saying 70s by Tuesday.    Perhaps it will be that high then, but right now there's a snow squall happening outside. . .



Here's to 70's and wishful thinking !!!!  Because Spring has not shown itself in PA yet !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Thank E.  I appreciate all the nice comments.
> 
> Well today I booked the third leg of our fall extravaganza.  Here goes:
> 
> Oct 23-30 Us and another 8 friends will be on the Freedom of the Seas
> Oct 30-Nov 2  Vero Beach
> Nov 2-Nov 5 BLT!
> 
> 2 new DVC resorts in 1 trip!  Oh, and VWL view at BLT, of course!
> 
> Stopher, I will PM you.



Wow....awesome trip planned ! I love VB...heading there in early May. I'm curious to know how you like BLT. I've only stayed in a 1 bedroom so far and loved it. But have a stay in a studio in Oct and keep hearing how tiny the studios are......the 1 bedroom felt huge to me.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Love the kichen, reminds me of somewhere we all love



Thanks JT



MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow....awesome trip planned ! I love VB...heading there in early May. I'm curious to know how you like BLT. I've only stayed in a 1 bedroom so far and loved it. But have a stay in a studio in Oct and keep hearing how tiny the studios are......the 1 bedroom felt huge to me.



Yes, we are pretty excited about staying there.  We tried for AKV concierge, but all they had was SV.  So we thought BLT might be kind of fun.  And we figured we would mix it up a bit with VB.  We have a 1 BR there too.  Can't wait to see it.  

We plan on taking lots of pictures.  One thing we love to do at a new resort.  I'll post a trip report and Stopher will post the pics!  Hopefully I will have my act together by then!  Enjoy your May visit!


----------



## Nicoal13

Barb - the kitchen looks amazing! Love the light fixtures. I would take them with me too if I had to move.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Nicole.  How are you doing?  Such sad times on the Groupie thread.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Thank E.  I appreciate all the nice comments.
> 
> Well today I booked the third leg of our fall extravaganza.  Here goes:
> 
> Oct 23-30 Us and another 8 friends will be on the Freedom of the Seas
> Oct 30-Nov 2  Vero Beach
> Nov 2-Nov 5 BLT!
> 
> 2 new DVC resorts in 1 trip!  Oh, and VWL view at BLT, of course!
> 
> Stopher, I will PM you.



WOW Muush that sounds wonderful. 

We loved Vero I think you'll enjoy it and BLT is fun too. 
I enjoyed looking over at the Lodge and it's also fun watching the water pageant from you balcony.

Well I should finish up the cab is comming at 5:45 AM
No computer this trip  

 Take Care Groupies and Stay Well


----------



## Muushka

No computer!!!  See you when you get home.  Tell MR TP hello from Muush


----------



## jimmytammy

Having WDW/DVC longings here in NC.  Its been a little over a week since being home, but it seems like its been forever.  Cant wait for Oct. to get here!!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Does anyone see the Lodge in them?  I sure do!  Those pendant lights cost an arm and a leg and if we ever sell the house, they are going with me!



Muushka, I def see the WL, love love love the lighting and cabinetry! Great job!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Here's to 70's and wishful thinking !!!!  Because Spring has not shown itself in PA yet !



Amen to that, Maria! We had snow again here in MA on Friday. About an inch or so, but it did melt yesterday. It is still not warm enough for me, but hopefully soon!


----------



## nydisney14

I hear ya, brutal winter in NY this year. Can't wait for the warm weather!


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Having WDW/DVC longings here in NC.  Its been a little over a week since being home, but it seems like its been forever.  Cant wait for Oct. to get here!!



Same here, except part of me hopes Oct comes slowly.  It is just starting to be spring here in WI and late October means it would be getting cold and ready to snow again.  I hate that part of October.


----------



## franandaj

Hearing you all talk about this awful Winter makes me so thankful to live in So Cal. While we were almost washed away in Jan, things have been much milder lately.  I don't think I could survive those rough Winters!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> Same here, except part of me hopes Oct comes slowly.  It is just starting to be spring here in WI and late October means it would be getting cold and ready to snow again.  I hate that part of October.



We usually start getting snow in late October too. Past two years it snowed maybe 1-2 inches Oct 29-30. Still doesn't feel like Spring to me here in the Philly area......still hoping and praying it comes soon.......

and yes franandaj......be very happy you're in So Cal.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Having WDW/DVC longings here in NC.  Its been a little over a week since being home, but it seems like its been forever.  Cant wait for Oct. to get here!!



Me too!!!!     I feel like I never went anywhere the trip was so short.  I keep thinking about what I was doing at this time a week ago.    The wheels in my brain keep spinning wondering if I could squeeze another short weekend in before Oct.!  I have a credit from AirTran that needs to be used before the fall.  Was thinking of Memorial Day weekend for just DH & myself, but the fares are crazy high so that's likely a no go.  Will just have to wait until Oct.


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> We usually start getting snow in late October too. Past two years it snowed maybe 1-2 inches Oct 29-30. Still doesn't feel like Spring to me here in the Philly area......still hoping and praying it comes soon.......
> 
> and yes franandaj......be very happy you're in So Cal.


Hit 63 here today with promise of low 70s tomorrow before dropping into the low 50s for Tuesday.  But.  After that, 60s and 70s through next weekend.  Love the mountains when the weather turns nice. . .


----------



## blossomz

Barb-your kitchen is awesome!,


----------



## stopher1

Have a great week Groupies!  We leave for the World in the am... 

... the bags are packed, the last load of laundry is in the washer waiting to go into the dryer so we have empty hampers when we get home...

... the car is gassed up and ready to go to the airport...

... the excitement has become unbearable...  can't wait to get there once again.   We'll be at OKW, but popping over to the Lodge at least twice, maybe even more.  Going to try to get some new pictures that I haven't yet done before... we'll see.   Wish you all could come along for real... but since that isn't possible, we'll be together in spirit, ok?  Ok.  I'll try to pop in mid-week or so and maybe even post some pictures.   

Have a great week Groupies!


----------



## blossomz

Stopher have a great time!


----------



## DiznyDi

Stopher - bet no one sleeps at your house tonight! Looking forward to pics and a report upon your return.  Have a great trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It was nice to make it back home this afternoon.  I want to thank everyone for the support and prayers that were given.  The funeral went well with a lovely eulogy given by my nephew and my brother was laid to rest on Friday afternoon.  In keeping with most of his life it had a last minute twist when the vault company got stuck in the cemetary.  So my brother got "curbside" service.  A site I never expect to see again with us standing in the middle of a gravel country road and the vault on the side.  Considering he loved the unusual I think it was fairly fitting.  But odd.  And a reminder to pick out my urn.  

Stopher - have a great trip!!  When flying back today DH and I really wanted to get on a plane to Orlando!  

Barb - the kitchen is beautiful!  Love the lodge touches.  

It seems like spring has finally sprung here in Reno.  Grass is starting to grow here in the valley and we didn't need a parka on to walk out to the car.  Nice!

And now a picture of one of my favorite places......


----------



## franandaj

I didn't know you were going so soon Stopher!  Have a great time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy  Glad things went well and glad you can look on the bright side of a mishap being in line with things.  God has a way of easing our minds through such matters.

Stopher  Have a great trip and thanks for taking us along.  Enjoy that big ol room at OKW.  Please tell the Lodge hello for me


----------



## wildernessDad

I just wanted to check in and say that I had a nice time at OKW.  Those studios are niiiiice!  

I'm looking forward to our DLR trip and then Southwest excursion coming up in about 33 days.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I just wanted to check in and say that I had a nice time at OKW.  Those studios are niiiiice!



Aren't they nice.  OKW is one of our favorites simply for the room size.


_Frank Wells, CEO of the Walt Disney company from 9/1984 to 4/1994 ( a period when it enjoyed unprecedented growht and a 1500% increase in it's stock price) was an avid mountain climber.   In 1983, he set out to be the 1st to climb the highest mountain on each of the world's 7 continents within a single year.  He summited 6 but was forced to turn back near the top of Everest.  Unfortunately he was tragically killed in a helicopter crash before attempting again.

He is  honored with the highest window on Main street, USA.  If you look at it, it says "Seven Summits Expeditions", Frank Wells, Prop. _


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back WD.  I'm with E on that one, love OKW for those villas!

I hope all at the world are having a great time!


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> I just wanted to check in and say that I had a nice time at OKW.  Those studios are niiiiice!
> 
> I'm looking forward to our DLR trip and then Southwest excursion coming up in about 33 days.



The OKW studios are awesome.....love the fact you get to real beds. My teens are too keen on the sofa beds anymore......especially not for stays over 2-3 nights.  Glad you had fun *WD* !



> Frank Wells, CEO of the Walt Disney company from 9/1984 to 4/1994 ( a period when it enjoyed unprecedented growht and a 1500% increase in it's stock price) was an avid mountain climber. In 1983, he set out to be the 1st to climb the highest mountain on each of the world's 7 continents within a single year. He summited 6 but was forced to turn back near the top of Everest. Unfortunately he was tragically killed in a helicopter crash before attempting again.
> 
> He is honored with the highest window on Main street, USA. If you look at it, it says "Seven Summits Expeditions", Frank Wells, Prop.


Very cool bit of trivia *eliza*.....thanks !


----------



## DizGirl20

Just got the e-mail that our VWL resale passed ROFR!  WAHOOOOOO!  Of course it will take a few weeks to get our points in the system but I am so excited to be joining you guys!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*DizGirl20 -* 

*WELCOME HOME*


----------



## sleepydog25

Yes, a big welcome home to you, DizGirl!  Congrats on passing ROFR, too.  So, when's the party?


----------



## jimmytammy

DizGirl20 said:


> Just got the e-mail that our VWL resale passed ROFR!  WAHOOOOOO!  Of course it will take a few weeks to get our points in the system but I am so excited to be joining you guys!



You were already a groupie

So a big WELCOME HOME


----------



## horselover

DizGirl20 said:


> Just got the e-mail that our VWL resale passed ROFR!  WAHOOOOOO!  Of course it will take a few weeks to get our points in the system but I am so excited to be joining you guys!



Congratulations DizGirl20!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DizGirl20 said:


> Just got the e-mail that our VWL resale passed ROFR!  WAHOOOOOO!  Of course it will take a few weeks to get our points in the system but I am so excited to be joining you guys!



*Welcome Home DizGirl20! *


----------



## wildernessDad

DizGirl20 said:


> Just got the e-mail that our VWL resale passed ROFR!  WAHOOOOOO!  Of course it will take a few weeks to get our points in the system but I am so excited to be joining you guys!



Excellent!!!!


----------



## Corinne

DizGirl20 said:


> Just got the e-mail that our VWL resale passed ROFR!  WAHOOOOOO!  Of course it will take a few weeks to get our points in the system but I am so excited to be joining you guys!



*Robyn, Congrats  and*


----------



## franandaj

DizGirl20 said:


> Just got the e-mail that our VWL resale passed ROFR!  WAHOOOOOO!  Of course it will take a few weeks to get our points in the system but I am so excited to be joining you guys!



Congratulations! And WELCOME HOME!


----------



## DizGirl20

Thanks everyone.  I can't believe I am really going to be a VWL Owner!

Funny, I have a small replica of the statue that is outside the Mercantile and it sits on my nightstand.  I've had it since 2008.  You know what they say about "putting it out there to the Universe"... if you had told me a few years ago that some day I would have a DVC ownership at VWL, I wouldn't have believed it.  Life works in mysterious ways!  Anyhow, we already own at AKV so VWL completes the puzzle.  I think maybe now we finally have enough points


----------



## DiznyDi

*DizGirl20* Congratulations! Wonderful news. I know you're on


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Welcome back WD.  I'm with E on that one, love OKW for those villas!
> 
> I hope all at the world are having a great time!





MiaSRN62 said:


> The OKW studios are awesome.....love the fact you get to real beds. My teens are too keen on the sofa beds anymore......especially not for stays over 2-3 nights.  Glad you had fun *WD* !



Oh how timely.... 

... the studios are nice yes... but all I can say is WOW to the 2 bedroom.     My DW about fell over with praise for it last night.  And my golly, I'm loving it.  We loved our 2 bd  at Kidani... we loved our 2 bd at VGC... we adored our Treehouse with the 3rd bedroom...  but this one... oh man, it's ginormous!!!!   Of course those other ones were reserved and used when we had guests along... this one - nope - it's just the 5 of us.  My eldest has already said we need to get a 2 bd every time now... yeah, we'll see about that.  I told him he's welcome to when he has points of his own to burn... which we did this time around, and why we got so much space for just us... but my gracious, it's quite nice.

Heading over to the Lodge in the morning for DD's birthday breakfast at Whispering Canyon...  hope to have some time to enjoy it all afterwards, but who knows what tomorrow will bring.  Being pretty much schedule free solo is one thing... schedule free with family members who all want to do something different at the same time... not as easy.


----------



## Granny

DizGirl20 said:


> Just got the e-mail that our VWL resale passed ROFR!  WAHOOOOOO!  Of course it will take a few weeks to get our points in the system but I am so excited to be joining you guys!



Robyn...I have to say, that news has us all excited!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DizGirl20 said:


> . . . . . . I think maybe now we finally have enough points



Oooo . . first sign of denial . . the words "enough points".  

*DizGirl -* Let's see; how does that go?  _You can't be too thin, you can't be too rich, AND you can't have enough points . . . . . . _ 

Welcome to the Groupies!  Enjoy the ride . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher

Thats interesting, comparison of Treehouse to 2 bed at OKW, sizewise.  Cant imagine how big it is, with my thoughts towards size of 1 bed we just stayed in.  Havent shared this with T, but would seriously consider pts at OKW if we ever buy more


----------



## stopher1

Jimmy - size and shape are certainly different between the 2 bd here, and the THV, but seriously - it feels very much the same spacious-wise, even though this one is more square feet.  Very similar, just different.    And yeah, last night as we were lying down to go to bed, my DW turned to me and said, she liked it very much here... and what do points cost for OKW?  She LOVES the Lodge and wants points there... but now, it seems she might want some points here as well...    ...I'm sure there are times that availability in this large resort is limited, so we probably don't NEED points here, but if she's talking, I'm listening!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dont misunderstand me folks(dont want to get booted from the groupies), we love OKW and BWV.  But make no mistake, my heart belongs at VWL.  Its just cool to me that we have the choices we do.  I think since Ranger Stan retired, something changed for me personally.  So I have been willing to branch out, try other places with a broader mindset than before.

I guess it boils down to...I miss Stan a bunch


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Dont misunderstand me folks(dont want to get booted from the groupies), we love OKW and BWV.  But make no mistake, my heart belongs at VWL.  Its just cool to me that we have the choices we do.  I think since Ranger Stan retired, something changed for me personally.  So I have been willing to branch out, try other places with a broader mindset than before.
> 
> I guess it boils down to...I miss Stan a bunch



 We can't boot you out, you're an old timer now!! sort of like tenure (a bad word nowadays.).

Disney is very much like that, it infuses us with precious memories and whether those memories are brought about by people,places or things, they get inside us and stick. 

Sort of like a strain of music that you hear and without thought automatically start to smile or a first sweetie you look back on and remember fondly.

Stan was very much such a person and how much more enriched my trips were for meeting him.


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> We can't boot you out, you're an old timer now!! sort of like tenure (a bad word nowadays.).
> 
> Disney is very much like that, it infuses us with precious memories and whether those memories are brought about by people,places or things, they get inside us and stick.
> 
> Sort of like a strain of music that you hear and without thought automatically start to smile or a first sweetie you look back on and remember fondly.
> 
> Stan was very much such a person and how much more enriched my trips were for meeting him.



Nicely stated eliza


----------



## MiaSRN62

Speaking of not enough points and add-ons.....did you all read the thread about disney charging for closing costs now ?  I honestly wish my guide would have forwarned me ! Or in his defense, maybe it caught them off guard too ?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2691301


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Dont misunderstand me folks(dont want to get booted from the groupies), we love OKW and BWV.  But make no mistake, my heart belongs at VWL.  Its just cool to me that we have the choices we do.  I think since Ranger Stan retired, something changed for me personally.  So I have been willing to branch out, try other places with a broader mindset than before.
> 
> I guess it boils down to...I miss Stan a bunch



My Groupie Buds above have said the words that reflect my feelings too.  
But I love that Stan THE Man is willing to come and visit with us. 

*DizGirl20*  Welcome to the happiest thread on the boards!  Visit often and post even more!

I am pooped today.  I went to DC yesterday for a 1 day event.  I saw the cherry blossoms  (for the first time!), quite beautiful.  DC is such a beautiful city.  I hoped to go to the Holocaust museum, but it was too far.  Then I figured I would go see the Constitution and the Declaration of Independence.  So I strolled over the the National Archives and got in line.  Chatted it up with a nice couple from CA, which helped pass the time.  Finally got in, got to the Rotunda, but another long line, no time.  So now I have my top 2 things to see next time I go to DC!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> My Groupie Buds above have said the words that reflect my feelings too.
> But I love that Stan THE Man is willing to come and visit with us.
> 
> *DizGirl20*  Welcome to the happiest thread on the boards!  Visit often and post even more!
> 
> I am pooped today.  I went to DC yesterday for a 1 day event.  I saw the cherry blossoms  (for the first time!), quite beautiful.  DC is such a beautiful city.  I hoped to go to the Holocaust museum, but it was too far.  Then I figured I would go see the Constitution and the Declaration of Independence.  So I strolled over the the National Archives and got in line.  Chatted it up with a nice couple from CA, which helped pass the time.  Finally got in, got to the Rotunda, but another long line, no time.  So now I have my top 2 things to see next time I go to DC!



DC is one of my favorite towns.  I'm lucky in that one of my older bros lives in Arlington Va so I'm always camp out at  his house.  
I've never done the archives as Philly has a it's own copy of the Declaration and Constitution at the National constitution center.


----------



## franandaj

eliza61 said:


> DC is one of my favorite towns.  I'm lucky in that one of my older bros lives in Arlington Va so I'm always camp out at  his house.
> I've never done the archives as Philly has a it's own copy of the Declaration and Constitution at the National constitution center.



Two weeks from now we'll be in DC for eight days, we have Smithsonian museums planned, the spy museum, and some other tours in mind.  Any suggestions from groupies of other "must do" things?  What would be a nice CW Battlefield within 20-45 minutes of there, any ideas?


----------



## sleepydog25

franandaj said:


> Two weeks from now we'll be in DC for eight days, we have Smithsonian museums planned, the spy museum, and some other tours in mind. Any suggestions from groupies of other "must do" things? What would be a nice CW Battlefield within 20-45 minutes of there, any ideas?


I was stationed at Andrews AFB for five years, and though there may be a battlefield or two closer (I'm not sure there is), if you haven't visited Gettysburg, it is well worth the visit.  The view from the high ground where the Union forces fought back Pickett's charge is sobering--the Confederate soldiers had something like a half-mile of open ground with no cover then had to charge uphill.  Truly suicidal.  

As for other places to visit, there is Mt Vernon just a few miles south of Arlington (I used to run the bike path that links Old Town Alexandria to Mt Vernon), the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, and though quite emotional, the Holocaust Museum is unforgettable.  Have fun!


----------



## franandaj

sleepydog25 said:


> I was stationed at Andrews AFB for five years, and though there may be a battlefield or two closer (I'm not sure there is), if you haven't visited Gettysburg, it is well worth the visit.  The view from the high ground where the Union forces fought back Pickett's charge is sobering--the Confederate soldiers had something like a half-mile of open ground with no cover then had to charge uphill.  Truly suicidal.



My DP is a HUGE CW fan, we used to reenact until her disabilities prevented her from it. We've decided to save Gettysburg for a trip when we can spend a few days there.  We move slow and she will want to see almost everything.

Thanks for the other ideas, I'll suggest them to her!


----------



## wildernessDad

franandaj said:


> Two weeks from now we'll be in DC for eight days, we have Smithsonian museums planned, the spy museum, and some other tours in mind.  Any suggestions from groupies of other "must do" things?  What would be a nice CW Battlefield within 20-45 minutes of there, any ideas?



You've got to check out the National Gallery.  Great art.  And don't forget to eat downstairs there at the 'Cascade Cafe.'

The closest Civil War battlefield is Manassas in Virginia, about a 45 minute drive.  Antietam Battlefield in Maryland and Gettysburg Battlefield in PA would be VERY long day trips.  You could drive south for about an hour in Virginia and see the Fredericksburg and Spotsylvania Battlefields.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Dont misunderstand me folks(dont want to get booted from the groupies), we love OKW and BWV.  But make no mistake, my heart belongs at VWL.  Its just cool to me that we have the choices we do.  I think since Ranger Stan retired, something changed for me personally.  So I have been willing to branch out, try other places with a broader mindset than before.
> 
> I guess it boils down to...I miss Stan a bunch



Jimmy...you're a charter member of the Groupies.  No way you get the boot! 

And we own at BWV too, and enjoy that resort quite a bit.  But then again, I don't tend to post on the BWV Lovers thread.  

Yesterday, DW and I checked in at BLT.  This is the last of the WDW resorts that we have stayed at.  Honestly, we didn't expect much based on the fact that the Contemporary Resort never wowed us.  Too much tile, concrete and shiny surfaces I guess.  

But BLT was a complete and wonderful surprise to us.  We have a Bay Lake View room and that's a great view as we all know.  And we were pleasantly surprised by the landscaping, the feel of the resort and the amenities.  

VWL is still #1 in our hearts, but BLT rocketed up the DVC favorites list for us.  I can't see us ever wanting to spend points on an MK view.  Bay Lake is just such a sweet place to gaze out at and if someone wants to look at MK there are lots of observation decks.

All in all, a nice place to base out of for a WDW visit.


----------



## blossomz

Absolutely agree Granny!  We loved our Bay Lake view too.. and the ability to walk to and from MK!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Jimmy...you're a charter member of the Groupies.  No way you get the boot!
> 
> And we own at BWV too, and enjoy that resort quite a bit.  But then again, I don't tend to post on the BWV Lovers thread.
> 
> Yesterday, DW and I checked in at BLT.  This is the last of the WDW resorts that we have stayed at.  Honestly, we didn't expect much based on the fact that the Contemporary Resort never wowed us.  Too much tile, concrete and shiny surfaces I guess.
> 
> But BLT was a complete and wonderful surprise to us.  We have a Bay Lake View room and that's a great view as we all know.  And we were pleasantly surprised by the landscaping, the feel of the resort and the amenities.
> 
> VWL is still #1 in our hearts, but BLT rocketed up the DVC favorites list for us.  I can't see us ever wanting to spend points on an MK view.  Bay Lake is just such a sweet place to gaze out at and if someone wants to look at MK there are lots of observation decks.
> 
> All in all, a nice place to base out of for a WDW visit.



Oh good!  Sounds like our BLT choice for Nov was a good one!  
Enjoy your time Granny, and let me know all the warm fuzzies you encountered at BLT!


----------



## jimmytammy

franandaj said:


> Two weeks from now we'll be in DC for eight days, we have Smithsonian museums planned, the spy museum, and some other tours in mind.  Any suggestions from groupies of other "must do" things?  What would be a nice CW Battlefield within 20-45 minutes of there, any ideas?



Fredericksburg, VA is about 1 hr. South of DC.  There are 4 major battlefields in that area including Fredericksburg, Chancellorsville, The Wilderness and Spotsylvania.  Also encompassed in that park system is Guinea Station(house where Stonewall Jackson passed).  We did it in one weekend, but wouldnt suggest.  All have their uniqueness in how battles played out.  If you have time, I suggest at least visiting Fredericksburg and Chancellorsville.  FB has a nice museum, stonewall where many Union soldiers sadly lost their lives, angel of Maryes Heights, house just across Rappahonock where Lincoln visited troops, and where Red Cross was considered birthplace.
CV was a signifigant battle in its where Lees army won under innumerable odds, he lost Jackson, but his confidence led to the next major battle, Gettysburg.  Spotsylvania and Wilderness are both worth seeing, but time may prohibit.

Mannassas also worth seeing.  2 major battles fought on same grounds.  1st earned Stonewall nickname, made people realize this war would last long time.  2nd much more deadly as weapons advanced quickly in a year. 

Antietam (Sharpsburg) in MD worth the drive.  It has been restored to more like it would have been in those days, less pavement, less modern intrusion.  It is considered the single bloodiest day in American history.

Gettysburg, one everyone has at least heard of.  This is the ultimate hallowed ground.  Lincolns speech here was a beginning of healing, though the war continued on.  I have seen many battlefields, and been emotional at them, mainly the stonewall at FB, where so many men lost their lives foolishly based on a political move by a general who followed orders.  But Gettysburg moved me to tears.  

As you can tell, I am passionate about the subject, but I grew up studying it, knowing ancestors on both sides were involved.  It shaped our Nation, for better or worse.  No matter where you go, I would be interested in your trip.  American history in general fascinates me.


----------



## horselover

Guess who's going on an unexpected anniversary trip to the World Memorial Day weekend?!             I've been watching airfares for a couple of days but didn't like the prices.  Last night I found a good fare so I booked it.  It will be another super short trip (Sat.-Tue.) but I'm very excited.        

So now I have a question for DizneyDi or Dad (or any SSR experts).  I have no doubt when I call MS at 9:00 they will tell me the only thing available is SSR.   Am I correct in thinking that the Congress Park area has a quiet pool?  We're all about the quiet pool.  A DTD view would be a nice bonus too.  We'll have a car so I'm not too concerned about bus stops.   Thanks for any input.

Happy Friday Groupies!    

Edit:  Nevermind Di & Dad.  I got OKW!    Anyone have a suggestion on location for there?  Last time we stayed in the North Rd. section.  Really nice quiet pool, but far from HH.   Any other areas that have a quiet pool, but aren't too far from HH?


----------



## DizGirl20

Hi All - It will still be a few more weeks before our points get into the system, but I am thinking ahead to December.  DH &  I will be celebrating our 15th anniversary December 21st.  There is no way we would go that late in the month so close to Christmas, but what I am wondering is... do you think we might a chance of getting a studio towards the beginning of December?  I know that is a busy month for the Lodge.  Just curious what your experience has been... Thanks so much.  Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## horselover

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi All - It will still be a few more weeks before our points get into the system, but I am thinking ahead to December.  DH &  I will be celebrating our 15th anniversary December 21st.  There is no way we would go that late in the month so close to Christmas, but what I am wondering is... do you think we might a chance of getting a studio towards the beginning of December?  I know that is a busy month for the Lodge.  Just curious what your experience has been... Thanks so much.  Enjoy your weekend!



Robyn - I've only booked at exactly 11 mos. so I'm not sure.  I think Sleepydog had good luck booking for early Dec. maybe in June?  I believe he had to w/l but did eventually get what he wanted.  Never hurts to try.   Happy pre-anniversary!          We're celebrating our 15th this year too hence the last minute trip on Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## sleepydog25

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi All - It will still be a few more weeks before our points get into the system, but I am thinking ahead to December. DH & I will be celebrating our 15th anniversary December 21st. There is no way we would go that late in the month so close to Christmas, but what I am wondering is... do you think we might a chance of getting a studio towards the beginning of December? I know that is a busy month for the Lodge. Just curious what your experience has been... Thanks so much. Enjoy your weekend!


Horselover is correct!  We closed on VWL 20 Apr of last year, had points in the system a few days later, and immediately tried to make a reservation there for 4-9 December.  We were unable to get a complete stay at VWL, but did manage to do a triple split stay between VWL and SSR then back to VWL.  We went on two waitlists, and to cut to the chase, wound up with our entire trip being in a 1BR at VWL.  I make two caveats, however.  First, I think studios are among the toughest to get because the point totals are lower.  Second, the final piece of our waitlist didn't come through until late September as I recall, so it took a lot of patience and many (many, many) phone calls to wind up with what we did.  However, if you are willing to be flexible re: dates and room type, I do think you will able to snag something.  We were willing to do a split stay within VWL, so for a few weeks, we had a 2BR for a couple of nights and a 1BR the rest of the time before catching some serious pixie dust.  Good luck!


----------



## franandaj

SleepyDog, WildernessDay, jimmytammy, thanks for all the excellent suggestions, Fredericksburg is sounding good four our battlefield experience on this trip.  We'll save Gettysburg for it's own trip.  It's getting exciting making all these plans, I just hope our government learns to get along before we arrive and some of these places we plan to visit will remain open!

And I can't believe that we have a trip to the world just on the heels of this other trip!  After so many years of sporadic traveling all of a sudden we are on overload!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Fredericksburg, VA is about 1 hr. South of DC.  There are 4 major battlefields in that area including Fredericksburg, Chancellorsville, The Wilderness and Spotsylvania.  Also encompassed in that park system is Guinea Station(house where Stonewall Jackson passed).  We did it in one weekend, but wouldnt suggest.  All have their uniqueness in how battles played out.  If you have time, I suggest at least visiting Fredericksburg and Chancellorsville.  FB has a nice museum, stonewall where many Union soldiers sadly lost their lives, angel of Maryes Heights, house just across Rappahonock where Lincoln visited troops, and where Red Cross was considered birthplace.
> CV was a signifigant battle in its where Lees army won under innumerable odds, he lost Jackson, but his confidence led to the next major battle, Gettysburg.  Spotsylvania and Wilderness are both worth seeing, but time may prohibit.
> 
> Mannassas also worth seeing.  2 major battles fought on same grounds.  1st earned Stonewall nickname, made people realize this war would last long time.  2nd much more deadly as weapons advanced quickly in a year.
> 
> Antietam (Sharpsburg) in MD worth the drive.  It has been restored to more like it would have been in those days, less pavement, less modern intrusion.  It is considered the single bloodiest day in American history.
> 
> Gettysburg, one everyone has at least heard of.  This is the ultimate hallowed ground.  Lincolns speech here was a beginning of healing, though the war continued on.  I have seen many battlefields, and been emotional at them, mainly the stonewall at FB, where so many men lost their lives foolishly based on a political move by a general who followed orders.  But Gettysburg moved me to tears.
> 
> As you can tell, I am passionate about the subject, but I grew up studying it, knowing ancestors on both sides were involved.  It shaped our Nation, for better or worse.  No matter where you go, I would be interested in your trip.  American history in general fascinates me.



I love what you wrote Jimmy.  We need to do this tour.  Hey, next time you head up for a Civil War fix, let us know.  We could have a tour guide!


----------



## Granny

So we went to the Marilyn McCoo & Billy Davis Jr show today...part of the Flower Power concert series at EPCOT during the Flower & Garden Festival.

All I can say is...WOW.  

 Two thumbs way up! 

It is really hard to believe that she is 67 years old.  And he is 72 years old.  I expected, realistically, to see them up there propped up by a lot of backsinging and straining to hit the easy notes.

But they really sounded awesome.  Marilyn still has amazing range of voice and Billy belted out the Sam Cooke classic "Change is Gonna Come".  We were so pleasantly surprised at the quality of the singing and of course the short concert just left us wanting more.  So impressive to see them singing so very well at their age.  

Just thought I'd share with the groupies.  They can put "One Less Bell to Answer" on the WL soundtrack now.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> So we went to the Marilyn McCoo & Billy Davis Jr show today...part of the Flower Power concert series at EPCOT during the Flower & Garden Festival.
> 
> All I can say is...WOW.
> 
> Two thumbs way up!
> 
> It is really hard to believe that she is 67 years old. And he is 72 years old. I expected, realistically, to see them up there propped up by a lot of backsinging and straining to hit the easy notes.
> 
> But they really sounded awesome. Marilyn still has amazing range of voice and Billy belted out the Sam Cooke classic "Change is Gonna Come". We were so pleasantly surprised at the quality of the singing and of course the short concert just left us wanting more. So impressive to see them singing so very well at their age.
> 
> Just thought I'd share with the groupies. They can put "One Less Bell to Answer" on the WL soundtrack now.


I'm way too young to know who they are. . .


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm way too young to know who they are. . .



It occured to me last night after posting this that I didn't mention that these two were the lead singers of the 5th Dimension.  Big songs include "Wedding Bell Blues", "Up, Up and Away" and "Age of Aquarius/Let the Sun Shine".  They were popular in the 70's and Marilyn & Billy are married for 43 years now.  

Planning on heading to our beloved Lodge today for some lunch before hitting the parks later on.  They are predicting record highs the next two days in the low 90's.  

Hard to believe 92 degrees would be a record but that's what those reliable TV weather people were saying.


----------



## Nicoal13

4 more weeks and we will be on a plane on our way to the Lodge!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Saturday morning, everyone!  I haven't had much time here lately with being back to work as a consultant for my old company.  I promised them 2 days each week and last week I worked 34 hours in 3 days!  Not leaving much time for my regular job search.  But I keep thinking that every hour I work is more money to ensure I still can be taking vacations this year.   

Anyone else book any of the new 2012 Disney cruises yesterday?  We switched a dummy cruise I had booked for December this year to one of the 5 day Canadian cruises in August, 2012.  They seem pretty expensive to me so I'll probably still research other cruise lines for similar cruises but so far, I like the one we have.  I was hoping I'd like the Hawaiian one but there is way too much time at sea and not enough in the islands for my taste.  I'll get my husband to Hawaii some day, but it won't be on next April's cruise.


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm way too young to know who they are. . .



I remember who they are because as a little girl, my mom played their music. I think Age of Aquarius was her favorite song ! She played it over and over.... I was in grade school I believe.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> Happy Saturday morning, everyone!  I haven't had much time here lately with being back to work as a consultant for my old company.  I promised them 2 days each week and last week I worked 34 hours in 3 days!  Not leaving much time for my regular job search.  But I keep thinking that every hour I work is more money to ensure I still can be taking vacations this year.
> 
> Anyone else book any of the new 2012 Disney cruises yesterday?  We switched a dummy cruise I had booked for December this year to one of the 5 day Canadian cruises in August, 2012.  They seem pretty expensive to me so I'll probably still research other cruise lines for similar cruises but so far, I like the one we have.  I was hoping I'd like the Hawaiian one but there is way too much time at sea and not enough in the islands for my taste.  I'll get my husband to Hawaii some day, but it won't be on next April's cruise.



Glad the new job is keeping you busy Inkmahm. 
I did think about the Canada one. The NYC is a short drive away from me. The Hawaiin one would be my dream cruise, but it's such a long cruise. The 15 nights is too long for me. I'd never be able to get that time off from the hospital.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> But BLT was a complete and wonderful surprise to us.  We have a Bay Lake View room and that's a great view as we all know.  And we were pleasantly surprised by the landscaping, the feel of the resort and the amenities.
> 
> VWL is still #1 in our hearts, but BLT rocketed up the DVC favorites list for us.  I can't see us ever wanting to spend points on an MK view.  Bay Lake is just such a sweet place to gaze out at and if someone wants to look at MK there are lots of observation decks.
> 
> All in all, a nice place to base out of for a WDW visit.


We love BLT more than we thought we would when we bought. And we felt the same as you did about the MK points----until we stayed in a MK view. Now it's all I want, but even having it as my "home" resort, it's very difficult to get. We love looking at the Castle at sunset from our balcony while sipping on wine. But glad you enjoyed your stay at BLT Granny ! The only DVC I have not stayed at as of yet, is BCV.


----------



## franandaj

MiaSRN62 said:


> I remember who they are because as a little girl, my mom played their music. I think Age of Aquarius was her favorite song ! She played it over and over.... I was in grade school I believe.



I was little too but I remember playing "Up, up, and away" over & over & over & well you get the picture!


----------



## jimmytammy

franandaj
Be sure(if time allows)to visit old town FB.  Just down the road, maybe 2 miles from FB battle museum.  Lots of colonial era and civil war era houses still there.  Several, if you look close still have holes with bullets and cannonballs still lodged.  One of few truly historic towns I have seen, not redone or rebuilt like more commercially advertised.  

Granny
Love seeing those groups, even if not a huge fan.  Four Tops were like that, though one was only original.  Chubby Checker still hitting those notes.  Though they are behind their heydays, still good knowing they are out there.  Cant wait to see who will be at F&W lineup.

Muushka
Just let me know when you want to go   Civil War will get me in the van as quick as WDW, and thats saying something


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm way too young to know who they are. . .



LOL, I wish I could say the same.  I lipped sinc'ed "stone soul picnic" with a mop on my head to have long luxurious hair in my bedroom.  

I won't even discuss the purple & grey strip polyesters pant suit that I thought was soooo cool.  The 70's were truly a memorable fashion decade.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Guess who's going on an unexpected anniversary trip to the World Memorial Day weekend?!             I've been watching airfares for a couple of days but didn't like the prices.  Last night I found a good fare so I booked it.  It will be another super short trip (Sat.-Tue.) but I'm very excited.
> 
> So now I have a question for DizneyDi or Dad (or any SSR experts).  I have no doubt when I call MS at 9:00 they will tell me the only thing available is SSR.   Am I correct in thinking that the Congress Park area has a quiet pool?  We're all about the quiet pool.  A DTD view would be a nice bonus too.  We'll have a car so I'm not too concerned about bus stops.   Thanks for any input.



Hi Horselover!! That is great!!  I KNEW when you posted earlier about the airfare being too high Memorial Day weekend you would manage to find something! Are you flying out of Manchester? We are heading down on the 28th also. We have SSR for the first 2 nights and then heading to the BWV for the remainder of the week. We are on wl for BWV for the first 2 nights, but not sure if that will come through since it is Memorial Day. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Hi Horselover!! That is great!!  I KNEW when you posted earlier about the airfare being too high Memorial Day weekend you would manage to find something! Are you flying out of Manchester? We are heading down on the 28th also. We have SSR for the first 2 nights and then heading to the BWV for the remainder of the week. We are on wl for BWV for the first 2 nights, but not sure if that will come through since it is Memorial Day. Cannot wait!!!



Yes, once I get the idea in my head I will usually find a way to work it out!  I don't give up that easily.       We're flying out of Boston.  We prefer to fly out of Providence but the SWA flights weren't as good as Jetblue's.  I hope your waitlist comes through so you won't have to move.  I waitlisted BWV too but I have zero confidence it will come through & to be honest I won't be upset if it doesn't.  I really want to see those 1 BRs at OKW.  I hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Yes, once I get the idea in my head I will usually find a way to work it out!  I don't give up that easily.



Haha! I get that!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> LOL, I wish I could say the same.  I lipped sinc'ed "stone soul picnic" with a mop on my head to have long luxurious hair in my bedroom.
> 
> I won't even discuss the purple & grey strip polyesters pant suit that I thought was soooo cool.  The 70's were truly a memorable fashion decade.



I forgot...they sang Stone Soul Picnic too.  Like I said, I've seen some really over the hill reunion groups (think "Chicago") and these two really do still have wonderful voices. 

Purple & grey strip polyester pants suit?  Who wouldn't think those are cool?


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Yes, once I get the idea in my head I will usually find a way to work it out!  I don't give up that easily.       We're flying out of Boston.  We prefer to fly out of Providence but the SWA flights weren't as good as Jetblue's.  I hope your waitlist comes through so you won't have to move.  I waitlisted BWV too but I have zero confidence it will come through & to be honest I won't be upset if it doesn't.  I really want to see those 1 BRs at OKW.  I hope you have a wonderful trip!



Thats funny  I am glad to know I am not the only one who makes up their mind to do something, they wont rest til its done!  I know there are others, but Im glad to truly know one

1 beds at OKW truly magnificent.  Yall enjoy!


----------



## franandaj

jimmytammy said:


> Thats funny  I am glad to know I am not the only one who makes up their mind to do something, they wont rest til its done!  I know there are others, but Im glad to truly know one
> 
> 1 beds at OKW truly magnificent.  Yall enjoy!



Count me in as another one.  I won't let go until I get what I want once I've decided up on it either!

We'll be in one of those OKW 1 bedrooms in 35 days!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> So we went to the Marilyn McCoo & Billy Davis Jr show today...part of the Flower Power concert series at EPCOT during the Flower & Garden Festival.
> 
> All I can say is...WOW.
> 
> Two thumbs way up!
> 
> It is really hard to believe that she is 67 years old.  And he is 72 years old.  I expected, realistically, to see them up there propped up by a lot of backsinging and straining to hit the easy notes.
> 
> But they really sounded awesome.  Marilyn still has amazing range of voice and Billy belted out the Sam Cooke classic "Change is Gonna Come".  We were so pleasantly surprised at the quality of the singing and of course the short concert just left us wanting more.  So impressive to see them singing so very well at their age.
> 
> Just thought I'd share with the groupies.  They can put "One Less Bell to Answer" on the WL soundtrack now.



I loved that group!   "Bill  I love you so, I always will."  Loved that song!  In fact I recently bought one of the 5th Dimension greatest hits and I'm not ashamed to say that I remember them WHILE THEY WERE POPULAR!!!  Thanks for the memories Granny.



Nicoal13 said:


> 4 more weeks and we will be on a plane on our way to the Lodge!!!



Oooooh!  Packing soon!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> We love BLT more than we thought we would when we bought. And we felt the same as you did about the MK points----until we stayed in a MK view. Now it's all I want, but even having it as my "home" resort, it's very difficult to get. We love looking at the Castle at sunset from our balcony while sipping on wine. But glad you enjoyed your stay at BLT Granny ! The only DVC I have not stayed at as of yet, is BCV.



I can't wait to experience it!!  Wine and all.



jimmytammy said:


> franandaj
> Be sure(if time allows)to visit old town FB.  Just down the road, maybe 2 miles from FB battle museum.  Lots of colonial era and civil war era houses still there.  Several, if you look close still have holes with bullets and cannonballs still lodged.  One of few truly historic towns I have seen, not redone or rebuilt like more commercially advertised.
> 
> Granny
> Love seeing those groups, even if not a huge fan.  Four Tops were like that, though one was only original.  Chubby Checker still hitting those notes.  Though they are behind their heydays, still good knowing they are out there.  Cant wait to see who will be at F&W lineup.
> 
> Muushka
> Just let me know when you want to go   Civil War will get me in the van as quick as WDW, and thats saying something



I'll give you plenty of notice.



horselover said:


> Yes, once I get the idea in my head I will usually find a way to work it out!  I don't give up that easily.       We're flying out of Boston.  We prefer to fly out of Providence but the SWA flights weren't as good as Jetblue's.  I hope your waitlist comes through so you won't have to move.  I waitlisted BWV too but I have zero confidence it will come through & to be honest I won't be upset if it doesn't.  I really want to see those 1 BRs at OKW.  I hope you have a wonderful trip!



Have a great time HL.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Guess who's going on an unexpected anniversary trip to the World Memorial Day weekend?!             I've been watching airfares for a couple of days but didn't like the prices.  Last night I found a good fare so I booked it.  It will be another super short trip (Sat.-Tue.) but I'm very excited.
> 
> So now I have a question for DizneyDi or Dad (or any SSR experts).  I have no doubt when I call MS at 9:00 they will tell me the only thing available is SSR.   Am I correct in thinking that the Congress Park area has a quiet pool?  We're all about the quiet pool.  A DTD view would be a nice bonus too.  We'll have a car so I'm not too concerned about bus stops.   Thanks for any input.
> 
> Happy Friday Groupies!
> 
> Edit:  Nevermind Di & Dad.  I got OKW!    Anyone have a suggestion on location for there?  Last time we stayed in the North Rd. section.  Really nice quiet pool, but far from HH.   Any other areas that have a quiet pool, but aren't too far from HH?



How fun Horselover!!  We'll miss you by a week.    I love the last minute trips you decide to take!  

Last trip we spent 1 night at OKW (which I just love BTW) and were in the South Point area in building 56 right by the quiet pool.  It's not close to HH at all but it was perfect for pool access and even on our short stay DH was able to take advantage of it.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Thats funny  I am glad to know I am not the only one who makes up their mind to do something, they wont rest til its done!  I know there are others, but Im glad to truly know one
> 
> 1 beds at OKW truly magnificent.  Yall enjoy!



Well I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one too!   

I went back & looked at your TR & saw that you were in Turtle Pond.  That's the area we requested.  Do you remember your building # & would you recommend that location?


----------



## Muushka

*Attention!!  Attention!!*​
*Birthday announcement!!

Tomorrow is Granny's birthday!!   

Give it up for Granny!!!​*



PS I stole the clappers from the Birthday boy!


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to a great guy, GRANNY!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Well I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one too!
> 
> I went back & looked at your TR & saw that you were in Turtle Pond.  That's the area we requested.  Do you remember your building # & would you recommend that location?



We were in bldg 38 in a studio, which was great because we could watch golfers from our balcony.  Then in a 1 bed in bldg 39, no golf view but a pond with fountain.  Bldg 37 or 38 would be my preference.  But any 1 beds you cant go wrong

Walk to HH area, maybe 10 mins.  Really quiet back in TP, the way we like it.


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy birthday, Granny!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY !!!!


----------



## stopher1

*Happy Birthday Granny!!*


----------



## franandaj

Happy Birthday Granny!


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Birthday, Granny!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, let me in on that . . . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!


----------



## DiznyDi

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, let me in on that . . . .
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!



Me too...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!


----------



## Muushka

So, Granny, where shall we meet you for the big party?  WD said it's his treat today!!

Lets go someplace different, California Grill????


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> We were in bldg 38 in a studio, which was great because we could watch golfers from our balcony.  Then in a 1 bed in bldg 39, no golf view but a pond with fountain.  Bldg 37 or 38 would be my preference.  But any 1 beds you cant go wrong
> 
> Walk to HH area, maybe 10 mins.  Really quiet back in TP, the way we like it.



Thanks for the info. JT!     


HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday Granny!! Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## tea pot

Good  Morning Groupies

I'm here in St Pete at my daughter's and Wow
Why don't We Live Here?

I'm sitting next to the most beautiful Jasmine Hedge 6ft high and in full bloom.
This morning I walked just steps to the small sea wall with my tea and watched the sun rise 
 over the intercoastal water way and last night we walked 
in the oppisit direction passed just 4 houses
 and over a small sand dune to watch the sunset. 
 She lives in the far point of St Pete Beach.
 It's a small very friendly little community, no high rises just small quirky little houses.
Tomorrow I'll be going to work with her to help out in her classroom. 


We left WDW last Sunday and had a Wonderful  visit. 
DH had some challenges this trip with an ankle sprain
 so we're very limitted in what  we could do. 
Still just being in the world always makes me happy
 and staying at the BCV made it easier to enjoy the Flower Show in shot frequent visits.
Happy to report that by the end of the trip his ankle did improve a great deal.
Nothing like a little rest, ice, and elevation pool side to heal a sprained ankle and more. 

Off to catch up 

take care groupies 

Oh and* Happy Belated Birthday Granny!!!*


----------



## eliza61

Crazy, hetic day here in South Jersey but I couldn't miss the party for one of my favorite MOOSE Men.   

*Happy Birthday Granny!!  Have a magical, wonderful, love filled day*​


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Thanks for the info. JT!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!



Loved the picture, wanted to see it again!



tea pot said:


> Good  Morning Groupies
> 
> I'm here in St Pete at my daughter's and Wow
> Why don't We Live Here?
> 
> I'm sitting next to the most beautiful Jasmine Hedge 6ft high and in full bloom.
> This morning I walked just steps to the small sea wall with my tea and watched the sun rise
> over the intercoastal water way and last night we walked
> in the oppisit direction passed just 4 houses
> and over a small sand dune to watch the sunset.
> She lives in the far point of St Pete Beach.
> It's a small very friendly little community, no high rises just small quirky little houses.
> Tomorrow I'll be going to work with her to help out in her classroom.
> 
> 
> We left WDW last Sunday and had a Wonderful  visit.
> DH had some challenges this trip with an ankle sprain
> so we're very limitted in what  we could do.
> Still just being in the world always makes me happy
> and staying at the BCV made it easier to enjoy the Flower Show in shot frequent visits.
> Happy to report that by the end of the trip his ankle did improve a great deal.
> Nothing like a little rest, ice, and elevation pool side to heal a sprained ankle and more.
> 
> Off to catch up
> 
> take care groupies
> 
> Oh and* Happy Belated Birthday Granny!!!*



It sounds like the vacation was a great one!  I hope MR TP's ankle heals quickly.  WDW is a difficult place to be with a foot injury.

Oh, and you are not late on the birthday.  Today is the big day!!


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies! 

We too are back from our time in the World... got home Sunday night.  Yesterday was a crazy day at work, as you might imagine, so limited time available to post anything.  

We had a wonderful time.  OKW was terrific - love, love, love the spaciousness of that 2 BR.  WOW.   As I shared with Muush via text, DW was actually talking about possibly picking up some points there.  But VWL remains her first love, so I'm pretty sure OKW will not edge out VWL for our next purchase.  After all availability is not an issue at OKW very often, whereas it is at our beloved lodge... so, we keep talking, and talking, and talking about it.  Hopefully soon.

We did spend part of our day on Wednesday at the Lodge, and as always, it is so nice and peaceful there.  Breakfast at the WCC was great, and since it was my DD's birthday, they gave her a cupcake to go, and sang to her.  

I'm uploading some pictures to share, and will post some here soon.  Work was being on on the boardwalk path between the boat launch and the pool, with several sections of brand new wood that still needed the aging treatment to fit in with the rest of it.  The bus stops were being worked on, with part of the road dug up and being replaced, so a temporary stop was in place out in the parking lot; and a huge crane was working on something above the porte cachere.  It's nice to see Disney keeping the Lodge fresh.  

We didn't get a chance to connect with tea pot this time around, ,  (I didn't put enough thought into it soon enough to make something happen) -   but hopefully next time we'll be able to meet up with whomever happens to be there at the same time. 

I'll post the pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Granny

> Birthday announcement!!
> 
> Tomorrow is Granny's birthday!!
> 
> Give it up for Granny!!!






jimmytammy said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to a great guy, GRANNY!!!





wildernessDad said:


> Happy birthday, Granny!





MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY !!!!





stopher1 said:


> *Happy Birthday Granny!!*





franandaj said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!





Inkmahm said:


> Happy Birthday, Granny!





Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, let me in on that . . . .
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!





DiznyDi said:


> Me too...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!







horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!





Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!! Hope you have a fantastic day!





tea pot said:


> Oh and* Happy Belated Birthday Granny!!!*





eliza61 said:


> Crazy, hetic day here in South Jersey but I couldn't miss the party for one of my favorite MOOSE Men.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Granny!!  Have a magical, wonderful, love filled day*​




Aw shucks folks, that's downright kind of you all to send the fond wishes.  Thank you all so much! 




Muushka said:


> So, Granny, where shall we meet you for the big party?  WD said it's his treat today!!
> 
> Lets go someplace different, California Grill????



Well, DW and I are getting ready to head to Portabello restaurant for my b-day dinner.  Why don't you all come and join us!


----------



## Granny

Had to share with you guys...my wife surprised me this morning when we went to EPCOT and I found that she had booked the Segway tour.  That's something I've wanted to do for years!  It was a ton of fun and a wonderful gift.  It is a little pricy even with the DVC 15% discount but IMHO it is well worth it.  Two hours of fun including a romp through World Showcase before it opened to the public.  

All in all, a very nice day.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Had to share with you guys...my wife surprised me this morning when we went to EPCOT and I found that she had booked the Segway tour.  That's something I've wanted to do for years!  It was a ton of fun and a wonderful gift.  It is a little pricy even with the DVC 15% discount but IMHO it is well worth it.  Two hours of fun including a romp through World Showcase before it opened to the public.
> 
> All in all, a very nice day.



What an awesome surprise *Granny* ! Enjoy your birthday dinner at Portabello's !


----------



## MiaSRN62

stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> We too are back from our time in the World... got home Sunday night.  Yesterday was a crazy day at work, as you might imagine, so limited time available to post anything.
> 
> We had a wonderful time.  OKW was terrific - love, love, love the spaciousness of that 2 BR.  WOW.   As I shared with Muush via text, DW was actually talking about possibly picking up some points there.  But VWL remains her first love, so I'm pretty sure OKW will not edge out VWL for our next purchase.  After all availability is not an issue at OKW very often, whereas it is at our beloved lodge... so, we keep talking, and talking, and talking about it.  Hopefully soon.
> 
> We did spend part of our day on Wednesday at the Lodge, and as always, it is so nice and peaceful there.  Breakfast at the WCC was great, and since it was my DD's birthday, they gave her a cupcake to go, and sang to her.
> 
> 
> We didn't get a chance to connect with tea pot this time around, ,  (I didn't put enough thought into it soon enough to make something happen) -   but hopefully next time we'll be able to meet up with whomever happens to be there at the same time.
> 
> I'll post the pics as soon as I can.


Welcome back to reality *stopher *! Happy belated birthday to your dd---the cupcake sounded like a fun surprise for her. Glad u enjoyed my old "home" of OKW. Looking forward to all your photos


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Had to share with you guys...my wife surprised me this morning when we went to EPCOT and I found that she had booked the Segway tour.  That's something I've wanted to do for years!  It was a ton of fun and a wonderful gift.  It is a little pricy even with the DVC 15% discount but IMHO it is well worth it.  Two hours of fun including a romp through World Showcase before it opened to the public.
> 
> All in all, a very nice day.



Sounds like a great day.  I just clicked on this, sorry I missed dinner at Portabello's.  I want to Seg one of these days!

Welcome home Stopher!  Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## stopher1

Some midweek pick-me-ups... from our visit to the Lodge last week on Wednesday


The landscaping is in bloom






Mickey in his rightful place






New boards - still in need of "aging" or "character paint"











Breakfast anyone?





How about some Ketchup?






It's Not a Breakfast Drink... really






Getting Ready to go Swim






Temporary Bus Stop
















Something Being Done to the Main Building


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love the photos stopher ! 

Ha ha....who asked for that red condiment ???!!  
The breakfast looks YUM.  I've had dinner several times at WC, but never breakfast.


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> Love the photos stopher !
> 
> Ha ha....who asked for that red condiment ???!!
> The breakfast looks YUM.  I've had dinner several times at WC, but never breakfast.



I needed it - but funny thing is... the folks at the table next to ours was ready to leave before we even ordered.  Their server asked if anyone needed ketchup, so I raised my hand, and she had them deliver it to us... right next door!  Then our server came and asked how we got ketchup before we even had food?!?!  When we told her, she started making a ruckus yelling at her fellow server.  Then even before our food came - another table needed it, so the kids were sent off with all of it but one bottle.    Not too bad if you ask me.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the pics Stoph.  Mickey is back!!!

*Soooooo.  It looks like we are outgrowing this thread too!  23 more pages and we are history.

4 jobs.

1.  The starter of the thread

2.  The keeper of the travel dates

3.  The announcer of the birthdays

4.  ALL OF US!!!! 

I was the keeper of the dates and passed it on to Stopher (who rocks!).  
Rumor has it that he still wants to do it!

I do the birthdays.  But if anyone else 
(maybe someone who is good at graphics!) wants to do it, please feel free.  

Eliza has been the official thread starter since our first thread was started
(how many versions has it been???  6.0???).  Eliza??  Anybody??

And with text messages (which I receive occasionally from a certain someone when he is at the world) those involved might want to use the great technology so that it can start, then the dates, then the birthdays.  Do I have too much time on  my hands??? *


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Thanks for the pics Stoph.  Mickey is back!!!
> 
> *Soooooo.  It looks like we are outgrowing this thread too!  23 more pages and we are history.
> 
> 4 jobs.
> 
> 1.  The starter of the thread
> 
> 2.  The keeper of the travel dates
> 
> 3.  The announcer of the birthdays
> 
> 4.  ALL OF US!!!!
> 
> I was the keeper of the dates and passed it on to Stopher (who rocks!).
> Rumor has it that he still wants to do it!
> 
> I do the birthdays.  But if anyone else
> (maybe someone who is good at graphics!) wants to do it, please feel free.
> 
> Eliza has been the official thread starter since our first thread was started
> (how many versions has it been???  6.0???).  Eliza??  Anybody??
> 
> And with text messages (which I receive occasionally from a certain someone when he is at the world) those involved might want to use the great technology so that it can start, then the dates, then the birthdays.  Do I have too much time on  my hands??? *



Eliza has done a fabulous job - if she's ready to stop, I'll be happy to take that one too...  I've started both the VGC and Aulani threads, and have no problem starting a new VWL one too.  

And regarding that texting fool ...  ... I just can't imagine to whom you are referring .... 

I love it!  I text with folks all the time.  Of course having unlimited text and a qwerty keypad on my smart phone helps too.


----------



## Muushka

Did I tell you that I have the T9 on my phone!  
My cousin taught me how to do it (goes against everything I believe but it works!) and now I can text and not lose my mind!!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Did I tell you that I have the T9 on my phone!
> My cousin taught me how to do it (goes against everything I believe but it works!) and now I can text and not lose my mind!!



That's awesome!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Stopher for the pictures! Your family is certainly growing fast.  Enjoy them while you can.  Much too quickly they'll be grown and out of the house.


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Stopher for the pictures! Your family is certainly growing fast.  Enjoy them while you can.  Much too quickly they'll be grown and out of the house.



Thanks Di!  

I hear you on the growing thing... though mine aren't yet grown like yours are... they're getting closer all the time.  My eldest got notice last week (while we were at WDW) of being hired for his first summer job.  He'll be working at Summer Camp this year - which means he'll pretty much be gone the entire summer, with a pre-camp weekend in May as well.  He's pretty stoked about it - and in his young world, thinks the $700 he'll earn is terrific.  Of course in the real world, that wouldn't support anything... but hey, he's 15, and suddenly thinks he's on top of the world!  He'll be a Counselor-in-Training (roving grunt), working at whichever stations or classes they need him at most.  We're proud of him, but torn about him being gone at the same time.  He's already talking about NEXT summer (2012) when he can be a full-fledged Counselor and teach different classes...     Both DW and I were talking the other night about how when they're young you celebrate all of those "first" milestones... but when they get older, you never quite know which will be the "last" time for something.  Already this trip last week feels like it might have been the "last" full-family trip - even though it won't be - it sure smells like it.  He wants to go to Hawaii with us in 2013... but even then he'll be 17.   We've begun talking about some Florida trips without him   ... and #2 won't be too far behind.  He wants to start working at camp as soon as he's old enough.  SIGH.   Soon enough our trips for 5 will be trips for 4, then 3... then back to just the two of us... until any of those 3 ragamuffins get married and suddenly want to start traveling on mom & dad's wallet again... and perhaps someday (hopefully not too quickly - but with an 8 year difference between my eldest and my youngest who knows how quickly it might be, and even IF we'll have any time back at just 2 travelers or not even) they'll start bringing their own ragamuffins along.


----------



## sleepydog25

I worked two summers at a camp as a jack-of-all-jobs and master-of-none.  That was the best job I ever had.

Where is the temp bus stop at the Lodge now?  And, though I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere, how long will the old one be out of commission?  Nice pics!


----------



## stopher1

Thanks.

The temporary stop was out in front of the lodge, in the parking lot.  We walked from the actual stop, followed the sidewalk towards the porte cachere, then crossed the street and down the path to the parking lot.  There were several signs up pointing the way, and a security CM helping direct the crosswalk once down at the parking lot area.

I didn't see anything saying how long it would be operational or when the regular stop would come back.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

Its been a tough week around here.  We are having to put our dog to sleep this afternoon.  Her hind end is no longer going, and sadly, she cant make it anymore.  She would be 15 this Fri.  Its like letting a child go.  And on top of that, DDs graduation is fast approaching and we are dealing with that stuff too.

Anyone that sees fit, please lift our family up as we deal with life issues.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Its been a tough week around here.  We are having to put our dog to sleep this afternoon.  Her hind end is no longer going, and sadly, she cant make it anymore.  She would be 15 this Fri.  Its like letting a child go.  And on top of that, DDs graduation is fast approaching and we are dealing with that stuff too.
> 
> Anyone that sees fit, please lift our family up as we deal with life issues.



Oh Jimmy.  I am so sorry about your pup.  15 years is a longtime friend and family member that will be missed.  I've been in your place and it is sad place to be.  May the happy memories of your dog quickly replace the sad ones that you have now.  We will lift up your family and pray for peace and comfort.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Oh Jimmy.  I am so sorry about your pup.  15 years is a longtime friend and family member that will be missed.  I've been in your place and it is sad place to be.  May the happy memories of your dog quickly replace the sad ones that you have now.  We will lift up your family and pray for peace and comfort.



You can count on me praying too Jimmy!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Its been a tough week around here.  We are having to put our dog to sleep this afternoon.  Her hind end is no longer going, and sadly, she cant make it anymore.  She would be 15 this Fri.  Its like letting a child go.  And on top of that, DDs graduation is fast approaching and we are dealing with that stuff too.
> 
> Anyone that sees fit, please lift our family up as we deal with life issues.



No need to ask JT.  Sending mines up as we speak.  It is very much like letting a child go.  Pets bring us immeasurable joy.  
Wrapping you up in some virtual love.  Stay well my friends.


----------



## DiznyDi

JT, DDad and I have been where you now are.  Our 4 footed friends engrave their paw prints on our hearts.  You are indeed losing a member of your family.  Prayers heavenward for all of you during this difficult time.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...prayers for you, Tammy and your young adults (no longer children, are they?).   Best wishes to all of you this week.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy *- lifting you, Tammy and the family up to interrupt heaven with our songs of sorrow, and as Muuska hoped, we sing of the happy thoughts that will fill your hearts with happy memories.

We had a rock engraved with our pup's name and a couple of paw prints.  It sits on our porch near our "Rocking Chairs".  It reminds us to tell her story to each other and to those that will listen.  

The happy memories will displace the sad ones in His time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.  Its been a tough few days, and there are a lot of sad faces around here.  We will really miss her.  She grew up with the kids.  Never knew I would lose so many tears over a pet.  It was like letting a kid go.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Its been a tough week around here.  We are having to put our dog to sleep this afternoon.  Her hind end is no longer going, and sadly, she cant make it anymore.  She would be 15 this Fri.  Its like letting a child go.  And on top of that, DDs graduation is fast approaching and we are dealing with that stuff too.
> 
> Anyone that sees fit, please lift our family up as we deal with life issues.





Muushka said:


> Oh Jimmy.  I am so sorry about your pup.  15 years is a longtime friend and family member that will be missed.  I've been in your place and it is sad place to be.  May the happy memories of your dog quickly replace the sad ones that you have now.  We will lift up your family and pray for peace and comfort.



JT - Muush has said it so well.   Lifting up your family in prayer during this sad time.


----------



## stopher1

Morning Groupies.  

Last week while in the World, I did something I've done every single trip down there... spend some time in the Art of Disney store at DTD.   When I was young and a CM at Disneyland, I spent countless hours in the Disney Gallery admiring the artwork on display.  (in my early youth I wanted to be an architect, so all of the concept work for attractions, lands, the park, etc have always fascinated me).  I've also met numerous Disney artists through the years, and have several pieces signed by them hanging in our home (or in boxes of various Disney memorabilia).  While I enjoy museums and regular art galleries, I've always been, shall we say, a "Disney art lover" - and will flock to it like a moth to a flame!  

I have never been very skilled at art, having never taken any lessons, but have always wanted to try my hand at it.  Drawing straight lines has never been easy for me, which is part of why architecture never would have worked out for me!    My mind's eye sees so many wonderful things, but somehow the translation between mind and hand have never really worked out very well.   I've always been envious of those who can draw, paint, illustrate, etc.  My DW suggested watercolors, since as she says, it's a "very forgiving format".  (She draws very well).  

So over the past few days I've tried painting a few images by printing out some photos and going freehand.  They are nothing to write home about, but I wanted to share this one feeble attempt with you, since the subject is something we all love, and why I felt comfortable sharing it with you.  I thought, even when you laugh at it, you might see what I was trying to go for.  









I really need to get better brushes, especially tiny brushes so I can work on better detail - and I think I'm going to find an art course to sign up for.  I found it so relaxing doing this.  All the stresses of the day seemed to wash away as I was blending colors and trying to capture what I was seeing in the photograph.  There are some details from the photograph that I botched because of the too big brushes - and others that I left out, simply because the brushes were too big to even attempt, but since it's my drawing, I felt comfortable doing so.  

Are any of our Groupies painters?  Do you find it relaxing?  

I've now found myself pouring back through photos to find other things to try to paint.  My DW thinks I've found a new obsession.  I don't know about that, but I want to get better.  This one isn't very good, but it was fun to do.


----------



## Muushka

I love it Stoph.  Watercolors are my favorite (although you would never know it to see the art in our house) and you did a great job.  
I love the way you did the flowers and your perspective (not sure if that is the right term).  Love it!

Forgot to add that we always spend at least an hour at the 2 Art of Disney (Epcot and DTD) locales.


----------



## Granny

Stopher...I think you did great!  Kind of a Monet effect going there.  

I can't even draw a stick figure, so I'm very impressed!


----------



## sleepydog25

Creativity resides in the soul, so I'd say you've done a wonderful job of creating.  I don't paint, but I do love to cook, and like painting, it calms me and nurtures me all at the same time.


----------



## franandaj

sleepydog25 said:


> Creativity resides in the soul, so I'd say you've done a wonderful job of creating.  I don't paint, but I do love to cook, and like painting, it calms me and nurtures me all at the same time.



I agree, any creative outlet feeds the soul. You've captured the essence of the lodge in your own perspective, which is what creativity is all about! For me it's playing music and cooking, but we too love the art galleries. There was a time when I thought we were responsible for the profit margin at the Disneyana store!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph -* Way to go!  
I love it!  It makes me homesick!


----------



## horselover

Great job Stopher!     I'm with Granny.  I can barely draw a stick figure, but I do love photography.  I'm always looking for interesting angles & new ways to capture things on "film" (which is now a memory card).   Keep up the good work!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher

If I didnt know you, 1st thought would have been WL.  So for me, it looks like our beloved home.  I took art for 4 yrs in HS.  I can say you are on a great path, you need to explore the possibilities through class.  But remember all the while, art in any form is an expression of yourself.  I tried for yrs to pick guitar, self teach myself, til recently discovering that I sounded best when I sounded like myself, and not trying to imitate someone else.  Am I ready for stage...no way, but if it sounds good to me, I am good with it.  Same with painting, if you are trying to emulate someone else,  you will never achieve your true potential.  So express yourself as you see fit, you will be happier for it.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Stopher...I think you did great!  Kind of a Monet effect going there.
> 
> I can't even draw a stick figure, so I'm very impressed!



Granny, I've got you beat.  I can't draw a stick figure with a ruler!! and let's not even get into my tone deafness, which for some reason never stops me from belting out a song.  off beat and outta tune.  

Well done Stopher!


----------



## stopher1

Thanks all for the kind words.  Art is such an interesting, and individual thing.  I've always been a creative type, but never expressed it iny any way like this.  I've certainly enjoyed looking at many of the greats, but can't really tell the difference between many of them...but know which ones I like and which I don't.  Like some of you, I'm more of a stick figure guy.  The fact that I could even get something to remotely resemble the photograph astounded me.  My DW always gave me such a hard time for all of the landscape & building shots I've taken through the years in the parks... little did she realize what might come of them!


----------



## sleepydog25

Slight activity on the board so far this morning (as in none), so how about a pic to get things going. . .

Taken this past Christmas, and lordy it was cold!





We'll be back here for a day in Sept, then nearly a week in November. . .





Have a great weekend, groupies!


----------



## Nicoal13

Jimmy - my sympathies about your dear dog. That is really hard, we went through it this winter.

Stopher - thanks for the photos and sharing your painting. You did a wonderful job. I am not a painter, but I can see how watercolor would be relaxing. Maybe something to give a try sometime. Wow, that will be a change with your oldest gone for the summer. I wouldn't count him out on family vacations just yet. I still went on them a few times as a young adult with my parents as I wanted to get time off from my summer job. LOL. Plus, now we vacation with my parents so they can spend time with my son. My parents are joining us in WDW in a few weeks. I love to vacation with them.

3 more weeks until our trip! I'm busy gathering all the little things we need to pack and shopping for a few new pieces of clothing. It's been over a year since I've been to the world. Crazy! Plus, last trip was a girls only trip for three of my good friends and myself and it didn't exactly go as planned. I used my points for Kidani and my friends weren't very appreciative, didn't get one thank you from any of them. Last time I'll do that with those "friends".


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.  Its been a tough few days, and there are a lot of sad faces around here.  We will really miss her.  She grew up with the kids.  Never knew I would lose so many tears over a pet.  It was like letting a kid go.



I've been working out of town for a few days for long hours and haven't had much time for the DIS.  So sorry to hear about your family pet.  While you can't ever replace the one that is missing in your life, maybe there is room for a new puppy?


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pics Sleepdog!  Your poor DW (I think) looks like she's frozen to you!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Thanks for the pics Sleepdog! Your poor DW (I think) looks like she's frozen to you!


She's a DSO or DDP or DG or whatever the most appropriate term is these days , and yes, she WAS frozen to me!  lol  We were there during the meet time of the first week in December, but due to scheduling conflicts and my illness  we didn't meet anyone, so I thought a pic would be appropriate.  And, for those who were there during that time, you know how butt-cold it was.  Felt like I was still in the mountains of Virginia!


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Jimmy - my sympathies about your dear dog. That is really hard, we went through it this winter.
> 
> Stopher - thanks for the photos and sharing your painting. You did a wonderful job. I am not a painter, but I can see how watercolor would be relaxing. Maybe something to give a try sometime. Wow, that will be a change with your oldest gone for the summer. I wouldn't count him out on family vacations just yet. I still went on them a few times as a young adult with my parents as I wanted to get time off from my summer job. LOL. Plus, now we vacation with my parents so they can spend time with my son. My parents are joining us in WDW in a few weeks. I love to vacation with them.
> 
> 3 more weeks until our trip! I'm busy gathering all the little things we need to pack and shopping for a few new pieces of clothing. It's been over a year since I've been to the world. Crazy! Plus, last trip was a girls only trip for three of my good friends and myself and it didn't exactly go as planned. *I used my points for Kidani and my friends weren't very appreciative, didn't get one thank you from any of them. *Last time I'll do that with those "friends".


  Oh my.  Well, better to vacation with your parents!

Happy weekend Groupies.

*JT*, I hope this weekend is a special time for you and your family, reflecting on your beloved pup.

*Sleepy*, yup, we sure do remember that cold period!!  Burrrrr  In fact, it is because of that extreme cold and crowds that we are skipping WDW this year at that time.  We loved going the week before Thanksgiving, we will probably do that next year.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Its been a tough week around here.  We are having to put our dog to sleep this afternoon.  Her hind end is no longer going, and sadly, she cant make it anymore.  She would be 15 this Fri.  Its like letting a child go.  And on top of that, DDs graduation is fast approaching and we are dealing with that stuff too.
> 
> Anyone that sees fit, please lift our family up as we deal with life issues.



*Jimmytammy*....I am so very sorry about your pup. I absolutely understand the heartache of this. Sending you hugs and prayers to help you all get through this difficult time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

stopher1 said:


> Thanks all for the kind words.  Art is such an interesting, and individual thing.  I've always been a creative type, but never expressed it iny any way like this.  I've certainly enjoyed looking at many of the greats, but can't really tell the difference between many of them...but know which ones I like and which I don't.  Like some of you, I'm more of a stick figure guy.  The fact that I could even get something to remotely resemble the photograph astounded me.  My DW always gave me such a hard time for all of the landscape & building shots I've taken through the years in the parks... little did she realize what might come of them!



Your watercolor is BEAUTIFUL* Stopher* ! I'm not just saying that....I really like it ! 
PS : I totally vote *eliza* and *stopher* continue carrying the Moose for our group !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Sleepydog* love your photos !!!! 

Also....I *MIGHT* be at the WL on May 5 for one night !!!  That is a big *MIGHT*.....
My daughter who is a junior at FSU has applied for a summer internship in Tallahassee. Our plans were to move her out for the summer, spend a few days in WDW, then two nights at VB and then drive home in her car which she has on campus.  
She applied a few weeks ago, telling me these things usually go to grad students first. Well, she got a call-back on Wed for an interview this Tues. IF she gets it, then dh and I will have to fly back (thus allowing us 1 extra day to spend in WDW because we won't have to spend that day on I 95).  Sooooo.....I booked a woods view room at WL (out of DVC points for this year !) for May 5.  I happened to notice from our list on page 1 that *DiznyDi* will be there.......maybe we can meet up for a few minutes and say "hi" ? This all hinges on whether dd gets this internship.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

Thanks for all the thoughts, concerns and prayers on our behalf.  For whatever reason, this loss has really hit me deeply.  I find myself just tearing up at the least little bit.  I usually deal with such loss easier, not that it doesnt hurt, but this one made a deeper impact than I ever realized possible.  

On a upward note, Tammy finished tax stuffYippee.

Prayers for all those affected by storms over weekend


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Thanks for all the thoughts, concerns and prayers on our behalf.  For whatever reason, this loss has really hit me deeply.  I find myself just tearing up at the least little bit.  I usually deal with such loss easier, not that it doesnt hurt, but this one made a deeper impact than I ever realized possible.
> 
> On a upward note, Tammy finished tax stuffYippee.
> 
> Prayers for all those affected by storms over weekend



I completely understand.  When we had to put our cat Brenda down 7 years ago, I was quite upset.  But what surprised me was Chuck's reaction to it.  He was quite shaken-and he is not a cat person.  It is amazing to me the impact that our pets have on us.  And honestly, if I sat here and thought about Brenda's last few days here on earth, I would start crying.  Oh great, now I'm crying.

We had some crazy weather yesterday.  I hope everyone is all right.

Good job Tammy the Tax Tycoon!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sorry to hear of what you are going thru jimmytammy.   Sometimes we don't even realize what a huge part of our lives our furry friends are and when they are gone a big piece of your family puzzle is missing.  My best thoughts and prayers go out to you all.


----------



## Muushka

*Whoa!!  Whoa!!!  News Flash!!!!

Tomorrow is a TwoFer!!!

Happy Birthday to Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy!!!​*
*So, where shall we dine??  Lunch is on SleepyDog!!!​*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Sleepdog*, thanks for the pictures.  We were there during the bitter cold, too.  Not once did we spend any time on the balcony - or in the hot tub - both things we really enjoy.  Thanks for the lunch offer in honor of our birthday groupies.  DDad and I will certainly be there!

*Maria*, I hope your plans work out to be at our beloved lodge on the 5th.  DDad and I would love to meet up with you!  We land just before noon and hope to be at the lodge by 1:30 - 2:00.  Whether we have a room ready or not, we'll likely head over the the Magic Kingdom.  

Nice job on the painting *stopher*! Thanks for sharing your many talents with us yet again.  

JT and family.  We'll continue to lift you in prayer.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Thanks for all the thoughts, concerns and prayers on our behalf.  For whatever reason, this loss has really hit me deeply.  I find myself just tearing up at the least little bit.  I usually deal with such loss easier, not that it doesnt hurt, but this one made a deeper impact than I ever realized possible.


Jimmy,
I havent been around this week and am just catching up now. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> *Whoa!! Whoa!!! News Flash!!!!​*
> 
> *Tomorrow is a TwoFer!!!*​
> *Happy Birthday to Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy!!!*​
> 
> *So, where shall we dine?? Lunch is on SleepyDog!!!​*


Okay, my DSO makes a superb vodka pasta sauce, and I sell both fresh mozzarella and crispy crust baguettes at the shop (along with some very tasty Italian wines), so I suggest we meet here in the mountains of southwest Virginia, right off the Blue Ridge Parkway, for lunch.  We've plenty of room and the weather is supposed to be sunny and in the mid-60s tomorrow.  We'll keep the porch light on!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> *Sleepdog*, thanks for the pictures. We were there during the bitter cold, too. Not once did we spend any time on the balcony - or in the hot tub - both things we really enjoy. Thanks for the lunch offer in honor of our birthday groupies. DDad and I will certainly be there!
> 
> *Maria*, I hope your plans work out to be at our beloved lodge on the 5th. DDad and I would love to meet up with you! We land just before noon and hope to be at the lodge by 1:30 - 2:00. Whether we have a room ready or not, we'll likely head over the the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Nice job on the painting *stopher*! Thanks for sharing your many talents with us yet again.
> 
> JT and family. We'll continue to lift you in prayer.


We did spend some of the first night on the balcony as it was the only night with moderate temps.  We saw both EWP and part of Wishes from there, and we managed the hot tub after that since the temps weren't too bad.  After that, it was far too cold to venture out at night.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> *Maria*, I hope your plans work out to be at our beloved lodge on the 5th.  DDad and I would love to meet up with you!  We land just before noon and hope to be at the lodge by 1:30 - 2:00.  Whether we have a room ready or not, we'll likely head over the the Magic Kingdom.



Sounds good Di ! We'll be driving from Vero and would anticipate getting to the Lodge about the same time as you. If my daughter does get this internship, I'll PM you with my cell number so we can touch base on the 5/5.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Okay, my DSO makes a superb vodka pasta sauce, and I sell both fresh mozzarella and crispy crust baguettes at the shop (along with some very tasty Italian wines), so I suggest we meet here in the mountains of southwest Virginia, right off the Blue Ridge Parkway, for lunch.  We've plenty of room and the weather is supposed to be sunny and in the mid-60s tomorrow.  We'll keep the porch light on!



Oh yum.  I will say out loud that your lunch sounds better than anything we could get at WDW!


----------



## Corinne

Granny, I am so sorry I missed your birthday, hope you had a great day!

Happy Birthday to *Tea Pot *& *DisneyNutzy*!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

A great big Happy Birthday wish to Teapot and DisneyNutzy!!!!


----------



## tgropp

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Its been a tough week around here.  We are having to put our dog to sleep this afternoon.  Her hind end is no longer going, and sadly, she cant make it anymore.  She would be 15 this Fri.  Its like letting a child go.  And on top of that, DDs graduation is fast approaching and we are dealing with that stuff too.
> 
> Anyone that sees fit, please lift our family up as we deal with life issues.



*One of the toughest things that I have ever done in my life was to make the decision to have our sick cat put down. He was very sick and the vet incouraged me to do this. I held it while it was given a needle and it broke my heart. Even after 1 year, I still had tears in my eyes. Thoughts are with you*.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Teapot !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy !!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Birthday Tea Pot! 
Wishing you a day filled with sunshine and smiles.


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy! 
Enjoy your day in celebration with family and friends!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday DiznyNutzy & TeaPot!!!* 




Corinne said:


> Granny, I am so sorry I missed your birthday, hope you had a great day!



Corinne...no need for apology.  I had a great day (several pages back I described my Segway Tour present that I received).  Thanks.


----------



## franandaj

Happy Birthday Teapot & DiznyNutzy! I wasn't around much yesterday, hope you both had great days!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT & DIZNYNUTZY!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Teapot & DiznyNutzy!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> A great big Happy Birthday wish to Teapot and DisneyNutzy!!!!



Yes, yes!  Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## Muushka

*Teapot and DisneyNutzy, hope your day is a fun one!!*

*I have to tell my Groupies something.  We here in NC had some very rough weather over the weekend.  Lives were lost in the tornadoes, some within 10 miles of here.

Did my family contact me to see if we were all right?  No

Did Mr Muush's family call?  No

Did anyone that we know call?  No

But my Groupies called and PM'd.  Like I always say, this is the best place on the Dis.
*


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> *I have to tell my Groupies something.  We here in NC had some very rough weather over the weekend.  Lives were lost in the tornadoes, some within 10 miles of here.
> 
> Did my family contact me to see if we were all right?  No
> 
> Did Mr Muush's family call?  No
> 
> Did anyone that we know call?  No
> 
> But my Groupies called and PM'd.  Like I always say, this is the best place on the Dis.
> *




I'm sorry your family wasn't more concerned for your well being Barb, but I'm so glad you're ok.         Hope all is well with JT & family.   I agree wholeheartedly on your last statement!


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> *Whoa!!  Whoa!!!  News Flash!!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is a TwoFer!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy!!!​*
> *So, where shall we dine??  Lunch is on SleepyDog!!!​*





Corinne said:


> Granny, I am so sorry I missed your birthday, hope you had a great day!
> 
> Happy Birthday to *Tea Pot *& *DisneyNutzy*!!!





jimmytammy said:


> A great big Happy Birthday wish to Teapot and DisneyNutzy!!!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy Birthday Teapot !!!!





DiznyDi said:


> Happy Birthday Tea Pot!
> Wishing you a day filled with sunshine and smiles.





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday DiznyNutzy & TeaPot!!!*





franandaj said:


> Happy Birthday Teapot & DiznyNutzy! I wasn't around much yesterday, hope you both had great days!





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT & DIZNYNUTZY!!!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy Birthday Teapot & DiznyNutzy!





stopher1 said:


> Yes, yes!  Happy Birthday from me too!





Muushka said:


> *Teapot and DisneyNutzy, hope your day is a fun one!!*
> 
> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]



WOW Groupies 
A Big Thank You for all the Birthday Greetings 

I've have a wonderful few days with filled with happy celebrations. 
First with my daughter in Florida (DD#2 the Teacher I have 3 of them) 
and when I returned home yesterday... wait for it ....
My DH AKA the Big Guy cooked a great birthday dinner topped off with an
Italian Rum BD Cake is there any other kind??

I feel truly blessed and
I'm so grateful for you Groupies... my kindred spirits.


----------



## franandaj

Muushka,
I didn't realize you lived where they had such devastation. I'm glad you and yours are OK. Sorry your families did not show concern.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> I'm sorry your family wasn't more concerned for your well being Barb, but I'm so glad you're ok.         Hope all is well with JT & family.   I agree wholeheartedly on your last statement!







franandaj said:


> Muushka,
> I didn't realize you lived where they had such devastation. I'm glad you and yours are OK. Sorry your families did not show concern.



You guys.  I wasn't complaining about our families, I was extolling the virtues of our wonderful Groupies!!



tea pot said:


> WOW Groupies
> A Big Thank You for all the Birthday Greetings
> 
> I've have a wonderful few days with filled with happy celebrations.
> First with my daughter in Florida (DD#2 the Teacher I have 3 of them)
> and when I returned home yesterday... wait for it ....
> My DH AKA the Big Guy cooked a great birthday dinner topped off with an
> Italian Rum BD Cake is there any other kind??
> 
> I feel truly blessed and
> I'm so grateful for you Groupies... my kindred spirits.



Ohhh.  Rum BC cake.  Do tell, sounds yumm.  Glad it is a good day for you!


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Its been a tough week around here.  We are having to put our dog to sleep this afternoon.  Her hind end is no longer going, and sadly, she cant make it anymore.  She would be 15 this Fri.  Its like letting a child go.  And on top of that, DDs graduation is fast approaching and we are dealing with that stuff too.
> 
> Anyone that sees fit, please lift our family up as we deal with life issues.



Jimmy My heart goes out to you and your family.
 Our Pets are a part of our family no matter how old they are when you love them so It's very hard to let them go. 
Praying for you all. 



eliza61 said:


> .  Pets bring us immeasurable joy.
> Wrapping you up in some virtual love.  Stay well my friends.



Absolutely !!!




stopher1 said:


> Morning Groupies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Stopher
You made our Happy Place look so peaceful...
enjoy your new adventure!



Nicoal13 said:


> 3 more weeks until our trip!



Happy Count Down Dance 



sleepydog25 said:


> Slight activity on the board so far this morning (as in none), so how about a pic to get things going. . .
> 
> Taken this past Christmas, and lordy it was cold!





Muushka said:


> :*Sleepy*, yup, we sure do remember that cold period!!  Burrrrr  In fact, it is because of that extreme cold and crowds that we are skipping WDW this year at that time.  We loved going the week before Thanksgiving, we will probably do that next year.



*Sleepydog* We were there too! 
Oh *Muush* No December Trip 
Are the decorations up the week before Thanksgiving ?

and Muush
I'm glad your OK I been out of the news loop
 I try not to watch TV on vacation
 It's easy at my DD house she doesn't have one.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover
We are doing OK.  The night before, we had been at a graduation party for DD very near where storm hit in our county.  A plumber who has worked for us on occasion lost all his shops, his materials, everything.  Really sad for all the folks whose lives are forever changed.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
I find myself so often talking about the folks I know on this thread, something that I learned, something funny I can share thats been shared here.  Point is, this really is family.  As the Bible says, a friend sticketh closer than a brother.  We are glad to be able to share the good, and fortunate to share the bad where we are not judged, just loved.  Thats what the groupies have been for me, time and time again.


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday Teapot and DisneyNutzy!! Hope you both enjoyed your day 

Barb - I was wondering about you! My internet was down here, and I'm glad to find out you are ok as well as some other friends I have in the area. Scary! Prayers to those affected.


----------



## sleepydog25

Seeing that picture again, teapot, elicits a huge grin from me even in spite of the temp hovering below 40F at that particular moment.  

Muushka:  I live a good 3+ hours away from you, and my mom (who lives in Amarillo) called me up to ask if the tornadoes near you affected me.  lol  Glad to hear you're okay, though.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> horselover
> We are doing OK.  The night before, we had been at a graduation party for DD very near where storm hit in our county.  A plumber who has worked for us on occasion lost all his shops, his materials, everything.  Really sad for all the folks whose lives are forever changed.



So sorry for your friend.  I cannot imagine.



jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> I find myself so often talking about the folks I know on this thread, something that I learned, something funny I can share thats been shared here.  Point is, this really is family.  As the Bible says, a friend sticketh closer than a brother.  We are glad to be able to share the good, and fortunate to share the bad where we are not judged, just loved.  Thats what the groupies have been for me, time and time again.



Yuppers.



Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Birthday Teapot and DisneyNutzy!! Hope you both enjoyed your day
> 
> Barb - I was wondering about you! My internet was down here, and I'm glad to find out you are ok as well as some other friends I have in the area. Scary! Prayers to those affected.



Thank you Nicole



sleepydog25 said:


> Seeing that picture again, teapot, elicits a huge grin from me even in spite of the temp hovering below 40F at that particular moment.
> 
> Muushka:  I live a good 3+ hours away from you, and my mom (who lives in Amarillo) called me up to ask if the tornadoes near you affected me.  lol  Glad to hear you're okay, though.



See!  Your mom cares!!!  Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## stopher1

sleepydog25 said:


> Muushka:  I live a good 3+ hours away from you, and my mom (who lives in Amarillo) called me up to ask if the tornadoes near you affected me.  lol  Glad to hear you're okay, though.



This happens to us all the time! Family from California will see some terrible weather story on the news from "the midwest" and call to see if we're affected.  Never mind that "the midwest" is identified as Iowa, or Missouri, or Ohio in the news stories... I don't know, but the last time I checked, Indiana is NOT part of any of those states, and does kind of stand alone as a state within the union.  Maybe it's just me, but when we see news stories talking about some form of destruction in Northern California, we don't call our SOUTHERN California family to inquire about their safety.  Hmmm, maybe we should and then they too can think we've gone a bit daft as well.   I guess Geography really isn't some people's strong points, now is it?     I will give it to them that they are interested, and care, but sheesh...


----------



## sleepydog25

stopher1 said:


> This happens to us all the time! Family from California will see some terrible weather story on the news from "the midwest" and call to see if we're affected. Never mind that "the midwest" is identified as Iowa, or Missouri, or Ohio in the news stories... I don't know, but the last time I checked, Indiana is NOT part of any of those states, and does kind of stand alone as a state within the union. Maybe it's just me, but when we see news stories talking about some form of destruction in Northern California, we don't call our SOUTHERN California family to inquire about their safety. Hmmm, maybe we should and then they too can think we've gone a bit daft as well. I guess Geography really isn't some people's strong points, now is it?  I will give it to them that they are interested, and care, but sheesh...


Mom's usually fairly sharp, but all she knew was a) there had been tornadoes in NC b) I live near NC, and c) she hadn't called me in a few days.  lol  Now, the two weekends before there _*were* _tornadoes nearby but no one was killed, nor did they make the national news.  I've never lived in a huge tornado-risk area, though I have lived in areas prone to earthquakes and/or blizzards, and/or drought.  I prefer living where none of the above is frequently found.


----------



## capttigger

Well Hello WLV lovers......

Myself and Time4disney are both owners at Wilderness Lodge Villas and have stayed here every trip we have owned DVC except for our last trip in March. We will be back in June for our next stay at WLV. It is good to know that we have some folks that are like us out there and just love the place like we do.

My favorite thing to do is head to the beach after a long day and catch the Electric Water Pageant and then Wishes from the beach. What better way to end the day as you walk back to our home away from home

I am also glad that everyone here is ok after the storms....


----------



## horselover

Welcome to the groupies capttigger!          Sounds like you're going to fit in here just fine!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

I met Muushka on another thread and she told me how awesome this group is and asked me to join in... so here I am!

Hi Muushka - I made it!!
DH/I are going to WDW for two weeks  next month and will be staying on property for the first week via. timeshare exchange. The second week we'll be off property but do plan on going back and visiting our favorite resorts (one of them is VWL). Haven't been to WDW since 2003 and we are really psyched. 

Just wanted to stop in and say hello to all of you! Looking forward to chatting you!

Have a great day!
Trish


----------



## sleepydog25

A hearty welcome to _*capttigger*_ and *I Book He Pays*!


----------



## horselover

Welcome to the groupies Trish!       But besides welcoming you to our friendly little thread I just want to say I LOVE your user name!          I think that has to be one of the best user names I've seen!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Sleepydog:
Thank you very much for the welcome!
Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi horselover:
Thank you for the welcome! The screen name fits me perfectly... my poor hubby! Someone has to do it so I took on this very important role... book vacations! Ah... such a hard task to deal with!  Thanks for the compliment... I greatly appreciate it!
Trish


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome *capttigger* and *I Book He Pays!* Nice to have you here.   Grab  yourselves a moosie for your signature, if you're so inclined.  Directions are on page 1 of the thread.  *Muushka* is our momma moose along with *Eliza* the keepers of the thread and birthday list.  *Stopher* tracks our vacation dates and is our 'go-to' person for all things Disney.


----------



## tea pot

*A Big Groupie Welcome to captigger and I Book He Pays *



horselover said:


> Welcome to the groupies Trish!       But besides welcoming you to our friendly little thread I just want to say I LOVE your user name!          I think that has to be one of the best user names I've seen!



I totally agree


----------



## Corinne

*capttigger* and* I Book He Pays* This is a great bunch of groupies here!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi DizneyDi:
Thank you for the welcome! I just added the moosie to my signature...  I love this thread already!
Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi tea pot:
Thanks for the welcome!  Luckily DH hasn't noticed my handle yet... that might be a good thing! 
Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Corinne:
Thanks for the welcome! I haven't been here that long and everyone is so nice... I am feeling the love already! 
Trish


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey Groupies, for those of you that have recently returned from our beloved Lodge, did you notice if there was new resort specific merchandise?  DDad was in communication with a CM several months ago that assured him we would be seeing better quality and more resort specific items.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to capttigger and I Book He Pays...did anyone mention to the newbies about the pledge they have to recite and the dues that need to be paid?

Just kidding...we truly are greatful yall decided to join us!!


----------



## stopher1

capttigger said:


> Well Hello WLV lovers......
> 
> Myself and Time4disney are both owners at Wilderness Lodge Villas and have stayed here every trip we have owned DVC except for our last trip in March. We will be back in June for our next stay at WLV. It is good to know that we have some folks that are like us out there and just love the place like we do.
> 
> My favorite thing to do is head to the beach after a long day and catch the Electric Water Pageant and then Wishes from the beach. What better way to end the day as you walk back to our home away from home
> 
> I am also glad that everyone here is ok after the storms....





I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I met Muushka on another thread and she told me how awesome this group is and asked me to join in... so here I am!
> 
> Hi Muushka - I made it!!
> DH/I are going to WDW for two weeks  next month and will be staying on property for the first week via. timeshare exchange. The second week we'll be off property but do plan on going back and visiting our favorite resorts (one of them is VWL). Haven't been to WDW since 2003 and we are really psyched.
> 
> Just wanted to stop in and say hello to all of you! Looking forward to chatting you!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Trish



A GREAT BIG WELCOME to you both!!!!

We're glad you're here.      If you'd like to include yourself on our Groupies Trips Calendar on page 1 - of this thread or the future one to replace this thread soon... just send me a PM and I'll be happy to add you.


----------



## Nicoal13

Welcome I Book He Pays and capttiger. Glad to have you join us!

I really am getting impatient for vacation. The weather was horrible here in WI today, snow, sleet, hail, thunder and cold. I just want spring to arrive. 18 more days until VWL!


----------



## stopher1

Nicoal13 said:


> The weather was horrible here in WI today, snow, sleet, hail, thunder and cold. I just want spring to arrive. 18 more days until VWL!



HERE TOO!!!  Ugh.   We actually just sent the kids back to bed from a protracted Tornado Warning.  The tv screen was COVERED in RED over about 15 counties.  Tons of severe thunderstorms all day long.  And yeah, now it's hailing.  Ugh.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Hey Groupies, for those of you that have recently returned from our beloved Lodge, did you notice if there was new resort specific merchandise?  DDad was in communication with a CM several months ago that assured him we would be seeing better quality and more resort specific items.



We browsed through the Mercantile on our visit a couple of weeks ago.  I did see some new WL specific items but not more space...looks like they replaced some items with others.  Still, not a big assortment.   Just a business decision I guess...there are more WDW fans than specific resort fans, and it's cheaper to sell a Grumpy t-shirt across many retail outlets than a WL t-shirt in just one.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> We browsed through the Mercantile on our visit a couple of weeks ago.  I did see some new WL specific items but not more space...looks like they replaced some items with others.  Still, not a big assortment.   Just a business decision I guess...there are more WDW fans than specific resort fans, and *it's cheaper to sell a Grumpy t-shirt across many retail outlets than a WL t-shirt in just one*.



That is very true - but at the same time, I have been reading that that particular business decision is being reconsidered greatly since, while still doing well, overall profits in the merchandise areas are down.  I guess they're starting to see that sometimes efficiencies like streamlining and homogenzing means that people are buying less since they find the same stuff in practically every shop.  Once you've seen it 13 different times, what's the point of walking in to the 14th or 15th shop?  You'll just see the same stuff.  And if guests are stopping pulling out their wallets those efficiencies cost the same as if they had more specific merchandise in fewer locations.  Some friends I have within the company have told me that we might just see a return to more specific merchandise in the months to come as they continue to find ways to produce profits. 

I know I've stopped buying when I go - except for a pin or two, something to add to our Christmas tree, and some new scrapbook pages or a picture frame.  And believe me - I LOOK - and WANT to purchase something, but I really don't.  Whereas I easily used to spend $100-300 per trip on "stuff" - the last three or four trips it's been $30-60 because I just don't really find anything exciting or new any more.  Give me more unique, location specific merchandise like Disneyland does... and yeah, I'll happily turn over money to the mouse.


----------



## Muushka

*Welcome capttigger and I Book to the  Happiest thread on the Dis!*



horselover said:


> Welcome to the groupies Trish!       But besides welcoming you to our friendly little thread I just want to say I LOVE your user name!     * I think that has to be one of the best user names I've seen!*



Me too!  Her name is how we became buds.  Kindred spirits of sorts.
I the booker, Mr Muush is the payer 




jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to capttigger and I Book He Pays...did anyone mention to the newbies about the pledge they have to recite and the dues that need to be paid?
> 
> Just kidding...we truly are greatful yall decided to join us!!



Ooooh, I forgot to mention the dues thing when I invited I Book!



stopher1 said:


> That is very true - but at the same time, I have been reading that that particular business decision is being reconsidered greatly since, while still doing well, overall profits in the merchandise areas are down.  I guess they're starting to see that sometimes efficiencies like streamlining and homogenzing means that people are buying less since they find the same stuff in practically every shop.  Once you've seen it 13 different times, what's the point of walking in to the 14th or 15th shop?  You'll just see the same stuff.  And if guests are stopping pulling out their wallets those efficiencies cost the same as if they had more specific merchandise in fewer locations.  Some friends I have within the company have told me that we might just see a return to more specific merchandise in the months to come as they continue to find ways to produce profits.
> 
> I know I've stopped buying when I go - except for a pin or two, something to add to our Christmas tree, and some new scrapbook pages or a picture frame.  And believe me - I LOOK - and WANT to purchase something, but I really don't.  Whereas I easily used to spend $100-300 per trip on "stuff" - the last three or four trips it's been $30-60 because I just don't really find anything exciting or new any more.  Give me more unique, location specific merchandise like Disneyland does... and yeah, I'll happily turn over money to the mouse.



Now that is music to my ears, that they make the merchandise more unique.

*Trish*, did I tell you they were nice??


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome to the new Groupies:  *capttigger* and *I Book He Pays*


----------



## tea pot

Nicoal13 said:


> I really am getting impatient for vacation. The weather was horrible here in WI today, snow, sleet, hail, thunder and cold. I just want spring to arrive. 18 more days until VWL!





stopher1 said:


> HERE TOO!!!  Ugh.   We actually just sent the kids back to bed from a protracted Tornado Warning.  The tv screen was COVERED in RED over about 15 counties.  Tons of severe thunderstorms all day long.  And yeah, now it's hailing.  Ugh.



So Sorry you guys ... Hang in there 
 It's gray and damp here but no snow, sleet, or hail. 

I think you need a Warm cup of Tea.... (the teapot is under the cozy)








DH and I went to Tea at the GF during a rainy afternoon on this past trip.

FYI
Yes they do shut down the Friendship Boats during "Lighting Storms"
but because of the captain and co-captain of this ship we were dry, informed, and entertained.
I called them the "Gloucester Fishermen" but they wanted to be remembered as
"Rope Boy and Bumble"








Take Care Groupies


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi jimmytammy:


> Welcome to capttigger and I Book He Pays...did anyone mention to the newbies about the pledge they have to recite and the dues that need to be paid?
> 
> Just kidding...we truly are greatful yall decided to join us!!




Thanks for the welcome!  Pledges and dues? Oh Oh... I'm in trouble now!    

Trish


----------



## capttigger

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to capttigger and I Book He Pays...did anyone mention to the newbies about the pledge they have to recite and the dues that need to be paid?


So The standing on my head while yelling I will only stay at VWL was not the Pledge????


Thanks to everyone for the Welcome. My wife has been on Dis for a while and she is Time4disney. 

As for the ghift shop I walk through every time we go. That said I dont buy like I use to. Prices are up and I have not liked the new logos. I dont even care for the new DVC stuff. I did buy one shirt last time that was on sale. Now if they would just put the dusters on sale I would buy one of them....


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi stopher1:


> A GREAT BIG WELCOME to you both!!!!
> 
> We're glad you're here.  If you'd like to include yourself on our Groupies Trips Calendar on page 1 - of this thread or the future one to replace this thread soon... just send me a PM and I'll be happy to add you.


 
Thank you for the welcome! I'll PM you in a little bit with the vacation info. to add to the list. 

Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Nicoal13:


> Welcome I Book He Pays and capttiger. Glad to have you join us!
> 
> I really am getting impatient for vacation. The weather was horrible here in WI today, snow, sleet, hail, thunder and cold. I just want spring to arrive. 18 more days until VWL!



Thank you for the welcome! 

You sure had some horrible weather in WI.  I think many of us are wondering where in the world spring is. Just think in a little over two weeks you be "home" in warm/sunny FL.  Did you start packing yet?   Stay warm and be careful.

Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi stopher1:



> HERE TOO!!! Ugh. We actually just sent the kids back to bed from a protracted Tornado Warning. The tv screen was COVERED in RED over about 15 counties. Tons of severe thunderstorms all day long. And yeah, now it's hailing. Ugh.


Be careful and I hope all of you will be OK.
Trish


----------



## Muushka

Stopher, stay safe.  Let us hear when it is all done.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Muushka:


> Me too! Her name is how we became buds. Kindred spirits of sorts.
> I the booker, Mr Muush is the payer


So true with both of us! We book, the guys pay! I like that deal, don't you?Of course the look on DH's face when I give him the "great news" is priceless. 




> Ooooh, I forgot to mention the dues thing when I invited I Book!


And don't forget the pledges



> Trish, did I tell you they were nice??


You are so right! I'm enjoying this thread already!

Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi MiaSRN62:
Thank you for the welcome! I can't wait to hug Mickey soon!!! The graphic is so cute!
Trish


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Hey Groupies, for those of you that have recently returned from our beloved Lodge, did you notice if there was new resort specific merchandise? DDad was in communication with a CM several months ago that assured him we would be seeing better quality and more resort specific items.


It's about time!  When we were there in December, there was so very little.  We contacted some office and let them know we'd like more items, and that person also said there would be more to come.  We go back in September for a day; hopefully, we'll find something we like.


----------



## horselover

stopher1 said:


> I know I've stopped buying when I go - except for a pin or two, something to add to our Christmas tree, and some new scrapbook pages or a picture frame.  And believe me - I LOOK - and WANT to purchase something, but I really don't.  Whereas I easily used to spend $100-300 per trip on "stuff" - the last three or four trips it's been $30-60 because I just don't really find anything exciting or new any more.  Give me more unique, location specific merchandise like Disneyland does... and yeah, I'll happily turn over money to the mouse.



I couldn't agree more.  I hardly ever come home with souvenirs anymore.  I want something different or unique not the same old t-shirt I can get at any park or any resort shop.   Give us something new & different please!


----------



## sleepydog25

I Book He Pays said:


> And don't forget the pledges
> Trish


 
I/We promise:

- to have fun and be nice; (And that's worth saying twice.)
- to eat with our mouths closed;
- to not tell if we're sitting around posting in our Kim Possible pajamas;
- to share photos, especially of the Lodge and Villas;
- to comfort our Groupies as needed;
- to not brag (too much) when our weather is better than other Groupies' 
  weather
- to miss the Lodge and Villas when not there;
- (and to send sleepydog $50 via credit card, check, or cash.) 
Amen.


----------



## kid-at-heart

sleepydog25 said:


> I/We promise:
> 
> - to have fun and be nice; (And that's worth saying twice.)
> - to eat with our mouths closed;
> - to not tell if we're sitting around posting in our Kim Possible pajamas;
> - to share photos, especially of the Lodge and Villas;
> - to comfort our Groupies as needed;
> - to not brag (too much) when our weather is better than other Groupies'
> weather
> - to miss the Lodge and Villas when not there;
> - (and to send sleepydog $50 via credit card, check, or cash.)
> Amen.



I need a "like" button.     (not so sure about the sleepydog $50 part though, I think I will keep my $50 to use at the Villas.  )


----------



## stopher1

sleepydog25 said:


> I/We promise:
> 
> - to have fun and be nice; (And that's worth saying twice.)
> - to eat with our mouths closed;
> - to not tell if we're sitting around posting in our Kim Possible pajamas;
> - to share photos, especially of the Lodge and Villas;
> - to comfort our Groupies as needed;
> - to not brag (too much) when our weather is better than other Groupies'
> weather
> - to miss the Lodge and Villas when not there;
> - (and to send sleepydog and stopher1 $50 via credit card, check, or cash.)
> Amen.






Except you left one out... but I've fixed it for you


----------



## Muushka

I love your list Sleepy!


----------



## sleepydog25

kid-at-heart said:


> I need a "like" button.  (not so sure about the sleepydog $50 part though, I think I will keep my $50 to use at the Villas. )


Oh, but it's the pledge!  (Don't forget Stopher's $50, too. . .)


----------



## kid-at-heart

sleepydog25 said:


> Oh, but it's the pledge!  (Don't forget Stopher's $50, too. . .)



You guys are funny.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> I/We promise:
> 
> - to have fun and be nice; (And that's worth saying twice.)
> - to eat with our mouths closed;
> - to not tell if we're sitting around posting in our Kim Possible pajamas;
> - to share photos, especially of the Lodge and Villas;
> - to comfort our Groupies as needed;
> - to not brag (too much) when our weather is better than other Groupies'
> weather
> - to miss the Lodge and Villas when not there;
> - (and to send sleepydog $50 via credit card, check, or cash.)
> Amen.




  Sleepy, do you take monopoly money?






To all our new groupies.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi sleepydog25:


> I/We promise
> - to have fun and be nice; (And that's worth saying twice.)
> - to eat with our mouths closed;
> - to not tell if we're sitting around posting in our Kim Possible pajamas;
> - to share photos, especially of the Lodge and Villas;
> - to comfort our Groupies as needed;
> - to not brag (too much) when our weather is better than other Groupies'
> weather
> - to miss the Lodge and Villas when not there;
> - (and to send sleepydog $50 via credit card, check, or cash.)
> Amen.


 

One thing I just learned here... do not drink nor eat anything until I'm done reading the post(s). My merlot nearly ended up all over my monitor/keyboard! 

OK let me give this a try.

Ahem... clearing throat from laughing so hard and choking on merlot.

My Pledge to the Groupie family:

I promise...
- to have fun and be nice; (And that's worth saying twice.)
- to eat with my mouth closed and don't drink anything until I'm done reading the post(s) due to food/liquid ending up on my monitor/keyboard;
- to not tell if we're sitting around posting in our Mickey Mouse pants;
- to not tell my DH what my handle is;
- to share photos, especially of the Lodge and Villas;
- to comfort our Groupies as needed;
- to not brag (too much) when our weather is better than other Groupies' weather, especially when it's snowing/hailing/freezing rain or dealing with extremely cold temperatures;
- to miss the Lodge, Villas and WDW when not there;
- to hug characters and have photos taken with them;
- (and to give permission to I Book He Pays to spend a minimum of $100 via credit card, check, Disney bucks or cash so she can buy cool Disney stuff on her upcoming trip to WDW. Donations to the "I Book He Pay's WDW Shopping Spree" would be greatly appreciated.) 






Amen.


Does that pass? Please............
Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi eliza61:



> Sleepy, do you take monopoly money?


That's a good idea!

Thank you for the "welcome home" image... I am feeling the love .  

Hello from central NJ!
Trish


----------



## stopher1

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi sleepydog25:
> 
> 
> One thing I just learned here... do not drink nor eat anything until I'm done reading the post(s). My merlot nearly ended up all over my monitor/keyboard!
> 
> OK let me give this a try.
> 
> Ahem... clearing throat from laughing so hard and choking on merlot.
> 
> My Pledge to the Groupie family:
> 
> I promise...
> - to have fun and be nice; (And that's worth saying twice.)
> - to eat with my mouth closed and don't drink anything until I'm done reading the post(s) due to food/liquid ending up on my monitor/keyboard;
> - to not tell if we're sitting around posting in our Mickey Mouse pants;
> - to not tell my DH what my handle is;
> - to share photos, especially of the Lodge and Villas;
> - to comfort our Groupies as needed;
> - to not brag (too much) when our weather is better than other Groupies' weather, especially when it's snowing/hailing/freezing rain or dealing with extremely cold temperatures;
> - to miss the Lodge, Villas and WDW when not there;
> - to hug characters and have photos taken with them;
> - (and to give permission to I Book He Pays to spend a minimum of $100 via credit card, check, Disney bucks or cash so she can buy cool Disney stuff on her upcoming trip to WDW. Donations to the "I Book He Pay's WDW Shopping Spree" would be greatly appreciated.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> 
> Does that pass? Please............
> Trish



Welllllllllllllllllllllllll - I guess, even though did leave out the part about sleepydog & STOPHER's payments.   To make up for that very egregious error - I think it's time for you to buy us all a nice big skillet from WCC.   But first, I think we might need a little bit of this:






And be sure to order the bottomless shakes for after that hearty skillet.   I think that will make amends for skipping out on paying the "entrance dues" that sleepydog mentioned


----------



## Nicoal13

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Nicoal13:
> 
> Thank you for the welcome!
> 
> You sure had some horrible weather in WI.  I think many of us are wondering where in the world spring is. Just think in a little over two weeks you be "home" in warm/sunny FL.  Did you start packing yet?   Stay warm and be careful.
> 
> Trish





sleepydog25 said:


> I/We promise:
> 
> - to have fun and be nice; (And that's worth saying twice.)
> - to eat with our mouths closed;
> - to not tell if we're sitting around posting in our Kim Possible pajamas;
> - to share photos, especially of the Lodge and Villas;
> - to comfort our Groupies as needed;
> - to not brag (too much) when our weather is better than other Groupies'
> weather
> - to miss the Lodge and Villas when not there;
> - (and to send sleepydog $50 via credit card, check, or cash.)
> Amen.



Love this!

Trish - yep, I've started packing. I definitely won't be need the shorts, tanks and capris here in WI before vacation, so they are all ready to be packed. I am wondering where spring is. I see my tulips coming up through the snow though!


----------



## jimmytammy

I think we just became an exclusive club with the pledge and dues...sorta like D23


----------



## Muushka

*Nicole*, snow? 

Dr Muush prescribes a trip to VWL STAT!!!

*I Book*, your list was a hoot!

Well, tomorrow is:


















We'll be gone for 10 days!  We fly out tomorrow.  Get on the ship at 12 or so for 10 glorious days.  We'll enjoy the lawn club this time.  Last time we didn't use it until towards the end of the cruise.  And we got a 'hump' cabin which you can see in that exterior picture (cabins to the right of the lifeboats, but further up, on the 10th deck.)  Translation:  3X the normal size balcony!
We booked Aqua Class which is not quite as sweet as a suite (pardon the pun) but it allows us to eat in a special dining room for the entire cruise.  I am not a foodie, but I love fresh, hot food (not to be confused with banquet food ewwwwwww ) and this restaurant promises just that!
Here is the itinerary: Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas,  Basseterre, St. Kitts,  Bridgetown, Barbados,  Roseau, Dominica,  Philipsburg, St. Maarten
Mr Muush needs this vacation baaaaaaaad   I'll check in during the day.  You are not rid of me yet!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> *Nicole*, snow?
> 
> Dr Muush prescribes a trip to VWL STAT!!!
> 
> *I Book*, your list was a hoot!
> 
> Well, tomorrow is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be gone for 10 days!  We fly out tomorrow.  Get on the ship at 12 or so for 10 glorious days.  We'll enjoy the lawn club this time.  Last time we didn't use it until towards the end of the cruise.  And we got a 'hump' cabin which you can see in that exterior picture (cabins to the right of the lifeboats, but further up, on the 10th deck.)  Translation:  3X the normal size balcony!
> We booked Aqua Class which is not quite as sweet as a suite (pardon the pun) but it allows us to eat in a special dining room for the entire cruise.  I am not a foodie, but I love fresh, hot food (not to be confused with banquet food ewwwwwww ) and this restaurant promises just that!
> Here is the itinerary: Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas,  Basseterre, St. Kitts,  Bridgetown, Barbados,  Roseau, Dominica,  Philipsburg, St. Maarten
> Mr Muush needs this vacation baaaaaaaad   I'll check in during the day.  You are not rid of me yet!



Have a wonderful trip Barb!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi stopher1:
Hmmmm.... not sure what happened last night when I posted my pledge... that bottom line suddenly changed when I clicked on "submit reply"! 

Could this count as part of my "dues" to you/sleepydog25? 






And if you are still hungry and there for lunch....







Oh yes.... we need shakes now....







After eating two skillets and a few shakes.. a nap is required...








DH would be bouncing off the walls with one of these skillet dishes and not sure if he would share it with me. Those ribs... look aweome. Must go here to eat during our second week. WOW... 

Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Nicoal13:


> Trish - yep, I've started packing. I definitely won't be need the shorts, tanks and capris here in WI before vacation, so they are all ready to be packed. I am wondering where spring is. I see my tulips coming up through the snow though!



You made me shiver with that "snow" word. How much did you get?  My tulips started to come up a few weeks ago and then we had a cold snap. Needless to say they did not grow nor bloom.  Maybe next year.

I have all of my spring/summer clothes out and I'm still wearing fleece tops/jeans. One day it's beautiful, the next day it's cold. I don't like Mother Nature some days...

Happy packing...

Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Muushka:
I love the pictures of the ship!! Haven't sailed on Celebrity yet and would like to in the future. Having the larger balcony is a huge plus, especially when cruising to the Caribbean. 

Your itinerary is awesome! DH/I had the same itinerary for our cruise in 2007 on Royal Caribbean. Dominica is beautiful and was one of my favorite ports. It's nice to see an island in it's natural beauty. I'll meet you at the dock tomorrow.   Wishing you and Chuck a fantastic cruise!!!


Trish


----------



## stopher1

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi stopher1:
> Hmmmm.... not sure what happened last night when I posted my pledge... that bottom line suddenly changed when I clicked on "submit reply"!
> 
> Could this count as part of my "dues" to you/sleepydog25?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are still hungry and there for lunch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes.... we need shakes now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After eating two skillets and a few shakes.. a nap is required...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH would be bouncing off the walls with one of these skillet dishes and not sure if he would share it with me. Those ribs... look aweome. Must go here to eat during our second week. WOW...
> 
> Trish



  That'll work.      Welcome aboard once more.


----------



## Nicoal13

Barb - that cruise sounds amazing! Can't wait to hear all about it.

Trish - yep, snow. Ugh. We only got about 2 or 3 inches where I live. It was about 8 inches in Green Bay. Very wet heavy snow. Its sunny today so it should melt. Just disheartening to look outside and see white again. I hope my tulips still bloom. We just bought this house a few months ago and I was anxious to see what flowers would come up in the spring.


----------



## horselover

Bon Voyage Muush!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## franandaj

Welcome to all the new groupies! 

Barb & Nicoal enjoy your vacations!

We are enjoying ourselves in DC so far. Yesterday we viewed an exhibit at the Museum of American History called America at War: The Price of Freedom. It was quite moving and educational. So I wanted to pose a little Trivia question to the groupies. Many of us have eaten at the Liberty Tree Tavern, but how many know origin of the Liberty Tree and it's significance?


----------



## Muushka

Thanks all! *franandaj*, great trivia question.  I wanted to cheat and google, but decided to be honest.

I was just thinking that I might be away when we switch threads.

As far as the birthday list, what should we do?  I can still keep track of it and just PM someone far up on the new thread when something needs to be added.  Or if anyone else would like to keep track, that would be fine too.  Just let me know.  Or don't talk amongst yourselves while I am away.  Maybe just PM everyone??


----------



## sleepydog25

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi stopher1:
> Hmmmm.... not sure what happened last night when I posted my pledge... that bottom line suddenly changed when I clicked on "submit reply"!
> 
> Could this count as part of my "dues" to you/sleepydog25?


Nope. I'm holding out for Artist Point. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have a great trip Muushka!  

Today is our anniversary and guess what I did?  Threw DH on a plane back to Boston at 6 am!    Thankfully his flight ended up being a little delayed b/c we were almost all the way to the airport when he remembered he hadn't grabbed some boots he needed to do some hiking over the weekend in NH.  So, Anniversary wife drops him off so he can get his luggaged checked in, drives back home *IN THE SNOW* that is coming down like crazy (it's now 5:15 am), and drives back to the airport to toss the boots out the window to him so he can run and make his flight.  I went back to bed for a couple hours after that trip!

But according to my ticker it's 26 days until we're at WDW!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi sleepydog25:

OK...
Would this work?


Mushroom Soup....







Salmon...






and / or

Buffalo Striploin...






And for dessert... must have room for dessert!!!

Cobbler....







Better? 

I'm getting hungry looking at all of this food!
Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi stopher1:


> That'll work.  Welcome aboard once more.




Awesome!!!!   I'm a happy girl right now and craving the skillet! 

Thanks for the welcome and very happy to be here!
Trish


----------



## sleepydog25

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi sleepydog25:
> 
> OK...
> Would this work?
> 
> 
> Mushroom Soup....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and / or
> 
> Buffalo Striploin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for dessert... must have room for dessert!!!
> 
> Cobbler....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> I'm getting hungry looking at all of this food!
> Trish


Ahhhhh, now that will do!  Welcome Home!    lol


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Nicoal13:


> Trish - yep, snow. Ugh. We only got about 2 or 3 inches where I live. It was about 8 inches in Green Bay. Very wet heavy snow. Its sunny today so it should melt. Just disheartening to look outside and see white again. I hope my tulips still bloom. We just bought this house a few months ago and I was anxious to see what flowers would come up in the spring.



Yuck! I bet you couldn't wait to go outside and make snow angels this morning!  

Congrats on your new home and wishing you many happy years there... how exciting!

WeatherBug has been chirping on my PC for quite some time and get this... we are in a frost warning for tonight!   It's 65 right now and a beautiful day. This is crazy. So much for enjoying the flowers on my weeping cherry, magnolia and some of our crab apple trees that are just starting to open. If it's not the heat that kills the buds, it will be the cold. I'm not liking Mother Nature right now. 

Hope the snow melted by you today. Think warm thoughts... vacation is almost here!

Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi franandaj:



> Welcome to all the new groupies!


Thank you for the welcome!



> We are enjoying ourselves in DC so far. Yesterday we viewed an exhibit at the Museum of American History called America at War: The Price of Freedom. It was quite moving and educational. So I wanted to pose a little Trivia question to the groupies. Many of us have eaten at the Liberty Tree Tavern, but how many know origin of the Liberty Tree and it's significance?


Have a wonderful time in DC! I can't answer the trivia question unless I cheat and do a Google search. LOL 

Enjoy the rest of your stay in DC!
Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Muushka:


> As far as the birthday list, what should we do? I can still keep track of it and just PM someone far up on the new thread when something needs to be added. Or if anyone else would like to keep track, that would be fine too. Just let me know. Or don't talk amongst yourselves while I am away. Maybe just PM everyone??



Whatever you want to do with the birthday list is fine with me. 

Don't worry... we'll be good while your on your cruise!  Maybe...


Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi KAT4DISNEY:


> Today is our anniversary and guess what I did? Threw DH on a plane back to Boston at 6 am!  Thankfully his flight ended up being a little delayed b/c we were almost all the way to the airport when he remembered he hadn't grabbed some boots he needed to do some hiking over the weekend in NH. So, Anniversary wife drops him off so he can get his luggaged checked in, drives back home *IN THE SNOW* that is coming down like crazy (it's now 5:15 am), and drives back to the airport to toss the boots out the window to him so he can run and make his flight. I went back to bed for a couple hours after that trip!
> 
> But according to my ticker it's 26 days until we're at WDW!


 
Happy Anniversary!!! I have to say you gave your hubby one heck of an anniversary gift! I love how you "threw DH on a plane to Boston!", drove all the way back home in the snow to get him his hiking boots! The visual I'm getting is a riot! WTG!!!

26 more days and you'll be on vacation at WDW! Awesome! 
Trish


----------



## Granny

franandaj said:


> We are enjoying ourselves in DC so far. Yesterday we viewed an exhibit at the Museum of American History called America at War: The Price of Freedom. It was quite moving and educational. So I wanted to pose a little Trivia question to the groupies. Many of us have eaten at the Liberty Tree Tavern, but how many know origin of the Liberty Tree and it's significance?



I know that Jimmy and other Groupies are big US history buffs, but I'll jump in on this.  The Liberty Tree originated in Boston as the Sons of Liberty used to meet under it after the Stamp Act got them all in an uproar.  I know that lanterns were hung in the branches but don't remember the significance of that.  The tree became a rallying point and symbol of the patriot resistance to unfair British tax policies, and later for independence itself.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi sleepydog25:



> Ahhhhh, now that will do! Welcome Home!  lol



Yahoo!!!    I'm officially home... the love continues to flow!

Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi stopher1 & sleepydog25:

Well... I'm in trouble now!  DH saw this picture of "food" and was wondering what it was. I had to scroll quickly so he didn't see my handle (shh.... it's a secret....). Anyway I had to tell him about this skillet dish and he said "I want it!". I said "I know honey and we can get it if you like." I then explain that it's family style, where we can have it, etc. and we share it. He says "I'm not sharing this with you!"  I gave DH "the look" and said "it's family style and you can have as much as you want". He then agreed to share it with me.. sweet, eh? Needless to say... we will be having lunch there and getting the skillet.  Yes I'll take pictures!

Trish


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> I know that Jimmy and other Groupies are big US history buffs, but I'll jump in on this.  The Liberty Tree originated in Boston as the Sons of Liberty used to meet under it after the Stamp Act got them all in an uproar.  I know that lanterns were hung in the branches but don't remember the significance of that.  The tree became a rallying point and symbol of the patriot resistance to unfair British tax policies, and later for independence itself.



Well thank you Granny for the explanation.  Pretty interesting and pretty current in today's environment.  I watched "The King's Speech" last night an found that history really is interesting!

Happy anniversary Kat4!  You are a good wife!

We are celebrating our 19th on this cruise, 4/25.  Don't you love marriage?   Happy planning.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Muushka:





Congratulations and wishing you and DH many more happy years together!

Hugs!
Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi KAT4DINSEY:
Didn't want to leave you out so here's a cute anniversary graphic for you and DH! Wishing both of you many happy years! Hope DH had a good flight to Boston and will enjoy hiking in NH! Happy Annivesary!
Trish


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Here is the itinerary: Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas, Basseterre, St. Kitts, Bridgetown, Barbados, Roseau, Dominica, Philipsburg, St. Maarten
> Mr Muush needs this vacation baaaaaaaad I'll check in during the day. You are not rid of me yet!


Your itinerary sounds splendid ! Have an OHHHH so wonderful time on your cruise Muusha and Mr Muush !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have a great trip Muushka!
> 
> Today is our anniversary and guess what I did?  Threw DH on a plane back to Boston at 6 am!    Thankfully his flight ended up being a little delayed b/c we were almost all the way to the airport when he remembered he hadn't grabbed some boots he needed to do some hiking over the weekend in NH.  So, Anniversary wife drops him off so he can get his luggaged checked in, drives back home *IN THE SNOW* that is coming down like crazy (it's now 5:15 am), and drives back to the airport to toss the boots out the window to him so he can run and make his flight.  I went back to bed for a couple hours after that trip!
> 
> But according to my ticker it's 26 days until we're at WDW!



Hey Kat4Disney ! Happy Anniversary !!!!!  Boo to that snow....but YAY to the WDW countdown !


----------



## Muushka

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Muushka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and wishing you and DH many more happy years together!
> 
> Hugs!
> Trish





MiaSRN62 said:


> Your itinerary sounds splendid ! Have an OHHHH so wonderful time on your cruise Muusha and Mr Muush !!!!



Awwwww.  Thanks you guys.  See you soon!  Hugs, Barb (AKA Muush)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi KAT4DISNEY:
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!! I have to say you gave your hubby one heck of an anniversary gift! I love how you "threw DH on a plane to Boston!", drove all the way back home in the snow to get him his hiking boots! The visual I'm getting is a riot! WTG!!!
> 
> 26 more days and you'll be on vacation at WDW! Awesome!
> Trish



Thanks Trish!!!  You should have seen it after I got home and the dogs jumped in bed with me.  The one laid his head on DH's pillow and was happy as a clam while poor DH was on a packed 5 hour cross country flight!  



Muushka said:


> Happy anniversary Kat4!  You are a good wife!
> 
> We are celebrating our 19th on this cruise, 4/25.  Don't you love marriage?   Happy planning.



Thanks and Happy Anniversary Barb!  A cruise sounds like a great way to celebrate!  We have some catching up to do to you and Mr. Muush - this was #7 for us.



MiaSRN62 said:


> Hey Kat4Disney ! Happy Anniversary !!!!!  Boo to that snow....but YAY to the WDW countdown !



Thanks Maria!!  Snow is all gone again - whew!  I got messages from most of our group that they can't wait to get to warm Florida!



I Book He Pays said:


> Hi KAT4DINSEY:
> Didn't want to leave you out so here's a cute anniversary graphic for you and DH! Wishing both of you many happy years! Hope DH had a good flight to Boston and will enjoy hiking in NH! Happy Annivesary!
> Trish




I love the graphics Maria and Trish!


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Anniversary Kat! And a early one to you Barb. We'll be celebrating our 9th on May 4th. 

The snow melted. Tomorrow is going to be cold and rainy, but then nicer and warmer for the weekend. Once it's nice here, it does make Wisconsinites appreciate it more since its been such a long winter.


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> Welcome to the new Groupies:  *capttigger* and *I Book He Pays*



Ditto!   

I've been away for a few days again while I'm working long hours out of  town.  I came home tonight in time for dinner with DH.  While we were eating, he started to get pains in his back.  By about 10:30, he'd tried everything to get comfortable and couldn't. So, here we are in the ER.  He has had a lot of blood tests, a whole bag of fluid by IV, and a CT scan.  We're waiting for the scan results.  It's probably a kidney stone so I'm not sure what they do for him once they figure it out.  In the meantime, I'm dead tired and keeping awake by catching up on the DIS.


----------



## Inkmahm

Nicoal13 said:


> Barb - that cruise sounds amazing! Can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> Trish - yep, snow. Ugh. We only got about 2 or 3 inches where I live. It was about 8 inches in Green Bay. Very wet heavy snow. Its sunny today so it should melt. Just disheartening to look outside and see white again. I hope my tulips still bloom. We just bought this house a few months ago and I was anxious to see what flowers would come up in the spring.



And guess where I was working on Tuesday?  You got it, the Green Bay area!  Actually closer to Appleton.  The news said we got 8.8 inches. Bleech!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi KAT4DISNEY:


> Thanks Trish!!! You should have seen it after I got home and the dogs jumped in bed with me. The one laid his head on DH's pillow and was happy as a clam while poor DH was on a packed 5 hour cross country flight!



Your welcome!  How cute that your dogs snuggled up with you when you went back to bed, especially with one laying his head on DH's pillow! He had the right idea! LOL  Gotta love our pets. 

I would rather be snuggled up in bed than on a five hour flight. I don't like flying but I'll do it. Last year we flew out to Las Vegas for our 15th anniversary and it was a six hour flight.   I could not wait until we landed. Then it was fun!  LOL

Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Inkmahn:



> I've been away for a few days again while I'm working long hours out of town. I came home tonight in time for dinner with DH. While we were eating, he started to get pains in his back. By about 10:30, he'd tried everything to get comfortable and couldn't. So, here we are in the ER. He has had a lot of blood tests, a whole bag of fluid by IV, and a CT scan. We're waiting for the scan results. It's probably a kidney stone so I'm not sure what they do for him once they figure it out. In the meantime, I'm dead tired and keeping awake by catching up on the DIS.


So sorry to hear about DH.  I hope he's OK and it's nothing serious. Thank goodness you were home during that time and could take DH to the ER. You must be exhausted between working long hours and being at the ER for x amount of hours. Please keep us posted and you/DH try to get some rest. Sending get well wishes to him! 
Trish


----------



## stopher1

Happy Anniversary to both Kathy & Barb and your respective husbands.   



Granny said:


> I know that Jimmy and other Groupies are big US history buffs, but I'll jump in on this.  The Liberty Tree originated in Boston as the Sons of Liberty used to meet under it after the Stamp Act got them all in an uproar.  I know that lanterns were hung in the branches but don't remember the significance of that.  The tree became a rallying point and symbol of the patriot resistance to unfair British tax policies, and later for independence itself.



And from what I recall, the tree outside the Liberty Tree Tavern has 13 lanterns representing the original 13 colonies.  It is an oak, that was originally found on the property several miles from it's current location and moved there.  It is a Southern Live Oak, or quercus virginiana.  It was too large simply be chained and lifted as many trees are for transplanting, but had to be bored with a drill and poles inserted to be lifted.  I remember too that a smaller tree was grafted on to it in the years that followed.  (I have all kinds of books on WDW and have read, and re-read them - so trivia like that comes back from time to time).



I Book He Pays said:


> Hi stopher1 & sleepydog25:
> 
> He says "I'm not sharing this with you!"  I gave DH "the look" and said "it's family style and you can have as much as you want". He then agreed to share it with me.. sweet, eh? Needless to say... we will be having lunch there and getting the skillet.  Yes I'll take pictures![/COLOR][/FONT]



How nice of him to agree to share!  Although wouldn't it be something if you hadn't said anything about it, and he ordered it, and they just kept coming to ask him what he wanted more of.  Wow...that is a lot of food.  



Muushka said:


> Well thank you Granny for the explanation.  Pretty interesting and pretty current in today's environment.  I watched "The King's Speech" last night an found that history really is interesting!



I love history, and I love that movie!  Can't wait to add it to our collection at home.  I've seen ads for it this week in the junk mailers, is it out on DVD yet?  I saw it in the theatres 3x.  




Inkmahm said:


> I've been away for a few days again while I'm working long hours out of  town.  I came home tonight in time for dinner with DH.  While we were eating, he started to get pains in his back.  By about 10:30, he'd tried everything to get comfortable and couldn't. So, here we are in the ER.  He has had a lot of blood tests, a whole bag of fluid by IV, and a CT scan.  We're waiting for the scan results.  It's probably a kidney stone so I'm not sure what they do for him once they figure it out.  In the meantime, I'm dead tired and keeping awake by catching up on the DIS.



Oh Inkmahm - so sorry about this.  Praying he's okay.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Attention Groupies:*​ 
* Birthday Announcement! *​ 

*Someone on our thread will be celebrating her birthday tomorrow!*​ 
*Please wish DiznyDi a Happy Birthday!*​ 
_



_​ 
*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!*​ 
_

_​ 

_Trish_
_PS ~ Muushka asked me to fill in for her since she's on vacation._​


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi stopher1:


> How nice of him to agree to share! Although wouldn't it be something if you hadn't said anything about it, and he ordered it, and they just kept coming to ask him what he wanted more of. Wow...that is a lot of food.


He's such a great guy! DH had to see the picture again and he was drooling. DH loves food, enjoys reading menus and eating. It's a riot. 

I was hoping to surprise him by eating there and ordering the skillet. Now I have to come up with Plan B! Any ideas? 

If that skillet was just for me... it would take me a week to eat all of that food. DH has a hearty appetite but then he pays the price later on. I can't wait to see how huge the skillet is. Of course I have to take a picture of it!

Trish


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, groupies, the Disneyland / Great Southwest Vacation is just about 2 weeks away.  I wonder how I'll feel after living out of a suitcase for two and a half weeks, but it will be fun!

I just made dinner reservations for El Tovar.  We're staying at Bright Angel and so, we couldn't make the dinner reservations until now.

Just to reiterate, here's the schedule.
Fly to LA
Disneyland - a week at GCV studio
Fly to Las Vegas
Rental SUV, travel to Zion
Zion National Park, Zion Lodge, 2 nights
Grand Canyon north rim, North Rim Cabins, 2 nights
Monument Valley, The View Hotel, 2 nights
Canyon De Chelly, Thunderbird Lodge, 2 nights
Grand Canyon south rim, Bright Angel Lodge, 2 nights
Back to Vegas
Fly home


----------



## Nicoal13

Ink - I hope you are home with DH and he is resting comfortably. Hope it was only a kidney stone. Where are you in WI? I understand if you don't want to share. I'm in Port Washington. 

So happy it is Friday! DS and I colored eggs last night and did some more this morning as well. My brother and his family are coming over tonight for dinner and some fun. He just got married this fall and has a step-daughter that is the same age as my son. The kids either play really well or fight like siblings. Hopefully tonight is a good play night. 

I really want to see The King's Speech as well. Hope it comes to Redbox soon. 

Hope everyone has a Happy Easter!

Happy Early Birthday to DiznyDi!


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> Well, groupies, the Disneyland / Great Southwest Vacation is just about 2 weeks away.  I wonder how I'll feel after living out of a suitcase for two and a half weeks, but it will be fun!
> 
> I just made dinner reservations for El Tovar.  We're staying at Bright Angel and so, we couldn't make the dinner reservations until now.
> 
> Just to reiterate, here's the schedule.
> Fly to LA
> Disneyland - a week at GCV studio
> Fly to Las Vegas
> Rental SUV, travel to Zion
> Zion National Park, Zion Lodge, 2 nights
> Grand Canyon north rim, North Rim Cabins, 2 nights
> Monument Valley, The View Hotel, 2 nights
> Canyon De Chelly, Thunderbird Lodge, 2 nights
> Grand Canyon south rim, Bright Angel Lodge, 2 nights
> Back to Vegas
> Fly home



That does sound so fun wD!  Can't wait to hear about it afterwards.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I've been away for a few days again while I'm working long hours out of  town.  I came home tonight in time for dinner with DH.  While we were eating, he started to get pains in his back.  By about 10:30, he'd tried everything to get comfortable and couldn't. So, here we are in the ER.  He has had a lot of blood tests, a whole bag of fluid by IV, and a CT scan.  We're waiting for the scan results.  It's probably a kidney stone so I'm not sure what they do for him once they figure it out.  In the meantime, I'm dead tired and keeping awake by catching up on the DIS.



Inkmahm...
I've had 3 kidney stone attacks......not much they can do. If the stone is really large though, they will do something called a lithotripsy--using ultrasound technology to break up the stone into smaller pieces so it can pass. Of course, pain meds should be given. Some smaller stones pass quickly over a few hours....some take days/weeks.  Wishing your dh well ! Hope he feels better soon ! Hang in there Inkmahm !


----------



## tea pot

Inkmahm said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I've been away for a few days again while I'm working long hours out of  town.  I came home tonight in time for dinner with DH.  While we were eating, he started to get pains in his back.  By about 10:30, he'd tried everything to get comfortable and couldn't. So, here we are in the ER.  He has had a lot of blood tests, a whole bag of fluid by IV, and a CT scan.  We're waiting for the scan results.  It's probably a kidney stone so I'm not sure what they do for him once they figure it out.  In the meantime, I'm dead tired and keeping awake by catching up on the DIS.



I Hope your DH is home and feeling better and that you can get some rest as well. Lifting you both up in Prayer 


*WOW WD *that sounds like a wonderful trip
I've walked down Bright Angel Path a little ways.
It will be just beautiful staying there.
All the best and safe travels 
So looking forward to your TR. 


*Happy Anniversary to all the Spring Groupie Couples *
you can add us to the list on May 28 we celebrate 34yrs


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi wildernessDad:


> Well, groupies, the Disneyland / Great Southwest Vacation is just about 2 weeks away. I wonder how I'll feel after living out of a suitcase for two and a half weeks, but it will be fun!
> 
> I just made dinner reservations for El Tovar. We're staying at Bright Angel and so, we couldn't make the dinner reservations until now.
> 
> Just to reiterate, here's the schedule.
> Fly to LA
> Disneyland - a week at GCV studio
> Fly to Las Vegas
> Rental SUV, travel to Zion
> Zion National Park, Zion Lodge, 2 nights
> Grand Canyon north rim, North Rim Cabins, 2 nights
> Monument Valley, The View Hotel, 2 nights
> Canyon De Chelly, Thunderbird Lodge, 2 nights
> Grand Canyon south rim, Bright Angel Lodge, 2 nights
> Back to Vegas
> Fly home


WOW... what an awesome vacation!  I can't wait to read your TR! I'm very interested to find out how you liked the Bright Angel Lodge/El Tovar for dinner. DH/I are going to AZ next year for two weeks and plan on spending two nights at the South Rim. Right now I'm looking to stay at the Bright Angel Lodge or Kachina Lodge. We also plan on eating dinner at El Tovar. 

Trish


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Nicoal13:


> So happy it is Friday! DS and I colored eggs last night and did some more this morning as well. My brother and his family are coming over tonight for dinner and some fun. He just got married this fall and has a step-daughter that is the same age as my son. The kids either play really well or fight like siblings. Hopefully tonight is a good play night.



TGIF! Is your son excited about Easter? Enjoy your visit with your brother/family tonight and keeping fingers crossed that the kids will play well. 
Trish


----------



## DiznyDi

I Book He Pays said:


> *Attention Groupies:*​
> * Birthday Announcement! *​
> 
> *Someone on our thread will be celebrating her birthday tomorrow!*​
> *Please wish DiznyDi a Happy Birthday!*​
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _​
> *Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!*​
> _
> 
> _​
> 
> 
> _Trish_
> _PS ~ Muushka asked me to fill in for her since she's on vacation._​



Aw shucks ... with the busy holiday week-end, I thought I'd be able to sneak right by...  Thank you Trish for the Birthday greetings! Love your graphics! 



Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Early Birthday to DiznyDi!



Thank you Nicoal! Hoping for some much needed sunshine  to come your way!

We have a busy holiday week-end ahead of us.  I play handbells in our church choir. We have an early morning practice tomorrow to put the polishing touches on our Easter music. The afternoon will bring a birthday celebration for my great-nephew's 1st birthday.  Easter morning services begin at 7:30 AM after which we'll have a greet 'n hug at my sisters for my nephew who is just home on R&R from Afghanistan.  His brother will be leaving for Afghanistan next month.  So while we'll be saying hello to one, we'll also be saying good-bye to the other.  We'll be hosting Easter dinner in the later afternoon.  Hopefully by 8 in the evening a very busy day will be winding down and I'll find myself in my chair and reading over the thread.

So, to all my Groupie friends, I wish you a Happy Easter!


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Muush*, you should be well on your cruise  by now.  Your itinerary sounds fabulous! Enjoy the sun, but most importantly, Happy Anniversary! Wishing you another 19 years of wedded marital bliss.

..and a very Happy Anniversary to you, too *Kathy*! Loved reading of your airport exploits.

It appears early Anniversary greetings are also in order for *Tea Po*t!  Congratulations!  DDad and I will celebrate 36 years in June.  Seems we're the 'old folks' in the bunch. 

Keeping you and your DH close in prayer, *Inkmahm* while the Dr's find a way to help him with his current situation.


----------



## tea pot

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI !!!*


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi DiznyDi:



> Aw shucks ... with the busy holiday week-end, I thought I'd be able to sneak right by... Thank you Trish for the Birthday greetings! Love your graphics!


You are welcome. The thanks goes to Momma Muushka. Due to being on a cruise right now she wasn't able to do the birthday announcement and asked me if I could do it. Of course I didn't mind and it was very sweet of Muushka to ask me. I'm glad you like the graphics. Enjoy your birthday!




> We have a busy holiday week-end ahead of us. I play handbells in our church choir. We have an early morning practice tomorrow to put the polishing touches on our Easter music. The afternoon will bring a birthday celebration for my great-nephew's 1st birthday. Easter morning services begin at 7:30 AM after which we'll have a greet 'n hug at my sisters for my nephew who is just home on R&R from Afghanistan. His brother will be leaving for Afghanistan next month. So while we'll be saying hello to one, we'll also be saying good-bye to the other. We'll be hosting Easter dinner in the later afternoon. Hopefully by 8 in the evening a very busy day will be winding down and I'll find myself in my chair and reading over the thread.


How long have you been playing handbells for? You sure have a busy weekend with many celebrations/gatherings. Wishing your nephew all the best with his deployment and a welcome home to your other nephew as well. Happy birthday to your great-nephew too!




> So, to all my Groupie friends, I wish you a Happy Easter!


Wishing you and your family a Happy Easter as well!
Trish


----------



## jimmytammy

A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our friend DiznyDi!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary to our fellow groupies in celebration right now, and Happy Easter to all!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm

Sending prayers on you and your DHs behalf


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, one of these times, there will be good weather when I visit an amusement park.  Last December, it was the excruciating cold at the World, and yesterday, it was the cold and dampness at Carowinds.  DSO (luvvwl) and I headed off for a day in Charlotte, having chosen this day a couple of months ago.  Naturally, we get the worst weather there--high around 55, rain early then spritz later.  We hit the park around 2:30 but headed out shortly after 4 as the lines were amazingly long.  I guess everyone waited until after the rains let up.  Thankfully, we have season passes, but it was still tough to ride just two rides.  lol  The rest of the day was a smashing success, though.  Anyway, I'm putting in an order for good weather from now on.  Have a good weekend, Groupies.


----------



## franandaj

*Happy Anniversay* to Kat4Disney, Muushka and Teapot!

*Inkmahm* I hope that your DH feels better soon!

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!



wildernessDad said:


> Well, groupies, the Disneyland / Great Southwest Vacation is just about 2 weeks away.  I wonder how I'll feel after living out of a suitcase for two and a half weeks, but it will be fun!
> 
> I just made dinner reservations for El Tovar.  We're staying at Bright Angel and so, we couldn't make the dinner reservations until now.
> 
> Just to reiterate, here's the schedule.
> Fly to LA
> Disneyland - a week at GCV studio
> Fly to Las Vegas
> Rental SUV, travel to Zion
> Zion National Park, Zion Lodge, 2 nights
> Grand Canyon north rim, North Rim Cabins, 2 nights
> Monument Valley, The View Hotel, 2 nights
> Canyon De Chelly, Thunderbird Lodge, 2 nights
> Grand Canyon south rim, Bright Angel Lodge, 2 nights
> Back to Vegas
> Fly home



Sounds like a great trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it!



Granny said:


> I know that Jimmy and other Groupies are big US history buffs, but I'll jump in on this.  The Liberty Tree originated in Boston as the Sons of Liberty used to meet under it after the Stamp Act got them all in an uproar.  I know that lanterns were hung in the branches but don't remember the significance of that.  The tree became a rallying point and symbol of the patriot resistance to unfair British tax policies, and later for independence itself.





stopher1 said:


> And from what I recall, the tree outside the Liberty Tree Tavern has 13 lanterns representing the original 13 colonies.  It is an oak, that was originally found on the property several miles from it's current location and moved there.  It is a Southern Live Oak, or quercus virginiana.  It was too large simply be chained and lifted as many trees are for transplanting, but had to be bored with a drill and poles inserted to be lifted.  I remember too that a smaller tree was grafted on to it in the years that followed.  (I have all kinds of books on WDW and have read, and re-read them - so trivia like that comes back from time to time).



Good Job Granny & Stopher!  There's one other small nuance.  Originally the Tax Stamp Collector was hung in effigy from the Liberty Tree.  Eventually each colony had it's own tree.  Meetings were held under the tree because it was unsafe to meet in taverns and other establishments as meetings were not allowed.  However a group gathering under a tree was not suspicious (at least for a while).  Once the British realized the significance of the tree they cut it down, further enraging the colonists.

Isn't it fun what you learn on vacation?



sleepydog25 said:


> Anyway, I'm putting in an order for good weather from now on.  Have a good weekend, Groupies.



Thanks I would appreciate it!  I'm only a few hours north of you right now and would prefer some good weather for the rest of our vacation!


----------



## LeslieLou

Happy Birthday DiznyDi! I'm wishing you a great day and a little


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Birthday, DisneyDi!!!

Thanks to all for the well wishes for my DH.  He hasn't had a lot of pain with the kidney stone since we got home from the hospital so he is thinking he may have actually passed the stone when he was there and had to give a urine sample.  I think he would have known when he passed it so my guess is it is still there but stuck where it was Thurs night.

He has an appointment with his regular doctor on Wednesday morning.  If the stone doesn't end up in his strainer before then, I'm pretty sure they will do another scan to see if it is there or gone.  I"m still hoping it gets out of there on its own before Wednesday.

Have a great Easter, everyone!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI !​*


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Wishing all of you a *
*Happy Easter!*​ 
*Enjoy your day with family and friends!*
*Trish*​


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Inkmahm:


> Thanks to all for the well wishes for my DH. He hasn't had a lot of pain with the kidney stone since we got home from the hospital so he is thinking he may have actually passed the stone when he was there and had to give a urine sample. I think he would have known when he passed it so my guess is it is still there but stuck where it was Thurs night.
> 
> He has an appointment with his regular doctor on Wednesday morning. If the stone doesn't end up in his strainer before then, I'm pretty sure they will do another scan to see if it is there or gone. I"m still hoping it gets out of there on its own before Wednesday.


Thanks for the update on DH. Hopefully the stone has passed and he is feeling much better now. Wishing him luck at the doctor's on Wednesday.
Trish


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter to all!!

He is risen!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Easter Groupies!







Hope you have a great day DiznyDi!


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Easter, everyone!  DH is still feeling okay, no stone yet.  So we are off to church in a bit.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Easter All.


----------



## blossomz

Happy fashionably late birthday DizneyDi!!


Happy Easter to all!  Finally a nice warm day!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hope everyone had a joyous Easter....I worked all weekend....thus the late posting of these wishes to VWL Groupie friends .....


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Anniversary to Muushka and Mr Muush ! Hope you're enjoying the cruise !


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hope that everyone had a wonderful *E**aster!*

-----------------

Thanks for all the nice Anniversary congrats!  On to the next year.  

-----------------

Happy Belated Birthday DiznyDi! 

-----------------

Inkmahm - glad to hear that your DH is still feeling better.  Hope there's good news that the nasty stone has moved on!




wildernessDad said:


> Well, groupies, the Disneyland / Great Southwest Vacation is just about 2 weeks away.  I wonder how I'll feel after living out of a suitcase for two and a half weeks, but it will be fun!
> 
> I just made dinner reservations for El Tovar.  We're staying at Bright Angel and so, we couldn't make the dinner reservations until now.
> 
> Just to reiterate, here's the schedule.
> Fly to LA
> Disneyland - a week at GCV studio
> Fly to Las Vegas
> Rental SUV, travel to Zion
> Zion National Park, Zion Lodge, 2 nights
> Grand Canyon north rim, North Rim Cabins, 2 nights
> Monument Valley, The View Hotel, 2 nights
> Canyon De Chelly, Thunderbird Lodge, 2 nights
> Grand Canyon south rim, Bright Angel Lodge, 2 nights
> Back to Vegas
> Fly home



Can't wait to hear about the trip WD.  Your going to be seeing so many beautiful sights!  
And your first stay at GCV, isn't it?  I'm sure you're going to love it!


----------



## eliza61

DisneyDi, happy belated birthday.  10 lashes with a wet pixie wand for me!!

Boy I miss being able to check in more frequently.  Nasty school and work.  I knew I was supposed to be independantly wealthy, shoot!!

Mr & Mrs. Muush,  Happy, happy aniversary!!

Glad to see everyone else is doing well.

Happy Monday gang!


----------



## Granny

Well, I'm also quite late but want to *wish DiznyDi a very happy birthday*...I hope it was a great one!  

It's been pretty weird around here (St. Louis) recently as three separate tornado attacks have happened here in the past 5 months.  The last group of tornadoes hit us on Good Friday and tore up our airport and about 1,100 homes and businesses.  Amazingly, no fatalities in this latest set of tornadoes.  The airport is still shut down but expects to be 30% operational today.

Just a crazy, crazy weather year.  I know other Groupies have had hurricanes, floods and tornadoes in their areas as well on top of the brutal winter.  I hope all continue to be safe and healthy.

And on a happier note, *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MR & MRS MUUSH!*


----------



## Granny

I also wanted to post a few pix from our trip a couple of weeks ago.  We stayed at BLT and I booked a Bay Lake View room.  I figured that would put us on the "inside of the horseshoe" but as it turned out we were on the outside on the north side of the resort, second floor.  

We really enjoyed having Bay Lake right outside our room, and the large picture window at BLT villas gave us a very nice view....







Looking out on the balcony to the left, we could see Space Mtn and most of the Wishes fireworks each night...






This beach was right outside our room...






And you just can't stay at the Contemporary without a few obligatory monorail shots!


----------



## Granny

Okay, now for the stuff that puts us on this thread...





















and finally, a shot from our favorite lunch eating location at WDW...


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Granny:

Your pictures are great and thanks so much for sharing. Less than three weeks from now DH/I will be at WDW. I'm bouncing off the walls already! 

The tornado's that hit St. Louis on Friday was unbelievable. Thank goodness no one lost their lives. Was there a lot of damage where you live? Glad you are OK.

Trish


----------



## Nicoal13

Thanks for the pictures Granny. Very nice view from BLT! I would be very happy with that view. 

Of course, lovely pictures of the Lodge. 

Crazy weather in St. Louis. My SIL and her DH are supposed to fly out of St. Louis on Mother's Day as part of their trip to Okinawa Japan where they are being stationed as he is in the army. Wonder if that will still be possible. Thank goodness for no fatalities. We had 14 tornadoes touch down in northern WI a couple weeks ago and quite a bit of damage. Thankfully that is not where I live. 


12 more days!!!!!!!!


----------



## capttigger

Granny thanks for the pictures.....

Such great shots to enjoy.


----------



## Granny

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Granny:
> 
> Your pictures are great and thanks so much for sharing. Less than three weeks from now DH/I will be at WDW. I'm bouncing off the walls already!
> 
> The tornado's that hit St. Louis on Friday was unbelievable. Thank goodness no one lost their lives. Was there a lot of damage where you live? Glad you are OK.
> 
> Trish



The tornadoes cut across the north side of town, and I live on the southern side.  So no damage right in my area, just about 20 miles to the north of my house.  The tornadoes that came through on New Year's Eve came about 5 miles from my house.  

Just crazy weather these days.  

And thanks to all for the comments on the pictures.  I find that we just don't take nearly as many pictures as we used to.  I guess we've been there so often it's hard to find new pictures or angles to shoot.  

But that walkway to the boat dock at WL is always one of my favorite areas.  The spanish moss in the trees just fits in so well with the overall theming and feel of the resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I was thinking of you Granny when I heard about the Tornados in your area.  Glad they weren't close to you and also very glad that nobody was killed.  Crazy videos from the airport security cams!

We apparently even had a tornado in NV yesterday - not a common occurence at all.  It was across the state from Reno but just another of those weird weather happenings that are going on all over.


----------



## blossomz

Glad to hear you made it through the twisters!
Love all of the photos.

Happy anniversary Muushes!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Granny:



> The tornadoes cut across the north side of town, and I live on the southern side. So no damage right in my area, just about 20 miles to the north of my house. The tornadoes that came through on New Year's Eve came about 5 miles from my house. Just crazy weather these days.


You were very lucky on Friday not getting hit with any tornadoes. Having a tornado within five miles of your house had to be scary. 




> And thanks to all for the comments on the pictures. I find that we just don't take nearly as many pictures as we used to. I guess we've been there so often it's hard to find new pictures or angles to shoot.


Any pictures are better than none. How did you like the villas at BLT? You had a nice view from your villa.




> But that walkway to the boat dock at WL is always one of my favorite areas. The spanish moss in the trees just fits in so well with the overall theming and feel of the resort.


Hmmm... must check that out when DH/I visit the resort in a few weeks. WL is gorgeous and a place that we always wanted to stay at.


----------



## Granny

I Book He Pays said:


> Any pictures are better than none. How did you like the villas at BLT? You had a nice view from your villa.



We really enjoyed BLT.  It has a nice feel to it...much more laid back than we anticipated.  Of course, the Contemporary next door is like Grand Central Station up on that 4th floor with the monorail, multiple restaurants, lounges and shops.  But there are virtually no amenities at BLT of their own except the lounge on top and the swimming pool...both of which were very nice.


----------



## jerseygal

Looking forward to first time stay this summer at VWL!!

Is this Roaring Fork restaurant? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## DiznyDi

My dear Groupie friends,
Thank you one and *all* for your most kind birthday wishes and for the awesome graphics that accompanied them! I feel so special...and so blessed to have each and every one of you as my cyber buds.  Hopefully, in time, I will have the pleasure of meeting each of you in person and become better acquainted.

On another note, we are now into single digits! 

Thanks *Granny* for your pictures.  I enjoyed viewing them this evening.  Just gets me all the more excited knowing we'll be there real soon!

So sorry you had to work *Maria*.  But having been in the hospital over a holiday, I thank you for your dedication to your job and for making your patients hospital stay a little brighter.

*Trish*, thanks for taking over while our Momma moose celebrates her anniversary.  You're doing a wonderful job in her absence. 

*Inkmahm*, any news from your husband?  Hopefully he is enjoying good health.

...and I'll agree with everyone else, we are really having some crazy weather.

I hope you have all enjoyed a Happy Easter in celebration with family and friends.  Now if only the sun would come out....


----------



## stopher1

Granny - thanks for the wonderful pictures.  So glad that you were okay from the storms.


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for the pics Granny!  We'll be there in just over two weeks in a Lake View, so I'm getting really excited about our stay.  

Also very glad that you were safe from the storms, we heard about the airport on the news, pretty insane!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny

So glad you were spared any damage from storms.  I dont watch much news, so just became aware of this.  Love your pics!!


----------



## Inkmahm

*Inkmahm*, any news from your husband?  Hopefully he is enjoying good health.

**********************************

Still straining the urine and still no stone.  He thinks it is floating around in his bladder but who knows?  He sees his regular doctor tomorrow.  I can't imagine they won't scan him again to see what is going on in there.  The good news is that he hasn't had pain so he hasn't had to take the Vicodin.  I'm off for my out of town job assignment again this morning so I'm hoping that DH will be okay while I'm away.


----------



## sleepydog25

jerseygal said:


> Looking forward to first time stay this summer at VWL!!
> 
> Is this Roaring Fork restaurant?
> 
> Thanks very much!


If  you're referring to Granny's pic taken of the outdoor, umbrella-ed tables, then technically the answer is "no."  However, I do believe those particular tables sit right outside the door leading to Roaring Fork.  Step inside those doors, and you are in a hallway staring at the Roaring Fork entrance.


----------



## capttigger

jerseygal said:


> Looking forward to first time stay this summer at VWL!!
> 
> Is this Roaring Fork restaurant?
> 
> Thanks very much!



Yes Roaring Forks is the quick service place. Very good food but it is small and can get crowded. Dont let that stop you though they are pretty quick.


----------



## tea pot




----------



## tea pot

OT
During my past visit to Florida I had the pleasure of spending some time with my daughter at work.
When we arrived very early in the morning in the parking lot 
I Could hear some very loud Bird calls 
and instantly I thought Kevin??? (OK all you UP fans You know what I'm talking about ) 
I asked her what was that she said Oh it's the Peacocks! 
The school my daughter teaches at in Tampa was originally a Peacock Farm.
 These birds still live there and just stroll along the grounds.
This guy just finished the most beautiful display and little dance
to which one of the kids age 3 told me it was because he wanted to "Marry
Her" pointing to the female on the other end of the playground.

But Look at his head... I think they must of used a peacock for UP because he sure looks and sounds Like Kevin

My daughter's comment on this was *"Do you always think in Disney" *
(OK tag fairy I'm waiting for you!)


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Granny:


> We really enjoyed BLT. It has a nice feel to it...much more laid back than we anticipated. Of course, the Contemporary next door is like Grand Central Station up on that 4th floor with the monorail, multiple restaurants, lounges and shops. But there are virtually no amenities at BLT of their own except the lounge on top and the swimming pool...both of which were very nice.



Thanks for your feedback on BLT. From what I read it appears to be a very relaxing resort.  After a day at the parks, it's a good place to be and unwind. I bet the view from the lounge is magnificent, especially during the fireworks.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi DiznyDi:


> Thank you one and *all* for your most kind birthday wishes and for the awesome graphics that accompanied them! I feel so special...and so blessed to have each and every one of you as my cyber buds. Hopefully, in time, I will have the pleasure of meeting each of you in person and become better acquainted.


You are welcome! I hope you had a beautiful birthday and fantastic weekend! 



> Trish, thanks for taking over while our Momma moose celebrates her anniversary. You're doing a wonderful job in her absence.


You are so sweet and thanks so much for the kind words!  It was an honor to take care of the birthday announcement since Momma is on a cruise right now. I enjoyed doing it and happy to be a part of this awesome thread!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Inkmahm:



> Still straining the urine and still no stone. He thinks it is floating around in his bladder but who knows? He sees his regular doctor tomorrow. I can't imagine they won't scan him again to see what is going on in there. The good news is that he hasn't had pain so he hasn't had to take the Vicodin. I'm off for my out of town job assignment again this morning so I'm hoping that DH will be okay while I'm away.


Thanks for the update on DH and sending him good vibes  for his doctor's appointment tomorrow. Please keep us posted and have a safe trip.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi teapot:
Your pictures are beautiful! I can't wait for vacation! Nice photos of the Peacock. I bet the kids enjoys watching them perform.


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> My daughter's comment on this was *"Do you always think in Disney" *



   Love it. 

YES.  


That would be my response.  


My DW always says, when speaking about me, that there's always a reference to be found in my responses to questions or the like, in throughout daily life, that can be traced back to either Disney or "I Love Lucy".   So again I say - YES.


----------



## sleepydog25

Nice pics, *teapot*.  My DSO often thinks in terms of Disney, so I'm used to it.  I usually don't (she thinks enough for us both! ), but during my hike yesterday, VWL music kept popping up in my head.  I'll post a few pics of the hike tomorrow along with the tunes I was humming.


----------



## skylynx

Oh JOY! Just got the note from the Timeshare Store that we closed on our VWL add on!  Yippee kay ay!

Everything else about this resale went so quickly and smoothly up to the sellers returning their closing documents, and I was starting to think unkind things about them for dragging their feet two inches in front of the finish line. All's forgiven now!

Anyway, we do truly love AKL, but VWL and Wilderness Lodge have been our favorites ever since they were built, and now we are finally really truly owners!

Time to celebrate!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Welcome Home skylynx*


----------



## skylynx

And as soon as we get our Colorado "Wilderness Lodge Junior" built and have bathrooms for y'all to use, we will have that big barbecue and picnic I promised! 

Here's a picture of our front yard!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi skylynx:





​ 
Welcome Home & Congratulations!!!


----------



## stopher1

skylynx said:


> Oh JOY! Just got the note from the Timeshare Store that we closed on our VWL add on!  Yippee kay ay!



Yay!  Congratulations!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HOME Skylynx ! Amazing front yard "preferred view" !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Teapot*, love the peacock pics ! Beautiful ! So glad you got to visit with your daughter 

*Inkmahm*....glad your dh is not in pain and hope he continues to pass the stone with little discomfort. 

*DiznyDi*.....my daughter just called and told me she got the summer internship in Tallahassee ! So we will definitely be at the WL on May 5 for that one night. Hope to meet up ! I'll PM you my cell.....I still have yours in my address book unless it's changed from 2009 ?


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks tea pot for the pictures! You have no idea how Ddad and I have tried to get that shot of the Tron monorail with Spaceship Earth.  Permission to 'borrow', please?

skylynx, DDad and I will happily accept your most kind invitation for a barbecue.  Absolutely love your front yard!

Yay, Maria!  Sent you a PM!

Stay safe Groupies.  These storms are very frightening!


----------



## tea pot

*WELCOME HOME SKYLYNX *

PS If that's your front yard why would you ever leave? 

DDi Enjoy the Picture. 


Praying for all Groupies to stay safe in these crazy storms!


----------



## skylynx

We are planning to move to Colorado this July. And yes, we won't want to leave our front yard (or back yard, for that matter) much once we have something in between the front and back to actually live in!  You just have to watch where you walk...elk duds are everywhere. 

The plan is to rent for a year or two until we can get a decent appraisal and a construction loan.  Meanwhile, we plan to live close by our land and continue to build our horse fence and barn, and happily anticipate our own log wilderness lodge (in an affordable scale) as soon as the planets align! We may just luck out and get a log house for a rental, in which case we'll go ahead with party plans sooner rather than later!


----------



## eliza61

skylynx said:


> And as soon as we get our Colorado "Wilderness Lodge Junior" built and have bathrooms for y'all to use, we will have that big barbecue and picnic I promised!
> 
> Here's a picture of our front yard!



Skylynx, I'd keep an eye out on that bunch in the front yard, they look like they could become a little ornery.  

Congrats on the VWL close.  

Teapot, gorgeous pictures.


I'm doing the 26 day dance before Disney Paris.  not the lodge but I'm super excited to see how the mouse translates in French!  (and I'll force myself to some how struggle through the rest of paris also


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi skylynx:




> And as soon as we get our Colorado "Wilderness Lodge Junior" built and have bathrooms for y'all to use, we will have that big barbecue and picnic I promised!





> Here's a picture of our front yard!


WOW... that is gorgeous! I'll could live with that... no problem!



> We are planning to move to Colorado this July. And yes, we won't want to leave our front yard (or back yard, for that matter) much once we have something in between the front and back to actually live in! You just have to watch where you walk...elk duds are everywhere.
> 
> The plan is to rent for a year or two until we can get a decent appraisal and a construction loan. Meanwhile, we plan to live close by our land and continue to build our horse fence and barn, and happily anticipate our own log wilderness lodge (in an affordable scale) as soon as the planets align! We may just luck out and get a log house for a rental, in which case we'll go ahead with party plans sooner rather than later!


Wishing you all the best with your upcoming move, designing your "Wilderness Lodge" and working on your property. Plan sounds perfect! Enjoy it!


----------



## capttigger

tea pot said:


>



Anybody notice that the Motorcycle and the word Tron are gone from the monorail????


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> I'm doing the 26 day dance before Disney Paris.  not the lodge but I'm super excited to see how the mouse translates in French!  (and I'll force myself to some how struggle through the rest of paris also



I sure hope you're going to take lots of pictures eliza!  DLP is definitely on my bucket list... Paris too.  I took 3 years of French - and have always loved the film in the France pavilion at Epcot - I so want to go someday.


----------



## sleepydog25

Gloomy weather here today and forecast for tomorrow (but nowhere near the awful storm cells in the Midwest--you guys stay safe!), but this past weekend was tremendous. I went for a hike about an hour's drive away--Grayson Highlands State Park which borders the Jefferson National Forest area containing Mt Rogers, the highest point in Virginia at 5,729 feet. 

Most of the hike--roughly four miles one way--is on the Appalachian Trail which varies in this area from small foot paths. . .





. . .to hooded canopies. . .





. . .to wide-open spaces and vistas. 





A shot back the way I'd come thus far, and I climbed through those rock formations rather than walk around--much more fun!  The parking lot sits just beneath the notch in the mountain to the far right of the picture.





More to come later. . .


----------



## tea pot

capttigger said:


> Anybody notice that the Motorcycle and the word Tron are gone from the monorail????



Hi Bret
No Worries  
You are looking at the last two cars of the monorail.
The Motorcycle and the word Tron are still there.
The Monorail was traveling towards the left of the picture.
 I waited till it pasted Spaceship Earth so I could get it in the shot.


----------



## capttigger

tea pot said:


> Hi Bret
> No Worries
> You are looking at the last two cars of the monorail.
> The Motorcycle and the word Tron are still there.
> The Monorail was traveling towards the left of the picture.
> I waited till it pasted Spaceship Earth so I could get it in the shot.



Got you tea post thanks... I looked at that a long time before I posted too.... I wonder if they are going to change them back????


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Sleepydog25;
Great pictures! Looks like you had a perfect day to go hiking. Looking forward to seeing more photos!


----------



## twinklebug

skylynx said:


> And as soon as we get our Colorado "Wilderness Lodge Junior" built and have bathrooms for y'all to use, we will have that big barbecue and picnic I promised!
> 
> Here's a picture of our front yard!



Looks like they're already checking you out. Whatever you do, DO NOT cut your lawn. The "neighborhood association" might come after you.


----------



## Nicoal13

9 more days!!!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Nicoal13:


> 9 more days!!!!



Hmmmm.... you don't seem excited at all! Did you finalized your plans yet?  Happy packing, planning and keep on doing the "happy vacation dance"!


----------



## sleepydog25

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Sleepydog25;
> Great pictures! Looks like you had a perfect day to go hiking. Looking forward to seeing more photos!


Trish, the key phrase above is "looks like you had a perfect day."  lol  Looks can be deceiving.  The day started out being gorgeous but as you'll see in upcoming pics, didn't end so.

Speaking of bad weather, my small part of southwest Virginia survived last night intact, but less than two hours away further west in the state, a twister hit a truck stop killing seven people according to the latest reports.  And a town that lies 20-25 miles away that had been hit three weekends ago was almost struck again last night.  It was wicked around here from about 11 p.m. until 7 this morning--we're not supposed to get such nastiness in the mountains!
Patrick, aka sleepydog


----------



## lakelandgal70

Well we have 4 months left till our next outting at the Lodge! Can't come soon enough. I have made all the dinning ressies. Was gonna try and book African Trek but I just want to hang at the pool the whole 4 days and be lazy. Maybe rent a boat for couple hours? Nothing too strenuous haha! 

Having kitchen designer come out Tues to look into redoing our 70s kitchen. Want it to look like the lobby of the Villas or the Lodge. Not too picky. I have a feeling they will laugh when we tell them our budget.


----------



## lakelandgal70

sleepydog25 said:


> Trish, the key phrase above is "looks like you had a perfect day."  lol  Looks can be deceiving.  The day started out being gorgeous but as you'll see in upcoming pics, didn't end so.
> 
> Speaking of bad weather, my small part of southwest Virginia survived last night intact, but less than two hours away further west in the state, a twister hit a truck stop killing seven people according to the latest reports.  And a town that lies 20-25 miles away that had been hit three weekends ago was almost struck again last night.  It was wicked around here from about 11 p.m. until 7 this morning--we're not supposed to get such nastiness in the mountains!
> Patrick, aka sleepydog



Glad you are ok. My Aunt lives in eastern TN in the mountains and they had some bad weather as well. Tornado hit but not in her city. She said they haven't had tornado in that area since the 70s.


----------



## Nicoal13

Patrick - glad you are ok. This weather is insane.

Trish - most everything is packed or at least in a pile to be distributed into suitcases. We really need this vacation. My parents are joining us. The last couple months have been hard on the family as my Grandpa was ill and then passed away. So it will be good to relax and get away from all that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hope all our southern groupies, friends and relatives are ok.  What wicked weather!


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Inkmahm*....glad your dh is not in pain and hope he continues to pass the stone with little discomfort.



Thank you.  The doc told him the stone is in the bladder so he needs to come back in another 2 weeks to see the urologist.   Unfortunately, they figured the stone was formed because he has an overactive parathyroid dumping calcium into his blood.  Now he needs surgery to have one parathyroid removed.  Not fun.


----------



## Nicoal13

Inkmahm said:


> Thank you.  The doc told him the stone is in the bladder so he needs to come back in another 2 weeks to see the urologist.   Unfortunately, they figured the stone was formed because he has an overactive parathyroid dumping calcium into his blood.  Now he needs surgery to have one parathyroid removed.  Not fun.



Sorry he has to have surgery. I hope its not too painful for him and he feels better very quickly.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Inkmahm -* Give Mr. Inkmahm our best - he is in our prayers.


----------



## Dizny Dad

The drums are beating louder in the house - six more sleeps . . . 

DiznyDi only has five more . . . number six is always a cat napper . .


----------



## Nicoal13

8 more days here! 

My son is getting more excited by the second I think. My DH, not so much. He is not a fan of WDW. He is however looking forward to German beer at Epcot.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm, sorry about your husband and the surgery.

Sleepydog, glad you are OK. The news mainly covered Alabama, didn't know it hit you up there.

All the other groupies planning trips.   We have only 13 more sleeps until we're on the plane. We still have to unpack from the last trip while packing for the next one!


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats (and envy) going out to those closing in on going "home." We're still a few months out yet.  And thanks to the safe wishes.  No issues right here but some mighty devastation in neighboring counties.

Below are a few more pics from my hike on Monday. 

Wild ponies roam the park and national forest areas. 






Though you're asked not to feed them, and I don't, obviously people do because the ponies will walk right up to you. (Photo taken by Happy John who, apparently, is a frequent traveller on the AT.)






Unassuming Mt Rogers (in the background), the highest point in Virginia






As noted previously, the day started out beautifully, but a little over halfway through, I noticed the rumble of thunder and distant dark clouds forming. Using the old adage that discretion was the better part of valor, I opted to turn around and at times was doing a light run to get off the high ground. It doesn't look like much, but lightning was flashing all around me with no real cover to be had, so it was, umm, thrilling to say the least. 






Back at the parking lot looking up the first ridge. Again, compared to many storms, it wasn't much. . .unless you were right in the middle of it!


----------



## okkp

ok the second was is a funny picture ^^


----------



## wildernessDad

8 more days until our Disneyland / National Park Tour adventure!

       

We're not packed yet.  I'd like to try for carry on luggage.  I've identified 3 laundry opportunities during our 2.5 week vacation.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all

We are at Myrtle Beach for long weekend.  Came to bring DD and her friend to see Randy Travis.  They are big fans.  

Hope everyone weathered the storms OK.  Patrick. glad yall were spared.  Beautiful pics!  Its like having WL with imphasis on Wilderness right in your backyard.  I will get with you soon so we can plan that meet.  DD graduates next weekend, so after that weekends will be more free.

For all with upcoming trips, have fun in your final days planning!

Ink, prayers going upward for best results for your DH.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:
TGIF! Anyone have plans for the weekend? Two weeks from tomorrow DH/I will be flying to FL!    Two weeks in Orlando.. awesome! 
For those of you traveling soon... have a fantastic vacation and enjoy!

Thank goodness everyone is safe from those wicked storms/tornadoes. Seeing the devastation on the news is shocking. 

*sleepydog25 *~ Great pictures even though the weather wasn't perfect in the afternoon. The wild ponies are so adorable!

*Lakelandgal70* ~ Best of luck with your upcoming kitchen renovation.

*Nicoal13* ~ I'm very sorry that your Grandpa passed away a few months ago. Losing a loved one is extremely difficult. All of you need a vacation! Glad your packing is almost done. It won't be long now! You and DS can bounce off the walls seeing Mickey and DH will be happy with a cold German beer.

*Inkmahn* ~ Good luck to DH with his upcoming surgery. Please keep us posted on how he is doing and hang in there.

*DisneyDad/DisneyDI* ~ A few more days and off you go! 

*franandaj* ~ Happy packing!

*wildernessDad* ~ I bet you can't wait for your vacation. It's an amazing itinerary.

*jimmytammy* ~ Enjoy your weekend! I love Myrtle Beach and will be going there next year. Looking forward to going back. 

Have a great day/weekend everyone and for those traveling soon... happy packing!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks, everyone.  DH had another scan today so he won't know results until Monday.  He is leaving tomorrow morning for 10 days in PA visiting his parents and helping them around the house while his dad is facing surgery for colon cancer at the end of the month.  I'm guessing DH won't have the surgery he needs until at least miid-May.  Maybe the kidney stone will be out by then, too.  

It's a beautiful day in Wisconsin for a change!  Looking forward to dinner out tonight with DH before he leaves for his trip tomorrow.  I'll be working out of town again next week so  I probably will get behind on reading posts again.


----------



## twokats

Hi to all the groupies, sorry I have been mia for a while.

I have been keeping up with most of the posts, so happy vacations to those who are heading out for their trips, congratulations to those who have added on points.  To those who celebrated birthdays and anniversaries I hope you had a great celebration.  Prayers to those facing illnesses and surgeries or that have lost loved ones.  And to the new groupies - Welcome!!!  Hopefully I have covered everything.  If I forgot anyone please forgive me.

Update on my mother. . . our surgeon told us Tuesday that we are now on pain management.  She had reached her limit on chemo again and I had to put her in the hospital for 11 days to get her potassium and magnesium levels back where they needed to be.  She has lost so much weight and been in so much pain, that we were not surprised when we were given the word.  Our oncologist has agreed with the surgeon.  She is still taking the chemo pill since she tolerates it so well, but there have been no promises made on whether it will help at all.  He said whenever her pain level rises for us to just ask for more meds.  She has fought a brave fight and is still hanging in there until God calls her home.

My surgery went very well.  The lump was 1.5 x 1.5 x 1 cm and they removed 4 lymph nodes.  The nodes tested clear and the tissue around the lump was also clear.  The actual tumor was a small part invasive cancer and the rest was not.  Because of that my medical oncologist has ordered a test which will determine whether or not I will need chemo or not.  I will get those results Tues. May 3.  I will be having radiation and am a candidate for the 5 year followup chemo pill.  Anyway, I have healed nicely (I think) and so far have not slowed down a whole lot.  I will check in with y'all when we get the results Tuesday.

We have had quite a few tornadoes in our area so I also feel for the other states that have been going through this crazy weather.  My family has been safe, but I have an aunt and uncle that lost well over 10 big trees and over half of their barn was damaged.  Luckily no one has been hurt around here during our batch of storms.

Sorry this was so long, but I wanted to catch all my great groupie friends up on the latest.  Everyone stay safe and have a great weekend.


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> I will check in with y'all when we get the results Tuesday.



Keeping good thoughts for you Kathy, and your Mom.


----------



## horselover

Kathy - I'm so sorry your mom must endure this.   But, I'm very happy to hear your surgery went well & the outcome looks very positive.  Continued prayers for you & your family during this difficult time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thinking of you and your mother Kathy!


----------



## franandaj

Hi Groupies!

So I don't think I mentioned this to anyone back when I paid my membership dues, but today is the anniversary of my 21st birthday. I won't say which one, but suffice to say I did see the first man walk on the moon, but wasn't around for Pearl Harbor.  Come to think of it, not even sure if my mom was around, Dad was, but I'm sure he doesn't remember...but I digress. I look forward to a relaxing day of being waited on hand and foot!   I'll be lucky to go out to dinner, but I can dream!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY 21ST ANNIVERSARY OF THE DAY YOU WERE BORN ALISON!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Alison!!! *​


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday Alison!!

twokats - prayers for you, your mom, and your family as you go through these difficult times.


6 more days for us! Did a bunch of packing today. Yesterday, I found out that my Dad had been very sick all week and lost a lot of weight. Mom and Dad wouldn't call and tell me because they didn't want me to worry. However, as of last night and this morning he is feeling much better and able to eat again. Thought we might have to postpone the trip there for a while. But he seems to be ok now.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Alison!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Birthday Alison! 
Enjoy your day in celebration with family and friends!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Kathy for the update on your mom.  We'll continue to hold both of you in prayer as you journey down this path.

Nicoal, good to hear your dad is on the mend.  Would have made for a very stressful trip for you.

Safe travels JT as you return home from Myrtle Beach.

DDad and I got the suitcases out today.  Only 4 more sleeps...


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> We're not packed yet.  *I'd like to try for carry on luggage. * I've identified 3 laundry opportunities during our 2.5 week vacation.



  Good luck WD.  This is truly a foreign concept in my world since travelling with me is like travelling on Cleopatras barge.  I can't even imagine going away for 2 weeks without a boat load of baggage.




franandaj said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> So I don't think I mentioned this to anyone back when I paid my membership dues, but today is the anniversary of my 21st birthday. I won't say which one, but suffice to say I did see the first man walk on the moon, but wasn't around for Pearl Harbor.  Come to think of it, not even sure if my mom was around, Dad was, but I'm sure he doesn't remember...but I digress. I look forward to a relaxing day of being waited on hand and foot!   I'll be lucky to go out to dinner, but I can dream!




  Did you try to sneak one past us Allison?  Bad girl.

 * Happy, Happy Birthday!! Hope your anniversary is going well!! Have many more.*


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday Alison!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Inkmahn:



> Thanks, everyone. DH had another scan today so he won't know results until Monday. He is leaving tomorrow morning for 10 days in PA visiting his parents and helping them around the house while his dad is facing surgery for colon cancer at the end of the month. I'm guessing DH won't have the surgery he needs until at least miid-May. Maybe the kidney stone will be out by then, too.


Good luck to DH today as well as your FIL with his upcoming surgery.



> It's a beautiful day in Wisconsin for a change! Looking forward to dinner out tonight with DH before he leaves for his trip tomorrow. I'll be working out of town again next week so I probably will get behind on reading posts again.


Hope both of you had a wonderful dinner! Have a safe trip as well.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi twokats:
My thoughts and prayers are with you/your mom.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Happy Belated Birthday Alison!*​ 



 



 
Hope you had a wonderful and relaxing birthday yesterday! I apologize for being late but I wasn't able to get on the thread yesterday.​


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Nicoal13:



> 6 more days for us! Did a bunch of packing today. Yesterday, I found out that my Dad had been very sick all week and lost a lot of weight. Mom and Dad wouldn't call and tell me because they didn't want me to worry. However, as of last night and this morning he is feeling much better and able to eat again. Thought we might have to postpone the trip there for a while. But he seems to be ok now.


Great news that your dad is feeling better. You can go on vacation and relax.


----------



## eliza61

So, immediately after 9/11 I didn't have much time to think about much of any thing.  I was pretty banged up and the first 2 months was spent on some serious drugs.    The next 2 years I think I made a conscious decision *not* to think about Al-queda or Osama Bin laden.  My brain simply could not handle the fact that some one would knowingly and actively plan to do this to another human being...

After a while I think I was most mad at how it possibly effective my kids.  Sid was 7 and still retain the magical belief that adults would make every thing all right but Rizzo who was 9 understood that some times bad things did happen.  both kids knew that mom was not home and she was not coming home soon and worse they could not talk to her.  To this day I feel so guilty about that.  If I hadn't gone downtown.... If I hadn't hung around after the first plane hit...... who knows?

Anyway today I wake up to news the OBL has been killed.  I always thought that I would feel really, really estatic joy over this but here I sit and I'm about as confused as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs.
I feel pretty much let down.  I am glad that he is gone but also my mind tells me that unfortunately there are more than enough wackadoodles out there to take his place.

Oh well, not sure if I should be begging for prayer request, it feels a bit ungracious considering I pretty healthy and happy but asking anyway...

Love you all 
E


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza

It is bittersweet.  Knowing he is gone, makes me feel as if we have accomplished the mission, but you are right, there are others out there to take his place.  For me, it made me more aware of how much we as a nation need to be on our toes, realize we our hated by others for whatever reason.  And we need to remain vigilant to protect ourselves.  Hopefully that will mean less loss of lives.
I dont think it is wrong of you to ask for prayer.  You have endured much through this whole thing.  We as groupies are glad you are here to share.


----------



## Granny

Eliza...my prayers are with you.  I can't pretend to know the physical and mental pain you have gone through.  But I do know that you continue to lift the spirits of so many that you've never even met face to face.  We all wish you all the best.

Personally, I can't find joy in the end of anyone's life.  But I completely understand how many people feel elated and have no problem with that.  As Jimmy said, I think it is more of a feeling for me of "mission accomplished".  I always have tremendous respect and admiration for our troops, and once again they have shown why they are the best in the world.


----------



## Nicoal13

Eliza - I will say a prayer. While I am glad that Bin Laden has been killed, you are right, there are still others out there who want to harm us. It is important that we stay vigilant. I don't know what you went through, but I will pray that you get some peace from this and that you continue your healing journey.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Anyway today I wake up to news the OBL has been killed. I always thought that I would feel really, really estatic joy over this but here I sit and I'm about as confused as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs.
> I feel pretty much let down. I am glad that he is gone but also my mind tells me that unfortunately there are more than enough wackadoodles out there to take his place.


Subconsciously, you've been dealing with this issue ever since the attacks.  There has been a focus, as odd as that may sound.  Now, the iconic focus of that internal debate and struggle is gone, so it's not strange that you would feel empty.  On the other hand, you are now free to move beyond those memories, and I know you will.  And your groupies will be here to help that process.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . Personally, I can't find joy in the end of anyone's life.  But I completely understand how many people feel elated . . . . .



Most of those I have encountered today agree that the reason we feel so strange about the OBL news is that on one hand, justice has been served, but on the other, our hearts we are troubled that we live in a world where such things occur.  So often we say to ourselves what Rodney King stepped up to say . . . "Can't we all just get along?" . . . and wonder why it can't be so. 

Our heartfelt thoughts go out to you, Elisa, and all those still living with the tragedy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Also praying for you Eliza.  Though I cannot even imagine all that you went thru being in the midst of the devasation and the feelings you endured I can send my best wishes your way as another reminder takes you back to that time.


----------



## tea pot

Dear eliza
I'm praying for peace of heart and mind for you


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just touching base.....I'm in WDW right now and it's so difficult to get on the boards. But my thoughts and prayers are with Inkahman, twokats and eliza......I may have missed some posts, but I will catch up next week. Hang in there guys.....wishing you all the best and lots of prayers and good thoughts !


----------



## Granny

Maria...I hope your AKV and Vero stays are truly magical!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## DiznyDi

Eliza, here's a big groupie hug just for you!   I'll happily lend support, my friend.  Praying for God's calming peace to fill your heart and soothe your soul.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza, you were in my thoughts all day long.  What a tough concept to wrap your mind around. As your boys grow older hopefully they will also be able to make sense of all of this as well.  In the meantime, your groupies are always just a click away...


----------



## wildernessDad

Many hugs to eliza.  Let's get Zawahiri next.  Here's a few of the comments that were posted on Google Maps about Bin Laden's compound.

1.  Located in cozy, quiet neighborhood. Interrupted only occasionally by machine gun fire. Lacking in ameneties, but an up and coming area. Handyman special. One satellite phone available with smoking bullet hole for comms back home. CIA helicoptors offering complimentary air lift service for corpses. Great property to get away from it all. Must See!

2.   can't see anything there' s 18 foot walls all around me and no windows facing anything good. This place is a dump, plus it smells like old laundry. I guess I feel pretty secure tho with the 18 foot walls, oh wait here comes 40 navy seals with sub-machine guns

3.  Heard this used to be an amusement park, now it's a historical site? Aside from the complimentary dialysis machine use, easy underground access to Pakistan's beautiful vast cave system, and free toaster waffles, it's a pretty big dump. The food wasn't organic, the wifi was spotty at best, absolutely no cell coverage, (yelp reviews were so wrong on that one) and no one spoke English. To make it worse, the country's best basketball player, some 6'7" dude with a turban, gets shot our first night there. And the coffee was cold. We're so not coming back.

4.  this place was a dump! walls are too obstructing & windows are placed in odd places. what an eye sore! also smells like dirty hookah water.

5.  Secret password: derka derka muhammed jihad

6. hole in the wall resort with sufficient area to land 2 helicopters if needed for quick access. No phone or internet service......Blah. Do not intend to come back ever again.

7.  I booked a stay here because I thought it would be a secluded get away. I could not sleep with all the helicopters and gun shots, This was supposed to be a safe place. I would not recommend it as a hide out. The caves of Afghanistan are a much better place to hide out. Pros: good person to person courier service Cons: Poor Security, Neighbors do not mind their own business

8.  In one word "nasty". The place smelled of bad B.O. and goat urine. The brouchure stated that it was a nice secluded romantic getaway. Secluded yes! romantic not so much. The food was awful and the service was terrible. Very rude staff it's like they hate Americans or something. We did meet this nice gentleman named Osama something or other but he shared a room with a goat so that was kinda strange but he left in the middle of the night after some kind of confrontation. I guess his credit card wasn't approved.


----------



## jpeka65844

Just looking for some pixie dust......SIL and DNephew decided they want to tag along on our December trip.  No problem except for 7 mos out for the first weekend in December???  

So we w'listed an additional studio for our stay.  Here's hoping it comes through.  If not, it's no biggie, we're also making a room ressie at the lodge, just in case.

Just hoping it all works out so we can all be together under the orange roof!


----------



## stopher1

eliza:

I can only imagine what you lived through up close and personal that most of us just watched on tv or on the internet.  BIG  to you today, and praying for that peace that passes all understanding for you as you work through the emotions once more.  You are special to us all dear one.


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just touching base.....I'm in WDW right now and it's so difficult to get on the boards. But my thoughts and prayers are with Inkahman, twokats and eliza......I may have missed some posts, but I will catch up next week. Hang in there guys.....wishing you all the best and lots of prayers and good thoughts !



Thanks!  The good news is that DH passed that nasty kidney stone over the weekend so no more worrying about that.  He still has the parathyroid surgery ahead of him but we are hopeful that it will be an easy one that goes well for him.


Eliza, I don't think I knew you were directly involved in 9/11.  I'm hoping the death of OBL will someone eventually make the memories easier for you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Great news Ink!!


----------



## DenLo

I thought I would come to the experts on VWL.  I have seen several threads that mention the guest couldn't find a safe in their studio at VWL.  Is that true, no safes at VWL?  If there are safes, were are they located?

We have a reservation in June, I can't wait, and are used to leaving important items in the safe while at the parks.  If there aren't any safes in the room is there an option for safes at the front desk?  TIA.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> 4.  this place was a dump! walls are too obstructing & windows are placed in odd places. what an eye sore! also smells like dirty hookah water.
> 
> 
> 6. hole in the wall resort with sufficient area to land 2 helicopters if needed for quick access. No phone or internet service......Blah. Do not intend to come back ever again.
> 
> 7.  I booked a stay here because I thought it would be a secluded get away. I could not sleep with all the helicopters and gun shots, This was supposed to be a safe place. I would not recommend it as a hide out. The caves of Afghanistan are a much better place to hide out. Pros: good person to person courier service Cons: Poor Security, Neighbors do not mind their own business
> 
> 8.  In one word "nasty". The place smelled of bad B.O. and goat urine. The brouchure stated that it was a nice secluded romantic getaway. Secluded yes! romantic not so much. The food was awful and the service was terrible. Very rude staff it's like they hate Americans or something. We did meet this nice gentleman named Osama something or other but he shared a room with a goat so that was kinda strange but he left in the middle of the night after some kind of confrontation. I guess his credit card wasn't approved.



WD, now that was funny!!  thank you so much



Inkmahm said:


> Thanks!  The good news is that DH passed that nasty kidney stone over the weekend so no more worrying about that.  He still has the parathyroid surgery ahead of him but we are hopeful that it will be an easy one that goes well for him.
> 
> 
> Eliza, I don't think I knew you were directly involved in 9/11.  I'm hoping the death of OBL will someone eventually make the memories easier for you.




Ink, glad to here dh is on the mend.

So on 9/11 my girlfriends and I decided to ventur downtown (I lived in Harlem at the time) to do some shopping. My girlfriend was due to go on a cruise the end of the month and the stores around wall street are open early for the business folks.   I got off the train at WTC just as the first plane hit, so after milling around with others trying to figure out what happened, I (because I have the weirdest luck) decided to walk over to building 2.  I have a good childhood friend who worked in building 2 and I figured I'd go to his building and call my girlfriends from there.  My cell phone had stopped working so I thought a landline would work and I wanted to wait there before the emergency crews started closing off the streets.  At this point everyone on the street thought it was some type of freaky accident so really no one was clearing out or panicking, we just were sort of milling around, trying to figure out what had happen.
Long story short, I was waiting on the sidewalk of the south tower (#2) when the 2nd plane hit and got waffled by failing debris.




DenLo said:


> I thought I would come to the experts on VWL.  I have seen several threads that mention the guest couldn't find a safe in their studio at VWL.  Is that true, no safes at VWL?  If there are safes, were are they located?
> 
> We have a reservation in June, I can't wait, and are used to leaving important items in the safe while at the parks.  If there aren't any safes in the room is there an option for safes at the front desk?  TIA.



Denlo,
it's been a while since I was in a studio but if I remember correctly it was located in the closet, along the side wall.


Just wanted to say thanks again for lifting my spirits yesterday.  It was a really strange day for me.  I really was expecting to feel some great jubilation but oh well.  I made a point not to watch hour after hour of the news but I did have the old guy pick up a news paper.  

Oh, I did tell the old guy I was divorcing him the nanosecond I can get my hands on a navy seal.  LOL but I'm thinking if I get one my age the seal may have morphed into a navy sea lion.   
I have nothing but love, respect and admiration for our young men and women in the armed forces.


----------



## Muushka

E, thank you for sharing your story.  I knew you were there, but we had never heard the whole story.  
I hope closure will come to you very soon.

I thought about you when I heard that UBL was dead.  Being the news junkie that I am, of course I was watching TV on the cruise (the last night).  So on a ship of 4000+ fools including crew, I was probably the only one watching the news.  

We had a fabulous cruise.  10 days of beautiful weather, and bliss.

Enough of that.
*
Important announcement!!

Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!​*
*
So, where shall we go to lunch TODAY!???  I Book He Pays, AKA Trish, AKA great birthday announcer, is buying!*


----------



## Nicoal13

Eliza - thanks for sharing your story. I'm still praying for you.

Barb - glad you had a wonderful cruise. Any pictures to share?

Loribell - Happy Birthday!!!

I propose 50s Prime Time for lunch. Always fun for a bday lunch there. 

4 more days for us! Dad continues to feel better, so he should be fine for when we go. He was so weak from being sick that he was worried about getting around WDW. But he is feeling normal again and getting his strength back. 

Packing is mostly done. Just have a few things that have to wait until that morning.


----------



## Muushka

Hi Nicole.  I am so glad your dad is on the mend.  And that WDW is still a go!  Woohoo!

50s Prime Time for lunch is good for me, birthday girl, what say you??

No pictures of the cruise (can you believe that?????).  
We flew and our camera is quite heavy and we took a lot last time (tripod and all) so we skipped them this time.

*franandaj*, happy belated birthday!  I added you to the list so next year LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## DenLo

eliza61 said:


> Denlo,
> it's been a while since I was in a studio but if I remember correctly it was located in the closet, along the side wall.



That makes sense.  Does some of the rooms not have a closet, but a wardrobe instead?  Maybe those studios don't have a room safe?  Thanks for the information.


----------



## tgropp

DenLo said:


> I thought I would come to the experts on VWL.  I have seen several threads that mention the guest couldn't find a safe in their studio at VWL.  Is that true, no safes at VWL?  If there are safes, were are they located?
> 
> We have a reservation in June, I can't wait, and are used to leaving important items in the safe while at the parks.  If there aren't any safes in the room is there an option for safes at the front desk?  TIA.


*
Most rooms in the villas have safes but there are some that dont. We had a 2 BR over Christmas and wanted to use the safe...could not find it. We phoned the front desk and they told us that it was by the entrance. When we told them that we could not find it, they sarcasticly told us that they would come and show us where it was. They were surprised that they could not find one. That is why I do not like maintenance to come into my room unannounced.*


----------



## franandaj

First off, I'd like to thank everyone for the birthday wishes. As you all know, my birthday had a sort of weird ending. We were waiting for a table at dinner, and I decided to check one of the DIS game threads I play, and they were all saying that Obama was preparing to make a statement. Very strange way to remember the day!

Eliza, people have alluded that you were directly involved,thanks for sharing your story. I can't imagine how awful that time must have been. I'm glad you are physically recovered, and hopefully the emotional pain will continue to heal.

Inkmahm good news for your DH!

Loribell! Happy Birthday!

Muushka glad you had a nice cruise.

I' doing the single digit dance! Did online check in yesterday for OKW, today I will do it for my final destination, BLT.  I can't wait, just need to find time to pack!


----------



## DenLo

tgropp said:


> *
> Most rooms in the villas have safes but there are some that dont. We had a 2 BR over Christmas and wanted to use the safe...could not find it. We phoned the front desk and they told us that it was by the entrance. When we told them that we could not find it, they sarcasticly told us that they would come and show us where it was. They were surprised that they could not find one. That is why I do not like maintenance to come into my room unannounced.*



Did the resort give you an option to use the safe at the front desk for free?


----------



## DenLo

tgropp said:


> *
> Most rooms in the villas have safes but there are some that dont. We had a 2 BR over Christmas and wanted to use the safe...could not find it. We phoned the front desk and they told us that it was by the entrance. When we told them that we could not find it, they sarcasticly told us that they would come and show us where it was. They were surprised that they could not find one. That is why I do not like maintenance to come into my room unannounced.*



Did the resort give you an option to use the safe at the front desk for free?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday franandaj and Loribell!!


----------



## tgropp

DenLo said:


> Did the resort give you an option to use the safe at the front desk for free?



*They never offered and I never asked. I was in shock that there was no safe available in the room. It was one of the larger rooms (2BR) off the atrium so maybe it is just those rooms that dont have safes*


----------



## DenLo

I looked on the WDW website and this it what it says for VWL amenities.



> Room Amenities
> 
> Fully-Equipped Kitchens (One-Bedroom and 2-Bedroom Villas)
> Kitchenette (Studio Villas)
> Washer and Dryer Units with Laundry Detergent (One-Bedroom and 2-Bedroom Villas)
> Alarm Clock
> Coffee Maker
> DVD Player
> Hairdryer
> International Electrical Adaptor
> High-speed Internet access (complimentary for select Suite accommodations; for all other accommodations, additional fee applies)
> Iron and Ironing Board
> Microwave
> Pack 'n Play Playards
> Pool Towels
> Refrigerator
> *Safe*
> Cable TV with Disney Programming
> Wet bar (Studio Villas)
> Whirlpool Tub



You'd think they'd install one in each of the rooms.  Even if they haven't had one in them for the past 10 years.


----------



## blossomz

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday franandaj and Loribell!!



I second that!


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Birthday Loribell! Hope you've had a great day!

Welcome back Muushka! Can't wait to hear all about your cruise!  Trish did a wonderful job in your absence.

Only 2 more sleeps


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone!

*Eliza* ~ I can't imagine what you went through on 9/11 being surrounded by so much tragedy. It was a difficult day for many of us and we will always remember those people that lost their lives. 

*Inkmahn* ~ Great news that DH passed his kidney stone last weekend. Good luck with his upcoming surgery and a speedy recovery.

*Muushka* ~ Welcome back!!! Glad you and DH had a fantastic cruise! No pictures from the cruise? I would go crazy if I didn't have a camera with me... however DH would probably love it! LOL How was the food/cabin? Lunch.... let's see... anyone interested in sharing a skillet? 

*Loribell* ~ Happy belated birthday!  I hope you had a wonderful day!

*Nicoal13* ~ Glad that your father is feeling better. Have a fantastic vacation and enjoy! 

Ten more days and we'll be in WDW. I'm running like crazy!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Granny

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LORIBELL AND FRANANDAJ!!!* 




Inkmahm said:


> Thanks!  The good news is that DH passed that nasty kidney stone over the weekend so no more worrying about that.  He still has the parathyroid surgery ahead of him but we are hopeful that it will be an easy one that goes well for him.



Inkmahm...I'm glad to hear that your DH is doing much better.  Prayers for him for the upcoming surgery.  



Nicoal13 said:


> 4 more days for us! Dad continues to feel better, so he should be fine for when we go. He was so weak from being sick that he was worried about getting around WDW. But he is feeling normal again and getting his strength back.



Nicoal...Also great news about your father.  I hope your trip is an awesome one! 



DenLo said:


> Did the resort give you an option to use the safe at the front desk for free?



Every resort has a safe at the front desk that is available free of charge to guests.  It's a little more pain to deal with than a room safe but we've had to use it for items too large for the room safe.  I agree that it's weird that every room wouldn't have a safe.  Go figure.


----------



## DenLo

Granny

Every resort has a safe at the front desk that is available free of charge to guests.  It's a little more pain to deal with than a room safe but we've had to use it for items too large for the room safe.  I agree that it's weird that every room wouldn't have a safe.  Go figure. :confused3[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I appreciate that you Granny and eliza61, tgropp took the time to answer my question about the room safes.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> We had a fabulous cruise.  10 days of beautiful weather, and bliss.



Welcome home Muush - so glad you had a great time.  



Well Groupies - I've had an interesting week.  Last week I survived cuts at work for the 4th time in as many years.  Yay for that, but boo for the extra work I now get to absorb - and boo for those individuals whose jobs were cut.  Ugh.  But the BIGGER and BETTER news... the news that I am REALLY excited about....

... I've finished my Wood Badge Ticket - and am now awaiting my Beading Ceremony on May 23rd!    In the Scouting world this is HUGE.  As it was described to several of our youth recently - it's like completing 3 or 4 of their Eagle Projects. The amount of hours that went into it is truly astounding.  Out of the more than 1.1 million participants since the Wood Badge training program began back in the '20's - only about 120,000 have actually completed it and earned their beads worldwide. Each participant is given 18 months from the conclusion of the practical course component of the training to complete their Ticket - made up of 5 S.M.A.R.T. goals.  I completed 4 of the 5 within 5 months, and the final goal was completed last weekend - or by the conclusion of month 7.  Beating the time allowance by 11 months is huge.    I am so ecstatic and just had to share.   

Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## sleepydog25

I know virtually nothing regarding scouting, but congratulations are in order, anyway.


----------



## Nicoal13

sleepydog25 said:


> I know virtually nothing regarding scouting, but congratulations are in order, anyway.



Agree with this. Congrats Stopher!

Thanks for all the well wishes for our trip. 3 more sleeps 

Today is our anniversary. 9 years for us. Tomorrow is DH's bday. A week full of celebrations!

Off to get an eyebrow wax and run for some last minute items to pack.


----------



## wildernessDad

Wouldn't you know it.  Four days from departure and I get a sore throat and ear ache.  Fortunately, I have a doctor's appointment scheduled for tomorrow.  I see a z-pack in my future.


----------



## pinkxray

We are staying at VWL in 10 days. We have never stayed here or WL before. We only have a studio so no washer or dryer. Is there a laundry room in the villa section or just in the main WL building?

Thanks


----------



## wildernessDad

pinkxray said:


> We are staying at VWL in 10 days. We have never stayed here or WL before. We only have a studio so no washer or dryer. Is there a laundry room in the villa section or just in the main WL building?
> 
> Thanks




There's a laundry room in the villas.


----------



## horselover

Nicoal13 said:


> Today is our anniversary. 9 years for us. Tomorrow is DH's bday. A week full of celebrations!



It's our anniversary today too!          15 years for us.  We won't be officially celebrating it until we arrive in Disney on 5/28.     Happy anniversary to you!           And happy birthday to your DH as well.     

Eliza - sending out virtual hugs to you.    

Stopher - congrats to you!  I too know nothing about scouting but I commend you for your accomplishment.

Welcome back Muushka!        

Happy belated birthday Loribell!     

Wishing all of you that have trips coming up very shortly a wonderful time!  Don't forget - We Like Pics!!!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> There's a laundry room in the villas.



pinkxray...the room is on the first floor, "behind" the elevators in the hallway closest to the main resort.  Enjoy your trip!  

WDad...sorry to hear of your ailment, and hoping it will clear up quickly for you.  

Christopher...that achievement is certainly worthy of a Groupie round of applause!


----------



## twokats

Congratulations, happy birthday, get well wishes, happy anniversary and enjoy upcoming trips.  Hope that covers everything that has been happening to the groupies!! 

DH, DD and I met with both my oncologists yesterday afternoon (and believe me it was a llloooonnnngggg afternoon and I was exhausted when we got home).  My test results stated that I do not need chemo.   So I begin my radiation therapy Wednesday the 11th, and that will continue for six weeks.  They were also pleased with how well I had healed.

I have an appointment for my mom with the pain management doctor in a week and a half.  Some days are better than others, but she is a real trooper and is hanging in there.


----------



## sleepydog25

okkp said:
			
		

> okay that is a funny picture


 
Though you're asked not to feed them, and I don't, obviously people do because the ponies will walk right up to you. (Photo taken by Happy John who, apparently, is a frequent traveller on the AT.)







Yep, he thought he'd find a snack in my pocket while failing to realize that in the mesh pocket of my camelback there was a whole pouch of trail mix. 

Safe and fun travels to those of you leaving soon, and hopefully no illness will slow any of you down, either.  Pics are always a good thing. . .


----------



## stopher1

We're up to 248... we need to start a new thread...


...I'm up to taking it on myself if you'd like... or if eliza wants to do it once again that's cool - but we need to do it soon.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Leaving Vero Beach today.....heading to the WL !


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Leaving Vero Beach today.....heading to the WL !



Heading towards our beloved Lodge! 

It never gets old....driving under the entrance arch, up the driveway as the majestic Lodge rises before you in all its glory...getting out of the car and catching the first sounds of the music...through the whoosh of the double doors and into the grand lobby....


AHHHHHHHH 


Enjoy your vacation, Maria.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> We're up to 248... we need to start a new thread...
> 
> 
> ...I'm up to taking it on myself if you'd like... or if eliza wants to do it once again that's cool - but we need to do it soon.



Yes indeedy.  So, who's it gonna be???????



MiaSRN62 said:


> Leaving Vero Beach today.....heading to the WL !



Have fun Maria!  I'll be at your Vero in early Nov, save a spot for me!


----------



## stopher1

A new thread has begun... I just went ahead and started it - so c'mon over and relax, sit a spell and let the fun continue.  

VWL Lovers & Groupies Thread: Meese-ka, Mice-ka, MOOSE-KAteers


We've also asked the mods to go ahead and close this one out since we're nearly at thread "capacity"... so come on over and continue the conversation over there.  See ya there!


----------

